# Shhhh!!!! We won't tell Mr. Vuitton about your non-Louis purchases ! ;)



## Traci

Okay, everyone...thanks to another LV members' great idea...here is a thread so that we can all share what other kinds of bags we use besides LV.

This way we can see that some of us do like to branch out and maybe even get ideas for something you may want too!

So....show us your NON-LV bags!!!!


----------



## Traci

I'm off to the mall now to buy that bag in my other thread!!  LOL!! I will post it as soon as I return!!


----------



## Traci

Okay...here's mine:

It's an Elliot Luca bag I got today at Nordstroms!!  It's gunmetal and sooooo cute!

Here is the front, back, and how much it fits:


----------



## Socialite

HOT bag Traci, congrats!! the colour is TDF, I will have to post some pics of my Prada's and then my college bags that I use on and off


----------



## Traci

^^Thanks!!  Good, I can't wait to see them!!


----------



## Kates

Great thread! gorgeous bag!


----------



## Traci

^^Thank you!  Its a little bigger in person than it looks in the photo...about 12" long and 8"high.


----------



## nycbella

Traci, that is  very cute bag, love the color.. here are some of my non LV bags( I have lots of them though) I'll just post some 
FENDI





Marc Jacobs:





Chanel


----------



## Karenada

Luv your collection nycbella especially da marc jacobs.


----------



## Traci

nycbella....I LOVE the Fendi's!!!


----------



## Sophia

*nycbella, *Im a sucker for your Fendi collection! Also, the MJ tote is TDF, and your Chanel bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Sophia

*Traci, *I love the gunmetal bag! Something that I would totally wear. I bet it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## jellybebe

Hopefully I have some pics to share soon. As you can see from my sig, I'm wanting to branch out into Chanel, MJ & Miu Miu. However, the problem is that every time I set my mind to buy something from another designer, LV comes out with something else I have to have! For mid-range, I like Botkier. I have a Bianca and am considering a Sasha duffel.


----------



## sweetlove

I`ll post pics of my collection later - I only have my Chanel here, and my camera is back at my apartment anyways, so I`ll get it done next week some time.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

These are the ones I have on my computer and/or in my bag showcase.
I have Chanel, Dior, Juicy Couture, Coach, Samantha Thavasa, D&B and that Erin Fetherston heart bag...I can take a pic of that one too, it's MASSIVE.

1- Chanels:
left to right- pink/black medium Cambon tote, yellow Valentine hobo, not sure of the name of the tan one, navy/silver hardware Grand Shopper tote, beige/black Cambon multipocket reporter and agenda, dark beige Classic Flap, black/white large Cambon tote.

2- One that I got awhile after the above pic was taken, the white Chanel GST.

3- Diors from the Girly line (Boston, billfold and I'm not sure of what the one on the left is called).

4- Juicy Couture bags, the square ones are my train cases and the one in the front is my jewelry box.

5- Other bags: pewter and black nylon Kate Spade bags (my first purses!), black and white Samantha Thavasa star bags, 3 D&B It bags, Coach Zoe hobo, gold Michael Kors bag, 2 Coach wristlets (missing my perfume print one) and tan leather Coach Demi bag.


----------



## takeoutbox

here are some of my non lvs.


----------



## nycbella

take out i love your chanel collection, 2die4


----------



## sophia618

here are my pink chanels.....





























i have PRADA, Juicy, Gucci, Dior bags and other non-designer bags and i NEVER use..... i hardly use those Chanels either..... i know, i'm spoiled....i've been using my Manhattan GM & Damier Sophie non-stop lately and i'm in hunt for a new diaper bag, i need something BLUE this time! thank you for letting me share my pink bags!! =


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Besides LV, I own 1 Balenciaga, 1 Burberry, and 4 Coach bags:

Coach (I also have some little Coach accessories and a pair of sneaks by them):









Burberry (also have a pair of sandals by them and one of their umbrellas):





Balenciaga:


----------



## nycbella

Kitty2sweet said:


> Luv your collection nycbella especially da marc jacobs.



thank you Kitty,
Thankyou to Tracy and Sophia too


----------



## nycbella

sophia618 said:


> here are my pink chanels.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have PRADA, Juicy, Gucci, Dior bags and other non-designer bags and i NEVER use..... i hardly use those Chanels either..... i know, i'm spoiled....i've been using my Manhattan GM & Damier Sophie non-stop lately and i'm in hunt for a new diaper bag, i need something BLUE this time! thank you for letting me share my pink bags!! =



Shopia618, you chanel colections are goregous, love the pink color, very cute


----------



## SweetPurple

Here are my Chanels and Balenciaga Bags.


----------



## Sophia

*sweetpurple, *your chanel is TDF!


----------



## SweetPurple

Here are my YSL bag and wallet. Also my Gucci bags and wallets


----------



## SweetPurple

Here are my Fendi and Dior's!


----------



## sweetneet

here are my Coach bags - lunch tote & Soho flap, Soho wallet (i just got a small wristlet as well, need to take pix)





my Michael Kors chestertown patent hobo (i got a small wallet to match, need to take pix of that sometime)





here are my Maxx New York bags (patent leather is faux, is really PVC, but i still like them ). i guess i just like shiny stuff


----------



## Traci

Wow!!!!  You guys have some great collections!!  It's so nice to see what other bags you have other than LV.  I feel like I know a little something more about everyone now...lol!!


----------



## BagLadie

Traci great thread!  I will post pics of my non - LV's soon.  I have a Burberry, Michael Kors, Coach, Cynthia Rowley, Kenneth Cole and I can't think of what else.


----------



## BacardiGirl

My modest collection of lovelies:

Kooba Sienna in raisin
Linea Pelle Piper Speedy in sherry 
Gustto small Baca in taupe
Coach 2007 Holiday Swingpack with charms
Coach signature wristlet

I've had other bags that have come and gone...(ended up selling on eBay)...Koobas, Botkier, Kate Spade, Rebecca Minkoff, Coach...I kind of like to mix it up once in a while!


----------



## SweetPurple

Here's my Isabella Fiore "not tonite bag" that I think is cute ... also a vintage Gucci, Luella Bartley and Tods.


----------



## SweetPurple

Here are my Marc Jacobs, Prada and Juicy Coutures.


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

Non LV hmmm I don't have much to offer in this thread but I do have something..I brached out a teeny bit. My Coach bag (I call it the "concert" bag) My Dior St. Germain & Chanel GST...This is all I have (I think) lol...


----------



## Neptune

Here are my non LV's....

*My Balenciaga Bags







My Coach




*


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

here my PRADA bag and the teddy bear


----------



## Traci

Awesome pics everyone!!


----------



## IHeartCoach

I only have one Non LV left :9 I sold all the rest to get the Beverly MM!!!!


Here is my Coach Leigh Signature Bag in Chocolate and my Chocolate Signature Bleecker Wallet!!!


----------



## ajamesgrly

SweetPurple said:


> Here are my Chanels and Balenciaga Bags.


 
sweetpurple I love your collection, I love the balenciagas with the giamt hardware esp the PURPLE, it is TDF!  Love the fendis also!!!


----------



## ajamesgrly

*Here are my some of non LVs that I use the most...*

*Kooba Charlie in Black*
*



*
*Kale Lyndon Tote in Mustard*
*



*
*Vintage Guccis and a pochette*








*Coach pochettes*


----------



## exotikittenx

Wow, great taste, everyone!  I love the pink Chanels and purple Balenciaga, especially!


----------



## SweetPurple

Sophia said:


> *sweetpurple, *your chanel is TDF!


 


ajamesgrly said:


> sweetpurple I love your collection, I love the balenciagas with the giamt hardware esp the PURPLE, it is TDF! Love the fendis also!!!


 
^^^Thank you ladies!


----------



## meeeks

Well I dont have a picture of all girls together but these babies are my newest... and it matches with my lv!!


----------



## karman

Here are my two Chanels...and a vintage Dior bag...another Chanel is on its way.





Pink caviar Medallion tote with silver hardware





Black caviar Grande Shopping Tote with gold hardware





Unknown vintage Dior bag passed down to me from my mom...it's at least 20 years old.


----------



## Traci

Pretty bags, Karman!!


----------



## meeeks

meeeks said:


> Well I dont have a picture of all girls together but these babies are my newest... and it matches with my lv!!



oops i forgot to say what it was.. this is my new gucci rubber flats


----------



## nycgr1

I have not been here in a while I bought a BBAG,still a LV girl @ 
heres my twiggy


----------



## roussel

Sorry to confess I am not exclusive to LV :shame:, but I admit it is my favorite brand of all !





CHANEL Medium Classic Flap in Black Caviar with Gold Hardware





BALENCIAGA Black Whistle bag and Camel Partition Bag





MARC JACOBS Black Irina Tote and Black Elastic Quilted Stam





JIMMY CHOO Thelma Clutch


----------



## roussel

ISABELLA FIORE Bag





L.A.M.B. and JUICY COUTURE Bags


----------



## sweetlove

OK, I found a pic of my Chanel from an old thread i posted it in. I love it so much and it means so much to me, but it`s a nightmare to carry, so I really want something in Caviar this year that I can abuse like my other bags 
(yes, I know it looks odd in that pic, but it wasn`t stuffed properly)

 Will take pics of my Guccis when I get home!


----------



## mikissima

this is my favorite non-lv bag for everyday use. will post pics of other another time.. too lazy for a pictorial at the moment..

tod's miky:


----------



## Traci

Great bags, everyone!!


----------



## chanelvgirl

I also love Hermes


----------



## Socialite

roussel said:


> MARC JACOBS Black Irina Tote and Black Elastic Quilted Stam



That Irina Tote is TDF, beautiful


----------



## miss oinky

chanelvgirl said:


> I also love Hermes





chanelvgirl said:


>





Is that Rouge Box Kelly     Excuse me if I got it wrong still learning  :shame:


----------



## chanelvgirl

miss piggy said:


> Is that Rouge Box Kelly   Excuse me if I got it wrong still learning :shame:​




*^^^yes it is, rouge vif. Love this color*​


----------



## ajamesgrly

chanelvgirl said:


> I also love Hermes


 
*Your kelly is amazing!! So beautiful!!*



roussel said:


> Sorry to confess I am not exclusive to LV :shame:, but I admit it is my favorite brand of all !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHANEL Medium Classic Flap in Black Caviar with Gold Hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARC JACOBS Black Irina Tote and Black Elastic Quilted Stam


 
*I love these...*


----------



## thalillady

Here's my "miscellaneous" collection"






Also, I am having an affair with Jimmy Choo. Hope Marc Jacobs doesn't mind


----------



## deluxeduck

here are some of "The Others"

Balenciaga Men's Day bags: taupe, noir and chocolate:





Gucci belt bags:





YSL Odeon tote, Prada Sport maxi shopper and Paul Smith flight bag:


----------



## Bag Fetish

no ones attachments are showing up.. why ?


----------



## SweetPurple

chanelvgirl said:


> I also love Hermes


 

^^^  That would be an awesone non-LV to have! Someday ...


----------



## nycbella

ooh my these bags over here got me drooling
Hermes, Chanel, Marc Jacobs, Balenciaga, Gucci and all are so gorgeous


----------



## Love LV

I've got a few bags that I like to use now and then but these are my favorites that must be kept handy and nearby when stored away:

Tan Gucci Back pack - An oldie but a goodie. Perfect for Summer and Fall when I need to be hands free

Burberry Tote - Great for shopping

Kate Spade Red Suede Hobo - Perfect for a bit of color in Spring, Summer and Fall

Botkier Trigger - Just an AMAZING bag... The leather... The compartments... Love this bag.

Fendi small pouch - Love this pouch for casual evenings out.

Coach Ergo Hobo - Solid day to day bag, perfect for rain, snow etc... and when you just don't want to be worried about the bag.


----------



## BacardiGirl

LOVE the pics, keep em coming! Its neat to see everyone's collections!


----------



## cammy1

love seeing you guys non Lv collections, need to post mine soon


----------



## SweetPurple

Here's my new Balenciaga City bag in Bubble Gum Pink and Dior nylon cannage in violet.


----------



## Traci

Awesome pics everyone!!  

There are a lot more people with alot of bags other than LV!!  I didn't think there would be this many!!  Keep them coming!


----------



## ayla

Looove your pink Chanels Sophia !  That's my kind of collection - pure pink !


----------



## pro_shopper

thalillady said:


> Here's my "miscellaneous" collection"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am having an affair with Jimmy Choo. Hope Marc Jacobs doesn't mind


 
^ What brand is that bag that is made out of the (natural color) Python? I love it!


----------



## pro_shopper

chanelvgirl said:


> I also love Hermes


 
Hermes...This is my reaction--->--->--->--->

I love it! Its so hot! I hope to have a Hermes one day...


----------



## pro_shopper

My Versace Snap out of it...


----------



## krispin41

Well, I like Coach...just take a look at my collection link in my signature.

Everyone here has such great taste!


----------



## John 5

*Sweet Purple*: The violet color of the Nylon Cannage bag is stunning!  

*Pro_shopper*: I remember seeing that Versace bag at the boutique. Kudos on the cute bag.


----------



## chpwhy

My Balenciagas






My Hermes my pride and JOY! - Blue Jean 30 and Raisin 35 (on e way)


----------



## ayla

^^ OMG - the colour of the raisin is gorgeous !


----------



## *bunny*LV*

Wow! those birkins are gorgeous


----------



## miss oinky

chpwhy said:


> My Hermes my pride and JOY! - Blue Jean 30 and Raisin 35 (on e way)




My oh my    Gorgeous


----------



## cammy1

takeoutbox said:


> here are some of my non lvs.


 
Takeoutbox i love your chanels do you remember the price of the pink chanel?


----------



## SweetPurple

chpwhy said:


> My Balenciagas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Hermes my pride and JOY! - Blue Jean 30 and Raisin 35 (on e way)


 
^^^  My Holy Grail ... I bow to thee!!!


----------



## BeachBaby17

I don't have pictures right now, but I do have Juicy Couture, Coach, Marc Jacobs, Dior, Fendi and a beautiful LeTanneur bag that I love that I bought this summer in Paris.  Do I _need_ all these bags?  OF COURSE I DO!


----------



## thalillady

pro_shopper said:


> ^ What brand is that bag that is made out of the (natural color) Python? I love it!


 
It's the Michael Kors Rehearsal in Sand Python. It's HUUUUUUUUGE!


----------



## mikissima

CHPWHY: i love your hermes raisin 35!!!


----------



## Traci

Beautiful Birkins!!!!!


----------



## chpwhy

^^^^ Thank you dears!! I love it too.


----------



## karman

Here is my new Chanel classic flap...it's the med/large size. This may be my new HG!


----------



## karman

My humble Chanel collection:


----------



## smooches

SweetPurple said:


> Here are my Marc Jacobs, Prada and Juicy Coutures.


 
SweetPurple, your MJ Venetia is to die for.  The color is stunning!


----------



## knasarae

I guess I have a thing for designers that start with an "L".  My L.A.M.B. Collection:


----------



## SweetPurple

smooches said:


> SweetPurple, your MJ Venetia is to die for. The color is stunning!


 
^^^ Thank you, I believe they called it spearmint.


*KARMAN* ... OMG, your Chanels are TDF!


----------



## nycbella

here are my other non LV bags
Gucci




Balenciaga Part Time 2007 Mogano




Chloe Betty Silver chains




and Couch




lonely Dior


----------



## nycbella

knasarae said:


> I guess I have a thing for designers that start with an "L".  My L.A.M.B. Collection:



I love your Lambs Collections they are sooo adorable


----------



## karman

Thanks SweetPurple!


----------



## chpwhy

Modelling pics Karman.. Ur Chanel grow fast eh.. Hahha...


----------



## bernz84

My "others" (but still just as loved) are in my avatar.  Funny how they're all satchels (minus the LH in the back)...there's a Coach carryall, Dooney tulip satchel, and a Burberry bluebell satchel.  I love how I can use them as handhelds and shoulderbags...they're so cute and feminine.  

I also have another Coach and Dooney, which aren't pictured here.  I would LOVE to add a Prada and a pink/blue Burberry to the mix, but unfortunately, that will be on hiatus until I get some bills/grad conferences out of the way...


----------



## Babestaaa

pretty much just coach. don't have solo pics of them so i'll post the sousa family picture lol


----------



## melovepurse

The post-xmas sales brought me the Prada and Miu Miu, I havent even used the D & G yet, might have to sell it. I love the Jimmy Choo wallet but I'm afraid to use it cause of the pony hair factor. I'm thinking about getting my first Bbag (besides this blk  coin purse) in Violet or Magenta for my next non LV.


----------



## knasarae

thanks nycbella! I just scored another LAMB bag yesterday at Off 5th for about 66% off retail!


----------



## Love LV

Love the pics!  So MANY beautiful bags!!


----------



## robbins65

My brand spanking new Balenciaga Pale Magenta Part Time!  and my small Chanel Family,
Pink PST and Dark Brown GST and Black Jumbo!  But my heart will always be with Louis!


----------



## cathi

everyone has such great collections............WOW!!!!


----------



## Traci

Great pics everybody!!

melovepurse~~  LOVE that Prada bag!!!!


----------



## img

I have a few Coach purses the I love.  I also have a Marc by Marc Jacobs that is so much fun!


----------



## melovepurse

Thanks Traci - I found it on Bluefly in early December and my hubby gave it to me for Xmas!! I love it, the patent leather is very durable and it goes w. everything!


----------



## bellapsyd

I use Coach a lot, but here are my others: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Diane Von Furstenberg laptop bag in faux crocodile (everyday bag!), 2 Guess Bags for those days when I want a knock-around bag (although for a knock-around bag they each cost over $100...  )*


----------



## cammy1

robin65 loving your Chanels and b.bag


----------



## bellapsyd

my Coach collection gets a lot of use on the LV-off days:


----------



## mikissima

bottega venetta





this is so cute just had to share: sanrio cinnamoroll





burberry candy-check cadogan





longchamp for travel





dooney and bourke tartan





dooney and bourke hearts





i've posted the tod's miky earlier.. still have lots of bags but mostly just cute finds and non-designer.. this is it for now.. enjoy!


----------



## karman

^ I love the Cinnamoroll bag!! It's adorable!


----------



## anghelq

Here's my current favorite bag that I been using instead of my LV.. Gucci large horsebit hobo ..


----------



## ayla

I once had a very real love affair with Coach, alas that did not last. Everything is so messy in this picture because the bags are so floppy.. bah. My fave non-Louis bags are my Gucci hobo, Bal Part Time and of course, Chanel flap ! 






And because I always forget something, I also picked up this lovely set in last year's Gucci sale !


----------



## mikissima

karman said:


> ^ I love the Cinnamoroll bag!! It's adorable!


 thanks! i just love sanrio stuff! they're all so cute!!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Lvbabydoll said:


> These are the ones I have on my computer and/or in my bag showcase.
> I have Chanel, Dior, Juicy Couture, Coach, Samantha Thavasa, D&B and that Erin Fetherston heart bag...I can take a pic of that one too, it's MASSIVE.
> 
> 1- Chanels:
> left to right- pink/black medium Cambon tote, yellow Valentine hobo, not sure of the name of the tan one, navy/silver hardware Grand Shopper tote, beige/black Cambon multipocket reporter and agenda, dark beige Classic Flap, black/white large Cambon tote.
> 
> 2- One that I got awhile after the above pic was taken, the white Chanel GST.
> 
> 3- Diors from the Girly line (Boston, billfold and I'm not sure of what the one on the left is called).
> 
> 4- Juicy Couture bags, the square ones are my train cases and the one in the front is my jewelry box.
> 
> 5- Other bags: pewter and black nylon Kate Spade bags (my first purses!), black and white Samantha Thavasa star bags, 3 D&B It bags, Coach Zoe hobo, gold Michael Kors bag, 2 Coach wristlets (missing my perfume print one) and tan leather Coach Demi bag.



Rebecca, your collection is divine!!!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

anghelq said:


> Here's my current favorite bag that I been using instead of my LV.. Gucci large horsebit hobo ..



LOVE this bag!!!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

sophia618 said:


> here are my pink chanels.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have PRADA, Juicy, Gucci, Dior bags and other non-designer bags and i NEVER use..... i hardly use those Chanels either..... i know, i'm spoiled....i've been using my Manhattan GM & Damier Sophie non-stop lately and i'm in hunt for a new diaper bag, i need something BLUE this time! thank you for letting me share my pink bags!! =



Your Chanels are TDF!!!!  Congrats on the blue this time, by the way!!!


----------



## BagsRME

anghelq said:


> Here's my current favorite bag that I been using instead of my LV.. Gucci large horsebit hobo ..



The only Gucci thats ever made my heart flutter. I love this bag. It looks great on you!!


----------



## nycbella

*Shopia618*: I love your collections.. those Chanels are gorgeous.. and hey that* hellokitty* is soo cute


----------



## LV&Lexus07

*Other than LV, I have a few pieces from Gucci, Prada, Fendi, and Balenciaga. Lately, LV has been my only obsession! In the future, I really hope to expand all of my collections!*


----------



## VUITTON_BOY

My LV bags: Bastille, Naviglio, Sac plat and Broadway.

My non LV bags, Gucci, Versace, Dsquared2 and planning to buy Prada logo jacquard on march


----------



## DANIELI

My newest is the Gerard Darel 24h gold bag, I also have 2 of the Chloe paddington satchel bags......Am now on the hunt for a gently used LV 45 or 50 with strap....it has been two weeks since my last visit to the local LV boutique.......I hear it calling me in my head!!!


----------



## regina_garbe

Here are pictures of my latest additions in my collection: A Burberry Manor in berry red patent, a Burberry tote in Nova Check Nickel and a small Longchamp Pliage Kilt.
Regina


----------



## kimalee

my baby Chanel


----------



## jane

Love this thread! Most of my bags are LV, but I have a few others that I treasure, especially my Bottega Venetas, which each cost more than any of my LVs!

My BV Pyramid, in noce. The best shoulder hobo in the world.





My BV Campana, in ebano. Another amazing leather shoulder bag. Shown with BV accessories.





My Botkier Trigger in metallic pearl. Gorgeous, fragrant leather, and from the original U.S. made collection. Love this bag, too.





My Kooba Charlie in luggage. A solid everyday work bag. This pic is from shopbop.





Finally, the last bag I bought, a Jimmy Choo Alex in black suede. I love this baby, too. It's my only black bag, and my only suede bag. It's different and funky and I got it on sale at NAP. I really need to take some pics of it, this one doesn't do it justice.


----------



## karman

Expanding onto another brand; here's my newest additon: Balenciaga First in greige:


----------



## kissmyace108

BagsRME said:


> *The only Gucci thats ever made my heart flutter.* I love this bag. It looks great on you!!


 

What a coincidence me too!! lol


----------



## Dawn

My other bags (I'll get around to a pic sometime soon):
Marc Jacobs:
Original Grape Hobo
Sap Green Venetia
Black Stella
Black Lg. Multipocket
Original Vermillion Stella
One other rose colored one I forget the name of (oops)
Zip clutch in olive
Zip clutch in black
Anna Corinna City bags in Steel and Butterscotch
Kenneth Cole Jetstream Travel bag 
Hayden Harnett Havana Hobo in Cobalt (not sure on this one)


----------



## Traci

karman said:


> Expanding onto another brand; here's my newest additon: Balenciaga First in greige:






Karman!!!  OMG, it's beautiful!!!!


----------



## karman

Thanks Traci


----------



## elle

My grey Chanel Vintage Ligne tote:





It's probably my favorite bag EVER. I love the color, size, straps...everything!


----------



## john_satc

karman said:


> Expanding onto another brand; here's my newest additon: Balenciaga First in greige:



That is GORGEOUS

If only mens bags came that beautiful


----------



## Dawn

Karman - the Balenciaga is so pretty! Love the color!


----------



## ayla

elle said:


> My grey Chanel Vintage Ligne tote:
> It's probably my favorite bag EVER. I love the color, size, straps...everything!



Awesome Chanel - it looks like the perfect every day bag !


----------



## ladyeeboutique

ajamesgrly said:


> *Here are my some of non LVs that I use the most...*
> 
> *Kooba Charlie in Black*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Kale Lyndon Tote in Mustard*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Vintage Guccis and a pochette*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coach pochettes*


I absolutely love your Kale Lydon in yellow. I would love to get one, it's gorgeous. Don't you just love your KOOBA charlie, it's so versatile. I have the same one and it's my everyday bag.


----------



## ladyeeboutique

SweetPurple said:


> Here are my Chanels and Balenciaga Bags.



Your collection is TDF. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ladyeeboutique

chpwhy said:


> My Balenciagas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Hermes my pride and JOY! - Blue Jean 30 and Raisin 35 (on e way)



Love LOve LOVE the raisin!!!


----------



## ShkBass

mega eye candy going on here! I love the chanels


----------



## TotallyAddicted

My YSLs
I also have a black Eve (no pic..)


----------



## ayla

TotallyAddicted said:


> My YSLs
> I also have a black Eve (no pic..)



I love that bow bag.. stunning!


----------



## TotallyAddicted

My Diors & my one and only Burberry
I also own several Pradas, Guccis, one Miu Miu, one Chloé, one Marc by Marc Jacobs and a few Longchamps but never took pics of them..


----------



## TotallyAddicted

ayla said:


> I love that bow bag.. stunning!



Thanks Ayla


----------



## TotallyAddicted

ayla said:


> I love that bow bag.. stunning!



BTW the colour is brighter than IRL


----------



## louislover260

I use my Michael Kors Jet Set Tote


----------



## Pursefreak25

I also carry a Gucci Horsebit medium size.


----------



## Style1995

_I took a bulk picture ... Less the sneakers, keychains, umbrellas etc._




















_Alot of Coach, Vintage Gucci ... I needed it for my jeans! BCBG,Burberry.I have a few bags missing my darling sister visits & robs my stash all the time....LOL._


----------



## isolaated




----------



## isolaated

sorry for my super huge image. Finally the last one.


----------



## miss oinky

isolaated said:


> sorry for my super huge image. Finally the last one.





isolaated said:


>




This is one fine bag, may I know the brand please


----------



## beautibabe

miss piggy said:


> This is one fine bag, may I know the brand please  ​




my guess is a miu miu (judging from the clasp)?​


----------



## miss oinky

beautibabe said:


> my guess is a miu miu (judging from the clasp)?


 
Thanks


----------



## lvlvlvlvlv

wow!


----------



## tulip618

Sophia618 your Chanels are TDF!!!!!! Those pinkish color just kills me.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

here my PRADA bags with LV keychains


----------



## Traci

^^Hot bags!!


----------



## fashion_gurl888

i love seeing everyone's collection other than LV! 

here are some of my chanels


----------



## fashion_gurl888




----------



## pinkgoldfish

^^^what an amazing chanel collection!


----------



## ayla

Holy Chanel collection fashion_gurl88


----------



## kiki_jin

fashion_gurl888 , I love your CHANEL bags, they are absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## afcgirl

Here is my Balenciaga City with Giant Gold Hardware (and with my new LV Pomme Cles):


----------



## fashion_gurl888

*pinkgoldfish, ayla, kiki_jin - *thank you so much for the kind words ladies:shame: i love my chanels as much as i love LV


----------



## Dawn

fashion_gurl888-you have amazing taste. LOVE all of the Chanels!!


----------



## brendating

My first Chanel......and my Gucci pink metallic cosmetics case...


----------



## brendating

Gucci Aviatrix & Charmy Hobo...


----------



## jenniletv

Well I have been carrying my Coach Carly ever since I got her two weeks ago but today I changed and am back to my MC Speedy.  I am sure I will go back to her very soon.


----------



## ayla

brendating said:


> My first Chanel......and my Gucci pink metallic cosmetics case...




Loooove your reissue !


----------



## Traci

fashion_gurl!!!  What a collection!!!   Love, love, love your Chanels!!


----------



## miss oinky

Very nice collection everyone    I wish I had all your babies  ​


----------



## lalalemonade

here are my non-LV babies: the fendi spy and ysl muse


----------



## trishaluvslv

ok, here is my new chanel 228 silver reissue, but it's filled with my LV koala wallet and LV mono agenda, damier azur mini pochette and my hermes vert anis chevre cosmetic case and matching key fob


----------



## chpwhy

My new addition: Sky Blue Balenciaga clutch and Chanel Classic Flap









and a burberry fabric beaton i havent used for a long long lonnngg time


----------



## Alaska

Been using this one since I got it!!!!! Beige Jumbo with silver hardware! It's like a big latte w/o the calories!!! haha~~~ DS calls it HOT CHOCOLATE!! heehee


----------



## Couture_Girl




----------



## Couture_Girl

whoa srry guys. the pics are bigg.


----------



## Julie_in_MT

Here's my two vintage Gucci Kelly's from the early 60's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




s


----------



## fluffly

trishaluvslv said:


> ok, here is my new chanel 228 silver reissue, but it's filled with my LV koala wallet and LV mono agenda, damier azur mini pochette and my hermes vert anis chevre cosmetic case and matching key fob


 

Nice collection.  I especially like your chanel!!


----------



## Julie_in_MT

Here's my Burberry Chester


----------



## Julie_in_MT

My vintage Dior Clutch


----------



## Julie_in_MT

And finally a photo of everything including my LV's.The big Dooney on the far left side is a Gladstone carry on.It's huge like the size of a LV Speedy 40.


----------



## miss oinky

I love both of your Dooney Gladstone AWL bags   ​


----------



## Julie_in_MT

miss piggy said:


> I love both of your Dooney Gladstone AWL bags ​


 

Thank you sweetie!!


Julie


----------



## fashionjunkee

Always great to diversify your collection (: Beautiful collection everyone


----------



## mikissima

isolaated said:


>


 
i have the same necklace!!


----------



## karman

Just added a Chanel wallet to my collection: the Camellia wallet in black lambskin


----------



## karman

trishaluvslv said:


> ok, here is my new chanel 228 silver reissue, but it's filled with my LV koala wallet and LV mono agenda, damier azur mini pochette and my hermes vert anis chevre cosmetic case and matching key fob


 
I love the silver reissue!!! That looks amazing on you!



Alaska said:


> Been using this one since I got it!!!!! Beige Jumbo with silver hardware! It's like a big latte w/o the calories!!! haha~~~ DS calls it HOT CHOCOLATE!! heehee


 
Yummmm...the beige jumbo looks gorgeous!! I want one too! It's my second choice after a red jumbo, like I'll ever find one! 



fashion_gurl888 said:


> i love seeing everyone's collection other than LV!
> 
> here are some of my chanels


 
Ohhh I love that red reissue and the patent timeless clutch


----------



## trishaluvslv

thanks *Karman*, just need to find the right occasion to take her out for her first spin!


----------



## yed

i have one goyard crosiere 45 and a gucci belt bag! i also have the marc jacobs pan-am bag, and the rest of it are LV! you can check out the photos in my collection, link below.


----------



## REYNALD0C

Right now I am using my Goyard St. Louis GM, but I do miss my Palermo GM! I will get back to using that bag when the sun comes out and play.


----------



## H_addict

So much eye candy in this thread! Thanks for posting everyone!


----------



## BunnyNole

Cool thread.  Here are a few of the other favs in the collection:

Balenciaga







Tod's






Marc Jacobs





Kooba


----------



## miss oinky

BunnyNole said:


> Cool thread.  Here are a few of the other favs in the collection:
> 
> Balenciaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your B bag


----------



## fashion_gurl888

karman said:


> Ohhh I love that red reissue and the patent timeless clutch


 
thanks i love love my bordeaux and the patent clutch is just divine! LOVES! and oh, we have the same Camellia Wallet dnt you just love it? it's beautiful congrats on your new purchases!


----------



## calisnoopy

just visiting over from the Chanel TPF...love everyones pics!!!  this board is so addicting, the more i see, the more ideas i get , thanks for letting me share!


----------



## calisnoopy




----------



## calisnoopy




----------



## calisnoopy




----------



## ayla

calisnoopy said:


> just visiting over from the Chanel TPF...love everyones pics!!!  this board is so addicting, the more i see, the more ideas i get , thanks for letting me share!



I luuurve your LA bag, the Prada clutch and your reissue !  

I can only HOPE to have as many Chanel as you one day !


----------



## karman

calisnoopy I love that Lauren Merkin clutch!! I want to get one now too!!!


----------



## iluvmylouisv

nothing special right now...I'm looking to buy a new LV!


----------



## Addicted2LVoe

:tpfrox:

and here's My Humble Collections


----------



## LVenthusiast

I only own 2 LV pieces - the multicolore speedy in white and the mini pochette. This is a Gucci Britt tote in large.


----------



## roussel

My new baby... black GSH city


----------



## louislover260

everyone has such lovely bags!


----------



## sparkle2808

Hi, here's my Balenciaga Sky Blue City:


----------



## howardu09

jane said:


> Love this thread! Most of my bags are LV, but I have a few others that I treasure, especially my Bottega Venetas, which each cost more than any of my LVs!
> 
> My BV Pyramid, in noce. The best shoulder hobo in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great photos and bags.....AND That fancy little cupcake is really making me hungry....It looks delicious....


----------



## howardu09

This is my Cheap bag collection. These other bags make me appreciate my Louis collection so much more.

Featured: Ben Sherman black backpack/messenger, Blue Marlin blue messenger, Gucci backpack, Club Monaco black tote, Paul Smith tan messenger


----------



## Lady Louis

I have one Coach and two Dooneys, but I rarely use them because I love my Louis!!!


----------



## peach.

OMG I want a BBag...!

This is when I cheated on dear Louis. But I've come crawling back!
















Old photos...when I still had long hair!


----------



## baglady925

wow! everybody's  bags are beautiful!!!!  thanx for the eyecandy


----------



## Traci

Peach...LOVE the Chanels!!!


----------



## sparkle2808

My addition: Balenciaga EB GSH city





Balenciaga EB and SB citys:


----------



## fettfleck

sparkle2808 said:


> My addition: Balenciaga EB GSH city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga EB and SB citys:



Wow, these really are georgeous colors!


----------



## LVBagLady

My new Goyard St Louis tote


----------



## ayla

LVBagLady said:


> My new Goyard St Louis tote


 
LOVE THIS ! 

Goyard is no longer available in Canada.. I've been kicking myself for like the last 2 years for not getting one while it was still here ! ush:ush:


----------



## LouieLover56

^^ Their luggage is TDF!!!!


----------



## sparkle2808

fettfleck said:


> Wow, these really are georgeous colors!


 
Thanks, I just couldn't resist the colours


----------



## Lhore Baby

Hi all, wanted to contribute a small presentation of my handbags:






A pic of the gang (don't mind the messy bed)





My Gucci's... I'm looking into adding a wallet with white piping...  I love the contrast of the Gucci logo against white!!!





My Coach collection... for a long time I only purchased Coach.  I don't like the new styles so Coach is now on the backburner.





However... this Coach Legacy HAD to be purchased... Mind you it was on the "Reduced" table at Nordstroms because of a SCRATCH (on the upper right area of the flap)!!!  I paid 1/2 the price... couldn't pass this beauty up





I  this brand which I found by accident at TJMAXX!!!  The leather is soooo supple.  I've been searching for other styles from LUPO and sadly can't seem to find any.

...to be continued


----------



## Lhore Baby

The remainder of my collection....





My new summer 08 bag... 





The orange one is from JCREW (suede) and the brown one is The Gap, also suede (the last decent looking leather bag that they have ever made... since then their bags are TRASH!!!)





My first Louis... I received today (3/10/08).  Quite excited and pleased with my first LV purchase.

And it's official... I'm addicted to TPF!!!   I've already seen a few other bags that I MUST purchase!!!


----------



## Pursefreak25

I only have 2 LV's but i normally carry Coach.There are more I just dont have all the pics.


----------



## makeupmama

these are the bags i've been using a lot of recently.


----------



## baby of fashion

Here's my burberry bag  ..I should start wearing my Coach again to take a pic lol (i love it but get lazy to take it out)


----------



## SweetPurple

My Chanel Purple Reissue 255


----------



## south-of-france

Mostly Bals besides LV... love blue  but this pic isn't up-to-date anymore, I rotated some of them...


----------



## SweetPurple

^^^ My Bbag queen {{{bowing}}} I love all your Bbags ... gorgeous!


----------



## south-of-france

^Awww thank you sweetie!


----------



## John 5

^^^ Your Bal collection is TDF!!!

I looooove the blue one below the red one... Is the color "Cornflower"?


----------



## futurerichGirl!

south-of-france said:


> Mostly Bals besides LV... love blue  but this pic isn't up-to-date anymore, I rotated some of them...


 

I LOVE Balenciaga!!!
And I'll :boxing: anyone who doesent!


----------



## SweetPurple

My 08 Balenciaga Work in Black


----------



## lvpiggy

wow ladies! i'll definitely have to do a "family portrait" but for now here are a few of my current non-LV faves that are seeing heavy rotation:

Bottega Veneta Crocodile should bag w/flower chain:





Salavatore Ferragamo Sartoria Ginger Satchel:





Chanel Gold Color Jersey Classic Flap:


----------



## aira108

Right now I'm torn between LV and Chanel, although my Chanel collection is way smaller.  Chanel's prices are crazy right now!


----------



## SweetPurple

^^^ I love your Pink PST, what year is that?


----------



## godsavechanel

sophia618 said:


> here are my pink chanels.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have PRADA, Juicy, Gucci, Dior bags and other non-designer bags and i NEVER use..... i hardly use those Chanels either..... i know, i'm spoiled....i've been using my Manhattan GM & Damier Sophie non-stop lately and i'm in hunt for a new diaper bag, i need something BLUE this time! thank you for letting me share my pink bags!! =


your bags are all so gorgeous! amazing collection!


----------



## Tasi




----------



## sparkle2808

Here's my Balenciaga 08 SB RH City with a pod:


----------



## allicatexp

L.a.m.b.


----------



## TotallyAddicted

Currently : Prada - MiuMiu - Chloé - Balenciaga


----------



## Pursefreak25

Coach and Gucci if you can see it.


----------



## fashion_gurl888

lovely bags everyone 

here are my new Chanels;

Metallic Bronze Python Flap with Tassle




















Bordeaux Reissue


----------



## fashion_gurl888

Grey Anniversary Reissue










Grey and Bordeaux





High-Waisted Patent Calfskin Belt with Resin Buckle










Hermes Reversible Belt and CC Resin Belt


----------



## karman

Lovely Chanels fashion gurl!!!


----------



## kymmie

I am partial to Chloe these days.  Waiting on a Paddington about four years after its peak in popularity!  I am a slow learner.  I realy want a Chanel after reading this thread - a pink one!


----------



## lvmhgirl

Yes, I cheated on LV last year and bought a Botkier Sasha Duffel!


----------



## margaritaxmix

fashion_gurl888 said:


> lovely bags everyone
> 
> here are my new Chanels;
> 
> Metallic Bronze Python Flap with Tassle




To. Die. For. 
Absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## Pursefreak25

fashion_gurl888 said:


> Grey Anniversary Reissue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey and Bordeaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High-Waisted Patent Calfskin Belt with Resin Buckle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Reversible Belt and CC Resin Belt


I love your Chanels very pretty colors.


----------



## fashion_gurl888

Pursefreak25 said:


> I love your Chanels very pretty colors.


 
thank you


----------



## karman

I saw calisnoopy's clutch and it was love at first sight. 

Here's my Louise clutch in carnelian by Lauren Merkin:







I was expecting a bright metallic red, but LOVE this metallic brown-red. It's a very neutral colour and will go with tons of things in my wardrobe!


----------



## arnott

makeupmama said:


> these are the bags i've been using a lot of recently.


 
Ooh, I love that Dior!  Any modeling pics?


----------



## makeupmama

arnott said:


> Ooh, I love that Dior!  Any modeling pics?



hi arnott! call me vain, but i think i'd wait until i pop (i'm 30 weeks pregnant, haha!) before i take any modelling pics. having said that, i love, love, love this bag and haven't stopped using her since i got her last month. it's very light and the lambskin is just scrumptious!!!!


----------



## makeupmama

more chanels....


----------



## makeupmama

gucci borsa clutch


----------



## makeupmama

some coach


----------



## Pursefreak25

I also carry Betsey Johnson I just got this about a week ago. She is soo cute.


----------



## candac3mari3

Thought I'd post a little of my coach....


----------



## kenzo89

My latest acquisition


----------



## arnott

Hermes:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v84/ginger98/gm3.jpg

Dooney & Bourke:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v84/ginger98/Dooney.jpg


----------



## miss oinky

H evelyne    ​


----------



## arnott

makeupmama said:


> hi arnott! call me vain, but i think i'd wait until i pop (i'm 30 weeks pregnant, haha!) before i take any modelling pics. having said that, i love, love, love this bag and haven't stopped using her since i got her last month. it's very light and the lambskin is just scrumptious!!!!


 
So it's just supposed to be worn like a tote and fits under the arm?


----------



## arnott

miss piggy said:


> H evelyne  ​


 
Snorts!


----------



## makeupmama

arnott said:


> So it's just supposed to be worn like a tote and fits under the arm?


yes it does fit under the arm and actually sort of looks like the noe when carried on the shoulder.


----------



## Pursefreak25

arnott said:


> Hermes:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v84/ginger98/gm3.jpg
> 
> Dooney & Bourke:
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v84/ginger98/Dooney.jpg


I like that Hermes bag too cute. I have the same Dooney in black.


----------



## accio sacculus

You'd have to check out my showcase to see all my bags but here are the ones I've been using the most recently, other than my LVs:

Gucci Pelham Medium Shoulder Bag






Gucci Pelham Messenger Bag





Fendi Nappa Spy Bag





Coach Signature Multi-function Tote


----------



## VanillaSky

sophia618 said:


> here are my pink chanels.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have PRADA, Juicy, Gucci, Dior bags and other non-designer bags and i NEVER use..... i hardly use those Chanels either..... i know, i'm spoiled....i've been using my Manhattan GM & Damier Sophie non-stop lately and i'm in hunt for a new diaper bag, i need something BLUE this time! thank you for letting me share my pink bags!! =


 

The colors


----------



## SweetPurple

My Balenciaga Step in 08 pale Magenta Also dressed up in my Aquarelle Bandeau. My Epi Eugenie in Grenade goes real good with it. Also a comparison pic to the 08 Petal Pink City.


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love your Balenciaga bags SweetPurple ^


----------



## makeupmama

just got myself a gucci medium chain hobo in gg fabric with cream leather . was supposed to get me a balenciaga but guess that will have to wait for now. sigh! will post pics soon.


----------



## SweetPurple

Hubby got me a Balenciaga Part-Time in 08 Turquoise GGH and 08 Turq Money in RH as "I Love You" presents.


----------



## GGLOVER33

I just purchased this Gucci large Signoria hobo a few days ago. The leather is yummy.


----------



## ETenebris

Here are my "non Coach" (and non LV) bags:

Hogan Scout, lemon yellow
Hogan H Scout, distressed mahogany
Balenciaga City, blue India
Chloe Edith, whiskey (from 1st run)
Miu Miu Bow Satchel, smoke grey


----------



## lvafLOVE

i use coach, db, dior. i really really really want a chanel and a balenciaga! then my collection will be complete!!!


----------



## robbins65

ETenebris said:


> Here are my "non Coach" (and non LV) bags:
> 
> Hogan Scout, lemon yellow
> Hogan H Scout, distressed mahogany
> Balenciaga City, blue India
> Chloe Edith, whiskey (from 1st run)
> Miu Miu Bow Satchel, smoke grey


 

 Love the blue Balenciaga!!!


----------



## makeupmama

here's my latest non-LV purchase...medium gucci chain hobo in canvas with cream leather trim and gold horsebit.


----------



## NoSnowHere

GGLOVER33 said:


> I just purchased this Gucci large Signoria hobo a few days ago. The leather is yummy.


 
I love your Gucci, congrats!


----------



## Pursefreak25

This is one of my non-LVs Coach Ergo. I just got it yesterday and my Horsebit Gucci


----------



## mustlovecatz

this is my first affair =/ and i dont think itll be my last...great now I have 2 obbessions.


----------



## ETenebris

robbins65 said:


> Love the blue Balenciaga!!!


 
Thanks! It's the only Balenciaga I kept...because I am crazy about the color!


----------



## mustlovecatz

seems like us Louis lovers reallllly like balenciaga too...too me the craftsmanship/durability doesnt compare though I must say that....but bals sure are yummy n pretty!


----------



## babylicious

i know i'm the black sheep but i love to use my tokidoki bag!

sorry no pic yet


----------



## shyne1025

I have a couple of non LV bags.. 

Here 's my other gucci ( still waiting for the new one which will be delivered today!!) and my one and only bbag ( now targetting a black city)

I have lots of coach stuff too!! see third picture.. 

Im guilty of "polygamy" when it comes to bags.. I try to collect two from each designer.


----------



## ceci




----------



## ceci




----------



## SweetPurple

Balenciaga 08 Electric Blue Hobo SGH


----------



## fettfleck

Ceci, your metallic chanel is just gorgeous!


----------



## GGLOVER33

Thanks so much. I'm really loving this bag right now.


NoSnowHere said:


> I love your Gucci, congrats!


 ​


----------



## razorbackbelle0

My Hermes... here's a couple of pieces from my collection:


----------



## FashionMIKE

ceci said:


>



Your Fendi collection is stunning


----------



## FashionMIKE

My Men's Day =]


----------



## kimalee

my absolute favorite...Chanel medium Hybrid flap...


----------



## SweetPurple

^^^ Oh I love that! Beautiful, hang on that one!


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love the  Balenciaga. 


FashionMIKE said:


> My Men's Day =]


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

I have this exact silver chanel and Burberry scarf! lol
That is my favorite bag EVER btw! It's the perfect neutral and I carry it almost every day despite having other colors of the same bag. You look great with it!



ceci said:


>


----------



## coachfreak

Well, I am really a CoachFreak (Tattersall in particular) but I dabble in LV and Gucci.





















I also have a Brown trimmed Gucci Large horsebit hobo as well.


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love your Coach collection and the Guccis are pretty too


----------



## knn

I love the large gucci hobo- its beautiful


----------



## sophiae

sophia618 said:


> here are my pink chanels.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have PRADA, Juicy, Gucci, Dior bags and other non-designer bags and i NEVER use..... i hardly use those Chanels either..... i know, i'm spoiled....i've been using my Manhattan GM & Damier Sophie non-stop lately and i'm in hunt for a new diaper bag, i need something BLUE this time! thank you for letting me share my pink bags!! =


 
sophia, i LOVE your collection!  it's very eclectic!  i'm trying to venture into chanel myself...


----------



## ceci

MiuLouisChoo said:


> I have this exact silver chanel and Burberry scarf! lol
> That is my favorite bag EVER btw! It's the perfect neutral and I carry it almost every day despite having other colors of the same bag. You look great with it!


 
LOL. We are twins & have great taste


----------



## ceci

fettfleck said:


> Ceci, your metallic chanel is just gorgeous!


 
Thanks. That's the bag I'll keep 4ever! 



FashionMIKE said:


> Your Fendi collection is stunning


 
I love my MIL. The 2 black ones are gifts from her 
& I got both the vanity bag & foldable shopping bag at amazing price too


----------



## cutieupdate18

Love everyone's collections!


----------



## karman

Here are updated group pics of my non-LVs:

Chanels:







​Orphans: Lauren Merkin clutch, Balenciaga First


----------



## fettfleck

I love Marc Jacobs stuff. I have tons of watches and small jewelery goodies from him. But best is: I just got a Patchwork stam from his line - I love it. There is also an almond quilted one to come and I can't wait to get it!


----------



## howardu09

My first Coach bag ever:

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/read-me-click-me-my-first-reveal-first-283563.html


----------



## makeupmama

my first balenciaga- a black city with giant silver hardware


----------



## ivyle

i love Chloe's too


----------



## apple_28

Love the Chanels... esp. the pink & silver Chanels!!!


----------



## Pursefreak25

i love Marc Jacobs. This bag is sooo cute.


fettfleck said:


> I love Marc Jacobs stuff. I have tons of watches and small jewelery goodies from him. But best is: I just got a Patchwork stam from his line - I love it. There is also an almond quilted one to come and I can't wait to get it!


----------



## south-of-france

John 5 said:


> ^^^ Your Bal collection is TDF!!!
> 
> I looooove the blue one below the red one... Is the color "Cornflower"?



Yup it's cornflower! Thank you John!


----------



## rogicoco

here are my favorite non lv bags.


----------



## beljwl

I just got my first Chanel on Sat.

Here is my black PST








Here are my other non LV bags (all Gucci)


----------



## beljwl

Here are a couple more gucci's


----------



## beljwl

one last one


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love your Guccis


----------



## chpwhy

Rogicoco: I love ur Birkins.. Gorgeous. Is that Chartreuse?
Beljwl: Ur making want a GUCCI... *drooling*


----------



## Traci

Love the ivory gucci!  Great bags everyone!!


----------



## rogicoco

*chpwhy* ,yes it's a Chartreuse clemance leather.
thank you for the complement. they are my other love besides lv.


----------



## GGLOVER33

I love your collection *Beljwl*. Your Gucci Signoria is what made me take notice of the bag and as you may remember I recently got one in black. Congrats on you first Chanel, it's beautiful.


----------



## kate c

juicy and miu miu
















I really need something blue shoulder bag!


----------



## kenzo89

My latest acquisition, not quite a bag though..


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love the Miu Miu Kate c


----------



## peach.

kate c, is your miu miu beige or pink? It's gorgeous!


----------



## kate c

Pursefreak25 said:


> I love the Miu Miu Kate c


 
Thanks!! I love it!




peach. said:


> kate c, is your miu miu beige or pink? It's gorgeous!


 
It's pink beige. Light color, salmon pink between beige!


----------



## *bunny*LV*

kenzo89 said:


> My latest acquisition, not quite a bag though..



Gorgeous! Mini's are my other love 
Congrats!


----------



## cuteangel7777

nearly half of my non LVs whic i have at school


----------



## ceci

kenzo89 said:


> My latest acquisition, not quite a bag though..


 

nice. Is that lightening blue? 
My electric blue Cooper S wanna say "Hi"


----------



## kenzo89

Thank you **bunny*LV**



ceci said:


> nice. Is that lightening blue?
> My electric blue Cooper S wanna say "Hi"



Yeah it is lightening blue, I'm very jealous you have electric blue!


----------



## karrey

Here are my only 2 items that are not LV.


----------



## fettfleck

*I* *&#4326; my stam bags from Marc Jacobs.
*

First two pics show my patchwork stam bag in eggshell, last three pics show my quilted stam bag in almond.


----------



## makeupmama

another one of my non-LV loves, my balenciaga vert gazon twiggy!


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love the Burberrys and the green Coach.


cuteangel7777 said:


> nearly half of my non LVs whic i have at school


----------



## LV Chick

makeupmama said:


> another one of my non-LV loves, my balenciaga vert gazon twiggy!


Makeupmama - I love the green color of your bag!  It is gorgeous!  I'm in the market for a green bag; but, Balenciaga is unfortunately not my style....


----------



## melopuff

Makeupmama -  think that is possibly the most gorgeous twiggy ive EVER seen! The VG is TDF!


----------



## makeupmama

*lvchick* and *melopuff*, thanks! it's truly a gorgeous, real, kelly green!


----------



## Louis_gal

My Balenciaga Cities from top left to right: Plomb, Black, Ink, Dolma & Paprika


----------



## Felipe

Guys I have a very stupid question, but are chanel bags more expensive than LV? Are there any chanel men's bags?


----------



## Pursefreak25

Love the Balenciaga City Bags Louis_gal.


----------



## regina_garbe

Felipe said:


> Guys I have a very stupid question, but are chanel bags more expensive than LV? Are there any chanel men's bags?



Chanel does have a men's  bags collection. About prices I don't know...
Regina


----------



## Louis_gal

Pursefreak25 said:


> Love the Balenciaga City Bags Louis_gal.


Thank you Pursefreak


----------



## tokigrl

Here are two of my non-lv's ^_^
balenciaga matelasse





dior d'trick


----------



## Jannilicious83

My Gucci Joy Boston Bag


----------



## washlz

I switched to Chanel last year after purchasing about 40 LV's with the only LV bag last year being the Speedy Mirage in bordeaux.  However, I am coming back to LV this year.  For 2008 I purchased the teal BonBon, Kate MC, and am waitlisted for the Vernis Alma, Speedy Cube, and the Monogram Sheer Horizontal.  I LOVE LV because they do not go on sale.  I cannot stand how Chanel handbags go on sale.  I like knowing that when I purchase the handbag it is not going to be offered everywhere on sale.


----------



## Cutegirl

Traci said:


> Okay...here's mine:
> 
> It's an Elliot Luca bag I got today at Nordstroms!! It's gunmetal and sooooo cute!
> 
> Here is the front, back, and how much it fits:


 


That's very cute!!! greaty buy!! and it's so neat inside too


----------



## Pursefreak25

Jannilicious83- i love the Gucci


----------



## miss erica kane

Heres my Coach Miranda bag.


----------



## OnanLVMission

Here are a few of my non-LV's

One of my newest favorites - Burberry Haymarket Tote with matching wallet (got it at the outlet for a good deal)

<a href="http://s296.photobucket.com/albums/...ew&current=burberryhaymarkettoteandwallet.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm198/LuvMyHandbags/burberryhaymarkettoteandwallet.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## OnanLVMission

woops:


----------



## OnanLVMission

and my Vintage Coach British Tan Speedy -


----------



## OnanLVMission

And my other two faves are my brown and black Gucci Abbey's


----------



## rileygirl

OMG, I am cheating on Louis!!  Will I ever come back?  LOL


----------



## OnanLVMission

What Hermes bag is that?  I normally don't like the look of Hermes but that is a nice looking bag and I like the way it fits across your body.


----------



## Tefhel

Felipe said:


> Guys I have a very stupid question, but are chanel bags more expensive than LV? Are there any chanel men's bags?


I'm pretty sure Chanel don't do men's bags, but they have a Sport line (I think) that has more unisex-looking bags. And yes, they are a more expensive than LV.


----------



## rileygirl

OnanLVMission said:


> What Hermes bag is that?  I normally don't like the look of Hermes but that is a nice looking bag and I like the way it fits across your body.



Evelyne PM2


----------



## ijmoran

Sorry Louis  :shame::shame:


----------



## makeupmama

ijmoran said:


> Sorry Louis  :shame::shame:



lovin the red indy!


----------



## Bubach

Jannilicious83 said:


> My Gucci Joy Boston Bag



Love your cap! Looks great on you!


----------



## ADICTD2GLAMOUR

MY NEW PRE FALL ((EVENING STAR JUMBO))


----------



## gucci555adams

sophiae said:


> sophia, i LOVE your collection! it's very eclectic! i'm trying to venture into chanel myself...


 

I am in dying love with that red chanel bag! OMG it's gorgous!!!


----------



## tanya t

Bubach said:


> Love your cap! Looks great on you!


 

I too LOVE your headband....can I ask where u got it? thanks!


----------



## kenzo89

My newest Bbag :shame:


----------



## ceci

My new Chanel coin purse & Naked flap.









Also my new bright blue gym bag from Lululemon . When LV will make this color???


----------



## charmbuster

Here's 2 NON LVs that I just happen to have pictures of...










I'll have to take pics of my YSLs and Fendis and other Balenciagas...LOL


----------



## charmbuster

BTW, Ceci I am totally DIGGING your Lululemon blue bag... it's fantastic!


----------



## Jannilicious83

Thank you Bubach
Tanya, Thanks too. I got this headband from Bangkok, where I live. Where are you from? Would you like one? I can get ya...


----------



## baby of fashion

*beljwl *, I love your Gucci collection!!
And congrats on your first Chanel !!


----------



## natalie1885

*onanlvmission:*

luv your abbey collection!  do you have the white trim too?
have you seen the pink trim anywhere?  i WISH i got that one when they had it back in 05 or 06 was it???  is it discontinued...i wonder.

i have the brown abbey & i just luv how soft & comfy it is-and light weight too...but the picture of your black one is so gorgeous too-makes me wanna buy one, but i just bought a bag recently, so i'm going to have to wait now!  **



OnanLVMission said:


> And my other two faves are my brown and black Gucci Abbey's


----------



## deniseoutlet555

SO SORRY LOUIE,,


----------



## deniseoutlet555

To Be Continued.......


----------



## deniseoutlet555

OKAY LADIES HERE ARE SOMEMORE!!!!






\

MY GUCCISSIMA HORSEBIT HOBO JUST PURCHASED FROM EBAY { STILL A LITTLE SKEPTICAL ON THEY AUTHENTICY PART} I THINK IM GONNA TAKE IT INTO GUCCI FOR A LITTLE EXAM!!1


----------



## deniseoutlet555

And somemore, Red Chloe PADDY!!!











OOOO WAIT LV AREN'T ALLOWED IN THE FORUM, SORRY MY LOUIES WERE GETTING JEALOUS THAT THE OTHERS WERE GETTING ALL THE ATTENTION,LOL


----------



## helmi

deniseoutlett555, I'm very sceptical as well about your Guccissima horsebit hobo. The leather handel looks waaaay off...


----------



## deniseoutlet555

Hey Helmi, Yes i just got it off ebay!! 2 Days ago,, so i have a 7 day refund! Im taking it to the gucci store Immediatley! And will see what's up with the Status! If i find something out tht i don't wanna hear! It's back to the Post Office to go back right to it rightful,Liar owner! It's just so hard to find a good authentic horsrbit hobo! For a good price!!!


----------



## cutiecouture




----------



## cutiecouture

haha


----------



## deniseoutlet555

What happen???


----------



## blythenbags

stop the dang lies...........


----------



## blythenbags

got rid of that post quick didn't you?


----------



## deniseoutlet555

Who are you talking about? Me? If so what do you mean???


----------



## natalie1885

the next best thing 4 me, my current 1 & only!


----------



## deniseoutlet555

natalie1885 said:


> the next best thing 4 me, my current 1 & only!


 

What Kind of bag is that?? it's looks cute from the top!!!


----------



## natalie1885

deniseoutlet555 said:


> What Kind of bag is that?? it's looks cute from the top!!!


 
hi deniseoutlet555! thnx! it's rebecca minkoff.  here's a few more pics.
i luve that it carries my whole life so i don't forget anything & don't have to worry if i've left something in my last bag worn!


----------



## VUITTON_BOY

My non LVs are.... GUCCI


----------



## jellybebe

I am loving Miu Miu these days. I have a black Nappa Charm satchel and I just bought the sapphire (?) Bow satchel yesterday!!! They really satisfy my craving for soft smooshy leather and best of all, my LV SA doesn't mind! He even helps me sometimes!


----------



## Pursefreak25

Cute LV coin purses ^


----------



## karman

Here is my new-to-me Chanel Jumbo in beige with gold hardware...I loveeee this flap. The pic doesn't do it justice. I may post better pics another day when I can take pics under natural lighting!


----------



## SweetPurple

karman said:


> Here is my new-to-me Chanel Jumbo in beige with gold hardware...I loveeee this flap. The pic doesn't do it justice. I may post better pics another day when I can take pics under natural lighting!


 
Congrats karman! It's gorgeous ~ I want that color for my next Chanel!


----------



## karman

Thanks SweetPurple! I think beige (along with black) is a must in any Chanel collection...my first Chanel was actually a beige GST but I exchanged it for a black one because I wanted black in the first place. I've been looking all over for a beige jumbo after, though!


----------



## rileygirl

Ugh, I've been  bit by the H bug.  Someone help me!

Hermes Blue Jean Picotin MM in Clemence
Hermes Evelyne PM 2 in Orange Clemence 

Still love my LV accessories though!!!


----------



## alfiebach

rileygirl said:


> Ugh, I've been bit by the H bug. Someone help me!
> 
> Hermes Blue Jean Picotin MM in Clemence
> Hermes Evelyne PM 2 in Orange Clemence
> 
> Still love my LV accessories though!!!


  LUVING YR H, BUT YOU HAVE REALLY NICE ACCESSORIES WOW ALFIE X . soz bout caps x


----------



## Love LV

I am LOVING my gold leather Ashbury Burberry! She holds a lot (definite plus for me) and she just adds a bit of life to my outfits too (my outfits are pretty conservative) 

I also feel all my LV goodies are nicely protected by her too (an added bonus!)


----------



## veez

Wow, Karman, that is beautiful!  Where did you get it?  I've been looking all over for this size for quite some time.  Some SA told me it is a vintage bag and no longer available!

Can't wait for you to post pix of this beauty!




karman said:


> Here is my new-to-me Chanel Jumbo in beige with gold hardware...I loveeee this flap. The pic doesn't do it justice. I may post better pics another day when I can take pics under natural lighting!


----------



## karman

Thanks veez, this Jumbo was from about 6 years ago but it's in mint condition...I purchased it on eBay from a reputable seller who happens to also be a TPF member. I could certainly take more pics another day but it's dark out now. I have more pics in my thread in the Chanel forum if you're interested. Search my name and you'll be able to find it.


----------



## natalie1885

*rebecca minkoff mab (morning after bag-mini)*






*rebecca minkoff morning after bag-mini & larger version (mab)*






*gucci medium abbey shoulder tote*






*furla "farrah" med. shoulder bag*






*bag i got on vaca. a yr. ago, made in italy & wish i got the pink/rose color too *






*my dressy coach satin satchel w/dusted suede (only for special events)*






*only other non louis wallet (kate spade stacy in ruby red/pink)*






**karmen! i luv your chanel bag!!* she's gorgeous!*


----------



## Veronika

My newly purchased Gucci Medium Queen Hobo!!!  And, with Manolo's...


----------



## Veronika

My Gucci Flora Wave hobo purchased last year at Ala Moana with matching horsebit platforms... sorry about bad photos...


----------



## cutiesmile

Here are my other loves..
Burberry






and COACH (some of my favorite sets


----------



## robeast

here's two from my "besides LV" collection 
my faaav celine "boogie" bag:





pierre balmain purse (circa 1980's):






:tpfrox:


----------



## Classic Chic

sorry about the pix size, the PC i'm on now don't have any photo program :'(   These are some of my Chanel from may to july...


----------



## Classic Chic

Chanel Puzzle Tote


----------



## Classic Chic

Chanel wedge




Vintage Chanel Vachetta Jumbo flap 




Vintage Chanel white lamb w/black mini flap


----------



## Classic Chic

Chanel faux pearls




Chanel Green Perfo East/West




Chanel reversible earring


----------



## Classic Chic

Chanel Red Caviar E/W Bijoux


----------



## Classic Chic

These were from April/May purchase, was on a wild wallet chase.....


----------



## Classic Chic




----------



## Classic Chic




----------



## Classic Chic

chanel brooch



Chanel Red Caviar Timeless Clutch


----------



## Lady_Exclusive

My 1st purchase this month.. Valentino


----------



## purplewithenvy

My Balenciaga 07 Vert D'eau City! (& my new Prada sunglasses!  ) I love taking her out in the sunshine! This color is great for summer!






Peace &


----------



## Ms.Divah_81

this brown tote bag from lacoste i love so much perfect for running errands


----------



## miss_white_lily

Fisrt my darling Franscesco Biasia...you can put so much stuff in this one.
Then its´s my workhorse from Hugo Boss. He gets a real workout, and it´s starting to show. 
And third it´s my Longchamp...the suede in this baby is amazing.


----------



## christymarie340

Posting a pic today! stay tuned...


----------



## the_lvlady

I  Chanel too! 

Timeless clutch in patent black
Melrose jumbo flap
Perf medium classic flap


----------



## liz_xx

My Coach Madeline!






I fell in love with the hot pink one, but then I saw the black and just had to buy it! It's so cute, I just wish I'd put something on the bow to stop it from drooping.


----------



## fashion_gurl888

*Classic Chic - *great new purchases! i esp. love the white caviar timeless clutch 

*purplewithenvy - *nice color of balenciaga u have there! and cool sunnies too! 

*the_lvlady - *awesome puchases G!  

*liz_xx - *cute!

*miss_white_lily - *nice bags!


----------



## fashion_gurl888

here are my recent non-lv purchases...

black caviar m/l classic flap











cc punk clutch










black lambskin wallet on chain










blue/indigo lambskin mini flap


----------



## fashion_gurl888

hermes reversible belt with gold dolphin buckle





hermes belt and YSL black wide patent belt





chanel sunnies

























roberto cavalli sunnies


----------



## fashion_gurl888

black J12 with diamond bezel


----------



## *Magdalena*

Fashiongurl~ WOW!!!!!!!!! absolutely stunning!!!! especially LOVE your black caviar flap bag(im trying to get my husband to get me the exact bag for my birthday in September ush and the clutch-did you get it at NM?!  can i ask how much was it??? sooo hot!!!


----------



## Pursefreak25

Wow! I love the Chanel items they are beautiful.


fashion_gurl888 said:


>





fashion_gurl888 said:


> black J12 with diamond bezel


----------



## sweet_heart

fashion gurl, its an amazing collection you have!!! I wish someday I could have a Chanel collection like yours!!


----------



## veez

Wow, fashiongurl, your Chanel items are amazing!  I am so drooling on your J12!  Stunning!


----------



## fashion_gurl888

*Magdalena* said:


> Fashiongurl~ WOW!!!!!!!!! absolutely stunning!!!! especially LOVE your black caviar flap bag(im trying to get my husband to get me the exact bag for my birthday in September ush and the clutch-did you get it at NM?! can i ask how much was it??? sooo hot!!!


 
yes i got mine from NM  it's $1548.75 (sale price) it retailed for $2065.
hope you get your black caviar flap soon  you'll love it! 

thank you so much lovely ladies for all your nice comments  glad you liked them all!


----------



## fashionista_89

YSL Dark green Muse
C. Louboutin pumps 

Purchased them 2 weeks ago =)


----------



## LxTxNx

Sometimes Gucci Wallets/Card Holders


oh my fashion_gurl888 your J12 is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aerithgirl

Wow fashion_gurl888 your collection is absolutely beautiful!! So is your dress btw !


----------



## photoobsessive

wow


----------



## shyne1025

Im addicted to Ysl YMAIL stuff!


----------



## rileygirl

Well, my first green bag was supposed to be a mini pleay in lichen, then a monoflage Jasmine but since I couldn't fund either I got this:


----------



## Anoka

classic chic: you're chanel ring is gorgeous!!


----------



## miss_white_lily

rileygirl said:


> Well, my first green bag was supposed to be a mini pleay in lichen, then a monoflage Jasmine but since I couldn't fund either I got this:


 
OHHH, that is a really nice GP.  Specs please!!!


----------



## divingcandie

My Balenciaga Matalasse Twins: 

http://


----------



## divingcandie

My cute Guccisima Indy:


http://






My large Positano tote:

http://






And together:


http://


----------



## divingcandie

My beloved jumbo Melrose flap: 


http://
	
]


And my modelling pics (with some effect): :shame:


http://


----------



## John 5

^^^ I was barely gonna ask if that pic was taken inside a Cheescake Factory [that is, until I saw the napkin]... those seats looked familiar! 

BEAUTIFUL pic!


----------



## divingcandie

Thanks, John


----------



## rileygirl

miss_white_lily said:


> OHHH, that is a really nice GP.  Specs please!!!



Thanks!  I just got her and she's discontinued but somehow my boutique got two of them!

She's the small size with strap, Lichen Exterior with Togo leather and the most amazing Turquoise lining!!


----------



## NateLouis

I LOVE my LV but when I saw this bag on Rodeo, I had to have it for work...here is my Yves Saint Laurent Downtown Carryall bought 2 weeks ago....






And here is my Carolina Herrera tote that I bought in Spain last month at her store in Madrid...the leather is insanely supple!! One of my fav totes!


----------



## littlefish

my chanel jumbo xl !!


----------



## aerithgirl

divingcandie said:


> My cute Guccisima Indy:
> 
> 
> http://


 
I'm so jealous of you over this bag...I can't stop looking at it....


----------



## bagnut

I feel so stupid.  What does GST mean.  Grande??Tote?  Thanks


----------



## deniseoutlet555

bagnut said:


> I feel so stupid. What does GST mean. Grande??Tote? Thanks


 
Grand Shopping Tote!


----------



## miss_white_lily

rileygirl said:


> Thanks! I just got her and she's discontinued but somehow my boutique got two of them!
> 
> She's the small size with strap, Lichen Exterior with Togo leather and the most amazing Turquoise lining!!


 
You´re a lucky woman! Enjoy her for many years!!


----------



## aerithgirl

I was a Coach girl before anything else, so these are the other bags that I have:
<a target='_blank' href='http://img386.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gedc0777zr0.jpg'><img src='http://img386.imageshack.us/img386/7212/gedc0777zr0.th.jpg' border='0'/></a>
These are MY twins  Not at the level of the WCs, but they still hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## aerithgirl

oops, didn't show:


----------



## aerithgirl

And here are my others: 



The big one is for school, I'm using the wallet currently, although, as Addy knows especially, I've been looking for a vernis to replace it, and the small white sig w/ the bee was a christmas gift that I love from my bf.


----------



## Dawn

oooooh look at all these beautiful bags! I love that YSL Downtown Carryall!!!


----------



## motorcyclegirl

if not designer and LV I am a longchamp girl for university, city, travelling :=):okay:


----------



## theekayu

This is my new achievement. This is vintage Lesco Crocodile bag. I have got it in Thailand. I adore this exotic skin very much.


----------



## SweetPurple

My* Bbags* from a recent trip to Vegas ~ 

more pics here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/my-las-vegas-winnings-and-comparison-pics-335731.html


*~ 08 Sapphire Envelope Clutch SGH ~*







*~ 08 Sapphire Wallet ~*






*~ 08 Sapphire Twiggy ~*






*~ 08 Black Part-Time SGH ~*






*~ 08 Black Work RH ~*


----------



## carrie3579

Usually Coach. Going to take the tags off my Coach Carly in Turquoise and use it tomorrow. Here are some of the other ones I use... I will post the rest tomorrow. 

Yes, I seem to have a lot of multiples in different colors. When I love a bag I just have to have it in the other colors. It's a horrible habit of mine.  Lol.


----------



## regina_garbe

Here are my Burberry bags:
The Manor in patent berry red
The Mini Manor in beige
Two Super nova Check bags, the "Hale" tote and the "Dryden" crossbody
Regina


----------



## Pursefreak25

They are beautiful is all that i can say.


SweetPurple said:


> My* Bbags* from a recent trip to Vegas ~
> 
> more pics here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/my-las-vegas-winnings-and-comparison-pics-335731.html
> 
> 
> *~ 08 Sapphire Envelope Clutch SGH ~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *~ 08 Sapphire Wallet ~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *~ 08 Sapphire Twiggy ~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *~ 08 Black Part-Time SGH ~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *~ 08 Black Work RH ~*


----------



## Pursefreak25

Botkier hobo


----------



## ballerina

SweetPurple said:


> *~ 08 Sapphire Envelope Clutch SGH ~*


----------



## kenzo89

SweetPurple said:


> My* Bbags* from a recent trip to Vegas ~
> 
> more pics here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/my-las-vegas-winnings-and-comparison-pics-335731.html



I'm sure I've said it before but you have SUCH an amazing collection. Love your Bal's and LV's. Clearly we similar taste in brands !


----------



## mardon

I just had to get this very special *Gucci* - normally I would have spent the money on a new LV...but just couldn't resist this one


----------



## littlefish

my chanel classic flap medium, sorry for my messy background. I am going to move my house soon...


----------



## rileygirl

This is my "skinny" Mahina Bag:

Hermes Massai PM in Clemence Curry Leather


----------



## ig1s

here's my non LV: (not so much tho)

bags: longchamp, juicy couture (diapers bag), prada, gucci, & coach
wallet: gucci & fendi

hope can get chanel & balenciaga soon... after purchase my other LV


----------



## cindy05

Dont have pics right now, but I use MJ, Prada, Gucci, Burberry, Chanel...I use mostly LVs though.


----------



## baglover1973

Use marc jacobs (creative director of LV )


----------



## rileygirl

Posting this one for Sophia618!

My H collection!


----------



## miss oinky

rileygirl said:


> Posting this one for Sophia618!





rileygirl said:


> My H collection!


Gorgeous rainbow    Wish I could have them too


----------



## Bag Fetish

Hermes Picotin 





RM Morning after Mini




Coach Signature stripe    (I dabble in a little coach here and there)




Hayden Harnett Triple strap Hudson


----------



## ceci

Chanel - http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-new-3131-blue-violet-eyeglasses-camellia-photos-340256.html










Emilio Pucci satin clutch 





Blue Lace Manolo Blahnik


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love your Chanel glasses.


ceci said:


> Chanel - http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-new-3131-blue-violet-eyeglasses-camellia-photos-340256.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emilio Pucci satin clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Lace Manolo Blahnik


----------



## kenzo89

lehrdj said:


> Here are my Gucci shoes, I love them to death



So off topic, but I LOVE your Rocks! Designer denim is like my second love, okay maybe after shoes !


----------



## princesselektra

oh those items are going to make a damn HOT outfit!!!


----------



## aerithgirl

ceci said:


> Chanel - http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/my-new-3131-blue-violet-eyeglasses-camellia-photos-340256.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emilio Pucci satin clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Lace Manolo Blahnik


 
I seriously  those glasses.


----------



## ceci

^^^ Thanks.  I love my new eyeglasses a lot too! I don't think I will go back to contact lenses in the near future (unless I get a new pair of sunglasses )


----------



## mikatee

*ceci:* Those Chanel sunnies are gorgeous!


----------



## janetcrystal

OK, I hope it's OK that I just name the designers of other handbags/accessories that I own because I'm 8 months pregnant and all my handbags are stored lined up on the top shelves of my closet in their respective dust bags and boxes and I can't reach them! I usually have the husband fetch them for me  

Here we go ( to simplify the list and keep it short, I am only going to list # of handbags and omit small leather goods, scarves, shoes, jewelry, sunglasses etc..)

Chanel Handbags - 4 total 
Yves Saint Laurent- 1 
Gucci- 3 total 
Ferragamo- 1
Prada- 3 total
Louis Vuitton- 5 total
Chloe- 1
Bvlgari- 1
Marc Jacobs- 1
Christian Dior- 1


----------



## sdesaye

Fendi & Marc Jacobs


----------



## rosana84

Fendi and Marc Jacobs...


----------



## Mehh1

My two favourites bags that I use, besides my LVs, are Michael Kors and Longchamp. MK is cognac brown with stiched leather. I absolutely love it, it's very simple yet chic! And Longchamp Pliage is classic, cheap yet very good quality and lasts well.


----------



## bernz84

My LeSportsac tote and BCBG clutch.  The LeSportsac tote is seriously the BEST tote bag I've ever owned and the most versatile, too.  It's got a big size and is very understated, so I can easily fit everything I need as a bookbag.  I've also held my laptop in it and I've even used it as an overnight bag for weekends!  It's been through a lot and I practically love how it hasn't shown any wear (despite the fact that I throw it around and have used it for travel).  

I got this as a birthday present; it cost less than $50!


----------



## Joni3Nyo

I have many :/ I like to collect bags from various designers:













[URL=http://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc0013lv1.jpg]
	
[/URL]

*1.**JT ML Satchel*
* 2.Mulberry Medium Agyness bag*
* 3.Juicy Couture 'Flap Lock Fluffy' Bag*
* 4.White SILVERLAKE LEATHER CONVERTIBLE SATCHEL*
*5.Fendi Iridescent Zucca Jacquard Chef Bag*
*6.Juicy Couture MD Free Style Hobo






*I have more at my parents house, so I will post them once I'm back there


----------



## mario.af

lehrdj said:


> Here are my Gucci shoes, I love them to death



Love your shoes!
You look great!


----------



## Pursefreak25

*My first Juicy Couture bag I love it. But i love LV and Coach more.*


----------



## divingcandie

I just got this beauty last month. 

It's a  at first sight. 

(Chanel Black Metallic Reissue with Balck Hardware in size 227)

http://






Another shot:

http://


----------



## kenzo89

lehrdj said:


> Thanks!  I love designer denim too, my favorites are 7s and R&Rs



I completely understand. Those being my favourite brands also, Sevens fit incredibly well!


----------



## Joni3Nyo

I love your Chanel divingcandie^


----------



## the_lvlady

Recent purchases:

Chanel purple jumbo flap and rose fonce jumbo flap.


----------



## ayla

the_lvlady said:


> Recent purchases:
> 
> Chanel purple jumbo flap and rose fonce jumbo flap.



Ahh.. !!! They are both so gorgeous !


----------



## Crazy Bag

Hush...I just bought my first miu miu ....I don't like slouchy bag but this attracted me somehow... Heh Heh I want the prada gauffre in black too...Oops I am suppose to keep my money for LVs only Sigh!


----------



## Joni3Nyo

I *LV*oe that Miu Miu!


----------



## MaryLuvLV

My Prada


----------



## Pursefreak25

Nice Prada Mary


----------



## MaryLuvLV

Thank you!


----------



## SweetPurple

Crazy Bag said:


> Hush...I just bought my first miu miu ....I don't like slouchy bag but this attracted me somehow... Heh Heh I want the prada gauffre in black too...Oops I am suppose to keep my money for LVs only Sigh!


 
Cheater cheater pumpkin eater  

Just kidding CB ~ gorgeous bag!


----------



## Crazy Bag

^ lol chomp chomp chomp ahhh....I am still hungry. I need more pumpkins 

Heh Heh Thank you SP


----------



## Alice1979

My new love... Balenciaga, and old flings... Chloe and Prada.


----------



## baglover1973

oooh pretty balenciaga bag!!  love the leather on them...so chewy and smoooshy!


----------



## fettfleck

I love my MJ stams.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

oh.. I just realized that I haven't posted my recent non-LV purchases yet.. =)

Here they are:

*Miu Miu Front Pocket Tote (Bubblegum Pink)*






*Miu Miu Bow Satchel (Mughetto & Amarena)*





*Chanel Vintage XL Jumbo Flap (Black)*


----------



## SweetPurple

^^^ Wow TCC


----------



## Jerzygirl

Really loving this one!! I think its the color


----------



## Joni3Nyo

What a beauty that miu miu is!


----------



## kimalee

here is my 23 year old Hermes ostrich Market Bag...


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

My other bags are mainly Mulberry now as I've sold my Balenciaga, Gucci and Dior bags.

This is my Mulberry family.


----------



## lvchanelqueen

In HK, holding my Chanel*226 Metallic Reissue, and touching Andy Lau's hand prints, I was a happy girl.  Hee Hee.
*


----------



## NateLouis

These are Gorgeous TCC!!! Really like them!



twochubbycheeks said:


> oh.. I just realized that I haven't posted my recent non-LV purchases yet.. =)
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> 
> *Miu Miu Bow Satchel (Mughetto & Amarena)*


----------



## NateLouis

Picked this up last weekend for Grad School, Yves Saint Laurent London tote in Black.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

*SweetPurple, Jerzygirl, Joni3Nyo, NateLouis:* thanks!!!  they're really pretty aren't they?!?!

*NateLouis:* luv your new purchase!!! HOT BAG!!!


----------



## NateLouis

twochubbycheeks said:


> *SweetPurple, Jerzygirl, Joni3Nyo, NateLouis:* thanks!!! they're really pretty aren't they?!?!
> 
> *NateLouis:* luv your new purchase!!! HOT BAG!!!


 
Thank you very much! I love it! And Yes, your Miu Miu's are very pretty!


----------



## SweetPurple

Nate ~ me likey your *Y*ee*S*e*L* fo' sheezel


----------



## NateLouis

^^^ You always make me SMILE!!! Im so calling it that now! Lorraines gonna say, "What Bag?" " Get My YeeSeL fo' Sheezel Lulu!!" Lol


----------



## m-s-m-d

Just recently got Jimmy Choo 'Ring' and Gucci pelham


----------



## NateLouis

Wow, that Jimmy Choo is HOT m-s-m-d!


----------



## Pursefreak25

love the Choo msmd


----------



## m-s-m-d

NateLouis said:


> Wow, that Jimmy Choo is HOT m-s-m-d!


 
Aw thanks Nate!!

Had a peek at your collection....WOOOT, awesome taste.


----------



## myMANybags

Some favourites among my collection of bags...

1) Gucci Caramel Python Skin Large Tote with shoulder strap
2) Guccissima Brown Leather Zip Top Tote
3) Bally Dober Travel Bag
4) Gucci Checkered Canvas Tote
5) YSL Downtown Bag in Brown  Deerskin

I am a fickle minded bag user...I need variety!

Kevin


----------



## m-s-m-d

ooh love the python skin gucci! love iiit!


----------



## thatgurl

kimalee said:


> here is my 23 year old Hermes ostrich Market Bag...



Yummy!!!


----------



## thatgurl

My Coach purchases from Labor Day






And my Tano Boogie Bucket in Truffle I purchased around the EOM in August


----------



## Pursefreak25

Mymanybags- love your Guccis


----------



## bannYlein

I have a collection of George gina and lucy bags  
but i have to take a new photo..some lefted for my lovely lvs


----------



## baglover1973

just got this beauty!  (Marc Jacobs emily bowler in plum)


----------



## bannYlein

wooow!!! and the color is gorgeous!!!!
congrats!


----------



## Tutu

These are my "cheap" bags, I use them every now and then:







The darker brown fringe bag is from Zara, the lighter brown bag is a vintage Coach. I use the coach bag whenever I'm traveling, it's such an easy bag to carry. The Zara bag I use when I go out; I don't have to worry about someone spilling drinks on it or anything.






Here they are with my speedy 






And here is my Mulberry. Right now I'm in the process of selling it, so I don't use it anymore...  I intend to buy some other black bag to replace it, possibly a Chanel flap.


----------



## baileylab

Goyard Croisiere






Goyard Fidji






Tod's Pashmy Bauletto






Last but not the least:  My cheap thrill $100 bag


----------



## roxies_mom

After becoming an LV lover, I sold most other bags.....a couple Dooneys, a Coach, a beautiful black Kooba Sienna (because it weighed a TON) and a Rafe. I haven't carried this beauty in a long time, but she's still one of my favs........


----------



## rosamistica

I'm really not sure if I'm a Goyard girl who also loves LV or an LV girl who also loves Goyard! How bout... both? I started with Goyard but now, after acquiring this ancient little Petit Noe and that adorable Papillon Bandeau in Marrone, I can feel an LV addiction coming on!

Of course if Goyard addiction can live with LV then we wouldn't have a problem right?


----------



## rosamistica

baileylab said:


> Goyard Croisiere
> 
> 
> Last but not the least:  My cheap thrill $100 bag




Baileylab! Of course I know that bag  I had one of those (with the black straps) but sold it - you're right -roomy, lots of compartments. I just lose things inside sometimes lol


----------



## baileylab

Hey Rosamistica,

Are you a certified Pinay too?  that bag is from Fino.  Not cheap by Pinay standards but it'll only come out to about $100.  But it'll make for a great travel bag.


----------



## rosamistica

baileylab said:


> Hey Rosamistica,
> 
> Are you a certified Pinay too?  that bag is from Fino.  Not cheap by Pinay standards but it'll only come out to about $100.  But it'll make for a great travel bag.



Of course! True blue Pinay Although I thought the name gave it away


----------



## aillae

Here's my newest purchase, and the bag featured in one of the very many contests TPF has made, the Saks Silverlake Satchel in Dark Amber!!

It was $112 at Nordstrom Rack. They also have other Saks bags there, too. I absolutely love her. Soft, smooshy, roomy and gorgeous. She's my everyday bag now.

Sorry, no model pictures! But here are pics of the bag:



















roxies_mom said:


> After becoming an LV lover, I sold most other bags.....a couple Dooneys, a Coach, a beautiful black Kooba Sienna (because it weighed a TON) and a Rafe. I haven't carried this beauty in a long time, but she's still one of my favs........




Adorable!! I love love the heart charm. She's  absolutely gorgeous, roxies_mom! Man, what a beauty.


----------



## roxies_mom

aillae said:


> Here's my newest purchase, and the bag featured in one of the very many contests TPF has made, the Saks Silverlake Satchel in Dark Amber!!
> 
> It was $112 at Nordstrom Rack. They also have other Saks bags there, too. I absolutely love her. Soft, smooshy, roomy and gorgeous. She's my everyday bag now.
> 
> Sorry, no model pictures! But here are pics of the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable!! I love love the heart charm. She's absolutely gorgeous, roxies_mom! Man, what a beauty.


 
awww thanks aillae!


----------



## aillae

You're welcome, roxies_mom!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

roxies_mom said:


> After becoming an LV lover, I sold most other bags.....a couple Dooneys, a Coach, a beautiful black Kooba Sienna (because it weighed a TON) and a Rafe. I haven't carried this beauty in a long time, but she's still one of my favs........


 

oohh.. I'm dying to get a Luella Giselle bag.. the pink lining and the heart hang tag is just sooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## Pursefreak25

Aillae- I love the charm on your bag too cute
Tutu- i love that Mulberry
Baileylab- i love the Goyards.


----------



## roxies_mom

twochubbycheeks said:


> oohh.. I'm dying to get a Luella Giselle bag.. the pink lining and the heart hang tag is just sooooo pretty!!!!


 
awwww, thanks twochubbycheeks


----------



## Pursefreak25

This is my very cheap bag $28. No name but i thought it was really cute. Big yella is what i call it.


----------



## gre8dane

^^^ Big Yella is cute!


----------



## roxies_mom

Pursefreak25 said:


> This is my very cheap bag $28. No name but i thought it was really cute. Big yella is what i call it.


 
oh yeah, liking big yella.....good looking bag!


----------



## baileylab

Thanks Pursefreak


----------



## baglover1973

so i just got this today and I am already in LOVE! marc jacobs emily bowler in plum!


----------



## playploy




----------



## gueancla

playploy said:


>


 
Beautiful bag and the place you are looks great too. Where is this?


----------



## playploy

Hi 'gueancla' thanks alot for your compliment. That Burberry bag was perfect for my travel on that trip- light weight and my hands were free to hold/look up the map.

I was in the southern part of Spain. The first picture was taken in Sevilla and the second pic was from Ronda.


----------



## baglover1973

perty pics playploy!


----------



## playploy

Thanks Baglover1973!:okay:


----------



## nimbette2

Anyone do Valentino?


----------



## kenzo89

Sorry LV, I'm not a cheater often !


----------



## Pursefreak25

Im loving the MJ nice bag.





baglover1973 said:


> so i just got this today and I am already in LOVE! marc jacobs emily bowler in plum!


----------



## SweetPurple

kenzo89 said:


> Sorry LV, I'm not a cheater often !


 
^^^ I'd cheat on LV for that too!


----------



## baglover1973

^^^mmmm hmmmmm. that watch is gorgeous!


----------



## keishapie1973

I wanted an inexpensive purple bag for the season. Found this one at Target for $170. It matches my violet zippy perfectly......  The designer is Nicoli.  

The pics were taken in different lighting...........


----------



## baileylab

Very pretty, Tauketula!


----------



## keishapie1973

Up above, I meant to say TJ Maxx not Target..........


----------



## robinlovespurse

^^It's really nice.  I may have to visit TJ Maxx. The leather looks yummy.


----------



## Pursefreak25

That is nice i love the color.


----------



## abandonedimages

Traci said:


> Okay...here's mine:
> 
> It's an Elliot Luca bag I got today at Nordstroms!! It's gunmetal and sooooo cute!
> 
> Here is the front, back, and how much it fits:


 
BEAUTIFUL! I LOVE that color


----------



## abandonedimages

NateLouis said:


> Picked this up last weekend for Grad School, Yves Saint Laurent London tote in Black.


 
The leather looks DE-LI-CIOUS


----------



## misstrine85

These are my non LVs


----------



## howardu09

Nate, love the YSL.. I am so ready for my first YSL..Maybe a large downtown.


----------



## howardu09

Traci, your gunmetal bag looks so lovely.
tauketula- great bag and great color. you got a steal. I love TJMaxx


----------



## howardu09

How did I miss the J12? Congrats Kenzo. Its perfect. I bet it looks great with your graphite tadao


----------



## howardu09

My first burberry bag.


----------



## Joni3Nyo

*_* beautiful bags!!!!


----------



## alfiebach

howardu09 said:


> My first burberry bag.


 great pics of you, imo you cant beat burberry, you wear it well alfie x


----------



## mikatee

*howadu09*: Stylish, as always!


----------



## Corie

All of you have such wonderful bags!


----------



## the_lvlady

Today with my Chanel navy patent bowler. 

Second pic is me with my friend *bag_angel* with her Miu Miu coffer bag.


----------



## freshmess

myMANybags said:


> Some favourites among my collection of bags...
> 
> 1) Gucci Caramel Python Skin Large Tote with shoulder strap
> 2) Guccissima Brown Leather Zip Top Tote
> 3) Bally Dober Travel Bag
> 4) Gucci Checkered Canvas Tote
> 5) YSL Downtown Bag in Brown Deerskin
> 
> I am a fickle minded bag user...I need variety!
> 
> Kevin


 
Great range Kevin! Love the YSL!


----------



## NateLouis

abandonedimages said:


> The leather looks DE-LI-CIOUS


 
Thank you so much!!! Its sooo supple I LOVE it!


----------



## NateLouis

LOVE that tote!!!!



howardu09 said:


> My first burberry bag.


----------



## sammieee

My first non-LV purchases in a year ... my very first Balenciaga bag, an A/W 08 Marine SGH Part-Time!!  And her accessories too!


----------



## bannYlein

I love the color of your bal, *sammieee* !!


Here only a very little part of ma George,Gina and Lucy Bags in my favorite color-combination:


----------



## sammieee

Oh no ... another Bal I just purchased ... Ruby Twiggy!


----------



## baglover1973

Marc Jacobs Cecilia...in FUSCHIA...OMG!


----------



## lkrystall

^ me too.. in the small!!


----------



## baglover1973

^she's my MJ bag sister


----------



## Pursefreak25

Love your bags Sammiee


----------



## sammieee

Thank you *bannYlein* and *Pursefreak25*!

Here is my small Bal collection, started 2 weeks ago!










Marine SGH Part-Time, Ruby Twiggy, Black Money wallet, Black Mini Mini Coin Purse

It's too bad that the Mini Mini Coins are more expensive than LV cles and don't have a ring to attach it to the d-ring in bags or on your keys, otherwise I'd have an entire rainbow of Bal Mini Mini Coins!


----------



## caley

i've gone over to coach temporarily with their new madison collection. here are my new sabrinas!


----------



## SweetPurple

sammieee said:


> Oh no ... another Bal I just purchased ... Ruby Twiggy!


 
Amazing leather on your Twiggy* sammieee* ~ I need a Ruby* *


----------



## ayla

sammieee said:


> Thank you *bannYlein* and *Pursefreak25*!
> 
> Here is my small Bal collection, started 2 weeks ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marine SGH Part-Time, Ruby Twiggy, Black Money wallet, Black Mini Mini Coin Purse
> 
> It's too bad that the Mini Mini Coins are more expensive than LV cles and don't have a ring to attach it to the d-ring in bags or on your keys, otherwise I'd have an entire rainbow of Bal Mini Mini Coins!



LOVE your little Bal family ! I am dearly missing my (ex) sapphire PT SGH after seeing your pictures !


----------



## rbeccatexas

My first designer handbag was a Dooney Bourke back in the mid 80's when I was a teenager before they were well known.  Believe it or not I still have this handbag and will post picks later as I don't carry it and didn't think to take pics of it.  I'm posting pics of my 2nd designer handbag and much loved simply because my mother bought it for me back in the early 90's.  I was leaving to go to Mexico City and walking through the airport and I spotted it at a duty free shop and had to have it.  I believe this handbag was made before LVMH took over the brand but if anyone has any information I'd greatly appreciate it....without further ado...my lovely Celine....


----------



## rbeccatexas

Here is my Mary Frances shoulder bag, I just love the semi-precious stones on it and the leather/suede smells so good....


----------



## rbeccatexas

My Marc Jacobs...I think this was purchased in 2004/05...it's so cute and the leather is so soft!!!


----------



## rbeccatexas

Here is one that I purchased in Vegas at the shops in Ceasars Palace the first time my mom took me when I was 21. I fell in love with the pattern.   The furry part feels real but I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## rbeccatexas

Here is one of my newest....Lucky brand patchwork hobo. I just love the way this slouches and it holds everything!!!! Not to mention the smell of the leather/suede.


----------



## ayla

^ This is so cute and unique !


----------



## sammieee

Thank you *SweetPurple* and *ayla*!!  I had originally convinced myself that the Marine Part-Time would be the *only* BBag I buy, but that idea flew out the window once I took her out of the dustbag!  My goal for 2009 is to limit myself to a black City and maybe an envelope clutch.


----------



## ayla

sammieee said:


> Thank you *SweetPurple* and *ayla*!!  I had originally convinced myself that the Marine Part-Time would be the *only* BBag I buy, but that idea flew out the window once I took her out of the dustbag!  My goal for 2009 is to limit myself to a black City and maybe an envelope clutch.



You and I have the exact same Bal wishlists.. 

Let's race to see who gets them first !


----------



## Pursefreak25

rbeccatexas- i love the Lucky bag


----------



## sammieee

ayla said:


> You and I have the exact same Bal wishlists..
> 
> Let's race to see who gets them first !



Nice!  Well, if you are planning on having the funds before April 2009, then you will definitely win    The boyfriend has limited me to one Bal accessory and one LV accessory until my birthday because we are trying to very slowly save for a house.  Hopefully one of us gets something off our wishlists soon!


----------



## FlyDiva

Luv the new MJ bag!


----------



## accio sacculus

My very first B-bag - and likely not the last! 

*Balenciaga RH City 08 Marine*:






The Marine colour is just so rich and the I just love the smooshiness and veinyness of the lambskin!


----------



## deelaa

Here are my other little treasures:
Gucci Wave



Chloe paddington




YSL Yris


----------



## m-s-m-d

I recently came back from Italy and just had to get something "Italian" so I got my very first Prada ---she's foxxy!


----------



## roxies_mom

m-s-m-d said:


> I recently came back from Italy and just had to get something "Italian" so I got my very first Prada ---she's foxxy!


 
oh my, she's a beauty!!


----------



## preetimarity

I don't usually use Louis Vuitton bags becuase they cost me too much!


----------



## preetimarity

Good selection. Prada bag will be my other choice.




m-s-m-d said:


> I recently came back from Italy and just had to get something "Italian" so I got my very first Prada ---she's foxxy!


----------



## vylula

I like this thread since I don't have a Louis yet! *sniff*

This is a Jessica Simpson bag. I LOVE her bags. Forgive the color in my photos. The bag is a deep orange. My phone, makeupbag and dayplanner are all pink even though you can barely tell.

Lisa


----------



## roxies_mom

vylula said:


> I like this thread since I don't have a Louis yet! *sniff*
> 
> This is a Jessica Simpson bag. I LOVE her bags. Forgive the color in my photos. The bag is a deep orange. My phone, makeupbag and dayplanner are all pink even though you can barely tell.
> 
> Lisa


 
Aw.....don't , you'll get your LV in due time...... good things come to those who wait! Anyway, that is a cute bag......but oh my....can I just tell you, your puppy is simply adorable!


----------



## vylula

Thank you Linda!  That is LuLu and she can almost fit in that bag!


----------



## roxies_mom

vylula said:


> Thank you Linda! That is LuLu and she can almost fit in that bag!


 
Oh little LuLu.......what a great name!  I bet she's a handful!  When they're that cute, you can't help but spoil them...believe me, I know!


----------



## RoyalPain

I have a small collection of Coach and Dooney bags. My Coach bags are in the rotation more than the Dooneys. I carry a Dooney every once in a while to show my husband I appreciate them, since he is the one who bought them for me! I am very passionate about Tiffany & Co.! Check out my cute little jewelry box! I hope someday to buy the canvas and leather tote they have out now.


----------



## dianafrances

if im not carrying a louis, its gonna be dolce and gabbana, chanel, gucci, or prada  enjoy


----------



## baglover1973

Yet another Marc Jacobs bag, this time a small beige cecilia bag!


----------



## vylula

baglover1973 said:


> Yet another Marc Jacobs bag, this time a small beige cecilia bag!


 

I love this bag!!


----------



## FlyDiva

Hello!  I have a few pics of me with my other bags.  Until I post some more LV bags, I still want to share these with my tPF family!!

Here is me and my dad a couple years ago and my DIOR Gaucho (that i rarely ever wear for some reason)!


----------



## FlyDiva

Me out clubbin' with my Fendi Spy Satchel


----------



## FlyDiva

My fave bag of 2007 - Gucci Britt Boston bag in Silver!


----------



## FlyDiva

Me with my Prada Fairies bag  chillin with my girls on vacay....


----------



## FlyDiva

Ok, last but definitely not least...my cream Guccisima Indy bag


----------



## FlyDiva

m-s-m-d said:


> I recently came back from Italy and just had to get something "Italian" so I got my very first Prada ---she's foxxy!


 
Foxxy she is!  Nice choice!


----------



## FlyDiva

dianafrances said:


> if im not carrying a louis, its gonna be dolce and gabbana, chanel, gucci, or prada  enjoy


 
Girl you havesome cute bags! I especially love your Chanel Medallion!


----------



## FlyDiva

deelaa said:


> Here are my other little treasures:
> Gucci Wave
> View attachment 572996
> 
> 
> Chloe paddington
> View attachment 572997
> View attachment 572998
> 
> 
> YSL Yris
> View attachment 572999
> View attachment 573000


 
OMG i LOVVVE that YSL!


----------



## NateLouis

I think this bag from Prada is beyond HOT! Its so creative and fun! Workin it! 



FlyDiva said:


> Me with my Prada Fairies bag  chillin with my girls on vacay....


----------



## fabulous

Damn FlyDiva you are always vacationing somewhere when do you work so you can pay for these bags ....I love seeing your pictures they look so fun ...keep them coming *FLY...DEM A PURE HOTNESS!!!!!*


----------



## FlyDiva

Thanks guys!  

*Fabulous* - LOL @ your comment... Girl I wish I could just chill and vacation all the time!! I am at work right now!!!   Not to mention I have a dear BF who s me!! 

*Nate - *Hey boo! Suprisingly that bag has been great for everyday.  When I got it i thought it was only going to be a special occassion purse.  I love it so much!


----------



## roxies_mom

FlyDiva said:


> Me with my Prada Fairies bag  chillin with my girls on vacay....


 
oh, your fairies bag is tdf!


----------



## bannYlein

Wooow, a fairy bag! 
Great colours!


----------



## deelaa

FlyDiva said:


> OMG i LOVVVE that YSL!


 
Thanks FlyDiva......but nothing compares to those HOT bags your show casing......get it girl!!!!!!!, absolutely love your bag collection


----------



## sarah2808

FlyFiva:  Not only are your bags hot, but you look amazing with them.  Great pics, and I love that fairy bag.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

For me it'll be Mulberry!!!!  This is my current Mulberry Family.  I just love the styles and the gorgeous leather.


----------



## FlyDiva

Ali-bagpuss said:


> For me it'll be Mulberry!!!! This is my current Mulberry Family. I just love the styles and the gorgeous leather.


 

Don't you just LOVE the Roxanne!!!  It is a bit heavy but it is so luxurious!  I love the colors of your Mulberry collection!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

FlyDiva said:


> Don't you just LOVE the Roxanne!!!  It is a bit heavy but it is so luxurious!  I love the colors of your Mulberry collection!!



Oh thanks!  I LOVE my Roxanne's but yeah they can be heavy because the leather is soooooo thick!

I'm thinking I need a bit of colour though - all my bags are either LV Classic Monogram (which is obviously brown) or my Oak and Chocolate Mulberry - the odd Black one too, but nothing bright.


----------



## FlyDiva

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Oh thanks! I LOVE my Roxanne's but yeah they can be heavy because the leather is soooooo thick!
> 
> I'm thinking I need a bit of colour though - all my bags are either LV Classic Monogram (which is obviously brown) or my Oak and Chocolate Mulberry - the odd Black one too, but nothing bright.


 
Yes girl.. put some color in your mix! It won't hurt. You still have an amazing collection..

*Thank you all for your compliments!! You guys are too sweet!*​


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

FlyDiva said:


> Yes girl.. put some color in your mix! It won't hurt. You still have an amazing collection..
> 
> *Thank you all for your compliments!! You guys are too sweet!*​



Maybe I need a bit of LV Vernis or Epi - I'm quite liking the Sunset Boulevard in Pomme D'Amour and the Epi Pochette in Cassis!


----------



## fettfleck

MJ only. 

My icy black Venetia and with her other icy sisters.


----------



## baglover1973

^oooh  Fettfleck! Gorgy!  Gorgy! Gorgy!!


----------



## mikatee

*FlyDiva:* You have great taste!


----------



## FlyDiva

mikatee said:


> *FlyDiva:* You have great taste!


 
thanks *Mikatee*! You are such a sweetie

Love the MJs *fettfleck*!


----------



## FlyDiva

Partying in LA... me with the Gucci Indy and my girl with the Perforated Speedy in Orange!


----------



## fabulous

WICKED!!! girl you are just too FLY for me....Love it 


FlyDiva said:


> Partying in LA... me with the Gucci Indy and my girl with the Perforated Speedy in Orange!


----------



## NateLouis

Im just sayin...Shut it Down! Shut it Down! Why is that bag so stinkin hot! And your hair! Im done LoL



FlyDiva said:


> Partying in LA... me with the Gucci Indy and my girl with the Perforated Speedy in Orange!


----------



## FlyDiva

*Thanks Nate and Fabulous!! You guys already know i love you to pieces!!!*

So I really have been wearing Gucci lately... I feel like I am cheating.. Here is me and my hunny and my Gucci Crystal Hysteria Clutch! 

BF s this bag!


----------



## NateLouis

Dont be sad gurl! Be proud to work them Guccis! Im totally diggin that Hysteria Clutch!! Im actually swtichin over to my Gucci tote tonight cause im feelin the Gucci love ....(Lovin the Ed Hardy representin too!)


----------



## FlyDiva

NateLouis said:


> Dont be sad gurl! Be proud to work them Guccis! Im totally diggin that Hysteria Clutch!! Im actually swtichin over to my Gucci tote tonight cause im feelin the Gucci love ....(Lovin the Ed Hardy representin too!)


 

Get it *Nate*! You know you are FLY no matter what you are rocking!


----------



## baglady2006

FlyDiva-Wowza that's one gorgeous Gucci bag.. love that clutch too!!!


----------



## robinlovespurse

Fly Diva, you look fly in anything so keep the pics coming girl!


----------



## FlyDiva

*Thanks Guys! You are the best!*​


----------



## lvslave

Love everybody's bags!Here are some of my favourites:
1. Karen Ly 2.Karen Ly 3.Burberry and a matching key holder 4.Python bag from a Spanish designer


----------



## aillae

Beautiful bags, lvslave! My favorite has to be the Karen Ly. So unique and the colors are beautiful. I also love the logo design in the center, it's gorgeous. 3

Currently using this right now. It's by Liz Claiborne and I got it for under $20 at Gottschalks. It fits a ton for its tiny size and it's probably my favorite cheap purse.  I don't use her a lot, but only when I'm in the mood and want to feel a bit girly.  She won't fit over the shoulder, but is very comfortable to carry on the elbow. I LOVE_ LOVE_ HER.

And yes, the silver flower you see on the handle is indeed my hairclip. lol.


----------



## fabulous

SERIOUSLY How did I miss this one ...totally loving the outfit, the hair and ofcourse the bag ....I so missed out on this clutch...darn ...You guys look awesome togetherI know he plays football or something


FlyDiva said:


> *Thanks Nate and Fabulous!! You guys already know i love you to pieces!!!*
> 
> So I really have been wearing Gucci lately... I feel like I am cheating.. Here is me and my hunny and my Gucci Crystal Hysteria Clutch!
> 
> BF s this bag!


----------



## NateLouis

Inspired by my friend FlyDiva...I said let me whip out the Gucci for work today LoL! 
Its the GG Plus Large Tote in beige.


----------



## fabulous

Hey Nate...loving the picture and the bag...very dapper indeed...she inspired me too, check out the action thread 


NateLouis said:


> Inspired by my friend FlyDiva...I said let me whip out the Gucci for work today LoL!
> Its the GG Plus Large Tote in beige.


----------



## NateLouis

^^^ Thank you Thank you!!! Im running over there now to seeee!


----------



## FlyDiva

fabulous said:


> SERIOUSLY How did I miss this one ...totally loving the outfit, the hair and ofcourse the bag ....I so missed out on this clutch...darn ...You guys look awesome togetherI know he plays football or something


 
Thanks boo!!  Thank you so much for the compliments!  

Those pics I posted of me and BFF on the LV In Action thread were taken at one of his games!


----------



## FlyDiva

NateLouis said:


> Inspired by my friend FlyDiva...I said let me whip out the Gucci for work today LoL!
> Its the GG Plus Large Tote in beige.


 
Get it Nate!!! You look so cute!  

Nothing beats a million dollar smile and a hot Gucci bag!  

I am glad to be an inspiration because you guys CONSTANTLY inspire me to try new things! I don't know what it is in the air but Gucci has been on my arm a lot lately  Maybe it's my BF's influence because I was hanging out in his neck of the woods for a while and he s GUCCI!


----------



## NateLouis

^^^ Thank you chica!!! Keep shuttin it down and well keep commenting! Love seeing everyone work there bags!!!


----------



## flaweddesignn

FlyDiva I'm loving your hair!


----------



## FlyDiva

flaweddesignn said:


> FlyDiva I'm loving your hair!


 
Thanks!


----------



## baglover1973

One more MJ cecilia...this time in papaya!


----------



## NateLouis

^^^ Wow, that is HOT baglover1973! I love that color!


----------



## paije

NateLouis said:


> Inspired by my friend FlyDiva...I said let me whip out the Gucci for work today LoL!
> Its the GG Plus Large Tote in beige.


 

You look cute in this shot! Love the bag.


----------



## paije

baglover1973 said:


> One more MJ cecilia...this time in papaya!


 


OMG I LOVE that bag!!!! The color is beautiful, I wonder if it's available here ???


----------



## sammieee

I have been cheating on LV with Balenciaga a lot lately ... this week's arrival has now put me on a ban until next year!

Balenciaga Electric Blue SGH Work!











This color is a great pop color for the winter and really brightens up any outfit with neutral colors


----------



## Pursefreak25

very pretty bag Sammieee


----------



## FlyDiva

sammieee said:


> I have been cheating on LV with Balenciaga a lot lately ... this week's arrival has now put me on a ban until next year!
> 
> Balenciaga Electric Blue SGH Work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This color is a great pop color for the winter and really brightens up any outfit with neutral colors


 
Now THAT is gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## FlyDiva

Well, I have been doing a lot of LV cheating lately as you will see in the pics I am getting ready to post... 

First up - Spa day w/ my Gucci tote!


----------



## FlyDiva

Next up, Guccisima Clutch - that holds NOTHING but lipstick and a phone!  Oh well, its still a cutie pie!


----------



## FlyDiva

My one and only Bbag - 05 City!


----------



## FlyDiva

My only Chanel bag! 




I am working on getting another one...but LV is always taking the top spot when its time to buy!


----------



## FlyDiva

Gucci and a Patron margarita.... 2 of my favorite things!


----------



## vanbruntsa

FlyDiva said:


> My only Chanel bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on getting another one...but LV is always taking the top spot when its time to buy!


 

^^^^
Where did you get your jacket? What brand is it? I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## FlyDiva

vanbruntsa said:


> ^^^^
> Where did you get your jacket? What brand is it? I LOVE IT!!!!


 
Thanks! It's from Old Navy.  They had a bunch of colors...i got it last year.


----------



## sammieee

FlyDiva said:


> My one and only Bbag - 05 City!



*FlyDiva*, you are absolutely rockin your haircut    Love every bag you've posted in this thread, especially your Gucci clutches


----------



## FlyDiva

sammieee said:


> *FlyDiva*, you are absolutely rockin your haircut  Love every bag you've posted in this thread, especially your Gucci clutches


 
Thanks*  Sammieee! *Your Bbag has me  like crazy! I want one now!


----------



## fabulous

I love it Miss gucci ...hope you enjoyed your spa day


FlyDiva said:


> Well, I have been doing a lot of LV cheating lately as you will see in the pics I am getting ready to post...
> 
> First up - Spa day w/ my Gucci tote!


----------



## fabulous

AHHHHH!!!! I WANT THAT CLUTCH ....seriously!!!!!!! This is a beautiful picture...you and the girls are killin it


FlyDiva said:


> Next up, Guccisima Clutch - that holds NOTHING but lipstick and a phone!  Oh well, its still a cutie pie!


----------



## fabulous

Killin it!!!!!!!!!


flydiva said:


> my one and only bbag - 05 city!


----------



## fabulous

Loving the CHANEL....and Miss BERKLEY...RIDICULOUS!!!!!


FlyDiva said:


> My only Chanel bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on getting another one...but LV is always taking the top spot when its time to buy!


----------



## fabulous

Drink up Girl...You are a HIT yOU SURE KNOW HOW TO HAVE FUN


FlyDiva said:


> Gucci and a Patron margarita.... 2 of my favorite things!


----------



## NateLouis

Im done, Shut it Down! Good Night! The bag is hot but what gets me more is them python shoes! 


FlyDiva said:


> My one and only Bbag - 05 City!


----------



## FlyDiva

Ha! I love you guys!! Thank you soooo much!  *Fabulous*, you are MY GIRL!!  *Nate*, noticed the shoes!! Boy, you don't miss NOTHING!!  I am dying for some more of your pics NATE!


----------



## NateLouis

^^^ I sure dont miss a thannng! lol....Im going to bust out my grey YSL Downtown for church this weekend and Ill snap snap after service! Girl Ive been workin on my fitness so I think im going to rock a new grey blazer!


----------



## ghall

so after alot of buying and selling and buying and selling. this is my collection.. All of this was purchased from the end of October until today...and after christmas i will have my Damier Neverfull GM and hopefully a black leather Gucci (hopefully guccissima) from the sale.
All of my goodies...





All LV and Gucci bags and accessories. Sunglasses are: Dior, Dolce & Gabbana, Marc Jacobs, and Gucci.

All of my Guccis..





detail of my sunnies..




my glasses




where my loves sleep





the ornament adds to my GG plus tote.


----------



## NateLouis

^^^ Love it all Ghall!!!! Such great bags!


----------



## emojosh

NateLouis said:


> ...Im going to bust out my grey YSL Downtown for church this weekend...



 I'm so glad I'm not the only guy who carries bags to church! I Lvoe it! We should hang out!


----------



## emojosh

ghall said:


> the ornament adds to my GG plus tote.



 Love your Gucci Tote and ornament!


----------



## NateLouis

emojosh said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only guy who carries bags to church! I Lvoe it! We should hang out!



Oh most def!!! We gotta keep it fresh and poppin man!!


----------



## SweetPurple

sammieee said:


> I have been cheating on LV with Balenciaga a lot lately ... this week's arrival has now put me on a ban until next year!
> 
> Balenciaga Electric Blue SGH Work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This color is a great pop color for the winter and really brightens up any outfit with neutral colors


 
Very classy  Love EB and the SGH goes real well with it!


----------



## FlyDiva

My first Gucci


----------



## fabulous

Get it Fly...loving the boots and Miss GUCCI is so classy...I know you guys had a great time last night


FlyDiva said:


> My first Gucci


----------



## NateLouis

Boy do I love me some Gucci! Lookin Fly as ever! Work It!


FlyDiva said:


> My first Gucci


----------



## too_cute

FlyDiva said:


> My first Gucci


fab!


----------



## FlyDiva

Thanks guys!  You all are the best!


----------



## LuLuLV

FlyDiva said:


> My first Gucci



Whew, and what a beautiful first Gucci to have.  You have impecable taste mama!!  Shut it down!!


----------



## vanbruntsa

ok...well i decided to be brave enough to post here...enjoy 

in the first pic: all of my designer bags (lv mono speedy 25 and damier ebene neverfull mm, gucci wave hobo, gucci continental leather wallet, and gucci medium black leather horsebit hobo, and my fendi zucchino pouchette)

in the second pic: some of my non-designer bags (botkier for target python medium chain hobo, hobo international clutches belinda, miramar, rene)

last pic: everything together


----------



## too_cute

great collections vanbruntsa and ghall.


----------



## Orodruin

I...haven't stepped into LV for a few months and cheated with YSL's Totem :shame:


----------



## Pursefreak25

flydiva- love your Gucci
Orodruin- i love the YSL beautiful


----------



## bebelastrange

...love the classics...


----------



## ayla

Orodruin said:


> I...haven't stepped into LV for a few months and cheated with YSL's Totem :shame:



OMG !!! I've never seen this YSL bag before, it's absolutely stunning ! 

You always choose the most unique pieces !


----------



## Orodruin

Thank you Pursefreak25 and Ayla!
i love that it has a certain art deco look, strangely vase-like and perfectly at home on a podium hehe.


----------



## Orodruin

*double post*


----------



## m-s-m-d

Flydiva, I dig your style! you're rockin' it girl!


----------



## howardu09

you all look amazing...love my LV fam


----------



## robinlovespurse

FlyDiva, you are looking extra hot in all of your pics. I love the Chanel, Balenciaga, and Gucci! Work it girl!!!


----------



## robinlovespurse

You too are so cute!!! What a hot couple. I love the clutch too!



FlyDiva said:


> *Thanks Nate and Fabulous!! You guys already know i love you to pieces!!!*
> 
> So I really have been wearing Gucci lately... I feel like I am cheating.. Here is me and my hunny and my Gucci Crystal Hysteria Clutch!
> 
> BF s this bag!


----------



## Pursefreak25

Flydiva- i love that Gucci clutch too. You two look sooo cute together.


----------



## susanpom

Hope this is the place to post this question:
I am an LV lover BUT want to buy something else in black. I like hobo bags and unstructured bags and can not afford a Chanel Coco Cabas or would get that.  I have never bought anything other than LV and Chanel (and junk) so I am not familiar with other brands.  Has to be real leather and has to be a shoulder bag.  Please you ladies that know bags give me some suggestions!  Unstructured, slouchy, studs and hardware... all good...prissy, structured, hand held... no good.  Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## John 5

^^^^ You might get more responses if you post a thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/


----------



## howardu09

susanpom said:


> Hope this is the place to post this question:
> I am an LV lover BUT want to buy something else in black. I like hobo bags and unstructured bags and can not afford a Chanel Coco Cabas or would get that.  I have never bought anything other than LV and Chanel (and junk) so I am not familiar with other brands.  Has to be real leather and has to be a shoulder bag.  Please you ladies that know bags give me some suggestions!  Unstructured, slouchy, studs and hardware... all good...prissy, structured, hand held... no good.  Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.




"Unstructured, slouchy, studs and hardware"- Sounds EXACTLY like Gucci's fall collection. Most of them are on sale now on gucci.com for 40% off.


----------



## sammieee

susanpom said:


> Hope this is the place to post this question:
> I am an LV lover BUT want to buy something else in black. I like hobo bags and unstructured bags and can not afford a Chanel Coco Cabas or would get that.  I have never bought anything other than LV and Chanel (and junk) so I am not familiar with other brands.  Has to be real leather and has to be a shoulder bag.  Please you ladies that know bags give me some suggestions!  Unstructured, slouchy, studs and hardware... all good...prissy, structured, hand held... no good.  Any thoughts are greatly appreciated.


You should take a look at the Balenciaga forum, go to the Clubhouse subforum and look at pics of the Day bag, you can get it in regular hardware or giant hardware ... real leather ... the more you use them, the more slouchy they get!


----------



## pebbles8482

Me on my way out for Sushi! With  my Gucci Abbey Tote (large)


----------



## howardu09

^^love your photos and your bags.


----------



## fabulous

*tPF top model strikes again....*the boots *SICK! *the outfit *RIDICULOUS! *the bag *HOT!  *the picture *PRICELESS!!!!!!!!!!! **PEBBLES *you have officially *SHUT IT DOWN!!!!!!!!*  but Sushi?


pebbles8482 said:


> Me on my way out for Sushi! With my Gucci Abbey Tote (large)


----------



## pebbles8482

I guess I missed this, but you look great Nate! Nice bag!
:okay:



paije said:


> You look cute in this shot! Love the bag.


----------



## NateLouis

Oh PEBBLES!! Girl you know how to SHUT IT! I dont know what I like more, the bag, THOSE insane boots, or the fact you get down with Sushi!  Love it!



pebbles8482 said:


> Me on my way out for Sushi! With my Gucci Abbey Tote (large)


----------



## pebbles8482

Why thank you Howardu. 
Fabulous I really appreciate you're compliments. It means a lot coming from the original "shut it down" diva!
Nate you're so sweet  Oh and I love sushi as well as hibachi! Yum


----------



## ghall

pebbles8482 said:


> Me on my way out for Sushi! With  my Gucci Abbey Tote (large)


love your pics, your clothes, your bags, and your style! you are rockin' EVERYTHING!


----------



## John 5

Pebbles, cute look!


----------



## puccaandgarufan

Pebbles - Love those boots! You always have the best modeling photos! Keep them coming!


----------



## T.J.

pebbles -  love the boots!


----------



## FlyDiva

pebbles8482 said:


> Me on my way out for Sushi! With my Gucci Abbey Tote (large)


 
LOVE IT!


----------



## FlyDiva

Thank you guys for the LVOE!  I love my tPF Family!


----------



## fabulous

At my Uncle's house for Thanksgiving dinner with my GUCCI HYSTERIA clutch


----------



## fabulous




----------



## pebbles8482

*OK Fab you are looking quite indeed fabulous! I love that clutch on you and not to mention the whole outfit! I love how roomy the hysteria clutch actually is...now that's a clutch! Always love your shots...keep them coming!*



fabulous said:


>


----------



## NateLouis

HOTNESS!!!! Dear Fab......*SHUT IT DOWN*!!!!The clutch is insane but those heels are killer! Hope you had a blessed Thanksgiving friend!


fabulous said:


>


----------



## FlyDiva

fabulous said:


> At my Uncle's house for Thanksgiving dinner with my GUCCI HYSTERIA clutch


 
OMG!!! Get it Fabulous!! Girl you look HOTT as usual.  The clutch is bangin!!


----------



## too_cute

pebbles8482 said:


> Me on my way out for Sushi! With my Gucci Abbey Tote (large)


wow, you have great taste in bags and clothes.


----------



## rowie1985

I'll have to put photos up but the other bags I carry are:

- Gucci small abbey bag in light canvas with tan leather trim
- Gucci small silver canvas bag with silver leather trim (it's called a cosmetic bag but is perfect as an evening bag!)
- Mulberry chocolate brown East West Bayswater bag
- Marc by Marc Jacobs grey totally turnlock quinn bag
- Salvatore Ferragamo white leather clutch with silver Ferragamo symbols on it
- Coach canvas with gold leather wristlet
- Botkier medium bianca bag in pearlised cognac
- Chloe Kerala shoulder bag in black
- Botkier Metallic Gemma Satchel (on its way from Shopbop)
- Andarei Fede bag in bronze (on its way from Revolve)

My LV's are:
- monogram croissant pm
- monogram speedy 25
- black epi madeline pm
- pearl vernis rosewood
- damier azur pochette

Am hoping for my birthday a black epi pochette and botkier lita hobo will be added to the collection!!!


----------



## LVholic

I love all of the Gucci's especially FlyDiva and fabulous' Hysteria clutch. I want one too! pebbles -love all of your modeling pics!  bebelastrange -your Princy is adorable!

I've mostly carried LV for more than 10 years now but lately I've been interested in Chanel and Bal too! 

Here are my non-LVoe
09 Bal black City
08 Bal white First
Chanel black Jumbo Caviar Flap


----------



## fabulous

Thanks my dear *Pebbles *you are always so sweet, my dearest* Nate* always making me laugh, and my Cali Diva* Flydiva *always holding it down .......you guys are the best ...I appreciate the compliments
Hi LVholic you should definetly get the Hyteria clutch you will love it....


----------



## too_cute

nice LVholic


----------



## FlyDiva

LVholic said:


> I love all of the Gucci's especially FlyDiva and fabulous' Hysteria clutch. I want one too! pebbles -love all of your modeling pics! bebelastrange -your Princy is adorable!
> 
> I've mostly carried LV for more than 10 years now but lately I've been interested in Chanel and Bal too!
> 
> Here are my non-LVoe
> 09 Bal black City
> 08 Bal white First
> Chanel black Jumbo Caviar Flap


 
thanks for the lvoe *LVholic*!  I am loving this bag on you!  I want one so badly...


----------



## FlyDiva

fabulous said:


> Thanks my dear *Pebbles *you are always so sweet, my dearest* Nate* always making me laugh, and my Cali Diva* Flydiva *always holding it down .......you guys are the best ...I appreciate the compliments
> Hi LVholic you should definetly get the Hyteria clutch you will love it....


 
Yes *LVholic*! I second *Fab* on this one.  The Hysteria clutch is so roomy and stylish! It's awesome!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

LVholic said:


> I've mostly carried LV for more than 10 years now but lately I've been interested in Chanel and Bal too!
> 
> Here are my non-LVoe
> 
> Chanel black Jumbo Caviar Flap



I LOVE this Chanel Bag and it looks totally FAB on you (have to say I love your top too - can I ask why it is from?)


----------



## NateLouis

This is HOT Lvholic!!!


----------



## FlgirlFM

I "slum it" with Coach, lol (j/k for the Coach lovers out there). I love my Coach bags when I am not carrying LV. 

I also have a cute little Gucci that was a gift. Not sure how I feel about it yet, but I carry it now and again. Heck, I don't even know the style name!!!


















I have 3 Coach, 4 LV, one Lockheart (drunk in Vegas purchase), and this is my pop of pink...


----------



## LVholic

fabulous/FlyDiva -I currently do not own a Gucci but looks like this may be changing very soon thanks to my fellow enablers!  

too_cute -Thank you so much!

FlyDiva -You've got to add the Bal FIRST to your gorgeous bag collection! Your CITY is lonely by herself! I am so hooked on Bal! It's understated and edgy at the same time and the leather is just TDF!

Ali-bagpuss -Thank you! My top is a Juicy Couture wool/cashmere baby doll sweater purchased from NM several months ago.

NateLouis -I've been wanting this black CITY ever since I saw Nicole Richie carrying it in early 2000. Don't know why I waited so long to get one!! BTW.. you are quite the decorator! The pics of your room are amazing!


----------



## FlyDiva

Me today with my "Gucci Boston bag w/ Ornament". One of my absolute favorites!


----------



## roxies_mom

FlyDiva said:


> Me today with my "Gucci Boston bag w/ Ornament". One of my absolute favorites!


 
Flydiva, I look forward to your pics........you've got a rockin' collection and you are always impeccably dressed!  Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## baglover1973

My gorgy beyond words MJ large grey cecilia!!


----------



## baglover1973

OH and can't forget the black MJ ceclia and all of it's sisters!!!


----------



## fabulous

OK seriously *Fly* you look amazing...like you're so ready for the HERMES......*seriously!!!!!!!*


FlyDiva said:


> Me today with my "Gucci Boston bag w/ Ornament". One of my absolute favorites!


----------



## fabulous

^^^^^^^^Oh yeah....love the bag too^^^^^^


----------



## NateLouis

Baglover1973 these are HOT!!!!!! Love your MJ collection!!!


----------



## NateLouis

You need to quit!!!! Sometimes I can't take the fierceness!!! (ok, not really, bring it on! lol) The hair is off the chain! And gotta love some Gucci!





FlyDiva said:


> Me today with my "Gucci Boston bag w/ Ornament". One of my absolute favorites!


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

I just got this GUCCI bag yesterday:


----------



## LouisVDon

Me with my Gucci belt


----------



## LouisVDon

Me with my gucci belt and gucci sneakers, my friend in the black jacket has gucci sneakers as well


----------



## LouisVDon

Out with my Gucci tie!!


----------



## baglover1973

thanks for the sweet comments nate...and everyone else on this page, you all look FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## FlyDiva

roxies_mom said:


> Flydiva, I look forward to your pics........you've got a rockin' collection and you are always impeccably dressed! Thanks for sharing.....


 
Why thank you!  What a nice compliment!!


----------



## FlyDiva

baglover1973 said:


> OH and can't forget the black MJ ceclia and all of it's sisters!!!


 
THIS is an amazing bag! Congrats!


----------



## FlyDiva

*NATE* and *FAB* thanks so much for the love!!  You guys ALWAYS hold me down no matter what... i appreciate the nice comments!   Oh and Nate, trust me I am gonna keep it coming with the fierceness!! LOL


----------



## marrun_adriana

here's my Valentino, Lancel, YSL and Armani


----------



## baglover1973

FlyDiva said:


> THIS is an amazing bag! Congrats!




Thanks so much Fly Diva, coming from you I take that as a great compliment! You have the best style and the most gorgeous bags!!!


----------



## FlyDiva

marrun_adriana said:


> here's my Valentino, Lancel, YSL and Armani


 
Hey girl, love your YSL!


----------



## FlyDiva

baglover1973 said:


> Thanks so much Fly Diva, coming from you I take that as a great compliment! You have the best style and the most gorgeous bags!!!


 
Wow, thanks!


----------



## marrun_adriana

FlyDiva said:


> Hey girl, love your YSL!



thanksssss


----------



## ayla

baglover1973 said:


> OH and can't forget the black MJ ceclia and all of it's sisters!!!



You have an amazing collection of MJs !


----------



## NateLouis

Love your YSL Marrun!!!


----------



## marrun_adriana

NateLouis said:


> Love your YSL Marrun!!!



thank uu NateLouis


----------



## Boricua

FlyDiva said:


> Me today with my "Gucci Boston bag w/ Ornament". One of my absolute favorites!


 
FlyDiva....you look amazing!!!!!


----------



## baglover1973

ayla said:


> You have an amazing collection of MJs !



thanks so much ayla!


----------



## kenzo89

My latest, Gucci GG Crystal Hysteria Tote.


----------



## OnMyMiNd04

^^^ Wow, you're rocking that Gucci bag Kenzo!


----------



## NateLouis

Rock it out Kenny!!! Thats a hot bag!


----------



## conniec.4

its funny, where i live, i can have on a lv or balenicaga or prada and no one notices, but i put on my coach, and i get all these compliments...i dont know if the people around here just dont know any other desginers or what,, strange...


----------



## baglover1973

kenzo89 said:


> My latest, Gucci GG Crystal Hysteria Tote.



I LOVE IT!  YOu rock that bag!!!  congrats!


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

gucci pelham shoulder bag


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

forgot the name of this one idk if they still make it...i need a new gucci asap :shame:


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

again this time with "hollywood" heels


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

gucci large princy hobo (in the restroom at work


----------



## NateLouis

^^^ Love em FaithHope&Lvoe!!!

Today, Carolina Herrera in Tattoo Leather


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Thanks NateLouis!!!


----------



## roxies_mom

NateLouis said:


> ^^^ Love em FaithHope&Lvoe!!!
> 
> Today, Carolina Herrera in Tattoo Leather


 
That's hot!


----------



## marrun_adriana

NateLouis said:


> ^^^ Love em FaithHope&Lvoe!!!
> 
> Today, Carolina Herrera in Tattoo Leather


amazing bag!!!!!!! do u mind telling me how much it cost u??


----------



## NateLouis

^^^ Thank you Marrun! I paid 420 euro for it in Spain and here in the states it retails for about $640 I believe. It comes in sooooo many color leathers!! Im eyeing a deep forest green color next ; )

Thank you very much Roxies mom!!


----------



## too_cute

LouisVDon said:


> Out with my Gucci tie!!


 love your girl's dress (or 2 piece, can't tell).


----------



## FlyDiva

NateLouis said:


> ^^^ Love em FaithHope&Lvoe!!!
> 
> Today, Carolina Herrera in Tattoo Leather


 
Absolutely fabulous dah-ling!!!


----------



## FlyDiva

*Kenzo* - I lvoe this on you!


----------



## FlyDiva

FaithHope&LVoe said:


> again this time with "hollywood" heels


 
Nice!    Love the pics!


----------



## SweetPurple

kenzo89 said:


> My latest, Gucci GG Crystal Hysteria Tote.


 
Hot bag Kenny  ~ classy and stylish as always!


----------



## kenzo89

Thank you *OnMyMind04, NateLouis, baglover1973, FlyDiva and Sweet Purple*! .


----------



## FlyDiva

FlyDiva said:


> Nice!  Love the pics!


 
*Faith*, how I quoted the pic of your feet... I DONT KNOW!! ush: LOL.  This the pic I loved!  Lvoe that bag girl!!  But i do love those heels you are rocking!


----------



## fabulous

NateLouis said:


> ^^^ Love em FaithHope&Lvoe!!!
> 
> Today, Carolina Herrera in Tattoo Leather


Ok Mr GQ Smooth ....I've always loved this bag...and you look absolutely amazing...Shut It Nate


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Thanks FLY DIVA!!!


----------



## NateLouis

fabulous said:


> Ok Mr GQ Smooth ....I've always loved this bag...and you look absolutely amazing...Shut It Nate


 
Thank you So mUch Ms Fab!!! You know Im just trying to keep up with all you fab ladies doing my part over here! 

Heeey FLY!!!! Thanks so much my LA homegirl!


----------



## pebbles8482

Nate you look sooo good! I love this pic of you! So Stylish Loves It!



NateLouis said:


> ^^^ Love em FaithHope&Lvoe!!!
> 
> Today, Carolina Herrera in Tattoo Leather


----------



## pebbles8482

Work it out Fly! cant wait to see when you post pics of you and your Hermes in here! You look great as usual 



FlyDiva said:


> Me today with my "Gucci Boston bag w/ Ornament". One of my absolute favorites!


----------



## pebbles8482

Love your bags! I've been wanting a Balenciaga bag! And of course your Chanel is so chic!



LVholic said:


> I love all of the Gucci's especially FlyDiva and fabulous' Hysteria clutch. I want one too! pebbles -love all of your modeling pics!  bebelastrange -your Princy is adorable!
> 
> I've mostly carried LV for more than 10 years now but lately I've been interested in Chanel and Bal too!
> 
> Here are my non-LVoe
> 09 Bal black City
> 08 Bal white First
> Chanel black Jumbo Caviar Flap


----------



## FlyDiva

pebbles8482 said:


> Work it out Fly! cant wait to see when you post pics of you and your Hermes in here! You look great as usual


 
Thanks girlie!  I appreciate the motivation!  I am trying to get on your level in that BLUE dress...


----------



## Pursefreak25

I love your bags FlyDiva and Nate Louis


----------



## LVholic

pebbles8482 - you def should add a Bal to your collection!  Gotta warn you tho'.. you'll become Balddicted!

FlyDiva - nice pic with your Gucci Boston bag and looove your hair!

FaithHope&LVoe - awesome Gucci collection, especially that Pelham bag!

LouisVDon & NateLouis - always so fashionable!  LouisVDon, love your lady friend's leather trimmed dress!

kenzo89 & OnMyMiNd04 - those are great everyday tote bags!  I need one too!


----------



## FlyDiva

Thank you so much *LVholic* and *Pursefreak*!!  You guys always show me so much love....  

*Pebbles* - I can so see you with your Bbag!  It would really compliment your funky style girl! Put that at the top of you list pleasssssseee!!!


----------



## NateLouis

pebbles8482 said:


> Nate you look sooo good! I love this pic of you! So Stylish Loves It!


 
Thank you Ms Pebbles and LVholic!!!!


----------



## ghall

my new guccissima clutch





and my new gucci small messenger




inside


----------



## Monaliceke

This is my Lancel Premier Flirt in purple.  Just bought it yesterday for my birthday


----------



## kenzo89

ghall said:


> my new guccissima clutch



My friend has the same clutch, so cute and functional! Wish I could find the same one! Oh and love your iPhone cover!


----------



## Love LV

Currently using and LOVING my Small Joy Boston for Unicef!! 

LOVE this little guy!!!


----------



## roxies_mom

Love LV said:


> Currently using and LOVING my Small Joy Boston for Unicef!!
> 
> LOVE this little guy!!!


 
that is so cute!  love it!


----------



## Love LV

^^ Thanks!! Wasn't sure about getting this one, but when I saw it I LOVED it!


----------



## howardu09

ghall and LoveLV- love your things. the guccissima clutch is so amazing. I wish I could have bought one for my sister.

My gucci card case just came in today and I love it:


----------



## ghall

howardu09 said:


> ghall and LoveLV- love your things. the guccissima clutch is so amazing. I wish I could have bought one for my sister.
> 
> My gucci card case just came in today and I love it:


super cute Howard! i wish i woulda bought one!


----------



## Alice1979

Bottega Veneta purple origami shopper.


----------



## howardu09

^^wow....you wear it so well...your photos make it look so much better than it looks on the website...what an amazing piece. 5 stars.


----------



## Love LV

*howardu09 - *Thanks!!  I love your card holder!! Very cool!


----------



## John 5

Alice1979 said:


> Bottega Veneta purple origami shopper.



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE this tote!!!!!  It's a true piece of art.


OT: Good to see another Texan on the forum!


----------



## baglover1973

a collective WOW for all of your gorgeous bags/shoes/wallets!!!! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## sinvancal

My non lv piece that I love...it's my precious


----------



## howardu09

^ beautiful Prada clutch


----------



## howardu09

My one and only Burberry bag


----------



## kenzo89

That clutch is absolutely stunning *sinvancal*! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## roxies_mom

howardu09 said:


> My one and only Burberry bag


 
oooohhhhhh, that is fabulous!  I love it!!


----------



## heychar

howardu09 work it out lukin hawwt


----------



## sinvancal

Thank you very much howardu09.. and I love your burberry look with the riding boots.  Very chic.  And thks kenzo89 for your kind comments


----------



## deelaa

sinvancal said:


> my non lv piece that i love...it's my precious


 
lovely!!!!!


----------



## howardu09

Thanks guys!!


----------



## fettfleck

howardu, great outfit and bag! Love those boots!


----------



## deelaa

howardu09 said:


> My one and only Burberry bag


 
Are those Burberry rain boots?.......very nice!!!!


----------



## howardu09

Thanks fettfleck and deelaa- The boots are gucci riding boots. I got them at the ridiculous Saks sale.

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/wait-theres-more-my-2-new-pairs-gucci-396959.html


----------



## LA LADY

FlyDiva said:


> Me today with my "Gucci Boston bag w/ Ornament". One of my absolute favorites!
> c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/1/l_011a4da69a8144a99bec72e03f1fd59c.jpg


Love it!!!


----------



## LA LADY

sammieee said:


> I have been cheating on LV with  a lot lately ... this week's arrival has now put me on a ban until next year!
> 
> Balenciaga Electric Blue SGH Work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This color is a great pop color for the winter and really brightens up any outfit with neutral colors


 
This color is stunning! I have been cheating to with my Apple Green Balenciaga. Next to LV, Balenciaga is my favorite bag


----------



## LA LADY

Alice1979 said:


> Bottega Veneta purple origami shopper.


Beautiful!!!


----------



## deelaa

sammieee said:


> I have been cheating on LV with Balenciaga a lot lately ... this week's arrival has now put me on a ban until next year!
> 
> Balenciaga Electric Blue SGH Work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This color is a great pop color for the winter and really brightens up any outfit with neutral colors


 
Oooooooooo!!!!!!.........your balenciaga is beautiful, looks really good on you........absolutely love the color


----------



## pepsimax

Here is some of my other bags:
Bottega veneta


----------



## pepsimax

My gucci collection:


----------



## pepsimax

Here is my PRADA collection;


----------



## pepsimax

My only CHANEL bag:


----------



## pepsimax

And finally one green DEREK LAM




My only DIOR bag:




And my only FENDI bag


----------



## howardu09

^^^beautiful....love love love the prada collection especially the jacuard logo bag.. and the red guccissima.  You must be so FLY everyday.


----------



## pepsimax

howardu09 said:


> ^^^beautiful....love love love the prada collection especially the jacuard logo bag.. and the red guccissima.  You must be so FLY everyday.


 
Thank you so much for nice comments


----------



## John 5

Pepsimax: Awesome collection! You have such a nice variety.


----------



## BagAngel

Oh wow, pepsimax you have a great collection!


----------



## shells

dont have time for pics, but i also love my chanel matte black reissue 227 and chloe paddington from several seasons ago - those are my rainy day bags!  chloe is quite heavy, though....


----------



## Sweet Pea

Pepsimax:  Gorgeous collection!!!!


----------



## ceci




----------



## bannYlein

My christmas present :shame:


----------



## vodkamartini

bannYlein said:


> My christmas present :shame:



Wow, congrats on your new bag  Such a classic ..


----------



## wigglytuff

i like the coach scarves, cheap and good looking, cant beat that.


----------



## bannYlein

Thank you for the compliment,* vodkamartini* 

I am soooo in love - and hope to keep the bag my whole life


----------



## vodkamartini

I love using my Burberry at work, together with my Sapphire phone


----------



## luciabugia

bannYlein said:


> My christmas present :shame:


 Like the lambskin classic you have there..take care of it, scratch easier than the caviar..have fun!


----------



## Dawn

everyone has such stunning collections!


----------



## heckp

I love you Burberry bag, *Howard*


----------



## shakti29

You can see my collection of Coach here: http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=752. I have sold off around 20 Coach bags...mostly vintage...but I'm going to keep my favorites...about 1/2 are vintage/classic Coach (made in places OTHER than China, where ALL Coach is made now.) I also have a Stuart Weitzman that I use occasionally.  I'm totally moving on to LV now...I'm kind of over Coach.


----------



## yeralmondjoy

Other than Louis I have my Gucci, KooBa, Coach, Burberry which i basically gave to my mom its too hard! I have a pic of the KooBa on my profile! as well as the gucci bags


----------



## ang3lina33

I love my Gucci...so here is my current collection...(missing a few accessories in the pics)

















I also have tons of coach and Isabella Fiore but have neva taken pics of em..


----------



## LVholic

bannYlein said:


> My christmas present :shame:


Gorgeous!


----------



## LVholic

Beautiful collection ang3lina33 and pepsimax!


----------



## best_luxury_4u

sr  whats mean " non " ? i just enroll this website


----------



## Elementary

"non" means anything in your collection that is NOT Louis Vuitton. 

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Deborah1986

ang3lina33  Very Nice collection


----------



## LouisVDon

memphismecca.com/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=6876&g2_serialNumber=1

Here is a couple Gucci pieces for you guys/gals.  The belt was also Gucci although you can't tell, Oh and the boots too, lol.  Enjoy


----------



## LouisVDon

photos-b.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-snc1/v1960/90/12/1363813353/n1363813353_30219897_9130.jpg

Here it is sorry


----------



## kenzo89

One of my Christmas presents . Very happy! Presenting my Mulberry Picadilly in Oak.


----------



## Dawn

kenzo, the mulberry leather looks so soft! beautiful bag!


----------



## LouisVDon

memphismecca.com/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=6876&g2_serialNumber=1


----------



## baglover1973

Just got this little cutie...marc jacobs carter stones clutch in pale yellow...


----------



## howardu09

kenzo......ahhhhhhhh....stop it.....this bag is beautiful.....I have to get a mulberry soon.. I love the discretion....I know you will wear it well


----------



## howardu09

heckp said:


> I love you Burberry bag, *Howard*




 love your tivoli... it looks great on you


----------



## howardu09

angelina your collection is just amazing....I know you wear those bags well


----------



## DesigningStyle

Well, about 4 years ago I fell in love with a non-LV!  And, finally I gave in!  I cheated on Louis with Tod! 

Please allow me to present my Tod's Girelli East West in Caramel and my Tod's Small Shopper in Expresso!  I just love these bags!  Please share my joy!


----------



## asl_bebes

Wow, so many fabulous collections!


----------



## asl_bebes

I've always thought Tod bags were gorgeous, the leather looks amazing!  I've never seen one IRL ... I definitely need to check those out the next time I visit the US!


----------



## DesigningStyle

*asl*,  Definately look at these bags.  This style specifically has captivated me!  The design is so unique and yes, the leather is luxe.


----------



## heychar

I forgot I hadn't posted here, here's my Only Gucci bag the Large Gucci Nail, I bought some white flats too, can't find pic anywhere!


----------



## kenzo89

Thank you *Dawn* and *howardu09*!


----------



## SeonaLuxury

Here are my other little babies......


----------



## howardu09

DS- Love your Tods bags. They look so classy and comfortable.

heychar-Nice gucci- I know it looks great on you

Seona- I really love your bags. You always get the best bags from each collection.


----------



## LouisVDon

memphismecca.com/gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=6876&g2_serialNumber=1


----------



## heychar

Lovin the beanie and scarf LVD


----------



## luvmy3girls

heychar said:


> Lovin the beanie and scarf LVD


 cute!!!


----------



## John 5

That beanie is HOTTT!!!!! Is it still available in boutiques?

I hardly even use my LV beanie anymore.


----------



## lovemydeals

Just thought I would post a new thread I just started in the Chanel forum....  

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/a-start-of-a-beautiful-new-relationship-411508.html


----------



## LouisVDon

Yeah man, the beanie is still available at some stores. I absolutely love mine!!



John 5 said:


> That beanie is HOTTT!!!!! Is it still available in boutiques?
> 
> I hardly even use my LV beanie anymore.


----------



## Alice1979

Prada royal calf rosette clutch.







And my new obsession, in shoes, that is 

CL Ron Ron, Doppio Nodo, and Very Prive.


----------



## mrose75

The Prada is beautiful but those heels are HOT!!! I need some now....


----------



## John 5

*Alicep*, you sure do have good taste. Lovin' those Very Prive's the most. 

*LouisVDon*: Thanks... off to search!


----------



## Farbod<3Fendi

nycbella said:


> Traci, that is  very cute bag, love the color.. here are some of my non LV bags( I have lots of them though) I'll just post some
> FENDI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel



OMG I love your FENDI collection. I also love the chanel...


----------



## SeonaLuxury

OOOOO we do shoes too, im in! im in! Ok, i dont know if im mentioning in order, but im wearing, booties by Gucci, Wedge Boots by Balenciaga, knee high boots by Gucci, and shoes by Bally, i couldnt decide between both colors shoes so my darling boyf got me both  dont worry i dont go out like this! hehe!
X


----------



## Shivadiva

Alice1979 said:


> Prada royal calf rosette clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my new obsession, in shoes, that is
> 
> CL Ron Ron, Doppio Nodo, and Very Prive.


 
Your Prada and your shoes are just amazing!


----------



## bannYlein

My new Faridah (Marc by Marc Jacobs )


----------



## mikatee

Lovin the colours! So cute! : ) ^


----------



## xoxogg

some of my fav items.


----------



## designerduds

my avatar ang sig feature my non-LVs


----------



## NateLouis

xoxogg said:


> some of my fav items.



OMG xoxogg! I have the same Carolina Herrera tote in black leather! You are the only other person I have seen with a CH! =) LOVE the color!


----------



## xoxogg

thank you *NateLouis[/B!!I love this bag
well I'm from Spain and all my things are CH haha, it is really famous here*


----------



## kenka

I just bought my 1st. LV (speedy 25 mono), but most of the times i used Coach bags i really like them/.. my standard black one is from Wilsons Leather.. I know ,, what a change!!


----------



## amymaria

I use my Kate Spade and a Hugo Boss one. I really like them both because they're outstanding quality for their price point. The Hugo Boss was $800 but I got it at their annual sales and ended up paying less than $400 for it. People always stop me to ask what it is!


----------



## Mila_Pops

Alice1979 said:


> Prada royal calf rosette clutch.
> 
> And my new obsession, in shoes, that is
> 
> CL Ron Ron, Doppio Nodo, and Very Prive.



I love those shoes!!!


----------



## marrun_adriana

With my valentino bag at The Cedars in Lebanon.


----------



## marrun_adriana

With Lancel bag.


----------



## marrun_adriana

Another one with lancel.


----------



## NoSnowHere

bannYlein said:


> My new Faridah (Marc by Marc Jacobs )



That color is so pretty, congrats!


----------



## purplewithenvy

My Balenciaga City in 07 Vert D'eau :city:


----------



## Shivadiva

My favorite Labels are LV and Chloé  My new Heloise Hobo


----------



## LV_apple

Balenciaga


----------



## dlynn

Prada/ivory


----------



## love_Fendi

Tod's


----------



## luciabugia

Celine Boogie bag...love, love, love!!


----------



## roxies_mom

luciabugia said:


> Celine Boogie bag...love, love, love!!


 
Love it....and checked out your collection too!  It's hot!  Congrats!!!


----------



## sxcruz22

LouisVDon said:


> Me with my gucci belt and gucci sneakers, my friend in the black jacket has gucci sneakers as well


Love your sneakers and your friend's jacket and the glasses .  I've always wanted a gucci bomber, lol.  Btw your girl friend's louboutin's are classic!  She's a very lucky girl to be with such a stylish man.


----------



## sxcruz22

kenzo89 said:


> My latest, Gucci GG Crystal Hysteria Tote.



Wow the bag looks very good on you.  It's such a big bag when i saw it in the stores, i was thought it might look odd on anyone.  But it looks great on you.


----------



## sxcruz22

Marc By Marc Jacobs Gray Patent Leather Messenger.  
I use this for school.  Its perfect and holds everything.  I got a great deal on this one which made it even better!  I got it for 160 including shipping from 230 original bluefly price, and 320 retail price!  Part of the discount was thanks to TPF, where i got a bluefly coupon.






2 Gucci wallets
The left one i think is from Spring 2005.  Right is just the classic i think i bought that in 07 though.





I think that's all not counting my sunglasses which are tom ford.  But i will soon have a new one its coming in the mail lol.  Another great deal i got its a Y-3.  I will post a pic of me using the MBMJ soon.


----------



## Ghost55

I have 5 lv's and 2 Marc Jacobs Bags~
MJ: Chesnut hudson 
      Plum elastic Stam


----------



## baglover1973

^love your MJ"s ghostie!!!  the huddy is TDF!!!!!


----------



## kenzo89

sxcruz22 said:


> Wow the bag looks very good on you.  It's such a big bag when i saw it in the stores, i was thought it might look odd on anyone.  But it looks great on you.



Thank you *sxcruz22*!


----------



## baglover1973

sxcruz22 said:


> Wow the bag looks very good on you.  It's such a big bag when i saw it in the stores, i was thought it might look odd on anyone.  But it looks great on you.



ita! total hotness!


----------



## bellezza2620

ang3lina33 said:


> I love my Gucci...so here is my current collection...(missing a few accessories in the pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have tons of coach and Isabella Fiore but have neva taken pics of em..



your indy is STUNNING.  i cant wait to get my hands on one


----------



## Ghost55

baglover1973 said:


> ^love your MJ"s ghostie!!!  the huddy is TDF!!!!!




Thanks babe..you know I Adore all your bags!! Hubba Hubba...


----------



## T.J.

here is my rebecca minkoff bag.


----------



## Lorelei

After having been around for months I finally decided to post my photos,please be kind if the quality is not too good.I'm still learning



Gucci Chocolate Guccisima HoBo



Prada



Mandarina Duck



Chanel Paris Biarritz



Carolina Herrera


----------



## Alice1979

How about some splash of color ? Balenciaga amethyst CGH money wallet.






Chloe light blue baby paddy.


----------



## SweetPurple

Alice1979 said:


> How about some splash of color ? Balenciaga amethyst CGH money wallet.


 
Yummy!


----------



## Java Girl

My Non-LV Collection:

Picture# 1 - Chanel: (from left to right) Black Petite Shopping Tote, White Classic Flap 255 medium, Dark Navy Classic Flap 255 Jumbo, Black Classic Flap 255 mini, Light Metallic Gold Re-issue 255/226, Black Patent Two-Faced Classic Flap 255 Jumbo, Black Classic Flap 255 medium, Tan Classic Flap 255 medium, Patent Bordeaux Grand Shopping Tote

Picture# 2 - Various: (from left to right) Charles & Keith Satin Gray Evening Clutch, Marc Jacobs Black Shopping Tote, Gucci Brown Jackie O Hobo Bag, Elliot Luca metallic Silver Evening Clutch, Kate Spade Tarrytown Quin Red Tote Bag

Picture# 3 & 4 - Fino Bags (from the Philippines)

Picture# 5 - Philippe Charriol Black Shoulder Bag

Picture# 6 - Burberry Shoulder Bag


----------



## roxies_mom

Java Girl said:


> My Non-LV Collection:
> 
> Picture# 1 - Chanel: (from left to right) Black Petite Shopping Tote, White Classic Flap 255 medium, Dark Navy Classic Flap 255 Jumbo, Black Classic Flap 255 mini, Light Metallic Gold Re-issue 255/226, Black Patent Two-Faced Classic Flap 255 Jumbo, Black Classic Flap 255 medium, Tan Classic Flap 255 medium, Patent Bordeaux Grand Shopping Tote
> 
> Picture# 2 - Various: (from left to right) Charles & Keith Satin Gray Evening Clutch, Marc Jacobs Black Shopping Tote, Gucci Brown Jackie O Hobo Bag, Elliot Luca metallic Silver Evening Clutch, Kate Spade Tarrytown Quin Red Tote Bag
> 
> Picture# 3 & 4 - Fino Bags (from the Philippines)
> 
> Picture# 5 - Philippe Charriol Black Shoulder Bag
> 
> Picture# 6 - Burberry Shoulder Bag


 
nice variety javagirl......love, love, love the chanel family


----------



## Spinky

My only non-LV at the moment.  But as you can see from my wish list, I hope to improve that!


----------



## NateLouis

Carolina Herrera[/QUOTE]

I Love this sooo much Lorelei!!!


----------



## Lorelei

Thanks for your kind comment NateLouis, I've been around TPF for a while and I had a feeling you would like the CH,it's not as gorgeous as your tatoo leather one but I've had this one for nearly 4 years now and it's still my favourite bag, really light weight and fits a ton


----------



## xoxogg

Hola Lorelei, nice CH, I also have a few ones


----------



## Spinky

Here's another non-LV I use.  It's not designer, but well made and I really like the style.


----------



## Nat_CAN

This is my favorite one right now, 2009 Balenciaga Black City


----------



## Spinky

Nat_CAN said:


> This is my favorite one right now, 2009 Balenciaga Black City



 I want one!


----------



## kenzo89

^^ I saw the 2009 Bals today and I am loving the leather! I was almost tempted to snap one up but I had to control myself and drag myself away but congrats on yours!


----------



## Lorelei

Thanks xoxogg, I think I've seen one of your Carolina Herrera bags in the forum,you have a beautiful tatoo leather tote in a tan colour,don't you? I also seem to remember that you were from Spain too


----------



## xoxogg

^yes I have and yes I am 

Nat_CAN nice balenciaga!


----------



## charleston-mom

Nat_CAN said:


> This is my favorite one right now, 2009 Balenciaga Black City


 

Gorgeous bag!  Is that the Chopin Nocture in E flat in the background?


----------



## Nat_CAN

charleston-mom said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Is that the Chopin Nocture in E flat in the background?



Thanks and yes, it's Nocturne in E Flat , my favorite.


----------



## lovemydeals

My very first Dior - Lady Dior Cannage in White Patent


----------



## baglover1973

Spinky said:


> My only non-LV at the moment.  But as you can see from my wish list, I hope to improve that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 689590



OMG sooooo cute! I love it!


----------



## charleston-mom

Nat_CAN said:


> Thanks and yes, it's Nocturne in E Flat , my favorite.


 
Me too - nice to meet another Pianist on TPF!


----------



## xrayyou

I just purchased a gooorgeous rebecca minkoff jade matinee sorry i dont have any pic's.


----------



## Alexis168

Nat_CAN said:


> This is my favorite one right now, 2009 Balenciaga Black City


 
This is also my first BBag as well.


----------



## ibonne

Besides loving LV, here's what I used for work. Got this last Aug in Paris.
Sorry, am such a lousy photographer that I think my bag looks bit 'grumpy' there.


----------



## John 5

^^^ The leather looks so yummy!


----------



## heychar

John 5 said:


> ^^^ The leather looks so yummy!



ITA


----------



## roxies_mom

ibonne said:


> Besides loving LV, here's what I used for work. Got this last Aug in Paris.
> Sorry, am such a lousy photographer that I think my bag looks bit 'grumpy' there.


 
Wow, I love that bag!


----------



## ibonne

hey thanks all! I sure hope I can maintain the leather well...


----------



## SweetPurple

I used my *Balenciaga Sapphire Twiggy* over the weekend ~ but my accessories are still LV 
.




.




.


----------



## baglover1973

^sooooo gorgeous sweetpurple~!!!


----------



## ibonne

sweetpurple,  your bag and those LV accessories are candies! sweet!


----------



## Pierito510

Here with my Marc Jacobs cecilia in purple, and my black patent lady dior


----------



## asl_bebes

*SweetPurple*, absolutely love your sapphire twiggy ... that color is so gorgeous!  It looks so fab with your green graffiti zippy, so perfect together!


----------



## Pursefreak25

Sweetpurple- i love it!!!! You have the most beautiful bags. I love that you accented your bag with a  LV coin purse.


----------



## LouisVDon

Gucci leather jacket, Gucci Scarf and Gucci skull cap


----------



## FrankieP

I have a range of other brands, Miu Miu, YSL, Mulberry and Chloe among them.. I've a new one today though, my first Dolce & Gabbana bag, the Large Lily Satchel in Cognac! Pics of my other bags are in my Collection thread linked in my sig. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/zip-zip-zippity-i-has-a-lily-435795.html


----------



## heychar

^^WoW what a lot of compartments... Loves it!


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

SweetPurple said:


> I used my *Balenciaga Sapphire Twiggy* over the weekend ~ but my accessories are still LV
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 

Beautiful!


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

LouisVDon said:


> Gucci leather jacket, Gucci Scarf and Gucci skull cap


 

Another great pic!


----------



## gre8dane

FrankieP said:


> ​


 
Nice!  More compartments, but the zippers/structure reminds me of the Mancrazy!


----------



## gh305




----------



## posherthanthou

OMG! This is definitely TDF!


>


----------



## LVholic

My current non-LV fave is the Paddy!


----------



## pchan2802

Valentino evening bag






Chanel 09 Drill Tote




​


----------



## jellybebe

pchan2802 said:


> Valentino evening bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel 09 Drill Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Love the Chanel! Hot!


----------



## Shivadiva

Fendi Spy Bag


----------



## the-chus

Mostly Bals...






And I also love Miu Miu Bow too!


----------



## heychar

^^Links to FAKE site!


----------



## aerithgirl

My new MiuMiu!


----------



## baglover1973

^your mui mui is beautiful C!!! congrats again!


----------



## roxies_mom

aerithgirl said:


> My new MiuMiu!


 
 way to go C....she's a beauty!


----------



## Firefly32

L.A.M.B. 'Ryder - Small' Square Satchel


----------



## imlvholic

Balenciaga 08 Pale Magenta SGH Parttime & 07 Black GGH Money Wallet


----------



## imlvholic

Got addicted on Balenciaga lately...


----------



## ChiChi143

^ They are all so gorgeous!


----------



## ETenebris

My latest "non-LV"...Miu Miu Bow satchel, first season:


----------



## gre8dane

Not new, but taking photos today:


----------



## mscupcake

ETenebris said:


> My latest "non-LV"...Miu Miu Bow satchel, first season:


^This is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## baglover1973

imlvholic said:


> Got addicted on Balenciaga lately...



such a gorgeous rainbow of colors!!!


----------



## baglover1973

ETenebris said:


> My latest "non-LV"...Miu Miu Bow satchel, first season:



love this!!!! congrats! it's gorg!


----------



## baglover1973

gre8dane said:


> Not new, but taking photos today:



one word HOT!!!


----------



## baglover1973

Firefly32 said:


> L.A.M.B. 'Ryder - Small' Square Satchel



this totally reminds me of the chloe betty! so beautiful! congrats!


----------



## Spinky

My latest "Non-LV"


----------



## heychar

Spinky said:


> My latest "Non-LV"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 737914




*Love this! I have the same colour code in the Large Nail...ima have to pull that baby out I've never used it *


----------



## SweetPurple

imlvholic said:


> Got addicted on Balenciaga lately...


 
Heavenly!


----------



## SweetPurple

Spinky said:


> My latest "Non-LV"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 737914


 
Pretty! Looks very comfy!


----------



## SweetPurple

~ Balenciaga Step in '08 Magenta and Sapphire wallet ~
.


----------



## baglover1973

heychar said:


> *Love this! I have the same colour code in the Large Nail...ima have to pull that baby out I've never used it *



I totally adore this bag!!!!!


----------



## Spinky

I LOVE everyone's Balenciagas.  I really need to get one too!


----------



## baglover1973

i am down to this...an mj alyona in lambskin with python trim!


----------



## Spinky

^ very fabu!


----------



## baglover1973

Spinky said:


> ^ very fabu!



thanks hun! I heart your new gucci hobo!!! its TDF!


----------



## Spinky

baglover1973 said:


> thanks hun! I heart your new gucci hobo!!! its TDF!



You're welcome & thanks to you!


----------



## dlynn

Love this bal bag ~~~  09 maldives city  ~~~


----------



## ayla

^ ah so pretty ! It reminds me of Tiffany blue !


----------



## SweetPurple

^ What a beautiful color!


----------



## xanderbsb

dlynn said:


> Love this bal bag ~~~ 09 maldives city ~~~


 
*sigh* I love this bag so much! It's a gorgeous color  Wish I had money in my bag fund to get it


----------



## einnamarie421

i have other bags but cannot get away from the louis!!


----------



## asl_bebes

My fab SA managed to snag this baby for me ... Chanel 09P fuchsia caviar jumbo w/ SH! Also picked up a pair of Chanel wedges on my vacay!


----------



## **Chanel**

They are beautiful asl_bebes!

This are my latest non-lv's:

Chanel pearl broche
Chanel pearl earrings
Chanel silk scarf
Chanel Jumbo in lambskin with ghw


----------



## rainrowan

The Teri and Bowler bags by Marc by Marc Jacobs and a Chanel backpack are my latest purchases this year. The Chanel pic was taken by the seller... the backpack is really adorable but I guess I'm secretly wishing it were a classic flap!


----------



## assia

mscupcake said:


> ^This is GORGEOUS!!!


 I agree!


----------



## lovemydeals

My first pair of Chanel Sunnies. I got them during Saks F&F.


----------



## baglover1973

omg everyone's "cheats" are TDF! congrats to all!


----------



## kenzo89

My newest affair, sorry Louis!


----------



## fast n furious

How about the MJ ?






Another Chanel


----------



## ::Nicole::

actually i'm not a bag person BUT i do have 3 bags at the moment.. the latest addition was a b'day pressie from my hubby which is the rosewood amarante.. the other 2 is :-

loukas radley tote

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_LmUedzO1ARM/SYP8hvmQpSI/AAAAAAAAEnw/ki7xnC9OWPs/s1600-h/DSC02127.JPG

and a juicy couture daydreamer

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_LmUedzO1ARM/SHJocVlCodI/AAAAAAAACc8/7rNINc4fv98/s1600-h/DSC00360.JPG


----------



## SweetPurple

kenzo89 said:


> My newest affair, sorry Louis!


 
Kenny, I love it ~ congrats!


----------



## basicandorganic

fast n furious said:


> How about the MJ ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Chanel




Wow! I love the MJ... its so gorgeous. congrats. where'd you buy it + when? i'd loveee to get one. how much was it retail?


----------



## fast n furious

I have a lot of stuffs so i cant remember all of them


----------



## dlynn

...My '09 Maldives City/Balenciaga


----------



## ayla

Gucci duffle and Balenciaga 09 City with SGH chilling on a bed.


----------



## kenzo89

*Thank you SP!*

I love your City Ayla!


----------



## ayla

^ Thank you !  It's one of my favourite bags in my collection !


----------



## alfiebach

Had to post my new Muse ll YSL tri-colour....love it


----------



## alfiebach

ayla said:


> ^ Thank you !  It's one of my favourite bags in my collection !


 l'm loving both your bags, cant choose, so l will take both


----------



## baglover1973

alfiebach said:


> Had to post my new Muse ll YSL tri-colour....love it



alf you are a gorgeous doll with this muse! I love it!!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

alfiebach said:


> Had to post my new Muse ll YSL tri-colour....love it


 

love it!!! i want one!!!


----------



## Lorelei

alfiebach said:


> Had to post my new Muse ll YSL tri-colour....love it


 
Oh Alfie,you rock that bag,way to go!


----------



## Crazy Bag

^ The YSL Muse is TDF -- Alfie it looks great on you


----------



## alfiebach

THANKS,  BL, LORENA, 2CHUBBYCHEEKS AND CRAZYBAG.......FOR YOUR KIND COMMENTS, I'M IN LOVE WITH THIS BAG


----------



## alfiebach

stunning my dear, just stunning...love it all great look


----------



## roxies_mom

alfiebach said:


> Had to post my new Muse ll YSL tri-colour....love it


 
I can't believe that I missed this my friend..........You look awesome and I love the Muse!!!


----------



## SweetPurple

^ I agree, it's beautiful!


----------



## SweetPurple

ayla said:


> Gucci duffle and Balenciaga 09 City with SGH chilling on a bed.


 
Ooooh I want your City Ayla ~ so gorgeous!


----------



## xoxogg

alfiebach said:


> Had to post my new Muse ll YSL tri-colour....love it



Alf you rooock that bag!!!


----------



## alfiebach

Ah thanks Lindy, Paula, Sweetpurple.....your to kind...but it is love hehe xxx


----------



## thechic

alfiebach said:


> Had to post my new Muse ll YSL tri-colour....love it


 

Alfie, you're GORGEOUS!  And your bag is TDF!  Wow!!


----------



## Bagged

alfiebach said:


> Had to post my new Muse ll YSL tri-colour....love it


You look wonderful!


----------



## alfiebach

Ah thanks Dawn, and Bagged.....so kind of you to comment...it makes it worth while posting, as your never sure others will like as much as you KWIM


----------



## heychar

Looking good Alfie so classy!


----------



## pepsimax

I finally got the holy grail bag in my collection:
The Hermes Birkin Black togo 35 with gold hardware:


----------



## Spinky

^   Gorgeous.  Just gorgeous!


----------



## SweetPurple

Stunning Birkin *pepsimax* ~ I love it!


----------



## sxcruz22

pepsimax said:


> I finally got the holy grail bag in my collection:
> The Hermes Birkin Black togo 35 with gold hardware:



HURRAY! its beautiful congrats!


----------



## alfiebach

heychar said:


> Looking good Alfie so classy!


 Ah thanks so much heychar
pepsimax..drooling its gorg...congrats and enjoy


----------



## kylienarak

alfiebach said:


> Had to post my new Muse ll YSL tri-colour....love it


 
Alfie!!! It def looks great on ya!


----------



## Alexis168

Most of the time, I would carry LV. But I also own a few BBags and this is one of them.


----------



## dlynn

My only Marc by Marc Jacobs...Dr.Q in WHITE


----------



## heychar

Love your MJ bag dlynn... I love the way you mix your love of white bags with a colourful pop with charms and accessories


----------



## dlynn

heychar said:


> love your mj bag dlynn... I love the way you mix your love of white bags with a colourful pop with charms and accessories



thanks heychar! 
This bag is so~so soft; i couldn't resist!

White is so beautiful, but it could be too boring if you dont mix it up sometimes.


----------



## heychar

dlynn said:


> thanks heychar!
> This bag is so~so soft; i couldn't resist!
> 
> White is so beautiful, but it could be too boring if you dont mix it up sometimes.




I agree, I love adding bandeau to my bags to make them different, it does look yummy it reminds me of a miu miu bag i wanted can't remember the name of it now...


----------



## SweetPurple

Alexis168 said:


> Most of the time, I would carry LV. But I also own a few BBags and this is one of them.


 
*Alexis* ~ this is so yummy! Is it amethyst?


----------



## SweetPurple

dlynn said:


> My only Marc by Marc Jacobs...Dr.Q in WHITE


 

It's beautiful!


----------



## EmeraldStar

dlynn, I love all your white bags! I think they look even better with the charms you add!

ETA: The Maldives BBag is also gorgeous!


----------



## parkeedoo

alfiebach said:


> Had to post my new Muse ll YSL tri-colour....love it


 
totally gorgeous Alfie!


----------



## parkeedoo

Me and my blue guccissima boston (sloaney)


----------



## roxies_mom

parkeedoo said:


> Me and my blue guccissima boston (sloaney)


 

Very nice Parkee!


----------



## SweetPurple

parkeedoo said:


> Me and my blue guccissima boston (sloaney)








.
Oooh I like ... I want ... I need! 

So pretty!


----------



## Alexis168

SweetPurple said:


> *Alexis* ~ this is so yummy! Is it amethyst?


 

Hi SP!  Yes, it is the 08 Amethyst!  I know, you LOVVVVVVE this bag.


----------



## inch37

wow this is the first time peeked in here wow some stunning bags!!!!
here's my coach peyton




coach lindsay





a few more coach


----------



## dlynn

***Marc by Marc Jacobs....Dr. Q ~ Remy

***Prada***

***Balenciaga/City/'09 Maldives


----------



## gheaden

CLs and Gucci


----------



## princessmehmeh

gheaden said:


> CLs and Gucci



Wow, love the CLs...


----------



## howardu09

Oh my....This has got to be one of the hottest gucci bags I've ever seen. And you certainly do it justice. Its perfect on you. 




parkeedoo said:


> Me and my blue guccissima boston (sloaney)


----------



## howardu09

alfiebach- I just love that YSL on you...You're oozing class and style.. 

Gheaden- That bag and CLs go so well together and you definitely OWN them

inch37- Love the LV sunnies and the coach bags, especially the purple one

dlynn- What beautiful bags and colors. Perfect for spring/summer


----------



## dlynn

howardu09 said:


> alfiebach- I just love that YSL on you...You're oozing class and style..
> 
> Gheaden- That bag and CLs go so well together and you definitely OWN them
> 
> inch37- Love the LV sunnies and the coach bags, especially the purple one
> 
> dlynn- What beautiful bags and colors. Perfect for spring/summer



Thanks howardu09! I just saw your thread and you have quite a nice LV collection also!


----------



## paris_in_lvoe

i use Gucci and Guess 3 i'll put pics tomorrow =)


----------



## gheaden

Thanks princess!

Howardu-my wife says you always have lovely things to say.


----------



## paris_in_lvoe

My gucci scarf bag =)


----------



## anghelq

dlynn said:


> ***Marc by Marc Jacobs....Dr. Q ~ Remy
> 
> ***Prada***
> 
> ***Balenciaga/City/'09 Maldives


 Love the balenciaga maldives!


----------



## wentshopping

Here's my other baby... my vintage Chanel.


----------



## paris_in_lvoe

lovely bag =)


----------



## cowgurlbebop

inch37 said:


>


It's been a long time since I've seen a Coach that I really liked.  This is so pretty!


----------



## alfiebach

parkeedoo said:


> Me and my blue guccissima boston (sloaney)


 beautiful parkee, great bag, and l love the colour, congrats my dear


----------



## alfiebach

gheaden said:


> CLs and Gucci


 what a combo, you wear them well.....enjoy


----------



## alfiebach

cowgurlbebop said:


> It's been a long time since I've seen a Coach that I really liked. This is so pretty!


 l have to agree, just a lovely bag, and what a colour


----------



## alfiebach

howardu09 said:


> alfiebach- I just love that YSL on you...You're oozing class and style..
> 
> Gheaden- That bag and CLs go so well together and you definitely OWN them
> 
> inch37- Love the LV sunnies and the coach bags, especially the purple one
> 
> dlynn- What beautiful bags and colors. Perfect for spring/summer


 thanks howard, your to kind 
dlynn love the colour of your bal bag, nice collection


----------



## alfiebach

wentshopping said:


> Here's my other baby... my vintage Chanel.


 Ah a beautiful vintage, dont you love them...great bag congrats


----------



## kylienarak

I luv everyone's cheat and here's my newest cheat purchase. Miss Muse 2!


----------



## wentshopping

alfiebach said:


> Ah a beautiful vintage, dont you love them...great bag congrats



Thanks alfiebach!


----------



## roxies_mom

kylienarak said:


> I luv everyone's cheat and here's my newest cheat purchase. Miss Muse 2!


 
I love this Kylie!  You wear her well!


----------



## kylienarak

roxies_mom said:


> I love this Kylie! You wear her well!


 
Thank you, Roxie Mama!


----------



## QUEEN_D

i love guess bag or gucci when i dont use lv's=)


----------



## dlynn

kylienarak said:


> i luv everyone's cheat and here's my newest cheat purchase. Miss muse 2!



very nice kylienarak! 
I love white bags!


----------



## sabishka

Wish I could contribute, but I gave away all of my other purses when I got my first LV, hehe. I sure am eyeing some jumbo Chanel flaps though  Everyone looks fab, wtg ladies and gents!


----------



## legofish

Besides Louis Vuitton Bags and stuff,

I love my Bottega Veneta wallet and pouch.


----------



## imeelove

my non-lvs

1. gucci gg jacquard chocolate with chain straps







2. burberry beaton quilted pelham






3. coach bags






4. not in picture: charles david, francesco biasia, and a bag from spain (one of my faves, will post pix later)


----------



## regina_garbe

Today with my Burberry Nova check tote.
Regina


----------



## asl_bebes

Picked up these Chanel flats on sale yesterday!


----------



## purseprincess32

I've posted pics of my other bags in the Burberry thread, LAMB, Botkier, Hermes, Rebecca Minkoff, Tressje, Coach, Prada and Fendi.


----------



## Bagged

SweetPurple said:


> .
> Oooh I like ... I want ... I need!
> 
> So pretty!


Well now...


----------



## karin1

i used to have bags from sequoia (french brand) and also one from an italian designer (roberto mengoni) - i sold all the sequoia bags but unfortunately can not get rid of the italian bag......i put it far away in my closet as i only use my lv bags !


----------



## sunfire27

I mostly carry my Coach Legacy Satchel I bought at the end of 2006, but I always end up changing back to my LV.


----------



## DisCo

My Balenciaga Anthra Besace Messenger






Bal Skyblue GSH Hobo






Sapphire RH City


----------



## Cakebaker

parkeedoo said:


> Me and my blue guccissima boston (sloaney)


 
GORGEOUS!  Wow!


----------



## Cakebaker

baglover1973 said:


> love this!!!! congrats! it's gorg!


 
This is the most beautiful bag.  WHOA.


----------



## deelaa

parkeedoo said:


> Me and my blue guccissima boston (sloaney)


 
Wow, lovely!!!!


----------



## BFVauctionsOHMY

I was getting into Treesje bags but then I bought 2 more LV's & now I don't use the Treesje's at all!!!


----------



## Bagged




----------



## True*Fidelity

My Bottega Veneta, in Cobalt Blue
modelled by DD


----------



## roxies_mom

My new to me vintage Chanel tote!


----------



## DisCo

I fell in love with this bag when I first saw this in a BV store! And I still love it now! This photo is making me want even more!



True*Fidelity said:


> My Bottega Veneta, in Cobalt Blue
> modelled by DD


----------



## Bagged

regina_garbe said:


> Today with my Burberry Nova check tote.
> Regina


Regina you look fab!


----------



## JoJo_LV_Lover

WOW!!! This color is AMAZING! I've always like BV...I don't really know why I never got into it.


True*Fidelity said:


> My Bottega Veneta, in Cobalt Blue
> modelled by DD


----------



## JoJo_LV_Lover

Hmm...I think I have as many none-LV as LV bags...LOL
Lemme see if I can get a group pic some where...nope...none...they're all pretty much single 
Ok I'll post a couple...they're all in my collection. Well most of them...

I have MCM, Gucci, Dior, Givenchy, JPG, Versace, Fendi, etc.
Since I have multiple of most of these brands I'll post my favorite from each brand.

Gucci Shopper:





Dior Denim:





Some of my MCM....same style as the Alma:





And the Travel Bag:





Givenchy:





Fendi:


----------



## LVholic

Some of my non-LV babies!


----------



## makeupmama

my chanel reissue (hk mobile art 2008) and marc by marc jacobs tote which carries my vivenne tam hp mini.


----------



## sabishka

roxies_mom said:


> My new to me vintage Chanel tote!



Wow! Did you get this of Louisfanatic on ecrater.com?  I was lusting after it for awhile


----------



## ms_lilo

LVholic said:


> Some of my non-LV babies!



  wow, very nice collection! love 'em


----------



## LVholic

ms_lilo said:


> wow, very nice collection! love 'em


 
Thanks ms_lilo!  Cute pic with your Neverfull!!


----------



## roxies_mom

sabishka said:


> Wow! Did you get this of Louisfanatic on ecrater.com?  I was lusting after it for awhile


 
Actually I got it on Bonanzle, but yes I do believe it was LouisFanatic.....I absolutely love it and can't believe I took the leap to Chanel.....I have my LV chat buddie to thank for that!!  Sorry I beat you to her :shame:


----------



## kylienarak

^^ *Guilty,,,but happy that you got her, Roxie's Mama!!! 
She's def a keeper, I said this too many times now hahaha

True~ I heart your BV bag, luv that blue very much!!!


----------



## roxies_mom

kylienarak said:


> ^^ *Guilty,,,but happy that you got her, Roxie's Mama!!!
> She's def a keeper, I said this too many times now hahaha
> 
> True~ I heart your BV bag, luv that blue very much!!!


 
he he he......you are so right.....you little enabler you!


----------



## asl_bebes

Love everyone's cheats!

Here's my cheat ... a white bag for the summer, a Chanel cerf!


----------



## Silverbell783

hmm.. i have four coach bags, a michael kors hobo bag, marc jacobs convertible clutch, kooba carly bag, louis vuitton speedy 30, juicy couture tote and my new prada bag.. ps neiman marcus was having and extra 25 off some of their sale bags today. My prada bag was orginally 1895 and i ended up getting it for 950 plus tax.


----------



## John 5

asl_bebes said:


> Love everyone's cheats!
> 
> Here's my cheat ... a white bag for the summer, a Chanel cerf!



I am at a loss for words...    

This bag is so *exquisite* and *seductive*!


----------



## N. Tosca

Here's my modest collection of designer bags...and it keeps growing!







YSL:  Y-Mail medium tote






YSL:  Y-Mail flap wallet (black) & cosmetic bag (blue)






YSL: Maia, purchased in Florence Italy on my honeymoon






Gucci:  Tom Ford Dragon collection, also purchased in Italy on my honeymoon






Prada:  Quarzo Spazzolato frame bag, as seen in the movie Devil Wears Prada






Fendi: Zucca Bagette, the first designer bag I ever purchased






Dolce & Gabbana:  Animalier messenger bag, just purchased but haven't received yet


----------



## asl_bebes

John 5 said:


> I am at a loss for words...
> 
> This bag is so *exquisite* and *seductive*!


 
Aww _*John*_ ... thank you so much!  You're making me blush!


----------



## fettfleck

My last cheat was a colorful MJ Ginny. So no real cheat as it stays in the family:


----------



## Sabinalynn

I am a HUGE Marc Jacobs fan as well as an LV fan..the only 2 designers I buy..attached are some of my beauties..


----------



## winddancer

I have been using my Gucci snow glam boston bag lately since it's been raining so much, it's my only non lv that I am still in love with!!


----------



## LVloverLucy

love your collection... Marc Jacobs and Fendi are LVMH brands so I'm sure LV wouldn't be too upset with you!!


----------



## Dandy77

*This is my Gucci collection!!!!!*


----------



## HoyaLV

Okay, I'm gonna show you some of my most overused bags 
Please bear with me as I've never posted a picture in the forum before. So let's try with one first:


----------



## HoyaLV

photobucket is acting up  I'll try again later.


----------



## HoyaLV

Ok, Photobucket is finally working now.
Aside from my Speedy 30, here are the most used bags from my collection. I'm kinda sad that the rest of my bags are just sleeping in their dustbags. Maybe I should start selling some of them since I'm not using them (some of them in more than 5 years!) and that way I can get more LVs


----------



## HoyaLV

asl_bebes said:


> Love everyone's cheats!
> 
> Here's my cheat ... a white bag for the summer, a Chanel cerf!


 
SO YUMMYYYYY


----------



## HoyaLV

fast n furious said:


> How about the MJ ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Chanel


 
The white Chanel.....GIMME GIMME GIMME!!!
Now I want some white Chanel! I don't know why I never thought of this color before???


----------



## ZsaZsasCloset

I'm obsessed with Treesje.  I have a black Asher and am thinking about a Pumpkin Tristan.  I also have several Gucci bags.  But Treesje is my obsession right now.


----------



## ShopBagholic

HoyaLV said:


> The white Chanel.....GIMME GIMME GIMME!!!
> Now I want some white Chanel! I don't know why I never thought of this color before???


 
I have got the excatly the same one, and I love it. It looks so nice.


----------



## ayla

I just posted these in Gucci.. but for those that don't venture there..


----------



## fettfleck

Ayla, love your Gucci! May I ask what model this is?


----------



## Spinky

Ayla - LOVE your Gucci!


----------



## Spinky

Just got this little tote on a great sale from Burberry:


----------



## m-s-m-d

I've been on a Balenciaga bag kick lately, here's my june purchases


----------



## m-s-m-d




----------



## ayla

fettfleck said:


> Ayla, love your Gucci! May I ask what model this is?



Thanks ! It's called 'Sukey' and it's the medium size - I highly recommend you check out this bag, it's the perfect size and shape !  



Spinky said:


> Ayla - LOVE your Gucci!



Thank you !


----------



## Spinky

^I think I might want that to be my next Gucci bag - LOVE it!


----------



## ayla

^ I would definitely recommend it, great size, lovely shape ! 

Love your new Burberry as well !


----------



## BagAngel

Nice Gucci Ayla!

m-s-m-d, those Part Times are TDF! I want!


----------



## baglover1973

ayla, I LOVE your sukey!! congrats! it's GORGEOUS!


----------



## ayla

BagAngel said:


> Nice Gucci Ayla!





baglover1973 said:


> ayla, I LOVE your sukey!! congrats! it's GORGEOUS!



Thank you !


----------



## pchan2802

My Jumbo


----------



## roxies_mom

pchan2802 said:


> My Jumbo


 
 Lovely!!!!


----------



## LVholic

ayla -- Nice Gucci!  Love that shape!

Spinky -- I love white bags too!  You look lovely wearing her!

m-s-m-d -- Awesome June purchases!  Gorgeous!!

pchan -- Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Cari284

*SweetPurple*, I love love love your Chanel and I'm thinking of buying the same! May I ask if you are satisfied with yours? And what is the price approximetly? Thank you so much!


----------



## Cari284

m-s-m-d said:


>


*M-s-m-d*, I'm in love with your Balenciaga bags, they look so amazing on you! I love the colours!


----------



## eurogirrl

_it's my first time on this thread..  it's very refreshing to see all your non-LV's!! 

here i am with my other love ~ PRADA.. especially their tessuto for travel... 









_


----------



## Cari284

*Hi everyone!* This is my first time posting my own photos here and I hope you'll like it, these are a few of my non LV bags  

The first picture is one of my two Marc Jacobs bags, the second is of my Gucci Princy bag and the third photo is of my black Fendi bag!

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Cari284 said:


> *SweetPurple*, I love love love your Chanel and I'm thinking of buying the same! May I ask if you are satisfied with yours? And what is the price approximetly? Thank you so much!


 
Me too please!!  I love this purse too but have no idea what the price is..


----------



## DiorKiss

pchan2802 said:


> My Jumbo


 
Omg! I want!


----------



## romaverona

These are my Hermes.  It's really sad but I don't wear them out as much as my LVs because they seem a bit more delicate...


----------



## hippo@alice

My first Gucci ...Sukey got it last week!


----------



## ivyle

besides lv's just a few chanels


----------



## sedrosaid

i just bought this today. my first non louis vuitton in several years. i am not sure how i feel about it, i have never even heard of alexander wang before today and it was an impuse buy online.

i had a gucci messenger bag that my boyfriend gave to his secretary earlier this year. i never used it so she thought it was brand new


----------



## Sophia

*sedrosaid* I love the AW studded bag. it's gorgeous, the studs do it for me, but the leather is so glorious also!


----------



## imlvholic

sedrosaid said:


> i just bought this today. my first non louis vuitton in several years. i am not sure how i feel about it, i have never even heard of alexander wang before today and it was an impuse buy online.



Sedrosaid, I just got the same bag, too. That is a very cool bag, I just got lucky to find the last one @ La Fconne. It's sold out everywhere & there's a waiting list.


----------



## QueenCoco

^^^I just ordered the bag from shopbop a few days ago too! Its really different. I own mainly LV and Chanel so its my first semi-understated bag in a while and I'm beyond excited to get it!


----------



## sedrosaid

QueenCoco said:


> ^^^I just ordered the bag from shopbop a few days ago too! Its really different. I own mainly LV and Chanel so its my first semi-understated bag in a while and I'm beyond excited to get it!




i know how u feel here. this is my first non lv and i am so extatic!


----------



## Sophia

I just cheated today. I got a new Balenciaga.


----------



## burz

i purchased a Marc by Marc Jacobs Dr. Q Groovee Satchel in Electric Violet, and two accessories[these are also under the MJ forum]!


----------



## Karenada

Sophia said:


> I just cheated today. I got a new Balenciaga.


 Congrats! Love to see pics


----------



## bekkyxo

m-s-m-d said:


>


 
 i love your balenciaga bags! i especially love the colour of the second one


----------



## imeelove

my burberry bag


----------



## imeelove

and my gucci bag


----------



## MsFrida

This is neither a purse nor a "designer item" per se, but I FINALLY found a briefcase I really liked (and it was only $225! yay)


----------



## Boursque

Very smart looking case. Looks high-end even without a big name


----------



## purseprincess32

Cute bags everyone!


----------



## MsFrida

Boursque said:


> Very smart looking case. Looks high-end even without a big name


 
thank you


----------



## marrun_adriana

My brand new Chanel bag, my first and only  oh and my earrings too!


----------



## alfiebach

marrun_adriana said:


> My brand new Chanel bag, my first and only  oh and my earrings too!


 Love you new Chanel....the earrings look really good.....l dont think it will be your last


----------



## alfiebach

A couple of my Vinatge Tassel Chanel....l love this bag, and it holds so much


----------



## purseprincess32

I have Non LV's in my albums and a super cute DVF new satin studded clutch I just purchased yesterday.


----------



## MsFrida

Lovely pictures alfiebach!


----------



## pchan2802

Chanel Reissue black matte in 226 w/GH.


----------



## MsFrida

^ LOVE the reissue!


----------



## marrun_adriana

alfiebach said:


> Love you new Chanel....the earrings look really good.....l dont think it will be your last



lol thank you  I hope it wont be my last


----------



## alfiebach

MsFrida said:


> Lovely pictures alfiebach!


 Thanks
Love your Av, and your briefcase.....l thought it was epi.....great looking bag, wish all LV were only $200


----------



## alfiebach

pchan2802 said:


> Chanel Reissue black matte in 226 w/GH.


 Great bag, and photo...Enjoy


----------



## HoyaLV

Spank me with a Speedy 40, I've been bad!
Here's what I got from the Gucci sale at DSW:





















I'm not usually a big fan of Gucci and would never pay full price for their bags but I got these at incredible prices, as those of you who checked out the sale may know


----------



## d&blover84

*i'm addicted to coach so i have a ton of their bags.  the two in my avatar are my most used.  i love my sabrinas!  they're soo casual, and slouchy.  perfect for me.  *


----------



## Cari284

Lovely pics everyone!


----------



## ayla

HoyaLV said:


> Spank me with a Speedy 40, I've been bad!
> Here's what I got from the Gucci sale at DSW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not usually a big fan of Gucci and would never pay full price for their bags but I got these at incredible prices, as those of you who checked out the sale may know



Wow you really cleaned up !


----------



## meeeks

*I cheated on LV for the first time...My first chanel bag...*


----------



## Cari284

*Meeeks*, it's beautiful! Are you satisfied with it? I'm thinking of cheating as well..


----------



## meeeks

its my 1st, no buyers remorse  good sign.  I love it.  i'm already thinking about my next purchase.  ALL my bags are lv so I'm needing to branch out


----------



## iWish

My lovely Tods dusty pink G-bag


----------



## Cari284

Thank you for the answer *meeeks*! I'm thinking about buying one.. Ahhh.


----------



## meeeks

Cari284 said:


> Thank you for the answer *meeeks*! I'm thinking about buying one.. Ahhh.



I've been contemplating for a long time about Chanel.  I never could before because the prices are so steep compared to LV.  But I was able to justify this one because it was relatively reasonable compared to the flaps.


----------



## Cari284

meeeks said:


> I've been contemplating for a long time about Chanel.  I never could before because the prices are so steep compared to LV.  But I was able to justify this one because it was relatively reasonable compared to the flaps.



Yes I know! I'm thinking about the GST.. Why did you choose the petit size?


----------



## meeeks

Cari284 said:


> Yes I know! I'm thinking about the GST.. Why did you choose the petit size?



The PTT i thought was too fat.  The GST, i love the compartments inside, but I figured I'd hate lugging around a big bag.  I got into a car accident a month ago so my shoulders doesnt handle weight very well, so the PST was perfect in size.  I don't mind that it doesnt have a zippered top, it does sit quite close to the armpit so no hand can go in without me noticing.  and lastly the picture in the chanel thread of a member modelling a black pst sold me on it 

Plus it was cheaper than the trevi pm which I was going to buy


----------



## Cari284

meeeks said:


> The PTT i thought was too fat.  The GST, i love the compartments inside, but I figured I'd hate lugging around a big bag.  I got into a car accident a month ago so my shoulders doesnt handle weight very well, so the PST was perfect in size.  I don't mind that it doesnt have a zippered top, it does sit quite close to the armpit so no hand can go in without me noticing.  and lastly the picture in the chanel thread of a member modelling a black pst sold me on it
> 
> Plus it was cheaper than the trevi pm which I was going to buy




I'm so sorry to hear that. But I'm so happy for you, that you found the perfect bag! The bag looks stunning! That's so much like me! I'm now choosing between the GST and Trevi pm! I don't know what to do..


----------



## HoyaLV

ayla said:


> Wow you really cleaned up !


 
I sure did! But DH's reaction was interesting: "You should sell all those bags for a profit and get a Louis Vuitton bag!"


----------



## DreamBags

Recently interested in Hermes bags.


----------



## keishapie1973

I have cheated on Louis.  I was craving a thick smooshy leather bag and since the Mahina is out of the price range, I started searching.  I stumbled upon the Linea Pelle subforum and found myself in love with their leather.    Here is my Linea Pelle Dylan Zip Tote in Black..........


----------



## dlynn

Balenciaga... '09 ARGENT SHOULDER ...'09 GALET CITY...'09 MALDIVES CITY
PRADA
MARC BY MARC JACOBS...DR.Q


----------



## d&blover84

omg dlynn, your balenciagas are TDF!  i love the third one!  soooo gorgeous


----------



## Dixie79

Besides my LV I use my Mulberry Basewater in metallic leather a lot


----------



## NoSnowHere

tauketula said:


> I have cheated on Louis.  I was craving a thick smooshy leather bag and since the Mahina is out of the price range, I started searching.  I stumbled upon the Linea Pelle subforum and found myself in love with their leather.    Here is my Linea Pelle Dylan Zip Tote in Black..........


the leather looks divine!


----------



## Cari284

*Dixie79*, lovely Mulberry!


----------



## saturn30

Hi all,

some dior
some fendi
some gucci 
and some emilio pucci

oh and every girl should have a balenciaga


saturn 30


----------



## saturn30

Arggh i can only post 5 photos at a time sorry...

here is the balenciaga.. oh and my new boots


Saturn


----------



## kategene

I carry a Marc Jacobs bag, which I love!  I have been carrying my Speedy only lately...  My MJ purse is sitting in our closet without its dust bag!    Shame on me!  LOL!


----------



## dlynn

MJacobs....JEN/silver


----------



## kategene

saturn30 said:


> Arggh i can only post 5 photos at a time sorry...
> 
> here is the balenciaga.. oh and my new boots
> 
> 
> Saturn



Those boots are adorable!  I want them in black!


----------



## awhitney

My new Coach Gold Zoe!


----------



## romaverona

Sorry - crappy Iphone photo.

My chanel large jumbo caviar tote with silver hardware.


----------



## npps

Here is my  Hermes Kelly Flat and  Chanel Medium Classic Flap


----------



## Bagged

...but thought I'd carry it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Designer_Love

i have lots of coach things and a couple of dooney & boukres things, the bag i use most and love the most of all my non louis vuitton things is my coach sabrina satin graphic op art bag.


----------



## warden2

One of my favorite Coach LE


----------



## mrs moulds

I use Balenciaga,Gucci,Fendi & Prada.  I am tech challenged, so I am going to take some pictures, and see if my little one will down load for me.


----------



## joodi

got some from chanel and my two beloved birkins =D


----------



## Pursefreak25

warden2 said:


> One of my favorite Coach LE



Love that Coach bag.


----------



## sxcruz22

I Cheated :graoucho: But i couldnt be happier .


----------



## Redenkeew

sxcruz22 said:


> I Cheated :graoucho: But i couldnt be happier .



I'm still drooling .


----------



## sxcruz22

Redenkeew said:


> I'm still drooling .



Thanks


----------



## Bagladee

There are too many beautiful bags out there to be loyal to one designer. I am probably most loyal to Prada but I have a wide variety of bags.


----------



## pro_shopper

my non LV's:

Chanel 07 Dark Silver Reissue Flap (my avatar)
Chanel Evening Star White Patent Leather Flap (picture 1)
Gucci Gold Metallic Leather Wallet (picture 2)


----------



## gre8dane

Found these on my camera & had to post here.  My beautiful CLs  - Rouge Biancas & Studded Pigalle (100 mm):


----------



## haven

gre8dane said:


> Found these on my camera & had to post here. My beautiful CLs  - Rouge Biancas & Studded Pigalle (100 mm):


 
Beautiful!  I want the red ones!!


----------



## Jaysta

Woah...love the reds!


----------



## deelaa

gre8dane said:


> Found these on my camera & had to post here.  My beautiful CLs  - Rouge Biancas & Studded Pigalle (100 mm):



O....M.....G!!!!!!!........those are hot to death!!!!....


----------



## gre8dane

Thanks everyone!  I obsessed over both pairs until I had them safely at home on my feet!  My shoe-obsessed friend said I did good since I bought them "by myself"!   

The Man said that the Biancas are the "Freakum shoes, forget the Dress".


----------



## JenBrett

OMG, could totally have used those studded shoes at the bar the other night  Some boys have no manners!


----------



## Jaeniver

My two other favorites besides LV:

Mulberry gold Karung snake Mabel
Burberry black Manor


----------



## abelia

gre8dane said:


> Thanks everyone!  I obsessed over both pairs until I had them safely at home on my feet!  My shoe-obsessed friend said I did good since I bought them "by myself"!
> 
> The Man said that the Biancas are the *"Freakum shoes, forget the Dress"*.





*lol* 

Oooh gre8dane, Mama miaaaa... I am not 'shoefanatic'...until I saw you and your gorgeous CL!


----------



## fashion_mom1

I don't have time to upload pics at the moment but I have 3 Burberry, 1 Fendi (in avatar), and 2 Gucci.


----------



## gre8dane

JenBrett said:


> OMG, could totally have used those studded shoes at the bar the other night  Some boys have no manners!


 
:lolots:      I'll remember that!


----------



## gre8dane

abelia said:


> *lol*
> 
> Oooh gre8dane, Mama miaaaa... I am not 'shoefanatic'...until I saw you and your gorgeous CL!


 
I'm not a big shoe person either!  But every once in a while....Thank you!


----------



## meandmylouis

My fav beside my LVs:
-Hermes Birkin Suede 25 cm
-Hermes Kelly 28


----------



## ayla

Although we have a thread where us Louis lovers (or fanatics, depending on which step of the program you're at.. ) can showcase our non-Louis Vuitton items - http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/lv-lovers-what-else-do-you-use-show-227900.html - we don't have a thread where we can share our new non-Louis purchases ! 

Let's celebrate together !  *Post pics of your new and delicious non-Louis Vuitton aquisitions here ! *

-- 

Thread inspired by - 

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/sssssssshhhhhhhhhh-we-wont-tell-anyone-about-your-non-196885.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/post-your-non-balenciaga-purchases-come-we-wont-224948.html


----------



## ayla

I have to admit, I haven't purchased Louis Vuitton for some time.. :shame: 

Here's most of my February acquisitions, I am missing a pair of Gucci flats, left at work ! 






What can I say, I've been a bad bad girl !


----------



## deem0nessa

Ayla thanks for starting this thread...and btw bad is the new good! congrats on your non lv hauls.....luv the bbag clutch...

heres my non lv purchases...both from H side...




and a scarf ring to use with my LV!!!


----------



## bluekit

_  I've been acquiring vuitton and non-vuitton purchases lately.  Let's just say I've been on a purse-pursuit mode. 

Here are my recent purchases: Kate Spade Watch hill Maryanne (the tote) and Watch Hill Mini Mirra, both in Navy Patent Leather.  
_


----------



## girlinthemoon

ayla said:


> I have to admit, I haven't purchased Louis Vuitton for some time.. :shame:
> 
> Here's most of my February acquisitions, I am missing a pair of Gucci flats, left at work !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say, I've been a bad bad girl !


 
LOVE your bal!


----------



## fashion_mom1

I have 3 burberry, 1 Gucci and 1 Fendi all posted in my signature below with my LV.


----------



## jayd23

here's my HG burberry bag



















now that I just got my HG LV bag (see recent reveal)...they'll have to take turns seeing sunlight


----------



## mrs moulds

I cheated with a purchase of a black gucci bamboo wallet.


----------



## Damier Dork

I bought two Givenchy Nightingales this month


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

more please


----------



## CGS

bluekit said:


> _  I've been acquiring vuitton and non-vuitton purchases lately.  Let's just say I've been on a purse-pursuit mode.
> 
> Here are my recent purchases: Kate Spade Watch hill Maryanne (the tote) and Watch Hill Mini Mirra, both in Navy Patent Leather.
> _



Wow, I love this!!


----------



## More bags

ayla said:


> I have to admit, I haven't purchased Louis Vuitton for some time.. :shame:
> 
> Here's most of my February acquisitions, I am missing a pair of Gucci flats, left at work !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say, I've been a bad bad girl !


 
Gorgeous Bal clutch, ayla!  Congrats!


----------



## bluekit

CGS said:


> Wow, I love this!!


 
_Thanks CGS!   The leather felt very luxurious and after being conditioned by the cost of a Vuitton purse, these KP purses were steals!!_


----------



## Louis&Mark

love this bluekit!!!  i see you've been very very bad lately... love it!!  



bluekit said:


> _ I've been acquiring vuitton and non-vuitton purchases lately. Let's just say I've been on a purse-pursuit mode. _
> 
> _Here are my recent purchases: Kate Spade Watch hill Maryanne (the tote) and Watch Hill Mini Mirra, both in Navy Patent Leather. _


----------



## nason3

What shoes are those ayla? They are too cute! & I love the Prada bag too.


----------



## Nordy's girl

OOH I like this thread, it's fun! I haven't purchased a non LV yet, but I'm about to buy a Balenciaga, I hope! LOL. Will post pics as soon as I work up the courage to hit the order button, I just love their giant pom pon bags! Can't wait to see what everyone else has gotten


----------



## Elliespurse

I've been waiting for a thread like this, here's just something small I got on a vacation last year.


----------



## Louis&Mark

Nordy's girl said:


> OOH I like this thread, it's fun! I haven't purchased a non LV yet, but I'm about to buy a Balenciaga, I hope! LOL. Will post pics as soon as I work up the courage to hit the order button, I just love their giant pom pon bags! Can't wait to see what everyone else has gotten


 
i love this thread!!  i'm also thinking of a bal next....


----------



## wild child

I bought a pair of Prada flats last week. I'll post pics tomorrow after I charge my camera battery. 

Bought this back in January:


----------



## Louis&Mark

what color is this wc?  storm??  it's gorgeous!!


----------



## wild child

Louis&Mark said:


> what color is this wc? storm?? it's gorgeous!!


 
It's Anthracite. Thanks


----------



## superale

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

LOVE your bal clutch Ayla!


----------



## Cari284

Oh, finally a thread like this! Thank you *Ayla*! And so stunning purchases everyone 


These are my lastest pruchases:






Hermés Twilly Tohu Bohu from dbf.






18 birthday present this winter from mom and dad, Chanel GST.






And 18 birthday present from dbf, Tiffany necklace.


----------



## Cari284

And of course, my black ruffle trench from Juicy arrived the other day


----------



## Deborah1986

_Fab things everyone !!!! 
I post more pictures later _


----------



## ayla

deem0nessa said:


> Ayla thanks for starting this thread...and btw bad is the new good! congrats on your non lv hauls.....luv the bbag clutch...



Thank you ! I love your scarf ring, it actually reminds me a lot of the Gucci horsebit pieces, but I guess Hermes was making equestrian themed stuff before Gucci even imagined it !  



girlinthemoon said:


> LOVE your bal!



Thank you ! 



More bags said:


> Gorgeous Bal clutch, ayla! Congrats!



Thanks ! 



nason3 said:


> What shoes are those ayla? They are too cute! & I love the Prada bag too.



They are the Miss Marc Pirate Flats - http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod98410108&parentId=cat13030763 Super adorable ! 



Trolley-Dolly said:


> LOVE your bal clutch Ayla!



Thank you ! I see that our LV forum has a lot of Bal lovers.. 



Cari284 said:


> Oh, finally a thread like this! Thank you Ayla! And so stunning purchases everyone



Thank you !


----------



## ayla

Great purchases everyone.. but I know there's more out there !  Don't worry, we're here to support your addiction, Louis Vuitton or otherwise !


----------



## Louis&Mark

my first Bbag!  10 Cyclade City


----------



## tanya t

I am dying to buy a Valentino bag!!!! I just feel like my collection needs one....hopefully soon I'll post photos here!


----------



## ShoppingIsLove1

tanya t said:


> I am dying to buy a Valentino bag!!!! I just feel like my collection needs one....hopefully soon I'll post photos here!


 
 I agree! If I had the money I would definately get myself some chanel and valentino. I think they are both so girl and classic!


----------



## canadianstudies

I bought a few Hermès scarves about 2 weeks ago...


----------



## ayla

^ I love the bonsai print, so pretty !


----------



## glamourdoll.

I think I'm starting to get hooked on Chanel, guys.. 
My last two purchases made this month..


----------



## shoegirl1975

I love this thread!! I haven't purchased anything non LV so I need to drool over everyone's!

Keep the purchases coming!


----------



## Coral3

Deborah1986 said:


> _Fab things everyone !!!! _
> _I post more pictures later _


 
Gorgeous!!  Do you find it hard to get stuff in & out?... I've looked at these and the opening seemed really small & stiff to me (it was an 'evening' type size I looked at- I guess they have larger sizes as well).  I do love them though!


----------



## Coral3

The only thing I've bought is a red patent leather Dior wallet with their trademark stitching over it (have no idea if it even has a name) and Dior charm on it.  I won't take a pic of it though - I've been using it daily for about 18 months and she's not in pristine condition any more!


----------



## Jaeniver

I finally found it and of course had to have it  My Mulberry Daria iPhone holder in cracked silver leather


----------



## Deborah1986

Coral3 said:


> Gorgeous!! Do you find it hard to get stuff in & out?... I've looked at these and the opening seemed really small & stiff to me (it was an 'evening' type size I looked at- I guess they have larger sizes as well). I do love them though!


 

_Thank you.. Yes the opening it's small but it don't bother me..? (sorry for my bad english) but i don't know how to say it._

_I love this bag  it was bad weather here so when the sun shines next week  i finally can take her out with me _


----------



## Deborah1986

_Hermes Scarf 









_


----------



## eunaddict

These are all probably somewhere on the forum...just thought i'll stick them in here since i'm always in the LV forum...but really i seem to have more non-LVs than LVs...
also got a burberry bag last month but too lazy to dig up a photo


----------



## airborne




----------



## hippo@alice

These are my non-LV purchases so far...hehe! 

Chanel 2.55 Classic Flap in Black Lambskin with S/H





Chanel Limited Edition East/West Flap in Red Lambskin from 2008 Cruise Collection





Gucci Sukey Medium Tote





Gucci Classic Large Patent Tote





Gucci Limited Edition Jolly Halloween Tote





Coach and Longchamp Small Leather Goods


----------



## angelwings_hk

Jaeniver said:


> I finally found it and of course had to have it  My Mulberry Daria iPhone holder in cracked silver leather



i love it!


----------



## airborne

love your pradas!!!!!!





amaris said:


> These are all probably somewhere on the forum...just thought i'll stick them in here since i'm always in the LV forum...but really i seem to have more non-LVs than LVs...
> also got a burberry bag last month but too lazy to dig up a photo


----------



## airborne

love your chanel!! a classic


Cari284 said:


> Oh, finally a thread like this! Thank you *Ayla*! And so stunning purchases everyone
> 
> 
> These are my lastest pruchases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermés Twilly Tohu Bohu from dbf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18 birthday present this winter from mom and dad, Chanel GST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 18 birthday present from dbf, Tiffany necklace.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Nice color bal Louis&Mark  Great choice, congrats!


----------



## Cari284

*airborne*, thank you


----------



## MOWCAM

I went ahead with an Hermes Picotin in Poriton Clemece about two weeks ago....


----------



## Cari284

MOWCAM said:


> I went ahead with an Hermes Picotin in Poriton Clemece about two weeks ago....



Gaahh I love those! They are super cute  Congratulations!


----------



## ayla

MOWCAM said:


> I went ahead with an Hermes Picotin in Poriton Clemece about two weeks ago....



Congrats ! I love the colour ! And your s-lock cuff..


----------



## LotusOrchid

MOWCAM said:


> I went ahead with an Hermes Picotin in Poriton Clemece about two weeks ago....



congrats! I love the color and the Hermes leather...so supple and gorge!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Coral3 said:


> Gorgeous!!  Do you find it hard to get stuff in & out?... I've looked at these and the opening seemed really small & stiff to me (it was an 'evening' type size I looked at- I guess they have larger sizes as well).  I do love them though!



I felt the same when I was trying on the Lady Dior at the boutique. I found that the opening was too small, and I wondered if I could fir anything into it. 

Btw Deborah, I love your Lady Dior! The colour is very fresh and spring-like! =)


----------



## gnourtmat

my chanel cherry has just been popped!


----------



## MOWCAM

Cari284 said:


> Gaahh I love those! They are super cute  Congratulations!


 
Thank you guys - one of the guys in my office said it looked like a castrated swimcap, lol


----------



## Cari284

*gnourtmat*, gorgeous, congratulations to you


----------



## Cari284

MOWCAM said:


> Thank you guys - one of the guys in my office said it looked like a castrated swimcap, lol



Hahaha :lolots: I don't think so


----------



## gnourtmat

Cari284 said:


> *gnourtmat*, gorgeous, congratulations to you



Thank you *Cari284*! From what I see in your pic.. I see that you've made some non-louis purchases as well


----------



## glamourdoll.

I think.. I need to get back to my LV ways, guys. Been lurking in the Chanel section too often.. Here's what I bought yesterday..


----------



## sophiae

gnourtmat said:


> my chanel cherry has just been popped!


 

That is beautiful!  I'm drooling just looking at it...


----------



## aprilshowers040

I love all the Chanels.  I too have been spending too much time on the Chanel forum.  My birthday is next month...maybe I'll be next!


----------



## gnourtmat

sophiae said:


> That is beautiful!  I'm drooling just looking at it...







aprilshowers040 said:


> I love all the Chanels.  I too have been spending too much time on the Chanel forum.  My birthday is next month...maybe I'll be next!



me too! me too!


----------



## Elliespurse

I got my first non LV bags this month. :shame: 2010 Moutarde & Sang RH Work Bal.


----------



## Louis&Mark

seriously gorgeous *elliespurse*   like someone mentioned, it does look like ketchup and mustard.... i'm craving a hot dog right now.


----------



## Louis&Mark

thanks TD!!!  



Trolley-Dolly said:


> Nice color bal Louis&Mark  Great choice, congrats!


----------



## gnourtmat

Elliespurse said:


> I got my first non LV bags this month. :shame: 2010 Moutarde & Sang RH Work Bal.



lovely!


----------



## Fairy-bag

Yesterday I bought a Prada Logo Jacquard shopping bag, it is my first non-LV bag since last November, when I fell in love with LV and started my little LV collection.
Here it is:


----------



## Jaeniver

angelwings_hk said:


> i love it!



I love it too!


----------



## Pinkydream

Elliespurse said:


> I got my first non LV bags this month. :shame: 2010 Moutarde & Sang RH Work Bal.



Stunning bags! Huge congrats


----------



## Jaeniver

My new Gucci GG rain boots


----------



## ilovemylouisv

I love LV.  I sold my Chanel GST last year and I loved the bag...very pretty bag but I always go back to my LV bags most.

I'm considering a Bbag now lol


----------



## gre8dane

Elliespurse said:


> I got my first non LV bags this month. :shame: 2010 Moutarde & Sang RH Work Bal.


 
Beautiful colors!!


----------



## gre8dane

Took advantage of the Bloomingdales Friends & Family sale to get some Tory Burch Revas:


----------



## gre8dane

The Kitchen Aid 90th Anniversary Stand Mixer in Candy Apple Red, their Pomme, posed with the Pomme Alma BB:


----------



## ayla

^ Haha, what a set ! 

Love your Revas, my fave TBs !


----------



## luxery baby

my most recent now Lv purse ive bought is my Chanel Medallion tote for my birthday November 30th. I love it but nothing makes me feel the way Lv does


----------



## krispin41

The Easter Bunny just brought me a Coach Inlaid Peyton. I will be using my LV accessories with her though.


----------



## jewels28

gre8dane said:


> The Kitchen Aid 90th Anniversary Stand Mixer in Candy Apple Red, their Pomme, posed with the Pomme Alma BB:


 
Love it Gre8dane!


----------



## jewels28

airborne said:


>


 
Whoa!! Nice Fendis *Airborne*


----------



## jewels28

Louis&Mark said:


> my first Bbag! 10 Cyclade City


 
Beautiful Bal L&M!!


----------



## Sweet Pea

Elliespurse said:


> I got my first non LV bags this month. :shame: 2010 Moutarde & Sang RH Work Bal.


 Gorgeous!!!  Where did you find the Moutarde RH Work???


----------



## sarahguz

I was going to cheat today and buy myself a Hermes Kelly Double Tour Bracelet... but the store was closed when I got there! What retail store isn't open on Sunday?!?!?  Maybe it's a sign?


----------



## clu13

Lots of fun this month: Rebecca Minkoff easy rider studded pouch, Lauren Merkin Eve nude sequins clutch, tory burch harley pumps and patti wedges, taryn rose loafers, uggs slippers, and manolo blahnik bordeaux mary janes. I was digging the shoes this month.


----------



## sxcruz22

I figured I would revive this thread since I haven't been behaving lol.  So I've been straying away from vuitton lately.  I do plan on returning back to where I started, but sometimes you need to see what else is out there. 

*First my Hermès Lizard Ombré Collier de Chien.*









*Second are these awesome Prada laceless oxfords, which I just love!*


----------



## shalomjude

^^ Congrats .. lovely purchases


----------



## momofgirls

krispin41 said:


> The Easter Bunny just brought me a Coach Inlaid Peyton. I will be using my LV accessories with her though.


 I love your wallet


----------



## AksInLvoe

ayla said:


> Great purchases everyone.. but I know there's more out there !  Don't worry, we're here to support your addiction, Louis Vuitton or otherwise !


 
Hi ayla, i agree with you! I also support LV & non-LV purchases .

This April, I got a Chanel Medallion in SHW & half moon WOC in black SHW (photo not available right now) .

Everybody, enjoy all your new purchases!


----------



## kburns2000

gre8dane said:


> The Kitchen Aid 90th Anniversary Stand Mixer in Candy Apple Red, their Pomme, posed with the Pomme Alma BB:


 
I love this!!!!! Everything should have the option to come in Pomme  So yummy!!!!


----------



## llaga22

I got 2 MJs in this April.. Large Single in black and the large stardust Cecilia in black... a lLongchamp Duffel ( Eiffel Tower) in navy blue is on the way!


----------



## Louis&Mark

AksInLvoe said:


> Hi ayla, i agree with you! I also support LV & non-LV purchases .
> 
> This April, I got a Chanel Medallion in SHW & half moon WOC in black SHW (photo not available right now) .
> 
> Everybody, enjoy all your new purchases!


 
gorgeous chanel... congrats!!!


----------



## ayla

sxcruz22 said:


> I figured I would revive this thread since I haven't been behaving lol.  So I've been straying away from vuitton lately.  I do plan on returning back to where I started, but sometimes you need to see what else is out there.
> 
> *First my Hermès Lizard Ombré Collier de Chien.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Second are these awesome Prada laceless oxfords, which I just love!*



Your CdC is amazing ! I love the lizard !


----------



## AksInLvoe

Louis&M - thank you.
Saw your Bbag and Trevi pm...congrats on your purchases!! I love it all.


----------



## Louis&Mark

AksInLvoe said:


> Louis&M - thank you.
> Saw your Bbag and Trevi pm...congrats on your purchases!! I love it all.


 
thank you AsksInLvoe!!


----------



## hippo@alice

I bought this Chanel 09A Caviar Jumbo 2 weeks ago...hehe! I am soooo in  with it!


----------



## sxcruz22

ayla said:


> Your CdC is amazing ! I love the lizard !



Thanks ayla!  I went back and forth on this one for a long time.  I'm happy I finally bought it though.


----------



## airborne

thx u


jewels28 said:


> Whoa!! Nice Fendis *Airborne*


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Wow hippo@alice  LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the color!!!


----------



## airborne

congrats!


gnourtmat said:


> my chanel cherry has just been popped!


----------



## airborne

SO FRESH SO CLEAN! Congrats!



sxcruz22 said:


> I figured I would revive this thread since I haven't been behaving lol.  So I've been straying away from vuitton lately.  I do plan on returning back to where I started, but sometimes you need to see what else is out there.
> 
> *First my Hermès Lizard Ombré Collier de Chien.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Second are these awesome Prada laceless oxfords, which I just love!*


----------



## airborne

So fresh! Love caviar!



hippo@alice said:


> i bought this chanel 09a caviar jumbo 2 weeks ago...hehe!:d i am soooo in  With it!


----------



## Winiebean

My newest addition and very first pair! P.S. I'm a flats kind of girl


----------



## NL3181

My Hermes Evelyne TGM in yummy Taupe colour 
Taken without flash




Taken with flash


----------



## AksInLvoe

hippo@alice said:


> I bought this Chanel 09A Caviar Jumbo 2 weeks ago...hehe! I am soooo in  with it!



Love the color! Great purchase. Congrats hippo.


----------



## AksInLvoe

Winiebean said:


> My newest addition and very first pair! P.S. I'm a flats kind of girl



I want a pair too!! Beautiful. Congrats


----------



## Sharmilla Quari

NL3181 said:


> My Hermes Evelyne TGM in yummy Taupe colour
> Taken without flash


 
Drooling over your Hermes taupe Evelyne TGM 
You have a great taste NL3181


----------



## Fairy-bag

hippo@alice said:


> I bought this Chanel 09A Caviar Jumbo 2 weeks ago...hehe! I am soooo in  with it!



What can I say? It's stunning, congrats!


----------



## H-Angel

Everytime I go to the Gucci forum... I always end up getting side tracked to my target purchases...

I feel bad about doing this cause I told myself I am to sell MOST but a couple of my GUCCI bags.  I rarely use them because my LV bags are such beauties, its hard to keep my hands off of them.

But I hope I made the right decision on this one... looks so cute in photos


----------



## ayla

^ Super adorable, is it an outlet find ?


----------



## H-Angel

ayla said:


> ^ Super adorable, is it an outlet find ?


 
Yes... Eversince I learned about Gucci SAles thread... I never paid FULL price for GUCCI anymore.   It does look cute.  I hope I would love it in person.


----------



## ayla

^ Well, so at least you got it for a deal !


----------



## Louis&Mark

*hippo alice*  i love all your chanels.  beyond gorgeous


----------



## andro

My Prada change purse, Hermes Scarf, Jil Sander wallets and card holders, Prada messenger bag, Chrome Hearts Charms, and Balenciaga wallet.


----------



## hippo@alice

*AkslnLvoe, airborne, Trolley-Dolley, Fairy-bag and Louis&Mark*, thanks for all ur kind words and compliments! 

Congrats to everyone purchase too! Although we owned other designer goods, but we still love LV!


----------



## sxcruz22

airborne said:


> SO FRESH SO CLEAN! Congrats!



Thank you.


----------



## chanel123

Here is my Chloe "Marcie" tote in color "NUT" in size Large ! I love it !


----------



## rainrowan

I recently purchased a Stam and the first thing my young ds said to me was:
_"mom, why didn't you get an LV?"  _


----------



## ayla

rainrowan said:


> I recently purchased a Stam and the first thing my young ds said to me was:
> _"mom, why didn't you get an LV?"  _



Oooh, Mr. V can get to them when they're young too !


----------



## secy77

ayla said:


> I have to admit, I haven't purchased Louis Vuitton for some time.. :shame:
> 
> Here's most of my February acquisitions, I am missing a pair of Gucci flats, left at work !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say, I've been a bad bad girl !


 




I have that little Gucci weiner dog keychain too!  Love it!!


----------



## JLJRN

I'm loving my new Marc Jacobs single.....soft rich leather, perfect size, so comfy and many compartments!  Casual yet chic


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ nice!


----------



## mirason

*Fendi shoes*


----------



## mirason

*Dior shoes*


----------



## clu13

Jimmy choo and Valentino shoes!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Watch out LV... these could be my new addiction..

CLs!


----------



## ayla

Great shoes ladies !


----------



## Bagladee

Been waiting months for this one. Brought her home last night. Rolex Datejust 36mm Pink Flower Dial with Diamond Bezel...


----------



## ayla

^ Ah, I'm still drooling over this since your reveal in the Jewellery forum !


----------



## skyqueen

^^Me too!!!


----------



## clu13

Creed Virgin Island Water and my first set of Frette sheets (bella).


----------



## mrs.JC

Nvm having issues...


----------



## tanya t

I was wondering where this thread went......
introducing my Valentino's......


----------



## clu13

Fabulous tanya t!  I love the Valentino!


----------



## sxcruz22

I just cheated a little during the bluefly shoe sale.  Wow, I need to come back to LV.  I've been doing a lot of cheating lately.  Will post pics when I get them.


----------



## sxcruz22

Bagladee said:


> Been waiting months for this one. Brought her home last night. Rolex Datejust 36mm Pink Flower Dial with Diamond Bezel...



congrats I love your watch.


----------



## ayla

sxcruz22 said:


> I just cheated a little during the bluefly shoe sale.  Wow, I need to come back to LV.  I've been doing a lot of cheating lately.  Will post pics when I get them.



Make sure you post your finds when you get them !


----------



## hippo@alice

Congrats to everyone new purchase!!  Here are my April-July non-LV purchase so far...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## ayla

hippo@alice - I love love love the pink flap !


----------



## Chloe2003

JLJRN said:


> I'm loving my new Marc Jacobs single.....soft rich leather, perfect size, so comfy and many compartments! Casual yet chic


 
Hello! is this the XL? it looks wonderful on you!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

This is what happens when I ban myself from LV.. I start obsessing about other things!!!
CL Luggage Armadillos


----------



## ayla

^ Love them ! 

It seems like a lot of ladies have been lured in by the red bottoms.. the Loubie forum is sooo busy !


----------



## LVWILLIAMLV

The Vuitton's are watching you.


----------



## Totz87

new shoes by B&H italian brand *-*

bhshoes.it/magazine/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/05.jpg


----------



## Totz87

see on attachments


----------



## clu13

Fed Ex brought me Tory Burch espadrilles and my little Rebecca Minkoff Heartthrob clutch.  All that Neiman Marcus love made me go check out the sale, so I grabbed a gorgeous Diane Von Furstenberg dress and had them order me the Tria laser system.  I hope it works as well as O magazine claims!


----------



## hippo@alice

ayla said:


> hippo@alice - I love love love the pink flap !


Thank u, ayla! I love it too!


----------



## Winiebean

*hippo@alice* love the red gst!!


----------



## ulikeymahpurze?

I started out collecting Coach purses before I got into the LV obsession.  Here are some of my Coach:


----------



## ulikeymahpurze?

and some more...


----------



## ETenebris

Loewe Amazona...


----------



## birkel

hermes and goyard,h but lately louis my first love has been pulling me back calling like wit my SO and the louis bag oooo and my speedy multi color in white it is just soo perfect we have been a pair for a week now over birkins 2.55 and kellys and goyards something about louis L,V is in the air i guess!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sep

Balenciaga Vert Thyme Part Time






Bal with YSL Tributes 







Marc Jacobs North South Tote







Sissi Rossi Double Handle Tote







Balenciaga Coral PT


----------



## itsonly4me

Heres mine! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/itsonly4mes-first-h-reveal-608125-2.html


----------



## colourless20

^ I love this bag  congrats!


----------



## louislove29

i just recently purchased a walt disney world exclusive dooney and bourke tote which in my opinion is absolutely adorable


----------



## missmegan

Love everyones new items!  Seriously, is there anything better than shoppin?


----------



## sxcruz22

itsonly4me said:


> Heres mine!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/itsonly4mes-first-h-reveal-608125-2.html



Congrats!  What color is it?  It looks to be a 35cm.  Also one more q is that the H ribbon I see tied around your dress?  Enjoy your new birkin!


----------



## Bagnista

I love them.... Where did you get them??.....



Elliespurse said:


> I got my first non LV bags this month. :shame: 2010 Moutarde & Sang RH Work Bal.


----------



## itsonly4me

sxcruz22 said:


> Congrats! What color is it? It looks to be a 35cm. Also one more q is that the H ribbon I see tied around your dress? Enjoy your new birkin!


 

Thanks sxcruz!  Its actually a 30 and the color is Rosy in swift (its really hard to capture the color!).  Oh and yes the H ribbon was sort of a joke.


----------



## Elliespurse

Bagnista said:


> I love them.... Where did you get them??.....



Thanks!  -I got the Moutarde Work from ****** and I actually got the Sang Work while on vacation in Bangkok!


----------



## kbaldwin

Do shoes count?

YSL Tribute Sandals


----------



## airborne

my maia python handbag LOVE IT!




MY CHLOE KATHLEEN




MY FENDI B BAG
http://i836.photobucket.com/albums/zz288/talenaairborne[/URL]
[URL="http://forum.purseblog.com/[IMG]http://i836.photobucket.com/albums/zz288/talenaairborne/DSC03455.jpg"]/DSC03455.jpg[/IMG]
MY BURBERRY KNIGHT STUDDED 




MY GUCCI BOSTON




MY MJ ROBERT!


----------



## hippo@alice

Winiebean said:


> *hippo@alice* love the red gst!!



Thanks, Winiebean!


----------



## ayla

kbaldwin said:


> Do shoes count?
> 
> YSL Tribute Sandals



Absolutely - congrats on your new Tribute Sandals ! These are my favourite style of shoes.


----------



## sxcruz22

I cheated again ;]
My Christian Louboutin Louis Strass Sneaker


----------



## shalomjude

^^ Congrats .. stunning purchase


----------



## pinkgoldfish

sxcruz22 said:


> I cheated again ;]
> My Christian Louboutin Louis Strass Sneaker



Loove those! I saw Mika on a festival this summer and he wore these in white. It looked perfect!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*sxcruz22* those are simply amaaaazing! Congrats!
And thanks for reminding me that my currently on hold strass project will be worth it in the end!!


----------



## sxcruz22

shalomjude said:


> ^^ Congrats .. stunning purchase


Thank you.



pinkgoldfish said:


> Loove those! I saw Mika on a festival this summer and he wore these in white. It looked perfect!


Mika has nearly every single men's louboutin I've ever heard of and then some lol.



lisalovesshoes said:


> *sxcruz22* those are simply amaaaazing! Congrats!
> And thanks for reminding me that my currently on hold strass project will be worth it in the end!!


Thanks!  I can't wait to see your finished project.  Good luck!


----------



## shalomjude

I purchased a Mulberry pouch today...most of my non-LV purchases have
been furniture..eames, hans wegner etc.. that can be just as addictive as LV


----------



## gnourtmat

my chanel sunnies! :sunnies


----------



## Lab3l_L0l@

gnourtmat said:


> my chanel sunnies! :sunnies




Simply Beautiful!! Congrats On Your New CHANEL CH5171 Sunnies. I wanted these in Tortoise but went i went to put them up they were sold out so i Got The Le Perle's(Ch5132h) in Black.


----------



## MsFrida

Found this lovely cosmetic case at Bottega Veneta's sale (my first BV item!), it just had to come home with me! I tried on a whole bunch of bags at LV to make up for it though 











Reveal here


----------



## ayla

^ Congrats ! 

I'm still dying to get my first BV piece.. :shame:


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Dh bought me a Valentino Histoire in black patent leather.  It's absolutely amazing I must say.


----------



## Karl's Gal

Gucci Ipad case in GG logo - and I don't even have an Ipad yet!!!


----------



## sixela

Went to the LV store to try on the Alma BB before I made these two purchases... The BB was so cute!!! But the strap was too long for my body.. And it didn't look like there would be a way to shorten it... 

So here they are... my Chanel m/l & Jumbo both black in ghw~ *pre-price increase*


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I got my Coach Sophia large gathered leather in gray.  598 retail I had a store coupon came to 475,  I like this bag and it was a pilot so not many will have it


----------



## MsFrida

ayla said:


> ^ Congrats !
> 
> I'm still dying to get my first BV piece.. :shame:


 
Thank you!  I started small, but definitely wouldn't mind something bigger 




sixela said:


> Went to the LV store to try on the Alma BB before I made these two purchases... The BB was so cute!!! But the strap was too long for my body.. And it didn't look like there would be a way to shorten it...
> 
> So here they are... my Chanel m/l & Jumbo both black in ghw~ *pre-price increase*


 
Love them!


----------



## LVOEnyc

sixela said:


> Went to the LV store to try on the Alma BB before I made these two purchases... The BB was so cute!!! But the strap was too long for my body.. And it didn't look like there would be a way to shorten it...
> 
> So here they are... my Chanel m/l & Jumbo both black in ghw~ *pre-price increase*



LUCKY!!!!! I'm dying for a black caviar jumbo, and the price increase really broke my heart. Determined to get one before the next!


----------



## LVOEnyc

*gnourtmat* yay my favorite sunnies! I LOVE bows!


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I also bought this today(I was a bit disappointed with Rivington Cabbas May still buy it but unsure)---Lace Valentino duffel Large $995--this bag is TDF!  I am getting the sneakers but probably wont wear it till fall--how do you wear high tops with capris or shorts?  anyways here is this bag.


----------



## joope

i head straight to CHANEL..... i think i buy because of its forever increasing price!!!!


----------



## joope

MsFrida said:


> Found this lovely cosmetic case at Bottega Veneta's sale (my first BV item!), it just had to come home with me! I tried on a whole bunch of bags at LV to make up for it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reveal here




i am not any bit into bottega but i super love this!!!


----------



## joope

sixela said:


> Went to the LV store to try on the Alma BB before I made these two purchases... The BB was so cute!!! But the strap was too long for my body.. And it didn't look like there would be a way to shorten it...
> 
> So here they are... my Chanel m/l & Jumbo both black in ghw~ *pre-price increase*



i got my alma bb yesterday..... agree the strap a little long BUT i love it too much to let go.....


----------



## MsFrida

joope said:


> i head straight to CHANEL..... i think i buy because of its forever increasing price!!!!


 
I LOVE it! 



joope said:


> i am not any bit into bottega but i super love this!!!


 
Thank you


----------



## ayla

joope said:


> i head straight to CHANEL..... i think i buy because of its forever increasing price!!!!



Love the jumbo, it's a classic piece you'll be able to wear forever @


----------



## MsFrida

The colour is a bit off, but I got these in the mail today


----------



## sixela

Thank you *MsFrida* & *LVOEnyc*~~~ 

*MsFrida* you have some nice buys! I love that BV case...! I don't own any BV pieces except for a phone strap from a while back.. and now since I use an iphone it's become obsolete! so sad~! 

*LVOEnyc* I think they are rumoring the next one already~ better start hunting!!! 

*joope* you are so lucky! I just couldn't justify buying it because I probably wouldn't use it as much since the straps are so darn long! But congrats on your BB & Flap~!


----------



## momofgirls

shalomjude said:


> I purchased a Mulberry pouch today...most of my non-LV purchases have
> been furniture..eames, hans wegner etc.. that can be just as addictive as LV


 Cute Pouch


----------



## joope

sixela

i think i will alter the length... really, 3 cm each side.... better than nothing!!! muahahahaha!!!! and also i thought it can serve as an evening bag when hand carry since its in vernis.

oh yes, i am ONLY near to 5".......


----------



## MsFrida

sixela said:


> *MsFrida* *you have some nice buys! I love that BV case...!* I don't own any BV pieces except for a phone strap from a while back.. and now since I use an iphone it's become obsolete! so sad~!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Phédre

My first non-LV purchase in a long time: Oversized Alexa in oak.


----------



## MsFrida

^ Lovely!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

Phédre;16198850 said:
			
		

> My first non-LV purchase in a long time: Oversized Alexa in oak.


OMG WOW  What brand is that?? Sorry if it's a silly question, I love this bag and the color is TDF. Congrats


----------



## Phédre

joyceluvsbags said:


> OMG WOW  What brand is that?? Sorry if it's a silly question, I love this bag and the color is TDF. Congrats


 
It's Mulberry. Thanks!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

OOOH my it's just lovely Phedre! Thank you!


----------



## sixela

joope said:


> sixela
> 
> i think i will alter the length... really, 3 cm each side.... better than nothing!!! muahahahaha!!!! and also i thought it can serve as an evening bag when hand carry since its in vernis.
> 
> oh yes, i am ONLY near to 5".......


 
Oh yes~ you can always alter... But I am so lazy! Plus it's extra $ to get it altered..  so cheap now after I've just splurged on my Chanels.

Btw, do you know how much it would be to get it altered? I am assuming you are getting it done at LV. . .?


----------



## ayla

Phédre;16198850 said:
			
		

> My first non-LV purchase in a long time: Oversized Alexa in oak.



Beautiful ! 

Is the bag heavy ? And is it lined in leather ?


----------



## joope

sixela said:


> Oh yes~ you can always alter... But I am so lazy! Plus it's extra $ to get it altered..  so cheap now after I've just splurged on my Chanels.
> 
> Btw, do you know how much it would be to get it altered? I am assuming you are getting it done at LV. . .?



my sa says its free for first alteration but i wonder how true is it and it will take around 6 weeks to complete but he will try to rush it out in 4 weeks. but i seriously wonder how can it be foc????


----------



## shalomjude

Phédre;16198850 said:
			
		

> My first non-LV purchase in a long time: Oversized Alexa in oak.



Congrats ...lovely purchase...I really some of the mulberry bags this season. I purchased a Chloe jacket...I love clothes too


----------



## Phédre

ayla said:


> Beautiful !
> 
> Is the bag heavy ? And is it lined in leather ?


 
The bag isn't heavy because the leather is really soft and fine. It's lined in fabric.


----------



## Pigeu

I got these recently.. still haven't been worn yet!


----------



## ayla

^ Are those the Ron Rons ?


----------



## Lab3l_L0l@

Accessories is key in my wardrobe! And once i seen these pieces i simply had to buy them. 





My adorable Swarovski LYCHEE angelfish necklace that can be doubled as a phone charm.!!!





My Lovely Large Thin Bangle.! Love this!





And finally, My New Micheal Kors Watch!!!!!!!


----------



## joyceluvsbags

^^^^ OMG Looove the MK white ceramic Watch!! TDF. Oh I have that Swarovski bracelet in silver! Congrats


----------



## Lab3l_L0l@

Thank you *Joyceluvsbags*!!! I was so stoked to get them! hehe!


----------



## anette82

Lab3l_L0l@ said:


>


 nice!

My two latest non-LV purchases other than food & trips 





Christian Louboutin Tout En V in Cuoio 

and the ones posted earlier-





Christian Louboutin pre fall suede metallic square banana


----------



## Pigeu

ayla said:


> ^ Are those the Ron Rons ?




Nope, they're Decollete 328 100mm


----------



## ayla

^ Love them !


----------



## Lab3l_L0l@

Another Non-Lv Purchase. But this Amber Necklace is simply Beautiful IRL!!!!


----------



## joope

hoping Mr Louis is not at home.......


----------



## ayla

joope said:


> hoping Mr Louis is not at home.......



Congrats - did you beat the price increase ?


----------



## boyoverboard

Lab3l_L0l@, I love your Michael Kors watch!


----------



## Jaeniver

Lab3l_L0l@ said:


> Accessories is key in my wardrobe! And once i seen these pieces i simply had to buy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My adorable Swarovski LYCHEE angelfish necklace that can be doubled as a phone charm.!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Lovely Large Thin Bangle.! Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, My New Micheal Kors Watch!!!!!!!



I have been wanting a MK watch forever! It's gorgeous!


----------



## joope

ayla said:


> Congrats - did you beat the price increase ?



tell me about it...... i have no choice but to buy it in Singapore and we experienced the hike since july...... *not good*


----------



## ayla

joope said:


> tell me about it...... i have no choice but to buy it in Singapore and we experienced the hike since july...... *not good*



At least your bag is beautiful ?


----------



## DisCo

I bought Havaianas flip flops for my 3 year old LOL


----------



## rookie bag

I still love you louisy, but i had to get some *gucci*.


----------



## ayla

^ I love the Guccisima print hobo, so pretty !


----------



## baglady2006

My only non LV purchases have been a pair of Jimmy Choo wedges, and a Coach bag a few months ago.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

I bought a coach gathered sophia bag 598 and a beautiful lace valentino bag plus clothes, makeup etc.......


----------



## Lab3l_L0l@

boyoverboard said:


> Lab3l_L0l@, I love your Michael Kors watch!



Thanks *Boyoverboard*!!!


----------



## Lab3l_L0l@

Jaeniver said:


> I have been wanting a MK watch forever! It's gorgeous!



Thank you!!!


----------



## sbabyphat

I bought a Balenciaga City about a month ago.


----------



## gre8dane

FINALLY got my Hearts on Fire studs!  My HOF collection is almost complete!


----------



## ayla

^ Congrats - they're stunning ! 

What are the specs on those bad boys ?


----------



## gre8dane

Thanks!  I have no idea about the specs, just SPARKLY & BLINGY!  They sparkle in the dark - I have an HOF ring, a lady next to me in the movie theater complimented me on the ring in the middle of a movie.  Wish I had a better camera to capture the earrings.  Here's the site:
http://www.heartsonfire.com/#/us/en-us/perfection/


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

I bought this Be&D bag for a great price and I LOVE it but I took it out the other day and it transferred BLACK onto my WHITE blouse!  What would you do??  I guess I have to return it unless there's some trick to fixing this (other than always wearing black with it.. :/).  Here's the bag:

http://www.beandd.com/Merchant2/mer...=BeandD&Product_Code=HHKG&Category_Code=HBALL

If anyone has any input I would SO appreciate it.  Thinking of replacing it with the Be&D woodstock but don't know if it'll be too trendy... Please help!!


----------



## CMM

While on vacation I got a new David Yurman classic cable 5 mm bracelet with turquoise tips and a bunch of fab Theory clothes at the outlets!


----------



## glitterintheair

Today I got my first Balenciaga!


----------



## tonkamama

Sorry Mr. Vuitton, I went a little crazy this year with other brands...  but you are always my all time favorite just like a royal old friend.... I promise I will be back soon!!  

My May 2010 purchase ~ Chanel classic caviar jumbo beige w/ silver hardware & classic bag with flap SAC Rabat





My Aug 2010 purchase ~ Balenciaga 2010 black RGGH city & moutarde RH city





Balenciaga 2010 Anthra SGH part time


----------



## mrs.JC

a purse, matching wallet, tracksuit (top & bottom), mouse


----------



## lvt

prada sunglasses





 fendi belt





 dolce and gabbana 





  dior shoes


----------



## joope

here is my Chanel 2010 fall collection........ classic flap....... *ECRU!!!!*


----------



## Deborah1986

_new chanel sunglasses_ :sunnies


----------



## cherrylollipops

Got a beautiful Mulberry Roxanne


----------



## Lee

No pic but a Chanel messenger bag.


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Bought a Goyard St Louis PM in black/black-pic in my siggy


----------



## DisCo

I got a Marc by Marc Jacobs dress (see thumbnail) 

Prada bag charm/key chain






Gucci Key chain


----------



## alyshajo

In between my LV purchases yesterday and today, I snapped up a pretty _Via la Mode_ ostrich leather wallet in Lavender 






It was on sale too as they don't make this colour any more and there was only one left!!! :greengrin:


----------



## louislover260

Here is mine! 

Marc by Marc Jacobs Packable Shopping tote.... for only $58!!!  I'm saving for my next few LV purchases and needed a little something to carry me over until I'm able to buy LV again next year.  I also needed a beat around/rainy day bag.


----------



## purseprincess32

Beautiful purchases everyone!~


----------



## DisCo

Prada Sunnies


----------



## LVOE__8.7

i like those Pradas, DisCo!


----------



## DisCo

Thanks kellybelly8788!!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

My BF bought me this Prada Vitello Shine Tote and Prada wallet in September and I love them both!


----------



## clu13

Not feeling LV at all lately.  Bad pics, but I got this Valentino last week but I have not taken it out of the bag yet - I am still hoping that DH will get me my birthday Chanel, though this is growing on me . . .


----------



## clp moo em

<<<<<My husband bought me a stunning Prada Vitello Daino tote for our 4th anniversary in cobalt blue on the 2nd december 2010. Its my avatar picture at present


----------



## nvie

Chanel Black Grand Shopping Tote with gold hardware. A birthday gift from my dear husband! My very first Chanel. It wins hands down compared to Empriente Luminuese PM! Sorry Louis!


----------



## In*LVoe*

Love all your purchases! I've been cheating too, with Gucci 

Just got these in the last few days and absolutely love them:

Gucci 1073 M Shoulder Bag in brown suede
Gucci 1973 M Top Handle in red suede
Gucci GG Running M Hobo in bordeaux Nubuck


----------



## Bunifa

My two new Gucci guccissima babies!


----------



## clu13

Went to LV, but still was not feeling it.  I think 2011 is going to be more about shoes.  I cannot wait to wear these tomorrow and then pick up the Prada and Tory boots that I pre-saled at Neiman Marcus.


----------



## AndyLVoe

My newest non LV purchase is my Burberry, Quilted Leather Hobo (color Tobacco).. I loooovvve it!!  The leather is also beyond soft and smells so good, the interior of this bag is interesting what with all the separate compartments and cool lining.  Its a shoulder bag that actually stays on my shoulder, and it doesnt feel at all heavy.  I'm loving this bag!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/56170691@N08/5324277056/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/56170691@N08/5323673677/in/photostream/


----------



## AndyLVoe

clu13 said:


> Went to LV, but still was not feeling it.  I think 2011 is going to be more about shoes.  I cannot wait to wear these tomorrow and then pick up the Prada and Tory boots that I pre-saled at Neiman Marcus.



Gorgeous shoes! =)


----------



## jenniletv

I bought a Coach Kristin drawstring rouched hobo in chalk.  Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## kenzo89

Recently bought a Givenchy Pandora and Gucci python wallet as well as a pair of Christian Louboutin Fred's on their way.

I'm not feeling LV as much nowadays.


----------



## bebot

got this in London.. . .  sorry Louis, i was in Mulberry hometown


----------



## clp moo em

My mulberry iphone case and new ray bans i picked both up in the sale and my Prada vitello daino tote i recently posted without pics!


----------



## bebot

clp moo em said:


> My mulberry iphone case and new ray bans i picked both up in the sale and my Prada vitello daino tote i recently posted without pics!


 
i love your prada tote


----------



## crazyaboutnails

I cheated with a Gucci Sukey.. but I am planning on purchasing the Delightful next month.


----------



## Tikoma

As you see, i'm a huge Burberry Fan! All were on sale except the Wallet and the scarf.


----------



## missgiannina

lately ive become obsessed with Louboutins


----------



## Flip88

alyshajo said:


> In between my LV purchases yesterday and today, I snapped up a pretty _Via la Mode_ ostrich leather wallet in Lavender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was on sale too as they don't make this colour any more and there was only one left!!! :greengrin:



it is beautiful


----------



## gre8dane

Finished my Pandora bracelet:






Found this Royal Copenhagen Gravy Boat:






My Hearts on Fire pendant:


----------



## jenniletv

Well I have been stocking up on coach bags and accessories, bad girl I know.  I have four now (just got in the last 2 weeks) and four on the way and 2 wallets and one cosmetics case so far this month alone!!  Its sad that I can get 3 coach bags for the price on 1 LV but hey I am branching out.


----------



## LVoe.

my DBF bought me my first balenciaga black city &&"another first bluegreyish bottege venetta zippy wallet (not sure the name of color its called)


----------



## DisCo

Since December? Pebbled marine YSL Roady Hobo, Oak OS Mulberry Alexa, Black caviar Chanel GST, Large Grey Reissue Camera case and various le pliages...GULP!!


----------



## clp moo em

bebot said:


> i love your prada tote



Thank you i love it too


----------



## Steven_Y

My only non-LV.


----------



## faidey

Asides from LV, my other interests are Marc Jacobs, Gucci & Balenciaga


----------



## gre8dane

I love it when other items go on sale/clearance so I can get a bargain and use the savings on LV!   My Burberry Puffer:


----------



## jewels28

Well, I went to Saks on Sunday and I wandered into Chanel after I left LV where I saw that magical word that we will never see in the LV store...SALE!

I picked up my first little Chanel item...my cute Notebook in Dark Brown


----------



## jewels28

And the inside


----------



## AllthingsLV

jewels28 said:


> And the inside


Oh that is nice!!!!


----------



## jewels28

AllthingsLV said:


> Oh that is nice!!!!


 

Thanks!


----------



## gre8dane

MAC Wonder Woman, LOVE it!


----------



## Omaha_2072

My Burberry Trench Giant Checkered Crinkle Scarf in Pale...


----------



## Omaha_2072

My 6x8 Coach Julia Agenda in Brass...


----------



## Omaha_2072

Chrisitan Louboutin Pony Hair Leopard Lady Claude...





(borrowed pix)


----------



## Omaha_2072

Christian Louboutin Cramberry Altadamas...





(borrowed pix)


----------



## calipursegal

I bought the purse in May 2010 and then I got my first LV in Jan. 2011.  I found a wallet in Jan. 2011 to match the purse, but now I only wear my LV bags. It was odd that it took me so long to find the matching wallet and then when I did I don't use the purse anymore!


----------



## bling-nut

I have Gucci bag and 2 coach bags, a pair of prada shoes, 2 versace sunglasses and a couple of pairs of prada sunglasses and I really like all of them.....but they're just not Louis


----------



## Lab3l_L0l@

My latest Goodies! My Marc By Marc Jacobs Laptop bag in Quartz Grey, My Micheal Kors Double Cuff in Navy, and MY FAV. new D&G3081 sunnies!!!


----------



## Flip88

Omaha_2072 said:


> Chrisitan Louboutin Pony Hair Leopard Lady Claude...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (borrowed pix)



gorgeous


----------



## louislover260

Here's mine...

My long awaited Dooney and Bourke Alto NS Janine Tote


----------



## deem0nessa

my latest non LV purchase!


----------



## alexandra28

SO CUTE!!!! Love your baby  Congrats!



deem0nessa said:


> my latest non LV purchase!


----------



## HeavenAF

deem0nessa said:


> my latest non LV purchase!



OMGGGGGGGGG


----------



## gre8dane

deem0nessa said:


> my latest non LV purchase!


 
  SO frickin' cute!!!  What is her name??


----------



## thewave1969

deem0nessa said:


> my latest non LV purchase!


The best purchase I have seen!!!


----------



## deem0nessa

thanks everyone...i forget how taxing it is to crate train...worse than bringing home newborn...

her name is Suki...


----------



## DisCo

deem0nessa said:


> my latest non LV purchase!



Adorable!!!!!


----------



## shalomjude

deem0nessa said:


> thanks everyone...i forget how taxing it is to crate train...worse than bringing home newborn...
> 
> her name is Suki...



ohh She is soo cute and I agree you do forget


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

coach large shoulder madison in bone with gold hardware.


----------



## boyoverboard

louislover260 said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> My long awaited Dooney and Bourke Alto NS Janine Tote



That is gorgeous!! Congrats! Is this a current style?


----------



## louislover260

boyoverboard said:


> That is gorgeous!! Congrats! Is this a current style?


 
Thanks boyoverboard!  Yes, it's a current style, here's the link: http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=50085

I've carried it two days straight, it's not quite as big as I'd like, but it gets the job done.


----------



## purselover328

My newest Marc by Marc Jacobs!

http://img571.imageshack.us/i/img0799f.jpg/


----------



## socalgem

Gucci Medium Sukey Tote


----------



## kalola2309

Loewe Bolso Maia


----------



## deem0nessa

louislover260 said:


> Here's mine...
> 
> My long awaited Dooney and Bourke Alto NS Janine Tote



this is yummy!...im definitely thinking of picking one up....I wouldn't be breaking a bag ban since its not LV right


----------



## boyoverboard

louislover260 said:


> Thanks boyoverboard!  Yes, it's a current style, here's the link: http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=50085
> 
> I've carried it two days straight, it's not quite as big as I'd like, but it gets the job done.



Thank you for the link. It's a beautiful bag! Sigh. I wish I could buy it here in the UK! (Without having to pay exorbitant income charges.)


----------



## boyoverboard

My latest bag acquisitions - black leather Vivienne Westwood messenger and Longchamp Le Pliage travel bag in graphite.


----------



## vfarzam

deem0nessa said:


> my latest non LV purchase!



Awwww!!!!  So precious!!  I have 3 Dobies!!!  Love them!


----------



## clu13

I tried to resist these, but the Fashion Rocks event at Neiman Marcus was so fun.  I have been dreaming about nude shoes and that much toe cleavage cannot be resisted.


----------



## haven

I can't believe that I strayed after several years of only buying LV. I wanted a light color, leather summery bag that was under 1k, and LV doesn't have anything like that. LOL!

Plus I saw photos of Eva carrying this bag, and I decided that I have to have it. 

*Coach *Kristin Collection Elevated Leather Sage round satchel in pink/taupe  

I can't seem to get the photo links to work.


----------



## bluekit

OMG Suki is So adorable!!!! 

Here's my contribution:
Chanel Dark Navy Blue Medium Camera Case.


----------



## girlsnstilettos

I'm with bluekit a bought Chanel! These were all purchased since November


----------



## thewave1969

haven said:


> I can't believe that I strayed after several years of only buying LV. I wanted a light color, leather summery bag that was under 1k, and LV doesn't have anything like that. LOL!
> 
> Plus I saw photos of Eva carrying this bag, and I decided that I have to have it.
> 
> *Coach *Kristin Collection Elevated Leather Sage round satchel in pink/taupe
> 
> I can't seem to get the photo links to work.


The same! After LV for quite a while, I wanted a nice and modern python bag for summer and I got a beautiful Coach Kristin hobo with the flap that was just perfect!


----------



## Winiebean

lovely..Congrats!!





clu13 said:


> I tried to resist these, but the Fashion Rocks event at Neiman Marcus was so fun. I have been dreaming about nude shoes and that much toe cleavage cannot be resisted.


----------



## diana27arvi

Just got my first Burberry  
(But Louis is still my #1)


----------



## ParisLV

deem0nessa said:


> my latest non lv purchase!


 
*you win!*


----------



## ParisLV

*So.... the question is... Did I cheat on Dear Louie??? Well...*


----------



## ParisLV

*Well... maybe a little.... But just pearls... *




*^^^This ring has 2 square cut diamonds on each side of the pearl and four square cuts on both side of the band.  Not sure why that's not showing.*


*Oh... and a little Chanel Bling! ... but that's it...*


----------



## ParisLV

*Okay... I'll also cop to a couple of pairs of shoes!... Well yeah, these are the ones I'm going to admit to! My LV SA knows my TPF handle... better not disclose too much Non LV!* 










*I added ^^^^ this stock photo because they are so light they are hard to photograph.* 









*^^^^  Prada*


----------



## enamored

ParisLV said:


> *So.... the question is... Did I cheat on Dear Louie??? Well...*


 
I laughed out loud at this picture!  Is this your baby too, in addition to Mrs. Poo-del?

Love your Chanel jewelry!! I have been drooling over a Chanel bag but now I will have to check out the jewelry too.


----------



## ParisLV

enamored said:


> I laughed out loud at this picture! Is this your baby too, in addition to Mrs. Poo-del?
> 
> Love your Chanel jewelry!! I have been drooling over a Chanel bag but now I will have to check out the jewelry too.


 
*No this is not my puppy but it is the funniest picture, it makes me laugh everytime I see it.  You can just see him saying..  "What???  What makes you think I'm the one that got the lip gloss on the carpet???? I mean, maybe it was me... but maybe it wasn't!!!"  hehehehe*

*I can resist most Chanel bags, I will buy only the really stunning and more rare ones.  Fortunately I only find those in Paris so I'm safe most of the year.   But Chanel jewelry is such an obsession with me.  If you check out my collection thread you will see more Chanel Jewelry.  I went on a 2 day trip and I think I took 6 or 7 pairs of Chanel earrings; I probably own 20 pairs, if not more.  I  Chanel Jewelry!*


----------



## Kansashalo

I recently purchased a Bal City!


----------



## LOUISBOY

deem0nessa said:


> my latest non LV purchase!




Omg too cute


----------



## roses5682

I recently got a Gucci Watch and a pair of gucci shades.  Here is a pic of the watch

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=480140&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## bluekit

girlsnstilettos said:


> I'm with bluekit a bought Chanel! These were all purchased since November


 
those were great cheats!  Love the summer flaps!!

ParisLV, love your CC CJs!


----------



## Expy00

Lately, it's been Valentino for me.... both hand bags and shoes:


----------



## Binkysmom

I LOVE Valentino shoes! TDF!

Paris LV - have you had any problems with your Chanel earrings? I know one of the pairs my sis has the beads fell out the first time she wore them (1 on each earring). Luckily they were able to repair them, but now she's a little gun shy to buy more.


----------



## ParisLV

Expy00 said:


> Lately, it's been Valentino for me.... both hand bags and shoes:


 
*All FAB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Expy00

ParisLV said:


> *All FAB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Thank you, ParisLV. I love your beige Valentino wedges, they're very nice and seem quite comfy to wear.




Binkysmom said:


> I LOVE Valentino shoes! TDF!



Thank you, Binkysmom. There are some really gorgeous Valentino shoe styles available. Unfortunately, most of them have too high of a heel height for me to comfortably walk in so I'll just have to admire them from afar


----------



## LVOEnyc

WOOHOO!!!! *LOVE*

Perfect for living in Vegas!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

My new 2011 Balenciaga Nuage City with giant silver hardware!!!

Outfit:

T by Alexander Wang shirt

Blank NYC jeans

Michael Kors python platform heels


----------



## honey28

Don't have any pictures...
Marc Jacobs Eugenie Clutch in Beige. 
Nevertheless, it's MJ and therefore only a half-cheat.


----------



## ParisLV

LVOEnyc said:


> WOOHOO!!!! *LOVE*
> 
> Perfect for living in Vegas!


 
*Lovely!*


----------



## Pinkydream

Swe3tGirl said:


> My new 2011 Balenciaga Nuage City with giant silver hardware!!!
> 
> Outfit:
> 
> T by Alexander Wang shirt
> 
> Blank NYC jeans
> 
> Michael Kors python platform heels



absolutely beautiful choice! nuage is such a beautiful color. big congrats!


----------



## Pinkydream

LVOEnyc said:


> WOOHOO!!!! *LOVE*
> 
> Perfect for living in Vegas!



omg they are fabulos! big congrats!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Thank you! I agree on the beauty of Nuage. It's unique in a sense that it's purple or blue at different angles and lighting.



Pinkydream said:


> absolutely beautiful choice! nuage is such a beautiful color. big congrats!


----------



## Beni

My new Ferragamo loafers for spring/summer


----------



## LVoeG

deem0nessa said:


> my latest non LV purchase!


 
So cute baby, totally adorable


----------



## PinkTissue

PIC 1 - My Valentino collection. Roses bag and wallet. No petting please. People just like to touch the silk roses.
PIC 2 - My Fendi collection bought recently except for the chef zucca rose.
PIC 3 - I could not resist this Prada wallet. It is so fluffy and puffy
PIC 4 - Kate Spade bag. Cheap, fluffy and water proof!!!!


----------



## nara2552

2011 balanciaga city black with silver giant hardware  
sorry LV, i just had to share this...


----------



## pinkdewy

My first Chanel CJs 












They are so addictive I plan to buy 1 every pay day


----------



## ParisLV

pinkdewy said:


> My first Chanel CJs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so addictive I plan to buy 1 every pay day


 
*They are very addictive, you are correct!!  I was going through my boxes, looking for an authenticy card and found 2 more boxes of earrings.  I buy the really trendy "one of a kind pieces" and sometimes those end up being stored more than worn.  I have one pair that is Coco Chanel "sitting on the moon", she's actually sitting on a pearl.  LOVE Your New Stuff.*


----------



## pinkdewy

Thanks ParisLV, you are such an enabler


----------



## paradise_valley

I have two non-LV purchases: A brand-new Kate Spade Sofia and a pre-loved Chanel w/charm lock (authenticated in Chanel forum) for going out to dinner.


----------



## dlynn

SHH! . . . Chanel Precious M/Flap/seafoam 

Are you guys proud of me . . . it isn't WHITE! (lol)


----------



## crazyforhermess

Fabulous color dlynn!

I have 3 prada, 1 coach, 1 gucci, 1 chanel, 1 herbag, 1 birkin, 2 polo (my first bag).


----------



## dlynn

~ chanel mini precious ~ juane


----------



## ParisLV

dlynn said:


> ~ chanel mini precious ~ juane


*so cute! *


----------



## dlynn

crazyforhermess said:


> Fabulous color dlynn!
> 
> I have 3 prada, 1 coach, 1 gucci, 1 chanel, 1 herbag, 1 birkin, 2 polo (my first bag).



Thanks . . . I just love the color too!


----------



## dlynn

ParisLV said:


> *so cute! *



Thanks, ParisLV . . . I havent used it yet, hope it is not too small! Im use to my artsys, almas, speedies and breas!


----------



## jinxedbaglady

dlynn said:


> ~ chanel mini precious ~ juane


gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## dlynn

jinxedbaglady said:


> gorgeous!!!!!



Thanks jinxedbaglady; it puts me in such a sunny, happy mood!


----------



## bluekit

yikes!!  I've been cheating on Mr. LV a lot this month!!!    My HG bag of all bags.


----------



## lshcat

My first very little Chanel indulgence (lambskin clutch)... now I know what people mean when they say "feels like butter."


----------



## dlynn

I am loving all of these CHANELS


----------



## DisCo

dlynn said:


> SHH! . . . Chanel Precious M/Flap/seafoam
> 
> Are you guys proud of me . . . it isn't WHITE! (lol)





dlynn said:


> ~ chanel mini precious ~ juane



I love the colourful stones on these Chanel bags! And the colour selection is amazing!


----------



## pinkdewy

Chanel earrings.


----------



## HeavenAF

bluekit said:


> yikes!!  I've been cheating on Mr. LV a lot this month!!!    My HG bag of all bags.



this bag is absolutely delicious


----------



## C-La

mirason said:


> *Dior shoes*


OMG love those Dior boots


----------



## FlipDiver

My newest Chanel... 

*Chanel Metallic Turquoise Reissue *


----------



## SDBagLover

I LOVE that color and the Chanel bag!  It's beautiful!


----------



## mirason

C-La said:


> OMG love those Dior boots


 
Thanks  Indeed, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## clu13

So much for not buying any bags this year to focus on shoes: Lauren Merkin Stingray Print Pink Lucy, random purple Kate Spade that is just the perfect cross-body, Treesje Envy that Minka Kelly rocks and the Botkier Venice Satchel that I have been craving since it was a purseblog entry back in January http://savvy.purseblog.com/botkier/

Plus the DVF ZIa sandals in NM exclusive coral.


----------



## lshcat

FlipDiver said:


> My newest Chanel...
> 
> *Chanel Metallic Turquoise Reissue *





Absolutely stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsCandice

My new wallet. She came in yesterday.


----------



## MsCandice

Love all the colors, and textures. those shoes are fun. 



clu13 said:


> So much for not buying any bags this year to focus on shoes: Lauren Merkin Stingray Print Pink Lucy, random purple Kate Spade that is just the perfect cross-body, Treesje Envy that Minka Kelly rocks and the Botkier Venice Satchel that I have been craving since it was a purseblog entry back in January http://savvy.purseblog.com/botkier/
> 
> Plus the DVF ZIa sandals in NM exclusive coral.


----------



## MsCandice

This is GORG.The color looks so rich.  Recently cheated on Vuitton with Chanel myself, and really enjoyed it. 



FlipDiver said:


> My newest Chanel...
> 
> *Chanel Metallic Turquoise Reissue *


----------



## aprillsrin

dlynn said:


> SHH! . . . Chanel Precious M/Flap/seafoam
> 
> Are you guys proud of me . . . it isn't WHITE! (lol)



your bag is stunning! and LoVE that doggy behind you!


----------



## clu13

MsCandice said:


> Love all the colors, and textures. those shoes are fun.



Thanks!  Your wallet is beautiful!


----------



## dlynn

aprillsrin said:


> your bag is stunning! and LoVE that doggy behind you!



Thank you aprillsrin; I actually have two of those little doggies!


----------



## aprillsrin

I'm sorry I cheated on you Mr.Vuitton, but I HAVE to have this beauty!












my new ggh part time just arrived today yay


----------



## ParisLV

pinkdewy said:


> Chanel earrings.


 
*Chanel Jewelry is not cheating... it's a neccessity... like air!!!*


----------



## ParisLV

_*I cheated too!  I bought my first Alexander McQueen scarf.  I hope I love it as I've never seen one IRL.  *_


----------



## redbonnie

i sooooo CHEATED, i bought a chanel gst in black, shhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

I've been cheating =)
just got 2 Prada bags in the mail this week 
but one was my HG Prada so I couldn't help myself


----------



## designerdiva40

I cheated on Louis with a Chanel wallet 2 pairs of Chanel earings


----------



## Fairy-bag

This time of the year I always cheat with Prada! LOL


----------



## SassieMe

OMG! I double cheated with some new Chanel!  I got the In the Business calfskin tote and the camellia wallet on chain!


----------



## SkipToMyLou

I am _supposed_ to be saving for a watercolor speedy, but I have been bitten been the vintage bug and have purchased several...lucille de paris, bally, koret. I really need to focus!


----------



## LVWILLIAMLV

I made a stop at Chanel...to buy a mothers day gift....when I was planning on getting the MC annie. Also...even though Veuve is LVMH....in addition to that bottle I got her some Laurent Perrier Rose....eeek.


----------



## elleestbelle

i cheated a few weeks ago and got a cartier tank francaise watch that i had lusted after for years!  i have a feeling mr. vuitton will probably be upset since that's now put me on a ban...at least until the fall!


----------



## bugirll

I cheated with some Hermes twillies and a pair of CL shoes


----------



## Asscher

Gucci wallet and tote


----------



## FlipDiver

:useless:


----------



## deem0nessa

cheated on Louis today


----------



## ParisLV

_*Here are this week's cheats!

McQueen Scarf and Chanel Avators!  However, to be loyal to Louis we also picked up an Epi Noe in Mandarin and a little Speedy for Pooey!*_











_*And a Modeling Shot!*_


----------



## lvsforme

Today I went into Chanel Boutique and ordered a Classic Black Caviar M/L Flap with SHW.


----------



## Lab3l_L0l@

I LOVE how we can all keep secrets! Here's my new indulgence! Tiffany's


----------



## joyceluvsbags

I cheated tooo...... And I did it again this morning just bought my first Balenciaga bag!

Here are these weeks purchases:






CL's O'my Sling in tan, Jimmy Choo Rio Oversized clutch & Jimmy Choo Owen Patent leather shoes.











Finally found this Michael Kors watch with blue face sigh


And Alexander McQueen red and gold scarf!


----------



## AngelBABY84

I cheated and bought a Chanel black m/l caviar flap with GHW yesterday.


----------



## FlipDiver

AngelBABY84 said:


> I cheated and bought a Chanel black m/l caviar flap with GHW yesterday.



Congrats!  Pics?


----------



## sw515315

I cheated and told my husband I wanted a Burberry belted hobo purse. And that's what I got! But I'm still itching for another Louis. He's already got me 2 but the Burberry was so adorable at nordstrom!!!!


----------



## lovetobuybags

OMG. I have to get a Chanel bag...you guys are such a bad influence...


----------



## mlag724

joyceluvsbags said:


> I cheated tooo...... And I did it again this morning just bought my first Balenciaga bag!
> 
> Here are these weeks purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL's O'my Sling in tan, Jimmy Choo Rio Oversized clutch & Jimmy Choo Owen Patent leather shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found this Michael Kors watch with blue face sigh
> 
> 
> And Alexander McQueen red and gold scarf!


 Congrats. Everything is beautiful. You have been a busy girl.


----------



## mlag724

I cheated with a Chanel Black Jumbo Flap. The same bag that I bought in Nov. and returned in Dec. I felt ready guilty about the price. Price going up $600 June 1. So it's now or never. I promise myself I will not return because love that bag.:banned:


----------



## MyCocoCabas

Ladies...for SHAME!!! for SHAME!!!  I jest...all FABU purchases...I just wish the buying public wouldn't play into Chanel's faux-elitism...at least LVs are worth their weight in gold..but paying 4K for a Chanel bag that isn't even worth 2K - hiLARious!!!


----------



## mlag724

MyCocoCabas said:


> Ladies...for SHAME!!! for SHAME!!! I jest...all FABU purchases...I just wish the buying public wouldn't play into Chanel's faux-elitism...at least LVs are worth their weight in gold..but paying 4K for a Chanel bag that isn't even worth 2K - hiLARious!!!


 Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AngelBABY84

FlipDiver said:


> Congrats!  Pics?


^^My camera's broken, so I gotta borrow the BF's.


----------



## rupz

Cheated on LV with this Loewe Ame bag!!


----------



## livlovespurses

rupz said:


> Cheated on LV with this Loewe Ame bag!!


 
Beautiful!  Congrats!!


----------



## livlovespurses

I cheated, too!  I LVoe LV, but I've been eyeing Chanel for a few months and bought my first one this week - Black GST w/GHW.  Love it!!


----------



## JCortez

My cheat from Mr. Vuitton...the royal bag...TOD's D Bag in orange


----------



## juicyjeans

I cheated as well...Gucci Crystal Joy Boston


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Nice gucci


----------



## ParisLV

*Whoops... I purchased two Celines.  However, since Celine is owned by LVMH... is that really cheating?*


----------



## boyoverboard

ParisLV said:


> *Whoops... I purchased two Celines.  However, since Celine is owned by LVMH... is that really cheating?*


*

Your black Céline looks great with that delicious Pomme clés and leopard bandeau!*


----------



## ParisLV

boyoverboard said:


> Your black Céline looks great with that delicious Pomme clés and leopard bandeau!


 
_Thanks!  She's getting all Pomme Accessories on Wednesday!  Yeah!_


----------



## lovebeibei

ParisLV said:


> Whoops... I purchased two Celines. However, since Celine is owned by LVMH... is that really cheating?


those celine luggages are gorgeous!!!

i cheated..

Chanel jumbo black lamb classic flap with GHW!!


----------



## Shopmore

Got these Chanel patent camelia wocs today, but am only going to keep one....not sure which yet.   Please visit my post over at the Chanel forum to vote.

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/which-patent-camellia-woc-should-i-keep-686144.html


----------



## coleab5

lovebeibei said:


> those celine luggages are gorgeous!!!
> 
> i cheated..
> 
> Chanel jumbo black lamb classic flap with GHW!!



I already commented on your chanel reveal thread, but I just wanted to tell you again you look great with your jumbo! Can't wait to receive my m/l flap in the mail!!


----------



## ParisLV

lovebeibei said:


> *those celine luggages are gorgeous*!!!
> 
> i cheated..
> 
> Chanel jumbo black lamb classic flap with GHW!!


 
_Thank you!  The more LV and Chanel jack up their prices.... the better Celine looks!_


----------



## clu13

It was a good day today!  The Black Caviar Jumbo Flap was a complete surprise from my hubby for our ten-year anniversary trip to Italy - I was trilled with LV passport cover!!!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Lovely purchases everyone!!! Here are my recent purchases. I went on a HUGE shopping spree last week; I felt the need for it since I've worked so hard! Here it goes:

Lots of magenta shopping bags!



This is an early Father's Day gift for my father. He always wanted a Gucci wallet!



This is a Pre-Fall Stam. When I saw the colour, I HAD to have it!



My dream bag; my HG! My beautiful medium Fendi Peek-a-boo! I had to buy it before the price increase!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

More:

I needed a pair of comfortable heels to wear everyday, and found these Prada ones adorable!



This is a long overdue reveal. I got this last month. My first exotic handbag. The Christian Louboutin Sweet Charity handbag in snakeskin. I love it to bits!


----------



## coleab5

My chanel M/L black caviar flap with GHW


----------



## Binkysmom

I went to Vuitton to look at the key holders. I knew the key holders in MC and Vernis only come in 4 (not six) so I was looking at some of the other lines (Damier, Epi). But nothing really wowed me. I wanted a little something "extra" - shine, colour etc.

So I popped into Dior just because I was there and what did I see?


----------



## Binkysmom

It's hard to see, but the colour is very similar to Amarante! My SA said they don't make the 4 key holder in the more feminine lines as women supposedly carry fewer keys! I have 4 alone for my apartment, nevermind work etc.


----------



## stylishbebe

we'll forgive you as long as we know your  belongs to louis .  i like it a lot. very pretty, congrats!


----------



## ParisLV

Binkysmom said:


> I went to Vuitton to look at the key holders. I knew the key holders in MC and Vernis only come in 4 (not six) so I was looking at some of the other lines (Damier, Epi). But nothing really wowed me. I wanted a little something "extra" - shine, colour etc.
> 
> So I popped into Dior just because I was there and what did I see?


 
_That's Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Binkysmom

ParisLV said:


> _That's Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_



thanks! And the price was decent too - I think it came to $268 cad with taxes.


----------



## ParisLV

Binkysmom said:


> thanks! And the price was decent too - I think it came to $268 cad with taxes.


 
_Ohh.. less $$ than LV, good score.  Doir is nice!  Is there a bag that is made to match?_


----------



## Binkysmom

ParisLV said:


> _Ohh.. less $$ than LV, good score.  Doir is nice!  Is there a bag that is made to match?_



There was something similar to a WOC from Chanel, but I didn't see any big bags. There was a lovely red patent Lady Dior. I love the look on other people, but it's too "ladylike" for me. I'm much more casual than that.


----------



## chocolux

I recently cheated on lv with a gucci abbey tote and a gorgeous juicy couture crossbody bag


----------



## nlichtman

lvsforme said:


> Today I went into Chanel Boutique and ordered a Classic Black Caviar M/L Flap with SHW.



WOW my HG xxx


----------



## SassieMe

Binkysmom said:


> I went to Vuitton to look at the key holders. I knew the key holders in MC and Vernis only come in 4 (not six) so I was looking at some of the other lines (Damier, Epi). But nothing really wowed me. I wanted a little something "extra" - shine, colour etc.
> 
> So I popped into Dior just because I was there and what did I see?



OMG!  It's gorgeous!    I keep thinking that I'm going to take a serious look at Dior - I really love some of those totes!


----------



## earthx

My first Balenciaga! Black RGGH Parttime


----------



## SassieMe

earthx said:


> My first Balenciaga! Black RGGH Parttime



OMG! Want one!!!


----------



## clp moo em

I pick up this Mulberry Mitzy Hobo in the sale and im am in love with it at the moment!


----------



## clp moo em




----------



## boyoverboard

I've been quite bad recently... two D&G bags and a Mulberry bag and wallet. PLUS I have two new LV goodies on their way to me. I need to place myself on a very serious ban!


----------



## aem1470

Chanel Beige Medallion Tote and Prada wristlet and now I want a LV BV and Leo stole.  I'm seriously out of control and must be stopped!


----------



## earthx

SassieMe said:


> OMG! Want one!!!



you definitely should get one! I'm dying for more now


----------



## purse mommy

I bought a Marc By Marc Jacobs, and a L.A.M.B bag.  They were on sale and I couldn't resist.


----------



## SassieMe

earthx said:


> you definitely should get one! I'm dying for more now



Yanno, my reservation is that it's so unstructured.  I carry a ton of stuff in my bags and am concerned that it would all just pool down at the bottom - like a gunny sack!  

Do let me know how yours works!


----------



## stylishbebe

here's my little cheat


----------



## sopotato

29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lmwm3lNybW1ql2huso1_500.jpg

I've been naughty


----------



## lvsforme

nlichtman said:


> WOW my HG xxx



Actually, after 1.5 months of Chanel hunt, I have a small Chanel family.  
I still love LV as much as I always do!


----------



## Winiebean

^Very Nice!!!


----------



## clu13

Feeling the shoes this week


----------



## clu13

My new Philip Stein:


----------



## clu13

And I finally got the iPad 2 3G/64GB . . . I tried to be happy with the first generation.


----------



## mrs.JC

After being on a bag ban for almost a year, I went ahead and purchased my first ever Chanel bag.  I am thinking about buying a matching wallet in late September.






Chanel Black GST Caviar w/ Gold Hardware


----------



## clu13

mrs.JC said:


> After being on a bag ban for almost a year, I went ahead and purchased my first ever Chanel bag.  I am thinking about buying a matching wallet in late September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Black GST Caviar w/ Gold Hardware



Love it!  Love it! Love it! It's the next bag on my list, though I know that I am going to have to wait a long time!!!


----------



## myu3160

lvsforme said:


> actually, after 1.5 months of chanel hunt, i have a small chanel family.
> i still love lv as much as i always do!



wow!! Stunning!


----------



## Stacy31

Just bought two pairs of Christian Louboutin shoes....


----------



## clu13

Stacy31 said:


> Just bought two pairs of Christian Louboutin shoes....



What did you get?? Where are the pic???  In the CL forum??


----------



## Stacy31

clu13 said:


> What did you get?? Where are the pic??? In the CL forum??


 

Still waiting for them to arrive---due today via fedex.  I got the taupe Alti 140's.  I also got the Ariellitas within the last few months, so I should have said recently rather than "just."  I posted pics of all of my CLs in the CL forum except the ones that are in transit


----------



## cheercherry

I have 1 lady dior,1 dior wallet, 1 balenciga giant city, 1 celine luggage mini,1 coach shoulder
so guilty,lol


----------



## mrquizon

I bought a black Prada Saffiano Luxe Tote over the weekend. My retiro is feeling left out this week...


----------



## juicyjeans

My latest purchase  CL Pink Suede Very Prive


----------



## Israeli_Flava

love your CLs! Did your tattoo on you ankle and foot hurt??? I think I want one


----------



## mrsadkins9399

about 3 weeks ago,I bought a MBMJ Baby Aiden in Black.


----------



## charleston-mom

My Ralph Lauren Ricky bag has a new friend . . .!  

Like the old song:  
"Make New Friends, but keep the old . . . One is Silver and the other's Gold!


----------



## clu13

I tried so hard to buy LV today, but I could not resist Chanel . . .


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

clu13 said:


> I tried so hard to buy LV today, but I could not resist Chanel . . .



Very nice


----------



## clu13

Of course there were shoes . . . Tory Burch and Cynthia Vincent


----------



## sgj99

mrquizon said:


> I bought a *black Prada Saffiano Luxe Tote* over the weekend. My retiro is feeling left out this week...


 
i love this bag!  i want one in every color available.  the lines are so classic and the leather is so yummy.


----------



## PortlandKelly

I cheated on LV with a lightweight nylon Prada.


----------



## LVpug

clu13 said:


> I tried so hard to buy LV today, but I could not resist Chanel . . .


 lvoe it...what do you call it???


----------



## MissLianne

My latest purchases (non L.V) have been a Gucci clutch.... Christian Louboutin Miss Cristo wedges and Gucci loafers.


----------



## Vuittonella

charleston-mom said:


> My Ralph Lauren Ricky bag has a new friend . . .!
> 
> Like the old song:
> "Make New Friends, but keep the old . . . One is Silver and the other's Gold!




Congrats, I love the Ricky Bag, they look gorgeous, both!!!!!


----------



## Daniisaddicted

I ordered these from Coach.com. They should be in this week, so these pics will have to do for now.


----------



## clu13

LVpug said:


> lvoe it...what do you call it???



The NM tag says "O - Wallet on Chain"  I have no idea what the O means.  I just know its a WOC.  It's Red lambskin.  I wish I knew more about Chanel - I'm just getting started with this obsession.


----------



## luvluv

lvsforme said:


> Actually, after 1.5 months of Chanel hunt, I have a small Chanel family.
> I still love LV as much as I always do!



Oh kay... You are definitely forgiven!!


----------



## lshcat

PortlandKelly said:


> I cheated on LV with a lightweight nylon Prada.




I love that! The Prada nylon messengers at Saks look a bit different, where is this one available? Thanks!


----------



## PortlandKelly

lshcat said:


> I love that! The Prada nylon messengers at Saks look a bit different, where is this one available? Thanks!



Thanks lshcat!  Joanna at Prada Hawaii found this one for me through a computer search.  I saw that she was a helpful contact over on the Prada side of tPF so I emailed her!


----------



## lshcat

PortlandKelly said:


> Thanks lshcat!  Joanna at Prada Hawaii found this one for me through a computer search.  I saw that she was a helpful contact over on the Prada side of tPF so I emailed her!



Thank you so much! It's hard to find a Prada messenger that doesn't have those thicker nylon straps... this looks so chic and perfect for running around with the kids  I'll keep my fingers crossed she can help me too, I really appreciate it!


----------



## LVoeletters

when i can finally make my own "thread" I will show off my new speedy I bought for myself! but (don't tell my boyfriend) I've been coming home with other shopping bags..... But this is my birthday month and I haven't spent a lot of money this year so I am trying to not feel guilty!
*Michele Diamond Caber Watch and silver bracelet*
*Make up! MUFE gel blushes and Chanel blush, gloss, peridot polish* (merchandise credit)
*Juicy Couture aztec wallet and watermelon case (great price!)
Nordstrom bangle* (great price!)
*Tiffany sunglasses* (gift card)
*Tori Burch tote for September* (on order, only 200, had a bloomies giftcard collecting dust)
and beads! yes beads! I love making jewelry. I;ve been saving up for the watch and my speedy for a long time, so by the summer it felt like I wasn't paying anything, yay for saving! Soon I'm gonna get my neverfull! And then I'm going on a bag ban for a while.. unless I find a MJ hillier hobo on sale.. then I reserve the right to adopt the little guy! If my boyfriend is reading this... I plea the fifth!


----------



## LVoeletters

forgot pics! sorry I don't have pics of my make up, i figured no one would want to see them, but here is my watch with the nordstrom bangle and a bracelet i made:









sunglasses from Tiffanys





 and my cuties!


----------



## Daniisaddicted

I love your watch, and the bracelet you made is awesome!


----------



## LVoeletters

^^aww thank you thats so sweet! I love beading, and found the buddah bead, and then I saw those agate beads and a jade bead and strong them all, i like wearing them together with the watch.


----------



## lolbudget

It's not an LV bag, but I am so tickled with my new Modalu London bag.  Got it in July at the Heathrow Airport on my way home from a week's vacation in London.  I was so intrigued with the recent photos of Pippa Middleton carrying the renamed "Pippa" bag by Modalu, but that particular bag is completely sold out.   But when I saw this convertible cross-body bag at the duty free shop, I had to have it.  Very unique and fun, and no tax or duty!  It's called the Annabel Electric Blue Cross-Body Bag by Modalu London.  The handles can be removed, so you can wear it hand-held, cross-body, or as a shoulder bag.    The leather is so soft.  I love the studded suede inset, the pleating, and the fringe!


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

I bought a mulberry polly push lock =)


----------



## coleab5

Beige clair GST with GHW


----------



## ayla

coleab5 said:


> Beige clair GST with GHW



Love the colour !


----------



## Iduna

coleab5 said:


> Beige clair GST with GHW


 
oh wow! love it!


----------



## Iduna

I also cheated on LV with Chanel.......

shame on me bc I wanted to buy the delightful pm initially.....


----------



## coleab5

ayla said:


> Love the colour !



Thanks ayla!! 



Iduna said:


> oh wow! love it!



Thanks!! Love your new chanel as well!!


----------



## LVoeletters

this looks so delicious and chic! May I ask how much it is? I cannot keep up with the price increases. It's sad, if the prices were what they were a couple of years ago, I'd be able to afford it immediately now 


coleab5 said:


> Beige clair GST with GHW


----------



## viewwing

My first dib into Hermes... Shhh...


----------



## coleab5

LVoeletters said:


> this looks so delicious and chic! May I ask how much it is? I cannot keep up with the price increases. It's sad, if the prices were what they were a couple of years ago, I'd be able to afford it immediately now



Thank you so much! It was $2,350 plus tax. The boutiques have already increased them to $2,900, but you can still get one for $2,350 at Saks and Neiman. I agree, the price increases are insane!


----------



## wonderwoman9

dark silver metallic half moon woc i got not long ago. LOVE this bag!!


----------



## charleston-mom

Just replaced my stolen Marc Jacobs Rio!  Happy now!


----------



## MissSB

charleston-mom said:


> View attachment 1470913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just replaced my stolen Marc Jacobs Rio!  Happy now!


I love the Rio, nice!


----------



## ayla

charleston-mom said:


> View attachment 1470913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just replaced my stolen Marc Jacobs Rio!  Happy now!



Aw, sorry to hear but I'm glad you've got something else to fill that MJ hole in your life !


----------



## coleab5

wonderwoman9 said:


> dark silver metallic half moon woc i got not long ago. LOVE this bag!!



Wow, you're so lucky to have found one of these! My store can't keep them in stock! It's gorgeous!


----------



## LVoeletters

I just bought an mj bag ::sigh::


----------



## myu3160

My new Christian Louboutin Daffodiles in Calf Graine


----------



## clu13

Giuseppi Zanotti:


----------



## clu13

myu3160 said:


> My new Christian Louboutin Daffodiles in Calf Graine



Gorgeous!!!!  Drooling!!


----------



## clu13

wonderwoman9 said:


> dark silver metallic half moon woc i got not long ago. LOVE this bag!!



Love it!


----------



## clu13

charleston-mom said:


> View attachment 1470913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just replaced my stolen Marc Jacobs Rio!  Happy now!



You always have such amazing bags!  Beautiful!


----------



## LVoeletters

myu3160 said:


> My new Christian Louboutin Daffodiles in Calf Graine


  the definition of sexy!!!!!!!!!!!!



my new mj hobo/square bag/zippered thing lol





i have a weakness for coach shoes... and so i grabbed these and these sunglasses because I had a coupon and had to make at least 300 to get my discount








i really want these black ones. i didnt think they were anything special when i saw them, but damn when i put them on... ugh love





the sunglasses i think if its not this model its very circular


----------



## basicandorganic

I promised the girls on the bal forum that I'd take more pictures but I've just been so lazy and tired and busy that I haven't even given it the time of day:






I can't wait to get my next one.


----------



## sammytheMUA

myu3160 said:


> My new Christian Louboutin Daffodiles in Calf Graine



oh my 
that shoe is SEXY only if i could walk in something like that


----------



## cburnsrn

ayla said:


> I have to admit, I haven't purchased Louis Vuitton for some time.. :shame:
> 
> Here's most of my February acquisitions, I am missing a pair of Gucci flats, left at work !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say, I've been a bad bad girl !


 
OMG  Where did you get that Gucci Dachshund keychain?  I HAVE to have one!  I'm in lust :greengrin:


----------



## myu3160

sammytheMUA said:


> oh my
> that shoe is SEXY only if i could walk in something like that


 

Thank you! They are surprisingly easy to walk in --the 2.5'' platforms help haha.


----------



## juicyjeans

viewwing said:


> My first dib into Hermes... Shhh...


 
Love your H *view *huge congrats!



wonderwoman9 said:


> dark silver metallic half moon woc i got not long ago. LOVE this bag!!


 
She is gorgey *wonder *



charleston-mom said:


> View attachment 1470913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just replaced my stolen Marc Jacobs Rio! Happy now!


 
Nothing worse than a stolen bag  I am so happy you got such an amazing replacement! She is beau-ti-ful *charleston*



myu3160 said:


> My new Christian Louboutin Daffodiles in Calf Graine


 
*myu *I know I commented on these in the CL forum but I just couldn't resist commenting again! They look super sexy on you! Congrats hun!



clu13 said:


> Giuseppi Zanotti:


 
 Giuseppi's they are always so comfy! Great score!!!



LVoeletters said:


> the definition of sexy!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> my new mj hobo/square bag/zippered thing lol
> 
> i have a weakness for coach shoes... and so i grabbed these and these sunglasses because I had a coupon and had to make at least 300 to get my discount
> 
> 
> i really want these black ones. i didnt think they were anything special when i saw them, but damn when i put them on... ugh love
> 
> 
> the sunglasses i think if its not this model its very circular


 
I too am a sucker for Coach shoes! great purchases 



basicandorganic said:


> I promised the girls on the bal forum that I'd take more pictures but I've just been so lazy and tired and busy that I haven't even given it the time of day:
> 
> I can't wait to get my next one.


 
I am totally in love with your Bal! I have been pondering my first Bal purchase and everytime I see one I get that much closer! Congrats


----------



## wonderwoman9

thanks guys! the woc is just the cutest little bag!!


----------



## myu3160

juicyjeans said:


> Love your H *view *huge congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> She is gorgey *wonder *
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing worse than a stolen bag  I am so happy you got such an amazing replacement! She is beau-ti-ful *charleston*
> 
> 
> 
> *myu *I know I commented on these in the CL forum but I just couldn't resist commenting again! They look super sexy on you! Congrats hun!
> 
> 
> 
> Giuseppi's they are always so comfy! Great score!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I too am a sucker for Coach shoes! great purchases
> 
> 
> 
> I am totally in love with your Bal! I have been pondering my first Bal purchase and everytime I see one I get that much closer! Congrats


 
juicyjeans you're too cute!


----------



## clu13

I'm still feeling shoes more than bags these days . . .


----------



## ivonna

I have heard this saying that if you have to cheat, do it with somebody really hot. Well, I have cheated on Louie, and I totally do not regret that. I think she is smoking hot! Here is my new Chanel Bubble Quilted large doctor's bag


----------



## lshcat

ivonna said:


> I have heard this saying that if you have to cheat, do it with somebody really hot. Well, I have cheated on Louie, and I totally do not regret that. I think she is smoking hot! Here is my new Chanel Bubble Quilted large doctor's bag



 Wow! Congrats!


----------



## lshcat

Couple of wallets this week!


----------



## lshcat

PortlandKelly said:


> Thanks lshcat!  Joanna at Prada Hawaii found this one for me through a computer search.  I saw that she was a helpful contact over on the Prada side of tPF so I emailed her!



Hi! Did you happen to get any word on what style this is or where it's available?  Thank you!!


----------



## ivonna

lshcat said:


> Couple of wallets this week!


 
Love the Chanel wallet! great color!


----------



## mlag724

lshcat said:


> Couple of wallets this week!


 Beautiful. Congrats


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OOOOOOOOhhhhh.... Looooooove this!!!!



ivonna said:


> I have heard this saying that if you have to cheat, do it with somebody really hot. Well, I have cheated on Louie, and I totally do not regret that. I think she is smoking hot! Here is my new Chanel Bubble Quilted large doctor's bag


----------



## ivonna

Israeli_Flava said:


> OOOOOOOOhhhhh.... Looooooove this!!!!


 Thanks a lot Israeli_Flava! I am really enjoying her!


----------



## ivonna

basicandorganic said:


> I promised the girls on the bal forum that I'd take more pictures but I've just been so lazy and tired and busy that I haven't even given it the time of day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get my next one.


 
She is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## clu13

White iPhone 4S and Tory Burch Sally wedges because the match my new to me Cassis Speedy


----------



## Newlvlove

clu13 said:


> White iPhone 4S and Tory Burch Sally wedges because the match my new to me Cassis Speedy


how is the iPhone 4s ? where did u get it from? I ordered mine thru ATT but it is on back order and not sure when am I gonna get it ?


----------



## clu13

Newlvlove said:


> how is the iPhone 4s ? where did u get it from? I ordered mine thru ATT but it is on back order and not sure when am I gonna get it ?



We got one through Apple and one at AT&T.  They are awesome but it has been difficult - I think it was because all the networks were overloaded with the activations.  They switched my number with my husband's and then his would not activate.  Now that they are both working, it's fabulous.  We had the 3GS so it is a major upgrade!  You will love it.


----------



## Newlvlove

clu13 said:


> We got one through Apple and one at AT&T.  They are awesome but it has been difficult - I think it was because all the networks were overloaded with the activations.  They switched my number with my husband's and then his would not activate.  Now that they are both working, it's fabulous.  We had the 3GS so it is a major upgrade!  You will love it.


Good for you. Did you have to stand in line to get it ? I have iPhone 4 now but i am so excited about the siri. can&#8217;t wait to get it but it seems it won&#8217;t be before one more month or so.


----------



## ivonna

clu13 said:


> White iPhone 4S and Tory Burch Sally wedges because the match my new to me Cassis Speedy


 Gorgeous! I love Tory Burch shoes!


----------



## clu13

Thanks Ivonna!  

Newlvlove - we pre-ordered from Apple and just showed up at AT&T yesterday.  We got there 30 minutes before they opened but they had lots of phones and never ran out - Makes me wish I just bought them at AT7T because Apple caused the problem. Siri is amazing.  It will be available whenever they can the servers ready to handle the traffic.  You will love it!


----------



## dlynn

~ ~ ~ BALENCIAGA SILVER CITY 2011 ~ ~ ~

Every now and then I have to cheat on LV for some Balenciaga!


----------



## elleestbelle

ok...so i've done some cheating in the past month or so...SORRY LOUIS!!!!!

my first chanel piece.  it's some new style of clutch that has a shoulder strap.  





here's my first foray into the land of david yurman.  i was looking for a necklace that i could wear everyday and this one fit the bill perfectly!  it's from the cable collections (i think).





this just arrived yesterday and made me swoon...  these are the sweet alhambra ear studs (i think they're also called the mini size) in mother of pearl with yellow gold.  i was looking for some YG earrings that i could wear every day.  the next size up were a little too big and a little too heavy.  these are just right (i sounded like goldilocks just then, didn't i????).  









here are the 2 jewelry pieces together





again...sorry mr. vuitton.  i still love you!  i promise i will make it up to you in 2012!!!!


----------



## elleestbelle

^^^
oh crap...sorry everyone!  i don't know how to make the pictures smaller!


----------



## ivonna

elleestbelle said:


> ok...so i've done some cheating in the past month or so...SORRY LOUIS!!!!!
> 
> my first chanel piece. it's some new style of clutch that has a shoulder strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my first foray into the land of david yurman. i was looking for a necklace that i could wear everyday and this one fit the bill perfectly! it's from the cable collections (i think).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this just arrived yesterday and made me swoon... these are the sweet alhambra ear studs (i think they're also called the mini size) in mother of pearl with yellow gold. i was looking for some YG earrings that i could wear every day. the next size up were a little too big and a little too heavy. these are just right (i sounded like goldilocks just then, didn't i????).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are the 2 jewelry pieces together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again...sorry mr. vuitton. i still love you! i promise i will make it up to you in 2012!!!!


 
oooh! love that Chanel! and the new jewellery is TDF! congrats!


----------



## elleestbelle

ivonna said:


> oooh! love that Chanel! and the new jewellery is TDF! congrats!



Thanks so much! I need to make it up to Louis soon tho!! I feel almost adulterous!


----------



## heychar

Iduna said:


> I also cheated on LV with Chanel.......
> 
> shame on me bc I wanted to buy the delightful pm initially.....



Love this! whats it called?


----------



## Iduna

heychar said:


> Love this! whats it called?


 
thank you! I love this one...a very versatile small bag this is the *Brilliant WOC*...it is also available in other colors...hope this helps! in the chanel forum you can find a lot of pics of this style...very tempting


----------



## heychar

Iduna said:


> thank you! I love this one...a very versatile small bag this is the *Brilliant WOC*...it is also available in other colors...hope this helps! in the chanel forum you can find a lot of pics of this style...very tempting



Thanks for letting me know! it is beautifully brilliant


----------



## joy&lv

Bought my first BBag couple weeks ago. I haven't carried my LV, literally, at all. I just cannot get over how comfertable the crossbody strap feels... sorry Mr. LV.
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/so-isnt-velo-mt-here-my-first-bal-711332.html


----------



## clu13

My hubby's Christmas Present (which looks cute on me as well)!
Hope he likes the 41 mm Datejust!


----------



## clu13

And these matches a dress so I could not resist.


----------



## Possum

Happy Christmas to me!!


----------



## clu13

I dislike the cold - but a new Burberry scarf will help.


----------



## CAM22

My first Burberry scarf!


----------



## CAM22

& Marc by Marc Jacobs iPhone case


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

CAM22 said:


> & Marc by Marc Jacobs iPhone case



it's cute


----------



## BunnyliciouS

Gucci - large Sukey with gold trim


----------



## Serina

Oh... Ive been bad A LOT!






 Chloe Baby Paddy





My Fendi Roses Sunglasses

Also Theres a Dior Saddle bag, Dolce and Gabbana clutches, shoes and jackets.. Miu Miu shoes, Armani card holder and some Lancel.


----------



## tessa06

I was disappointed about the huge price increase on the Mahina L so I decided to pick up my first Chanel purse instead..

From the CC Glint Collection


----------



## babevivtan

tessa06 said:
			
		

> I was disappointed about the huge price increase on the Mahina L so I decided to pick up my first Chanel purse instead..
> 
> From the CC Glint Collection



So this is your new baby! I love it! Looks awesome and if that is u in the photo too, u and your purse are beautiful!


----------



## babevivtan

charleston-mom said:
			
		

> My Ralph Lauren Ricky bag has a new friend . . .!
> 
> Like the old song:
> "Make New Friends, but keep the old . . . One is Silver and the other's Gold!



Where can we buy Ralph Lauren Ricky bags? Yours are so pretty and I dun see it on the streets where I live or come from. Good!

ETA : Found a black with pink interior one. http://www.ralphlauren.com/product/...Women&kw=ralph+lauren+ricky&parentPage=search


----------



## cupcakequeen

Serina said:


> Oh... Ive been bad A LOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Baby Paddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Fendi Roses Sunglasses
> 
> Also Theres a Dior Saddle bag, Dolce and Gabbana clutches, shoes and jackets.. Miu Miu shoes, Armani card holder and some Lancel.


 
I LOVE your whole look here - the shades really suit you and you look stunning!  Could I ask where the scarf and earrings are from?  They are gorgeous!


----------



## Serina

cupcakequeen said:


> I LOVE your whole look here - the shades really suit you and you look stunning! Could I ask where the scarf and earrings are from? They are gorgeous!


 
Thank you. Youre too sweet and just made my day
The scarf is one of those pashmina (silk - cashmere blend) ones you see everywhere in european big cities. You can get them really cheap. This one is from Prague. The earrings are from topshop in London. Im a sucker for costume jewellry


----------



## cupcakequeen

Serina said:


> Thank you. Youre too sweet and just made my day
> The scarf is one of those pashmina (silk - cashmere blend) ones you see everywhere in european big cities. You can get them really cheap. This one is from Prague. The earrings are from topshop in London. Im a sucker for costume jewellry


 
Aw that's always nice to hear  I know exactly the kind of scarf you mean - must look out for some.  They remind me of those Tolani scarves that Jesicca Alba's always sporting - I wonder if there's actually any difference in the materials used in the two. And I can't believe the earrings are from over here!  Are they a recent purchase - must pop down to the flagship soon but with all the crazed Xmas shoppers bustling about I may wait 'til the frenzy dies down


----------



## Serina

cupcakequeen said:


> Aw that's always nice to hear  I know exactly the kind of scarf you mean - must look out for some.  They remind me of those Tolani scarves that Jesicca Alba's always sporting - I wonder if there's actually any difference in the materials used in the two. And I can't believe the earrings are from over here!  Are they a recent purchase - must pop down to the flagship soon but with all the crazed Xmas shoppers bustling about I may wait 'til the frenzy dies down



I got them in april I cant see them on topshops website... Maybe youll get lucky at the january sale


----------



## ivonna

clu13 said:


> I dislike the cold - but a new Burberry scarf will help.


 Very cute! I like Burberry scarves!


----------



## ivonna

CAM22 said:


> My first Burberry scarf!


 
Very pretty!


----------



## ivonna

BunnyliciouS said:


> Gucci - large Sukey with gold trim


 
Looks great on you!


----------



## ivonna

Serina said:


> Oh... Ive been bad A LOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Baby Paddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Fendi Roses Sunglasses
> 
> Also Theres a Dior Saddle bag, Dolce and Gabbana clutches, shoes and jackets.. Miu Miu shoes, Armani card holder and some Lancel.


 
Very bad indeed!  Enjoy you non-LV haul!


----------



## ivonna

tessa06 said:


> I was disappointed about the huge price increase on the Mahina L so I decided to pick up my first Chanel purse instead..
> 
> From the CC Glint Collection


 
Sooo pretty! Congrats!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Serina said:


> Oh... Ive been bad A LOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Baby Paddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Fendi Roses Sunglasses
> 
> Also Theres a Dior Saddle bag, Dolce and Gabbana clutches, shoes and jackets.. Miu Miu shoes, Armani card holder and some Lancel.



Omg that baby Chloe is so adorable!!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

BunnyliciouS said:


> Gucci - large Sukey with gold trim



Verry pretty


----------



## tessa06

babevivtan said:


> So this is your new baby! I love it! Looks awesome and if that is u in the photo too, u and your purse are beautiful!



It's really not new.. I have this purse since June I think.. Yes, that's me in the picture.. Thank you!



ivonna said:


> Sooo pretty! Congrats!



Thanks *ivonna*!


----------



## LVoeletters

just ordered a tory burch patent black robinson tote  and a gold metallic wallet from tory as well


----------



## Serina

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Omg that baby Chloe is so adorable!!


 
Thank you! I love her, she's pretty roomy too...


----------



## Serina

ivonna said:


> Very bad indeed!  Enjoy you non-LV haul!


 
Oh I do Its hard not to stray... but LV is my go-to brand.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Chopard smart phone case.


----------



## Iduna

I bought a Longchamp Pilage, 2 watches,Hilfiger boots and a Fossil leather cosmetic pouch the last two month....:shame:


----------



## Possum

SpeedyJC said:


> Chopard smart phone case.


 
Very Classy!!!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Possum said:


> Very Classy!!!


 
Awww thanks. My cat kept trying to stick her head in the bag when I was taking the picture.


----------



## piglett

i bit the bullet & finally bought myself a Chanel flap before the rumored price increase in jan 2012 

here she is


----------



## tessa06

piglett said:


> i bit the bullet & finally bought myself a Chanel flap before the rumored price increase in jan 2012
> 
> here she is



love it!!! Now I want one.. Are they really doing a price increase??


----------



## piglett

tessa06 said:


> love it!!! Now I want one.. Are they really doing a price increase??



well in asia they've increased the prices since dec 1.....and some SA's have said that the increase will be happening everywhere else starting in january


----------



## tessa06

piglett said:


> well in asia they've increased the prices since dec 1.....and some SA's have said that the increase will be happening everywhere else starting in january



Aaaww... I hope it won't be that much.. I really need to expand my Chanel collection.. But maybe after I pick up a wallet to match my Empreinte and Mahina. Congrats!


----------



## LVoepink

Alexander McQueen Leopard scarf


----------



## clu13

Love these . . .


----------



## clu13

And obsessed with the the Tribtoos


----------



## Sabinalynn

http://sabinasfashionpage.blogspot.com/2011/12/venturing-back-into-balenciaga.html

Balenciaga work in Gsh papyrus..2011


----------



## clu13

My Tiffany's Infinity necklace finally arrived - I had it extended my two inches.  

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...p+2-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+infinity&search=1


----------



## LouChanMiuBal

Haven't been purchased any Vuitton since 2008, but I did buy an Emp Wallet 2011 August.
Been spending on LongChamp, Gucci, Chanel, MiuMiu, and Tory. 
But, for 2012, I'm going to spend my money back to my first lover, Mr. Vuitton


----------



## Love LV

I've been carrying my Bloomsbury for quite a while now (winter) but today I picked up a Michael Kors Aerin Satchel in black.  It was on sale and I wanted a change in style.


----------



## clu13

I've been very, very bad . . .but this beige GST stole my heart


----------



## mrs.JC

clu13 said:


> I've been very, very bad . . .but this beige GST stole my heart



She's beautiful!  I have the black one with gold hardware.


----------



## clu13

Love LV said:


> I've been carrying my Bloomsbury for quite a while now (winter) but today I picked up a Michael Kors Aerin Satchel in black.  It was on sale and I wanted a change in style.



I adore the Bloomsbury, but ya gotta change it up somedays!  MK Aerin is a great bag!  Enjoy!  Where did you get it!  It is sold out on michaelkors.com


----------



## clu13

mrs.JC said:


> She's beautiful!  I have the black one with gold hardware.



Thank you - honestly, I think that black w/gold hardware is the sharpest combo, but I that's the combo I have for my jumbo flap, and I just cannot afford to duplicate Chanels!


----------



## mrs.JC

clu13 said:


> Thank you - honestly, I think that black w/gold hardware is the sharpest combo, but I that's the combo I have for my jumbo flap, and I just cannot afford to duplicate Chanels!



Yes, I completely understand.  I probably wont be making any Chanel purchases for a long time though.  LV has my heart.


----------



## clu13

mrs.JC said:


> Yes, I completely understand.  I probably wont be making any Chanel purchases for a long time though.  LV has my heart.



Lol - and I'm going the other way.


----------



## mrs.JC

clu13 said:


> Lol - and I'm going the other way.



Woot woot, go you!


----------



## Love LV

clu13 said:


> I adore the Bloomsbury, but ya gotta change it up somedays!  MK Aerin is a great bag!  Enjoy!  Where did you get it!  It is sold out on michaelkors.com



Thank you clu13!  I took it out shopping tonight and I love it.  Very comfortable and roomy.   I got it at the Michael Kors store in Toronto - last one in black.


----------



## Love LV

clu13 said:


> I've been very, very bad . . .but this beige GST stole my heart



Beautiful!  LOVE the GST.


----------



## piglett

DBF got me a new Prada wallet as an early 21st birthday that i've been wanting for a while now  love the smell of the leather!!!


----------



## lovemydeals

Presenting my new Dior Soft Tote in Red.   This is the large size.  The lambskin is smooshy and yummy.   It is similar to the Chanel GST, but lighter and not as structured.



Picture taken in natural light



Picture taken in room light



Picture with flash


----------



## Jrs1672

I really needed something like this for travel. 
 I feel dirty. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Jrs1672

Jrs1672 said:
			
		

> I really needed something like this for travel.
> I feel dirty. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Deborah1986

lovemydeals said:


> Presenting my new Dior Soft Tote in Red.   This is the large size.  The lambskin is smooshy and yummy.   It is similar to the Chanel GST, but lighter and not as structured
> 
> View attachment 1567682



_What's the price ? so pretty love it !!!!!!_


----------



## lovemydeals

Deborah1986 said:


> _What's the price ? so pretty love it !!!!!!_



Thank you.  It is 2500 + tax.


----------



## sayakayumi

lovemydeals said:


> Presenting my new Dior Soft Tote in Red.   This is the large size.  The lambskin is smooshy and yummy.   It is similar to the Chanel GST, but lighter and not as structured.
> 
> View attachment 1567679
> 
> Picture taken in natural light
> 
> View attachment 1567680
> 
> Picture taken in room light
> 
> View attachment 1567681
> 
> Picture with flash
> 
> View attachment 1567682


I tried on this bag last week and felt very tempted, it's a gorgeous bag... Enjoy and congrats!


----------



## sayakayumi

mrs.JC said:


> Yes, I completely understand.  I probably wont be making any Chanel purchases for a long time though.  LV has my heart.


I feel the same way! Chanel is awesome but nothing makes me happier than LV.


----------



## LV*LIFESTYLE

woo,  great thread. I also cheated a little   I leaned over to Tod's and bought a D-Styling Baulleto.  For entertaining only.  Then it's back to my true love LV.   Tod's is not so popular around my area  I can get away with it.


----------



## MrGoyard

Haha I saw my TPF name ;$


----------



## sayakayumi

MrVuitton said:


> Haha I saw my TPF name ;$


Shhh you're not supposed to hear about these purchases


----------



## rose60610

clu13 said:


> I've been very, very bad . . .but this beige GST stole my heart



Outstanding!  Gorgeous!


----------



## rose60610

lovemydeals said:


> Presenting my new Dior Soft Tote in Red.   This is the large size.  The lambskin is smooshy and yummy.   It is similar to the Chanel GST, but lighter and not as structured.
> 
> View attachment 1567679
> 
> Picture taken in natural light
> 
> View attachment 1567680
> 
> Picture taken in room light
> 
> View attachment 1567681
> 
> Picture with flash
> 
> View attachment 1567682



It's too beautiful for words, the red is so pretty!


----------



## mrs.JC

sayakayumi said:


> I feel the same way! Chanel is awesome but nothing makes me happier than LV.



I'm glad someone else feels the same way.  A lot of my lady friends keep telling me that Chanel is an upgrade/better than LV but I just try to brush off the comments.


----------



## clp moo em

Cheated with a Mulberry or two i needed a tan and a black bag


----------



## clp moo em

For my Husband  Mulberry ipad 2 case


----------



## clp moo em

And cufflinks for hubby


----------



## LeahLVoes

I think I could tell MrVuitton about my latest purchase... He would like it...
I just ordered a Purse To Go Pockets Plus, Extra Jumbo in Red. It's supposed to keep me in love with my Speedy 40, sometimes I feel like its the Bermuda-Triangle...


----------



## LVoeletters

ughhhhhhh i feel like a traitor but I'm not fond of my westminster and was going to go for the verona... but for the first time besides a chanel flap I want the dior panarea instead!!!!!!!! I feel horrible, I should be buying an alba bb! But I just really need a tote...


----------



## lovemydeals

LVoeletters said:


> ughhhhhhh i feel like a traitor but I'm not fond of my westminster and was going to go for the verona... but for the first time besides a chanel flap I want the dior panarea instead!!!!!!!! I feel horrible, I should be buying an alba bb! But I just really need a tote...


 
come to the dark side and get a dior.  i just got the dior soft and love it.  the panera is really nice.  good luck with the decision.


----------



## Binkysmom

LV*LIFESTYLE said:


> woo,  great thread. I also cheated a little   I leaned over to Tod's and bought a D-Styling Baulleto.  For entertaining only.  Then it's back to my true love LV.   Tod's is not so popular around my area  I can get away with it.



love the D-styling! Do you have a pic?


----------



## FreshLilies

Just couldn't resist! I call it my Barbie Bag 







Michael Kors Ostrich Hamilton Satchel in Electric Pink


----------



## thewave1969

FreshLilies said:


> Just couldn't resist! I call it my Barbie Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Ostrich Hamilton Satchel in Electric Pink


 What a cute color!


----------



## clu13

Kate Spade wedge sandals and Giuseppe Zanotti suede wedge boots


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

I can't believe I am not using my Alexandra Wallet.  I have been searching and searching the website only to come up with nothing.  The zippy wallet is so large compared to the Alexandra.  So look what I found while shopping!! The best wallet ever.  It is very thin and love the color.  It is a Lodis!


----------



## ninakt

Hi!
This happened to me today but I kind of need it.


----------



## Christofle

How bad have I been lately?


----------



## mrs.JC

I just purchased this beautiful mint condition Vintage (1991-1994) Classic Flap.


----------



## mrs.JC

whoops double post, sorry


----------



## GearGirly

I just got a new to me Prada Fairy wallet, I am loving it!!!!!!


----------



## boyoverboard

FreshLilies said:


> Just couldn't resist! I call it my Barbie Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Ostrich Hamilton Satchel in Electric Pink



That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## LVoeletters

mrs.JC said:


> I just purchased this beautiful mint condition Vintage (1991-1994) Classic Flap.


that is GORGEOUS! may i ask where did you buy it/how much? if you dont want to share please ignore me!!! Anyways congrats and wear it in good health!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> The zippy wallet is so large compared to the Alexandra. So look what I found while shopping!! The best wallet ever. It is very thin and love the color. It is a Lodis!


 Thats really cute, my niece is looking for a thinny, whats the inside like?


----------



## Binkysmom

GearGirly said:


> I just got a new to me Prada Fairy wallet, I am loving it!!!!!!



congrats! I love the Prada Fairy line.


----------



## clu13

mrs.JC said:


> I just purchased this beautiful mint condition Vintage (1991-1994) Classic Flap.



Gorgeous!  Vintage Chanel - swoon!


----------



## birkingirlnyc

As you can tell by my id, Hermes!!! ... Sorry mr vuitton^^


----------



## Dixie79

I'v been a bad girl.... Today I got a YSL clutch (LV needs to make a silver clutch...) AND a Celine mini Luggage.... 

Pls forgive me!!!


----------



## jazmini

YSL Cabas Chyc


----------



## clu13

More shoes . . . loeffer randall tobacco vachetta ginerva


----------



## peachylv

Chloe Marcie hobo cross body in nut.  I'm so in love!


----------



## Expy00

Chanel for my early b-day/Valentine's gift to myself  resents


----------



## boyoverboard

I was trying to be good and not buy too much LV this month (my only purchase being a key holder)... however that didn't appear to extend to my other January purchases.  This is what happens when I don't spend on myself for about three months!






Vivienne Westwood bag, scarf and iPhone case; Paul Smith bag; Valentino scarf; Fossil watch and Michael Kors watch!

Close-up of watches and iPhone case:


----------



## Leenoo

Just bought a Chloe paraty in Dove....on its way to me


----------



## Dixie79

Heres a pic of one of my affairs this week... BAD GIRL


----------



## RAzzO

Issey Miyake _Bilbao Lucent_


----------



## Lola69

I've been buying nail polish and hello kitty.


----------



## Christofle

RAzzO said:


> Issey Miyake _Bilbao Lucent_



O_O, its like a Rubik's cube bag xD


----------



## drspock7

Found this beauty today
















Found my fix for Sarah and mon mono...it's saffiano leather to boot.


----------



## Possum

Dixie79 said:


> Heres a pic of one of my affairs this week... BAD GIRL


 
Gorgeous Dixie! What is the colour called?


----------



## pinkzz

drspock7 said:


> Found this beauty today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found my fix for Sarah and mon mono...it's saffiano leather to boot.


Love this wallet? What is the name of the brand?


----------



## ivonna

So, I cheated again, and here is the outcome


----------



## ab_gee

here is mine, Balenciaga Hamilton Velo Bordeaux Chevre


----------



## Orchidlady

I started cheating on Mr. Vuitton in Sept with my Chanel black sevruga WOC. Then it started going downhill from there lol.

Dec purchase
Chanel coral CAM
Chanel pale gold timeless clutch 
2x Chanel earrings
Chanel ring

Jan purchase
Chanel lavender mini
Chanel black ITB flap
Chanel beige clair halfmoon WOC
More Chanel earrings
And a Chanel necklace

...This is soooooo bad lol


----------



## roxsand

As much as I love Louis I cheated this month... But I'm in love


----------



## Dixie79

Possum said:


> Gorgeous Dixie! What is the colour called?


 
Thank you... Was a total impuls buy...

It's grey but found out in the Celine forum it's kalled Souris....


----------



## drspock7

pinkzz said:


> Love this wallet? What is the name of the brand?



It's Michael kors.


----------



## RAzzO

_Butler & Wilson_ bracelet.


----------



## rookie bag

Saks had a wonderful sale for kids. Had to get these for my DS.


----------



## boyoverboard

ivonna said:


> So, I cheated again, and here is the outcome



I think this is the most gorgeous colour of Chanel bag I've ever seen! It's stunning!


----------



## Binkysmom

my new to me Chanel earrings and my Thomas Sabo charm.


----------



## clu13

More shoes - I think I am more addicted to to shoes than bags!
YSL PALAIS SUEDE OPEN TOE PUMPS


----------



## clu13

And Gucci sunnies since they were on sale


----------



## ivonna

boyoverboard said:


> I think this is the most gorgeous colour of Chanel bag I've ever seen! It's stunning!


 
Thanks boyoverboard! I agree - the color is well worth the sin!


----------



## ivonna

Orchidlady said:


> I started cheating on Mr. Vuitton in Sept with my Chanel black sevruga WOC. Then it started going downhill from there lol.
> 
> Dec purchase
> Chanel coral CAM
> Chanel pale gold timeless clutch
> 2x Chanel earrings
> Chanel ring
> 
> Jan purchase
> Chanel lavender mini
> Chanel black ITB flap
> Chanel beige clair halfmoon WOC
> More Chanel earrings
> And a Chanel necklace
> 
> ...This is soooooo bad lol


 
That is a lot of cheating you've done! Bad, bad girl! :giggles: Seriously, congrats on your Chanel haul - all gorgeous!


----------



## Orchidlady

ivonna said:


> That is a lot of cheating you've done! Bad, bad girl! :giggles: Seriously, congrats on your Chanel haul - all gorgeous!



Lol...Thanks girl. I'll try to be good from now on


----------



## LVoeletters

ted baker bag for school and a henri bendel cosmetic case and scarf  I also bought a nikon camera so i'll take pics tmw.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/ted-bak...285602?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=662


----------



## clp moo em

I have been sooo Bad !! My Husband and i purchased his and hers Rolex watches at the weekend 
This is mine Rolex Date just with diamonds


----------



## clp moo em

In Action and natural light


----------



## clp moo em

And my wonderful husbands
Rolex Date just


----------



## AndyLVoe

I went into Hermes to place an order, for a 'Le Robinson Chic' scarf in white.  In the process I fell in love with the 'Ex-Libris En Kimonos', Black, silk twill 90 (had to share).. I lovvvvve it.. the details are amazing the colors are gorgeous and rich! As well I bought the Elixir des Merveilles (perfume).. 
My sweet SA gave me samples of other perfumes, and a little catalogue of the new spring scarves..


----------



## HOT4LV

Celine mini luggage in black and citron


----------



## rabbits

I love your pair. They are very elegant! 



clp moo em said:


> In Action and natural light


----------



## AECornell

Still need to take pics, but I've cheated with Mr Alexander Wang. And it feels good! Got the Darcy in Mustard and I LOVE it!


----------



## clp moo em

rabbits said:


> I love your pair. They are very elegant!



Thank you rabbits


----------



## clp moo em

HOT4LV said:


> Celine mini luggage in black and citron



these are hot


----------



## lshcat

Still cheating off & on with Chanel. Today's arrival ~


----------



## clu13

lshcat said:


> Still cheating off & on with Chanel. Today's arrival ~



congrats - beautiful!


----------



## clu13

More shoes . . . Stuart Weitzman and Pour la Victoire


----------



## lshcat

clu13 said:


> congrats - beautiful!



Thank you, and same to you! The shoes are HOT!!


----------



## bellabags23

ninakt said:


> Hi!
> This happened to me today but I kind of need it.



Adorable...love the color what is that black bag in the back on the floor


----------



## kohl_mascara

AndyLVoe said:


> I went into Hermes to place an order, for a 'Le Robinson Chic' scarf in white.  In the process I fell in love with the 'Ex-Libris En Kimonos', Black, silk twill 90 (had to share).. I lovvvvve it.. the details are amazing the colors are gorgeous and rich! As well I bought the Elixir des Merveilles (perfume)..
> My sweet SA gave me samples of other perfumes, and a little catalogue of the new spring scarves..



Wow, gorgeous H items.  Love the 90 cm Ex Libris!!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

I got this lovely Passiflores mousseline a few weeks ago.  Haven't been able to wear it as it's been getting quite chilly in LA despite the 80 degree weather we had last week, but I hope to take it out soon!

I'll also sneak in a pic of my Ferragamo Katia which I got a few months ago but has turned into my everyday bag now. Love it!


----------



## ninakt

bellabags23 said:


> Adorable...love the color what is that black bag in the back on the floor


That bag is Lumi pm infini.


----------



## Christofle

kohl_mascara said:


> I got this lovely Passiflores mousseline a few weeks ago.  Haven't been able to wear it as it's been getting quite chilly in LA despite the 80 degree weather we had last week, but I hope to take it out soon!
> 
> I'll also sneak in a pic of my Ferragamo Katia which I got a few months ago but has turned into my everyday bag now. Love it!



Love that SF bag!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Christofle said:


> Love that SF bag!



Thank you Christofle!!!


----------



## Christofle

kohl_mascara said:


> Thank you Christofle!!!



Which collection was it from? I was looking for something like that for my mother for quite some while.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Christofle said:


> Which collection was it from? I was looking for something like that for my mother for quite some while.



It was from this past winter/fall collection. The color is called oxblood. I got it for 20% off during the F&F sale at Bloomies around October.  But Dec 26th, post x-mas shopping, I saw it for I think 40%-50% off at the SF boutique!!  Even though I love SF and their bags, because of this, I'm sticking to brands like LV.  Nothing is worse than seeing your bag at a huge discount after you purchase it!!


----------



## Christofle

kohl_mascara said:


> It was from this past winter/fall collection. The color is called oxblood. I got it for 20% off during the F&F sale at Bloomies around October.  But Dec 26th, post x-mas shopping, I saw it for I think 40%-50% off at the SF boutique!!  Even though I love SF and their bags, because of this, I'm sticking to brands like LV.  Nothing is worse than seeing your bag at a huge discount after you purchase it!!



Thats so true! I always get scared that I will see my Hermes accessories on sale at one of their sales :S


----------



## LV*LIFESTYLE

Binkysmom said:


> love the D-styling! Do you have a pic?



Sorry it took so long to get back to you.  yes,  I have pics.  but,  I can't figure out how to post them.  I will give it a go tomorrow.   BTW I love the bag too !


----------



## LV*LIFESTYLE

My other love...
http://i43.tinypic.com/a1pm3r.jpg[/I


----------



## kohl_mascara

Christofle said:


> Thats so true! I always get scared that I will see my Hermes accessories on sale at one of their sales :S



LOL, that's true, but their sales have been pretty spartan lately. . .not a whole lot of silks (besides ties) and no bags.


----------



## Totz87

i just bought a tiffany double heart ring...love it


----------



## bellabags23

ninakt said:


> That bag is Lumi pm infini.



Thank you


----------



## HOT4LV

My new Celine Dune Mini Luggage


----------



## clu13

I tried to abide by my ban, but she was available just 12 hours before yet another monster chanel price increase - i'm weak!!  

Here is my gorgeous Black Caviar timeless clutch w/ Ruban Rose!!!!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

clu13 said:


> I tried to abide by my ban, but she was available just 12 hours before yet another monster chanel price increase - i'm weak!!
> 
> Here is my gorgeous Black Caviar timeless clutch w/ Ruban Rose!!!!



It's gorgeous


----------



## clu13

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> It's gorgeous



thank you!


----------



## thewave1969

LV*LIFESTYLE said:


> My other love...
> http://i43.tinypic.com/a1pm3r.jpg[/I


Beautiful!


----------



## sayakayumi

clu13 said:


> I tried to abide by my ban, but she was available just 12 hours before yet another monster chanel price increase - i'm weak!!
> 
> Here is my gorgeous Black Caviar timeless clutch w/ Ruban Rose!!!!


Congrats, she's beautiful! another price increase? That's crazy!


----------



## dlynn

Shhh! MY UPDATED BALENCIAGA COLLECTION!

~ JUST ADDED THE GRIS CITY


----------



## lshcat

dlynn said:


> Shhh! MY UPDATED BALENCIAGA COLLECTION!
> 
> ~ JUST ADDED THE GRIS CITY




Wow. Amazing! What is the little center pouch called? Very cute.


----------



## dlynn

lshcat said:


> Wow. Amazing! What is the little center pouch called? Very cute.



Thanks!
The little argent(Grey) is called the shoulder bag...can be worn crossbody or double up the strap for shoulder.


----------



## kathrynch

dlynn said:


> Shhh! MY UPDATED BALENCIAGA COLLECTION!
> 
> ~ JUST ADDED THE GRIS CITY


Even your dog matches your handbag collection!  Wow! What an amazing picture dlynn!  It looks so amazingly peaceful.


----------



## lvlouis

Chanel earrings!


----------



## dlynn

kathrynch said:


> Even your dog matches your handbag collection!  Wow! What an amazing picture dlynn!  It looks so amazingly peaceful.



Thanks kathrynch....actually I have two maltese, the other one was under the sofa! :giggles:


----------



## kristens_sis

a chanel accordion flap and a lambskin zippy chanel wallet.....


----------



## AndyLVoe

a small little flirt  with Tiffany! & Co.


----------



## CAM22

Tory Burch Reva Flats & Chanel Compact Mirror.


----------



## Always New LV

Prada SS12 runway purse.  So diff from Louis Vuitton, I feel justified.


----------



## lorrmich

clu13 said:


> I tried to abide by my ban, but she was available just 12 hours before yet another monster chanel price increase - i'm weak!!
> 
> Here is my gorgeous Black Caviar timeless clutch w/ Ruban Rose!!!!



I must stop hanging out on tPF.  24 hours ago I didn't know I NEEDED this bag and then I saw your beauty and had to have it!!!  And now one is on its way to me!!!


----------



## sayakayumi

Always New LV said:


> Prada SS12 runway purse.  So diff from Louis Vuitton, I feel justified.



Gorgeous! I was just browsing the Prada site looking at those vintage looking pics and I saw this bag in all different colors... I like the one you chose the best.


----------



## blue-diva

Many have cheated Louis with Prada and so have I. Here is my new Saffiano Tote in Cornflower blue!!! I bought it just before the Indigo Alma came out, but I love her anyway!


----------



## Always New LV

sayakayumi said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! I was just browsing the Prada site looking at those vintage looking pics and I saw this bag in all different colors... I like the one you chose the best.



Thanks! A little variety in my collection.


----------



## HOT4LV

Congrats everyone! I am adding my new Celine small black croc embossed  phantom.  I also took a comparison pic with my Mono Artsy MM if any LV lovers are on the fence about it. The Phantom is about as wide as my Artsy MM. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## mpctorres

HOT4LV said:
			
		

> Congrats everyone! I am adding my new Celine small black croc embossed  phantom.  I also took a comparison pic with my Mono Artsy MM if any LV lovers are on the fence about it. The Phantom is about as wide as my Artsy MM. Thanks for letting me share



Oooohhhhh.... I love your Celine purse!  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## graebelle

Loving everyone's cheats... congrats


----------



## ayla

HOT4LV said:


> Congrats everyone! I am adding my new Celine small black croc embossed  phantom.  I also took a comparison pic with my Mono Artsy MM if any LV lovers are on the fence about it. The Phantom is about as wide as my Artsy MM. Thanks for letting me share



Love this ! Congrats ! I've been wanting and waiting and wanting a Celine !


----------



## dlynn

blue-diva said:


> Many have cheated Louis with Prada and so have I. Here is my new Saffiano Tote in Cornflower blue!!! I bought it just before the Indigo Alma came out, but I love her anyway!



Love Prada! Especially this one!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

HOT4LV said:


> Congrats everyone! I am adding my new Celine small black croc embossed  phantom.  I also took a comparison pic with my Mono Artsy MM if any LV lovers are on the fence about it. The Phantom is about as wide as my Artsy MM. Thanks for letting me share



omg its gorgeous


----------



## clu13

I think shoes are more of an addition than bags lately.  I returned the Chanel slingbacks my hubby picked out and bought me - they were too extravagant for me.  So I got these beauties that I have dreamed of for so long - last pair, I have never been able to get a hold of them - SWOON:


----------



## Lilouninamama

clu13 said:


> I've been very, very bad . . .but this beige GST stole my heart



COngrats
CAN you please tell me what is the price of the gst?


----------



## clu13

Lilouninamama said:


> COngrats
> CAN you please tell me what is the price of the gst?



Thank you !!  The GST is $2900 - there is a price increase rumored for June.  They went up last summer from $2350 to $2900 so if you want one, now is the time.


----------



## MommyBeeze

I am in love with the red jumbo caviar flap.  Chanel is soo iconic!


----------



## clu13

Maybe I should go off a bag ban and go on a shoe ban . . . but the B Atwoods were on sale.  I bought them in December, but was turned off by the fact that they are made in China.  But on sale, it's a different story because they are soooo hot and flattering!


----------



## clu13

Since Ivory Trunk was having a Valentino sale, I figured it was time to finally own an Alligator skin something (even my hubby has a belt).  I finally have something exotic!


----------



## noonoo07

These items are not "new", but they are my very few affairs that I had on Louis. I regret them all the time!  Lol!!


----------



## clu13

noonoo07 said:


> These items are not "new", but they are my very few affairs that I had on Louis. I regret them all the time!  Lol!!



Sorry to hear that you regret your non-LV purchases.  They are lovely though.


----------



## noonoo07

clu13 said:


> Sorry to hear that you regret your non-LV purchases.  They are lovely though.



Thank you!   I LVOE all your amazing shoe collection!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## hazelarceo

noonoo07 said:
			
		

> These items are not "new", but they are my very few affairs that I had on Louis. I regret them all the time!  Lol!!



Wow! I love the matching bag and wallet idea!


----------



## clu13

Today's shoes are Gucci.  And a Judith Ripka necklace . . . Plus the Manolo Blahnik book that I won from Neiman Marcus (I hope I win the shoes!!)


----------



## Rainbow127

I am officially CUT OFF.  

(Although I want another speedy sooo bad  )


----------



## prplhrt21

First luxury watch!


----------



## Possum

prplhrt21 said:


> First luxury watch!


 
Beautiful, congrats!!


----------



## prplhrt21

Possum said:


> Beautiful, congrats!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## clu13

Rainbow127 said:


> I am officially CUT OFF.
> 
> (Although I want another speedy sooo bad  )



Beautiful Bals!  How are Manchons?  Are the comfortable? Any chance for a modeling pics - they look like they would elongate the leg.  And congrats on the decs. They are my go to pump - classy and sexy, the most perfect combo!


----------



## clu13

prplhrt21 said:


> First luxury watch!



That is gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## prplhrt21

clu13 said:


> That is gorgeous!  Congrats!



Thank you!! Nice shoes!!


----------



## Lilouninamama

prplhrt21 said:


> First luxury watch!



That's my dream watch congrats she s amazing !


----------



## Hermancat

noonoo07 said:


> These items are not "new", but they are my very few affairs that I had on Louis. I regret them all the time!  Lol!!


Wow!  Esp love the Fendi Selleria bag and wallet.  Really Nice!


----------



## prplhrt21

Lilouninamama said:


> That's my dream watch congrats she s amazing !



Thank you!!


----------



## Rainbow127

clu13 said:


> Beautiful Bals!  *** *** Manchons?  *** *** comfortable? Any chance *** a modeling pics - **** **** **** **** ***** elongate *** leg.  *** congrats ** *** decs. **** *** ** go ** pump - classy *** sexy, *** most perfect combo!



Thank ***! *** Manchons *** really quite comfortable (although i've only worn them *** *** night *** ** far!).  *** only issue I *** is **** i got blisters **** *** sides ** them - **** go ** a little higher ** *** sides **** most ***** shoes, *** i got blisters **** right under ** ankles.  i think **** **** break in ****, ** **** be fine.  No mod shots yet *** next **** I *** dolled ** i'll take a pic


----------



## bettyboopkiss

Marcie hobo in nut is my most recent non-Louis purchase. Marcie hobo in teal was earlier this year. Love them!


----------



## jxwilliams

^Drool *betty*!


----------



## purseobsessed4

Muahaha!  Here's my recent rendezvous with Miu Miu  Okay.  I really need to close my dang wallet.


----------



## purseobsessed4

bettyboopkiss said:


> Marcie hobo in nut is my most recent non-Louis purchase. Marcie hobo in teal was earlier this year. Love them!


Absolutely gorgeous!!  I love Chloe!!!


----------



## peachylv

bettyboopkiss said:


> Marcie hobo in nut is my most recent non-Louis purchase. Marcie hobo in teal was earlier this year. Love them!



I said it on the Chloe forum and I'll say it here, gorgeous!!


----------



## ayla

purseobsessed4 said:


> Muahaha!  Here's my recent rendezvous with Miu Miu  Okay.  I really need to close my dang wallet.



Love this colour, so pretty !


----------



## purseobsessed4

ayla said:


> Love this colour, so pretty !


Thank you!!!!!!  Btw, is your avatar a picture of your pet hamster??  I can't get over how he or she is trying to stuff its mouth with the carrot!!


----------



## peachylv

purseobsessed4 said:


> Muahaha!  Here's my recent rendezvous with Miu Miu  Okay.  I really need to close my dang wallet.



Your purse is soooo pretty!


----------



## purseobsessed4

peachylv said:


> Your purse is soooo pretty!


Thank you!!  I can't stop inhaling her...lol, even when I take my naps!


----------



## peachylv

purseobsessed4 said:


> Thank you!!  I can't stop inhaling her...lol, even when I take my naps!



I am not familiar with Miu Miu.  Which bag is this?  It's just gorgeous!


----------



## purseobsessed4

peachylv said:


> I am not familiar with Miu Miu.  Which bag is this?  It's just gorgeous!


This one is the Bow Satchel in the regular size.  They have this design in this size which is about 15 inches in length and their mini bow satchels are about 11 inches in length.  On the Miu Miu online store, they mostly have the new spring colors in pastels and neutrals, however Bergdorf Goodman still carries this dark blue color online; I think they have about 2-3 left?


----------



## peachylv

purseobsessed4 said:


> This one is the Bow Satchel in the regular size.  They have this design in this size which is about 15 inches in length and their mini bow satchels are about 11 inches in length.  On the Miu Miu online store, they mostly have the new spring colors in pastels and neutrals, however Bergdorf Goodman still carries this dark blue color online; I think they have about 2-3 left?



Thank you!  It's just lovely.  I'm such a dork.  I thought the Miu Miu bow satchel everyone kept referring to had a huge bow on it.  I stand corrected!


----------



## purseobsessed4

peachylv said:


> Thank you!  It's just lovely.  I'm such a dork.  I thought the Miu Miu bow satchel everyone kept referring to had a huge bow on it.  I stand corrected!


Lol, yes!  It's a good thing Miu Miu placed the bows on the sides of the bag because a giant bow smack dab in the middle would be a bit strange-looking


----------



## peachylv

purseobsessed4 said:


> Lol, yes!  It's a good thing Miu Miu placed the bows on the sides of the bag because a giant bow smack dab in the middle would be a bit strange-looking



I don't know whether to thank you for enlightening me or to pout because there is yet another bag on my wishlist.  I'm glad Miu Miu was more subtle about the bows as well.


----------



## purseobsessed4

peachylv said:


> I don't know whether to thank you for enlightening me or to pout because there is yet another bag on my wishlist.  I'm glad Miu Miu was more subtle about the bows as well.


Lol, TPF is a crazy enabling machine!!  Sometimes I purchase bags after drooling at pics of someone else's on this forum and the same goes with SLGs!!


----------



## peachylv

purseobsessed4 said:


> Lol, TPF is a crazy enabling machine!!  Sometimes I purchase bags after drooling at pics of someone else's on this forum and the same goes with SLGs!!



TPF is an enabling machine!  I have learned so much in the time I've been on it though.  Yes, LV is my favorite brand, but I'm going to cheat on LV again this month with a Bally.  I only knew them as a shoe company before I joined TPF.  I will go back to LV in the fall.


----------



## ayla

purseobsessed4 said:


> Thank you!!!!!!  Btw, is your avatar a picture of your pet hamster??  I can't get over how he or she is trying to stuff its mouth with the carrot!!



So cute, but it's just a random hamster haha.


----------



## noonoo07

Hermancat said:


> Wow!  Esp love the Fendi Selleria bag and wallet.  Really Nice!



Awww, thank you!!!


----------



## purseobsessed4

ayla said:


> So cute, but it's just a random hamster haha.


Haha, lol!  Reminds me of my guinea pig who is a bit chub chub and she's really greedy too


----------



## tessa06

I did pretty bad today.. Sorry LV.. I still love you though..


----------



## Queen Maria

tessa06 said:
			
		

> I did pretty bad today.. Sorry LV.. I still love you though..



Hi Tessa , just curious how much is the bag ?
They are lovely ! Congrats ! I do too love 
Chanel sunglasses


----------



## wild child

tessa06 said:


> I did pretty bad today.. Sorry LV.. I still love you though..



Nice purchases! Congrats! The Chanel bag looks soft, looks like it'll have a nice slouch to it.


----------



## tessa06

Queen Maria said:


> Hi Tessa , just curious how much is the bag ?
> They are lovely ! Congrats ! I do too love
> Chanel sunglasses



Hello Queen Maria.. It's $2900 before tax.. Thank you!!



wild child said:


> Nice purchases! Congrats! The Chanel bag looks soft, looks like it'll have a nice slouch to it.



Thanks wild child! Yes, the leather is soft and it does give a nice slouch with my stuff in it.. one of the pics that I posted when I was modeling it has my stuff in it.


----------



## Queen Maria

tessa06 said:
			
		

> Hello Queen Maria.. It's $2900 before tax.. Thank you!!
> 
> Thanks wild child! Yes, the leather is soft and it does give a nice slouch with my stuff in it.. one of the pics that I posted when I was modeling it has my stuff in it.



Thanks Tessa06 !! Love love love it !!!


----------



## graebelle

Have a new love- this is my first but certainly not my last

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## graebelle

Introducing my balenciaga giant velo gold hamilton

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## graebelle

Love it. I have the Gris poivre on the way

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

graebelle said:


> Introducing my balenciaga giant velo gold hamilton
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



beautiful congrats


----------



## graebelle

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> beautiful congrats



thank you!


----------



## glamorioustasha

tessa06 said:


> I did pretty bad today.. Sorry LV.. I still love you though..



OMG wow everything is HOTTTTT


----------



## tessa06

Queen Maria said:


> Thanks Tessa06 !! Love love love it !!!



You're welcome!! 



glamorioustasha said:


> OMG wow everything is HOTTTTT



Thank you..


----------



## LV*LIFESTYLE

thewave1969 said:


> Beautiful!


aww thanks,  I'm loving this bag.


----------



## graebelle

My other bal arrived today.  Here is my velo Hamilton in Gris poivre w/ silver hardware

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## graebelle

More views

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## graebelle

Both of them together

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## graebelle

sorry about the pictures- I do not like the fact that i can no longer attach images using my iphone (due to size) without using this app...


----------



## Loveheart

Well done on your Bals, i am a recent Bal lover too! Love the Hamilton!
LV was my first love though.


----------



## graebelle

Loveheart said:


> Well done on your Bals, i am a recent Bal lover too! Love the Hamilton!
> LV was my first love though.



Thanks- I am still learning the basic regarding Bal-


----------



## babycinnamon

YSL Belle du Jour clutch! I love the suede interior and how glossy it is! I definitely prefer this glossy patent over the more common patent BDJ.

The pic is instagram-ed but the color is a midnight-navy blue IRL. It also changes under different lighting conditions..so beautiful


----------



## graebelle

babycinnamon said:


> YSL Belle du Jour clutch! I love the suede interior and how glossy it is! I definitely prefer this glossy patent over the more common patent BDJ.
> 
> The pic is instagram-ed but the color is a midnight-navy blue IRL. It also changes under different lighting conditions..so beautiful



love this- congrats


----------



## tessa06

babycinnamon said:


> YSL Belle du Jour clutch! I love the suede interior and how glossy it is! I definitely prefer this glossy patent over the more common patent BDJ.
> 
> The pic is instagram-ed but the color is a midnight-navy blue IRL. It also changes under different lighting conditions..so beautiful



It looks pretty.. Congrats!!


----------



## tessa06

graebelle said:


> My other bal arrived today.  Here is my velo Hamilton in Gris poivre w/ silver hardware
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Congrats!! I love to own a Balenciaga.. I was gonna go for it but I wasn't really in love with it.. Maybe it was the color.. I'll still consider getting one in the future.. This color is pretty..


----------



## babycinnamon

graebelle said:


> love this- congrats





tessa06 said:


> It looks pretty.. Congrats!!





Thank you *tessa06 *& *graebelle *


----------



## peachylv

graebelle said:


> Both of them together
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Your pics made me fall in love with Bal.  I don't know when, but there will be at least 2 Bals in my future.


----------



## LVoeletters

kohl_mascara said:


> I got this lovely Passiflores mousseline a few weeks ago.  Haven't been able to wear it as it's been getting quite chilly in LA despite the 80 degree weather we had last week, but I hope to take it out soon!
> 
> I'll also sneak in a pic of my Ferragamo Katia which I got a few months ago but has turned into my everyday bag now. Love it!



loooove love love these! How do you wear your scarf?? And I noticed your lovely Hermes bracelet... how did you decide on which color to go on? is the gold and white very versatile for you?

I wanted to do a bright neon color to shake things up but i don't want it to be dated, so I was considering white with gold or navy with gold... but the neon citrine is sooo nice!


----------



## Dianabanana12

Sooooo my next purchase was going to by the Arsty GM, but I went to 2 LV stores around me and couldn't find any without the new tags  So LV's loss was Christian Louboutin and Alexander Mcqueens gain  

1. Turquoise Christian Louboutin Highness (Peep Toe version of the Daffodile's)
2. Christian Louboutin Mango Watersnake Pigalle in black and silver- A Yoogies Closet find!! They were only about $500 new and my size!! 
3. Alexander Mcqueen Black & White Skull Scarf... 


BOOOOOO I can't upload on on here right now  I think the pics are too big. I will post pics later.... This is the only picture that will post and its crap lol


----------



## NicoletteRN

Dianabanana12 said:


> Sooooo my next purchase was going to by the Arsty GM, but I went to 2 LV stores around me and couldn't find any without the new tags  So LV's loss was Christian Louboutin and Alexander Mcqueens gain
> 
> 1. Turquoise Christian Louboutin Highness (Peep Toe version of the Daffodile's)
> 2. Christian Louboutin Mango Watersnake Pigalle in black and silver- A Yoogies Closet find!! They were only about $500 new and my size!!
> 3. Alexander Mcqueen Black & White Skull Scarf...
> 
> 
> BOOOOOO I can't upload on on here right now  I think the pics are too big. I will post pics later.... This is the only picture that will post and its crap lol



Congrats! AMQ scarves are my new addiction


----------



## SarinaLV

clu13 said:
			
		

> Today's shoes are Gucci.  And a Judith Ripka necklace . . . Plus the Manolo Blahnik book that I won from Neiman Marcus (I hope I win the shoes!!)



Your Gucci shoes look amazing on you!


----------



## mirason

I just received my new 2 CL from yoogiscloset... I'm so excited to have 5 pairs now... YAY!!!


----------



## charleston-mom

Just received, handmade and custom made just for me from Launer of London, and worth the wait since I got to pick the leather, interior leather and color, and clasp - I absolutely love it - the quality of the leather in your hand - It's absolutely gorgeous!  This is the same company that makes the Queen of England's handbags and they have a Royal Warrant from the Royal Family - hence the crest and stamp inside.  This is so fun!  My Launer wallet:


----------



## Kendogger2002

So I was at Nordstrom's rack today and just walking through looking around when this caught my eye at the bottom of an enclosed glass case, red tag on sale... Looked closer and whoa it can't be?!!! Could it be from 2010??!! originally $2295... Down to $789!!!  WHAT?!!!! Impulse took over, bought it to perhaps have it as a show piece.  Nordstrom didnt have much info on it nor my google iphone skills, Called the Alexander McQueen store later and found out it was from Fall 2011 .   Now I'm thinking I should return it lol. What do you think?!!


----------



## LaGeekChic

blue-diva said:


> Many have cheated Louis with Prada and so have I. Here is my new Saffiano Tote in Cornflower blue!!! I bought it just before the Indigo Alma came out, but I love her anyway!



Beautiful!!! I'm in love with Prada!


----------



## ayla

Kendogger2002 said:


> So I was at Nordstrom's rack today and just walking through looking around when this caught my eye at the bottom of an enclosed glass case, red tag on sale... Looked closer and whoa it can't be?!!! Could it be from 2010??!! originally $2295... Down to $789!!!  WHAT?!!!! Impulse took over, bought it to perhaps have it as a show piece.  Nordstrom didnt have much info on it nor my google iphone skills, Called the Alexander McQueen store later and found out it was from Fall 2011 .   Now I'm thinking I should return it lol. What do you think?!!



Absolutely stunning, I would have done the same ! It's definitely a keeper !


----------



## babycinnamon

Kendogger2002 said:


> So I was at Nordstrom's rack today and just walking through looking around when this caught my eye at the bottom of an enclosed glass case, red tag on sale... Looked closer and whoa it can't be?!!! Could it be from 2010??!! originally $2295... Down to $789!!!  WHAT?!!!! Impulse took over, bought it to perhaps have it as a show piece.  Nordstrom didnt have much info on it nor my google iphone skills, Called the Alexander McQueen store later and found out it was from Fall 2011 .   Now I'm thinking I should return it lol. What do you think?!!



It's definitely edgy and unique but for $789 and to only have it as a show piece (unless you have money to burn)....return!! Use the $$ to buy something on your wish list  

Which NR was this at?? Colma or the one on 9th? ..Assuming you're in SF!


----------



## jaijai1012

Kendogger2002 said:
			
		

> So I was at Nordstrom's rack today and just walking through looking around when this caught my eye at the bottom of an enclosed glass case, red tag on sale... Looked closer and whoa it can't be?!!! Could it be from 2010??!! originally $2295... Down to $789!!!  WHAT?!!!! Impulse took over, bought it to perhaps have it as a show piece.  Nordstrom didnt have much info on it nor my google iphone skills, Called the Alexander McQueen store later and found out it was from Fall 2011 .   Now I'm thinking I should return it lol. What do you think?!!



I vote for returning it only because I've been staring at the pic for 30 seconds and still have no idea what it is. Something between a clutch and a weapon (brass knuckles)? 

Ok on second though maybe you should keep it so you can smack enemies with style.


----------



## NicoletteRN

Kendogger2002 said:


> So I was at Nordstrom's rack today and just walking through looking around when this caught my eye at the bottom of an enclosed glass case, red tag on sale... Looked closer and whoa it can't be?!!! Could it be from 2010??!! originally $2295... Down to $789!!!  WHAT?!!!! Impulse took over, bought it to perhaps have it as a show piece.  Nordstrom didnt have much info on it nor my google iphone skills, Called the Alexander McQueen store later and found out it was from Fall 2011 .   Now I'm thinking I should return it lol. What do you think?!!



Wow! What a piece..are those feathers? That skull is amazing. It's definitely gorgeous but is it practical? If not then return it. We can't buy every GORGEOUS thing we see lol. The price definitely makes it more enticing but its still a lot of money


----------



## Kendogger2002

NicoletteRN said:


> Wow! What a piece..are those feathers? That skull is amazing. It's definitely gorgeous but is it practical? If not then return it. We can't buy every GORGEOUS thing we see lol. The price definitely makes it more enticing but its still a lot of money



Lol I did go return it this morning chika! Sad Sad Sad. The leather is Ostrich and that fury stuff next to the swarovski skull is minc fur! Truly a beauty... lol It's back at Nordstrom Rack Colma now.  Was such a great find though none the less!


----------



## NicoletteRN

Kendogger2002 said:


> Lol I did go return it this morning chika! Sad Sad Sad. The leather is Ostrich and that fury stuff next to the swarovski skull is minc fur! Truly a beauty... lol It's back at Nordstrom Rack Colma now.  Was such a great find though none the less!



Yes it was a great find! And mink? Wow! I would have been excited and tempted as well. Its all about the thrill of the chase sometimes lol. I was just thinking I haven't been to the rack in ages. I get in too much trouble there lol. I might need to make a trip. Have you been to the Palo Alto one? Worth the drive. I love how they have the shoes out in pairs. Hahaha


----------



## Kendogger2002

NicoletteRN said:


> Yes it was a great find! And mink? Wow! I would have been excited and tempted as well. Its all about the thrill of the chase sometimes lol. I was just thinking I haven't been to the rack in ages. I get in too much trouble there lol. I might need to make a trip. Have you been to the Palo Alto one? Worth the drive. I love how they have the shoes out in pairs. Hahaha



Haha no i haven't gone to that one!!! I just normally pass through to hit up Milpitas hahaha.  Wow I'm surprised they would stalk pairs of shoes out instead of single mates!  You should call them to hold the McQueen, you would have great use of it.  I showed it to my girls up here and they were all drooling over it.  Sigh so much beauty that I can't use lol


----------



## RocGuy

My new Gucci messenger bag. It's from the 500 by Gucci collection. Meant to go with the Gucci Fiat. Which I got a month or so ago. So I had to have this. Had to!


----------



## deem0nessa

Kendogger2002 said:


> So I was at Nordstrom's rack today and just walking through looking around when this caught my eye at the bottom of an enclosed glass case, red tag on sale... Looked closer and whoa it can't be?!!! Could it be from 2010??!! originally $2295... Down to $789!!!  WHAT?!!!! Impulse took over, bought it to perhaps have it as a show piece.  Nordstrom didnt have much info on it nor my google iphone skills, Called the Alexander McQueen store later and found out it was from Fall 2011 .   Now I'm thinking I should return it lol. What do you think?!!



Keep...keep...did I say keep!!....fun piece to have and get to use....


----------



## NicoletteRN

Kendogger2002 said:


> Haha no i haven't gone to that one!!! I just normally pass through to hit up Milpitas hahaha.  Wow I'm surprised they would stalk pairs of shoes out instead of single mates!  You should call them to hold the McQueen, you would have great use of it.  I showed it to my girls up here and they were all drooling over it.  Sigh so much beauty that I can't use lol



Ahhh...tempting but I really shouldn't..check out PA for sure...its my favorite rack. I'll be waiting to hear what you find


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

RAzzO said:


> Issey Miyake _Bilbao Lucent_



OMG they look soo cool where did you get it from???? can you get it online??? i just love it!!!


----------



## clu13

Kendogger2002 said:


> So I was at Nordstrom's rack today and just walking through looking around when this caught my eye at the bottom of an enclosed glass case, red tag on sale... Looked closer and whoa it can't be?!!! Could it be from 2010??!! originally $2295... Down to $789!!!  WHAT?!!!! Impulse took over, bought it to perhaps have it as a show piece.  Nordstrom didnt have much info on it nor my google iphone skills, Called the Alexander McQueen store later and found out it was from Fall 2011 .   Now I'm thinking I should return it lol. What do you think?!!



Keep - that's high fashion!  I'm in awe.  And so jealous!  I would be buying clothes to go with it!!!!


----------



## clu13

Jimmy Choo kind of week:


----------



## clu13

SarinaLV said:


> Your Gucci shoes look amazing on you!



Thank you!!!


----------



## clu13

Trib Sandals (finally)


----------



## ayla

^ love tributes ! 

Why the lower height btw?


----------



## RhondaE

clu13 said:


> Trib Sandals (finally)


 
These are really cute!


----------



## ninakt

I went to buy epi ivory Alma but came home with this. I think that I am banned now


----------



## designerdiva40

Been a bad girl & broke my ban but I saw this last weekend when I was buying my Pomme Alma & just couldn't stop thinking about it so today I went back & got her 

Dark Violet City with GGHW





Another pair of CC Earrings


----------



## Queen Maria

designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> Been a bad girl & broke my ban but I saw this last weekend when I was buying my Pomme Alma & just couldn't stop thinking about it so today I went back & got her
> 
> Dark Violet City with GGHW
> 
> Another pair of CC Earrings



Omgosh !!! I'm drooling !!! The color is tdf !!!
Would u mind if I ask how much ? 
Thanks !


----------



## designerdiva40

Queen Maria said:


> Omgosh !!! I'm drooling !!! The color is tdf !!!
> Would u mind if I ask how much ?
> Thanks !



Of course not it was £1,145.00 GBP..... HTH


----------



## Queen Maria

designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> Of course not it was £1,145.00 GBP..... HTH



Lol I'm in U.S currency !! Lol


----------



## boyoverboard

ninakt said:


> View attachment 1699848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1699849
> 
> 
> I went to buy epi ivory Alma but came home with this. I think that I am banned now



This is such a beautiful bag! Congrats!


----------



## ninakt

boyoverboard said:


> This is such a beautiful bag! Congrats!



Thank you, I am so happy getting her.


----------



## ninakt

designerdiva40 said:


> Been a bad girl & broke my ban but I saw this last weekend when I was buying my Pomme Alma & just couldn't stop thinking about it so today I went back & got her
> 
> Dark Violet City with GGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pair of CC Earrings



I love that bag, congratulations!


----------



## purseobsessed4

ninakt said:


> View attachment 1699848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1699849
> 
> 
> I went to buy epi ivory Alma but came home with this. I think that I am banned now



Wow!!!  I have been contemplating Celine for a while, I love this color!!  Is this the Mini or Micro?


----------



## ninakt

purseobsessed4 said:


> Wow!!! I have been contemplating Celine for a while, I love this color!! Is this the Mini or Micro?


 This is mini, camel is the color. I love LV but it is  so nice to have one Celine too


----------



## purseobsessed4

designerdiva40 said:


> Been a bad girl & broke my ban but I saw this last weekend when I was buying my Pomme Alma & just couldn't stop thinking about it so today I went back & got her
> 
> Dark Violet City with GGHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another pair of CC Earrings



Wow!!!  Great purchases!!!  I love the rich purple color with the gold hardware, congrats!!  And I LOVE your Chanel earrings, now I want a pair


----------



## yooperchild

Don't have a pic but I got a very, very nice dark brown leather Coach wallet to go with my DE Speedy (I couldn't justify the matching wallet after already spending what I spent on the LV lol). It looks great in the bag though and is the exact color of the darker checks in the bag.


----------



## purseobsessed4

ninakt said:


> This is mini, camel is the color. I love LV but it is  so nice to have one Celine too



Oh my gosh!!  Their leather is gorgeous!!!  I want the micro, but I hear they only sell that size in the boutiques that's in New York and Florida!!!  I am so bummed out here in California :cry:


----------



## ninakt

purseobsessed4 said:


> Oh my gosh!! Their leather is gorgeous!!! I want the micro, but I hear they only sell that size in the boutiques that's in New York and Florida!!! I am so bummed out here in California :cry:


 
Sorry that you are bummed out in California, I also have a feeling about this bag that it is wellmade and leather is nice, handles are soft and comfy on my shoulder.


----------



## clu13

ayla said:


> ^ love tributes !
> 
> Why the lower height btw?



I tend to buy heels that are a bit on the higher side so I am trying to invest in a couple of pairs that I can actually wear comfortably.  And I have started distance running again, so it's really hard to wear 5.5 heels after a long run but I to not wear heels is out of the question.  I run to eat after all!


----------



## clu13

My new Chanel - love the dark beige on it.


----------



## cellardoor433

This is my non-LV purchase from Pauric Sweeney. I must've taken a million photos but the pictures don't do justice to the bag.


----------



## birkin girl

Ah..love pauric... Well I'm biased being Irish..!!!


----------



## cellardoor433

birkin girl said:


> Ah..love pauric... Well I'm biased being Irish..!!!



Thanks! I only discovered Pauric Sweeney recently, and although this is my first PS bag, I was really impressed by the level of attention to detail, such as the pretty but stain resistant interior, the additional leather tabs and buttons (in case the bag needs repair) and the very durable and large dust bag with the all leather drawstring and toggle. Will definitely look out for this brand in future.


----------



## purseobsessed4

Shhh...I've been hanging around Prada lately.  Here's what I brought home yesterday, muahahaha!  My first Prada!


----------



## sophia618

purseobsessed4 said:
			
		

> Shhh...I've been hanging around Prada lately.  Here's what I brought home yesterday, muahahaha!  My first Prada!



Beautiful!!!


----------



## ayla

purseobsessed4 said:


> Shhh...I've been hanging around Prada lately.  Here's what I brought home yesterday, muahahaha!  My first Prada!



Super adorable, I love Prada's saffiano totes !


----------



## graebelle

ninakt said:


> View attachment 1699848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1699849
> 
> 
> I went to buy epi ivory Alma but came home with this. I think that I am banned now



LOVE- i want a celine... any recommendations as to where to order online?


----------



## clu13

purseobsessed4 said:


> Shhh...I've been hanging around Prada lately.  Here's what I brought home yesterday, muahahaha!  My first Prada!



Gorgeous - I've been obsessing about this bag lately.  Do you love it?


----------



## purseobsessed4

clu13 said:


> Gorgeous - I've been obsessing about this bag lately.  Do you love it?



Thank you so much!  She's a good size for me since I'm only 5 feet tall and I don't like bags that are too big, and she's still large enough to be functional.  I like how it's partially opened at the top so that I have easy access to its contents...some people don't really like the open tops, but for this one, I could cinch the sides by clasping the snap buttons on the sides, so it can partially close and then on the two sides, there are the zippered compartments which is nice for placing my keys.  And she looks adorable worn cross-body with the shoulder strap too!  Hugs the body, instead of bulging out.  Very beautiful leather and just timeless~she grows on me more and more.  This is my first Prada so it's very exciting!  The only con I have is that she is a bit heavy~I do admittedly stuff her, however, after carrying LV Sppedys and the Neverfull, this Prada one is a bit heavy.  The smell of the leather is quite intense!  After I first bought her, I left her in my room and the smell filled up the whole room!


----------



## purseobsessed4

ayla said:


> Super adorable, I love Prada's saffiano totes !


Awww, thank you so much!!


----------



## purseobsessed4

sophia618 said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thank you, thank you!!


----------



## peachylv

Introducing my new Bally Madria in Ivory.  This is the small size, but it's still huge.  I saw it in Vogue and had to have it.   I have included pic of the dust bag because it is huge and more than adequate for the size of the purse.  I have also included the tag indicating where the bag was made for my tag obsessed LV fans.


----------



## sarahmoon714

tessa06 said:


> I did pretty bad today.. Sorry LV.. I still love you though..



Love!!! How much does the bag retail for?!


----------



## peachylv

clu13 said:


> My new Chanel - love the dark beige on it.



I love the beige!


----------



## Maleeducky

I've been lurking on other sub forums...still love LV, but it's time for some variety....and some yummy leather. Presenting my 1st balenciaga, mini giant rosegold hw city in dark violet! I hope I got that right. They speak a different language at the bal forum.


----------



## tessa06

sarahmoon714 said:
			
		

> Love!!! How much does the bag retail for?!



Hi sarahmoon714! I got it for $2900.


----------



## tessa06

Maleeducky said:
			
		

> I've been lurking on other sub forums...still love LV, but it's time for some variety....and some yummy leather. Presenting my 1st balenciaga, mini giant rosegold hw city in dark violet! I hope I got that right. They speak a different language at the bal forum.



It looks pretty.. Congrats on your new balenciaga bag.. I'm also considering getting a balenciaga but have to do it after the wedding..


----------



## peachylv

Maleeducky said:


> I've been lurking on other sub forums...still love LV, but it's time for some variety....and some yummy leather. Presenting my 1st balenciaga, mini giant rosegold hw city in dark violet! I hope I got that right. They speak a different language at the bal forum.



That's gorgeous!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Am I cheating on Mr. Vuitton with Hermes, or cheating on H with LV?


----------



## peachylv

Camaro Chic said:


> Am I cheating on Mr. Vuitton with Hermes, or cheating on H with LV?



I think you are two timing. I am such a philanderer that I cannot tell which brand I'm having an affair with and which one is my main squeeze.


----------



## sam48star

Maleeducky said:
			
		

> I've been lurking on other sub forums...still love LV, but it's time for some variety....and some yummy leather. Presenting my 1st balenciaga, mini giant rosegold hw city in dark violet! I hope I got that right. They speak a different language at the bal forum.



Wow so pretty.  Where did u find the rose gold hw?


----------



## amyrebecca

My latest non LV was a Craigslist find! It's a classic Gucci! The large Horsebit Hobo in black. It's in immaculate condition!


----------



## Maleeducky

tessa06 said:
			
		

> It looks pretty.. Congrats on your new balenciaga bag.. I'm also considering getting a balenciaga but have to do it after the wedding..



Thanks Tessa, is your wedding this summer? What color and style are you thinking ? Congrats on the engagement if I haven't told you already


----------



## Maleeducky

peachylv said:
			
		

> That's gorgeous!



Ty


----------



## Maleeducky

sam48star said:
			
		

> Wow so pretty.  Where did u find the rose gold hw?



I bought this from a wonderful seller and TPFer off bonz. She bought it from bal in Vegas earlier this year. Being my 1st bal I didn't have a hw preference before buying but I love this G12 rg.


----------



## sarahmoon714

tessa06 said:


> Hi sarahmoon714! I got it for $2900.



Omg. Can I not?!? What bag was I commenting on? I would love to know what price I was just quoted. Lol. My wish list is also a sc in cherry red. But is it really 4 grand?!E


----------



## sarahmoon714

sarahmoon714 said:


> Omg. Can I not?!? What bag was I commenting on? I would love to know what price I was just quoted. Lol. My wish list is also a sc in cherry red. But is it really 4 grand?!E



I figured it out! Was it the beautiful red Chanel?


----------



## kirbymax

Been kinda bad this month...DH finally talked me into a new car- BMW X3 and I just bought the Chanel PST with GHW (my 1st) that I have been agonizing over whether to purchase or not...


----------



## Queen Maria

kirbymax said:
			
		

> Been kinda bad this month...DH finally talked me into a new car- BMW X3 and I just bought the Chanel PST with GHW (my 1st) that I have been agonizing over whether to purchase or not...



I love your Chanel !!! Great choice  
Chanel with GHW is on my wish list 
for next year


----------



## clu13

kirbymax said:


> Been kinda bad this month...DH finally talked me into a new car- BMW X3 and I just bought the Chanel PST with GHW (my 1st) that I have been agonizing over whether to purchase or not...




Congrats!  It won't be your last Chanel!  Enjoy the car - do you love it???


----------



## kirbymax

clu13 said:


> Congrats!  It won't be your last Chanel!  Enjoy the car - do you love it???



Gonna have to say Yes I really love it and shouldn't have held out for so long. LOL.


----------



## ShadowComet

*Exclude the black maxi*


----------



## lovieluvslux

clu13 said:


> Trib Sandals (finally)


Thumbs up.  I have the patent leather in red.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...l/3245091?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=324


----------



## DznrBagLvr

My first pair of Louboutins.. Black patent leather peep toe wedges. Yum.


----------



## clu13

Shoe bingin' . . . again!  The new running shoes were necessary though


----------



## VSOP

I purchased this little cutie today. All leather 6 key holder by Gucci. At the Gucci outlet. I also bought a grey scarf.


----------



## clu13

And some more shoes . . . I think shoes have overtaken my purse obsession 

Miu Miu and Stuart Weitzman


----------



## gre8dane

clu13 said:


> And some more shoes . . . I think shoes have overtaken my purse obsession
> 
> Miu Miu and Stuart Weitzman


 
I like the banana heel of the Miu Mius!  They both look beautiful & comfy!


----------



## tessa06

sarahmoon714 said:


> Omg. Can I not?!? What bag was I commenting on? I would love to know what price I was just quoted. Lol. My wish list is also a sc in cherry red. But is it really 4 grand?!E



LOL! I just read your post.. You're funny.. hahaha! You were asking my red Chanel bowling bag.. LOL

I know.. SC is really pricey.. I just can't pull the trigger yet.. I am on a bag hunt tomorrow.. Debating between Celine mini luggage or Prada saffiano lux tote or if I will really really love the SC (I am actually liking the creme color), then I might go for that..


----------



## clu13

Since the Oh Really peep toes that I wanted are sold out, these eased my pain a little bit:


----------



## ivonna

Cheated with Chanel, again... :giggles:


----------



## clu13

ivonna said:


> Cheated with Chanel, again... :giggles:



Gorgeous!


----------



## tessa06

I told myself that this will be my last purse.. I hope I can keep up with my promise as I really need to save up for our wedding..

My Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in Grafite.. My first Prada bag!!


----------



## MOMx2inLV

tessa06 said:
			
		

> I told myself that this will be my last purse.. I hope I can keep up with my promise as I really need to save up for our wedding..
> 
> My Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in Grafite.. My first Prada bag!!



Aha!!!  Thought you were on a ban lol!  Beautiful bag...and last one for now?!  

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MOMx2inLV

Got these pretty sunglasses a couple of weeks ago...



My first Chanel!  Hmm, do I need a bag to match lol!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## tessa06

MOMx2inLV said:


> Aha!!!  Thought you were on a ban lol!  Beautiful bag...and last one for now?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Ahihihi! My fiance was an enabler coz he just bought a DSLR.. LOL! I am really hoping I can keep up especially with the Kusama collection coming up.. I am waiting for the October collection but I am hoping mostly that I won't like any of them.. Thank you!


----------



## tessa06

MOMx2inLV said:


> Got these pretty sunglasses a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> View attachment 1743251
> 
> My first Chanel!  Hmm, do I need a bag to match lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



That's a cute sunglasses! You should definitely match it with a new bag.. I am such an enabler.. LOL!


----------



## LoVeinLA

I am considering this Bottega Veneta bag.   I love the simplicity and casualness of the bag.  However, maybe I'm used to my LV collection, it's hard for me to get used to their signature weave.  What do you think of the structure of this bag/weave?  I love all comments and won't be offended.


----------



## LoVeinLA

tessa06 said:


> i told myself that this will be my last purse.. I hope i can keep up with my promise as i really need to save up for our wedding..:d
> 
> my prada saffiano lux tote in grafite.. My first prada bag!!



nice!!!


----------



## tessa06

LoVeinLA said:


> nice!!!



Thank you!!

Regarding your question, I am not familiar with Bottega so I cannot really help you with that.. Not really a fan of the bag.. But I think the bag is cute, very summer-y, good beach bag.. But the problem is, it looks very seasonal.. If you are only planning to wear this during spring-summer time, then get it.. I know we love LV, but variety is a spice of life.. This is the reason why I'm venturing other brands.. I'm thinking of Balenciaga and Celine bags..


----------



## LoVeinLA

tessa06 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Regarding your question, I am not familiar with Bottega so I cannot really help you with that.. Not really a fan of the bag.. But I think the bag is cute, very summer-y, good beach bag.. But the problem is, it looks very seasonal.. If you are only planning to wear this during spring-summer time, then get it.. I know we love LV, but variety is a spice of life.. This is the reason why I'm venturing other brands.. I'm thinking of Balenciaga and Celine bags..



Thanks Tessa06!! 
My husband thinks this bag is "old" like from Golden Girls sitcom?  Just needed bag expert opinions...


----------



## tessa06

LoVeinLA said:
			
		

> Thanks Tessa06!!
> My husband thinks this bag is "old" like from Golden Girls sitcom?  Just needed bag expert opinions...



Lol at Golden girls sitcom!! But have you seen the bag IRL?


----------



## LoVeinLA

tessa06 said:
			
		

> Lol at Golden girls sitcom!! But have you seen the bag IRL?



I have, and it is a very nice bag... I'll have to prioritize my "wants" cuz the epi and empriente lines are calling my name louder...


----------



## south-of-france

Balenciaga Praline RGGH PT:


----------



## MrsCamilla

I cheated with my Prada Saffiano Lux in Cameo. Also had to


----------



## MrsCamilla

MrsCamilla said:
			
		

> I cheated with my Prada Saffiano Lux in Cameo. Also had to



...post by BN1786


----------



## tessa06

LoVeinLA said:
			
		

> I have, and it is a very nice bag... I'll have to prioritize my "wants" cuz the epi and empriente lines are calling my name louder...



Ic.. I have both Epi and Empreinte and you will definitely love them!! Epi Alma and Empreinte Artsy or Lumi are my favorites. What are you eyeing?


----------



## tessa06

MrsCamilla said:
			
		

> ...post by BN1786



I love Saffiano Lux.. Just got one yesterday.. definitely worth the cheat.. makes me want to get another color but in 1786..


----------



## MrsCamilla

tessa06 said:


> I love Saffiano Lux.. Just got one yesterday.. definitely worth the cheat.. makes me want to get another color but in 1786..[/QUOTE
> 
> Congrats, your color is beautiful.
> 
> One is never enough, and the colors to choose are TDF.


----------



## clu13

More shoes, Gucci today!


----------



## LoVeinLA

tessa06 said:
			
		

> Ic.. I have both Epi and Empreinte and you will definitely love them!! Epi Alma and Empreinte Artsy or Lumi are my favorites. What are you eyeing?



Lucky you... What colors do you have in epi and your lumi?  

I'm eyeing The speedy empreinte. If for whatever reason, I don't like the speedy E, I'm definitely getting the Lumi.


----------



## LVoeletters

This is what has delayed me from my should be emp artsy! 


Sowwy LV... But VCA has become my mistress and she shows no signs of moving on!


Please ignore my hairy arm, that's my next project LOL.


----------



## tessa06

LVoeletters said:


> This is what has delayed me from my should be emp artsy!
> 
> 
> Sowwy LV... But VCA has become my mistress and she shows no signs of moving on!
> 
> 
> Please ignore my hairy arm, that's my next project LOL.



OMG! That's so gorgeous.. I dream of a VCA necklace.. I know one day, I will own one.. Congrats!! It's worth the cheat..


----------



## tessa06

LoVeinLA said:


> Lucky you... What colors do you have in epi and your lumi?
> 
> I'm eyeing The speedy empreinte. If for whatever reason, I don't like the speedy E, I'm definitely getting the Lumi.



Aaaww.. The Empreinte was a gift from my fiance.. I didn't get the Lumi coz I heard about the glazing issue of this bag so it scared me although I really think it's pretty and functional.. I got the Artsy in Aube.. Then my Epi Alma is in Carmine..

I'm also waiting for the Empreinte Speedy but that will have to wait til we get married.. What color are you planning to get?


----------



## LoVeinLA

tessa06 said:


> Aaaww.. The Empreinte was a gift from my fiance.. I didn't get the Lumi coz I heard about the glazing issue of this bag so it scared me although I really think it's pretty and functional.. I got the Artsy in Aube.. Then my Epi Alma is in Carmine..
> 
> I'm also waiting for the Empreinte Speedy but that will have to wait til we get married.. What color are you planning to get?



Congrats on your upcoming marriage!  How exciting, and what a nice fiancé! 

I really  have my heart set on Infini. Thx for telling me about the glazing issue.  I'm gonna check that out.  And i hope it doesn't have the same issue on our speedy.


----------



## LVoeletters

tessa06 said:


> OMG! That's so gorgeous.. I dream of a VCA necklace.. I know one day, I will own one.. Congrats!! It's worth the cheat..


Thanks! Idk what happened to my bag bug-- I was right in the middle of the height of my bag fever (which never totally subsides but it was on full blast) then all of a sudden I'm drooling over VCA and saved for it and now I'm saving for my biggest purchase- this tiffany diamond necklace... I am hoping my BF gets me the artsy for my bday but its a lot of money to ask from him, and I'm dying for a love bangle. It's really hard balancing jewelry and bag cravings! Bags were so much easier! Jewelry is out of the world! And I agree! I hope to own  the 10 motif by 1.5 years! I looove my bracelet


----------



## clu13

It's been over a month for me withouts shoes - I made up for it though!

The cork Stuart Weitzman pumps from yesterday in my speedy post - still carrying her!   And a pair of Burberry flats that were secretly on sale at Nordstrom.  And a pair of Sperry topsiders - I figured if they are good enough for a boat, they will will be great on rainy days in London/Olympics.


----------



## clu13

And my loves:


----------



## LVChanelLISA

clu13 said:


> And my loves:



Love your new Chanel shoes! Congrats!!


----------



## sayakayumi

clu13 said:


> And my loves:



Ooooh I love the blue pumps, they're all cute but the blue ones are hot hot hot!


----------



## clu13

sayakayumi said:


> Ooooh I love the blue pumps, they're all cute but the blue ones are hot hot hot!



Thank you!  This is why I bought them - my two loves and in the form of all that is fabulous - patent, embossed and suede:


----------



## StarStarMoon

clu13 said:


> Thank you!  This is why I bought them - my two loves and in the form of all that is fabulous - patent, embossed and suede:



Gorgeous combo!!


----------



## crumpy

clu13 said:


> Thank you!  This is why I bought them - my two loves and in the form of all that is fabulous - patent, embossed and suede:



This it too beautiful!


----------



## CATEYES

clu13 said:


> Thank you!  This is why I bought them - my two loves and in the form of all that is fabulous - patent, embossed and suede:


Matches perfectly!!


----------



## CATEYES

LVoeletters said:


> This is what has delayed me from my should be emp artsy!
> 
> 
> Sowwy LV... But VCA has become my mistress and she shows no signs of moving on!
> 
> 
> Please ignore my hairy arm, that's my next project LOL.


LOL!  Laser hair removal is a girls best friend.  You made me have a good laugh.  I have been hanging around in the VCA forum for a while too and can hardly wait to purchase or be given a piece by my DH.  I took the plunge and bought my dream Chanel instead of VCA 5 motif but it was a hard decision.  I love your bracelet and think that will be my first piece too.....if I don't love the Chanel (it's on its way to me so haven't seen IRL) I'll get this!  No VCA where I live though  Just wanted to say hi as we are always in the same forums-good taste I guess


----------



## CATEYES

LoVeinLA said:


> I am considering this Bottega Veneta bag.   I love the simplicity and casualness of the bag.  However, maybe I'm used to my LV collection, it's hard for me to get used to their signature weave.  What do you think of the structure of this bag/weave?  I love all comments and won't be offended.


Well.....since you said you won't be offended.....I agree with Tessa's BF and say it's sort of circa 1980's.  I love The Golden Girls though-lmao!!  But I think you may be able to get another piece that is still useful and more....you're age.  Ha ha!!  Hope my honesty isn't hurtful but helpful


----------



## pinky7

Cheated on LV with Hermes


----------



## Jujubay

clu13 said:


> It's been over a month for me withouts shoes - I made up for it though!
> 
> The cork Stuart Weitzman pumps from yesterday in my speedy post - still carrying her!   And a pair of Burberry flats that were secretly on sale at Nordstrom.  And a pair of Sperry topsiders - I figured if they are good enough for a boat, they will will be great on rainy days in London/Olympics.



Love the Burberry flats, didn't know they're on sale. Have to check that out tomorrow.


----------



## LoVeinLA

CATEYES said:


> Well.....since you said you won't be offended.....I agree with Tessa's BF and say it's sort of circa 1980's.  I love The Golden Girls though-lmao!!  But I think you may be able to get another piece that is still useful and more....you're age.  Ha ha!!  Hope my honesty isn't hurtful but helpful



Thank you Cateyes!  I totally passed on the BV.  I was looking at it loving the colors.  But after I bought my Epi Alma, and now I want Empreinte or Mahina - BV is out of sight.


----------



## sayakayumi

clu13 said:


> Thank you!  This is why I bought them - my two loves and in the form of all that is fabulous - patent, embossed and suede:



wow this is killer combo, I love it!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

clu13 said:


> It's been over a month for me withouts shoes - I made up for it though!
> 
> The cork Stuart Weitzman pumps from yesterday in my speedy post - still carrying her!   And a pair of Burberry flats that were secretly on sale at Nordstrom.  And a pair of Sperry topsiders - I figured if they are good enough for a boat, they will will be great on rainy days in London/Olympics.



Oo I love the Burberry flats


----------



## LVoeletters

CATEYES said:


> LOL!  Laser hair removal is a girls best friend.  You made me have a good laugh.  I have been hanging around in the VCA forum for a while too and can hardly wait to purchase or be given a piece by my DH.  I took the plunge and bought my dream Chanel instead of VCA 5 motif but it was a hard decision.  I love your bracelet and think that will be my first piece too.....if I don't love the Chanel (it's on its way to me so haven't seen IRL) I'll get this!  No VCA where I live though  Just wanted to say hi as we are always in the same forums-good taste I guess



I think the chanel was a good way to go, and glad to make you laugh! I tried laser hair removal on face and it was horrible and still am dealing with the repercussions but anyway which chanel did you get?? Your next purchase can be the bracelet! I think you'll be super happy with both. I'm dying for a chanel reissue. I hope to get one at the end of the year or next year. I've tried on chanels with this bracelet and it looks like its meant to be.


----------



## StarStarMoon

pinky7 said:


> Cheated on LV with Hermes


these are amazing! congrats!


----------



## clydekiwi

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> This is what has delayed me from my should be emp artsy!
> 
> Sowwy LV... But VCA has become my mistress and she shows no signs of moving on!
> 
> Please ignore my hairy arm, that's my next project LOL.



I like that LV bracelet is it new? Where did you get it. Thanks


----------



## clydekiwi

Haha. I dont feel bad then i cheated with a fendi chef zucca. Hes my other secret lover


----------



## clydekiwi

CATEYES said:
			
		

> LOL!  Laser hair removal is a girls best friend.  You made me have a good laugh.  I have been hanging around in the VCA forum for a while too and can hardly wait to purchase or be given a piece by my DH.  I took the plunge and bought my dream Chanel instead of VCA 5 motif but it was a hard decision.  I love your bracelet and think that will be my first piece too.....if I don't love the Chanel (it's on its way to me so haven't seen IRL) I'll get this!  No VCA where I live though  Just wanted to say hi as we are always in the same forums-good taste I guess



What is VCA. I thought that was a LV bracelet


----------



## LoVeinLA

clydekiwi said:
			
		

> What is VCA. I thought that was a LV bracelet



Van cleef & arpels


----------



## LoVeinLA

VCA know for their classic clovers...


----------



## lovekip

mrs.JC said:


> I just purchased this beautiful mint condition Vintage (1991-1994) Classic Flap.



Jealous!!! So gorgeous


----------



## pinky7

StarStarMoon said:


> these are amazing! congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## clydekiwi

LoVeinLA said:
			
		

> VCA know for their classic clovers...



Oh. Thanks. They look like the LV flower that i love. I like that to


----------



## Orchidlady

Cheated this month with new Chanel earrings


----------



## tessa06

Orchidlady said:
			
		

> Cheated this month with new Chanel earrings



Love the 2nd earring!! how much are those if you don't mind??


----------



## tessa06

LoVeinLA said:
			
		

> VCA know for their classic clovers...



I always adore VCA jewelries.. I want one!! will definitely save up for one.. I want a necklace..


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Orchidlady said:


> Cheated this month with new Chanel earrings



Very cute


----------



## alley285

This is my first YSL bag! It's the large Belle de Jour Clutch. Love it!!  I fell in love with YSL so I ordered the large Cabas Chyc tote and hopefully it will be here in a few days


----------



## alley285

clu13 said:


> And my loves:


Wow! They are amazing!!


----------



## Totz87

i'm cheat with MBMJ sunglass:
otticavisionlight.com/vendita-occhiali/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/Marc_Jacobs_MMJ__4f6714e98ce1a.jpg


----------



## clu13

alley285 said:
			
		

> This is my first YSL bag! It's the large Belle de Jour Clutch. Love it!!  I fell in love with YSL so I ordered the large Cabas Chyc tote and hopefully it will be here in a few days



I love this clutch! I wish I got one in bronze!


----------



## CATEYES

clu13 said:


> I love this clutch! I wish I got one in bronze!


A gold one just popped up on Yoogis Closet for only $295.....


----------



## clu13

CATEYES said:
			
		

> A gold one just popped up on Yoogis Closet for only $295.....



Thank you . . . I'm trying so hard to be good and save the $$£££ for my trip to LV in London! Soooo tempting.


----------



## alley285

CATEYES said:


> A gold one just popped up on Yoogis Closet for only $295.....



What a nice price


----------



## CATEYES

clu13 said:


> Thank you . . . I'm trying so hard to be good and save the $$£££ for my trip to LV in London! Soooo tempting.


Ohhh ok.  Just thought I'd let you know just in case you were still vying for it.  London itself and also LV sounds much better to put your money towards


----------



## CATEYES

alley285 said:


> What a nice price


Yeah it is a lot off of retail.  I wish they would cut LV and Chanel prices that much off too:shame:


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Got this little cutie during the Gucci sale!!! I just love it!! 

Not sure of the name of it so if anyone knows please let me know.  Thanks


----------



## pinky7

CrazyBagLady74 said:


> Got this little cutie during the Gucci sale!!! I just love it!!
> 
> Not sure of the name of it so if anyone knows please let me know.  Thanks



Not entirely sure if it even has a name  But I saw the large version of this one on the Gucci site for only like $330??? Very adorable


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

pinky7 said:


> Not entirely sure if it even has a name  But I saw the large version of this one on the Gucci site for only like $330??? Very adorable



Thanks.  I will have to keep checking.


----------



## ssv003

Just got my first Givenchy Pandora in large/black pepe leather last week. I love it!!!


----------



## Possum

alley285 said:


> This is my first YSL bag! It's the large Belle de Jour Clutch. Love it!!  I fell in love with YSL so I ordered the large Cabas Chyc tote and hopefully it will be here in a few days


 
Congrats!! I really love YSL too ~ especially the Cabas Chyc tote!! What colour did you order?



ssv003 said:


> Just got my first Givenchy Pandora in large/black pepe leather last week. I love it!!!
> 
> View attachment 1829254


 
I love Givenchy leather ~ congrats on your Pandora!! I am loving the Antigona range too!


----------



## alley285

Possum said:


> Congrats!! I really love YSL too ~ especially the Cabas Chyc tote!! What colour did you order?


 
Thank you I've ordered both in black (I posted modeling pics here http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/modelling-pics-belle-de-jour-and-chyc-766646.html )


----------



## LVkitty

I used to buy a lot of Coach a few years back, but got in to LV. I saw this bag online and thought it had a very classic look and loved the color, so once I saw it in person at the store, I had to have it. The leather is so nice! I also got the matching wallet!


----------



## Calvin7592

Coach leather is gorgeous!


----------



## Calvin7592

ssv003 said:
			
		

> Just got my first Givenchy Pandora in large/black pepe leather last week. I love it!!!



Tried this exact bag on last week... It's STUNNING. I want it so bad. Congrats!


----------



## tessa06

LVkitty said:


> I used to buy a lot of Coach a few years back, but got in to LV. I saw this bag online and thought it had a very classic look and loved the color, so once I saw it in person at the store, I had to have it. The leather is so nice! I also got the matching wallet!



I love that color! congrats!


----------



## ssv003

Calvin7592 said:
			
		

> Tried this exact bag on last week... It's STUNNING. I want it so bad. Congrats!



Yes, it is seriously amazing. What size and color did you try on/do you want to get? I love mine so much so far. It's incredibly comfy and it is as resilient as a Balenciaga. So worth it!!!


----------



## Calvin7592

ssv003 said:
			
		

> Yes, it is seriously amazing. What size and color did you try on/do you want to get? I love mine so much so far. It's incredibly comfy and it is as resilient as a Balenciaga. So worth it!!!



I tried on the large with black pepe leather. It actually looked good on me size wise. I want it!


----------



## ssv003

Calvin7592 said:
			
		

> I tried on the large with black pepe leather. It actually looked good on me size wise. I want it!



Ooh so literally the same bag, haha. It's so perfect. Let me know when you get it!


----------



## Winiebean

Unanticipated purchase this past weekend, love it! My first Ferragamo, in python


----------



## ssv003

Winiebean said:
			
		

> Unanticipated purchase this past weekend, love it! My first Ferragamo, in python



I love this!!! Ferragamo is fantastic. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## elleestbelle

i went on a little bit of a crazy shoe splurge today since the sale items at this boutique were 75% off...

CL you you 85 in satin and lace





CL yolanda 100 in hot pink patent calf





guiseppi zanotti anthracite platform peep toes





sorry mr. v!  i couldn't help it!  the shoe gods were shining on me today!!!


----------



## Totz87

i'm in troble do you think i suold buy an ysl mini chyc or retiro pm??
i don't know what choose i love both but i can buy only one


----------



## babycinnamon

Totz87 said:
			
		

> i'm in troble do you think i suold buy an ysl mini chyc or retiro pm??
> i don't know what choose i love both but i can buy only one



mini chyc!!!!


----------



## clu13

elleestbelle said:
			
		

> i went on a little bit of a crazy shoe splurge today since the sale items at this boutique were 75% off...
> 
> CL you you 85 in satin and lace
> 
> CL yolanda 100 in hot pink patent calf
> 
> guiseppi zanotti anthracite platform peep toes
> 
> sorry mr. v!  i couldn't help it!  the shoe gods were shining on me today!!!



All gorgeous! Especially live the GZ!!!


----------



## clu13

More shoes - LK Bennett Sledge in Taupe - aka Kate's shoes


----------



## 4purse

My lovely Hermes bracelets


----------



## clu13

More shoes  - Jean Michel Cazabat today
Light Grey Shala Platform Pump and Black Shakira Platform Pump


----------



## clu13

David Yurman and Coach Maely Boots


----------



## LoVeinLA

My new $40 Kipling messenger bag!!!  (thx to sakayumi for the idea). 

Never again will I take my Louis to amusement Parks or to volunteer at kid's school.


----------



## sayakayumi

LoVeinLA said:


> My new $40 Kipling messenger bag!!!  (thx to sakayumi for the idea).
> 
> Never again will I take my Louis to amusement Parks or to volunteer at kid's school.



Oh yay, congrats! It's nice to enjoy the simple pleasures in life, like a good nylon bag with a little Gorilla on the side  have fun with your new bag!

And clu, you've been getting a lot of great shoes, my favorite were the taupe on last page, very gorgy.


----------



## mrscurvy

Christian Louboutin Bello Booties..


----------



## LoVeinLA

mrscurvy said:
			
		

> Christian Louboutin Bello Booties..



Whoo hoo momma! These are hot!


----------



## LoVeinLA

sayakayumi said:
			
		

> Oh yay, congrats! It's nice to enjoy the simple pleasures in life, like a good nylon bag with a little Gorilla on the side  have fun with your new bag!
> 
> And clu, you've been getting a lot of great shoes, my favorite were the taupe on last page, very gorgy.



Thx Sayakayumi (sorry I misspelled it earlier)....Gotta love the gorilla!!! I get a bag and a toy for my little one all for $40. Haha!


----------



## mrscurvy

LoVeinLA said:
			
		

> Whoo hoo momma! These are hot!



Lol.. Thank you


----------



## StarStarMoon

LoVeinLA said:


> My new $40 Kipling messenger bag!!!  (thx to sakayumi for the idea).
> 
> Never again will I take my Louis to amusement Parks or to volunteer at kid's school.





sayakayumi said:


> Oh yay, congrats! It's nice to enjoy the simple pleasures in life, like a good nylon bag with a little Gorilla on the side  have fun with your new bag!
> 
> And clu, you've been getting a lot of great shoes, my favorite were the taupe on last page, very gorgy.



Please count me in! I love traveling with gorillas too!  
LoVeinLA- perfect choice for a potential cotton-candy *hazard!* Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## LoVeinLA

StarStarMoon said:
			
		

> Please count me in! I love traveling with gorillas too!
> LoVeinLA- perfect choice for a potential cotton-candy *hazard!* Congrats & enjoy!



Thank you sweetie.  I think we should start a "LV ladies loves gorilla" club.  

It's so nice to buy a bag on sale with an extra coupon for additional savings.  Haven't bought a bag ON SALE in a very long time.... Haha.


----------



## clu13

sayakayumi said:


> Oh yay, congrats! It's nice to enjoy the simple pleasures in life, like a good nylon bag with a little Gorilla on the side  have fun with your new bag!
> 
> And clu, you've been getting a lot of great shoes, my favorite were the taupe on last page, very gorgy.



Thanks so much!  They now have them at Nordstrom!  Oh well, they made for a great souvenir!


----------



## AndyLVoe

I cheated on Louis Vuitton with Goyard!! I posted the story of my find in the Goyard section here on the purse forum, including more pics and a pic of the interior of the trunk.. so I'll just post one pic here.. My timing was perfect, in finding it, its Vintage Goyard; Trunk!!! Beauty case, and a well travelled Suitcase with hotel and Steamer Ship stickers! I love them all! I'll post one pic here, but if you're interested in more and seeing more, check the post in the 'Goyard' section (sub forum) I guess thats what its called?.. anyway! thanks for sharing in the fun with me!


----------



## sayakayumi

^ wow AndyLVoe, those are beautiful! 



StarStarMoon said:


> Please count me in! I love traveling with gorillas too!
> LoVeinLA- perfect choice for a potential cotton-candy *hazard!* Congrats & enjoy!





LoVeinLA said:


> Thank you sweetie.  I think we should start a "LV ladies loves gorilla" club.
> 
> It's so nice to buy a bag on sale with an extra coupon for additional savings.  Haven't bought a bag ON SALE in a very long time.... Haha.


yes I want to show you my two little gorillas, from my bag and matching case, theyre very cuuuute! 

Ill take some pics and post them here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/who-owns-kipling-bags-688664.html


----------



## clu13

AndyLVoe said:


> I cheated on Louis Vuitton with Goyard!! I posted the story of my find in the Goyard section here on the purse forum, including more pics and a pic of the interior of the trunk.. so I'll just post one pic here.. My timing was perfect, in finding it, its Vintage Goyard; Trunk!!! Beauty case, and a well travelled Suitcase with hotel and Steamer Ship stickers! I love them all! I'll post one pic here, but if you're interested in more and seeing more, check the post in the 'Goyard' section (sub forum) I guess thats what its called?.. anyway! thanks for sharing in the fun with me!



I'm speechless.  Those are amazing!


----------



## AndyLVoe

sayakayumi said:


> ^ wow AndyLVoe, those are beautiful!










clu13 said:


> I'm speechless.  Those are amazing!



Thank You! they're basically my HOLY Grail! I have my trunk!


----------



## StarStarMoon

LoVeinLA said:


> Thank you sweetie.  I think we should start a "LV ladies loves gorilla" club.
> 
> It's so nice to buy a bag on sale with an extra coupon for additional savings.  Haven't bought a bag ON SALE in a very long time.... Haha.





sayakayumi said:


> ^ wow AndyLVoe, those are beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes I want to show you my two little gorillas, from my bag and matching case, theyre very cuuuute!
> 
> Ill take some pics and post them here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/who-owns-kipling-bags-688664.html



thank you, sweet friends!! who knew we all shared such adoration for the gorillas- a club sounds perfect! 

ahhh, "sale" is music to our ears...especially to off-set our LV addictions! can't wait to see pics, and i'll share mine too!


----------



## LoVeinLA

AndyLVoe said:
			
		

> I cheated on Louis Vuitton with Goyard!! I posted the story of my find in the Goyard section here on the purse forum, including more pics and a pic of the interior of the trunk.. so I'll just post one pic here.. My timing was perfect, in finding it, its Vintage Goyard; Trunk!!! Beauty case, and a well travelled Suitcase with hotel and Steamer Ship stickers! I love them all! I'll post one pic here, but if you're interested in more and seeing more, check the post in the 'Goyard' section (sub forum) I guess thats what its called?.. anyway! thanks for sharing in the fun with me!



Wow, this is amazing!!!!  Can u send us the link to the thread in Goyard?


----------



## AndyLVoe

LoVeinLA said:


> Wow, this is amazing!!!!  Can u send us the link to the thread in Goyard?



 I hope this link works.. its a small write up, about the cases and trunk, and the stickers, with a few more pictures, though I plan on adding more pictures of the interior and just other shots as it was requested on the Goyard sub forum.  Thanks for the comment!  =)

http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/my-awesome-find-goyard-trunk-beauty-case-suitcase-774662.html


----------



## allyloupuppy

My other love is mulberry......here's my east/west bayswater in oak


----------



## Queen Maria

allyloupuppy said:
			
		

> My other love is mulberry......here's my east/west bayswater in oak



How old are u if u don't mind asking ?
I know it will probably piss u off ! but, I'll try 
my luck


----------



## clu13

allyloupuppy said:


> My other love is mulberry......here's my east/west bayswater in oak
> 
> View attachment 1875353
> 
> 
> View attachment 1875357



Love this bag!  I wanted a Union Flag bag so badly but I figured a trip to London was enough.


----------



## clu13

More Shoes and all with reasonable heels - feeling the European Love - Alejandro Ingelmo (MI Italy), Roger Clergie (MI France) and LK Bennett (MI Spain)


----------



## pinky7

Gucci sukey large tote and sunnies


----------



## nessie805

pinky7 said:
			
		

> Gucci sukey large tote and sunnies



Sukey sukey now


----------



## Christina1219

Tom Ford Miranda sunglasses & Michael Kors watch


----------



## clu13

Christina1219 said:


> Tom Ford Miranda sunglasses & Michael Kors watch
> 
> View attachment 1882740



Gorgeous.  I saw these at Nordstrom today!


----------



## Ginger Tea

nessie805 said:
			
		

> Sukey sukey now



I was going to say the same thing, lol.


----------



## tnguyen87

Ginger Tea said:


> I was going to say the same thing, lol.



Lol! Me too!


----------



## ssv003

Just got this beauty this evening. After picking up a Kusama piece, of course 

Sorry for double pics, if you see that? My phone is freaking out haha


----------



## nessie805

Ginger Tea said:
			
		

> I was going to say the same thing, lol.






			
				tnguyen87 said:
			
		

> Lol! Me too!



 Lol i couldnt resist


----------



## pinky7

nessie805 said:
			
		

> Sukey sukey now



Omg is it lame that I totally had to google this to get the reference?  I'm so out of it!xD


----------



## clu13

pinky7 said:


> Omg is it lame that I totally had to google this to get the reference?  I'm so out of it!xD



Me too and I'm still not sure if I got it . . .


----------



## *bubs

clu13 said:
			
		

> Me too and I'm still not sure if I got it . . .



Huh...I don't get it at all lol


----------



## RAzzO

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> OMG they look soo cool where did you get it from???? can you get it online??? i just love it!!!



Hey, thanks! I have the bag from Miyake store here in Zürich.
Maybe the best way to get one (and the cheapest for sure!) is from: http://store.elttobtep.com/


----------



## alainebelle

Hehehe I snagged this up for 185pounds in Bicester Village!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

RAzzO said:


> Hey, thanks! I have the bag from Miyake store here in Zürich.
> Maybe the best way to get one (and the cheapest for sure!) is from: http://store.elttobtep.com/



Thank you!! Adding this to my ever expanding wishlist!!


----------



## tinyturtle

I'm a Chanel and LV girl, myself


----------



## Kelechi

Chanel and Chloe.


----------



## adaokeke

I love Chanel too....


----------



## angelamaz2

Chanel, Celine and Balenciaga


----------



## MDNA

I have tried other brands but it's just not the same.  I'm a LV girl all the way.


----------



## saladbowllv

Burberry  and Micheal Kors 8)


----------



## jessicalistic

For bags? All I've got are some Longchamp totes. Those are always handy, and since the cabas mezzo is gone, they are the best tote around.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Gucci and Chloe although I don't have anything from either designer yet.


----------



## machihazel

Longchamp, Gucci, Burberry, Tory Burch!


----------



## JadaStormy

I'm pretty much an LV only gal. I have a few Coach bags, one Dooney and one Michael Kors. In regards to "premier designers" I only have LV and just can't get excited about anything else.


----------



## cougster

Prada, Tods, Gucci, Burberry, Ferragamo, Dior, YSL


----------



## VelvetKandy

Gucci (especially the new Soho Collection), Chanel & LV


----------



## boyoverboard

Mulberry, Marc Jacobs, Paul Smith, Burberry and Gucci among others. But none as much as LV!


----------



## twin-fun

I am not brand loyal as I typically fall in love with a _specific_ bag, regardless of designer. And I run the gamut from high end to lower priced brands. I have LV, Tod's, MiuMiu, Bottega and Givenchy as well as Coach, MBMJ, Kooba, and Dooney & Bourke.


----------



## needlv

I have been looking into both Chanel and Dior.  But all my bags so far are LV.


----------



## Lilylovelv

LV! I've looked at a few others but I just can't seem to fall in LVOE with them.


----------



## amyx

Chloe, Chanel, and Prada


----------



## Minty Candies

Chanel and Louis Vuitton all the way!!! Although I'm sure deep down somewhere, I still have a soft spot for Balenciaga, Burberry, Chloe, Fendi and Gucci.


----------



## Hermancat

LV and Balenciaga


----------



## anasanfran

This is my latest non-LV that I just purchased last week. I used to own around 20 Gucci bags but have sold them and now only own two. LV is my first choice now but I've been wanting this Gucci for awhile now. This is more like a briefcase and it is HUGE. Then again, all my bags are huge. :salute:


----------



## clu13

I finally found my 20th reunion dress - beautiful Black Halo dress. And so DKNY (and lots of other clothes) since was 30% at Neiman Marcus. Now I just need shoes . . .


----------



## clu13

And a little piece of jewelry


----------



## nessie805

A MK Zip around wallet in Bordeaux  as much as i love the Vernis an my Pomme ZCP but can justify it an i absolutly love this. It fits all the cards/cash/stamps/checkbook/more cash LOL then i could imagine an still looks Stylish


----------



## jwessels

My new winter coat from Tony Cohen!


----------



## BagLVer4Life

My knee-high boots by Coach!


----------



## cougster

Today I pre-ordered the iPad 4 & the iPad mini. My cat dropped & cracked my current iPad when he was playing his mouse games on it.


----------



## nessie805

BagLVer4Life said:
			
		

> My knee-high boots by Coach!



Love these boots!!


----------



## KayluvsLV

Prada sunnies can't remember the name and Ray Ban Jackie oh II sunnies.


----------



## Dixie79

I got an other chanel. Shame on me...


----------



## chebaby

i want an alexander wang rocco bag with rose gold accents on it. only because i need a black bag and all of my purses are brown(cause theyre all LV).


----------



## roxsand




----------



## roxsand

Sorry forgot to put the name Gucci Babouska tote


----------



## nessie805

roxsand said:
			
		

> Sorry forgot to put the name Gucci Babouska tote



Babouska, babouska! I love the look of this


----------



## BagLVer4Life

nessie805 said:
			
		

> Love these boots!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## RAzzO

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Thank you!! Adding this to my ever expanding wishlist!!



Wait till the next season! They are doing "hologram" one. Bag will change its colors (4 of them) when its exposed on sun


----------



## matahari

The last time I cheated was 3 years ago with Gucci.  A purchase I haven't regretted but after that, everytime I tried I just couldn't stand it and ended up returning the non LV bags.  I kept thinking that the $800 I spent for the non LV could go toward a real LV like the Empriente or my HG Chocolate Souffle Paris limited edition LV bag.  I can't get away from LV.


----------



## Phiomega

My first love was not LV... It was Prada Saffiano lux tote in clay grey - the smaller one in the pic.... So lovely...


----------



## roxsand

nessie805 said:
			
		

> Babouska, babouska! I love the look of this



Lol thanks me too!!!!!


----------



## ohmeohmyLV

I have my eyes on a Gucci Soho....


----------



## Rolo07

In the last three months, I have bought three Mulberry bags! Sorry Louis....


----------



## clu13

Decided to spend money on me - coolsculpting on my tummy, medical grade chemical peels - so the plastic surgeon got my bag money


----------



## clydekiwi

clu13 said:
			
		

> Decided to spend money on me - coolsculpting on my tummy, medical grade chemical peels - so the plastic surgeon got my bag money



What is cosculpting? Theres a procedure they can do to laser up to 2 inch off the belly. I want that , botox and lip injections. Louis is gonna have to wait a bit i spent enough on him in 2012. Lol


----------



## Deborah1986

Dixie79 said:


> I got an other chanel. Shame on me...



Picture


----------



## clu13

clydekiwi said:
			
		

> What is cosculpting? Theres a procedure they can do to laser up to 2 inch off the belly. I want that , botox and lip injections. Louis is gonna have to wait a bit i spent enough on him in 2012. Lol



It's a procedure to freeze fat cells - permanent fat cell removal but non invasive. I got too freaking thin for lipo! i was so mad! A lot of the laser treatments are not permanent. The fat cells shrink but stay in the body. There is a new laser infrared treatment that had been approved by the FDA for permanent fat cell removal. I think we get that here in November. I will check that out for areas not approved for coolsculpting - like my arms.


----------



## clydekiwi

clu13 said:
			
		

> It's a procedure to freeze fat cells - permanent fat cell removal but non invasive. I got too freaking thin for lipo! i was so mad! A lot of the laser treatments are not permanent. The fat cells shrink but stay in the body. There is a new laser infrared treatment that had been approved by the FDA for permanent fat cell removal. I think we get that here in November. I will check that out for areas not approved for coolsculpting - like my arms.



Is coolsculpting in usa did it hurt can i ask what price range is it one time or a series


----------



## peachylv

A new pair of Frye Melissa back button boots.  Don't laugh!  These are far better in every way than a pair of Stuart Weitzman boots I got a few years back.  I was pleasantly surprised at the quality of my new Frye boots.


----------



## clu13

clydekiwi said:
			
		

> Is coolsculpting in usa did it hurt can i ask what price range is it one time or a series



It's in the USA. In Charlotte, nc, it is $1400 at ever plastic surgeon here. In PA, I was quoted $1500. Some cities are more, some are less. But $1200 to $1500 is the range. 

It's just one time. No downtime. just one hour. There is a lot of info on line as well as Resources to find a local plastic surgeon. I've posted a thread in the plastic surgery forum about the level of pain (minimal) and my recovery.


----------



## clydekiwi

clu13 said:
			
		

> It's in the USA. In Charlotte, nc, it is $1400 at ever plastic surgeon here. In PA, I was quoted $1500. Some cities are more, some are less. But $1200 to $1500 is the range.
> 
> It's just one time. No downtime. just one hour. There is a lot of info on line as well as Resources to find a local plastic surgeon. I've posted a thread in the plastic surgery forum about the level of pain (minimal) and my recovery.



Thank you. Are you happy with the results. Im gonna research this. How much did they remove


----------



## glamourdoll.

I cheated with Céline..


----------



## clu13

clydekiwi said:
			
		

> Thank you. Are you happy with the results. Im gonna research this. How much did they remove



Results take 3 weeks to show and three months for full effect since the body naturally flushes the crystallized fat cells. I'm only one week out so I can't comment. It's hard to describe. You should see it on line. Basically the fatty area is sucked into a machine so it's whatever can get in the machine. It's really a small area. I'm trying to get from a size 6 to size 4 and the issue is my lower abdomen. I've always been thick waisted so even though hips and butt and legs are a size 4, my waist is so not. So this is the only permanent answer for me. Traditional lipo is too invasive for such a small deposits. A kind tpf posted a link to site where before and after pics were posted. I'm hoping for those results!


----------



## clu13

Nothing extravagant today but super special - a pair of Josefina 7 for all mankinds in a size 26.  The Josephina was my first high end jean purchase - got them on sale in the biggest size they had, a 32, and had to diet my way into them.  Today, I am happier than any bag in the world could make me!


----------



## CATEYES

clu13 said:


> Nothing extravagant today but super special - a pair of Josefina 7 for all mankinds in a size 26.  The Josephina was my first high end jean purchase - got them on sale in the biggest size they had, a 32, and had to diet my way into them.  Today, I am happier than any bag in the world could make me!


Lets see clu13!! So proud of you for making your goal then exceeding it!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

I cheated with Tiffany &#10084;


----------



## nessie805

My saffiano 6 Key holder


----------



## charleston-mom

nessie805 said:
			
		

> My saffiano 6 Key holder



This is really nice!  Congrats!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

nessie805 said:


> My saffiano 6 Key holder



I love the key holder and the color looks beautiful against the gold lettering. You can almost feel how soft the leather is thru the pictures.


----------



## nessie805

charleston-mom said:
			
		

> This is really nice!  Congrats!



Thanks. I was looking for a Azur and stumbled upon this beauty  




			
				LVlvoe_bug said:
			
		

> I love the key holder and the color looks beautiful against the gold lettering. You can almost feel how soft the leather is thru the pictures.



Thank you!  It really does pop with the hardware an it has that new smell an so smooth like butta


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Hhehe! What a sneaky thread!! I was going to get a lv handbag.... But Prada Burberry and McQueen were wayyyyy too tempting!!!


----------



## nrr_md

Prada BN1336 Tessuto Gauffre Nero 




Prada Cosmetic Case Bluette




Special Thanks to TPF member/friend: Susiana (Thanks Dear!)


----------



## okshoppergirl

glamourdoll. said:


> I cheated with Céline..



Gorgeous!!!!

I cheated with Celine as well...mini luggage in Camel.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

glamourdoll. said:


> I cheated with Céline..



Totally worth cheating on LV lol!


----------



## glamourdoll.

okshoppergirl said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!!!
> 
> I cheated with Celine as well...mini luggage in Camel.



Thanks! I'm thinking of one in camel too.. LOL. Is it easy to take care of?


----------



## glamourdoll.

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:
			
		

> Totally worth cheating on LV lol!



 tell me about it! I'm in love haha


----------



## MsHarryWinston

I cheated with my first piece of Hermes. The H en Voyage gavroche. I just had to, it's Hermes!


----------



## MsLVinDC

MsHarryWinston said:
			
		

> I cheated with my first piece of Hermes. The H en Voyage gavroche. I just had to, it's Hermes!



Very nice!


----------



## MsHarryWinston

Thank you!  I'm still insanely excited.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Alexander wang Rocco black with rg hardware


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Alexander wang Rocco black with rg hardware



Congrats she must be gorgeous &#10084;


----------



## BarMax

For the last few years, I had been an LV girl.  This year, I must confess that I cheated several times with H.

Thanks for having this thread!  It's almost like a confession booth.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

BarMax said:


> For the last few years, I had been an LV girl.  This year, I must confess that I cheated several times with H.
> 
> Thanks for having this thread!  It's almost like a confession booth.



lol:giggles:


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Congrats she must be gorgeous &#10084;



I'm so excited. I get to have her on thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

My loots for today hermes , gucci , bally and .... Chanel perfume


----------



## kaka28

Let me cheat with my Gucci Soho Disco.


----------



## ssv003

kaka28 said:
			
		

> Let me cheat with my Gucci Soho Disco.



Love!! I want to get this in the sunflower gold color or the dark brown. I can't decide!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Alexander wang Rocco black with rg hardware



I have that bag and love it! It my other fav designer, alexander wang! I want to get a rockie!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

nrr_md said:


> Prada BN1336 Tessuto Gauffre Nero
> 
> View attachment 1944916
> 
> 
> Prada Cosmetic Case Bluette
> 
> View attachment 1944941
> 
> 
> Special Thanks to TPF member/friend: Susiana (Thanks Dear!)



Gorgeous Prada items! I'd love to own at least 1 Prada bag....


----------



## nrr_md

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Gorgeous Prada items! I'd love to own at least 1 Prada bag....



Thank you!


----------



## Ginger Tea

kaka28 said:
			
		

> Let me cheat with my Gucci Soho Disco.



Pretty!


----------



## dazzlegirl03

My new Kate Spade Agenda!!! I was going to go with Louis Vuitton but I didn't care for the planner lay out : (


----------



## nessie805

dazzlegirl03 said:
			
		

> My new Kate Spade Agenda!!! I was going to go with Louis Vuitton but I didn't care for the planner lay out : (



I love this congrats! I must find some KS near me! Ive seen alot of things from her here on TPF that are so cute! An i never heard of her till recently lol talk about being in a Bubble eheheh


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

RAzzO said:


> Wait till the next season! They are doing "hologram" one. Bag will change its colors (4 of them) when its exposed on sun



Ohhh that sounds sooooo cool!!!! thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## kaka28

ssv003 said:
			
		

> Love!! I want to get this in the sunflower gold color or the dark brown. I can't decide!



Have you seen them IRL?  If not i would suggest you to do it, they are all very nice.  I had the sunflower in mind then dark green then changed my mind to this dark pink.  Good luck with your choice and hope to see you on the Gucci thread soon


----------



## ayutilovesGST

ayutilovesGST said:
			
		

> My loots for today hermes , gucci , bally and .... Chanel perfume








And ta daaa...


----------



## usmcwifey

I couldn't help it.... I broke down and bought this patent red Jimmy Choo "ubai" clutch!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Burberry scarf in solid baby pink!! Gorge!


----------



## LoVeinLA

dazzlegirl03 said:
			
		

> My new Kate Spade Agenda!!! I was going to go with Louis Vuitton but I didn't care for the planner lay out : (



cute photo!


----------



## ninakt

I cheated today with this:


----------



## Francis T

ninakt said:


> I cheated today with this:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1953729


Beautiful!!!
Love this bag what is the name of this model. Can I ask where you've bought it?


----------



## ninakt

Francis T said:


> Beautiful!!!
> Love this bag what is the name of this model. Can I ask where you've bought it?



This is miu miu Nappa Charm, nomore in production , I read from the miu miu forum.
I bought it preloved from theodora second hand shop ( Helsinki) by mail and it arrived yesterday.


----------



## Francis T

ninakt said:


> This is miu miu Nappa Charm, nomore in production , I read from the miu miu forum.
> I bought it preloved from theodora second hand shop ( Helsinki) by mail and it arrived yesterday.



Oohh I see, that's why I can't find it. Thanks for your reply and I hope you enjoy your bag and wear it in good health.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I bought an Alexander Wang Rockie in Iodine. I love the hardware on my Rocoo so I am hoping I like the smaller version....


----------



## Queen Maria

I just bought these in just 5mins !!!!
Wahhhhhhh sorry hubby .. I just abused 
your card !!!!! 




Dolce Gabbana
Versace and 
Vogue !!! 
I'm not only LV freak but sunglasses too !!!
Wanna see my small sunglasses collection ?!
Lol


----------



## nessie805

Queen Maria said:
			
		

> I just bought these in just 5mins !!!!
> Wahhhhhhh sorry hubby .. I just abused
> your card !!!!!
> 
> Dolce Gabbana
> Versace and
> Vogue !!!
> I'm not only LV freak but sunglasses too !!!
> Wanna see my small sunglasses collection ?!
> Lol



Ooooh! LOL 
I wanna see


----------



## Queen Maria

nessie805 said:
			
		

> Ooooh! LOL
> I wanna see



It's on instagram ! I post the pic .. 
Can u see it ?


----------



## nessie805

Queen Maria said:
			
		

> It's on instagram ! I post the pic ..
> Can u see it ?



I saw an loved


----------



## ayutilovesGST

nessie805 said:
			
		

> Ooooh! LOL
> I wanna see



Me too... Plss


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Queen Maria said:
			
		

> It's on instagram ! I post the pic ..
> Can u see it ?



I cant... Ops let me search again.. But i didnt follow u QM .. 
WOW ... theres so many QM in instagram..


----------



## clu13

I did some major damage with St. John: dress and matching jacket, 2 other dresses, slacks, tank and a blouse.  I'm undecided on the color block dress. Probably could have gotten a couple of bags but I love the quality!


----------



## twin-fun

Just purchased the Miu Miu Ostrich Hobo from their spring '11 line. Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## clu13

twin-fun said:
			
		

> Just purchased the Miu Miu Ostrich Hobo from their spring '11 line. Can't wait for it to get here!



Can't wait to see that!


----------



## nessie805

twin-fun said:
			
		

> Just purchased the Miu Miu Ostrich Hobo from their spring '11 line. Can't wait for it to get here!



I wanna see


----------



## makeupmama

Here's what I cheated with. My Prada Saffiano Lux tote in Militaire &#128525;


----------



## clu13

See by Chloe - it's been a long time since I bought some shoes!


----------



## clu13

Nothing too extravagant but love that the bottle is engraved for my birthday on 12/12/12


----------



## jinete11

clu13 said:
			
		

> Nothing too extravagant but love that the bottle is engraved for my birthday on 12/12/12



Amazing! How did they get that engraved for you??


----------



## MariaQ

I made my full reveal some days ago in the Tory forum, bought these and some other Tory items together with my Speedy


----------



## ViCharm

I was shopping with my mommy today and just happened to wonder into Michael Kors. I've always wanted another crossbody that was small and cute... I was debating between this and Eva azur.... But MK did it for me.. Plus price wise and what it would be use for.. This hits it all  I'm happy and well, LV is still my #1


----------



## clu13

jinete11 said:
			
		

> Amazing! How did they get that engraved for you??



It was a free service at the Nordstrom party last night. I had no idea perfume bottles could be engraved. i bought DH a bottle of Chanel Bleu and had it engraved with "Eternal style, Eternal love."


----------



## clu13

MariaQ said:
			
		

> I made my full reveal some days ago in the Tory forum, bought these and some other Tory items together with my Speedy



Love revas! I call them my gateway shoe. Once I started with TB I was addicted to all shoes.


----------



## 914LVoe

clu13 said:


> Nothing too extravagant but love that the bottle is engraved for my birthday on 12/12/12



That's so cool. And happy bd in advance!


----------



## blushnkisses

makeupmama said:


> Here's what I cheated with. My Prada Saffiano Lux tote in Militaire &#128525;




Beauty! The Saffiano is def on my wishlist.


----------



## MsLVinDC

MariaQ said:
			
		

> I made my full reveal some days ago in the Tory forum, bought these and some other Tory items together with my Speedy



Does the logo press into your foot when walking?


----------



## LoVeinLA

MsLVinDC said:


> Does the logo press into your foot when walking?



IMO...The TB revs flats are very comfy.  I have several hard and soft medallions and they don't agitate your feet.


----------



## MsLVinDC

LoVeinLA said:
			
		

> IMO...The TB revs flats are very comfy.  I have several hard and soft medallions and they don't agitate your feet.



Are they more comfy than LV?  I was thinking about a pair of TB flats in red.


----------



## LoVeinLA

MsLVinDC said:
			
		

> Are they more comfy than LV?  I was thinking about a pair of TB flats in red.



Can't give you the comparison since I don't own a pair of LV flats.., 

But I can tell you that TB is so comfy!!


----------



## clu13

LoVeinLA said:
			
		

> Can't give you the comparison since I don't own a pair of LV flats..,
> 
> But I can tell you that TB is so comfy!!



I will add that the least comfy TB is patent leather though - the elastic around the back isn't as soft with patent, but I'm addicted the patent leather shoes so its worth the pain.


----------



## MsLVinDC

LoVeinLA said:
			
		

> Can't give you the comparison since I don't own a pair of LV flats..,
> 
> But I can tell you that TB is so comfy!!






			
				clu13 said:
			
		

> I will add that the least comfy TB is patent leather though - the elastic around the back isn't as soft with patent, but I'm addicted the patent leather shoes so its worth the pain.



Thanks ladies!!


----------



## clu13

All this reva chatter made me itch for my 15th pair of Tory Burch shoes. Royal Tan revas to match a honey patina


----------



## LoVeinLA

clu13 said:
			
		

> All this reva chatter made me itch for my 15th pair of Tory Burch shoes. Royal Tan revas to match a honey patina



Nice!!!


----------



## MsLVinDC

clu13 said:
			
		

> All this reva chatter made me itch for my 15th pair of Tory Burch shoes. Royal Tan revas to match a honey patina


----------



## dmmiller

My first Chanel bag....the start of another addiction...going to look at matching wallets today.


----------



## clu13

dmmiller said:
			
		

> My first Chanel bag....the start of another addiction...going to look at matching wallets today.



Which one did you get????


----------



## dmmiller

My first Chanel.  Hopefully it loads this time.


----------



## purse_addict1

dmmiller said:


> My first Chanel bag....the start of another addiction...going to look at matching wallets today.



congrats on your new bag. Just fyi, Chanel wallets don't hold up as well as LV. I have had my LV wallet the longest and it is still going strong. My Chanel wallets fell apart within a year.


----------



## Possum

I still love you Louis, but ...


----------



## shalomjude

Possum said:


> I still love you Louis, but ...



WOW ... love your HAC .. so beautiful


----------



## Possum

shalomjude said:


> WOW ... love your HAC .. so beautiful



thankyou!


----------



## shalomjude

Possum said:


> thankyou!



Now when are you going to use it?


----------



## ssv003

Possum said:
			
		

> I still love you Louis, but ...



Love!!!


----------



## ssv003

Just picked up a Balenciaga giant rose gold Velo in Latte! Going to do a reveal tonight in the Bal forum. So excited to use it! 

But I did go to LV today to pick up a 2013 agenda refill so I was still a little good to Louis  lol


----------



## clu13

Shoes: just coach booties and Stuart  weitzman after my big day at LV


----------



## MDNA

*Fendi Zucca Spy*


----------



## axcarter

MDNA said:


> *Fendi Zucca Spy*


I've always wanted a Spy bag! Please let me know how well it holds up and if it's worth the "cheat" on Louis!!


----------



## MDNA

OMG, I'm glad I wasn't the only one.  I actually got it on ebay in EXCELLENT condition, like new for a GREAT price so I just couldn't say no 
It looks much better in person, you should definitely get one! 



axcarter said:


> I've always wanted a Spy bag! Please let me know how well it holds up and if it's worth the "cheat" on Louis!!


----------



## axcarter

MDNA said:


> OMG, I'm glad I wasn't the only one.  I actually got it on ebay in EXCELLENT condition, like new for a GREAT price so I just couldn't say no
> It looks much better in person, you should definitely get one!



I like the all black one. I've heard lots of mixed reviews on it and I don't see that many people have it so didn't take the plunge. I need a basic all black leather bag and this is so cute! What do ya think?


----------



## myfirstchanel

I still love you mr.lv


----------



## Kendogger2002

I feel really guilty for cheating, was to get my infini keepall 45 but this lovely medium luggage tote unexpectedly became available!! I still feel bad! Ahh! Return ?!! Keep?!! I love both haha but this big Celine is so rare!


----------



## miah100

Kendogger2002 said:
			
		

> I feel really guilty for cheating, was to get my infini keepall 45 but this lovely medium luggage tote unexpectedly became available!! I still feel bad! Ahh! Return ?!! Keep?!! I love both haha but this big Celine is so rare!



It's gorgeous, where did you find it?


----------



## shalomjude

Kendogger2002 said:


> I feel really guilty for cheating, was to get my infini keepall 45 but this lovely medium luggage tote unexpectedly became available!! I still feel bad! Ahh! Return ?!! Keep?!! I love both haha but this big Celine is so rare!



Beautiful....I would keep it


----------



## anabg

Kendogger2002 said:
			
		

> I feel really guilty for cheating, was to get my infini keepall 45 but this lovely medium luggage tote unexpectedly became available!! I still feel bad! Ahh! Return ?!! Keep?!! I love both haha but this big Celine is so rare!



I would definitely keep it!


----------



## Kendogger2002

miah100 said:
			
		

> It's gorgeous, where did you find it?


My SA at Neiman's called me, only two came, one black and one tricolor... Not sure if I can pull this off 




			
				shalomjude said:
			
		

> Beautiful....I would keep it






			
				anabg said:
			
		

> I would definitely keep it!



Thank you ladies! I'm trying my best to convince myself!


----------



## MDNA

Would love to see some modeling pics!  Is this smooth leather?  I was looking at the Phantom smooth leather and noticed their smooth leather scratches very easily! 



Kendogger2002 said:


> I feel really guilty for cheating, was to get my infini keepall 45 but this lovely medium luggage tote unexpectedly became available!! I still feel bad! Ahh! Return ?!! Keep?!! I love both haha but this big Celine is so rare!


----------



## Kendogger2002

MDNA said:


> Would love to see some modeling pics!  Is this smooth leather?  I was looking at the Phantom smooth leather and noticed their smooth leather scratches very easily!



Haha I will definitely take some soon, from my research I think it's called drummed leather (tiny pebbles)? The smooth leather reminds me of Nomade which I love, but you're right! It scratches very easily!  The nice thing however is that you get lambskin lining... mine is some kind of man made soft something haha.


----------



## MDNA

The one I saw at Saks has microfiber lining.  I love it but kinda scare to get it!



Kendogger2002 said:


> Haha I will definitely take some soon, from my research I think it's called drummed leather (tiny pebbles)? The smooth leather reminds me of Nomade which I love, but you're right! It scratches very easily!  The nice thing however is that you get lambskin lining... mine is some kind of man made soft something haha.


----------



## CATEYES

Kendogger2002 said:


> I feel really guilty for cheating, was to get my infini keepall 45 but this lovely medium luggage tote unexpectedly became available!! I still feel bad! Ahh! Return ?!! Keep?!! I love both haha but this big Celine is so rare!


This is really lovely! I don't know how it will look on a gentleman so maybe mod pics will help us help you decide.


----------



## nessie805

Just pocked this up for my trip to DL  its really comfortable on the shoulder also and bigger then i really thought it was.


----------



## MsLVinDC

nessie805 said:
			
		

> Just pocked this up for my trip to DL  its really comfortable on the shoulder also and bigger then i really thought it was.



I have this one in the dark print. I bought it to see if I would like the totally. I only wore it once. I wasted my money, I should have just put it towards the Totally.


----------



## nessie805

MsLVinDC said:
			
		

> I have this one in the dark print. I bought it to see if I would like the totally. I only wore it once. I wasted my money, I should have just put it towards the Totally.



Ive already quickly started using mine and she has been out in the rain with me this afternoon (bought her at 9am lol) im actually really liking the bag although i do have a sippy cup in one outer pocket.


----------



## lshcat

Possum said:


> I still love you Louis, but ...



LOVE it my friend!!!!


----------



## jessluvlv

DH bought these for me, he has a shoe fetish, but still says no to the artsy really? But I love shoes!


----------



## mrscurvy

jessluvlv said:
			
		

> dh bought these for me, he has a shoe fetish, but still says no to the artsy really? But i love shoes!



hawt!


----------



## nessie805

jessluvlv said:
			
		

> DH bought these for me, he has a shoe fetish, but still says no to the artsy really? But I love shoes!



I love these!


----------



## MsLVinDC

jessluvlv said:
			
		

> DH bought these for me, he has a shoe fetish, but still says no to the artsy really? But I love shoes!



Looking good!! Yes, hubby has a shoe fetish!!! Ha!  Tell him you want some Azur pumps and use that for the artsy!  Lmbo!


----------



## shalomjude

Carven Dress and skirt


----------



## pinky7

jessluvlv said:


> DH bought these for me, he has a shoe fetish, but still says no to the artsy really? But I love shoes!




Love leopard print!!!  Totally fierce!!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

jessluvlv said:
			
		

> DH bought these for me, he has a shoe fetish, but still says no to the artsy really? But I love shoes!



Very nice. Love shoes too.


----------



## jessluvlv

MsLVinDC said:
			
		

> Looking good!! Yes, hubby has a shoe fetish!!! Ha!  Tell him you want some Azur pumps and use that for the artsy!  Lmbo!



Lmao the crazy thing his he won't step foot in Lv when we go shopping together he says I'm going in there alone lol but that's fine with me too


----------



## charleston-mom

My very first Valentino!!




I always wanted a red bag!  Since I've never liked Epi and the Pomme Alma was just a little too flashy for me (although I love it on other people - LOL!), here's my new Valentino rockstud.  My wallet doesn't like it as much as I do. Ha ha!


----------



## Binkysmom

Charleston-mom - great bag! love the Valentino Rockstud collection!


----------



## Ginger Tea

charleston-mom said:
			
		

> My very first Valentino!!
> 
> I always wanted a red bag!  Since I've never liked Epi and the Pomme Alma was just a little too flashy for me (although I love it on other people - LOL!), here's my new Valentino rockstud.  My wallet doesn't like it as much as I do. Ha ha!



Very nice.


----------



## Possum

shalomjude said:


> Carven Dress and skirt



So pretty ~ beautiful colours!!


----------



## shalomjude

Possum said:


> So pretty ~ beautiful colours!!



hehe thanks...the dress is more a burnt orange colour ....now need a bag to wear it with and some where to go


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

charleston-mom said:


> My very first Valentino!!
> 
> View attachment 1993647
> 
> 
> I always wanted a red bag!  Since I've never liked Epi and the Pomme Alma was just a little too flashy for me (although I love it on other people - LOL!), here's my new Valentino rockstud.  My wallet doesn't like it as much as I do. Ha ha!



Gorgeous bag....love the stud detailing!


----------



## deem0nessa

shalomjude said:


> Carven Dress and skirt



What stunning color and print...ooh these pieces would go perfect with the cruise white clutch!...congrats


----------



## Lilylovelv

clu13 said:


> See by Chloe - it's been a long time since I bought some shoes!


Love these!


----------



## LoVeinLA

3 ugg boots this Xmas...


----------



## MsLVinDC

LoVeinLA said:
			
		

> 3 ugg boots this Xmas...



Me too! I got the bailey bow in black, bailey three buttons in grey and brown. No LV


----------



## stitchnqt

Michael Kors large wristlet was the bag of the day!


----------



## LoVeinLA

MsLVinDC said:
			
		

> Me too! I got the bailey bow in black, bailey three buttons in grey and brown. No LV



Nice! My hubby got a snow ugg boots when we go to the mountains, and my Brooke uggs, and regular tall chestnut uggs.


----------



## LoVeinLA

MsLVinDC said:
			
		

> Me too! I got the bailey bow in black, bailey three buttons in grey and brown. No LV



Merry Xmas Ms A!


----------



## Ginger Tea

MsLVinDC said:
			
		

> Me too! I got the bailey bow in black, bailey three buttons in grey and brown. No LV



Ooh, love the Bailey. Don't wear as much though.


----------



## cweetie

Merry Christmas TPF! Ordered this lovely piece from fashionphile a few weeks ago! I especially love it's sturdy hardware ... I may be cheating with Fendi a lot more in the future!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

charleston-mom said:


> My very first Valentino!!
> 
> View attachment 1993647
> 
> 
> I always wanted a red bag!  Since I've never liked Epi and the Pomme Alma was just a little too flashy for me (although I love it on other people - LOL!), here's my new Valentino rockstud.  My wallet doesn't like it as much as I do. Ha ha!



I love your bag!Can I ask where u got it and are they still available? I love the shape of it and the hardware!


----------



## MDNA

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0



LVlvoe_bug said:


> I love your bag!Can I ask where u got it and are they still available? I love the shape of it and the hardware!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

MDNA said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/valenti...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0



That was quick, good find! Thanks for the link! I didn't know Nordies carried Valentino......


----------



## MDNA

Me neither but they do!  


LVlvoe_bug said:


> That was quick, good find! Thanks for the link! I didn't know Nordies carried Valentino......


----------



## MsLVinDC

LoVeinLA said:
			
		

> Merry Xmas Ms A!



Same to you, dear!  We had snow for Xmas!!


----------



## charleston-mom

LVlvoe_bug said:
			
		

> That was quick, good find! Thanks for the link! I didn't know Nordies carried Valentino......



Not all of them do. The more upscale ones in the larger cites do, but limited collections.


----------



## charleston-mom

My other new bag. Casual this time and first Burberry on a long time. Also Nordies!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

charleston-mom said:
			
		

> My other new bag. Casual this time and first Burberry on a long time. Also Nordies!



Nice!!! Charleston-mom u make me wanna have 1!


----------



## MDNA

Celine Phantom in Taupe


----------



## Ginger Tea

MDNA said:
			
		

> Celine Phantom in Taupe



Very nice. Love the color.


----------



## phillj12

MDNA said:
			
		

> Celine Phantom in Taupe



Gorge! Love all the goodie inside too!


----------



## shalomjude

MDNA said:


> Celine Phantom in Taupe



Beautiful colour


----------



## BJTaylor02

MDNA said:


> Celine Phantom in Taupe



Stunningly beautiful.  Congrats!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

MDNA said:
			
		

> Celine Phantom in Taupe



Nice choice!


----------



## Fairy-bag

Yes, I cheated on Louis...


----------



## Tp1908

clu13 said:
			
		

> Nothing too extravagant but love that the bottle is engraved for my birthday on 12/12/12



This is my favorite! Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## ninakt

I am forty years old today,

This is what I cheated with:
















I had an urge for a red bag


----------



## ninakt

MDNA said:


> Celine Phantom in Taupe



This is super gorgeous, congrats!!!!


----------



## MDNA

Happy Birthday to you!  It's a gorgeous red 


ninakt said:


> I am forty years old today,
> 
> This is what I cheated with:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998382
> 
> 
> I had an urge for a red bag


----------



## charleston-mom

MDNA said:


> Happy Birthday to you!  It's a gorgeous red





Wow!  Two gorgeous bags!  I think everyone needs a red bag!
Congrats!


----------



## ninakt

Thank you MDNA and charleston-mom!!!!!


----------



## AN HEIRESS

jessluvlv said:
			
		

> DH bought these for me, he has a shoe fetish, but still says no to the artsy really? But I love shoes!



Very nice! Sexy shoes


----------



## Ginger Tea

A Fendi First for me...





Well taken care of and able to get at a great price from a great seller. A little teary eyed (sigh) LOL. She's not the latest but she's a beauty and good smelling too. Picture honestly does no justice to her deep chocolate color.


----------



## nessie805

Ginger Tea said:
			
		

> A Fendi First for me...
> 
> Well taken care of and able to get at a great price from a great seller. A little teary eyed (sigh) LOL. She's not the latest but she's a beauty and good smelling too. Picture honestly does no justice to her deep chocolate color.



This is beautiful! I like it alot! Congrats


----------



## Ginger Tea

nessie805 said:
			
		

> This is beautiful! I like it alot! Congrats



Thank you much.


----------



## DrDior

Ginger Tea said:


> A Fendi First for me...



If I was ever to turn to a life of crime, yours would be the first house I'd hit.

Love the Spy bag.


----------



## Noi_82

ninakt said:
			
		

> I am forty years old today,
> 
> This is what I cheated with:
> 
> I had an urge for a red bag



Happy Birthday and congrats on your new beauty.


----------



## Ginger Tea

DrDior said:
			
		

> If I was ever to turn to a life of crime, yours would be the first house I'd hit.
> 
> Love the Spy bag.



LOL, you always make me laugh. Okay, I'll be waiting.


----------



## MDNA

Gorgeous!  I just got my first Fendi as well, the Zucca Spy 


Ginger Tea said:


> A Fendi First for me...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998743
> 
> 
> Well taken care of and able to get at a great price from a great seller. A little teary eyed (sigh) LOL. She's not the latest but she's a beauty and good smelling too. Picture honestly does no justice to her deep chocolate color.


----------



## Ginger Tea

MDNA said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!  I just got my first Fendi as well, the Zucca Spy



Thank you.


----------



## Ginger Tea

MDNA said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!  I just got my first Fendi as well, the Zucca Spy



You were my inspiration. Saw your post and fell in love at first sight, so really I should be thanking you not just for the compliment but for peeking my interest in to Fendi's.


----------



## MDNA

Awww, you're too kind!  I have wanted the Fendi Spy for a few years now and glad to finally have it. It's classic and rarely if ever seen around so I feel special. Don't like common bags. 



Ginger Tea said:


> You were my inspiration. Saw your post and fell in love at first sight, so really I should be thanking you not just for the compliment but for peeking my interest in to Fendi's.


----------



## Luvtoshop1969

ninakt said:
			
		

> I am forty years old today,
> 
> This is what I cheated with:
> 
> I had an urge for a red bag



Happy Birthday!  She's a beauty!


----------



## Ginger Tea

MDNA said:
			
		

> Awww, you're too kind!  I have wanted the Fendi Spy for a few years now and glad to finally have it. It's classic and rarely if ever seen around so I feel special. Don't like common bags.



I've done a search, but was unable to locate any info on reading Fendi date codes. Have any idea where I may locate that info?


----------



## MDNA

To be honest, I haven't paid much attention to Fendi or LV dates count 


Ginger Tea said:


> I've done a search, but was unable to locate any info on reading Fendi date codes. Have any idea where I may locate that info?


----------



## Ginger Tea

MDNA said:
			
		

> To be honest, I haven't paid much attention to Fendi or LV dates count



Okay. My search continues.


----------



## Serenedee

Purchased a Longchamps Le Pliage today. Love how feather light it is but it's definitely overpriced for what it is.


----------



## axcarter

Ginger Tea said:


> A Fendi First for me...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998743
> 
> 
> Well taken care of and able to get at a great price from a great seller. A little teary eyed (sigh) LOL. She's not the latest but she's a beauty and good smelling too. Picture honestly does no justice to her deep chocolate color.


Congrats! I've always been interested in the Spy bags but never took the plunge! I'm sure yours looks amazing in real life. An all black one is definitely on my wish list. 
Let me know how comfortable the handles are on the shoulders!


----------



## axcarter

MDNA said:


> Celine Phantom in Taupe


Is that the MC cles? Do you find it useful? I'm debating between this and a Vernis one. hehe


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

MDNA said:


> Celine Phantom in Taupe


She is beautiful!! You must have an amazing handbag collection &#10084;


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

ninakt said:


> I am forty years old today,
> 
> This is what I cheated with:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998382
> 
> 
> I had an urge for a red bag


Beautiful


----------



## Ginger Tea

axcarter said:
			
		

> Congrats! I've always been interested in the Spy bags but never took the plunge! I'm sure yours looks amazing in real life. An all black one is definitely on my wish list.
> Let me know how comfortable the handles are on the shoulders!



Thank you. I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## MissBalLouis

ninakt said:


> I am forty years old today,
> 
> This is what I cheated with:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998382
> 
> 
> I had an urge for a red bag



There's nothing like a brand new Balenciaga, and the color is to die for!


----------



## ninakt

MissBalLouis said:


> There's nothing like a brand new Balenciaga, and the color is to die for!



Thank you!
This feels a very special bag to me and I am so happy that I dared to order her


----------



## ninakt

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Beautiful



Thank you!!!


----------



## MDNA

Aww, thank you! You're sweet.  I actually returned her because I'm afraid of stain and color transfer.  I'm getting it in the black croc instead 


*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> She is beautiful!! You must have an amazing handbag collection &#10084;


----------



## MDNA

Yes, it's the MC cles. To be completely honest, I DON'T!  I regret purchasing it since I preferred full size wallet.  I would recommend getting the ZCP in MC or Vernis instead. 


axcarter said:


> Is that the MC cles? Do you find it useful? I'm debating between this and a Vernis one. hehe


----------



## ninakt

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> She is beautiful!! You must have an amazing handbag collection &#10084;



I have been suspicious about this too!


----------



## ninakt

Ginger Tea said:


> A Fendi First for me...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998743
> 
> 
> Well taken care of and able to get at a great price from a great seller. A little teary eyed (sigh) LOL. She's not the latest but she's a beauty and good smelling too. Picture honestly does no justice to her deep chocolate color.



This is a beautiful bag, congrats!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

MDNA said:


> Aww, thank you! You're sweet.  I actually returned her because I'm afraid of stain and color transfer.  I'm getting it in the black croc instead



Oh wow!! I can't wait to see that! It's my HG bag hehe &#10084;


----------



## MDNA

I requested overnight shipping, lol so it will here on Monday.  I will do a reveal! 


*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Oh wow!! I can't wait to see that! It's my HG bag hehe &#10084;


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

MDNA said:


> I requested overnight shipping, lol so it will here on Monday.  I will do a reveal!



YAY! you must be super excited . Where did you order from?


----------



## MDNA

I got it preloved in excellent condition on ebay for a great price.  I actually was gonna get it in grey but it's not leather, it's Nubuck so I''m nervous of ruining it.
I also wanna get some LV SLGS from the new pinks vernis so this works out perfectly.   


*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> YAY! you must be super excited . Where did you order from?


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

That's great! The pink will be lovely with the Celine can't wait to see your reveal


----------



## Ginger Tea

ninakt said:
			
		

> This is a beautiful bag, congrats!



Thank you kindly.


----------



## slimmie

I cheated on Mr. Vuitton with...an Alexander Wang Rocco w/ROSE Gold hardware!


----------



## Ginger Tea

slimmie said:
			
		

> I cheated on Mr. Vuitton with...an Alexander Wang Rocco w/ROSE Gold hardware!



Love the hardware.


----------



## slimmie

Ginger Tea said:


> Love the hardware.


Thanks! It's so much prettier in person!


----------



## babycinnamon

slimmie said:
			
		

> I cheated on Mr. Vuitton with...an Alexander Wang Rocco w/ROSE Gold hardware!



I especially like the rocco with rghw! congrats!!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

slimmie said:


> I cheated on Mr. Vuitton with...an Alexander Wang Rocco w/ROSE Gold hardware!


Fab! &#10084;


----------



## slimmie

babycinnamon said:


> I especially like the rocco with rghw! congrats!!


Thank you! I thought I would like the brass studs more but the rose gold really POPS against the black leather!


----------



## slimmie

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Fab! &#10084;


Thank you


----------



## saenzio

slimmie said:
			
		

> I cheated on Mr. Vuitton with...an Alexander Wang Rocco w/ROSE Gold hardware!



I love this bag. Congratulations!!


----------



## babycinnamon

slimmie said:
			
		

> Thank you! I thought I would like the brass studs more but the rose gold really POPS against the black leather!



Indeed!! Enjoy your bag!!


----------



## ninakt

slimmie said:


> I cheated on Mr. Vuitton with...an Alexander Wang Rocco w/ROSE Gold hardware!



Wow, rose gold gives her that very special thing, congrats!!


----------



## MDNA

*Celine Phantom Croc Embossed in Black*


----------



## DrDior

Nothing too crazy: a gucci wallet. It showed up today and Customs decided to give me a birthday present by not nailing me for duty and tax. Thank-you Canada Customs! xo


----------



## mrscurvy

charleston-mom said:
			
		

> My other new bag. Casual this time and first Burberry on a long time. Also Nordies!



I'm liking this one!!


----------



## axcarter

slimmie said:


> I cheated on Mr. Vuitton with...an Alexander Wang Rocco w/ROSE Gold hardware!


Wow!  Congrats! 
I need to start a collection of other bags besides LV!


----------



## slimmie

ninakt said:


> Wow, rose gold gives her that very special thing, congrats!!


Thank you! It sure does! I highly recommend this bag


----------



## slimmie

saenzio said:


> I love this bag. Congratulations!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## slimmie

axcarter said:


> Wow!  Congrats!
> I need to start a collection of other bags besides LV!


Thank you! This is my only AW so far but I smell a new addiction coming! LOL!


----------



## slimmie

MDNA said:


> *Celine Phantom Croc Embossed in Black*


This is SUPER gorgeous! I don't have a Celine bag but you're making me want one!!


----------



## babycinnamon

MDNA said:
			
		

> Celine Phantom Croc Embossed in Black



Ahh gorgeous!! I love how Celine does their croc embossed! Congrats!


----------



## MDNA

Thank you! It is gorgeous!  I am not a black bag person but this is so unique! You should get a Celine!


slimmie said:


> This is SUPER gorgeous! I don't have a Celine bag but you're making me want one!!


----------



## slimmie

MDNA said:


> Thank you! It is gorgeous!  I am not a black bag person but this is so unique! You should get a Celine!


I just browsed at some more online and they are SO classy and beautiful! I can't afford one right now but I shall add it to my list of HG bags


----------



## axcarter

slimmie said:


> Thank you! This is my only AW so far but I smell a new addiction coming! LOL!



 I've seen it here and there on the forum and on certain blogs but never really got a chance to look at it like with yours. It looks absolutely stunning! 
I've read on reviews that it's heavy and not really an every day bag because of this. What do you think??


----------



## slimmie

axcarter said:


> I've seen it here and there on the forum and on certain blogs but never really got a chance to look at it like with yours. It looks absolutely stunning!
> I've read on reviews that it's heavy and not really an every day bag because of this. What do you think??


I got into this bag last year when I actually saw it on someone at the Galleria and it looked so beautiful and that was when I went on here and youtubed some vids on it and decided to save up for it. The studs really do make the bag heavy but IMHO, I always carry either my Azur 35 or my DE 35 so I'm pretty used to carrying big or heavy bags so it doesn't bother me and it does have a shoulder strap so you have that option too! I wouldn't use it as an everyday bag but just for going out on special occasions and I do worry bc some have said that the ring that holds the strap has broken off and the leather shows rubbing and needs conditioner now and then but it's so PRETTY that I am overlooking those things LOL! I have already received a TON of compliments after just wearing it to church and dinner afterwards! I HTH! Let me know if you have more questions


----------



## MDNA

Thank you!


babycinnamon said:


> Ahh gorgeous!! I love how Celine does their croc embossed! Congrats!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

MDNA said:


> *Celine Phantom Croc Embossed in Black*


I love it!! Congrats!!


----------



## pinky7

MDNA said:
			
		

> Celine Phantom Croc Embossed in Black



Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## MDNA

Thank you! She's solidly well made 


*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> I love it!! Congrats!!


----------



## MDNA

Thank you!


pinky7 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## shalomjude

MDNA said:


> *Celine Phantom Croc Embossed in Black*



Congrats ...beautiful bag


----------



## SarahLVoe

I cheated with my first Michael Kors bag. I got this bag as an alternative for the totally since I am on a bag ban until March. I also wanted a beater bag and I must say I am quite surprised at how much I am loving this bag!


----------



## nessie805

SarahLVoe said:
			
		

> I cheated with my first Michael Kors bag. I got this bag as an alternative for the totally since I am on a bag ban until March. I also wanted a beater bag and I must say I am quite surprised at how much I am loving this bag!



 i have the lighter vanilla version  lovin it too


----------



## ViCharm

I don't know it I'm cheating my LVOE but these are my birthday gifts that I received from my parents today....chic, adorable, and thoughtful


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

SarahLVoe said:


> I cheated with my first Michael Kors bag. I got this bag as an alternative for the totally since I am on a bag ban until March. I also wanted a beater bag and I must say I am quite surprised at how much I am loving this bag!


Very pretty!


----------



## ViCharm

ViCharm said:


> I don't know it I'm cheating my LVOE but these are two of my birthday gifts that I received from my parents today....chic, adorable, and thoughtful


ah! Sorry the pic didn't show up.. but here it is!


----------



## CaptHaddock

My new beige Riviera flap &#128522;


----------



## CaptHaddock

charleston-mom said:
			
		

> My other new bag. Casual this time and first Burberry on a long time. Also Nordies!



Love this!! Casual elegant


----------



## shalomjude

CaptHaddock said:


> My new beige Riviera flap &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2007006



Lovely ... such a nice colour


----------



## LoVeinLA

I'm about to cheat on LV with my first Balenciaga...Saw this at Barneys and got to have it!


----------



## NicoletteRN

LoVeinLA said:


> I'm about to cheat on LV with my first Balenciaga...Saw this at Barneys and got to have it!



Yes! Lol love it


----------



## babycinnamon

LoVeinLA said:
			
		

> I'm about to cheat on LV with my first Balenciaga...Saw this at Barneys and got to have it!



Go for it!! I have one and I love it!


----------



## nessie805

LoVeinLA said:
			
		

> I'm about to cheat on LV with my first Balenciaga...Saw this at Barneys and got to have it!



Love it! Very beautiful and the color!! AmaIzing


----------



## LoVeinLA

babycinnamon said:
			
		

> Go for it!! I have one and I love it!



Do you have the classic arena hip?  Is it comfy? Roomy?


----------



## CaptHaddock

shalomjude said:
			
		

> Lovely ... such a nice colour



Thanks!! Was on her 1st outing today


----------



## babycinnamon

LoVeinLA said:
			
		

> Do you have the classic arena hip?  Is it comfy? Roomy?



I have one in cassis with mRGGH! I love wearing bags cross body because I like being hands-free when I shop and run errands. I feel like it is roomy enough for my essentials..it fits a Sarah or Zippy but I prefer to use a smaller wallet with it so I can carry more. 

 I love bal leather and how it distresses! 

Post pics if you decide to get one!


----------



## Dy@n@

Wauw MDNA, your Celine Phantom  is gorgeous. And I love your combination of the CEline with the LV-accessories. The only Phantom I have seen was a suede blue one and not so nice. Very tasty.


----------



## znzngo

Had this bag before, sold it!  Lately, I can't get my mind of her...My wonderful DH surprised me with this for X'mas


----------



## LoVeinLA

znzngo said:


> Had this bag before, sold it!  Lately, I can't get my mind of her...My wonderful DH surprised me with this for X'mas



Oh wow, pretty...


----------



## znzngo

LoVeinLA said:


> Oh wow, pretty...


Thank you! She's a keeper this time that's for sure


----------



## CaptHaddock

znzngo said:
			
		

> Had this bag before, sold it!  Lately, I can't get my mind of her...My wonderful DH surprised me with this for X'mas



Love your GST!


----------



## clu13

znzngo said:
			
		

> Had this bag before, sold it!  Lately, I can't get my mind of her...My wonderful DH surprised me with this for X'mas



Love the GST! It's since a beautiful bag. If money was no object, I'd have this combo but I can't bring myself to duplicate color/hardware in Chanel bags.


----------



## znzngo

CaptHaddock said:


> Love your GST!





clu13 said:


> Love the GST! It's since a beautiful bag. If money was no object, I'd have this combo but I can't bring myself to duplicate color/hardware in Chanel bags.



Thank you Ladies!
I love my new GST too!  I'm so glad hubby got the GH too! I think it's perfect  I can't wait to use her


----------



## clu13

znzngo said:


> Thank you Ladies!
> I love my new GST too!  I'm so glad hubby got the GH too! I think it's perfect  I can't wait to use her



DH picked black and GH for my flap - my avatar.  Our men have great taste!
I was "stuck" with Clair Beige and SH for my GST, which I do love - reminds me of my ivory wedding gown and platinum rings.


----------



## VivaNYC

ninakt said:


> I am forty years old today,
> 
> This is what I cheated with:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998382
> 
> 
> I had an urge for a red bag


TDF color! Great Balenciaga!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## gelbergirl

Medium flap wallet from Alviero Martini 1A Classe


----------



## jeninvan

So I posted this on the chanel thread but can't resist myself posting on here...got this little gem on sale at about 75% off ..don't know if I'm ever going to use it maybe give it to DB (she's 1 month old  ) when she's a little older and can walk...I could not pass this up its too good of a deal...introducing miss nina ricci


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

ViCharm said:


> ah! Sorry the pic didn't show up.. but here it is!


cute wallet!


----------



## clu13

Miu Mius to go with my Alma (looks better in person - flash makes shoes brighter and alma darker)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

slimmie said:


> I cheated on Mr. Vuitton with...an Alexander Wang Rocco w/ROSE Gold hardware!



We are bag twins! I love the rose gold on mine.....Love the Rocco!


----------



## clu13

Trina Turk Maxi


----------



## slimmie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> We are bag twins! I love the rose gold on mine.....Love the Rocco!


I LOVE mine too! I take it out of its dust bag almost everyday just to admire it sometimes. LOL! :greengrin:


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

slimmie said:


> I LOVE mine too! I take it out of its dust bag almost everyday just to admire it sometimes. LOL! :greengrin:



I could just stare at the hardware all day! I don't take mine out anymore but need to, always seem to grab the speedy instead. I loved wearing it and never found it heavy like some people said...I want to get another one!


----------



## slimmie

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I could just stare at the hardware all day! I don't take mine out anymore but need to, always seem to grab the speedy instead. I loved wearing it and never found it heavy like some people said...I want to get another one!


Same here! That's why I've just been admiring it. Been using my DE 35 bc of the wet weather and even though I don't use this one often either, I REALLY want the Latte w/RG hardware! So gorgeous!!!!


----------



## axcarter

LVlvoe_bug said:


> We are bag twins! I love the rose gold on mine.....Love the Rocco!


OMG my dear! You never told me you had one! I was thinking of this bag as well! Geez, is it safe to assume you will have whatever bag I have a question about?  
How do ya like her? I'm so torn with this one bag/yr goal. :cry:


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

axcarter said:


> OMG my dear! You never told me you had one! I was thinking of this bag as well! Geez, is it safe to assume you will have whatever bag I have a question about?
> How do ya like her? I'm so torn with this one bag/yr goal. :cry:



I have one and love it, bought it at saks last summer...I found out about it one day when my niece was carrying it and I was eyeing it...finally asked her who made it.....they are soooooo addicting but sadly have not used it in awhile since I've been grabbing LV instead....I am eyeing another one at shopbop....I think you'd really like it although some say its heavy.. I don't know about having every bag but since discovering preloved & Yoogis my collection has grown and the wallet shrank. I don't have the sully yet!


----------



## axcarter

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have one and love it, bought it at saks last summer...I found out about it one day when my niece was carrying it and I was eyeing it...finally asked her who made it.....they are soooooo addicting but sadly have not used it in awhile since I've been grabbing LV instead....I am eyeing another one at shopbop....I think you'd really like it although some say its heavy.. I don't know about having every bag but since discovering preloved & Yoogis my collection has grown and the wallet shrank. I don't have the sully yet!



 I don't have the Sully either! We are in the same boat on that right now. I swear this is the hardest decision I've ever had to make in my life so far. _Life is hard! _ 
I'm going to the mall this wknd to try the Rocco out and see if it's as heavy as everyone says and if I could see myself using it every day.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

axcarter said:


> I don't have the Sully either! We are in the same boat on that right now. I swear this is the hardest decision I've ever had to make in my life so far. _Life is hard! _
> I'm going to the mall this wknd to try the Rocco out and see if it's as heavy as everyone says and if I could see myself using it every day.



I really hope you like it or maybe  get a Sully as your 1 bag? I really wish I had an LV near me......


----------



## axcarter

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I really hope you like it or maybe  get a Sully as your 1 bag? I really wish I had an LV near me......


How far is your closest one? There's one about 15-20 mins away from me. I try to stay away. :lolots:


----------



## axcarter

clu13 said:


> Trina Turk Maxi


This is really gorgeous and classy!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

axcarter said:


> How far is your closest one? There's one about 15-20 mins away from me. I try to stay away. :lolots:



Now I'm going to cry! The closest one to me is a little over two hours one way!  I don't know how you manage to stay away! I'd probably just move in to the back room...sleep with all the speedys.....


----------



## clu13

axcarter said:
			
		

> This is really gorgeous and classy!



Thank you! I just need somewhere to wear it - lol!


----------



## clu13

More shoes - I was feeling the Kate spade love (and sale) today


----------



## mrscurvy

clu13 said:
			
		

> More shoes - I was feeling the Kate spade love (and sale) today



All of these are cute.. Really like the Mary Janes!!


----------



## clu13

mrscurvy said:
			
		

> All of these are cute.. Really like the Mary Janes!!



Oh thank you! Those were the only ones I really wanted - very comfortable with that chunky heel and round toe. I'm weak when it comes to shoes and sales!


----------



## Ginger Tea

clu13 said:
			
		

> Oh thank you! Those were the only ones I really wanted - very comfortable with that chunky heel and round toe. I'm weak when it comes to shoes and sales!



Tell me about it. Have a pillow in my closet that says, 'to cure the blues, buy shoes' I do.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

ViCharm said:


> I was shopping with my mommy today and just happened to wonder into Michael Kors. I've always wanted another crossbody that was small and cute... I was debating between this and Eva azur.... But MK did it for me.. Plus price wise and what it would be use for.. This hits it all  I'm happy and well, LV is still my #1


I want the vanilla MK cross-body bag for S/S. How are you liking it?


----------



## ViCharm

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> I want the vanilla MK cross-body bag for S/S. How are you liking it?



It's actually been used pretty well ... it still looks pretty new, especially since I've been using it for lots of places I rather not bring my higher end bags to, and its been though lots since i bought it. I just prefer the strap to be leather instead of a fabric-like kind. Below is the best version of the MK crossbody I believe.


----------



## blushnkisses

finally got my first pigalle after hearing about how hard they were to walk in and to my surprise they are quite comfortable to me.


----------



## jessluvlv

blushnkisses said:
			
		

> finally got my first pigalle after hearing about how hard they were to walk in and to my surprise they are quite comfortable to me.



Whooo hoo they are beautiful and totally addictive I started off with saying I only needed 1 pair that's has changed to 3


----------



## clu13

blushnkisses said:


> finally got my first pigalle after hearing about how hard they were to walk in and to my surprise they are quite comfortable to me.





jessluvlv said:


> Whooo hoo they are beautiful and totally addictive I started off with saying I only needed 1 pair that's has changed to 3



Congrats!  Pigs were my first too!  I can't go as far as say they are comfortable, but they are gorgeous, so it's worth the pain.

I hit 3 and then took a break to try out some other brands but I have a feeling this season will be all about the CLs.


----------



## blushnkisses

jessluvlv said:


> Whooo hoo they are beautiful and totally addictive I started off with saying I only needed 1 pair that's has changed to 3




lol....i've been stalking the site for a month just to get my hands on the black pair.


----------



## blushnkisses

clu13 said:


> Congrats!  Pigs were my first too!  I can't go as far as say they are comfortable, but they are gorgeous, so it's worth the pain.
> 
> I hit 3 and then took a break to try out some other brands but I have a feeling this season will be all about the CLs.




thanks , and yes, they are worth the pain.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ViCharm said:


> It's actually been used pretty well ... it still looks pretty new, especially since I've been using it for lots of places I rather not bring my higher end bags to, and its been though lots since i bought it. I just prefer the strap to be leather instead of a fabric-like kind. Below is the best version of the MK crossbody I believe.



Very cute bag!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

slimmie said:


> Same here! That's why I've just been admiring it. Been using my DE 35 bc of the wet weather and even though I don't use this one often either, I REALLY want the Latte w/RG hardware! So gorgeous!!!!



I haven't see anyone selling the latte but it sounds gorgeous... Shopbop has a green one but not sure I want a green bag....


----------



## shalomjude

blushnkisses said:


> finally got my first pigalle after hearing about how hard they were to walk in and to my surprise they are quite comfortable to me.



Beautiful colour


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

ViCharm said:


> It's actually been used pretty well ... it still looks pretty new, especially since I've been using it for lots of places I rather not bring my higher end bags to, and its been though lots since i bought it. I just prefer the strap to be leather instead of a fabric-like kind. Below is the best version of the MK crossbody I believe.



Thanks for your reply. I know what you mean about the strap. Can't wait to get mine


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

ViCharm said:


> It's actually been used pretty well ... it still looks pretty new, especially since I've been using it for lots of places I rather not bring my higher end bags to, and its been though lots since i bought it. I just prefer the strap to be leather instead of a fabric-like kind. Below is the best version of the MK crossbody I believe.


I just saw the pic! I love this cross body bag. Do you know how much it is?


----------



## ViCharm

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> I just saw the pic! I love this cross body bag. Do you know how much it is?



The bag is $198 without tax


----------



## nessie805

ViCharm said:
			
		

> It's actually been used pretty well ... it still looks pretty new, especially since I've been using it for lots of places I rather not bring my higher end bags to, and its been though lots since i bought it. I just prefer the strap to be leather instead of a fabric-like kind. Below is the best version of the MK crossbody I believe.



Whats the name of this? Do you know by chance?


----------



## clu13

Stuart Weitzman today - Litely in Harvest Sunset naps and Bowery in fog sea snake


----------



## summerlaine

Just bought a pre-loved Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini in a dark grey color.  I can't wait to see it!


----------



## clu13

summerlaine said:
			
		

> Just bought a pre-loved Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Mini in a dark grey color.  I can't wait to see it!



Very nice! Can't wait to see it!  Love Morning afters! I used to have a MAB in teal with SHW. I sold it after carrying it on a practically horrible flight/stranded in Detroit and was too tired to attend a friend's event and he did not talk to me for a year. Sooooo, I let my emotions get the best of me and I regret it!!!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

ViCharm said:


> The bag is $198 without tax



Cool thanks


----------



## Serenedee

Just picked up a gorgeous black leather Gucci wallet. . Been eying this beauty for awhile! Just waiting on authentication from the Gucci forum. 
Not sure of the style name but here she is.


----------



## Ms.Dimpz

so the burberry thread is dead! It's my first time buying Burberry ever! I was never a fan of Burberry until this year when I kept seeing it on ppl and it admittedly looked SO good..esp for fall/winter. OK  Here she goes + mod pics!  I can't wait to take her shopping! She holds more than my dear EVA. She's cheaper than her too  I put myself on a LV ban..and found a loophole by going to a diff designer. lol. 







with the crossbody strap! 





Mod pics!


----------



## drspock7

Ms.Dimpz said:


> so the burberry thread is dead! It's my first time buying Burberry ever! I was never a fan of Burberry until this year when I kept seeing it on ppl and it admittedly looked SO good..esp for fall/winter. OK  Here she goes + mod pics!  I can't wait to take her shopping! She holds more than my dear EVA. She's cheaper than her too  I put myself on a LV ban..and found a loophole by going to a diff designer. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the crossbody strap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod pics!


That's is really pretty. Congrats. I considered going back to Burberry this yr as I saw the most amazing leather tassel Tre. Still considering...


----------



## drspock7

I picked up these michael kors calf hair darlings. When I saw both in my size, I couldn't resist.


----------



## nessie805

drspock7 said:


> I picked up these michael kors calf hair darlings. When I saw both in my size, I couldn't resist.



Those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## StarStarMoon

Ms.Dimpz said:


> so the burberry thread is dead! It's my first time buying Burberry ever! I was never a fan of Burberry until this year when I kept seeing it on ppl and it admittedly looked SO good..esp for fall/winter. OK  Here she goes + mod pics!  I can't wait to take her shopping! She holds more than my dear EVA. She's cheaper than her too  I put myself on a LV ban..and found a loophole by going to a diff designer. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the crossbody strap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod pics!


this looks so elegant on you - congrats!


----------



## Crystalng

Thinking of getting prada bn2474 cameo


----------



## pinky7

Ms.Dimpz said:


> so the burberry thread is dead! It's my first time buying Burberry ever! I was never a fan of Burberry until this year when I kept seeing it on ppl and it admittedly looked SO good..esp for fall/winter. OK  Here she goes + mod pics!  I can't wait to take her shopping! She holds more than my dear EVA. She's cheaper than her too  I put myself on a LV ban..and found a loophole by going to a diff designer. lol.
> 
> with the crossbody strap!
> 
> Mod pics!



Girl, you're working it!!!!!! I love it


----------



## &&ilovebags

Mulberry Oversized Alexa!


----------



## lshcat

Just picked up a Longchamp to get through some blizzardy winter days.


----------



## Ms.Dimpz

StarStarMoon said:


> this looks so elegant on you - congrats!



thank you! i seriously love it...i think i love it more than my eva! =-X


----------



## Ms.Dimpz

drspock7 said:


> That's is really pretty. Congrats. I considered going back to Burberry this yr as I saw the most amazing leather tassel Tre. Still considering...




Thanks! yeah i can't see myself becoming addicted to it like i am with LV but it's nice!


----------



## Margieville

A late stocking stuffer landed on my doorstep. Pre-loved Chloé mesh hobo. So shiny!  Can't wait to take it out for a girls night!


----------



## clu13

We converted out timeshare into a new one and bought another week last night! I am soooo excited! and we can take a chartered yacht vacation with the plan every four years starting in 2014 - so that will be the first thing i book when it is all processed! love material things, but travel is my truest of true loves.


----------



## gelbergirl

clu13 said:


> We converted out timeshare into a new one and bought another week last night! I am soooo excited! and we can take a chartered yacht vacation with the plan every four years starting in 2014 - so that will be the first thing i book when it is all processed! love material things, but travel is my truest of true loves.



that's fantastic, you'll need some LV travel items though!
Congratulations!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

I only have 3 non LV accessories and that's only because LV doesn't make them.
If LV made them... I would have them.. 

1. Coach Kisslock coin purse.. Now I know LV used to make this but the only ones I can find are vintage and have deteriorating interiors..
2. Coach Pill bottle holders (holds 3 little pill bottles)
3. Coach hard iPhone case. 

What non LV accessories do you carry?


----------



## KayluvsLV

I carry a Tory Burch cosmetic bag.


----------



## imlaughin247

I carry a small Coach toiletry bag and a second small (generic brand) toiletry bag. They are both brightly colored and easy to find in my bag. I am also looking into getting a MK pencil case.


----------



## sylvericon

I have a Tory Burch Cosmetic Bag but plan to get a mono cosmetic case in the future. LOL to convince myself if it's worth to buy one. I already closed my eyes when I bought a pocket organizer I just love it but now I am looking at ZCW, Insolite Coin Purse and Secret Compact Wallet.


----------



## AAdams

Mini Ipad with the cover is it for me : )


----------



## SouthernBelle02

Coach checkbook cover......I really don't write many checks so I can't justify buying an LV cover


----------



## clu13

I have one pair of LV sunglasses, all my others are from other designers - prefer Gucci. I have no interest in buying a separate LV case for the non-LV sunnies. 

 I have a BCbg travel jewelry case. I use non-designer makeup bags. And I use a sequins little coin purse with the Union flag that I picked up on the street in London during the Olympics (and it is the most complimented accessory I own, especially from the LV SAs)

 My pen in my LV agenda is not LV - it's just a gold Cross pen.  And my iPad case and iPhone case are non-designer. My camera case is non-designer though I want a wapity!

And my umbrella is coach - I'd never pay that much for an LV umbrella - I lose so many or break them - my victorinox lasted 5 minutes in Dublin before it was destined for the trash bin.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I carry a Chanel Camellia key pouch & Ray-Ban Wayfarer XL sunnies...everything else is LV.*~*


----------



## Fancy_Pants

So far, the only SLG LV piece I have is a DE Cles.  

My cosmetic bags are Coach.  I'd love to replace them with LV.  I'm having a hard time justifying it but I know me and know that it WILL happen eventually.  It would be great if I could find some pre-loved ones because my make-up bags are always covered in powder.

My wallet is a Marc Jacobs zip clutch.  I love it but its pretty heavy to use as an every day wallet with all the hardware on it.  I definitely need a LV wallet.  I just don't know which style would fit me best.  It's on my list for 2013 though.


----------



## kimariew

Just got from Fedex on Thursday, reissue and GST decided to get both in case there is a price increase.  My portobello pm that I got in late Dec is still my every day winter bag right now.


----------



## clu13

kimariew said:
			
		

> Just got from Fedex on Thursday, reissue and GST decided to get both in case there is a price increase.  My portobello pm that I got in late Dec is still my every day winter bag right now.



Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous! And wise - the increase is coming on 2/1 or 2/15 so you "saved" thousands!


----------



## boyoverboard

Mr. UPS dropped off my very first Balenciaga this morning.







I absolutely adore the leather and the colour (Anthracite) but I'm not sure whether I'm 100% sold on the style of the bag. Then again, it could just be an LV guilt bomb. :lolots:

What do you all think?


----------



## Nico_79

boyoverboard said:


> Mr. UPS dropped off my very first Balenciaga this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely adore the leather and the colour (Anthracite) but I'm not sure whether I'm 100% sold on the style of the bag. Then again, it could just be an LV guilt bomb. :lolots:
> 
> What do you all think?



Oh I love Bal bags and Anthracite is a great colour.  What don't you like about the style? I tried on a similar one today in red, but I wasn't loving it so I ended up getting a Prada.


----------



## boyoverboard

Nico_79 said:


> Oh I love Bal bags and Anthracite is a great colour.  What don't you like about the style? I tried on a similar one today in red, but I wasn't loving it so I ended up getting a Prada.



Very nice! Prada leather is gorgeous.

I do like the style... it's just that I'd like to be able to wear it cross-body and it sits awfully high on me. However, I think a courier style bag (which this most definitely is, it's called the Courier ) is supposed to be worn quite high. I was going back and forth between this and the men's Day bag but I went for this in the end because it's bigger.


----------



## Nico_79

boyoverboard said:


> Very nice! Prada leather is gorgeous.
> 
> I do like the style... it's just that I'd like to be able to wear it cross-body and it sits awfully high on me. However, I think a courier style bag (which this most definitely is, it's called the Courier ) is supposed to be worn quite high. I was going back and forth between this and the men's Day bag but I went for this in the end because it's bigger.



Thank you! It's so very soft it makes me smile!

Do you have a mod pic you can show? I have to say the courier is GORGEOUS, but I've never seen anyone wear it cross-body yet, only on the shoulder.  You could always ask if there is a way to extend/lengthen the strap portion?


----------



## boyoverboard

Nico_79 said:


> Thank you! It's so very soft it makes me smile!
> 
> Do you have a mod pic you can show? I have to say the courier is GORGEOUS, but I've never seen anyone wear it cross-body yet, only on the shoulder.  You could always ask if there is a way to extend/lengthen the strap portion?



I haven't. I'll try to remember to post one over the weekend. I have seen a couple of pics of guys wearing it cross-body but they were shorter than I am, and at 5'11 I'm not a giant! I asked Balenciaga prior to ordering online (the only UK stores are many hundreds of miles from me) and they told me the strap was adjustable and that the bag is 'perfect' for cross-body wear!  It is adjustable, but not by a lot. I still love it, and may just wear it on the shoulder. Though as I said, the style of a courier bag (in general, not the Balenciaga model) seems to be worn a lot higher. I guess that's the way bike couriers etc wear their bags so it doesn't interfere with them sitting on the saddle!


----------



## Nico_79

boyoverboard said:


> I haven't. I'll try to remember to post one over the weekend. I have seen a couple of pics of guys wearing it cross-body but they were shorter than I am, and at 5'11 I'm not a giant! I asked Balenciaga prior to ordering online (the only UK stores are many hundreds of miles from me) and they told me the strap was adjustable and that the bag is 'perfect' for cross-body wear!  It is adjustable, but not by a lot. I still love it, and may just wear it on the shoulder. Though as I said, the style of a courier bag (in general, not the Balenciaga model) seems to be worn a lot higher. I guess that's the way bike couriers etc wear their bags so it doesn't interfere with them sitting on the saddle!


Hmm Bal must be using some short models then for cross-body fit! LOL  I think you're right though about the courier style in general. Trying to picture my ex-bf and his bag was always slung behind him on his back so he could ride his bike.


----------



## nessie805

I cheated with louboutin, close to vuitton. 2 of my fave men


----------



## Nico_79

nessie805 said:


> I cheated with louboutin, close to vuitton. 2 of my fave men



Ooh so naughty! Gorgeous!


----------



## StarStarMoon

lshcat said:


> Just picked up a Longchamp to get through some blizzardy winter days.


What a beautiful color! ITA - Longchamps are perfect for wintery weather!


----------



## StarStarMoon

Love everyone's gorgeous finds! 

Ventured into a Chanel boutique... 
At a *2nd cut* sale price, I could not resist walking out with these!


----------



## shalomjude

StarStarMoon said:


> Love everyone's gorgeous finds!
> 
> Ventured into a Chanel boutique...
> At a *2nd cut* sale price, I could not resist walking out with these!



Wow ..these are lovely and even better you managed to get them on sale


----------



## StarStarMoon

shalomjude said:


> Wow ..these are lovely and even better you managed to get them on sale



Thanks so much ShalomJude! Where in the heck have I been?! lol!
60% off...pics since I could hardly believe my own eyes!

Btw, any new beauties on your wish list??


----------



## shalomjude

StarStarMoon said:


> Thanks so much ShalomJude! Where in the heck have I been?! lol!
> 60% off...pics since I could hardly believe my own eyes!
> 
> Btw, any new beauties on your wish list??



wow ..great price too!
I seem to have lost my LV mojo ...thinking of something from Celine


----------



## StarStarMoon

shalomjude said:


> wow ..great price too!
> I seem to have lost my LV mojo ...thinking of something from Celine



yes...I think I just got lucky on a return!

ahh, well then if it's a gorgeous Celine, we're in the right thread!


----------



## sayakayumi

StarStarMoon said:


> Love everyone's gorgeous finds!
> 
> Ventured into a Chanel boutique...
> At a *2nd cut* sale price, I could not resist walking out with these!



These are gorgeous! and what a great price, lucky girl


----------



## StarStarMoon

sayakayumi said:


> These are gorgeous! and what a great price, lucky girl


Aww, thank you Sayakayumi!


----------



## lvmelrose

I just bought a Chanel Pondichery Tote Flap.  Okay, I have to admit I really like it.  Also bought the Electric Blue Python Jimmy Choo Riki from last summer.  Other than that I am all LV though!!!


----------



## Charlotta

I  bought Chanel GST with silver hw, and I am waiting for my Jumbo with gold hw (both black caviar). It is a shame that Vuitton does not offer any classic pieces in black. I do not like many epi bags, and epi alma in black is not so functional for me (although I have 2 vernis almas and I love them!)


----------



## Dixie79

I'v been cheating AGAIN... Don't know whats wrong whit me. Got a black Evelyne 33 today


----------



## Queen Maria

Dixie79 said:


> I'v been cheating AGAIN... Don't know whats wrong whit me. Got a black Evelyne 33 today



:drooling: pics ? What color did u get ? 
congrats !!!


----------



## clu13

Charlotta said:


> I  bought Chanel GST with silver hw, and I am waiting for my Jumbo with gold hw (both black caviar). It is a shame that Vuitton does not offer any classic pieces in black. I do not like many epi bags, and epi alma in black is not so functional for me (although I have 2 vernis almas and I love them!)



I agree - love your choices.  I wish there was a true black sofia coppola!  It took me years to find a black LV I liked - I got a brea MM in epi noir mainly because I could not find a chanel in black patent that I liked


----------



## Dixie79

Queen Maria said:


> :drooling: pics ? What color did u get ?
> congrats !!!



Black...


----------



## Dixie79

Charlotta said:


> I  bought Chanel GST with silver hw, and I am waiting for my Jumbo with gold hw (both black caviar). It is a shame that Vuitton does not offer any classic pieces in black. I do not like many epi bags, and epi alma in black is not so functional for me (although I have 2 vernis almas and I love them!)



Congrats!! I have both in black caviar whit silver. Love them!!!


----------



## StarStarMoon

Dixie79 said:


> Black...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2048901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2048902


Congrats! This is gorgeous, and looks so comfortable!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Dixie79 said:


> Black...



Love the Evelyn bag!!! This is one of the best crossbody bags out there...


----------



## LoVeinLA

Charlotta said:


> I  bought Chanel GST with silver hw, and I am waiting for my Jumbo with gold hw (both black caviar). It is a shame that Vuitton does not offer any classic pieces in black. I do not like many epi bags, and epi alma in black is not so functional for me (although I have 2 vernis almas and I love them!)



What is the color of your Chanel GST with silver? GST is so gorgeous and it's my NEXT bag!


----------



## LoVeinLA

nessie805 said:


> I cheated with louboutin, close to vuitton. 2 of my fave men



Yeeeeaa!! You did it!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## LoVeinLA

StarStarMoon said:


> Love everyone's gorgeous finds!
> 
> Ventured into a Chanel boutique...
> At a *2nd cut* sale price, I could not resist walking out with these!



Hi Star Star!
Beautiful heels!! So glad you got a great deal.  
I ventured into Chanel yesterday too.  I'm obsessing over the GST! Arrrgg!


----------



## Queen Maria

Dixie79 said:


> Black...



You got serious style ! With only leggings
and ugg boots ! You rock


----------



## nessie805

LoVeinLA said:


> Yeeeeaa!! You did it!!! Congrats!!!



Yes i did! Decollette in sz 37 over the bay. Perfect fit and the quality is amazing compared to my 30-40$ heels lol


----------



## clu13

nessie805 said:


> Yes i did! Decollette in sz 37 over the bay. Perfect fit and the quality is amazing compared to my 30-40$ heels lol



Confrats-!thats my favorite CL. They were my first CLs I ever got. Wore them last night!


----------



## nessie805

clu13 said:


> Confrats-!thats my favorite CL. They were my first CLs I ever got. Wore them last night!



Really? I am in love with these. Better then pictures. And housewife ofsc sealed the deal on yt and when i asked her opinions. Now i want biancas. But after reading CL sizes vary im scared to chance the size unlike LV lol


----------



## LoVeinLA

nessie805 said:


> Yes i did! Decollette in sz 37 over the bay. Perfect fit and the quality is amazing compared to my 30-40$ heels lol



Yeah, so happy for you. That was my first pair!  I think all ladies should have this pair in their closet.   You will look fab with those shoes and your LV!


----------



## designerdreamin

I bought Chanel sunglasses last week.  I tried on a number of the LV ones but couldn't find the shape that I really wanted.  The Chanel ones were the right shape/size and over $200 cheaper than the LV ones that came the closest to my liking.


----------



## StarStarMoon

LoVeinLA said:


> Hi Star Star!
> Beautiful heels!! So glad you got a great deal.
> I ventured into Chanel yesterday too.  I'm obsessing over the GST! Arrrgg!


hi LoVe!
Thank you so much! Ahhh, the GST - it's simply stunning! What color? 
Black is always lovely, and the grey is gorgeous too! Or red hot red?!


----------



## nessie805

LoVeinLA said:


> Yeah, so happy for you. That was my first pair!  I think all ladies should have this pair in their closet.   You will look fab with those shoes and your LV!



I would totally LoVe to see your shoe collection one day


----------



## LoVeinLA

StarStarMoon said:


> hi LoVe!
> Thank you so much! Ahhh, the GST - it's simply stunning! What color?
> Black is always lovely, and the grey is gorgeous too! Or red hot red?!



Black with GHW, or beige with GHW.  I have seen GSTs around but never paid too much attention and it just "clicked" for me yesterday.  Dangerous!


----------



## LoVeinLA

nessie805 said:


> I would totally LoVe to see your shoe collection one day



Ok, I will post in glass slippers sub forum and Pm you the pot link.


----------



## nessie805

LoVeinLA said:


> Ok, I will post in glass slippers sub forum and Pm you the pot link.



 thanks ill be looking forward to it. Shoes and mac were my first addictions but i own alot of heels under 100$  lol


----------



## StarStarMoon

LoVeinLA said:


> Black with GHW, or beige with GHW.  I have seen GSTs around but never paid too much attention and it just "clicked" for me yesterday.  Dangerous!



Beautiful and beautiful. Chanel somehow worked it's magic little way into my radar too. Trouble is right!


----------



## clu13

Great ebay buy on never worn manolos - just in case I need one of those gorgeous "taxi cab" bags.


----------



## shalomjude

Celine Classic Box...I loved the trapeze too


----------



## Francis T

Dixie79 said:
			
		

> Black...



Well because of you I did a research for days and now def. want this bag.  Is it a pm? Love your style and all your bags. Thank you so much for sharing.  I was looking for a perfect cross body bag for a long time


----------



## clu13

More shoes and channel sunnies


----------



## addictedtoshop

My gorg chanel jumbo caviar  love her so much. Xx


----------



## clu13

Gorgeous! May I ask how much you paid? Did the Chanel price increase go through? I got mine in 2011 on the eve of the increase and I'm debating whether I should take the plunge and get another one before they go up again.


----------



## addictedtoshop

clu13 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous! May I ask how much you paid? Did the Chanel price increase go through? I got mine in 2011 on the eve of the increase and I'm debating whether I should take the plunge and get another one before they go up again.



I bought it in australia and it is damn expensive but im so happy with it..i paid aud 5890  not happy with the price tho..ive heard it will inc end of feb but not sure


----------



## sayakayumi

addictedtoshop said:


> My gorg chanel jumbo caviar  love her so much. Xx



Beautiful! This is the best bag in the world as far as I'm concerned, congrats!


----------



## StarStarMoon

shalomjude said:


> Celine Classic Box...I loved the trapeze too


wow, this is gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## StarStarMoon

addictedtoshop said:


> My gorg chanel jumbo caviar  love her so much. Xx


This is stunning, esp with the GHW! Congrats!


----------



## onceisenough11

I make non Louis purchases? LOL

Ok, there was this one time at Coach...but I swear it meant nothing!


----------



## shalomjude

StarStarMoon said:


> wow, this is gorgeous! congrats!



Thanks.. I have used it since I purchased it .. it is lovely BUT clumsy me has already added heaps of scratches to it and also got caught in a tropical downpour so it has water stains on it now .. oh well at least I am using it.
I do have something special waiting for collection at LV here


----------



## nessie805

onceisenough11 said:


> I make non Louis purchases? LOL
> 
> Ok, there was this one time at Coach...but I swear it meant nothing!


----------



## StarStarMoon

shalomjude said:


> Thanks.. I have used it since I purchased it .. it is lovely BUT clumsy me has already added heaps of scratches to it and also got caught in a tropical downpour so it has water stains on it now .. oh well at least I am using it.
> I do have something special waiting for collection at LV here



oh my goodness...well, your positive outlook is so refreshing! as you should fully enjoy your beautiful bags just like a happy marriage "in good times AND bad!" ha ha, lol!

ooooh, can't wait to see your LV reveal!!! 
i'm abt to post my goodies too!!!


----------



## LoVeinLA

I went to LV with my mom today. I have never seen a boutique so jam packed with people.  What recession?? 

Even Chanel was crowded with people. They had a good idea of having people wait outside to enforce crowd control.  But LV was a mad house!!! It was so annoying.  

Anyhow, I tried on the leo stole and can I say that for the price, I wasn't really impressed with the overall fabric and my mom was not a fan.  I really like shopping with a glass of champagne and in a quiet boutique while admiring LV. I guess I'm used to my quiet LV boutique.   

I couldnt leave empty handed.  I did go to my other favorite store Burberry and bought this to welcome Spring next month...

Burberry giant check silk gauze scarf


----------



## Possum

LoVeinLA said:


> I went to LV with my mom today. I have never seen a boutique so jam packed with people.  What recession??
> 
> Even Chanel was crowded with people. They had a good idea of having people wait outside to enforce crowd control.  But LV was a mad house!!! It was so annoying.
> 
> Anyhow, I tried on the leo stole and can I say that for the price, I wasn't really impressed with the overall fabric and my mom was not a fan.  I really like shopping with a glass of champagne and in a quiet boutique while admiring LV. I guess I'm used to my quiet LV boutique.
> 
> I couldnt leave empty handed.  I did go to my other favorite store Burberry and bought this to welcome my Spring outfits.
> 
> Burberry giant check silk gauze scarf



Beautiful colours!! I'm sorry the LV Leo stole didn't work out, I know you were looking forward to it.


----------



## Possum

shalomjude said:


> Thanks.. I have used it since I purchased it .. it is lovely BUT clumsy me has already added heaps of scratches to it and also got caught in a tropical downpour so it has water stains on it now .. oh well at least I am using it.
> I do have something special waiting for collection at LV here



 SJ couldn't resist  Can't wait for your reveal!!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Possum said:


> Beautiful colours!! I'm sorry the LV Leo stole didn't work out, I know you were looking forward to it.



Aww thank you.  I really think my overall experience today at LV wasn't great. It was chaos!!! I'm not sure if it's just that location... I still have a headache just thinking about the crowd.


----------



## nessie805

LoVeinLA said:


> I went to LV with my mom today. I have never seen a boutique so jam packed with people.  What recession??
> 
> Even Chanel was crowded with people. They had a good idea of having people wait outside to enforce crowd control.  But LV was a mad house!!! It was so annoying.
> 
> Anyhow, I tried on the leo stole and can I say that for the price, I wasn't really impressed with the overall fabric and my mom was not a fan.  I really like shopping with a glass of champagne and in a quiet boutique while admiring LV. I guess I'm used to my quiet LV boutique.
> 
> I couldnt leave empty handed.  I did go to my other favorite store Burberry and bought this to welcome Spring next month...
> 
> Burberry giant check silk gauze scarf



I love it. So pretty


----------



## myfirstchanel

My late valentines day gift


----------



## ayutilovesGST

My chanel purchase 












Undoubtly comfy!


----------



## clu13

ayutilovesGST said:


> My chanel purchase
> 
> Undoubtly comfy!



Love these! Gorgeous!


----------



## clu13

LoVeinLA said:


> I went to LV with my mom today. I have never seen a boutique so jam packed with people.  What recession??
> 
> Even Chanel was crowded with people. They had a good idea of having people wait outside to enforce crowd control.  But LV was a mad house!!! It was so annoying.
> 
> Anyhow, I tried on the leo stole and can I say that for the price, I wasn't really impressed with the overall fabric and my mom was not a fan.  I really like shopping with a glass of champagne and in a quiet boutique while admiring LV. I guess I'm used to my quiet LV boutique.
> 
> I couldnt leave empty handed.  I did go to my other favorite store Burberry and bought this to welcome Spring next month...
> 
> Burberry giant check silk gauze scarf



Beautiful scarf! So classy!


----------



## clu13

myfirstchanel said:


> My late valentines day gift



Perfect present! Love the red!


----------



## StarStarMoon

LoVeinLA said:


> I went to LV with my mom today. I have never seen a boutique so jam packed with people.  What recession??
> 
> Even Chanel was crowded with people. They had a good idea of having people wait outside to enforce crowd control.  But LV was a mad house!!! It was so annoying.
> 
> Anyhow, I tried on the leo stole and can I say that for the price, I wasn't really impressed with the overall fabric and my mom was not a fan.  I really like shopping with a glass of champagne and in a quiet boutique while admiring LV. I guess I'm used to my quiet LV boutique.
> 
> I couldnt leave empty handed.  I did go to my other favorite store Burberry and bought this to welcome Spring next month...
> 
> Burberry giant check silk gauze scarf


Oh gosh, sorry I missed THIS gorgeous beauty! You know I have a special place in my heart for scarves...I'm glad this amazing piece made that crazy day much brighter! Congrats & welcome Spring!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

clu13 said:
			
		

> Love these! Gorgeous!



Tq so much clu13 yup its really gorgeous! And i already plan what is my next chanel shoes


----------



## twin-fun

This classic Veneta hobo from Bottega Veneta. 




Oops, I have no idea why the picture is so small...lol!


----------



## StarStarMoon

twin-fun said:


> This classic Veneta hobo from Bottega Veneta.
> 
> View attachment 2089477


Gorgeous - congrats!


----------



## LoVeinLA

twin-fun said:


> This classic Veneta hobo from Bottega Veneta.
> 
> Oops, I have no idea why the picture is so small...lol!



Hi Twin!!
Big congrats on this bag!! I love how understated and elegant this bag is.


----------



## luvmy3girls

LoVeinLA said:


> Aww thank you.  I really think my overall experience today at LV wasn't great. It was chaos!!! I'm not sure if it's just that location... I still have a headache just thinking about the crowd.



congrats on the scarf..love it  was it SCP LV? that place is a zoo always, especially on the weekends


----------



## twin-fun

StarStarMoon said:


> Gorgeous - congrats!





LoVeinLA said:


> Hi Twin!!
> Big congrats on this bag!! I love how understated and elegant this bag is.



Thank you so much, guys! I love LV but there are just times when I want to carry something less recognizable. And the all leather construction makes is so incredibly worry free.


----------



## StarStarMoon

twin-fun said:


> Thank you so much, guys! I love LV but there are just times when I want to carry something less recognizable. And the all leather construction makes is so incredibly worry free.


ITA...BV is constructed of such amazing quality leather, and it's just flawlessly chic! I know you will rock this beauty, Twin!


----------



## clu13

twin-fun said:


> This classic Veneta hobo from Bottega Veneta.
> 
> View attachment 2089477
> 
> 
> Oops, I have no idea why the picture is so small...lol!



This is beautiful - pure Italian craftsmanship!  Congrats!


----------



## LoVeinLA

luvmy3girls said:


> congrats on the scarf..love it  was it SCP LV? that place is a zoo always, especially on the weekends



Hi, 
Yes, SCP!! It was horrible.  I would never shop there. Rodeo Dr isn't like that on weekends even with all the tourists... 

And it seems it wasnt just LV.  Chanel had people waiting outside of their boutique with locked doors  before they are let in.


----------



## LoVeinLA

My other special lady I got today!! See my reveal!
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/long-awaited-chanel-reveal-807804.html


----------



## StarStarMoon

LoVeinLA said:


> My other special lady I got today!! See my reveal!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/long-awaited-chanel-reveal-807804.html



Oh my goodness, LoVe...this is TDF!! Congrats, sweet friend! I'll be joining you soon....


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

LoVeinLA said:


> My other special lady I got today!! See my reveal!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/long-awaited-chanel-reveal-807804.html


she's gorgeous congrats


----------



## irishjj

Prada nylon tote off the Neiman Marcus website. Perfect for bad weather days, and I can carry crossbody. Loving this bag


----------



## Nico_79

In so much trouble now: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/reveal-ready-for-summer-807445.html and http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/reveal-hes-finally-here-806974.html

Must repeat "I am happy with my collection. I do not need more purses. I am happy...hey I'm missing a metallic.."


----------



## Nico_79

Nico_79 said:


> *Must repeat "I am happy with my collection. I do not need more purses. I am happy...hey I'm missing a metallic.." *



Completely failed! I bought two clutches (bottega veneta and Chanel) to help with my lack of metallic and lack of clutch options...gotta justify right?


----------



## StarStarMoon

Nico_79 said:


> Completely failed! I bought two clutches (bottega veneta and Chanel) to help with my lack of metallic and lack of clutch options...gotta justify right?



I'd say this is a complete SUCCESS!! These are gorgeous - congrats!!


----------



## StarStarMoon

My 5-year anniversary gift from my sweet DH!!!


----------



## sayakayumi

StarStarMoon said:


> My 5-year anniversary gift from my sweet DH!!!



ooohhh this is gorgeous, congrats and happy anniversary!


----------



## Nico_79

StarStarMoon said:


> I'd say this is a complete SUCCESS!! These are gorgeous - congrats!!


Haha very true dear, I guess it depends on your POV! 

I already posted in your reveal thread on the Chanel subforum, but congrats again on your very lovely first Chanel.  Your wedding anniversary is such a great memory to associate with you new purse.


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Nico_79 said:


> Completely failed! I bought two clutches (bottega veneta and Chanel) to help with my lack of metallic and lack of clutch options...gotta justify right?


These are great ~ congrats!  I have been in search of a new metallic myself... hmmm....


----------



## StarStarMoon

sayakayumi said:


> ooohhh this is gorgeous, congrats and happy anniversary!


Thank you, dear friend!!


----------



## StarStarMoon

Nico_79 said:


> Haha very true dear, I guess it depends on your POV!
> 
> I already posted in your reveal thread on the Chanel subforum, but congrats again on your very lovely first Chanel.  Your wedding anniversary is such a great memory to associate with you new purse.



Ha ha, yes...sometimes I need to remove my rose-colored glasses, otherwise I'll soon be living in one of my bags!!

Thank you so much for your lovely compliments! Your collection is TDF!!!


----------



## Nico_79

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> These are great ~ congrats!  I have been in search of a new metallic myself... hmmm....


Thanks so much Yogagirl70! Have I inspired you to find a new metallic?  Both mine are pre-loved as I couldn't find anything in current season that I liked.


----------



## LoVeinLA

StarStarMoon said:


> My 5-year anniversary gift from my sweet DH!!!



Whoo hoo!! Love this bag on you.  Congrats again!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Nico_79 said:


> Completely failed! I bought two clutches (bottega veneta and Chanel) to help with my lack of metallic and lack of clutch options...gotta justify right?



These are absolutely stunning!!  LOVE them!!  Can I borrow them sometimes?


----------



## Nico_79

LoVeinLA said:


> These are absolutely stunning!!  LOVE them!!  Can I borrow them sometimes?


Thank LoVeinLA! Of course you can borrow them when you come to Toronto!


----------



## clu13

Nico_79 said:


> Completely failed! I bought two clutches (bottega veneta and Chanel) to help with my lack of metallic and lack of clutch options...gotta justify right?



These are amazing!


----------



## clu13

While waiting for those LV Oxford Ballets, I had to feed my shoe addiction with all levels of shoes 

Front Right to left - Toms, Rockport Addidas, and Uggs
Back Right to Left - Chloe Renna Wedges, LK Bennett Prima Mules, Chanel leather espadrilles, Donald J. Pliner Sheena sandals and Loeffler Randall Inge clogs.


----------



## IN LVOE

Nico_79 said:


> Thank LoVeinLA! Of course you can borrow them when you come to Toronto!


i live in Toronto Nico_79 so......i'll be right over to borrow them also!!!!  you have great taste!!! the clutches are TDF!!!!


----------



## Nico_79

clu13 said:


> While waiting for those LV Oxford Ballets, I had to feed my shoe addiction with all levels of shoes
> 
> Front Right to left - Toms, Rockport Addidas, and Uggs
> Back Right to Left - Chloe Renna Wedges, LK Bennett Prima Mules, Chanel leather espadrilles, Donald J. Pliner Sheena sandals and Loeffler Randall Inge clogs.


OMG so many shoes and so pretty Clu! I love the purple (?) uggs!


----------



## Nico_79

IN LVOE said:


> i live in Toronto Nico_79 so......i'll be right over to borrow them also!!!!  you have great taste!!! the clutches are TDF!!!!


LOL I just got the silver one on Friday. Sadly couldn't get the BV one since they could not import the lizard for some reason. It's okay though, one is enough for now!


----------



## IN LVOE

Nico_79 said:


> LOL I just got the silver one on Friday. Sadly couldn't get the BV one since they could not import the lizard for some reason. It's okay though, one is enough for now!


that's too bad about the other one... but its the silver one that i think is TDF!!! congrats!!


----------



## str8_dyme

Was gonna go get an Eva clutch but realized it's too small of a bag for me i just wont use it so instead i did a sin  and got these awesome Gucci sandals "GG thongs" loooove them.


----------



## Nico_79

Congrats on your Gucci sandals!


----------



## Nico_79

Alright I did some serious damage at Chanel today. Bought three pairs of shoes and two purses. I'm doomed.


----------



## clu13

Nico_79 said:


> Alright I did some serious damage at Chanel today. Bought three pairs of shoes and two purses. I'm doomed.



I teared up a bit . . . so beautiful!


----------



## Nico_79

clu13 said:


> I teared up a bit . . . so beautiful!


LOL Thanks Clu! I'm glad you can understand my new discovery of Chanel shoes. Your reveal on the espadrilles actually got me thinking about trying them out. So happy!


----------



## clu13

Nothing too exciting today - stopped in LV and my oxfords are in but I'm saving them for my husbands LV shoe party - I'm buying this seasons car shoes for him.


----------



## clu13

Nico_79 said:


> LOL Thanks Clu! I'm glad you can understand my new discovery of Chanel shoes. Your reveal on the espadrilles actually got me thinking about trying them out. So happy!



The heels with the pearls in the inside of the heel will be mine! But they go on sale


----------



## Nico_79

clu13 said:


> Nothing too exciting today - stopped in LV and my oxfords are in but I'm saving them for my husbands LV shoe party - I'm buying this seasons car shoes for him.
> View attachment 2127931
> View attachment 2127932


OMG are those feathers? So gorgeous!


----------



## Nico_79

clu13 said:


> The heels with the pearls in the inside of the heel will be mine! But they go on sale


I saw those too, soooo pretty. I was tempted by the platform pumps with the chain around the bottom, but I couldn't pull trigger after buying the PVC ones.

I wish they had more stock here in Canada, it's truly dismal because you can never get your size when it goes on sale.


----------



## clu13

Nico_79 said:


> OMG are those feathers? So gorgeous!



They are feathers - LOL.  You need to to visit Charlotte!  I will let you know when our sale is here.  Even the seasonal bags will go on sale - I'm holding out for the tie-dyed tote.  DH wanted to buy it for me, but I suspect it will go on sale so I'm waiting (because if it does not, a mademoiselle bowler is in my future )


----------



## Queen Maria

Here's my new to me balenciaga 
work bleu/lavande


----------



## Nico_79

clu13 said:


> They are feathers - LOL.  You need to to visit Charlotte!  I will let you know when our sale is here.  Even the seasonal bags will go on sale - I'm holding out for the tie-dyed tote.  DH wanted to buy it for me, but I suspect it will go on sale so I'm waiting (because if it does not, a mademoiselle bowler is in my future )


Yes I've heard the seasonal bags go on sale in the States at least! Not up here, no sales except some of the clothing. Going to have to take a trip one day. 

The Mademoiselle bowler is gorgeous and classic, but the tie-dyed tote is stunning and would be great for summer.


----------



## Nico_79

Queen Maria said:


> Here's my new to me balenciaga
> work bleu/lavande
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2127959
> View attachment 2127960


QM - gorgeous Bal! That shade of purple is so pretty.


----------



## clu13

Queen Maria said:


> Here's my new to me balenciaga
> work bleu/lavande
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2127959
> View attachment 2127960



Yeah!!!  Gorgeous, honey!  Looks like the perfect Ravens bag!


----------



## Agg0727

clu13 said:


> Nothing too exciting today - stopped in LV and my oxfords are in but I'm saving them for my husbands LV shoe party - I'm buying this seasons car shoes for him.
> View attachment 2127931
> View attachment 2127932



Those MK heels are to die for!


----------



## clu13

Agg0727 said:


> Those MK heels are to die for!



Thank you!!!  And on sale


----------



## Queen Maria

clu13 said:


> Yeah!!!  Gorgeous, honey!  Looks like the perfect Ravens bag!



Thanks ! Of course, we're the 
World's champion  can't wait for 
the next season and I will definitely 
be showing off my purple pride with 
My balenciaga


----------



## nayspurses

New simple Louboutins from the dbf for our anniversary! He originally wanted to get me a new wallet but i love my sarah so we decided on these! These might have just broken my LV addiction.


----------



## saenzio

Nico_79 said:


> Alright I did some serious damage at Chanel today. Bought three pairs of shoes and two purses. I'm doomed.



And I'm drooling.


----------



## Nico_79

nayspurses said:


> New simple Louboutins from the dbf for our anniversary! He originally wanted to get me a new wallet but i love my sarah so we decided on these! These might have just broken my LV addiction.
> 
> View attachment 2128164
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128165


Congrats, that's an awesome present! Happy anniversary!


----------



## Nico_79

saenzio said:


> And I'm drooling.


LOL thank you saenzio! I'm on !


----------



## nessie805

Queen Maria said:


> Here's my new to me balenciaga
> work bleu/lavande
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2127959
> View attachment 2127960



Shes so purty friend! Congrats!!!


----------



## Queen Maria

nessie805 said:


> Shes so purty friend! Congrats!!!



Hi my love! Thanks  how are u and 
the little ones ?? It's been ship today 
and can't wait to rock it with my 
Sweat pants O's on it !!! Lol


----------



## OCMomof3

Queen Maria said:


> Here's my new to me balenciaga
> work bleu/lavande
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2127959
> View attachment 2127960


Congrats!!!  I have been looking at Bal's recently and considering one for the future.  Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## OCMomof3

nayspurses said:


> New simple Louboutins from the dbf for our anniversary! He originally wanted to get me a new wallet but i love my sarah so we decided on these! These might have just broken my LV addiction.
> 
> View attachment 2128164
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128165


Yay for you!  A girl never gets tired of looking at those gorgeous red soles, eh?


----------



## saenzio

Nico_79 said:


> LOL thank you saenzio! I'm on !



I would be too. I'd be continuously trying them on and staring at them!  Haha. You've gotten some great purchases in. Congratulations!


----------



## LoVeinLA

clu13 said:


> While waiting for those LV Oxford Ballets, I had to feed my shoe addiction with all levels of shoes
> 
> Front Right to left - Toms, Rockport Addidas, and Uggs
> Back Right to Left - Chloe Renna Wedges, LK Bennett Prima Mules, Chanel leather espadrilles, Donald J. Pliner Sheena sandals and Loeffler Randall Inge clogs.



Wowzers Clu, this is a stunning shoe haul!!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Nico_79 said:


> Alright I did some serious damage at Chanel today. Bought three pairs of shoes and two purses. I'm doomed.



Oh my!!! These are sooooo pretty!  I would love to see you and Clu13 go shoe and bag shopping. I will be your bag carrier and drool on my bib.

Seriously, some of us are planning to meet up in NYC this summer. We should do some serious shopping!!


----------



## Nico_79

LoVeinLA said:


> Oh my!!! These are sooooo pretty!  I would love to see you and Clu13 go shoe and bag shopping. I will be your bag carrier and drool on my bib.
> 
> Seriously, some of us are planning to meet up in NYC this summer. We should do some serious shopping!!


LOL I think it's be one expensive and fun shopping spree!  

LoVe you would have to join in too or is your willpower that strong? 

That is so great you guys are meeting in NYC! I will be there with you in spirit every time you try on an expensive purse and a pair of shoes you don't really need!


----------



## snarfy

Nico_79 said:


> Alright I did some serious damage at Chanel today. Bought three pairs of shoes and two purses. I'm doomed.



Wow.  Congrats!!  Very pretty items.


----------



## snarfy

clu13 said:


> While waiting for those LV Oxford Ballets, I had to feed my shoe addiction with all levels of shoes
> 
> Front Right to left - Toms, Rockport Addidas, and Uggs
> Back Right to Left - Chloe Renna Wedges, LK Bennett Prima Mules, Chanel leather espadrilles, Donald J. Pliner Sheena sandals and Loeffler Randall Inge clogs.





clu13 said:


> Nothing too exciting today - stopped in LV and my oxfords are in but I'm saving them for my husbands LV shoe party - I'm buying this seasons car shoes for him.
> View attachment 2127931
> View attachment 2127932



Clu I am drooling.....


----------



## snarfy

clu13 said:


> They are feathers - LOL.  You need to to visit Charlotte!  I will let you know when our sale is here.  Even the seasonal bags will go on sale - I'm holding out for the tie-dyed tote.  DH wanted to buy it for me, but I suspect it will go on sale so I'm waiting (because if it does not, a mademoiselle bowler is in my future )



Seriously?! Seasonal bags go on sale!?  Wow....


----------



## clu13

snarfy said:


> Seriously?! Seasonal bags go on sale!?  Wow....



I'm still upset that I did not get the patent reissue tote last season! It was 40% off


----------



## snarfy

clu13 said:


> I'm still upset that I did not get the patent reissue tote last season! It was 40% off



OMG!!  Can I go live with you?  I am eyeing the orange pre-spring perforated flap but I will never see it on sale here.


----------



## Queen Maria

Finally here and love it !!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




My new to me balenciaga work 
Taking her out for a spin !!!


----------



## clu13

Another day another pair of shoes - Kate spade made in Italy:


----------



## clu13

Queen Maria said:


> Finally here and love it !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133367
> 
> 
> My new to me balenciaga work
> Taking her out for a spin !!!



Beautiful - do you love it? I have stashed away $2000 and its burning a hole in pocket and I'm not feeling the LVs nor the Chanel's at the moment? Bal seems to be calling my name


----------



## Queen Maria

clu13 said:


> Beautiful - do you love it? I have stashed away $2000 and its burning a hole in pocket and I'm not feeling the LVs nor the Chanel's at the moment? Bal seems to be calling my name



Omgosh !!! I'm so glad I pulled 
the trigger and can't be more happier
of my decision. Love the color ( it's 
very unique ) love the size and most
specially love the smooshy  leather!
I'm on a hunt for my 2nd bal 
Maybe a perfect black city with silver
hardware or perfect red ! I will try to 
Post mod pics tomorrow so u can 
see the size and the bag itself 
and I think Work is like the size of
Neverfull mm


----------



## Genette

Nico_79 said:


> Alright I did some serious damage at Chanel today. Bought three pairs of shoes and two purses. I'm doomed.


If you don't mind sharing, how much are the Chanel sandals with the camellia?


----------



## Loveheart

Queen Maria said:


> Omgosh !!! I'm so glad I pulled
> the trigger and can't be more happier
> of my decision. Love the color ( it's
> very unique ) love the size and most
> specially love the smooshy  leather!
> I'm on a hunt for my 2nd bal
> Maybe a perfect black city with silver
> hardware or perfect red ! I will try to
> Post mod pics tomorrow so u can
> see the size and the bag itself
> and I think Work is like the size of
> Neverfull mm




Your Bal is perfect. Think it is a Bleu Lavande? I have this in PT. be aware, Bal leathers are very addictive!!


----------



## clu13

Just simple (reasonably priced) additions after the LV party yesterday.


----------



## clu13

Queen Maria said:


> Omgosh !!! I'm so glad I pulled
> the trigger and can't be more happier
> of my decision. Love the color ( it's
> very unique ) love the size and most
> specially love the smooshy  leather!
> I'm on a hunt for my 2nd bal
> Maybe a perfect black city with silver
> hardware or perfect red ! I will try to
> Post mod pics tomorrow so u can
> see the size and the bag itself
> and I think Work is like the size of
> Neverfull mm



Thank you for the info! When were at Nobu in south beach last week, a woman had a bal, and my DH actually asked about it. We saw a billion LV bags and about a million Chanels and that was the one that caught his eye!


----------



## OCMomof3

I'm feeling the lure of the Bal, as well.  I was looking at a couple of them on Yoogi's.  They are not my usual style of bag, but I find myself debating: Bal or Palermo GM?  I think that's what it will come down to when I am ready for my next bag.


----------



## Queen Maria

clu13 said:


> Thank you for the info! When were at Nobu in south beach last week, a woman had a bal, and my DH actually asked about it. We saw a billion LV bags and about a million Chanels and that was the one that caught his eye!



Honestly, I think the wonderful of balenciaga IMO it's a head turner 
and if u don't know what bag is it ...
They will keep thinking or it's like
A mystery. Yesterday, I had a lot 
Of compliments including my male
bosses .. They still think its LV lol
So I had to educate them a little bit!
I like my bag catching attention in good 
way


----------



## Queen Maria

OCMomof3 said:


> I'm feeling the lure of the Bal, as well.  I was looking at a couple of them on Yoogi's.  They are not my usual style of bag, but I find myself debating: Bal or Palermo GM?  I think that's what it will come down to when I am ready for my next bag.



Honestly, not fan of Palermo ! 
It's so boring .. ( for me ) 
But, follow whatever your heart's 
skip a beat as they say  GL !


----------



## Cons game

Queen Maria said:


> Finally here and love it !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133367
> 
> 
> My new to me balenciaga work
> Taking her out for a spin !!!


Beautiful!!!  I love balenciaga


----------



## Nico_79

nette said:


> If you don't mind sharing, how much are the Chanel sandals with the camellia?


I think they were $645....


----------



## Nico_79

clu13 said:


> Thank you for the info! When were at Nobu in south beach last week, a woman had a bal, and my DH actually asked about it. We saw a billion LV bags and about a million Chanels and that was the one that caught his eye!


A warning about Bal's though, they "floop" when left on their own after some wear. It's the one thing that bugs me about mine, it's just a mushy puddle of leather!


----------



## StarStarMoon

Queen Maria said:


> Here's my new to me balenciaga
> work bleu/lavande
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2127959
> View attachment 2127960


Congrats QueenM! This color is stunning, and I'm sure it looks amazing on you!!
Enjoy that gorgeous Bal leather...mmm!!! Hugs to you and your darling girls!!


----------



## Cons game

Gucci items I  purchased last month except for the card case I've had it for many years.


----------



## StarStarMoon

clu13 said:


> Just simple (reasonably priced) additions after the LV party yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 2135853


Nice picks!! I have the same TB wedge sandals...whew, now I feel like I have some sense of style in my shoe collection...Lol


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Cons game said:


> Gucci items I  purchased last month except for the card case I've had it for many years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2136358



Love the Gucci items!


----------



## Cons game

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Love the Gucci items!



Thank you so much, love your avatar (so cute)


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Cons game said:


> Thank you so much, love your avatar (so cute)



Thanks so much! I love your avatar, too! I hope to get a mon mono one day...


----------



## mssmelanie

I just got this in the mail today!  I really tried to resist this Henri Bendel but I couldn't.  A 20% coupon and free tote definitely pushed me to get it 3min before the coupon expired!


----------



## Queen Maria

StarStarMoon said:


> Congrats QueenM! This color is stunning, and I'm sure it looks amazing on you!!
> Enjoy that gorgeous Bal leather...mmm!!! Hugs to you and your darling girls!!



Thank u friend !!! Hope u don't 
Mind quoting you with my mod pic  
Miss you and Vanessalver


----------



## Nico_79

It's freezing and pouring rain here today so I decided to get a little pick me up! First time buying Dior and I have to say their bags are gorgeous.  Also bought my first pair of CL's. Finally found a pair in my size! Yay!


----------



## Nico_79

Queen Maria said:


> Thank u friend !!! Hope u don't
> Mind quoting you with my mod pic
> Miss you and Vanessalver
> View attachment 2138193


You look great QueenMaria!! I really love that shade of purple!


----------



## Cons game

Nico_79 said:


> It's freezing and pouring rain here today so I decided to get a little pick me up! First time buying Dior and I have to say their bags are gorgeous.  Also bought my first pair of CL's. Finally found a pair in my size! Yay!


Love it all!!! We are CL twins I have the same round toe in espresso I adore them.


----------



## Cons game

Balenciaga I love this envelope clutch so roomy


----------



## ViCharm

I purchased these Chanel`s at Nordstrom... I love!


----------



## Queen Maria

Cons game said:


> View attachment 2139464
> 
> Balenciaga I love this envelope clutch so roomy



These are cute ! Congrats


----------



## dangerouscurves

I don't mind if Mr. Vuitton finds out that I've been buying non-Vuitton stuff, maybe he will stop the price increase 
1. Tod's D-Styling Bauletto 
2. Michael Kors Selma in Navy 








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## luscious_brat

Prada t-shirt, totally forget and he's hiding in my closet!
Hehehe...


----------



## luscious_brat

Prada again from NYC!! 
He's my fav and goes every countries with me!!


----------



## luscious_brat

Opps, another Prada from Berlin. Hehehe...


----------



## luscious_brat

Oops, Mont Blanc


----------



## dangerouscurves

luscious_brat said:


> Prada again from NYC!!
> He's my fav and goes every countries with me!!


 
I looove the leather on this one. What's the official name for the leather?


----------



## luscious_brat

And the end from now!! Pls don't hate me b'coz too many showing off!! 
I juz love to share with u guys!!


----------



## luscious_brat

dangerouscurves said:


> I looove the leather on this one. What's the official name for the leather?


it's Prada Antic Buckles Bruciato. ^_^


----------



## dangerouscurves

luscious_brat said:


> it's Prada Antic Buckles Bruciato. ^_^


 
Thank you for the information!!! I'll keep an eye on this leather


----------



## luscious_brat

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you for the information!!! I'll keep an eye on this leather


Welcome krub!! Very nice to know that you're in love with this bag as well. ^_^


----------



## Dixie79

I'v got another chanel... Don't tell...


----------



## sayakayumi

Dixie79 said:


> I'v got another chanel... Don't tell...
> View attachment 2140367



Beautiful! You have all the best bags


----------



## cougster

Got this beauty from Brooks Brothers Sale


----------



## Minihl

AAdams said:


> Mini Ipad with the cover is it for me : )


Me too!


----------



## dangerouscurves

luscious_brat said:


> Welcome krub!! Very nice to know that you're in love with this bag as well. ^_^


----------



## clu13

More shoes (Fendi, Tory Burch, 2 Burberry) and 2 Burberry scarves.


----------



## clu13

Oops - the pic:


----------



## LoVeinLA

There are discussions on how much you spend on LVs.  What other luxury or higher-end items do you spend your money on? Maybe a different brand handbag?


----------



## LoVeinLA

To start, I love jewelry!   And I'm starting to add some Chanels to my collection.


----------



## viacarolina2394

Tory Burch flats are my other obsession, I usually just use fashion jewelry but I do own one clic clac. 

Im also really loving balenciaga lately!

oh & denim... I love me some good denim!


----------



## tuttytonta

My first love is lv, then i also love everything and have a couple of bags and clutches of ch by carolina herrera. And also collect pandora charms!! I love them! Have a looottt


----------



## Genette

I have a love for Swarovski jewelry. The designs are very unique, but very pricey for costume jewelry.


----------



## &&ilovebags

I love designer accessories. LV is my favorite handbag designer by far. Designer fashion jewelry (coveting the YSL Arty ring right now), sunglasses (my favorites are Tom Ford), and denim are some of my other loves. 

Also, and I know this isn't fashion related, I'm big on designer home accessories & furniture.


----------



## OCMomof3

Sunglasses and shoes!


----------



## Frenchie D.

Perfume.

Once I discovered the world of niche perfumery I was in heaven.


----------



## znzngo

My other non-LV favorite bag is no other than my
Chanel GST


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Sunglasses!! 	:sunnies


----------



## Phiomega

My bday gift... A Bally Pamia bag... I wonder why no one talks about Bally here, I love this bag very very much, the leather is so soft, the style is timeless, and the perforation makes it modern....


----------



## Phiomega

Here is the detail on the perforated leather, isn't it gorgeous? why no one talks about Bally, i wonder....I am in LVOE but not with LV... Sorry, my. Vuitton....


----------



## Queen Maria

Markxmikesmom said:


> Sunglasses!! :sunnies



+1 I'm crazy on them too ! Lol


----------



## DrDior

Phiomega said:


> Here is the detail on the perforated leather, isn't it gorgeous? why no one talks about Bally, i wonder....I am in LVOE but not with LV... Sorry, my. Vuitton....
> View attachment 2144056


 
I have been in love with Bally bags for a long time - I love that goat! Unfortunately, I've sworn off all leather bags as just too heavy.


----------



## Phiomega

DrDior said:


> I have been in love with Bally bags for a long time - I love that goat! Unfortunately, I've sworn off all leather bags as just too heavy.


I hear you... This is why majority of my work bags are LV canvas... This one is surprisingly light for leather! So I made an exception....


----------



## LV LovingNurse

Phiomega said:


> Here is the detail on the perforated leather, isn't it gorgeous? why no one talks about Bally, i wonder....I am in LVOE but not with LV... Sorry, my. Vuitton....
> View attachment 2144056



Very nice!


----------



## Luxurykebaya

i also own this lady dior  just got it last dec 2012


----------



## jonathan jay

Luxurykebaya said:


> i also own this lady dior  just got it last dec 2012



Beautiful lady dior! i am new to dior so this is my share, this baby joins my other LV love


----------



## Luxurykebaya

jonathan jay said:


> Beautiful lady dior! i am new to dior so this is my share, this baby joins my other LV love


wowwww it looks sooooo classyyyyy! where did u get this?


----------



## LoVeinLA

znzngo said:


> My other non-LV favorite bag is no other than my
> Chanel GST



Pretty!! We're bag twins!


----------



## jonathan jay

Luxurykebaya said:


> wowwww it looks sooooo classyyyyy! where did u get this?



Thank you! i got it from Milan last February. its so great to use as a clutch or use the chain to carry it over the shoulder.


----------



## designvixen

Besides my LV's, I occasionally carry 2 of my 3 Coach bags, and my one MBMJ. I plan on buying Chanel one day for sure, possibly Bottega Venetta and Balenciaga as well.


----------



## msnozomii

I usually opt for my Marc Jacobs Natasha (so comfy!) or my large Longchamp.  I do own a few Coach bags, but I'm just not such a fan of Coach anymore.


----------



## seachelles8

Ferragamo, Cole Haan, and Coach.  Yearning for Chanel, Balenciaga, or Chloe some day.


----------



## Phiomega

LV LovingNurse said:


> Very nice!


Thank you... Loving it to pieces!


----------



## NewCoachQueen

I love my LVs...but I have tons of coach bc I cant seem to unload them, like bad pennies!! (Not selling mods, no worries)

3 Chanels (flap, woc, GST) and, God help me, I'm having fantasies about Hermes. Oh, I like jewelry too but I know a jeweler so in my mind that doesn't count!! Right??

I also have a thing for hair jewelry but that's not a pricey habit!


----------



## LifeLoveandLV

Okay, I only have a few (I'm pretty loyal to LV) but here are my NON-LV bags

Balenciaga



Fendi



Christian Dior



That's it! The rest are all LV &#128521;


----------



## emjetz

shhh...DH just got me a chanel maxi lamsbkin as an early birthday present..and i told him it will be my LAST bag for a long time:lolots:
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/i-just-got-my-first-chanel-mod-pics-813927.html


----------



## LovingLV81

Patent crimson Madison Juliette by coach


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 2149206
> 
> 
> Patent crimson Madison Juliette by coach



Very pretty, love the color!


----------



## Queen Maria

emjetz said:


> shhh...DH just got me a chanel maxi lamsbkin as an early birthday present..and i told him it will be my LAST bag for a long time:lolots:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/i-just-got-my-first-chanel-mod-pics-813927.html



Super love ! Congrats


----------



## LovingLV81

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Very pretty, love the color!



Thank you  my hubby actually picked it out for me  . The only coach I kept out of the collection I sold to fund my Artsy !


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LovingLV81 said:


> Thank you  my hubby actually picked it out for me  . The only coach I kept out of the collection I sold to fund my Artsy !



He has wonderful taste! I love the color against the gold hardware..I can see why you kept it!


----------



## Lena186

Here is my collection


----------



## LovingLV81

LVlvoe_bug said:


> He has wonderful taste! I love the color against the gold hardware..I can see why you kept it!



Awe thanks  he is for sure a keeper !


----------



## LoVeinLA

My Chanel:


----------



## Lena186

I use Dior, Versace, Givenchy, Gucci, MJ, CH Carolina Herrera, Braccialini, Burberry , YSL, Chloe, MK, JC, Coach, Roberto Cavalli, Fendi


----------



## SoLady

I purchased the Chanel half moon and a few other items


----------



## viacarolina2394

Just got my new bal!!

She is such a great color as i'm working to add some COLOR to my collection !!!




Here is my small but very well loved Bal collection, it is growing indeed!


----------



## kimariew

I got the jumbo today and other in early April

black lambskin jumbo with black hardware  
black caviar m/l with silver


----------



## Nico_79

kimariew said:


> I got the jumbo today and other in early April
> 
> black lambskin jumbo with black hardware
> black caviar m/l with silver



Both are stunning! Congrats!


----------



## shalomjude

kimariew said:


> I got the jumbo today and other in early April
> 
> black lambskin jumbo with black hardware
> black caviar m/l with silver



Wow ..beautiful purchases ...love the black hardware.


----------



## jessluvlv

I got the black gst with gold hardware today as a bday gift


----------



## ssv003

Got my first Celine the other day


----------



## ssv003

kimariew said:


> I got the jumbo today and other in early April
> 
> black lambskin jumbo with black hardware
> black caviar m/l with silver



Wow the black on black is amazing!! Congrats!


----------



## OCMomof3

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 2149206
> 
> 
> Patent crimson Madison Juliette by coach



Beautiful bag!  I sold off all of my Coach collection, too, but saved one that is very similar to this: black patent leather, and a bit larger than yours.   I also saved a patent tangerine-colored Audrey that my husband bought for me last year. Too pretty to part with! Coach makes some pretty bags, loving the Legacy collection they have out now, but too newly into LV to care what Coach is doing, haha!


----------



## Juniper10

Shh, don't tell.  Ferragamo bag and shoes.  Guys, this bag has the most amaaaazing inner compartment and pocket organization - If you're in the market for an everyday bag, you must check this one out.  One pocket on the back of the bag, triple divide inside, very deep zip pocket in one of the divisions, open pocket large enough for an iPhone with case in another division, and even pockets on the side of the bag.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Margieville

Juniper10 said:


> Shh, don't tell.  Ferragamo bag and shoes.  Guys, this bag has the most amaaaazing inner compartment and pocket organization - If you're in the market for an everyday bag, you must check this one out.  One pocket on the back of the bag, triple divide inside, very deep zip pocket in one of the divisions, open pocket large enough for an iPhone with case in another division, and even pockets on the side of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156832
> View attachment 2156833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Gorgeous!!


----------



## shalomjude

ssv003 said:


> Got my first Celine the other day
> 
> View attachment 2156277



WOW ...stunning


----------



## img

Presenting my first ever Balenciaga and the first NON LV item I have purchased (handbag wise-of course) in 8,5 years!!!!  I just love the smooshy soft vintage leather of this line and it's nice to carry something that is a little more subtle than LV canvas.  LV leather is out of my budget so I'm really digging this one.

Balenciaga Day Hobo in Black with Giant Gold Hardware.


----------



## img

viacarolina2394 said:


> Just got my new bal!!
> 
> She is such a great color as i'm working to add some COLOR to my collection !!!
> 
> View attachment 2152805
> 
> 
> Here is my small but very well loved Bal collection, it is growing indeed!
> 
> View attachment 2152806



Love your bags!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

img said:


> Presenting my first ever Balenciaga and the first NON LV item I have purchased (handbag wise-of course) in 8,5 years!!!!  I just love the smooshy soft vintage leather of this line and it's nice to carry something that is a little more subtle than LV canvas.  LV leather is out of my budget so I'm really digging this one.
> 
> Balenciaga Day Hobo in Black with Giant Gold Hardware.



Love it! It looks so pretty with the giant gold hardware! I'm glad you are keeping it...


----------



## img

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Love it! It looks so pretty with the giant gold hardware! I'm glad you are keeping it...



I really love it!  The problem is.....now I want another!!


----------



## LovingLV81

jessluvlv said:


> I got the black gst with gold hardware today as a bday gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2155901



I love this purse !!!  it is super pretty !!!


----------



## clydekiwi

viacarolina2394 said:


> Just got my new bal!!
> 
> She is such a great color as i'm working to add some COLOR to my collection !!!
> 
> View attachment 2152805
> 
> 
> Here is my small but very well loved Bal collection, it is growing indeed!
> 
> View attachment 2152806



How do u like your balanciaga bag?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

img said:


> I really love it!  The problem is.....now I want another!!



I can't wait to see the next Bal you get! I am glad you are loving it!


----------



## ssv003

shalomjude said:


> WOW ...stunning



Thank you!!


----------



## snarfy

img said:


> Presenting my first ever Balenciaga and the first NON LV item I have purchased (handbag wise-of course) in 8,5 years!!!!  I just love the smooshy soft vintage leather of this line and it's nice to carry something that is a little more subtle than LV canvas.  LV leather is out of my budget so I'm really digging this one.
> 
> Balenciaga Day Hobo in Black with Giant Gold Hardware.



Wow, this bag looks great on you.  I think I am going to have to check it out.  It looks very comfortable to carry.


----------



## atlgirl

img said:


> Presenting my first ever Balenciaga and the first NON LV item I have purchased (handbag wise-of course) in 8,5 years!!!!  I just love the smooshy soft vintage leather of this line and it's nice to carry something that is a little more subtle than LV canvas.  LV leather is out of my budget so I'm really digging this one.
> 
> Balenciaga Day Hobo in Black with Giant Gold Hardware.



Love your bag- looks great on you! Congrats!!


----------



## Cons game

Just a  small item but I feel blessed  when i get anything.  I've been waiting for LV to offer a bag charm shaped like a tote but another designer beat them to it so heres my first ever bag charm and it matches my damier ebene NF GM and my mon mono NF GM perfectly I love it!!! Shhh!!!


----------



## LovingLV81

Cons game said:


> Just a  small item but I feel blessed  when i get anything.  I've been waiting for LV to offer a bag charm shaped like a tote but another designer beat them to it so heres my first ever bag charm and it matches my damier ebene NF GM and my mon mono NF GM perfectly I love it!!! Shhh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2160457
> View attachment 2160458
> View attachment 2160465



This is totally totally cute !!!! I love it !!! It looks great on your bag !!


----------



## Cons game

LovingLV81 said:


> This is totally totally cute !!!! I love it !!! It looks great on your bag !!


Thanks I finally get it, this is the first bag charm that spoke to me Lol!!!


----------



## img

snarfy said:


> Wow, this bag looks great on you.  I think I am going to have to check it out.  It looks very comfortable to carry.



The bag is ridiculously comfortable!!!  Soooo much more comfortable than most of my LV's!  



atlgirl said:


> Love your bag- looks great on you! Congrats!!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Nico_79

Last Friday's splurges. Sorry Monsieur Vuitton, Monsieur Dior and Hermes were calling to me instead! 

3 scarves



Lindy 34 in Rouge Garance



Lady Dior in rouge carmine, Dior soft in black and Dior evening clutch in royal blue.



On ban island for this. :banned:


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I just purchased an new iPad so waiting on delivery and will upload pic when the postman brings it to me


----------



## clu13

Nico_79 said:


> Last Friday's splurges. Sorry Monsieur Vuitton, Monsieur Dior and Hermes were calling to me instead!
> 
> 3 scarves
> View attachment 2161569
> 
> 
> Lindy 34 in Rouge Garance
> View attachment 2161570
> 
> 
> Lady Dior in rouge carmine, Dior soft in black and Dior evening clutch in royal blue.
> View attachment 2161571
> 
> 
> On ban island for this. :banned:



OMG - this is an amazing haul!  BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Nico_79

clu13 said:


> OMG - this is an amazing haul!  BEAUTIFUL!!!


Thank you Clu!  I'm in soooo much trouble with after this last haul. Had to hide the boxes from fiance last week, my closet is going to explode soon.


----------



## snarfy

Nico_79 said:


> Last Friday's splurges. Sorry Monsieur Vuitton, Monsieur Dior and Hermes were calling to me instead!
> 
> 3 scarves
> View attachment 2161569
> 
> 
> Lindy 34 in Rouge Garance
> View attachment 2161570
> 
> 
> Lady Dior in rouge carmine, Dior soft in black and Dior evening clutch in royal blue.
> View attachment 2161571
> 
> 
> On ban island for this. :banned:



Congrats again Nico!!!!


----------



## snarfy

I am so ready for summer.....


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Nico_79 said:


> Last Friday's splurges. Sorry Monsieur Vuitton, Monsieur Dior and Hermes were calling to me instead!
> 
> 3 scarves
> View attachment 2161569
> 
> 
> Lindy 34 in Rouge Garance
> View attachment 2161570
> 
> 
> Lady Dior in rouge carmine, Dior soft in black and Dior evening clutch in royal blue.
> View attachment 2161571
> 
> 
> On ban island for this. :banned:



Love you goodies! The Diors are gorgeous, I have a preloved medium Lady Dior that I love.....


----------



## OCMomof3

snarfy said:


> I am so ready for summer.....



Very pretty!  What type of bag is this?  Love the color!


----------



## clu13

snarfy said:


> I am so ready for summer.....



Gorgeous garden party!
Love it!


----------



## snarfy

clu13 said:


> Gorgeous garden party!
> Love it!



Thank you clu   its about time for me to get a tote.


----------



## snarfy

OCMomof3 said:


> Very pretty!  What type of bag is this?  Love the color!



Thank you!  It's Hermes all leather Garden Party.


----------



## Juniper10

Nico_79 said:


> Thank you Clu!  I'm in soooo much trouble with after this last haul. Had to hide the boxes from fiance last week, my closet is going to explode soon.



Good to know other people do this...although I've never purchased so many things all at once!! Not sure how I'd even begin to accomplish that disappearing act


----------



## Nico_79

snarfy said:


> I am so ready for summer.....



Snarfy I love this colour, is it mykonos? The sandals are beautiful as well, looks like you are ready for a wonderful summer!



snarfy said:


> Congrats again Nico!!!!



Thanks hun! 



LVlvoe_bug said:


> Love you goodies! The Diors are gorgeous, I have a preloved medium Lady Dior that I love.....



LVlove_bug, thank you so much! I was thinking about going the pre-loved route too, but I couldn't find a red one and I hate repeating colours in my purses. I know, I'm a weirdo that way. 



Juniper10 said:


> Good to know other people do this...although I've never purchased so many things all at once!! Not sure how I'd even begin to accomplish that disappearing act



Juniper, sometimes we have to be magicians too!  Sometimes I fit two purses into one box so it doesn't look toooooo bad.


----------



## snarfy

Nico_79 said:


> Snarfy I love this colour, is it mykonos? The sandals are beautiful as well, looks like you are ready for a wonderful summer!



Its Azur.  I love it with contrasting stitching.  You are going to have to teach me this new method of tying scarf your SA showed you,  I have been experimenting with all kinds of methods.  It's a lot of fun.  Now weather is getting warmer, 90 cm is getting a bit too warm to wear.  Gonna have to experiment with the les Parisienne.  Maybe I can fit 2 scarves in 1 box...


----------



## Rumpetaske

A lovely Mulberry valentines alexa


----------



## Nico_79

snarfy said:


> Its Azur.  I love it with contrasting stitching.  You are going to have to teach me this new method of tying scarf your SA showed you,  I have been experimenting with all kinds of methods.  It's a lot of fun.  Now weather is getting warmer, 90 cm is getting a bit too warm to wear.  Gonna have to experiment with the les Parisienne.  Maybe I can fit 2 scarves in 1 box...


So far I've been learning through this site which is fairly popular with the H ladies: http://www.howtowearanhermesscarf.com/

But I do not see the variation my SA showed me, it's similar to the cowboy style, but instead of the letting the ends hand you knot them near your neck the scarf does not slide if that makes any sense?

How many scarves do you have now Snarfy? I am trying to figure out the best way to store aka hide them.


----------



## Nico_79

Rumpetaske said:


> A lovely Mulberry valentines alexa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2162830


Gorgeous red! Congrats!


----------



## Rumpetaske

Nico_79 said:


> Gorgeous red! Congrats!


Thanks


----------



## kprice1019

Just got this bag today and just in love with the color for spring!


----------



## forespec

hermes party garden


----------



## clu13

Shoes from Italy, but brands I've never purchased:

Calvin Klein Collection (awesome), AGL (very comfortable - not sure why I fought them for so long) and Red Valentino (ahhh, not the same as Valentino but denim is so trendy right now that I did not want to delve into the LV wedges knowing I'd hate them in a year or two)


----------



## clu13

I always forget the pic with this new app!


----------



## Nico_79

clu13 said:


> I always forget the pic with this new app!
> 
> View attachment 2163112


Clu your shoe purchases are always amazing! I wish I had the skills to balance in such high heels!


----------



## Nico_79

kprice1019 said:


> Just got this bag today and just in love with the color for spring!


Gorgeous colour for spring/summer! Congrats!


----------



## Possum

Nico_79 said:


> Last Friday's splurges. Sorry Monsieur Vuitton, Monsieur Dior and Hermes were calling to me instead!
> 
> 3 scarves
> View attachment 2161569
> 
> 
> Lindy 34 in Rouge Garance
> View attachment 2161570
> 
> 
> Lady Dior in rouge carmine, Dior soft in black and Dior evening clutch in royal blue.
> View attachment 2161571
> 
> 
> On ban island for this. :banned:


 Congrats Nico_79!! Your new goodies are amazing!! 




snarfy said:


> I am so ready for summer.....


 
Snarfy I love your new Summer haul ~ the Garden Party is stunning! I have a little H item on the way too!!


----------



## clu13

Nico_79 said:


> Clu your shoe purchases are always amazing! I wish I had the skills to balance in such high heels!



Thank you! Actually, I'm an idiot. I'm married to a chiropractor so heels are evil in his eyes and I'm training for a marathon (there better be a special reward if I complete it) so my feet and legs ache. I'm truly an idiot!


----------



## cougster




----------



## Brooksie

Nico_79 said:


> Last Friday's splurges. Sorry Monsieur Vuitton, Monsieur Dior and Hermes were calling to me instead!
> 
> 3 scarves
> View attachment 2161569
> 
> 
> Lindy 34 in Rouge Garance
> View attachment 2161570
> 
> 
> Lady Dior in rouge carmine, Dior soft in black and Dior evening clutch in royal blue.
> View attachment 2161571
> 
> 
> On ban island for this. :banned:



Holy Holy Moly. I love the Lindy dearly. I believe it is my UHG! Totally worth being banned!!


----------



## snarfy

Nico_79 said:


> So far I've been learning through this site which is fairly popular with the H ladies: http://www.howtowearanhermesscarf.com/
> 
> But I do not see the variation my SA showed me, it's similar to the cowboy style, but instead of the letting the ends hand you knot them near your neck the scarf does not slide if that makes any sense?
> 
> How many scarves do you have now Snarfy? I am trying to figure out the best way to store aka hide them.



I watched all of mai tai's YouTube videos.  A lot of her methods need scarf rings.  Wonder where I can get one or two for cheap.  

I have 3 90cm and one newly acquired 70 cm pink twin to your blue.  The 90 cm are back in original fold in their boxes now the weather is warmer,  I still can't quite figure out how to tie the 70cm nicely.  I picked up two Saks black label scarves for cheap.  They are 90 cm but same thickness as H 70cm.  I have been wearing them a lot actually.  I think because they are big enough that I know many methods of tying but not as warm.  

Not sure how to hide scarves....I am itching for more of them...DH actually did ask the other day just how many scarves I need....


----------



## snarfy

Possum said:


> Congrats Nico_79!! Your new goodies are amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snarfy I love your new Summer haul ~ the Garden Party is stunning! I have a little H item on the way too!!



Thanks Possum!!  Can't wait to see your new item!


----------



## Nico_79

Possum said:


> Congrats Nico_79!! Your new goodies are amazing!!



Thank you Possum! I'm on a major Dior kick right now, the lambskin is sooooo soft. Hermes is also addictive, can't wait to see your new H item!



clu13 said:


> Thank you! Actually, I'm an idiot. I'm married to a chiropractor so heels are evil in his eyes and I'm training for a marathon (there better be a special reward if I complete it) so my feet and legs ache. I'm truly an idiot!



I feel your pain. I'm in the "learning to run" clinic and my feet are killing me, yet I went out and bought a new pair of Louboutins. What is wrong with us?!   Best of luck on your marathon!! That's quite the achievement, I hope one day to get to that level of fitness.



Brooksie said:


> Holy Holy Moly. I love the Lindy dearly. I believe it is my UHG! Totally worth being banned!!



Brooksie, it's one of my dream bags for sure too! I've had such crazy up and down experience with Hermes that it seemed like a distant dream to even own one of their bags. 



snarfy said:


> I watched all of mai tai's YouTube videos.  A lot of her methods need scarf rings.  Wonder where I can get one or two for cheap.
> 
> I have 3 90cm and one newly acquired 70 cm pink twin to your blue.  The 90 cm are back in original fold in their boxes now the weather is warmer,  I still can't quite figure out how to tie the 70cm nicely.  I picked up two Saks black label scarves for cheap.  They are 90 cm but same thickness as H 70cm.  I have been wearing them a lot actually.  I think because they are big enough that I know many methods of tying but not as warm.
> 
> Not sure how to hide scarves....I am itching for more of them...DH actually did ask the other day just how many scarves I need....



I picked up a few scarf rings from my local department store, so far they do the trick. 

Yes I've folded my 90cm too in their boxes, but I recently picked up the jersey silk twill. I think this will be a great alternative for warm weather, have you checked this out yet? It cascades beautifully!!  Haha is your DH getting wise to your scarf addiction? It's hard to hide orange boxes!


----------



## Nico_79

cougster said:


> View attachment 2163220
> View attachment 2163222


Congrats on your Tods wallet!


----------



## snarfy

Nico_79 said:


> I picked up a few scarf rings from my local department store, so far they do the trick.
> 
> Yes I've folded my 90cm too in their boxes, but I recently picked up the jersey silk twill. I think this will be a great alternative for warm weather, have you checked this out yet? It cascades beautifully!!  Haha is your DH getting wise to your scarf addiction? It's hard to hide orange boxes!



Which department store did you get the rings?  I should have the same department stores here in the West Coast.  

Haven't seen any jersey silk twill.  SA didn't show me any last time,  I just checked the websites and goodness, its $120 more here in Canada......  I still have to go check them out though


----------



## snarfy

clu13 said:


> I always forget the pic with this new app!
> 
> View attachment 2163112



Nice shoes!  You are right, denim is so in now.  I almost bought a pair farragamo denim wedges. Too bad my size is sold out.


----------



## Nico_79

snarfy said:


> Which department store did you get the rings?  I should have the same department stores here in the West Coast.
> 
> Haven't seen any jersey silk twill.  SA didn't show me any last time,  I just checked the websites and goodness, its $120 more here in Canada......  I still have to go check them out though


It was the Bay in the scarf section, I had to ask about it though because I didn't see them out where the scarves were. I know how silly that sounds, haha.  Yes it pains me that it's more expensive here in Canada, but the texture is so silky and very thin compared to the regular silk twill. Much more wearable with the sudden heat we're getting, mind you I consider heat to be 20 degrees. Haha. Definitely check it out though, I got the tour de cles. Best part is the contrast border along the edge which makes the scarf really pop. Yes I'm an enabler.


----------



## OCMomof3

snarfy said:


> Thank you!  It's Hermes all leather Garden Party.



Thanks.  Suspected Hermes, but don't know the style names.


----------



## Nico_79

In addition to the Noe haul...I went to Hermes. I tell myself they are all small items. It's okay.


----------



## Possum

Nico_79 said:


> In addition to the Noe haul...I went to Hermes. I tell myself they are all small items. It's okay.


 
 I don't know any other way to say it!!!


----------



## Nico_79

Possum said:


> I don't know any other way to say it!!!


:lolots: Thank you Possum!! The H itch has definitely gotten stronger since meeting a wonderful SA at my local store.  I now need to avoid going there for the rest of the summer!


----------



## Dorf

This classy item came to my door yesterday


----------



## Nico_79

Dorf said:


> This classy item came to my door yesterday


Ahhh you got it! Congrats Dorf I love this colour combo!


----------



## Dorf

Nico_79 said:


> Ahhh you got it! Congrats Dorf I love this colour combo!


Thanks


----------



## Possum

Here's my Soufre Evelyne


----------



## Nico_79

Possum said:


> Here's my Soufre Evelyne
> 
> View attachment 2167124


Possum I love it!!  And is that a little charm I spy? OMG that is too pretty!


----------



## Possum

Nico_79 said:


> Possum I love it!!  And is that a little charm I spy? OMG that is too pretty!


 
Thankyou so much Nico! Yes that is a little Lucky horseshoe charm, and a Maharajas cashmere shawl in the background


----------



## shalomjude

Possum said:


> Here's my Soufre Evelyne
> 
> View attachment 2167124



wow ...this is just stunning ..such a great colour for our climate..congrats


----------



## LoVeinLA

Nico_79 said:


> Last Friday's splurges. Sorry Monsieur Vuitton, Monsieur Dior and Hermes were calling to me instead!
> 
> 3 scarves
> View attachment 2161569
> 
> 
> Lindy 34 in Rouge Garance
> View attachment 2161570
> 
> 
> Lady Dior in rouge carmine, Dior soft in black and Dior evening clutch in royal blue.
> View attachment 2161571
> 
> 
> On ban island for this. :banned:



Oh my gosh Nico! You're killing me!  

You are getting way too many beautiful goodies.  I can't follow all your posts in time.  lol. 

You are really banking up for a Birkin, aren't you?  Whatever it is, you will look fabulous with it!  Love love the dior bags.   I now live vicariously through your collection.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Nico_79 said:


> In addition to the Noe haul...I went to Hermes. I tell myself they are all small items. It's okay.




 Oh my!! So gorgeous!!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Possum said:


> Here's my Soufre Evelyne
> 
> View attachment 2167124



I love the Evelyne.  I loved it for a few years now.  I'm thinking of just getting one.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Dixie79 said:


> I'v got another chanel... Don't tell...
> View attachment 2140367



Beautiful GST!!  I love my black GST!  Makes me want to get another Chanel.  

This purse addiction is pure evil.


----------



## LoVeinLA

kimariew said:


> I got the jumbo today and other in early April
> 
> black lambskin jumbo with black hardware
> black caviar m/l with silver



Oh my oh my!! I love it!


----------



## LoVeinLA

jessluvlv said:


> I got the black gst with gold hardware today as a bday gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2155901



Oh my gosh Jess!!  How did I miss this?  Did you do a reveal? or am I just having memory lapse?  Congratulations!! I know we've been talking about this bag for awhile!! So happy for you?


----------



## LoVeinLA

Nico_79 said:


> Thank you Clu!  I'm in soooo much trouble with after this last haul. Had to hide the boxes from fiance last week, my closet is going to explode soon.



I can keep some of them for you in my closet.


----------



## LoVeinLA

snarfy said:


> I am so ready for summer.....



Wowzers!! So so pretty!!


----------



## snarfy

LoVeinLA said:


> Wowzers!! So so pretty!!



Thanks LoVeinLA!!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Juniper10 said:


> Shh, don't tell.  Ferragamo bag and shoes.  Guys, this bag has the most amaaaazing inner compartment and pocket organization - If you're in the market for an everyday bag, you must check this one out.  One pocket on the back of the bag, triple divide inside, very deep zip pocket in one of the divisions, open pocket large enough for an iPhone with case in another division, and even pockets on the side of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2156832
> View attachment 2156833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



This is so elegant!! Congrats!  I love Ferragamo heels. And your gorgeous purse.  What is the purse called?


----------



## snarfy

Possum said:


> Here's my Soufre Evelyne
> 
> View attachment 2167124



OMG!  It's so pretty!  I love the color!!  I love Evelyne.  So comfortable to wear and you can wear it many different ways.


----------



## LoVeinLA

snarfy said:


> Thanks LoVeinLA!!



You're welcome!!  I remember seeing it as I was scrolling down and the blue caught my eye!!  It's beautiful.  Are you partying in the garden daily?


----------



## snarfy

LoVeinLA said:


> You're welcome!!  I remember seeing it as I was scrolling down and the blue caught my eye!!  It's beautiful.  Are you partying in the garden daily?



Hehehe....trying to party on a daily basis....  my LVs are getting ignored at the moment.


----------



## Possum

shalomjude said:


> wow ...this is just stunning ..such a great colour for our climate..congrats


 
Thankyou SJ ~ the colour is very beautiful!



LoVeinLA said:


> I love the Evelyne. I loved it for a few years now. I'm thinking of just getting one.


 
Thanks LoVeinLA! You should get one, I'm sure you'd love it!



snarfy said:


> OMG! It's so pretty! I love the color!! I love Evelyne. So comfortable to wear and you can wear it many different ways.


 
Thankyou snarfy!! I already have to fight my daughter for it!!


----------



## Chrissie82

Possum said:


> Here's my Soufre Evelyne
> 
> View attachment 2167124



Wow love the color! This bag is the only H bag I like, maybe also because of thw color! May I ask the price?


----------



## Possum

Chrissie82 said:


> Wow love the color! This bag is the only H bag I like, maybe also because of thw color! May I ask the price?


 
Thankyou Chrissie, retail in Australia is $3250, but I think they are less expensive in many other countries.


----------



## StarStarMoon

Cons game said:


> Just a  small item but I feel blessed  when i get anything.  I've been waiting for LV to offer a bag charm shaped like a tote but another designer beat them to it so heres my first ever bag charm and it matches my damier ebene NF GM and my mon mono NF GM perfectly I love it!!! Shhh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2160457
> View attachment 2160458
> View attachment 2160465


Oh my gosh, love your charm...and of course your DE NF!!


----------



## Cons game

StarStarMoon said:


> Oh my gosh, love your charm...and of course your DE NF!!



Thanks a lot


----------



## StarStarMoon

Nico_79 said:


> Last Friday's splurges. Sorry Monsieur Vuitton, Monsieur Dior and Hermes were calling to me instead!
> 
> 3 scarves
> View attachment 2161569
> 
> 
> Lindy 34 in Rouge Garance
> View attachment 2161570
> 
> 
> Lady Dior in rouge carmine, Dior soft in black and Dior evening clutch in royal blue.
> View attachment 2161571
> 
> 
> On ban island for this. :banned:


Wow, Nico...fabulous haul...congrats!!! I'm especially drooling over your H Lindy...that
red is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## StarStarMoon

snarfy said:


> I am so ready for summer.....


Ahhhh, Snarfy!! How refreshing and absolutely gorgeous, congrats!! This makes me want to be sipping 
a Mai Tai somewhere tropical!


----------



## StarStarMoon

kprice1019 said:


> Just got this bag today and just in love with the color for spring!


Beautiful color, and it looks so comfy! Congrats!


----------



## snarfy

StarStarMoon said:


> Ahhhh, Snarfy!! How refreshing and absolutely gorgeous, congrats!! This makes me want to be sipping
> a Mai Tai somewhere tropical!



Thank you, Star  Haven't seen you around for a while.  How are you?  How are you enjoying your Chanel tote?


----------



## StarStarMoon

clu13 said:


> I always forget the pic with this new app!
> 
> View attachment 2163112


Amazing. Chic. Fabulous!!! Love the RV denim wedges...have you seen the LV dark denim flats?? So adorable, but maybe not worth the price...?


----------



## StarStarMoon

Possum said:


> Here's my Soufre Evelyne
> 
> View attachment 2167124


Congrats, Possum!! This is such a gorgeous color!!


----------



## StarStarMoon

snarfy said:


> Thank you, Star  Haven't seen you around for a while.  How are you?  How are you enjoying your Chanel tote?


Hello, dear Snarfy! Aww, thanks for asking...I took up a sewing class...fun, but busy!
Did you make it to Portland? Love, love my Chanel tote!! I hope you'll be adding a Chanel to your collection soon!


----------



## snarfy

StarStarMoon said:


> Hello, dear Snarfy! Aww, thanks for asking...I took up a sewing class...fun, but busy!
> Did you make it to Portland? Love, love my Chanel tote!! I hope you'll be adding a Chanel to your collection soon!



Sewing class!!  Haha...ok, I am waiting for you to make me something.. Yeah, we went to Portland and did some serious shopping.  Well...DH did.  He was very surprised that I didn't buy any LV.  I did go to Chanel.  I almost bought a small camera case in a nice muted blue.  I could wear it cross body or shorten chain wear as shoulder bag.  DH said it looks nice on me.  I thought about it over night and decided against it.  I know the chain would really bug my shoulder during summer months when I don't need to wear a coat.  Nothing else really grabbed my attention.  I think Chanel bags are a bit too dressy for my life style.  So I went with Hermes.  I like several of their bags,  All leather and understated.  

Did you decide on your next bag? Clu and Cali_moon saw pictures of mini SC that are supposed to come out later this year.  I really would love to have one smaller than the PM.


----------



## StarStarMoon

snarfy said:


> Sewing class!!  Haha...ok, I am waiting for you to make me something.. Yeah, we went to Portland and did some serious shopping.  Well...DH did.  He was very surprised that I didn't buy any LV.  I did go to Chanel.  I almost bought a small camera case in a nice muted blue.  I could wear it cross body or shorten chain wear as shoulder bag.  DH said it looks nice on me.  I thought about it over night and decided against it.  I know the chain would really bug my shoulder during summer months when I don't need to wear a coat.  Nothing else really grabbed my attention.  I think Chanel bags are a bit too dressy for my life style.  So I went with Hermes.  I like several of their bags,  All leather and understated.
> 
> Did you decide on your next bag? Clu and Cali_moon saw pictures of mini SC that are supposed to come out later this year.  I really would love to have one smaller than the PM.



Lol, as soon as I can fine tune my zipper technique, I can make you a cosmetic pouch...or a purse organizer!

Wow, I'm impressed you didn't buy any LV's too. Cool that your DH got some goodies! The Chanel camera bags are so sweet and versatile, but I understand your reasoning for not getting one. I wasn't into Chanel before, because of the chain straps...too fancy/too heavy, etc. but I just fell in love with this smaller tote and the leather piece that rests comfortably on my shoulder is partly what sold me on this bag. I'm so thrilled for you on finding such a gorgeous Hermès tote! The scarf complements it beautifully!!

Well, yes...and it's more than one!! ...and I'll be revealing it as soon as part of one of the bags is "adjusted"...that's my only hint (and a lame one at that...ha ha!)


----------



## Possum

StarStarMoon said:


> Congrats, Possum!! This is such a gorgeous color!!


 
Thankyou StarStarMoon!


----------



## Nico_79

LoVeinLA said:


> Oh my gosh Nico! You're killing me!
> 
> You are getting way too many beautiful goodies.  I can't follow all your posts in time.  lol.
> 
> You are really banking up for a Birkin, aren't you?  Whatever it is, you will look fabulous with it!  Love love the dior bags.   I now live vicariously through your collection.





LoVeinLA said:


> I can keep some of them for you in my closet.



LOL sorry LoVeinLA, it's been a busy spring for me this year. I'm not sure if I'll get a Birkin, maybe a Kelly? Thank you for the vote of confidence! Do you have any Dior pieces? I think they are really wonderful if you haven't checked them out yet, I can at least try to enable you.   How big is your closet friend? LOL I really don't know where to put this stuff anymore, which I think is a huge sign that I've bought too many things this year already.



StarStarMoon said:


> Wow, Nico...fabulous haul...congrats!!! I'm especially drooling over your H Lindy...that
> red is absolutely stunning!!



StarStarMoon thank you!! I was so very lucky to get the Lindy because I never had great luck in the local H store.  I was hoping they had a purple or blue, but I'm pretty happy with the rouge garance colour.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Ok ladies...not quite what we had in mind but does this count?  Installed today!!


----------



## LovingLV81

LoVeinLA said:


> Ok ladies...not quite what we had in mind but does this count?  Installed today!!



Ohhhhh so pretty !! Are they LG mine looks just like that and it is LG and they are super crazy amazing !!!


----------



## Nico_79

LoVeinLA said:


> Ok ladies...not quite what we had in mind but does this count?  Installed today!!


:lolots: that's awesome!


----------



## Minihl

Ok, I was saving to fund my next LV, but.. Ops, I bought little Chanel pieces
A powder, a nail polish and a lovely lip colour. I think that confessing this impulsive purchase on TPF could help me in feeling less guilty. LOL


----------



## clu13

StarStarMoon said:


> Amazing. Chic. Fabulous!!! Love the RV denim wedges...have you seen the LV dark denim flats?? So adorable, but maybe not worth the price...?



I love the LV flats! I really liked the espadrilles wedges too but I'm on the fence about denim shoe shelf life.


----------



## Dorf

My newGG Canvas briefcase


----------



## boyoverboard

Dorf said:


> My newGG Canvas briefcase



Love it! Congrats!


----------



## Chrissie82

Possum said:


> Thankyou Chrissie, retail in Australia is $3250, but I think they are less expensive in many other countries.



Thanks for the answer! Enjoy this beautie!


----------



## StarStarMoon

LovingLV81 said:


> Ohhhhh so pretty !! Are they LG mine looks just like that and it is LG and they are super crazy amazing !!!





LoVeinLA said:


> Ok ladies...not quite what we had in mind but does this count?  Installed today!!



LOL...congrats!!! ...and we are LG washer/dryer triplets?!? You are about to embark on a serious laundry journey. They are heavenly!!


----------



## StarStarMoon

Nico_79 said:


> LOL sorry LoVeinLA, it's been a busy spring for me this year. I'm not sure if I'll get a Birkin, maybe a Kelly? Thank you for the vote of confidence! Do you have any Dior pieces? I think they are really wonderful if you haven't checked them out yet, I can at least try to enable you.   How big is your closet friend? LOL I really don't know where to put this stuff anymore, which I think is a huge sign that I've bought too many things this year already.
> 
> 
> 
> StarStarMoon thank you!! I was so very lucky to get the Lindy because I never had great luck in the local H store.  I was hoping they had a purple or blue, but I'm pretty happy with the rouge garance colour.


dear Nico!! Lucky you, for sure!! Purple or blue would be gorgeous too, but this red is seriously TDF!! Enjoy this stunning beauty!!


----------



## StarStarMoon

clu13 said:


> I love the LV flats! I really liked the espadrilles wedges too but I'm on the fence about denim shoe shelf life.



thanks Clu! I hear ya on the concern with the shelf life on the denim. the espadrilles are super chic for summer! btw, how do you like your Chanel espadrilles? those are HOT! i just bought a pair of castaner espadrille wedges (will post later!) I might "give in" on the LV denim flats...they're just too sweet to pass up!


----------



## LoVeinLA

LovingLV81 said:


> Ohhhhh so pretty !! Are they LG mine looks just like that and it is LG and they are super crazy amazing !!!





Nico_79 said:


> :lolots: that's awesome!





StarStarMoon said:


> LOL...congrats!!! ...and we are LG washer/dryer triplets?!? You are about to embark on a serious laundry journey. They are heavenly!!



So funny!! We need a new club... LVers for LG!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Dorf said:


> My newGG Canvas briefcase



Very nice! Congrats


----------



## clu13

StarStarMoon said:


> thanks Clu! I hear ya on the concern with the shelf life on the denim. the espadrilles are super chic for summer! btw, how do you like your Chanel espadrilles? those are HOT! i just bought a pair of castaner espadrille wedges (will post later!) I might "give in" on the LV denim flats...they're just too sweet to pass up!



I love the Chanels thought they run very small.  The one is a touch higher than I prefer.  I am hoping it stretches a bit.  The leather is so buttery soft that I am pretty sure it will.  Can't to see your pictures - I absolutely love espadrilles!


----------



## Dorf

boyoverboard said:


> Love it! Congrats!





Weekend shopper said:


> Very nice! Congrats


Thank you very much!


----------



## Nico_79

Dorf said:


> My newGG Canvas briefcase


Looking good!!


----------



## Dorf

Nico_79 said:


> Looking good!!


Thanks! I appreciate your oppinion.


----------



## StarStarMoon

Dorf said:


> My newGG Canvas briefcase


looking gorgeous!


----------



## OCMomof3

LoVeinLA said:


> Ok ladies...not quite what we had in mind but does this count?  Installed today!!



That totally counts!!!


----------



## StarStarMoon

clu13 said:


> I love the Chanels thought they run very small.  The one is a touch higher than I prefer.  I am hoping it stretches a bit.  The leather is so buttery soft that I am pretty sure it will.  Can't to see your pictures - I absolutely love espadrilles!



They are beautiful and I'm sure the leather is divine!  It should stretch since the lambskin is so soft. Sometimes I stuff my shoes with a rolled up cloth to encourage the leather to give a little. Here comes my little shoe parade.....


----------



## Dorf

StarStarMoon said:


> looking gorgeous!


----------



## StarStarMoon

my latest shoe additions!!

Tory Burch Driver flats (Navy, not Black...yeah, iPhone pic), Castaner Espadrille Wedges (super comfy!!), Stuart Weitzman Jelly Flip Flops (sample sale score!), Alice & Olivia Watercolor pump (now I *need* the LV Watercolor Speedy..)


----------



## twin-fun

Another Bottega Veneta, the Aquilone in Nero.


----------



## Nico_79

StarStarMoon said:


> my latest shoe additions!!
> 
> Tory Burch Driver flats (Navy, not Black...yeah, iPhone pic), Castaner Espadrille Wedges (super comfy!!), Stuart Weitzman Jelly Flip Flops (sample sale score!), Alice & Olivia Watercolor pump (now I *need* the LV Watercolor Speedy..)


Wow love all your shoe purchases! The watercolour pumps are so pretty!


----------



## Nico_79

twin-fun said:


> Another Bottega Veneta, the Aquilone in Nero.


Ahh so beautiful! Congrats on your new BV!


----------



## gelbergirl

Vera Bradley Backpack (Sun Valley print)


----------



## clu13

StarStarMoon said:


> my latest shoe additions!!
> 
> Tory Burch Driver flats (Navy, not Black...yeah, iPhone pic), Castaner Espadrille Wedges (super comfy!!), Stuart Weitzman Jelly Flip Flops (sample sale score!), Alice & Olivia Watercolor pump (now I *need* the LV Watercolor Speedy..)



Fabulous! Espadrilles make me swoon! I love SW! I even started a SW lovers thread (and a tory burch thread -lol) on the shoe forum - very underrated brand made exceptionally well! And the A&O are TDF!!!!!


----------



## StarStarMoon

Nico_79 said:


> Wow love all your shoe purchases! The watercolour pumps are so pretty!


Thanks so much, Nico!!


----------



## StarStarMoon

clu13 said:


> Fabulous! Espadrilles make me swoon! I love SW! I even started a SW lovers thread (and a tory burch thread -lol) on the shoe forum - very underrated brand made exceptionally well! And the A&O are TDF!!!!!



Thanks Clu!! I'm on an espadrille kick lately...Tory Burch are next on my list!! Yaaay, I'll have to join your shoe threads (with caution...lol!!!) the TB wedges are fabulous, aren't they?!?! ITA, TB quality is awesome!! oh my gosh, I may need painkillers after I wear these pumps...


----------



## StarStarMoon

gelbergirl said:


> Vera Bradley Backpack (Sun Valley print)


awesome print - love it!!


----------



## twin-fun

Another Bottega Veneta. My first white bag. I seriously need to step away from BV but that leather...


----------



## snarfy

StarStarMoon said:


> my latest shoe additions!!
> 
> Tory Burch Driver flats (Navy, not Black...yeah, iPhone pic), Castaner Espadrille Wedges (super comfy!!), Stuart Weitzman Jelly Flip Flops (sample sale score!), Alice & Olivia Watercolor pump (now I *need* the LV Watercolor Speedy..)



Great hual!  Love the watercolor pump!!


----------



## snarfy

twin-fun said:


> Another Bottega Veneta, the Aquilone in Nero.





twin-fun said:


> Another Bottega Veneta. My first white bag. I seriously need to step away from BV but that leather...



These are gorgeous!


----------



## Nico_79

twin-fun said:


> Another Bottega Veneta. My first white bag. I seriously need to step away from BV but that leather...


Oh my! You are on a BV kick! Congrats!


----------



## Nico_79

Crazy week filled with stress. Solution? Chanel and Hermes! Three new H scarves and a Cobalt blue jumbo.


----------



## twin-fun

snarfy said:


> These are gorgeous!



Yes, and the leather feels incredible!


----------



## LoVeinLA

twin-fun said:


> Another Bottega Veneta. My first white bag. I seriously need to step away from BV but that leather...



Wow, this is beautiful! What a stunning piece for summer!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Nico_79 said:


> Crazy week filled with stress. Solution? Chanel and Hermes! Three new H scarves and a Cobalt blue jumbo.



I am so glad the week is over and I just have to celebrate your purchases!  This is how I would do it... 

Love your beautiful new Chanel.  Hermes scarves are a work of art.  You have incredible taste for beautiful things Nico.


----------



## deem0nessa

A pair of Oliver Peoples sunnies!...


----------



## shalomjude

deem0nessa said:


> A pair of Oliver Peoples sunnies!...



I love OP sunglasses .. the lens is just so clear


----------



## shalomjude

Nico_79 said:


> Crazy week filled with stress. Solution? Chanel and Hermes! Three new H scarves and a Cobalt blue jumbo.



WOW .. beautiful purchases ... love the cobalt blue jumbo


----------



## StarStarMoon

twin-fun said:


> Another Bottega Veneta. My first white bag. I seriously need to step away from BV but that leather...


What a gorgeous beauty, congrats!


----------



## StarStarMoon

Nico_79 said:


> Crazy week filled with stress. Solution? Chanel and Hermes! Three new H scarves and a Cobalt blue jumbo.


More fabulous eye candy, these are amazing! Love that Cobalt blue!


----------



## StarStarMoon

snarfy said:


> Great hual!  Love the watercolor pump!!


Thank you, Snarfy!


----------



## twin-fun

StarStarMoon said:


> What a gorgeous beauty, congrats!





Nico_79 said:


> Oh my! You are on a BV kick! Congrats!





LoVeinLA said:


> Wow, this is beautiful! What a stunning piece for summer!



Thank you, guys! I love LV but sometimes need something more under the radar. I have really been bitten by the Bottega Veneta bug - the leather is just so smooshy!


----------



## Nico_79

LoVeinLA said:


> I am so glad the week is over and I just have to celebrate your purchases!  This is how I would do it...
> 
> Love your beautiful new Chanel.  Hermes scarves are a work of art.  You have incredible taste for beautiful things Nico.



LoVe you are too funny! I remember asking about this bag over a month ago, I didn't think I would get it since the season is almost over and I even asked my SA to take me off the list. Luckily she didn't listen to me! Aww thanks hun  Hermes really has a lot of beautiful patterns and it's great for me since the weather is so dreadful here. My H scarves really brighten my outfit and my day. 



shalomjude said:


> WOW .. beautiful purchases ... love the cobalt blue jumbo



Thank you shalomjude! My first blue jumbo!



StarStarMoon said:


> More fabulous eye candy, these are amazing! Love that Cobalt blue!



StarStarMoon, thank you! I was surprised at how versatile the colour is so I had to get it. I was worried the hardware would look too gold, but I could hardly tell so it was a win-win!


----------



## pursegrl

My LV's are headed back to their closer shelf for a bit.....LOVE my new (to me) Prada madras tote.  The craftsmanship is to die for!!!


----------



## pursegrl

twin-fun said:


> Another Bottega Veneta. My first white bag. I seriously need to step away from BV but that leather...



That is gorg....I want to touch it! Lol


----------



## snarfy

Nico_79 said:


> Crazy week filled with stress. Solution? Chanel and Hermes! Three new H scarves and a Cobalt blue jumbo.



Wow, the 140 Equateur indeed is very lovely.  The colorway is fabulous.  No wonder you couldn't pass it up.  I wouldn't either!


----------



## clu13

Nico_79 said:


> Crazy week filled with stress. Solution? Chanel and Hermes! Three new H scarves and a Cobalt blue jumbo.



Breathtaking!


----------



## clu13

Instead of multiple LVs/Chanel's or Hermes - I met Peter Max tonight and bought the piece of our dreams for our 12 yr anniversary. An umbrella man will arrive And be professional hung next week. But here's a pic of my book that he signed for me. I literally cried tonight -  DREAM COME TRUE!!!


----------



## Nico_79

clu13 said:


> Instead of multiple LVs/Chanel's or Hermes - I met Peter Max tonight and bought the piece of our dreams for our 12 yr anniversary. An umbrella man will arrive And be professional hung next week. But here's a pic of my book that he signed for me. I literally cried tonight -  DREAM COME TRUE!!!
> 
> View attachment 2177815


Clu that is so awesome! Congrats on getting your dream made reality for your anniversary. That's so wonderful, love hearing these experiences.


----------



## arrival

Chanel sunnies & Dior lipstick


----------



## arrival

Nico_79 said:


> Crazy week filled with stress. Solution? Chanel and Hermes! Three new H scarves and a Cobalt blue jumbo.



Beautiful !!!


----------



## Adub1

Dior sunglasses that I bought while vacationing in Ft Lauderdale!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Always had a shared iPad.  For mother's day, I got this.  . Happy mother's Day to all the tPFers!


----------



## Nico_79

LoVeinLA said:


> Always had a shared iPad.  For mother's day, I got this.  . Happy mother's Day to all the tPFers!
> View attachment 2178504



Congrats LoVeinLA! Happy mother's day!


----------



## Nico_79

arrival said:


> Chanel sunnies & Dior lipstick
> 
> View attachment 2178323



Ohh nice sunnies!


----------



## tnguyen87

arrival said:


> Chanel sunnies & Dior lipstick
> 
> View attachment 2178323



How much were the sunnies?


----------



## arrival

Nico_79 said:


> Ohh nice sunnies!



Thank you


----------



## arrival

tnguyen87 said:


> How much were the sunnies?



188 £  ( approx 288 $ )


----------



## qna1991

arrival said:


> Chanel sunnies & Dior lipstick
> 
> View attachment 2178323


Gorge


----------



## Juniper10

LoVeinLA said:


> This is so elegant!! Congrats!  I love Ferragamo heels. And your gorgeous purse.  What is the purse called?



Hi, on the Ferragamo site I believe it is called a generic sounding Medium Tote? Other places I've seen it called Betulla.  This is the medium size, in the buffalo leather.  It looks great for work and also pulls together a jeans outfit for the weekend. (Modeling pics in Ferragamo reveal if you're interested). Fave purse purchase in...forever.


----------



## arrival

qna1991 said:


> Gorge



Thanks so much !


----------



## tnguyen87

arrival said:


> 188 £  ( approx 288 $ )



Thanks! They're gorgeous..


----------



## twin-fun

LoVeinLA said:


> Always had a shared iPad.  For mother's day, I got this.  . Happy mother's Day to all the tPFers!
> View attachment 2178504



Congrats! I got mine last year. The hubs was so sweet then. He said, "I know electronics are no very romantic so I bought you a pink cover for it." Which is so not my color but his thought was so sweet. I _love_ not having to share!


----------



## twin-fun

pursegrl said:


> View attachment 2177592
> 
> 
> My LV's are headed back to their closer shelf for a bit.....LOVE my new (to me) Prada madras tote.  The craftsmanship is to die for!!!



What a gorgeous tote! Looks very Bottega Veneta with its weaving technique.


----------



## galleargl1974

Shhh went to buy lv on Saturday and ended up with new gorgeous gucci boston bag. ...first brand new gucci buy for me! !!


----------



## arrival

tnguyen87 said:


> Thanks! They're gorgeous..



Thank you !
They are so comfy!


----------



## pursegrl

LoVeinLA said:


> Always had a shared iPad.  For mother's day, I got this.  . Happy mother's Day to all the tPFers!
> View attachment 2178504



That was my Mother's Day gift too!  Lovin it!!


----------



## pursegrl

twin-fun said:


> What a gorgeous tote! Looks very Bottega Veneta with its weaving technique.



Thanks!  I'm surprised how heavy it is....but can easily overlook that since I love it so much!  I've never purchased a BV before, but do love the woven look.  Might need to check them out when I allow myself to purchase another bag....hopefully not for a while....


----------



## teeguu

clu13 said:


> Instead of multiple LVs/Chanel's or Hermes - I met Peter Max tonight and bought the piece of our dreams for our 12 yr anniversary. An umbrella man will arrive And be professional hung next week. But here's a pic of my book that he signed for me. I literally cried tonight -  DREAM COME TRUE!!!
> 
> View attachment 2177815



Wow! I checked out his paintings, they are amazing!! There is nothing as one-of-a-kind as owning art you love. Congratulations!


----------



## Juniper10

clu13 said:


> Instead of multiple LVs/Chanel's or Hermes - I met Peter Max tonight and bought the piece of our dreams for our 12 yr anniversary. An umbrella man will arrive And be professional hung next week. But here's a pic of my book that he signed for me. I literally cried tonight -  DREAM COME TRUE!!!
> 
> View attachment 2177815



Ok.  This takes the cake.  My mom got a Peter Max about 10? years ago and it's her favorite.  Congrats!!!


----------



## privatejoy

arrival said:


> Chanel sunnies & Dior lipstick
> 
> View attachment 2178323


 Love!  Which style # are the glasses?


----------



## clu13

teeguu said:


> Wow! I checked out his paintings, they are amazing!! There is nothing as one-of-a-kind as owning art you love. Congratulations!





Juniper10 said:


> Ok.  This takes the cake.  My mom got a Peter Max about 10? years ago and it's her favorite.  Congrats!!!



Thank you very much!  It should arrive this week!


----------



## arrival

privatejoy said:


> Love!  Which style # are the glasses?



Thank you ! 

http://www.chanel.com/fashion/7-fas...ect-and-signature-bow-on-the-temples-5,4,15,7


----------



## LV_infatuated

here's my cheat.


----------



## Weekend shopper




----------



## gelbergirl

Tory Burch wedge shoes


----------



## OCMomof3

gelbergirl said:


> Tory Burch wedge shoes



Just got these! Aren't they cute?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Just got my first MK with accessories!


----------



## LoVeinLA

I cheated on LV in the worst way!     I pre-ordered this new bag at Saks today.  I really need an everyday conservative work bag, and was thinking of the Lumineuse bag or the Metis or Totally.  Decided to branch out when I saw this new released bag.  Love the black on gold hardware and extra shoulder strap is great.  I also like a snap closure and don't care for the prada zipper tops, so this bag wins hands down. P.s thanks to Nico-79 for your great advice.

Prada Vitello Daino Top Handle Bag


----------



## Nico_79

LoVeinLA said:


> I cheated on LV in the worst way!     I pre-ordered this new bag at Saks today.  I really needed an everyday conservative work bag, and was thinking of the lumineuse bag or the metis or totally.  Decided to branch out when I saw this new released bag.
> 
> Prada Vurello Daino Top Handle Bag
> 
> View attachment 2187485
> 
> 
> P.s thanks to Nico for your great advice.



Congrats LoVeinLA! I think this will be great for work and I do love how subtle yet elegant Prada can be. Does this mean there is room in the budget for the empreinte speedy 30 later?


----------



## LoVeinLA

Nico_79 said:


> Congrats LoVeinLA! I think this will be great for work and I do love how subtle yet elegant Prada can be. Does this mean there is room in the budget for the empreinte speedy 30 later?



Yes!! I must have the emp speedy 30! I have been dreaming about this bag for about a year now... I think it is going to be mine next month when I'm in Vegas.


----------



## cathi

Chanel caviar WOC GHW..... Love it!!!


----------



## twin-fun

LoVeinLA said:


> I cheated on LV in the worst way!     I pre-ordered this new bag at Saks today.  I really need an everyday conservative work bag, and was thinking of the Lumineuse bag or the Metis or Totally.  Decided to branch out when I saw this new released bag.  Love the black on gold hardware and extra shoulder strap is great.  I also like a snap closure and don't care for the prada zipper tops, so this bag wins hands down. P.s thanks to Nico-79 for your great advice.
> 
> Prada Vitello Daino Top Handle Bag
> 
> View attachment 2187485



Gorgeous tote! I have been looking at Prada's totes for a while now... Always love gold hardware with black when done right. Looks so elegant!


----------



## snarfy

LoVeinLA said:


> I cheated on LV in the worst way!     I pre-ordered this new bag at Saks today.  I really need an everyday conservative work bag, and was thinking of the Lumineuse bag or the Metis or Totally.  Decided to branch out when I saw this new released bag.  Love the black on gold hardware and extra shoulder strap is great.  I also like a snap closure and don't care for the prada zipper tops, so this bag wins hands down. P.s thanks to Nico-79 for your great advice.
> 
> Prada Vitello Daino Top Handle Bag
> 
> View attachment 2187485



Congrats!!  It's such gorgeous tote!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Chanel XL GST in Burgundy


----------



## clu13

LoVeinLA said:


> I cheated on LV in the worst way!     I pre-ordered this new bag at Saks today.  I really need an everyday conservative work bag, and was thinking of the Lumineuse bag or the Metis or Totally.  Decided to branch out when I saw this new released bag.  Love the black on gold hardware and extra shoulder strap is great.  I also like a snap closure and don't care for the prada zipper tops, so this bag wins hands down. P.s thanks to Nico-79 for your great advice.
> 
> Prada Vitello Daino Top Handle Bag
> 
> View attachment 2187485



This is gorgeous! Perfect work bag!


----------



## boyoverboard

LV_infatuated said:


> here's my cheat.



Nice!


----------



## StarStarMoon

LoVeinLA said:


> I cheated on LV in the worst way!     I pre-ordered this new bag at Saks today.  I really need an everyday conservative work bag, and was thinking of the Lumineuse bag or the Metis or Totally.  Decided to branch out when I saw this new released bag.  Love the black on gold hardware and extra shoulder strap is great.  I also like a snap closure and don't care for the prada zipper tops, so this bag wins hands down. P.s thanks to Nico-79 for your great advice.
> 
> Prada Vitello Daino Top Handle Bag
> 
> View attachment 2187485


Congrats LoVe! This is such a gorgeous bag! The length of the shoulder strap looks so comfortable. Well worth the "cheat"...besides, it's good to have options...lots and lots of options!!


----------



## StarStarMoon

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel XL GST in Burgundy
> View attachment 2188801


Stunning color, gorgeous bag! Congrats!


----------



## StarStarMoon

gelbergirl said:


> Tory Burch wedge shoes


Congrats, love the classic black & white!


----------



## sayakayumi

LoVeinLA said:


> I cheated on LV in the worst way!     I pre-ordered this new bag at Saks today.  I really need an everyday conservative work bag, and was thinking of the Lumineuse bag or the Metis or Totally.  Decided to branch out when I saw this new released bag.  Love the black on gold hardware and extra shoulder strap is great.  I also like a snap closure and don't care for the prada zipper tops, so this bag wins hands down. P.s thanks to Nico-79 for your great advice.
> 
> Prada Vitello Daino Top Handle Bag
> 
> View attachment 2187485





Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel XL GST in Burgundy
> View attachment 2188801


I love it, I love it, congrats guys!


----------



## Weekend shopper

sayakayumi said:


> I love it, I love it, congrats guys!


 
Thank you


----------



## luxluna

Fell in  with Furla bag! 

So smooshy !!


----------



## pinky7

I was really bad this month, I'm on a ban. I cheated on louis with coco


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

pinky7 said:


> I was really bad this month, I'm on a ban. I cheated on louis with coco
> View attachment 2191325
> View attachment 2191326
> View attachment 2191328
> View attachment 2191330



Gorgeous Chanel bag and sunnies!


----------



## pinky7

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Gorgeous Chanel bag and sunnies!



Thank you!


----------



## Weekend shopper

StarStarMoon said:


> Stunning color, gorgeous bag! Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## Luvdabags

I bought these Tory Burch sunnies for a steal at Nordstrom's half yearly sale.


----------



## clu13

pinky7 said:


> I was really bad this month, I'm on a ban. I cheated on louis with coco
> View attachment 2191325
> View attachment 2191326
> View attachment 2191328
> View attachment 2191330



Love it- is it the in business maxi? Are they still around?


----------



## Adub1

My Iphone 5 holder from Tiffany and Co!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Adub1 said:


> View attachment 2193926
> 
> View attachment 2193928
> 
> My Iphone 5 holder from Tiffany and Co!



Very pretty, love the color!


----------



## Juniper10

clu13 said:


> Thank you very much!  It should arrive this week!



So...how does it look up in the house? I'm so curious! Snap a pic if you can! This was one of the coolest "cheats"! (Congrats again)


----------



## handbagobession

Just bought a gorgeous gucci Marrakech burgundy leather shoulder bag!  It's so gorgeous!  I love the details.  It's my first designer non LV purchase!


----------



## pinky7

clu13 said:


> Love it- is it the in business maxi? Are they still around?



Yes it is  and I found this little beauty on Yoogis


----------



## RhudyTootie

My very first Hermes.... all leather Garden Party in Bleu de Prusse.


----------



## clu13

Juniper10 said:


> So...how does it look up in the house? I'm so curious! Snap a pic if you can! This was one of the coolest "cheats"! (Congrats again)



It finally arrived on Thursday and I had to work when they hung it! But I love it! The thick brushstrokes are my favorite part.


----------



## teeguu

Wow!! Beautiful


----------



## Nico_79

RhudyTootie said:


> My very first Hermes.... all leather Garden Party in Bleu de Prusse.



Congrats on your first Hermes bag! The GP is gorgeous and practical. 



clu13 said:


> It finally arrived on Thursday and I had to work when they hung it! But I love it! The thick brushstrokes are my favorite part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2195123



Clu it looks stunning! The colours are beautiful!


----------



## Pavla

clu13 said:


> It finally arrived on Thursday and I had to work when they hung it! But I love it! The thick brushstrokes are my favorite part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2195123



Oh, I love the colours!!! So beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## shopingisfun

I've only purchased LV and Gucci bags.  Recently I've seen a white leather Michael Kors bag with gold studs and some white gold studded gladiators that would look cute.  I'm just curious.  Besides LV what bags are you TPFs willing to rock?


----------



## reginablair

Pretty much anything as long as I like it!


----------



## D3183

Yep! If I like it, I don't care what brand it is.


----------



## SHHMOM

I am willing to use anything but it depends where I am going. For example when I take my kids swimming I use a vera Bradley tote bag. I would never use this bag to go shopping or any where social. No offense to anyone who does, it just does not make me smile. and to me bags are something to brighten my day not just to carry things in.  Currently I am only interested in purchasing lv, chanel and maybe goyard. Although I do also like the look of Chloe and Givenchy.


----------



## meeh16

I have other brands that I constantly rotate with


----------



## Ms Moneypenny

I love my Freye pebbled leather bag!  I would love an Alexander Wang bag!!


----------



## loveluxuries

I also love chanel and chloe bags! And I have a black givenchy bag on my wishlist!


----------



## Aussie111

I love Michael Kors!  I have two MK bags.  I also carry Prada, Proenza Schouler and Alexander Wang.


----------



## gabz

Rebecca minkoff
Coach although knda over their siggies
Kipling sometimes


----------



## cherrycookies

Besides LV, I carry Chanel & YSL.

I also have a few non-designer bags which I mainly use for overseas trips. these bags ranges from a few dollars to $50 max. I don't like traveling with designer goods. Had a horrible experience once. My wallet was pickpocketed in Milan on the trains. I was in a business suit carrying a Gucci bag, which probably attracted the wrong attention.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Prada... Just orders a bag to use for work 

Chanel... Own a GST

Kipling... Gotta love the gorilla.


----------



## clu13

Chanel


----------



## MmMacarons

Prada, Tory Burch, Kate Spade, Coach and Gucci.


----------



## LVnatic

The handbags I get the most complements on are J. Crew. They're not logoed, so no one knows where they're from.


----------



## gr8onteej

Coach


----------



## 19flowers

only LV for me...


----------



## Yikkie

I like Balenciaga, Prada, Chanel, certain lines of Chloe and YSL. Not an exhaustive list though! I'm always open to trying out new brands or designs if they work for me!


----------



## shopingisfun

19flowers said:


> only LV for me...



Is there any specific reason why you only carry LV


----------



## hn_tee

I have Pradas, Guccis and MiuMiu besides my LVs. I go for the design of the bag not the brand.


----------



## LVGucciLV

I used to carry Gucci but I don't anymore. I sold one already. I plan on selling all my Guccis except the guccisima sukey bag. I just fell out of love with them. I'm still in love with LV though.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Celine, Chanel, Givenchy, Goyard, Hermes, Proezna Schouler, YSL, Alexander Wang, Bottega Veneta, Valentino, Prada, I think you get the point.. I buy whatever makes me happy and I know I would wear it for at least several years on rotation with my LV's of course... 

And also my plain black leather bag that I found at the back of my closet.. Get so many compliments on it although the handles are cracking and it is floppy and one of the hooks to the shoulder strap fell off.. LOL!


----------



## Umm Qadriiyah

Chanel all the way!


----------



## bookgirl1972

19flowers said:


> only LV for me...



Me, too! I learned to stop buying other brands since they only sit unused in their poor dustbags in my closet. I've given away all of my other brands to family and co-workers who happily and lovingly use them. (And honestly, I'm glad LV is a bit pricey. Makes me think twice before buying anything on a whim!)


----------



## polishlemon

Brighton, DB, Coach, soon my first LV


----------



## roamingnome

Other than my 2 LV's... I carry my 2 Chanel flaps (jumbo and a medium), kate spade, Tory burch, JCrew, Lilly Pulitzer, Gryphon, a few handmade bags I picked up in Portugal (leather mostly, but one fabulous cork one!), and about a dozen longchamps... The longchamps get the most use as that's what I carry when I go to work and when I leave town everyother weekend to see the boyfriend!


----------



## Jennifoo

Besides LV I also carry Coach, Gucci and I have 1 Fossil bag. I would also be happy to carry Chanel, Prada, more Gucci, perhaps a Fendi Boston Bag and Hermes. Givenchy and Chloe have some designs I like as well. 

 I have never heard of Kipling- yet another brand I'll have to look up.


----------



## NikkNak728

Marc Jacobs, Marc by Marc Jacobs and Balenciaga


----------



## milhouse13

CHANEL, Prada, Chloe, Kate Spade, a few select Coach (have a backpack that's unmatched for functionality), and that's about it-- I'd get a Bal too if I find one I like.  I can tell you what I'd never carry, and that's Gucci and Fendi-- so not my style!


----------



## tatata82

besides lv, i carry chanel and marc jacob.  i have other brands in my collection but i haven't used them for awhile.


----------



## boyoverboard

Willing to carry?! I just buy whatever it is I like.


----------



## needlv

Chanel, Hermes if someone would give me a Kelly (LOL) and  I would even carry Dior as some of their bags are gorgeous.

I carry what appeals to me.  I haven't bought Prada because the resale is not great - even though I love the shape and styles of some of their bags.  I have found I tend to get bored around 3 or 5 years after buying a bag - so resale is important to me.


----------



## pringirl

NikkNak728 said:


> Marc Jacobs, Marc by Marc Jacobs and Balenciaga



Same here.  I love Balenciaga n MbMJ


----------



## co.snowflake

Gucci, Jimmy Choo, Chanel,


----------



## teachgirl789

Chanel, Fendi & looking to get a Bal


----------



## mary5sok

I love Balenciaga!!!


----------



## sleeping

I don't really have any brand preference but I don't think I have time to carry other brands because LV bags keep me busy.


----------



## safida

clu13 said:


> Chanel



+1


----------



## Merize

Besides LV, I have one Longchamp tote, a Mulberry bag and wallet!


----------



## anabg

I cheated with Balenciaga


----------



## Queen Maria

Chanel, Burberry and prada !


----------



## SophieChic

D3183 said:


> Yep! If I like it, I don't care what brand it is.



+1

I am the proud owner of mamy many bags.


----------



## Violeta02

I got this a few months back. Love how small it is. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Although, I don't always have to carry a brand name, as long as its cute and complements my outfit. I rocked an $8 clutch for a good few months because it was simply cute, it's all in the delivery for me.


----------



## Miss Bel Air

Juicy Couture!


----------



## pinky7

clu13 said:


> It finally arrived on Thursday and I had to work when they hung it! But I love it! The thick brushstrokes are my favorite part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2195123



Omg!! I have a couple of Peter Max paintings myself!!  that is awesome!!


----------



## forespec

reginablair said:


> pretty much anything as long as i like it!



+1


----------



## Juniper10

clu13 said:


> It finally arrived on Thursday and I had to work when they hung it! But I love it! The thick brushstrokes are my favorite part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2195123



I love love love it!!!  How fun!!!


----------



## LVBagLady

I carry a Micheal Kors jet set tote for work. I don't baby that tote and it has held up amazingly well. I have also carried Coach and Dooney and Bourke but it never lasts. I tire of them quickly and they don't have much resale value. Also have a Vera Bradley tote from ages ago when they were made in USA. I use that for trips to beach or park with grandkids.
I bought a Longchamp Le Pliage med tote yesterday to carry in inclement weather and I love it almost as much as my new Delightful PM. The weather has been very rainy and windy this weekend so no carrying a bag with virgin vachetta for me.


----------



## LovingLV81

Coach , MK , Dooney it all depends on what I like and what mood I am in but since I got my artsy in April that is all I carry . I am soo In love with that bag !


----------



## safida

clu13 said:


> It finally arrived on Thursday and I had to work when they hung it! But I love it! The thick brushstrokes are my favorite part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2195123



Love it!! So gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## psulion08

Chanel, Longchamp, MK, Burberry, Coach and Gucci


----------



## NikkNak728

pringirl said:


> Same here.  I love Balenciaga n MbMJ



Yay! My favs. I have a Chloe and I have two fendis and a lv but by far my fans are the balenciagas and marc Jacobs in my closet


----------



## Weekend shopper

Besides LV I carry Chanel, Balenciaga, RM, Gucci, Fendi and Coach


----------



## Pursestan

I carry what I like. That said, what I like tends to be Premier Designers with a smattering of RM, Coach and MK. LOL.


----------



## anhongle

I also carry what I like, it only depends on if I can afford it 

Basically there's at least one purse I like from the majority of the brands listed on this site.


----------



## bobolo

Mostly  lv 95 % of the time 
i am selling off my coach bags 
To many knock cheap knockoffs where i live 
I would love to add a balenciaga 
And hermes 
One day


----------



## Tulip2

At this point, I'm mostly carrying my LV collection because I've bought so many new ones I have to carry a different bag every week to justify my purchases!  

However, I do have a wide range of other brands.  I own 3 Chanel Jumbo Single Flap in Black & White Caviar and one Silver Lambskin that I just adore.

I also own Jimmy Choo, Dior, Balenciaga, Ferragamo, Coach, D&B, Fendi, Rodo, Burberry & Prada, to name a few.  And then there's my prized possession, the Pink ombre Judith Lieber that Carrie carried on SATC.  It was a Valentine's gift from my DH and its very special.

But for now its LV all the way!


----------



## Cons game

I will carry any designer if I like it


----------



## theweimsmom

I have condensed my collection down to one Kate Spade clutch, one Coach leather clutch and my small growing LV collection (6 bags).  I like to rotate my LV's all the time.  I like having DE, mono, Epi and hopefully (soon) a Vernis piece.  I haven't found another brand that tickles my fancy enough to jump ship.  Remember...never say never!


----------



## ah_tracy

Prada, gucci, burberry, ferragomo,  longchamp,  mimco .... but most of the time I carry LV !!


----------



## shopingisfun

For you TPFs who carry Gucci - their private sale will be starting this week.  Can't wait to see what shoes go on sale.


----------



## blushnkisses

Chanel


----------



## luvumore

1 prada, 1 burberry , 3 coach , 2 micheal kors along with my 4 LVs. If its a good quality,classic bag that I fall in love with I use it!


----------



## Rustysunshine

Gucci, Valentino, Proenza Schouler, Coach, Nanette Lepore...whatever works!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Balenciaga and givenchy at the moment


----------



## sam48star

Balenciaga and Chanel


----------



## pimmala

Chanel and Prada


----------



## Chrissie82

Balenciaga and Michael Kors Selma


----------



## koukla76

Chanel, Michael kors. I also have dooney and Bourke and a coach bag that I think are very nice!


----------



## snarfy

clu13 said:


> It finally arrived on Thursday and I had to work when they hung it! But I love it! The thick brushstrokes are my favorite part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2195123



The color is stunning!  Beautiful!


----------



## snarfy

Got a few small 'pick me ups' on a dreary rainy day.


----------



## Nico_79

snarfy said:


> Got a few small 'pick me ups' on a dreary rainy day.


Ohhh someone was lucky at their H store!!


----------



## helene20

I only have 2 LV bags, one LV clutch (Eva) and one Longchamp Le Pliage. I sold all my Coach bags. 

I love collecting SLGs but don't really like to have a lot of bags. LV bags are expensive and I want to use them.

Might buy 1 or 2 more LV bags in the future but I don't think I will buy another brand.


----------



## BarbAga

I use and buy what I like.  I really dont like structure on my bags although I have a couple that are.


----------



## snarfy

Nico_79 said:


> Ohhh someone was lucky at their H store!!



Hehe...somewhat lucky i suppose.  The two I want to see (mexique and la songe de la licorne) with white background are out of stock.  But I got this littler scarf instead.


----------



## Nico_79

Attended the Chanel styling event featuring the little black jacket reinterpretation for Paris-Edimbourg and brought home two very lovely pieces plus I fell in love with a RTW piece that I hope to bring home in the future.


----------



## snarfy

Nico_79 said:


> Attended the Chanel styling event featuring the little black jacket reinterpretation for Paris-Edimbourg and brought home two very lovely pieces plus I fell in love with a RTW piece that I hope to bring home in the future.



Wow...nice pieces!  How was the event?


----------



## yannib

those black and white shoes are sssooo cute!!! 
I just bought my first prada bag, but it hasn't arrived yet so I have no pics to post  I swear it's like watching water boil when you're waiting for something to ship!


----------



## Nico_79

snarfy said:


> Wow...nice pieces!  How was the event?


It was a lot of fun and I learned a LOT about the pre-fall collection and the details behind each piece Karl created. The stylist was very passionate about the brand and history! I am determined to save up for some RTW pieces now, so maybe no bags for me for some time!


----------



## goodtaste

beautiful!


----------



## snarfy

A few more goodies....


----------



## SabiLyn

I've only revealed LV items before, here is my first pair of designer shoes!! I've heard a new addiction is starting...


----------



## snarfy

SabiLyn said:


> I've only revealed LV items before, here is my first pair of designer shoes!! I've heard a new addiction is starting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2203091
> View attachment 2203094



Congrats!! Very pretty!!


----------



## Nico_79

SabiLyn said:


> I've only revealed LV items before, here is my first pair of designer shoes!! I've heard a new addiction is starting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2203091
> View attachment 2203094


Congrats! Do you find them comfortable? I've heard the ones with the platform are easier on the feet, but they always look so high to me.


----------



## SabiLyn

Nico_79 said:


> Congrats! Do you find them comfortable? I've heard the ones with the platform are easier on the feet, but they always look so high to me.



I have only worn them last night the movies  I think they will be comfortable   I also had pads put in under the ball of my foot which should help.  I wear high heels out pretty often though, I have a few Jessica simpson brand that I really like.


----------



## LoVeinLA

clu13 said:


> It finally arrived on Thursday and I had to work when they hung it! But I love it! The thick brushstrokes are my favorite part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2195123



Wow, this is beautiful artwork!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Nico_79 said:


> Attended the Chanel styling event featuring the little black jacket reinterpretation for Paris-Edimbourg and brought home two very lovely pieces plus I fell in love with a RTW piece that I hope to bring home in the future.



Oh wow Nico!! These bags are stunning and amazing!!  Sounds like a wonderful event.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Never gave longchamp a chance until a friend convinced me.  Just ordered them after seeing them in a store AND wanted these specific colors... 

Being so used to LV prices, buying these bags feel like I'm buying groceries. Lol. 

Large Le Pliage tote in new navy
Small planetes crossbody


----------



## marvelyngarasi

My Hermes birkin 35 etoupe with phw and twillies


----------



## shalomjude

marvelyngarasi said:


> My Hermes birkin 35 etoupe with phw and twillies



WOW .. beautiful colour .. such a great neutral


----------



## shalomjude

Nico_79 said:


> Attended the Chanel styling event featuring the little black jacket reinterpretation for Paris-Edimbourg and brought home two very lovely pieces plus I fell in love with a RTW piece that I hope to bring home in the future.



AMAZING ... such fun pieces .. I can't wait to see your RTW


----------



## snarfy

marvelyngarasi said:


> My Hermes birkin 35 etoupe with phw and twillies



Congrats!!  What a beautiful piece.


----------



## cellardoor433

I haven't cheated yet, but am in the market for a formal evening clutch (normally I carry my Eva DE, but would like something in black leather). I'm going to Lisbon next month, and as part of the shopping list of Cellardoor Essentials, am thinking of:

LV Montaigne in black epi; or
Chanel WOC; or
Gucci emily black guccissima shoulder bag or soho leather chain shoulder bag.

Many decisions!


----------



## Nico_79

LoVeinLA said:


> Oh wow Nico!! These bags are stunning and amazing!!  Sounds like a wonderful event.



Thanks LoVe! I was lucky to grab them as my store doesn't bring in too much seasonal pieces. The event was definitely a great experience, hopefully I'll be lucky to attend more. 



LoVeinLA said:


> Never gave longchamp a chance until a friend convinced me.  Just ordered them after seeing them in a store AND wanted these specific colors...
> 
> Being so used to LV prices, buying these bags feel like I'm buying groceries. Lol.
> 
> Large Le Pliage tote in new navy
> Small planetes crossbody
> 
> 
> View attachment 2204868
> 
> View attachment 2204869



You're too funny!! Congrats! I felt the same way after doing some clothes shopping. 



marvelyngarasi said:


> My Hermes birkin 35 etoupe with phw and twillies



Congrats on your lovely new B! 



shalomjude said:


> AMAZING ... such fun pieces .. I can't wait to see your RTW



Thank you shalomjude! Hopefully the RTW piece will arrive in my size, no idea what they ordered!


----------



## clu13

I took my old diamond earring in (lost the other) and planned to get it set in a pendant. I decided just to trade up to a bigger diamond and use my secret purse fund from bags I sold to fund instead of getting another SC bag - crazy but I'm so bag content.  It is hard to see the details but the setting is all diamonds around the solitaire.


----------



## nessie805

Does this count? A 500$ Vitamix 6300  i couldnt help myself today at costco.


----------



## clu13

nessie805 said:


> View attachment 2207030
> 
> Does this count? A 500$ Vitamix 6300  i couldnt help myself today at costco.



Heck yeah! We have a vitamix thread in the kitchen forum.  They are the greatest! As is Costco!


----------



## nessie805

clu13 said:


> Heck yeah! We have a vitamin thread in the kitchen thread! They are the greatest!



Omg really? I had no idea!!! I have always wanted one of these and 2years have had the ninja but for juices it still alil clupy and wanted to try this finally after i stayed for a hour with the costco demo guy. Lol he was really patient and awesome with me! I must visit the kitchen now


----------



## imfabulous




----------



## snarfy

nessie805 said:


> View attachment 2207030
> 
> Does this count? A 500$ Vitamix 6300  i couldnt help myself today at costco.



Congrats!!  Is that the new model?  I have Blentec...  I can't live without it.  You will totally love your Vitamix!


----------



## snarfy

clu13 said:


> I took my old diamond earring in (lost the other) and planned to get it set in a pendant. I decided just to trade up to a bigger diamond and use my secret purse fund from bags I sold to fund instead of getting another SC bag - crazy but I'm so bag content.  It is hard to see the details but the setting is all diamonds around the solitaire.



Wow, lovely pendant.  I have one that I am suppose to get it set but never got around to it.  Too bad I don't have secret purse fund to trade up.  Does that mean you won't be getting the black SC?


----------



## snarfy

LoVeinLA said:


> Never gave longchamp a chance until a friend convinced me.  Just ordered them after seeing them in a store AND wanted these specific colors...
> 
> Being so used to LV prices, buying these bags feel like I'm buying groceries. Lol.
> 
> Large Le Pliage tote in new navy
> Small planetes crossbody
> 
> 
> View attachment 2204868
> 
> View attachment 2204869



Congrats!  You are too funny.


----------



## LovingLV81

Return to Tiffany's toggle bracelet in sterling sliver  super super awesome surprise gift from my hubby today while out and about


----------



## Weekend shopper

imfabulous said:


> View attachment 2207066


----------



## clu13

snarfy said:


> Wow, lovely pendant.  I have one that I am suppose to get it set but never got around to it.  Too bad I don't have secret purse fund to trade up.  Does that mean you won't be getting the black SC?



Probably not in July when noir is released as that is was what I was saving for when the diamonds stole my heart. I literally went the jeweler first because my SA did not start working until 1pm. I'm very happy with my decision though. 

It may still happen - probably - I will still need a marathon completion present.  I guess it depends on June 20- the seasonal Chanel sale! Assuming I can get to Neiman Marcus before the stampede, I will be getting something, plus a reissue tote is en route to me and the new cosmetic case that looks like a clutch. I will get first crack at the CC shoes, but I'm not at that level for bags yet. So I have to wait like everyone else.


----------



## SherryW

I went to LV store today and got the NF DE and Sistina Wallet..then out of no where..i walked into Gucci store and got myself these match! I don't even know what they're called&#128541; i should have ask my SA their names at least&#128542;
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 love it!&#9786;


----------



## SherryW

Aha..just went to Gucci website..i think it's called the Boston bag&#9786;


----------



## tobefetching

Dorf said:


> My newGG Canvas briefcase


 
Love it!


----------



## lshcat

Set aside my usual Louis Vuitton (& Chanel) browsing, to jump on a Balenciaga rggh City. I really love it.


----------



## helene20

LoVeinLA said:


> Never gave longchamp a chance until a friend convinced me.  Just ordered them after seeing them in a store AND wanted these specific colors...
> 
> Being so used to LV prices, buying these bags feel like I'm buying groceries. Lol.
> 
> Large Le Pliage tote in new navy
> Small planetes crossbody



Did the same as you and now I have 3 Longchamp Le Pliage  I am not afraid of dirt, rain etc. Use them a lot for shopping and travel. I have an xLarge black, a large Orange and a large Chocolate. I should post a picture here.


----------



## lshcat

Nico_79 said:


> Attended the Chanel styling event featuring the little black jacket reinterpretation for Paris-Edimbourg and brought home two very lovely pieces plus I fell in love with a RTW piece that I hope to bring home in the future.




Wow I love the Sporran! Congrats.


----------



## OCMomof3

Unusually "spendy" month for me, since I'm getting ready to celebrate my anniversary!  Louboutin "Simple" heels in nude calf patent (my first pair, yippee!), Cartier Baiser Vole' perfume, LV vernis cles, a few Diptyque candles, some Nars cosmetics, and a few new dresses from Anthropologie and Nordy's.  Now I need to slow down, as my daughter's 12th birthday is coming up!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

lshcat said:


> Set aside my usual Louis Vuitton (& Chanel) browsing, to jump on a Balenciaga rggh City. I really love it.


wow this bag is beautiful!


----------



## LoVeinLA

lshcat said:


> Set aside my usual Louis Vuitton (& Chanel) browsing, to jump on a Balenciaga rggh City. I really love it.



wow..this is so pretty.  Love the ivory!


----------



## snarfy

lshcat said:


> Set aside my usual Louis Vuitton (& Chanel) browsing, to jump on a Balenciaga rggh City. I really love it.



Congrats!  The leather looks sooo nice.


----------



## shalomjude

lshcat said:


> Set aside my usual Louis Vuitton (& Chanel) browsing, to jump on a Balenciaga rggh City. I really love it.



Wow .. beautiful colour


----------



## lshcat

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> wow this bag is beautiful!





LoVeinLA said:


> wow..this is so pretty.  Love the ivory!





snarfy said:


> Congrats!  The leather looks sooo nice.





shalomjude said:


> Wow .. beautiful colour



Thank you so much!  I haven't switched into it from the comfort of my azur speedy yet, LOL..  I think it looks more like a fall color anyway.


----------



## Dixie79

I cheated big today... And banned for life...


----------



## sam48star

Dixie79 said:


> I cheated big today... And banned for life...
> 
> View attachment 2210320



Wow!  Totally worth the ban!!


----------



## nessie805

Dixie79 said:


> I cheated big today... And banned for life...
> 
> View attachment 2210320



Oh my gosh!!!:drools:


----------



## SoLady

Birthday gift to myself


----------



## Nico_79

lshcat said:


> Set aside my usual Louis Vuitton (& Chanel) browsing, to jump on a Balenciaga rggh City. I really love it.



Congrats on your new Bal!!



lshcat said:


> Wow I love the Sporran! Congrats.



Thanks lshcat! It's such a fun little bag!



Dixie79 said:


> I cheated big today... And banned for life...
> 
> View attachment 2210320



Wow! Congrats on your new B!!



SoLady said:


> Birthday gift to myself



Beautiful Chanel! Great Birthday gift!!


----------



## teeguu

My new summer tote!! I adore this pink.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

teeguu said:


> My new summer tote!! I adore this pink.


Beautiful pink


----------



## LoVeinLA

Dixie79 said:


> I cheated big today... And banned for life...
> 
> View attachment 2210320



Congratulations!! Beautiful!!


----------



## LoVeinLA

SoLady said:


> Birthday gift to myself



Wow,  so pretty! Happy birthday!


----------



## StarStarMoon

lshcat said:


> Set aside my usual Louis Vuitton (& Chanel) browsing, to jump on a Balenciaga rggh City. I really love it.



Congrats lshcat, this is gorgeous!! Bals can be addictive....


----------



## StarStarMoon

Dixie79 said:


> I cheated big today... And banned for life...
> 
> View attachment 2210320


Wow, this is fabulous! Congrats!


----------



## sayakayumi

Dixie79 said:


> I cheated big today... And banned for life...
> 
> View attachment 2210320


Dixie, Im a big fan of your collection, you really do have ALL the BEST bags, I know Ive said that before but its true! 



SoLady said:


> Birthday gift to myself


Love love love this bag  its so awesome you gifted this to yourself, happy birthday!


----------



## helene20

Been buying a lot of LV in the past 6 months but I needed a classic bag for my parents 50th Wedding Anniversary. I ordered a RM mini MAC and it came today. I really like this bag.

I might order another colour, these mini are fun bags and not expensive.


----------



## helene20

teeguu said:


> My new summer tote!! I adore this pink.



I do like it a lot, congrats!


----------



## Luvdabags

teeguu said:


> My new summer tote!! I adore this pink.


So pretty!


----------



## Luvdabags

helene20 said:


> Been buying a lot of LV in the past 6 months but I needed a classic bag for my parents 50th Wedding Anniversary. I ordered a RM mini MAC and it came today. I really like this bag.
> 
> I might order another colour, these mini are fun bags and not expensive.


Love it!  I was at Bloomies and tried on the white with RGHW.. I'm debating on if I should buy it.


----------



## Dixie79

sayakayumi said:


> Dixie, Im a big fan of your collection, you really do have ALL the BEST bags, I know Ive said that before but its true!



Thanks!!! Of course I can make a best of thread, but don't really know if anyone is interested.. I don't have the same collection as many others


----------



## Dixie79

Dobbelpost!


----------



## helene20

Luvdabags said:


> Love it!  I was at Bloomies and tried on the white with RGHW.. I'm debating on if I should buy it.



Oh my that must be a cute one also. The price is good, I would buy it if I was you


----------



## hollygolightly8

peach. said:


> OMG I want a BBag...!
> 
> This is when I cheated on dear Louis. But I've come crawling back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old photos...when I still had long hair!


both are really beautiful!


----------



## boyoverboard

helene20 said:


> Been buying a lot of LV in the past 6 months but I needed a classic bag for my parents 50th Wedding Anniversary. I ordered a RM mini MAC and it came today. I really like this bag.
> 
> I might order another colour, these mini are fun bags and not expensive.



This is really nice! Love the silver hardware and the leather looks lovely.


----------



## helene20

boyoverboard said:


> This is really nice! Love the silver hardware and the leather looks lovely.



Thanks, so nice of you


----------



## snarfy

teeguu said:


> My new summer tote!! I adore this pink.



What a pretty pink?  Nice tote.


----------



## kaka28

My cheat today, dior polochon bag and chanel cc studs earrings.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

kaka28 said:


> My cheat today, dior polochon bag and chanel cc studs earrings.
> 
> View attachment 2212759



Very pretty! You did decide to go with the Dior.....it is a gorgeous bag....


----------



## sayakayumi

Dixie79 said:


> Thanks!!! Of course I can make a best of thread, but don't really know if anyone is interested.. I don't have the same collection as many others


Yes of course we would be interested!  its true your collection is not as many others because you have a lot of special pieces and you have one of the best collections because every.single.piece is gorgeous! 




kaka28 said:


> My cheat today, dior polochon bag and chanel cc studs earrings.
> 
> View attachment 2212759


Im so glad you got it its beautiful, Im sure its even better in person, big congrats!


----------



## kaka28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Very pretty! You did decide to go with the Dior.....it is a gorgeous bag....



Thank you but I am thinking if I have made the right decision and colour @_@


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Dixie79 said:


> Thanks!!! Of course I can make a best of thread, but don't really know if anyone is interested.. I don't have the same collection as many others



I think a best of thread is a great idea, I'd love to see your collection...especially if you have unique pieces.....I hope you do decide to do it!


----------



## kaka28

sayakayumi said:


> Yes of course we would be interested!  its true your collection is not as many others because you have a lot of special pieces and you have one of the best collections because every.single.piece is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Im so glad you got it its beautiful, Im sure its even better in person, big congrats!



Thanks sayakayumi.  However, I am thinking if I have made the right decision also colour.  Just saw the ink blue and really like it.  Also if I will regret not getting the empreinte speedy instead of this.  I hate impulse buy!!!


----------



## sayakayumi

kaka28 said:


> Thanks sayakayumi.  However, I am thinking if I have made the right decision also colour.  Just saw the ink blue and really like it.  Also if I will regret not getting the empreinte speedy instead of this.  I hate impulse buy!!!


I havent seen these colors in person and only you can decide if this color goes with your wardrobe, and how it fits among the other bags in your collection. hmmm? what do you think? 

Why are you having second thoughts about your impulse buy? if you really wanted the Speedy instead maybe thats what you should get

Also, that color ink blue sounds intriguing, what color do you need now? do you have any other blue bags? I can see how this is a tough decision, take your time to think about it, good luck!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

kaka28 said:


> Thank you but I am thinking if I have made the right decision and colour @_@



I really like the color but I have not seen the bag in blue. The empreinte and dior are both beautiful bags, its a tough decision!


----------



## LVkitty

I got the Joy GG supreme tote with light blue leather trim due to the Gucci sale!


----------



## luv_bagz

My only 12-hour old Anya Hindmarch Soft Ebury Small in Black plus my sister's Ebury Mini in Blue and her also new Bespoke Loose Pocket Small in Bluebell &#128522;


----------



## cutiepiescloset

I've been a horrible cheat. YSL & Chloe bags are my flavors of the month. I love LV but lately I've been pulled to bags that don't have labeling all over. I'm sure it's just a phase but I haven't carried a mono bag in over 6 months.


----------



## kaka28

sayakayumi said:


> I havent seen these colors in person and only you can decide if this color goes with your wardrobe, and how it fits among the other bags in your collection. hmmm? what do you think?
> 
> Why are you having second thoughts about your impulse buy? if you really wanted the Speedy instead maybe thats what you should get
> 
> Also, that color ink blue sounds intriguing, what color do you need now? do you have any other blue bags? I can see how this is a tough decision, take your time to think about it, good luck!



Thanks again.  I still love the emp speedy so i might get that also but in size 25.


----------



## kaka28

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I really like the color but I have not seen the bag in blue. The empreinte and dior are both beautiful bags, its a tough decision!



Thank you and yes it was tough.  I am thinking i might as well get the emp speedy before the price inceases to a point where i cannot justify it.  I need to think hard now


----------



## safida

Before my trip to Jerusalem i have treated myself with my all life HG bag
BUT...


----------



## safida

But my suprise has been spoiled when i opened the wrappings- the bag had a dent on the left corner of the flap- i was sooo sad.. &#304; brought the bag the next day, now i have a store credit and i m on the wait list for the brand one without flaws.. Nevertheless here is my modelling picture of the returned bag Chanel Maxi Caviar flap with GHW


----------



## boyoverboard

safida said:


> Before my trip to Jerusalem i have treated myself with my all life HG bag
> BUT...



Ooh! Let's see!


----------



## boyoverboard

safida said:


> But my suprise has been spoiled when i opened the wrappings- the bag had a dent on the left corner of the flap- i was sooo sad.. &#304; brought the bag the next day, now i have a store credit and i m on the wait list for the brand one without flaws.. Nevertheless here is my modelling picture of the returned bag Chanel Maxi Caviar flap with GHW



That's a shame but at least they're sorting it out for you. It looks wonderful on you. Congrats!


----------



## StarStarMoon

safida said:


> But my suprise has been spoiled when i opened the wrappings- the bag had a dent on the left corner of the flap- i was sooo sad.. &#304; brought the bag the next day, now i have a store credit and i m on the wait list for the brand one without flaws.. Nevertheless here is my modelling picture of the returned bag Chanel Maxi Caviar flap with GHW


Congrats Safida on your all-time HG, it looks gorgeous on you!! Hopefully your replacement will arrive very soon!!


----------



## sayakayumi

safida said:


> But my suprise has been spoiled when i opened the wrappings- the bag had a dent on the left corner of the flap- i was sooo sad.. &#304; brought the bag the next day, now i have a store credit and i m on the wait list for the brand one without flaws.. Nevertheless here is my modelling picture of the returned bag Chanel Maxi Caviar flap with GHW


This is beautiful safida, I hope they find your new bag quickly, congrats on scoring your HG


----------



## Designpurchaser

Cons game said:


> Just a  small item but I feel blessed  when i get anything.  I've been waiting for LV to offer a bag charm shaped like a tote but another designer beat them to it so heres my first ever bag charm and it matches my damier ebene NF GM and my mon mono NF GM perfectly I love it!!! Shhh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2160457
> View attachment 2160458
> View attachment 2160465



Who is this bag charm made by please?


----------



## snarfy

safida said:


> But my suprise has been spoiled when i opened the wrappings- the bag had a dent on the left corner of the flap- i was sooo sad.. &#304; brought the bag the next day, now i have a store credit and i m on the wait list for the brand one without flaws.. Nevertheless here is my modelling picture of the returned bag Chanel Maxi Caviar flap with GHW



Congrats Safida!.  What a beautiful bag.  I hope you get the replacement soon.


----------



## snarfy

kaka28 said:


> My cheat today, dior polochon bag and chanel cc studs earrings.
> 
> View attachment 2212759



The bag is gorgeous!!  Personally, I like it better than empreinte speedy but that's just me.


----------



## snarfy

Hermes Kelly Dog bracelet.


----------



## K.H.LVoe

Hermes tout les bateaux du monde scarf.


----------



## snarfy

K.H.LVoe said:


> Hermes tout les bateaux du monde scarf.



Congrats!  That's a very pretty colorway.


----------



## Nico_79

safida said:


> But my suprise has been spoiled when i opened the wrappings- the bag had a dent on the left corner of the flap- i was sooo sad.. &#304; brought the bag the next day, now i have a store credit and i m on the wait list for the brand one without flaws.. Nevertheless here is my modelling picture of the returned bag Chanel Maxi Caviar flap with GHW



Congrats on your HG safida!! So happy you were finally able to get it and I'm sure your replacement will be just as beautiful. 



snarfy said:


> Hermes Kelly Dog bracelet.



Snarfy, love it! 



K.H.LVoe said:


> Hermes tout les bateaux du monde scarf.



K.H.LVoe, very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## clu13

safida said:


> But my suprise has been spoiled when i opened the wrappings- the bag had a dent on the left corner of the flap- i was sooo sad.. &#304; brought the bag the next day, now i have a store credit and i m on the wait list for the brand one without flaws.. Nevertheless here is my modelling picture of the returned bag Chanel Maxi Caviar flap with GHW



An absolute classic! Congrats! Your perfect one will be with you soon!


----------



## LoVeinLA

safida said:


> But my suprise has been spoiled when i opened the wrappings- the bag had a dent on the left corner of the flap- i was sooo sad.. &#304; brought the bag the next day, now i have a store credit and i m on the wait list for the brand one without flaws.. Nevertheless here is my modelling picture of the returned bag Chanel Maxi Caviar flap with GHW



Safida, 
Congrats on your Chanel.   What a beauty!!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Bought some new Pradas. I love the simple looks of the Prada bags 

Here is my reveal:
http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=822536


----------



## K.H.LVoe

snarfy said:


> Congrats!  That's a very pretty colorway.



Thank you! It is gorgeous. Now I have another addiction.


----------



## K.H.LVoe

> K.H.LVoe, very pretty! Congrats!



Thanks! I've been just staring at it every chance I get.


----------



## Cons game

Designpurchaser said:


> Who is this bag charm made by please?


The designer is  Carolina Herrera


----------



## Nico_79

LoVeinLA said:


> Bought some new Pradas. I love the simple looks of the Prada bags
> 
> Here is my reveal:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=822536


Congrats on your new Prada! Are you jumping the LV ship? :giggles:


----------



## clu13

LoVeinLA said:


> Bought some new Pradas. I love the simple looks of the Prada bags
> 
> Here is my reveal:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=822536



Beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## Designpurchaser

Cons game said:


> The designer is  Carolina Herrera



Thanks but I can only locate the perfume and not the key rings.


----------



## ssv003

Cheated on Louis with a Céline Mini Luggage in almond. But please notice the Louis studded flats


----------



## snarfy

LoVeinLA said:


> Bought some new Pradas. I love the simple looks of the Prada bags
> 
> Here is my reveal:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=822536



Congrats!!  I was a Prada girl for the longest time.  I haven't seen very simple designs at our boutique for a long time.  I need to go take a closer look soon.  I have a over 10 year old messenger nylon similar to yours!  Love it.


----------



## Cons game

Designpurchaser said:


> Thanks but I can only locate the perfume and not the key rings.


They don't have a website try google for Carolina Herrera stores in the USA  the charm is the tote charm they  should be able to send it to you I love this charm I wanted a tote charm because I love tote bags and I get so many compliments on it when I use it on my neverfulls  everyone thinks its a LV charm until I tell them. Let me know what happens. FYI you will love it


----------



## Nico_79

ssv003 said:


> Cheated on Louis with a Céline Mini Luggage in almond. But please notice the Louis studded flats
> 
> View attachment 2216137


Congrats! I love how this works with your outfit!


----------



## ssv003

Nico_79 said:


> Congrats! I love how this works with your outfit!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Designpurchaser

Cons game said:


> They don't have a website try google for Carolina Herrera stores in the USA  the charm is the tote charm they  should be able to send it to you I love this charm I wanted a tote charm because I love tote bags and I get so many compliments on it when I use it on my neverfulls  everyone thinks its a LV charm until I tell them. Let me know what happens. FYI you will love it



Thank you for the info. I have just been reading the thread about the LV DE Neverfull and after just having purchased one I'm now afraid to use it!! I'm wondering if I should exchange for an Alma in either the Pomme D'Amour or Amarante....


----------



## Pinkcooper

I just got this miu miu key chain for 100 dollars and it retails for 380!!! It definitely made my day and also a Marc Jacobs watch for 80 dollars


----------



## Cons game

Designpurchaser said:


> Thank you for the info. I have just been reading the thread about the LV DE Neverfull and after just having purchased one I'm now afraid to use it!! I'm wondering if I should exchange for an Alma in either the Pomme D'Amour or Amarante....



If you like the alma better I think the alma is a beautiful bag it's just totally different from the neverfull so I really can't compare them I have the two neverfulls ( no problems with mine all pleasure ) and will probably get another one in the future it's an awesome bag IMO. I don't own the alma only because I know me it would spend more time in my closet.


----------



## LoVeinLA

snarfy said:


> Congrats!!  I was a Prada girl for the longest time.  I haven't seen very simple designs at our boutique for a long time.  I need to go take a closer look soon.  I have a over 10 year old messenger nylon similar to yours!  Love it.



I love the simple and classy look of the lux tote and their other bags.  Is the nylon weather resistant?


----------



## LoVeinLA

Nico_79 said:


> Congrats on your new Prada! Are you jumping the LV ship? :giggles:



Hi Nico!! 
You know, I'm actually content with LV canvas.  And yes... I do find myself diversifying!!  I love the clean simple looks of Prada.  And I love my Chanel GST.  My next purchase is another Chanel!


----------



## LoVeinLA

clu13 said:


> Beautiful! Enjoy!



Thank you Clu!! Saw a SC in the boutique and I can see why you love yours.   I love everything about the bag and the interior color contrast is really nice.


----------



## Designpurchaser

Cons game said:


> If you like the alma better I think the alma is a beautiful bag it's just totally different from the neverfull so I really can't compare them I have the two neverfulls ( no problems with mine all pleasure ) and will probably get another one in the future it's an awesome bag IMO. I don't own the alma only because I know me it would spend more time in my closet.



Thanks for your opinion. That really helps.I agree I think Alma would get less use. Thanks again


----------



## Nico_79

LoVeinLA said:


> Hi Nico!!
> You know, I'm actually content with LV canvas.  And yes... I do find myself diversifying!!  I love the clean simple looks of Prada.  And I love my Chanel GST.  My next purchase is another Chanel!


Ahh I can't wait to see what your next Chanel piece will be!! So exciting!


----------



## snarfy

LoVeinLA said:


> I love the simple and classy look of the lux tote and their other bags.  Is the nylon weather resistant?



Nylon is good for everything.  Beater bag.  If it gets dirty you can just wipe using mild soapy water and cloth.  Prada used to have all kinds of nylon bags in all kinds of color.  Not any more.  I was at the store a few months ago and only saw 2 styles.  I don't know if my local store just don't have them or Prada doesn't make them any more.  I am still using a nylon/leather wallet that's 14 years old.  Piping all intact.


----------



## clu13

Chanel tote and cosmetic bag - more likely will used as a clutch


----------



## snarfy

clu13 said:


> Chanel tote and cosmetic bag - more likely will used as a clutch
> 
> View attachment 2217671



Congrats!!  Nice colors.  No shoes?


----------



## Calvin7592

helene20 said:


> Been buying a lot of LV in the past 6 months but I needed a classic bag for my parents 50th Wedding Anniversary. I ordered a RM mini MAC and it came today. I really like this bag.
> 
> I might order another colour, these mini are fun bags and not expensive.



Love Rebecca Minkoff. Great choice!


----------



## clu13

snarfy said:


> Congrats!!  Nice colors.  No shoes?



Chanel shoe sale is next week 
I need to be good, but . . . maybe


----------



## sunflower_13

I was opting for a key cles, but a few months ago I had seen this little treasure online and I convinced myself to go for the key cles. Well, now I saw her today and she had to be mine! Presenting my little Prada Porta Di Credito treasure


----------



## helene20

Calvin7592 said:


> Love Rebecca Minkoff. Great choice!



Thanks! It's perfect for the occasion.


----------



## anabg

helene20 said:


> Been buying a lot of LV in the past 6 months but I needed a classic bag for my parents 50th Wedding Anniversary. I ordered a RM mini MAC and it came today. I really like this bag.
> 
> I might order another colour, these mini are fun bags and not expensive.



I have been debating on a mini mac or a mac..  I have both in the basket at an online store..  The mini mac is charcoal and the mac is cream..  Still debating. Maybe I get both. They are so affordable.


----------



## Camaro Chic

I'm back on an LV kick but a lot of it has to do with the fact that I've gotten all the H bags I really want (3 birkins, 2 Lindy, 2 Kelly) and I am waiting for my SA at Hermes to call me with another special order offer; I used my last one for a Rouge Birkin 30. I want to use my next SO for a Bleu Paon in Epsom... Impossible to find. So since I haven't seen any H that strikes my fancy I am just buying some key LV pieces for now


----------



## Nico_79

Camaro Chic said:


> I'm back on an LV kick but a lot of it has to do with the fact that I've gotten all the H bags I really want (3 birkins, 2 Lindy, 2 Kelly) and I am waiting for my SA at Hermes to call me with another special order offer; I used my last one for a Rouge Birkin 30. I want to use my next SO for a Bleu Paon in Epsom... Impossible to find. So since I haven't seen any H that strikes my fancy I am just buying some key LV pieces for now


Lucky lady!! I wish I could just get the one H bag I want, so tempting to go the re-seller route, but I'm hoping one day my SA will offer me one. I figure I'll give her about 6 years to make the effort.  Welcome back to LV!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Nico_79 said:


> Lucky lady!! I wish I could just get the one H bag I want, so tempting to go the re-seller route, but I'm hoping one day my SA will offer me one. I figure I'll give her about 6 years to make the effort.  Welcome back to LV!



Excuse me-- the SO was Rubis. Got rouge fauviste on the brain from a lovely LV I saw earlier :shame:

I bet she will! I admit it took me four or five years before mine gave me one actually  but I tiptoed in the shallow end the first two: little accessories and lots of browsing. I am glad to have some new LV pieces-- and they're so classic and chic, and much more affordable! (Well. In a relative sort of way... My most expensive piece is probably the Watercolor Speedy; I haven't ventured into any of the fancy leathers)


----------



## allyloupuppy

Here's my new burberry watch & I absolutely love it! I think the quality is really good for the price. I also like that this is simple. Many watches out there are just too big or gaudy. Highly recommend for anyone interested  !!


----------



## MDNA

Gucci Large Sukey in Winter Rose Guccissima Leather


----------



## nessie805

MDNA said:


> Gucci Large Sukey in Winter Rose Guccissima Leather



Ooooh sukey sukey now!!


----------



## Nico_79

Camaro Chic said:


> Excuse me-- the SO was Rubis. Got rouge fauviste on the brain from a lovely LV I saw earlier :shame:
> 
> I bet she will! I admit it took me four or five years before mine gave me one actually  but I tiptoed in the shallow end the first two: little accessories and lots of browsing. I am glad to have some new LV pieces-- and they're so classic and chic, and much more affordable! (Well. In a relative sort of way... My most expensive piece is probably the Watercolor Speedy; I haven't ventured into any of the fancy leathers)



Ahh Rubis is TDF!

Okay that's good to know it really does take that long. So far I've been enjoying playing in the shallow end too so maybe one day it will happen.  Ohh the watercolor speedy is so pretty! And I agree that LV is more affordable relatively speaking, although it irks me they are trying to compete with H now releasing a new leather line.


----------



## Nico_79

allyloupuppy said:


> Here's my new burberry watch & I absolutely love it! I think the quality is really good for the price. I also like that this is simple. Many watches out there are just too big or gaudy. Highly recommend for anyone interested  !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225910
> View attachment 2225911


Congrats on your new watch! It's beautiful!


----------



## Nico_79

MDNA said:


> Gucci Large Sukey in Winter Rose Guccissima Leather


Congrats on your Sukey! The colour is very pretty!


----------



## ViCharm

This is more like cheating in love, than purchasing. hehe. My father passed it down to me. He has others ready for my 2 little brothers. Pics with flash n no flash  in love!!!! Ruby stone with diamonds.


----------



## lshcat

Bought myself a Chanel reissue 227 flap in GREY which I have been dying to get for so long! Now... what to sell so I can afford to keep her! ha ha.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Chanel sandals


----------



## LoVeinLA

lshcat said:


> Bought myself a Chanel reissue 227 flap in GREY which I have been dying to get for so long! Now... what to sell so I can afford to keep her! ha ha.



Oh wow..they is a gorgeous bag!  Congratulations!  I'll sell my left arm to keep this bag.


----------



## lshcat

LoVeinLA said:


> Oh wow..they is a gorgeous bag!  Congratulations!  I'll sell my left arm to keep this bag.




Lol!! I hope it doesn't come to that.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Lolly

I got this cute guy today..
Goes so well with bulles PM


----------



## snarfy

lshcat said:


> Bought myself a Chanel reissue 227 flap in GREY which I have been dying to get for so long! Now... what to sell so I can afford to keep her! ha ha.



This is really gorgeous!


----------



## snarfy

allyloupuppy said:


> Here's my new burberry watch & I absolutely love it! I think the quality is really good for the price. I also like that this is simple. Many watches out there are just too big or gaudy. Highly recommend for anyone interested  !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2225910
> View attachment 2225911



So simple and elegant.  Congrats!


----------



## OCMomof3

helene20 said:


> Been buying a lot of LV in the past 6 months but I needed a classic bag for my parents 50th Wedding Anniversary. I ordered a RM mini MAC and it came today. I really like this bag.
> 
> I might order another colour, these mini are fun bags and not expensive.



I love Rebecca Minkoff! I have one of her clutches that I am using while on my anniversary getaway with hubby.


----------



## sayakayumi

lshcat said:


> Bought myself a Chanel reissue 227 flap in GREY which I have been dying to get for so long! Now... what to sell so I can afford to keep her! ha ha.


Congrats Ishcat, this is beautiful!


----------



## clu13

lshcat said:


> Bought myself a Chanel reissue 227 flap in GREY which I have been dying to get for so long! Now... what to sell so I can afford to keep her! ha ha.



Gorgeous! It looks like same color as the reissue tote that I just got! I adore the hardware!


----------



## gelbergirl

iPhone 5 + Bloomingdales case


----------



## Ebonynoir

Her are my haul from my vacation in Rome. Alviero Martini carry-all, Massimo Dutti watch, ferragamo shoes, Giant Chiarini bag and lonhchamp le'pliage bag.


----------



## gre8dane

lshcat said:


> Bought myself a Chanel reissue 227 flap in GREY which I have been dying to get for so long! Now... what to sell so I can afford to keep her! ha ha.



Congrats!!  Love this color!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Picked these up today


----------



## lshcat

snarfy said:


> Hermes Kelly Dog bracelet.



What a stunning photo!


----------



## Masafi

Hello ladies I love LV but sometimes i am i get tired, hope you get me right. Anyways these two are my latest purchases. BCBG dress and Hermes Belt


----------



## lshcat

snarfy said:


> This is really gorgeous!





sayakayumi said:


> Congrats Ishcat, this is beautiful!





gre8dane said:


> Congrats!!  Love this color!



Thank you! 



clu13 said:


> Gorgeous! It looks like same color as the reissue tote that I just got! I adore the hardware!



Oh Clu, I just saw a peek of yours too and it's absolutely stunning! Congrats to you too.


----------



## shalomjude

SUNO dress and jumper


----------



## starrynite_87

Reiss tops


----------



## OCMomof3

Celebrating our 16 year anniversary at the Ritz Carlton....with a little something extra from DH. La Perla and Gaultier collaboration piece


----------



## OCMomof3

Ebonynoir said:


> Her are my haul from my vacation in Rome. Alviero Martini carry-all, Massimo Dutti watch, ferragamo shoes, Giant Chiarini bag and lonhchamp le'pliage bag.



Good for you, great haul! I LOVE Rome, can't wait to go back!


----------



## OCMomof3

gelbergirl said:


> iPhone 5 + Bloomingdales case



So cute! I might need one of these!


----------



## viewwing

lshcat said:


> Bought myself a Chanel reissue 227 flap in GREY which I have been dying to get for so long! Now... what to sell so I can afford to keep her! ha ha.



SO! This is where you've been, over at Chanel! Naughty girl you... Thought you were trying to stay away from buying? Heh heh!  love e bag though...  I'm no help!!


----------



## missarewa

red varinas


----------



## missarewa

more ferragamo...


----------



## Nico_79

Shouldn't have walked into Chanel or Hermes. At least the navy pair of shoes were on sale!


----------



## clu13

Nico_79 said:


> Shouldn't have walked into Chanel or Hermes. At least the navy pair of shoes were on sale!



Soooo gorgeous! It kills me that I had to miss the Chanel shoe sale. I'm so happy that you scored at the sale! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Purchased my first Michael Kors today. Quite impressed with the quality and more than reasonable price point; already eyeing another one in Saffiano leather. After I recover from my ridiculous spending this month! 

This colour is luscious. Pics don't do it justice!


----------



## Nico_79

clu13 said:


> Soooo gorgeous! It kills me that I had to miss the Chanel shoe sale. I'm so happy that you scored at the sale! Enjoy!!!


Thanks Clu! Sorry to hear you missed the sale, they had some really nice stuff from Spring/Summer. I had to restrain myself! At least you have some lovely new shoes from your DH! Those are so pretty!!


----------



## Nico_79

Camaro Chic said:


> Purchased my first Michael Kors today. Quite impressed with the quality and more than reasonable price point; already eyeing another one in Saffiano leather. After I recover from my ridiculous spending this month!
> 
> This colour is luscious. Pics don't do it justice!
> 
> View attachment 2231973


Congrats on your new MK tote! The shade of blue looks really nice!


----------



## Nico_79

missarewa said:


> more ferragamo...
> 
> View attachment 2231722
> 
> 
> View attachment 2231723


Congrats on all your Ferragamo shoes!


----------



## boyoverboard

Nico_79 said:


> Shouldn't have walked into Chanel or Hermes. At least the navy pair of shoes were on sale!



I love the bracelets!


----------



## Possum

Nico_79 said:


> Shouldn't have walked into Chanel or Hermes. At least the navy pair of shoes were on sale!


 
Congrats on your purchases Nico ~ those bracelets are amazing!!!!


----------



## Nico_79

boyoverboard said:


> I love the bracelets!



Thank you boyoverboard! I'm totally addicted to enamels from H, it's horrible! 



Possum said:


> Congrats on your purchases Nico ~ those bracelets are amazing!!!!



Thank you Possum! It's the first time I've seen these designs so I think they are from Fall season. Can't believe it's already hitting stores!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Got these in the mail today


----------



## shalomjude

Weekend shopper said:


> Got these in the mail today


----------



## shalomjude

Nico_79 said:


> Shouldn't have walked into Chanel or Hermes. At least the navy pair of shoes were on sale!



Great purchases .. love the bracelets


----------



## Weekend shopper

shalomjude said:


> Wow .. lovely colour and style


 

Thank you


----------



## missarewa

Nico_79 said:


> Congrats on all your Ferragamo shoes!



Thank you!


----------



## Nico_79

shalomjude said:


> Great purchases .. love the bracelets


Thanks shalomjude! I think the H enamels are highly addictive, wearing one as I type right now!


----------



## Pelagia

Weekend shopper said:


> Got these in the mail today


----------



## Nico_79

Weekend shopper said:


> Got these in the mail today


----------



## snarfy

Nico_79 said:


> Shouldn't have walked into Chanel or Hermes. At least the navy pair of shoes were on sale!



Gorgeous items!!  The enamel looks like CDC!  Never seen that one before.  It is very pretty!


----------



## Nico_79

snarfy said:


> Gorgeous items!!  The enamel looks like CDC!  Never seen that one before.  It is very pretty!



Thank you snarfy! It's new for fall and yes you've got a good eye, it's a CDC enamel! I figure this is my best chance since my store never has inventory of any CDC.


----------



## snarfy

Nico_79 said:


> Thank you snarfy! It's new for fall and yes you've got a good eye, it's a CDC enamel! I figure this is my best chance since my store never has inventory of any CDC.



I think the CDC enamel is more work appropriate than the actual CDC.  What size do you wear?  70?  Post some mod shots.  The blue one is very cute too.


----------



## shalomjude

Nico_79 said:


> Thanks shalomjude! I think the H enamels are highly addictive, wearing one as I type right now!



I wish I could wear something on my wrist .. I have a few bracelets but I can't stand anything on my wrist..I have tried and tried but to no avail.


----------



## helene20

anabg said:


> I have been debating on a mini mac or a mac..  I have both in the basket at an online store..  The mini mac is charcoal and the mac is cream..  Still debating. Maybe I get both. They are so affordable.



I don't regret the mini mac at all. It's perfect for certain occasions. I would have regret the mac. Let me know what you will buy.


----------



## clu13

helene20 said:


> I don't regret the mini mac at all. It's perfect for certain occasions. I would have regret the mac. Let me know what you will buy.



Loving the mini mac! Yep - I sold my MAC years ago - too small for wallet and sunglasses but too big for night time when sunglasses are bot necessary. The mini Mac keeps grabbing my attention. They keep coming up on sale via amazon but I'm really trying to stick with my ban.


----------



## Nico_79

snarfy said:


> I think the CDC enamel is more work appropriate than the actual CDC.  What size do you wear?  70?  Post some mod shots.  The blue one is very cute too.



Yes I agree, the regular CDC is very "in your face" for work and I just don't work in that type of environment.  It is a size 70, will post mod shots later today. 




shalomjude said:


> I wish I could wear something on my wrist .. I have a few bracelets but I can't stand anything on my wrist..I have tried and tried but to no avail.



Well consider yourself lucky dear, you can save your money for other goodies!


----------



## cougster

Gucci Hobo


----------



## OCMomof3

clu13 said:


> Loving the mini mac! Yep - I sold my MAC years ago - too small for wallet and sunglasses but too big for night time when sunglasses are bot necessary. The mini Mac keeps grabbing my attention. They keep coming up on sale via amazon but I'm really trying to stick with my ban.



I LOVE the Mini MAC!  Not encouraging you to break your ban, however.


----------



## Luvdabags

My new wallet!  I love this red!


----------



## Nico_79

Luvdabags said:


> My new wallet!  I love this red!
> View attachment 2234468



Congrats on a gorgeous red!


----------



## Nico_79

Mod pics of the latest enamels. CDC with Spirographie and Rocabar with a white Caleche.


----------



## helene20

clu13 said:


> Loving the mini mac! Yep - I sold my MAC years ago - too small for wallet and sunglasses but too big for night time when sunglasses are bot necessary. The mini Mac keeps grabbing my attention. They keep coming up on sale via amazon but I'm really trying to stick with my ban.



If it's on sale on amazon, grab one


----------



## snarfy

Nico_79 said:


> Mod pics of the latest enamels. CDC with Spirographie and Rocabar with a white Caleche.



You are right, they fit you so well.  Love th CDC enamel!


----------



## Nico_79

snarfy said:


> You are right, they fit you so well.  Love th CDC enamel!


Aww thanks Snarfy! I'm lucky my SA was nice enough to point them out to me. I would've never known Fall is already hitting the stores.


----------



## Miss Bel Air

my new little Juicy Couture bag with charms


----------



## anabg

helene20 said:


> I don't regret the mini mac at all. It's perfect for certain occasions. I would have regret the mac. Let me know what you will buy.



Why would you regret the MAC?  I was leaning towards that one.  I don't really need a clutch, but need a crossbody for weekends.  It would be nice if it can hold a pair of sunglasses and a wallet. My wallet is kind of compact.  It's the LV Alexandra.  Also, I like the color better.  It's a toss between a charcoal mini mac and a cream mac..  I prefer the cream color to an extent, but really like both.  By the way, I am buying on Amazon.  Great deal on either one.


----------



## OCMomof3

Luvdabags said:


> My new wallet!  I love this red!
> View attachment 2234468



Beautiful wallet!  I love TB shoes and accesssories.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Chanel Flats


----------



## Luvdabags

Nico_79 said:


> Congrats on a gorgeous red!





OCMomof3 said:


> Beautiful wallet!  I love TB shoes and accesssories.



Thank you!  It was on sale and I couldn't pass it up.  I just bought a DE Sarah so these will have to keep me wallet content for the next couple years.  I hope


----------



## Weekend shopper

I have been on a Chanel shoe buying frenzy!  Lol these were just delivered.  Now I can get back to my purse addiction:


----------



## Nico_79

Weekend shopper said:


> I have been on a Chanel shoe buying frenzy!  Lol these were just delivered.  Now I can get back to my purse addiction:


----------



## Weekend shopper

Nico_79 said:


> Congrats on your latest Chanel shoe purchases!



Thank you


----------



## shalomjude

Weekend shopper said:


> I have been on a Chanel shoe buying frenzy!  Lol these were just delivered.  Now I can get back to my purse addiction:


----------



## Weekend shopper

shalomjude said:


> Wow .. nice shoes



Thank you


----------



## that_claudz

I purchased my first Mulberry yesterday! Only a small bag but it's super cute! I snatched it on sale and it's the last one in Australia!




Also went for a little visit to Hermes yesterday... Presenting my clic clac!


----------



## shalomjude

that_claudz said:


> I purchased my first Mulberry yesterday! Only a small bag but it's super cute! I snatched it on sale and it's the last one in Australia!
> 
> View attachment 2239102
> 
> 
> Also went for a little visit to Hermes yesterday... Presenting my clic clac!
> 
> View attachment 2239103



Lovely purchases ... your Mulberry bag is so cute


----------



## that_claudz

shalomjude said:


> Lovely purchases ... your Mulberry bag is so cute



Thank you!  Isn't she just? I love how tiny it is!


----------



## shalomjude

that_claudz said:


> Thank you!  Isn't she just? I love how tiny it is!



VERY cute .. will be good for all year round here


----------



## that_claudz

shalomjude said:


> VERY cute .. will be good for all year round here



Indeed!


----------



## Nico_79

that_claudz said:


> I purchased my first Mulberry yesterday! Only a small bag but it's super cute! I snatched it on sale and it's the last one in Australia!
> 
> View attachment 2239102
> 
> 
> Also went for a little visit to Hermes yesterday... Presenting my clic clac!
> 
> View attachment 2239103


Congrats on your Mulberry purse and the lovely Clic Clac from H!


----------



## snarfy

that_claudz said:


> I purchased my first Mulberry yesterday! Only a small bag but it's super cute! I snatched it on sale and it's the last one in Australia!
> 
> View attachment 2239102
> 
> 
> Also went for a little visit to Hermes yesterday... Presenting my clic clac!
> 
> View attachment 2239103



What a cute bag.  Love that clic clac.


----------



## KayluvsLV

I got a Chanel WOC. I was supposed to get my favorite pm but I couldn't resist this cute little purse.


----------



## that_claudz

Thanks Snarfy and Nico_79! 

 Had a great weekend of shopping despite being on ban island for LV! Haha!


----------



## sam48star

KayluvsLV said:


> I got a Chanel WOC. I was supposed to get my favorite pm but I couldn't resist this cute little purse.



Nice!  I'd love to see a pic!


----------



## helene20

anabg said:


> Why would you regret the MAC?  I was leaning towards that one.  I don't really need a clutch, but need a crossbody for weekends.  It would be nice if it can hold a pair of sunglasses and a wallet. My wallet is kind of compact.  It's the LV Alexandra.  Also, I like the color better.  It's a toss between a charcoal mini mac and a cream mac..  I prefer the cream color to an extent, but really like both.  By the way, I am buying on Amazon.  Great deal on either one.



The MAC is too big for my needs. I love the size of the mini MAC. It's perfect for what I will use it for which it to go out and bring only one iPhone, credit cards and keys.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Picked up the Jet Set Travel Tote by Michael Kors for a steal brand new. I love saffiano leather and now prefer MK to Coach. Price point is similar and such high quality!


----------



## expatwife

My first Celine


----------



## ssv003

expatwife said:


> My first Celine
> View attachment 2242975



She's a beauty!


----------



## Nico_79

expatwife said:


> My first Celine
> View attachment 2242975


Congrats on your Celine!


----------



## ssv003

Adding my first Céline nano  I've been cheating for a while... lol.


----------



## clu13

expatwife said:


> My first Celine
> View attachment 2242975



This is gorgeous - it's the only style Celine bag that I truly love. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## StarStarMoon

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Flats


----------



## StarStarMoon

Nico_79 said:


> Shouldn't have walked into Chanel or Hermes. At least the navy pair of shoes were on sale!


Congrats, Nico! Such gorgeous pieces...you're inspiring me to start peeking into Hermès...boy am I in trouble!


----------



## OCMomof3

ssv003 said:


> Adding my first Céline nano  I've been cheating for a while... lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242999



Soooo cute!


----------



## Nico_79

StarStarMoon said:


> Congrats, Nico! Such gorgeous pieces...you're inspiring me to start peeking into Hermès...boy am I in trouble!



Thanks StarStarMoon, you should totally look into H! They have so much beautiful eye candy, it's just very dangerous because you want them all.


----------



## Camaro Chic

I've dabbled in so much H that Vuitton actually seems inexpensive to me, in a relative way :lolots: I've been doing well on my H ban though-- no more until I get the call from my SA with an SO.


----------



## ssv003

OCMomof3 said:


> Soooo cute!



Many thanks! it's my favorite crossbody. Closely followed by my Menilmontant PM--can't forget about Louis


----------



## shalomjude

ssv003 said:


> Adding my first Céline nano  I've been cheating for a while... lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242999



Congrats .. such a lovely bag .. have been thinking purchasing a trio but am worried if they strap broke as there is no after sales service here.


----------



## snarfy

StarStarMoon said:


> Congrats, Nico! Such gorgeous pieces...you're inspiring me to start peeking into Hermès...boy am I in trouble!



Star  you really should look into H


----------



## safida

ssv003 said:


> Adding my first Céline nano  I've been cheating for a while... lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2242999



Wow!! Sooo cute!! Personally think it is worse cheating on LV sometimes.. This one is absolutely stunning!!! Congrats


----------



## safida

Camaro Chic said:


> Picked up the Jet Set Travel Tote by Michael Kors for a steal brand new. I love saffiano leather and now prefer MK to Coach. Price point is similar and such high quality!
> 
> View attachment 2242203



Wow!!! Love the color!! As far as i know you have rose indien &#304;kat too, are they similar in sizes?


----------



## safida

expatwife said:


> My first Celine
> View attachment 2242975



Wow!!! Very very gorgeous!!! Love the color combo


----------



## safida

that_claudz said:


> I purchased my first Mulberry yesterday! Only a small bag but it's super cute! I snatched it on sale and it's the last one in Australia!
> 
> View attachment 2239102
> 
> 
> Also went for a little visit to Hermes yesterday... Presenting my clic clac!
> 
> View attachment 2239103



Wow!! Love everything!! Congrats!!! Both of them are soooo beautiful


----------



## StarStarMoon

snarfy said:


> Star  you really should look into H



hi dear Snarfy!  i'm admitedly a bit nervous abt stepping my newbie toes into H...but accessories may be a good start.


----------



## Camaro Chic

safida said:


> Wow!!! Love the color!! As far as i know you have rose indien &#304;kat too, are they similar in sizes?



Yes they are  this may be a little bigger than the ikat. I love Michael Kors!! Very high quality leather. And much more affordable than H or LV.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Got these yesterday Chanel flats in blue


----------



## Tulip2

Weekend shopper said:


> Got these yesterday Chanel flats in blue


----------



## Weekend shopper

Tulip2 said:


> Wow those are beautiful!  Congratulations!



Thank you


----------



## Nico_79

Weekend shopper said:


> Got these yesterday Chanel flats in blue


----------



## snarfy

Weekend shopper said:


> Got these yesterday Chanel flats in blue


----------



## expatwife

safida said:


> Wow!!! Very very gorgeous!!! Love the color combo



Thank you!


----------



## expatwife

ssv003 said:


> She's a beauty!



Thank you!


----------



## expatwife

Nico_79 said:


> Congrats on your Celine!



Thank you!


----------



## expatwife

clu13 said:


> This is gorgeous - it's the only style Celine bag that I truly love. Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you! I'd love to get a mini and a box as well


----------



## Weekend shopper

Nico_79 said:


> Congrats you are on a roll with the Chanel sales!



Thank you







snarfy said:


> So cute!  Love all your new chanel shoes.



Thank you


----------



## gerbies

luv_bagz said:


> My only 12-hour old Anya Hindmarch Soft Ebury Small in Black plus my sister's Ebury Mini in Blue and her also new Bespoke Loose Pocket Small in Bluebell &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> View attachment 2213051


Beautiful! I must get one of those!


----------



## luv_bagz

gerbies said:


> Beautiful! I must get one of those!



You wont regret it. I really &#10084; mine!! &#128522;


----------



## safida

Camaro Chic said:


> Yes they are  this may be a little bigger than the ikat. I love Michael Kors!! Very high quality leather. And much more affordable than H or LV.



Oh so happy to hear the positive comment about MK and thank you for taking your time
&#304; really like that saffiano leather and especially the bright pink color congrats one more time


----------



## ViCharm

Nordstrom must really love me these past few months! I purchased 2 more Fendi sunglasses for reduced prices!


----------



## gerbies

luv_bagz said:


> You wont regret it. I really &#10084; mine!! &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2246240


I just bought that same coin purse, but in gray...and a wallet! I'll have to wait for a bag, but I can't make my mind up which one I want anyway...lol!


----------



## alexLVoer

I cheated bad With my original love. Versace.  And swarovski, a new love. All on sale. And I have 3 more Versace items coming from America


----------



## Scottish Girl

My new bottega veneta shoes!


----------



## alexLVoer

Ohhh forgot got 3 pieces from country road.  sorry for the model pic. I loce my baggy jumper


----------



## gerbies

luv_bagz said:


> You wont regret it. I really &#10084; mine!! &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> View attachment 2246240


Fast forward a few hours, I just bought an Anya bag...the Maxi Crossbody. I was about to buy a pre-loved LV crossbody style and went over to the AH website. Bought one in a fabulous  dark plum color. Can't wait to receive. Your post introduced me to this designer and now days later, I have three pieces on the way. Thanks!!


----------



## nessie805

Traded up my 07 Odyssey for a 2014 Odyssey. Nice to keep me disracted from LV


----------



## luv_bagz

gerbies said:


> Fast forward a few hours, I just bought an Anya bag...the Maxi Crossbody. I was about to buy a pre-loved LV crossbody style and went over to the AH website. Bought one in a fabulous  dark plum color. Can't wait to receive. Your post introduced me to this designer and now days later, I have three pieces on the way. Thanks!!



Cant wait to see the pics


----------



## luv_bagz

gerbies said:


> I just bought that same coin purse, but in gray...and a wallet! I'll have to wait for a bag, but I can't make my mind up which one I want anyway...lol!



Nice.........waiting for those pics


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I've been having a torrid affair with Michael Kors...


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I also got a super cute cell phone case for cheap!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Waiting on these 3 cases to arrive...


----------



## Weekend shopper

ViCharm said:


> Nordstrom must really love me these past few months! I purchased 2 more Fendi sunglasses for reduced prices!



Congrats both are lovely


----------



## Brooksie

Camaro Chic said:


> I'm back on an LV kick but a lot of it has to do with the fact that I've gotten all the H bags I really want (3 birkins, 2 Lindy, 2 Kelly) and I am waiting for my SA at Hermes to call me with another special order offer; I used my last one for a Rouge Birkin 30. I want to use my next SO for a Bleu Paon in Epsom... Impossible to find. So since I haven't seen any H that strikes my fancy I am just buying some key LV pieces for now



Wow!!! I have to admit that the Lindy is my UHG bag. It's so unique and Beautiful!!! What colors do you have? And tell me, if you will, can a totally new person walk into an H boutique and purchase a Lindy? How does that work?


----------



## Nico_79

Brooksie said:


> Wow!!! I have to admit that the Lindy is my UHG bag. It's so unique and Beautiful!!! What colors do you have? And tell me, if you will, can a totally new person walk into an H boutique and purchase a Lindy? How does that work?


If there's a Lindy on display you can definitely buy it. There's even a few that go up on the website so go for it!


----------



## Qtvixen

I cheated on LV with Michael Kors small cross body Selma in neon yellow. I searched everywhere for this bag and it finally came on MK website but it's back ordered until 8/8! &#128554;


----------



## lablanco

I bought a blue Chanel CC Crave Flap.  I love it!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Brooksie said:


> Wow!!! I have to admit that the Lindy is my UHG bag. It's so unique and Beautiful!!! What colors do you have? And tell me, if you will, can a totally new person walk into an H boutique and purchase a Lindy? How does that work?




If it's on the shelves and you've got the money, they'll sell it to you-- or at least, that's been my experience. I've got a Blue Jean Lindy that was my first H bag; I saw it at the London boutique and told them I wanted it  they boxed it up for me, took my plastic and sent me on my way! Though they're not always easy to find in boutiques, the larger ones should have a couple that they can sell to you. I've never had a problem.  My other Lindy is black; very serviceable for everyday!


----------



## clu13

Minor slip up from the ban but I can't resist gucci heels. Though it pains me to buy shoes made in china, I do love some comfy uggs, and these are not the usual hideously ugly kind.


----------



## gelbergirl

clu13 said:


> Minor slip up from the ban but I can't resist gucci heels. Though it pains me to buy shoes made in china, I do love some comfy uggs, and these are not the usual hideously ugly kind.
> 
> View attachment 2253628
> View attachment 2253629
> View attachment 2253630



Very pretty and Uggs are so great, enjoy!


----------



## Maybi

Ok, I've been bad.....


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Qtvixen said:


> I cheated on LV with Michael Kors small cross body Selma in neon yellow. I searched everywhere for this bag and it finally came on MK website but it's back ordered until 8/8! &#128554;
> View attachment 2251992


Nice pop of color


----------



## sweetie2892

Maybi said:


> Ok, I've been bad.....


wow gorgeous!


----------



## that_claudz

Beautiful clu! Love the pumps! 

Maybi- omg so beautiful!


----------



## Nico_79

Maybi said:


> Ok, I've been bad.....


Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Luvdabags

Nordstrom's Anniversary Sale..


----------



## jeninvan

So I've gone a bit overboard this month with my purchases
Just a little break down (dresses...McQueen, Vanessa Bruno, Barney's, James Perse, Herve leger, Pucci, Alexander wang 
Shoes...louboutin, McQueen for puma and reebok running shoes
Thanks for letting me share ladies


----------



## scndlslv

For many years I was primarily a Gucci girl, buying at least 10 in 5-6 years. However, after Tom Ford left the brand lost its lustre to me. And although I bought my first LV about 10 years ago, an Epi Ellipse in black which I still own, it would be many years before I purchased another LV bag. I've since branched out to Nancy Gonzalez, YSL, and Dior. But in the last year, I'm definitely on an LV binge.

Here are some of my non-LV beauties.


----------



## Minteva

my other fav brand is bv, and more recently starting to buy celine.


----------



## Vkgab

Chanel


----------



## susiana

My other non LV's bag are some Prada, Bottega Veneta, Gucci and Longchamp. 
I'm waiting for my classic chanel that my friend bought it from London....


----------



## safida

&#304; snatched Prada baroque sunglasses in brown, they were on sale wohoo.. The only color which actually fitted my face


----------



## NWGal

I purchased the Burberry Canterbury Tote in military red (online from bloomingdales) but when I got it there was a crack in the glazing (guess LV isn't the only one with this issue!!) and I didn't like how the outside pockets looked once I had the bag loaded up with my stuff.  I went out and purchased the Haymarket Check tote from my local Nordstrom.  I'm going to send back the leather tote on Monday. 







And the interior of the tote I'm keeping.


----------



## kimariew

I had gift cards for Neiman Marcus but there is not a LV in NM near me, so I bought this Chanel coin purse and small wallet.  I'm still wanting an azur bag but I keep getting sidetracked.


----------



## Superestrella15

Weekend shopper said:


> I have been on a Chanel shoe buying frenzy!  Lol these were just delivered.  Now I can get back to my purse addiction:


----------



## OCMomof3

Planned to buy the Curieuse wallet along with my new Artsy this past weekend -- wandered into Hermes and picked up this little gem instead!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Clic Clac pm in White with ghw. Amazing little piece! Definitely the beginning of a collection!


----------



## clu13

More shoes - just Kate Spade and flip flops, but they represent the true splurge: another season of front row tickets for my beloved panthers - watch me on MNF as DH and me are usually on TV


----------



## Stacy31

My June and July purchases:

Hermes Garden Party in Etoupe
Mulberry Bayswater in Raspberry


----------



## ssv003

My first Céline trapeze


----------



## cellardoor433

I just bought this McQ wallet: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/396393

The MBMJ black wallet that I've been carrying for the past 18 months or so is still good but I'm itching for some variety. This one is colourful, leather, and discounted (rationalisation ensues).


----------



## OCMomof3

clu13 said:


> More shoes - just Kate Spade and flip flops, but they represent the true splurge: another season of front row tickets for my beloved panthers - watch me on MNF as DH and me are usually on TV
> 
> View attachment 2259518
> View attachment 2259519



Nice shoes! You're usually on tv? Now I'm curious Clu!


----------



## clu13

OCMomof3 said:


> Nice shoes! You're usually on tv? Now I'm curious Clu!



Just because we are wacky panther fans! For the the local promo, they used footage of us for a game that we did not even attend - we were in Germany. We make TV even when we are out of the country! So this year we are bringing our A-game! Hair, makeup and nails every game!


----------



## LovingLV81

Got me a little pop of color


----------



## OCMomof3

clu13 said:


> Just because we are wacky panther fans! For the the local promo, they used footage of us for a game that we did not even attend - we were in Germany. We make TV even when we are out of the country! So this year we are bringing our A-game! Hair, makeup and nails every game!



Haha!  Go big or go home! Sounds fun.


----------



## shopingisfun

Aldo


----------



## ViCharm

I saw this at Michael Kors and had to have it! However, now I feel as if it's an impulse buy. Should I keep??


----------



## Mr.GQ

Went out for a lunch and a little shopping last weekend and ended up with this. Been wanting it forever it seems.


----------



## StarStarMoon

kimariew said:


> I had gift cards for Neiman Marcus but there is not a LV in NM near me, so I bought this Chanel coin purse and small wallet.  I'm still wanting an azur bag but I keep getting sidetracked.


Congrats, these are so beautiful!


----------



## StarStarMoon

OCMomof3 said:


> Planned to buy the Curieuse wallet along with my new Artsy this past weekend -- wandered into Hermes and picked up this little gem instead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2257965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clic Clac pm in White with ghw. Amazing little piece! Definitely the beginning of a collection!


Gorgeous, congrats! I bet this would look fab with a Damier Azur bag.


----------



## StarStarMoon

clu13 said:


> More shoes - just Kate Spade and flip flops, but they represent the true splurge: another season of front row tickets for my beloved panthers - watch me on MNF as DH and me are usually on TV
> 
> View attachment 2259518
> View attachment 2259519



Lol, "just" KateSpade....those shoes are fabulous! Love the flip flops...I'm not much of a sports fan but RESPECT to those who are. Go Panthers!


----------



## StarStarMoon

safida said:


> &#304; snatched Prada baroque sunglasses in brown, they were on sale wohoo.. The only color which actually fitted my face
> View attachment 2255857
> View attachment 2255861
> View attachment 2255863


These look like they were made just for you...fabulously chic, Safida!


----------



## StarStarMoon

NWGal said:


> I purchased the Burberry Canterbury Tote in military red (online from bloomingdales) but when I got it there was a crack in the glazing (guess LV isn't the only one with this issue!!) and I didn't like how the outside pockets looked once I had the bag loaded up with my stuff.  I went out and purchased the Haymarket Check tote from my local Nordstrom.  I'm going to send back the leather tote on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the interior of the tote I'm keeping.


The military red color is gorgeous, sorry to hear about the glazing issue though. Congrats, the Haymarket tote is a classic beauty!


----------



## StarStarMoon

I've been bitten by the BV bug! This is the Large Nappa Veneta...the leather feels & smells amazing!


----------



## abby_a

ssv003 said:


> My first Céline trapeze
> 
> View attachment 2259600


Beautiful! i plan on picking up my first Celine for my birthday


----------



## shalomjude

StarStarMoon said:


> I've been bitten by the BV bug! This is the Large Nappa Veneta...the leather feels & smells amazing!



Congrats .. beautiful colour


----------



## pink2356

Goyard saint louis pm


----------



## StarStarMoon

shalomjude said:


> Congrats .. beautiful colour


Thank you so much, Shalomjude!


----------



## StarStarMoon

Stacy31 said:


> My June and July purchases:
> 
> Hermes Garden Party in Etoupe
> Mulberry Bayswater in Raspberry


Gorgeous summery colors...congrats Stacy!


----------



## Stacy31

StarStarMoon said:


> Gorgeous summery colors...congrats Stacy!


 

Thanks


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Aw rocco


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

ViCharm said:


> I saw this at Michael Kors and had to have it! However, now I feel as if it's an impulse buy. Should I keep??


I like it did u keep it?? 
I want to get the black and white selma


----------



## Agg0727

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Aw rocco



You have to give an update on wear on tear for this...I want it so bad. Lucky!


----------



## OCMomof3

StarStarMoon said:


> Gorgeous, congrats! I bet this would look fab with a Damier Azur bag.



Thank you!  I'll bet you're right!


----------



## clu13

StarStarMoon said:


> I've been bitten by the BV bug! This is the Large Nappa Veneta...the leather feels & smells amazing!



This is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## clu13

pink2356 said:


> Goyard saint louis pm



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## clu13

Mr.GQ said:


> Went out for a lunch and a little shopping last weekend and ended up with this. Been wanting it forever it seems.



Swoon! A true masterpiece!


----------



## clu13

I was very bad today! 

2 pairs of Giuseppe zanotti designs, 2 pairs of Louboutins, the glitter miu mius I have wanted for soooo long (but in navy which is even better than black) and a pair of reasonable Betty mueller espadrilles. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]


----------



## clu13

shopingisfun said:


> View attachment 2263175
> 
> Aldo



Very nice - you know I love shoes.


----------



## Phiomega

Gotta admit: bought a Tod's on sale - the new G line leather sacca piccola.. Leather is TDF and color is gorgeous, it is a light shade of lilac, cannot get a good pic so let me post an Internet pic, just imagine a light lilac shade for this....


Was originally planning to get a DA LV for summer, but got tempted by this one - full soft leather and a fraction of DA price when it is on sale.... Shhhh don't tell mr Louis!


----------



## OCMomof3

clu13 said:


> I was very bad today!
> 
> 2 pairs of Giuseppe zanotti designs, 2 pairs of Louboutins, the glitter miu mius I have wanted for soooo long (but in navy which is even better than black) and a pair of reasonable Betty mueller espadrilles.
> 
> View attachment 2264353
> View attachment 2264354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]



Nice Clu! LB's are always my favorite, but those glitter Miu Miu's are to die for!


----------



## snarfy

StarStarMoon said:


> I've been bitten by the BV bug! This is the Large Nappa Veneta...the leather feels & smells amazing!



Wow, what a gorgeous bag!  How you doing Star?


----------



## snarfy

Stacy31 said:


> My June and July purchases:
> 
> Hermes Garden Party in Etoupe
> Mulberry Bayswater in Raspberry



Congrats!!  Nice raspberry color!


----------



## GingerJ08

My chanel PST


----------



## Stacy31

snarfy said:


> Congrats!!  Nice raspberry color!


 

Thanks!~ I like the color, the style and the price point


----------



## shopingisfun

clu13 said:


> Very nice - you know I love shoes.



Would you rock these with the azur speedy?


----------



## Luvdabags

clu13 said:


> I was very bad today!
> 
> 2 pairs of Giuseppe zanotti designs, 2 pairs of Louboutins, the glitter miu mius I have wanted for soooo long (but in navy which is even better than black) and a pair of reasonable Betty mueller espadrilles.
> 
> View attachment 2264353
> View attachment 2264354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]



Gorgeous shoes!!


----------



## Luvdabags

GingerJ08 said:


> My chanel PST



Oh la la!! I love!


----------



## StarStarMoon

clu13 said:


> I was very bad today!
> 
> 2 pairs of Giuseppe zanotti designs, 2 pairs of Louboutins, the glitter miu mius I have wanted for soooo long (but in navy which is even better than black) and a pair of reasonable Betty mueller espadrilles.
> 
> View attachment 2264353
> View attachment 2264354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]


Congrats! I feel like every time we blink another fabulous pair of shoes magically appears! The navy Miu Miu's are TDF.


----------



## StarStarMoon

Phiomega said:


> Gotta admit: bought a Tod's on sale - the new G line leather sacca piccola.. Leather is TDF and color is gorgeous, it is a light shade of lilac, cannot get a good pic so let me post an Internet pic, just imagine a light lilac shade for this....
> View attachment 2264448
> 
> Was originally planning to get a DA LV for summer, but got tempted by this one - full soft leather and a fraction of DA price when it is on sale.... Shhhh don't tell mr Louis!


oh how beautiful! congrats!


----------



## StarStarMoon

snarfy said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous bag!  How you doing Star?


hi dear snarfy! thank you have you ventured into BV? if not, i recommend it. the leather is so soft and dreamy.  hope you are enjoying summer!


----------



## shopingisfun

ViCharm said:


> I saw this at Michael Kors and had to have it! However, now I feel as if it's an impulse buy. Should I keep??



I like it. Think its a funky bag to switch up with. I'm actually thinking about purchasing one in pink or royal blue...


----------



## safida

StarStarMoon said:


> These look like they were made just for you...fabulously chic, Safida!


 
My dear Starstarmoon  thank you so much, I really enjoyed your new bag  it looks absolutely gorgeous abs super divine! The leather is to die for!!!


----------



## Nico_79

StarStarMoon said:


> I've been bitten by the BV bug! This is the Large Nappa Veneta...the leather feels & smells amazing!


This is stunning StarStarMoon! I have thought about getting into BV because I've heard their leather is TDF. How do you find it so far? I am a little worried about their durability...


----------



## Phiomega

StarStarMoon said:


> oh how beautiful! congrats!


Thank you! It is beautiful...


----------



## StarStarMoon

safida said:


> My dear Starstarmoon  thank you so much, I really enjoyed your new bag  it looks absolutely gorgeous abs super divine! The leather is to die for!!!



dear Safida, you are so welcome!  oh, thank you so much for your sweet words too! yes, the leather is amazing quality...you must go try on one of these bags...you will fall in love, for sure!


----------



## StarStarMoon

Nico_79 said:


> This is stunning StarStarMoon! I have thought about getting into BV because I've heard their leather is TDF. How do you find it so far? I am a little worried about their durability...



hi sweet Nico!  thank you! seriously, BV leather will make you melt...it will not disappoint! i'll keep you posted on any "wear n tear," but the craftsmanship is amazing and the customer service is wonderful. plus the interior of this bag is real suede, so it feels very luxurious from the inside out! try it, try it...heh, heh!


----------



## machihazel

My first ever Kate Spade bag! I need a low-key, black, all-occasion and all-season everyday bag and this one suits my needs. Although the leather isn't as luxurious and sturdy as I expected, I'm satisfied.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Agg0727 said:


> You have to give an update on wear on tear for this...I want it so bad. Lucky!


Thanks sure. The leather is so soft


----------



## vhenna

don't know if this qualifies, but I haven't shared this purchase with anyone yet. Here is my new watch:


----------



## shopingisfun

vhenna said:


> don't know if this qualifies, but I haven't shared this purchase with anyone yet. Here is my new watch:
> 
> View attachment 2268153



Oooooh. What a beauty.


----------



## Phiomega

Posted few days ago about this Tod's I got on sale but never got to post the pic of the real bag.... Sorry for the lighting, amd it really does not do justice for the real color, but here she is... This shade of pale lilac is surprisingly neutral - it goes with everything that I have, and will fit the 'summer to fall' transition...


----------



## Juniper10

eBay find: NWT Fall 2011 Rebecca Minkoff Large Affair, in dark forest green. It is goatskin and has the tassel, which she doesn't do anymore, at least as far as I'm aware.  (


----------



## GingerJ08

My chanel east/west flap


----------



## GingerJ08

Luvdabags said:


> Oh la la!! I love!


Love it more!!!


----------



## clu13

shopingisfun said:


> Would you rock these with the azur speedy?



I think it would look pretty.  Unfortunately, I cannot mix hardware . . .I don't match prints but I do match hardware, which is pretty illogical.  Or maybe it just justifies me buying so many shoes and watches - even my wedding set is platinum and yellow gold as I could not convince DH that I needed 2 engagement rings and 2 wedding rings.


----------



## willyouletgo

I found this beauty on amazon for 129 with overnight prime. I've had RM pouches in the past but could never pull the trigger on a MAC clutch. At this price I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## vhenna

willyouletgo said:


> View attachment 2269190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this beauty on amazon for 129 with overnight prime. I've had RM pouches in the past but could never pull the trigger on a MAC clutch. At this price I couldn't pass it up.



This is nice! Can you share outfit pics with this bag?


----------



## vhenna

shopingisfun said:


> Oooooh. What a beauty.



Thanks! I love it too. I wear it all the time!


----------



## Lola69

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> Aw rocco



Fab!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Lola69

clu13 said:


> I was very bad today!
> 
> 2 pairs of Giuseppe zanotti designs, 2 pairs of Louboutins, the glitter miu mius I have wanted for soooo long (but in navy which is even better than black) and a pair of reasonable Betty mueller espadrilles.
> 
> View attachment 2264353
> View attachment 2264354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]



Fab!


----------



## snarfy

Rivale braclet.


----------



## Nico_79

snarfy said:


> Rivale braclet.
> 
> View attachment 2271879


Snarfy, love the colour! Such a pretty blue!


----------



## FacundaRhose

I have a tiffany tote.


----------



## FacundaRhose

and a coach business tote.

that's all for my non-LVs.


----------



## shalomjude

snarfy said:


> Rivale braclet.
> 
> View attachment 2271879



Beautiful colour ... I wish I could wear them but I can't stand anything on my wrists


----------



## snarfy

shalomjude said:


> Beautiful colour ... I wish I could wear them but I can't stand anything on my wrists



Me neither but these leather ones are much better than other bracelets.  I am getting used to them.  They are lighter weight than enamels or gold/silver bracelets.


----------



## snarfy

FacundaRhose said:


> I have a tiffany tote.



This tote is very pretty!


----------



## shalomjude

FacundaRhose said:


> I have a tiffany tote.



Beautiful colour ..love the strap option


----------



## shalomjude

snarfy said:


> Me neither but these leather ones are much better than other bracelets.  I am getting used to them.  They are lighter weight than enamels or gold/silver bracelets.



Ohh ... I might have to see what H here have on offer...it is a beautiful colour


----------



## FacundaRhose

shalomjude said:


> Beautiful colour ..love the strap option


Thanks! I find myself wearing it more crossbody than hand held.
Also, there's a lot of tiffany color coming out in other brands but it doesn't quite cut it. I figured I might as well get from Tiffany if I do want a tiffany blue bag. I'm glad I did! this is what started my non-lv picks.


----------



## FacundaRhose

snarfy said:


> This tote is very pretty!


Thanks! It comes with a little zippy pouch too. I had 2nd thoughts purchasing a purse from Tiffany but I sure do not regret it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I kinda fell out of love with LV for sometimes now so I have been cheating on him with other brands. Recently with this (Furla Amazzone) and this (Valentino Clutch)


----------



## twin-fun

Beautiful color on that Furla bag!


----------



## dangerouscurves

twin-fun said:


> Beautiful color on that Furla bag!



Thank you . It's more vivid and vibrant purple in real life.


----------



## OCMomof3

snarfy said:


> Rivale braclet.
> 
> View attachment 2271879



LOVE this!  I'm new to H jewelry (just started buying Clic Clacs) and the Rivale is on my list.  What a great blue!


----------



## shalomjude

Church's Brogues and Carven jackets and t-shirt


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Cheated BIG time with my Chanel medium classic flap, I'm banned for a long time & I don't care! This is my dream handbag & I am so happy


----------



## clu13

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Cheated BIG time with my Chanel medium classic flap, I'm banned for a long time & I don't care! This is my dream handbag & I am so happy



Congrats! It is so beautiful! A classic flap is always worth an extended stay in banned island!


----------



## vhenna

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Cheated BIG time with my Chanel medium classic flap, I'm banned for a long time & I don't care! This is my dream handbag & I am so happy



wow, congrats!


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

clu13 said:


> Congrats! It is so beautiful! A classic flap is always worth an extended stay in banned island!



Thanks clu! That's exactly how I feel


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

vhenna said:


> wow, congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## MDNA

*Celine Phantom in Flesh *


----------



## LovingLV81

Not sure this counts lol but yay for new couch !


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 2284425
> 
> 
> Not sure this counts lol but yay for new couch !



Love the couch, it looks very comfortable!


----------



## Weekend shopper

LVmyotherbaby said:


> Cheated BIG time with my Chanel medium classic flap, I'm banned for a long time & I don't care! This is my dream handbag & I am so happy



Gorgeous 



MDNA said:


> *Celine Phantom in Flesh *



Congrats love the color


----------



## LovingLV81

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Love the couch, it looks very comfortable!



Awe thank you ! It is super comfy


----------



## Shaz24

MDNA said:


> *Celine Phantom in Flesh *



That is absolutely gorgeous!! Flesh is such a beautiful colour


----------



## MDNA

Thank you both!


Weekend shopper said:


> Congrats love the color





Shaz24 said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous!! Flesh is such a beautiful colour


----------



## jerisue513

My new Gucci Guccissima Twins Medium Hobo in Black at work with me today


----------



## safida

MDNA said:


> *Celine Phantom in Flesh *



Wow!! &#304;t is sooo breathtaking!! Congrats!!!


----------



## safida

Cheated LV with turkish brand Divarese, here is my new buisness card holder, couldnt hold myself when the sale was 70% off, buttery soft leather and the color made the deal for me hehe


----------



## MDNA

Thank you, Safida!


safida said:


> Wow!! &#304;t is sooo breathtaking!! Congrats!!!


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

Weekend shopper said:


> Gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> Weekendshopper, Thank you, We are in our Honeymoon stage!


----------



## clu13

It's always shoes for me - LK Bennett and Jimmy choo today.


----------



## LVmyotherbaby

clu13 said:


> It's always shoes for me - LK Bennett and Jimmy choo today.
> 
> View attachment 2286817



They are both beautiful, Enjoy them!


----------



## clydekiwi

Tory burch natalie hobo med navy


----------



## jerisue513

Tory Burch makes such cute bags.  Congrats!!!


----------



## Rumpetaske

Hubby treated me to a new McQueen leather jacket


----------



## vinbenphon1

My Bespoke Burberry 'Little Crush' bag. Has been in storage for a month, but its my B'day now and I am allowed to play with her


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Don't know if these count, but I'm in &#10084;!


----------



## Dorf




----------



## vhenna

I cheated Louis Vuitton with Dolce&Gabbana. Dear Louis, please forgive me, I promise I'll be faithful!


----------



## NatashaCurry

Prada shoes and the Celine Mini Luggage in my profile pic. Feeling myself being pulled more and more to the Celine dark side away from LV.....


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My new 1.12 diamond solitaire necklace!!! I&#10084;it so much!!!


----------



## Camaro Chic

London/Paris shopping explosion. My bank account is hemorrhaging. Got three H bags and 3 scarves, and some Chanel sunnies. I'm so banned.


----------



## Camaro Chic

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2302274
> 
> 
> My new 1.12 diamond solitaire necklace!!! I&#10084;it so much!!!



I have one almost identical! So classy. Wear it in good health!


----------



## vhenna

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2302274
> 
> 
> My new 1.12 diamond solitaire necklace!!! I&#10084;it so much!!!



wowzers! it's super gorgeous. congrats!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Camaro Chic said:


> View attachment 2302471
> 
> 
> London/Paris shopping explosion. My bank account is hemorrhaging. Got three H bags and 3 scarves, and some Chanel sunnies. I'm so banned.



I want my bank account to be as abundant as yours when I grow up &#9786;


----------



## vhenna

Camaro Chic said:


> View attachment 2302471
> 
> 
> London/Paris shopping explosion. My bank account is hemorrhaging. Got three H bags and 3 scarves, and some Chanel sunnies. I'm so banned.



This shopping spree was probably worth getting banned!! I saw your LV reveal. thread, lovely picks I must say (again)!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Camaro Chic said:


> I have one almost identical! So classy. Wear it in good health!



Thank you!!! The older l get l'm leaning more towards classic and simple pieces... like understated elegance. I would love to see a pic of yours, l bet its 5 carats and absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

vhenna said:


> wowzers! it's super gorgeous. congrats!



Thank you! DH gave it to me after a romantic evening alone just the two of us... I haven't taken it off since!!!


----------



## LovingLV81

Camaro Chic said:


> View attachment 2302471
> 
> 
> London/Paris shopping explosion. My bank account is hemorrhaging. Got three H bags and 3 scarves, and some Chanel sunnies. I'm so banned.



Holy freaking haul batman !!!! Man I want to be you when I grown up ha ha !!!! That is super crazy awesome !


----------



## Camaro Chic

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thank you!!! The older l get l'm leaning more towards classic and simple pieces... like understated elegance. I would love to see a pic of yours, l bet its 5 carats and absolutely stunning!!!



5 carats don't I wish! It's very similar to yours. Just under 1.5 carats; colorless. I wear it all the time! Your DH sounds like a keeper!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

It's beautiful!!! I love your four prong setting... Mine has 6.


----------



## Camaro Chic

vhenna said:


> This shopping spree was probably worth getting banned!! I saw your LV reveal. thread, lovely picks I must say (again)!



:shame: thank you!



NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I want my bank account to be as abundant as yours when I grow up &#9786;



You don't want it right now, that's for certain!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

See... The four prong setting makes it look even bigger!!!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Thank you! It's dirty right now but when clean it really sparkles. Ooooh shiny.


----------



## Camaro Chic

I love that chain on yours. Snake chain? They're my favorite.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Camaro Chic said:


> :shame: thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> You don't want it right now, that's for certain!



I don't think I've seen your LV reveal thread, but based on your other purchases I'm sure it was huge!!! My DH took me 2 weeks ago and told me to get what I wanted... I'm still in awe of that experience!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Camaro Chic said:


> I love that chain on yours. Snake chain? They're my favorite.



It is a snake chain, they're also my fav!!!


----------



## Camaro Chic

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I don't think I've seen your LV reveal thread, but based on your other purchases I'm sure it was huge!!! My DH took me 2 weeks ago and told me to get what I wanted... I'm still in awe of that experience!!!



http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...bond-street-shopping-mania-reveal-832104.html you can see for yourself how utterly mad I went. 

Oooh what did you select??


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Camaro Chic said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...bond-street-shopping-mania-reveal-832104.html you can see for yourself how utterly mad I went.
> 
> Oooh what did you select??



Wow!!! You're my idol!!!

I chose Trevi Pm, Speedy B 35(mono), Zippy Organizer (damier), large cosmetic case (mono), mini pochette (damier), and a cles (damier)... I also bought my first pair of CL's!!!


----------



## Camaro Chic

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Wow!!! You're my idol!!!
> 
> I chose Trevi Pm, Speedy B 35(mono), Zippy Organizer (damier), large cosmetic case (mono), mini pochette (damier), and a cles (damier)... I also bought my first pair of CL's!!!
> 
> View attachment 2302502




That's a pretty impressive haul!! 

Ooooh I love CL!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Camaro Chic said:


> That's a pretty impressive haul!!
> 
> Ooooh I love CL!



Thanks!!! I had a blast. The staff at LV were amazing!!! Do you own a lot of CL's? I want some nudes nxt...


----------



## FATUME

I bought two items yesterday one is for me which is a CH bracelet












And the other is a gift which is a pair of Tory Burch earrings


----------



## shopingisfun

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Wow!!! You're my idol!!!
> 
> I chose Trevi Pm, Speedy B 35(mono), Zippy Organizer (damier), large cosmetic case (mono), mini pochette (damier), and a cles (damier)... I also bought my first pair of CL's!!!
> 
> View attachment 2302502



LVOE your new ensembles.


----------



## NSB

pink2356 said:


> Goyard saint louis pm


Do you like our Goyard bag? I
am so torn between this style Goyard & the LV DE neverfull.


----------



## Dorf




----------



## FATUME

These are the non LV items that I put on rotation recently


----------



## LovingLV81

Dorf said:


>



Too die for !! You have amazing taste !! I &#10084; your style !! It is so fun to watch !


----------



## Dorf

LovingLV81 said:


> Too die for !! You have amazing taste !! I &#10084; your style !! It is so fun to watch !


 Thank you very much


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

shopingisfun said:


> LVOE your new ensembles.



Thanks! Me too!!!


----------



## FacundaRhose

I only have one non-lv, my tiffany tote.


----------



## FacundaRhose

here's another photo I posted on a different thread.


----------



## FacundaRhose

I did post before that I have a coach in red (from their men's collection, I love the leather) but I tend to ignore it since I always grab my LVs instead of that. so I returned it.
I do love this tiffany though. I wanted the real tiffany blue. there's a lot of similar color that came out recently but it's not quite the right swatch, it's usually too blue (robyn blue) or too green (mint). so I figured might as well get from tiffany to get that genuine tiffany blue. I love it.


----------



## FacundaRhose

FATUME said:


> These are the non LV items that I put on rotation recently



love your SC!


----------



## jeya13

I was big into Coach for a while and after getting up to about 20 in my collection this past spring, I downsized to just 5. Other than that, I've got 1 Longchamp, 1 Burberry, 1 RM, 1 Brighton in addition to my 3 lonely LVs ( for now )


----------



## NSB

pink2356 said:


> Goyard saint louis pm


Do you like your goyard bag? How has it held up? I am trying to decide between this & LV DE neverfull.


----------



## Damier Dme

Luxurykebaya said:


> i also own this lady dior  just got it last dec 2012



Gorgeous bag. My next non-LV bag would probably be a Lady Dior in small or medium if I found it pre-loved. 

As for me, I have owned Chloe, Miu Miu, and Fendi, but the LV community and shopping experiences have made me somewhat brand-loyal to LV, for now. In other words, there may be comparable designs elsewhere, but I will gravitate toward LV because it comes with the perks of having a nice shopping experience with my SA and sharing it with fellow LV-lovers, who are like no others!!  I also find LV to be more durable, overall. I'm getting a little tired of my newfound rain aversion thanks to LV... but over time I'm sure I'll relax.


----------



## Camaro Chic

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thanks!!! I had a blast. The staff at LV were amazing!!! Do you own a lot of CL's? I want some nudes nxt...



A few but nothing really mind-blowing. Nudes, blacks and reds pretty much. Basics. For court, with my suits. 

I have a weakness for Manolos. :shame: and I've found Diane Von Furstenberg makes the most amazing shoes. 

I may have a slight shoe problem :shame:


----------



## LV&Lexus07

A couple of Gucci wallets and some Versace shades. Also, Toms and Prada shoes. &#128513;


----------



## Dorf

LV&Lexus07 said:


> A couple of Gucci wallets and some Versace shades. Also, Toms and Prada shoes. &#128513;
> View attachment 2303151
> 
> View attachment 2303152


VERY nice wallets! What kind of material is the one on the right?


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Dorf said:


> VERY nice wallets! What kind of material is the one on the right?



Thanks! It's "Original GG Canvas." Basically, uncoated canvas.


----------



## K.H.LVoe

Got more H goodies - a book about their scarves and a Kelly double tour bracelet.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Camaro Chic said:


> A few but nothing really mind-blowing. Nudes, blacks and reds pretty much. Basics. For court, with my suits.
> 
> I have a weakness for Manolos. :shame: and I've found Diane Von Furstenberg makes the most amazing shoes.
> 
> I may have a slight shoe problem :shame:



Ok. You sound like me, l want pretty practical CL's that l can wear to work. Are you an attorney? I take my LSAT on 08/26!!! I too have a shoe fetish, l can't get enough!!!


----------



## Camaro Chic

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Ok. You sound like me, l want pretty practical CL's that l can wear to work. Are you an attorney? I take my LSAT on 08/26!!! I too have a shoe fetish, l can't get enough!!!



Yes I am 

Oh boy, then it's just starting for you! Good luck with the LSAT!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Camaro Chic said:


> Yes I am
> 
> Oh boy, then it's just starting for you! Good luck with the LSAT!!



Cool. Thank you, I'm nervous!!! What area of law do you practice? I was told if I could muscle through the first year it would be smooth sailing after that!!! Lol.


----------



## missarewa

CL Patent Nude Ronaldos 120mm!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

missarewa said:


> CL Patent Nude Ronaldos 120mm!!!
> 
> View attachment 2303429
> 
> 
> View attachment 2303430
> 
> 
> View attachment 2303431



Beautiful!!! I think these are my nxt pair!!!


----------



## missarewa

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Beautiful!!! I think these are my nxt pair!!!



Thank you!


----------



## melissatrv

I gotta tip my hat to you and all the ladies who can walk around with shoes this high.  If someone gave me a million dollars to wear these for 5 minutes without falling I couldn't do it 



missarewa said:


> CL Patent Nude Ronaldos 120mm!!!
> 
> View attachment 2303429
> 
> 
> View attachment 2303430
> 
> 
> View attachment 2303431


----------



## MrsPPS

LoVeinLA said:


> Hi Nico!!
> You know, I'm actually content with LV canvas.  And yes... I do find myself diversifying!!  I love the clean simple looks of Prada.  And I love my Chanel GST.  My next purchase is another Chanel!



Sorry, I know I'm a little bit late in commenting on this one but...  How do you find the GST? I'm so tempted for that as my next bag... I'm stuck between an Emp Artsy, Celine Mini Luggage or the GST!! Having said that, I keep spending the 'Handbag Fund' money on smaller items (and holidays to Mexico!) so I'm getting nowhere fast with any bigger purchases. :-/


----------



## Camaro Chic

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Cool. Thank you, I'm nervous!!! What area of law do you practice? I was told if I could muscle through the first year it would be smooth sailing after that!!! Lol.



Yeah the first year is the hardest 

Personal injury, med mal and SSD.


----------



## geisha19

I'm soooo involve with this pair! My first CL! Matchy matchy with my Speedy Emp in Aube


----------



## Camaro Chic

My first Longchamp!


----------



## Dorf




----------



## shopingisfun

geisha19 said:


> I'm soooo involve with this pair! My first CL! Matchy matchy with my Speedy Emp in Aube



Loving them shoes. Can you please post a pic of them next to your Bag...


----------



## alexLVoer

LV&Lexus07 said:


> A couple of Gucci wallets and some Versace shades. Also, Toms and Prada shoes. &#128513;
> View attachment 2303151
> 
> View attachment 2303152



AHHHH i have the same Versace Shades on order in Black and Gold. I can't wait. How do they suit? are they really boxy


----------



## NSB

pink2356 said:


> Goyard saint louis pm


Do you like your Goyard? Have you had any trouble with the paint chipping?


----------



## missarewa

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Beautiful!!! I think these are my nxt pair!!!





melissatrv said:


> I gotta tip my hat to you and all the ladies who can walk around with shoes this high.  If someone gave me a million dollars to wear these for 5 minutes without falling I couldn't do it



lol! Anyone can do it. I started with low heels and kinda worked my way up. Also at 5'2" I really don't have a choice!!


----------



## missarewa

geisha19 said:


> I'm soooo involve with this pair! My first CL! Matchy matchy with my Speedy Emp in Aube



 Gorgeous!


----------



## LV&Lexus07

alexLVoer said:


> AHHHH i have the same Versace Shades on order in Black and Gold. I can't wait. How do they suit? are they really boxy


 A tad boxy but very comfortable. Full coverage without letting too much sun in.  I'd love to have the black and gold, too! Congrats!


----------



## alexLVoer

LV&Lexus07 said:


> A tad boxy but very comfortable. Full coverage without letting too much sun in.  I'd love to have the black and gold, too! Congrats!



YAY! I can't wait either.  I saw them a month ago and fell in love I have a pair of fancy Versace glasses that look similar to the pattern on the blue ones sooo the plain Black and Gold sold me


----------



## LoVeinLA

MrsPPS said:


> Sorry, I know I'm a little bit late in commenting on this one but...  How do you find the GST? I'm so tempted for that as my next bag... I'm stuck between an Emp Artsy, Celine Mini Luggage or the GST!! Having said that, I keep spending the 'Handbag Fund' money on smaller items (and holidays to Mexico!) so I'm getting nowhere fast with any bigger purchases. :-/



Hello there MrsPPS, 
I don't like the GST at all.  I have to say that it is one of my least favorite bags, and I will be parting ways soon.  I do love the look of Chanel.  I did find a shoulder bag from the new Fall collection just this weekend, and love something that is more functional.  The GST is boxy, can't wear it over the shoulders cuz the straps fall off, and it's not meant to be a arm bag.    I would go for the Celine Mini Luggage.  I think it's very classy and beautiful and stylish.  Good luck, and let me know what you decide.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I picked up an LV charm, and some black TB Revas. I &#10084; them!


----------



## OCMomof3

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2309562
> 
> View attachment 2309563
> 
> 
> I picked up an LV charm, and some black TB Revas. I &#10084; them!



Darling charm, and Revas are my favorite! Have too many pairs, lol!


----------



## dangerouscurves

I just bought this pretty Ferragamo bag on Ebay for only 170 Euros. I love love the color but it's not that popular in Germany. I guess that's why I won


----------



## vinbenphon1

dangerouscurves said:


> I just bought this pretty Ferragamo bag on Ebay for only 170 Euros. I love love the color but it's not that popular in Germany. I guess that's why I won
> 
> View attachment 2310362


Gorgeous bag. I love Ferragamo but their resale value is so low here in Australia that its not worth buying new. So not surprised you got a great deal...


----------



## dangerouscurves

vinbenphon1 said:


> Gorgeous bag. I love Ferragamo but their resale value is so low here in Australia that its not worth buying new. So not surprised you got a great deal...



Thank you! Same here in Germany. It's good for us . This bag still had plastic film attached when I got it. Lol.


----------



## Miss Bel Air

my first Gucci  Sukey tote


----------



## SherryW

Italian girl


----------



## Camaro Chic

I also got some Anya Hindmarch on my wurope trip.. apparently She did a collection sold only at Harrod's and the Museum of Islamic Art. I was fortunate enough to pick up a couple of pieces while in London. I wanted them all! This is my favorite by far-- travel jewelry case. 

View attachment 2311793
View attachment 2311794

View attachment 2311795
View attachment 2311796


It has separate compartments for all of your different pieces and lovely detailing. They had lots of other travel items as well and I am told it was released just this month. Has anyone seen or acquired these?


----------



## MDNA

Celine Phantom in Burgundy and Starbucks


----------



## Weekend shopper




----------



## clp moo em

prada sandals to match Kusama speedy


----------



## Maybi




----------



## Maybi

clp moo em said:


> View attachment 2315054
> prada sandals to match Kusama speedy


Perfect match!


----------



## Maybi

MDNA said:


> Celine Phantom in Burgundy and Starbucks


Ooohhhh...


----------



## Maybi

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2309562
> 
> View attachment 2309563
> 
> 
> I picked up an LV charm, and some black TB Revas. I &#10084; them!


Twins on reva, TB's always look nice.


----------



## clp moo em

Maybi said:


> Perfect match!



Thank you&#128515;


----------



## myusername

Never thought twice about MK until I saw this little tote irl.  Reminds me of my Neverfull PM.
Small Jet Set Travel Tote in Luggage...


Michael has kept me busy the last couple of months. I just love this style!


And these arrived yesterday...


----------



## Weekend shopper

Maybi said:


> Congrats girl, she's really nice!



Thank you. Going to move in today


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

clp moo em said:


> View attachment 2315054
> prada sandals to match Kusama speedy



The shoes are gorgeous, I love the color! And LVoe the kusama!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

MDNA said:


> Celine Phantom in Burgundy and Starbucks



Love the celine, very pretty color!


----------



## clp moo em

LVlvoe_bug said:


> The shoes are gorgeous, I love the color! And LVoe the kusama!



Thank you &#128515;&#128077;


----------



## Angie4m

I bought a Mulberry Effie, it just looked lovely, soft, slouchy and it was a lovely deep pink colour but everytime I use it it rained. Not great even when treated so after 4 uses I gave it to my mother who I believe has used much more in a few months than I ever did in the 9/10 months I owned it. 

I just can't do anything but LV when it comes to bags........unless its a Alexander McQueen Union Jack Skull clutch (but that's a display item only and will never be used far too pretty)


----------



## OCMomof3

A Wolf range for our new kitchen!  Not as fun as a new LV, but pretty great nonetheless.


----------



## clu13

OCMomof3 said:


> A Wolf range for our new kitchen!  Not as fun as a new LV, but pretty great nonetheless.



This is the most exciting thing I've seen in a while!  Congrats to you and happy cooking!  

We are in the process of deciding what to do with our kitchen/appliances.  That is why I cannot go to LV. We are on our third architect, but I think this one finally got it! 

My husband went to a event for the Carolina Panthers last week that was sponsored Electrolux - the Icon french door frig was up for silent auction so we got it.


----------



## SherryW

Gucci Soho Tote in red to match my favourite Floreishm flat


----------



## OCMomof3

clu13 said:


> This is the most exciting thing I've seen in a while!  Congrats to you and happy cooking!
> 
> We are in the process of deciding what to do with our kitchen/appliances.  That is why I cannot go to LV. We are on our third architect, but I think this one finally got it!
> 
> My husband went to a event for the Carolina Panthers last week that was sponsored Electrolux - the Icon french door frig was up for silent auction so we got it.



Thanks Clu!  Wow, not familiar with the Electrolux but sounds amazing!  Good for you! This is our first time doing a custom kitchen, and it has been very exciting....but so many choices!


----------



## OCMomof3

SherryW said:


> View attachment 2316228
> 
> Gucci Soho Tote in red to match my favourite Floreishm flat



Beautiful Sherry!  That red is amazing!


----------



## Dorf




----------



## Jaeniver

Mulberry Medium Lily in black Soft Grain with Nickel hardware


----------



## Dorf




----------



## FATUME

Dune flats






Coach bracelet and flats


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

NUDE PATENT NEOFILO 120's!


----------



## j'aime bags

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2321637
> 
> NUDE PATENT NEOFILO 120's!


Loving the CL pinky nude on you. It's such an amazing color


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

j'aime bags said:


> Loving the CL pinky nude on you. It's such an amazing color



Thank you, I love it! CL nude is so pretty!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

FATUME said:


> Dune flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach bracelet and flats



Gorgeous shoes!


----------



## clu13

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thank you, I love it! CL nude is so pretty!



Congrats! CL nude is definitely unique! I have mauds and love that they can be nude or go with pink!


----------



## clu13

FATUME said:


> Dune flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach bracelet and flats



Excellent choices! I've been hearing a lot about Dune shoes - are they comfortable?


----------



## clu13

Dorf said:


>



You have such great style Dorf!


----------



## Juniper10

Couldn't resist this...and my Samorga felt speedy 35 organizer fits great!


----------



## Dorf

clu13 said:


> You have such great style Dorf!


Thanks! I like this particular Gucci print very much.


----------



## FATUME

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Gorgeous shoes!



Thank you 




clu13 said:


> Excellent choices! I've been hearing a lot about Dune shoes - are they comfortable?



Thanks. Yes they are. I have just discovered DUNE recently so I only have 3 pairs, but the ones I have are nice and easy on my wide feet


----------



## Nico_79

FATUME said:


> Dune flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach bracelet and flats


Fatume - your Dune shoes are so pretty!! This is a very enabling picture!


----------



## Nico_79

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2321637
> 
> NUDE PATENT NEOFILO 120's!


Ahh congrats on your nude CLs!!


----------



## Nico_79

Juniper10 said:


> Couldn't resist this...and my Samorga felt speedy 35 organizer fits great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2322290
> View attachment 2322291
> View attachment 2322295


Juniper this is such a cool looking McQueen bag!


----------



## Nico_79

Dorf said:


>


Oh my goodness Dorf, you are on a roll with Gucci!


----------



## FATUME

Nico_79 said:


> Fatume - your Dune shoes are so pretty!! This is a very enabling picture!



Hehehe thanks. They also have them in black and now I'm thinking maybe I should get them too


----------



## clu13

I opted for Jenn-Air as I cannot resist a touch screen


----------



## warden2

Black and Gold MK Selma. Feels a bit weird to not carry LV but I think she's cute!


----------



## safida

FATUME said:


> Dune flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach bracelet and flats



Those coach flats looks soooo cute!! Congrats


----------



## safida

clu13 said:


> I opted for Jenn-Air as I cannot resist a touch screen
> 
> View attachment 2324081



Clu! &#304; hear you, we have planned kitchen rennovations as well, recently have ordered all the home appliance from Miele.. When my dh has paid the bill i thought for that money i could buy several sc, hermes and sooo many lv slgs that will be enough for the life heheh

But i m so happy that we have finally changed our 5 years old siemens home appliances, cause everything started to not workproperly which irritated me so much...

Congrats on yours looks very gorgeous...


----------



## safida

warden2 said:


> View attachment 2324279
> 
> 
> Black and Gold MK Selma. Feels a bit weird to not carry LV but I think she's cute!



&#304; have seen this beauty couple days agon in mk store.. &#304;t looks really sooo elegant!! Congrats look gorgeous on you


----------



## Angie4m

clu13 said:


> I opted for Jenn-Air as I cannot resist a touch screen
> 
> View attachment 2324081



Simply gorgeous!


----------



## FATUME

safida said:


> Those coach flats looks soooo cute!! Congrats



Thanks safida  best part is that they were on sale


----------



## Tulip2

This is my first post in this Thread!  I usually always go for the LV of the moment, but this time I sent myself to Ban Island, saved up, and got something I've always wanted.

Presenting my Victorian "Old Mine" Diamond Dangle Earrings:


----------



## clu13

Tulip2 said:


> This is my first post in this Thread!  I usually always go for the LV of the moment, but this time I sent myself to Ban Island, saved up, and got something I've always wanted.
> 
> Presenting my Victorian "Old Mine" Diamond Dangle Earrings:



Congrats to you! I am so happy for you! These are gorgeous! I recall your thread about debating the purchase.


----------



## Tulip2

clu13 said:


> Congrats to you! I am so happy for you! These are gorgeous! I recall your thread about debating the purchase.



Thank you clu!  I tried to post a link to my Reveal in the Jewelry Box Forum, but it ended up showing Demi Moore something or other!  Too weird.  So I went ahead and posted pictures in a couple of places.

There were a lot of wonderful people helping with this decision.  I hope they also see the pictures and think I made the right decision.


----------



## FATUME

Tulip2 said:


> This is my first post in this Thread!  I usually always go for the LV of the moment, but this time I sent myself to Ban Island, saved up, and got something I've always wanted.
> 
> Presenting my Victorian "Old Mine" Diamond Dangle Earrings:



Wow very pretty earrings.congrats


----------



## Dorf

Some stuff from Gucci arrived today


----------



## FATUME

Dorf said:


> Some stuff from Gucci arrived today



Love the wallet . Congrats


----------



## Dorf

FATUME said:


> Love the wallet . Congrats


Thanks


----------



## FATUME

Got these for my mother


----------



## Nico_79

Tulip2 said:


> This is my first post in this Thread!  I usually always go for the LV of the moment, but this time I sent myself to Ban Island, saved up, and got something I've always wanted.
> 
> Presenting my Victorian "Old Mine" Diamond Dangle Earrings:


These are so pretty Tulip!! I'm so happy you went for these instead of the Pallas.


----------



## Nico_79

clu13 said:


> I opted for Jenn-Air as I cannot resist a touch screen
> 
> View attachment 2324081


Clu, I'm so envious! You have to post what your renovated kitchen looks like once it's complete!


----------



## Tulip2

Nico_79 said:


> These are so pretty Tulip!! I'm so happy you went for these instead of the Pallas.



Thanks Nico!  I'm glad you think they're worth it too.

Actually, I'm on the hunt for that Pallas in Questche even as we speak.


----------



## Nico_79

Tulip2 said:


> Thanks Nico!  I'm glad you think they're worth it too.
> 
> Actually, I'm on the hunt for that Pallas in Questche even as we speak.


You are quite the escape artist!


----------



## RNLuvLV

Tulip2 said:


> Thanks Nico!  I'm glad you think they're worth it too.
> 
> Actually, I'm on the hunt for that Pallas in Questche even as we speak.


 
Tulip!!!! No wonder I can't find the magic broom anywhere....you hid it! 
The Pallas is so chic and irresistible! I'm sure it will go well with your lovely earrings!


----------



## gelbergirl

Got my first pair of Frye boots - Veronica Canvas Shortie in Cognac


----------



## Dorf

My new Gucci GG canvas wallet with signature web


----------



## SweetCherries

A RGGH black work Balenciaga bag.&#9829;


----------



## ViCharm

My obsession with UGG boots continues! These two new pairs make 5  sorry Vuitton


----------



## Dorf




----------



## Damier Dme

gelbergirl said:


> Got my first pair of Frye boots - Veronica Canvas Shortie in Cognac


 
You won't regret Frye! I have a tall pair and wear them at least twice a week in winter, and they still look great. So comfy, too.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

I hear you, ViCharm, I own 7 pairs of Uggs! :lolots:


----------



## Christofle

It's that time of year again! Back to school and I picked up some new supplies 

I might of gone a little overboard 

Burberry london linen/wool suit with cotton/silk burberry shirt



Calzature Marini dress shoes in calf and camel leather



Hermes 90cm pocket square 



Dolce & Gabbana Remark briefcase



Sailor King of Pen Mosaique


----------



## cafe1414

Christofle said:


> It's that time of year again! Back to school and I picked up some new supplies
> 
> I might of gone a little overboard
> 
> Burberry london linen/wool suit with cotton/silk burberry shirt
> View attachment 2342512
> 
> 
> Calzature Marini dress shoes in calf and camel leather
> View attachment 2342513
> 
> 
> Hermes 90cm pocket square
> View attachment 2342518
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana Remark briefcase
> View attachment 2342514
> 
> 
> Sailor King of Pen Mosaique
> View attachment 2342515


Back to school ??!!! Looks like you're all set! Love the bag......


----------



## cafe1414

Got this for hubby.......


----------



## Christofle

cafe1414 said:


> Back to school ??!!! Looks like you're all set! Love the bag......



Thanks  It is a lovely bag, but its downside is that it weighs 5 lbs even when empty.


----------



## Christofle

cafe1414 said:


> Got this for hubby.......



Great choice, I'm sure he's fond of the shoulder strap!


----------



## graebelle

gelbergirl said:


> Got my first pair of Frye boots - Veronica Canvas Shortie in Cognac


love frye! nice boots


----------



## April i.

Sorry for being unfaithful, mr. vuitton... I just can't help it! :cry:


----------



## OCMomof3

April i. said:


> Sorry for being unfaithful, mr. vuitton... I just can't help it! :cry:
> 
> View attachment 2343143


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

April i. said:


> Sorry for being unfaithful, mr. vuitton... I just can't help it! :cry:
> 
> View attachment 2343143


----------



## April i.

OCMomof3 said:


> That's beautiful! I am really liking Givenchy bags right now.



Thank you!


----------



## April i.

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Gorgeous Givenchy!



Thanks! I


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

April i. said:


> Sorry for being unfaithful, mr. vuitton... I just can't help it! :cry:
> 
> View attachment 2343143


----------



## mjms505

Here's my latest...wouldn't exchange him for any LV!


----------



## that_claudz

mjms505 said:


> Here's my latest...wouldn't exchange him for any LV!



Nawwww! He's adorable! Congrats on your new family member! What is his name?


----------



## mjms505

His name is Murphy a 9 wk old Goldendoodle...love him   Might have to get him an LV collar when he's older.


----------



## that_claudz

mjms505 said:


> His name is Murphy a 9 wk old Goldendoodle...love him   Might have to get him an LV collar when he's older.



Aww lovely name! I am sure he will be spoilt to bits! 
Hehe I had a giggle at Goldendoodle. I think you should just name him Goldenoodle instead! Hehe!


----------



## BagLady14

This is really cheating.  Last time I bought Coach was 2004. It's purple & soft & squishy.  Sorry Louie.  I'll be back to you in October.


----------



## FATUME

mjms505 said:


> Here's my latest...wouldn't exchange him for any LV!



My heart skipped a beat. Adorable


----------



## cupcakegirl

mjms505 said:


> Here's my latest...wouldn't exchange him for any LV!



OMG, I wouldn't trade him for any LV either (or any bag)!  Look at that face!!!!  He's so stinkin' cute!


----------



## April i.

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> gorgeous




Thanks spoiledroyalty


----------



## April i.

mjms505 said:


> Here's my latest...wouldn't exchange him for any LV!



Ooooh so cute!


----------



## Weekend shopper

mjms505 said:


> Here's my latest...wouldn't exchange him for any LV!



Your new baby is adorable


----------



## graebelle

mjms505 said:


> Here's my latest...wouldn't exchange him for any LV!



Neither would I- what is his name ?


----------



## FATUME

Went to MK with a friend who wanted to buy a purse and ended up with these.  I couldn't resist them as they hugged my wide feet so well. They're very comfortable


----------



## bujanglapok

Bought six month after my NF


----------



## helene20

I bought another Rebecca Minkoff bag. Starting to like MK a lot. Should be able to post a pic soon.


----------



## MDNA

I cheated on LV with my first Prada Saffiano Tote in Cammeo


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

MDNA said:


> I cheated on LV with my first Prada Saffiano Tote in Cammeo


beautiful congrats!


----------



## MDNA

Thank you!


*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> beautiful congrats!


----------



## FATUME

MDNA said:


> I cheated on LV with my first Prada Saffiano Tote in Cammeo



Oh I see you finally got the tote you wanted. Congrats


----------



## NatashaCurry

My Saturday purchase from Celine (minus the shoes).


----------



## MDNA

Thank you 


FATUME said:


> Oh I see you finally got the tote you wanted. Congrats


----------



## safida

MDNA said:


> I cheated on LV with my first Prada Saffiano Tote in Cammeo



Woohoo so happy you went with this beauty! Absolutely gorgeous! Pls do mod pics too!


----------



## MDNA

Thank you, Safida!  I will get some mod shots when I have some extra free time 


safida said:


> Woohoo so happy you went with this beauty! Absolutely gorgeous! Pls do mod pics too!


----------



## ssv003

MDNA said:


> I cheated on LV with my first Prada Saffiano Tote in Cammeo



Yay, you got it! It's so beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## MDNA

Thank you 


ssv003 said:


> Yay, you got it! It's so beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## Hermancat

BagLady14 said:


> This is really cheating.  Last time I bought Coach was 2004. It's purple & soft & squishy.  Sorry Louie.  I'll be back to you in October.



Lovely Coach, what color is it?


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

BagLady14 said:


> This is really cheating.  Last time I bought Coach was 2004. It's purple & soft & squishy.  Sorry Louie.  I'll be back to you in October.


I just bought this in black/brass! How are you liking it? I'm not really cheating on LV. I plan to use my Milla DA so it's more like a threesome


----------



## lshcat

While I still hem and haw over whether or not to buy the Portobello... I got a little Gucci to tide me over.  I have a thing for skeleton keys ~ my 2 houses I've owned have both been older, and we used them. I think this will be cute as a small charm on my LV bags but until I decide, just for now it's on a Fendi cles.


----------



## gelbergirl

lshcat said:


> While I still hem and haw over whether or not to buy the Portobello... I got a little Gucci to tide me over.  I have a thing for skeleton keys ~ my 2 houses I've owned have both been older, and we used them. I think this will be cute as a small charm on my LV bags but until I decide, just for now it's on a Fendi cles.



Looks pretty!


----------



## FATUME

I cheated with this Tory burch belt


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Don't know if this leather jacket counts, but I sure love it!!!


----------



## susiana

I just cheated Mr. Vuitton with this. Bought my first Chanel classic bag. So in love...


----------



## susiana

Oops..the picture.


----------



## FATUME

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2355937
> 
> 
> Don't know if this leather jacket counts, but I sure love it!!!



Looks great on you


----------



## FATUME

susiana said:


> I just cheated Mr. Vuitton with this. Bought my first Chanel classic bag. So in love...



I'm sure mr vuitton won't mind as this bag is stunning


----------



## shalomjude

susiana said:


> Oops..the picture.



wow ..looks lovely on you ..great choice


----------



## susiana

FATUME said:


> I'm sure mr vuitton won't mind as this bag is stunning


Thank you...



shalomjude said:


> wow ..looks lovely on you ..great choice


Thank you shalomjude...


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

FATUME said:


> Looks great on you



Thank you! I just hope it gets cold enough this winter for me to wear it!!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

susiana said:


> I just cheated Mr. Vuitton with this. Bought my first Chanel classic bag. So in love...



Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Weekend shopper

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2355937
> 
> 
> Don't know if this leather jacket counts, but I sure love it!!!



Love your jacket: ) it looks great on you


----------



## gelbergirl

Ugg winter boots


----------



## Markxmikesmom

susiana said:


> Oops..the picture.



Oh wow!!! Soooooo Pretty!!!


----------



## mallrat

susiana said:


> Oops..the picture.


Love it! A true classic.


----------



## April i.

I was planning to buy an epi noe this month but i can't resist buying this bag! It's on my wishlist so i really don't regret purchasing it, again, i apologize mr. Vuitton.


----------



## shalomjude

April i. said:


> I was planning to buy an epi noe this month but i can't resist buying this bag! It's on my wishlist so i really don't regret purchasing it, again, i apologize mr. Vuitton.
> 
> View attachment 2360626


----------



## April i.

shalomjude said:


> beautiful colour ..congrats


Thank you!


----------



## MDNA

Congrats!  I just cheated on LV with Chanel too 


April i. said:


> I was planning to buy an epi noe this month but i can't resist buying this bag! It's on my wishlist so i really don't regret purchasing it, again, i apologize mr. Vuitton.
> 
> View attachment 2360626


----------



## Fashionlvoer

MDNA said:


> I cheated on LV with my first Prada Saffiano Tote in Cammeo


I just love this bag!! It's beautiful, makes me want to cheat..lol!!


----------



## Saykosevgi

My first pair of CLs ))


----------



## lillywillowbug

The Coach Sadie haircalf in brown multi leather ..being modeled by my 2 year old.


----------



## snarfy

susiana said:


> Oops..the picture.



Looks so pretty on you!  I am still contemplating buying a classic Chanel and it has been for over 1/2 year!  I got side tracked big time by Hermes.  Now seeing your mod shot, i think I need to go to Chanel boutique!


----------



## Nico_79

snarfy said:


> Looks so pretty on you!  I am still contemplating buying a classic Chanel and it has been for over 1/2 year!  I got side tracked big time by Hermes.  Now seeing your mod shot, i think I need to go to Chanel boutique!


Ahh Snarfy, Chanel is so dangerous too! I do think a Classic Flap would be an awesome addition though.


----------



## Pavla

susiana said:


> I just cheated Mr. Vuitton with this. Bought my first Chanel classic bag. So in love...



Susiana, the bag is so beautiful! And it is a perfect size for you!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Ebonynoir

Vintage Ferragamo purse.


----------



## MDNA

Cheated big time on LV with Chanel Maxi Caviar


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Cheated on Louis with a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac. Even though I have an Eva, I lie this one. This is such a great quality bag and the price is even better. I have a second one coming to me any day now.


----------



## snarfy

Nico_79 said:


> Ahh Snarfy, Chanel is so dangerous too! I do think a Classic Flap would be an awesome addition though.



Goodness, Nico, don't need any more enabling.  You know what I will be thinking when I hold a Chanel in my hands.... But there is something about the classic black with GHW....


----------



## Mr.GQ

Gucci bamboo shopper tote small and some Gucci aviators (not pictured)




Hermes CDA GM


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

Purchased my first Gucci today!


----------



## BagLady14

Hermancat said:


> Lovely Coach, what color is it?



It's the Black Violet small Phoebe


----------



## Nico_79

snarfy said:


> goodness, nico, don't need any more enabling.  You know what i will be thinking when i hold a chanel in my hands.... But there is something about the classic black with ghw....


I hear you loud and clear friend!  I do think that one classic would be wonderful though. If that's the only Chanel you ever buy, I'd go with the black and ghw. It's just so iconic imo.


----------



## Hermancat

Thanks!  Love it!


----------



## lshcat

PuccaNGaru said:


> Cheated on Louis with a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac. Even though I have an Eva, I lie this one. This is such a great quality bag and the price is even better. I have a second one coming to me any day now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2366727



I LOVE Mini Macs! Looks great! I love your boots too, may I ask what they are? Thanks!


----------



## gelbergirl

LV BarbieDoll said:


> Purchased my first Gucci today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2367049



I saw the matching handbag to this today.
It is lovely!  Congrats


----------



## PuccaNGaru

lshcat said:


> I LOVE Mini Macs! Looks great! I love your boots too, may I ask what they are? Thanks!



These were a steal! I found them at Nordstrom Rack for $90. They are from Kenneth Cole and are super comfy. They are actually my first pair of short boots and I've never bought anything from Kenneth Cole before.


----------



## BagLady14

BrokenUSNQuill said:


> I just bought this in black/brass! How are you liking it? I'm not really cheating on LV. I plan to use my Milla DA so it's more like a threesome



I only used it one day so far.   I don't know if I really like it that much.  How about you?    I also bought the Madison sm Madeline in black but only used it maybe three days in 2 months.


----------



## Possum

too pretty to resist


----------



## Nico_79

Possum said:


> too pretty to resist


Congrats Possum!! Such a gorgeous colour and love the little horseshoe charm!!


----------



## that_claudz

Cheated with Chanel!


----------



## kirbymax

Ebonynoir said:


> Vintage Ferragamo purse.



I love SF.  This is so pretty.


----------



## Nico_79

that_claudz said:


> Cheated with Chanel!
> View attachment 2369501


So pretty! Love reds!


----------



## that_claudz

Nico_79 said:


> So pretty! Love reds!




Thank you Nico_79! I love the pop of colour and so excited to start using her!


----------



## MDNA

Pretty!  I also cheated with Chanel!


that_claudz said:


> Cheated with Chanel!
> View attachment 2369501


----------



## Possum

Nico_79 said:


> Congrats Possum!! Such a gorgeous colour and love the little horseshoe charm!!


 
Thankyou Nico!!


----------



## snarfy

Possum said:


> too pretty to resist



Congrats again Possum!   The more I look at your picture, the more I love UV.  Earlier this year I passed on a RC elan.  Something about it I just wasn't 100% sure although I really love my RC KDT.  Now I am dreaming about élan again!!  . I am bad.  I should be banned from H.


----------



## Possum

snarfy said:


> Congrats again Possum!   The more I look at your picture, the more I love UV.  Earlier this year I passed on a RC elan.  Something about it I just wasn't 100% sure although I really love my RC KDT.  Now I am dreaming about élan again!!  . I am bad.  I should be banned from H.


 
Thankyou again snarfy!! I know, it was the colour I just couldn't resist! I also wasn't sure about the elan shape, but it has really grown on me now. It's impossible to stay banned from H


----------



## shalomjude

Possum said:


> too pretty to resist




Congrats again ... love, love the colour and the charm too


----------



## Possum

shalomjude said:


> Congrats again ... love, love the colour and the charm too




Thankyou Shalomjude, glad to see you wore your Reporter today &#127802;


----------



## shalomjude

Possum said:


> Thankyou Shalomjude, glad to see you wore your Reporter today &#127802;



Thanks ... I hope you have used our wallet


----------



## shalomjude

that_claudz said:


> Cheated with Chanel!
> View attachment 2369501



Congrats ...lovely purchase and stunning colour


----------



## that_claudz

shalomjude said:


> Congrats ...lovely purchase and stunning colour




Thank you very much shalomjude! I am very happy with the purchase. One of many lovely items I got from my trip!


----------



## BagLady14

Darla mini wallet


----------



## BagLady14

Front of Kate Spade Darla


----------



## kef2

I cheated with Rebecca Minkoff, and I think I may again sometime in the future. Sorry Mr Vuitton, you will always be my first love though xx


----------



## K.H.LVoe

So, I had an unexpected chance today to go to the LV boutique to choose my Christmas present, but I missed my train. :cry: 

Naturally I felt very disappointed. As I headed back home I decided to stop by at a shopping center and saw the most beautiful shoes in a shop window. The great thing was that they cost about the same price as my train tickets would have cost (trains are waaaay too expensive when you don't book in advance where I live) so I got them! I missed the train but got a pair of beautiful heels instead. Now I'm actually glad I didn't make it to the train today.


----------



## ssv003

Lots and lots of months went by of cheating and I assembled a Celine collection... Hence my Celine family.




But now I'm back to LV starting this week! I can't wait to share my new LV with everyone soon!


----------



## ssv003

K.H.LVoe said:


> So, I had an unexpected chance today to go to the LV boutique to choose my Christmas present, but I missed my train. :cry:
> 
> Naturally I felt very disappointed. As I headed back home I decided to stop by at a shopping center and saw the most beautiful shoes in a shop window. The great thing was that they cost about the same price as my train tickets would have cost (trains are waaaay too expensive when you don't book in advance where I live) so I got them! I missed the train but got a pair of beautiful heels instead. Now I'm actually glad I didn't make it to the train today.



I love your shoes!! Sometimes things like that are meant to happen


----------



## MDNA

Drooling! AMAZING!


ssv003 said:


> lots of months went by of cheating and i assembled a celine collection... Hence my celine family.
> 
> View attachment 2373779
> 
> 
> but now i'm back to lv starting this week! I can't wait to share my new lv with everyone soon! :d


----------



## ssv003

MDNA said:


> Drooling! AMAZING!



Thanks MDNA  I'll let you know when I do my reveal!


----------



## IN LVOE

ssv003 said:


> Lots of months went by of cheating and I assembled a Celine collection... Hence my Celine family.
> 
> View attachment 2373779
> 
> 
> But now I'm back to LV starting this week! I can't wait to share my new LV with everyone soon!


holy-holy-holy crap-on-a-cracker!!!!! wow!! i could not be more jealous ... that is by far one of the best cheating on LV collections i have seen......


----------



## Nico_79

ssv003 said:


> Lots of months went by of cheating and I assembled a Celine collection... Hence my Celine family.
> 
> View attachment 2373779
> 
> 
> But now I'm back to LV starting this week! I can't wait to share my new LV with everyone soon!


Wow stunning!


----------



## K.H.LVoe

ssv003 said:


> I love your shoes!! Sometimes things like that are meant to happen



Thank you! Now I need something in vernis amarante to match with them.  I love your Celine collection! You've been busy.


----------



## ssv003

IN LVOE said:


> holy-holy-holy crap-on-a-cracker!!!!! wow!! i could not be more jealous ... that is by far one of the best cheating on LV collections i have seen......





Nico_79 said:


> Wow stunning!





K.H.LVoe said:


> Thank you! Now I need something in vernis amarante to match with them.  I love your Celine collection! You've been busy.



Thanks so much, IN LVOE, Nico_79, & K.H.LVoe! I was certainly busy...  I'm missing Mr. Vuitton, though!


----------



## MDNA

Oh, did you get what I think it is?


ssv003 said:


> Thanks MDNA  I'll let you know when I do my reveal!


----------



## ssv003

MDNA said:


> Oh, did you get what I think it is?




You probably do know, haha. I'm getting it this Friday. I can't wait!


----------



## SpeedyLady37

I am falling out of LVoe  Until I see another Speedy that I need to curate, I am moving onto another brand.... Let's see my newbie that I got yesterday! 

Mulberry Bayswater in Midnight Blue with Shiny Goat leather and Nickle Hardware - replacing my Balenciaga Part-Time!


----------



## ssv003

SpeedyLady37 said:


> I am falling out of LVoe  Until I see another Speedy that I need to curate, I am moving onto another brand.... Let's see my newbie that I got yesterday!
> 
> Mulberry Bayswater in Midnight Blue with Shiny Goat leather and Nickle Hardware - replacing my Balenciaga Part-Time!



So gorgeous!! That color is amazing. Congrats!


----------



## jennytiu

Couldn't resist this beauty


----------



## jennytiu

Opps forgot to attach the picture


----------



## arielqueen

Two Chanel bags


----------



## AnnCha

arielqueen said:


> Two Chanel bags


 
You lucky lucky girl, envy is in the air over here


----------



## MDNA

Congrats!  The leather looks so luscious! 



SpeedyLady37 said:


> I am falling out of LVoe  Until I see another Speedy that I need to curate, I am moving onto another brand.... Let's see my newbie that I got yesterday!
> 
> Mulberry Bayswater in Midnight Blue with Shiny Goat leather and Nickle Hardware - replacing my Balenciaga Part-Time!


----------



## abby_a

Purchased my first Celine handbag


----------



## Nico_79

Officially banned and poor!


----------



## Fashionlvoer

Nico_79 said:


> Officially banned and poor!


But at least you have gorgeous and difficult to obtain beauty. Enjoy and congrats!!


----------



## laurends

jennytiu said:


> Opps forgot to attach the picture



Love the Pandora!

How is it? Definitely lusting after that bag...


----------



## shalomjude

Nico_79 said:


> Officially banned and poor!



Wow ...amazing and well worth the ban


----------



## simhiji

My most recent non LV purchase was a Balenciaga Envelope Clutch in Anthracite. Love it! But love my LVs too


----------



## that_claudz

Nico_79 said:


> Officially banned and poor!




Omg Nico! I have no words! It's amazing! Enjoy!


----------



## Possum

Nico_79 said:


> Officially banned and poor!


 
NICO!!!!!!  So pretty!! Congrats on your red beauty and your beautiful shawl.


----------



## LovingLV81

Loving this bag  it holds a lot with out being to be big or 2 small for my needs about the size of LV Neverfull PM  couldn't pass it up for the price !


----------



## princess288428

Chanel WOC 

I'm now officially banned for the next two years


----------



## Nico_79

Fashionlvoer said:


> But at least you have gorgeous and difficult to obtain beauty. Enjoy and congrats!!



 True, I am still in shock and awe that I even got it. I'll be eating ramen noodles for a while. 



shalomjude said:


> Wow ...amazing and well worth the ban



Thank you shalomjude! I'm so happy to get my UHG! 



that_claudz said:


> Omg Nico! I have no words! It's amazing! Enjoy!



That_claudz, thank you dear! I honestly don't know how to even explain how I feel about getting it. It's hard to describe the shock, awe and joy all rolled into one. 



Possum said:


> NICO!!!!!!  So pretty!! Congrats on your red beauty and your beautiful shawl.



Possum!! My partner in H crime, thank you so much! I can't wait to wear them both to dinner this weekend.


----------



## ssv003

Nico_79 said:


> Officially banned and poor!




A huge congrats!!! Wow!! Absolutely the best reason to be 

How does it feel?? One day I will work up to this. I'm so happy for you, Nico!!


----------



## Nico_79

ssv003 said:


> A huge congrats!!! Wow!! Absolutely the best reason to be
> 
> How does it feel?? One day I will work up to this. I'm so happy for you, Nico!!



Aww thank you ssv003! It feels unreal. I guess that's the best way to describe it. I woke up this morning thinking "OMG I have a B?!".  So it hasn't sunk in, I'm sure it will when I receive my bank statement in a month!   I hope one day you will obtain your dream bag too! It's a wonderful feeling.


----------



## sayakayumi

Nico_79 said:


> Officially banned and poor!


You cant own this beautiful bag and be poor at the same time  So what happens now? isnt this like the best bag in the world? is there anything else to aspire to? to top this? to rival it? big congrats!


----------



## Nico_79

sayakayumi said:


> You cant own this beautiful bag and be poor at the same time  So what happens now? isnt this like the best bag in the world? is there anything else to aspire to? to top this? to rival it? big congrats!



You're too funny sayakayumi! Thank you! I am feeling poor, maybe that's the better way to describe it.  I don't know if it's the best bag in the world, but I love the simple design that has lasted decades despite many trends that come and go.  I am hoping it can survive my treatment as my last two totes have bit the dust from work/travel.  I plan to use this puppy till I can't carry her anymore!   I have no idea what tops it, for me it's my dream bag.


----------



## that_claudz

Nico_79 said:


> That_claudz, thank you dear! I honestly don't know how to even explain how I feel about getting it. It's hard to describe the shock, awe and joy all rolled into one.




It's so exciting Nico! Enjoy! I bet you're overwhelmed! Haha although I am not quite sure that is the word to describe it! 

Must have been exciting yet scary to bite the bullet! Haha. You must be over the moon though! 

I was planning my next purchase and talking to DH about it. He is happy for me to get whatever provided we have the savings for it but I don't know how I am going to bring myself to buy something I can take both of us on a holiday with! I can't even imagine buying a H! Lol. You'll have to teach me the ways and help me with how to get over shopping guilt! Lol! 

Enjoy and I expect to see more pics!


----------



## LoVeinLA

I'm Toried out!!  With the Saks/Bloomie and TB Private Sale - I went a bit crazy!


----------



## LoVeinLA

^^Despite popular reviews, the Caroline wedge is super comfy!!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Nico_79 said:


> Officially banned and poor!



Wowzers Nico!! Congratulations!  I have been off/on with TPF so I haven't kept up with all your goodies lately but this one is a beauty!!!


----------



## myfirstchanel

Cheated with the neon pink Cambrige bag... Sorry LV but everything inside is still you


----------



## Nico_79

that_claudz said:


> It's so exciting Nico! Enjoy! I bet you're overwhelmed! Haha although I am not quite sure that is the word to describe it!
> 
> Must have been exciting yet scary to bite the bullet! Haha. You must be over the moon though!
> 
> I was planning my next purchase and talking to DH about it. He is happy for me to get whatever provided we have the savings for it but I don't know how I am going to bring myself to buy something I can take both of us on a holiday with! I can't even imagine buying a H! Lol. You'll have to teach me the ways and help me with how to get over shopping guilt! Lol!
> 
> Enjoy and I expect to see more pics!



Yes, it was very scary because I honestly wasn't expecting it. I thought maybe my SA would show me some colours and then tell me they were spoken for so I'd have to wait, but BAM she brings out my dream bag! 

I think guilt when spending that amount of money is natural, at least for me because I do realize the funds could go somewhere else like travel.  I'm lucky that I can afford to buy it, but this will be my only one for a looooooong time. It was a mix of opportunity and luck, one of those things that you seize because being offered your UHG is pretty rare in itself.



LoVeinLA said:


> I'm Toried out!!  With the Saks/Bloomie and TB Private Sale - I went a bit crazy!



LoVeinLA, wow what an amazing haul!! I love all your new pieces, you definitely had some fun I can tell! 



LoVeinLA said:


> Wowzers Nico!! Congratulations!  I have been off/on with TPF so I haven't kept up with all your goodies lately but this one is a beauty!!!



I've missed you on TPF! I guess it's good to take a break now and then, hope things are going well.  Thanks for the congrats! This is the last big purchase for me, the demons have been sated!


----------



## vhenna

Nico_79 said:


> Officially banned and poor!



wow, congrats! gorgeous color. it's perfect!


----------



## Nico_79

vhenna said:


> wow, congrats! gorgeous color. it's perfect!



Thank you vhenna! I am so happy!!!


----------



## LVartgal

Love my Chanel mini square flap in black caviar I finally tracked down.


----------



## LovingLV81

My hubby surprised me with this  totally in love with it MK mid size stainless steel limited edition watch hunger stop model MK 5814


----------



## that_claudz

So well said Nico. I think we do have to seize opportunities and at the end of the day, as cliche as this sounds- we only live once! Can't take money to the grave so I'm glad you found and got your UHG!


----------



## Dorf

Gucci Diamante briefcase


----------



## Nico_79

Dorf said:


> Gucci Diamante briefcase


Wow you've been on quite the Gucci roll lately Dorf. This is a pretty cool looking piece I must say.


----------



## Dorf

Nico_79 said:


> Wow you've been on quite the Gucci roll lately Dorf. This is a pretty cool looking piece I must say.


----------



## S*A*K

ssv003 said:


> Lots and lots of months went by of cheating and I assembled a Celine collection... Hence my Celine family.
> 
> View attachment 2373779
> 
> 
> But now I'm back to LV starting this week! I can't wait to share my new LV with everyone soon!



jwudwkbdgabsamsjag
 
I love bright bags but your choice in the Celine's are just so beautiful and timeless!
(yes I meant to type that gibberish because that was my immediate response)


----------



## S*A*K

Nico_79 said:


> Officially banned and poor!



Another non-LV beauty. The bag color/photo = :worthy:
I never ventured into this post before but I will more often. Thanks to you ladies for showcasing your other brands here!


----------



## Nico_79

S*A*K said:


> Another non-LV beauty. The bag color/photo = :worthy:
> I never ventured into this post before but I will more often. Thanks to you ladies for showcasing your other brands here!



Thank you S*A*K!  I enjoy this thread too, it's nice to see people indulging in other brands and not just LV. Sometimes a little deviation is necessary!


----------



## ssv003

S*A*K said:


> jwudwkbdgabsamsjag
> 
> I love bright bags but your choice in the Celine's are just so beautiful and timeless!
> (yes I meant to type that gibberish because that was my immediate response)



Aww, that's so sweet of you to say! haha. Thank you!!


----------



## boyoverboard

Dorf said:


> Gucci Diamante briefcase



Love this!


----------



## Dorf

boyoverboard said:


> Love this!


Thanks!


----------



## clu13

Nico_79 said:


> Officially banned and poor!




Wow! wow! Amazing!

I have been away for a while and missed this! It's my dream! Congrats to you!


----------



## clu13

Just two small personal splurges: Gucci scarf and LAMB booties

But I did go crazy at restoration hardware - so instead of a Birkin (someday my love) I will have a Savoy sofa, Louis bench, st James 72 inch dining table, 8 Hudson slip covered chairs, chrysanthemum 40 inch table, leather oviendo chaise and leather 1920s Georgian wingback. Lots of brown and beige but I am over the moon. So instead of carrying leather, I will just curl up in the leather. I can't for it all 
to be delivered.


----------



## Nico_79

clu13 said:


> Wow! wow! Amazing!
> 
> I have been away for a while and missed this! It's my dream! Congrats to you!



Thank you Clu! It was an unexpected opportunity that popped up so I had to take it. 



clu13 said:


> Just two small personal splurges: Gucci scarf and LAMB booties
> 
> But I did go crazy at restoration hardware - so instead of a Birkin (someday my love) I will have a Savoy sofa, Louis bench, st James 72 inch dining table, 8 Hudson slip covered chairs, chrysanthemum 40 inch table, leather oviendo chaise and leather 1920s Georgian wingback. Lots of brown and beige but I am over the moon. So instead of carrying leather, I will just curl up in the leather. I can't for it all
> to be delivered.
> View attachment 2393878
> View attachment 2393879
> View attachment 2393880
> View attachment 2393881
> View attachment 2393882



Clu, love the scarf and booties, but I must admit Restoration Hardware is one of my fave places to shop!! Love your choices, once you are done furnishing your dream home you must take some photos.


----------



## boyoverboard

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 2385902
> View attachment 2385903
> View attachment 2385904
> View attachment 2385905
> 
> View attachment 2385906
> 
> 
> My hubby surprised me with this  totally in love with it MK mid size stainless steel limited edition watch hunger stop model MK 5814



Love it!


----------



## swannwoman

Early Christmas present from DH. Been waiting a long time on this one. Since fall/winter 2010. It was sold out every time I tired to get this color combo. 
I do love the Gucci vintage web design.


----------



## dangerouscurves

At the moment there is no LV bag that I'm interested in. Good for me because I found this beautiful Fendi bag called Chameleon in small size. The leather is so thick and the color is very saturated. The craftsmanship and the quality is superb. I can see this bag last me years and years.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Nico_79 said:


> Officially banned and poor!



OMG!!! Congrats!! The B is to die for. I hope I'll get one also in the future. Is it the 30 or 35?


----------



## dangerouscurves

MDNA said:


> Cheated big time on LV with Chanel Maxi Caviar



The cheating is worth it. It's a beautiful bag MDNA!


----------



## Nico_79

dangerouscurves said:


> OMG!!! Congrats!! The B is to die for. I hope I'll get one also in the future. Is it the 30 or 35?



Thank you dangerouscurves! It's a size 35. 30cm is really nice too, but a bit small for me since I'm tall. I hope your B will find it's way to you!


----------



## Nico_79

dangerouscurves said:


> At the moment there is no LV bag that I'm interested in. Good for me because I found this beautiful Fendi bag called Chameleon in small size. The leather is so thick and the color is very saturated. The craftsmanship and the quality is superb. I can see this bag last me years and years.


Congrats on your new Fendi! The leather looks really lush, so hard to find that these days. I agree LV has nothing that has captured me yet.

Also love the vodka bottle and bag of peanuts, planning a party?


----------



## dangerouscurves

susiana said:


> Oops..the picture.



Susiana, tas Chanel kamu cantik sekali!


----------



## Nico_79

swannwoman said:


> Early Christmas present from DH. Been waiting a long time on this one. Since fall/winter 2010. It was sold out every time I tired to get this color combo.
> I do love the Gucci vintage web design.


Congratulations! That's so sweet of your DH! I love the vintage style, when I think of Gucci this colour combo always comes to mind.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Nico_79 said:


> Thank you dangerouscurves! It's a size 35. 30cm is really nice too, but a bit small for me since I'm tall. I hope your B will find it's way to you!



Thank you for the wish. I'm looking for size 30 preferably in violet/purple hue. You're a lucky lady!


----------



## dangerouscurves

MDNA said:


> I cheated on LV with my first Prada Saffiano Tote in Cammeo



Beautiful color. Please let us know how the quality is after sometime.


----------



## Nico_79

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you for the wish. I'm looking for size 30 preferably in violet/purple hue. You're a lucky lady!


H has some lovely purples, personally love Ultra Violet with ghw. A gf has that in a size 30 and it's stunning! They also had a purple called Iris which was darker, but I do not think it's in current circulation.


----------



## dangerouscurves

April i. said:


> Sorry for being unfaithful, mr. vuitton... I just can't help it! :cry:
> 
> View attachment 2343143


----------



## dangerouscurves

Nico_79 said:


> H has some lovely purples, personally love Ultra Violet with ghw. A gf has that in a size 30 and it's stunning! They also had a purple called Iris which was darker, but I do not think it's in current circulation.



Thank you for the info . I'll look out for it. I haven't bought any Hermes stuff so I think a reseller would be my first option as for now.


----------



## Nico_79

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you for the info . I'll look out for it. I haven't bought any Hermes stuff so I think a reseller would be my first option as for now.


Actually it's probably the easiest and most cost effective method in the long run unless you really do love other Hermes products. If I wasn't addicted to their silks and enamels, there is probably very little chance I'd be offered a B or K.


----------



## MDNA

Thank you 


dangerouscurves said:


> The cheating is worth it. It's a beautiful bag MDNA!


----------



## MDNA

I love it!  I find the quality to be good even though I've only had it for over two months!


dangerouscurves said:


> Beautiful color. Please let us know how the quality is after sometime.


----------



## clu13

dangerouscurves said:


> At the moment there is no LV bag that I'm interested in. Good for me because I found this beautiful Fendi bag called Chameleon in small size. The leather is so thick and the color is very saturated. The craftsmanship and the quality is superb. I can see this bag last me years and years.



This is a gorgeous bag!  Love Fendi shoes - I think I need a bag 

I am also not feeling any of the LV bags.  There are a lot that I like but nothing that I love.  I actually ordered a MIchael Kors Miranda finally - I have been lusting after this bag since its introduction.  It seems like every other day, there is a pic of a celeb carrying one, but the ones of alessandra ambrosio and Gwen Stefani pushed me over the edge.  Now I must wait wait for its arrival


----------



## Dorf




----------



## clu13

Dorf said:


>



Love all of your Gucci items!  You have been very busy 
These items are exceptional.  I am really like the low key, less logo style!


----------



## Dorf

clu13 said:


> Love all of your Gucci items!  You have been very busy
> These items are exceptional.  I am really like the low key, less logo style!


Yes, this Gucci print really radiates class and sophistication.


----------



## amrx87

Dorf said:


> Gucci Diamante briefcase



This is GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## ssv003

Cheated with my first H


----------



## Dorf

amrx87 said:


> This is GORGEOUS!!!!!


Thank you


----------



## dangerouscurves

ssv003 said:


> Cheated with my first H
> 
> View attachment 2396943



Love the color!


----------



## dangerouscurves

clu13 said:


> This is a gorgeous bag!  Love Fendi shoes - I think I need a bag
> 
> I am also not feeling any of the LV bags.  There are a lot that I like but nothing that I love.  I actually ordered a MIchael Kors Miranda finally - I have been lusting after this bag since its introduction.  It seems like every other day, there is a pic of a celeb carrying one, but the ones of alessandra ambrosio and Gwen Stefani pushed me over the edge.  Now I must wait wait for its arrival



Thank you!! I love their leather stuff. I have had a few handbags from them and the leather is just amazing. I had a Fendi classico No. 3 and it was amazing!


----------



## MDNA

Amazing! Congrats 


ssv003 said:


> Cheated with my first H
> 
> View attachment 2396943


----------



## JazzyMac

Dorf said:


> Gucci Diamante briefcase



I love it!!!  This bag makes Gucci look AWESOME.


----------



## JazzyMac

ssv003 said:


> Cheated with my first H
> 
> View attachment 2396943



Glad I'm not the only one!!!!  Phew!


----------



## Nico_79

ssv003 said:


> Cheated with my first H
> 
> View attachment 2396943


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## JazzyMac

Of course I had to get some stationary to fit inside my new Precious!  And then there was a wallet in my favorite color....

What can I say?  I'm a serial cheater.  I love SLGs of all flavors!


----------



## Nico_79

JazzyMac said:


> Of course I had to get some stationary to fit inside my new Precious!  And then there was a wallet in my favorite color....
> 
> What can I say?  I'm a serial cheater.  I love SLGs of all flavors!
> 
> View attachment 2397210
> View attachment 2397211


Congrats!! What a lovely assortment of colours! I still haven't been able to pull the trigger on an agenda, but your photos are very enabling.


----------



## JazzyMac

Nico_79 said:


> Congrats!! What a lovely assortment of colours! I still haven't been able to pull the trigger on an agenda, but your photos are very enabling.



The Bleu de Galice is such an awesome color!  I definitely feel the Hermes Ulysse is a better value than the LV version.  And way less flashier!  (shhhhh)


----------



## kvaladez_77

bluekit said:


> _  I've been acquiring vuitton and non-vuitton purchases lately.  Let's just say I've been on a purse-pursuit mode.
> 
> Here are my recent purchases: Kate Spade Watch hill Maryanne (the tote) and Watch Hill Mini Mirra, both in Navy Patent Leather.
> _


Love it!


----------



## Nico_79

JazzyMac said:


> The Bleu de Galice is such an awesome color!  I definitely feel the Hermes Ulysse is a better value than the LV version.  And way less flashier!  (shhhhh)


That is what I've been debating, I find myself leaning towards leather these days and H leather has some really stunning colours. Perhaps I'll take a look tomorrow on my visit to the store.


----------



## kvaladez_77

Kate spade Gold Coast Georgina Small


----------



## elleestbelle

I bit the bullet last month since NM had a triple points promotion and got a Chanel HG, black caviar M/L flap with gold hardware. Sorry this pic is so blurry!


----------



## clu13

elleestbelle said:


> I bit the bullet last month since NM had a triple points promotion and got a Chanel HG, black caviar M/L flap with gold hardware. Sorry this pic is so blurry!
> 
> View attachment 2397544




Congrats! Enjoy in good health! This is the classiest combo for a classic flap IMHO!


----------



## Nico_79

elleestbelle said:


> I bit the bullet last month since NM had a triple points promotion and got a Chanel HG, black caviar M/L flap with gold hardware. Sorry this pic is so blurry!
> 
> View attachment 2397544


Congrats on getting your Chanel HG!


----------



## elleestbelle

clu13 said:


> Congrats! Enjoy in good health! This is the classiest combo for a classic flap IMHO!




Thanks so much! I kept trying on the jumbo and m/l but always felt like the jumbo looked like it was "wearing me" because of the size. So glad that I went with the m/l!!



Nico_79 said:


> Congrats on getting your Chanel HG!




Thanks! I'm so excited that I finally pulled the trigger on this after debating getting this for over a year!!


----------



## coachgirl555

A surpise consignment store find last week.. Gucci Med Soho in Royal Purple


----------



## JazzyMac

coachgirl555 said:


> A surpise consignment store find last week.. Gucci Med Soho in Royal Purple




That's truly beautiful!!


----------



## coachgirl555

JazzyMac said:


> That's truly beautiful!!


 
Thank-You... I have a thong for purple!!


----------



## shopingisfun

coachgirl555 said:


> A surpise consignment store find last week.. Gucci Med Soho in Royal Purple



There is something special about that purple.  It pops...


----------



## MandaB

Just a few small MK items. LOVE the watch!


----------



## alexLVoer

MandaB said:


> View attachment 2397898
> 
> 
> Just a few small MK items. LOVE the watch!
> 
> View attachment 2397899



OMG I LOVEEEEE this watch Can you possibly pass on the serial number for this beauty? 

Congrats on your MK haul VERY lovely


----------



## MandaB

alexLVoer said:


> OMG I LOVEEEEE this watch Can you possibly pass on the serial number for this beauty?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your MK haul VERY lovely




Thank you . Ok, I'm new to this having a nice watch thing lol there are 2 numbers on the back of it so I'll give you both  

111304 
MK 5811 

I'm not sure which is the serial number & what the other is for lol


----------



## clu13

Finally - my Michael Kors large Miranda tote in azalea arrived. I've searched high and low for the perfect pink bag - LV and Chanel are just to girlie for me! I've tried! This is just edgy enough for me.


----------



## Nico_79

clu13 said:


> Finally - my Michael Kors large Miranda tote in azalea arrived. I've searched high and low for the perfect pink bag - LV and Chanel are just to girlie for me! I've tried! This is just edgy enough for me.
> 
> View attachment 2399557
> View attachment 2399558


Love the hot pink Clu! Congrats on find the right bag for you!


----------



## Snow Diva

My new Burberry sateen trench! I just love the colour


----------



## ssv003

Snow Diva said:


> My new Burberry sateen trench! I just love the colour
> View attachment 2400147




So gorgeous!! Burberry outerwear is the best! Congrats


----------



## epijasmine

ssv003 said:


> Cheated with my first H
> 
> View attachment 2396943


ooh.. Evelyne was my first ever H purchase too! congratulations.. she's a gorgeous bag


----------



## epijasmine

elleestbelle said:


> I bit the bullet last month since NM had a triple points promotion and got a Chanel HG, black caviar M/L flap with gold hardware. Sorry this pic is so blurry!
> 
> View attachment 2397544


blurry pic or not, she's still gorgeous!!!


----------



## epijasmine

coachgirl555 said:


> A surpise consignment store find last week.. Gucci Med Soho in Royal Purple


oh, what a great colour and I love the style too! congratulations!


----------



## epijasmine

JazzyMac said:


> Of course I had to get some stationary to fit inside my new Precious!  And then there was a wallet in my favorite color....
> 
> What can I say?  I'm a serial cheater.  I love SLGs of all flavors!
> 
> View attachment 2397210
> View attachment 2397211


oh wow, so gorgeous. So jealous!


----------



## ssv003

epijasmine said:


> ooh.. Evelyne was my first ever H purchase too! congratulations.. she's a gorgeous bag




Thank you so much, epijasmine!


----------



## elleestbelle

epijasmine said:


> blurry pic or not, she's still gorgeous!!!




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## melissatrv

Michael Kors Medium Jewel Selma in Fuchsia.  My first MK bag, could not pass it this bling!


----------



## Pursebop

*meet Miss CinderLego...*


----------



## Pursebop

*meet my HG ...Miss CinderLego...*


----------



## for3v3rz

I posted this on the Nov purchase. But had to put it here since is a non LV purchase...Today I went to LapCorp to have blood work done for my annual physical. So happen the place is located in Union Square. So after the lap, I was walking down the street and I saw Goyard. So I walked in, and some how I end up purchasing a large Saint-Louis and a matching wallet.


----------



## epijasmine

ssv003 said:


> Thank you so much, epijasmine!


you're welcome!


----------



## epijasmine

elleestbelle said:


> Thank you so much!!!


you're welcome!!


----------



## epijasmine

for3v3rz said:


> I posted this on the Nov purchase. But had to put it here since is a non LV purchase...Today I went to LapCord to have blood work done for my annual physical. So happen the place is located in Union Square. So after the lap, I was walking down the street and I saw Goyard. So I walked in, and some how I end up purchasing a large Saint-Louis and a matching wallet.


oh wow.. congratulations!


----------



## ssv003

for3v3rz said:


> I posted this on the Nov purchase. But had to put it here since is a non LV purchase...Today I went to LapCorp to have blood work done for my annual physical. So happen the place is located in Union Square. So after the lap, I was walking down the street and I saw Goyard. So I walked in, and some how I end up purchasing a large Saint-Louis and a matching wallet.




We're bag twins!! Congrats on your beautiful burgundy St Louis GM! The wallet is so great, too. Enjoy in good health!


----------



## bagchicky

My Prada saffiano lux tote 
It's very hard to capture it's true colour - the photo my SA sent me from the store is more true to life.


----------



## Pavla

bagchicky said:


> View attachment 2402008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Prada saffiano lux tote
> It's very hard to capture it's true colour - the photo my SA sent me from the store is more true to life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2402010



Beautiful bag, bagchicky!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Pavla

clu13 said:


> Finally - my Michael Kors large Miranda tote in azalea arrived. I've searched high and low for the perfect pink bag - LV and Chanel are just to girlie for me! I've tried! This is just edgy enough for me.
> 
> View attachment 2399557
> View attachment 2399558



clu13, the bag is amazing! I love the colour! Congrats!


----------



## clu13

Nico_79 said:


> Love the hot pink Clu! Congrats on find the right bag for you!





Pavla said:


> clu13, the bag is amazing! I love the colour! Congrats!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Dorf

Gucci key holder in brown Guccisima leather:


----------



## MainlyBailey

bagchicky said:


> View attachment 2402008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Prada saffiano lux tote
> It's very hard to capture it's true colour - the photo my SA sent me from the store is more true to life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2402010




Wow what a gorgeous color!


----------



## ViCharm

My new MK Selma


----------



## TashaLV

My first Fendi. I had to have it!!!!


----------



## that_claudz

Cheated big time! 

Already shared in a reveal thread, but wanted to come back over to LV and share the excitement as well. Here's my ultimate HG! Black caviar jumbo with SHW!  

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## that_claudz

TashaLV said:


> My first Fendi. I had to have it!!!!




Omg that is so awesome! Congrats!


----------



## TashaLV

that_claudz said:


> Omg that is so awesome! Congrats!



Thanks it was love at first sight


----------



## clu13

that_claudz said:


> Cheated big time!
> 
> Already shared in a reveal thread, but wanted to come back over to LV and share the excitement as well. Here's my ultimate HG! Black caviar jumbo with SHW!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2408453



Congrats to you!  Gorgeous.  A Black jumbo is an absolute classic and must have IMHO.


----------



## that_claudz

clu13 said:


> Congrats to you!  Gorgeous.  A Black jumbo is an absolute classic and must have IMHO.



Thank you clu. I am so pleased with it.  Really looking forward to taking her out!


----------



## ssv003

Recently cheated on Louis with H with my first CDC &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## charleston-mom

ssv003 said:


> Recently cheated on Louis with H with my first CDC &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2408599




Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## ssv003

charleston-mom said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!




Thanks so much, charleston-mom!


----------



## LoVeinLA

that_claudz said:


> Cheated big time!
> 
> Already shared in a reveal thread, but wanted to come back over to LV and share the excitement as well. Here's my ultimate HG! Black caviar jumbo with SHW!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2408453



Gorgeous gorgeous!!! I saw a few ladies tonight toting this jumbo flap over their black coats.  It really is stunning on any woman!! Congratulations!   Btw... It looks like Gold hw to me..


----------



## ssv003

that_claudz said:


> Cheated big time!
> 
> Already shared in a reveal thread, but wanted to come back over to LV and share the excitement as well. Here's my ultimate HG! Black caviar jumbo with SHW!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2408453




Absolutely beautiful bag. You'll treasure it forever. Congrats!


----------



## that_claudz

LoVeinLA said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous!!! I saw a few ladies tonight toting this jumbo flap over their black coats.  It really is stunning on any woman!! Congratulations!   Btw... It looks like Gold hw to me..



Thank you!

I think it's the warm lighting in the bedroom when I photographed this! You're right, it does look slightly gold! Hehe. 

It's summer here now, so I hope I will still find plenty of outfits to go with it. Can't go wrong with a black bag!



ssv003 said:


> Absolutely beautiful bag. You'll treasure it forever. Congrats!



Thank you! I have always admired this bag whenever I see it being carried by others. So happy that I have my very own.


----------



## alexandra28

Chanel Jumbo Caviar GHW


----------



## that_claudz

alexandra28 said:


> Chanel Jumbo Caviar GHW




Omg yay! I just got mine in SHW yesterday! Enjoy your new purchase! I bet you're excited just like me!


----------



## shalomjude

ssv003 said:


> Recently cheated on Louis with H with my first CDC &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2408599



Beautiful colour ..nice colour contrast against the gold hardware


----------



## Tzarina

She so cute I had to have her.

I've been considering switching to Coach as there's an outlet half an hour from where I work and LV bags are getting a little too expensive for me to justify.

The customer service I received from the SA at Coach was wonderful and hubby who hates shopping at LV (were talking full scale tantrums here) didn't complain once.

I was considering the Neverfull in damier ebene/epi for my next work bag but Coachs Borough has  caught my eye.
.


----------



## LovingLV81

Since LV did another price hike I decide to try to other ways of spending my saved up money and have been kinda going crazy with the pandora charms they are just sooo cute !


----------



## Stacy31

Hermes Double Sens (Orange/Gold) and Hermes Garden Party (Etoupe).  I purchased them several months back.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Bought this lovely at the Nordstrom Designer Sale yesterday. The color is Indian Summer/Medium Orange. The price was amazing!!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Oops, forgot to mention it's a Chloe Marcie.


----------



## clu13

Stacy31 said:


> Hermes Double Sens (Orange/Gold) and Hermes Garden Party (Etoupe).  I purchased them several months back.




So gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## clu13

alexandra28 said:


> Chanel Jumbo Caviar GHW




Congrats! I was my first Chanel and no other has ever compared!


----------



## clu13

PuccaNGaru said:


> Bought this lovely at the Nordstrom Designer Sale yesterday. The color is Indian Summer/Medium Orange. The price was amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2414949
> View attachment 2414950




Gorgeous!!!! Love that color!


----------



## MainlyBailey

alexandra28 said:


> Chanel Jumbo Caviar GHW




CONGRATS! I absolutely adore mine.


----------



## Stacy31

clu13 said:


> So gorgeous! Congrats!


 

Thanks clu13!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

My first piece of Chanel shhhhh

Galuchat sunglasses in silver.


----------



## MainlyBailey

vinbenphon1 said:


> My first piece of Chanel shhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> Galuchat sunglasses in silver.




Congrats! I love Chanel shades  I just smiled when I saw your kitty in the bowl- that's so funny and cute!


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> My first piece of Chanel shhhhh
> 
> Galuchat sunglasses in silver.



Lovely ...esp the stingray element ....your Kitty is cute


----------



## Adlyn

Gucci Soho Shoulder Bag


----------



## BleuSaphir

Adlyn said:


> Gucci Soho Shoulder Bag
> 
> View attachment 2415456



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Adlyn

Luxe_addiction said:


> Gorgeous bag!



Thanks


----------



## AzahM

ferragamo and Swarovski leather bracelet


----------



## desertdweller

AzahM said:


> ferragamo and Swarovski leather bracelet
> View attachment 2415674
> View attachment 2415675




Very nice! Congrats  they are beautiful


----------



## vinbenphon1

Adlyn said:


> Gucci Soho Shoulder Bag
> 
> View attachment 2415456


Lovely bag, congrats. Does it sit well on the shoulder?


----------



## vinbenphon1

mzhurshie said:


> Congrats! I love Chanel shades  I just smiled when I saw your kitty in the bowl- that's so funny and cute!


Hehehe, he wouldn't stop crying while I was setting up, so I had to let him in the pics. Such an attention seeker. Your pup looks a bit cheeky too.


----------



## Possum

vinbenphon1 said:


> My first piece of Chanel shhhhh
> 
> Galuchat sunglasses in silver.


 
  Congrats *vinbenphon1* ~ I am in love with your new sunglasses!!!!! I might have to track a pair down for myself!! 



Adlyn said:


> Gucci Soho Shoulder Bag
> 
> View attachment 2415456


 
Beautiful *Adlyn* ~ that leather looks so luxurious!! 



AzahM said:


> ferragamo and Swarovski leather bracelet
> View attachment 2415674
> View attachment 2415675


 
Gorgeous new bling* AzahM*!!


----------



## MandaB

My very 1st prada bag  I've always wanted one & with the store having select bags 40% off I couldn't pass it up. She's so beautiful!


----------



## kprice1019

Just got the tom ford Jennifer bag.. Should I keep it?


----------



## 4purse

bagchicky said:


> View attachment 2402008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Prada saffiano lux tote
> It's very hard to capture it's true colour - the photo my SA sent me from the store is more true to life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2402010




Woweeee she's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## MainlyBailey

vinbenphon1 said:


> Hehehe, he wouldn't stop crying while I was setting up, so I had to let him in the pics. Such an attention seeker. Your pup looks a bit cheeky too.




Lol aren't they are attention seekers? So adorable! Our pup is def a cheeky little guy with lots of personality- but I doubt he'd fit in a bowl- srsly, that's just too cute!


----------



## AzahM

Possum said:


> Gorgeous new bling* AzahM*!!




Thanks Possum  me likey bling bling


----------



## AzahM

desertdweller said:


> Very nice! Congrats  they are beautiful




Thank you dear...the jelly flats is so soft!! I love it


----------



## swannwoman

kprice1019 said:


> Just got the tom ford Jennifer bag.. Should I keep it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2416433
> View attachment 2416434




Oooh! I like it. And it looks great on you. Would definitely consider keeping...


----------



## MainlyBailey

kprice1019 said:


> Just got the tom ford Jennifer bag.. Should I keep it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2416433
> View attachment 2416434




Looks great on you- definitely keep!


----------



## ViCharm

My Michael Kors Selma bags. I purchased weeks apart. Got the luggage saffiano tonight


----------



## shiramasri

AzahM said:


> ferragamo and Swarovski leather bracelet
> View attachment 2415674
> View attachment 2415675



Love those bermuda flats!! most comfy shoes ever but i had to return it due to a defect and got a barbados instead..


----------



## Scottish Girl

More shoes! Gianvito Rossi and Sergio Rossi.


----------



## Miss Bel Air

MandaB said:


> View attachment 2416426
> 
> 
> My very 1st prada bag  I've always wanted one & with the store having select bags 40% off I couldn't pass it up. She's so beautiful!


 
Lucky you.  This Prada is very beautiful.


----------



## ObsessedWithLV

Headed over to the orange side whilst in Paris


----------



## Luvdabags

ViCharm said:


> My Michael Kors Selma bags. I purchased weeks apart. Got the luggage saffiano tonight




Love love!


----------



## MandaB

Miss Bel Air said:


> Lucky you.  This Prada is very beautiful.




Thank you


----------



## ssv003

Cheated again with this pre-loved Céline mini luggage in navy smooth leather.


----------



## MandaB

ssv003 said:


> Cheated again with this pre-loved Céline mini luggage in navy smooth leather.
> 
> View attachment 2426274




This is gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## ssv003

MandaB said:


> This is gorgeous! Congrats




Thanks so much!


----------



## vinbenphon1

"she says in a whispered tone" I did my x-mas shopping at Burberry since they were nice enough to invite me for a night of champagne and canepes, and LV did not The night was very exciting and the Pommery Champagne was very delicious. Anyway this is what I got A belt for DH and some shoes for me and then DH got me the Bronze tote (with pouch). 

It would have been an epi neverfull Mr V but I wasn't invited hehehehe


----------



## JazzyMac

ssv003 said:


> Cheated again with this pre-loved Céline mini luggage in navy smooth leather.
> 
> View attachment 2426274



That's a beautiful bag in a beautiful color!


----------



## JazzyMac

MandaB said:


> View attachment 2416426
> 
> 
> My very 1st prada bag  I've always wanted one & with the store having select bags 40% off I couldn't pass it up. She's so beautiful!



Oh, that's a very nice bag!  I love the color and the way the brass contrasts.  Awesome that you got a great sale!  Prada leathers are such a hardy material.


----------



## gelbergirl

vinbenphon1 said:


> "she says in a whispered tone" I did my x-mas shopping at Burberry since they were nice enough to invite me for a night of champagne and canepes, and LV did not The night was very exciting and the Pommery Champagne was very delicious. Anyway this is what I got A belt for DH and some shoes for me and then DH got me the Bronze tote (with pouch).
> 
> It would have been an epi neverfull Mr V but I wasn't invited hehehehe



Great Burberry choice!


----------



## MandaB

JazzyMac said:


> Oh, that's a very nice bag!  I love the color and the way the brass contrasts.  Awesome that you got a great sale!  Prada leathers are such a hardy material.




Thank you! I couldn't pass up the sale hehe


----------



## clu13

Apparently, DH was able to find the birthday gift I wanted:


----------



## Weekend shopper

Chanel Navy Boy


----------



## shalomjude

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Navy Boy


----------



## ssv003

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Navy Boy


----------



## Weekend shopper

shalomjude said:


> Congrats .. wow it is stunning .. beautiful colour



Thank you


----------



## Weekend shopper

ssv003 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!! Congrats



Thank you


----------



## vinbenphon1

gelbergirl said:


> Great Burberry choice!


Thank you. I put my LV's to bed and took out my burberry bag for the night, but everyone else had their LV's. lol.


----------



## clu13

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Navy Boy


----------



## Weekend shopper

clu13 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you


----------



## clu13

vinbenphon1 said:


> "she says in a whispered tone" I did my x-mas shopping at Burberry since they were nice enough to invite me for a night of champagne and canepes, and LV did not The night was very exciting and the Pommery Champagne was very delicious. Anyway this is what I got A belt for DH and some shoes for me and then DH got me the Bronze tote (with pouch).
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been an epi neverfull Mr V but I wasn't invited hehehehe




Love these items! The shoes are gorgeous! And that bag - the interior is TDF! Enjoy!


----------



## MainlyBailey

clu13 said:


> Apparently, DH was able to find the birthday gift I wanted:
> 
> View attachment 2429292




I don't know what this is called but I have this in patent (light/baby blue) and adore it! Good for your hubby who was able to snab the one you wanted- happy bday


----------



## clu13

mzhurshie said:


> I don't know what this is called but I have this in patent (light/baby blue) and adore it! Good for your hubby who was able to snab the one you wanted- happy bday




Thank you! I did not know either but the helpful Chanel ladies explained that it's the Just Mademoiselle.


----------



## MainlyBailey

clu13 said:


> Thank you! I did not know either but the helpful Chanel ladies explained that it's the Just Mademoiselle.




Yes. I have 3 mademoiselle line bags, and love them all- the quilting is just exquisite. I've never seen the green- green it's envy over here! I just call it the bowling bag (I'm sure I'm not even close...) Chanel names are certainly not as catchy as LVs, except for GST, CF, and the boy. Other than that, I'm clueless!


----------



## shalomjude

ssv003 said:


> Cheated again with this pre-loved Céline mini luggage in navy smooth leather.
> 
> View attachment 2426274



Congratsbeautiful purchase


----------



## clu13

mzhurshie said:


> Yes. I have 3 mademoiselle line bags, and love them all- the quilting is just exquisite. I've never seen the green- green it's envy over here! I just call it the bowling bag (I'm sure I'm not even close...) Chanel names are certainly not as catchy as LVs, except for GST, CF, and the boy. Other than that, I'm clueless!




Me too! And then there's the season/year attached to the name. 

Do you have a family portrait? You have such exquisite bags!


----------



## shalomjude

clu13 said:


> Apparently, DH was able to find the birthday gift I wanted:
> 
> View attachment 2429292



Congrats lovely gift ..stunning colour


----------



## ssv003

shalomjude said:


> Congratsbeautiful purchase




Thank you so much, shalomjude!


----------



## MainlyBailey

clu13 said:


> Me too! And then there's the season/year attached to the name.
> 
> Do you have a family portrait? You have such exquisite bags!




The season/year attaching was actually my main drawback... I was a Chanel lover for longer than I was into lv, and I just fell out of love. 
I don't have all my bags in my NYC home, as I leave some bags in our Cali home (those are the ones I know I don't use more than seasonally). 
Did you say I have exquisite bags? *cough cough* ma'am, you are in the process of making a shoe/bag shrine!!!!! I'm totally jelly of all your beauties!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Navy Boy


----------



## Weekend shopper

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Very pretty, love the color!!



Thank you


----------



## Weekend shopper

Chanel So Black Jumbo


----------



## shalomjude

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel So Black Jumbo


----------



## Weekend shopper

shalomjude said:


> WOW ..amazing  just stunning .love this



Thank you


----------



## klatte

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel So Black Jumbo


----------



## Louislover10

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel So Black Jumbo


----------



## sayakayumi

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel So Black Jumbo


----------



## Weekend shopper

klatte said:


> The very elusive So Black!! Love it! Congrats!



Thank you



Louislover10 said:


> Beautiful Bag!!



Thank you



sayakayumi said:


> So Black and So Beautiful  HUGE Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## Possum

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Navy Boy


----------



## emjetz

Chanel black medium quilted boy


----------



## Weekend shopper

Possum said:


> Double congrats on your fabulous CC duo!! Two stunning bags Weekend shopper!!



Thank you


----------



## Weekend shopper

ViCharm said:


> My Michael Kors Selma bags. I purchased weeks apart. Got the luggage saffiano tonight



Congrats, both are lovely 



ssv003 said:


> Cheated again with this pre-loved Céline mini luggage in navy smooth leather.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2426274



Congrats and enjoy: )



emjetz said:


> Chanel black medium quilted boy



Congrats on your boy


----------



## mghilton

cheated w/ this


----------



## mghilton

mghilton said:


> cheated w/ this



Burberry Haymarket


----------



## chanelaholic255

emjetz said:


> Chanel black medium quilted boy


Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## emjetz

Weekend shopper said:


> Congrats on your boy



thank you! i love your purchases too especially the so black jumbo! i'm dead looking at it.


----------



## Weekend shopper

emjetz said:


> thank you! i love your purchases too especially the so black jumbo! i'm dead looking at it.



Thank you


----------



## klatte

emjetz said:


> Chanel black medium quilted boy



Oh that is such a handsome boy!! Congrats


----------



## klatte

mghilton said:


> Burberry Haymarket



Very nice! Congrats


----------



## IraPo

My Hamilton.


----------



## shalomjude

emjetz said:


> Chanel black medium quilted boy



Amazing  I love the boy design


----------



## emjetz

shalomjude said:


> Amazing  I love the boy design



Thank you!!! I love it too~~~^___^


----------



## Possum

emjetz said:


> Chanel black medium quilted boy



What a gorgeous boy!! Congrats emjetz!


----------



## myfirstchanel

On vacation and got my first Vivienne Westwood!!  sorry lv I still love you 
It's calf leather with croc embossed hot pink clutch with removable chain the chain is long enough to wear cross body


----------



## mulberryos

myfirstchanel said:


> On vacation and got my first Vivienne Westwood!!  sorry lv I still love you
> It's calf leather with croc embossed hot pink clutch with removable chain the chain is long enough to wear cross body
> View attachment 2440867
> 
> View attachment 2440868
> 
> View attachment 2440870


I love the color of the clutch. SOOOOOOO pretty!!


----------



## mulberryos

ObsessedWithLV said:


> Headed over to the orange side whilst in Paris
> 
> View attachment 2425804


Love them both. Congratz!! Enjoy them


----------



## myfirstchanel

Here is a full body look of my clutch


----------



## LovingLV81

My Christmas  my husband /Santa brought me these awesome little treats


----------



## shalomjude

Went to the sales  Suno Dress and Shirt..love the fabric Suno utilises


----------



## clp moo em

I got my first Chanel for Christmas GST in caviar with gold hardware &#128131;&#128131;&#128131;


----------



## Grande Latte

Chloe scuba blue python paraty in small size.


----------



## Angie4m

After spending quite a bit this month at Mr Vuittons establishment for myself and some gifts for my Mum I splurged on this today......Audemars Piguet Royal Oak. Let's call it an early birthday present


----------



## amrx87

Cheated on mr. Vuitton with mr. Yurman! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 excuse the gross nails and bad angle please!!


----------



## xindi924

Tiffany Reversible Tote. All leather. LOOOVE it!


----------



## frivofrugalista

clp moo em said:


> I got my first Chanel for Christmas GST in caviar with gold hardware &#128131;&#128131;&#128131;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441764


LOVE!




Grande Latte said:


> Chloe scuba blue python paraty in small size.


Beautiful bag.


----------



## LVoe_red

this cross body beauty


----------



## LVoe_red




----------



## Dawn72

Chanel large pouch in lambskin caviar





The inside is some nylon-y material


----------



## clu13

Tory burch adaire 30mm booties.


----------



## clu13

Dawn72 said:


> Chanel large pouch in lambskin caviar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside is some nylon-y material




This is beautiful! Is it an iPad sleeve?


----------



## Dawn72

clu13 said:


> This is beautiful! Is it an iPad sleeve?



It doesn't really say .. it's padded so you can put in a laptop and definitely an ipad with room to spare. I plan to use it as a document holder and a clutch for dinner ala dVb clutches. But my sister says I can't carry it off as well as dVb can


----------



## sayakayumi

Im so happy, after months of waiting I finally got my WOC  dont worry Mr. Vuitton, I still LVoe you


----------



## clu13

sayakayumi said:


> Im so happy, after months of waiting I finally got my WOC  dont worry Mr. Vuitton, I still LVoe you




Congrats to you! It is gorgeous and worth the wait!


----------



## Tulip2

sayakayumi said:


> Im so happy, after months of waiting I finally got my WOC  dont worry Mr. Vuitton, I still LVoe you



Big huge congrats on your WOC!  That is one beautiful Chanel.  Just timeless.


----------



## sayakayumi

clu13 said:


> Congrats to you! It is gorgeous and worth the wait!





Tulip2 said:


> Big huge congrats on your WOC!  That is one beautiful Chanel.  Just timeless.


Thank you clu and Tulip, I cant stop smiling


----------



## clu13

sayakayumi said:


> Thank you clu and Tulip, I cant stop smiling




How long were you on the waitlist? I have heard some horror stories and I have considered another classic flap, but there is truly no inventory


----------



## shalomjude

sayakayumi said:


> Im so happy, after months of waiting I finally got my WOC  dont worry Mr. Vuitton, I still LVoe you



Congrats ...well worth the wait and love the packaging


----------



## ViCharm

Dawn72 said:


> Chanel large pouch in lambskin caviar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside is some nylon-y material



This looks gorgeous! Do you mind telling me what it is priced at? I looked at the Chanel site and saw the Chanel case... However I don't know if they're the same and if the pricing is the same either. But again looks fabulous! Congrats


----------



## anabg

sayakayumi said:


> Im so happy, after months of waiting I finally got my WOC  dont worry Mr. Vuitton, I still LVoe you


Beautiful!


----------



## klatte

sayakayumi said:


> Im so happy, after months of waiting I finally got my WOC  dont worry Mr. Vuitton, I still LVoe you



Congrats!! So beautiful


----------



## Dawn72

ViCharm said:


> This looks gorgeous! Do you mind telling me what it is priced at? I looked at the Chanel site and saw the Chanel case... However I don't know if they're the same and if the pricing is the same either. But again looks fabulous! Congrats



Thank you! It was about usd790 equivalent or maybe 10% cheaper. It's useful and convenient. I plan to use it as a document holder and a clutch. Love!


----------



## safida

sayakayumi said:


> Im so happy, after months of waiting I finally got my WOC  dont worry Mr. Vuitton, I still LVoe you



wow!!! she is absolutely gorgeous!!!  i have one in my wish list too, hopefully in 2014 enjoy your beauty in good health


----------



## clu13

Dawn72 said:


> Thank you! It was about usd790 equivalent or maybe 10% cheaper. It's useful and convenient. I plan to use it as a document holder and a clutch. Love!




That is great! I did not ask because I figured it was twice that! I bought the pink cosmetic case in the summer to use as a clutch. And my immediate thought was this piece would be a fun clutch!


----------



## CaliZTA

xindi924 said:


> View attachment 2442241
> 
> Tiffany Reversible Tote. All leather. LOOOVE it!




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## sayakayumi

clu13 said:


> How long were you on the waitlist? I have heard some horror stories and I have considered another classic flap, but there is truly no inventory


I waited more than 6 months, but to be fair I was offered caviar with GHW twice and a red one, but I really wanted black with silver HW. 

I find classic flaps are more available than WOCs and minis, probably because of high demand, check the Chanel sales thread and youll see when theres an influx of flaps then call your SA right away. Hirshleifers, BG and NM also had lots of boys and flaps lately, email some SAs and theyll put you on their mailing list hth 




shalomjude said:


> Congrats ...well worth the wait and love the packaging


Thanks shalomjude  I love the gold ribbon theyre using this season, its very festive.



anabg said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks anabg 



klatte said:


> Congrats!! So beautiful


Thank you klatte!



safida said:


> wow!!! she is absolutely gorgeous!!!  i have one in my wish list too, hopefully in 2014 enjoy your beauty in good health


Thank you safida, I hope you find one to add to your awesome collection. 

Happy 2014 everyone!


----------



## Dawn72

clu13 said:


> That is great! I did not ask because I figured it was twice that! I bought the pink cosmetic case in the summer to use as a clutch. And my immediate thought was this piece would be a fun clutch!



There were 4 different ones that I saw, C13. This one, the same one in nylon (more durable, it won't lose it's quilt structure I figure, and you can probaby rough it up more); a plain leather one with 4 zips that looks more fancy and more fun; and a camelia leather one which was lovely. All in black and at varying price points. Get one! They're so different and yet so classic!


----------



## Dorf




----------



## ah_tracy

Cheated quick a number of times last year .... this one just arrived today from Saks!!


----------



## LoVeinLA

sayakayumi said:


> Im so happy, after months of waiting I finally got my WOC  dont worry Mr. Vuitton, I still LVoe you



Whoo hoo!! This is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## sayakayumi

LoVeinLA said:


> Whoo hoo!! This is absolutely beautiful!!


Thank you LoVeinLA


----------



## clu13

My dining room table from RH finally arrived - only took 2.5 months, though the chairs arrived within 2 weeks!  Can't wait to hang the peter max up - it's the essentially the reason we moved - needed the kind if room deserving of it!


----------



## MainlyBailey

clu13 said:


> My dining room table from RH finally arrived - only took 2.5 months, though the chairs arrived within 2 weeks!  Can't wait to hang the peter max up - it's the essentially the reason we moved - needed the kind if room deserving of it!
> 
> View attachment 2452971




All I can say is W O O O O WWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Seedlessplum

clu13 said:


> My dining room table from RH finally arrived - only took 2.5 months, though the chairs arrived within 2 weeks!  Can't wait to hang the peter max up - it's the essentially the reason we moved - needed the kind if room deserving of it!
> 
> View attachment 2452971



Wow! I want this style too. Very classy. Congrats


----------



## clu13

mzhurshie said:


> All I can say is W O O O O WWWWW!!!!!





Seedlessplum said:


> Wow! I want this style too. Very classy. Congrats



Thank you very much!


----------



## inch37

My first alex and ani bangles


----------



## inch37

My second batch in silver
Alex and ani


----------



## inch37

Coach black violet coach


----------



## Seedlessplum

inch37 said:


> Coach black violet coach



Lovely.
I have to say coach is getting better. I bought quite a few too


----------



## pereisu

clu13 said:


> Apparently, DH was able to find the birthday gift I wanted:
> 
> View attachment 2429292




Gorgeous!  What's the name of this bag?


----------



## Pavla

clu13 said:


> My dining room table from RH finally arrived - only took 2.5 months, though the chairs arrived within 2 weeks!  Can't wait to hang the peter max up - it's the essentially the reason we moved - needed the kind if room deserving of it!
> 
> View attachment 2452971



Incredibly gorgeous space!! I love the columns!!


----------



## Pavla

Dawn72 said:


> Chanel large pouch in lambskin caviar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside is some nylon-y material



I love the leather!!
What will you use it for?


----------



## clu13

pereisu said:


> Gorgeous!  What's the name of this bag?




Thank you! I did not know - had to ask in the Chanel sub forum - lol. It is the just mademoiselle bowler.


----------



## Dawn72

Pavla said:


> I love the leather!!
> What will you use it for?



I have used it as a clutch and a document holder for work. I love the understatedness and classy look


----------



## klatte

My 3rd Chanel (1 sold)  I am suppose to be on a bag ban this year but this is a combined birthday gift from DH and my family so I guess it's ok, and I got to choose it. I love this shade of blue! Super spacious too with two main compartments, multiple pockets and and a zippered pocket. Can be worn crossbody as well as double chain on the shoulder


----------



## shalomjude

klatte said:


> My 3rd Chanel (1 sold)  I am suppose to be on a bag ban this year but this is a combined birthday gift from DH and my family so I guess it's ok, and I got to choose it. I love this shade of blue! Super spacious too with two main compartments, multiple pockets and and a zippered pocket. Can be worn crossbody as well as double chain on the shoulder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455681



Very nice ..love the colour


----------



## klatte

shalomjude said:


> Very nice ..love the colour



Thank you


----------



## MainlyBailey

klatte said:


> My 3rd Chanel (1 sold)  I am suppose to be on a bag ban this year but this is a combined birthday gift from DH and my family so I guess it's ok, and I got to choose it. I love this shade of blue! Super spacious too with two main compartments, multiple pockets and and a zippered pocket. Can be worn crossbody as well as double chain on the shoulder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455681




So cute- I love it!! Happy bday!


----------



## klatte

mzhurshie said:


> So cute- I love it!! Happy bday!



Thanks dear! I will definitely get more use out of this than the classic double flap haha! Btw I am still leaning towards SC PM unless the Speedy Emp crossbody option is really essential for you  I think it would have been difficult to make a decision if I were in your shoes too, as I tend to carry crossbody.. Good luck again!


----------



## LoVeinLA

ah_tracy said:


> Cheated quick a number of times last year .... this one just arrived today from Saks!!



This is a gorgeous color!!


----------



## Vivasm

Lol. Any, every and all I can get my hands on!  I'm a purse nut!!


----------



## hoop010

clu13 said:


> My dining room table from RH finally arrived - only took 2.5 months, though the chairs arrived within 2 weeks!  Can't wait to hang the peter max up - it's the essentially the reason we moved - needed the kind if room deserving of it!
> 
> View attachment 2452971


Beautiful! RH is amazing!


----------



## MainlyBailey

klatte said:


> Thanks dear! I will definitely get more use out of this than the classic double flap haha! Btw I am still leaning towards SC PM unless the Speedy Emp crossbody option is really essential for you  I think it would have been difficult to make a decision if I were in your shoes too, as I tend to carry crossbody.. Good luck again!




Ohhhh, klatte, I am leaning towards the sc pm still also! My SA texted me saying that she ordered a brand new one in noir bc I told her i won't take anything that had been on display. I was thinking last night- how I've become more of a crossbody person over the past few months, thanks to the speedy b de. Sigh... I just can't let go of the sc though!! 
Btw, your new Chanel is super cute. I've gotten sick of Chanel over the past few years, but am planning to get at least one Chanel this year! Congrats again. Did your birthday pass?


----------



## MDNA

My first Balenciaga City bag in Rose Bruyere!  Love it in goatskin.  So much more durable than lambskin!


----------



## ah_tracy

LoVeinLA said:


> This is a gorgeous color!!



Thank you.


----------



## ssv003

MDNA said:


> My first Balenciaga City bag in Rose Bruyere!  Love it in goatskin.  So much more durable than lambskin!




Absolutely stunning!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Enjoy in good health!


----------



## MDNA

Thank you 


ssv003 said:


> Absolutely stunning!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; Enjoy in good health!


----------



## ssv003

My classic black Céline Mini Luggage in drummed leather.


----------



## MDNA

Gorgeous! When did you get this?  


ssv003 said:


> My classic black Céline Mini Luggage in drummed leather.
> 
> View attachment 2458071
> 
> 
> View attachment 2458074


----------



## ssv003

MDNA said:


> Gorgeous! When did you get this?




Thank you!! Just got it in the mail yesterday  I got t in NYC last weekend. I wish the interior wasn't micro fiber but honestly now I don't have to worry about scratching! It seems so durable. 

When did you get your Bal? I'm so happy for you!


----------



## MDNA

Big congrats!  I love it!  I got mine yesterday 


ssv003 said:


> Thank you!! Just got it in the mail yesterday  I got t in NYC last weekend. I wish the interior wasn't micro fiber but honestly now I don't have to worry about scratching! It seems so durable.
> 
> When did you get your Bal? I'm so happy for you!


----------



## klatte

mzhurshie said:


> Ohhhh, klatte, I am leaning towards the sc pm still also! My SA texted me saying that she ordered a brand new one in noir bc I told her i won't take anything that had been on display. I was thinking last night- how I've become more of a crossbody person over the past few months, thanks to the speedy b de. Sigh... I just can't let go of the sc though!!
> Btw, your new Chanel is super cute. I've gotten sick of Chanel over the past few years, but am planning to get at least one Chanel this year! Congrats again. Did your birthday pass?



Heheh mzhurshie it's a sign that you prefer the SC. That's great! Brand new noir SC  You can still use your Speedy B for crossbody and use your SC for shoulder? Most likely you will get use to shoulder carrying style too! I am still leaning towards SC today  
Thanks, yes my birthday has passed; my DH and my family gave me a budget, I could have gone with Speedy Empreinte 25 but found this cutie in Chanel (both boutiques are facing each other at the mall lol) I couldn't possibly pass it up..!! Love at first sight~ I got a few vintage Chanel over the years as their newer bags didn't appeal me (plus ridiculous price increase) until I found this smooshy practical versatile blue beauty, it costs slightly higher than Speedy Emp 25 and within budget =) 
Btw recently did a reveal at the Chanel forum with mod pics http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/instant-reveal-got-this-from-the-boutique-today-850615.html
Which Chanel do you have in mind? Boy Chanel? Please do let me know when you buy the Chanel  When is your birthday VIC? GL with your decision!


----------



## klatte

MDNA said:


> My first Balenciaga City bag in Rose Bruyere!  Love it in goatskin.  So much more durable than lambskin!



Lovely colour and gorgeous leather! Congrats!



ssv003 said:


> My classic black Céline Mini Luggage in drummed leather.
> 
> View attachment 2458071
> 
> 
> View attachment 2458074



So beautiful!! Congrats


----------



## shalomjude

ssv003 said:


> My classic black Céline Mini Luggage in drummed leather.
> 
> View attachment 2458071
> 
> 
> View attachment 2458074




Congrats ..lovely purchase &#8230;wish we could purchase Celine here


----------



## MDNA

Thank you 


klatte said:


> Lovely colour and gorgeous leather! Congrats!


----------



## ssv003

shalomjude said:


> Congrats ..lovely purchase wish we could purchase Celine here




Thanks so much, shalomjude!


----------



## shalomjude

ssv003 said:


> Thanks so much, shalomjude!



Your W pouch would look lovely inside your new Celine


----------



## ssv003

shalomjude said:


> Your W pouch would look lovely inside your new Celine




You are a good thinker! I'm already doing that! Haha. It's my new wallet in a sense. So if I need to not bring my large mini luggage somewhere I can just take out the pochette and use it .


----------



## shalomjude

ssv003 said:


> You are a good thinker! I'm already doing that! Haha. It's my new wallet in a sense. So if I need to not bring my large mini luggage somewhere I can just take out the pochette and use it .



haha it is a lovely combo


----------



## MainlyBailey

klatte said:


> Heheh mzhurshie it's a sign that you prefer the SC. That's great! Brand new noir SC  You can still use your Speedy B for crossbody and use your SC for shoulder? Most likely you will get use to shoulder carrying style too! I am still leaning towards SC today
> Thanks, yes my birthday has passed; my DH and my family gave me a budget, I could have gone with Speedy Empreinte 25 but found this cutie in Chanel (both boutiques are facing each other at the mall lol) I couldn't possibly pass it up..!! Love at first sight~ I got a few vintage Chanel over the years as their newer bags didn't appeal me (plus ridiculous price increase) until I found this smooshy practical versatile blue beauty, it costs slightly higher than Speedy Emp 25 and within budget =)
> Btw recently did a reveal at the Chanel forum with mod pics http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/instant-reveal-got-this-from-the-boutique-today-850615.html
> Which Chanel do you have in mind? Boy Chanel? Please do let me know when you buy the Chanel  When is your birthday VIC? GL with your decision!




My Vic is next Sunday! I've made up my mind- yes, the sc!!!!!

I actually got "over" Chanel so badly that I'm just .. Turned off by how it looses shape. I'm just over the quilting for a bit! I'm actually not into the Chanel boy at all- I like boxy sometimes, but not heavy metal boxy! 
I love how smooshy and cute yours looks- I certainly wouldn't have passed up on that either!!


----------



## Pavla

ssv003 said:


> My classic black Céline Mini Luggage in drummed leather.
> 
> View attachment 2458071
> 
> 
> View attachment 2458074




Oh, I love this bag! So classy! Congrats!


----------



## ssv003

shalomjude said:


> haha it is a lovely combo




Thank you again! 



Pavla said:


> Oh, I love this bag! So classy! Congrats!




Thank you so much, Pavla! You're so kind!


----------



## klatte

mzhurshie said:


> My Vic is next Sunday! I've made up my mind- yes, the sc!!!!!
> 
> I actually got "over" Chanel so badly that I'm just .. Turned off by how it looses shape. I'm just over the quilting for a bit! I'm actually not into the Chanel boy at all- I like boxy sometimes, but not heavy metal boxy!
> I love how smooshy and cute yours looks- I certainly wouldn't have passed up on that either!!



Ah I thought I am the only one who is not into the Boy, everyone seems to love it that's why I thought you might like it, sorry.. 

Yay you decided SC!! So excited for you!! Btw do give the speedy emp a play too during your VIC, we want no regrets  look forward to your reveal!


----------



## vinbenphon1

klatte said:


> My 3rd Chanel (1 sold)  I am suppose to be on a bag ban this year but this is a combined birthday gift from DH and my family so I guess it's ok, and I got to choose it. I love this shade of blue! Super spacious too with two main compartments, multiple pockets and and a zippered pocket. Can be worn crossbody as well as double chain on the shoulder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455681


That looks so soft and squishy. Gorgeous colour, congrats.


----------



## MainlyBailey

klatte said:


> Ah I thought I am the only one who is not into the Boy, everyone seems to love it that's why I thought you might like it, sorry..
> 
> Yay you decided SC!! So excited for you!! Btw do give the speedy emp a play too during your VIC, we want no regrets  look forward to your reveal!




No need to be sorry- both of us just share the same great taste!! The front metal plate of the boy just makes it look like a trend. I don't like trendy.. 

I'll definitely play with the emp speedy 25 and 30. I need to remind myself to take pics while there!! 
Thanks klatte- you're always so sweet


----------



## LVMOMMY

Anniversary gift from DH.


----------



## Apelila

LVMOMMY said:


> Anniversary gift from DH.


Beautiful Congrats!


----------



## LVMOMMY

Apelila said:


> Beautiful Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Annie81

I went to buy well try on then buy a speedy 35 in DE yesterday I had been drooling over it for months ever since I saw a girl at the shops wearing it I thought it looked great but for some reason I didn't like the look of it when I went in the store yesterday . I decided to have a look at Gucci I had never been in there but they had a similar bag which I ended up getting. I do want a neverfull in DE but it can wait as I want it for winter . So here it is Gucci vintage Boston bag.


----------



## Vonnie1

I cheated with Chanel. I bought a WOC in Dec and just got the classic flap yesterday in black caviar. Loving both bags immensely.


----------



## clu13

A few of my favorite things - restoration hardware chaise, CL very prives and my HG work bag - Black with SHW Chanel Cerf Tote 

,


----------



## clu13

Vonnie1 said:


> I cheated with Chanel. I bought a WOC in Dec and just got the classic flap yesterday in black caviar. Loving both bags immensely.



Congrats!  What size flap did you get?  I came close to getting a m/l in beige but opted for the Cerf.


----------



## klatte

clu13 said:


> A few of my favorite things - restoration hardware chaise, CL very prives and my HG work bag - Black with SHW Chanel Cerf Tote
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2470437



All are so beautiful and charming


----------



## klatte

Casually strolled into a Chanel boutique for a browse not thinking of buying anything as I was feeling very very content already...... walked out with a pair of green canvas espadrilles and black caviar woc lol! I already given up hope on the espadrilles and classic woc since they're always sold out BUT they were available today!! My size and my preference of colour, oh and the last piece of black caviar woc sitting there locked in the display cabinet (new stock just in 2 days ago)... guess they're meant to be mine heheheh. I still LoVe Louis though


----------



## jclaybo

klatte said:


> Casually strolled into a Chanel boutique for a browse not thinking of buying anything as I was feeling very very content already...... walked out with a pair of green canvas espadrilles and black caviar woc lol! I already given up hope on the espadrilles and classic woc since they're always sold out BUT they were at the store today!! My size and my preference of colour, oh and the last piece of black caviar woc sitting there locked in the display cabinet (new stock just in 2 days ago)... guess they're meant to be mine heheheh. I still LoVe Louis though



love the espadrilles!! are those more of an emerald green or grassy green? just wondering since greens shows through computer differently


----------



## klatte

jclaybo said:


> love the espadrilles!! are those more of an emerald green or grassy green? just wondering since greens shows through computer differently



Thank you! They are leaning towards emerald green =)


----------



## MainlyBailey

klatte said:


> Casually strolled into a Chanel boutique for a browse not thinking of buying anything as I was feeling very very content already...... walked out with a pair of green canvas espadrilles and black caviar woc lol! I already given up hope on the espadrilles and classic woc since they're always sold out BUT they were available today!! My size and my preference of colour, oh and the last piece of black caviar woc sitting there locked in the display cabinet (new stock just in 2 days ago)... guess they're meant to be mine heheheh. I still LoVe Louis though
> View attachment 2472149




OMG I love this so much! Love the espas!! Those are so darling- the color really is gorgeous!


----------



## Hopeach

Love the red shoes! I should take some of pictures of my shoes.


----------



## clu13

klatte said:


> Casually strolled into a Chanel boutique for a browse not thinking of buying anything as I was feeling very very content already...... walked out with a pair of green canvas espadrilles and black caviar woc lol! I already given up hope on the espadrilles and classic woc since they're always sold out BUT they were available today!! My size and my preference of colour, oh and the last piece of black caviar woc sitting there locked in the display cabinet (new stock just in 2 days ago)... guess they're meant to be mine heheheh. I still LoVe Louis though
> View attachment 2472149




Congrats to you - absolute must haves!!!


----------



## OCMomof3

klatte said:


> Casually strolled into a Chanel boutique for a browse not thinking of buying anything as I was feeling very very content already...... walked out with a pair of green canvas espadrilles and black caviar woc lol! I already given up hope on the espadrilles and classic woc since they're always sold out BUT they were available today!! My size and my preference of colour, oh and the last piece of black caviar woc sitting there locked in the display cabinet (new stock just in 2 days ago)... guess they're meant to be mine heheheh. I still LoVe Louis though
> View attachment 2472149



Lucky you!  I am on a wait list for that exact WOC, they are in short supply in the 2 Southern CA stores I have checked.  They can't seem to keep up with demand for black, according to the SA I spoke with.   The shoes are so, so cute.  Love the color!


----------



## OCMomof3

clu13 said:


> My dining room table from RH finally arrived - only took 2.5 months, though the chairs arrived within 2 weeks!  Can't wait to hang the peter max up - it's the essentially the reason we moved - needed the kind if room deserving of it!
> 
> View attachment 2452971



Beautiful!  We are currently awaiting some more RH furniture for our new home, can't wait till it arrives!  I love that they offer you a "decorator" for free there.  Mine has been indispensable; she has helped me with all the main areas in the house, and suggested other sources as well so we could mix it up a bit.


----------



## clu13

OCMomof3 said:


> Beautiful!  We are currently awaiting some more RH furniture for our new home, can't wait till it arrives!  I love that they offer you a "decorator" for free there.  Mine has been indispensable; she has helped me with all the main areas in the house, and suggested other sources as well so we could mix it up a bit.




Me too!!! I tried pottery barn and she was worthless and abrasive. My guy at Ethan Allen helped a lot but missed the mark with my style. We did my library but that was it. But the decorator at RH really hit it out of the park! I can't wait to cash in those reward certificates - maybe a chandelier


----------



## jclaybo

My new to me Celine phantom, the funny thing is I just got it today in the mail and I was carrying my mono Alma so I put the Alma inside so I don't have to carry both out when I leave work
LOL!!


----------



## safida

MDNA said:


> My first Balenciaga City bag in Rose Bruyere!  Love it in goatskin.  So much more durable than lambskin!



wow!! something really different, love the color - really soo gorgeous!!! congrats


----------



## OCMomof3

clu13 said:


> Me too!!! I tried pottery barn and she was worthless and abrasive. My guy at Ethan Allen helped a lot but missed the mark with my style. We did my library but that was it. But the decorator at RH really hit it out of the park! I can't wait to cash in those reward certificates - maybe a chandelier




Yes, they sure have some great lighting to choose from!


----------



## MDNA

Thank you 


safida said:


> wow!! something really different, love the color - really soo gorgeous!!! congrats


----------



## ricababes

I know I cheated on LV! But I'm so happy that I finally got this.


----------



## vinbenphon1

jclaybo said:


> My new to me Celine phantom, the funny thing is I just got it today in the mail and I was carrying my mono Alma so I put the Alma inside so I don't have to carry both out when I leave work
> LOL!!
> 
> View attachment 2472439
> View attachment 2472442


So gorgeous, just love green. Congrats.


----------



## 4purse

Bottega Veneta North/South Tote in Shadow = Devine


----------



## Vonnie1

clu13 said:


> Congrats!  What size flap did you get?  I came close to getting a m/l in beige but opted for the Cerf.



I got the m/l. I'm petite and jumbo was way too large on me. I don't carry a lot so it's perfect.


----------



## klatte

jclaybo said:


> My new to me Celine phantom, the funny thing is I just got it today in the mail and I was carrying my mono Alma so I put the Alma inside so I don't have to carry both out when I leave work
> LOL!!
> 
> View attachment 2472439
> View attachment 2472442



Oh how cute! Alma hiding inside Celine phantom  love the colour!


----------



## klatte

mzhurshie said:


> OMG I love this so much! Love the espas!! Those are so darling- the color really is gorgeous!


Thanks mzhurshie! Apparently this color is the most sort after according to the SA, one size 35 left = lucky tiny me 



clu13 said:


> Congrats to you - absolute must haves!!!


Thanks clu13 =)



OCMomof3 said:


> Lucky you!  I am on a wait list for that exact WOC, they are in short supply in the 2 Southern CA stores I have checked.  They can't seem to keep up with demand for black, according to the SA I spoke with.   The shoes are so, so cute.  Love the color!


Thanks OCMomof3! Yes I am extremely lucky indeed! I'd been to Chanel quite a few times in the past but no luck with WOC until now, only one left even if it's a display item (inside locked cabinet only put up there for a day) I decided to take it and not wait. I hope you get your WOC soon!


----------



## OCMomof3

klatte said:


> Thanks mzhurshie! Apparently this color is the most sort after according to the SA, one size 35 left = lucky tiny me
> 
> 
> Thanks clu13 =)
> 
> 
> Thanks OCMomof3! Yes I am extremely lucky indeed! I'd been to Chanel quite a few times in the past but no luck with WOC until now, only one left even if it's a display item (inside locked cabinet only put up there for a day) I decided to take it and not wait. I hope you get your WOC soon!



Thanks!  I'm not in a massive hurry.  I'm sure it will come along!


----------



## jclaybo

Thanks Klatte and svinbenphon1! The green is getting me ready for summer


----------



## MainlyBailey

klatte said:


> Thanks mzhurshie! Apparently this color is the most sort after according to the SA, one size 35 left = lucky tiny me




Tiny you AND ME! I'm a size 35 too (at least for Chanel and lv shoes). I can see why it's so sought after- it's really dazzling without being "too much" on the eyes! I love em!


----------



## Louislily

jclaybo said:


> My new to me Celine phantom, the funny thing is I just got it today in the mail and I was carrying my mono Alma so I put the Alma inside so I don't have to carry both out when I leave work
> LOL!!
> 
> View attachment 2472439
> View attachment 2472442



Haha that's perfect!


----------



## Louislily

My 'sorry Mr. Vuitton' purchase, this Gucci hobo in gray, the leather is perfect  please ignore the mess in my bathroom :shame:


----------



## tweetie102605

klatte said:


> Casually strolled into a Chanel boutique for a browse not thinking of buying anything as I was feeling very very content already...... walked out with a pair of green canvas espadrilles and black caviar woc lol! I already given up hope on the espadrilles and classic woc since they're always sold out BUT they were available today!! My size and my preference of colour, oh and the last piece of black caviar woc sitting there locked in the display cabinet (new stock just in 2 days ago)... guess they're meant to be mine heheheh. I still LoVe Louis though
> View attachment 2472149


Love your Chanel WOC! Still on the waiting list for mine. Would love to see mod pics!


----------



## klatte

tweetie102605 said:


> Love your Chanel WOC! Still on the waiting list for mine. Would love to see mod pics!



Thank you! Here you go, casual and a little dressy =) hope you get yours soon!


----------



## Possum

Louislily said:


> My 'sorry Mr. Vuitton' purchase, this Gucci hobo in gray, the leather is perfect  please ignore the mess in my bathroom :shame:


Your Gucci bag is gorgeous Louislily! Congrats!


----------



## Possum

klatte said:


> Thank you! Here you go, casual and a little dressy =) hope you get yours soon!
> View attachment 2476919
> View attachment 2476920


Such a versatile little piece klatte! It looks perfect on you.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

ricababes said:


> I know I cheated on LV! But I'm so happy that I finally got this.
> 
> View attachment 2472866



Gorgeous! I love the color of the leather.


----------



## MainlyBailey

klatte said:


> Thank you! Here you go, casual and a little dressy =) hope you get yours soon!
> View attachment 2476919
> View attachment 2476920




OMG you look sooooo adorable and glam at the same time! Thanks for sharing mod shots


----------



## klatte

Louislily said:


> My 'sorry Mr. Vuitton' purchase, this Gucci hobo in gray, the leather is perfect  please ignore the mess in my bathroom :shame:



Oh this is lovely!! Looks great on you too


----------



## klatte

Possum said:


> Such a versatile little piece klatte! It looks perfect on you.


Thanks for your kind words Possum! It's very versatile can do a loop around and carry it double chain like a mini purse too, as well as a clutch of course =)



mzhurshie said:


> OMG you look sooooo adorable and glam at the same time! Thanks for sharing mod shots



Aww thanks mzhurshie you are such a darling 
I love both LV and Chanel, my bank acct prefers LV though lol


----------



## ThisVNchick

My recent reveal on Dior. 

Birthday haul &#128513; (only the tweed, black pony hair and vert are new).


----------



## Louislily

klatte said:


> Oh this is lovely!! Looks great on you too



Merci klatte! I was so glad I tried it on, because it really is a bag that looks mhew on the shelf and WOW when you hold her 



Possum said:


> Your Gucci bag is gorgeous Louislily! Congrats!



Thank you Possum!


----------



## Possum

ThisVNchick said:


> My recent reveal on Dior.
> 
> Birthday haul &#55357;&#56833; (only the tweed, black pony hair and vert are new).
> 
> View attachment 2478355



Amazing birthday haul!! They are all gorgeous. I just saw your reveal because I was searching for Diorissimo pics. Deja vu


----------



## ThisVNchick

Possum said:


> Amazing birthday haul!! They are all gorgeous. I just saw your reveal because I was searching for Diorissimo pics. Deja vu



Thanks love. My favorite bag. I would definitely recommend it if you're on the fence about it!


----------



## mellofunny

I don't have any LVs yet  I joined this forum so I could learn more about them. Can't wait to get a Speedy though (still debating the 25 or 30...  )! But for now I have Coach Ladybug hobo, Coach Fish tote, Coach wristlet, Coach beaded pouch, Juicy Couture Daydreamer, Dooney and Bourke denim barrel and Dooney heart bucket. I like my purse collection and anticipate adding some LV to the mix _really_ soon!!


----------



## klatte

ThisVNchick said:


> My recent reveal on Dior.
> 
> Birthday haul &#128513; (only the tweed, black pony hair and vert are new).
> 
> View attachment 2478355



Wow such a stunning haul! Love them all  happy belated birthday to you!


----------



## klatte

mellofunny said:


> I don't have any LVs yet  I joined this forum so I could learn more about them. Can't wait to get a Speedy though (still debating the 25 or 30...  )! But for now I have Coach Ladybug hobo, Coach Fish tote, Coach wristlet, Coach beaded pouch, Juicy Couture Daydreamer, Dooney and Bourke denim barrel and Dooney heart bucket. I like my purse collection and anticipate adding some LV to the mix _really_ soon!!



You will love the Speedy! If you are not a handheld bags girl, do consider the Speedy Bandoulier (Speedy B, with shoulder straps)


----------



## klatte

I have been cheating lately, Chanel and now Salvatore Ferragamo.. I am very bags content so wanted to buy a pair of LV shoes before price increase but their size 34 runs big on me  the very helpful SA (she loves shoes, has a great collection of designers shoes) suggested me to try Ferragamo a few store down the mall as their shoes are generally narrow and smaller...., and she was right! The Salvatore Ferragamo classic Vara size 4 fit me perfectly  now I am bags and shoes content!


----------



## ThisVNchick

I did a reveal on bal last week but I thought I should share this here since I absolutely LOVE this collection (this is coming from a non-bal lover). Chèvre leather with gold trimmings! 

Balenciaga Metallic Edge City in Bordeaux!


----------



## ThisVNchick

klatte said:


> I have been cheating lately, Chanel and now Salvatore Ferragamo.. I am very bags content so wanted to buy a pair of LV shoes before price increase but their size 34 runs big on me  the very helpful SA (she loves shoes, has a great collection of designers shoes) suggested me to try Ferragamo a few store down the mall as their shoes are generally narrow and smaller...., and she was right! The Salvatore Ferragamo classic Vara size 4 fit me perfectly  now I am bags and shoes content!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2485574




Love ferragamo! The vara and varina can become quite addicting! I have about 10 pairs of each in different colors. They are sooo comfy!


----------



## ThisVNchick

klatte said:


> Wow such a stunning haul! Love them all  happy belated birthday to you!




Thanks klatte!


----------



## klatte

ThisVNchick said:


> I did a reveal on bal last week but I thought I should share this here since I absolutely LOVE this collection (this is coming from a non-bal lover). Chèvre leather with gold trimmings!
> 
> Balenciaga Metallic Edge City in Bordeaux!
> 
> View attachment 2485575



This is beautiful!! Love the color and the leather seems so scrumptious  big congrats 



ThisVNchick said:


> Love ferragamo! The vara and varina can become quite addicting! I have about 10 pairs of each in different colors. They are sooo comfy!



Wow great to hear that! I am walking around the house with Ms Vara now and you are right, so comfy! Love them!! But uh-oh I can't afford to start another addiction  luckily with the price of a pair of LV or Chanel leather shoes I can buy two pairs of Varas haha!


----------



## ThisVNchick

klatte said:


> This is beautiful!! Love the color and the leather seems so scrumptious  big congrats
> 
> 
> 
> Wow great to hear that! I am walking around the house with Ms Vara now and you are right, so comfy! Love them!! But uh-oh I can't afford to start another addiction  luckily with the price of a pair of LV or Chanel leather shoes I can buy two pairs of Varas haha!




Best deals are at the end of the season. I buy mine from bloomies and never pay retail. They clear out some inventory and they'll have it for an additional 40% off sale price. Almost every season, I'll find and buy them for about $250 a piece (50% off). At this price point you can pick up 4 for the price of one LV or Chanel


----------



## klatte

ThisVNchick said:


> Best deals are at the end of the season. I buy mine from bloomies and never pay retail. They clear out some inventory and they'll have it for an additional 40% off sale price. Almost every season, I'll find and buy them for about $250 a piece (50% off). At this price point you can pick up 4 for the price of one LV or Chanel



Ooh thanks for the tip!! I don't live in the US but I think bloomies ship overseas  if the currency exchange rate works out I definitely will get a few pairs..! You are such an enabler  I will also pay attention to my local store sales heheh. thanks for the great tip again


----------



## vinbenphon1

I just purchased my Alma bb's first accessory. Wanna see?


----------



## vinbenphon1

ThisVNchick said:


> I did a reveal on bal last week but I thought I should share this here since I absolutely LOVE this collection (this is coming from a non-bal lover). Chèvre leather with gold trimmings!
> 
> Balenciaga Metallic Edge City in Bordeaux!
> 
> View attachment 2485575


That colour is to die for, congrats.


----------



## clu13

vinbenphon1 said:


> I just purchased my Alma bb's first accessory. Wanna see?




Beautiful! And a perfect match!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ThisVNchick said:


> I did a reveal on bal last week but I thought I should share this here since I absolutely LOVE this collection (this is coming from a non-bal lover). Chèvre leather with gold trimmings!
> 
> Balenciaga Metallic Edge City in Bordeaux!
> 
> View attachment 2485575



Very pretty!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Very pretty!!





vinbenphon1 said:


> That colour is to die for, congrats.



Thank you


----------



## ThisVNchick

vinbenphon1 said:


> I just purchased my Alma bb's first accessory. Wanna see?



The floral collection from Gucci is one of the best designs (i hate monogram). From your pictures, the wallet looks just as big as your alma bb.


----------



## vinbenphon1

ThisVNchick said:


> The floral collection from Gucci is one of the best designs (i hate monogram). From your pictures, the wallet looks just as big as your alma bb.


It does look huge&#8230; must have been the angle as it is a lot smaller than my Sarah Wallet.


----------



## vinbenphon1

My valentines present just came in today it a 34mm watch in Rose Gold with 15 diamonds from Burberry I'm in love. With my DH of course


----------



## Weekend shopper

vinbenphon1 said:


> My valentines present just came in today it a 34mm watch in Rose Gold with 15 diamonds from Burberry I'm in love. With my DH of course



Love it! Congrats


----------



## Weekend shopper

klatte said:


> Casually strolled into a Chanel boutique for a browse not thinking of buying anything as I was feeling very very content already...... walked out with a pair of green canvas espadrilles and black caviar woc lol! I already given up hope on the espadrilles and classic woc since they're always sold out BUT they were available today!! My size and my preference of colour, oh and the last piece of black caviar woc sitting there locked in the display cabinet (new stock just in 2 days ago)... guess they're meant to be mine heheheh. I still LoVe Louis though
> View attachment 2472149



Congrats on both







Louislily said:


> My 'sorry Mr. Vuitton' purchase, this Gucci hobo in gray, the leather is perfect  please ignore the mess in my bathroom :shame:




Congrats, looks great on you






ThisVNchick said:


> My recent reveal on Dior.
> 
> Birthday haul &#128513; (only the tweed, black pony hair and vert are new).
> 
> View attachment 2478355



Gorgeous rainbow: ) Congrats


----------



## fightthesunrise

vinbenphon1 said:


> My valentines present just came in today it a 34mm watch in Rose Gold with 15 diamonds from Burberry I'm in love. With my DH of course




It is stunning! I love the color of the band. And the diamonds.


----------



## Damier Dme

ThisVNchick said:


> My recent reveal on Dior.
> 
> Birthday haul &#128513; (only the tweed, black pony hair and vert are new).
> 
> View attachment 2478355



Love that vert! Such a pretty collection!!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Crossed over to some Prada ...
&  Hermes Twilly


----------



## fightthesunrise

Luv iz Louis said:


> Crossed over to some Prada ...
> 
> &  Hermes Twilly




What a gorgeous combination!


----------



## luxluna

Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Luv iz Louis said:


> Crossed over to some Prada ...
> &  Hermes Twilly


 that is a beautiful color!


----------



## Apelila

I just purchased this in Coach Outlet....Madeline mini zebra satchel


----------



## Apelila

Here is the modeling picture


----------



## Louislily

Luv iz Louis said:


> Crossed over to some Prada ...
> &  Hermes Twilly



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Louislily

Besides my Trevi GM I got these goodies for my birthday last week 





Gucci scarf in anthracite





Versace bracelet





Mulberry valentine pouch





Mulberry leopard & tiger scarf





And last but not least, Chanel vernis


----------



## Annie81

I bought my first pair of Christian louboutin heels hmm I can feel another addiction coming on..


----------



## ThisVNchick

No LV for me this Valentine's Day, but I did end up with something gorgeous  

Lady Dior in Fuchsia with GHW!


----------



## clu13

Annie81 said:


> I bought my first pair of Christian louboutin heels hmm I can feel another addiction coming on..




Congrats to you - perfect classics! Visit us on the CL forum


----------



## clu13

ThisVNchick said:


> No LV for me this Valentine's Day, but I did end up with something gorgeous
> 
> Lady Dior in Fuchsia with GHW!
> 
> View attachment 2509565




This is spectacular! Congrats and happy valentines day!


----------



## Annie81

Pretty bag!


----------



## Adub1

For Valentines Day


----------



## Annie81

Love your gucci bag gorgeous colour


----------



## Annie81

I've spent way too much this year already &#128527; I bought my first ever Hermes jewellery two Kelly Dog bracelets


----------



## Apelila

I finally got my first Fendi brand...my new wallet Zucca Bi-fold Wallet


----------



## luscious_brat

^o^


----------



## luscious_brat

^_^


----------



## Saykosevgi

Yes i did it! &#128515;&#128077;


----------



## Charlotta

Annie81 said:


> I've spent way too much this year already &#128527; I bought my first ever Hermes jewellery two Kelly Dog bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2510016
> View attachment 2510017
> View attachment 2510018



Oh I thought these were sold out and discontinued. Where did you find them?


----------



## klatte

Saykosevgi said:


> Yes i did it! &#128515;&#128077;
> View attachment 2529602



Woohoo congrats!


----------



## Annie81

Charlotta said:


> Oh I thought these were sold out and discontinued. Where did you find them?



On the Hermes Australian website. Hope it's just a rumor about being discontinued as there is more I want!


----------



## clu13

Saykosevgi said:


> Yes i did it! &#128515;&#128077;
> View attachment 2529602




Congrats! Is that gold or silver hardware?


----------



## Saykosevgi

klatte said:


> Woohoo congrats!


Thank you very much 



clu13 said:


> Congrats! Is that gold or silver hardware?


Thank you! It's silver


----------



## Weekend shopper

Chanel Fucshia Jumbo flap in lambskin. The color is hard to capture due to lighting, but is gorgeous IRL


----------



## Luv iz Louis

First Ferragamo purchase.


----------



## nashpoo

My new light pink jumbo!


----------



## Apelila

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Fucshia Jumbo flap in lambskin. The color is hard to capture due to lighting, but is gorgeous IRL


beautiful


----------



## Weekend shopper

Apelila said:


> beautiful



Thank you


----------



## K.H.LVoe

Annie81 said:


> I've spent way too much this year already &#128527; I bought my first ever Hermes jewellery two Kelly Dog bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2510016
> View attachment 2510017
> View attachment 2510018



Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## K.H.LVoe

I've been under the weather and decided to pick myself up with something bright for spring and summer from Hermes. Here's my new Kelly Double Tour bracelet in Bamboo.


----------



## vinbenphon1

K.H.LVoe said:


> I've been under the weather and decided to pick myself up with something bright for spring and summer from Hermes. Here's my new Kelly Double Tour bracelet in Bamboo.


Lovely colour, congrats.


----------



## K.H.LVoe

vinbenphon1 said:


> Lovely colour, congrats.



Thank you, vinbenphon!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Fucshia Jumbo flap in lambskin. The color is hard to capture due to lighting, but is gorgeous IRL



 Wow, love this color! Congrats, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Weekend shopper

TooManyWantMore said:


> Wow, love this color! Congrats, it's gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## DRJones616

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Fucshia Jumbo flap in lambskin. The color is hard to capture due to lighting, but is gorgeous IRL


----------



## Weekend shopper

DRJones616 said:


>



Thank you


----------



## rsquinn

I just picked up a Large Brown Gucci Sukey that looks like it's in new condition. It's a gorgeous bag, but I think I'm going to end up selling it. I love my LV bags and it just doesn't seem to be able to compete.


----------



## Misseloell

Last weekend I picked up the Gucci Soho Disco Bag and little card holder to use with it. 
I've since returned the card holder and got the ZCP in empreinte which I LOVE!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

DH put me on bag ban because he is anticipating a 10K LV charge within the next month. But he never said anything about shoes  

My handy dandy winter-spring transitional shoes: ferragamo booties and black leather chanel espadrilles!


----------



## Annie81

Love the espadrilles I havnt had any luck finding any as yet


----------



## Annie81

K.H.LVoe said:


> I've been under the weather and decided to pick myself up with something bright for spring and summer from Hermes. Here's my new Kelly Double Tour bracelet in Bamboo.



Love the bamboo ! It's so addictive now I want more ! But I'm on half pay on maternity leave so wait to I go back to work next month to buy more &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## K.H.LVoe

Annie81 said:


> Love the bamboo ! It's so addictive now I want more ! But I'm on half pay on maternity leave so wait to I go back to work next month to buy more &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;



I know - it's such a fresh pop of color! I hope you get something gorgeous next month.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

ThisVNchick said:


> DH put me on bag ban because he is anticipating a 10K LV charge within the next month. But he never said anything about shoes
> 
> My handy dandy winter-spring transitional shoes: ferragamo booties and black leather chanel espadrilles!
> 
> View attachment 2542391



Love the espadrilles! That would really go so well with our tropical weather! Lovely!


----------



## LovingLV81

Nothing huge they are awesome summer shoes and comfy !! Just got them .


----------



## myfirstchanel

I bought new clothes to match my new rose angleique alma pm


----------



## ThisVNchick

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Love the espadrilles! That would really go so well with our tropical weather! Lovely!





Annie81 said:


> Love the espadrilles I havnt had any luck finding any as yet



Thanks  

I believe they are sold out. They were released back in January and they sold quickly. I went to Chanel to inquire about another pair but my SA said the leather ones are completely sold out in the company. I went to NM to check and my SA there said they are not receiving anymore that usually by April/May they start to carry fall/winter shoes, no more summer shoes unfortunately.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

A Day out at the Shops - Prada Trick Robot.


----------



## shalomjude

Luv iz Louis said:


> A Day out at the Shops - Prada Trick Robot.



So cute


----------



## ssv003

Well, I did get something from Louis but also cheated, too!  Here's my haul from today.


----------



## DRJones616

Luv iz Louis said:


> A Day out at the Shops - Prada Trick Robot.


How cute, Love it!!


----------



## Annie81

I cheated too and bought my first Hermes CDC and gosh I love it !


----------



## DRJones616

Annie81 said:


> I cheated too and bought my first Hermes CDC and gosh I love it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2546433
> View attachment 2546434


Beautiful, Congrats!!


----------



## ssv003

Congrats on a beautiful CDC! Enjoy!


Annie81 said:


> I cheated too and bought my first Hermes CDC and gosh I love it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2546433
> View attachment 2546434


----------



## Possum

ssv003 said:


> Well, I did get something from Louis but also cheated, too!  Here's my haul from today.
> 
> View attachment 2545148




Congrats on your wonderful goodies *ssv003*! Barenia/palladium CDC is my favourite combination! 



Annie81 said:


> I cheated too and bought my first Hermes CDC and gosh I love it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2546433
> View attachment 2546434





Congrats on your Rouge CDC *Annie81*! Bright & beautiful.


----------



## mirason

Well I cheated on Louis with this....




And they match so well with my LV Leo scarves!!&#128513;


----------



## xyrocky

I cheated too. Bought my first pandora.


----------



## Pavla

luscious_brat said:


> ^_^



Oh, I love your belt!! The buckle is awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Pavla

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Fucshia Jumbo flap in lambskin. The color is hard to capture due to lighting, but is gorgeous IRL



I love your new Chanel! It is a gorgeous colour!!! Congrats!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Luv iz Louis said:


> First Ferragamo purchase.



So sweet. I do like the new Ferragamo colours. Congrats



nashpoo said:


> My new light pink jumbo!



Just lovely, congrats.



Apelila said:


> I finally got my first Fendi brand...my new wallet Zucca Bi-fold Wallet



Oohh I like the lovely interior colour. Congrats,



Saykosevgi said:


> Yes i did it! &#128515;&#128077;
> View attachment 2529602



Hooray for you I hope to soon. Congrats.



Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Fucshia Jumbo flap in lambskin. The color is hard to capture due to lighting, but is gorgeous IRL



Sooo Pretty. Congrats.


----------



## vinbenphon1

mirason said:


> Well I cheated on Louis with this....
> View attachment 2552715
> 
> 
> 
> And they match so well with my LV Leo scarves!!&#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2552716
> View attachment 2552717
> View attachment 2552718



Love those tributes and matching Chanel Congrats



xyrocky said:


> I cheated too. Bought my first pandora.



Iv'e not see one of these before, Congrats.


----------



## vinbenphon1

I recently sold my Noe bb DA bag because as much as I loved her, she was difficult to use. I also sold a Gucci bag and these are what I replaced them with (don't worry mr LV I still want an Azur piece.lol)


----------



## Luv iz Louis

that wallet is just beautiful ........... now I think I need to look at their wallets again


----------



## Possum

mirason said:


> Well I cheated on Louis with this....
> View attachment 2552715
> 
> 
> 
> And they match so well with my LV Leo scarves!!&#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2552716
> View attachment 2552717
> View attachment 2552718



Absolutely gorgeous Mirason!! I love all your combinations, you are going to have so much fun with all these goodies


----------



## Possum

vinbenphon1 said:


> I recently sold my Noe bb DA bag because as much as I loved her, she was difficult to use. I also sold a Gucci bag and these are what I replaced them with (don't worry mr LV I still want an Azur piece.lol)


These are so so beautiful vinbenphon1 ~ that purple just glows!!


----------



## KimTX

Welcoming an Hermes Picotin PM in rose jaipur and an Hermes charm into my life.


----------



## vinbenphon1

KimTX said:


> Welcoming an Hermes Picotin PM in rose jaipur and an Hermes charm into my life.


So cute. congrats. Its a lovely colour.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Luv iz Louis said:


> that wallet is just beautiful ........... now I think I need to look at their wallets again



Thank you Luvizlouis. That is what I went in for a few weeks ago, but SA talked me out of it, coz already have 3 wallets. So she showed me this WOC and I couldn't get it out of my mind. So back I went with my mind made up and I couldn't be happier.



Possum said:


> These are so so beautiful vinbenphon1 ~ that purple just glows!!



Thank you so much Possum


----------



## Weekend shopper

Pavla said:


> I love your new Chanel! It is a gorgeous colour!!! Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## charleston-mom

I cheated today too!


----------



## StarStarMoon

KimTX said:


> Welcoming an Hermes Picotin PM in rose jaipur and an Hermes charm into my life.


Gorgeous combo - congrats! The yellow is such a beautiful contrast to the Jaipur!


----------



## Fashionlvoer

mirason said:


> Well I cheated on Louis with this....
> View attachment 2552715
> 
> 
> 
> And they match so well with my LV Leo scarves!!&#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2552716
> View attachment 2552717
> View attachment 2552718


Stunning! Congrats!


----------



## GGspice25

After 9 LV purchases ventured to my 2nd fav designer Prada
but i'll be back


----------



## Tulip2

We'll I've never posted here but I have cheated on Mr. Vuitton many times. Here's my Diorling in blue from 2013.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Sorry not my best pics.


Okay so I'm learning my new Mini iPad...


----------



## DRJones616

vinbenphon1 said:


> so cute. Congrats. Its a lovely colour.


+1


----------



## ThisVNchick

My latest exotic Dior acquisition. Nothing beats matte and shiny python all in one bag  

My "Royal" Lady Dior


----------



## PuccaNGaru

My new Chanel classic flap m/l in black caviar. Love


----------



## DRJones616

PuccaNGaru said:


> My new Chanel classic flap m/l in black caviar. Love
> View attachment 2562792


Beautiful, Congrats!!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Thank you.


----------



## vinbenphon1

PuccaNGaru said:


> My new Chanel classic flap m/l in black caviar. Love
> View attachment 2562792


Lovely Chanel. Congrats. What does m/l stand for? Sorry I have been meaning to ask someone for ages. I'm still learning all the Chanel lingo


----------



## vinbenphon1

Tulip2 said:


> We'll I've never posted here but I have cheated on Mr. Vuitton many times. Here's my Diorling in blue from 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562403
> 
> Sorry not my best pics.
> View attachment 2562407
> 
> Okay so I'm learning my new Mini iPad...



Lovely Tulip.



ThisVNchick said:


> My latest exotic Dior acquisition. Nothing beats matte and shiny python all in one bag
> 
> My "Royal" Lady Dior
> 
> View attachment 2562672



Very nice, thisVNchick


----------



## Annie81

Love the Dior and Chanel bag, currently saving for the exact one as yours beside GHW


----------



## PuccaNGaru

vinbenphon1 said:


> Lovely Chanel. Congrats. What does m/l stand for? Sorry I have been meaning to ask someone for ages. I'm still learning all the Chanel lingo



M/L means medium/large, one size down from the jumbo. Don't worry, I had a hard time understanding lingos here on TPF too when I first became a member.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

My first Gucci Piece. Will likely be my last bag for some time as I am putting myself on a ban - time to do other  things (but likely shall add to SLGs).


----------



## vinbenphon1

Luv iz Louis said:


> My first Gucci Piece. Will likely be my last bag for some time as I am putting myself on a ban - time to do other  things (but likely shall add to SLGs).



Lovely emily, congrats


----------



## vinbenphon1

PuccaNGaru said:


> M/L means medium/large, one size down from the jumbo. Don't worry, I had a hard time understanding lingos here on TPF too when I first became a member.


thanks for the info...


----------



## K.H.LVoe

ThisVNchick said:


> My latest exotic Dior acquisition. Nothing beats matte and shiny python all in one bag
> 
> My "Royal" Lady Dior
> 
> View attachment 2562672



Oh my gosh - gorgeous! Congrats and enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## claudis_candy

Hi everyone!

After very long time of buying only LV bags I decided to go for something different. I feel a little bit bad, should I? 

I choose this bag because of "speedy" style shape and colours!! amazing I fallen love with her.. You can see my first impression on my video. 


Hope you enjoy! 

And here you have some pics of my new Furla Candy Sunset bag. Sorry for my cat but I have 4 cats now and I have no control of them.


----------



## mumar_k

Very pretty bag. Congrats


----------



## claudis_candy

mumar_k said:


> Very pretty bag. Congrats




Thank you!!


----------



## clu13

A real splurge to me since it's so pointless but I have always loved it - enough to pass on a trip to LV - Restoration Hardware polyhedron in polished nickel. The other finish was on sale, but I love the shine of the nickel


----------



## OCMomof3

clu13 said:


> A real splurge to me since it's so pointless but I have always loved it - enough to pass on a trip to LV - Restoration Hardware polyhedron in polished nickel. The other finish was on sale, but I love the shine of the nickel
> 
> View attachment 2569400



Nice Clu!  As I recall, you and I both have a RH weakness!


----------



## Lena186

clu13 said:


> A real splurge to me since it's so pointless but I have always loved it - enough to pass on a trip to LV - Restoration Hardware polyhedron in polished nickel. The other finish was on sale, but I love the shine of the nickel
> 
> View attachment 2569400



That is too nice!


----------



## allyloupuppy

I'm supposed to be on a bag ban, but I REALLY needed these! I truly love them. These are the Longchamp le pliage cuir bags in size small


----------



## DRJones616

Luv iz Louis said:


> My first Gucci Piece. Will likely be my last bag for some time as I am putting myself on a ban - time to do other  things (but likely shall add to SLGs).


Lovely bag!!


----------



## clu13

OCMomof3 said:


> Nice Clu!  As I recall, you and I both have a RH weakness!




Yes indeed we do! Is it bad that I told DH it was his birthday present? He looked at me and said "what is it?"


----------



## laurends

nashpoo said:


> My new light pink jumbo!


I die for this bag.
GORGEOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## OCMomof3

clu13 said:


> Yes indeed we do! Is it bad that I told DH it was his birthday present? He looked at me and said "what is it?"




I love it! That's hilarious!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

allyloupuppy said:


> I'm supposed to be on a bag ban, but I REALLY needed these! I truly love them. These are the Longchamp le pliage cuir bags in size small
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572581
> View attachment 2572582
> View attachment 2572583



Is this LC's leather line? How do you like them? I was actually thinking about purchasing one, but needed to see one in person first. Can you do some mod shots? TIA!


----------



## nashpoo

laurends said:


> I die for this bag.
> GORGEOUS!!!!!!!



Aw thank you so much! I'm in love with it!


----------



## meg_in_blue

Gucci Nice Microguccissima glossy patent leather tote in red.


----------



## ShariLee

First ever gucci anything!!!  I Love the color.


----------



## fightthesunrise

ShariLee said:


> First ever gucci anything!!!  I Love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577326
> View attachment 2577327




Th color is absolutely stunning!


----------



## eatcandies

My Chanel reveal/unboxing in the Louis Vuitton store!!! (see the Chanel thread for full story).


----------



## allyloupuppy

PuccaNGaru said:


> Is this LC's leather line? How do you like them? I was actually thinking about purchasing one, but needed to see one in person first. Can you do some mod shots? TIA!




I love them and yes it is one of their leather lines, le pliage cuir. I can do some modeling shots next week, I'm out of town


----------



## K.H.LVoe

This is not a purchase but a DIY project. I made a little coin bank yesterday from an old tin can I had to put money aside for Hermes scarves and other small items.


----------



## Lena186

K.H.LVoe said:


> This is not a purchase but a DIY project. I made a little coin bank yesterday from an old tin can I had to put money aside for Hermes scarves and other small items.



That's so cute!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

That is a really cute idea - I like thinking of great ways to display my little boxes and things - and a money box seems a fab idea.


----------



## annie1

I'm in love with Blue
BV bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	






&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;


----------



## charleston-mom

I was bad today. There was nothing at LV!  It's their fault. Something small from the David Yurman store. I have a weakness for Prasiolite.


----------



## shalomjude

eatcandies said:


> My Chanel reveal/unboxing in the Louis Vuitton store!!! (see the Chanel thread for full story).
> 
> View attachment 2577547



Congrats again ..love this .. great size too .. this will be great for our climate too


----------



## cougster

charleston-mom said:


> I was bad today. There was nothing at LV!  It's their fault. Something small from the David Yurman store. I have a weakness for Prasiolite.
> 
> View attachment 2578542




Oooh that ring is so pretty. Prasiolite is my fav stone. I have the petite Albion but now you got me wanting another ring.


----------



## cougster

Something light & fun for Spring


----------



## ThisVNchick

I got a new Canon lens (EF 100mm f/2.8 USM) today in preparation for my upcoming vacation. I do enjoy photography and here are some of the first few shots taken with the new lens. 

The Dior is also a new addition to my Dior collection


----------



## DRJones616

ThisVNchick said:


> I got a new Canon lens (EF 100mm f/2.8 USM) today in preparation for my upcoming vacation. I do enjoy photography and here are some of the first few shots taken with the new lens.
> 
> The Dior is also a new addition to my Dior collection


That is the cutest picture, so adorable , your bag is gorgeous as well.


----------



## K.H.LVoe

Lena186 said:


> That's so cute!





Luv iz Louis said:


> That is a really cute idea - I like thinking of great ways to display my little boxes and things - and a money box seems a fab idea.



Thank you, Lena186 and Luv iz Louis!


----------



## ThisVNchick

DRJones616 said:


> That is the cutest picture, so adorable , your bag is gorgeous as well.



Aw, thanks!


----------



## shopingisfun

Luv iz Louis said:


> My first Gucci Piece. Will likely be my last bag for some time as I am putting myself on a ban - time to do other  things (but likely shall add to SLGs).



I wanted to cheat with this same bag... LOL
Still thinking about it.


----------



## clu13

mirason said:


> Well I cheated on Louis with this....
> View attachment 2552715
> 
> 
> 
> And they match so well with my LV Leo scarves!!&#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2552716
> View attachment 2552717
> View attachment 2552718




Gorgeous! I adore trib sandals - so comfortable!


----------



## clu13

charleston-mom said:


> I was bad today. There was nothing at LV!  It's their fault. Something small from the David Yurman store. I have a weakness for Prasiolite.
> 
> View attachment 2578542




Beautiful! Great cheat!


----------



## clu13

ThisVNchick said:


> I got a new Canon lens (EF 100mm f/2.8 USM) today in preparation for my upcoming vacation. I do enjoy photography and here are some of the first few shots taken with the new lens.
> 
> 
> 
> The Dior is also a new addition to my Dior collection




Gorgeous bag and gorgeous picture!


----------



## clu13

eatcandies said:


> My Chanel reveal/unboxing in the Louis Vuitton store!!! (see the Chanel thread for full story).
> 
> View attachment 2577547




My oh my - this is a show stopper! I love the season of Chanel!


----------



## clu13

Still too poor for bags, but I do have a tub now-only took 7 months but it is wonderful! I keep looking at that stone and thinking, could've been a Kelly, could've been a Kelly! DH better come up big for our anniversary in 2 months!


----------



## Kelechi

clu13 said:


> Still too poor for bags, but I do have a tub now-only took 7 months but it is wonderful! I keep looking at that stone and thinking, could've been a Kelly, could've been a Kelly! DH better come up big for our anniversary in 2 months!
> 
> View attachment 2582137




I would rather have this over a purse.  Congrats.


----------



## ladyjeye

kelechi said:


> i would rather have this over a purse.  Congrats.


+1


----------



## clu13

Kelechi said:


> I would rather have this over a purse.  Congrats.





ladyjeye said:


> +1



Thank you very much - I keep telling myself that these are things DH can enjoy so it's worth the bag hiatus


----------



## for3v3rz

Finally got the Mini since the original NF in DA MM has discontinued.


----------



## Lena186

for3v3rz said:


> Finally got the Mini since the original NF in DA MM has discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 2585227



Seriously? No more NF DE MM?


----------



## MainlyBailey

clu13 said:


> Still too poor for bags, but I do have a tub now-only took 7 months but it is wonderful! I keep looking at that stone and thinking, could've been a Kelly, could've been a Kelly! DH better come up big for our anniversary in 2 months!
> 
> View attachment 2582137




Wow!!!! This is so gorgeous! Much better than a bag


----------



## LitGeek

Lena186 said:


> Seriously? No more NF DE MM?


The OP is referring to the original model. There is a new model that comes with a fantastic little pouch!


----------



## Lena186

LitGeek said:


> The OP is referring to the original model. There is a new model that comes with a fantastic little pouch!



Thank you for the info


----------



## twosmallwonders

Oops this just happened to show up on my doorstop she's surrounded by LV on my shelves now lol hope she's not lonely!


----------



## ladyjeye

I've been a little obsessed with bracelets lately.


----------



## llpalmtree

clu13 said:


> Still too poor for bags, but I do have a tub now-only took 7 months but it is wonderful! I keep looking at that stone and thinking, could've been a Kelly, could've been a Kelly! DH better come up big for our anniversary in 2 months!
> 
> View attachment 2582137


Thank you club13 for posting your beautiful home pictures. Your remodel is to die for, better than any bag. Remember home is where the heart is.


----------



## for3v3rz

Lena186 said:


> Seriously? No more NF DE MM?




No more original one with the pretty interior lining.


----------



## cougster




----------



## clu13

twosmallwonders said:


> Oops this just happened to show up on my doorstop she's surrounded by LV on my shelves now lol hope she's not lonely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585783




Congrats! I'm sure she will have friends soon. Chanel is just as addicting! Is this new or pre-owned? I haven't seen a medallion tote at chanel In a while, but they were supposed to reintroduce the medallion - it's a style I have always loved, especially since it is the only leather-lined tote


----------



## clu13

Thank you all for the kind words! I love seeing all the purchases here and your comments keep me on track!


----------



## amrx87

I donated money to a pit bull rescue, and bought some cute anti dogfighting gear for my pup and me


----------



## Venessa84

amrx87 said:


> I donated money to a pit bull rescue, and bought some cute anti dogfighting gear for my pup and me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586550


How cute is your little pup!!  Lvoe!!


----------



## clu13

amrx87 said:


> I donated money to a pit bull rescue, and bought some cute anti dogfighting gear for my pup and me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586550




Wonderful - way better than any material purchase! Sweet sweet little baby!


----------



## dodobird

amrx87 said:


> I donated money to a pit bull rescue, and bought some cute anti dogfighting gear for my pup and me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586550




What a wonderful way to assist in animal cruelty.  
I applaud you


----------



## twosmallwonders

clu13 said:


> Congrats! I'm sure she will have friends soon. Chanel is just as addicting! Is this new or pre-owned? I haven't seen a medallion tote at chanel In a while, but they were supposed to reintroduce the medallion - it's a style I have always loved, especially since it is the only leather-lined tote




It was preloved. I really am loving it I hope they do a rerelease! Would love to see other colors! They are hard to find!


----------



## Ariel1128

amrx87 said:


> I donated money to a pit bull rescue, and bought some cute anti dogfighting gear for my pup and me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586550


Awesome! And what a sweet pup!


----------



## Sonicbabe

cougster said:


> View attachment 2586283
> View attachment 2586284
> View attachment 2586285
> View attachment 2586286
> View attachment 2586287



I adore the wristlet!  Would you mind sharing the name of this range?  I love multi-color stripes!


----------



## cougster

Sonicbabe said:


> I adore the wristlet!  Would you mind sharing the name of this range?  I love multi-color stripes!




Here u go:


----------



## Lena186

clu13 said:


> Congrats! I'm sure she will have friends soon. Chanel is just as addicting! Is this new or pre-owned? I haven't seen a medallion tote at chanel In a while, but they were supposed to reintroduce the medallion - it's a style I have always loved, especially since it is the only leather-lined tote



You mean the lining is leather?


----------



## MainlyBailey

amrx87 said:


> I donated money to a pit bull rescue, and bought some cute anti dogfighting gear for my pup and me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586550




What a sweetheart you are. Such a cute pup!!


----------



## clu13

Lena186 said:


> You mean the lining is leather?




Yes - other classic totes such as the GST and cerf are fabric lined. The medallion was lined with leather. It is a very luxurious touch IMHO.


----------



## Lena186

clu13 said:


> Yes - other classic totes such as the GST and cerf are fabric lined. The medallion was lined with leather. It is a very luxurious touch IMHO.



That's really nice! Thank you


----------



## Sonicbabe

cougster said:


> Here u go:
> 
> View attachment 2587201



Thanks very much!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Lena186 said:


> You mean the lining is leather?




Yes Lena this full bag is leather including the long unlike some of the other chanel totes which are lines with nylon.


----------



## twosmallwonders

clu13 said:


> Yes - other classic totes such as the GST and cerf are fabric lined. The medallion was lined with leather. It is a very luxurious touch IMHO.







Lena186 said:


> That's really nice! Thank you




Oops sorry saw you guys were already discussing after I responded lol  it really is a luxurious touch I agree clu  and it's Soooooo soft


----------



## Rumpetaske

It's not cheating if it is gifted? my amazing gift from hubby!!


----------



## theweimsmom

amrx87 said:


> I donated money to a pit bull rescue, and bought some cute anti dogfighting gear for my pup and me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2586550


Look at that face!!!  Someone is living the dream here!  

Such a great investment, thank you!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Rumpetaske said:


> It's not cheating if it is gifted? my amazing gift from hubby!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2588829


wow so pretty ur husband has taste


----------



## Rumpetaske

tua08366 said:


> wow so pretty ur husband has taste




Thank you I know


----------



## Pavla

My today´s black purchases - Hermes belt and Salvatore Ferragamo flats.
I also got a little giraffe gift from the SA in S. Ferragamo, he was very kind. How can I use it? As a bag charm?


----------



## Lena186

twosmallwonders said:


> Yes Lena this full bag is leather including the long unlike some of the other chanel totes which are lines with nylon.



Lovely! Enjoy her and thank you


----------



## DRJones616

Pavla said:


> My today´s black purchases - Hermes belt and Salvatore Ferragamo flats.
> I also got a little giraffe gift from the SA in S. Ferragamo, he was very kind. How can I use it? As a bag charm?


Love the shoes!!


----------



## theweimsmom

I just posted this in the Chanel forum titled...Have I lost my mind reveal?  I am the same person that said the recent increase from LV pushed the limits on the Alma BB but then I go and get this???

Everyone politely told my I have not lost my mind but I an not sure!


----------



## clu13

theweimsmom said:


> I just posted this in the Chanel forum titled...Have I lost my mind reveal?  I am the same person that said the recent increase from LV pushed the limits on the Alma BB but then I go and get this???
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone politely told my I have not lost my mind but I an not sure!




Big congrats - buying a Chanel is very smart! Hope there are many more in your future.


----------



## msheidiann

My pre-loved Hermes Kelly double tour bracelet! Falling hard for the orange box!


----------



## OCMomof3

msheidiann said:


> My pre-loved Hermes Kelly double tour bracelet! Falling hard for the orange box!
> 
> View attachment 2589777




Pretty! I have zero interest in H bags, but love their Clic and leather bracelets!


----------



## OCMomof3

theweimsmom said:


> I just posted this in the Chanel forum titled...Have I lost my mind reveal?  I am the same person that said the recent increase from LV pushed the limits on the Alma BB but then I go and get this???
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone politely told my I have not lost my mind but I an not sure!




You haven't lost your mind. It is clearly functioning just fine because this is a lovely, timeless choice.  Congrats!!!


----------



## OCMomof3

Pavla said:


> My today´s black purchases - Hermes belt and Salvatore Ferragamo flats.
> 
> I also got a little giraffe gift from the SA in S. Ferragamo, he was very kind. How can I use it? As a bag charm?




You have great taste, Pavla! Beautiful choices! I have been eyeing F flats for a while....but am also in love with a pair of Gucci horse bit flats that are stiff competition! Are the F flats comfortable?


----------



## theweimsmom

OCMomof3 said:


> You haven't lost your mind. It is clearly functioning just fine because this is a lovely, timeless choice.  Congrats!!!


Thank you!


----------



## msheidiann

OCMomof3 said:


> Pretty! I have zero interest in H bags, but love their Clic and leather bracelets!




Me too! Clic clac is next on my list!


----------



## kimariew

Black patent small boy.  I fell off my ban for this and never was before interested in the boy bags but I couldn't pass up this unique black.  Sorry still has plastic sticker on hardware.


----------



## shalomjude

kimariew said:


> Black patent small boy.  I fell off my ban for this and never was before interested in the boy bags but I couldn't pass up this unique black.  Sorry still has plastic sticker on hardware.



Stunning colour  i love the Boy design


----------



## Lena186

kimariew said:


> Black patent small boy.  I fell off my ban for this and never was before interested in the boy bags but I couldn't pass up this unique black.  Sorry still has plastic sticker on hardware.



This is a beautiful boy! Such a great color


----------



## Peterpeaaa

)


----------



## Fashionlvoer

kimariew said:


> Black patent small boy.  I fell off my ban for this and never was before interested in the boy bags but I couldn't pass up this unique black.  Sorry still has plastic sticker on hardware.


Wow! Nice!! Congrats!


----------



## clu13

kimariew said:


> Black patent small boy.  I fell off my ban for this and never was before interested in the boy bags but I couldn't pass up this unique black.  Sorry still has plastic sticker on hardware.




Beautiful - congrats to you!


----------



## clu13

Finally bought a pair of Rag & bone newberry boots. I hope they live up to the hype as It killed me to spend that much of shoes from China. And a some Kate spade cork ballet flats.


----------



## desertdweller

clu13 said:


> Finally bought a pair of Rag & bone newberry boots. I hope they live up to the hype as It killed me to spend that much of shoes from China. And a some Kate spade cork ballet flats.
> 
> View attachment 2595851




Very nice purchases! I have been wanting Rag and Bone Newbury's but can't afford them right now..Hope you love them, enjoy!!


----------



## clu13

desertdweller said:


> Very nice purchases! I have been wanting Rag and Bone Newbury's but can't afford them right now..Hope you love them, enjoy!!





Thank you - they are on sale at Nordstrom now and run true to size and seem very comfortable. People in the shoe subforum said they have found them at Nordstrom rack for only $150-$200!!!! My NR has very limited designer shoes so no such luck for me.


----------



## shalomjude

clu13 said:


> Finally bought a pair of Rag & bone newberry boots. I hope they live up to the hype as It killed me to spend that much of shoes from China. And a some Kate spade cork ballet flats.
> 
> View attachment 2595851



Lovely purchases  hope the R&B work out for you


----------



## vinbenphon1

Peterpeaaa said:


> )



Gorgeous sunnies. Don't get to see much Versace on TPF. Congrats


----------



## clu13

shalomjude said:


> Lovely purchases  hope the R&B work out for you




Thank you


----------



## OrStAz

Great thread!!! I love LV but others too...


----------



## DRJones616

kimariew said:


> Black patent small boy.  I fell off my ban for this and never was before interested in the boy bags but I couldn't pass up this unique black.  Sorry still has plastic sticker on hardware.


Lovely, Congrats!!


----------



## desertdweller

clu13 said:


> Thank you - they are on sale at Nordstrom now and run true to size and seem very comfortable. People in the shoe subforum said they have found them at Nordstrom rack for only $150-$200!!!! My NR has very limited designer shoes so no such luck for me.




Thanks for the tip! I will have to check my nordstrom and NR


----------



## elleestbelle

It isn't a purse, but the VCA YG MOP 5-motif Alhambra bracelet I ordered had arrived yesterday. I love it!


----------



## OCMomof3

clu13 said:


> Finally bought a pair of Rag & bone newberry boots. I hope they live up to the hype as It killed me to spend that much of shoes from China. And a some Kate spade cork ballet flats.
> 
> View attachment 2595851



I just bought the R&B Newburys too (in brown). I absolutely love them, and they seem to be pretty well made.  Some Kate Spades too: gold gladiators. LV and shoes....my two happy places.  I know you can relate, Clu, with your killer collections of both!


----------



## OCMomof3

kimariew said:


> Black patent small boy.  I fell off my ban for this and never was before interested in the boy bags but I couldn't pass up this unique black.  Sorry still has plastic sticker on hardware.




That Boy is amazing! Congrats!


----------



## OCMomof3

msheidiann said:


> Me too! Clic clac is next on my list!




They are really, really pretty. I'm eyeing my next one!


----------



## anabg

I got this bag from my fiance today. Ferragamo Ginny in Baltico.


----------



## DRJones616

anabg said:


> I got this bag from my fiance today. Ferragamo Ginny in Baltico.


Beautiful, Congrats!!


----------



## Annie81

I got a tiffany necklace for Mother's Day love it


----------



## myusername

Nothing fancy, just this cute little bow ring...


----------



## for3v3rz

The rest if the Caroline 2 came in the mail.  The color looks better in person.


----------



## frenchyo8

Annie81 said:


> I got a tiffany necklace for Mother's Day love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2612817


I have the same one with a K!  I just got a blue heart to put behind it and it looks amazing!


----------



## dieslgirl

Part 1,mother's day gift...


----------



## Annie81

myusername said:


> Nothing fancy, just this cute little bow ring...
> View attachment 2612879



Love the ring I will have to get one as I have the matching earrings  so cute


----------



## anabg

myusername said:


> Nothing fancy, just this cute little bow ring...
> View attachment 2612879



My mom gave me this for Mother's Day! She gave one to me, my sister and my niece. I ended up giving my sister the matching earrings. They are so cute. I love it.  Congrats.


----------



## diana27arvi

I cheat on mr. Vuitton every now on then and this time I cheated with Versace


----------



## anabg

Megs said:


> So, Name those Bags!!!  :toung:



Thank you. I love the color. I was on the fence about the style since it's not very casual, but I decided to keep it.


----------



## ShariLee

I was in love with the 70's vibe of these shoes.


----------



## myusername

Annie81 said:


> Love the ring I will have to get one as I have the matching earrings  so cute




Matching earrings? I had no idea! I'm gonna have to check it out next time I visit Pandora.


----------



## myusername

anabg said:


> My mom gave me this for Mother's Day! She gave one to me, my sister and my niece. I ended up giving my sister the matching earrings. They are so cute. I love it.  Congrats.




What lovely gifts from your mom! Congrats to both of us!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

diana27arvi said:


> I cheat on mr. Vuitton every now on then and this time I cheated with Versace
> 
> View attachment 2614957
> 
> View attachment 2614958
> 
> View attachment 2614959



Oh my diana27, that is one gorgeous versace. I don't know why TPF doesn't have a versace thread. Congrats


----------



## mmchav

Picked these up today! Soo happy!


----------



## MDNA

Cheated on LV with Chanel


----------



## sally.m

ladyjeye said:


> I've been a little obsessed with bracelets lately.



OMG, i need that MK buckle bracelet!  Google................


----------



## okiern1981

I cheated with Msr. Hermes... Sigh.  We seem to have an on and off again affair.  I was gifted a Birkin 35 by one of my in-laws for a belated anniversary present, and I bought a Hermes canvas drawstring bag while on vacation.  All my other bags are mad at me...


----------



## Jordyaddict

I feel in love with this colour and knew I needed a piece in my collection

Mulberry bays water clutch in pistachio 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
, 

It's reminds me of spring/ summer


----------



## lvloverseattle

ShariLee said:


> I was in love with the 70's vibe of these shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2615154
> 
> View attachment 2615155
> 
> View attachment 2615157




Love!!!


----------



## allyloupuppy

My new Prada saffiano tote in color peonia.


----------



## ThisVNchick

My personal little bit of sunshine: Gradient Medium Diorissimo in Box Calf


----------



## LovingLV81

My new coach Lauren style prescription sunglasses yay now no more squinting with the sun !! Love love them .


----------



## OCMomof3

ThisVNchick said:


> My personal little bit of sunshine: Gradient Medium Diorissimo in Box Calf




What a perfectly classy, summery choice!


----------



## OCMomof3

MDNA said:


> Cheated on LV with Chanel




Beautiful Chanel! I just did the same thing with a Jumbo Flap!


----------



## shalomjude

ThisVNchick said:


> My personal little bit of sunshine: Gradient Medium Diorissimo in Box Calf



beautiful pop of colour  Of late, I have been looking at Dior there are some lovely offerings.


----------



## Nattymj

I love my Marc by Marc Jacobs Natasha in Minty.
It's an easy throw around bag, fits perfectly as cross body.
I prefer this bag over all my expensive bags for Disneyland trips, running errands, etc.http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_D


----------



## aegisshi

My Michael Kors collection:



Love the soft leather & saffiano on MK bags, but this collection has come to a halt since I got bit by the LV bug earlier this year.

And my Burberry Willenmore & teddy bear:



Burberry was my first premier designer obsession, even when I thought paying over $75 was ridiculous. I never bought, just admired from afar. I don't often find handbags I like from Burberry, but I have a weakness for the classic haymarket check. I never use this anymore (brought out for the first time in a year today), but I can't bring myself to sell because of sentimental reasons. Also, this bag is really not the easiest bag to carry. :/

I also have quite a few Coach bags, but they aren't really worth pulling out and taking photos of, haha. Not my proudest collection since I mostly settled for good prices as opposed to good bags :X


----------



## aegisshi

MDNA said:


> Cheated on LV with Chanel




Ermagerd, how GORGEOUS is she!!!


----------



## Saykosevgi

Yes i did it &#128515; but i'm not sorry


----------



## klatte

Saykosevgi said:


> Yes i did it &#128515; but i'm not sorry
> 
> View attachment 2624236



Yay congrats! I bought the same chanel classic beige ballerinas a few months ago


----------



## LVoer_Girl

I bought some Chanel Sunnies...

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/chanel-blue-oversize-plastic-frame-logo-sunglasses-6045.html


----------



## clu13

ThisVNchick said:


> My personal little bit of sunshine: Gradient Medium Diorissimo in Box Calf



This is amazing!
Enjoy!


----------



## gms

I've got a Kate Spade Evening Belles April Floral clutch that I love for spring!


----------



## rowy65

allyloupuppy said:


> My new Prada saffiano tote in color peonia.
> Gorgeous color , congrats!
> View attachment 2622907
> View attachment 2622908





ThisVNchick said:


> My personal little bit of sunshine: Gradient Medium Diorissimo in Box Calf
> You're Dior collection is unrivaled!   I'm drooling over your newest Diorissimo .   I actually came over to LV from Dior because no fall wine/burgundy.   Congrats , it's gorgeous!





LovingLV81 said:


> My new coach Lauren style prescription sunglasses yay now no more squinting with the sun !! Love love them .


Great sunnies!



Saykosevgi said:


> Yes i did it &#55357;&#56835; but i'm not sorry
> 
> View attachment 2624236


I love me some Chanel ballerinas.   Gorgeous color congrats!


----------



## rowy65

I've strayed back to Proenza Shouler !   Can't help it with the sales upon us
Small Keepall in Saddle.   Can't wait to receive it!  Btw, this cropping pics stuff is the worse!


----------



## OCMomof3

Chanel Reissue 227 in washed dark brown caviar with SHW. My first foray into Chanel, and likely not my last! ATTACH]2624651[/ATTACH]


----------



## OCMomof3

And while we're at it...YSL Mini Y and card holder. I prefer big bags but wanted something nice for evenings out -- but not too fancy for day use when I want a little crossbody. This fits the bill, and love the antiqued brass finish on the front. No scratch worries!


----------



## rowy65

OCMomof3 said:


> Chanel Reissue 227 in washed dark brown caviar with SHW. My first foray into Chanel, and likely not my last! ATTACH]2624651[/ATTACH]



OC Mom, it's quite a slippery slope once you've bought Chanel !  Your reissue is gorgeous plus I love the bijoux chain!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## rowy65

OCMomof3 said:


> And while we're at it...YSL Mini Y and card holder. I prefer big bags but wanted something nice for evenings out -- but not too fancy for day use when I want a little crossbody. This fits the bill, and love the antiqued brass finish on the front. No scratch worries!
> View attachment 2624662



So pretty!


----------



## OCMomof3

rowy65 said:


> OC Mom, it's quite a slippery slope once you've bought Chanel !  Your reissue is gorgeous plus I love the bijoux chain!  Congrats!!!!



Thanks Rowy!  I suspect you are right.


----------



## inlovewbags

SHHHH!!!!I'm cheating with Gucci today !


----------



## CornishMon

Ordered a pair of Prada sunglasses that are to die for.  Will post pictures as soon as I receive. 


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## Dorf

GUCCI GG canvas Medium messenger bag, and Micro Guccisima wallet: 



URL=http://s1291.photobucket.com/user/oslo-fjord/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140526_203938-1_zpszbtqwblw.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## serafinarecalci

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> here my PRADA bag and the teddy bear
> View attachment 323850
> 
> 
> View attachment 323851


That is one scary white teddy. :giggles:


----------



## mmchav

Second time cheating on LV this month! 

Worth it!


----------



## rowy65

mmchav said:


> Second time cheating on LV this month!
> 
> Worth it!
> View attachment 2631250



Love these Dior studs!  The color is awesome , congrats


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Dorf said:


> GUCCI GG canvas Medium messenger bag, and Micro Guccisima wallet:
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://s1291.photobucket.com/user/oslo-fjord/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140526_203938-1_zpszbtqwblw.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


very nice bag love the whole outfit


----------



## Dorf

tua08366 said:


> very nice bag love the whole outfit


Thanks a lot


----------



## 47foxes

ladyjeye said:


> I've been a little obsessed with bracelets lately.


They are so GORgeous!!


----------



## BarbAga

mmchav said:


> Second time cheating on LV this month!
> 
> Worth it!
> View attachment 2631250



Beautiful,  what is the stone?


----------



## CornishMon

Not a bag but some gorgeous Prada sunglasses!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2635481
View attachment 2635482
View attachment 2635483
View attachment 2635485
View attachment 2635486



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## OCMomof3

CornishMom, I am a sunglass junkie and I bought these gorgeous Prada Baroques not long ago. Sadly, I felt they looked lousy on me (though my husband loved them) so I returned them. They are beauties!


----------



## CornishMon

OCMomof3 said:


> CornishMom, I am a sunglass junkie and I bought these gorgeous Prada Baroques not long ago. Sadly, I felt they looked lousy on me (though my husband loved them) so I returned them. They are beauties!




I'm sorry to hear that because these are one striking pair of sunglasses.  They actually look good on my face.  Maybe you should try another color maybe?


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## shalomjude

Golden Goose Trainers and Etre Cecile top


----------



## MainlyBailey

While buying some lv shoes, bf went over to Chanel and got me another gst in dark burgundy. Love it!


----------



## shalomjude

mzhurshie said:


> While buying some lv shoes, bf went over to Chanel and got me another gst in dark burgundy. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636634



Stunning purchase  great colour


----------



## MainlyBailey

shalomjude said:


> Stunning purchase  great colour




Thank you SJ- it was such an impromptu purchase, but had to have it after seeing the color on display. Love your purchases as well!


----------



## ShariLee

&#10084; Them


----------



## boyoverboard

CornishMon said:


> Not a bag but some gorgeous Prada sunglasses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635481
> View attachment 2635482
> View attachment 2635483
> View attachment 2635485
> View attachment 2635486
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Love these!


----------



## CornishMon

boyoverboard said:


> Love these!




Thank you!  Wished I wasn't Leary about taking a face shot because on they are gorgeous!


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## OCMomof3

CornishMon said:


> I'm sorry to hear that because these are one striking pair of sunglasses.  They actually look good on my face.  Maybe you should try another color maybe?
> 
> 
> Be Blessed MoNikki



It was the shape of the lenses.  I know they come in a style with larger, round lenses, but I just didn't think I could get away with that look.  So I bought the exact ones you have, and no dice.  Oh well, the good news is that I found some Tom Fords that I love shortly thereafter!  And I might try the Pradas again later and see if I feel differently.  They are so stunning!


----------



## Pavla

mzhurshie said:


> While buying some lv shoes, bf went over to Chanel and got me another gst in dark burgundy. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636634



Beautiful bag!!! Congrats!


----------



## clu13

mzhurshie said:


> While buying some lv shoes, bf went over to Chanel and got me another gst in dark burgundy. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636634




Gorgeous! Burgundy is my favorite color! Big congrats to you. I cannot believe the GST escaped another price increase.


----------



## Ally Charlotte

Help me I'm about to cheat!!
My three choices :
Bluebell blue with shw mulberry bayswater plus lv slg
Black w bhw ps1 proenza
Or..
Good ole Louie:
Da riviera pm or mm


----------



## LitGeek

Ally Charlotte said:


> Help me I'm about to cheat!!
> My three choices :
> Bluebell blue with shw mulberry bayswater plus lv slg
> Black w bhw ps1 proenza
> Or..
> Good ole Louie:
> Da riviera pm or mm


LV Riviera of course!!!


----------



## MDNA

Congrats on your GST.  I love mine 


mzhurshie said:


> While buying some lv shoes, bf went over to Chanel and got me another gst in dark burgundy. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636634


----------



## MainlyBailey

clu13 said:


> Gorgeous! Burgundy is my favorite color! Big congrats to you. I cannot believe the GST escaped another price increase.


Thank you! I didn't even know it did - I remember though, that my first GST was a couple hundred less. Glad I missed a price jump!



MDNA said:


> Congrats on your GST.  I love mine


Thank you  
I'm just worried that it'll puddle like the other two GSTs I've had. This time, I'm thinking I'll store it lying down on its side. How's yours doing?



Pavla said:


> Beautiful bag!!! Congrats!


Thank you Pavla, my dear!


----------



## MDNA

It's holding up great.  Make sure you lay it on it's back as much as possible to keep the shape.  


mzhurshie said:


> Thank you
> I'm just worried that it'll puddle like the other two GSTs I've had. This time, I'm thinking I'll store it lying down on its side. How's yours doing?!


----------



## clu13

mzhurshie said:


> Thank you! I didn't even know it did - I remember though, that my first GST was a couple hundred less. Glad I missed a price jump!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> I'm just worried that it'll puddle like the other two GSTs I've had. This time, I'm thinking I'll store it lying down on its side. How's yours doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Pavla, my dear!




I keep mine on its side - close to 2.5 years later and it looks perfect


----------



## Stylegeek

I had planned to get the Artsy, but there was something about it I just did not like. It's such a gorgeous bag, but unfortunately it just did not look or feel comfortable on me (tried both mono and empreinte).  Anyway, my shopping trip did have a happy ending as I came home with this instead


It's my first gucci. It almost feel like I'm cheating on LV haha


----------



## Ally Charlotte

Love the Gucci soho! Enjoy!


----------



## Stylegeek

Ally Charlotte said:


> Love the Gucci soho! Enjoy!




Thank you, I will


----------



## Venessa84

My first love has always been Ferragamo so I picked up a new leather cuff and belt...


----------



## boyoverboard

Stylegeek said:


> I had planned to get the Artsy, but there was something about it I just did not like. It's such a gorgeous bag, but unfortunately it just did not look or feel comfortable on me (tried both mono and empreinte).  Anyway, my shopping trip did have a happy ending as I came home with this instead
> View attachment 2640246
> 
> It's my first gucci. It almost feel like I'm cheating on LV haha



Gorgeous bag! Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

mzhurshie said:


> While buying some lv shoes, bf went over to Chanel and got me another gst in dark burgundy. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2636634


It's gorgeous, lovely color!!!


----------



## cheidel

Stylegeek said:


> I had planned to get the Artsy, but there was something about it I just did not like. It's such a gorgeous bag, but unfortunately it just did not look or feel comfortable on me (tried both mono and empreinte).  Anyway, my shopping trip did have a happy ending as I came home with this instead
> View attachment 2640246
> 
> It's my first gucci. It almost feel like I'm cheating on LV haha


It's beautiful, congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## Ally Charlotte

LitGeek said:


> LV Riviera of course!!!



Btw thank u lit geek for your reply, I'm still on the fence,but am afraid to stray from lv , also thinking about pochette metis and I can see from your avatar u have it! Nice taste!


----------



## LitGeek

Ally Charlotte said:


> Btw thank u lit geek for your reply, I'm still on the fence,but am afraid to stray from lv , also thinking about pochette metis and I can see from your avatar u have it! Nice taste!


Thank you  Definitely take a look at the Pochette Metis! I can't rave enough about this bag, it is very well made. The canvas is super thick, the lining is very luxurious, and the brass hardware is gorgeous. Plus you can carry it year round. GLD!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Gucci Orange disco bag


----------



## Slc9

My first non LV purchase


----------



## Stylegeek

Weekend shopper said:


> Gucci Orange disco bag
> View attachment 2644488




Congrats! Love the colour and the Gucci leather


----------



## Sariwoo

Got this Gucci Swing Tote.  First time I've ever cheated on Mr. Vuitton!


----------



## anabg

Sariwoo said:


> Got this Gucci Swing Tote.  First time I've ever cheated on Mr. Vuitton!



I am tempted by these too.  Congratulations.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Stylegeek said:


> Congrats! Love the colour and the Gucci leather



Thank you


----------



## clu13

Sariwoo said:


> Got this Gucci Swing Tote.  First time I've ever cheated on Mr. Vuitton!





Weekend shopper said:


> Gucci Orange disco bag
> View attachment 2644488





Stylegeek said:


> I had planned to get the Artsy, but there was something about it I just did not like. It's such a gorgeous bag, but unfortunately it just did not look or feel comfortable on me (tried both mono and empreinte).  Anyway, my shopping trip did have a happy ending as I came home with this instead
> View attachment 2640246
> 
> It's my first gucci. It almost feel like I'm cheating on LV haha



Congrats to you all - gorgeous Guccis!


----------



## clu13

Slc9 said:


> My first non LV purchase
> View attachment 2644645



Such a classic - enjoy!


----------



## Weekend shopper

clu13 said:


> Congrats to you all - gorgeous Guccis!



Thank you


----------



## Slc9

clu13 said:


> Such a classic - enjoy!




Thanks so much &#128522;


----------



## cellardoor433

Slc9 said:


> My first non LV purchase



What a beautiful bag, the leather looks so soft and shiny!


----------



## cellardoor433

Sariwoo said:


> Got this Gucci Swing Tote.  First time I've ever cheated on Mr. Vuitton!



I've been checking out the swing tote since it came out, and your real life photo looks even better than the store one! Am very tempted now.


----------



## Pavla

Sariwoo said:


> Got this Gucci Swing Tote.  First time I've ever cheated on Mr. Vuitton!



Wow! I like the bag a lot. The leather looks very luxurious! Congrats!


----------



## Slc9

cellardoor433 said:


> What a beautiful bag, the leather looks so soft and shiny!



Thank you  I'm loving this bag!


----------



## npps

Oh well.......I have ventured into BV land.....


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

npps said:


> Oh well.......I have ventured into BV land.....


this bag is gorgeous  i've been looking at this particular one as well


----------



## npps

tua08366 said:


> this bag is gorgeous  i've been looking at this particular one as well


 
Hi, tua08366, I snagged it off Yoogi's. Can't believe my luck. She came like new, except for one bottom corner with a bit of colour transfer. Very happy with it!


----------



## Giules

npps said:


> Oh well.......I have ventured into BV land.....


 
What a gorgeous Bottega bag!! Absoulutely stunning red!!! If you dont mind me asking is there a name for the color?


----------



## ViCharm

I cheated on LV with my new kittens! Chanel and Leo&#9825; they're a gorgeous jet black color with blue eyes. I'm in love with them.


----------



## lulubell77

my cross city bag. I love her &#128516; &#128151;


----------



## Slc9

ViCharm said:


> I cheated on LV with my new kittens! Chanel and Leo&#9825; they're a gorgeous jet black color with blue eyes. I'm in love with them.



So funny, I just got a kitten this past march.  A Siamese. 
I also have a 2 yr old all black kitty (my pic).  I love black cats!! Nothing more rewarding than kittens, so much fun and love.  
Double trouble for you but definitely a better choice than a new LV (sorry Mr. Vuitton) lol 
Good luck and enjoy your sweet babies, they're adorable!!


----------



## ViCharm

Slc9 said:


> So funny, I just got a kitten this past march.  A Siamese.
> I also have a 2 yr old all black kitty (my pic).  I love black cats!! Nothing more rewarding than kittens, so much fun and love.
> Double trouble for you but definitely a better choice than a new LV (sorry Mr. Vuitton) lol
> Good luck and enjoy your sweet babies, they're adorable!!


 Thank you so much! So far they have been well behaved. We'll see how long that lasts.  I love them so much already.


----------



## LoVeinLA

My non LV purchase this week... Trip of Maui and staying in an ocean front resort.


----------



## clu13

LoVeinLA said:


> My non LV purchase this week... Trip of Maui and staying in an ocean front resort.
> 
> View attachment 2647139




Nothing better than this!!!! Hope you are having a wonderful time and that you have been well! Miss you around these parts!


----------



## LoVeinLA

clu13 said:


> Nothing better than this!!!! Hope you are having a wonderful time and that you have been well! Miss you around these parts!




Thank you Clu for the nice comment.  I have been great..and taking in my love for LV in moderation.  Enjoying our family vacation in north Kaanapali (not as touristy).  

Hope all is well with you. You are building your home the last time I peeked in this sub forum. How is that going?


----------



## OCMomof3

LoVeinLA said:


> My non LV purchase this week... Trip of Maui and staying in an ocean front resort.
> 
> View attachment 2647139



Now that's a purchase that's worth it!  I'll be doing the same thing in August, can't wait!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## myfirstchanel

Just got my DA Emilie wallet not long ago and on the weekend I got my first alexander wang Rocco and my frd bought the same one. Mine is beige with pale gold HW and hers navy with SHW


----------



## pinkkitten74

ViCharm said:


> I cheated on LV with my new kittens! Chanel and Leo&#9825; they're a gorgeous jet black color with blue eyes. I'm in love with them.



Gorgeous kitties mwaah


----------



## pinkkitten74

LoVeinLA said:


> My non LV purchase this week... Trip of Maui and staying in an ocean front resort.
> 
> View attachment 2647139


 Wow hawaii going to get a hawaii luggage tag? My friend bought me one much better than a tshirt


----------



## pinkkitten74

myfirstchanel said:


> Just got my DA Emilie wallet not long ago and on the weekend I got my first alexander wang Rocco and my frd bought the same one. Mine is beige with pale gold HW and hers navy with SHW
> View attachment 2647892



Is it as heavy as ppl say? I see some lovely black with rgh around the rockie looks cute and smaller


----------



## myfirstchanel

I don't think it too too heavy it's bare able because compare to my celine phantom it feels much lighter. I saw the rockie as well but I'm 5.6" so I went for the bigger one


----------



## luxypaw

ViCharm said:


> I cheated on LV with my new kittens! Chanel and Leo&#9825; they're a gorgeous jet black color with blue eyes. I'm in love with them.



Who wouln't be!! they are adorable!!!  I love cats


----------



## luxypaw

Today I bought a Coach mini Borough in bar stripe colorblock ....I'm quite happy can't wait to take her for a spin! Love the leather... and smells divine!


----------



## anabg

luxypaw said:


> Today I bought a Coach mini Borough in bar stripe colorblock ....I'm quite happy can't wait to take her for a spin! Love the leather... and smells divine!
> View attachment 2648793



Did you get these during the presale?? I got myself a madeline.  Congratulations.


----------



## theweimsmom

Gucci soho chain shoulder bag in fushia. I always wanted the rosé Indien vernis Pochette but this was less money and I can wear it crossbody without having to purchase another strap.  It is very soft to the touch!


----------



## luxypaw

anabg said:


> Did you get these during the presale?? I got myself a madeline.  Congratulations.




YES!! I could not resist!  Same to you!  Is this the Madison Madeline satchel? Beautiful!!


----------



## anabg

luxypaw said:


> YES!! I could not resist!  Same to you!  Is this the Madison Madeline satchel? Beautiful!!



Thanks. It is!  In gray birch!  I have been wanting something in that color..


----------



## Pavla

theweimsmom said:


> Gucci soho chain shoulder bag in fushia. I always wanted the rosé Indien vernis Pochette but this was less money and I can wear it crossbody without having to purchase another strap.  It is very soft to the touch!



It is soooooooo beautiful!!! Huge congrats to you!


----------



## clu13

theweimsmom said:


> Gucci soho chain shoulder bag in fushia. I always wanted the rosé Indien vernis Pochette but this was less money and I can wear it crossbody without having to purchase another strap.  It is very soft to the touch!




So pretty! Congrats - I think this is much more stylish than a pochette.


----------



## Dorf

Small messenger in beige/brown GG canvas.


----------



## ShariLee

&#10084;Some fun  until the August releases !&#10084;


----------



## mmchav

Oops I did it again! 






Caviar chanel flats &#128525; now I need a bag to match!!


----------



## Jordyaddict

I cheated on LV today was set to get a zippy coin purse and fell in love with this 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Mulberry pink tree zip around purse. I picked this because of the colour. Though I'm sure a zippy coin purse will at some point make it into my collection as you can never have too many purses or bags


----------



## shalomjude

Chanel Dress


----------



## Kansashalo

A GORGY pink Treeje bag!


----------



## Possum

shalomjude said:


> Chanel Dress


Congrats SJ ~ so very lovely!!


----------



## shalomjude

Possum said:


> Congrats SJ ~ so very lovely!!



Thank you .. you are so kind..there was a lovely tunic there too


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Jordyaddict said:


> I cheated on LV today was set to get a zippy coin purse and fell in love with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651954
> 
> 
> Mulberry pink tree zip around purse. I picked this because of the colour. Though I'm sure a zippy coin purse will at some point make it into my collection as you can never have too many purses or bags



pretty,love the colour


----------



## shalomjude

Jordyaddict said:


> I cheated on LV today was set to get a zippy coin purse and fell in love with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651954
> 
> 
> Mulberry pink tree zip around purse. I picked this because of the colour. Though I'm sure a zippy coin purse will at some point make it into my collection as you can never have too many purses or bags



Nice colour


----------



## npps

Jordyaddict said:


> I cheated on LV today was set to get a zippy coin purse and fell in love with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2651954
> 
> 
> Mulberry pink tree zip around purse. I picked this because of the colour. Though I'm sure a zippy coin purse will at some point make it into my collection as you can never have too many purses or bags



Gorgeous! And you are so right, one can never have too many purses or bags. &#128521;


----------



## npps

ViCharm said:


> I cheated on LV with my new kittens! Chanel and Leo&#9825; they're a gorgeous jet black color with blue eyes. I'm in love with them.



Oh, they are so adorable!


----------



## npps

Giules said:


> What a gorgeous Bottega bag!! Absoulutely stunning red!!! If you dont mind me asking is there a name for the color?



My apology, I thought I replied. The colour is called Flame. Has an orangey tinge but more red than orange in natural light.


----------



## slang

Weekend shopper said:


> Gucci Orange disco bag
> View attachment 2644488



Wow, it's gorgeous!!!

Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## Weekend shopper

slang said:


> Wow, it's gorgeous!!!
> 
> Congrats & enjoy!



Thank you


----------



## ShariLee

shalomjude said:


> Chanel Dress



You have incredible style and taste!


----------



## clu13

shalomjude said:


> Chanel Dress




Stunning - exquisite style to go with all of those bags! Congrats to you!


----------



## clu13

Long time without a shoe binge - very sad that the Valentino espadrilles are too small and have to go back - I have been trying for years to get the black lace ones. Oh well, that's some LV money back in the wallet. 

Stuart Weizmann tipbootie, kate spade Dijon, Vince Annalie ($100 less at norstrom than at NM) and Tory burch beacher espadrilles.


----------



## Angie4m

Well the summer sales have hit the UK and as my lovely other half got me absolutely nothing for my 30th Birthday I thought I would treat myself. I love LV but have a real soft spot for Alexander McQueen and as my dress for dinner tomorrow night is also a McQueen, theses should go perfectly.


----------



## clu13

Angie4m said:


> Well the summer sales have hit the UK and as my lovely other half got me absolutely nothing for my 30th Birthday I thought I would treat myself. I love LV but have a real soft spot for Alexander McQueen and as my dress for dinner tomorrow night is also a McQueen, theses should go perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> These are gorgeous - edgy and elegant! The knuckleduster is amazing!


----------



## clu13

Furniture is my other passion at the moment - especially finding unique pieces - just need to get the designer back so she can create a bedroom around these items we found this past weekend.Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Angie4m

clu13 said:


> Angie4m said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the summer sales have hit the UK and as my lovely other half got me absolutely nothing for my 30th Birthday I thought I would treat myself. I love LV but have a real soft spot for Alexander McQueen and as my dress for dinner tomorrow night is also a McQueen, theses should go perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> These are gorgeous - edgy and elegant! The knuckleduster is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I'm looking forward to using them this evening.
> 
> Today I had a mega splurge on this lambskin wrap trench from Burberry
Click to expand...


----------



## Angie4m

clu13 said:


> Furniture is my other passion at the moment - especially finding unique pieces - just need to get the designer back so she can create a bedroom around these items we found this past weekend.Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2656003
> 
> View attachment 2656006
> 
> View attachment 2656007




Can I just say I love your tall set or drawers and that sofa/seat. I'd love them in my home.


----------



## bagjunkie1997

I had a day to myself and think I may need to have supervision in the future &#9786;&#65039;. Got a new Tiffany & Co. bracelet and charm, Tory Burch sandals and these




My first clic clac H bracelet and double sens tote in gold and orange



	

		
			
		

		
	
. 

So I'm headed on over to ban island.


----------



## Iluvhellokitty

My new Gucci swing leather tote in taupe with soft pink interior detail and  matching swing leather zip around wallet as my early birthday presents to me.


----------



## rk4265

clu13 said:


> Furniture is my other passion at the moment - especially finding unique pieces - just need to get the designer back so she can create a bedroom around these items we found this past weekend.Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2656003
> 
> View attachment 2656006
> 
> View attachment 2656007



Oh love the sofa. Where did u get it


----------



## Annie81

Bought my first kenZo jumper


----------



## Damier Dme

This is a creative thread!  So fun.


----------



## Mae002

I'm obsessed with chanel as much as I'm obsessed with LV. My recent purchase that broke my bank but has no regrets of buying. My new Boy in medium black caviar. Such beauty


----------



## shalomjude

Mae002 said:


> I'm obsessed with chanel as much as I'm obsessed with LV. My recent purchase that broke my bank but has no regrets of buying. My new Boy in medium black caviar. Such beauty



Congrats .. so lovely


----------



## Mae002

shalomjude said:


> Congrats .. so lovely



Thank you!


----------



## DRJones616

clu13 said:


> Furniture is my other passion at the moment - especially finding unique pieces - just need to get the designer back so she can create a bedroom around these items we found this past weekend.Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2656003
> 
> View attachment 2656006
> 
> View attachment 2656007


Gorgeous pieces!!


----------



## clu13

rk4265 said:


> Oh love the sofa. Where did u get it




Thank you! I don't really know anything about it - we went to a high end furniture auction. Most of things are out of the NC furniture mart. It was really fun


----------



## clu13

DRJones616 said:


> Gorgeous pieces!!




Thank you!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Angie4m said:


> Well the summer sales have hit the UK and as my lovely other half got me absolutely nothing for my 30th Birthday I thought I would treat myself. I love LV but have a real soft spot for Alexander McQueen and as my dress for dinner tomorrow night is also a McQueen, theses should go perfectly.



That McQueen clutch is to die for. I'm Breathless -  Those butterflies are gorgeous. Congrats.




bagjunkie1997 said:


> I had a day to myself and think I may need to have supervision in the future &#9786;&#65039;. Got a new Tiffany & Co. bracelet and charm, Tory Burch sandals and these
> 
> View attachment 2660529
> 
> 
> My first clic clac H bracelet and double sens tote in gold and orange
> 
> View attachment 2660543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So I'm headed on over to ban island.



Those colours are amazing, congrats


----------



## Cleda

My 'new' preloved from eLady. The Loewe Amazona 36!


----------



## ladyjeye

My first Chanel! Definitely on ban island for the rest of the year!


----------



## Cleda

ladyjeye said:


> My first Chanel! Definitely on ban island for the rest of the year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2664454



Gorgeous! Congrats! Is the middle photo at the bottom the dust bag?


----------



## shalomjude

clu13 said:


> Furniture is my other passion at the moment - especially finding unique pieces - just need to get the designer back so she can create a bedroom around these items we found this past weekend.Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2656003
> 
> View attachment 2656006
> 
> View attachment 2656007



Wow ..amazing furniture &#8230; I am a fan of furniture too esp mid-century modern pieces


----------



## cougster

Iluvhellokitty said:


> My new Gucci swing leather tote in taupe with soft pink interior detail and  matching swing leather zip around wallet as my early birthday presents to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660701
> View attachment 2660702




Beautiful. That color combo is so so pretty. I love it.


----------



## Iluvhellokitty

cougster said:


> Beautiful. That color combo is so so pretty. I love it.


Thank you!


----------



## clp moo em

Picked these shoes up in the Chanel sale &#128536;


----------



## Mae002

Me shopping with my daughter with my boy caviar


----------



## ricababes

My first Chanel!


----------



## OCMomof3

ricababes said:


> My first Chanel!




Congrats! That's a unique one! I cheated pretty recently with my first Chanel, too!


----------



## Christofle

Cleda said:


> My 'new' preloved from eLady. The Loewe Amazona 36!



What a classy bag! Love it


----------



## Stacy31

My Chanel Executive (Cerf) Tote.  I love this bag!!


----------



## ladyjeye

My Chanel pearly boy!


----------



## clu13

Stacy31 said:


> My Chanel Executive (Cerf) Tote.  I love this bag!!




Congrats to you. I love this bag. I love chanel but so many bags really uncomfortable. The CF is just perfection.


----------



## clu13

ladyjeye said:


> My Chanel pearly boy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2674640
> View attachment 2674638




Gorgeous!! I love the boy!


----------



## Stacy31

clu13 said:


> Congrats to you. I love this bag. I love chanel but so many bags really uncomfortable. The CF is just perfection.







Thanks~ I agree! I can't believe it took me this long to discover this bag


----------



## emms2381

Not the bags just the camails twilly... seems to go with most of my handbags so far x


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Cleda said:


> My 'new' preloved from eLady. The Loewe Amazona 36!


i know its all about the bag but im in love  with ur whole outfit especially that dress


----------



## katiel00

I just picked up a MK Hamilton tote on sale at macys.com for an upcoming trip (since I didn't want to take any of my LV)!


----------



## mmchav

I have been very unfaithful to Louis as of late. My latest transgression was an impulse buy at Chanel 




&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## ssv003

mmchav said:


> I have been very unfaithful to Louis as of late. My latest transgression was an impulse buy at Chanel
> 
> View attachment 2676038
> 
> 
> &#128525;&#128525;




Absolutely gorgeous. Great choice. I was looking at that one too!  congrats


----------



## ssv003

Have to share this deal/purchase with my fellow tPFers. So in shock. Got an amazing deal today at Ralph Lauren. 4th of July weekend sale on the Bicolor Soft Ricky 33. $2500 marked down to $750! I'm still in shock, lol!


----------



## Venessa84

ssv003 said:


> Have to share this deal/purchase with my fellow tPFers. So in shock. Got an amazing deal today at Ralph Lauren. 4th of July weekend sale on the Bicolor Soft Ricky 33. $2500 marked down to $750! I'm still in shock, lol!
> 
> View attachment 2676106


Wow a great deal and a beautiful bag!  Congrats


----------



## shalomjude

mmchav said:


> I have been very unfaithful to Louis as of late. My latest transgression was an impulse buy at Chanel
> 
> View attachment 2676038
> 
> 
> &#128525;&#128525;



wow ..lovely.. great choice


----------



## shalomjude

ssv003 said:


> Have to share this deal/purchase with my fellow tPFers. So in shock. Got an amazing deal today at Ralph Lauren. 4th of July weekend sale on the Bicolor Soft Ricky 33. $2500 marked down to $750! I'm still in shock, lol!
> 
> View attachment 2676106



great price ..love the pop of colour on the sides


----------



## jellyv

ssv003 said:


> Have to share this deal/purchase with my fellow tPFers. So in shock. Got an amazing deal today at Ralph Lauren. 4th of July weekend sale on the Bicolor Soft Ricky 33. $2500 marked down to $750! I'm still in shock, lol!



WOW!


----------



## Mae002

I have cheated on Mr. LV again. Twice in 2 weeks! So sorry! Presenting my new Dark red caviar boy in old medium!

The next picture is with my other boy that I bought. 2 weeks ago.


----------



## for3v3rz

Got this yesterday since my epi one didn't stretch to close up with my car keys inside. A little pop of color.


----------



## clu13

Mae002 said:


> I have cheated on Mr. LV again. Twice in 2 weeks! So sorry! Presenting my new Dark red caviar boy in old medium!
> 
> The next picture is with my other boy that I bought. 2 weeks ago.




Oh my!!! Gorgeous boys! Big congrats to you!


----------



## Mae002

clu13 said:


> Oh my!!! Gorgeous boys! Big congrats to you!



Thank you!


----------



## Cleda

tua08366 said:


> i know its all about the bag but im in love  with ur whole outfit especially that dress



Aww thank you! That is one of my favourite work dresses at the moment.


----------



## Cleda

ssv003 said:


> Have to share this deal/purchase with my fellow tPFers. So in shock. Got an amazing deal today at Ralph Lauren. 4th of July weekend sale on the Bicolor Soft Ricky 33. $2500 marked down to $750! I'm still in shock, lol!
> 
> View attachment 2676106



Wow I love that shade of blue, especially with the yellow sides! What a fantastic deal you snagged!


----------



## shalomjude

for3v3rz said:


> Got this yesterday since my epi one didn't stretch to close up with my car keys inside. A little pop of color.
> 
> View attachment 2677020
> 
> 
> View attachment 2677021



Nice colour combo


----------



## shalomjude

Mae002 said:


> I have cheated on Mr. LV again. Twice in 2 weeks! So sorry! Presenting my new Dark red caviar boy in old medium!
> 
> The next picture is with my other boy that I bought. 2 weeks ago.



WOW .. GREAT purchases .. love the design of the BOY


----------



## Cleda

Mae002 said:


> I have cheated on Mr. LV again. Twice in 2 weeks! So sorry! Presenting my new Dark red caviar boy in old medium!
> 
> The next picture is with my other boy that I bought. 2 weeks ago.



Beautiful, both of them. I don't really look at Chanel but these Boy bags have really caught my eye.


----------



## Mae002

shalomjude said:


> WOW .. GREAT purchases .. love the design of the BOY



Thank you! The boy is definitely a modern take of the classic flap. Its less dressy and more casual than the classic flap.


----------



## Mae002

Cleda said:


> Beautiful, both of them. I don't really look at Chanel but these Boy bags have really caught my eye.



Thank u! I am a caviar girl and although boys in lamb and calfskin feels and looks more luxurious. The caviar is more on the casual side and more durable than the 2. Works for me


----------



## Annie81

Just bought my first chanel item well besides a pair of earrings  bought ages ago. Black GHW woc I would post a picture but it won't work


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

Mae002 said:


> I have cheated on Mr. LV again. Twice in 2 weeks! So sorry! Presenting my new Dark red caviar boy in old medium!
> 
> The next picture is with my other boy that I bought. 2 weeks ago.




That is a pretty way to cheat on Mr LV  Congrats!


----------



## clu13

Nothing major - just a few things from Kate spade - sparkly cardigan, striped scarf, pink wayfarers and a sun hat


----------



## clu13

And a henredon side table - couldn't resist the hand painted details plus a c jere wall sculpture (Turbulent from 2012). 

I could buy bags, but I am having a lot of fun finding special pieces for the home - something must be wrong with me


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

ladyjeye said:


> My first Chanel! Definitely on ban island for the rest of the year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2664454


So stunning...enjoy the bag and ban island  But this patent piece makes ban island look worthwhile.


----------



## Rani

Mulberry Del Rey with Nickel hardware from Mulberry sale. Really like it, it is a good size and fits a lot for the small size.


Website pic:




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Somersetlove

rani said:


> mulberry del rey with nickel hardware from mulberry sale. Really like it, it is a good size and fits a lot for the small size.
> View attachment 2679582
> 
> website pic:
> View attachment 2679587
> 
> 
> very nice, love the nickel hardware!
> 
> Sent from my iphone using purseforum mobile app




v


----------



## Mae002

Little_Miss_LV said:


> That is a pretty way to cheat on Mr LV  Congrats!



Thank u!


----------



## drowsy1

I couldn't resist the trend and jumped on the MG bucket train


----------



## ssv003

drowsy1 said:


> I couldn't resist the trend and jumped on the MG bucket train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680095
> View attachment 2680096




Looks amazing!!!  Just got my first one too. Love it!


----------



## ssv003

Also on the MG bucket train. So happy I joined!


----------



## katiel00

I love the MG buckets! They are hard to get ahold of!


----------



## drowsy1

ssv003 said:


> Looks amazing!!!  Just got my first one too. Love it!




Thanks! Yours also looks amazing!


----------



## katiel00

My new MK Hamilton! I needed to add some color to my purse collection  I love how one picture its red/pink, another bright orange


----------



## shalomjude

drowsy1 said:


> I couldn't resist the trend and jumped on the MG bucket train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680095
> View attachment 2680096



Stunning you look great


----------



## shalomjude

ssv003 said:


> Also on the MG bucket train. So happy I joined!
> 
> View attachment 2680436



Beautiful colour .. style reminds me of the noe


----------



## Angel1879

My new Omega AT Seamaster!!&#10084;&#65039;&#8986;&#65039;


----------



## clu13

Angel1879 said:


> My new Omega AT Seamaster!!&#10084;&#65039;&#8986;&#65039;




Beautiful! I love Omega watches! Always have! When I sat next to one of the Olympic time keepers on a plane back in 2012, I admired all of his omega gear - he was creeped out


----------



## Angel1879

clu13 said:


> Beautiful! I love Omega watches! Always have! When I sat next to one of the Olympic time keepers on a plane back in 2012, I admired all of his omega gear - he was creeped out


Thank you, this is my first Omega and I am in love!!&#10084;&#65039;&#8986;&#65039;


----------



## Annie81

I bought my first chanel bag well woc


----------



## amajoh

Annie81 said:


> I bought my first chanel bag well woc




Gorgeous!!


----------



## clu13

Annie81 said:


> I bought my first chanel bag well woc




Congrats! The WOC is such a must have piece! I have the same one in red lamb from 2011. I bought it because it was the cheapest bag in Chanel and I wanted to use some in circle cards! I had no idea what I good decision that was as the WOCs have really gone up in price!


----------



## clu13

Finally got the C'Jere wall sculpture installed - got this instead of the LV shoes I was I promised - I still want the shoes though!


----------



## shoppaholic

hermes keychain


----------



## PamK

clu13 said:


> Finally got the C'Jere wall sculpture installed - got this instead of the LV shoes I was I promised - I still want the shoes though!
> 
> View attachment 2686289




What a gorgeous sculpture and picture!! Don't forget about those shoes, though...!


----------



## Iamminda

drowsy1 said:


> I couldn't resist the trend and jumped on the MG bucket train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680095
> View attachment 2680096


That is so cute!   Is that the regular size?   Thanks


----------



## Iamminda

ssv003 said:


> Also on the MG bucket train. So happy I joined!
> 
> View attachment 2680436


Gorgeous color!


----------



## shalomjude

clu13 said:


> Finally got the C'Jere wall sculpture installed - got this instead of the LV shoes I was I promised - I still want the shoes though!
> 
> View attachment 2686289



Love the contrast against your beautiful stone ... this is a much better option than LV shoes


----------



## Bagluvluv

Do you guys ever go on a lunch outing and end up with something totally unexpected??!! That was my day~^^

I have had my mind upon it but it wasn't until today..


----------



## mpctorres

Bagluvluv said:


> Do you guys ever go on a lunch outing and end up with something totally unexpected??!! That was my day~^^
> 
> I have had my mind upon it but it wasn't until today..
> 
> View attachment 2692063
> View attachment 2692064
> View attachment 2692065



Looooove this watch!  Congratulations ..... Such a great choice!


----------



## Bagluvluv

mpctorres said:


> Looooove this watch!  Congratulations ..... Such a great choice!




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## safida

Annie81 said:


> I bought my first chanel bag well woc



congrats! such a timeless piece... can i ask you the current price for that one?


----------



## Annie81

2800 Australian dollars 





safida said:


> congrats! such a timeless piece... can i ask you the current price for that one?


----------



## anabg

Bagluvluv said:


> Do you guys ever go on a lunch outing and end up with something totally unexpected??!! That was my day~^^
> 
> I have had my mind upon it but it wasn't until today..
> 
> View attachment 2692063
> View attachment 2692064
> View attachment 2692065



This is gorgeous.


----------



## Bagluvluv

anabg said:


> This is gorgeous.



Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## Dorf

Diamante from Gucci.


----------



## Charlotta

mmchav said:


> Second time cheating on LV this month!
> 
> Worth it!
> View attachment 2631250



Wow, beautiful. I want these too. Are they meant to wear that way? I like the way they look. If you don´t mind, how much were those?


----------



## Charlottemouse

Have today purchased the small Mulberry Del Rey......in love with her already!!!


----------



## Annie81

I've been terrible this month ! Bought too much I'm trying to upload pics but not working as yet


----------



## Dawn72

Hey gals! Haven't been here in a while. I've loved this JM since it came out but could never pull the trigger. Until now. Gently preloved from Yoogi's 

 Just the right size for me, won't you agree?


----------



## clu13

Dawn72 said:


> Hey gals! Haven't been here in a while. I've loved this JM since it came out but could never pull the trigger. Until now. Gently preloved from Yoogi's
> 
> This is gorgeous! I love the JM - I got one at the chanel winter sale but had to return because it was the small size - but this is perfect! And it looks beautiful on you! Congrats!


----------



## Dawn72

clu13 said:


> This is gorgeous! I love the JM - I got one at the chanel winter sale but had to return because it was the small size - but this is perfect! And it looks beautiful on you! Congrats!



Thank you clu! I'm so in love. There's something comfortable about getting it preloved. The imaginary fear barrier has been removed. While I will still be extremely careful with this bag, I intend to make full use of it. I plan to bring a folded plastic inside in case of undesirable surfaces. The leather is oh so soft! I'm sorry you had to return yours, what color was it? I hope you get one soon! This bag is so feminine!


----------



## clu13

Dawn72 said:


> Thank you clu! I'm so in love. There's something comfortable about getting it preloved. The imaginary fear barrier has been removed. While I will still be extremely careful with this bag, I intend to make full use of it. I plan to bring a folded plastic inside in case of undesirable surfaces. The leather is oh so soft! I'm sorry you had to return yours, what color was it? I hope you get one soon! This bag is so feminine!




The leather is really soft - I was scared to use it which was also an issue for me. It was a really pretty green. But I traded up to the beautiful seasonal large deerskin black cerf tote so not as glamorous but big and very durable.


----------



## Dawn72

clu13 said:


> The leather is really soft - I was scared to use it which was also an issue for me. It was a really pretty green. But I traded up to the beautiful seasonal large deerskin black cerf tote so not as glamorous but big and very durable.



The green sounds divine! So glad the cerf tote, large AND deerskin!, filled the ticket! Did you post pictures anywhere? I would love to see (them both)!


----------



## clu13

Dawn72 said:


> The green sounds divine! So glad the cerf tote, large AND deerskin!, filled the ticket! Did you post pictures anywhere? I would love to see (them both)!




The pictures should be on this thread and in chanel reveals  - jM was from December (DH had it brought out with my dessert on my birthday - now I'm depressed!). The cerf was from January.


----------



## Dorf




----------



## Debbie1633

I bought a ferragamo bag a week or so after I bought my first LV - Totally MM in DE - the beginning of this month. I blame Ruelala.com for my MUCH bigger credit card bill this month. But I just love my new bag from ferragamo. Love my totally too!!


----------



## Rumbabird

Annie81 said:


> I bought my first chanel bag well woc



Me too Annie.  This is also my first Chanel.  Thinking alike on opposite sides of the globe (U.S.). :smile1


----------



## Dawn72

clu13 said:


> The pictures should be on this thread and in chanel reveals  - jM was from December (DH had it brought out with my dessert on my birthday - now I'm depressed!). The cerf was from January.



I looked and searched and found your beautiful green JM! I remember seeing that before thinking what a gorgeous JM! I saw your cerf tote, too! &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Annie81

I still haven't used it but take it out of the box daily to stare at it and smell it haha 





Rumbabird said:


> Me too Annie.  This is also my first Chanel.  Thinking alike on opposite sides of the globe (U.S.). :smile1


----------



## SummerMango

Debbie1633 said:


> I bought a ferragamo bag a week or so after I bought my first LV - Totally MM in DE - the beginning of this month. I blame Ruelala.com for my MUCH bigger credit card bill this month. But I just love my new bag from ferragamo. Love my totally too!!
> 
> View attachment 2697743
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697745




I am in love with your SF bag. So pretty &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## clu13

Dawn72 said:


> I looked and searched and found your beautiful green JM! I remember seeing that before thinking what a gorgeous JM! I saw your cerf tote, too! &#128512;&#128512;




I hate when I bag is beautiful but it's not going to work! Your size is perfect! I'm trying to be good but I keep coming back to your picture!


----------



## Apelila

I purchase this last week at Nordstrom I took advantage of the double points that I will accumulate on this purchase. Before I decided to take this baby home with me I did a little research, I orginally wanted a LV eva clutch in Azur since the price is too much for a crossbody bag I decided to get this Burberry Haymarket crossbody in chocolate color, I think this is more versitile since I can still use it for fall and winter. I do have the LV eva clutch in DE and I trully love it, I used it so much specially on my day off, running errands, and going out for dinner. But when I went and bought this bag I actually like it even more since of course price is less and at the same time IMO very classy looking bag, I do like the fact that I can adjust the strap and I can use it as a clutch as well Thank you for letting me share guys


----------



## Debbie1633

SummerMango said:


> I am in love with your SF bag. So pretty &#128525;&#128525;




Thank you!!  I still haven't gotten the chance to use it yet but so excited to have it. I bought it at a pretty good price too.


----------



## LVoeCatDog

It did feel a little "off" not buying LV last Tuesday... First time in 7 years I bought a non LV purse!! But alas, I purchased my first Chanel on Tuesday, my black caviar GST in SHW.  Love her and really want the beige in GHW before the huge price increase...


----------



## MDNA

Congrats on your first Chanel. It won't be your last. We're bag twins in different color 


LVoeCatDog said:


> It did feel a little "off" not buying LV last Tuesday... First time in 7 years I bought a non LV purse!! But alas, I purchased my first Chanel on Tuesday, my black caviar GST in SHW.  Love her and really want the beige in GHW before the huge price increase...


----------



## LVoeCatDog

Thank you!! It's an amazing tote! What color do you have? Hope they don't increase the GST until after September like I've heard...


----------



## Lena186

LVoeCatDog said:


> It did feel a little "off" not buying LV last Tuesday... First time in 7 years I bought a non LV purse!! But alas, I purchased my first Chanel on Tuesday, my black caviar GST in SHW.  Love her and really want the beige in GHW before the huge price increase...



Great choice! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MDNA

I have it in Rouge 


LVoeCatDog said:


> Thank you!! It's an amazing tote! What color do you have? Hope they don't increase the GST until after September like I've heard...


----------



## SummerMango

Debbie1633 said:


> Thank you!!  I still haven't gotten the chance to use it yet but so excited to have it. I bought it at a pretty good price too.




That is wonderful. I love getting a good deal and love love just looking at my collection &#128150;&#128150;


----------



## clu13

Chanel booties - 13b


----------



## clu13

Kate spade Mary Janes


----------



## LVoeCatDog

MDNA said:


> I have it in Rouge



Oh my!! Just breathtaking!! 



Lena186 said:


> Great choice! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you  I love her!!!


----------



## Apelila

clu13 said:


> Kate spade Mary Janes
> 
> View attachment 2699853


That is so pretty shoe Congrats!


----------



## clu13

Apelila said:


> That is so pretty shoe Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## Possum

clu13 said:


> Chanel booties - 13b
> 
> View attachment 2699852





clu13 said:


> Kate spade Mary Janes
> 
> View attachment 2699853


Gorgeous shoes clu13 ~ I wish I could wear heels!


----------



## clu13

Possum said:


> Gorgeous shoes clu13 ~ I wish I could wear heels!




Ahhh thank you - my heel years are numbered. I was eying a pair of CLs too and they were "too high." That made me sad but I really thought I would break my ankle (and my hip).  I know I should start downsizing the shoe collection as the round the curve to 40!


----------



## DOVELV

Got these on second markdown this weekend in NY!  Had to have them&#128540;


----------



## clu13

DOVELV said:


> Got these on second markdown this weekend in NY!  Had to have them&#128540;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2701477




These are gorgeous! Bring on fall!


----------



## DOVELV

clu13 said:


> These are gorgeous! Bring on fall!



Lol!  Thanks so much!  All of your purchases are too!  Can't wait to wear them!


----------



## elleestbelle

FedEx came by with my non-LV cheat this morning...Chanel GST in black caviar with GHW 




I'm really excited and love the compartments and also the little piece of leather to attach to your keys





I still love and adore my SC PM but figure this could share the load as being a workhorse bag 
Sofia and I had a heart to heart this morning and she understands


----------



## Pavla

clu13 said:


> Kate spade Mary Janes
> 
> View attachment 2699853





clu13 said:


> Chanel booties - 13b
> 
> View attachment 2699852



Great choices, clu! Enjoy them!


----------



## Pavla

elleestbelle said:


> FedEx came by with my non-LV cheat this morning...Chanel GST in black caviar with GHW
> 
> View attachment 2701580
> 
> 
> I still love and adore my SC PM but figure this could share the load as being a workhorse bag
> Sofia and I had a heart to heart this morning and she understands



Definitely a stunner! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## MDNA

Congrats!  I have it and love it. It's so easy to use 


elleestbelle said:


> FedEx came by with my non-LV cheat this morning...Chanel GST in black caviar with GHW
> 
> View attachment 2701580
> 
> 
> I'm really excited and love the compartments and also the little piece of leather to attach to your keys
> View attachment 2701581
> 
> View attachment 2701584
> 
> 
> I still love and adore my SC PM but figure this could share the load as being a workhorse bag
> Sofia and I had a heart to heart this morning and she understands


----------



## elleestbelle

MDNA said:


> Congrats! I have it and love it. It's so easy to use


 


Pavla said:


> Definitely a stunner! Congrats and enjoy!!


 
Thanks so much! I can tell that I'll get lots of use out of this. I love the fact that it's beautiful AND functional too!


----------



## jclaybo

Two no 3 things if you include purses are my passions in life and what I love collecting so last week I had these babies delivered to me
Intro my Valentino kitten heel Rockstuds  in poudre





Then yesterday I finally brought my must have kitchen item anyone who knows me knows I love to cook I am a foodie I love collecting kitchen accessories and this was just a must have for me don't know why I wait so long to get it, DBF says because we didn't have any space for it because we already had to much lol!! Intro my KitchenAide Stand Mixer




We're slowly upgrading our kitchen to stainless steel


----------



## elleestbelle

MDNA said:


> Congrats!  I have it and love it. It's so easy to use




I can't believe I waited this long to finally get one! I can tell I will love her for a really long time


----------



## MDNA

LOL! I felt the same way when I finally got mine! 


elleestbelle said:


> I can't believe I waited this long to finally get one! I can tell I will love her for a really long time


----------



## clu13

Miu Miu Donna glitter pumps


----------



## clu13

jclaybo said:


> Two no 3 things if you include purses are my passions in life and what I love collecting so last week I had these babies delivered to me
> Intro my Valentino kitten heel Rockstuds  in poudre
> 
> 
> View attachment 2701996
> 
> 
> Then yesterday I finally brought my must have kitchen item anyone who knows me knows I love to cook I am a foodie I love collecting kitchen accessories and this was just a must have for me don't know why I wait so long to get it, DBF says because we didn't have any space for it because we already had to much lol!! Intro my KitchenAide Stand Mixer
> 
> View attachment 2701997
> 
> 
> We're slowly upgrading our kitchen to stainless steel




Congrats! Gorgeous! There's a thread in the playground/kitchen dedicated to lovers of the kitchen aid mixer. Please join the fellow lovers!


----------



## clu13

elleestbelle said:


> FedEx came by with my non-LV cheat this morning...Chanel GST in black caviar with GHW
> 
> View attachment 2701580
> 
> 
> I'm really excited and love the compartments and also the little piece of leather to attach to your keys
> View attachment 2701581
> 
> View attachment 2701584
> 
> 
> I still love and adore my SC PM but figure this could share the load as being a workhorse bag
> Sofia and I had a heart to heart this morning and she understands




Congrats - the GST is such a great piece! Enjoy!


----------



## elleestbelle

clu13 said:


> Congrats - the GST is such a great piece! Enjoy!




Thanks so much!! I'm loving her already


----------



## shalomjude

clu13 said:


> Miu Miu Donna glitter pumps
> 
> View attachment 2703230



WOW ..amazing .. love your stairs too


----------



## Christofle

My friend got me some H goodies for my 24th birthday last week 



It's a deep black but the lighting at the office seems to make it look grey.


----------



## clu13

shalomjude said:


> WOW ..amazing .. love your stairs too




Thank you! Maybe it's the stairs making me buy all of these shoes - it's like my runway!


----------



## clu13

Another day of being bad

Sigerson Morrison, Jimmy Choo and CL.


----------



## clu13

Christofle said:


> My friend got me some H goodies for my 24th birthday last week
> View attachment 2703714
> 
> 
> It's a deep black but the lighting at the office seems to make it look grey.




This is beautiful - I love the gorgeous yet discreet pattern - happy birthday!


----------



## Scottish Girl

New zanottis!


----------



## elleestbelle

clu13 said:


> Another day of being bad
> 
> Sigerson Morrison, Jimmy Choo and CL.
> 
> View attachment 2703928
> View attachment 2703929
> View attachment 2703930
> View attachment 2703931




Beautiful shoe haul!!!!!


----------



## clu13

elleestbelle said:


> Beautiful shoe haul!!!!!




Thank you!


----------



## Lena186

Scottish Girl said:


> New zanottis!



Lovely!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Christofle

clu13 said:


> This is beautiful - I love the gorgeous yet discreet pattern - happy birthday!



Thank you for the birthday wishes  Have a fab day!


----------



## LitGeek

clu13 said:


> Another day of being bad
> 
> Sigerson Morrison, Jimmy Choo and CL.
> 
> View attachment 2703928
> View attachment 2703929
> View attachment 2703930
> View attachment 2703931



Oh my  Seriously FABULOUS haul  



jclaybo said:


> Two no 3 things if you include purses are my passions in life and what I love collecting so last week I had these babies delivered to me
> Intro my Valentino kitten heel Rockstuds  in poudre
> 
> View attachment 2701996



Stunning     



Scottish Girl said:


> New zanottis!



Super cute


----------



## CornishMon

DOVELV said:


> Got these on second markdown this weekend in NY!  Had to have them&#128540;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2701477




Okay those are on hit and hot!  Can't believe I missed these.


Be Blessed MoNikki


----------



## vinbenphon1

I'm sorry Sir, but I've been bad my gorgeous new Chanel Tote


----------



## Lena186

vinbenphon1 said:


> I'm sorry Sir, but I've been bad my gorgeous new Chanel Tote



Is this full leather?


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lena186 said:


> Is this full leather?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Yes it is.


----------



## Lena186

vinbenphon1 said:


> Yes it is.



Lovely....simple and seems practical!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Avey

My new Chanel classic quilted WOC in black caviar with shw arrived today. After scouring the country for this bag and being on multiple waiting lists, I ended up getting this one thanks to a fellow tPFer who spotted one and posted the find.


----------



## SummerMango

Avey said:


> My new Chanel classic quilted WOC in black caviar with shw arrived today. After scouring the country for this bag and being on multiple waiting lists, I ended up getting this one thanks to a fellow tPFer who spotted one and posted the find.




Absolutely gorgeous &#128525;&#128525;. I got a call from the SA saying my fuchisa WOC bass arrived in the store today. So excited. Cannot wait for Sunday when I pick her up &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## Possum

I have been tempted by H lately, and can't seem to get enough of their beautiful purple colour ~ Anemone!


----------



## Elise.J

My Aspinal Catherine bag and wallet arrived today &#128522;


----------



## shalomjude

Possum said:


> I have been tempted by H lately, and can't seem to get enough of their beautiful purple colour ~ Anemone!



WOW .. stunning .. stunning and will be great for Spring


----------



## Possum

shalomjude said:


> WOW .. stunning .. stunning and will be great for Spring


Thankyou SJ! Your beauty should arrive very soon!! I can't wait to see it


----------



## shalomjude

Possum said:


> Thankyou SJ! Your beauty should arrive very soon!! I can't wait to see it



Not as nice as your purchases  my SA is on leave for 3 weeks .. not to worry as we can wait longer


----------



## viewwing

Nothing at LV caught my eye recently but these certainly did!


----------



## bobo17

viewwing said:


> Nothing at LV caught my eye recently but these certainly did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2722555


Very nice! Love the colors.


----------



## chaudoufroid

My gorgeous small Antigona that i picked up this past summer in Vegas


----------



## vinbenphon1

chaudoufroid said:


> My gorgeous small Antigona that i picked up this past summer in Vegas



Gorgeous colour congrats chaudoufroid.


----------



## thewave1969

chaudoufroid said:


> My gorgeous small Antigona that i picked up this past summer in Vegas


 This is so gorgeous!!! It is the vintage color I want and I cannot find it anywhere!


----------



## shalomjude

chaudoufroid said:


> My gorgeous small Antigona that i picked up this past summer in Vegas



Beautiful colour


----------



## clu13

My anniversary present is finally up! It only took a year to find the right chandelier and another 6 weeks to install. If only I could decide on a paint color!!!


----------



## DOVELV

clu13 said:


> My anniversary present is finally up! It only took a year to find the right chandelier and another 6 weeks to install. If only I could decide on a paint color!!!
> 
> View attachment 2723834




That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## OSURxTN

clu13 said:


> My anniversary present is finally up! It only took a year to find the right chandelier and another 6 weeks to install. If only I could decide on a paint color!!!
> 
> View attachment 2723834



Gorgeous Chandelier!  Can't wait to see what you decide on paint color!  This room will be stunning!!!


----------



## Lena186

clu13 said:


> My anniversary present is finally up! It only took a year to find the right chandelier and another 6 weeks to install. If only I could decide on a paint color!!!
> 
> View attachment 2723834



It's gorg! Congrats! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Pavla

chaudoufroid said:


> My gorgeous small Antigona that i picked up this past summer in Vegas



Oh, I love your Anti! Want one madly, but still cannot choose the colour! Yours is perfect! Congrats!


----------



## Pavla

clu13 said:


> My anniversary present is finally up! It only took a year to find the right chandelier and another 6 weeks to install. If only I could decide on a paint color!!!
> 
> View attachment 2723834



I love your chandelier! So impressive! Congrats!


----------



## Pavla

Possum said:


> I have been tempted by H lately, and can't seem to get enough of their beautiful purple colour ~ Anemone!



Great haul, Possum!
Love everything, esp. the wallet! Perfect colour!
Congratulations!!


----------



## miss_chiff

Clu: Beautiful fixture! Worth the wait. Trying looking at sherwin Williams "sleigh bells".  My friend has it in her house...beautiful color. Kinda changes tone depending on lighting...sometimes more sky blue, sometimes grayish...you get what I mean.


----------



## clu13

Pavla said:


> I love your chandelier! So impressive! Congrats!





Lena186 said:


> It's gorg! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum





OSURxTN said:


> Gorgeous Chandelier!  Can't wait to see what you decide on paint color!  This room will be stunning!!!





DOVELV said:


> That is gorgeous!!!



Thank you all very much!


----------



## clu13

miss_chiff said:


> Clu: Beautiful fixture! Worth the wait. Trying looking at sherwin Williams "sleigh bells".  My friend has it in her house...beautiful color. Kinda changes tone depending on lighting...sometimes more sky blue, sometimes grayish...you get what I mean.



Thank you for tip - apparently, I needed to pick a rug before I was allowed to think about paint.  That is done and the rug is actually bluish gray!


----------



## chaudoufroid

shalomjude said:


> Beautiful colour





thewave1969 said:


> This is so gorgeous!!! It is the vintage color I want and I cannot find it anywhere!





vinbenphon1 said:


> Gorgeous colour congrats chaudoufroid.




thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## Possum

viewwing said:


> Nothing at LV caught my eye recently but these certainly did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2722555


Beautiful colours and the leather looks amazing!! Congrats viewwing!



chaudoufroid said:


> My gorgeous small Antigona that i picked up this past summer in Vegas


Cute little Antigona! Such a lovely bag


----------



## Possum

clu13 said:


> My anniversary present is finally up! It only took a year to find the right chandelier and another 6 weeks to install. If only I could decide on a paint color!!!
> 
> View attachment 2723834


Wow! The Chandalier is a wonderful feature clu13!  Another stunning and well thought out addition to your home. Paint colour ... I don't envy you with that one, but I'm sure with your impeccable taste you'll manage to find the perfect palette.



Pavla said:


> Great haul, Possum!
> Love everything, esp. the wallet! Perfect colour!
> Congratulations!!


Thankyou Pavla! ... yes, the wallet is my favourite too!


----------



## mzuppit

Got myself a classic handbag. Promise next one will be an LV!


----------



## MrsCamilla

YGih


----------



## mrsinsyder

I cheated with Bose


----------



## icerain303

mrsinsyder said:


> I cheated with Bose



Love it! Twins!


----------



## Dawn72

Well look who's been bad ...



Let me see more



Hubba hubba



Let's see that again



Want some insider information?


----------



## shalomjude

Dawn72 said:


> Well look who's been bad ...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see more
> 
> 
> 
> Hubba hubba
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see that again
> 
> 
> 
> Want some insider information?



WOWstunning..such a great design


----------



## Dawn72

shalomjude said:


> WOWstunning..such a great design



Thank you SJ! My first and only Boy and medium. I'm a big bag girl but lately I'm going small! Love love!


----------



## shalomjude

Dawn72 said:


> Thank you SJ! My first and only Boy and medium. I'm a big bag girl but lately I'm going small! Love love!



Love, love the size too


----------



## npsandiego

I really wanted to love the LV Chain Louise but the chain wasn't long enough to be crossbody. So then I looked at the Louise PM in epi electric but even that strap was a tad short (hit at high hip, not low) AND the strap wasn't a chain. Sooooooo.... Here's my cheat! the highly coveted Chanel Wallet On Chain, patent leather with silver hardware. So hard to find. My first Chanel! I am still a LV devotee (Chanel too proper for my taste) but this WOC is perfectly cool!


----------



## OCMomof3

npsandiego said:


> I really wanted to love the LV Chain Louise but the chain wasn't long enough to be crossbody. So then I looked at the Louise PM in epi electric but even that strap was a tad short (hit at high hip, not low) AND the strap wasn't a chain. Sooooooo.... Here's my cheat! the highly coveted Chanel Wallet On Chain, patent leather with silver hardware. So hard to find. My first Chanel! I am still a LV devotee (Chanel too proper for my taste) but this WOC is perfectly cool!




Congrats! Your WOC is beautiful! I ventured into Chanel for the first time this year. Bought a flap bag and love it. However, there is a versatility and variety among LV bags that keeps the brand #1 with me!


----------



## NWGal

Ventured into the Balenciaga world & cheated for the first time in 2 years.  My City in Gris Pyrite.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Something new and fun to add to my collection: Fendi Monster Peekaboo with a bag bug


----------



## Tia_xo

ThisVNchick said:


> Something new and fun to add to my collection: Fendi Monster Peekaboo with a bag bug
> 
> View attachment 2734671




This bag is so awesome!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Tia_xo said:


> This bag is so awesome!




Thanks  it makes me laugh every time I look at it.


----------



## Annie81

My new anemone GHW Hermes CDC


----------



## shalomjude

Annie81 said:


> My new anemone GHW Hermes CDC



WOW .. stunning colour


----------



## Pavla

Dawn72 said:


> Well look who's been bad ...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see more
> 
> 
> 
> Hubba hubba
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see that again
> 
> 
> 
> Want some insider information?



Love your new Chanel, Dawn!


----------



## Dawn72

Pavla said:


> Love your new Chanel, Dawn!



Thank you Pav dearest! Here it is again 

 

 &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Pavla

Dawn72 said:


> Thank you Pav dearest! Here it is again
> 
> 
> 
> &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;



Divine!


----------



## LitGeek

ThisVNchick said:


> Something new and fun to add to my collection: Fendi Monster Peekaboo with a bag bug
> 
> View attachment 2734671



Oh what a fun bag and charm!  I am sure you will smile every time you carry it! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Lena186

ThisVNchick said:


> Something new and fun to add to my collection: Fendi Monster Peekaboo with a bag bug
> 
> View attachment 2734671



That's too cute! Enjoy her/him


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## madforhandbags

I fell in love with this Gucci Soho Chain Tote and HAD to have it.


----------



## ricababes

Oh no! I cheated on LV again. lol


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Had many things to celebrate and wanted to buy an LV, but ended up with these shoes. I'm in love!!!!!


----------



## LitGeek

PuccaNGaru said:


> Had many things to celebrate and wanted to buy an LV, but ended up with these shoes. I'm in love!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736109
> View attachment 2736110
> View attachment 2736111


Those pumps are gorgeous!!!


----------



## LitGeek

Is it really cheating if I bought something for my LV?


----------



## Kidclarke

So I bought this Michael Kors bag a couple months ago, but it's my favorite bag so far (besides the preloved LV I'm waiting for ). I saw a woman with it about 3 or so years ago while I was working in a different state. I absolutely adored it, but at the time it was $300 or so and that was out of my budget by far. Fast forward to a couple months ago, I saw the bag for sale for $100 and I nearly died. I don't think I've ever clinged to a bag so much going to the register! 

The photos aren't mine because I'm at work, but it's the same bag/color I have and I just had to share! I love it so much and there's lots of pockets on the inside. I love the rope handles too because they're very sturdy and I know they won't break. I love putting a lot of stuff in my bag so I always worry about the handles breaking and purse handles have broken in the past, but I know this one won't budge.


----------



## brittcheshire

I have a ton of other bags (mainly ranging through Coach and Michael Kors), but my favorite bag by FAR (next to my beloved Speedy 35) is my MK Optic White Hamilton:






I love this bag because it's big and roomy, which is what I typically go for in bags. It's got a nice shoulder strap and it's comfortable. It's quite a high maintenance bag though, being white, and I HAVE gotten transfer from jeans on it before.  Luckily, the MK bag cleaner works WONDERS and I was able to get it off, but like most white bags, it is most DEFINITELY high maintenance! But I wouldn't trade it for the world!


----------



## abwd

Elise.J said:


> My Aspinal Catherine bag and wallet arrived today &#128522;
> View attachment 2716372



Love this. Absolutely stunning!  I was so tempted by this bag!


----------



## LVlover01

Before I went to NYC I bought this beautiful Kate Spade cosmetic case in rosewater! I'm so in love


----------



## Pavla

LVlover01 said:


> Before I went to NYC I bought this beautiful Kate Spade cosmetic case in rosewater! I'm so in love





LitGeek said:


> Is it really cheating if I bought something for my LV?





PuccaNGaru said:


> Had many things to celebrate and wanted to buy an LV, but ended up with these shoes. I'm in love!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736109
> View attachment 2736110
> View attachment 2736111



Love your non LV puchases! Congrats!


----------



## Elise.J

abwd said:


> Love this. Absolutely stunning!  I was so tempted by this bag!




Thanks &#128522;


----------



## LitGeek

Pavla said:


> Love your non LV puchases! Congrats!


Thanks Pavla!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Ok so my last two bags have not been LV! Though I still love LV, the constant price increases are turning me away! Here is my Salvatore Ferragamo Sofia bag. The quality is amazing!!


----------



## Dawn72

BV wallet .. When Your Initials Are Enough 

 

 

 i like that the wallet is unique, bifold but with lots of room due to the middle flap


----------



## ladyjeye

My first pair of Valentinos!!!


----------



## Manchoo78

ladyjeye said:


> My first pair of Valentinos!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742000
> View attachment 2742001
> View attachment 2742003
> View attachment 2742004




OMG those are Gorgeous!!!


----------



## DOVELV

ladyjeye said:


> my first pair of valentinos!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742000
> View attachment 2742001
> View attachment 2742003
> View attachment 2742004



amazing!!!


----------



## bagjunkie1997

ladyjeye said:


> My first pair of Valentinos!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742000
> View attachment 2742001
> View attachment 2742003
> View attachment 2742004




Oh my!!! Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Dawn72

I have been spending too much lately and must stop. This year I've bought 4 bags (3 Chanel & 1 LV) and 3 SLGs .. but I also continue to sell my items so it's not totally bad. No more purchases until my birthday next year .. is the aim, and sell a few more items. Please say hello to BV travel wallet.  

 Wanna see the inside?  

 I'm sure you agree this item is SO necessary.. passport cover, card holder and a flat pouch .. useful for foreign currency?  

 I plan to use the main pouch as a dinner clutch .. lipstick, phone, mirror, tissues and some cash, n'estce pas?


----------



## Lena186

Dawn72 said:


> I have been spending too much lately and must stop. This year I've bought 4 bags (3 Chanel & 1 LV) and 3 SLGs .. but I also continue to sell my items so it's not totally bad. No more purchases until my birthday next year .. is the aim, and sell a few more items. Please say hello to BV travel wallet.
> 
> Wanna see the inside?
> 
> I'm sure you agree this item is SO necessary.. passport cover, card holder and a flat pouch .. useful for foreign currency?
> 
> I plan to use the main pouch as a dinner clutch .. lipstick, phone, mirror, tissues and some cash, n'estce pas?



Beautiful! 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## LVlover01

My brand new Michael Kors watch! Loving it!


----------



## Pavla

Dawn72 said:


> I have been spending too much lately and must stop. This year I've bought 4 bags (3 Chanel & 1 LV) and 3 SLGs .. but I also continue to sell my items so it's not totally bad. No more purchases until my birthday next year .. is the aim, and sell a few more items. Please say hello to BV travel wallet.
> 
> Wanna see the inside?
> 
> I'm sure you agree this item is SO necessary.. passport cover, card holder and a flat pouch .. useful for foreign currency?
> 
> I plan to use the main pouch as a dinner clutch .. lipstick, phone, mirror, tissues and some cash, n'estce pas?



Love it! Pretty colour! Congrats Dawn!


----------



## Pavla

ladyjeye said:


> My first pair of Valentinos!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742000
> View attachment 2742001
> View attachment 2742003
> View attachment 2742004



Stunning! I'm in love! Gorgeous shoes!!!!


----------



## Dawn72

Lena186 said:


> Beautiful! Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 Thanks Lena &#128537;





Pavla said:


> Love it! Pretty colour! Congrats Dawn!


 Thank you Pav .. methinks I need an Intervention, don't you?


----------



## for3v3rz

Just place an order for some nail polish to ship one business day. It should come by Friday. Can't wait to share it with everyone.


----------



## aegisshi

I just HAD to get these! Sooo gorgeous. I'm a sucker for D&G eyewear AND it was hard to say no at 30% off!



The detail on the frame is TDF. Very delicate pair though, definitely not ones to toss around... thank goodness I still have my Ray Bans for that!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

ladyjeye said:


> My first pair of Valentinos!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2742000
> View attachment 2742001
> View attachment 2742003
> View attachment 2742004


LOVE these!!


----------



## sophia618

I've been having love affair with prada...my love for Prada is back!! &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## MDNA

Love my Prada Saffiano Tote!



sophia618 said:


> I've been having love affair with prada...my love for Prada is back!! &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## bellesandbeauxs

allyloupuppy said:


> Ok so my last two bags have not been LV! Though I still love LV, the constant price increases are turning me away! Here is my Salvatore Ferragamo Sofia bag. The quality is amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740276
> View attachment 2740280



oh my god i'm obsessed with this


----------



## Dawn72

allyloupuppy said:


> Ok so my last two bags have not been LV! Though I still love LV, the constant price increases are turning me away! Here is my Salvatore Ferragamo Sofia bag. The quality is amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2740276
> View attachment 2740280



Your Sofia looks amazing. Which size is this? Mine smooshes more.


----------



## for3v3rz

My order came a day early.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Dawn72 said:


> Your Sofia looks amazing. Which size is this? Mine smooshes more.



This is the medium and in the smooth leather which is very structured so it doesn't smoosh at all !


----------



## allyloupuppy

bellesandbeauxs said:


> oh my god i'm obsessed with this



Thanks! Me too!!


----------



## pinktrebleclef

I cheated on LV and bought a personalized Longchamp Le Pilage bag... I'm like so disappointed. It was an impulse buy when I was stressed out writing my Masters thesis. I don't think I can get used to a normal nylon bag now that I'm so used to LV, as bratty as I sound. *sigh*


----------



## Christofle

pinktrebleclef said:


> I cheated on LV and bought a personalized Longchamp Le Pilage bag... I'm like so disappointed. It was an impulse buy when I was stressed out writing my Masters thesis. I don't think I can get used to a normal nylon bag now that I'm so used to LV, as bratty as I sound. *sigh*



It's a great beach/travel/inclement weather bag! Enjoy it


----------



## Oryx816

Christofle said:


> It's a great beach/travel/inclement weather bag! Enjoy it



+1

I agree!  Also for the gym or going to the park....


----------



## Brndwhyn

pinktrebleclef said:


> I cheated on LV and bought a personalized Longchamp Le Pilage bag... I'm like so disappointed. It was an impulse buy when I was stressed out writing my Masters thesis. I don't think I can get used to a normal nylon bag now that I'm so used to LV, as bratty as I sound. *sigh*



I agree with others as this is a good inclement weather bag.  Is this dark red and paper or taupe combination?  If so, I was looking at this exact bag and color combination.  Cant go wrong with LongChamps either.  Congrats!


----------



## vvelovelv

for3v3rz said:


> My order came a day early.
> 
> View attachment 2748283
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748285
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748286
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748287
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748288
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748289
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748291
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748292


so pretty...


----------



## pinktrebleclef

Christofle said:


> It's a great beach/travel/inclement weather bag! Enjoy it





Oryx816 said:


> +1
> 
> I agree!  Also for the gym or going to the park....





vvelovelv said:


> so pretty...



Aw thanks for the sweet comments ladies! 



Brndwhyn said:


> I agree with others as this is a good inclement  weather bag.  Is this dark red and paper or taupe combination?  If so, I  was looking at this exact bag and color combination.  Cant go wrong  with LongChamps either.  Congrats!



This is dark red with paper!


----------



## Dorf




----------



## Dorf




----------



## luv_bagz

Instead of a Neverfull MM in DE &#128521;


----------



## Meaghanb123

for3v3rz said:


> My order came a day early.
> 
> View attachment 2748283
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748285
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748286
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748287
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748288
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748289
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748291
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748292



18 bottles?!?


----------



## for3v3rz

Meaghanb123 said:


> 18 bottles?!?




Actually 20, I had two Classic reds.


----------



## for3v3rz

Went shopping after work and pick up a pair of Simple. Too bad they don't have black in my size.


----------



## Oryx816

luv_bagz said:


> View attachment 2755892
> View attachment 2755893
> View attachment 2755894
> View attachment 2755895
> 
> 
> Instead of a Neverfull MM in DE &#128521;



Aha!  This bag resolves the open top and thin strap issues for many members!  Congrats!  It is lovely!


----------



## Oryx816

for3v3rz said:


> Went shopping after work and pick up a pair of Simple. Too bad they don't have black in my size.
> 
> View attachment 2756033
> 
> 
> View attachment 2756034
> 
> 
> View attachment 2756035



 congrats!


----------



## Oryx816

Dawn72 said:


> I have been spending too much lately and must stop. This year I've bought 4 bags (3 Chanel & 1 LV) and 3 SLGs .. but I also continue to sell my items so it's not totally bad. No more purchases until my birthday next year .. is the aim, and sell a few more items. Please say hello to BV travel wallet.
> 
> Wanna see the inside?
> 
> I'm sure you agree this item is SO necessary.. passport cover, card holder and a flat pouch .. useful for foreign currency?
> 
> I plan to use the main pouch as a dinner clutch .. lipstick, phone, mirror, tissues and some cash, n'estce pas?



  this is one of those items that you don't know you need until you see it and realize it is so functional and beautiful that you must have it!  Thank you for posting.  I travel a lot and this looks ideal!  Enjoy!


----------



## Dawn72

Oryx816 said:


> this is one of those items that you don't know you need until you see it and realize it is so functional and beautiful that you must have it!  Thank you for posting.  I travel a lot and this looks ideal!  Enjoy!



Aww .. thank you Oryx .. I absolutely agree that you didn't know you needed it until you had it. It's constantly in my purse now even when I'm not travelling as it's so multifunctional. Yes please get one and show us .. it comes in navy blue and black as well. Good luck!


----------



## Lena186

for3v3rz said:


> Actually 20, I had two Classic reds.



What are they?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bagjunkie1997

I'm loving Hermes more and more...


----------



## LitGeek

bagjunkie1997 said:


> I'm loving Hermes more and more...
> 
> View attachment 2756184
> View attachment 2756189



Lovely!  Congrats and enjoy!



for3v3rz said:


> Went shopping after work and pick up a pair of Simple. Too bad they don't have black in my size.
> 
> View attachment 2756033
> 
> 
> View attachment 2756034
> 
> 
> View attachment 2756035



Beautiful!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## April i.

sorry again mr.vuitton


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LitGeek

April i. said:


> View attachment 2756206
> 
> sorry again mr.vuitton
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Beautiful!


----------



## bagjunkie1997

LitGeek said:


> Lovely!  Congrats and enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  Congrats and enjoy!




Thank you! I wanted to get another Double Sens in a blue hue, but they didn't have any&#128546;. Maybe next time!


----------



## luv_bagz

Oryx816 said:


> Aha!  This bag resolves the open top and thin strap issues for many members!  Congrats!  It is lovely!




Yup. Sure did &#128525;&#128077;

Thanks!!


----------



## for3v3rz

Lena186 said:


> What are they?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


They are Louboutin nail polishes.


----------



## BleuSaphir

bagjunkie1997 said:


> I'm loving Hermes more and more...
> 
> View attachment 2756184
> View attachment 2756189




So pretty!!!


----------



## Pavla

Dorf said:


>



Love the buckle! Congrats! Nice belt!


----------



## Dorf

Pavla said:


> Love the buckle! Congrats! Nice belt!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Versace Frames - I had transition lenses put in them, cost an arm and a leg! but at least I can see..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

April i. said:


> View attachment 2756206
> 
> sorry again mr.vuitton
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Gorgeous Dior, love the color!!!


----------



## April i.

LitGeek said:


> Beautiful!




thanks LitGeek!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## April i.

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Gorgeous Dior, love the color!!!




thank you!it was love at first sight!&#128525;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## DOVELV

bagjunkie1997 said:


> I'm loving Hermes more and more...
> 
> View attachment 2756184
> View attachment 2756189



Congratulations!


----------



## DOVELV

April i. said:


> View attachment 2756206
> 
> sorry again mr.vuitton
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Love the color!  Congratulations!


----------



## katiel00

I was bad today... Oops! (The lighting is terrible in this hotel!) Fauré Le Page Medium tote in grey and small gun Pouchette in red


----------



## BleuSaphir

katiel00 said:


> I was bad today... Oops! (The lighting is terrible in this hotel!) Fauré Le Page Medium tote in grey and small gun Pouchette in red
> View attachment 2758589
> 
> View attachment 2758590




WOW! I wish Fauré Le Page was available in the US!


----------



## katiel00

Luxe_addiction said:


> WOW! I wish Fauré Le Page was available in the US!




Me too!! The day one opens up in California ill be in line. The quality is impeccable and the handles adjust. Perfect


----------



## Zoielee

The white Chanel GST is fabulous!


----------



## LitGeek

katiel00 said:


> I was bad today... Oops! (The lighting is terrible in this hotel!) Fauré Le Page Medium tote in grey and small gun Pouchette in red
> View attachment 2758589
> 
> View attachment 2758590


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## MDNA




----------



## BleuSaphir

katiel00 said:


> Me too!! *The day one opens up in California* ill be in line. The quality is impeccable and the handles adjust. Perfect



Amen to the bolded line! LOL :greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:


----------



## Tulip2

So I was killing some time waiting for my SA to get back from lunch & I ran across these! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




I couldn't resist such a lovely mix of colors - black, silver & white.  &#128525;


----------



## aegisshi

MDNA said:


>




Engagement?!?! Congrats on the ring either way  It's beautiful!


----------



## MDNA

Thank you 


aegisshi said:


> Engagement?!?! Congrats on the ring either way  It's beautiful!


----------



## katiel00

MDNA said:


>




What a beautiful ring!!! Congrats!


----------



## katiel00

Tulip2 said:


> So I was killing some time waiting for my SA to get back from lunch & I ran across these! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2759476
> 
> View attachment 2759477
> 
> I couldn't resist such a lovely mix of colors - black, silver & white.  &#128525;




I'm obsessed with Flats and these are just amazing!! Love them!


----------



## MDNA

Thank you 


katiel00 said:


> What a beautiful ring!!! Congrats!


----------



## LitGeek

MDNA said:


>



Breathtaking!!!    



Tulip2 said:


> So I was killing some time waiting for my SA to get back from lunch & I ran across these! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2759476
> 
> View attachment 2759477
> 
> I couldn't resist such a lovely mix of colors - black, silver & white.  &#128525;



Lovely!!!


----------



## Tulip2

katiel00 said:


> I'm obsessed with Flats and these are just amazing!! Love them!


Thanks Katie!  I wore them yesterday and they were divine.  Gotta love that classic Chanel Flat!


----------



## Fijigal

Tulip2 said:


> So I was killing some time waiting for my SA to get back from lunch & I ran across these! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2759476
> 
> View attachment 2759477
> 
> I couldn't resist such a lovely mix of colors - black, silver & white.  &#128525;


omgosh!  love them!


----------



## for3v3rz

I was going to use my store credit at LV today but I end up getting these instead. Since my size is hard to come by, I had to grab it. Is time to replace my old ones. Got a little lazy in taking it out of the box.


----------



## vinbenphon1

for3v3rz said:


> I was going to use my store credit at LV today but I end up getting these instead. Since my size is hard to come by, I had to grab it. Is time to replace my old ones. Got a little lazy in taking it out of the box.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763052
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763053
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763055
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763054
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763056


love them all congrats


----------



## LitGeek

for3v3rz said:


> I was going to use my store credit at LV today but I end up getting these instead. Since my size is hard to come by, I had to grab it. Is time to replace my old ones. Got a little lazy in taking it out of the box.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763052
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763053
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763055
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763054
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763056


Lovely!!!


----------



## for3v3rz

I went back to CL today to get the missing dust bag on the pigalle I got yesterday and came out with this too. Is a very deep blue. Goes well with dark denim. Looks better than the nude.


----------



## LitGeek

for3v3rz said:


> I went back to CL today to get the missing dust bag on the pigalle I got yesterday and came out with this too. Is a very deep blue. Goes well with dark denim. Looks better than the nude.
> 
> View attachment 2763879
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763881


Beautiful color and I adore the bows!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

for3v3rz said:


> I went back to CL today to get the missing dust bag on the pigalle I got yesterday and came out with this too. Is a very deep blue. Goes well with dark denim. Looks better than the nude.
> 
> View attachment 2763879
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763881



The shoes are so cute.


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade pretzel wristel - my boyfriend got me this today for a gift, I have been wanting it for ages! Looks like I can now score it off of of my wish list  

P.S please ignore how dirty my Macbook is with the flash on! :o


----------



## ladyjeye

Rose gold Tiffany key to layer with my heart lock!! I love rose gold jewelry!


----------



## for3v3rz

Some more shoes came in the mail today.





Adding the Rose gold color to my collection. The color is so similar to the pewter gold. These are so comfy and cute.


----------



## for3v3rz

My new addition to Louboutin Simple 100 pump. Again I was at LV and didn't saw anything that catches my eyes. Ended up with another pair of shoes.


----------



## Oryx816

Ferragamo jellies.


----------



## Oryx816

More Ferragamo


----------



## Oryx816

And yet another Ferragamo


----------



## Deborah1986

Tulip2 said:


> So I was killing some time waiting for my SA to get back from lunch & I ran across these! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2759476
> 
> View attachment 2759477
> 
> I couldn't resist such a lovely mix of colors - black, silver & white.  &#128525;



Love them congrats


----------



## Pavla

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 2769777
> View attachment 2769778
> 
> 
> And yet another Ferragamo



Love them all! Congrats!


----------



## Oryx816

Pavla said:


> Love them all! Congrats!




Thank you Pavla! 
Funny, I never thought I would like jellies but I put them on in the store and didn't take them off the rest of the day!  I may go back for a second pair today!


----------



## LitGeek

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 2769777
> View attachment 2769778
> 
> 
> And yet another Ferragamo



I love Ferragamo!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## reactorberg

_Lee said:


> Kate Spade pretzel wristel - my boyfriend got me this today for a gift, I have been wanting it for ages! Looks like I can now score it off of of my wish list
> 
> P.S please ignore how dirty my Macbook is with the flash on! :o



that's sooo cute! i love pretzels!


----------



## reactorberg

LitGeek said:


> Is it really cheating if I bought something for my LV?


nice color combination!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

jclaybo said:


> Two no 3 things if you include purses are my passions in life and what I love collecting so last week I had these babies delivered to me
> Intro my Valentino kitten heel Rockstuds  in poudre
> 
> 
> View attachment 2701996
> 
> 
> Then yesterday I finally brought my must have kitchen item anyone who knows me knows I love to cook I am a foodie I love collecting kitchen accessories and this was just a must have for me don't know why I wait so long to get it, DBF says because we didn't have any space for it because we already had to much lol!! Intro my KitchenAide Stand Mixer
> 
> View attachment 2701997
> 
> 
> We're slowly upgrading our kitchen to stainless steel



Did your rockstuds run small? I wanted to get a pair of flats but I read the caged flats run small? I don't have a chance to try them on before buying...Thanks!!!
The shoes are stunning!!


----------



## jclaybo

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Did your rockstuds run small? I wanted to get a pair of flats but I read the caged flats run small? I don't have a chance to try them on before buying...Thanks!!!
> The shoes are stunning!!



I ended up going up just a half size which was kind of perfect cause it gave me room to make the straps tighter. I think my actual size would have been ok but I think the half size up was just perefecto and thank you


----------



## Meaghanb123

Purchased my first Balenciaga but it may be going back as I am a so unimpressed with the quality.


----------



## clu13

Just some sensible shoes


----------



## LitGeek

Clu13 LOL I love your version of sensible shoes! They are both super cute! Enjoy!


----------



## Pursebop

*this picture sums my seasons non LV purchases best...*


----------



## Pavla

******** said:


> *this picture sums my seasons non LV purchases best...*



Beautiful Chanels! Love the colours!! Congrats!


----------



## katiel00

My new Anaheim Ducks jersey  Go Ducks!


----------



## for3v3rz

Again can't decide on an LV bag, and ended up with 5 prs of CL pumps. Two waiting to be ship in.


----------



## LitGeek

******** said:


> *this picture sums my seasons non LV purchases best...*



Gorgeous!!! 



for3v3rz said:


> Again can't decide on an LV bag, and ended up with 5 prs of CL pumps. Two waiting to be ship in.
> 
> View attachment 2783883
> 
> 
> View attachment 2783884
> 
> 
> View attachment 2783885



More beautiful CL pumps!!!  I especially love the leopard ones!!! I think you need the CL Iconoclast bag to wear with all of your CL pumps! 



katiel00 said:


> View attachment 2783807
> 
> 
> My new Anaheim Ducks jersey  Go Ducks!



Nice!!!


----------



## bebefleur

I bought my first Mulberry. The quilted lamb leather is tdf.


----------



## Tulip2

Could not resist these Jimmy Choo sparklers!  Presenting my Taliah Pump.






I'm definitely a bling kind of Gal. &#127755;


----------



## LitGeek

Tulip2 said:


> Could not resist these Jimmy Choo sparklers!  Presenting my Taliah Pump.
> View attachment 2786382
> 
> View attachment 2786385
> 
> View attachment 2786386
> 
> I'm definitely a bling kind of Gal. &#55356;&#57099;


LOVEly!!!  You are going to have so much fun wearing those! They are a perfect neutral and will match everything!!!


----------



## Slc9

So exciting about my new Mini Pashli from Phillip Lim


----------



## Damier Dme

bebefleur said:


> I bought my first Mulberry. The quilted lamb leather is tdf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2784129



Oh, this will be mine!! What's the name?  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## bebefleur

Damier Dme said:


> Oh, this will be mine!! What's the name?  Thanks for sharing!!




It's the mini Cara bag in black quilted nappa.


----------



## icerain303

bebefleur said:


> I bought my first Mulberry. The quilted lamb leather is tdf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2784129



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Pavla

Slc9 said:


> So exciting about my new Mini Pashli from Phillip Lim
> View attachment 2786764



Beautiful mini! Congrats!!


----------



## Pavla

Tulip2 said:


> Could not resist these Jimmy Choo sparklers!  Presenting my Taliah Pump.
> View attachment 2786382
> 
> View attachment 2786385
> 
> View attachment 2786386
> 
> I'm definitely a bling kind of Gal. &#127755;



Love these JC pumps! Stunning! Congrats, Tulip!


----------



## ScottyGal

bebefleur said:


> I bought my first Mulberry. The quilted lamb leather is tdf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2784129



Love this, it looks so soft and luxe!


----------



## ScottyGal

Tulip2 said:


> Could not resist these Jimmy Choo sparklers!  Presenting my Taliah Pump.
> View attachment 2786382
> 
> View attachment 2786385
> 
> View attachment 2786386
> 
> I'm definitely a bling kind of Gal. &#127755;



These are gorgeous, so sparkly  they will look great over the festive season especially


----------



## ScottyGal

As its getting cold here now (good 'ole Scottish weather!) I was on the hunt for another scarf to put in to the mix.. And I ended up with this wooly scarf by Missoni


----------



## Slc9

Pavla said:


> Beautiful mini! Congrats!!



Thanks Pavla


----------



## Tulip2

LitGeek said:


> LOVEly!!!  You are going to have so much fun wearing those! They are a perfect neutral and will match everything!!!





Pavla said:


> Love these JC pumps! Stunning! Congrats, Tulip!





_Lee said:


> These are gorgeous, so sparkly  they will look great over the festive season especially



Thank y'all!   I got them for a wedding, then they moved it outside into the grass!    Needless to say, I did not wear them that day.  

Looking forward to the Holidays for these for sure.


----------



## Deborah1986

Tulip2 said:


> Could not resist these Jimmy Choo sparklers!  Presenting my Taliah Pump.
> View attachment 2786382
> 
> View attachment 2786385
> 
> View attachment 2786386
> 
> I'm definitely a bling kind of Gal. &#127755;



Pretty


----------



## bebefleur

icerain303 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you! I love it so much I'm contemplating buying it in a bigger size in a natural leather.


----------



## cheidel

Tulip2 said:


> Could not resist these Jimmy Choo sparklers!  Presenting my Taliah Pump.
> View attachment 2786382
> 
> View attachment 2786385
> 
> View attachment 2786386
> 
> I'm definitely a bling kind of Gal. &#55356;&#57099;


They are gorgeous, and fabulous for Holiday Parties......enjoy them!!!


----------



## Tulip2

Deborah1986 said:


> Pretty





cheidel said:


> They are gorgeous, and fabulous for Holiday Parties......enjoy them!!!



Thank you.  I'm thrilled with them.  Definitely the most expensive pair of shoes I've ever bought.  But I think they're worth it.


----------



## for3v3rz

My rest of the pumps arrived. The colors are amazing in person.


----------



## ScottyGal

for3v3rz said:


> My rest of the pumps arrived. The colors are amazing in person.
> 
> View attachment 2787665
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787666



So gorgeous!


----------



## LitGeek

for3v3rz said:


> My rest of the pumps arrived. The colors are amazing in person.
> 
> View attachment 2787665
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787666


Gorgeous colors!!!  I especially love the floral ones! Enjoy!


----------



## Elise.J

_lee said:


> so gorgeous!




+1


----------



## Elise.J

My first Massaccesi arrived this week she is so beautifully made she won't be the last 
A Zhoe in taupe


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

Was debating between LV Favorite MM or this beauty. Who could pass up on this gorgeous red color?! Gucci Soho Leather Chain &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## NurseAnn

LV BarbieDoll said:


> Was debating between LV Favorite MM or this beauty. Who could pass up on this gorgeous red color?! Gucci Soho Leather Chain &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2789590
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789591




This is stunning!  I couldn't find it on their website.  Is it a new color?


----------



## Deborah1986

LV BarbieDoll said:


> Was debating between LV Favorite MM or this beauty. Who could pass up on this gorgeous red color?! Gucci Soho Leather Chain &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2789590
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789591



Beautiful ! Good choice


----------



## LV BarbieDoll

NurseAnn said:


> This is stunning!  I couldn't find it on their website.  Is it a new color?




I had to call the San Jose Gucci store because when I went to nordstrom here in Portland, they told me that they don't know when they're going to get that color back in stock. Maybe spring or so. But I just HAD to have it now! So I started calling around and just my luck, they had ONE bag left in stock! You'd call to call around. I didn't see it online either!


----------



## MDNA

I adopted this baby girl instead of another LV


----------



## Venessa84

MDNA said:


> I adopted this baby girl instead of another LV


What a little cutie!  I would cheat on LV any day for her!!


----------



## katiel00

MDNA said:


> I adopted this baby girl instead of another LV




OMG how precious! It's such a great feeling to adopt  Congrats!!


----------



## nerual13

MDNA said:


> I adopted this baby girl instead of another LV



oh my goodness look at that adorable little face! I want to snuggle her!!!


----------



## Oryx816

MDNA said:


> I adopted this baby girl instead of another LV




Awwww!  What a sweetie!  Congrats on your new family member MDNA!  
Unconditional love.....


----------



## Apelila

I got this Kate Spade last week at the Kate Spade store...I was there originally for the Journal note book but when I saw this I know she is coming home with me as well Thank you for letting me share


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

MDNA said:


> I adopted this baby girl instead of another LV



Sooooooooo cute!!!! She is precious!


----------



## Slc9

MDNA said:


> I adopted this baby girl instead of another LV




Omg! So adorable and so wonderful to adopt! Much better than another LV. Enjoy her &#128522;


----------



## skyqueen

MDNA said:


> I adopted this baby girl instead of another LV




Good for you...she's just adorable!
Louis Vuitton approved...........


----------



## LitGeek

MDNA said:


> I adopted this baby girl instead of another LV



What a precious little fur baby!!!  Huge congrats!!!!


----------



## cupcakegirl

MDNA said:


> I adopted this baby girl instead of another LV



*OMG, what a cutie pie!!! *


----------



## LVk8

mdna said:


> i adopted this baby girl instead of another lv




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## MDNA

Thank you 


skyqueen said:


> Good for you...she's just adorable!
> Louis Vuitton approved...........





LitGeek said:


> What a precious little fur baby!!!  Huge congrats!!!!





cupcakegirl said:


> *OMG, what a cutie pie!!! *





Venessa84 said:


> What a little cutie!  I would cheat on LV any day for her!!





katiel00 said:


> OMG how precious! It's such a great feeling to adopt  Congrats!!





nerual13 said:


> oh my goodness look at that adorable little face! I want to snuggle her!!!


----------



## MDNA

Thank you 


LVlvoe_bug said:


> Sooooooooo cute!!!! She is precious!





skyqueen said:


> Good for you...she's just adorable!
> Louis Vuitton approved...........





LitGeek said:


> What a precious little fur baby!!!  Huge congrats!!!!


----------



## MDNA

Thank you 


cupcakegirl said:


> *OMG, what a cutie pie!!! *





LVk8 said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Loveluxury13

MDNA said:


> I adopted this baby girl instead of another LV


She's very very cute


----------



## MDNA

Thank you 


Loveluxury13 said:


> She's very very cute


----------



## LVMom07

MDNA said:


> I adopted this baby girl instead of another LV



How cute !!!! Congrats !!!!!  What kind of dog is she ? I adopted a dog a few years ago and she is so well behaved . Adoption is the best thing to do for an animal . Gives it a forever home


----------



## Stacy31

I have to share with all of you my new bags from a designer I knew nothing about until last year.  Please let me share my L.K Bennett collection.  This is undoubtedly the highest quality bag collecticion I've seen at this price point. I used to own a Mulberry Bayswater that retails for over $1800 and it couldn't compare to my L.K Bennett bags.  Please let me share and if any of you are considering a bag in the Tory Burch price range, please give this label a try! You won't regret it! Thanks for letting me share!


For reference, from left to right in the first picture, the bags are as follows:


1) Rosamund in Green
2) Kelly, large size in Fuschia
3)Kenza Wallet in Fuschia
4) Rosamund-Croc embossed in Ballerina Pink
5) Maddie-small, in Navy.  This is an awesome crossbody bag!


----------



## bagjunkie1997

Stacy31 said:


> I have to share with all of you my new bags from a designer I knew nothing about until last year.  Please let me share my L.K Bennett collection.  This is undoubtedly the highest quality bag collecticion I've seen at this price point. I used to own a Mulberry Bayswater that retails for over $1800 and it couldn't compare to my L.K Bennett bags.  Please let me share and if any of you are considering a bag in the Tory Burch price range, please give this label a try! You won't regret it! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> For reference, from left to right in the first picture, the bags are as follows:
> 
> 
> 1) Rosamund in Green
> 2) Kelly, large size in Fuschia
> 3)Kenza Wallet in Fuschia
> 4) Rosamund-Croc embossed in Ballerina Pink
> 5) Maddie-small, in Navy.  This is an awesome crossbody bag!


Oh my goodness! I can't tell you how long I've been looking for a hot pink/fuschia bag that was "just right". After seeing your post, I immediately went to the website and got the Kelly at a fraction of the cost I was willing to pay Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Stacy31

bagjunkie1997 said:


> Oh my goodness! I can't tell you how long I've been looking for a hot pink/fuschia bag that was "just right". After seeing your post, I immediately went to the website and got the Kelly at a fraction of the cost I was willing to pay Thanks so much for the info!





 You are so welcome! You will LOVE this bag!!!  I almost got the epi neverfull, looked at it, but honestly, this bag is SO much better! Instead of the straps on the sides that you pull in, the Kelly has zippers that you can zip up.  I believe it's saffiano leather (but not 100% sure). It is soooo soft and so gorgeous!!  It closes the same way the NF does, but the straps are slightly longer. It is so worth the price!  I can't wait for you to get it!


----------



## thewave1969

Stacy31 said:


> I have to share with all of you my new bags from a designer I knew nothing about until last year.  Please let me share my L.K Bennett collection.  This is undoubtedly the highest quality bag collecticion I've seen at this price point. I used to own a Mulberry Bayswater that retails for over $1800 and it couldn't compare to my L.K Bennett bags.  Please let me share and if any of you are considering a bag in the Tory Burch price range, please give this label a try! You won't regret it! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> For reference, from left to right in the first picture, the bags are as follows:
> 
> 
> 1) Rosamund in Green
> 2) Kelly, large size in Fuschia
> 3)Kenza Wallet in Fuschia
> 4) Rosamund-Croc embossed in Ballerina Pink
> 5) Maddie-small, in Navy.  This is an awesome crossbody bag!


The croc embossed is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Stacy31

thewave1969 said:


> The croc embossed is gorgeous!!!







It's even prettier IRL.  It looks like a light pink in the pictures, but IRL, the trim is light but the croc is a little darker pink...that makes me much less afraid to use it.  Honestly, my LV soft lockit in magnolia has not been getting much love since I purchased this one.  It really is stunning IRL!!


----------



## Gamourgirrrl

That puppy is too cute!


----------



## MDNA

Thank you! She's a Papillon 


LVMom07 said:


> How cute !!!! Congrats !!!!!  What kind of dog is she ? I adopted a dog a few years ago and she is so well behaved . Adoption is the best thing to do for an animal . Gives it a forever home


----------



## MDNA

Thank you 


Gamourgirrrl said:


> That puppy is too cute!


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

MDNA said:


> I adopted this baby girl instead of another LV


You know, she really needs an LV collar and leash.... Just sayin....


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

roussel said:


> Sorry to confess I am not exclusive to LV :shame:, but I admit it is my favorite brand of all !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHANEL Medium Classic Flap in Black Caviar with Gold Hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Black Whistle bag and Camel Partition Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARC JACOBS Black Irina Tote and Black Elastic Quilted Stam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JIMMY CHOO Thelma Clutch


I'm with you. Great collection.


----------



## LUVCC.Hermes.LV

Stacy31 said:


> I have to share with all of you my new bags from a designer I knew nothing about until last year.  Please let me share my L.K Bennett collection.  This is undoubtedly the highest quality bag collecticion I've seen at this price point. I used to own a Mulberry Bayswater that retails for over $1800 and it couldn't compare to my L.K Bennett bags.  Please let me share and if any of you are considering a bag in the Tory Burch price range, please give this label a try! You won't regret it! Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> For reference, from left to right in the first picture, the bags are as follows:
> 
> 
> 1) Rosamund in Green
> 2) Kelly, large size in Fuschia
> 3)Kenza Wallet in Fuschia
> 4) Rosamund-Croc embossed in Ballerina Pink
> 5) Maddie-small, in Navy.  This is an awesome crossbody bag!


very very nice arm candy.


----------



## Stacy31

LUVCC.Hermes.LV said:


> very very nice arm candy.








Thanks


----------



## CornishMon

Yup ventured out!  Wanted a black leather bag but didn't want to pay the LV leather prices.  So I went with this beautiful bag that was less than half of a LV leather bag.  Still love my LV's though so don't get it twisted!
View attachment 2805127

View attachment 2805128


----------



## Elise.J

CornishMon said:


> Yup ventured out!  Wanted a black leather bag but didn't want to pay the LV leather prices.  So I went with this beautiful bag that was less than half of a LV leather bag.  Still love my LV's though so don't get it twisted!
> View attachment 2805127
> 
> View attachment 2805128




She is a beautiful bag  
Congrats on your new bag


----------



## CornishMon

Elise.J said:


> She is a beautiful bag
> Congrats on your new bag




Thanks she is a beauty!  I needed something for when I go on business trips a designer that is little low key.


----------



## CornishMon

Oh and these!  MK
View attachment 2805131

View attachment 2805132


----------



## Slc9

CornishMon said:


> Yup ventured out!  Wanted a black leather bag but didn't want to pay the LV leather prices.  So I went with this beautiful bag that was less than half of a LV leather bag.  Still love my LV's though so don't get it twisted!
> View attachment 2805127
> 
> View attachment 2805128




Great choice! Love this bag, congrats!


----------



## BleuSaphir

CornishMon said:


> Yup ventured out!  Wanted a black leather bag but didn't want to pay the LV leather prices.  So I went with this beautiful bag that was less than half of a LV leather bag.  Still love my LV's though so don't get it twisted!
> View attachment 2805127
> 
> View attachment 2805128



I Love this bag!


----------



## ScottyGal

CornishMon said:


> Yup ventured out!  Wanted a black leather bag but didn't want to pay the LV leather prices.  So I went with this beautiful bag that was less than half of a LV leather bag.  Still love my LV's though so don't get it twisted!
> View attachment 2805127
> 
> View attachment 2805128



Love this bag! The Soho collection is just gorgeous


----------



## Pavla

CornishMon said:


> Yup ventured out!  Wanted a black leather bag but didn't want to pay the LV leather prices.  So I went with this beautiful bag that was less than half of a LV leather bag.  Still love my LV's though so don't get it twisted!
> View attachment 2805127
> 
> View attachment 2805128



Love your new black Gucci bag!! So pretty!


----------



## stefanwoolley

I use quite regularly my Oroton day/carry all bag. It's about the same size as a KEEPALL 45 and is covered in stencil!


----------



## flowersinmymind

I use my longchamp bags a lot when it rains, for the beach or when i dont want to take care of my handbag etc...

And i have a Chanel WOC - which i really love


----------



## ScottyGal

Gucci Swing Mini


----------



## Dawn72

stefanwoolley said:


> I use quite regularly my Oroton day/carry all bag. It's about the same size as a KEEPALL 45 and is covered in stencil!



May we see some pictures please?


----------



## frenchyo8

Just purchased my very first Longchamp Le pliage long handles bag in orange.

Its super cute!


----------



## CornishMon

Slc9 said:


> Great choice! Love this bag, congrats!







Luxe_addiction said:


> I Love this bag!







_Lee said:


> Love this bag! The Soho collection is just gorgeous







Pavla said:


> Love your new black Gucci bag!! So pretty!




THanks ladies - I really like it!


----------



## Meeka41

Just ordered her online can't wait til she gets here my new Jackie large (maple)


----------



## leec1234

Gucci Shiny Purple Emily


----------



## lvgoddess

Meeka41 said:


> Just ordered her online can't wait til she gets here my new Jackie large (maple)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808280



I love it&#128512; enjoy! !


----------



## Meeka41

lvgoddess said:


> I love it&#128512; enjoy! !




I will enjoy her it's my Gucci hg bag&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## vinbenphon1

I went into LV to get the tribal phone case (but none available) so I got this instead...


----------



## CornishMon

vinbenphon1 said:


> I went into LV to get the tribal phone case (but none available) so I got this instead...




Lovely!


----------



## IrisCole

I _may_ have done a bit of cheating with Gucci this month :shame:


----------



## xoxorose

IrisCole said:


> I _may_ have done a bit of cheating with Gucci this month :shame:




I don't think I've ever seen two more gorgeous bags in my life &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Meeka41

IrisCole said:


> I _may_ have done a bit of cheating with Gucci this month :shame:




Those are really really nice&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128538;


----------



## Elise.J

vinbenphon1 said:


> I went into LV to get the tribal phone case (but none available) so I got this instead...




Love it


----------



## ShariLee

IrisCole said:


> I _may_ have done a bit of cheating with Gucci this month :shame:




Stunning !!! Love them!!!!!


----------



## IrisCole

xoxorose said:


> I don't think I've ever seen two more gorgeous bags in my life &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Thank you! The leather is so so pretty!



Meeka41 said:


> Those are really really nice&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128538;



Thank you! 



ShariLee said:


> Stunning !!! Love them!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> I went into LV to get the tribal phone case (but none available) so I got this instead...



Great colour


----------



## shalomjude

IrisCole said:


> I _may_ have done a bit of cheating with Gucci this month :shame:



stunning  lovely design


----------



## vinbenphon1

CornishMon said:


> Lovely!



Thank you CornishMon 



Elise.J said:


> Love it



Thands Elise 



shalomjude said:


> Great colour



Thank so much SJ


----------



## YazlindaYazid

I did cheat on LV....or did I really!?! Emmm... ok...maybe a little. &#128517;&#128518;
But in a space of a month+ ..I did get more LV than 'the other' brand. So that is a consolation. Hihi.

I got the MC Cles,next the Pink Pallas. Then I got myself THE Chanel GST and a  matchy  SLG for it; that is the caviar leather card holder.
But I did revert back to LV and got the Noe Petit NM in Fuchsia! 

Ok...I am still an adulteress! Guilty as charge! HEHE!


----------



## vinbenphon1

YazlindaYazid said:


> I did cheat on LV....or did I really!?! Emmm... ok...maybe a little. &#128517;&#128518;
> But in a space of a month+ ..I did get more LV than 'the other' brand. So that is a consolation. Hihi.
> 
> I got the MC Cles,next the Pink Pallas. Then I got myself THE Chanel GST and a  matchy  SLG for it; that is the caviar leather card holder.
> But I did revert back to LV and got the Noe Petit NM in Fuchsia!
> 
> Ok...I am still an adulteress! Guilty as charge! HEHE!



Gorgeous Yazlinda Yazid congrats


----------



## CornishMon

Rebecca Minkoff - who'd a thought!

View attachment 2813944

View attachment 2813945

View attachment 2813946

View attachment 2813947


----------



## DOVELV

Very cute Cornishmon!!!


----------



## Meeka41

CornishMon said:


> Rebecca Minkoff - who'd a thought!
> 
> View attachment 2813944
> 
> View attachment 2813945
> 
> View attachment 2813946


----------



## CornishMon

Meeka41 said:


> CornishMon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff - who'd a thought!
> 
> View attachment 2813944
> 
> View attachment 2813945
> 
> View attachment 2813946
Click to expand...


----------



## CornishMon

DOVELV said:


> Very cute Cornishmon!!!




Thank you ma'am - now for real tell me what you really think!  Lol &#128536;


----------



## Brasileiro

CornishMon said:


> Rebecca Minkoff - who'd a thought!
> 
> View attachment 2813944
> 
> View attachment 2813945
> 
> View attachment 2813946
> 
> View attachment 2813947



It looks an awful lot like a chanel boy bag.


----------



## Brasileiro

CornishMon said:


> Yup ventured out!  Wanted a black leather bag but didn't want to pay the LV leather prices.  So I went with this beautiful bag that was less than half of a LV leather bag.  Still love my LV's though so don't get it twisted!
> View attachment 2805127
> 
> View attachment 2805128



This bag is absolutely amazing!!!! Great choice!


----------



## DOVELV

CornishMon said:


> Thank you ma'am - now for real tell me what you really think!  Lol &#128536;



I for real think it's gorgeous!  It's perfect for what you want to use it for!


----------



## mzbrown1103

Hi All,

This is my most recent non LV purchase.  I love her!


----------



## CornishMon

Brasileiro said:


> It looks an awful lot like a chanel boy bag.




That is exactly why I purchased her!


----------



## CornishMon

mzbrown1103 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> This is my most recent non LV purchase.  I love her!




Oh yeah!  Beautiful!


----------



## mzbrown1103

CornishMon said:


> Oh yeah!  Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## beige1

A Longchamp tote in chocolate for when I don't want to carry my NF.


----------



## Slc9

CornishMon said:


> Rebecca Minkoff - who'd a thought!
> 
> View attachment 2813944
> 
> View attachment 2813945
> 
> View attachment 2813946
> 
> View attachment 2813947



Very nice CornishMon!  We have the same taste in bags.  I recently bought 5 Rebecca Minkoff bags this being one of my choices.  I went with the smaller "Love clutch"  I'll be getting this soon. RM is my new obsession :girlwhack:
LV still my first love


----------



## CornishMon

Slc9 said:


> Very nice CornishMon!  We have the same taste in bags.  I recently bought 5 Rebecca Minkoff bags this being one of my choices.  I went with the smaller "Love clutch"  I'll be getting this soon. RM is my new obsession :girlwhack:
> 
> LV still my first love




Thank  you ma'am.  Yes I do however like her small bags!  But big bags will always LV!


----------



## Tulip2

vinbenphon1 said:


> I went into LV to get the tribal phone case (but none available) so I got this instead...



This is gorgeous!  I think I need to step out of LV and take a look around.


----------



## elleestbelle

I've been so horribly unfaithful to LV lately (barring the Christmas animation mini pochette) H CDC bracelet that I confessed about a week ago...And now this beauty!




Will mr. Vuitton ever take me back?


----------



## elleestbelle

beige1 said:


> A Longchamp tote in chocolate for when I don't want to carry my NF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2814568




Congrats! I love my le pliage tote too! I'm actually using mine today since it has been rainy.


----------



## elleestbelle

mzbrown1103 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> This is my most recent non LV purchase.  I love her!




Congrats on your French Riviera! Is this the medium or jumbo size? I have the red medium and love it  wear yours in great health!


----------



## shalomjude

elleestbelle said:


> I've been so horribly unfaithful to LV lately (barring the Christmas animation mini pochette) H CDC bracelet that I confessed about a week ago...And now this beauty!
> 
> View attachment 2815718
> 
> 
> Will mr. Vuitton ever take me back?



WOW..amazing ...lovely choice


----------



## elleestbelle

YazlindaYazid said:


> I did cheat on LV....or did I really!?! Emmm... ok...maybe a little. &#128517;&#128518;
> But in a space of a month+ ..I did get more LV than 'the other' brand. So that is a consolation. Hihi.
> 
> I got the MC Cles,next the Pink Pallas. Then I got myself THE Chanel GST and a  matchy  SLG for it; that is the caviar leather card holder.
> But I did revert back to LV and got the Noe Petit NM in Fuchsia!
> 
> Ok...I am still an adulteress! Guilty as charge! HEHE!




Congrats! We are GST twins!!! Hey, I'd admit to being guilty for those beauties too!


----------



## elleestbelle

shalomjude said:


> WOW..amazing ...lovely choice




Thanks so much! I was so excited they had the size and color that I wanted!


----------



## Possum

elleestbelle said:


> I've been so horribly unfaithful to LV lately (barring the Christmas animation mini pochette) H CDC bracelet that I confessed about a week ago...And now this beauty!
> 
> View attachment 2815718
> 
> 
> Will mr. Vuitton ever take me back?


Gorgeous elleestbelle!! Maybe the question is, will you ever take Mr Vuitton back?


----------



## elleestbelle

Possum said:


> Gorgeous elleestbelle!! Maybe the question is, will you ever take Mr Vuitton back?



Too funny *possom*!!! i'm sure i will when i see something that i absolutely cannot live without


----------



## vinbenphon1

mzbrown1103 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my most recent non LV purchase.  I love her!



I can see why mzbrown. Stunning congrats.  what is the name of this style?



Tulip2 said:


> This is gorgeous!  I think I need to step out of LV and take a look around.



Thanks Tulip. I've had my eye on this wallet in February, but went with a different one (which I returned 6 months later for a refund). So when I saw it still sitting in the draw over 9 months later I thought it was fate..



elleestbelle said:


> I've been so horribly unfaithful to LV lately (barring the Christmas animation mini pochette) H CDC bracelet that I confessed about a week ago...And now this beauty!
> 
> Will mr. Vuitton ever take me back?



 Congrats elleestbelle


----------



## elleestbelle

vinbenphon1 said:


> faint: Congrats elleestbelle




Thanks so much, vinbenphon1!! I'm so excited to have gotten my hands on one!


----------



## jwessels

thisvnchick said:


> something new and fun to add to my collection: Fendi monster peekaboo with a bag bug
> 
> View attachment 2734671




cool! &#128516;


----------



## designer1

Wanted to wear winter white for Black Friday, so it was a Burberry day !


----------



## katiel00

Just lost my sanity in a Black Friday sale... 2 MK bags and a D&B &#128563; i'm done for the year, especially after buying my Emp. Cles!


----------



## inlovewbags

katiel00 said:


> Just lost my sanity in a Black Friday sale... 2 MK bags and a D&B &#128563; i'm done for the year, especially after buying my Emp. Cles!



Would love to see pctures!


----------



## CornishMon

designer1 said:


> View attachment 2817233
> 
> Wanted to wear winter white for Black Friday, so it was a Burberry day !




Love it all!


----------



## CornishMon

Black Friday Neiman Marcus Last Call clearance Leather Cosmetic Pouch Wallet duo!  These red beauties look great in my Damier Ebene bags!

View attachment 2817600

View attachment 2817601


----------



## Slc9

Having fun with contemporary designer Rebecca Minkoff.  Also bought a Fitbit Charge and a North Face Parka with a gift certificate I had for Dicks Sporting Goods. Now it's Christmas shopping for others &#127877;&#127876;&#127873;


----------



## katiel00

Slc9 said:


> Having fun with contemporary designer Rebecca Minkoff.  Also bought a Fitbit Charge and a North Face Parka with a gift certificate I had for Dicks Sporting Goods. Now it's Christmas shopping for others &#127877;&#127876;&#127873;
> View attachment 2819210




This weekend on sale I ordered the Pink and Black RM's you have in your photo. How do you like them? They are my first RM. I figured for a leather bag they were a great deal, I think they are so cute too! Can't wait to receive them &#128516;


----------



## Slc9

katiel00 said:


> This weekend on sale I ordered the Pink and Black RM's you have in your photo. How do you like them? They are my first RM. I figured for a leather bag they were a great deal, I think they are so cute too! Can't wait to receive them &#128516;



Hi!  I actually haven't used those two yet, just the mini macs but for the price they are great quality.  Super cute!  The Latte Love clutch does have a pinkish tone in the picture.  I don't mind it but I wish I got a beige one with gold tone.  This one was on sale though lol.  You're going to enjoy them!!


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 2821403

This beauty that went on sale today!


----------



## Christofle

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2821403
> 
> This beauty that went on sale today!



Absolutely gorgeous colour, and the contrast stitching & gold hardware really pop!


----------



## CornishMon

Christofle said:


> Absolutely gorgeous colour, and the contrast stitching & gold hardware really pop!




Thank you!  Gucci has me impressed!


----------



## Christofle

CornishMon said:


> Thank you!  Gucci has me impressed!



Gucci has some of the most gorgeous pieces of leather goods and ready to wear, their sales are awesome! 

I'm so happy to see some gorgeous exotics on sale: http://www.gucci.com/ca-en/styles/247205LC80T4233# ! If only it was the size of an LV speedy 45.


----------



## NurseAnn

CornishMon said:


> Black Friday Neiman Marcus Last Call clearance Leather Cosmetic Pouch Wallet duo!  These red beauties look great in my Damier Ebene bags!
> 
> View attachment 2817600
> 
> View attachment 2817601




Love these!  Had to snag a cosmetic pouch for myself.


----------



## CornishMon

Christofle said:


> Gucci has some of the most gorgeous pieces of leather goods and ready to wear, their sales are awesome!
> 
> I'm so happy to see some gorgeous exotics on sale: http://www.gucci.com/ca-en/styles/247205LC80T4233# ! If only it was the size of an LV speedy 45.




Now that is gorgeous!  And I agree the leather goods are out of the box!


----------



## BleuSaphir

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2821403
> 
> This beauty that went on sale today!



So beautiful!


----------



## mzbrown1103

Great purchases!


----------



## mzbrown1103

elleestbelle said:


> Congrats on your French Riviera! Is this the medium or jumbo size? I have the red medium and love it  wear yours in great health!



Sorry for the late reply, it's the jumbo.  I think it's a great almost everyday bag, what do you think?


----------



## elleestbelle

mzbrown1103 said:


> Sorry for the late reply, it's the jumbo.  I think it's a great almost everyday bag, what do you think?




Definitely a great everyday size bag! It fits a lot too since it has the single flap. Don't you love the front pocket on it? Congrats again!


----------



## ScottyGal

Burberry trench coat


----------



## jhonakamura0916

My prada bag!


----------



## inlovewbags

Shhhhhh....I cheat with my dooneys: logo lock hobo and medium Dillen Satchel...Gucci Sukey and RM Minka..


----------



## for3v3rz

Been shoe shopping lately.


----------



## mzbrown1103

elleestbelle said:


> Definitely a great everyday size bag! It fits a lot too since it has the single flap. Don't you love the front pocket on it? Congrats again!



Thank you and congrats on yours too and the front pocket is great for things you need quickly or often.


----------



## Loveluxury13

for3v3rz said:


> Been shoe shopping lately.
> 
> View attachment 2824780
> 
> View attachment 2824781
> 
> View attachment 2824782
> 
> View attachment 2824783
> 
> View attachment 2824784




Beautiful shoe choices. They make me miss wearing heels.


----------



## Tulip2

Finally found a pair of Gold Chanel flats.  I've been searching for years. 




Love the bling. &#128155;&#128155;&#128155;


----------



## Tulip2

for3v3rz said:


> Been shoe shopping lately.
> 
> View attachment 2824780
> 
> View attachment 2824781
> 
> View attachment 2824782
> 
> View attachment 2824783
> 
> View attachment 2824784



Wowzers!    Every pair is just stunning.  I, too, wish I could still wear this heel height.  Sadly, I broke a bone in my foot in a pair of Blahniks stepping off a curb in NYC some years back.  My foot has never been the same.  :cry:

Big congrats to you!  That must have been a really fun day!


----------



## Pavla

Tulip2 said:


> Finally found a pair of Gold Chanel flats.  I've been searching for years.
> View attachment 2825240
> 
> View attachment 2825241
> 
> Love the bling. &#128155;&#128155;&#128155;



Another bling bling pair of shoes  congrats, Tulip! They are cute!


----------



## for3v3rz

Tulip2 said:


> Wowzers!    Every pair is just stunning.  I, too, wish I could still wear this heel height.  Sadly, I broke a bone in my foot in a pair of Blahniks stepping off a curb in NYC some years back.  My foot has never been the same.  :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Big congrats to you!  That must have been a really fun day!




Sorry to hear. I do worry about injuries. These are not my walking shoes for sure.


----------



## Tulip2

for3v3rz said:


> Sorry to hear. I do worry about injuries. *These are not my walking shoes for sure*.



  Good point!  I wish I had taken that advice in NYC.  Have you ever seen some of those curbs?  It was like a foot down and it was late and I just didn't see it.

Well, you enjoy all those gorgeous shoes girl!!!


----------



## Oryx816

Tulip2 said:


> Finally found a pair of Gold Chanel flats.  I've been searching for years.
> View attachment 2825240
> 
> View attachment 2825241
> 
> Love the bling. &#128155;&#128155;&#128155;




Shine on Tulip!


----------



## vinbenphon1

for3v3rz said:


> Been shoe shopping lately.



Hooly dooly for3v3rz, they are gorgeous. congrats



Tulip2 said:


> Finally found a pair of Gold Chanel flats.  I've been searching for years.
> View attachment 2825240
> 
> View attachment 2825241
> 
> Love the bling. &#128155;&#128155;&#128155;



Yay for you Tulip I do love a good "I finally found you story" congrats.


----------



## Tulip2

vinbenphon1 said:


> Yay for you Tulip I do love a good "I finally found you story" congrats.



Thanks!  I had to pack my patience to find these.  I was thrilled that they finally came around, bling and all.


----------



## Tulip2

Oryx816 said:


> Shine on Tulip!



Hehe, these are pretty blingy - even for me!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Some green for the holidays &#128527;


----------



## Charmie

My Christmas present from hubby currently under the tree. Had to check it over since it was shipped and there's a 10 day return policy. But didn't take off the plastic on the handles so i can officially do it on Christmas day. Love the red and hubby too.


----------



## vinbenphon1

ThisVNchick said:


> Some green for the holidays &#128527;
> 
> View attachment 2825516



Holy crap ThisVNchick, they are gorgeous I so love :greengrin: Congrats



Charmie said:


> My Christmas present from hubby currently under the tree. Had to check it over since it was shipped and there's a 10 day return policy. But didn't take off the plastic on the handles so i can officially do it on Christmas day. Love the red and hubby too.



Nice Ferragamo Charmie, congrats your hubby is so sweet.


----------



## Charmie

vinbenphon1 said:


> Holy crap ThisVNchick, they are gorgeous I so love :greengrin: Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Ferragamo Charmie, congrats your hubby is so sweet.


Thanks vinbenphon1. I've been wanting a ferragamo for a while, but always held back cause they look sooo professional. Not meant to be worn for your typical domestic engineer (SAHM). That's my professional title. Lol.


----------



## AzahM

This!.... and 2 SF flats shoes and Swarovski bangle and leather bracelets &#128522;


----------



## drspock7

This darling baby should be delivered any minute.....


----------



## Iamminda

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2840656
> 
> 
> This darling baby should be delivered any minute.....


Gorgeous!  What a nice Christmas present.


----------



## cheidel

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2840656
> 
> 
> This darling baby should be delivered any minute.....


Gorgeous, and a lovely color!!!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 2840979


----------



## axcarter

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2840979



Oo let's see! I got my HG Chanel for Christmas! I couldn't be happier!


----------



## brae

ThisVNchick said:


> Some green for the holidays &#128527;
> 
> View attachment 2825516


I don't even normally like green but my heart skipped a beat when I saw this picture. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## CornishMon

axcarter said:


> Oo let's see! I got my HG Chanel for Christmas! I couldn't be happier!




Yes this is my HG indeed!  Give a moment having issues loading pictures.


----------



## manomi

ThisVNchick said:


> Some green for the holidays &#128527;
> 
> This is SUPER GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## axcarter

ThisVNchick said:


> Some green for the holidays &#128527;
> 
> View attachment 2825516



 That's gorg! Shoes and bag! Congrats!


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 2841315


My HG and Merry Christmas!


----------



## AAxxx

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2841315
> 
> 
> My HG and Merry Christmas!




Oh I was thinking of cheating Mr Vuitton for the exact bag &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. Is that the XL by the way?

Happy holidays!


----------



## CornishMon

AAxxx said:


> Oh I was thinking of cheating Mr Vuitton for the exact bag &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;. Is that the XL by the way?
> 
> Happy holidays!




Oh my did I hear music!  Yes the XL which really is not as big as people think.  The Artsy looks huge next to it and the Delightful MM.  I took comparison pictures!  I say go for it!

Merry Christmas


----------



## MDNA

Congrats! I have it in the regular size in red and love it! 


CornishMon said:


> Oh my did I hear music!  Yes the XL which really is not as big as people think.  The Artsy looks huge next to it and the Delightful MM.  I took comparison pictures!  I say go for it!
> 
> Merry Christmas


----------



## AAxxx

CornishMon said:


> Oh my did I hear music!  Yes the XL which really is not as big as people think.  The Artsy looks huge next to it and the Delightful MM.  I took comparison pictures!  I say go for it!
> 
> Merry Christmas




If I go for it it'll be the regular size with SHW as I am quite petite. Ah the temptation...
Congrats on yours!


----------



## CornishMon

AAxxx said:


> If I go for it it'll be the regular size with SHW as I am quite petite. Ah the temptation...
> Congrats on yours!




Thanks!  By the way I'm 5'2.


----------



## AAxxx

CornishMon said:


> Thanks!  By the way I'm 5'2.




Oh you're petite too &#9786;&#65039;. Can you post some mod shots please!!!


----------



## CornishMon

AAxxx said:


> Oh you're petite too &#9786;&#65039;. Can you post some mod shots please!!!




Yes go over to the Chanel forum and I will do that later today!


----------



## DivaNC

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2841315
> 
> 
> My HG and Merry Christmas!



Congrats on getting your HG!  I'm sure you're going to rock it with some awesome outfits.  Happy Holidays!!!!


----------



## CornishMon

DivaNC said:


> Congrats on getting your HG!  I'm sure you're going to rock it with some awesome outfits.  Happy Holidays!!!!




Happy Holidays to you as well!


----------



## Debbie1633

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2841315
> 
> 
> My HG and Merry Christmas!




YAY!! So happy for you!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## vinbenphon1

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2841315
> 
> 
> My HG and Merry Christmas!



Hooray for HG bags, congrats CornishMon she is beautiful. And happy new year since Christmas is nearly over for us in Australia..


----------



## vinbenphon1

My Christmas goodies&#8230; I was so spoilt this year.

2 x pairs of Ferragamo shoes
1 x Louboutin pumps
1x Giorgio Armani shoes

Gucci Stirrup Bag in light Pink and Gucci Horse bit belt

Chanel metallic wallet and my LV St Germain - I revealed a while ago but I had to put it under the tree&#8230;

My DH and GF received beautiful Gucci Wallets


----------



## vinbenphon1

AzahM said:


> This!.... and 2 SF flats shoes and Swarovski bangle and leather bracelets &#128522;



Love your Garden Party AzahM, simply gorgeous. Congrats 



drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2840656
> 
> 
> This darling baby should be delivered any minute.....



That colour is amazing Drspock, such a beautie congrats


----------



## pinky7

Chanel gst, maxi and hermes loafers bought all within 3 months of each other. Shoot, maybe I should've just gotten a B 35


----------



## vinbenphon1

vinbenphon1 said:


> My Christmas goodies I was so spoilt this year.
> 
> 2 x pairs of Ferragamo shoes
> 1 x Louboutin pumps
> 1x Giorgio Armani shoes
> 
> Gucci Stirrup Bag in light Pink and Gucci Horse bit belt
> 
> Chanel metallic wallet and my LV St Germain - I revealed a while ago but I had to put it under the tree
> 
> My DH and GF received beautiful Gucci Wallets


I'm adding on to my goodies pre X-mas with some post X-mas goodies

Chanel sunglasses and my first Prada purchase. Ipad mini case and a pair of sandals. Bennett said 'not another pair of shoes"


----------



## luxurylove25

Love your handbag. What is the name of it I'm looking for a black everyday handbag and this is perfect.


----------



## Marey

> Chanel sunglasses and my first Prada purchase. Ipad mini case and a pair of sandals. Bennett said 'not another pair of shoes"



The cat in the Prada bag is adorable. I try to get my cat to do stuff like this for photos but he just ends up eating the bag.


----------



## axcarter

I cheated and I'm banned! So worth it! I feel complete!


----------



## AAxxx

axcarter said:


> I cheated and I'm banned! So worth it! I feel complete!




It's gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

axcarter said:


> I cheated and I'm banned! So worth it! I feel complete!



Stunning Chanel, congrats!!!!!


----------



## Pavla

axcarter said:


> I cheated and I'm banned! So worth it! I feel complete!



I would feel this too! Huge congrats! Beautiful!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Marey said:


> The cat in the Prada bag is adorable. I try to get my cat to do stuff like this for photos but he just ends up eating the bag.



Thanks Marey my fur babies have an obsession with bags. I get home and its like "hurry up and get the stuff out".


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> I'm adding on to my goodies pre X-mas with some post X-mas goodies
> 
> Chanel sunglasses and my first Prada purchase. Ipad mini case and a pair of sandals. Bennett said 'not another pair of shoes"



Beautiful purchases ...Bennett is just divine ...my partner wants a Puppy so much but alas we can't until insurance comes to the party and our houses is rebuilt and I miss Jude too much to ever consider a new puppy.


----------



## mzbrown1103

vinbenphon1 said:


> My Christmas goodies I was so spoilt this year.
> 
> 2 x pairs of Ferragamo shoes
> 1 x Louboutin pumps
> 1x Giorgio Armani shoes
> 
> Gucci Stirrup Bag in light Pink and Gucci Horse bit belt
> 
> Chanel metallic wallet and my LV St Germain - I revealed a while ago but I had to put it under the tree
> 
> My DH and GF received beautiful Gucci Wallets



Very nice gifts!


----------



## vinbenphon1

mzbrown1103 said:


> Very nice gifts!



Thank you mzbrown.. I just returned to work a few months ago and DH gave me a 'bills' reprieve until the new year. So I cut loose


----------



## Marey

> Thanks Marey my fur babies have an obsession with bags. I get home and its like "hurry up and get the stuff out".



Mine likes to crawl inside my handbags and has even tried to sharpen his claws on them!! Needless to say I keep all my bags in a closet now at all times. Cats - gotta love 'em.


----------



## clu13

Choos for all seasons


----------



## clu13

And the M/L light beige GHW flap - Christmas Day sailing towards St. John.


----------



## ClintK

Nothing LV made me jump this holiday season so I went for a new watch...Rolex Explorer II


----------



## CornishMon

clu13 said:


> And the M/L light beige GHW flap - Christmas Day sailing towards St. John.
> 
> View attachment 2844867




Great picture and congrats on you Chanel.


----------



## katiel00

I haven't been a fan of Dooney and Bourke for a while now. But recently I've really liked their leather bags! No logos no flash... I have been pleasantly surprised with this one (I have no idea what its called!)


----------



## katiel00

PS- All of these Chanel reveals are amazeballs! 

Congrats to everyone &#128516;


----------



## BleuSaphir

vinbenphon1 said:


> I'm adding on to my goodies pre X-mas with some post X-mas goodies
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel sunglasses and my first Prada purchase. Ipad mini case and a pair of sandals. Bennett said 'not another pair of shoes"




Bennett is adorable! The way he pose and sit in the shopping bag cracks me up! I think it cute when cats feel the need to be in a shopping bag. xD


----------



## Meeka41

gucci new Jackie


----------



## Weekend shopper

Burberry shoes


----------



## Meeka41

Weekend shopper said:


> Burberry shoes
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850091




I love them I have the black ones&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;my favorite


----------



## Weekend shopper

Meeka41 said:


> I love them I have the black ones&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;my favorite



Thank you


----------



## AAxxx

I cheated on Mr. Vuitton and it's so worth it!




I never thought of buying Chanel before as I thought they were way off my budget. I was lusting over the empriente line but then when I compared prices, the GST was cheaper than the speedy b 30 empriente so hey why not. I know I won't be able to afford it after the next price increase. But I can't just get one, I've got to get the WOC too &#128521;. The Metis has been put on the back burner . Hopefully I'll save enough to get it sometime this year. But for now I'm a happy gal &#128522;.


----------



## CornishMon

AAxxx said:


> I cheated on Mr. Vuitton and it's so worth it!
> View attachment 2851052
> View attachment 2851053
> 
> 
> I never thought of buying Chanel before as I thought they were way off my budget. I was lusting over the empriente line but then when I compared prices, the GST was cheaper than the speedy b 30 empriente so hey why not. I know I won't be able to afford it after the next price increase. But I can't just get one, I've got to get the WOC too &#128521;. The Metis has been put on the back burner . Hopefully I'll save enough to get it sometime this year. But for now I'm a happy gal &#128522;.




Congratulations!  I did the same thing - was looking at an LV Empreinte piece but realized Chanel was cheaper!  And I too never thought I would be able to own a Chanel!  Now we do!  Very exciting!


----------



## katiel00

CornishMon said:


> Congratulations!  I did the same thing - was looking at an LV Empreinte piece but realized Chanel was cheaper!  And I too never thought I would be able to own a Chanel!  Now we do!  Very exciting!




Isn't that amazing?! LV prices are starting to get a little crazy...Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Charmie

Charmie said:


> My Christmas present from hubby currently under the tree. Had to check it over since it was shipped and there's a 10 day return policy. But didn't take off the plastic on the handles so i can officially do it on Christmas day. Love the red and hubby too.


Always admired sf and hubby gifted me with the Bree for Christmas. He insisted I needed a pair of shoes to go with it, but we ended up picking up a different colour and another bag at the store.


----------



## CornishMon

Charmie said:


> Always admired sf and hubby gifted me with the Bree for Christmas. He insisted I needed a pair of shoes to go with it, but we ended up picking up a different colour and another bag at the store.




Love those!


----------



## Pavla

Charmie said:


> Always admired sf and hubby gifted me with the Bree for Christmas. He insisted I needed a pair of shoes to go with it, but we ended up picking up a different colour and another bag at the store.



Beautiful purchases! Love all your new SF pieces!


----------



## Pavla

clu13 said:


> And the M/L light beige GHW flap - Christmas Day sailing towards St. John.
> 
> View attachment 2844867



Clu, your new Chanel is amazing! Love the colour ~ saw it in Christmas gifts thread....


----------



## LiSAANN

katiel00 said:


> I haven't been a fan of Dooney and Bourke for a while now. But recently I've really liked their leather bags! No logos no flash... I have been pleasantly surprised with this one (I have no idea what its called!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849524


That IS really nice! I'm going to look into something like that for my mom for her birthday!


----------



## AAxxx

CornishMon said:


> Congratulations!  I did the same thing - was looking at an LV Empreinte piece but realized Chanel was cheaper!  And I too never thought I would be able to own a Chanel!  Now we do!  Very exciting!




Thank you CornishMon and also for all your advise previously. Pretty happy with my decision to go for Chanel first and get the Metis a bit later. Very exciting indeed &#128512;!


----------



## AAxxx

katiel00 said:


> Isn't that amazing?! LV prices are starting to get a little crazy...Congrats to both of you!




Thank you


----------



## CornishMon

AAxxx said:


> Thank you CornishMon and also for all your advise previously. Pretty happy with my decision to go for Chanel first and get the Metis a bit later. Very exciting indeed &#128512;!




You are welcome!  Enjoy!


----------



## Charmie

CornishMon said:


> Love those!


Thank you cornishmon. Still can't believe my hubby agreed to get them. He truly feels the prices for lv is getting outrageous especially for canvas.


----------



## Charmie

Pavla said:


> Beautiful purchases! Love all your new SF pieces!


Thank you pavla. I've been eyeing sf for awhile now and very happy with my little collection.


----------



## clu13

Pavla said:


> Clu, your new Chanel is amazing! Love the colour ~ saw it in Christmas gifts thread....




Thank you Pavla!


----------



## OCMomof3

Jimmy Choo Match Calf Hair Paloma&#128515;....


----------



## OCMomof3

clu13 said:


> And the M/L light beige GHW flap - Christmas Day sailing towards St. John.
> 
> View attachment 2844867




Gorgeous choice, Clu! And what a wonderful way to spend Christmas! How is the house coming along?


----------



## DOVELV

OCMomof3 said:


> Jimmy Choo Match Calf Hair Paloma&#128515;....
> View attachment 2853048



Pretty!  Congratulations!


----------



## OCMomof3

DOVELV said:


> Pretty!  Congratulations!



Thank you!  The pic doesn't do them justice.  They are gorgeous!  I have always been a Loubie girl for special heels, but I think I'm seeing the allure of Mr. Choo after this purchase.


----------



## clu13

OCMomof3 said:


> Jimmy Choo Match Calf Hair Paloma&#128515;....
> View attachment 2853048



Gorgeous!  Choos are really my favorite shoes.


----------



## clu13

OCMomof3 said:


> Gorgeous choice, Clu! And what a wonderful way to spend Christmas! How is the house coming along?



Thank you!  The house is just about done.  I am hoping by February!  Thank you for asking!


----------



## docswifey

First time to try Prada!


----------



## vinbenphon1

docswifey said:


> View attachment 2853512
> 
> 
> First time to try Prada!



Congrats docswifey, love the colour of that wallet.


----------



## Dawn72

Chanel 3/4 style "Sarah" in blue lambskin with matte gold hardware. Been looking for a 3/4 length sarah since forever 
Notes need to be folded though, oh well you can't have 'em all.


----------



## clu13

Dawn72 said:


> Chanel 3/4 style "Sarah" in blue lambskin with matte gold hardware. Been looking for a 3/4 length sarah since forever
> Notes need to be folded though, oh well you can't have 'em all.




Love this wallet! It's a beauty!


----------



## clu13

Could not resist these Chanel boots


----------



## Meeka41

clu13 said:


> Could not resist these Chanel boots
> 
> View attachment 2856381




Oooooooh so nice&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128588;&#128588;


----------



## Dawn72

clu13 said:


> Love this wallet! It's a beauty!


Thank you. I hope they come up with the same style but Boy design. I love the hip of the Boy





clu13 said:


> Could not resist these Chanel boots
> View attachment 2856381


Whoa, very Biker Chick! I like!


----------



## AAxxx

Sensible shoes for work. Got them for a steal too in the sales &#128516;


----------



## for3v3rz

Waiting for these in the mail.


----------



## cbart1019

Lvbabydoll I loveeeeee your white chanel


----------



## clu13

CornishMon said:


> Great picture and congrats on you Chanel.




Thank you! Hope you are enjoying that gorgeous tote!


----------



## CornishMon

clu13 said:


> Thank you! Hope you are enjoying that gorgeous tote!




I really love this bag!  I have carried every day since the day after Christmas which is not normal for me!


----------



## for3v3rz

My 1st pair of all organic flats. Very light weight to use for a spare when wearing my CL's all day and becomes too painful.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clu13 said:


> Could not resist these Chanel boots
> 
> View attachment 2856381



Stunning, congrats 



for3v3rz said:


> Waiting for these in the mail.
> 
> View attachment 2856619



Gorgeous loubies for3v3rz congrats


----------



## Loveluxury13

This is certainly not a luxury purchase but is the most useful make up travel bag I've ever had. I go through makeup bags all the time so it's the one instance I don't buy designer 




Powders and creams on the bottom




Brushes, mascara, lipsticks etc on the top




I'm wrapped with this. It's so organised and easy to pack as it flattens down. Only $5 from ebay


----------



## 23adeline

Not my new non-LV purchase,just haven't been here to post before....


----------



## vinbenphon1

So excited to have found this Escada jacket paid $359 reduced from $1799 AUD  thanks for letting me share.


----------



## emms2381

vinbenphon1 said:


> So excited to have found this Escada jacket paid $359 reduced from $1799 AUD  thanks for letting me share.


 




ooooo nice!!


----------



## Possum

23adeline said:


> Not my new non-LV purchase,just haven't been here to post before....
> 
> View attachment 2860598
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860599
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860600
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860601




You have a wonderful Chanel collection 23adeline!


----------



## Possum

vinbenphon1 said:


> So excited to have found this Escada jacket paid $359 reduced from $1799 AUD  thanks for letting me share.




Great find vinbenphon!! Such a great price &#128079;


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> So excited to have found this Escada jacket paid $359 reduced from $1799 AUD  thanks for letting me share.



Great find .... love DJ's


----------



## vinbenphon1

emms2381 said:


> ooooo nice!!







Possum said:


> Great find vinbenphon!! Such a great price &#128079;



Thanks Possum 



shalomjude said:


> Great find .... love DJ's



Thank you, DJ's is just the best for designer bargains


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> Thanks Possum
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, DJ's is just the best for designer bargains



I agree ..pity the one here is RUBBISH


----------



## Loveluxury13

vinbenphon1 said:


> So excited to have found this Escada jacket paid $359 reduced from $1799 AUD  thanks for letting me share.




Gorgeous! Well done &#128516;


----------



## 23adeline

Possum said:


> You have a wonderful Chanel collection 23adeline!



Oh thank you!
I have stopped buying Chanel and hopped back to LV again


----------



## AAxxx

23adeline said:


> Not my new non-LV purchase,just haven't been here to post before....
> 
> View attachment 2860598
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860599
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860600
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860601




Oh this is amazing!!! Love the red GST and the pink and blue flap is TDF!!!


----------



## 23adeline

AAxxx said:


> Oh this is amazing!!! Love the red GST and the pink and blue flap is TDF!!!



Oh Thank you!
I think you were referring to my Grey flap instead of blue flap,it looks like light blue in the pictures but it is actually light grey.I use the grey and the beige more than the rest because I love these 2 colors


----------



## vinbenphon1

Loveluxury13 said:


> Gorgeous! Well done &#128516;



Thanks so much Loveluxury


----------



## LVoeletters

I delayed my next purchase bc I saw some uggs that had a motorcycle a la jimmy choo look &#128584; and a tory burch bag, it doesn't photograph well but I thought for the sale price it would be a good bag to commute with when I have my laptop with me. I'll post pics tmw/when the uggs come in


----------



## CornishMon

Oops fell off the wagon!

View attachment 2863859


----------



## MDNA

Gorgeous, congrats!


CornishMon said:


> Oops fell off the wagon!
> 
> View attachment 2863859


----------



## Slc9

CornishMon said:


> Oops fell off the wagon!
> 
> View attachment 2863859



Nice CornishMon!  You're on a roll... Congrats!!!


----------



## CornishMon

Slc9 said:


> Nice CornishMon!  You're on a roll... Congrats!!!




No I need to stop!


----------



## DivaNC

CornishMon said:


> Oops fell off the wagon!
> 
> View attachment 2863859




Very lovely.  Is this one the same size as your other GST?


----------



## CornishMon

DivaNC said:


> Very lovely.  Is this one the same size as your other GST?




Actually the other Chanel Black is the Timeless CC Tote.  A tad different.  Oh forgot did have the Black GST first - exchanged for the Timeless.  So no this is the smaller one.


----------



## DivaNC

CornishMon said:


> Actually the other Chanel Black is the Timeless CC Tote.  A tad different.  Oh forgot did have the Black GST first - exchanged for the Timeless.  So no this is the smaller one.



Ahhhh, now I understand.  I know the black one looked different but I thought maybe it was a design change due to size.  I'm not familiar with Chanel much at all. Both of your bags are beautiful.  I know you'll get plenty of use out of them.


----------



## Loveluxury13

CornishMon said:


> Oops fell off the wagon!
> 
> View attachment 2863859




Lucky you had a padded fall on this beauty &#128521; I just saw Samantha on SATC carrying this. So gorgeous!


----------



## anniepersian

Michael kors jet set tote in camouflage 

I had worn my nf monogram mm to the point of destruction-so I needed a replacement! 
I don't own anything camouflage,  so I was in two minds...
But it's growing on me...and now I love it!
plus I got it half off in the sale lol


----------



## ScottyGal

anniepersian said:


> Michael kors jet set tote in camouflage
> 
> I had worn my nf monogram mm to the point of destruction-so I needed a replacement!
> I don't own anything camouflage,  so I was in two minds...
> But it's growing on me...and now I love it!
> plus I got it half off in the sale lol



I love the camo line that Michael Kors have done! Your bag is gorgeous &#128525;, and looks great on you &#128522;


----------



## charleston-mom

Does new Hermes bracelet count?  Couldn't resist the pink!


----------



## Deborah1986

CornishMon said:


> Oops fell off the wagon!
> 
> View attachment 2863859



Love that pink ! Congrats


----------



## clu13

My first Hermes bag - gold Evelyn GM.


----------



## Dawn72

clu13 said:


> My first Hermes bag - gold Evelyn GM.
> 
> View attachment 2869248
> View attachment 2869249



Oh clu13 that's wonderful. Congratulations!! We 2e need mod shots!


----------



## CornishMon

clu13 said:


> My first Hermes bag - gold Evelyn GM.
> 
> View attachment 2869248
> View attachment 2869249




Very nice!  You're on a roll!


----------



## gottabagit

katiel00 said:


> I haven't been a fan of Dooney and Bourke for a while now. But recently I've really liked their leather bags! No logos no flash... I have been pleasantly surprised with this one (I have no idea what its called!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2849524



Very nice! Surprised it's Dooney and Bourke!


----------



## elleestbelle

clu13 said:


> My first Hermes bag - gold Evelyn GM.
> 
> View attachment 2869248
> View attachment 2869249




Congrats on your first H!!! I think I saw your post earlier in the H sub forum too. It's a slippery slope!!


----------



## elleestbelle

Treated myself to a little bling!


----------



## elleestbelle

And also to some super colorful silk goodies from H! 

The twilly is already getting put to use on miss Kelly 


And I'm trying to learn how to tie the scarf :-p


----------



## clu13

elleestbelle said:


> Congrats on your first H!!! I think I saw your post earlier in the H sub forum too. It's a slippery slope!!







CornishMon said:


> Very nice!  You're on a roll!







Dawn72 said:


> Oh clu13 that's wonderful. Congratulations!! We 2e need mod shots!




Thank you! I'm Already dreaming about the next H! I'm hoping to finally carry it tonight as I have the perfect suede boots to wear with it and the rain finally stopped!


----------



## clu13

elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 2870637
> 
> 
> Treated myself to a little bling!




Love these!!! And the Hermes goodies!


----------



## clu13

charleston-mom said:


> Does new Hermes bracelet count?  Couldn't resist the pink!




Of course it counts!!! Love love love! I'll be in charleston next month! Can't wait!


----------



## charleston-mom

clu13 said:


> Of course it counts!!! Love love love! I'll be in charleston next month! Can't wait!




Pm me ahead of time!  I'll treat for a glass of wine at the Vendue Inn!!


----------



## Always New LV

I usually stay with my reg store and SA with my Louis Vuitton. So when I travel, I would venture to different brands.
Got this lovely Longchamp Le Pilage De Noel in Hong Kong, it is so incredibly cute and happy, even the SAs in LV went crazy seeing it.


----------



## clu13

Dawn72 said:


> Oh clu13 that's wonderful. Congratulations!! We 2e need mod shots!




Finally took her out tonight


----------



## misscocktail

Do non-designer purchases count too? I couldn't resist this beauty!! I'm so in love! Perfect for my Navy-inspired Spring wardrobe (white, navy and red) &#128515; 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Please forgive me if this doesn't belong in this thread, I'm just so excited...


----------



## Venessa84

misscocktail said:


> Do non-designer purchases count too? I couldn't resist this beauty!! I'm so in love! Perfect for my Navy-inspired Spring wardrobe (white, navy and red) &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2874542
> 
> Please forgive me if this doesn't belong in this thread, I'm just so excited...


 
I don't see why this doesn't belong.  She's a gorgeous color!  Enjoy!!


----------



## misscocktail

Venessa84 said:


> I don't see why this doesn't belong.  She's a gorgeous color!  Enjoy!!




Thanks!!


----------



## Dawn72

clu13 said:


> Finally took her out tonight
> View attachment 2873098



Very pretty! 
And your shoe collection! &#128562;&#128562;&#128562;


----------



## aimeng

Gucci new bamboo mini....as all my other lv's ,it is so light weight and easy to care and easy to dress up and down


----------



## ScottyGal

Hermès clic clac


----------



## ScottyGal

aimeng said:


> Gucci new bamboo mini....as all my other lv's ,it is so light weight and easy to care and easy to dress up and down
> View attachment 2875638



Looks great with the red charm


----------



## emms2381

_Lee said:


> Hermès clic clac



Liking it Lee, also love the other bracelet


----------



## ScottyGal

emms2381 said:


> Liking it Lee, also love the other bracelet



Thank you  the other is swarovski


----------



## aimeng

_Lee said:


> Looks great with the red charm




Hey,nice to meet you here, thank you and love your h bracelet....the orange one is the best color !


----------



## ScottyGal

aimeng said:


> Hey,nice to meet you here, thank you and love your h bracelet....the orange one is the best color !



Thanks


----------



## Camaro Chic

Don't know that I ever got around to posting these after my trip to 24 Faubourg. Here are a few of my Parisian purchases (I took them out this evening to remind myself Spring is coming and I'll be able to wear them soon!) Picotin Lock, Clemence, Bleu Izmir with Palladium Hardware; Vif Argent w/Gold Box leather Silky City, and a couple of bright twillies.


----------



## Dawn72

Camaro Chic said:


> Don't know that I ever got around to posting these after my trip to 24 Faubourg. Here are a few of my Parisian purchases (I took them out this evening to remind myself Spring is coming and I'll be able to wear them soon!) Picotin Lock, Clemence, Bleu Izmir with Palladium Hardware; Rouge Vif w/Gold Box leather Silky City, and a couple of bright twillies.



It is absolute cruelty to list all those and not attach a picture or FIVE


----------



## Camaro Chic

Dawn72 said:


> It is absolute cruelty to list all those and not attach a picture or FIVE




 Heehee, look again, it's there!   tPF mobile hates me!


----------



## Dawn72

Camaro Chic said:


> Heehee, look again, it's there!   tPF mobile hates me!



Aahh I see the (ONE! &#128546 picture. Thanks &#128516;&#128516; and congratulations they're all beautiful!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Dawn72 said:


> Aahh I see the (ONE! &#128546 picture. Thanks &#128516;&#128516; and congratulations they're all beautiful!


 
Twist my arm to take more, why don't you? 

I'm dying for spring to get here so I can get these beauties out of their dustbags for good! They aren't at all practical like my Birkins, but they're just so much fun!!


----------



## drspock7

This little beauty came home for the holidays! Celine Mini Belt bag....


----------



## Camaro Chic

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2876304
> 
> This little beauty came home for the holidays! Celine Mini Belt bag....


 
Ohhhh that colour!!


----------



## Dawn72

Camaro Chic said:


> Twist my arm to take more, why don't you?
> 
> I'm dying for spring to get here so I can get these beauties out of their dustbags for good! They aren't at all practical like my Birkins, but they're just so much fun!!



Teeheehee. Gorgeous gorgeous items &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## CornishMon

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2876304
> 
> This little beauty came home for the holidays! Celine Mini Belt bag....




That color is stunning!


----------



## aimeng

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 2876304
> 
> This little beauty came home for the holidays! Celine Mini Belt bag....



I love this belt.....the color is fabulous


----------



## clu13

Camaro Chic said:


> Don't know that I ever got around to posting these after my trip to 24 Faubourg. Here are a few of my Parisian purchases (I took them out this evening to remind myself Spring is coming and I'll be able to wear them soon!) Picotin Lock, Clemence, Bleu Izmir with Palladium Hardware; Vif Argent w/Gold Box leather Silky City, and a couple of bright twillies.




Love these. I'm obsessing over the picotin after seeing the pictures of marc Jacobs carry one in st. Barths over Christmas. I had been there the week before but purchased the LV st. Barths bag. I have no regrets, but with euro where is was/is, I should have stopped by hermes too!!!


----------



## clu13

Dawn72 said:


> Very pretty!
> And your shoe collection! &#128562;&#128562;&#128562;




Thank you hon - I love bags, but shoes are my passion!


----------



## LVoeletters

I was bad... I bought this instead of a zcp..... Hopefully I will be forgiven when I nab my cles this week!



Totally don't regret my Stuart weitzman boots at all. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 either. Lol.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Red 15C Classic jumbo double flap in lambskin- just picked up from the short hills, nj boutique! I love the rich red color!


----------



## ScottyGal

Clic H bracelet (the other bracelet in the pic isn't new, had it for years!)


----------



## Camaro Chic

_Lee said:


> Clic H bracelet (the other bracelet in the pic isn't new, had it for years!)



Love the H bracelets  lovely!


----------



## Camaro Chic

mzhurshie said:


> Red 15C Classic jumbo double flap in lambskin- just picked up from the short hills, nj boutique! I love the rich red color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878648



Beautiful color!


----------



## ScottyGal

Camaro Chic said:


> Love the H bracelets  lovely!



Thank you


----------



## clu13

mzhurshie said:


> Red 15C Classic jumbo double flap in lambskin- just picked up from the short hills, nj boutique! I love the rich red color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878648




This is just spectacular . . . Congrats to you!


----------



## clu13

First chanel costume jewelry


----------



## clu13

Indulged in my other lover yesterday - Wine! Went to 5 vineyards, joined two of the clubs and purchased a retired barrel.


----------



## Baglvr22

I found a beautiful Marc Jacobs Stam in brand new condition. The price was just too good to pass up. The fuschia color in person is just stunning.


----------



## Louish

Aside from LV I'm a Mulberry girl! I have the Bryn satchel in oak, continental wallet in oak and dome rivet wallet in a gorgeous green (can't remember what it's called!) I certainly wouldn't mind picking up a Lily bag in Oxblood or black.


----------



## Camaro Chic

New Hermès scarf in one of my favorite designs. Cosmos!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Camaro Chic said:


> Beautiful color!





clu13 said:


> This is just spectacular . . . Congrats to you!



Thank you so much! Haven't been on the LV forum much (or TPF in general for that matter) - missed everyone here! Can't wait to get something LV now!


----------



## kvtindc

Camaro Chic said:


> New Hermès scarf in one of my favorite designs. Cosmos!



Such a pretty design!


----------



## jhonakamura0916

Purchased this beautiful bag of Celine today.


----------



## LVoeletters

jhonakamura0916 said:


> Purchased this beautiful bag of Celine today.




How gorgeous! I love the color blocking. Please model if you have the chance!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Picked up the amazingly soft little Coach clutch a while ago. Today it's holding my bits and bobs, tucked into my black Birkin with L'Arbre de Vie twilly from Hermès.


----------



## Camaro Chic

I have to admit I love the quality of this clutch. The leather is very nice and beautifully coloured!


----------



## Weekend shopper

mzhurshie said:


> Red 15C Classic jumbo double flap in lambskin- just picked up from the short hills, nj boutique! I love the rich red color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878648



Love your flap! The color is gorgeous


----------



## Dawn72

Camaro Chic said:


> Picked up the amazingly soft little Coach clutch a while ago. Today it's holding my bits and bobs, tucked into my black Birkin with L'Arbre de Vie twilly from Hermès.





Camaro Chic said:


> I have to admit I love the quality of this clutch. The leather is very nice and beautifully coloured!



I can't see the pouch. All I can see is the black Birkin &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Camaro Chic

Dawn72 said:


> I can't see the pouch. All I can see is the black Birkin &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



 I chose it, gold and Rubis for my 3 Bs because they're solid colours that go with everything. Heavy buggers though so I carry a pochette inside for when I want to dash in and out and not lug them about.


----------



## katiel00

I'm torn! I have the choice between a black Chanel classic flap or a Celine tri color nano. I seriously CANNOT decided, I love both (and can't get both right now). Any pros/cons? Thanks!


----------



## kvtindc

jhonakamura0916 said:


> Purchased this beautiful bag of Celine today.



I have this same one! It's one of my favorites! Congrats!!


----------



## clu13

katiel00 said:


> I'm torn! I have the choice between a black Chanel classic flap or a Celine tri color nano. I seriously CANNOT decided, I love both (and can't get both right now). Any pros/cons? Thanks!



I would say go for the Chanel. Black flap is just the quintessential classic.  I recently fell in love with the moderately popular Celine Edge bag.  Apparently, it will be discontinued in 2015 but Phoebe Philo has gone record saying that there will be lots of exciting bags debuted at in the upcoming seasons.  The Nano, no doubt, will live on.  However, I have always thought Celine was a tad trendy and this kind of proves it.  Yesterday, I was at Off Fifth - a bunch of Celine Soft Bags were available as well as a few of the small clutches. If they were a little less, I might have walked out with one.  If there was an Edge, I would have been posting here. I always say to buy what you will like and use, but there is always concern that some bags will become dated faster than others.


----------



## OCMomof3

katiel00 said:


> I'm torn! I have the choice between a black Chanel classic flap or a Celine tri color nano. I seriously CANNOT decided, I love both (and can't get both right now). Any pros/cons? Thanks!




No offense intended, but to me, Celine is trendy. Not so with a Classic Chanel. Just depends on how long you plan on having the bag. IMO, the longevity of Chanel flaps has been borne out over time.


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

So I found a pink Small Antigona on Fashionphile about a week ago and bought it! Then came the guilt of paying for such a high priced bag after I have already bought two bags of that price range in the last couple months among SLGs.
I decided to swap her out and got the new pink Michael Kors Selma in medium which I am absolutely loving! Its so perfect for Spring. I can't wait to wear it with white pants and loving paring it with gold. Its also Saffiano leather and not one of his pieces that is totally obviously "inspired" by other designers (ahem! that new one he has that looks like the SoftLockit!)
So in the end its not LV, but I am still happy, my bank account is surely happy, the color is gorgeous and I think that's all that matters


----------



## Camaro Chic

Black chanel flap. It'll last you forever. I adore mine.


----------



## Camaro Chic

I'm trying to collect this scarf in every colourway. Here's my most recent score. Absolute steal of a deal, too.   Hermes Cosmos by Ledoux.


----------



## LVoeletters

Camaro Chic said:


> I'm trying to collect this scarf in every colourway. Here's my most recent score. Absolute steal of a deal, too.   Hermes Cosmos by Ledoux.




Wow the blue of this scarf is so rich! I want to start collecting scarfs but I haven't figured out how to make it look effortless in my wardrobe.


----------



## Camaro Chic

LVoeletters said:


> Wow the blue of this scarf is so rich! I want to start collecting scarfs but I haven't figured out how to make it look effortless in my wardrobe.



You need to watch on ebay and snag an Hermès scarf tying card set or book. They're wonderful! A big help. If you have a boutique nearby go in and purchase a scarf and explain that concern to the SA and ask for a set of cards. They'll give you one if they have it


----------



## miss_chiff

LVoeletters said:


> Wow the blue of this scarf is so rich! I want to start collecting scarfs but I haven't figured out how to make it look effortless in my wardrobe.







Camaro Chic said:


> You need to watch on ebay and snag an Hermès scarf tying card set or book. They're wonderful! A big help. If you have a boutique nearby go in and purchase a scarf and explain that concern to the SA and ask for a set of cards. They'll give you one if they have it




There is also an iPhone app by Hermes on how to fold scarves!


----------



## lordguinny

I actually posted this in the Bbag forum as well. I just acquired these 2 lovelies within the past two weeks. The first is the outfit I paired up with my DN City and the second is lovely 2009 Pourpre I was able to find.  I just love the leather and unique-ness that each bbag has (i.e. no one bag's leather is exactly the same, and the color hunt is so much fun). 

So funny that I am in love with Balenciaga and LVs - one style is unstructured/casual smooshy while the other is structured/dressier rigid.


----------



## Meeka41

Just got these I love denim


----------



## Meeka41

Meeka41 said:


> Just got these I love denim




Forgot the photo


----------



## Jordyaddict

Brought a non purse item yesterday.It's a Clinique chubby stick tint moisturising lip colour in a limited edition set for the charity kiss it better for children with cancer.


----------



## katiel00

OCMomof3 said:


> No offense intended, but to me, Celine is trendy. Not so with a Classic Chanel. Just depends on how long you plan on having the bag. IMO, the longevity of Chanel flaps has been borne out over time.




Thanks everyone for the advice, I apologize for not responding fast as I had to fly 5000 miles for a family emergency &#128553; hopefully when I get back home I can make a decision.


----------



## PurpleRabbit

My latest obsession, the beautiful Chanel GST.


----------



## clu13

PurpleRabbit said:


> My latest obsession, the beautiful Chanel GST.




Congrats on your first chanel - it won't be your last


----------



## Designerhbgirl

PurpleRabbit said:


> My latest obsession, the beautiful Chanel GST.


Lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## ricababes

I cheated on LV again! :busted Bought it from Milano.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Snagged a pretty new grosgrain apricot SLG from Coach today.


----------



## allyloupuppy

ricababes said:


> I cheated on LV again! :busted Bought it from Milano.



This is really pretty!


----------



## katieny

I wanted a blush pink bag for spring since I missed out on a pink Vernis bag on eBay. I didn't want an obvious logo.


----------



## CornishMon

katieny said:


> I wanted a blush pink bag for spring since I missed out on a pink Vernis bag on eBay. I didn't want an obvious logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2890632




That color is beautiful!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

never posted a pic when i got her


----------



## jhonakamura0916

Purchased these beauties today.


----------



## dotnative

katieny said:


> I wanted a blush pink bag for spring since I missed out on a pink Vernis bag on eBay. I didn't want an obvious logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2890632




Beautiful! What is the name and color of you Coach bag?


----------



## Camaro Chic

jhonakamura0916 said:


> Purchased these beauties today.


----------



## katieny

dotnative said:


> Beautiful! What is the name and color of you Coach bag?



The color is Shadow Rose. The bag is the small Kelsey. I got it at the outlet with a half off coupon.


----------



## Venessa84

I don't want to forget about posting my Fendi 3jours in poppy here...


----------



## Oryx816

lvuittonaddict said:


> never posted a pic when i got her




Looks great on you!


----------



## dotnative

katieny said:


> The color is Shadow Rose. The bag is the small Kelsey. I got it at the outlet with a half off coupon.




Thx


----------



## meg_in_blue

That Fendi 3jours in Poppi is AMAZING!!!  I think it is such an amazing bag.  Totally love it.


----------



## misscocktail

My Le Tanneur sac Eugènie &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

Alexander Wang Rockie in metalic lambskin


----------



## Baglvr22

I shared this in the Gucci forum. It is my holy grail Gucci bag. I have been looking for years and could never find an authentic one. I stumbled upon it on Ebay with only a few minutes left in the auction and now she is mine! She is in pretty much in mint condition. My lovely Rasberry Chain Horsebit Hobo.


----------



## myusername

Found this little cutie at my local Bed Bath & Beyond.


----------



## collector007

myusername said:


> Found this little cutie at my local Bed Bath & Beyond.
> View attachment 2894319


Very cute & chic!!


----------



## Venessa84

meg_in_blue said:


> That Fendi 3jours in Poppi is AMAZING!!!  I think it is such an amazing bag.  Totally love it.


Oh wow!  Thank you!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Venessa84 said:


> I don't want to forget about posting my Fendi 3jours in poppy here...


I'm still loving this bag and color!


----------



## vinbenphon1

lvuittonaddict said:


> never posted a pic when i got her



gorgeous, congrats lvuittonaddict 



jhonakamura0916 said:


> Purchased these beauties today.



Beautiful purchases, congrats jhonakamura 



Venessa84 said:


> I don't want to forget about posting my Fendi 3jours in poppy here...



Glad you did, such an amazing colour, congrats Venessa


----------



## Manchoo78

Venessa84 said:


> I don't want to forget about posting my Fendi 3jours in poppy here...




That is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## chaudoufroid

just picked up my first givenchy nightingale in black goatskin &#10084;&#65039; the squishy leather is TDF &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## yduong7

jhonakamura0916 said:


> Purchased these beauties today.



What a beautiful haul!


----------



## LVinCali

For the last five months, I have been a bit Balenciaga obsessed with a little BV thrown in.


----------



## OCMomof3

Chanel earrings. Yay!


----------



## Jaye18

my saint laurent sac du jour. Hasn't been used, stickers all attached got it at such a bargain price


----------



## Venessa84

Designerhbgirl said:


> I'm still loving this bag and color!


Thank you! This bag has gotten me the most compliments.


----------



## Venessa84

Manchoo78 said:


> That is a gorgeous bag!


Thank you!!


----------



## Venessa84

Jaye18 said:


> View attachment 2912445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my saint laurent sac du jour. Hasn't been used, stickers all attached got it at such a bargain price


This bag is just so beautiful and classic looking to me


----------



## PamK

Jaye18 said:


> View attachment 2912445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my saint laurent sac du jour. Hasn't been used, stickers all attached got it at such a bargain price




That is just gorgeous! Congratulations! Been thinking of jumping the LV ship myself for a SDJ...


----------



## charleston-mom

Jaye18 said:


> View attachment 2912445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my saint laurent sac du jour. Hasn't been used, stickers all attached got it at such a bargain price




Beautiful!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Got my wife an Extra Small Miranda French Calf to match with her larger Miranda


----------



## ScottyGal

TAZxSPIN said:


> Got my wife an Extra Small Miranda French Calf to match with her larger Miranda



Lovely!


----------



## Jaye18

PamK said:


> That is just gorgeous! Congratulations! Been thinking of jumping the LV ship myself for a SDJ...




It's a beautiful bag, grab it now before the price increase xx


----------



## nashpoo

My first Givenchy bag! In love! &#9786;


----------



## Always New LV

Mini Monster Baguette, so cute I have no word for it!


----------



## Belle79

nashpoo said:


> My first Givenchy bag! In love! &#9786;


 
Stunning - love this bag and this color!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Always New LV said:


> Mini Monster Baguette, so cute I have no word for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923200
> View attachment 2923201
> View attachment 2923202



Love the little monster bag!

I can't wait to go to the Fendi store in NYC at the end of this month!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Got a new belt!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Got matching watches for my wife and I


----------



## AAxxx

I have been cheating Mr Vuitton a lot lately...


----------



## Pavla

nashpoo said:


> My first Givenchy bag! In love! &#9786;



Beautiful Antigona! Love the colour! Congrats!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

AAxxx said:


> I have been cheating Mr Vuitton a lot lately...
> View attachment 2924943


 


Always New LV said:


> Mini Monster Baguette, so cute I have no word for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923200
> View attachment 2923201
> View attachment 2923202


 


nashpoo said:


> My first Givenchy bag! In love! &#9786;


 These bags are very luxurious and beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## AAxxx

SweetDaisy05 said:


> These bags are very luxurious and beautiful. Congrats!




Thank you. Cheating can be so fun [emoji12]


----------



## CornishMon

AAxxx said:


> I have been cheating Mr Vuitton a lot lately...
> View attachment 2924943




Good cheat!


----------



## AAxxx

CornishMon said:


> Good cheat!




I know right?! Like you said it sure is slippery alright [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## BleuSaphir

LVinCali said:


> For the last five months, I have been a bit Balenciaga obsessed with a little BV thrown in.


----------



## CornishMon

AAxxx said:


> I know right?! Like you said it sure is slippery alright [emoji5]&#65039;




That dang slippery slope!


----------



## Rumpetaske

I have Bern cheating on Vuitton as well.. With Givenchy


----------



## yunicorn

Cambridge Satchel Company...


----------



## clu13

Purchased on Saturday at bergdorf and it was delivered on St. paddys day - green goyard St. Louis pm


----------



## QueenLouis

I was supposed to be banned!!! However, I only just discovered the existence of this bag in the past couple weeks. My jaw hit the floor when someone posted it in the main bags forum for what are you wearing today. I've been stalking Fashionphile and Yoogi's for LE LV items, and only occasionally popped over to peek at Prada just for this bag. Well thanks to a case of insomnia last night, I peeked at Prada at about 1am last night, and couldn't believe my eyes.


----------



## CornishMon

DSquared2 Sunnies!

View attachment 2931917

View attachment 2931919

View attachment 2931920


----------



## ViCharm

I purchased this Gucci gray/silver scarf today. It's so cute!


----------



## Phoe8nix

QueenLouis said:


> I was supposed to be banned!!! However, I only just discovered the existence of this bag in the past couple weeks. My jaw hit the floor when someone posted it in the main bags forum for what are you wearing today. I've been stalking Fashionphile and Yoogi's for LE LV items, and only occasionally popped over to peek at Prada just for this bag. Well thanks to a case of insomnia last night, I peeked at Prada at about 1am last night, and couldn't believe my eyes.
> 
> View attachment 2931246
> 
> View attachment 2931248


 
So beautiful!  I didn't know Prada makes pretty bags like this...


----------



## QueenLouis

Phoe8nix said:


> So beautiful!  I didn't know Prada makes pretty bags like this...




I didn't either. Just saw it on here a couple weeks ago, and it's from 2008.


----------



## ssv003

clu13 said:


> Purchased on Saturday at bergdorf and it was delivered on St. paddys day - green goyard St. Louis pm
> 
> View attachment 2931214




Love this bag!! Enjoy!


----------



## Pavla

Rumpetaske said:


> I have Bern cheating on Vuitton as well.. With Givenchy
> View attachment 2925844



I love Antigona! Such a beautiful bag!! Congrats!


----------



## balen.girl

Introducing my new herbag.. Was looking for this bag at Paris 3 weeks ago, but no luck. Lucky my SA called me yesterday, so I quickly grab from my local store..


----------



## hermesaddict197

Always New LV said:


> Mini Monster Baguette, so cute I have no word for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923200
> View attachment 2923201
> View attachment 2923202




So cute!


----------



## ladyjeye

Definitely have been cheating lately.. I picked up a couple movado watches, a pair of louboutins, and recently got a new car. Now I need a purse to match my car! haha


----------



## Collector11

Michael kors selma!


----------



## clu13

ssv003 said:


> Love this bag!! Enjoy!




Thank you!


----------



## Baglvr22

QueenLouis said:


> I was supposed to be banned!!! However, I only just discovered the existence of this bag in the past couple weeks. My jaw hit the floor when someone posted it in the main bags forum for what are you wearing today. I've been stalking Fashionphile and Yoogi's for LE LV items, and only occasionally popped over to peek at Prada just for this bag. Well thanks to a case of insomnia last night, I peeked at Prada at about 1am last night, and couldn't believe my eyes.
> 
> View attachment 2931246
> 
> View attachment 2931248


 

This bag is gorgeous! Congrats! The best way to purse shop is on those late nights where you can't sleep!


----------



## QueenLouis

Baglvr22 said:


> This bag is gorgeous! Congrats! The best way to purse shop is on those late nights where you can't sleep!




It was apparently an "IT" bag in 2008. I will be tragically out of style when I carry it!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Rumpetaske said:


> I have Bern cheating on Vuitton as well.. With Givenchy
> View attachment 2925844



Sooooo nice


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Beautiful!





Meeka41 said:


> View attachment 2850074
> gucci new Jackie


----------



## HandbagDiva354

clu13 said:


> Could not resist these Chanel boots
> 
> View attachment 2856381



A work of art!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

aimeng said:


> Gucci new bamboo mini....as all my other lv's ,it is so light weight and easy to care and easy to dress up and down
> View attachment 2875638



Love this!


----------



## Rumpetaske

Once again i cheated on LV, this was a 60% discount item, so it was basically thrown at me Introducing my smoke ps1


----------



## shazzy99

QueenLouis said:


> It was apparently an "IT" bag in 2008. I will be tragically out of style when I carry it!




I don't think you can ever be out of style carrying that bag! It's gorgeous &#128525;


----------



## Baglvr22

QueenLouis said:


> It was apparently an "IT" bag in 2008. I will be tragically out of style when I carry it!



I'm sure it will be fabulous on your arm! If it is an IT bag for you then it will never be out of style!


----------



## vinbenphon1

I had such a lovely time being spoilt at Palazzo Versace while I was in Surfers Paradise that I got myself a little memento 

I know, such a huge bag. I'm 5'3 in heels and the bag was touching the floor as I walked thank goodness my DH turned up a few minutes later


----------



## QueenLouis

Baglvr22 said:


> I'm sure it will be fabulous on your arm! If it is an IT bag for you then it will never be out of style!




Oh I totally agree. Not that I care what other people think, but I'd assume the reactions would be: most people will take no notice at all; of those who notice, some will think it's gorgeous, and some will think it's just plain weird. I'm sure the portion of the population who would judge it for being a has-been "IT" bag are VERY few and far between.


----------



## QueenLouis

shazzy99 said:


> i don't think you can ever be out of style carrying that bag! It's gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## Baglvr22

QueenLouis said:


> Oh I totally agree. Not that I care what other people think, but I'd assume the reactions would be: most people will take no notice at all; of those who notice, some will think it's gorgeous, and some will think it's just plain weird. I'm sure the portion of the population who would judge it for being a has-been "IT" bag are VERY few and far between.


 
I'm sure everyone will notice!


----------



## Bags_4_life

vinbenphon1 said:


> I had such a lovely time being spoilt at Palazzo Versace while I was in Surfers Paradise that I got myself a little memento
> 
> I know, such a huge bag. I'm 5'3 in heels and the bag was touching the floor as I walked thank goodness my DH turned up a few minutes later


Wow  hope you had a fab time, that hotel looks amazing (yes I'm a fan of I'm A Celebrity...) lol


----------



## Tulip2

Ran across this at Neimans.  Chanel patent Jumbo Chevron Double Flap.








&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Camaro Chic

Tulip2 said:


> Ran across this at Neimans.  Chanel patent Jumbo Chevron Double Flap.
> View attachment 2934784
> 
> View attachment 2934785
> 
> View attachment 2934782
> 
> View attachment 2934783
> 
> &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Tulip2

Camaro Chic said:


>



I love it too!  I just couldn't resist.  I did a Reveal Thread over in the Chanel Forum.  I was actually on my way to see a Burgundy Patent Accordion bag, but it hadn't come in yet.  What is a girl to do... go find something else that makes your heart sing!


----------



## Pavla

Tulip2 said:


> Ran across this at Neimans.  Chanel patent Jumbo Chevron Double Flap.
> View attachment 2934784
> 
> View attachment 2934785
> 
> View attachment 2934782
> 
> View attachment 2934783
> 
> &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



OMG! She is amazing!!


----------



## Tulip2

Pavla said:


> OMG! She is amazing!!



Thanks Pavla.


----------



## madforhandbags

Tulip2 said:


> Ran across this at Neimans.  Chanel patent Jumbo Chevron Double Flap.
> View attachment 2934784
> 
> View attachment 2934785
> 
> View attachment 2934782
> 
> View attachment 2934783
> 
> &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



WOWWWWWWWWW. Beautiful!!!


----------



## CornishMon

Tulip2 said:


> Ran across this at Neimans.  Chanel patent Jumbo Chevron Double Flap.
> View attachment 2934784
> 
> View attachment 2934785
> 
> View attachment 2934782
> 
> View attachment 2934783
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Oh my!


----------



## Oryx816

Tulip2 said:


> Ran across this at Neimans.  Chanel patent Jumbo Chevron Double Flap.
> View attachment 2934784
> 
> View attachment 2934785
> 
> View attachment 2934782
> 
> View attachment 2934783
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Swoon!


----------



## mrs.zeigler

I'm in love with this bag. Just to carry when it rains. Just a fun day or 2 switch up. What do we think? It's in the shopping cart now. Just have to push purchase


----------



## vinbenphon1

Tulip2 said:


> Ran across this at Neimans.  Chanel patent Jumbo Chevron Double Flap.



OH MY  (comes to)  (faints again)  (and again) 

I absolutely adore your new treasure Tulip (catching breath):greengrin: Congrats.


----------



## Tulip2

madforhandbags said:


> WOWWWWWWWWW. Beautiful!!!





CornishMon said:


> Oh my!





Oryx816 said:


> Swoon!





vinbenphon1 said:


> OH MY  (comes to)  (faints again)  (and again)
> 
> I absolutely adore your new treasure Tulip (catching breath):greengrin: Congrats.



Thank you all!  I'm really excited about the Chanel Chevron.  The Lambskin Black on Black seems to be the most coveted, but I like the bling of patent.


----------



## Leo the Lion

vinbenphon1 said:


> I had such a lovely time being spoilt at Palazzo Versace while I was in Surfers Paradise that I got myself a little memento
> 
> I know, such a huge bag. I'm 5'3 in heels and the bag was touching the floor as I walked thank goodness my DH turned up a few minutes later




Beautiful photos! I love the flutes, Congrats!!!


----------



## JC1Q84

Lovely card case and Y clutch [emoji13]in year of Goat [emoji207][emoji207]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

TAZxSPIN said:


> Got a new belt!



Very classy! I love it!


----------



## ladyjeye

My first Gucci to match my valentinos


----------



## ScottyGal

ladyjeye said:


> My first Gucci to match my valentinos
> View attachment 2942596



Both are gorgeous! I love Gucci's Soho line


----------



## balen.girl

I am sorry Mr. Vuitton.. But lately I keep thinking about other brand.. After Hermes, now Chanel..


----------



## handbags4me

mrs.zeigler said:


> I'm in love with this bag. Just to carry when it rains. Just a fun day or 2 switch up. What do we think? It's in the shopping cart now. Just have to push purchase



I know this post was a few days ago, but I hope you bought this bag!  I am a true LV lover, but this Kate Spade bag is my all-time favorite bag from KS.  So roomy, but doesn't look overbearing.  Perfect for rainy days or when you need to carry everything but the kitchen sink   Embarrassed to say that I own it in 5 colors (pink, aqua, black, beige, yellow).


----------



## Manchoo78

ladyjeye said:


> My first Gucci to match my valentinos
> View attachment 2942596




Gorgeous! Beautiful bag and shoes! Which color Soho is this?


----------



## ladyjeye

_Lee said:


> Both are gorgeous! I love Gucci's Soho line



Thank you!



Manchoo78 said:


> Gorgeous! Beautiful bag and shoes! Which color Soho is this?



Thank you! Its dark cipria


----------



## BleuSaphir

ladyjeye said:


> My first Gucci to match my valentinos
> View attachment 2942596



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Slc9

I needed a basic black clutch.  Loving Saint Laurent and these beautiful YSL clutches [emoji7]


----------



## kerz23

ladyjeye said:


> My first Gucci to match my valentinos
> View attachment 2942596




Ohh I just ordered this bag in white yesterday!!! I can't wait to get it!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## OCMomof3

Slc9 said:


> I needed a basic black clutch.  Loving Saint Laurent and these beautiful YSL clutches [emoji7]
> View attachment 2943344
> 
> View attachment 2943345




Beautiful! I love my Mini Y


----------



## Slc9

OCMomof3 said:


> Beautiful! I love my Mini Y




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## nerimanna

am i crazy for thinking of swapping my altair clutch with a zagliani gold puffy python bag? anyone, please knock some sense into me if you're thinking i'm making a mistake... i love my clutch dearly but i am lured with the luxurious exotic skin and metallic gold color! haaaaalp!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Got 2 more Burberry Landscape scarfs to finish the collection!


----------



## myusername

Tory Burch for Fitbit - Fret Double-Wrap Bracelet in Light Oak with Rose Gold hardware


----------



## ladyjeye

Christian louboutin pigalle follies! Soo excited!!


----------



## chancy

My very first Chanel ^^


----------



## CornishMon

So not only do I have a Bag habit but I love Sunnies too!  Everyone needs a great pair of classics!
View attachment 2951062

View attachment 2951058

View attachment 2951059

View attachment 2951060

View attachment 2951061


----------



## BagLady14

My consignment store find & first Chanel..


It's a lambskin Trendy CC Flap Bag, ie kelly style


----------



## BagLady14

chancy said:


> My very first Chanel ^^



Congrats!  Very nice.


----------



## Havanese 28

CornishMon said:


> So not only do I have a Bag habit but I love Sunnies too!  Everyone needs a great pair of classics!
> View attachment 2951062
> 
> View attachment 2951058
> 
> View attachment 2951059
> 
> View attachment 2951060
> 
> View attachment 2951061


Gorgeous!  This is another guilty pleasure of mine too!  We need a collection...sporty, classic, dressy.  My most recent are Oliver People's, but now I'm going to peruse Chanel sunnies.  You are a terrible influence!


----------



## Havanese 28

BagLady14 said:


> My consignment store find & first Chanel..
> 
> 
> It's a lambskin Trendy CC Flap Bag, ie kelly style


So pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## CornishMon

Havanese 28 said:


> Gorgeous!  This is another guilty pleasure of mine too!  We need a collection...sporty, classic, dressy.  My most recent are Oliver People's, but now I'm going to peruse Chanel sunnies.  You are a terrible influence!




I know sorry but they are one classy pair of Sunnies!  Get them!  And OP's are nice too!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Summer tote for my wife from Longchamp.


----------



## pereisu

CornishMon said:


> So not only do I have a Bag habit but I love Sunnies too!  Everyone needs a great pair of classics!
> View attachment 2951062
> 
> View attachment 2951058
> 
> View attachment 2951059
> 
> View attachment 2951060
> 
> View attachment 2951061




Which model is this? I love them! Great taste!


----------



## CornishMon

pereisu said:


> Which model is this? I love them! Great taste!




Thank you!  They are the Classic model 5312 C714/S5 57018 tortious.


----------



## thewave1969

BagLady14 said:


> My consignment store find & first Chanel..
> 
> 
> It's a lambskin Trendy CC Flap Bag, ie kelly style


This is beautiful! What is the exact name?


----------



## BagLady14

thewave1969 said:


> This is beautiful! What is the exact name?



The name is the "Cruise 2014/2015 collection, Small Trendy CC Flap Bag"

This is not my video, but shows more pics, etc.  The black lambskin comes with the red leather lining.

Come Shop with me at CHANEL in Paris - Including CHANEL 2015 Trendy CC F...: https://youtu.be/E_XCEwJft7A


----------



## BagLady14

And interior.  Very roomy for a small bag.


----------



## thewave1969

BagLady14 said:


> The name is the "Cruise 2014/2015 collection, Small Trendy CC Flap Bag"
> 
> This is not my video, but shows more pics, etc.  The black lambskin comes with the red leather lining.
> 
> Come Shop with me at CHANEL in Paris - Including CHANEL 2015 Trendy CC F...: https://youtu.be/E_XCEwJft7A


Thank you so much! Very informative! Such an adorable bag


----------



## Venessa84

My DH really wanted me to get the Montaigne in Noir but I really thought I needed a Chanel piece and let's not forget the 2 sunnies...


----------



## Louislover10

My Givenchy Pandora


----------



## CornishMon

Venessa84 said:


> My DH really wanted me to get the Montaigne in Noir but I really thought I needed a Chanel piece and let's not forget the 2 sunnies...




Nice I love my CC Timeless Tote!  Congrats!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Steal of a deal on a stunning long Chanel silk from Fashionphile. $125 for this beauty. I wear scarves and bandeaus as belts and in my hair and this is the perfect length. I saw it on Blake Lively in Gossip girl and when i spotted it on fashionphile I knew it was meant to be. Blake is my style icon-- my de la Renta wedding gown was one she wore in GG, LOL. I'm very impressed with their new packaging at FP btw. Love the dustbags.


----------



## frenchyo8

Venessa84 said:


> My DH really wanted me to get the Montaigne in Noir but I really thought I needed a Chanel piece and let's not forget the 2 sunnies...



Very nice


----------



## Ketaki

Besides LV, I am very fond of this quirky Italian brand called Braccialini. 

Sharing a few of my favourites


----------



## Venessa84

CornishMon said:


> Nice I love my CC Timeless Tote!  Congrats!


Thank you!!  I saw your photos/ review when making my decision and they really helped.


----------



## Venessa84

frenchyo8 said:


> Very nice


Thank you!!


----------



## chiclawyer

Camaro Chic said:


> Steal of a deal on a stunning long Chanel silk from Fashionphile. $125 for this beauty. I wear scarves and bandeaus as belts and in my hair and this is the perfect length. I saw it on Blake Lively in Gossip girl and when i spotted it on fashionphile I knew it was meant to be. Blake is my style icon-- my de la Renta wedding gown was one she wore in GG, LOL. I'm very impressed with their new packaging at FP btw. Love the dustbags.



Love the scarf and Blake Lively! I've started re-watching GG again on Netflix. My BF thought I was crazy at first, but now he's hooked too! &#128514;


----------



## clu13

Polarized chanel sunglasses


----------



## shoppaholic

My new loves [emoji7]  Chanel Key holder in Caviar w/ gold tone Cc hardware






pls check out my Youtube unboxing!!

http://youtu.be/j5L1BJKKDO4


----------



## viewwing

My new love! Unfortunately None of the Reds at LV spoke to me.


----------



## BagLady14

viewwing said:


> My new love! Unfortunately None of the Reds at LV spoke to me.
> View attachment 2968341



Just beautiful


----------



## ScottyGal

Jimmy Choo loafers


----------



## ryns

I got a balenciaga velo jet black in mini giant gold hardware &#128539;


----------



## clu13

My other love is home decor - jay strongwater piece including the Neiman butterflies! We said we would buy if we got the butterflies! I love bags but my home is the most important thing to embellish with the finer things !
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 though I did hope using double points today would have resulted in a trip to the chanel department, but it didn't


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

_Lee said:


> Jimmy Choo loafers



Gorgeous shoes, I love the color!


----------



## Strep2031

Tory Burch navy blue Penny wedges and Michael Kors watch.


----------



## Tulip2

Finally found my most desired Chanel.  Classic Jumbo Quilted Lambskin in Pink with Gold Hardware Double Flap.


----------



## Pavla

Tulip2 said:


> Finally found my most desired Chanel.  Classic Jumbo Quilted Lambskin in Pink with Gold Hardware Double Flap.



Congrats Tulip! The colour is absolutely amazing!! You have a great collection of bags!!!


----------



## yarbs83

I picked up a Chanel O Card Holder in caviar leather (black with gold hardware). 

I also snagged a great pair of Tory Burch Wedge Sandals in black at Bloomingdales - $249 down to $134 plus $50 in rewards! 

I also stopped into L K Bennett - which I'd never shopped before and got a fun pair of jelly sandals in a nude/pink shade.

And I couldn't resist a cute lobster pouch from Lilly Pulitzer.


----------



## SpeedyJC

yarbs83 said:


> I picked up a Chanel O Card Holder in caviar leather (black with gold hardware).
> 
> I also snagged a great pair of Tory Burch Wedge Sandals in black at Bloomingdales - $249 down to $134 plus $50 in rewards!
> 
> I also stopped into L K Bennett - which I'd never shopped before and got a fun pair of jelly sandals in a nude/pink shade.
> 
> And I couldn't resist a cute lobster pouch from Lilly Pulitzer.


 
That lobster pouch is really cute.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Tulip2 said:


> Finally found my most desired Chanel.  Classic Jumbo Quilted Lambskin in Pink with Gold Hardware Double Flap.


 Pretty!


----------



## Tulip2

yarbs83 said:


> I picked up a Chanel O Card Holder in caviar leather (black with gold hardware).
> 
> I also snagged a great pair of Tory Burch Wedge Sandals in black at Bloomingdales - $249 down to $134 plus $50 in rewards!
> 
> I also stopped into L K Bennett - which I'd never shopped before and got a fun pair of jelly sandals in a nude/pink shade.
> 
> And I couldn't resist a cute lobster pouch from Lilly Pulitzer.



Awe, these are all so sweet.  Love the jelly sandals and the lobster pouch.  So pretty and unique.  Love the bling!  Big congrats on what sounds like a really fun day of shopping!


----------



## clu13

Valentino mena espadrilles


----------



## Bijans

Will try to post pictures later but I have been cheating on LV this month ! I just added a pink givenchy pandora wristlet to my collection ! It's perfect for summer and my iphone 6 fits inside !!


----------



## madforhandbags

Been wanting a small yellow bag, and when I saw this one, I knew I'd found it.

Balenciaga Papier A6 Zip Around.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Tulip2 said:


> Finally found my most desired Chanel.  Classic Jumbo Quilted Lambskin in Pink with Gold Hardware Double Flap.



That is so gorgeous, congrats Tulip



yarbs83 said:


> I picked up a Chanel O Card Holder in caviar leather (black with gold hardware).
> 
> I also snagged a great pair of Tory Burch Wedge Sandals in black at Bloomingdales - $249 down to $134 plus $50 in rewards!
> 
> I also stopped into L K Bennett - which I'd never shopped before and got a fun pair of jelly sandals in a nude/pink shade.
> 
> And I couldn't resist a cute lobster pouch from Lilly Pulitzer.



Great little finds, congrats yarbs 



clu13 said:


> Valentino mena espadrilles



Too cute 



madforhandbags said:


> Been wanting a small yellow bag, and when I saw this one, I knew I'd found it.
> 
> Balenciaga Papier A6 Zip Around.



So pretty, congrats madforhandbags


----------



## llpalmtree

I have wanted this bag for sometime now. Gucci soho shoulder bag. [emoji175] 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Some days I just need a black bag.


----------



## teamsalinas

OOOOOOO   I need a totally!!


----------



## Venessa84

madforhandbags said:


> Been wanting a small yellow bag, and when I saw this one, I knew I'd found it.
> 
> Balenciaga Papier A6 Zip Around.


Love the yellow!! Such a happy color!!


----------



## Cat2015

Spring has sprung..  oh dear do I need to go shopping!  
What ya'll think of a Gucci Disco ?  but which color?  :giggles:


----------



## allyloupuppy

Cat2015 said:


> Spring has sprung..  oh dear do I need to go shopping!
> What ya'll think of a Gucci Disco ?  but which color?  :giggles:



Dusty Rose! It is the color of black raspberry ice cream


----------



## Cat2015

allyloupuppy said:


> Dusty Rose! It is the color of black raspberry ice cream



Thank you.  Off to Gucci this weekend with my shopping list,...,,
Pochette Metis
Mini DE pochette 
Gucci?

Gucci and LV.   &#128512;


----------



## LeahLVoes

I am feeling so bad... I cheated with Celine. I am in so in Love with my new Nano that I am really lusting after the Mini now... Its could become a serious thing.


----------



## Phédre

llpalmtree said:


> I have wanted this bag for sometime now. Gucci soho shoulder bag. [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some days I just need a black bag.



I'm not really a Gucci fan, but this is absolutely stunning!


----------



## ScottyGal

llpalmtree said:


> I have wanted this bag for sometime now. Gucci soho shoulder bag. [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some days I just need a black bag.



Gorgeous! &#128149;


----------



## llpalmtree

_Lee said:


> Gorgeous! &#128149;


Thank you fellow Gucci lover.


----------



## llpalmtree

Phédre;28498822 said:
			
		

> I'm not really a Gucci fan, but this is absolutely stunning!


Thank you. I'm more of an LV girl but this bag has been calling for me to buy her. hehe :giggles:


----------



## BalLVBottegaGoy

Balenciaga City Dark Grey


----------



## Slc9

BalLVBottegaGoy said:


> Balenciaga City Dark Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984485




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Gorgeous bag! When or if I get another Balenciaga I want this color.


----------



## gimme_purses

I love the nano and was all set to reserve one, but the fall list for chanel showed two pieces I've been wanting forever.  I had to make tough choices but I am super excited for the chanel this fall!!!


----------



## viewwing

madforhandbags said:


> Been wanting a small yellow bag, and when I saw this one, I knew I'd found it.
> 
> Balenciaga Papier A6 Zip Around.



This is stunning! May I ask what is the official color?


----------



## pursegal22

I have been wanting the Chanel GST for a while now. Now that it is discontinued in the U.S. I had to get one before it sold out. Luckily my local boutique had it in stock


----------



## vinbenphon1

Bought these little beauties from "Chuckies New York" through "Farfetch" (online store). Love the packaging and the card is so sweet. Definitely recommend Farfetch to those looking for great designer clothes, shoes, and accessories. Prompt shipping too.


----------



## vinbenphon1

BalLVBottegaGoy said:


> Balenciaga City Dark Grey



these bags are definitely growing on me, congrats BalLVBottegaGoy 



pursegal22 said:


> I have been wanting the Chanel GST for a while now. Now that it is discontinued in the U.S. I had to get one before it sold out. Luckily my local boutique had it in stock



So gorgeous, congrats pursegal


----------



## Phoe8nix

Hermes Clic Clac H and Clic H... Somehow I like them better than LV bracelets...


----------



## nicnik

Mini purchases


----------



## Weekend shopper

Goyard St. Louis GM in Bordeaux


----------



## shoppaholic

Chanel goodies [emoji7]

O-Case in Red patent



Black Espadrilles


----------



## pjhm

a girl always needs a new pair of shoes!


----------



## Tulip2

gimme_purses said:


> I love the nano and was all set to reserve one, but the fall list for chanel showed two pieces I've been wanting forever.  I had to make tough choices but *I am super excited for the chanel this fall!!!*


You and me both girl!  Really excited too.  



madforhandbags said:


> Been wanting a small yellow bag, and when I saw this one, I knew I'd found it.
> 
> Balenciaga Papier A6 Zip Around.



This yellow is gorgeous!  Big congrats.  Perfect for Spring/Summer!



pursegal22 said:


> I have been wanting the Chanel GST for a while now. Now that it is discontinued in the U.S. *I had to get one before it sold out*. Luckily my local boutique had it in stock
> 
> View attachment 2985123



Lucky you pursegal!  Lovely GST.  Glad you found one brand new.  Gotta get them while we can.  My NM SA has one in blue.  I'm so tempted...



Phoe8nix said:


> Hermes Clic Clac H and Clic H... Somehow I like them better than LV bracelets...
> View attachment 2985285



I agree!  The Hermes bracelets are TDF.  Big congrats, yours are lovely!



nicnik said:


> Mini purchases



Nic these are so cute!  Now the only thing is, which one will you choose to carry?  

That's a lot of mini choices.  Big congrats on them all!


----------



## Tulip2

pjhm said:


> View attachment 2990058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a girl always needs a new pair of shoes!



Lovely shoes PJ.  Really cute!


----------



## Tulip2

shoppaholic said:


> Chanel goodies [emoji7]
> 
> O-Case in Red patent
> View attachment 2990035
> 
> 
> Black Espadrilles
> View attachment 2990040



Wow, love that Patent Red O-case!  It's a real eye catcher!  

Was it hard to find your Chanel espadrilles?  They never seem to have my size when I go to the shop.  Well, yours are lovely.  You must be thrilled!

Big congrats on your new Chanel!


----------



## shoppaholic

Tulip2 said:


> Wow, love that Patent Red O-case!  It's a real eye catcher!
> 
> 
> 
> Was it hard to find your Chanel espadrilles?  They never seem to have my size when I go to the shop.  Well, yours are lovely.  You must be thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> Big congrats on your new Chanel!




thank you!  yes, the espadrilles were always sold out, this one I had to preorder (it's a pre-fall collection) so happy that SA let me preorder then [emoji7]

The red o-case is so cute esp the charm!


----------



## pjhm

Tulip2 said:


> Lovely shoes PJ.  Really cute!


  Thank you Tulip!


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Chanel classic lambskin flap !!!


----------



## Venessa84

nicnik said:


> Mini purchases


How adorable!!


----------



## smile1

I


----------



## smile1

I bought this bag at the end of last summer but it is such a useful summer bag and the sides slouch so perfectly when carried  Also ironically my only MIF bag although I have 5 LVs!


----------



## nicnik

Hi tulip2,
I tried putting straps on it.
It's just too small, really just for cuteness.
The black prada is the size of a compact zippy.

But will continue to collect these.
As craftsmanship is great for a tiny bag,
All hardware working as the real thing.




Tulip2 said:


> You and me both girl!  Really excited too.
> 
> 
> 
> This yellow is gorgeous!  Big congrats.  Perfect for Spring/Summer!
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you pursegal!  Lovely GST.  Glad you found one brand new.  Gotta get them while we can.  My NM SA has one in blue.  I'm so tempted...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!  The Hermes bracelets are TDF.  Big congrats, yours are lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> Nic these are so cute!  Now the only thing is, which one will you choose to carry?
> 
> That's a lot of mini choices.  Big congrats on them all!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

My Mother's Day surprise!


----------



## Bags_4_life

My first Chanel!! Black caviar Woc with ghw


----------



## Venessa84

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 2990651
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990652
> 
> 
> My Mother's Day surprise!


Absolutely love this!  Congrats!!


----------



## London7876

I tried to walk away and resist...... But I couldn't.


----------



## Weekend shopper

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 2990651
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990652
> 
> 
> My Mother's Day surprise!



Gorgeous


----------



## Annie81

Bags_4_life said:


> My first Chanel!! Black caviar Woc with ghw
> 
> View attachment 2990851



Congratulations ! My first channel is the exact same as your woc &#128512;


----------



## Pavla

New to me Jimmy Choo Rebel crossbody bag


----------



## Pavla

London7876 said:


> I tried to walk away and resist...... But I couldn't.


What a pretty red colour! Congrats!



Bags_4_life said:


> My first Chanel!! Black caviar Woc with ghw
> 
> View attachment 2990851



Love the caviar leather! Beautiful WOC! Congrats!


----------



## clu13

Pavla said:


> New to me Jimmy Choo Rebel crossbody bag




Beautiful bag - love that color!


----------



## clu13

London7876 said:


> I tried to walk away and resist...... But I couldn't.




Gorgeous - my favorite color for a WOC. I have a similar WOC in lamb skin that I purchased mainly with in circle points 4 years ago if you can believe that. Times and prices have changed!


----------



## clu13

Bags_4_life said:


> My first Chanel!! Black caviar Woc with ghw
> 
> View attachment 2990851




Congrats to you - it won't be your last!


----------



## clu13

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 2990651
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990652
> 
> 
> My Mother's Day surprise!




Love love love! I debated yellow when I picked up my green St. Louis in March. It was st paddys day so I chose green though I still want yellow and your picture is not helping - it's stunning!!!!


----------



## clu13

TheMrsKwok said:


> Chanel classic lambskin flap !!!




Classic - absolute classic!


----------



## clu13

Weekend shopper said:


> Goyard St. Louis GM in Bordeaux
> View attachment 2989792




Just gorgeous. I'm so in love with goyard at the moment. I've seen 2 goyard bags in all of my time in Charlotte.


----------



## clu13

My indulges lately has been running gear - since the apple watch did not have the fitness technology nor GPS, I went for the garmin forerunner 920xt - not the most fashionable item but I love it.


----------



## Weekend shopper

clu13 said:


> Just gorgeous. I'm so in love with goyard at the moment. I've seen 2 goyard bags in all of my time in Charlotte.



Thank you


----------



## ButterflyB

clu13 said:


> My indulges lately has been running gear - since the apple watch did not have the fitness technology nor GPS, I went for the garmin forerunner 920xt - not the most fashionable item but I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2995016


Pretty cool I love it maybe I'll snag 1 when I get back to the US!


----------



## alexLVoer

Camaro Chic said:


> Steal of a deal on a stunning long Chanel silk from Fashionphile. $125 for this beauty. I wear scarves and bandeaus as belts and in my hair and this is the perfect length. I saw it on Blake Lively in Gossip girl and when i spotted it on fashionphile I knew it was meant to be. Blake is my style icon-- my de la Renta wedding gown was one she wore in GG, LOL. I'm very impressed with their new packaging at FP btw. Love the dustbags.



A) Stunning scarf  Love that it was on GG as well Whenever my friends see the meme of blake from the paris episode with many shopping bags hanging of her arm, they tag me in it hahaha. 

B) THAT DRESS IS BEAUTIFUL! Envious that your wedding dress is so stunning. My mum said if there was ever her favourite wedding dress by Oscar (may he R.I.P) it would be the one Blake Lively wore  She's a perfect style icon


----------



## pjhm




----------



## frzsri

^^I've been meaning to try AGL shoes for ages. How's it working out for you?


----------



## pjhm

Great -only ones that fit my somewhat wide feet and are comfortable in toe box-each pair is hand made so you really have to try them on-sizes fluctuate. I have some in size 7' 7 1/2 and 8!


----------



## Slc9

clu13 said:


> My indulges lately has been running gear - since the apple watch did not have the fitness technology nor GPS, I went for the garmin forerunner 920xt - not the most fashionable item but I love it.
> 
> View attachment 2995016



Nice!  Thumbs up to fitness gear


----------



## Always New LV

There are so many fun purses at Fendi, I just cannot help it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Runway mini By the Way bag



Small Fendi family


----------



## jayne22

Love the Fendi bags! Makes me see Fendi in a new light!


----------



## ladyjeye

I went a little crazy over at Chanel today....completely unexpected!


----------



## JessLovesTim

ladyjeye said:


> I went a little crazy over at Chanel today....completely unexpected!
> 
> View attachment 2997529
> View attachment 2997530
> View attachment 2997531
> View attachment 2997532




Love the so black!


----------



## Jan27addict

nicnik said:


> Mini purchases




Are these key chain/coin purses?? So cute!!


----------



## Sonia CC

My non LV collection , 
2 x longchamp
2 x coach bag
2 X miu miu
2 x Chanel 
1 x Chanel earring
1 x MK Selma


----------



## jayne22

ladyjeye said:


> I went a little crazy over at Chanel today....completely unexpected!
> 
> View attachment 2997529
> View attachment 2997530
> View attachment 2997531
> View attachment 2997532



Wow! Love every one! Great choice!


----------



## ButterflyB

pjhm said:


> View attachment 2995408


AGLS! I have 5 pairs! One of my guilty pleasures!


----------



## nicnik

Jan27addict said:


> Are these key chain/coin purses?? So cute!!



Hi jan27qddict.

It can be both.
The zippers really work.
I guess on the tote with snap only can't be a coin purse.
For size reference, the prada wallet is about the size of epi compact wallet.
It has a keyring with clamp,where you can hook on bags.


----------



## pjhm

One more and this is it for awhile-am banned as can be


----------



## myusername

GG supreme canvas card case


----------



## Weekend shopper

Chanel  Beige / Black Espadrilles


----------



## Phoe8nix

Mother's day gift from awesome hubby, I'm in cloud 9 [emoji7]


----------



## Pavla

pjhm said:


> One more and this is it for awhile-am banned as can be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998959



Love your flats!


----------



## Pavla

Phoe8nix said:


> Mother's day gift from awesome hubby, I'm in cloud 9 [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000648



Great gift! Love it! Congrats!


----------



## Pavla

Always New LV said:


> There are so many fun purses at Fendi, I just cannot help it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996970
> 
> Runway mini By the Way bag
> 
> View attachment 2996971
> 
> Small Fendi family



Beautiful Fendis! Congrats!


----------



## frzsri

pjhm said:


> Great -only ones that fit my somewhat wide feet and are comfortable in toe box-each pair is hand made so you really have to try them on-sizes fluctuate. I have some in size 7' 7 1/2 and 8!




Oh that's unfortunate. Was thinking of getting a pair online, no B&M store that carries it in my country. Otherwise, may have to wait for next trip to Europe to try it on. It'll be quite some time though as I'm still in confinement[emoji29]. Hope you continue to enjoy your shoes in great health[emoji106].

PS The new pair looks gorgeous[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## emms2381

Hola everyone,

Beats any bag ive ever laid my eyes on....

Our new vacation home in Spain.

Im soooo in love.... and the weather in amazing!!!!


----------



## Dany_37

Does a new iPad Air 2 128GB count?!?   Just upgraded yesterday from the iPad mini and it cost about the same as a bag!


----------



## pjhm

Pavla said:


> Love your flats!




Thank you!


----------



## pjhm

frzsri said:


> Oh that's unfortunate. Was thinking of getting a pair online, no B&M store that carries it in my country. Otherwise, may have to wait for next trip to Europe to try it on. It'll be quite some time though as I'm still in confinement[emoji29]. Hope you continue to enjoy your shoes in great health[emoji106].
> 
> PS The new pair looks gorgeous[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you. They sell them in US at Nordstrom and have free shipping and returns. Hope you are out of confinement SOON-sending good wishes.


----------



## Strep2031

Took advantage of the Gucci sale. I will post an actual pic of the purse when I receive the shipment.


----------



## Manchoo78

I also took advantage of the Gucci sale! Got the Icon Wallet bag! Love the color and the leather on this!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Manchoo78 said:


> I also took advantage of the Gucci sale! Got the Icon Wallet bag! Love the color and the leather on this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001388


congrats so pretty. i was looking at the Gucci sale too and so wanted a red or blck disco bag but they were gone quick


----------



## Manchoo78

tua said:


> congrats so pretty. i was looking at the Gucci sale too and so wanted a red or blck disco bag but they were gone quick




Thank you! I wanted a light color crossbody for summer in addition to my Favorite pm.


----------



## dcampbell

emms2381 said:


> Hola everyone,
> 
> Beats any bag ive ever laid my eyes on....
> 
> Our new vacation home in Spain.
> 
> Im soooo in love.... and the weather in amazing!!!!




This trumps any bag purchase [emoji3][emoji3]!! Enjoy your new vacation home!


----------



## Dorf

Gucci bag + belt.


----------



## Classy_Sam

Dorf said:


> Gucci bag + belt.



Looking good Dorf! So you went with option one  saw your thread at the Gucci forum


----------



## Classy_Sam

Gucci espadrilles in Guccisima leather [emoji7]


----------



## Dorf

Classy_Sam said:


> Looking good Dorf! So you went with option one  saw your thread at the Gucci forum


Thanks, yes I like the clean and simple look of this one. Nice shoes!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Dorf said:


> Gucci bag + belt.


 I voted for this one!!!!! Looking good Dorf!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel  Beige / Black Espadrilles
> View attachment 3000218


 These are so CUTE!!!!


----------



## Dorf

SkeeWee1908 said:


> I voted for this one!!!!! Looking good Dorf!


Yeah, I went against the majority and picked the clean and simple one. I don't regret!


----------



## Weekend shopper

SkeeWee1908 said:


> These are so CUTE!!!!



Thank you


----------



## luxurista

Mansur Gavriel bucket bag...


----------



## Freckles1

Dorf said:


> Gucci bag + belt.




Good grief you're killing me!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## CornishMon

Dorf said:


> Gucci bag + belt.




Very sharp the whole get up!


----------



## Cat2015

Hi ya'll.    The other day as I was purchasing my LV Twinset in Iris and a zippy coin purse, couldn't resist this Henri Bendel cross body!   Cute and comfy and love the summery light beige color. (please excuse the not so great photos; a much lighter beige than shown in the pictures)  Anyway, reminds me of LV in dune, one of my favorites.


----------



## Classy_Sam

Dorf said:


> Thanks, yes I like the clean and simple look of this one. Nice shoes!



Thanks!


----------



## Dorf

Freckles1 said:


> Good grief you're killing me!!! Gorgeous!





CornishMon said:


> Very sharp the whole get up!


Thanks.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Classy_Sam said:


> View attachment 3009183
> 
> 
> Gucci espadrilles in Guccisima leather [emoji7]


Congrats, these are gorgeous! Seems all the designers are stepping up their espadrilles game!


----------



## Classy_Sam

Bags_4_life said:


> Congrats, these are gorgeous! Seems all the designers are stepping up their espadrilles game!



Thank you! I'm so happy I bought these!


----------



## zannabuck

Cat2015 said:


> Hi ya'll.    The other day as I was purchasing my LV Twinset in Iris and a zippy coin purse, couldn't resist this Henri Bendel cross body!   Cute and comfy and love the summery light beige color. (please excuse the not so great photos; a much lighter beige than shown in the pictures)  Anyway, reminds me of LV in dune, one of my favorites.


Looks gorgeous Cat! Great choice!!  I love the colour! So summery.


----------



## Manchoo78

Gucci sale part 2! Loving this soho disco chain!


----------



## JessLovesTim

Manchoo78 said:


> Gucci sale part 2! Loving this soho disco chain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010662




Love the red!


----------



## Manchoo78

JessLovesTim said:


> Love the red!




Thanks! It's sooooo pretty! I love it!


----------



## CornishMon

Manchoo78 said:


> Gucci sale part 2! Loving this soho disco chain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010662




Pretty!


----------



## Strep2031

Couldn't resist the Gucci 50% off sale. Purchased large and medium Soho chain strap purses.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Manchoo78 said:


> Gucci sale part 2! Loving this soho disco chain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010662



Love that red Manchoo, congrats 



fcmilliner2031 said:


> Couldn't resist the Gucci 50% off sale. Purchased large and medium Soho chain strap purses.



Great finds fcmilliner, congrats 



Dorf said:


> Gucci bag + belt.



Congrats Dorf they both look great on you 



Classy_Sam said:


> View attachment 3009183
> 
> 
> Gucci espadrilles in Guccisima leather [emoji7]



Love these, congrats Classy_Sam 



luxurista said:


> Mansur Gavriel bucket bag...



A lovely bag Luxurista


----------



## Annie81

bought my first pair of valentino rockstuds !


----------



## luxurista

vinbenphon1 said:


> A lovely bag Luxurista



Thank you!


----------



## Pavla

Manchoo78 said:


> Gucci sale part 2! Loving this soho disco chain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010662



Beautifu bag! Love the rich colour!


----------



## Pavla

Annie81 said:


> View attachment 3011084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought my first pair of valentino rockstuds !



So beautiful!!! Love love love watching Valentino rockstudes! Are they true to size?


----------



## Pavla

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Couldn't resist the Gucci 50% off sale. Purchased large and medium Soho chain strap purses.


Lovely bgs! Congrats!



luxurista said:


> Mansur Gavriel bucket bag...


Amazing buket!!!! Big congrats!!!


----------



## luxurista

Pavla said:


> Lovely bgs! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Amazing buket!!!! Big congrats!!!



Thanks, Pavla! I've been carrying her non-stop...


----------



## Manchoo78

Pavla said:


> Beautifu bag! Love the rich colour!




Thank you!!!


----------



## Annie81

Pavla said:


> So beautiful!!! Love love love watching Valentino rockstudes! Are they true to size?



I went down half a size I'm usually a 41 I got 40.5 I found they run a little big


----------



## vinbenphon1

Picked up these beauties from Gucci


----------



## vinbenphon1

emms2381 said:


> Hola everyone,
> 
> Beats any bag ive ever laid my eyes on....
> 
> Our new vacation home in Spain.
> 
> Im soooo in love.... and the weather in amazing!!!!



Oh my goodness Emms Something we don't see everyday. I eagerly await my invitation 



Phoe8nix said:


> Mother's day gift from awesome hubby, I'm in cloud 9



What a sweet hubby, congrats 



Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel  Beige / Black Espadrilles
> View attachment 3000218



Beautiful, congrats Weekend shopper 



myusername said:


> GG supreme canvas card case
> View attachment 2999519



Too cute, congrats myusername


----------



## Weekend shopper

vinbenphon1 said:


> Picked up these beauties from Gucci



Both are beautiful!  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Weekend shopper

vinbenphon1 said:


> Beautiful, congrats Weekend shopper
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Pavla

Annie81 said:


> I went down half a size I'm usually a 41 I got 40.5 I found they run a little big



Thank you! 
If I decide once to get them, I will have to order them without trying, so I am thankful for any info. Are they comfy or as any patent leather they are stiff? I had hard times with patent Ferragamo, but now aftter they broke up they are ok


----------



## Misseloell

Classy_Sam said:


> View attachment 3009183
> 
> 
> Gucci espadrilles in Guccisima leather [emoji7]



Just got these on a recent trip to Rome also! So comfortable


----------



## skyqueen

vinbenphon1 said:


> Picked up these beauties from Gucci




Just love these!


----------



## skyqueen

emms2381 said:


> Hola everyone,
> 
> Beats any bag ive ever laid my eyes on....
> 
> Our new vacation home in Spain.
> 
> Im soooo in love.... and the weather in amazing!!!!




[emoji76]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

vinbenphon1 said:


> Picked up these beauties from Gucci


they're both so pretty I too have been in a Gucci mood lately


----------



## Annie81

Pavla said:


> Thank you!
> If I decide once to get them, I will have to order them without trying, so I am thankful for any info. Are they comfy or as any patent leather they are stiff? I had hard times with patent Ferragamo, but now aftter they broke up they are ok


They are stiff but I have heard after they are worn in a bit are comfy I need to wear them out for a few hours I think to break them in


----------



## bag loving jess

Manchoo78 said:


> Gucci sale part 2! Loving this soho disco chain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010662



Love this colour!!


----------



## Strep2031

Vintage Web Boston bag. I've wanted this bags for a couple of years. Another Gucci sale, but no sale on this bag.  Hubby picked up tonight.


----------



## Annie81

fcmilliner2031 said:


> Vintage Web Boston bag. I've wanted this bags for a couple of years. Another Gucci sale, but no sale on this bag.  Hubby picked up tonight.


Love this bag I have it too actually it's my only Gucci bag it's so nice I rarely use it I must use it more !!! Congrats !


----------



## Dorf




----------



## 4Elegance

Thanks to my sweet boyfriend I am the owner of this Miss Dior Promenade.  It has a strap inside [emoji4]


----------



## Kyokei

This Givenchy Pandora Box! Well, technically it's LVMH but...


----------



## clu13

Kyokei said:


> This Givenchy Pandora Box! Well, technically it's LVMH but...




This is fab - high fashion - LOVE


----------



## ssv003

Cheated on louis with my first B!


----------



## vinbenphon1

ssv003 said:


> Cheated on louis with my first B!
> 
> View attachment 3018278



 Absolutely gorgeous, congrats and of course we won't hold it against you straying over to the other side ....


----------



## ssv003

vinbenphon1 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, congrats and of course we won't hold it against you straying over to the other side ....




Hehe! Thank you so much vinbenphon1!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

ssv003 said:


> Cheated on louis with my first B!
> 
> View attachment 3018278




Positively gorgeous!

I've been debating making that purchase for a few years. Are you enjoying it so far?


----------



## ssv003

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Positively gorgeous!
> 
> I've been debating making that purchase for a few years. Are you enjoying it so far?




Thank you so much, PinkInTheBlue! It was well worth it for me as I found it on consignment (and saved a few thousand) and had the wonderful bababebi authenticate it for me. It came in excellent condition with all the original wrappings. I do hope to purchase a B new from the store someday, but I love how this one is slightly worn in. It encourages me to use it more! Plus again the savings haha. Haven't taken her out yet but am planning to this weekend. Will let you know after carrying her for a little while!


----------



## Dany_37

ssv003 said:


> Thank you so much, PinkInTheBlue! It was well worth it for me as I found it on consignment (and saved a few thousand) and had the wonderful bababebi authenticate it for me. It came in excellent condition with all the original wrappings. I do hope to purchase a B new from the store someday, but I love how this one is slightly worn in. It encourages me to use it more! Plus again the savings haha. Haven't taken her out yet but am planning to this weekend. Will let you know after carrying her for a little while!


 

I totally get you.  Both of my B's were purchased on consignment a some years ago (when the real estate market was good ) and I also saved several thousands as well otherwise I would NOT have either !!!  I actually have this same color...mines is Gold with gold hardware/clemence and I also have a Noir (black) with gold hardware, clemence.  I don't carry them much unless I am going to dinner/dinner meeting.

Congrats and enjoy in the best of health!!


----------



## LvoemyLV

Kyokei said:


> This Givenchy Pandora Box! Well, technically it's LVMH but...




Your nails are amazing!! Love the pandora too!


----------



## Kyokei

LvoemyLV said:


> Your nails are amazing!! Love the pandora too!





clu13 said:


> This is fab - high fashion - LOVE



Thank you~ I took the bag out for the first time after buying it yesterday and was very happy with how it felt/looked.


----------



## BagLady14

A vintage Chanel from 1991...

(Bought online consignment)


----------



## Freckles1

ssv003 said:


> Cheated on louis with my first B!
> 
> View attachment 3018278




Gorgeous!!!! Love love it!


----------



## skyqueen

Kyokei said:


> This Givenchy Pandora Box! Well, technically it's LVMH but...




Forget the bag...I'm mesmerized by your nails!
Ok...the bag is gorgeous! [emoji6]


----------



## Kyokei

skyqueen said:


> Forget the bag...I'm mesmerized by your nails!
> Ok...the bag is gorgeous! [emoji6]



Thank you~ I just got them redone so they have a different design now, but that set was one of my favorites.


----------



## Strep2031

Tory Burch Block T large tote and Gucci shoes.


----------



## xyrocky

Love this baby.&#128522;


----------



## mscha

I just made a birthday reveal yesterday, also want to share these  post Bday presents from dear hubby


----------



## mscha

and also these....


----------



## thanks sixx

OMG..... I have developed a serious Hermes scarf addiction.   Money that would be spent on bags........now on scarves.   Oh well  !!!   And of course my crazy horse addiction.


----------



## ssv003

Dany_37 said:


> I totally get you.  Both of my B's were purchased on consignment a some years ago (when the real estate market was good ) and I also saved several thousands as well otherwise I would NOT have either !!!  I actually have this same color...mines is Gold with gold hardware/clemence and I also have a Noir (black) with gold hardware, clemence.  I don't carry them much unless I am going to dinner/dinner meeting.
> 
> Congrats and enjoy in the best of health!!




Thank you so so much!! Yes I'm definitely planning on getting a black birkin via consignment as well. We'll see how much I will really use this bag, but it's been a HG bag for a while for me now lol. Also yay we are bag twins (gold clemence with ghw)  thanks again!!


----------



## ssv003

Freckles1 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Love love it!




Thank you so very much!


----------



## Dany_37

Cheated on Mr. Vuitton with my 'new-to-me' Rolex watch.  It is the Datejust 26mm w/diamond markers model #69173.  She's a mature gal circa 1998 but I love her just the same. Now, two more Vuitton bags and I'll be set...or maybe one more and those Loves could use a good shining too. 
After that, off to Ban Island until the hubby picks me up or the kids free me!


----------



## Classy_Sam

Dany_37 said:


> Cheated on Mr. Vuitton with my 'new-to-me' Rolex watch.  It is the Datejust 26mm w/diamond markers model #69173.  She's a mature gal circa 1998 but I love her just the same. Now, two more Vuitton bags and I'll be set...or maybe one more and those Loves could use a good shining too.
> After that, off to Ban Island until the hubby picks me up or the kids free me!




Beautiful watch! And ring, and bracelets


----------



## Dany_37

Classy_Sam said:


> Beautiful watch! And ring, and bracelets


 

Thank you!!


----------



## Dany_37

mscha said:


> and also these....


 

These make me smile!  Love them!


----------



## PoppyBlue

Dany_37 said:


> Cheated on Mr. Vuitton with my 'new-to-me' Rolex watch.  It is the Datejust 26mm w/diamond markers model #69173.  She's a mature gal circa 1998 but I love her just the same. Now, two more Vuitton bags and I'll be set...or maybe one more and those Loves could use a good shining too.
> After that, off to Ban Island until the hubby picks me up or the kids free me!




Love it [emoji177]


----------



## Dany_37

PoppyBlue said:


> Love it [emoji177]


 

Thank you!


----------



## vintagefinds

ssv003 said:


> Cheated on louis with my first B!
> 
> View attachment 3018278


Certainly a worthy cheat! I absolutely love the contrast stitching on the gold leather.


----------



## ssv003

vintagefinds said:


> Certainly a worthy cheat! I absolutely love the contrast stitching on the gold leather.




Hehe. I agree with you. Thank you so much!!


----------



## frzsri

Not a bag or SLG but a significant purchase nonetheless.
Cartier Trinity Ring XS, to match with trio of bangles DH bought for me as part of my birthday present this year. 




The bangles represent our sons, pink gold for eldest, white gold for our middle son and yellow gold for our 1 month old son.
Thought of getting a Trinity bangle, but wanted something more texturally interesting.




Today however, decide to pair it with my DBTY.


----------



## lovesallbags

Feeling guilty but couldn't resist




More guilt to come tomorrow[emoji12]


----------



## lovesallbags

Tomorrow has come fast with the guilty feeling of not purchasing Louie


----------



## Dany_37

lovesallbags said:


> Tomorrow has come fast with the guilty feeling of not purchasing Louie
> 
> View attachment 3025742
> View attachment 3025747


 

What a Haul!!


----------



## SpeedyJC

xyrocky said:


> Love this baby.&#128522;


 
That's very cute.


----------



## kerz23

I have to confess [emoji85] I have cheated on Louis with Coco [emoji23].  I was on Ban island so I wasn't  really looking at the forum to get tempted, then.. This happened [emoji12][emoji12]


A Chanel Wallet will be delivered tomorrow.
Please forgive me Louis [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Gorgeous Goyard Bellechasse that was a surprise that followed me home from a NYC visit.  Love it!!

I had a Louis shipped to me from NYC too but I'm still waiting on it to do a reveal. So, that justifies me not really calling it cheating...somehow...I think.


----------



## myusername

Obsessed with these rings! Added gold and rose gold today. [emoji7]


----------



## clu13

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3028558
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028559
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028560
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Goyard Bellechasse that was a surprise that followed me home from a NYC visit.  Love it!!
> 
> I had a Louis shipped to me from NYC too but I'm still waiting on it to do a reveal. So, that justifies me not really calling it cheating...somehow...I think.




Gorgeous - I'm so in love with Goyard. I picked up my first in NYC back in March and will be heading back to the city in August. I don't know if I can resist.


----------



## clu13

kerz23 said:


> I have to confess [emoji85] I have cheated on Louis with Coco [emoji23].  I was on Ban island so I wasn't  really looking at the forum to get tempted, then.. This happened [emoji12][emoji12]
> View attachment 3028155
> 
> A Chanel Wallet will be delivered tomorrow.
> Please forgive me Louis [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




I have always loved this bag. It is easy and casual yet so quintessentially Chanel. Congrats to you!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

clu13 said:


> Gorgeous - I'm so in love with Goyard. I picked up my first in NYC back in March and will be heading back to the city in August. I don't know if I can resist.




I know what you mean!  I'm glad I visited the new boutique because that's where our SA who has been helping us with phone orders is but when I get a chance to go back I also want to visit the department stores. I'm sure they have much more selection to actually see. I had very, very little time.

Highly recommend Ryan at the new boutique though.


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Traci said:


> Okay, everyone...thanks to another LV members' great idea...here is a thread so that we can all share what other kinds of bags we use besides LV.
> 
> This way we can see that some of us do like to branch out and maybe even get ideas for something you may want too!
> 
> So....show us your NON-LV bags!!!!



Picked up this beauty today at House Of Fraser London. Biba Sandra Bag. All beautiful leather! Biba is a brand that was very popular in the 60's and 70's and now revamped! Awesome! Designed for Birgitte Bardot! I need to get some more colors!!&#128525;


----------



## for3v3rz

I know, I know, I went towards these red soles instead.


----------



## Phédre

kerz23 said:


> I have to confess [emoji85] I have cheated on Louis with Coco [emoji23].  I was on Ban island so I wasn't  really looking at the forum to get tempted, then.. This happened [emoji12][emoji12]
> View attachment 3028155
> 
> A Chanel Wallet will be delivered tomorrow.
> Please forgive me Louis [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



I would cheat on LV for that beauty too! So gorgeous!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

for3v3rz said:


> i know, i know, i went towards these red soles instead.



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## MissAdhd

for3v3rz said:


> I know, I know, I went towards these red soles instead.


 
Pretty shoes!


----------



## MissAdhd

ssv003 said:


> Cheated on louis with my first B!
> 
> View attachment 3018278



Love it! Congrats  on your first!


----------



## Angie4m

Seeing as LV didn't have anything I wanted for my birthday and when I say that I mean none of the items were in stock in the UK or Europe  so my other half treated me to this Alexander McQueen Scarf. Not even the boutique in London had it, it's rather rare and justified the price difference above the LV scarfs I had just been looking at.

I don't get to have it until Monday


----------



## lovesallbags

Angie4m said:


> Seeing as LV didn't have anything I wanted for my birthday and when I say that I mean none of the items were in stock in the UK or Europe  so my other half treated me to this Alexander McQueen Scarf. Not even the boutique in London had it, it's rather rare and justified the price difference above the LV scarfs I had just been looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get to have it until Monday




Wow those colours are stunning


----------



## Angie4m

lovesallbags said:


> Wow those colours are stunning



That's what caught my eye but couldn't quite justify the extra over the normal skull scarfs but then it's 1.40m wide and 2m long! It's huge!

I think I should be able to wear it with a lot of things, especially if I fold it correctly to get the right colour choice.


----------



## mrsinsyder

I purchased this Alexander Wang Rockie last week, it arrived today. It's my favorite color, and I've been wanting something cross-body with smooshy leather (I don't really care for the Evas and pochettes from LV)


----------



## clu13

for3v3rz said:


> I know, I know, I went towards these red soles instead.



Fabulous!  I especially love the red, white and black pumps


----------



## for3v3rz

clu13 said:


> Fabulous!  I especially love the red, white and black pumps




That's my favorite, is eel.


----------



## madforhandbags

Angie4m said:


> Seeing as LV didn't have anything I wanted for my birthday and when I say that I mean none of the items were in stock in the UK or Europe  so my other half treated me to this Alexander McQueen Scarf. Not even the boutique in London had it, it's rather rare and justified the price difference above the LV scarfs I had just been looking at.
> 
> I don't get to have it until Monday


LOVE your scarf.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Just arrived however may be going back due to the weight: Alexander Wang Rockie


----------



## SpeedyJC

mrsinsyder said:


> I purchased this Alexander Wang Rockie last week, it arrived today. It's my favorite color, and I've been wanting something cross-body with smooshy leather (I don't really care for the Evas and pochettes from LV)
> 
> View attachment 3030983



How are you liking your Rockie? Do you find it heavy? Very nice color.


----------



## uhpharm01

mscha said:


> and also these....



Lovely. Congrats !!!


----------



## jhonakamura0916

Got these items! 
Peekaboo in selleria calf leather and hermes belt and clic clac


----------



## mrsinsyder

SpeedyJC said:


> How are you liking your Rockie? Do you find it heavy? Very nice color.


I'm liking it a great deal. I don't find it heavy... but my standard bags are a Neverfull GM, Speedy 35, and epi alma, so I'm used to heavier bags.


----------



## Apelila

Yes I cheated to Mr.Vuitton big time&#10084;&#65039; Burberry shoes ballerina flat in dark coral, Burberry scarf, and Burberry lipstick. And I fall in love with this wallet Fendi Roma crayon wallet. Thank you for letting me share&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## for3v3rz

I just love my CLs.  Private Number so comfy I can dance in them.


----------



## GoldengirlNY

A little H mixed in with LV. Clic clac, Hermes belt, and ramages pouchette.


----------



## lovesallbags

for3v3rz said:


> I just love my CLs.  Private Number so comfy I can dance in them.
> 
> View attachment 3038298




Gorgeous CLs[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lovesallbags

jhonakamura0916 said:


> Got these items!
> Peekaboo in selleria calf leather and hermes belt and clic clac







GoldengirlNY said:


> View attachment 3038332
> View attachment 3038334
> 
> A little H mixed in with LV. Clic clac, Hermes belt, and ramages pouchette.




oooooooohhh so preety, your Hermes twins


----------



## db89

lovesallbags said:


> Gorgeous CLs[emoji7][emoji7]



What does CL stand for?


----------



## lovesallbags

Apelila said:


> Yes I cheated to Mr.Vuitton big time[emoji173]&#65039; Burberry shoes ballerina flat in dark coral, Burberry scarf, and Burberry lipstick. And I fall in love with this wallet Fendi Roma crayon wallet. Thank you for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;




Love the Burberry and the fendi wallet is gorge


----------



## lovesallbags

db89 said:


> What does CL stand for?




Christian Louboutins, the shoes tpf posted, on the previous page, so preety


----------



## GoldengirlNY

madforhandbags said:


> LOVE your scarf.







jhonakamura0916 said:


> Got these items!
> Peekaboo in selleria calf leather and hermes belt and clic clac







for3v3rz said:


> I just love my CLs.  Private Number so comfy I can dance in them.
> 
> View attachment 3038298







Apelila said:


> Yes I cheated to Mr.Vuitton big time[emoji173]&#65039; Burberry shoes ballerina flat in dark coral, Burberry scarf, and Burberry lipstick. And I fall in love with this wallet Fendi Roma crayon wallet. Thank you for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;




Lovely acquisitions [emoji7]. Love it all.


----------



## Apelila

lovesallbags said:


> Love the Burberry and the fendi wallet is gorge


Thank you sweetie&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

GoldengirlNY said:


> Lovely acquisitions [emoji7]. Love it all.


Thank you hun very sweet comment&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## clu13

The very reasonable CL Iriza 70


----------



## mrsinsyder

Pit stop at Tiffanys!


----------



## Classy_Sam

Birthday gift for myself [emoji16]


----------



## pjhm

Fed Ex just arrived-jimmy choo on sale!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Traci said:


> Okay, everyone...thanks to another LV members' great idea...here is a thread so that we can all share what other kinds of bags we use besides LV.
> 
> This way we can see that some of us do like to branch out and maybe even get ideas for something you may want too!
> 
> So....show us your NON-LV bags!!!!



Bought a vintage chanel jumbo flap light beige with GOLD hardware from 96/97...
Love....&#10084;&#65039;&#128132;&#128092;


----------



## myfirstchanel

I hv been bad to Lv I got the prada mini Lux tote in pink and it's so cute!


----------



## allyloupuppy

I'm obsessed with these too, though I haven't bought one yet! Do you wear them together or separate?


----------



## Dany_37

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Bought a vintage chanel jumbo flap light beige with GOLD hardware from 96/97...
> Love....&#10084;&#65039;&#55357;&#56452;&#55357;&#56412;


 

BEAUTIFUL...I have the same bag in black!!


----------



## miss LVis

My first Mulberry purse


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Dany_37 said:


> BEAUTIFUL...I have the same bag in black!!


Ooooooh&#128147; I didn't find one in black that I liked.. The puffs where squeezed. Pic of yours?&#128525;
I bought another non LV today... A jumbo caviar vertical GHW&#128584; two bags for the price of one brand new and these are better quality!&#128536;


----------



## Dany_37

Waiting for my Gucci Python T-strap sandals and Chanel sunglasses Model 5217 to arrive.  Just purchased both today.  Sorry Mr. Vuitton!! :giggles:


----------



## Dany_37

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Ooooooh&#55357;&#56467; I didn't find one in black that I liked.. The puffs where squeezed. Pic of yours?&#55357;&#56845;
> I bought another non LV today... A jumbo caviar vertical GHW&#55357;&#56904; two bags for the price of one brand new and these are better quality!&#55357;&#56856;


 

Good deal!!!


----------



## Phédre

My first Chanel. A pre loved single flap in amazing condition!


----------



## Dhalia

I saw this in the same day I bought my rb cluny and couldn't stop thinking of it...


----------



## ILBagLady

My new Betsey is here!! I'll be using this one for work. And it was on sale, what's not to love?


----------



## cindy9999

Diorama grained leather bag


----------



## viewwing

Dhalia said:


> I saw this in the same day I bought my rb cluny and couldn't stop thinking of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050571
> View attachment 3050572
> View attachment 3050573
> View attachment 3050574



This is gorgeous! What's it called and o you have mod pics?


----------



## ryns

My ysl cabas


----------



## allyloupuppy

Prada bag  in cammeo color


----------



## purple.belle

Prada Saffiano Lux Tote BN2863 in Nero!! My first Prada bag fr Prass boutique store.


----------



## Heidisaddiction

Dhalia said:


> I saw this in the same day I bought my rb cluny and couldn't stop thinking of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050571
> View attachment 3050572
> View attachment 3050573
> View attachment 3050574



Stunning. &#128151;&#128151;&#128151;&#128076;&#128525;&#128151; perfect.


----------



## Heidisaddiction

jhonakamura0916 said:


> Got these items!
> Peekaboo in selleria calf leather and hermes belt and clic clac



Omg it's all so perfect. The buggie the bag. &#128525;&#128525;&#128076; what size bag how much did you pay if you don't mind me asking. &#128536;


----------



## Althea G.

That Prada is amazing!


----------



## gottabagit

Dhalia said:


> I saw this in the same day I bought my rb cluny and couldn't stop thinking of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050571
> View attachment 3050572
> View attachment 3050573
> View attachment 3050574



I love your Chanel purse! What is the name of this purse, I can't find it in the website.


----------



## Dhalia

viewwing said:


> This is gorgeous! What's it called and o you have mod pics?




Thank you [emoji179] I have no idea what it's called and didn't take any mod pics yet. The bag was on the shelf at a Chanel boutique.



Heidisaddiction said:


> Stunning. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji108][emoji7][emoji175] perfect.




thank you [emoji179]



gottabagit said:


> I love your Chanel purse! What is the name of this purse, I can't find it in the website.




Thank you [emoji179] yeah I tried to find it on their website and couldn't. i saw it at the boutique but didn't buy it then a week later it wasn't on the shelf anymore so I took to describing it to the SA :x similar to their camera bag I guess.


----------



## Dhalia

Dhalia said:


> Thank you [emoji179] I have no idea what it's called and didn't take any mod pics yet. The bag was on the shelf at a Chanel boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you [emoji179]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you [emoji179] yeah I tried to find it on their website and couldn't. i saw it at the boutique but didn't buy it then a week later it wasn't on the shelf anymore so I took to describing it to the SA :x similar to their camera bag I guess.




I checked the receipt and it says it's a camera case


----------



## pjhm

You can see them on Chanel.com by clicking spring summer 2015 new bags they are there in all the colors and show prices. I was just on it yesterday.


----------



## mrsinsyder

I just asked a friend to reach out to his Hermes SA and find me a belt kit, so that will probably be on the way soon.

I've wanted one of those stupid belts for many many years, but I waffle back and forth between thinking it's tacky and still liking it. I dress pretty simply, so hopefully it won't look silly on me.


----------



## Dany_37

Does a new car count???  Just purchased last week 2015 BMW 535i!  Super excited, love it!


----------



## clu13

Dany_37 said:


> Does a new car count???  Just purchased last week 2015 BMW 535i!  Super excited, love it!



Absolutely! It definitely counts! A car is always better than a bag Big Congrats! What color?  My anniversary present 2 weeks ago was a white Infiniti Q60 convertible.  I really debated a 4 series convertible but I still have DH's X5.


----------



## clu13

Dhalia said:


> I saw this in the same day I bought my rb cluny and couldn't stop thinking of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050571
> View attachment 3050572
> View attachment 3050573
> View attachment 3050574



Congrats - this is a stunning bag!


----------



## Dany_37

clu13 said:


> Absolutely! It definitely counts! A car is always better than a bag Big Congrats! What color?  My anniversary present 2 weeks ago was a white Infiniti Q60 convertible.  I really debated a 4 series convertible but I still have DH's X5.


 
It is black.  And a big congratulations to you as well and Happy 'belated' Anniversary!


----------



## smile1

New version of the marc by marc jacobs fran. Love all the shapes it can take and the leather quality!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Got these Gucci shoes in today!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

smile1 said:


> New version of the marc by marc jacobs fran. Love all the shapes it can take and the leather quality!




She's a beauty[emoji3]!!!!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Dany_37 said:


> Does a new car count???  Just purchased last week 2015 BMW 535i!  Super excited, love it!




Congratulations!!!![emoji3]


----------



## smile1

SkeeWee1908 said:


> She's a beauty[emoji3]!!!!



Thanks! Highly recommend


----------



## Kyokei

Bought the Givenchy medium black croc embossed Nightingale and the Saint Laurent small Sac De Jour in black today.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Kyokei said:


> Bought the Givenchy medium black croc embossed Nightingale and the Saint Laurent small Sac De Jour in black today.




Both are gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## heartLV

Couldnt resist the beauty of the rose petal of Mulberry Lily&#128525;


----------



## Dany_37

Kyokei said:


> Bought the Givenchy medium black croc embossed Nightingale and the Saint Laurent small Sac De Jour in black today.


 

That Saint Laurent is EVERYTHING!!!!!    Both bags are beautiful.


----------



## Dany_37

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Congratulations!!!![emoji3]


 
Thank you and your Gucci shoes are super duper cute!!


----------



## db89

Kyokei said:


> Bought the Givenchy medium black croc embossed Nightingale and the Saint Laurent small Sac De Jour in black today.


your new bags are amazing .. but the small sac de jour is tdf !!!


----------



## Strep2031

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Got these Gucci shoes in today!
> View attachment 3056461


Congrats Skeewee1908!  They are so comfortable.  I purchased mine during the sale and was able to wear at work for a full day.


----------



## Kyokei

SkeeWee1908 said:


> Both are gorgeous [emoji7]





Dany_37 said:


> That Saint Laurent is EVERYTHING!!!!!    Both bags are beautiful.





db89 said:


> your new bags are amazing .. but the small sac de jour is tdf !!!




Thank you so much! I've been wondering if I stick to black bags too much but... that's what LV canvas is for!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

heartLV said:


> Couldnt resist the beauty of the rose petal of Mulberry Lily&#128525;


 I like this bag. Congrats!


----------



## SweetDaisy05

cindy9999 said:


> Diorama grained leather bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051760
> View attachment 3051761
> View attachment 3051762


 The bag looks so pretty.  Congrats!


----------



## cindy9999

SweetDaisy05 said:


> The bag looks so pretty.  Congrats!



Thanks


----------



## Cloudburst2000

Haven't received it yet, but I just ordered the Valentino Rockstud Mini Glamlock bag in the new green color from Neiman Marcus.  I  this green color


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Cloudburst2000 said:


> Haven't received it yet, but I just ordered the Valentino Rockstud Mini Glamlock bag in the new green color from Neiman Marcus.  I  this green color



Gorgeous bag and color! I have a few valentino rockstud bracelets and they are so fun to wear.....I like them a lot more than my bal bracelets....


----------



## Cloudburst2000

I was going to buy the LV Empreinte key cles today.  I was thinking about getting it in either black or blue.  I decided to swing by the Neiman Marcus website first and ended up buying a Fendi Monster leather key pouch instead   It was too cute to pass up, and I didn't see it o Fendi's website anymore so I'm thinking they aren't making this exact version anymore and when current stock is gone, they are gone for good.  Don't think the Empreinte key cles is going anywhere soon.  I have posted a pic of the key pouch that I bought.


----------



## Stacy31

Loving my new Mulberry Bayswater


----------



## BagsNBoots

for3v3rz said:


> I know, I know, I went towards these red soles instead.



The denim-look Loubs are to die for!!!


----------



## SpeedyJC

I bought this then returned it because I thought it was too heavy but decided to give the Alexander Wang Rockie one more try.


----------



## casseyelsie

SpeedyJC said:


> I bought this then returned it because I thought it was too heavy but decided to give the Alexander Wang Rockie one more try.




Nice n edgy looking bag. I like it [emoji7]


----------



## fightthesunrise

SpeedyJC said:


> I bought this then returned it because I thought it was too heavy but decided to give the Alexander Wang Rockie one more try.




I love this color! I have a Rocco and love it. I guess I'm just used to having heavier bags? The shoulder strap is your friend.


----------



## SpeedyJC

fightthesunrise said:


> I love this color! I have a Rocco and love it. I guess I'm just used to having heavier bags? The shoulder strap is your friend.





casseyelsie said:


> Nice n edgy looking bag. I like it [emoji7]



Thank you. I pretty much usee My LV's so this is going to not be an everyday type bag so I think the weight will be fine.


----------



## Crocodiva

Giorgia R - handmade, all exotic skins and high quality





This piece is alligator, crocodile niloticus, lizard on sides, ostrich on bottom and boar suede lined it's just luscious 

Taking her out today.....
There will be more if you want to see


----------



## Crocodiva

It also has A crocodile handle that I can change the bamboo handle with and a long shoulder strap of crocodile...


----------



## casseyelsie

Crocodiva said:


> Giorgia R - handmade, all exotic skins and high quality
> View attachment 3075272
> 
> View attachment 3075273
> 
> 
> This piece is alligator, crocodile niloticus, lizard on sides, ostrich on bottom and boar suede lined it's just luscious
> 
> Taking her out today.....
> There will be more if you want to see




Where did u find such a special bag??  Unbelievable!


----------



## mashedpotato

Crocodiva said:


> Giorgia R - handmade, all exotic skins and high quality
> View attachment 3075272
> 
> View attachment 3075273
> 
> 
> This piece is alligator, crocodile niloticus, lizard on sides, ostrich on bottom and boar suede lined it's just luscious
> 
> Taking her out today.....
> There will be more if you want to see


Very nice bag. Cute and chic. There is no other words that I can say on this bag but it is fabulously splendid.


----------



## mashedpotato

SpeedyJC said:


> I bought this then returned it because I thought it was too heavy but decided to give the Alexander Wang Rockie one more try.


Very cute. Cheers!


----------



## Crocodiva

casseyelsie said:


> Where did u find such a special bag??  Unbelievable!




Thank you! In Italy[emoji7]

I will post more! Giorgia R bags are either Python , caiman, ostrich, lizard, crocodile, alligator or a mix of these. They are handmade in Italy! 




Here is another lovely..... A carry on luggage all in ostrich....stay tuned for more

You can PM me for more info if you would like


----------



## Crocodiva

mashedpotato said:


> Very nice bag. Cute and chic. There is no other words that I can say on this bag but it is fabulously splendid.




Thank you....so much I love my LV pieces but also carry Giorgia R frequently.... Giorgia R bags are extremely high-quality and very competitively priced for exotic skins. 

I'll share another...btw all lined with boar skin suede 
	

		
			
		

		
	






PM me for more information if you wish!


----------



## casseyelsie

Crocodiva said:


> Thank you....so much I love my LV pieces but also carry Giorgia R frequently.... Giorgia R bags are extremely high-quality and very competitively priced for exotic skins.
> 
> I'll share another...btw all lined with boar skin suede
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075976
> 
> View attachment 3075977
> 
> 
> PM me for more information if you wish!




If u don't mind, could u please share the website?  I love exotic skins so much but exotic from premier designers cost too much


----------



## SpeedyJC

mashedpotato said:


> Very cute. Cheers!



Thank you!


----------



## Crocodiva

casseyelsie said:


> If u don't mind, could u please share the website?  I love exotic skins so much but exotic from premier designers cost too much




Absolutely! PM me and I can share more info!


----------



## frivofrugalista

My first pair of Chanel espedrilles in black satin.


----------



## katiel00

I really needed this little pick me up today [emoji18]


----------



## Venessa84

katiel00 said:


> I really needed this little pick me up today [emoji18]
> 
> View attachment 3079089
> 
> View attachment 3079091


I have the same one...too cute!


----------



## sammytheMUA




----------



## preppyboy8671

Am sure Mr. Vuitton wouldn't mind Mr Mcqueen.


----------



## Jordyaddict

My first piece of Burberry .... The Burberry house check wool large square scarf


----------



## Misseloell

My first leather Chanel piece (have some earrings). So excited about this O-Case!!!


----------



## preppyboy8671

Misseloell said:


> My first leather Chanel piece (have some earrings). So excited about this O-Case!!!


Love the Caviar leather! I truly love these zip pouches/clutches!!!


----------



## preppyboy8671

Shoes were bought a year ago, then my SA told me the matching zip pouch was on sale... Who was I to refuse


----------



## Kyokei

Chanel Boy bag with top handle.


----------



## strandedflower

Finally able to track down a black Chanel mini after hunting it for a couple of seasons. Hehe

My gorgeous Chanel lambskin with brushed gold hardware. I'm so in love!


----------



## Geaux

Jordyaddict said:


> My first piece of Burberry .... The Burberry house check wool large square scarf



We love Burberry! I'm on a scarf binge with them. Great choice.


----------



## Geaux

katiel00 said:


> I really needed this little pick me up today [emoji18]
> 
> View attachment 3079089
> 
> View attachment 3079091



I could use this pick me up! Gorgeous.


----------



## Dany_37

While I am not a fan of his handbags at all, I do occasionally find a pair of shoes that I like in this line. I am not much of a sneaker wearer (a pair of NB and a couple pair of Nike's for working out are all I own) but I was out shopping on Saturday and they just opened a new MK boutique where I live so I decided to take a look around to see if I saw any clothes I may like as they were having a really good sale.  I didn't expect to find these but when I saw them I fell in love with the super cuteness of them.  Also, while I am a CL, Gucci, Valentino and Chanel shoe fan (and buyer), I can't bring myself to spend the prices they charge for trainers as I don't wear them that often.  Without further rattling off , I fell for these leopard sneakers by MK.  I just think they are Adorbs!!  This pic is from the website but I will take a model snapshot when I get home.   So very sorry Mr. Vuitton...you know you are my


----------



## Dany_37

Wearing these today!


----------



## Dany_37

Picture would help.


----------



## paoloj21

brought home this...


----------



## LVoeletters

Go
	

		
			
		

		
	



Got a little throw around bag for when lv isn't appropriate from Tory burch.




Some accessories for my lv ! (If it's for my lv it isn't considered cheating, right?


----------



## averagejoe

paoloj21 said:


> brought home this...



Nice belt! Congratulations!


----------



## paoloj21

averagejoe said:


> Nice belt! Congratulations!




Thanks


----------



## Dorf

gg bag:


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Monster goodies from Fendi!


----------



## bell0279

LVoeletters said:


> Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3091399
> 
> Got a little throw around bag for when lv isn't appropriate from Tory burch.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3091400
> 
> Some accessories for my lv ! (If it's for my lv it isn't considered cheating, right?



Absolutely adorable TB


----------



## gottabagit

LVoeletters said:


> Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3091399
> 
> Got a little throw around bag for when lv isn't appropriate from Tory burch.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3091400
> 
> Some accessories for my lv ! (If it's for my lv it isn't considered cheating, right?



I really like your TB bag. Looks like very nice leather. Do you know it's name and did you buy it at a TB store?


----------



## lovesallbags

Yesterday's cheating on Mr Vuitton







Chanel GST and small wallet


----------



## LVoeletters

gottabagit said:


> I really like your TB bag. Looks like very nice leather. Do you know it's name and did you buy it at a TB store?




Thank you! Yes both are from the Tory burch boutique in NY, it is the Emerson. They have two sizes. I bought the smaller one but the medium is actually a good petite size as well but I didn't realize as it was not in the store.


----------



## LVoeletters

lovesallbags said:


> Yesterday's cheating on Mr Vuitton
> 
> View attachment 3092072
> View attachment 3092073
> View attachment 3092074
> View attachment 3092075
> 
> 
> Chanel GST and small wallet




So stunning!


----------



## shopingisfun

Cute bag but those nails... Fierce!  Would luv to see a full shot of them.


----------



## MrsGlamorous

Phédre;28794368 said:
			
		

> My first Chanel. A pre loved single flap in amazing condition!
> 
> View attachment 3050016




Where did you buy it? 
TIA


----------



## SpeedyJC

Never thought this would happen just got my first Chanel. I didnt think I would ever be interested and now I am in love with my new addition.


----------



## SpeedyJC

TAZxSPIN said:


> Monster goodies from Fendi!



Love your little monsters!


----------



## Dany_37

Couldn't resist this.  Haven't dipped in the Hermes pool in a while but it was such a good deal for this 'new-to-me' Hermes Garden Party.  This is the stock pic but I will post my own pics as soon as it arrives!  Super excited!


----------



## Fefster

Stacy31 said:


> Loving my new Mulberry Bayswater



I really like this bag, it is pure class


----------



## Stacy31

Fefster said:


> I really like this bag, it is pure class


 


Thanks~it's one of my favorites


----------



## Dany_37

Also, just purchased a Hermes Herbag GM.  Okay, that's it!!!  Only because today is my birthday that I went a little overboard but off to Ban Island I go for the rest of 2015!!!!!!


----------



## madforhandbags

SpeedyJC said:


> Never thought this would happen just got my first Chanel. I didnt think I would ever be interested and now I am in love with my new addition.



What is the style name of your new Chanel?  I don't recognize that one.  Is it a new bag or preloved?  I like it very much.

TIA


----------



## Dorf

Gucci 6 key holder :


----------



## dcampbell

Dorf said:


> Gucci 6 key holder :




Very nice!!


----------



## Dorf

dcampbell said:


> Very nice!!


Thanks


----------



## frzsri

SpeedyJC said:


> Never thought this would happen just got my first Chanel. I didnt think I would ever be interested and now I am in love with my new addition.




Gorgeous!! Not keen on quilted bags for me but [emoji173]&#65039;seeing it on others. 
Just like you, never thought I would ever get a bag from a particular designer as I'm not a fan of most of its designs. Lo and behold, I just got my first H and absolutely adore it!



Dany_37 said:


> Couldn't resist this.  Haven't dipped in the Hermes pool in a while but it was such a good deal for this 'new-to-me' Hermes Garden Party.  This is the stock pic but I will post my own pics as soon as it arrives!  Super excited!




Twins on the bag!! Just received my first ever Hermes bag. Different color way but [emoji7][emoji7], just loving it!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Cheated on Louis recently.... 

Purchased the WG Cartier Love bracelet with my best friend in Paris whilst on vacation (he bought me mine and I bought his) but we both got the exact same thing so that counts right?!?!

Then a couple days ago, my mother surprised me with a pre-20th birthday present and got me the YG Love with 4 Diamonds to go along with my WG one... (technically I didnt buy it), but I am the one wearing it 24/7 (unless I get mad at her ) so that counts as cheating right? 

In real life its so shiny, its almost mirror like and the diamonds refract light EVERYWHERE - but I actually like that almost matte like appearance of this shot...


----------



## SpeedyJC

madforhandbags said:


> What is the style name of your new Chanel?  I don't recognize that one.  Is it a new bag or preloved?  I like it very much.
> 
> TIA



It's called the quilted caviar hobo. It was produced between 2004-2005 at least mines was. I bought it preloved on Fashionphile. I do not believe it is still in production. This also came in other colors like pink and beige. I snatched this up as soon as FP listed it pretty much because I loved the style and you just don't see these much. I don't know if that card helps or not.


----------



## SpeedyJC

frzsri said:


> Gorgeous!! Not keen on quilted bags for me but [emoji173]&#65039;seeing it on others.
> Just like you, never thought I would ever get a bag from a particular designer as I'm not a fan of most of its designs. Lo and behold, I just got my first H and absolutely adore it!


 
Wow congrats on your first H. Its so funny how this happens. I always told myself I would never venture into Chanel but here I am with a Chanel! It was a toss up between this or the Twinset. The Twinset was better priced but I am happy I took the plunge with this one.


----------



## Dany_37

frzsri said:


> Gorgeous!! Not keen on quilted bags for me but [emoji173]&#65039;seeing it on others.
> Just like you, never thought I would ever get a bag from a particular designer as I'm not a fan of most of its designs. Lo and behold, I just got my first H and absolutely adore it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twins on the bag!! Just received my first ever Hermes bag. Different color way but [emoji7][emoji7], just loving it!
> 
> View attachment 3103534



Just gorgeous, congratulations!!!  I can't wait for mine's to arrive.  I also have a Herbag coming so I am just beside myself!!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Dany_37 said:


> Just gorgeous, congratulations!!!  I can't wait for mine's to arrive.  I also have a Herbag coming so I am just beside myself!!


 
Congrats and please post a pic of the herbag when it comes in. Is it the backpack by any chance? I almost bought one in black which is funny because I said I would never buy a Hermes since I don't find myself interested in their styles but I saw a herbag 30 cm backpack and thought it was such a cute bag.


----------



## Dany_37

SpeedyJC said:


> Congrats and please post a pic of the herbag when it comes in. Is it the backpack by any chance? I almost bought one in black which is funny because I said I would never buy a Hermes since I don't find myself interested in their styles but I saw a herbag 30 cm backpack and thought it was such a cute bag.



No, it's not the backpack, it's the GM.  I initially wanted the Herbag Zip but I said I would wait until Christmas for that but here's a picture.  It's not my first Hermes bag as I own a black Birkin 30 and recently sold a Gold Birkin 35 (both were pre-loved).  While the Birkins are beautifully, superb made bags, I just find they don't really fit my lifestyle much anymore and really don't carry them often.  I plan to keep the black one though. I will definitely post "live" shots of both bags the second they arrive!


----------



## madforhandbags

SpeedyJC said:


> It's called the quilted caviar hobo. It was produced between 2004-2005 at least mines was. I bought it preloved on Fashionphile. I do not believe it is still in production. This also came in other colors like pink and beige. I snatched this up as soon as FP listed it pretty much because I loved the style and you just don't see these much. I don't know if that card helps or not.




Thank you for the information. I was afraid it was no longer available. It caught my eye immediately when I saw your picture. 

Now I'll be on the lookout for one too. I appreciate your taking the time to respond to my post.

Enjoy your beautiful new Chanel bag!


----------



## Fijigal

Jordyaddict said:


> My first piece of Burberry .... The Burberry house check wool large square scarf


nice! I'm going to get one but can't decide on the classic or the Ivory check!


----------



## SpeedyJC

madforhandbags said:


> Thank you for the information. I was afraid it was no longer available. It caught my eye immediately when I saw your picture.
> 
> Now I'll be on the lookout for one too. I appreciate your taking the time to respond to my post.
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful new Chanel bag!



Your welcome and thank you. I have only used her a couple times so far. I hope you are able to find one. I check out yoogis and FP's often so if I see one come up I will let you know


----------



## Dany_37

My Hermes Garden Party finally arrived today!


----------



## frzsri

Dany_37 said:


> My Hermes Garden Party finally arrived today!




I wrote on the other thread before I saw this. Lovely!! Modelling pics please[emoji1]

My Gucci Swing Medium Tote in Taupe and Soft Pink was just delivered [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## paoloj21

Dipping into Burberry


----------



## Dany_37

Finally my Hermes Herbag arrived!


----------



## Dany_37

And another...I love it!!


----------



## Dany_37

One more...I promise...don't know why my pics come out sideways...hmmm


----------



## Apelila

I skipped LV Alma BB  Epi in lilac....I turn around and got these two Prada WOC  Best decisions ever


----------



## Dany_37

Vintage Hermes Box Kelly purchased today.


----------



## Dany_37

Vintage Chanel Flap


----------



## shalomjude

New Bike


----------



## casseyelsie

shalomjude said:


> New Bike




Cool.  I am thinking of start going to gym or take up cycling! [emoji16]


----------



## shalomjude

casseyelsie said:


> Cool.  I am thinking of start going to gym or take up cycling! [emoji16]



Go for cycling


----------



## casseyelsie

Non LV I just got today 



Mulberry Mini Bayswater in Oxblood Natural Leather


----------



## casseyelsie

Spent so long in the store, couldn't decide which color to buy.  SA kept saying I shd go for the most classic color for mulberry which is Oak.  But this color makes my heart sing [emoji7]


----------



## Dany_37

This happened...Dior cosmetics & skincare


----------



## Dany_37

And this too...Hermes Graff Twilly


----------



## Phoe8nix

Sorry LV but when it comes to bracelets, I can't resist Hermes.


----------



## frzsri

casseyelsie said:


> Non LV I just got today
> 
> View attachment 3112400
> 
> Mulberry Mini Bayswater in Oxblood Natural Leather




Lovely, Mulberry's oxblood is just gorgeous!


----------



## casseyelsie

frzsri said:


> Lovely, Mulberry's oxblood is just gorgeous!




Thanks dear [emoji8] Balenciaga Mini City pic might pop up here today!  (If there's nice color in Bal Store) Hee hee


----------



## Dorf

Gucci Diamante messenger bag :


----------



## frzsri

casseyelsie said:


> Thanks dear [emoji8] Balenciaga Mini City pic might pop up here today!  (If there's nice color in Bal Store) Hee hee




Ooohh nice, I do love the City design and Bal does vibrant colors so well.



Dorf said:


> Gucci Diamante messenger bag :




Very sharp messenger bag, looking good!


----------



## Dorf

frzsri said:


> Ooohh nice, I do love the City design and Bal does vibrant colors so well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very sharp messenger bag, looking good!


Thanks.


----------



## amrx87

Picked up a pair of charlotte olympias to make the back to school sting go away!


----------



## emms2381

Cheated on mr LV with mr V.

My new rockies in patent leather..


----------



## casseyelsie

I can't find Bal bags in colors I like so I ended up with only 1 small box


----------



## casseyelsie

Oh n shoes from Coach


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

My first Fauré Le Page bag! A medium Daily Battle, Pom, and new pochette! So excited. Thus canvas feels unlike any other bag I have or have ever felt.


----------



## MainlyBailey

backpacks are in! New work bag- Phillip Lim Pashli Backpack from Saks


----------



## Dany_37

Vintage Hermes Box Kelly 32


----------



## MainlyBailey

emms2381 said:


> Cheated on mr LV with mr V.
> 
> My new rockies in patent leather..




Hey there! I was thinking about picking one up but wasn't too sure on the comfort level. How's the fit?


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Dany_37 said:


> Vintage Hermes Box Kelly 32




Gorgeous!


----------



## frzsri

Dany_37 said:


> Vintage Hermes Box Kelly 32




You sure are on an Hermes binge[emoji38]
Seriously though, gorgeous bag!

Went on an SLG hunt.
These three arrived today[emoji7]







Fendi Crayon Large Beauty Bag in Pink, Anya Hindmarch 'Rainy Day Fund' Loose Pocket in Metallic Purple and Comme des Garçons Flou Card Holder in Neon Green




Love the colors of the interior


----------



## frzsri

mzhurshie said:


> View attachment 3115907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> backpacks are in! New work bag- Phillip Lim Pashli Backpack from Saks




Nice one!! Just got myself a backpack too but mine is nylon with leather trim. 
Very easy to use, aren't they? Enjoy yours!


----------



## emms2381

mzhurshie said:


> Hey there! I was thinking about picking one up but wasn't too sure on the comfort level. How's the fit?



Actually... really strange.

I am a UK 7... and ive always been led to beleive that Valentino run small 1/2 size... so ive always been told 1/2 size up.... 

Anyway these are 6.5 UK and fit perfectly... I think maybe the heels and caged flats run small??? They are very comfy at mo... and super stylish.

Id say go for it.... if its the ballerinas perhaps try your regular size and 1/2 smaller??

Hth xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dany_37

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you kindly!


----------



## Dany_37

frzsri said:


> You sure are on an Hermes binge[emoji38]
> Seriously though, gorgeous bag!
> 
> Went on an SLG hunt.
> These three arrived today[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3116139
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116140
> 
> 
> Fendi Crayon Large Beauty Bag in Pink, Anya Hindmarch 'Rainy Day Fund' Loose Pocket in Metallic Purple and Comme des Garçons Flou Card Holder in Neon Green
> 
> View attachment 3116149
> 
> 
> Love the colors of the interior



Yes...and the madness ends NOW!!   Thank you!


----------



## Dany_37

Phoe8nix said:


> View attachment 3113231
> 
> Sorry LV but when it comes to bracelets, I can't resist Hermes.



Love that color...it POPS!


----------



## MainlyBailey

frzsri said:


> Nice one!! Just got myself a backpack too but mine is nylon with leather trim.
> Very easy to use, aren't they? Enjoy yours!


Thanks! Yes, super super comfy.. I noticed a lot of women in NYC were now hands-free on their commute and had a a-ha moment. Enjoy yours!


----------



## Apelila

Hermes Click H bracelet in white enamel and gold tone hardware


----------



## Dorf

Gucci Diamante messenger bag


----------



## nikki626

Dany_37 said:


> This happened...Dior cosmetics & skincare


I love Dior mascara and I just got some Capture Totale One Essential and its great.


----------



## Dorf

Gucci messenger :


----------



## ai5hah

mulberry lily [emoji4]


----------



## Manchoo78

Dorf said:


> Gucci messenger :




Looking good Dorf!!! Great messenger!


----------



## frzsri

ai5hah said:


> View attachment 3128174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mulberry lily [emoji4]




Pretty!! Is this the Mini? Am thinking of getting the Mini in Blush Pink. How much can you fit inside?


----------



## Dorf

Manchoo78 said:


> Looking good Dorf!!! Great messenger!


Thanks


----------



## Lejic

mzhurshie said:


> View attachment 3115907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> backpacks are in! New work bag- Phillip Lim Pashli Backpack from Saks




Backpacks are in indeed! Love the outfit.

Can I ask; is that bag really full? The bottom part almost looks like a big item was put in there or something. Just curious because I am considering this bag but like my bags looking a bit "empty" if that makes sense.


----------



## Camaro Chic

My first Balenciaga! Preloved but the colour just sang to me


----------



## ai5hah

frzsri said:


> Pretty!! Is this the Mini? Am thinking of getting the Mini in Blush Pink. How much can you fit inside?




Thank you!!
No sorry it's the regular size. I carry mini pouchette and lv compact curieuse wallet. [emoji4]


----------



## viewwing

Camaro Chic said:


> My first Balenciaga! Preloved but the colour just sang to me



That's perfect! And now you're gonna need more of that fantastic smooshy goodness in your life!


----------



## katiel00

I could't pass this little beauty up [emoji177]


----------



## leuleu

Dorf said:


> Gucci messenger :



Dorf, waouw !


----------



## Dorf

leuleu said:


> Dorf, waouw !


----------



## Geaux

Gucci Bag Lady Charm. Love!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Geaux said:


> Gucci Bag Lady Charm. Love!



This bag charm is absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Geaux

PuccaNGaru said:


> This bag charm is absolutely adorable!!



Thank you! My SA whispered to me that she loves her, too. &#128514;


----------



## Camaro Chic

viewwing said:


> That's perfect! And now you're gonna need more of that fantastic smooshy goodness in your life!



If I can keep finding them for $300 like this one I'll be in trouble  I'm itching for a red City now.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Dorf said:


> Gucci messenger :



Nothing better than a well dressed man! Whew!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Consignment ship find for $175!


----------



## madforhandbags

Just bought my first Chanel.  This bag is discontinued and I found it on Fashionphile.  It's in great condition and fits all my essentials perfectly.  Took her out for the first time today.

Here is my caviar Chanel Medallion Tote:


----------



## Camaro Chic

madforhandbags said:


> Just bought my first Chanel.  This bag is discontinued and I found it on Fashionphile.  It's in great condition and fits all my essentials perfectly.  Took her out for the first time today.
> 
> Here is my caviar Chanel Medallion Tote:



That's on my must have list. Great find!!


----------



## Dorf

Camaro Chic said:


> Nothing better than a well dressed man! Whew!


----------



## amrx87

super cute furla backpack! Purchased on gilt. There was some water damage on the back, and they gave me a few extra dollars off. I ended up getting it for half off retail!!!

Please excuse the mess. Im in the process of renovating my kitchen and bathrooms so my house is a hot mess


----------



## Camaro Chic

My gorgeous new Turquoise Balenciaga Twiggy


----------



## Nanciii

My beautiful Jumbo&#65374;!


----------



## Camaro Chic

*squeal* found my UHG Chanel for a steal today. $600, Jumbo Cambon! Also found this beautiful wallet at a local consignment shop for $175. I'm on a bargain roll lately. Was supposed to be banned but had a $1200 hit at the casino last week so I figured why not?


----------



## casseyelsie

I still love LV but lately I'm into Vintage from other brand.  Currently crazy searching for Vtg Dooney, Coach, Aigner, Bally, Cartier, Gucci, Ferragamo, Mulberry n also less well known brand.  Below r 4 of my most recent I bought to add to my growing Vintage family.  Some of my preloved LV r vintage too! [emoji16]


----------



## casseyelsie

Oh plus this Vtg Mulberry I just won few hours ago!  Hehe so happy [emoji7]


----------



## okiern1981

I'm back on a Hermès kick...and I've cheated multiple times in the last week on Msr Louis.


----------



## Meaghanb123

My new Balenciaga city metallic edge in navy... Love but not sure if it's too similar to my iris Bastille?


----------



## amrx87

Meaghanb123 said:


> My new Balenciaga city metallic edge in navy... Love but not sure if it's too similar to my iris Bastille?



GORGEOUS! very similar styles, for sure!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Meaghanb123 said:


> My new Balenciaga city metallic edge in navy... Love but not sure if it's too similar to my iris Bastille?




Yes similar style but I think Balenciaga is so much prettier! lol [emoji14]


----------



## Meaghanb123

_purseaddict_ said:


> Yes similar style but I think Balenciaga is so much prettier! lol [emoji14]



Sacrilege!


----------



## casseyelsie

Meaghanb123 said:


> My new Balenciaga city metallic edge in navy... Love but not sure if it's too similar to my iris Bastille?




Nice!  I'm considering Bal metal edge too! [emoji16]


----------



## Meaghanb123

This is my second (my other is black) and I adore it! I love the chèvre leather as its much classier than the regular Bal bags. The metallic edge bumps it up a notch too in my opinion.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Meaghanb123 said:


> My new Balenciaga city metallic edge in navy... Love but not sure if it's too similar to my iris Bastille?



Love the metal edge. Adding that to my want list.


----------



## Camaro Chic

My newest win-- cambon tote from chanel. Best $600 I've ever spent on eBay!!


----------



## clu13

Something a little different - really itching for a bag but opted for a fun ride within the neighborhood/marina


----------



## clu13




----------



## PamK

clu13 said:


> Something a little different - really itching for a bag but opted for a fun ride within the neighborhood/marina
> 
> View attachment 3137773




That is one gorgeous ride - love those cherry red seats!! [emoji7] When you "cheat" on LV, you go BIG! Congratulations!!


----------



## MainlyBailey

dark grey Chanel ballerina flats


----------



## Phoe8nix

clu13 said:


> Something a little different - really itching for a bag but opted for a fun ride within the neighborhood/marina
> 
> View attachment 3137773



This is so cool!


----------



## candiesgirl408

About to purchase a Celine micro!


----------



## clu13

mzhurshie said:


> View attachment 3137949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dark grey Chanel ballerina flats




Love them - congrats!


----------



## clu13

PamK said:


> That is one gorgeous ride - love those cherry red seats!! [emoji7] When you "cheat" on LV, you go BIG! Congratulations!!







Phoe8nix said:


> This is so cool!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## casseyelsie

Bought 2 more old bag from Coach. I think I really like older or vintage bags more n more!  They have certain character! [emoji7] I'm also still on the lookout for older/vintage LV [emoji16]


----------



## LvoemyLV

Nothing too big, but finally got an Apple watch and Cuyana leather tote this month  

My Fitbit died, so I figured after months of going back and forth on the Apple watch, I'd give it a try. 

I am trying to stay out of LV until Christmas lol...


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Completely taking a break from LV after the two last purchase experiences has been a downer, and I'm back in love with Longchamp.
Service is great there! Got one of these in amsterdam on vacation. The zip was tough.
No questions asked they got me a brand new one with the protectors still on and with a smile I got an apology. Amazing.
I might go back to LV again but for now my 14 pieces is more than I want. 
Here is my new baby!!!
Longchamp Le Pliage Neo with strap Medium black.
Totes in love!!!!

&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Geaux said:


> Gucci Bag Lady Charm. Love!



I can`t choose between this or the lady charm with the bright pink! How do you use her? as a bag charm? I`m so afraid it will fall off as a bag charm...is the closure secure? TIA


----------



## Geaux

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I can`t choose between this or the lady charm with the bright pink! How do you use her? as a bag charm? I`m so afraid it will fall off as a bag charm...is the closure secure? TIA



I use it as a charm. Love her! My husband put her on my handle. Attaching picture. She's very secure. &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## HandbagDiva354

She is BEAUTIFUL! Have you seen the bright pink one in person? Are the colors as vibrant IRL?


----------



## Geaux

HandbagDiva354 said:


> She is BEAUTIFUL! Have you seen the bright pink one in person? Are the colors as vibrant IRL?



Only online. They're both adorable. I had mine shipped to me. It's 48 hours of hand craftsmanship so each one will be unique. Leather, Swarovski crystals. I was sold. :--)


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Geaux said:


> Only online. They're both adorable. I had mine shipped to me. It's 48 hours of hand craftsmanship so each one will be unique. Leather, Swarovski crystals. I was sold. :--)



Thank you so much. I`ll post a pic of mine on my handbag when I receive it!


----------



## KC2370

Got this little cutie from Bloomingdales. It's slightly larger than the mini pochettte.


----------



## casseyelsie

Just bought another collectible Coach vintage. This is my 2nd from Bonnie Cashin era. [emoji7]


----------



## Camaro Chic

My new to me flawless condition $298 Balenciaga Electric Turquoise First! Love the beauty. Was afraid a First may be too small since I'm new to BBags and just have my Twiggy, but when I received it.. I think it's perfect


----------



## Venessa84

Was considering an empriente wallet but this Chanel zipped pocket wallet had me sold...


----------



## casseyelsie

Bought a few Vintage or preloved again plus this Mansur Gavriel Croosbody bag that I'm disappointed with [emoji19] 



It looks so nice on pic but not on me.  N the strap isn't long enough for me despite name of the bag - MG CROSSBODY Bag!  Sigh


----------



## shalomjude

casseyelsie said:


> Bought a few Vintage or preloved again plus this Mansur Gavriel Croosbody bag that I'm disappointed with [emoji19]
> 
> View attachment 3145397
> 
> It looks so nice on pic but not on me.  N the strap isn't long enough for me despite name of the bag - MG CROSSBODY Bag!  Sigh



That is disappointing ..... it looks a lovely bag


----------



## casseyelsie

shalomjude said:


> That is disappointing ..... it looks a lovely bag




Yup disappointing.  Tax itself already cost me USD45 or 50 [emoji37]  But I am still going ahead with my preorder for bucket bags from MG [emoji23]


----------



## candiesgirl408

My one non-Louis Vuitton of the month: limited edition beaded mini flap in lambskin! 


Such a beauty! The price tag made me almost faint but she's so gorgeous and makes me feel like a queen. So worth it right?


But I'm sure I'm done with Chanel for awhile. I love LV for the price points and just user friendly appeal. 

All their bags, even the super pricey ones are sooo durable & just as classy. 

Chanel lambskin is definitely more delicate for the same amount... Plus, I have more LV bags on my wish list than Chanel.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

KC2370 said:


> Got this little cutie from Bloomingdales. It's slightly larger than the mini pochettte.



So cute!


----------



## Nene20122012

Had my sister in law get this for me in Paris while on a business trip. Lancel is well known in France but not so much in the US. Not many of their bags appeal to me but I had to have this one!


----------



## Nene20122012

1 more


----------



## Meaghanb123

casseyelsie said:


> Bought a few Vintage or preloved again plus this Mansur Gavriel Croosbody bag that I'm disappointed with [emoji19]
> 
> View attachment 3145397
> 
> It looks so nice on pic but not on me.  N the strap isn't long enough for me despite name of the bag - MG CROSSBODY Bag!  Sigh



I recently got a MG Bucket in the black with the gold interior and I didn't love mine either....not sure why


----------



## Geaux

I'm cruising for a Boy bag purchase and at my visit today, I purchased a cc holder. Still deciding on the bag.


----------



## 23adeline

My flight was delayed at Taiwan Taoyuan Airport for 8 hours,I felt bored and did some shopping at the airport and bought these 2 items:

Cartier YG Love Bracelet



Cartier YG Love Necklace









My Cartier Family so far


----------



## gottabagit

Nene20122012 said:


> Had my sister in law get this for me in Paris while on a business trip. Lancel is well known in France but not so much in the US. Not many of their bags appeal to me but I had to have this one!



I can see why you wanted it, it's beautiful.


----------



## Nene20122012

gottabagit said:


> I can see why you wanted it, it's beautiful.




Thanks you


----------



## Livia1

23adeline said:


> My flight was delayed at Taiwan Taoyuan Airport for 8 hours,I felt bored and did some shopping at the airport and bought these 2 items:
> 
> Cartier YG Love Bracelet
> View attachment 3148517
> 
> 
> Cartier YG Love Necklace
> View attachment 3148518
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148520
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148521
> 
> 
> My Cartier Family so far
> View attachment 3148522




Very pretty!
Many congrats.


----------



## candiesgirl408

I thought I'd only cheat on LV once but this month also picked up a WOC and Chanel card case! 







Now back to LV... I think I've finally tuckered myself out on Chanel.


----------



## candiesgirl408

I thought I'd only cheat on LV once but this month also picked up a WOC and Chanel card case! 




Now back to LV... I think I've finally tuckered myself out on Chanel.[/QUOTE]


----------



## FortySomething

_purseaddict_ said:


> Yes similar style but I think Balenciaga is so much prettier! lol [emoji14]



Agree! Bal bags don't normally appeal to me but this one is stunning


----------



## Dany_37

So sorry Mr. Vuitton you and I haven't had a rendezvous in a while, but this little baby is on her way to me and I couldn't be more excited about it.  Pre-loved but in like new condition...this and a suede pair of the Shark Tooth Boots.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I'm a long time LV lover but I think cheating with Chanel is ok.


----------



## Venessa84

candiesgirl408 said:


> I thought I'd only cheat on LV once but this month also picked up a WOC and Chanel card case!
> 
> View attachment 3168724
> 
> View attachment 3168725
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to LV... I think I've finally tuckered myself out on Chanel.


I just got the same card case as well as a Gucci Mini Bamboo Shopper...


----------



## clydekiwi

My hermes petit h bag charm


----------



## Christofle

Venessa84 said:


> I just got the same card case as well as a Gucci Mini Bamboo Shopper...



What a gorgeous bag in a divine colour!


----------



## Venessa84

Christofle said:


> What a gorgeous bag in a divine colour!



Thank!!  This color makes me happy!


----------



## axcarter

HeartMyMJs said:


> I'm a long time LV lover but I think cheating with Chanel is ok.
> View attachment 3178617



 LOVE! Congrats!
M/L size? If so.. we're bag twins!


----------



## axcarter

My BFF for today. I  CHANEL just as much as I do LV! 
I know the color is in your face but every time I take her out, someone stares! (idk if that's good or bad)


----------



## Havanese 28

HeartMyMJs said:


> I'm a long time LV lover but I think cheating with Chanel is ok.
> View attachment 3178617


Gorgeous, forever bag!


----------



## Havanese 28

christofle said:


> what a gorgeous bag in a divine colour!


+1


----------



## Havanese 28

axcarter said:


> My BFF for today. I  CHANEL just as much as I do LV!
> I know the color is in your face but every time I take her out, someone stares! (idk if that's good or bad)


It's Good!  I love your Boy!  Congrats!


----------



## Venessa84

axcarter said:


> My BFF for today. I  CHANEL just as much as I do LV!
> I know the color is in your face but every time I take her out, someone stares! (idk if that's good or bad)



It's definitely a good thing!  She's gorgeous!!



Havanese 28 said:


> +1



Thank you!!


----------



## Manchoo78

axcarter said:


> My BFF for today. I  CHANEL just as much as I do LV!
> 
> I know the color is in your face but every time I take her out, someone stares! (idk if that's good or bad)




Love love love!!! Congrats [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

axcarter said:


> LOVE! Congrats!
> M/L size? If so.. we're bag twins!



Hi!!  It's the jumbo!  Thank you!!



axcarter said:


> My BFF for today. I  CHANEL just as much as I do LV!
> 
> I know the color is in your face but every time I take her out, someone stares! (idk if that's good or bad)



Just gorgeous!!  I would be staring too!!  Congrats!!



Havanese 28 said:


> Gorgeous, forever bag!



Thank you!![emoji8]


----------



## vhelya

I Love LV..Once I owned my alma BB, I now understand why people love LV so much..
As much as I love LV, I also love Dior (Love those LVMH [emoji1])

My recent purchase is a new design for year 2015, The Classics Open Bar Bag from Dior.
It's not a stunning and appealing piece but I love the simplicity and unique design of the bag [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Havanese 28

vhelya said:


> I Love LV..Once I owned my alma BB, I now understand why people love LV so much..
> As much as I love LV, I also love Dior (Love those LVMH [emoji1])
> 
> My recent purchase is a new design for year 2015, The Classics Open Bar Bag from Dior.
> It's not a stunning and appealing piece but I love the simplicity and unique design of the bag [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3193906


It's beautiful and the color is divine!


----------



## vhelya

Havanese 28 said:


> It's beautiful and the color is divine!




Aaww thank you for the compliment [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Christofle

vhelya said:


> I Love LV..Once I owned my alma BB, I now understand why people love LV so much..
> As much as I love LV, I also love Dior (Love those LVMH [emoji1])
> 
> My recent purchase is a new design for year 2015, The Classics Open Bar Bag from Dior.
> It's not a stunning and appealing piece but I love the simplicity and unique design of the bag [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3193906



I beg to differ


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

vhelya said:


> I Love LV..Once I owned my alma BB, I now understand why people love LV so much..
> As much as I love LV, I also love Dior (Love those LVMH [emoji1])
> 
> My recent purchase is a new design for year 2015, The Classics Open Bar Bag from Dior.
> It's not a stunning and appealing piece but I love the simplicity and unique design of the bag [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3193906


this is one beautiful bag also love that color too


----------



## vhelya

Christofle said:


> I beg to differ




LOL..




tua said:


> this is one beautiful bag also love that color too




Thank you Christofle & tua [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Venessa84

Havanese 28 said:


> It's beautiful and the color is divine!





tua said:


> this is one beautiful bag also love that color too





vhelya said:


> I Love LV..Once I owned my alma BB, I now understand why people love LV so much..
> As much as I love LV, I also love Dior (Love those LVMH [emoji1])
> 
> My recent purchase is a new design for year 2015, The Classics Open Bar Bag from Dior.
> It's not a stunning and appealing piece but I love the simplicity and unique design of the bag [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3193906



totally agree with you guys!  this sure is a beauty!!


----------



## vhelya

Aaaw thank you Venessa84 and all once again..
You all made my day and make me love the bag more and more [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Bella2015

View attachment 3194808
View attachment 3194809

Me and my Reissue watching a movie.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Bought this 2 yesterday . 
Large pink ocase


----------



## aimeng

Black Friday Gift: Fendi 2jours cobalt blue


----------



## TAZxSPIN

aimeng said:


> Black Friday Gift: Fendi 2jours cobalt blue



Looks great!!


----------



## ViCharm

I decided to cheat on my speedies, neverfull and SLG with this gorgeous !


----------



## clydekiwi

My longchamp bag. And it made in france!


----------



## clu13

ViCharm said:


> I decided to cheat on my speedies, neverfull and SLG with this gorgeous !







ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 3203030
> 
> 
> Bought this 2 yesterday .
> Large pink ocase







vhelya said:


> I Love LV..Once I owned my alma BB, I now understand why people love LV so much..
> As much as I love LV, I also love Dior (Love those LVMH [emoji1])
> 
> My recent purchase is a new design for year 2015, The Classics Open Bar Bag from Dior.
> It's not a stunning and appealing piece but I love the simplicity and unique design of the bag [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3193906







axcarter said:


> My BFF for today. I  CHANEL just as much as I do LV!
> 
> I know the color is in your face but every time I take her out, someone stares! (idk if that's good or bad)







aimeng said:


> Black Friday Gift: Fendi 2jours cobalt blue




All so beautiful! We all love LV but so many beautiful bags, it seems silly to limit collections! Congrats to you all!


----------



## clu13

Vince and Gucci shoes; la Mer and bond no 9 (engraved with keep pounding for my beloved Carolina Panthers) - courtesy of the Nordstrom shopping holiday party

Fendi 2jours from my birthday trip to the Bahamas


----------



## Kyokei

I just bought the Chanel perfect edge I had my eye on.


----------



## ViCharm

I cheated again! YSL, and now this gorgeous Fendi! In black with gold hardware 2jours


----------



## Pretty Bags

My first Givenchy Black Mini Antigona in calfskin. Cute little bag.


----------



## Havanese 28

clu13 said:


> Vince and Gucci shoes; la Mer and bond no 9 (engraved with keep pounding for my beloved Carolina Panthers) - courtesy of the Nordstrom shopping holiday party
> 
> Fendi 2jours from my birthday trip to the Bahamas
> 
> View attachment 3208035
> 
> View attachment 3208036


Very nice!  I have become a huge fan of Vince shoes, especially in the last year.  I love the styles and they're very comfortable.  I love yours!


----------



## Havanese 28

Pretty Bags said:


> My first Givenchy Black Mini Antigona in calfskin. Cute little bag.


It's very chic!  Enjoy it!


----------



## boomcast

You guys, I am so excited I don't even care if you tell Mr. Vuitton!

I am waiting on my Jennifer Fisher necklace - I have wanted this necklace for yearrrrrrs and finally, after many incidents along the way, it will be mine!

This is the sample picture the associate gave me of my charms all together, so not mine yet. The main difference is my star will be white diamond pave.

Now the hardest part, waiting! Still have a few weeks left and am hoping to get it prior to Christmas!


----------



## LvoemyLV

Since LV doesn't have a black bag in my price range, I cheated on LV today and ordered a Mansur Gavriel bucket bag!


----------



## clu13

Havanese 28 said:


> Very nice!  I have become a huge fan of Vince shoes, especially in the last year.  I love the styles and they're very comfortable.  I love yours!



Thank you!  They are comfortable and well priced.  I get more compliments on Vince shoes than more "prestigious" brands.


----------



## clu13

Kyokei said:


> I just bought the Chanel perfect edge I had my eye on.
> 
> View attachment 3208492



Congrats - beautiful!


----------



## clu13

ViCharm said:


> I cheated again! YSL, and now this gorgeous Fendi! In black with gold hardware 2jours



Gorgeous!  Almost bag twins!


----------



## Havanese 28

boomcast said:


> You guys, I am so excited I don't even care if you tell Mr. Vuitton!
> 
> I am waiting on my Jennifer Fisher necklace - I have wanted this necklace for yearrrrrrs and finally, after many incidents along the way, it will be mine!
> 
> This is the sample picture the associate gave me of my charms all together, so not mine yet. The main difference is my star will be white diamond pave.
> 
> Now the hardest part, waiting! Still have a few weeks left and am hoping to get it prior to Christmas!


It's a lovely piece!  I love personalized jewelry.  It is so interesting and unique to the wearer.  Congrats!


----------



## Havanese 28

clu13 said:


> Thank you!  They are comfortable and well priced.  I get more compliments on Vince shoes than more "prestigious" brands.


Same here!  I love shoes.  My Vince, Aquazzura and J Crew shoes draw the most attention and like you, I have many more " expensive " brands in my shoe arsenal.  More proof that great style is not specifically related to " cost" , but rather more about personal style and pairings.  I love fashion, but bags, shoes and outerwear are my favorite ways to accessorize!


----------



## Kyokei

clu13 said:


> Congrats - beautiful!




Thank you!


----------



## michelle217

I only meant to get a WOC, but they had a GST. I couldn't help myself! 

However, this means I'm going to probably sell something...likely my Murakami since I've never used it. And then I am literally handbag content. For now. http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Pretty Bags said:


> My first Givenchy Black Mini Antigona in calfskin. Cute little bag.


beautiful bag how big in the Antigona mini same size as Alma bb?


----------



## Pretty Bags

tua said:


> beautiful bag how big in the Antigona mini same size as Alma bb?



Hi, I think slightly similar just that mini ant can fit more as alma Bb is narrower at the top.


----------



## Dawn72

This is a first for me. 
Hermes Victoria bag from the boutique in Barcelona [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Dawn72 said:


> This is a first for me.
> Hermes Victoria bag from the boutique in Barcelona [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212315


It's lovely! I'm very interested in this bag. Any chance you'd share more pics?


----------



## Dawn72

Designerhbgirl said:


> It's lovely! I'm very interested in this bag. Any chance you'd share more pics?


 Sure, it would be my pleasure..

Inside w a zipped pocket on one side and two small patch pockets on the other 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Lovely detailing. And I love how the metal tab can be twisted to lock the zipper pulls into the holder without using the padlock (yet!) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Bottom of bag and pouch for keybell and key s


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Dawn72 said:


> Sure, it would be my pleasure..
> 
> Inside w a zipped pocket on one side and two small patch pockets on the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212746
> 
> Lovely detailing. And I love how the metal tab can be twisted to lock the zipper pulls into the holder without using the padlock (yet!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212743
> 
> Bottom of bag and pouch for keybell and key s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212747


Thank you so much! Looks functional as well as beautiful. I may have to try and see one of these in person


----------



## lvmon

Dawn72 said:


> Sure, it would be my pleasure..
> 
> Inside w a zipped pocket on one side and two small patch pockets on the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212746
> 
> Lovely detailing. And I love how the metal tab can be twisted to lock the zipper pulls into the holder without using the padlock (yet!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212743
> 
> Bottom of bag and pouch for keybell and key s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212747


What is the official color of this bag? I am totally in love.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Dawn72 said:


> This is a first for me.
> Hermes Victoria bag from the boutique in Barcelona [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212315


Congrats it's beautiful. This is actually the only H bag style that I like


----------



## eal76

Couldn't resist this Chanel


----------



## img

After a tiring search for a classic black bag, I purchased my very first Prada!  LV didn't have anything that was quite right.  Introducing my Promenade (Medium) bag.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

img said:


> After a tiring search for a classic black bag, I purchased my very first Prada!  LV didn't have anything that was quite right.  Introducing my Promenade (Medium) bag.


Congrats , it's beautiful with the gold hardware!


----------



## img

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Congrats , it's beautiful with the gold hardware!



I am really happy with it!!


----------



## Nicolab96

ViCharm said:


> I decided to cheat on my speedies, neverfull and SLG with this gorgeous !




Wow this is stunning!


----------



## Havanese 28

eal76 said:


> Couldn't resist this Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3218022
> View attachment 3218023


Your bag is fabulous!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Havanese 28

img said:


> After a tiring search for a classic black bag, I purchased my very first Prada!  LV didn't have anything that was quite right.  Introducing my Promenade (Medium) bag.


Congrats on finding what you were looking for.  I love black leather with gold hardware.  Your new bag looks fantastic on you.  Enjoy!


----------



## img

Havanese 28 said:


> Congrats on finding what you were looking for.  I love black leather with gold hardware.  Your new bag looks fantastic on you.  Enjoy!



I love that combo too!  Thank you!


----------



## Dawn72

tua said:


> Congrats it's beautiful. This is actually the only H bag style that I like



Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;



lvmon said:


> What is the official color of this bag? I am totally in love.



The receipt says color is BLEU JEAN. Sorry for the delay in reply, I was hunting for the receipt [emoji1]


----------



## lvmon

Dawn72 said:


> Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> The receipt says color is BLEU JEAN. Sorry for the delay in reply, I was hunting for the receipt [emoji1]


Thank you, love this blue. Congrats.


----------



## Possum

Dawn72 said:


> This is a first for me.
> Hermes Victoria bag from the boutique in Barcelona [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212315




Congrats Dawn! Victoria is such a great bag. I have one in Bambou (bright green). I'm sure you will love it! [emoji179]


----------



## Dawn72

Possum said:


> Congrats Dawn! Victoria is such a great bag. I have one in Bambou (bright green). I'm sure you will love it! [emoji179]




Thank you dearest Possum. Great to know we are bag twins. I love the leather and softness. It also fits a whole lot,  a tendency for me to carry everything [emoji85]


----------



## litchi

Received this adorable Hermes SS2016 scarf as Christmas present - Cheval Surprise! &#128151;


----------



## litchi

Dawn72 said:


> This is a first for me.
> Hermes Victoria bag from the boutique in Barcelona [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3212315



Congratulations!  Your Victoria is gorgeous!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

litchi said:


> Received this adorable Hermes SS2016 scarf as Christmas present - Cheval Surprise! &#128151;


It's GORGEOUS!!! Congrats!


----------



## Dinlay

Oups I was unfaithful with LV. Hopefully for an excellent reason 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji1]


----------



## thewave1969

Dinlay said:


> Oups I was unfaithful with LV. Hopefully for an excellent reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji1]


Ok, this time you are forgiven... Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## slang

Dinlay said:


> Oups I was unfaithful with LV. Hopefully for an excellent reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji1]



It's beautiful! Congrats & enjoy.

What is the exact colour called? I've seen so many oranges at Hermes: orange, poppy, fire etc. and they are all so pretty


----------



## Dinlay

slang said:


> It's beautiful! Congrats & enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the exact colour called? I've seen so many oranges at Hermes: orange, poppy, fire etc. and they are all so pretty




It's orange poppy [emoji4]


----------



## slang

Dinlay said:


> It's orange poppy [emoji4]



Thats my favourite orange! Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## Dinlay

slang said:


> Thats my favourite orange! Enjoy your beauty!




Thank you slang! I will enjoy it as much as possible


----------



## Venessa84

Dinlay said:


> Oups I was unfaithful with LV. Hopefully for an excellent reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji1]


Beautiful!


----------



## Dinlay

Venessa84 said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you [emoji16]


----------



## LVoeletters

I was given this instead of speedy b .... Louis, please forgive me you are next on my list!


----------



## SpeedyJC

michelle217 said:


> I only meant to get a WOC, but they had a GST. I couldn't help myself!
> 
> However, this means I'm going to probably sell something...likely my Murakami since I've never used it. And then I am literally handbag content. For now.


 
Congrats! Is that GST new? Im asking because I want a SHW PST but I was told they can no longer be purchased as the GST and PST are discontinued. I was shown the replacement for the PST and lets just say I wasn't impressed at all.


----------



## michelle217

SpeedyJC said:


> Congrats! Is that GST new? Im asking because I want a SHW PST but I was told they can no longer be purchased as the GST and PST are discontinued. I was shown the replacement for the PST and lets just say I wasn't impressed at all.



Yup, it's new. I asked at the Bloor Street Toronto Chanel store and they had two silvers and a gold in the back, not on display. It was something I wanted, but I was shocked they had it....but I don't regret snapping it up!


----------



## mrsjenkins25

Hello,

I bought my very first Chanel wallet and now in wondering if it's damaged. The Chanel forum is not nearly as active as this one. Any ideas if it's normal for one side to be "untucked". If this post is not allowed I will gladly remove. Thanks


----------



## litchi

tua said:


> It's GORGEOUS!!! Congrats!



Thank you, tua! Wishing you a LVoely New Year!


----------



## Dany_37

Semi-cheated...I got a pre-loved Artsy in excellent condition last week and a Hermes Evelyne is on its way to me this week.  I think that's a wash!! :giggles:


----------



## Dawn72

mrsjenkins25 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought my very first Chanel wallet and now in wondering if it's damaged. The Chanel forum is not nearly as active as this one. Any ideas if it's normal for one side to be "untucked". If this post is not allowed I will gladly remove. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225960
> View attachment 3225961




It looks perfectly normal. Enjoy your new wallet!
May I see the same inside?


----------



## chanelloverz

Dinlay said:


> Oups I was unfaithful with LV. Hopefully for an excellent reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji1]



Sold all 3 of my LV bags.. been loving this baby who is so versatile... maybe I will meet with LV again in thw future- maybe


----------



## 23adeline

I bought a Rolex Day-Date YG last month


----------



## SpeedyJC

I just got the  Alexander Wang Mini Marti in washed lambskin leather. Purchased from Nordstrom. It can convert from back pack to crossbody/shoulder, I love this bag.


----------



## Bella2015

View attachment 3233732

Night out on the town with the only one I would cheat on Mr. LV with ............Mr. Chanel [emoji6]


----------



## Donauwaller

I've been debating for month whether or not I want the Alma BB, and when I was through with this (and on yes, of course [emoji1]) the next dilemma was WHICH to get...
Then this cutie came my way, bought it on the spot, arrived today, and I'm sooooo in love....
Please welcome Alexander Wang's Mini Rockie in Haze. And just look how much she fits!! Not a complete lightweight, but this bottom sure has protection [emoji41].


----------



## SpeedyJC

Donauwaller said:


> I've been debating for month whether or not I want the Alma BB, and when I was through with this (and on yes, of course [emoji1]) the next dilemma was WHICH to get...
> Then this cutie came my way, bought it on the spot, arrived today, and I'm sooooo in love....
> Please welcome Alexander Wang's Mini Rockie in Haze. And just look how much she fits!! Not a complete lightweight, but this bottom sure has protection [emoji41].
> 
> View attachment 3233762
> 
> View attachment 3233763
> 
> View attachment 3233764



Very cute! I have the Rockie but the mini Rockie is on my radar. Congrats and enjoy


----------



## clu13

Chanel sandals


----------



## clu13

I chose this right hand ring over the LV steamer in pink/navy/black - I think I made a good decision


----------



## jwessels

My burberry Thomas bear charm arrived today, perfect and so cute to dress up my LV stresa pm [emoji56]


----------



## madforhandbags

Ooooh, that's stunning!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Adding the navy Gucci Soho Disco to my collection![emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## cheyi

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3238062
> 
> 
> I chose this right hand ring over the LV steamer in pink/navy/black - I think I made a good decision



Definitely a good decision! Congrats, your ring is beautiful!


----------



## Brndwhyn

HeartMyMJs said:


> Adding the navy Gucci Soho Disco to my collection![emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3241110



Very nice and classic.... The Navy disco seems a bit larger but could just be the picture.  Enjoy


----------



## Havanese 28

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3238062
> 
> 
> I chose this right hand ring over the LV steamer in pink/navy/black - I think I made a good decision


It's beautiful.


----------



## Havanese 28

HeartMyMJs said:


> Adding the navy Gucci Soho Disco to my collection![emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3241110


The Gucci Soho Disco is a great little bag and Navy is beautiful.  Enjoy!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3238062
> 
> 
> I chose this right hand ring over the LV steamer in pink/navy/black - I think I made a good decision


 
So pretty!!


jwessels said:


> My burberry Thomas bear charm arrived today, perfect and so cute to dress up my LV stresa pm [emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238320




Lovely!!



Havanese 28 said:


> The Gucci Soho Disco is a great little bag and Navy is beautiful.  Enjoy!




Thank you!!


----------



## chessmont

Quite a few etsy bags from my favorite artisan; too many to show lol.  I feel less guilty because the prices and quality are so awesome


----------



## Manchoo78

HeartMyMJs said:


> Adding the navy Gucci Soho Disco to my collection![emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3241110




Love the discos!!! The navy is very pretty!!! Congrats!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Manchoo78 said:


> Love the discos!!! The navy is very pretty!!! Congrats!




Yes love them too!!  Thanks!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## momof3boyz

HeartMyMJs said:


> Adding the navy Gucci Soho Disco to my collection![emoji170][emoji170]
> View attachment 3241110



Congrats my friend !!!!!!!  Very pretty


----------



## HeartMyMJs

momof3boyz said:


> Congrats my friend !!!!!!!  Very pretty



Hi!!  Thanks!!  I know I said I was done but this one is an exception!![emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## FortySomething

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3238062
> 
> 
> I chose this right hand ring over the LV steamer in pink/navy/black - I think I made a good decision


Your ring is STUNNING. Definitely the right decision!


----------



## Latte_Queen

Have been stalking forever. Just had to do it!


----------



## Kyuri

I got this this morning. The Cuyana leather zipper top tote instead of the Neverfull/Totally for work. Slightly annoyed, though... I thought the dimensions on the bottom would be wide enough to fit a MacBook Pro 15" lengthwise, but, it's an inch short. I can put the laptop in the other way so it's standing on the side to use the pliability of the bottom to make the bag longer than it would otherwise be and still zip it up with the laptop, so, it's not all a loss. It was only $195 and the zipper on top was the main thing I was looking for. Madewell's equivalent had ugly pockets on the outside and I wanted something lightweight but something I can beat up. I didn't want to beat up a Totally. This leather is great: very sturdy, pliable, soft (the pebbled black one), and lightweight. I don't like bags over 1.5 lbs: they're too heavy. The zipper is sturdy and heavy-duty, too. The inner zipped pocket with slip pocket combination is much larger than I thought it'd be. The seams are good and stitching is straight. I don't regret not buying the Totally.


----------



## slang

Latte_Queen said:


> Have been stalking forever. Just had to do it!



LOVE IT!!!
I've been stalking one forever too! In fact there is the colour I want now on the website but I can't seem to pull the trigger. ENJOY!!!


----------



## Latte_Queen

slang said:


> LOVE IT!!!
> I've been stalking one forever too! In fact there is the colour I want now on the website but I can't seem to pull the trigger. ENJOY!!!


Oh, just do it! LOL!! I absolutely love it!!


----------



## litchi

Wanted the epi noir MM agenda, but when stock came in early this month, it looked stiff and boring to me.  

I went to Hermes and fell in love with the Ulysse PM in graphite with a perpetual agenda (refill). &#9728; Loved it so much that I got another Ulysse PM in bleu atoll with lined paper.&#10052; So happy!! I'm one of those people who still enjoy writing things down instead of simply relying on my phone.


----------



## Lajka

Nene20122012 said:


> Had my sister in law get this for me in Paris while on a business trip. Lancel is well known in France but not so much in the US. Not many of their bags appeal to me but I had to have this one!



Fabulous bag!


----------



## Dany_37

Sorry Mr. Vuitton but I thought after the Artsy purchase I was done but then saw this lovely little thing...my pre-loved Hermes Evelyne in Epsom.    Bought 3 weeks ago and sent directly to Leather Surgeons for a spa treatment.  She just made it home Friday.  Makes my heart sing!


----------



## LvoemyLV

Kyuri said:


> I got this this morning. The Cuyana leather zipper top tote instead of the Neverfull/Totally for work. Slightly annoyed, though... I thought the dimensions on the bottom would be wide enough to fit a MacBook Pro 15" lengthwise, but, it's an inch short. I can put the laptop in the other way so it's standing on the side to use the pliability of the bottom to make the bag longer than it would otherwise be and still zip it up with the laptop, so, it's not all a loss. It was only $195 and the zipper on top was the main thing I was looking for. Madewell's equivalent had ugly pockets on the outside and I wanted something lightweight but something I can beat up. I didn't want to beat up a Totally. This leather is great: very sturdy, pliable, soft (the pebbled black one), and lightweight. I don't like bags over 1.5 lbs: they're too heavy. The zipper is sturdy and heavy-duty, too. The inner zipped pocket with slip pocket combination is much larger than I thought it'd be. The seams are good and stitching is straight. I don't regret not buying the Totally.




Cuyana totes hold up well  I have two and use them for yoga class and any time when I don't want to take my LVs. I have the tall tote and classic tote. No problems what so ever. This should work well for you  my laptop fits in the tall tote nicely, but it's not a zip top.


----------



## andrea.nicole

My first Chanel purchase! Spring/Summer 2016 flap..


----------



## vinbenphon1

andrea.nicole said:


> My first Chanel purchase! Spring/Summer 2016 flap..



Beautiful, congrats


----------



## Dany_37

Latte_Queen said:


> Have been stalking forever. Just had to do it!



Love it!


----------



## clu13

Latte_Queen said:


> Have been stalking forever. Just had to do it!







Dany_37 said:


> Sorry Mr. Vuitton but I thought after the Artsy purchase I was done but then saw this lovely little thing...my pre-loved Hermes Evelyne in Epsom.    Bought 3 weeks ago and sent directly to Leather Surgeons for a spa treatment.  She just made it home Friday.  Makes my heart sing!




Gorgeous Evies - congrats!


----------



## clu13

andrea.nicole said:


> My first Chanel purchase! Spring/Summer 2016 flap..




Bug congrats on your first Chanel - enjoy!


----------



## Dany_37

clu13 said:


> Gorgeous Evies - congrats!



Thank you! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## aimeng

Cartier DLDC bracelet, pink gold


----------



## clu13

Chanel accessories - deauville denim phone case and o case


----------



## qjenks

clu13 said:


> Chanel accessories - deauville denim phone case and o case
> 
> View attachment 3269911


 
Nice!


----------



## clu13

qjenks said:


> Nice!



Thank you


----------



## eal76

Orange boy in the old medium size. My first for real trip to ban island has sent sail!


----------



## SpeedyJC

So excited to get this in. I ordered this clutch from Kate Spade for my wedding in a couple weeks.


----------



## Arlene619

My first Chanel Mini and first Saint Laurent piece, monogram shw w.o.c. [emoji16]


----------



## shalomjude

new bike helmet
also saw a great new bike


----------



## Lavender Rose

Arlene619 said:


> My first Chanel Mini and first Saint Laurent piece, monogram shw w.o.c. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3275873
> View attachment 3275874



Love your new pieces, both are such classics. You can never go wrong with a black Chanel flap.


----------



## Arlene619

Lavender Rose said:


> Love your new pieces, both are such classics. You can never go wrong with a black Chanel flap.


Thanks so much [emoji173]


----------



## bleachedrukia

SpeedyJC said:


> So excited to get this in. I ordered this clutch from Kate Spade for my wedding in a couple weeks.


Adorable!


----------



## Junkenpo

Been wanting a Speedy B, but this Coach Ace Satchel has seemed to satisfy the craving... I'm loving the navy and all leather.


----------



## SpeedyJC

bleachedrukia said:


> Adorable!



Thank you


----------



## Brucewayne13

Arlene619 said:


> My first Chanel Mini and first Saint Laurent piece, monogram shw w.o.c. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3275873
> View attachment 3275874



Beautiful purchases!!!


----------



## yubonita

My first Ferragano ... a small quilted vara


----------



## pink_fluff

I just have to show these beauties off. I am soooo in love and they are super comfy &#128150;


----------



## KayluvsLV

I purchased this Michael Kors wallet on sale for $76 to use while my zippy compact is getting reglazed. I love the color and quality [emoji7]


----------



## clu13

eal76 said:


> Orange boy in the old medium size. My first for real trip to ban island has sent sail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270399
> 
> View attachment 3270397
> View attachment 3270398




This is gorgeous


----------



## clu13

Arlene619 said:


> My first Chanel Mini and first Saint Laurent piece, monogram shw w.o.c. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3275873
> View attachment 3275874




Congrats on such beautiful pieces!


----------



## clu13

pink_fluff said:


> I just have to show these beauties off. I am soooo in love and they are super comfy [emoji178]




Gorgeous!


----------



## clu13

shalomjude said:


> new bike helmet
> 
> also saw a great new bike




Very nice! Enjoy!


----------



## clu13

SpeedyJC said:


> So excited to get this in. I ordered this clutch from Kate Spade for my wedding in a couple weeks.




Congrats to you and many happy years to you and the Mister [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## clu13

Chanel Tweed espadrilles


----------



## shalomjude

Lovely purchases
Esp the pouch ... Will be great for summer
Hope you are keeping well


----------



## shalomjude

Wow amazing


----------



## shalomjude

clu13 said:


> Chanel Tweed espadrilles
> 
> View attachment 3280186



Amazing 
Other msgs were for you too


----------



## clu13

shalomjude said:


> Amazing
> 
> Other msgs were for you too




Thank you hon! Hope you are well!


----------



## Italiandream7

I'm eclectic. I have Coach, Anthropologie, Prada, Michael Kors, Valentino, Kate Spade and D&B that I can think of without digging through my closet.


----------



## Havanese 28

My first Dior, classic Lady Dior in Medium


----------



## BlaCkIriS

Havanese 28 said:


> My first Dior, classic Lady Dior in Medium



Oh wow Dina!!!! Huge congratulation  You finally get your first Dior!! Classic and beautiful &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Enjoy


----------



## BlaCkIriS

pink_fluff said:


> I just have to show these beauties off. I am soooo in love and they are super comfy &#128150;



Gorgeous!!!! Congratulation


----------



## gottabagit

Although I gave Louis his due this month, I strayed and did something I had never done before. I bought my first Chanel, a classic, a black, large flap in Lambskin.




I also scratched an itch that been bothering me for over a year. Here's my Gucci disco bag in red. 


Then it was of to Prada where I purchased these two little beauties.


----------



## Arlene619

I can't believe I finally got my hands on this beauty! Exact design, hw and leather I wanted. My sa told me it just came in and I had to have it.&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## lovieluvslux

SpeedyJC said:


> So excited to get this in. I ordered this clutch from Kate Spade for my wedding in a couple weeks.


So cute! Congratulations on becoming a newlywed.


----------



## Malin

SpeedyJC said:


> So excited to get this in. I ordered this clutch from Kate Spade for my wedding in a couple weeks.




Cute & fun


----------



## SpeedyJC

clu13 said:


> Congrats to you and many happy years to you and the Mister [emoji173]&#65039;





lovieluvslux said:


> So cute! Congratulations on becoming a newlywed.





Malin said:


> Cute & fun



Thank you all. I just love Kate Spade clutches, they are so freakin cool.


----------



## Manchoo78

I just got my 1st Alexander Wang Rockie! Been eyeing this bag for a while. Got it pre loved for a great price!!! I love the color and the studs!!!


----------



## SugarandMochi9

Great "other" bags everyone! I love so many of your choices. 
I like an array of brands, from Coach to LV to Loungefly. I also love handmade bags from everyday folk, such as ones by Jasmine of Pendulous Threads in the UK.
This I have seen on Think Geek and ended up buying it last week at Dallas Comic Con.


----------



## SugarandMochi9

Back


----------



## Dawn72

[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## clu13

Dawn72 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3285053




Gorgeous! That color is amazing!


----------



## clu13

LK Bennett Sylvia boots - so comfortable


----------



## MR1005

Dawn72 said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3285053




So pretty!!!


----------



## MR1005

gottabagit said:


> Although I gave Louis his due this month, I strayed and did something I had never done before. I bought my first Chanel, a classic, a black, large flap in Lambskin.
> View attachment 3280312
> 
> View attachment 3280313
> 
> I also scratched an itch that been bothering me for over a year. Here's my Gucci disco bag in red.
> View attachment 3280314
> 
> Then it was of to Prada where I purchased these two little beauties.
> View attachment 3280315
> 
> View attachment 3280316




Beautiful haul...especially the Chanel!


----------



## gimme_purses

SugarandMochi9 said:


> Great "other" bags everyone! I love so many of your choices.
> I like an array of brands, from Coach to LV to Loungefly. I also love handmade bags from everyday folk, such as ones by Jasmine of Pendulous Threads in the UK.
> This I have seen on Think Geek and ended up buying it last week at Dallas Comic Con.



This is soooo cute!!!  Thanks for sharing the gem


----------



## ViCharm

First it was Fendi, nows it's Chanel! My Le Boy Chanel O-Case


----------



## bagjunkie1997

My Christmas and 40th birthday treasures - but I didn't completely abandon my first LVOE [emoji6]


----------



## Dawn72

clu13 said:


> Gorgeous! That color is amazing!





MR1005 said:


> So pretty!!!



Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
Love your boots Clu!
I love how this wallet's flap shape is identical to the flap shape of my jumbo flap [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## bccgal

gottabagit said:


> Although I gave Louis his due this month, I strayed and did something I had never done before. I bought my first Chanel, a classic, a black, large flap in Lambskin.
> View attachment 3280312
> 
> View attachment 3280313
> 
> I also scratched an itch that been bothering me for over a year. Here's my Gucci disco bag in red.
> View attachment 3280314
> 
> Then it was of to Prada where I purchased these two little beauties.
> View attachment 3280315
> 
> View attachment 3280316



I love you're blue Prada. May I ask what it's called?. &#9786;


----------



## chiclawyer

SugarandMochi9 said:


> Back



Ahhhhh this is adorable!! Huge SW fan here


----------



## exelero

Just got this Ferragamo bracelet in the airport store - coexists very happily side by side with LV! [emoji4]




(Excuse the poor photo quality)


----------



## Brucewayne13

Arlene619 said:


> My first Chanel Mini and first Saint Laurent piece, monogram shw w.o.c. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3275873
> View attachment 3275874



Please let me know what this ysl beauty is called?


----------



## Havanese 28

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3286501
> View attachment 3286502
> 
> 
> LK Bennett Sylvia boots - so comfortable


Fabulous!


----------



## JC1Q84

Gucci Disco Bag....This bag is really photogenic....But I still love my LVoe so so much.....


----------



## Weekend shopper

Hermes Evelyne GM Etoupe


----------



## Classy_Sam

JC1Q84 said:


> View attachment 3292001
> 
> Gucci Disco Bag....This bag is really photogenic....But I still love my LVoe so so much.....




Congrats! I want this as well [emoji7]


----------



## shalomjude

Dawn72 said:


> Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> Love your boots Clu!
> I love how this wallet's flap shape is identical to the flap shape of my jumbo flap [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3287093



Congrats  beautiful pairing


----------



## slang

Weekend shopper said:


> Hermes Evelyne GM Etoupe
> View attachment 3292072



Gorgeous, congrats & enjoy!


----------



## shalomjude

Weekend shopper said:


> Hermes Evelyne GM Etoupe
> View attachment 3292072



Congrats .. great colour


----------



## Weekend shopper

slang said:


> Gorgeous, congrats & enjoy!



Thank you 



shalomjude said:


> Congrats .. great colour



Thank you


----------



## mrsinsyder

Taking a brief detour to the world of expensive shoes... I think this satisfies me, however. I'm way too hard on shoes to invest tons!


----------



## Malin

Wanted a small crossbody so got this Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Messenger 



As I'm very pregnant I won't do a modshot so here's Kate Upton wearing it instead


----------



## Kdbennettjr

I saw this Gucci Blooms collection and couldn't resist!!


----------



## axcarter

My most recent purchase! My last purchase was in Sept and that was a Chanel boy! Now this! Hehe.. but isn't she so beautiful?!


----------



## TeriT

Kdbennettjr said:


> View attachment 3295071
> 
> I saw this Gucci Blooms collection and couldn't resist!!



Love that collection. Beautiful! Enjoy using them!


----------



## Trudysmom

Kdbennettjr said:


> View attachment 3295071
> 
> I saw this Gucci Blooms collection and couldn't resist!!


Beautiful. I love that collection.


----------



## skimilk

SugarandMochi9 said:


> Back



LOL! I loved seeing this among a sea of designer bags! I have Boba Fett version of the same bag- my bf loves Boba Fett so I carry it when I go out with him sometimes. Yours is very cute also! Did you get the matching wallet too?


----------



## SugarandMochi9

skimilk said:


> LOL! I loved seeing this among a sea of designer bags! I have Boba Fett version of the same bag- my bf loves Boba Fett so I carry it when I go out with him sometimes. Yours is very cute also! Did you get the matching wallet too?


Thanks!
The Boba Fett one is great too!
No, I didn't buy the wallet yet. I want the Darth Vader one next.


----------



## Manchoo78

Kdbennettjr said:


> View attachment 3295071
> 
> I saw this Gucci Blooms collection and couldn't resist!!




Love this collection, it is so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Manchoo78

axcarter said:


> My most recent purchase! My last purchase was in Sept and that was a Chanel boy! Now this! Hehe.. but isn't she so beautiful?!




Gorgeous! Enjoy!


----------



## Havanese 28

axcarter said:


> My most recent purchase! My last purchase was in Sept and that was a Chanel boy! Now this! Hehe.. but isn't she so beautiful?!


This is absolutely gorgeous!  Congrats!  I love the color.  Congrats!


----------



## patches11

SugarandMochi9 said:


> Back



That bag is all kinds of awesome!


----------



## Kitty157

View attachment 3296428



Tory Burch pebbled passport holder
(Would have bought LV passport holder if only it had a place for a pen and a snap closure)


----------



## Kitty157

Front


----------



## Kdbennettjr

Kitty157 said:


> View attachment 3296428
> 
> View attachment 3296432
> 
> Tory Burch pebbled passport holder
> (Would have bought LV passport holder if only it had a place for a pen and a snap closure)




I converted a Multicolor PM agenda to a passport holder. But yours is pretty in pink!!


----------



## Meeka41

My first pair of Dior sneakers


----------



## Havanese 28

Isabel Marant the Dicker suede booties in taupe...the perfect footwear for the not quite Winter, not quite Spring weather here in March and April.  They are comfortable, versatile and so fun!


----------



## LaLaLoveLV

Kdbennettjr said:


> View attachment 3295071
> 
> I saw this Gucci Blooms collection and couldn't resist!!



Congratulations on your beautiful haul!  I am looking into purchasing the same Gucci blooms bag.  I am curious as to how Gucci's supreme canvas compares to Louis Vuitton canvas.  Your thoughts please?


----------



## Kdbennettjr

LaLaLoveLV said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful haul!  I am looking into purchasing the same Gucci blooms bag.  I am curious as to how Gucci's supreme canvas compares to Louis Vuitton canvas.  Your thoughts please?



Thank you so much!!
The canvas is stiffer. The bag can stand on its own without sagging. Although I did buy an organizer to put inside. The bottom has an extra layer of canvas at the bottom to hold its shape. A lot of times I leave it open and carry it with the shoulder strap and it doesn't loose shape, doesn't sag in the middle


----------



## SugarandMochi9

I went to look at pens, and also ended up taking this bag charm home with me.


----------



## Shakilano1

SugarandMochi9 said:


> I went to look at pens, and also ended up taking this bag charm home with me.




So cute!


----------



## Venessa84

SugarandMochi9 said:


> I went to look at pens, and also ended up taking this bag charm home with me.





Shakilano1 said:


> So cute!



Agreed, definitely a cutie!!


----------



## Jenergyup

SugarandMochi9 said:


> I went to look at pens, and also ended up taking this bag charm home with me.




Love this! Can you kindly tell me the item description? I looked online but the charm I found on the website looked a little different- I like your model better (I don't see it anymore Here's what I found:


----------



## Malin

My latest addition, the Mulberry medium oxblood cara with rivets in silky calf leather.
A practical bag that one can wear in a lot of ways: handheld, armcrook, on the shoulder, as backpack and crossbody 



Here's a family photo with my other march additions (BV Intrecciato Messenger, Alma BB with studs):


----------



## TheMrsKwok

Got a Tiffany key


----------



## Malin

SugarandMochi9 said:


> I went to look at pens, and also ended up taking this bag charm home with me.



That is so cute!


----------



## luckyseven01

clu13 said:


> Chanel accessories - deauville denim phone case and o case
> 
> View attachment 3269911




Hi clu! Love these items! Mind sharing style number and price for the O case? Thanks dear.


----------



## Jenergyup

TheMrsKwok said:


> Got a Tiffany key
> 
> View attachment 3305927
> View attachment 3305928




That is so beautiful!! Wow!![emoji7] Congrats!


----------



## Jenergyup

I just ordered this super cute Cupid bear charm from MCM for my Palm Springs Mini! [emoji7]


----------



## bagjunkie1997

Ok, I think I'm done. Yeah...that wasn't convincing to me either! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## OnlyLV4ME

Jenergyup said:


> I just ordered this super cute Cupid bear charm from MCM for my Palm Springs Mini! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3306187



Can you give a link to this? Love it!!
Thanks


----------



## Jenergyup

OnlyLV4ME said:


> Can you give a link to this? Love it!!
> 
> Thanks




Sure!  

http://www.mcmworldwide.com/en/wome...AVI13IG001.html?cgid=Women-Accessories-Charms


----------



## Jenergyup

Jenergyup said:


> Sure!
> 
> http://www.mcmworldwide.com/en/wome...AVI13IG001.html?cgid=Women-Accessories-Charms




I tested the link and it worked initially but now just takes you to the website. Just search for bag charms....


----------



## SugarandMochi9

Jenergyup said:


> Love this! Can you kindly tell me the item description? I looked online but the charm I found on the website looked a little different- I like your model better (I don't see it anymore Here's what I found:
> View attachment 3305811


I believe that is it, just a bad image on the website. 
And the charm you got is super cute!


----------



## SugarandMochi9

Shakilano1 said:


> So cute!





Venessa84 said:


> Agreed, definitely a cutie!!





Malin said:


> That is so cute!


Thanks, ladies! 
Malin, that oxblood bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Malin

SugarandMochi9 said:


> Thanks, ladies!
> 
> Malin, that oxblood bag is gorgeous!




Thank you!


----------



## starrynite_87

Mansur Gavriel bucket


----------



## Jenergyup

starrynite_87 said:


> Mansur Gavriel bucket
> View attachment 3307693




Beautiful!


----------



## Jenergyup

Here's a cute backpack charm I got to put on the small pocket zipper pull for my Palm Spring Mini Backpack... It's from Juicy Couture (idea from another TPFer who has a cupcake charm). Kind of silly- mini backpack charm for my mini backpack. [emoji12][emoji122]&#127996;[emoji8]


----------



## candiesgirl408

Got myself a lambskin black Chanel old medium boy!! 

It has been in my list for awhile now... Now that this is crossed off, I'm looking at a capucines!


----------



## candiesgirl408

Jenergyup said:


> Here's a cute backpack charm I got to put on the small pocket zipper pull for my Palm Spring Mini Backpack... It's from Juicy Couture (idea from another TPFer who has a cupcake charm). Kind of silly- mini backpack charm for my mini backpack. [emoji12][emoji122]&#127996;[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308490




I don't think it's silly at all! It's so cute!!! 


I love the idea! Reminds of an Instagram picture I saw with the fendi backpack bag charm on the actual large fendi monster backpack! I think it's a darling idea!


----------



## Jenergyup

candiesgirl408 said:


> I don't think it's silly at all! It's so cute!!!
> 
> 
> I love the idea! Reminds of an Instagram picture I saw with the fendi backpack bag charm on the actual large fendi monster backpack! I think it's a darling idea!




Thanks for your comment! I have always loved little things since I was a little girl so these little things make me happy! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## clu13

luckyseven01 said:


> Hi clu! Love these items! Mind sharing style number and price for the O case? Thanks dear.




Hey luckyseven! Here is the tag - this used to be on Chanel.com but I think it's been replaced by the new season items.


----------



## clu13

candiesgirl408 said:


> Got myself a lambskin black Chanel old medium boy!!
> 
> It has been in my list for awhile now... Now that this is crossed off, I'm looking at a capucines!
> 
> View attachment 3308508
> View attachment 3308509




Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Arlene619

I just won this beauty on ebay, from one of my favorite youtubers. I've been looking for a little wallet to match my caviar boy, down to the hw and bag color. I'm loving the fact that it has a window for your drivers license and it doesn't have a plastic over it. It's  never been used and I'm soooo excited.. it's arriving tomorrow &#65532; &#65532;  Not sure what season but the serial number starts at 22. I have no idea how much these retail for, I guess I got a good deal lol


----------



## candiesgirl408

Arlene619 said:


> I just won this beauty on ebay, from one of my favorite youtubers. I've been looking for a little wallet to match my caviar boy, down to the hw and bag color. I'm loving the fact that it has a window for your drivers license and it doesn't have a plastic over it. It's  never been used and I'm soooo excited.. it's arriving tomorrow &#65532; &#65532;  Not sure what season but the serial number starts at 22. I have no idea how much these retail for, I guess I got a good deal lol




Congrats!!!! I've been wanting one of these in black caviar.. I have it in the cobalt blue caviar though from 16C. I ended up just purchasing a lambskin version of this one the other day. Should be in by the end of the week. Enjoy yours!


----------



## candiesgirl408

Unboxing 2/3 of my Chanel caviar coin purse!! Woohoo! 

One more to go...


----------



## luckyseven01

clu13 said:


> Hey luckyseven! Here is the tag - this used to be on Chanel.com but I think it's been replaced by the new season items.
> 
> View attachment 3309880




Many thanks! I meant to ask for the cell pouch info in case you have that handy. Sent my SA pics, but she said she's never seen.


----------



## pandorabox

Jenergyup said:


> Here's a cute backpack charm I got to put on the small pocket zipper pull for my Palm Spring Mini Backpack... It's from Juicy Couture (idea from another TPFer who has a cupcake charm). Kind of silly- mini backpack charm for my mini backpack. [emoji12][emoji122]&#127996;[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308490




Awwww. I think it's cute!


----------



## Arlene619

candiesgirl408 said:


> Congrats!!!! I've been wanting one of these in black caviar.. I have it in the cobalt blue caviar though from 16C. I ended up just purchasing a lambskin version of this one the other day. Should be in by the end of the week. Enjoy yours!


Thanks so much! Oooh I would love to see yours when it arrives, I should've went for a brighter color but I like to stay in my comfort zone. Lol. [emoji173]


----------



## Arlene619

candiesgirl408 said:


> View attachment 3309961
> 
> 
> Unboxing 2/3 of my Chanel caviar coin purse!! Woohoo!
> 
> One more to go...


Omg this is perfect !!! Was it easy for you to find this beauty?


----------



## luckyseven01

candiesgirl408 said:


> View attachment 3309961
> 
> 
> Unboxing 2/3 of my Chanel caviar coin purse!! Woohoo!
> 
> One more to go...




Nice! Congrats!


----------



## chiclawyer

candiesgirl408 said:


> Got myself a lambskin black Chanel old medium boy!!
> 
> It has been in my list for awhile now... Now that this is crossed off, I'm looking at a capucines!
> 
> View attachment 3308508
> View attachment 3308509



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Jenergyup

pandorabox said:


> Awwww. I think it's cute!




Thanks pandorabox!  will post when I get it!


----------



## clu13

luckyseven01 said:


> Many thanks! I meant to ask for the cell pouch info in case you have that handy. Sent my SA pics, but she said she's never seen.







Allegedly, this was the last one that NM had back in February but maybe a few were returned.


----------



## candiesgirl408

Arlene619 said:


> Omg this is perfect !!! Was it easy for you to find this beauty?




It actually was! I just went into the authentic finds thread under Chanel and saw it. Pmed the original poster, got her SA's info and I bought it & another card case like the black caviar one posted above =]


----------



## candiesgirl408

chiclawyer said:


> Absolutely stunning!




Thank you chiclawyer! March has been a good month for me  hope you get to cross of something from your wish list!


----------



## candiesgirl408

luckyseven01 said:


> Nice! Congrats!




Thank you!!


----------



## candiesgirl408

Arlene619 said:


> Thanks so much! Oooh I would love to see yours when it arrives, I should've went for a brighter color but I like to stay in my comfort zone. Lol. [emoji173]




Don't think that! You made an excellent choice. Black caviar will be your daily wallet and you will find the most use out of it because it won't show wear. My cobalt blue one shows some darkening on the corners but still love it. Will definitely show my lambskin one. It comes in tomorrow!!! 

But for now my cobalt:


----------



## yayuii

candiesgirl408 said:


> Don't think that! You made an excellent choice. Black caviar will be your daily wallet and you will find the most use out of it because it won't show wear. My cobalt blue one shows some darkening on the corners but still love it. Will definitely show my lambskin one. It comes in tomorrow!!!
> 
> But for now my cobalt:
> 
> View attachment 3310737
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310735



I am SO IN LOVE with this colour. Do they do cobalt blue bags as well?


----------



## sashaj

Michael kors 6 ring key holder, I bought to try out since I've never had a key holder and wanted to see how much I'd use it before investing in the LV, plus it has more card slots so it's more useful as a mini wallet


----------



## litchi

Malin said:


> Wanted a small crossbody so got this Bottega Veneta Intrecciato Messenger
> View attachment 3295029
> 
> 
> As I'm very pregnant I won't do a modshot so here's Kate Upton wearing it instead
> View attachment 3295030
> 
> View attachment 3295031



Super cute BV crossbody!  I'm sure you look great with it, babybump and all.


----------



## litchi

sashaj said:


> Michael kors 6 ring key holder, I bought to try out since I've never had a key holder
> View attachment 3310828





candiesgirl408 said:


> But for now my cobalt:
> 
> View attachment 3310735



Love your blue slgs, ladies! &#128153;


----------



## candiesgirl408

yayuii said:


> I am SO IN LOVE with this colour. Do they do cobalt blue bags as well?




Yes they do! However they sell quickly! Check out the Chanel forum under authentic finds... You may be able to find one!!


----------



## candiesgirl408

Woohoo, after a very long search, I found another Chanel card case with an ID slot in black lambskin!!! Wanted caviar but at this point I don't even care!! Yay!!!


----------



## Arlene619

My piece finally came in! I've been searching so long for  something to match my caviar boy. Here it is!&#128525; my card case  in  caviar with ruthenium hw


----------



## Arlene619

candiesgirl408 said:


> View attachment 3311804
> View attachment 3311805
> View attachment 3311806
> View attachment 3311807
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo, after a very long search, I found another Chanel card case with an ID slot in black lambskin!!! Wanted caviar but at this point I don't even care!! Yay!!!


Congrats! We're pretty much wallet twinsies[emoji7]


----------



## Beanzy

My first Gucci bag. This is the first time I've stepped out on Mr. Vuitton with a bag.


----------



## Arlene619

Taking this beauty out for the first time in a long while, I forgot about this cutie


----------



## litchi

Arlene619 said:


> Taking this beauty out for the first time in a long while, I forgot about this cutie
> View attachment 3318669



Such eye candy, Arlene619!


----------



## KM7029

I got quite the odd mix this past week.  Two small black bags, one from the Coach Outlet & the other MK.

Chanel is on the way.

Not planning to step out on LV too much.


----------



## Shakilano1

[emoji87] I bought myself an Erin tote bag from modalu as I wanted a bag for work where I can dump my work laptop in. However having said that, that Erin bag contains SLGs from LV [emoji51]


----------



## heartLV

Bought this clean and chic PS11 to greet spring and summer. Sooo in love with her&#128525;&#128525;&#128522;. Move a bit from brown LV canvas to bright leather color&#128522;


----------



## Manchoo78

Beanzy said:


> My first Gucci bag. This is the first time I've stepped out on Mr. Vuitton with a bag.




I love the disco bag!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Beanzy

Manchoo78 said:


> I love the disco bag!!! Congrats!!!


Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## AAxxx

Completed my chanel collection [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Now I'm chanel content [emoji5]&#65039;!!!


----------



## Havanese 28

Dior Large Promenade in metallic gold


----------



## Havanese 28

heartLV said:


> Bought this clean and chic PS11 to greet spring and summer. Sooo in love with her&#128525;&#128525;&#128522;. Move a bit from brown LV canvas to bright leather color&#128522;


This is a beautiful choice!  So chic!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Havanese 28

AAxxx said:


> Completed my chanel collection [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Now I'm chanel content [emoji5]&#65039;!!!
> View attachment 3319967
> 
> View attachment 3319968


Gorgeous classic.  Enjoy!


----------



## AAxxx

sashaj said:


> Michael kors 6 ring key holder, I bought to try out since I've never had a key holder and wanted to see how much I'd use it before investing in the LV, plus it has more card slots so it's more useful as a mini wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310827
> View attachment 3310828




That's a very good idea!! How are you finding it? Will you take the leap and invest in an LV one you think?


----------



## AAxxx

Havanese 28 said:


> Dior Large Promenade in metallic gold




Wow! That's quite a statement piece! I'm sure it'll be a head turner wherever you wear it! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## AAxxx

Havanese 28 said:


> Gorgeous classic.  Enjoy!




Thanks Havanese [emoji3]


----------



## Havanese 28

AAxxx said:


> Wow! That's quite a statement piece! I'm sure it'll be a head turner wherever you wear it! Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you.  It's a little more subdued in real life.  It fills a void in my collection for a dressy small bag when the event is dressy, but not formal and it acts as a neutral for me since I wear a lot of ivory, beige and lighter colors.  I think I could get away with it with dressed up denim and heels with this for dinner out too.  It's fun.


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

AAxxx said:


> Completed my chanel collection [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Now I'm chanel content [emoji5]&#65039;!!!
> View attachment 3319967
> 
> View attachment 3319968



Bag twinsssssss!! Last series (12) with real gollllld! Congrats! If I never had another Chanel bag, and just this I'd be more than happy!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## sashaj

AAxxx said:


> That's a very good idea!! How are you finding it? Will you take the leap and invest in an LV one you think?




Yes, when this one needs replacing I will. Having a key holder isn't as cumbersome as I thought it might be


----------



## AAxxx

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Bag twinsssssss!! Last series (12) with real gollllld! Congrats! If I never had another Chanel bag, and just this I'd be more than happy!! Congrats!!!!!




Yay twinsies!!! I still can't believe I got hold of this. I knew I wanted a single flap with the 24k plated gold and out of the blue this just popped up at my local consignment store in like new condition. I just had to snap it up and so glad I did. Mine is 12 series too. 
Congrats on yours!!! It's so puffy and shiny! Wear it in good health!!


----------



## AAxxx

sashaj said:


> Yes, when this one needs replacing I will. Having a key holder isn't as cumbersome as I thought it might be




That's great to know and congrats again!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

AAxxx said:


> Yay twinsies!!! I still can't believe I got hold of this. I knew I wanted a single flap with the 24k plated gold and out of the blue this just popped up at my local consignment store in like new condition. I just had to snap it up and so glad I did. Mine is 12 series too.
> Congrats on yours!!! It's so puffy and shiny! Wear it in good health!!



Yes! Does yours have 3 vertical stripes on the lower right C too? I think so right? Definitely twinsies! We were very very lucky to get a bag from the last series of real 24k! Thank you and same to you!!! I agree!! Soooo puffy!!!!! And so soft compared to the newer Caviar jumbos&#128064; Good health to you too


----------



## luckyseven01

So, my sister has a thing against luxury goods, but she does like for me to select bags and accessories for her when I see things in a price range she's comfortable with. Last week I was in target and picked up a few items for her. Next thing I knew, I wanted a few things for myself. I love mixing luxe with not-so-luxe at the same time. 

Here's a tote from target adorned with a target bandeau and with two target cosmetic pouches (floral and yellow patterned) with some of my LV goodies inside. Leaving for a trip today and will use this as my carry on.


----------



## luckyseven01

And another recent non-LV item I ran into. I've never purchased anything from Gucci before, but fell for this print because of sentimental reasons related to birds.


----------



## Havanese 28

luckyseven01 said:


> And another recent non-LV item I ran into. I've never purchased anything from Gucci before, but fell for this print because of sentimental reasons related to birds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322734
> View attachment 3322735
> View attachment 3322736
> View attachment 3322737


This is very pretty!  Congrats and enjoy your new items.  I love the print on your Gucci wallet.


----------



## Havanese 28

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Bag twinsssssss!! Last series (12) with real gollllld! Congrats! If I never had another Chanel bag, and just this I'd be more than happy!! Congrats!!!!!


Congrats on your gorgeous classic!  Black/ gold is just so beautiful and your bag looks amazing.  I'm sure you'll love and use it for a very long time.


----------



## Karinism

Charlotte Olympia Dolly pumps in black suede. These are surprisingly not too bad for a 6 inch heels...


----------



## luckyseven01

Havanese 28 said:


> This is very pretty!  Congrats and enjoy your new items.  I love the print on your Gucci wallet.




Thanks!!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Havanese 28 said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous classic!  Black/ gold is just so beautiful and your bag looks amazing.  I'm sure you'll love and use it for a very long time.



You're so sweet Havanese! Thank you! Yes I think this will be one of those heirlooms &#10084;&#65039;&#128092;


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Karinism said:


> Charlotte Olympia Dolly pumps in black suede. These are surprisingly not too bad for a 6 inch heels...



LOVE these!!!! Wear them in good luck!! What a cool design!!!! Looks like they can only be worn by pros &#128096; Beautiful!


----------



## AAxxx

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Yes! Does yours have 3 vertical stripes on the lower right C too? I think so right? Definitely twinsies! We were very very lucky to get a bag from the last series of real 24k! Thank you and same to you!!! I agree!! Soooo puffy!!!!! And so soft compared to the newer Caviar jumbos[emoji102] Good health to you too




Yes- 3 verticle stripes on the lower right c [emoji5]&#65039;!!! Aren't we lucky?! Hooray!! Enjoy it!!


----------



## tinks14

Karinism said:


> Charlotte Olympia Dolly pumps in black suede. These are surprisingly not too bad for a 6 inch heels...


Wow! I wish i could wear heels they are gorgeous


----------



## Karinism

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> LOVE these!!!! Wear them in good luck!! What a cool design!!!! Looks like they can only be worn by pros &#128096; Beautiful!



Thank you! I'd been eyeing these for quite some time... And the wedges also, but those are for the real pros hehehe



tinks14 said:


> Wow! I wish i could wear heels they are gorgeous



Thanks, it feels ok after 30 minutes lol and now I've been wearing them for 7 hours straight (mostly sitting down though!)


----------



## Donauwaller

luckyseven01 said:


> And another recent non-LV item I ran into. I've never purchased anything from Gucci before, but fell for this print because of sentimental reasons related to birds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322734
> View attachment 3322735
> View attachment 3322736
> View attachment 3322737




Also had my first serious visit to Gucci! Almost ended up with the Tian print as well, but then loved this little beauty even more [emoji254]




And the matching box and bag are adorable...


----------



## meg_in_blue

luckyseven01 said:


> And another recent non-LV item I ran into. I've never purchased anything from Gucci before, but fell for this print because of sentimental reasons related to birds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322734
> View attachment 3322735
> View attachment 3322736
> View attachment 3322737



I love Gucci this season.  I think the florals and birds are such a lovely touch.  Congrats!!


----------



## luckyseven01

Donauwaller said:


> Also had my first serious visit to Gucci! Almost ended up with the Tian print as well, but then loved this little beauty even more [emoji254]
> View attachment 3322879
> 
> View attachment 3322880
> 
> And the matching box and bag are adorable...




Darling piece! And yes, the boxes are great!! They did a good job this season. Can't say I'll become a Gucci fan, but love these florals and birds.


----------



## Rose71

Donauwaller said:


> Also had my first serious visit to Gucci! Almost ended up with the Tian print as well, but then loved this little beauty even more [emoji254]
> View attachment 3322879
> 
> View attachment 3322880
> 
> And the matching box and bag are adorable...


lovely congrats, what price has it?


----------



## Rose71

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Bag twinsssssss!! Last series (12) with real gollllld! Congrats! If I never had another Chanel bag, and just this I'd be more than happy!! Congrats!!!!!


That is a womens dream


----------



## Donauwaller

luckyseven01 said:


> Darling piece! And yes, the boxes are great!! They did a good job this season. Can't say I'll become a Gucci fan, but love these florals and birds.




No, me either. They don't have a lot of styles that appeal to me, it's just these prints I find beautiful. Plus, what bugs me, on reselling Gucci you will most certainly loose quite some money!


----------



## Donauwaller

Rose71 said:


> lovely congrats, what price has it?




This little card case was 195, which is a little less than a canvas LV card case would be. To be honest, I'm a tad disappointed, as I thought I could use it as a downsize wallet. But you can't keep coins in there, they fall out as soon as you open it [emoji52].
But it works for cards and receipts, and certainly is a pleasure to look at...


----------



## Havanese 28

Donauwaller said:


> Also had my first serious visit to Gucci! Almost ended up with the Tian print as well, but then loved this little beauty even more [emoji254]
> View attachment 3322879
> 
> View attachment 3322880
> 
> And the matching box and bag are adorable...


This is absolutely beautiful!  I love the print and the colors.  The size is perfect for use in small bags too.  Congrats and enjoy it.


----------



## Arlene619

My newest Chanel purchase. I don't know what to tell my hubby when he sees it. So for now, I'll have to admire it in secret &#128586;


----------



## slang

Arlene619 said:


> My newest Chanel purchase. I don't know what to tell my hubby when he sees it. So for now, I'll have to admire it in secret &#128586;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327652



Gorgeous colour! Congrats & enjoy


----------



## 12Roses

Arlene619 said:


> My newest Chanel purchase. I don't know what to tell my hubby when he sees it. So for now, I'll have to admire it in secret &#128586;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327652



Thats gorgeous!


----------



## clu13

Arlene619 said:


> My newest Chanel purchase. I don't know what to tell my hubby when he sees it. So for now, I'll have to admire it in secret [emoji87]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327652




This is absolutely stunning!


----------



## clu13

luckyseven01 said:


> And another recent non-LV item I ran into. I've never purchased anything from Gucci before, but fell for this print because of sentimental reasons related to birds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322734
> View attachment 3322735
> View attachment 3322736
> View attachment 3322737




Congrats to you - these are lovely! Gucci knocked it out of the park this season!


----------



## luckyseven01

clu13 said:


> Congrats to you - these are lovely! Gucci knocked it out of the park this season!




Thanks! I hope they never do again! It's enough managing my addictions to LV and Chanel. It's been great ignoring Gucci, Prada, etc. lol.


----------



## Arlene619

slang said:


> Gorgeous colour! Congrats & enjoy





12Roses said:


> Thats gorgeous!





clu13 said:


> This is absolutely stunning!


Thank you soo much[emoji173]


----------



## Camaro Chic

Wee bit of a steal preloved on eBay, Hermés Ulysse GM in EUC with new refill for $165. How could I say no?!


----------



## Rose71

Arlene619 said:


> My newest Chanel purchase. I don't know what to tell my hubby when he sees it. So for now, I'll have to admire it in secret &#128586;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327652


Amazing..Love


----------



## Camaro Chic

Arlene619 said:


> My newest Chanel purchase. I don't know what to tell my hubby when he sees it. So for now, I'll have to admire it in secret &#128586;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327652



Oh, WOW.


----------



## slang

My HG - black Hermes GM Evelyne! It smells divine!!!


----------



## BisonBeauty10

karinism said:


> charlotte olympia dolly pumps in black suede. These are surprisingly not too bad for a 6 inch heels...


swooooning!!!


----------



## sdhal001

Arlene619 said:


> My newest Chanel purchase. I don't know what to tell my hubby when he sees it. So for now, I'll have to admire it in secret &#128586;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3327652


Wowww, that bag is stunning!


----------



## leooh

luckyseven01 said:


> And another recent non-LV item I ran into. I've never purchased anything from Gucci before, but fell for this print because of sentimental reasons related to birds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322734
> View attachment 3322735
> View attachment 3322736
> View attachment 3322737




I'm in love with this.... i think i need this in my life pronto!


----------



## Arlene619

sdhal001 said:


> Wowww, that bag is stunning!


Thank you [emoji173]


----------



## luckyseven01

leooh said:


> I'm in love with this.... i think i need this in my life pronto!




Thanks! It is excellent quality and construction. Beautiful leather interior and great canvas interior. Also seems it won't chip based on how the pattern is screened. 

Go have a look!


----------



## SugarandMochi9

That Chanel bag is gorgeous. The color is stunning! 

I made a few non luxury purchases.

One I was looking for to pair up with R2. 

Another from an indie maker.

Also purchased a Rebecca Minkoff bag "Regan" satchel in Lilac. 

http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/regan-satchel-spring2016-pale-lilac?src=catalogsearch


----------



## SugarandMochi9

Couldn't get both in first post.


----------



## Donauwaller

SugarandMochi9 said:


> That Chanel bag is gorgeous. The color is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> I made a few non luxury purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> One I was looking for to pair up with R2.
> 
> 
> 
> Another from an indie maker.
> 
> 
> 
> Also purchased a Rebecca Minkoff bag "Regan" satchel in Lilac.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/regan-satchel-spring2016-pale-lilac?src=catalogsearch




Wow, now this is to my liking...[emoji834]&#65039;far on the dark side!


----------



## BagsNBoots

SugarandMochi9 said:


> That Chanel bag is gorgeous. The color is stunning!
> 
> I made a few non luxury purchases.
> 
> One I was looking for to pair up with R2.
> 
> Another from an indie maker.
> 
> Also purchased a Rebecca Minkoff bag "Regan" satchel in Lilac.
> 
> http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/regan-satchel-spring2016-pale-lilac?src=catalogsearch



OMG! Where did you get that darth vader bag???!!! It's fabulous.  Please share


----------



## SugarandMochi9

BagsNBoots said:


> OMG! Where did you get that darth vader bag???!!! It's fabulous.  Please share


Thanks. 
I bought this one from Box Lunch, and it should also be on the Lounge Fly website, sometimes Think Geek as well. 



Donauwaller said:


> Wow, now this is to my liking...[emoji834]&#65039;far on the dark side!


----------



## Arlene619

SugarandMochi9 said:


> That Chanel bag is gorgeous. The color is stunning!
> 
> I made a few non luxury purchases.
> 
> One I was looking for to pair up with R2.
> 
> Another from an indie maker.
> 
> Also purchased a Rebecca Minkoff bag "Regan" satchel in Lilac.
> 
> http://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/regan-satchel-spring2016-pale-lilac?src=catalogsearch


Love this!!!! I'm into backpacks and Disneyland had a backpack very similar in design to your bag.. darn.. I knew I should've bought it! Love your bag [emoji7]


----------



## fabuleux

I must have gone completely crazy because I cheated on Louis with these outrageous sandals from Coach. I can't wait to receive them!


----------



## Meeka41

fabuleux said:


> I must have gone completely crazy because I cheated on Louis with these outrageous sandals from Coach. I can't wait to receive them!
> View attachment 3330148
> View attachment 3330149




But it's a good crazy meow they are cuuuuute[emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## fabuleux

Meeka41 said:


> But it's a good crazy meow they are cuuuuute[emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## KM7029

slang said:


> My HG - black Hermes GM Evelyne! It smells divine!!!



Wow, very nice!  Black is always a wonderful choice too!  Big CONGRATS!


----------



## luv_bagz

My new Madewell Lafayette Bucket Bag in English Saddle [emoji7]

Perfect size, color and price point [emoji108]
	

		
			
		

		
	




From Shopbop with 25% off!!


----------



## slang

KM7029 said:


> Wow, very nice!  Black is always a wonderful choice too!  Big CONGRATS!



Thanks, I've worn her for the last 2 days and LOVE her. So comfy & can fit a ton!


----------



## Donauwaller

fabuleux said:


> I must have gone completely crazy because I cheated on Louis with these outrageous sandals from Coach. I can't wait to receive them!
> View attachment 3330148
> View attachment 3330149




Rather looks like you've gone wild ...[emoji234].
Love that style, sandals for men are difficult.


----------



## slang

luv_bagz said:


> My new Madewell Lafayette Bucket Bag in English Saddle [emoji7]
> 
> Perfect size, color and price point [emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330247
> 
> 
> From Shopbop with 25% off!!



Love the colour! Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Is this an okay place to ask a non-LV opinion or feedback? I'm seriously contemplating a Hermes Evelyne PM. Does anybody have any experience with that one? Thanks!


----------



## SugarandMochi9

luv_bagz said:


> My new Madewell Lafayette Bucket Bag in English Saddle [emoji7]
> 
> Perfect size, color and price point [emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330247
> 
> 
> From Shopbop with 25% off!!



This is very pretty. The leather looks soft but sturdy. 



Arlene619 said:


> Love this!!!! I'm into backpacks and Disneyland had a backpack very similar in design to your bag.. darn.. I knew I should've bought it! Love your bag [emoji7]



Thanks! I think I have seen the backpack you mentioned on the Lounge Fly site!


----------



## leooh

Just brought this beauty home last night, thanks for sharing in my joy!


----------



## tinks14

She is beautiful, enjoy


----------



## leooh

tinks14 said:


> She is beautiful, enjoy




thank you dear


----------



## Havanese 28

leooh said:


> View attachment 3332111
> View attachment 3332112
> 
> 
> Just brought this beauty home last night, thanks for sharing in my joy!


What a stunning leather and hardware combination on this gorgeous classic!  Your bag is positively beautiful!  The Lady Dior is the epitome of elegance and it's so well- made and timeless.  I continue to be so pleasantly surprised at how versatile this beauty is.  Congrats and enjoy!  You chose well.


----------



## leooh

Havanese 28 said:


> What a stunning leather and hardware combination on this gorgeous classic!  Your bag is positively beautiful!  The Lady Dior is the epitome of elegance and it's so well- made and timeless.  I continue to be so pleasantly surprised at how versatile this beauty is.  Congrats and enjoy!  You chose well.




Thank you dear Havanese, I know you have a beautiful black LD too, I read through all the LD threads before taking the plunge! I hope she can stay beautiful under ny care wish me luck


----------



## clu13

slang said:


> My HG - black Hermes GM Evelyne! It smells divine!!!



Congrats on your evie! It is truly a perfect bag! Enjoy!


----------



## slang

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Is this an okay place to ask a non-LV opinion or feedback? I'm seriously contemplating a Hermes Evelyne PM. Does anybody have any experience with that one? Thanks!



I just bought a black GM last week, I have used it everyday since and love it! The leather is divine (it's clemence), its a little smooshy so I use a bag insert - plus it helps organize all my junk.
I still love all my LV's - I just wanted a nice cross body bag and LV had nothing to tempt me. I am content with my LV collection now anyways.
I can see getting another evelyne down the road in a fun bright colour, but I wanted to start off with a neutral so I went with black.
What colour are you thinking about?


----------



## slang

clu13 said:


> Congrats on your evie! It is truly a perfect bag! Enjoy!



Thank you! I am really enjoying her!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

slang said:


> I just bought a black GM last week, I have used it everyday since and love it! The leather is divine (it's clemence), its a little smooshy so I use a bag insert - plus it helps organize all my junk.
> 
> I still love all my LV's - I just wanted a nice cross body bag and LV had nothing to tempt me. I am content with my LV collection now anyways.
> 
> I can see getting another evelyne down the road in a fun bright colour, but I wanted to start off with a neutral so I went with black.
> 
> What colour are you thinking about?




I like several colors and there are 3 on Fashionphile I'm really contemplating. There are only 3 colors available online in the PM and the orange is the only one I like. 

Was there a particular reason you went with the clemence? Thank you!!


----------



## skyqueen

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Is this an okay place to ask a non-LV opinion or feedback? I'm seriously contemplating a Hermes Evelyne PM. Does anybody have any experience with that one? Thanks!







slang said:


> I just bought a black GM last week, I have used it everyday since and love it! The leather is divine (it's clemence), its a little smooshy so I use a bag insert - plus it helps organize all my junk.
> 
> I still love all my LV's - I just wanted a nice cross body bag and LV had nothing to tempt me. I am content with my LV collection now anyways.
> 
> I can see getting another evelyne down the road in a fun bright colour, but I wanted to start off with a neutral so I went with black.
> 
> What colour are you thinking about?




I have a black Evelyne PM and love it!


----------



## slang

PinkInTheBlue said:


> I like several colors and there are 3 on Fashionphile I'm really contemplating. There are only 3 colors available online in the PM and the orange is the only one I like.
> 
> Was there a particular reason you went with the clemence? Thank you!!



I went with Clemence because it's a GM size and I wanted it to mold to my body and be smooshy.
The other colours I wanted were gold, orange or a red. Orange is gorgeous, oh well maybe  another someday


----------



## clu13

One of the last Goyard Grendine bags from NYC and my first hobo bag ever.


----------



## LVoeletters

candiesgirl408 said:


> Don't think that! You made an excellent choice. Black caviar will be your daily wallet and you will find the most use out of it because it won't show wear. My cobalt blue one shows some darkening on the corners but still love it. Will definitely show my lambskin one. It comes in tomorrow!!!
> 
> But for now my cobalt:
> 
> View attachment 3310737
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310735




Holy moly that is one heck of a blue!!! I love it! May I ask how much it was? I was considering an Lv pocket organizer but this is so pretty!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Havanese 28 said:


> Isabel Marant the Dicker suede booties in taupe...the perfect footwear for the not quite Winter, not quite Spring weather here in March and April.  They are comfortable, versatile and so fun!



Shoes are cute but I want the cute kitty!


----------



## Havanese 28

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Shoes are cute but I want the cute kitty!


Thanks!  He's a keeper!  I had ( still  have) a Persian cat and somehow I inherited my oldest Son's cat when his Med school roommate was allergic, and this guy was on display at a local pet store with a no- kill shelter and my youngest son wanted to add him to our mix.  He's been a great addition.  A year after that, we got a Havanese puppy. This cat and Stella, our pup, are great friends!  I love animals but I'm at my quota.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

clu13 said:


> One of the last Goyard Grendine bags from NYC and my first hobo bag ever.
> 
> View attachment 3334146




Absolutely wonderful!! I love Goyard! Congratulations [emoji3]


----------



## clu13

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Absolutely wonderful!! I love Goyard! Congratulations [emoji3]




Thank you! 

Also, you should grab an Evelyn! I have a GM in gold and it is such a wonderful bag. I tried on the pm and GM and both look great. Since it was going to be a travel bag, I like the little bit of extra space. But I'd like add a PM in a color in the near future. I carried my evie all over NYC this weekend and I only saw one other (in black).


----------



## candiesgirl408

LVoeletters said:


> Holy moly that is one heck of a blue!!! I love it! May I ask how much it was? I was considering an Lv pocket organizer but this is so pretty!




Sorry didn't know you had quoted my post. It costs $450+tax. I actually like this more than the pocket organizer. It's more money but for me, it's actually leather and the ID slot is so worth the extra money. It's so convenient to show my ID when I'm out and about now. 

I also got this piece in black lambskin and I'm absolutely loving it. Very soft and luxe. And so far, no scratches. Everything buffs out =]


----------



## candiesgirl408

leooh said:


> View attachment 3332111
> View attachment 3332112
> 
> 
> Just brought this beauty home last night, thanks for sharing in my joy!




What a beauty. I've been eyeing the lady diors but haven't gotten the guts to go try one on... Too scared to fall in love and justify the price! Lol


----------



## candiesgirl408

New reissue baby! Yay! I'm a big card holder collector... It's a bad habit but I use these SLGs so much they're worth it to me =]


----------



## leooh

candiesgirl408 said:


> What a beauty. I've been eyeing the lady diors but haven't gotten the guts to go try one on... Too scared to fall in love and justify the price! Lol




I know exactly what you mean! Love don't have to be justified though..... haha. Well, I tell myself if I find myself pining for it after one or two weeks, it's meant to be. That's why I pulled the trigger. Try the LD, it is a classic for a reason!


----------



## Bumbles

candiesgirl408 said:


> View attachment 3335507
> 
> 
> New reissue baby! Yay! I'm a big card holder collector... It's a bad habit but I use these SLGs so much they're worth it to me =]



It's beauitful. Will look great once your mini backpack arrives.


----------



## Speedster

I like Kipling bags and have just bought a cheetah print hobo.


----------



## FunBagz

My non-LV haul from Paris and Vienna...lots of Chanel and some wrist candy from my DH.


----------



## sayakayumi

FunBagz said:


> My non-LV haul from Paris and Vienna...lots of Chanel and some wrist candy from my DH.


 All beautiful, huge congrats!


----------



## Traclyn

FunBagz said:


> My non-LV haul from Paris and Vienna...lots of Chanel and some wrist candy from my DH.




Beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Dawn72

Hermes Dogon Duo in the color Bambou. Oh my! [emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## dell

My boyfriend is a huge New York mets fan. They are coming to town next weekend and I couldn't help myself...




And perfect for a rainy day like today!


----------



## slang

Dawn72 said:


> View attachment 3349473
> View attachment 3349475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Dogon Duo in the color Bambou. Oh my! [emoji172][emoji172]



LOVE!!!!
That's the most perfect colour! Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## clu13

Dawn72 said:


> View attachment 3349473
> View attachment 3349475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Dogon Duo in the color Bambou. Oh my! [emoji172][emoji172]




Drooling over this! Beautiful!


----------



## clu13

FunBagz said:


> My non-LV haul from Paris and Vienna...lots of Chanel and some wrist candy from my DH.




Wow - these are stunning!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Dawn72 said:


> View attachment 3349473
> View attachment 3349475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Dogon Duo in the color Bambou. Oh my! [emoji172][emoji172]




Oh my!! Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

candiesgirl408 said:


> View attachment 3335507
> 
> 
> New reissue baby! Yay! I'm a big card holder collector... It's a bad habit but I use these SLGs so much they're worth it to me =]


Great purchase! Just picked this up myself!


----------



## Mae002

My other obsession! Mr Le boy! In love&#128525;


----------



## Arlene619

Mae002 said:


> My other obsession! Mr Le boy! In love&#128525;


Love this!!! I have the burgundy one but I want this one too[emoji7] [emoji7]  congrats!


----------



## Dawn72

slang said:


> LOVE!!!!
> 
> That's the most perfect colour! Congrats & enjoy!







clu13 said:


> Drooling over this! Beautiful!







SpicyTuna13 said:


> Oh my!! Absolutely gorgeous!!




Thanks so much! I put my stuff in her yesterday and it sure requires getting used to! Using her first time today and I hope it works [emoji38]


----------



## cajhingle

Hard to find 14B Chanel Le boy caviar preowned but SCORE [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## meg_in_blue

luckyseven01 said:


> And another recent non-LV item I ran into. I've never purchased anything from Gucci before, but fell for this print because of sentimental reasons related to birds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322734
> View attachment 3322735
> View attachment 3322736
> View attachment 3322737



The birds and florals at Gucci right now are so so lovely!!  Enjoy.  I may need to get a little something myself!


----------



## dell

cajhingle said:


> Hard to find 14B Chanel Le boy caviar preowned but SCORE [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350746




Beautiful bag!


----------



## Mae002

Arlene619 said:


> Love this!!! I have the burgundy one but I want this one too[emoji7] [emoji7]  congrats!



Thanks! I want the burgundy one too! If only I can get two! Lol!


----------



## Arlene619

Mae002 said:


> Thanks! I want the burgundy one too! If only I can get two! Lol!


Can we share?! Lol [emoji12]


----------



## clu13

Mae002 said:


> My other obsession! Mr Le boy! In love[emoji7]




I love this - I saw it in the store today and it's stunning!


----------



## clu13

Hermes Oasis slides


----------



## Arlene619

Chanel espadrilles, these were very hard to find. &#128525;


----------



## clu13

Arlene619 said:


> Chanel espadrilles, these were very hard to find. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3351359




Congrats on finding them - the black/black is so striking!


----------



## Mae002

Arlene619 said:


> Can we share?! Lol [emoji12]




I know right? Gosh, it would be awesome!&#10084;&#65039;




clu13 said:


> I love this - I saw it in the store today and it's stunning!





Thanks! It's one unique boy for sure and I love him!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mae002

Arlene619 said:


> Chanel espadrilles, these were very hard to find. &#128525;
> View attachment 3351359



Oooh those are awesome!!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Im still trying to convince my husband that it's ok to spend $$$ on shoes. He's ok for me to spend it on bags, he has no problem, he'll even drive me to get it and wait at the store, but he really has a problem with it when it comes to shoes. He just can't accept the fact that I have to spend that much money and then just walk on dirt with it, Lol&#128514;


----------



## Arlene619

Mae002 said:


> Oooh those are awesome!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Im still trying to convince my husband that it's ok to spend $$$ on shoes. He's ok for me to spend it on bags, he has no problem, he'll even drive me to get it and wait at the store, but he really has a problem with it when it comes to shoes. He just can't accept the fact that I have to spend that much money and then just walk on dirt with it, Lol[emoji23]




Lol our hubbys are the same, I told my hubby I got these on sale [emoji87] lol thank God he didn't ask how much . I feel so bad lying to him but poor thing would have a heart attack if he knew the truth, so in reality, I'm doing him a favor [emoji6][emoji6][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## babyloove

from repetto


----------



## Aprilshack

Fell for this bag a while ago but couldn't justify the cost, until I got 30% off the price!



The Marc Jacobs sequins snapshot bag!


----------



## spg517




----------



## Aliluvlv

luv_bagz said:


> My new Madewell Lafayette Bucket Bag in English Saddle [emoji7]
> 
> Perfect size, color and price point [emoji108]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330247
> 
> 
> From Shopbop with 25% off!!


That's stunning![emoji7]


----------



## Aliluvlv

cajhingle said:


> Hard to find 14B Chanel Le boy caviar preowned but SCORE [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350746


Love this and perfect with your outfit! [emoji7]


----------



## BettyLouboo

Gucci Tian supreme duffle!  Perfect for travel! 
Size-wise it's a little  bigger than a keepall 45 and a little smaller than a keepall 50! So it's a perfect size for me! [emoji7]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

BettyLouboo said:


> Gucci Tian supreme duffle!  Perfect for travel!
> Size-wise it's a little  bigger than a keepall 45 and a little smaller than a keepall 50! So it's a perfect size for me! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3356366


It's beautiful Congrats!


----------



## 12Roses

Dolce & Gabbana medium size in dark red.
I love this bag! Not sure why there's no Dolce & Gabbana forum.


----------



## heatherB

BettyLouboo said:


> Gucci Tian supreme duffle!  Perfect for travel!
> Size-wise it's a little  bigger than a keepall 45 and a little smaller than a keepall 50! So it's a perfect size for me! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3356366



So beautiful!


----------



## heatherB

12Roses said:


> Dolce & Gabbana medium size in dark red.
> I love this bag! Not sure why there's no Dolce & Gabbana forum.



Love the bag, and your pool! &#128525;


----------



## 12Roses

heatherB said:


> Love the bag, and your pool! &#128525;



Thanks


----------



## luckyseven01

BettyLouboo said:


> Gucci Tian supreme duffle!  Perfect for travel!
> Size-wise it's a little  bigger than a keepall 45 and a little smaller than a keepall 50! So it's a perfect size for me! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3356366




Beautiful!! I got the matching wallet. Now I have my eye on this. Lol. Do you mind sharing price?


----------



## Malin

Gucci Disco in red! 
Been thinking about her for a long time and finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## Kitty157

Love the red!


----------



## clu13

Tory Burch Lennon sneakers - I hate shoes made in China but I needed something cheap to wear in Spain. I couldn't bring myself to buy the LVs but maybe whole I'm there with the euro so low


----------



## Kitty157

clu13 said:


> Tory Burch Lennon sneakers - I hate shoes made in China but I needed something cheap to wear in Spain. I couldn't bring myself to buy the LVs but maybe whole I'm there with the euro so low
> 
> View attachment 3365515




Love these!! Do u mind my asking how much?


----------



## scndlslv

Added this baby to my handbag family.


----------



## meg_in_blue

Gucci Blue Bloom...Just love it!!


----------



## Mae002

My Chanel rectangular mini flap collection. Love these beauties!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## fabuleux

12Roses said:


> Dolce & Gabbana medium size in dark red.
> I love this bag! Not sure why there's no Dolce & Gabbana forum.



Because they are a couple of hypocritical homos who stand against marriage equality? I ll never spend another dime at D&G! #freedom 

PS: the bag does look fabulous!


----------



## dangerouscurves

fabuleux said:


> Because they are a couple of hypocritical homos who stand against marriage equality? I ll never spend another dime at D&G! #freedom
> 
> 
> 
> PS: the bag does look fabulous!




Lol!!!! I agree. The last thing I bought from Dolce and Gabbana was a perfume before they made that statement.


----------



## Havanese 28

meg_in_blue said:


> Gucci Blue Bloom...Just love it!!


These are so pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## fabuleux

Mae002 said:


> My Chanel rectangular mini flap collection. Love these beauties!&#10084;&#65039;



Very nice trio!


----------



## slang

scndlslv said:


> Added this baby to my handbag family.



LOVE


----------



## Mae002

fabuleux said:


> Very nice trio!




Thank you!


----------



## Trudysmom

meg_in_blue said:


> Gucci Blue Bloom...Just love it!!


Beautiful! That collection is so nice.


----------



## LVoeletters

I ordered glam boxes instead of buying a key holder [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## scndlslv

slang said:


> LOVE


----------



## 12Roses

fabuleux said:


> Because they are a couple of hypocritical homos who stand against marriage equality? I ll never spend another dime at D&G! #freedom
> 
> PS: the bag does look fabulous!



Damn, that sucks. I've never had my eye on D&G before and had no idea about their views. I knew they had an open relationship for a while but never thought they would be so closed minded. The bag was really an impulse buy. I wanted a deep red bag with gold hardware for a while. My dream would have been an epi Alma but was tired of waiting for them to make epi in gold hardware again. LOL I was in Saks and walked by D&G, saw this bag and thought it was gorgeous. It's a shame because it really is a great bag.


----------



## tripamy

SO many great bag sales going on right now! I picked up an Alexander Wang Rocco in Latte with rose gold hardware for @ 30% off at their website. I've been eyeing this bag for awhile - and already own the Rocco in pebbled black with brass hardware. I love that it's edgy but classic at the same time!


----------



## mrsinsyder

I ordered these pretty Chanel sunglasses today - the lens is actually a black mirror


----------



## Jaidybug

Recently picked up these two beautiful bags. The Givenchy was preowned in like new condition, and purchased the medium Swing tote from the Gucci sale[emoji3]


----------



## queenlobo26

Bought my first Gucci bag last week!  I've been a bad girl and am now on ban island!


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Recently picked up these two beautiful bags. The Givenchy was preowned in like new condition, and purchased the medium Swing tote from the Gucci sale[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369478
> View attachment 3369479



Congrats on two beautiful bags -- they look like great classics to be enjoyed for years to come.


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on two beautiful bags -- they look like great classics to be enjoyed for years to come.




Thank you so much, I'm loving them both[emoji4]


----------



## 4purse

My new Burberry Small Maidstone in red. This bag is so beautiful and I swear it's the same red as my on Jungle Pop Cosmetic pouch. I think I'll be using them together


----------



## 4purse

My new GUCCI Tian espadrilles. The pattern and colors are gorgeous ... And they're comfortable!!!


----------



## SapphireGem

Nothing really fun like the other posts. I needed them to see...lol.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Jaidybug said:


> Recently picked up these two beautiful bags. The Givenchy was preowned in like new condition, and purchased the medium Swing tote from the Gucci sale[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369478
> View attachment 3369479



That blue is beautiful. Love the swing tote, congrats 



queenlobo26 said:


> Bought my first Gucci bag last week!  I've been a bad girl and am now on ban island!



Gorgeous, congrats 



4purse said:


> My new Burberry Small Maidstone in red. This bag is so beautiful and I swear it's the same red as my on Jungle Pop Cosmetic pouch. I think I'll be using them together





4purse said:


> My new GUCCI Tian espadrilles. The pattern and colors are gorgeous ... And they're comfortable!!!



That red is stunning, congrats on your new purchases


----------



## bccgal

4purse said:


> My new Burberry Small Maidstone in red. This bag is so beautiful and I swear it's the same red as my on Jungle Pop Cosmetic pouch. I think I'll be using them together



Beautiful bag. I'm looking at a Burberry.  The small Banner in leather and house check. I really like yours though. May I ask where yours is made?  I couldn't tell online does it have feet? 
Thank you . &#9786; The leather looks very soft too. Like soft leather. &#9786;


----------



## vinbenphon1

Malin said:


> Gucci Disco in red!
> Been thinking about her for a long time and finally pulled the trigger.
> View attachment 3363381



Love red, congrats 



scndlslv said:


> Added this baby to my handbag family. ]



So elegant, congrats 



meg_in_blue said:


> Gucci Blue Bloom...Just love it!!



Beautiful, congrats 



Mae002 said:


> My Chanel rectangular mini flap collection. Love these beauties!&#10084;&#65039;


Wowza, congrats.


----------



## Jaidybug

vinbenphon1 said:


> That blue is beautiful. Love the swing tote, congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That red is stunning, congrats on your new purchases




Thank you so much![emoji3]


----------



## Venessa84

mrsinsyder said:


> I ordered these pretty Chanel sunglasses today - the lens is actually a black mirror


I have these in a different color...just be careful because they scratch very easily.


----------



## clu13

Hermes Oran in patent Epsom Bordeaux - color was released as part of the winter line last week in Europe


----------



## slang

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3374195
> 
> 
> Hermes Oran in patent Epsom Bordeaux - color was released as part of the winter line last week in Europe



Gorgeous colour!! Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## nicoleflopy

bought the fossil Sydney satchel yesterday, used it today, really in love, its super cute, smaller than my speedy 30, but holds all my items, the deep red color is my favorite, the leather touches very soft, light weight, and most importantly, looks good! 
it has a slip pocket outside which is super handy!


----------



## lynnb

nicoleflopy said:


> bought the fossil Sydney satchel yesterday, used it today, really in love, its super cute, smaller than my speedy 30, but holds all my items, the deep red color is my favorite, the leather touches very soft, light weight, and most importantly, looks good!
> 
> it has a slip pocket outside which is super handy!




Love this bag. Enjoy [emoji3]


----------



## clu13

slang said:


> Gorgeous colour!! Congrats & enjoy!




Thank you!


----------



## bccgal

So I finally found a great bag. Went to Prada, Gucci, LV and Burberry and ended up with a Burberry.  I just didn't see anything at Louis that caught my eye in the pricerange.  &#128533;. This bag really is beautiful.  The picture doesn't do it justice.  The leather feels so nice. &#128522;Only thing , it's a little bigger than what I'm used to. There's only 3 things in there right now. Empriente Key pouch, DE Cles and a small pack of tissues. Anyone else out there that doesn't carry a lot in a little bigger bag? This is the only size this style comes in. &#9786;


----------



## tolliv

I have a few things


----------



## SpeedyJC

I love this Kate Spade baby bag that I got as my doggy bag for my little pup and she loves it too! Also her little lunch bag that I ordered for her came in today too.


----------



## myluvofbags

SpeedyJC said:


> I love this Kate Spade baby bag that I got as my doggy bag for my little pup and she loves it too! Also her little lunch bag that I ordered for her came in today too.


Your fur baby is adorable and your bags too.


----------



## Brndwhyn

SpeedyJC said:


> I love this Kate Spade baby bag that I got as my doggy bag for my little pup and she loves it too! Also her little lunch bag that I ordered for her came in today too.



Where did you get the lunch bag?  Super cute!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Brndwhyn said:


> Where did you get the lunch bag?  Super cute!



I got it from Stuck On You, that is also where I got the bag tag. 



myluvofbags said:


> Your fur baby is adorable and your bags too.



Thank you!


----------



## LVoeletters

This is what I bought instead of a mini or neverfull. [emoji24][emoji24]
But she's a beauty!! 
Any gear heads in the house? [emoji468]&#127997;[emoji468]&#127997;[emoji468]&#127997;
I want to get my first vintage mono cross body to use with this. [emoji12]


----------



## Dawn

I found a gently used Marc Jacobs Original Stella in Marine Blue (2001/2002) on a resale site and I LOVE it so much. I didn't even know it existed!


----------



## mrsinsyder

All Saints jacket... summer in Florida is a great time to get one on sale.


----------



## larkbunting

I am drooling over an Hermès Double Sans.  Will likely be my next bag.


----------



## LouisV76

my new boy[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Arlene619

LouisV76 said:


> my new boy[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Congrats !! What a beauty , we're bag twins, that was my first  Chanel piece![emoji7]


----------



## LouisV76

thank you![emoji8] it's my 2nd and I think it's a real keeper! Even my hubby sais it's gorgeous[emoji4]
now saving up for the jumbo[emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Arlene619

LouisV76 said:


> thank you![emoji8] it's my 2nd and I think it's a real keeper! Even my hubby sais it's gorgeous[emoji4]
> now saving up for the jumbo[emoji85][emoji23]




Yes definitely a keeper!! Ever since I got my first Chanel, I'm slowly selling my LV bags to fund for more Chanel .. But  I'm keeping a speedy, NF and alma bb, the rest will have to go lol. It's a expensive addiction[emoji30]


----------



## LouisV76

Arlene619 said:


> Yes definitely a keeper!! Ever since I got my first Chanel, I'm slowly selling my LV bags to fund for more Chanel .. But  I'm keeping a speedy, NF and alma bb, the rest will have to go lol. It's a expensive addiction[emoji30]




I only want a jumbo - then I'll be done with chanel: gst / jumbo and le boy. [emoji4]
still love my lv's - can't sell them. won't you miss them when they are all gone?
you are right, chanel really is addicting and soooooo expebsive[emoji28]


----------



## nikkisharif

Just bought the Large Quilted Lambskin Boy O-Case earlier today[emoji7][emoji873]


----------



## Arlene619

LouisV76 said:


> I only want a jumbo - then I'll be done with chanel: gst / jumbo and le boy. [emoji4]
> still love my lv's - can't sell them. won't you miss them when they are all gone?
> you are right, chanel really is addicting and soooooo expebsive[emoji28]




Yes, I will miss them, but like I said I won't part with the few I reallllyyy love [emoji6]. I love my NF and my speedy b, no way I'm going to get rid of my alma bb noir mag! I just want a specific bag from Chanel and I'm pretty sure I'm done with Luxury handbags for a few years. I just want a rect caviar mini, black with silver or ruthenium hw. [emoji4] yes, expensive addiction, my hubby said I need to calm down loll


----------



## vinbenphon1

LouisV76 said:


> my new boy[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



So beautiful, congrats



nikkisharif said:


> Just bought the Large Quilted Lambskin Boy O-Case earlier today[emoji7][emoji873]



Love it


----------



## LouisV76

vinbenphon1 said:


> So beautiful, congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it




thanks so much[emoji8]


----------



## vinbenphon1

SpeedyJC said:


> I love this Kate Spade baby bag that I got as my doggy bag for my little pup and she loves it too! Also her little lunch bag that I ordered for her came in today too.



Too cute


----------



## nikkisharif

vinbenphon1 said:


> So beautiful, congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it





Thank you[emoji5]


----------



## SpeedyJC

vinbenphon1 said:


> Too cute



Thank you! Its really a great bag for all her doggy stuff.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Some sale goodies - Burberry denim jacket, Jimmy Choo slides and Prada sandals


----------



## obcessd

My Celine nano in souris. I'm in love with the size. Still have a tiny debate going on in my head if I should have chosen black...but I'm still really happy with it.


----------



## TimeToShop

obcessd said:


> View attachment 3380377
> 
> 
> My Celine nano in souris. I'm in love with the size. Still have a tiny debate going on in my head if I should have chosen black...but I'm still really happy with it.


Beautiful color, stunning bag. You chose well!


----------



## OlaRobe

nycbella said:


> Traci, that is  very cute bag, love the color.. here are some of my non LV bags( I have lots of them though) I'll just post some
> FENDI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel


Coooool


----------



## Manchoo78

obcessd said:


> View attachment 3380377
> 
> 
> My Celine nano in souris. I'm in love with the size. Still have a tiny debate going on in my head if I should have chosen black...but I'm still really happy with it.




Love this! Great color! Congrats!


----------



## obcessd

Manchoo78 said:


> Love this! Great color! Congrats!







TimeToShop said:


> Beautiful color, stunning bag. You chose well!




Thank you so much! I'm also really happy that my Sarah wallet fits inside! I was worried that it would be too big.


----------



## carrie_monroe

I've been a little naughty and I've cheated on Mr. Vuitton while the forum was down and I'm not even sorry...  Introducing my brand new Gucci Soho Disco!


----------



## cajhingle

been naughty myself..for those casual days. loving this Chanel O case


----------



## carrie_monroe

cajhingle said:


> been naughty myself..for those casual days. loving this Chanel O case


It's a beauty, congrats!


----------



## Rani

carrie_monroe said:


> I've been a little naughty and I've cheated on Mr. Vuitton while the forum was down and I'm not even sorry...  Introducing my brand new Gucci Soho Disco!


she's lovely, congrats!


----------



## carrie_monroe

Rani said:


> she's lovely, congrats!



Thanks, I'm very happy with her!


----------



## clu13

Kitty157 said:


> Love these!! Do u mind my asking how much?



I'm sorry I missed this - I've been away - only $139 on Tory But h website


----------



## Malin

Marc Jacobs small Recruit saddle bag in navy:



Marc Jacobs monkey wallet & monkey card case for the chinese new year, these crazy pieces just make me smile


----------



## Malin

Aprilshack said:


> Fell for this bag a while ago but couldn't justify the cost, until I got 30% off the price!
> View attachment 3356099
> 
> 
> The Marc Jacobs sequins snapshot bag!



This is really different and cool.
I like it! 
Do you have a modshot by any chance?


----------



## cajhingle

carrie_monroe said:


> It's a beauty, congrats!


thanks...enjoy your gucci


----------



## Manchoo78

Oh!!!! I've been a bad, bad girl!!! My  Chanel mini


----------



## Karinism

nikkisharif said:


> Just bought the Large Quilted Lambskin Boy O-Case earlier today[emoji7][emoji873]


Almost bought the exact O-Case! But finally decided on the navy blue lambskin from the Casino collection... Very beautiful, wish I could buy both lol


----------



## BagLady14

carrie_monroe said:


> I've been a little naughty and I've cheated on Mr. Vuitton while the forum was down and I'm not even sorry... [emoji14] Introducing my brand new Gucci Soho Disco!


The forum was down, but that doesn't stop the bag addiction.  Great choice.  I've been admiring this bag for a while.  Congratulations
I cheated on Mr. Louie, too.  Channel boy woc..
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## nikkisharif

Karinism said:


> Almost bought the exact O-Case! But finally decided on the navy blue lambskin from the Casino collection... Very beautiful, wish I could buy both lol



Thank you[emoji5] I wanted that navy casino case so bad but they didn't have it[emoji53]....we're like kindred spirits so in essence we have both LOL. Enjoy your lovely case[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## carrie_monroe

BagLady14 said:


> The forum was down, but that doesn't stop the bag addiction.  Great choice.  I've been admiring this bag for a while.  Congratulations
> I cheated on Mr. Louie, too.  Channel boy woc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383843
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you. And talking about my addiction, I'm already checking out more colours!  I can totally recommend this bag, with all my love for Louis, I have to admit that this is the most comfortable bag I've ever carried... And the price is just too good to pass!

Congrats on your purchase! Your Boy WOC is such an amazing piece, I've always thought this was much more unique and beautiful than regular classic WOC. Was it very difficult to hunt one down in both black and gold hardware? This is definitely a forever piece!


----------



## BagLady14

carrie_monroe said:


> Thank you. And talking about my addiction, I'm already checking out more colours! [emoji14] I can totally recommend this bag, with all my love for Louis, I have to admit that this is the most comfortable bag I've ever carried... And the price is just too good to pass!
> 
> Congrats on your purchase! Your Boy WOC is such an amazing piece, I've always thought this was much more unique and beautiful than regular classic WOC. Was it very difficult to hunt one down in both black and gold hardware? This is definitely a forever piece!



I was thinking of the bright red disco since I have enough black bags.  Haven't seen them irl yet but plan to.  It took me 8 days to get a woc.  I only tried two places, Selen in Saks Philadelphia & the Boston Chanel boutique.  Chanel got 3 Black Boy wocs.  Selen is getting classics soon I think.  Kathy from Chanel sent pics, shipped right away. I am a long drive from any stores. She may have one left?
I was only interested in black caviar.


----------



## madforhandbags

This purchase really surprised me!!!

Years and years ago I bought 3 coach bags and was very pleased with them.  And then,,, Coach opened an outlet store just outside my city.  That ended my interest in Coach.  Those low quality made or factory bags are EVERYWHERE!

A couple days ago, I was walking down the mall heading to a particular when I passed the Coach boutique and just happened to turn my head toward the store and spotted this bag.

Couldn't resist checking it out and fell in love with it immediately.  It appears to be very well made, the leather is sooo nice.  It's called the Ace Satchel and is in the 1941 Collection, 75th Anniversary.

I apologize for the double picture. This is my first attempt at posting and pictures on this new format, and it's been fighting me.  I left out s word and it won't let me insert it.  It's literally giving me a migraine!


----------



## madforhandbags

I apologize for all the pictures. Don't know how that happened.


----------



## xo_navi_xo

vinbenphon1 said:


> Some sale goodies - Burberry denim jacket, Jimmy Choo slides and Prada sandals


That jacket is on my list! Congrats!


----------



## vinbenphon1

xo_navi_xo said:


> That jacket is on my list! Congrats!



I definitely recommend thiis one from Burberry. It is the Japanese Selvedge with peplum waist. So comfortable and has a silky feel so it slips on and off over clothing easily. I tried on heaps of other good brands, but they were stiff and uncomfortable.


----------



## xo_navi_xo

vinbenphon1 said:


> I definitely recommend thiis one from Burberry. It is the Japanese Selvedge with peplum waist. So comfortable and has a silky feel so it slips on and off over clothing easily. I tried on heaps of other good brands, but they were stiff and uncomfortable.


Oh I know I tried it on too the day I cheated on Mr Vuitton and bought the Rocco LOL! BUTTT I decided to leave the store ... I'm going back to get it for sure though


----------



## carrie_monroe

BagLady14 said:


> I was thinking of the bright red disco since I have enough black bags.  Haven't seen them irl yet but plan to.  It took me 8 days to get a woc.  I only tried two places, Selen in Saks Philadelphia & the Boston Chanel boutique.  Chanel got 3 Black Boy wocs.  Selen is getting classics soon I think.  Kathy from Chanel sent pics, shipped right away. I am a long drive from any stores. She may have one left?
> I was only interested in black caviar.



The red Disco (and a Gucci red is a lovely, true red) is an awesome choice, it gives you a nice pop of colour and red is so versatile - you can carry it for cocktail, evening (maybe not for very formal occasions, but dressy ones or family ones should be ok) or just carry it for casual situations. I've carried my Disco for 9 hours straight when I went shopping on Saturday and I can honestly say it's the most comfortable and lightweight bag I've ever carried. And I've carried A LOT inside: regular umbrella, makeup bag (similar size as mini pochette, but more bulky), Ray-Ban sunglasses with case, box of tissues, card holder, Cles Pochette DE and my iPhone 6. It was way more comfortable than my Speedy B 25 in DE with same items inside...

The caviar seems so much more reasonable - lambskin looks lovely, but I'd be scared to death not to damage it in any way and end up never carrying the bag. I do have respect for people who have lambskin and manage to maintain it looking pristine for many years though. 

I've only heard it's a bit of a struggle to get the exact one I'd want in Europe (and in my country there are no Chanel stores so I'd have to travel abroad to get it), but maybe something has changed and they are more easily accessible now. I haven't done enough research on the matter, there are some bags I'd need to get before the Chanel WOC, but I know I will get it one day (probably for my 30th birthday to make it even more special) as I feel my collection could never be complete without some Chanel!


----------



## Phoe8nix

LouisV76 said:


> my new boy[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Wow! wow! Wow!  Is this the old medium?  I have ordered the exact same bag from a personal shopper and it's coming by the end of this month.  I'm super excited!  It's also my 2nd Chanel.  Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## Phoe8nix

LouisV76 said:


> I only want a jumbo - then I'll be done with chanel: gst / jumbo and le boy. [emoji4]
> still love my lv's - can't sell them. won't you miss them when they are all gone?
> you are right, chanel really is addicting and soooooo expebsive[emoji28]


Oh!  We are very similar!  I have the PST though and after this le boy, I'm saving for the classic flap medium or a jumbo (but i'm afraid the jumbo would be too heavy).  And just like you, I still love my LV's and won't let go of them.


----------



## LouisV76

Phoe8nix said:


> Wow! wow! Wow!  Is this the old medium?  I have ordered the exact same bag from a personal shopper and it's coming by the end of this month.  I'm super excited!  It's also my 2nd Chanel.  Congrats on this beauty!



thank you![emoji8]
yes - it is the old medium[emoji6]congrats already to your new boy! I already used him and it's such a stunner!
hope you'll do a reveal when you'll get him![emoji4]


----------



## LouisV76

Phoe8nix said:


> Oh!  We are very similar!  I have the PST though and after this le boy, I'm saving for the classic flap medium or a jumbo (but i'm afraid the jumbo would be too heavy).  And just like you, I still love my LV's and won't let go of them.



it seems we really are![emoji106]
I tried the jumbo in the store when I bought the boy and I have to admit it is heavy - even empty. but I don't plan to use the jumbo every day so I'll be fine.
My LV's are great and never will let them go![emoji847]
plus - the chanel price tag is just ridiculous....
[emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Rani

Fendi 2 Jours petite

I wanted a black structured bag, I was planning to buy the Cluny bb but didn't in the end as I'm not really keen on magnetic closure on bags.


----------



## Arlene619

I just got this, I really wanted it in caviar because I already have a lambskin one, but I'm really loving the dark silver hw. I can't wait to pick it up . [emoji16]


----------



## clu13

My anniversary gift - apparently DH tried to get me the pochette felice as I wanted it in Spain but LV was closed. I think he made the right choice. I'm happy our SA did not see his text


----------



## Arlene619

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3388351
> 
> 
> My anniversary gift - apparently DH tried to get me the pochette felice as I wanted it in Spain but LV was closed. I think he made the right choice. I'm happy our SA did not see his text


I'm not a watch girl but wow this is beautiful . Big congrats to you!![emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Phoe8nix

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3388351
> 
> 
> My anniversary gift - apparently DH tried to get me the pochette felice as I wanted it in Spain but LV was closed. I think he made the right choice. I'm happy our SA did not see his text


Definitely better than the Felicie!  Congrats!


----------



## clu13

Arlene619 said:


> I'm not a watch girl but wow this is beautiful . Big congrats to you!![emoji7] [emoji7]





Phoe8nix said:


> Definitely better than the Felicie!  Congrats!



Thank you!!!


----------



## nikkisharif

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3388351
> 
> 
> My anniversary gift - apparently DH tried to get me the pochette felice as I wanted it in Spain but LV was closed. I think he made the right choice. I'm happy our SA did not see his text



I'm a watch collector & I love this. I think he made a wise choice...Absolutely BEAUTIFUL[emoji7]


----------



## clu13

nikkisharif said:


> I'm a watch collector & I love this. I think he made a wise choice...Absolutely BEAUTIFUL[emoji7]



Thank you! I love watches! There is something about the tradition and craftsmanship. What is in your collection? I was very happy with my old Tag dive watch and Omega constellation, but this is in a different class.


----------



## Havanese 28

It's absolutely beautiful.  Congratulations and happy anniversary!


----------



## netsnotes

love the watch and purse.

What do I not collect....from exercise DVDs (I am a vidiot!) to Clemson items.  
My non-LV, are Ralph Laurens and Longchamp.   I still have an old Gucci.  I am also kinda of sort of leaning toward MCM and Celine.


----------



## Jordyaddict

Brought this mulberry silver mirror metallic lily in the sale this week. I havn't brought a non LV bag since I brought my neverfull in March 2014! But this caught my eye while I was in the store buying a present and loved the silver with SHW so couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Jordyaddict

An In store picture


----------



## Kitty157

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3388351
> 
> 
> My anniversary gift - apparently DH tried to get me the pochette felice as I wanted it in Spain but LV was closed. I think he made the right choice. I'm happy our SA did not see his text



Happy anniversary! What a fantastic looking Rolex- hubby did well with his choice. I love LV, but I love this more!


----------



## clu13

Kitty157 said:


> Happy anniversary! What a fantastic looking Rolex- hubby did well with his choice. I love LV, but I love this more!



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## clu13

I cheated with Chanel


----------



## Dawn72

I'm crazy about Fendi StrapYous. This is my second one. Glad LV is getting on the bandwagon now. Can't wait to get LV strap! [emoji173]️


----------



## slang

I cheated with another Hermes Evelyne, oops! 
I bought my first evie a couple months back (black GM) and fell in love so I just got my 2nd one - Rouge Tomate.
Perfect POP of colour!!


----------



## frenchyo8

SpeedyJC said:


> I love this Kate Spade baby bag that I got as my doggy bag for my little pup and she loves it too! Also her little lunch bag that I ordered for her came in today too.



What a great mom!!


----------



## clu13

Dawn72 said:


> View attachment 3397227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm crazy about Fendi StrapYous. This is my second one. Glad LV is getting on the bandwagon now. Can't wait to get LV strap! [emoji173]️



Love it! I have a 2jours and the web site does not list it as a bag that goes with the strap you.


----------



## Dawn72

clu13 said:


> Love it! I have a 2jours and the web site does not list it as a bag that goes with the strap you.



Oohh pictures please, Clu!! [emoji173]️


----------



## clu13

slang said:


> I cheated with another Hermes Evelyne, oops!
> I bought my first evie a couple months back (black GM) and fell in love so I just got my 2nd one - Rouge Tomate.
> Perfect POP of colour!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397324
> View attachment 3397325



These are absolutely stunning. I love the Evie.


----------



## clu13

Dawn72 said:


> Oohh pictures please, Clu!! [emoji173]️






I had always hoped LV would make a rich chocolate brown bag. I missed out on the chocolate SC bag so I went for the 2jours last year. My SA kept telling me LV was criticized for so much brown that they were focusing of beautiful colorful leather. And now LV is making brown leather. Oh well - variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Dawn72

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3397495
> 
> 
> I had always hoped LV would make a rich chocolate brown bag. I missed out on the chocolate SC bag so I went for the 2jours last year. My SA kept telling me LV was criticized for so much brown that they were focusing of beautiful colorful leather. And now LV is making brown leather. Oh well - variety is the spice of life.



GORgeous! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## clu13

Dawn72 said:


> GORgeous! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



You are too kind [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## SpeedyJC

frenchyo8 said:


> What a great mom!!


Thank you! She has her bag all packed for her first big road trip. Im a bit nervous because this will be the first time she travels or stays anywhere other than our home.


----------



## PocketFullOfPosies7

Just bought this new Balenciaga beauty


----------



## litchi

Cahier Ulysse MM in Togo BE and Epsom Bastia in bleu agate.  
They were surprises and love at first sight!


----------



## shalomjude

litchi said:


> Cahier Ulysse MM in Togo BE and Epsom Bastia in bleu agate.
> They were surprises and love at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 3398546



Wow stunning purchases ... Beautiful blue's


----------



## shalomjude

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3397115
> 
> 
> I cheated with Chanel



Congrats ... Beautiful design


----------



## BagLady14

Cheated with Chanel, again.  Mademoiselle Vintage in Burgundy...


----------



## aimeng

My recent purchase, Hermes Picotin orange /rouge 


And I took her to shop with me


----------



## slang

litchi said:


> Cahier Ulysse MM in Togo BE and Epsom Bastia in bleu agate.
> They were surprises and love at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 3398546



Love that colour blue! Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## slang

aimeng said:


> My recent purchase, Hermes Picotin orange /rouge
> View attachment 3398721
> 
> And I took her to shop with me
> View attachment 3398722



Gorgeous! Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## frenchyo8

SpeedyJC said:


> Thank you! She has her bag all packed for her first big road trip. Im a bit nervous because this will be the first time she travels or stays anywhere other than our home.


Best of luck!!


----------



## Phoe8nix

Sorry Vuitton but I had to get this!


Chanel Le Boy in old medium caviar


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3397495
> 
> 
> I had always hoped LV would make a rich chocolate brown bag. I missed out on the chocolate SC bag so I went for the 2jours last year. My SA kept telling me LV was criticized for so much brown that they were focusing of beautiful colorful leather. And now LV is making brown leather. Oh well - variety is the spice of life.



This makes me want a 2jours bad. So lovely


----------



## Venessa84

I couldn't resist especially after realizing my collection is missing a "small" black bag. This Gucci Studded Disco fits all my requirements.


----------



## Phoe8nix

Venessa84 said:


> I couldn't resist especially after realizing my collection is missing a "small" black bag. This Gucci Studded Disco fits all my requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404034



Love the effect of the studs on this bag. Does it come in other colors?


----------



## vinbenphon1

Phoe8nix said:


> Wow! wow! Wow!  Is this the old medium?  I have ordered the exact same bag from a personal shopper and it's coming by the end of this month.  I'm super excited!  It's also my 2nd Chanel.  Congrats on this beauty!


Gorgeous, congrats


----------



## Arlene619

Venessa84 said:


> I couldn't resist especially after realizing my collection is missing a "small" black bag. This Gucci Studded Disco fits all my requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404034


Wow I love this! I'm loving the gucci disco bag, and the studs take it to another level [emoji7]  congrats!


----------



## Venessa84

Phoe8nix said:


> Love the effect of the studs on this bag. Does it come in other colors?



Thank you! It came out last year in black and burgundy. Most places are sold out. I was lucky to find the last one at Neimans. 



Arlene619 said:


> Wow I love this! I'm loving the gucci disco bag, and the studs take it to another level [emoji7]  congrats!



Thank you! Always had my on the Disco and thought I missed out on the studded collection. I'm happy I was able to find her.


----------



## Arlene619

Venessa84 said:


> Thank you! It came out last year in black and burgundy. Most places are sold out. I was lucky to find the last one at Neimans.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Always had my on the Disco and thought I missed out on the studded collection. I'm happy I was able to find her.


Omg burgundy ?! Wow, that's my favorite color next to black. Lucky Lady, enjoy [emoji173]


----------



## Venessa84

You're so sweet!  The burgundy is definitely color too for this combo.


----------



## Louish

I've been lusting over the Aspinal of London leather heart coin purses for ages but never took the plunge.... Until I saw my favourite one had gone on sale! I snapped it up & it arrives next week!!! I'm SO excited


----------



## Beanzy

I couldn't not do it. My second Gucci. Dionysus Blooms Mini GG Supreme shoulder bag.


----------



## Chagall

I purchased my first non LV in 20 years when I bought a Mansur Gavriel bucket bag. It's very nice but it's not LV.


----------



## madforhandbags

Beanzy said:


> I couldn't not do it. My second Gucci. Dionysus Blooms Mini GG Supreme shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 3410160
> View attachment 3410161



So pretty!!  I love the Gucci Dionysus bags.  Congrats!


----------



## aimeng

Caviar medium pouch[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Dorf

A classic understated brown Montblanc leather belt. Did also bought a briefcase


----------



## fabuleux

Dorf said:


> A classic understated brown Montblanc leather belt. Did also bought a briefcase
> 
> View attachment 3413036


I love it!


----------



## Dorf

fabuleux said:


> I love it!


Thanks  Pic of the briefcase will come later.


----------



## Dorf

Montblanc in Tobacco Sartorial leather.


----------



## caitlinrose88

Dorf said:


> A classic understated brown Montblanc leather belt. Did also bought a briefcase
> 
> View attachment 3413036





Dorf said:


> Montblanc in Tobacco Sartorial leather.
> View attachment 3413297



Gorgeous pieces! Love the jeans and jacket too, v stylish!


----------



## Dorf

caitlinrose88 said:


> Gorgeous pieces! Love the jeans and jacket too, v stylish!


Thanks


----------



## BleuSaphir

Dorf said:


> Montblanc in Tobacco Sartorial leather.
> View attachment 3413297


Very nice!


----------



## gottabagit

As I plot and plan my next LV purchases, I found myself wandering down a familiar path and some unfamiliar paths. Here are my recent dalliances 
1) Prada bicolor top handle


2) MCM Milla backpack (totally not on my radar, but I fell in love and who can resist a good sale?)


3) Henri Bendel lizard gold turnlock - cute and you never have enough gold handbags, right?


----------



## leooh

my first fresh from boutique Chanel... dark blue boy in lambskin[emoji4] Thanks for sharing in my joy. I'm thrilled to be able to bring her home!


----------



## Venessa84

leooh said:


> View attachment 3429662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first fresh from boutique Chanel... dark blue boy in lambskin[emoji4] Thanks for sharing in my joy. I'm thrilled to be able to bring her home!



Beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

leooh said:


> View attachment 3429662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first fresh from boutique Chanel... dark blue boy in lambskin[emoji4] Thanks for sharing in my joy. I'm thrilled to be able to bring her home!



What a beauty!  So happy for you for your recent lovely purchases.


----------



## 4purse

I'm loving my beautiful YSL West Hollywood Quilted Foldover Clutch. I love this design and the feel and smell of this leather is divine!!!!!


----------



## leooh

Iamminda said:


> What a beauty!  So happy for you for your recent lovely purchases.



thank you dear lamminda [emoji8]


----------



## leooh

4purse said:


> View attachment 3430087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving my beautiful YSL West Hollywood Quilted Foldover Clutch. I love this design and the feel and smell of this leather is divine!!!!!



the leather does look divine! congrats!


----------



## leooh

Venessa84 said:


> Beautiful!



thanks babe!


----------



## clu13

Philip stein horizon bracelet in rose gold - Nothing too special but I need my natural frequency technology - I really want the sleep bracelet


----------



## Chagall

Dorf said:


> Montblanc in Tobacco Sartorial leather.
> View attachment 3413297


Beautiful Montblanc. The leather looks great!


----------



## Dorf

Chagall said:


> Beautiful Montblanc. The leather looks great!


It is! It's called Sartorial, and it seems very resistant. Quite similar to LV's Taiga Leather.


----------



## Chagall

leooh said:


> View attachment 3429662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first fresh from boutique Chanel... dark blue boy in lambskin[emoji4] Thanks for sharing in my joy. I'm thrilled to be able to bring her home!


Absolutely beautiful boy bag. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Chagall

Dorf said:


> It is! It's called Sartorial, and it seems very resistant. Quite similar to LV's Taiga Leather.


I love the LV Taiga and also their Nomade leather.


----------



## LVChanelLISA

Since LV was my first love, I have to post my most recent purchase here too! 

Presenting my 1st Hermes Birkin Bag!

Color: Etoupe 
Leather: Togo
Size: 35 CM
Hardware: Gold

Thanks for letting me share!!













View attachment 3435656


----------



## Chagall

LVChanelLISA said:


> Since LV was my first love, I have to post my most recent purchase here too!
> 
> Presenting my 1st Hermes Birkin Bag!
> 
> Color: Etoupe
> Leather: Togo
> Size: 35 CM
> Hardware: Gold
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3435642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435643
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435644
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435645
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435656


Beautiful etoupe Birkin and horse and saddle charms. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## thewave1969

LVChanelLISA said:


> Since LV was my first love, I have to post my most recent purchase here too!
> 
> Presenting my 1st Hermes Birkin Bag!
> 
> Color: Etoupe
> Leather: Togo
> Size: 35 CM
> Hardware: Gold
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3435642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435643
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435644
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435645
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435656


What a beautiful bag! Congrats! Also what a lovely crystal and Lladro figurine collection !


----------



## Donauwaller

LVChanelLISA said:


> Since LV was my first love, I have to post my most recent purchase here too!
> 
> Presenting my 1st Hermes Birkin Bag!
> 
> Color: Etoupe
> Leather: Togo
> Size: 35 CM
> Hardware: Gold
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3435642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435643
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435644
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435645
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435656



Love the etoupe on all their bags, perfect match with your charms. Congrats on this style icon [emoji898]


----------



## LVChanelLISA

Chagall said:


> Beautiful etoupe Birkin and horse and saddle charms. Congrats and enjoy.



Thank you Chagall! I am so in love with this color and the bag charms!


----------



## michelle217

After "discovering" my love for LV and Chanel last year, I never thought I'd go back to Coach... and yet, their new 1941 collection is beyond gorgeous and so well made I couldn't help myself. This was 3x what I'd ever paid for a Coach bag in the past, but my recent luxe shopping price desensitization definitely helped with that!


----------



## Panders77

I just added my first Christian Dior handbag.  Introducing the lovely Lady Dior Black Lambskin Medium in the silver hardware.  I am so happy to have this beauty.


----------



## Donauwaller

Panders77 said:


> I just added my first Christian Dior handbag.  Introducing the lovely Lady Dior Black Lambskin Medium in the silver hardware.  I am so happy to have this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 3445575



Congrats, an absolutey stunning bag!! Will you do a yt reveal, would love to see that [emoji171]!
Oops, you did already, just found it [emoji3]..


----------



## Deleted member 20806

aimeng said:


> Caviar medium pouch[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> View attachment 3411808


I love your pouch! If you don't mind me asking, how much is it? I'm looking for this exact pouch


----------



## OSURxTN

My new to me Goyard Belvedere MM. [emoji4]


----------



## Venessa84

Mr. Vuitton must be very mad at me as I've been cheating on him a lot this year. I "needed" to add a white bag to my collection. Here's my Saint Laurent Baby Sac De Jour.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Bought the Saint Laurent shopper tote. I needed a black tote and the LV ones were all a bit stuffy to me. I like it a lot, especially for the price!!


----------



## lady-dior

Panders77 said:


> I just added my first Christian Dior handbag.  Introducing the lovely Lady Dior Black Lambskin Medium in the silver hardware.  I am so happy to have this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 3445575


We are twins!  Love mine too.


----------



## arnott

I've been a LV girl for 10 years, but today I bought my first piece of Gucci!   The LV Cles is my most used LV piece and I was getting frustrated that they STILL haven't made one in Damier Graphite!      I have been alternating between the Cerises Cles, Orange Perforated Cles, and Damier Ebene Cles for over 8 years now.    It was time for a new one but since LV didn't make the one I wanted, I got the Gucci GG Blooms Key Case!


----------



## burbluebee

arnott said:


> I've been a LV girl for 10 years, but today I bought my first piece of Gucci!   The LV Cles is my most used LV piece and I was getting frustrated that they STILL haven't made one in Damier Graphite!      I have been alternating between the Cerises Cles, Orange Perforated Cles, and Damier Ebene Cles for over 8 years now.    It was time for a new one but since LV didn't make the one I wanted, I got the Gucci GG Blooms Key Case!


I LOVE this! I love anything floral. May I ask where you got it?


----------



## arnott

burbluebee said:


> I LOVE this! I love anything floral. May I ask where you got it?



Thanks!       It's Gucci!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Chanel rectangular mini in beige and blue card holder all from this week. 
One more bag to go and off to ban island for a super long time!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Chanel rectangular mini in beige and blue card holder all from this week.
> One more bag to go and off to ban island for a super long time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456241


Congrats on these beauties -- enjoy!   Can't wait to see the next one.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on these beauties -- enjoy!   Can't wait to see the next one.



Thanks lady! Oh it's a big one, you won't miss it[emoji6]


----------



## arnott

aimeng said:


> Caviar medium pouch[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> View attachment 3411808



Is that the compact wallet on top?


----------



## dangerouscurves

aimeng said:


> Caviar medium pouch[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
> View attachment 3411808



Beautiful! Is that a wallet on top? If it is, may I see how it looks when it's opened?


----------



## dell

arnott said:


> I've been a LV girl for 10 years, but today I bought my first piece of Gucci!   The LV Cles is my most used LV piece and I was getting frustrated that they STILL haven't made one in Damier Graphite!      I have been alternating between the Cerises Cles, Orange Perforated Cles, and Damier Ebene Cles for over 8 years now.    It was time for a new one but since LV didn't make the one I wanted, I got the Gucci GG Blooms Key Case!



Beautiful!!!


----------



## arnott

dell said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thanks!   I think I'm going to get the Empriente Cles next!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Although I was expecting something from LV, it didn't come so I settled on these instead.

Gucci Tropical mini 
Chanel Framed in Chains bag and small O-case.


----------



## chrissypilk

KayluvsLV said:


> View attachment 3280173
> 
> I purchased this Michael Kors wallet on sale for $76 to use while my zippy compact is getting reglazed. I love the color and quality [emoji7]


Interesting. My Zippy long wallet just needed reglazing at 150.00 canadian. Came back smelling of someone elses perfume. L V phone manager told me If I sent it in for reglazing expecting it might return with a smell then it is no surprise it came back with what I was anticipating now was it?  You will be happier with your MK wallet that will never need "reglazing" LOL


----------



## Venessa84

vinbenphon1 said:


> Although I was expecting something from LV, it didn't come so I settled on these instead.
> 
> Gucci Tropical mini
> Chanel Framed in Chains bag and small O-case.
> 
> View attachment 3458984
> View attachment 3458985
> View attachment 3458986



Great purchases!  Loving that Chanel Framed in Chains bag.


----------



## chrissypilk

Beanzy said:


> My first Gucci bag. This is the first time I've stepped out on Mr. Vuitton with a bag.


Love that gorg color! Do you use it much? Size good etc? or it a "once in a while" bag?


----------



## chrissypilk

nicoleflopy said:


> bought the fossil Sydney satchel yesterday, used it today, really in love, its super cute, smaller than my speedy 30, but holds all my items, the deep red color is my favorite, the leather touches very soft, light weight, and most importantly, looks good!
> it has a slip pocket outside which is super handy!


Very nice! and the leather smell is wonderful isn't it?


----------



## Beanzy

chrissypilk said:


> Love that gorg color! Do you use it much? Size good etc? or it a "once in a while" bag?


I actually have to force myself to change out of it so I'm not ignoring my other bags. It's so light weight, fits a ton and looks amazing with pretty much anything. I'm going to Vegas this weekend and this is the only bag I'm bringing.


----------



## chrissypilk

Beanzy said:


> I actually have to force myself to change out of it so I'm not ignoring my other bags. It's so light weight, fits a ton and looks amazing with pretty much anything. I'm going to Vegas this weekend and this is the only bag I'm bringing.


Really? Good to know! I tried one out today and thought it was about the same size as an LV Favorite Mm but is it bigger?


----------



## Beanzy

chrissypilk said:


> Really? Good to know! I tried one out today and thought it was about the same size as an LV Favorite Mm but is it bigger?


I think the favorite fits less because it's narrower. The disco allows for stuff to stacked or put in rows better because it's wider. I can fit sunglasses in a soft case, a card holder, hand sanitizer, cell phone, lipstick, powder, random flat things in the pocket  (bandaids, lactaid, nail file, etc) and keys. I have subbed the card holder for my compact curieuse wallet but with that it's easier without the sunglasses. It all fits but it just depends on how annoyed you are with fishing stuff out of a packed bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

nicoleflopy said:


> bought the fossil Sydney satchel yesterday, used it today, really in love, its super cute, smaller than my speedy 30, but holds all my items, the deep red color is my favorite, the leather touches very soft, light weight, and most importantly, looks good!
> it has a slip pocket outside which is super handy!


Thanks for the pic, I have been on the hunt for a red bag and just ordered this one!


----------



## kadelle

Omg everyone's Chanel pics and the Gucci Soho Disco bag are making me crave those pieces toooo much 

My last non-Vuitton purchase was a Furla Metropolis bag and i am in LOVEE with it! Can't stop staring at it. It's my first mini bag and omgoooosh I am so happy


----------



## lady-dior




----------



## lady-dior

Does it count if it's not a bag. Cosmetic pouch and scarf as above.


----------



## Tonimack

Over the past 3 months, I cheated on LV with Tory Burch, Saint Laurent and Chanel...


----------



## shalomjude

My wonderful SA left LV so finally decided to purchase this .. it is amazing and so so light
FACTOR BIKE


----------



## tlo

Tonimack said:


> Over the past 3 months, I cheated on LV with Tory Burch, Saint Laurent and Chanel...
> View attachment 3462105



OMG!! All are STUNNING!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Dorf

Montblanc meisterstuck pen, pen-pouch and Burberry wallet


----------



## Shoppinmel

Purchased my first pair of designer sunnies! I usually just go to TJ Maxx and spend $10 because I'm always dropping them. I have decided to treat myself to a nice pair and I'm vowing to take care of them!  I did get them for a really good price so that helps!


----------



## SugahSweetTee

I had plans to purchase the LV Keepall Band 55 to use as a carry-on.  And I still may but I walked into the Gucci outlet yesterday and saw this at 1/2 the cost


Sorry Mr LV.   I snuck off ban island and cheated.


----------



## cagl00

Shoppinmel said:


> Purchased my first pair of designer sunnies! I usually just go to TJ Maxx and spend $10 because I'm always dropping them. I have decided to treat myself to a nice pair and I'm vowing to take care of them!  I did get them for a really good price so that helps!



Cute!  Where did you get them?


----------



## Kate1989

lady-dior said:


> Does it count if it's not a bag. Cosmetic pouch and scarf as above.


 
Hi Lady-dior, lovely purchases! Especially the Dior scarf, do Dior scarves hold up well? I was thinking about an LV shawl but have heard they snag easily which put me off.


----------



## Shoppinmel

cagl00 said:


> Cute!  Where did you get them?



Got them from Ebay from a great seller. I had them authenticated by Authenticate4U and they came back authentic. Only bummer is they didn't come with a case so I need to get a case for them to protect them.


----------



## ddaniela

Cheated with FENDI


----------



## Dany_37

Haven't purchased LV in a while...cheated with GUCCI!


----------



## CostcoRhi84

Longchamp Le Pliage Neo *Grey*


----------



## fabuleux

CostcoRhi84 said:


> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo *Grey*


Le pliage is such a classic !!!


----------



## CostcoRhi84

fabuleux said:


> Le pliage is such a classic !!!


I agree! Perfect marriage of being chic and practical ☺️


----------



## kbell

CostcoRhi84 said:


> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo *Grey*



You look SO happy!


----------



## kbell

Just got a few coach PAC man coin purses for holiday stocking stuffer/Yankee swaps. Sorry LV, but your slgs are just not in my stocking stuffer budget!


----------



## CostcoRhi84

kbell said:


> You look SO happy!


Awe!! Thanks It was a good day that day!


----------



## Natty14

frivofrugalista said:


> Chanel rectangular mini in beige and blue card holder all from this week.
> One more bag to go and off to ban island for a super long time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456241


Congrats on these beauties! May I ask where you purchased the Chanel Mini in beige? it's so fab!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Natty14 said:


> Congrats on these beauties! May I ask where you purchased the Chanel Mini in beige? it's so fab!!



Thank you, I got it in Toronto


----------



## aimeng

Chanel camellia ocase! But.....my world tour mini backpack is still my favorite


----------



## Iamminda

aimeng said:


> View attachment 3486470
> 
> 
> Chanel camellia ocase! But.....my world tour mini backpack is still my favorite



This is so gorgeous!


----------



## staceyjan

kbell said:


> Just got a few coach PAC man coin purses for holiday stocking stuffer/Yankee swaps. Sorry LV, but your slgs are just not in my stocking stuffer budget!
> 
> View attachment 3485956


Those are adorable.  I also picked up some MK SLGs for the same reason.


----------



## Bagluvluv

Could not resist~~^^
Besides..jewelry isn't really cheating..right?! Lol!


----------



## SugahSweetTee

SugahSweetTee said:


> I had plans to purchase the LV Keepall Band 55 to use as a carry-on.  And I still may but I walked into the Gucci outlet yesterday and saw this at 1/2 the cost
> 
> 
> Sorry Mr LV.   I snuck off ban island and cheated.
> 
> View attachment 3481059





Since I was already off the island, I ran off to get his little brother 







Mr LV 2017 is gonna be our year!!!!


----------



## fabuleux

SugahSweetTee said:


> Since I was already off the island, I ran off to get his little brother
> 
> View attachment 3493274
> 
> View attachment 3493275
> 
> 
> 
> Mr LV 2017 is gonna be our year!!!!


Is this also from the outlet store?


----------



## SugahSweetTee

fabuleux said:


> Is this also from the outlet store?



The Sawgrass Gucci Outlet in Florida.


----------



## Nene20122012

Very nice! I'm not much of a Gucci gal but I like these


----------



## Phoe8nix

Can't resist these!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Phoe8nix said:


> Can't resist these!
> View attachment 3504630


Those are lovely. I don't have anything Chanel. Maybe it's time lol. 
My non-LV purchase was a Gucci Studded Leather Disco Bag.


----------



## revitalise

kbell said:


> Just got a few coach PAC man coin purses for holiday stocking stuffer/Yankee swaps. Sorry LV, but your slgs are just not in my stocking stuffer budget!
> 
> View attachment 3485956


This is an awesome stocking filler and they're on sale too. Good job!


----------



## kbell

revitalise said:


> This is an awesome stocking filler and they're on sale too. Good job!


Thanks! Hope the recipients love them!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

My first designer non-LV purchase: the Gucci Disco.


----------



## Love.Me.Some.LV

2 Rebecca Minkoff love crossbody bags. I had such an itch for a Chanel boy, being it's out of my reach right now these little beauties were just the ticket.


----------



## BleuSaphir

SugahSweetTee said:


> I had plans to purchase the LV Keepall Band 55 to use as a carry-on.  And I still may but I walked into the Gucci outlet yesterday and saw this at 1/2 the cost
> 
> 
> Sorry Mr LV.   I snuck off ban island and cheated.
> 
> View attachment 3481059



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Great choice!


----------



## Kate1989

Prada sunnies! I don't normally like to pay full price for anything other than LV, but I rarely try on a pair of sunglasses that I actually like.


----------



## flowerbomb92

The Chanels are so cute!


----------



## SugahSweetTee

I purchased 2 Chloe bags.   Which means I have to stay on ban island for the first 6 months on 2017. 
But aren't they gorgeous??


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Johnpauliegal said:


> Those are lovely. I don't have anything Chanel. Maybe it's time lol.
> My non-LV purchase was a Gucci Studded Leather Disco Bag.
> View attachment 3504644


Beautiful! Where did you find a studded Disco? Love it!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Squirrel75 said:


> Beautiful! Where did you find a studded Disco? Love it!


Hi. Thanks! 
The SA at the outlet in Cabazon (I live in NYC) knew I was interested in a Gucci Soho Disco bag and he contacted me last month informing me there was one Black Studded one available. I immediately told him "yes" I was interested and gave him all my info. I got it a few days later. 
I was so excited!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. Thanks!
> The SA at the outlet in Cabazon (I live in NYC) knew I was interested in a Gucci Soho Disco bag and he contacted me last month informing me there was one Black Studded one available. I immediately told him "yes" I was interested and gave him all my info. I got it a few days later.
> I was so excited!


Sounds like it was meant to be! Really awesome find!


----------



## MJDaisy

Cheated on my darling LV with my first chanel! Got this beauty off of fashionphile! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Dorf

My new Mulberry bifold wallet in chocolate-brown arrived today.


----------



## Dany_37

Sorry Mr. Vuitton...but I still love you!! Givenchy Antigona...I sold my medium tri-color Antigona for this little baby!


----------



## Dorf

Bought this at the Mulberry store today. The Clipper, in chocolate-brown. Perfect for work, leasure and travel


----------



## for3v3rz

A few of my fav shoes.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Cheated on Louis with Chanel. This is a Christmas gift from me to me, under tree it will go.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Dorf said:


> Bought this at the Mulberry store today. The Clipper, in chocolate-brown. Perfect for work, leasure and travel
> 
> View attachment 3538782


Gorgeous!! I love Mulberry and the chocolate brown is heavely!!!!


----------



## Dorf

allyloupuppy said:


> Gorgeous!! I love Mulberry and the chocolate brown is heavely!!!!


Thanks, yes it's a great bag


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I just received this Gucci Soho from Neiman Marcus today.


----------



## fabuleux

SpeedyJC said:


> Cheated on Louis with Chanel. This is a Christmas gift from me to me, under tree it will go.
> View attachment 3539744


Very nice choice @SpeedyJC ! 
Great addition to your collection!


----------



## Scooch

SpeedyJC said:


> Cheated on Louis with Chanel. This is a Christmas gift from me to me, under tree it will go.
> View attachment 3539744



[emoji173]️❣️[emoji173]️ what is the name of this bag?


----------



## lvchanellvr

Below is my non-LV purchase, I couldn't resist!


----------



## paula3boys

Purchased this at the private sale


I'm waiting for the one I later ordered in fuchsia at the same sale.

Then I had been patiently waiting for this to show up so I could use my discount and I got lucky to find the only one in the company (dept store)


----------



## SpeedyJC

fabuleux said:


> Very nice choice @SpeedyJC !
> Great addition to your collection!



Thank you Fab! 


Scooch said:


> [emoji173]️❣️[emoji173]️ what is the name of this bag?



It is the Medallion Tote.


----------



## paula3boys

Fuchsia arrived to join red today!


----------



## clu13

From Paris - navy boy (I had only planned to buy a wallet and then I spied a WOC - given the exchange rate and the VAT, I decided to get what I really wanted) and Goyard Saints-Marie soft clutch


----------



## lv4ever$

The navy boy is stunning!  I'm loving blue lately too [emoji3]. Classic and beautiful - enjoy your great pieces!


----------



## clu13

lv4ever$ said:


> The navy boy is stunning!  I'm loving blue lately too [emoji3]. Classic and beautiful - enjoy your great pieces!



Thank you! I'm loving blue also - maybe it's winter but it's such a great neutral


----------



## Dorf

Mulberry toiletry bag in chocolate-brown.


----------



## KM7029

My non-LV purchase from last week:




I have been longing for this item for sometime, but had a hard time finding black caviar with SHW.  If I am going to spend $400, I don't want to settle with a color or leather I didn't want.  So happy I found one!


----------



## j19

KM7029 said:


> My non-LV purchase from last week:
> 
> View attachment 3545725
> 
> 
> I have been longing for this item for sometime, but had a hard time finding black caviar with SHW.  If I am going to spend $400, I don't want to settle with a color or leather I didn't want.  So happy I found one!


Love this, it's on my wishlist too!


----------



## babyloove

Bought this one in camel and prune from see by chloé. Love them so much


----------



## Sonmi999

Bought this bad boy today. I saw it on Saturday, tried to take it away from my mind, but I wasn't successful.


----------



## Dorf

Picked up a Mulberry Heathcliffe briefcase today. Understated and timeless.


----------



## fabuleux

Dorf said:


> Picked up a Mulberry Heathcliffe briefcase today. Understated and timeless.
> View attachment 3548038


You've been buying a lot of Mulberry lately @Dorf ! You're gonna become their favorite client!


----------



## fabuleux

Sonmi999 said:


> Bought this bad boy today. I saw it on Saturday, tried to take it away from my mind, but I wasn't successful.


You're on a shopping rampage these days!


----------



## fabuleux

babyloove said:


> Bought this one in camel and prune from see by chloé. Love them so much


I like that hippie vibe!


----------



## scndlslv

Was lucky to get another B in Paris.


----------



## fabuleux

scndlslv said:


> Was lucky to get another B in Paris.


I feel bad for you because your collection is so mediocre... 

 JK!  
You have an amazing collection @scndlslv !


----------



## Erum7860

Treated myself to some non LV goodies this month to celebrate a very, very, very good year in sales [emoji4]










^ brooch is a charge send and should be arriving today!


I'm a sucker for accessories/jewelry [emoji16]


----------



## Dorf

fabuleux said:


> You've been buying a lot of Mulberry lately @Dorf ! You're gonna become their favorite client!


Yeah.. After I discovered Mulberry Chocolate brown, I'm hooked!


----------



## strandedflower

My pretty card holders  lol ignore the LV hehe

I also adore my two latest handbags


----------



## scndlslv

fabuleux said:


> I feel bad for you because your collection is so mediocre...
> 
> JK!
> You have an amazing collection @scndlslv !


I know I'm trying to keep up with you!  I still need to reveal my last Paris haul.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Dorf said:


> Picked up a Mulberry Heathcliffe briefcase today. Understated and timeless.
> View attachment 3548038



Mulberry has had some great pieces on sale.   My temptation level is high and this doesn't help.   
Great briefcase


----------



## Dorf

SugahSweetTee said:


> Mulberry has had some great pieces on sale.   My temptation level is high and this doesn't help.
> Great briefcase


Get it while you can. It's going to be discontinued..


----------



## Sonmi999

fabuleux said:


> You're on a shopping rampage these days!


I sure am!  But to be completely honest, I had bought a wallet/card holder there that didn't really work out for me, so I went back to the store and exchanged it for this backpack, which I had already loved (in Brazil you can't return items when you buy them at the store, you're only allowed to exchange them). Later I checked the Brazilian website through which you can buy Michael Kors (it's like Saks) and was bummed to see there was one with silver hardware (I usually prefer silver), but then I realized its price was around 400 Brazilian Reais higher (which is around 110 American Dollars) and suddenly I didn't care about the color of the hardware anymore [emoji23]


----------



## MainlyBailey

Goyard Sainte Marie


----------



## j19

lvchanellvr said:


> Below is my non-LV purchase, I couldn't resist!
> View attachment 3542172


Beautiful!


----------



## MainlyBailey

medium phantom cabas in taupe


----------



## Tonimack

My new small Givenchy Antigona arrived, fresh from Harrods at a whopping savings of over $900!!  Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## shalomjude

Got my partner a new bike ... his bike was stolen yesterday


----------



## fabuleux

shalomjude said:


> View attachment 3551814
> 
> Got my partner a new bike ... his bike was stolen yesterday


Aww that's sweet of you. 
Great bike!


----------



## jwessels

My purchases this christmas, monica vinader friendship bracelet rose-gold and givenchy perfume [emoji56] [emoji319]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sibelle

I was able to get this MK bag for a very good deal and I think it´s gorgeous (minus the lock charm). The pebbled leather looks fantastic and It´s in a very dark blue color.
It´s great as a work bag as it can hold documents and it also has a zipped compartment in the middle.


----------



## Venessa84

This past month I did a lot of cheating on LV and added some pieces that I think my collection has been really missing .  I've had my eye on the Gucci Bamboo Top Handle for years and this brown was just so rich...
	

		
			
		

		
	



I have no Celine bags and couldn't resist this beauty.  The ring bag is unique from all the other Celines I've been seeing out there and the color is amazing!
	

		
			
		

		
	



And who can resist a matching wallet...
	

		
			
		

		
	



I needed a new black clutch and this one is perfect.  No hardware so it can go with anything.


----------



## littlehanoi

Sonmi999 said:


> Bought this bad boy today. I saw it on Saturday, tried to take it away from my mind, but I wasn't successful.



I'm thinking of buying this so many times , maybe I will try to find on sale now.


----------



## Sonmi999

littlehanoi said:


> I'm thinking of buying this so many times , maybe I will try to find on sale now.


Wow, I love this backpack! I think it's so stylish and it holds quite a lot. It's also super comfortable.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Michele Extreme Butterfly [emoji173]️️


----------



## Venessa84

mzhurshie said:


> View attachment 3550150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medium phantom cabas in taupe


I almost walked out of Celine with this same beauty!  Congrats!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

My last bag purchase of 2016, and hopefully for the next 4 months...Hermes Bolide 31 in Trench. Pricing in Europe was too good to pass[emoji4]


----------



## litchi

frivofrugalista said:


> My last bag purchase of 2016, and hopefully for the next 4 months...Hermes Bolide 31 in Trench. Pricing in Europe was too good to pass[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559553


It's not in your signature blue, FF, but this bolide's gorgeous nonetheless! Love it!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> My last bag purchase of 2016, and hopefully for the next 4 months...Hermes Bolide 31 in Trench. Pricing in Europe was too good to pass[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559553



Just gorgeous FF -- what a great way to remember your vaca by!  You got quite a few (!) great bags this year -- I am very happy for you .   Enjoy!


----------



## snibor

frivofrugalista said:


> My last bag purchase of 2016, and hopefully for the next 4 months...Hermes Bolide 31 in Trench. Pricing in Europe was too good to pass[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559553



Luv!


----------



## frivofrugalista

litchi said:


> It's not in your signature blue, FF, but this bolide's gorgeous nonetheless! Love it!


Haha no it's not! I was bummed as they have the blue online but not in store. But I'm happy with a neutral colour, thank yoi[emoji170]


Iamminda said:


> Just gorgeous FF -- what a great way to remember your vaca by!  You got quite a few (!) great bags this year -- I am very happy for you .   Enjoy!


Thank you, yes this year I diverted a bit i to other brands and glad I did. Definitely worth the memory and savings!


snibor said:


> Luv!


Thank you[emoji170]


----------



## litchi

frivofrugalista said:


> Haha no it's not! I was bummed as they have the blue online but not in store. But I'm happy with a neutral colour, thank yoi[emoji170]
> 
> Thank you, yes this year I diverted a bit i to other brands and glad I did. Definitely worth the memory and savings!
> 
> Thank you[emoji170]


May I enable you to consider *blue* twillies?


----------



## kkfiregirl

frivofrugalista said:


> My last bag purchase of 2016, and hopefully for the next 4 months...Hermes Bolide 31 in Trench. Pricing in Europe was too good to pass[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559553



It's gorgeous!! [emoji7]


----------



## frivofrugalista

litchi said:


> May I enable you to consider *blue* twillies?


Hahaha I didn't even think about that! I love this store because they didn't force me to buy extras (or: twillies).


kkfiregirl said:


> It's gorgeous!! [emoji7]


Thank you![emoji170]


----------



## elinda

My first Celine: nano in smooth black leather
But LV is not forgotten: I got a Croisette in DE as well in Amsterdam for the holidays and just might get something else on New Year's Day before leaving!!!


----------



## paula3boys

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Michele Extreme Butterfly [emoji173]️️
> 
> View attachment 3559181



Gorgeous


----------



## fabuleux

elinda said:


> View attachment 3560673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Celine: nano in smooth black leather
> But LV is not forgotten: I got a Croisette in DE as well in Amsterdam for the holidays and just might get something else on New Year's Day before leaving!!!


Céline, Vuitton... the money all goes to the same bank at the end of the day! You didn't really betray anyone!


----------



## Christofle

My first Loewe bag


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sibelle said:


> I was able to get this MK bag for a very good deal and I think it´s gorgeous (minus the lock charm). The pebbled leather looks fantastic and It´s in a very dark blue color.
> It´s great as a work bag as it can hold documents and it also has a zipped compartment in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 3557313



Nice bag. I like the lock charm.


----------



## lovesallbags

Last cheating for 2016, jst barely, it's still 31st in U.K., for another hour. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Chanel Lambskin Mini


----------



## lovesallbags

Tonimack said:


> My new small Givenchy Antigona arrived, fresh from Harrods at a whopping savings of over $900!!  Merry Christmas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551286



Gorgeous bag, I want this in grey[emoji7]


----------



## vinbenphon1

Venessa84 said:


> This past month I did a lot of cheating on LV and added some pieces that I think my collection has been really missing .  I've had my eye on the Gucci Bamboo Top Handle for years and this brown was just so rich...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559031
> 
> I have no Celine bags and couldn't resist this beauty.  The ring bag is unique from all the other Celines I've been seeing out there and the color is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559033
> 
> And who can resist a matching wallet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559034
> 
> I needed a new black clutch and this one is perfect.  No hardware so it can go with anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559035



Gorgeous pieces Venessa. Love my BTH too. And that blue is amazing.


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Balenciaga City Small in violet prune. I couldn't pull the trigger on an Empreinte bag despite being in love with the raisin color. This fit my need for a wine-colored bag perfectly.


----------



## LVinCali

I was going to buy the Speedy 20 in empreinte for a small bag (already have noir Bagatelle and noir 25), but the Gucci Disco was the better choice for me.  And I have just always wanted those shoes...  [emoji4] There is no Gucci store in my city, so I splurged when I had the chance.


----------



## Dorf

Picked up this sophisticated item from Cartier today. A Roadster pen in black and gold.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I have something to share by Wednesday! [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## Peppi1975

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Michele Extreme Butterfly [emoji173]️️
> 
> View attachment 3559181



Love, love, love this watch. Wear in good health


----------



## BleuSaphir

Sorry LV but I had to cheat on you with this MCM mini backpack. [emoji6]


----------



## vinbenphon1

Dorf said:


> Picked up this sophisticated item from Cartier today. A Roadster pen in black and gold.
> View attachment 3569422



Beautiful Dorf, congrats.


----------



## Tonia55

Switched over to my new bag  I love my new MCM Milla! I added a pop of color with the blue snakeskin strap. This bag has been on my mind since last year when I bought then returned the phantom grey Milla. I'm SO keeping this one! This is the perfect black bag and the quality is excellent! I was thinking of getting the Pallas but am so glad I chose this instead. Please excuse the mirror I have a crazy toddler lol.


----------



## Venessa84

Tonia55 said:


> Switched over to my new bag  I love my new MCM Milla! I added a pop of color with the blue snakeskin strap. This bag has been on my mind since last year when I bought then returned the phantom grey Milla. I'm SO keeping this one! This is the perfect black bag and the quality is excellent! I was thinking of getting the Pallas but am so glad I chose this instead. Please excuse the mirror I have a crazy toddler lol.


The strap is a nice touch!


----------



## Dorf

vinbenphon1 said:


> Beautiful Dorf, congrats.


Thanks


----------



## PamK

Dorf said:


> Picked up this sophisticated item from Cartier today. A Roadster pen in black and gold.
> View attachment 3569422



Your pen is so elegant Dort! Congratulations! Curious to know your impressions of the Cartier vs. the Montblanc when you have a moment. [emoji1]


----------



## PamK

So sorry - Dorf!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

A few weeks ago I purchased this Gucci Mini Dome Top Handle Crossbody Bag in Black from the Cabazon Outlet. 
I love it!


----------



## collector007

Johnpauliegal said:


> A few weeks ago I purchased this Gucci Mini Dome Top Handle Crossbody Bag in Black from the Cabazon Outlet.
> I love it!
> 
> View attachment 3573228


I really like this Gucci. It reminds me of the Alma.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

collector007 said:


> I really like this Gucci. It reminds me of the Alma.


Thank you. I would LOVE to get a LV Alma. 
(I had gotten the bag on sale for $499 plus tax. )


----------



## collector007

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you. I would LOVE to get a LV Alma.
> (I had gotten the bag on sale for $499 plus tax. )



That is a great price compared to the Alma!!


----------



## Dorf

PamK said:


> Your pen is so elegant Dort! Congratulations! Curious to know your impressions of the Cartier vs. the Montblanc when you have a moment. [emoji1]


Thanks  I have the classique size Montblanc, and the length is similar to the Cartier Roadster. The Roadster is broader on the top, and it's also heavier than the Montblank. The quality is great on both, but the Roadster seems superb. When using the screw-mechanism, I can really feel that it is very well made. I can hear a little "click" sound when closing the pen. The same feeling you get when closing a door on a Mercedes.   I will probably choose the Montblanc if I'm going to write a lot, since it's a lighter pen. The Roadster feels more luxurious though. I'm glad to have both in my collection


----------



## WinSailor

First bag of 2017.......Givenchy Antigona in black pebbled leather.


----------



## Tonia55

WinSailor said:


> First bag of 2017.......Givenchy Antigona in black pebbled leather.
> View attachment 3573738


Such a great bag!


----------



## Jordyaddict

My first blue bag. I've waited patiently for the right blue to come along and finally found it at mulberry. I'm going to use it as my something blue at my wedding.


----------



## PamK

Dorf said:


> Thanks  I have the classique size Montblanc, and the length is similar to the Cartier Roadster. The Roadster is broader on the top, and it's also heavier than the Montblank. The quality is great on both, but the Roadster seems superb. When using the screw-mechanism, I can really feel that it is very well made. I can hear a little "click" sound when closing the pen. The same feeling you get when closing a door on a Mercedes.   I will probably choose the Montblanc if I'm going to write a lot, since it's a lighter pen. The Roadster feels more luxurious though. I'm glad to have both in my collection
> View attachment 3573575



Thank you Dorf, for your thorough description! Your Cartier is just incredibly elegant. I've always been a Montblanc user, and I'm looking to branch out. I write with a pen all day long for work, so I guess I'm a little obsessive about pens. Congratulations to you and enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## Sonmi999

Got this beauty yesterday. It's my first Tiffany item and I've wanted this forever. ❤


----------



## Dorf

PamK said:


> Thank you Dorf, for your thorough description! Your Cartier is just incredibly elegant. I've always been a Montblanc user, and I'm looking to branch out. I write with a pen all day long for work, so I guess I'm a little obsessive about pens. Congratulations to you and enjoy! [emoji4]


Do also check out the St Dupont pens, and Dunhill. They have some great models!


----------



## paula3boys

Sonmi999 said:


> Got this beauty yesterday. It's my first Tiffany item and I've wanted this forever. [emoji173]



Twins. I just got mine Thursday. I have the blue also. [emoji173]️ both!


----------



## Venessa84

Jordyaddict said:


> View attachment 3574663
> View attachment 3574662
> 
> My first blue bag. I've waited patiently for the right blue to come along and finally found it at mulberry. I'm going to use it as my something blue at my wedding.


Gorgeous bag and color!


----------



## sonaturallyme

Sonmi999 said:


> Got this beauty yesterday. It's my first Tiffany item and I've wanted this forever. ❤


The Tiffany Blue version of this was one of my first Tiffany pieces. Enjoy!


----------



## candiesgirl408

lovesallbags said:


> Last cheating for 2016, jst barely, it's still 31st in U.K., for another hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562001
> View attachment 3562002
> View attachment 3562003
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Lambskin Mini



What a cutie! I have a lambskin mini too! I love mines.


----------



## Sonmi999

paula3boys said:


> Twins. I just got mine Thursday. I have the blue also. [emoji173]️ both!





sonaturallyme said:


> The Tiffany Blue version of this was one of my first Tiffany pieces. Enjoy!


Thank you both! I was really torn between this and the blue one. Maybe I'll get the other one later  they're both so cute!


----------



## lynnb

Went back to Mulberry this weekend for these two beauties.....


----------



## LouisV76

for christmas
	

		
			
		

		
	



for 10th wedding anniversary


----------



## luxurista

Here's my non-Louis contribution: Chanel classic card holder that I just received from Neiman's...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I received this Gucci Bree Crossbody Bag in the mail today. It's so very roomy. I love it. 
I bought it from the Gucci outlet in San Marcos, Texas.


----------



## pinkcarnation

WinSailor said:


> First bag of 2017.......Givenchy Antigona in black pebbled leather.
> View attachment 3573738



**DROOL DROOL DROOL**


----------



## mrs_jm

My first Chanel purchase [emoji4]
'When you have a rose ballerine problem'


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mrs_jm said:


> My first Chanel purchase [emoji4]
> 'When you have a rose ballerine problem'
> 
> View attachment 3578281


Congratulations. It's lovely. 
I don't own Chanel; maybe it's time lol.


----------



## mrs_jm

Johnpauliegal said:


> Congratulations. It's lovely.
> I don't own Chanel; maybe it's time lol.



Thank you!! And yes, I think it's time [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you. I would LOVE to get a LV Alma.
> (I had gotten the bag on sale for $499 plus tax. )


Wow!  Great price for thisbeauty!  Congratulations [emoji7]


----------



## Aliluvlv

mrs_jm said:


> My first Chanel purchase [emoji4]
> 'When you have a rose ballerine problem'
> 
> View attachment 3578281


[emoji7]  Gorgeous!  Beautiful picture too!


----------



## jpezmom

mrs_jm said:


> My first Chanel purchase [emoji4]
> 'When you have a rose ballerine problem'
> 
> View attachment 3578281


Beautiful!!  How can you resist?


----------



## SpeedyJC

Nothing too fancy but I  it, got this backpack from Express.


----------



## arnott

My first luxury bag purchase since my Bloomsbury over 6 years ago!  

Celine Nano Luggage in Indigo Blue!


----------



## best_carnation

Lady Dior mini was welcomed to my small family. I'm hoping to get a Chanel boy to diversify furthermore.


----------



## Aliluvlv

best_carnation said:


> Lady Dior mini was welcomed to my small family. I'm hoping to get a Chanel boy to diversify furthermore.


Wow! That's so gorgeous [emoji173] love that color!


----------



## WinSailor

arnott said:


> My first luxury bag purchase since my Bloomsbury over 6 years ago!
> 
> Celine Nano Luggage in Indigo Blue!


Gorgeous! This is on my wish list too!


----------



## Melbee

mrs_jm said:


> My first Chanel purchase [emoji4]
> 'When you have a rose ballerine problem'
> 
> View attachment 3578281


This is amazing!!  I absolutely love it!


----------



## Iamminda

best_carnation said:


> Lady Dior mini was welcomed to my small family. I'm hoping to get a Chanel boy to diversify furthermore.


Super adorable and gorgeous red!   Enjoy!


----------



## Melbee

I was bad. Really bad. But if you're going to cheat go big right?!?!?  35cm verso gold birkin with geranium lining...


----------



## arnott

Melbee said:


> I was bad. Really bad. But if you're going to cheat go big right?!?!?  35cm verso gold birkin with geranium lining...



Congrats!    It's good to be bad!


----------



## arnott

WinSailor said:


> Gorgeous! This is on my wish list too!



Thanks!


----------



## Sonmi999

SpeedyJC said:


> Nothing too fancy but I  it, got this backpack from Express.
> 
> View attachment 3580635


I loved your backpack! Studs ❤


----------



## mrsinsyder

Just ordered this WOC; it will be especially perfect for a Winter Solstice party next month!


----------



## Melbee

mrsinsyder said:


> Just ordered this WOC; it will be especially perfect for a Winter Solstice party next month!


Love this!!


----------



## KpopKyle

mrsinsyder said:


> Just ordered this WOC; it will be especially perfect for a Winter Solstice party next month!



OMG that is too cute!!!


----------



## KpopKyle

My latest non-LV purchase! It's also my first ever pre-loved and Fashionphile buy! I love the bottega veneta Boston bag but the new version doesn't have a lock or clochette - which are things I LOVE! Had to grab this blue beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

KpopKyle said:


> My latest non-LV purchase! It's also my first ever pre-loved and Fashionphile buy! I love the bottega veneta Boston bag but the new version doesn't have a lock or clochette - which are things I LOVE! Had to grab this blue beauty!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587532
> View attachment 3587534



This is gorgeous-- love BV colors.


----------



## KpopKyle

Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous-- love BV colors.



Thank you! BV really does make some fab colors!


----------



## j19

best_carnation said:


> Lady Dior mini was welcomed to my small family. I'm hoping to get a Chanel boy to diversify furthermore.


Love the colour


----------



## Melbee

KpopKyle said:


> My latest non-LV purchase! It's also my first ever pre-loved and Fashionphile buy! I love the bottega veneta Boston bag but the new version doesn't have a lock or clochette - which are things I LOVE! Had to grab this blue beauty!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587532
> View attachment 3587534


Such a beautiful color. Congratulations!!


----------



## KpopKyle

Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous-- love BV colors.





Melbee said:


> Such a beautiful color. Congratulations!!



Thank you both!


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Technically I didn't escape ban island. 

 I made a Gucci outlet purchase (via phone) right before Xmas that arrived with scratches and more importantly with the security tags not removed. 

They had no more of the piece in stock so I exchanged for these.


----------



## beige1

Tory Burch Perry tote.  In germany half price right now at toryburch.de.  Nice quality, when you dont want to carry a NF, its about the same size


----------



## Von03

Ever have a purchase that makes you so giddy that you feel like you can't breathe? Gah!!! My Chanel so black... It's love!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Von03 said:


> Ever have a purchase that makes you so giddy that you feel like you can't breathe? Gah!!! My Chanel so black... It's love!
> View attachment 3590149
> View attachment 3590150



Stunning![emoji378]


----------



## faintlymacabre

Coach Rogue 36. This 1941 line is awesome quality!


----------



## pinkcarnation

The tradition is that I get a bag every Xmas from the hubby. Doesn't have to be anything expensive. Last year was a cute little Rebecca Mikoff. This year I told hubby over and over that I needed nothing, absolutely nothing. That is until I walked into Nordstrom and caught this baby out of the corner of my eyes. The rest is history.  Love it!!!!


----------



## purseonal obsession

aimeng said:


> View attachment 3486470
> 
> 
> Chanel camellia ocase! But.....my world tour mini backpack is still my favorite


Beautiful! Congrats. Is this the medium or large?


----------



## LL777

faintlymacabre said:


> Coach Rogue 36. This 1941 line is awesome quality!
> 
> View attachment 3590382


Love the Rogue bag! Enjoy


----------



## mrsinsyder

Since I've literally loved this bag at first sight... and it was a great deal for barely used on Yoogi's... AND it's the colors of my University... I had to.


----------



## Purse FanGirl

faintlymacabre said:


> Coach Rogue 36. This 1941 line is awesome quality!
> 
> View attachment 3590382



Agree. Quality of the Rogue and the Coach 1941 line is great...some of the best bags out there. [emoji7]

Star Studded Rogue


----------



## missjoannawearsblack

mrsinsyder said:


> Since I've literally loved this bag at first sight... and it was a great deal for barely used on Yoogi's... AND it's the colors of my University... I had to.


What university?


----------



## MyPandaxox

faintlymacabre said:


> Coach Rogue 36. This 1941 line is awesome quality!
> 
> View attachment 3590382


Wow. Beautiful!

I stopped buying Coach a while back because I only love the feel of their vintage leather, and have a couple of pieces, but your bag is a stunner!


----------



## mrsinsyder

missjoannawearsblack said:


> What university?



University of Florida


----------



## missjoannawearsblack

mrsinsyder said:


> University of Florida


Ah. I went to Auburn, so I totally get the colors.  It's beautiful!


----------



## DOVELV

Von03 said:


> Ever have a purchase that makes you so giddy that you feel like you can't breathe? Gah!!! My Chanel so black... It's love!
> View attachment 3590149
> View attachment 3590150


Beautiful!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## mrsinsyder

missjoannawearsblack said:


> Ah. I went to Auburn, so I totally get the colors.  It's beautiful!



Thank you! It probably fits your alma mater even a bit better


----------



## lvly808

Not a handbag but still fun.


----------



## bombed

LVChanelLISA said:


> Since LV was my first love, I have to post my most recent purchase here too!
> 
> Presenting my 1st Hermes Birkin Bag!
> 
> Color: Etoupe
> Leather: Togo
> Size: 35 CM
> Hardware: Gold
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3435642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435643
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435644
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435645
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435656



Great bag, but what I am really impressed by is your Lladro collection! My second collection hobby  - gorgeous!


----------



## lvly808

A bag I did buy this month that I love and have gotten a lot of compliments on. Rebecca Minkoff Love Geo Quilted Jumbo


----------



## Melbee

Von03 said:


> Ever have a purchase that makes you so giddy that you feel like you can't breathe? Gah!!! My Chanel so black... It's love!
> View attachment 3590149
> View attachment 3590150


This is beyond fabulous!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## mrsinsyder

I love him


----------



## Melbee

Von03 said:


> Ever have a purchase that makes you so giddy that you feel like you can't breathe? Gah!!! My Chanel so black... It's love!
> View attachment 3590149
> View attachment 3590150


This bag is beyond amazing!  Congratulations.


----------



## Melbee

mrsinsyder said:


> I love him


I can see why!  Fabulous bag!!


----------



## March786

beige1 said:


> View attachment 3590079
> View attachment 3590080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Perry tote.  In germany half price right now at toryburch.de.  Nice quality, when you dont want to carry a NF, its about the same size


 I love Tory burch too, this is a beautiful bag


----------



## fabuleux

mrsinsyder said:


> I love him


Mod shot please!


----------



## March786

My heart went boom and I couldn't resist this perfect red coco


----------



## fabuleux

March786 said:


> View attachment 3598175
> 
> 
> My heart went boom and I couldn't resist this perfect red coco


Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrsinsyder

fabuleux said:


> Mod shot please!



My creepy work elevator


----------



## fabuleux

mrsinsyder said:


> My creepy work elevator
> 
> View attachment 3598281


Looking good!


----------



## March786

fabuleux said:


> Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


Thankyou


----------



## j19

mrsinsyder said:


> I love him


Gorgeous!


----------



## mrsinsyder

fabuleux said:


> Looking good!



Thanks! I know I'm _so_ 2014 but I have never been able to forget about this bag! Luckily I live in a city where camouflage would be considered on trend so fashion has a lot of variance


----------



## love2learn

mrsinsyder said:


> My creepy work elevator
> 
> View attachment 3598281


Haha!!  But your Celine looks beautiful with your outfit!!


----------



## lovesallbags

My new Stella mccartney Fallabella, just got her today. 

Love that non leather smell, lol.


----------



## j19

lovesallbags said:


> View attachment 3599382
> View attachment 3599383
> 
> 
> My new Stella mccartney Fallabella, just got her today.
> 
> Love that non leather smell, lol.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Wilsom04

lovesallbags said:


> View attachment 3599382
> View attachment 3599383
> 
> 
> My new Stella mccartney Fallabella, just got her today.
> 
> Love that non leather smell, lol.


Nice! I want this same color.


----------



## lovesallbags

j19 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks, she is, can't wait to use her.


----------



## lovesallbags

Wilsom04 said:


> Nice! I want this same color.



Thankyou, it's such a lovely grey, hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Purse FanGirl

My new Tea Rose Rogue. Outer pockets lined in pink suede. Blush interior. I'm in pink heaven. [emoji4]


----------



## shalomjude

Cycling jersey and musette 
Light for summer


----------



## MarraC

shalomjude said:


> View attachment 3602018
> 
> Cycling jersey and musette
> Light for summer



Nice choices.


----------



## inard1

Couldn't choose between the two so ended up getting both... [emoji4]


----------



## j19

inard1 said:


> View attachment 3605343
> 
> 
> Couldn't choose between the two so ended up getting both... [emoji4]


Love it!


----------



## inard1

j19 said:


> Love it!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## tlo

Purse FanGirl said:


> View attachment 3602014
> 
> 
> My new Tea Rose Rogue. Outer pockets lined in pink suede. Blush interior. I'm in pink heaven. [emoji4]


'Congratulations!  It's gorgeous, I have the same one!


----------



## babyloove

Do some of you know if an epi speedy 30 will be release ?


----------



## jancedtif

Dior silver tone Cannage Tribale earrings.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Hermes pocket square in Savanah Dance in red, on my pre-loved Cabas Mezzo.


----------



## EVIE1001

mrsinsyder said:


> Just ordered this WOC; it will be especially perfect for a Winter Solstice party next month!


This is gorgeous!


----------



## fashion_junky

I've cheated on my beloved LV quite a bit lately.....


----------



## Iamminda

fashion_junky said:


> I've cheated on my beloved LV quite a bit lately.....
> 
> View attachment 3609263
> View attachment 3609264


What a stunning set!   Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

fashion_junky said:


> I've cheated on my beloved LV quite a bit lately.....
> 
> View attachment 3609263
> View attachment 3609264


Love all ur puchases Congrats!


----------



## fashion_junky

Iamminda said:


> What a stunning set!   Congrats and enjoy!





tua said:


> Love all ur puchases Congrats!



Thank you!!!


----------



## fabuleux

fashion_junky said:


> I've cheated on my beloved LV quite a bit lately.....
> 
> View attachment 3609263
> View attachment 3609264


Great Chanel stuff!


----------



## fashion_junky

fabuleux said:


> Great Chanel stuff!



Thank you!  They are my very first Chanel items, and I'm hooked!!


----------



## Nivahra

fashion_junky said:


> I've cheated on my beloved LV quite a bit lately.....
> 
> View attachment 3609263
> View attachment 3609264



Oh WOW!!!! Beautiful! What a special and great choice, congratulations!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## allyloupuppy

fashion_junky said:


> I've cheated on my beloved LV quite a bit lately.....
> 
> View attachment 3609263
> View attachment 3609264


Gorgeous color [emoji7]


----------



## inard1

fashion_junky said:


> I've cheated on my beloved LV quite a bit lately.....
> 
> View attachment 3609263
> View attachment 3609264



Well done! Amazing items! If you have to cheat at least do it well! [emoji16]


----------



## reginaPhalange

Melbee said:


> I was bad. Really bad. But if you're going to cheat go big right?!?!?  35cm verso gold birkin with geranium lining...


This is gorgeous, the contrast is absolutely stunning, hope you're enjoying your beautiful bag[emoji5]


----------



## reginaPhalange

fashion_junky said:


> I've cheated on my beloved LV quite a bit lately.....
> 
> View attachment 3609263
> View attachment 3609264


What a beautiful bag with the perfect matching accessories!


----------



## Melbee

reginaPhalange said:


> This is gorgeous, the contrast is absolutely stunning, hope you're enjoying your beautiful bag[emoji5]


Thank you!  I am enjoying it so much!!


----------



## for3v3rz

What do you think? I already have 4 Neverfull MM. Maybe something different this time.


----------



## reginaPhalange

for3v3rz said:


> What do you think? I already have 4 Neverfull MM. Maybe something different this time.
> 
> View attachment 3612460


I see a lot of people in the TB forum getting the Perry tote as a backup/alternative to their NF! There's also a great comparison video that compared both bags to the YSL Shopper Tote (I love the colour she has on her blog/video): http://chaseamie.blogspot.ca/2016/09/lv-neverfull-saint-laurent-tory-burch.html?m=1 I have the York tote which has a little more structure/organization because I used to use it for school.


----------



## historygal

for3v3rz said:


> What do you think? I already have 4 Neverfull MM. Maybe something different this time.
> 
> View attachment 3612460



I love this bag, and have bought three Perrys.  I also have two Neverfulls and love them all equally.  What can I say, I'm a sucker for a tote and I carry one to work everyday so I've got to have options!


----------



## cherrytongue

This baby  I haven't started using her. My LV Empreinte Key Pouch does pretty much the same thing- hold cards, cash, coins and keys. Should I start using the Chanel card holder instead? Decisions, decision.


----------



## LVandChis

I am now on ban island until LV has the City Steamer PM in Noir available and then right back to ban island I shall go!


----------



## nikkisharif

LVandChis said:


> I am now on ban island until LV has the City Steamer PM in Noir available and then right back to ban island I shall go!
> View attachment 3614762



Beautiful...I love Cartier[emoji813]️


----------



## SpeedyJC

Finally decided to take the plunge and get this bag, I  had to get it preloved since for some crazy reason Chanel discontinue it. I got it at a decent price however I almost sent it back because it had abit more wear on it than I typically will go for on the exterior however  I used apple leather conditioner and it really spruced things up.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Picked these up from Chanel[emoji5]


----------



## fabuleux

SpeedyJC said:


> Finally decided to take the plunge and get this bag, I  had to get it preloved since for some crazy reason Chanel discontinue it. I got it at a decent price however I almost sent it back because it had abit more wear on it than I typically will go for on the exterior however  I used apple leather conditioner and it really spruced things up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627131


Looks good!


----------



## SpeedyJC

fabuleux said:


> Looks good!



Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Weekend shopper said:


> Picked these up from Chanel[emoji5]
> View attachment 3635280
> View attachment 3635281



Gorgeous bag and shoes--enjoy!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous bag and shoes--enjoy!


Thank you ☺


----------



## frivofrugalista

Weekend shopper said:


> Picked these up from Chanel[emoji5]
> View attachment 3635280
> View attachment 3635281



Is that the iridescent mini?! We're twins just got mine today!


----------



## frivofrugalista

i need a break after this!


----------



## litchi

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3636000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need a break after this!


Oh, my!! Gorgeous pair! Enjoy your new lovelies including that Girolata.


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3636000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need a break after this!


Absolutely gorgeous set!  Is that purple or silver? (Hard to tell on my device). You are killing it with all your goodies (as usual).  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Weekend shopper

frivofrugalista said:


> Is that the iridescent mini?! We're twins just got mine today!


It sure is☺


----------



## Weekend shopper

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3636000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need a break after this!


Love it! Congrats on your new beauty ☺


----------



## frivofrugalista

litchi said:


> Oh, my!! Gorgeous pair! Enjoy your new lovelies including that Girolata.


Thank you, I sure will as I'm on a ban now!


Iamminda said:


> Absolutely gorgeous set!  Is that purple or silver? (Hard to tell on my device). You are killing it with all your goodies (as usual).  Congrats and enjoy!


It's a shiny purple, thanks I'm loving my two new beauties so far!


Weekend shopper said:


> Love it! Congrats on your new beauty [emoji5]


Thanks [emoji171]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3636000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need a break after this!



Fabulous! [emoji177]


----------



## frivofrugalista

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Fabulous! [emoji177]



Thanks!


----------



## shalomjude

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3636000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need a break after this!


wow ..amazing ... will be great for spring


----------



## fashion_junky

My new-found love, Chanel, is causing me to cheat on LV again:


----------



## reginaPhalange

fashion_junky said:


> My new-found love, Chanel, is causing me to cheat on LV again:
> 
> View attachment 3636652


Gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## themeanreds

I love many brands, but LV is what I have most of. I just got my first Prada bag though and I am loving it. I wanted an everyday bag that I didn't need to baby in a basic black. I originally really wanted a Saffiano tote (BN1786) but as I was browsing Fashionphile I came across this Vitello Daino tote. The leather is so cushy and I love the versatility of a shoulder strap and being able to carry it over the wrist too. (first photo is mine and second is from Fashionphile)


----------



## WinSailor

Cheated on LV to finally get my first Chanel!


----------



## reginaPhalange

themeanreds said:


> I love many brands, but LV is what I have most of. I just got my first Prada bag though and I am loving it. I wanted an everyday bag that I didn't need to baby in a basic black. I originally really wanted a Saffiano tote (BN1786) but as I was browsing Fashionphile I came across this Vitello Daino tote. The leather is so cushy and I love the versatility of a shoulder strap and being able to carry it over the wrist too. (first photo is mine and second is from Fashionphile)
> View attachment 3636951
> 
> View attachment 3636952


Congrats on your first Prada, Vitello leather feels amazing!


WinSailor said:


> Cheated on LV to finally get my first Chanel!
> View attachment 3636967


Congratulations on your first Chanel, enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

fashion_junky said:


> My new-found love, Chanel, is causing me to cheat on LV again:
> 
> View attachment 3636652



Congrats on this lovely set.


----------



## Iamminda

WinSailor said:


> Cheated on LV to finally get my first Chanel!
> View attachment 3636967



Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## bagjunkie1997

I may have neglected my first love the past few months [emoji15]


----------



## reginaPhalange

bagjunkie1997 said:


> I may have neglected my first love the past few months [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3640715
> View attachment 3640716
> 
> View attachment 3640717
> 
> View attachment 3640718


All of these are stunning[emoji7], congrats!


----------



## frivofrugalista

shalomjude said:


> wow ..amazing ... will be great for spring


Thank you Shalomjude, it's perfect for spring![emoji171]


fashion_junky said:


> My new-found love, Chanel, is causing me to cheat on LV again:
> 
> View attachment 3636652


So in love with this


----------



## fashion_junky

frivofrugalista said:


> Thank you Shalomjude, it's perfect for spring![emoji171]
> 
> So in love with this



Thank you! So am I...I never thought I'd love a black bag and wallet so much, lol. I usually love colour!! But something about these is just special. I'm wishing I could buy a larger size in the same leather now!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

fashion_junky said:


> Thank you! So am I...I never thought I'd love a black bag and wallet so much, lol. I usually love colour!! But something about these is just special. I'm wishing I could buy a larger size in the same leather now!!!



Ha they have the boy and reissue and jumbo is same leather [emoji6]


----------



## fashion_junky

frivofrugalista said:


> Ha they have the boy and reissue and jumbo is same leather [emoji6]



I have a feeling by the time I save up for one of those they'll be long gone....lol. Where is a money tree when you need it???


----------



## frivofrugalista

fashion_junky said:


> I have a feeling by the time I save up for one of those they'll be long gone....lol. Where is a money tree when you need it???



Haha I've been asking the same question! When you find the tree let me know.


----------



## AngR6

fabuleux said:


> Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


wow!!!! love this


----------



## bagjunkie1997

reginaPhalange said:


> All of these are stunning[emoji7], congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Emes

Was head over heels for the Melie bag shape. Wasn't a fan of such a large bag in monogram print, found it a bit too loud for me. Presenting the Dooney and Burke Dillen medium zipper pocket sac! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Very similar with same shape as Melie when I fold it in and have items in it. I purchased a crossbody strap for versatility. Love that it has a zipper at the top if I want more security, it's more subtle, and no vachatta hassle all for a fraction of Melie cost! Nonstop usage with this bag lately!


----------



## emms2381

Omg.. i just bought the exact same bag last week... chopped in an lv for her.. how you finding it??


----------



## SpeedyJC

Just got this bag in. I originally bought the older version GST but I really wasn't happy with the condition of it so I decided to buy a new version that was in excellent condition instead.


----------



## mrsinsyder

I got the belt I've wanted for a long time... Hermes in black/chocolate. I'm having doubts though... I feel like it might be too gauche and tacky for me. I'm undecided.


----------



## fabuleux

SpeedyJC said:


> Just got this bag in. I originally bought the older version GST but I really wasn't happy with the condition of it so I decided to buy a new version that was in excellent condition instead.
> 
> View attachment 3645122


Wonderful. I m glad you got one you love!


----------



## pjhm

bagjunkie1997 said:


> I may have neglected my first love the past few months [emoji15]
> 
> View attachment 3640715
> View attachment 3640716
> 
> View attachment 3640717
> 
> View attachment 3640718



I'm in love with that Garden Party. When u put all your things in it, do u find it heavy?


----------



## Ladybc75

My Lady Dior in blue silver hardware


----------



## SpeedyJC

fabuleux said:


> Wonderful. I m glad you got one you love!



Thanks. I ended up having to sell the other one back since I cut the tag off but I got about the same as a refund would have been so I'm happy.


----------



## Emes

emms2381 said:


> Omg.. i just bought the exact same bag last week... chopped in an lv for her.. how you finding it??



Amazing! Especially if you're into carrying big purses  fits so much and the crossbody strap adds a lot of flexibility. love the options of colors! Was difficult for me to decide..Which color do you have?


----------



## luxurista

Here's my gorgeous, non-Louis contribution! Chanel Business Affinity flap in the large size that I just received from Bergdorf's:


----------



## reginaPhalange

luxurista said:


> Here's my gorgeous, non-Louis contribution! Chanel Business Affinity flap in the large size that I just received from Bergdorf's:


It's gorgeous, enjoy!


----------



## AngR6

SpeedyJC said:


> Just got this bag in. I originally bought the older version GST but I really wasn't happy with the condition of it so I decided to buy a new version that was in excellent condition instead.
> 
> View attachment 3645122


Love!!!!


----------



## AngR6

luxurista said:


> Here's my gorgeous, non-Louis contribution! Chanel Business Affinity flap in the large size that I just received from Bergdorf's:


WOW!!! Now this is a DREAM BAG!!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## luxurista

reginaPhalange said:


> It's gorgeous, enjoy!



Thank you!!!


----------



## luxurista

AngR6 said:


> WOW!!! Now this is a DREAM BAG!!! Gorgeous!!



Thank you!!! I'm so in love with it! Poor Louis... I cheated on him with Coco... hahahaha


----------



## monkey88

My first Chanel Bag![emoji7] Mini Coco with green lizard Handle


----------



## bagjunkie1997

pjhm said:


> I'm in love with that Garden Party. When u put all your things in it, do u find it heavy?


Thank you. I would say the "normal" person would find it heavy, but I do not. I'm used to bigger bags where I can carry everything I could possibly need, so the weight does not bother me. However, I wouldn't recommend it for an all day shopping excursion. Hope that helps.


----------



## jancedtif

Dipping my toes into Dior


----------



## mrsinsyder

jancedtif said:


> Dipping my toes into Dior
> View attachment 3661987


Is that a strap or a scarf? It's beautiful!


----------



## jancedtif

mrsinsyder said:


> Is that a strap or a scarf? It's beautiful!



Thank you!  It's a scarf! [emoji5]


----------



## Jenergyup

Gavriel Mansur Baby Bucket Bag in Camello with the rose interior. This is suuuuuuuper tiny! Smaller than I realized but still a beauty


----------



## mcgummerson

luxurista said:


> Here's my gorgeous, non-Louis contribution! Chanel Business Affinity flap in the large size that I just received from Bergdorf's:


STUNNING!!!!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Souvenir from my spontaneous weekend trip to Orlando, compliments of my brother and his fiancee who did the Vader challenge runs at Disney for charity. I had no idea D&B did exclusive bags like this. It's already getting lots of use, and bonus, it matches the red interior of my speedy b DE [emoji6]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3683440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Souvenir from my spontaneous weekend trip to Orlando, compliments of my brother and his fiancee who did the Vader challenge runs at Disney for charity. I had no idea D&B did exclusive bags like this. It's already getting lots of use, and bonus, it matches the red interior of my speedy b DE [emoji6]


This is so darn cute (we are SW fans here too ).   I knew of the DB Mickey and Minnie stuff at Disneyland but did not know they also did SW stuff too.  Awesome piece for your SpeedyB.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> This is so darn cute (we are SW fans here too ).   I knew of the DB Mickey and Minnie stuff at Disneyland but did not know they also did SW stuff too.  Awesome piece for your SpeedyB.


Thank you! The more I use it the more I like it (bigger than my Milla, smaller than Eva). Something about the pattern and checks just seems to go with DE too. Hope you have a great rest of your weekend L! [emoji4]


----------



## elinda

I tried on the Pochette Metis in reverse monogram at the LV store last week but wasn't sure I loved it for me... considering matching to my clothes, and I was mainly looking at it since it's so popular really
Then few days later I came across this Chanel bag at a local "luxury consignment shop" and it was perfect for me!
Paid around 150 USD more for it than a new LV PM reverse cost in a LV store


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Woohoo!  My very first Brand new with Tags - BUT not last MK Ava small leather in Black with GHW!  I love it so much I am now on the hunt for one in Blue & Beige / Cream (not sure what the exact color is called?).  I purchased the pom pom Key charm just for her!  I couldn't decided which charm so I purchased a heap of different ones from my local Handbag store!  Only the One Handbag Store sells Key charms? Lucky it's near me! I will add pics of those in the other Thread for Charms (in the MK sub - Forum). And of coarse I have my LV Key charms as well!  Same background & table as in my Avatar pic with some of my LV's!


----------



## cocorichelle

Gucci Blooms makeup bag


----------



## myluvofbags

Tory Burch Bryant


----------



## mcgummerson

cocorichelle said:


> Gucci Blooms makeup bag
> 
> View attachment 3685185


Ooooooh LOVE!!!


----------



## musk_plus

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Woohoo!  My very first Brand new with Tags - BUT not last MK Ava small leather in Black with GHW!  I love it so much I am now on the hunt for one in Blue & Beige / Cream (not sure what the exact color is called?).  I purchased the pom pom Key charm just for her!  I couldn't decided which charm so I purchased a heap of different ones from my local Handbag store!  Only the One Handbag Store sells Key charms? Lucky it's near me! I will add pics of those in the other Thread for Charms (in the MK sub - Forum). And of coarse I have my LV Key charms as well!  Same background & table as in my Avatar pic with some of my LV's!
> 
> View attachment 3685137


I have this same bag only the hardware is silver.


----------



## musk_plus

myluvofbags said:


> View attachment 3685240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory Burch Bryant


I love this doctor bag style with big opening, is it this season?


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Amongst a sea of LV .... The Chloe 
Hayley hobo.
Although most of my handbags are LV, I love the designs and quality of Chloe leather bags!


----------



## myluvofbags

musk_plus said:


> I love this doctor bag style with big opening, is it this season?


Thank you, I have no idea as far as season, I was shopping
for my mil for mother's day and happened to see this. I love the style and color


----------



## amiga226

My Kate Spade bag


----------



## FreAnne

I needed a crossbody and I've been wanting the Lv croisette but didn't want to spend toooo much money. While shopping for mother's day gift for my mom I feel in love with this MK bag  it's both a shoulder and crossbody bag! I've never owned a pink/rose bag before and this one was perfect!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Not sure if Charms count? But here goes anyway! I went on a bit of a buying bender with these!  Purchased from a Handbag Store near me!  Couldn't help myself!  There are some LV's in there! 2 LV Speedy's in the background!  And my New LV Epi Icon Mirror charm!  And I am still waiting for my Rebecca Minkoff leather Love cross body Handbag!


----------



## Havanese 28

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> View attachment 3686039
> 
> Amongst a sea of LV .... The Chloe
> Hayley hobo.
> Although most of my handbags are LV, I love the designs and quality of Chloe leather bags!


Agree!  I've had many Chloe bags over the years, and they are beautiful and durable.   Love the no- frills aesthetic, which renders the bags so classic.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

And here are two small purchases I purchased from NAP a while ago & found them yesterday! (lol! Tags still attached!) A Gorgeous Jamin Puech beaded, silk & satin, leather & feather small tassel clutch!  The tassels are really long & very hard to capture on camera, I needed a long stand but didn't have time to find one!  And my Black quilted leather Marc Jacobs long wallet!


----------



## FAheartsLV721

I cheated...and I don't feel bad about it! I love the small Gucci Swing Tote. This is my everyday work bag. Beautiful and still in military standards for dress and appearance.


----------



## j19

My Burberry bear charm that I bought in march


----------



## litchi

I'm not one to use bag charms, really, but this one from H was too cute to resist. Happy my SA saved one for me!


----------



## WinSailor

I've been soooo unfaithful to LV this year! Sorry-not sorry! Got this disco for a steal pre-loved!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My very first BUT not last Rebecca Minkoff Love Black Gunmetal SHW Small Leather quilted crossbody Handbag!  (tags still attached! ) The Lock & Chain links are Solid Shiny silver hardware? Hard to capture due to it being an overcast day. I could smell the leather through the box!  Purchased from their website. I couldn't decide which bag charm? I will have a look later for an LV one!  It just means I have to open boxes to find all my bag charms!


----------



## Iamminda

lovlouisvuitton said:


> My very first BUT not last Rebecca Minkoff Love Black Gunmetal SHW Small Leather quilted crossbody Handbag!  (tags still attached! ) The Lock & Chain links are Solid Shiny silver hardware? Hard to capture due to it being an overcast day. I could smell the leather through the box!  Purchased from their website. I couldn't decide which bag charm? I will have a look later for an LV one!  It just means I have to open boxes to find all my bag charms!
> 
> View attachment 3705067
> 
> View attachment 3705068
> 
> View attachment 3705069


I love RM Love crossbody bags -- it looks great with this hardware.  Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

WinSailor said:


> I've been soooo unfaithful to LV this year! Sorry-not sorry! Got this disco for a steal pre-loved!
> 
> View attachment 3704643


Congrats on this little beauty!  The Disco is on my wishlist.


----------



## FAheartsLV721

Got the Kate Spade planner over the agenda mm. $80 vs $605 gives me more to invest in my next lv. I have the agenda pm and it was just too small to write in. I think I'll like this better. I did some decorating courtesy of Etsy. The leather doesn't seem delicate. I am loving the color with the tahitienne print!


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Chloe medium Hudson in black. 

I am technically on ban island and since I didn't buy a LV......
Ehhh.


----------



## kaykaymarieeee

SugahSweetTee said:


> View attachment 3709823
> 
> 
> Chloe medium Hudson in black.
> 
> I am technically on ban island and since I didn't buy a LV......
> Ehhh.


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

SugahSweetTee said:


> View attachment 3709823
> 
> 
> Chloe medium Hudson in black.
> 
> I am technically on ban island and since I didn't buy a LV......
> Ehhh.


Just stare at your beautiful chloe till you get off the island LOL! She's gorgeous!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My New Prada bejeweled Teddy Bear Key / Bag Charm!  Very hard to capture due to the Teddy being Black!


----------



## tadhana

Hermes Evelyne tpm


----------



## huskylady17

My cheat


----------



## huskylady17

And this little baby. Had to have it. Also on sale.


----------



## img

huskylady17 said:


> My cheat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711389


Stunning!!


----------



## img

I've been buying LV pretty exclusively for the past almost 13 years.  Introducing my first Chanel!  I'm in love!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

And this one delivered just 3 days ago!  I Love RM range so I purchased another one from their website! Rebecca Minkoff Geo leather quilted Jumbo Love crossbody in Khaki with GHW!  It's absolutely stunning IRL!  And I purchased the charm just for this handbag!  Sorry for the dark pics it's really early in the morning & overcast.


----------



## WinSailor

img said:


> I've been buying LV pretty exclusively for the past almost 13 years.  Introducing my first Chanel!  I'm in love!!


Of course your Chanel is gorgeous but I love your dress too!!


----------



## img

WinSailor said:


> Of course your Chanel is gorgeous but I love your dress too!!


Thank you!!


----------



## litchi

This season, Hermès brought on Samourai silk madness. 'Guess I've been primed and ready for at least one Japan-inspired item from LV's Cruise 2018 collection.


----------



## FAheartsLV721

lovlouisvuitton said:


> And this one delivered just 3 days ago!  I Love RM range so I purchased another one from their website! Rebecca Minkoff Geo leather quilted Jumbo Love crossbody in Khaki with GHW!  It's absolutely stunning IRL!  And I purchased the charm just for this handbag!  Sorry for the dark pics it's really early in the morning & overcast.
> 
> View attachment 3719278
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719279



Wow!!! This bag is so pretty. I keep coming back to this thread to look at this bag. I neeeeeedddd this!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

litchi said:


> This season, Hermès brought on Samourai silk madness. 'Guess I've been primed and ready for at least one Japan-inspired item from LV's Cruise 2018 collection.
> View attachment 3720010


wow so pretty


----------



## GatorBlue11

My first ever designer shoes  Expensive shoes aren't really my thing but I had to have these! 

View media item 2849


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

GatorBlue11 said:


> My first ever designer shoes  Expensive shoes aren't really my thing but I had to have these!
> 
> View media item 2849


CUTE and COMFORTABLE!


----------



## GatorBlue11

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> CUTE and COMFORTABLE!



And! Relatively "inexpensive" compared to many other Valentino shoes which run $600-$900. I wouldn't get nearly as much use out of those fancy shoes anyway.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

GatorBlue11 said:


> And! Relatively "inexpensive" compared to many other Valentino shoes which run $600-$900. I wouldn't get nearly as much use out of those fancy shoes anyway.


Total waste of money and NEVER ever comfortable. It's probably why there are so many high end shoes on every resell site. I have sold most of mine and invested that money into handbags which are seasonless and PAINLESS.


----------



## Mandamanda

Limited edition Longchamp Eiffel Tower bag - purchased right after I bought my new Speedy B 25 in Paris!


----------



## Scully Piper

lovlouisvuitton said:


> My very first BUT not last Rebecca Minkoff Love Black Gunmetal SHW Small Leather quilted crossbody Handbag!  (tags still attached! ) The Lock & Chain links are Solid Shiny silver hardware? Hard to capture due to it being an overcast day. I could smell the leather through the box! [emoji38] Purchased from their website. I couldn't decide which bag charm? I will have a look later for an LV one!  It just means I have to open boxes to find all my bag charms! [emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 3705067
> 
> View attachment 3705068
> 
> View attachment 3705069


Congrats! I love it [emoji7]


----------



## Scully Piper

FAheartsLV721 said:


> Got the Kate Spade planner over the agenda mm. $80 vs $605 gives me more to invest in my next lv. I have the agenda pm and it was just too small to write in. I think I'll like this better. I did some decorating courtesy of Etsy. The leather doesn't seem delicate. I am loving the color with the tahitienne print!
> 
> View attachment 3707143
> 
> View attachment 3707144
> 
> View attachment 3707145


I agree...it is a perfect match to the tahitienne [emoji1]


----------



## Scully Piper

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3683440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Souvenir from my spontaneous weekend trip to Orlando, compliments of my brother and his fiancee who did the Vader challenge runs at Disney for charity. I had no idea D&B did exclusive bags like this. It's already getting lots of use, and bonus, it matches the red interior of my speedy b DE [emoji6]


I'm so jealous  lucky you [emoji1]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Mandamanda said:


> Limited edition Longchamp Eiffel Tower bag - purchased right after I bought my new Speedy B 25 in Paris!


Congratulations on both classic Parisian bags! [emoji2]


----------



## Aliluvlv

litchi said:


> This season, Hermès brought on Samourai silk madness. 'Guess I've been primed and ready for at least one Japan-inspired item from LV's Cruise 2018 collection. [emoji813]
> View attachment 3720010


These are gorgeous! Beautiful photo!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Scully Piper said:


> Congrats! I love it [emoji7]



Thank you!  I have two now!  Just purchased & received another one!


----------



## Scully Piper

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Thank you! [emoji813] I have two now!  Just purchased & received another one!


Sweet! Can't wait to see pic of the second one [emoji1]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Scully Piper said:


> Sweet! Can't wait to see pic of the second one [emoji1]



I added pic? Just go back one page? *Post  #6425 *  Or click *HERE? *


----------



## Scully Piper

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I added pic? Just go back one page? *Post  #6425 *  Or click *HERE? *


That's the one I saw earlier. Sorry I misunderstood


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Scully Piper said:


> That's the one I saw earlier. Sorry I misunderstood



Or was it this one? *Post # 6412* or Click *HERE** ?  * My first RM Handbag?


----------



## Scully Piper

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Or was it this one? *Post # 6412* or Click *HERE** ?  * My first RM Handbag?


Oh wow! Awesome Love collection [emoji1]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Scully Piper said:


> Oh wow! Awesome Love collection [emoji1]



Thank you!


----------



## tadhana

I could not decide which LV mini/clutch purse to get.   Wanted a classic style that would last for years and this is what I got instead ...Chanel woc caviar with ghw


----------



## inard1

shellan310 said:


> I could not decide which LV mini/clutch purse to get.   Wanted a classic style that would last for years and this is what I got instead ...Chanel woc caviar with ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726491



Love this! [emoji173]️


----------



## SpeedyJC

I picked this little bag up for my birthday today. This bag was actually handmade out of recycled military tent tarp.


----------



## shalomjude

Working on a custom bike build from the States....woo hoo


----------



## southern_gal

I've been trying to choose a beach bag for a while now and came across this Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Tote at TJMaxx for a steal.  Now I'm all set for my upcoming vacation [emoji846]


----------



## clydekiwi

Mandamanda said:


> Limited edition Longchamp Eiffel Tower bag - purchased right after I bought my new Speedy B 25 in Paris!



Did you get this in paris


----------



## Mandamanda

clydekiwi said:


> Did you get this in paris


Yes - it's only available in Longchamp stores there.


----------



## SMP_626

Commemorated a big career shift this month with my very first Chanel. I have been exclusively an LV girl for years, but this little beauty was too good to pass up [emoji173]️ (was also the last one in the boutique!)


----------



## Scully Piper

SMP_626 said:


> Commemorated a big career shift this month with my very first Chanel. I have been exclusively an LV girl for years, but this little beauty was too good to pass up [emoji173]️ (was also the last one in the boutique!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728715


Congratulations [emoji4]


----------



## elinda

My husband has finally decided that he too wants a small crossbody bag and after looking at LV first (of course!!), I bought him one from Tod's.. at the outlet store so it was a great value,
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 and he loves using it!
The photo is of a salesman modeling it


----------



## OCMomof3

elinda said:


> My husband has finally decided that he too wants a small crossbody bag and after looking at LV first (of course!!), I bought him one from Tod's.. at the outlet store so it was a great value,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729672
> View attachment 3729673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he loves using it!
> The photo is of a salesman modeling it


That's beautiful!  I wish my husband would carry one....he's forever losing his stuff!


----------



## OCMomof3

SMP_626 said:


> Commemorated a big career shift this month with my very first Chanel. I have been exclusively an LV girl for years, but this little beauty was too good to pass up [emoji173]️ (was also the last one in the boutique!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728715


Great choice, just beautiful! Look out!  Slippery slope! I've been there.


----------



## OCMomof3

huskylady17 said:


> My cheat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711389


I LOVE this bag!  Was in the SL store drooling recently!


----------



## fabuleux

SMP_626 said:


> Commemorated a big career shift this month with my very first Chanel. I have been exclusively an LV girl for years, but this little beauty was too good to pass up [emoji173]️ (was also the last one in the boutique!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728715


Congrats!


----------



## Redenkeew

Here's my new keychain from J.W. Anderson. Yea, it is what you think it is.


----------



## SapphireGem

Redenkeew said:


> Here's my new keychain from J.W. Anderson. Yea, it is what you think it is.



Did it come in different sizes?


----------



## Redenkeew

SapphireGem said:


> Did it come in different sizes?



This one is "one size fits all"


----------



## scndlslv

I had a Braceletpalooza in Paris recently


----------



## makumaku

Got this a couple weeks ago while in Paris with my hubby. It was a saga just to get my hands on it but it was worth all the hassle, it's my forever bag!


----------



## litchi

tua said:


> wow so pretty


Thank you, *tua*! 


Aliluvlv said:


> These are gorgeous! Beautiful photo!


Thank you, dear *Aliluvlv*! 

Many thanks for all the _Likes_, dear LV family!


----------



## vinbenphon1

SMP_626 said:


> Commemorated a big career shift this month with my very first Chanel. I have been exclusively an LV girl for years, but this little beauty was too good to pass up [emoji173]️ (was also the last one in the boutique!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728715


Beautiful, congrats.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Redenkeew said:


> Here's my new keychain from J.W. Anderson. Yea, it is what you think it is.


Ahahahah... I first though it was a bone... well it is one of sorts bwahahahahah


----------



## vinbenphon1

makumaku said:


> Got this a couple weeks ago while in Paris with my hubby. It was a saga just to get my hands on it but it was worth all the hassle, it's my forever bag!


Gorgeous and classic, congrats makumaku.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

makumaku said:


> Got this a couple weeks ago while in Paris with my hubby. It was a saga just to get my hands on it but it was worth all the hassle, it's my forever bag!



What a beautiful bag. Enjoy your great purchase!  

I picked up this Gucci Soho Bag from Saks Fifth Avenue. I received it yesterday.


----------



## itsmree

Johnpauliegal said:


> What a beautiful bag. Enjoy your great purchase!
> 
> I picked up this Gucci Soho Bag from Saks Fifth Avenue. I received it yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3731661


LOVE the shape of that bag!


----------



## itsmree

makumaku said:


> Got this a couple weeks ago while in Paris with my hubby. It was a saga just to get my hands on it but it was worth all the hassle, it's my forever bag!


gorgeous!!!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Redenkeew said:


> Here's my new keychain from J.W. Anderson. Yea, it is what you think it is.


omg!! that's to funny!!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

SapphireGem said:


> Did it come in different sizes?


this made my day!! never laughed so hard!! was exactly what i was thinking


----------



## Johnpauliegal

itsmree said:


> LOVE the shape of that bag!


Thank you itsmree. It's different than all my other bags. I can't believe the price I paid.


----------



## kcoach

I've been wanting something in this gorgeous cashmere grey for years. Finally got the medium Marcie satchel yesterday.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I found this new model Hamilton at Ross for like $150! I scored the wallet at an MK store but they honored the $80 sales price at Macy's!!! I was excited because I needed an inexpensive navy blue leather bag.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I really want a brown Fendi spy bag.


----------



## Dorf

Montblanc meisterstuck 149 platinum fountain pen and pen pouch.


----------



## Strep2031

I've scaled back on my LV purchases so that I could focus on my shoe collection. Finally bit the bullet on CL shoes.


----------



## Bubbles1987

I have wanted a casual cross body that hit me right.  LV just did not have the right one.   I really tried.  So, I saw some celebrity with the bag and thought it would work for me.  I ran over to the Hermes shop to see what I could find.  I found a lot.......







The Evelyne GM in Blue Electrique, an adorable rodeo with horse hair (the small one looked better), a twilly to lengthen the strap, and a beautiful silk scarf for myself and one for my mom in law.

I had a wonderful SA that was really interested in finding exactly what I wanted.   I have always been a little intimidated by th brand, but I really enjoyed the experience.  The bag fits me perfectly and holds much more than I thought. It might become a travel bag when I can't fly carry on.


----------



## Iamminda

Hi.  I don't usually post my new Balenciagas here but this one is real special to me.  I am quite smitten.  Thanks for letting me share .


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  I don't usually post my new Balenciagas here but this one is real special to me.  I am quite smitten.  Thanks for letting me share .


Wow that's gorgeous! Congratulations L! I might have to widen my scope a bit. I love the details on this bag. [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow that's gorgeous! Congratulations L! I might have to widen my scope a bit. I love the details on this bag. [emoji7]


Thanks so much A!   I am quite pleased with this one and had to share ,


----------



## BagLady14

I bought this as a gift for my granddaughter.

(Mini Cambridge Satchel in oxblood with her name monogrammed & bicycle logo)


----------



## fabuleux

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  I don't usually post my new Balenciagas here but this one is real special to me.  I am quite smitten.  Thanks for letting me share .


Looks awesome!! Congrats !


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  I don't usually post my new Balenciagas here but this one is real special to me.  I am quite smitten.  Thanks for letting me share .



Congratulations Iamminda!  This is a gorgeous bag!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## j19

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  I don't usually post my new Balenciagas here but this one is real special to me.  I am quite smitten.  Thanks for letting me share .


Gorgeous!


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  I don't usually post my new Balenciagas here but this one is real special to me.  I am quite smitten.  Thanks for letting me share .


Wow, stunning! The hardware looks great against the black


----------



## itsmree

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  I don't usually post my new Balenciagas here but this one is real special to me.  I am quite smitten.  Thanks for letting me share .


she is a beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you kindly .   


fabuleux said:


> Looks awesome!! Congrats !





tlo said:


> Congratulations Iamminda!  This is a gorgeous bag!!!!!!!!!!!!





j19 said:


> Gorgeous!





myluvofbags said:


> Wow, stunning! The hardware looks great against the black





itsmree said:


> she is a beauty!


----------



## Brucewayne13

I wanted a gold clutch for summer weddings. In my culture we dress up to the nines every time. So here's my reveal - the diorama Woc  very very happy with my purchase. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## M5_Traveler

My Gucci Bowy GG chain wallet!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

M5_Traveler said:


> My Gucci Bowy GG chain wallet!


Congrats!!! Gucci definitely has my favorite WOCs!


----------



## M5_Traveler

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Congrats!!! Gucci definitely has my favorite WOCs!


Thanks. I love this cute bag.


----------



## daffyleigh

After my LV's, these are my favorite bags!❤️


----------



## shalomjude

His kit


His birthday so I get a new kit


----------



## LV.NYC

Mandamanda said:


> Yes - it's only available in Longchamp stores there.



You can also find them at the CDG airport duty free Longchamp to avoid the hassles with VAT.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Ok so I know it's just a coach crossbody but I saw this on sale and needed a pick me up to try and hold me over up until I can order my world tour NF. I also needed a new crossbody for Fall and Winter that I don't have to worry about when hiking and running around taking pictures. Love the front pocket for the phone. You can be sure it will be filled with LV slgs though. [emoji6] I have to give Coach kudos for super awesome packaging! It was honestly as nice as opening an LV. Wasn't expecting that. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## snibor

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3758817
> View attachment 3758819
> View attachment 3758820
> View attachment 3758821
> 
> Ok so I know it's just a coach crossbody but I saw this on sale and needed a pick me up to try and hold me over up until I can order my world tour NF. I also needed a new crossbody for Fall and Winter that I don't have to worry about when hiking and running around taking pictures. Love the front pocket for the phone. You can be sure it will be filled with LV slgs though. [emoji6] I have to give Coach kudos for super awesome packaging! It was honestly as nice as opening an LV. Wasn't expecting that. Thanks for letting me share.



Nice!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3758817
> View attachment 3758819
> View attachment 3758820
> View attachment 3758821
> 
> Ok so I know it's just a coach crossbody but I saw this on sale and needed a pick me up to try and hold me over up until I can order my world tour NF. I also needed a new crossbody for Fall and Winter that I don't have to worry about when hiking and running around taking pictures. Love the front pocket for the phone. You can be sure it will be filled with LV slgs though. [emoji6] I have to give Coach kudos for super awesome packaging! It was honestly as nice as opening an LV. Wasn't expecting that. Thanks for letting me share.


Congrats on this pretty cross body -- really like this color.   Awesome packaging indeed.   Coach has many nice leather bags.  Enjoy!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this pretty cross body -- really like this color.   Awesome packaging indeed.   Coach has many nice leather bags.  Enjoy!


Thanks L! I thought the color was interesting. My fall colors are mostly black or maroon tops with jeans so thought this might be nice color vs the usual black or brown. [emoji4]


----------



## RayKay

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3758817
> View attachment 3758819
> View attachment 3758820
> View attachment 3758821
> 
> Ok so I know it's just a coach crossbody but I saw this on sale and needed a pick me up to try and hold me over up until I can order my world tour NF. I also needed a new crossbody for Fall and Winter that I don't have to worry about when hiking and running around taking pictures. Love the front pocket for the phone. You can be sure it will be filled with LV slgs though. [emoji6] I have to give Coach kudos for super awesome packaging! It was honestly as nice as opening an LV. Wasn't expecting that. Thanks for letting me share.



Love the colour! And I agree, Coach has lovely packaging (most of the time anyway, a couple orders I have had must have been returns or come from stores so the packaging left a bit to be desired...bags were still lovely, though, fortunately!)


----------



## Aliluvlv

RayKay said:


> Love the colour! And I agree, Coach has lovely packaging (most of the time anyway, a couple orders I have had must have been returns or come from stores so the packaging left a bit to be desired...bags were still lovely, though, fortunately!)



Thank you! Most of my leather items to date have been Coach or Burberry and I agree they've been lovely.


----------



## Pinksweater

Henri Bendel West 57th cross body ( stock photo).  It's such a fun bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Pinksweater said:


> View attachment 3758997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henri Bendel West 57th cross body ( stock photo).  It's such a fun bag.


Such a cute shape!   I like HB. Enjoy!


----------



## cropping25

SweetPurple said:


> Here are my YSL bag and wallet. Also my Gucci bags and wallets


Nice Gucci collection!


----------



## GearGirly

Nothing louis grabbing me this year for my birthday, so I gave myself these!


----------



## Strep2031

GearGirly said:


> Nothing louis grabbing me this year for my birthday, so I gave myself these!
> View attachment 3760232


Those are adorable!


----------



## 23adeline

Some of my Cartier


----------



## Dorf

GG Bee-belt purchased today.


----------



## QueenCoco

Too many amazing Gucci's right now to remain faithful!!


----------



## NWGal

Scored these during the Tory Butch sale!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Not usually a designer sunglasses person (Maui Jim is my go to) but these Chanel glasses called my name. And the case is so lovely!


----------



## Kitty157

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3758817
> View attachment 3758819
> View attachment 3758820
> View attachment 3758821
> 
> Ok so I know it's just a coach crossbody but I saw this on sale and needed a pick me up to try and hold me over up until I can order my world tour NF. I also needed a new crossbody for Fall and Winter that I don't have to worry about when hiking and running around taking pictures. Love the front pocket for the phone. You can be sure it will be filled with LV slgs though. [emoji6] I have to give Coach kudos for super awesome packaging! It was honestly as nice as opening an LV. Wasn't expecting that. Thanks for letting me share.



One of the few Coach bags I kept. Mine is in black with gold hardware. Love it.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Kitty157 said:


> One of the few Coach bags I kept. Mine is in black with gold hardware. Love it.


Really that's awesome! I haven't used this yet but happy to hear it's a good one to keep.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Dorf said:


> GG Bee-belt purchased today.
> View attachment 3764445


fabulous!! u always dress so sharp!!


----------



## j19

Happy birthday to me  my first Tiffany piece, Paloma's Graffiti Love and Kisses necklace!


----------



## sayakayumi

j19 said:


> Happy birthday to me  my first Tiffany piece, Paloma's Graffiti Love and Kisses necklace!
> View attachment 3768273
> View attachment 3768281
> View attachment 3768284


Happy Birthday j19!! The necklace is beautiful


----------



## Iamminda

j19 said:


> Happy birthday to me  my first Tiffany piece, Paloma's Graffiti Love and Kisses necklace!
> View attachment 3768273
> View attachment 3768281
> View attachment 3768284


Beautiful necklace. Hope you have a wonderful birthday J.


----------



## j19

sayakayumi said:


> Happy Birthday j19!! The necklace is beautiful





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful necklace. Hope you have a wonderful birthday J.


Thank you so much!


----------



## fabuleux

j19 said:


> Happy birthday to me  my first Tiffany piece, Paloma's Graffiti Love and Kisses necklace!
> View attachment 3768273
> View attachment 3768281
> View attachment 3768284


Happy birthday @j19 !!


----------



## Kitty157

j19 said:


> Happy birthday to me  my first Tiffany piece, Paloma's Graffiti Love and Kisses necklace!
> View attachment 3768273
> View attachment 3768281
> View attachment 3768284



Happy birthday to you! Beautiful piece. Wear it in good health. [emoji4]


----------



## Venessa84

I haven't bought anything from LV all year [emoji54]. But these pieces have been occupying my bag rotation. 

Saint Laurent Fringe Tote in Grey
Gucci Diaper Bag
Balenciaga City in Beige Croc


----------



## Venessa84

j19 said:


> Happy birthday to me  my first Tiffany piece, Paloma's Graffiti Love and Kisses necklace!
> View attachment 3768273
> View attachment 3768281
> View attachment 3768284



Beautiful piece for your first Tiffany and Happy Birthday!! [emoji324][emoji322][emoji512][emoji323][emoji320]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

j19 said:


> Happy birthday to me  my first Tiffany piece, Paloma's Graffiti Love and Kisses necklace!
> View attachment 3768273
> View attachment 3768281
> View attachment 3768284


Ha! We have the same birthday! What a lovely present you picked up. Enjoy your day!!


----------



## j19

fabuleux said:


> Happy birthday @j19 !!





Kitty157 said:


> Happy birthday to you! Beautiful piece. Wear it in good health. [emoji4]


Thank you!


----------



## j19

Venessa84 said:


> Beautiful piece for your first Tiffany and Happy Birthday!! [emoji324][emoji322][emoji512][emoji323][emoji320]


Thank you


----------



## j19

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ha! We have the same birthday! What a lovely present you picked up. Enjoy your day!!


Lol no way!  Thank you and happy birthday to you as well!


----------



## Aliluvlv

j19 said:


> Happy birthday to me  my first Tiffany piece, Paloma's Graffiti Love and Kisses necklace!
> View attachment 3768273
> View attachment 3768281
> View attachment 3768284


Happy Happy Birthday j19! Love your pochette and your beautiful new T&Co. Necklace!


----------



## j19

Aliluvlv said:


> Happy Happy Birthday j19! Love your pochette and your beautiful new T&Co. Necklace!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Addicted to bags

j19 said:


> Happy birthday to me  my first Tiffany piece, Paloma's Graffiti Love and Kisses necklace!
> View attachment 3768273
> View attachment 3768281
> View attachment 3768284


Happy birthday!!!


----------



## j19

Addicted to bags said:


> Happy birthday!!!


Thank you


----------



## Rosie Posie

Today this was my Non-LV purchase for my Enene neverfull. It's surprisingly heavy!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Made 2 Coach purchases of what is their version of a wallet on a chain. The white bag is what really got my attention. It's woven leather rivets.


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Addicted to bags said:


> Made 2 Coach purchases of what is their version of a wallet on a chain. The white bag is what really got my attention. It's woven leather rivets.



So pretty...I love the Coach Dinky. A classic, quality leather piece. I own a few and they are compliment magnets. Your link version is gorgeous. Coach leather is like butter... [emoji7]


----------



## Jenergyup

Attention mini bag lovers- I couldn't resist this- My new Coach Swagger 15 in Fucshia!


----------



## Bumbles

j19 said:


> Happy birthday to me  my first Tiffany piece, Paloma's Graffiti Love and Kisses necklace!
> View attachment 3768273
> View attachment 3768281
> View attachment 3768284


Happy Birthday! Great choice!


----------



## Bumbles

Jenergyup said:


> Attention mini bag lovers- I couldn't resist this- My new Coach Swagger 15 in Fucshia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3771073


She's gorgeous! Would you have the dimensions and what can fit inside? Any mod shots? I had to do a double take. The colour is beautiful too! I love mini bags, wallets, and anything small cute and compact,...... and wait for it.......PINK! I love PINK! How much is it, if you don't mind me asking. I might have to go and check it out this weekend.  Thanks for sharing your new goody!


----------



## j19

Bumbles said:


> Happy Birthday! Great choice!


Thank you


----------



## Jenergyup

Bumbles said:


> She's gorgeous! Would you have the dimensions and what can fit inside? Any mod shots? I had to do a double take. The colour is beautiful too! I love mini bags, wallets, and anything small cute and compact,...... and wait for it.......PINK! I love PINK! How much is it, if you don't mind me asking. I might have to go and check it out this weekend.  Thanks for sharing your new goody!



Figured you would like it lol!  I'll try to post something this weekend. These swagger 15s were recently 50% off on Coach's website but that sale is over- I went to a Coach store the other day and the SA said the rest of them are being sent to Coach outlets (price now should be $125!!!). I haven't bought Coach in years but fell in love with this bag and  must say I am impressed with the craftsmanship  thus far.


----------



## Bumbles

Jenergyup said:


> Figured you would like it lol!  I'll try to post something this weekend. These swagger 15s were recently 50% off on Coach's website but that sale is over- I went to a Coach store the other day and the SA said the rest of them are being sent to Coach outlets (price now should be $125!!!). I haven't bought Coach in years but fell in love with this bag and  must say I am impressed with the craftsmanship  thus far.


 Wow what a bargain! Definitely a great deal. It's super cute and a great colour. I'm not in the US so won't be able to buy it. Otherwise I would. Where I am the prices for Coach are three times the price there. It's crazy!! 

I guess I'll have to stick to LV  At least here with the exchange rate and all is not that much more than buying in the US.


----------



## Jenergyup

Bumbles said:


> Wow what a bargain! Definitely a great deal. It's super cute and a great colour. I'm not in the US so won't be able to buy it. Otherwise I would. Where I am the prices for Coach are three times the price there. It's crazy!!
> 
> I guess I'll have to stick to LV  At least here with the exchange rate and all is not that much more than buying in the US.



I was going to tell you I actually got mine from eBay BNWT for $169 US. Here some details FYI and anyone else who might be interested. 

What fits (in this pic- 6 key holder, key cles, card holder) 



What fits (in this pic- key fob, key cles, card holder, iPhone 7 plus case-it's a bit of a tight squeeze bit it works especially as the sides are expanded out a bit). Didn't out phone in as I need it to take pics! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Dimensions:



Mod shot from Coach website (I'm in my pjs right now lol).


----------



## Jenergyup

Jenergyup said:


> I was going to tell you I actually got mine from eBay BNWT for $169 US. Here some details FYI and anyone else who might be interested.
> 
> What fits (in this pic- 6 key holder, key cles, card holder)
> View attachment 3771618
> 
> 
> What fits (in this pic- key fob, key cles, card holder, iPhone 7 plus case-it's a bit of a tight squeeze bit it works especially as the sides are expanded out a bit). Didn't out phone in as I need it to take pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3771619
> 
> 
> Dimensions:
> View attachment 3771620
> 
> 
> Mod shot from Coach website (I'm in my pjs right now lol).


----------



## shalomjude

New shoe day...just stunning weather here


----------



## Bumbles

Thank you for the pics! Was great eye candy, and it's such a great purchase. Enjoy! 



Jenergyup said:


> I was going to tell you I actually got mine from eBay BNWT for $169 US. Here some details FYI and anyone else who might be interested.
> 
> What fits (in this pic- 6 key holder, key cles, card holder)
> View attachment 3771618
> 
> 
> What fits (in this pic- key fob, key cles, card holder, iPhone 7 plus case-it's a bit of a tight squeeze bit it works especially as the sides are expanded out a bit). Didn't out phone in as I need it to take pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3771619
> 
> 
> Dimensions:
> View attachment 3771620
> 
> 
> Mod shot from Coach website (I'm in my pjs right now lol).


----------



## lvchanellvr

I did it again, I cheated on Louis with Chanel.


----------



## Tryster0

I went to San Francisco and got a Goyard Belvedere PM and an MCM collar! I make sure to stop by LV too, of course.


----------



## Zahradkyt

lvchanellvr said:


> I did it again, I cheated on Louis with Chanel.
> 
> View attachment 3773669



Ah, what a sweet, sweet lover to cheat on Louis with.


----------



## Dorf

Gucci Web briefcase.


----------



## fabuleux

Dorf said:


> Gucci Web briefcase.
> View attachment 3775135


I m glad you picked that one.


----------



## babyloove




----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Dorf said:


> Gucci Web briefcase.
> View attachment 3775135


wowza!! u always dress to impress!!!


----------



## Zucnarf

babyloove said:


> View attachment 3775819



Love this!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Dorf said:


> Gucci Web briefcase.
> View attachment 3775135


Your briefcase is perfect, so glad you choose that one. The only tiny nitpick I have is (hope you don't mind me commenting on it) is that your shirt is one button too open at the collar. It is the only flaw in an otherwise impeccable outfit.


----------



## elinda

On the last day of my European vacation the new Chanel collection arrived and I bought this bag! 
Was originally planning to get a GG Marmont matelasse flap bag in beige, but after looking at it thought "wow that looks very similar to a Chanel flap bag, so let's stretch the budget a bit (ok, a lot!!) and get a Chanel instead!"
I was purposely looking to buy a lighter colored bag, as all my other bags so far have been in DE, or blue or black leather.


----------



## carrie_monroe

After looking for almost two years for the perfect elegant little black bag I've finally decided on my final one: Saint Laurent Small WOC! I was debating for a long time between this one and Chanel WOC, but I really wanted the option of detachable strap and that's why I ultimately decided to go for it. I'm very happy with it - it fits everything I want to carry for a dressy event and the strap length is perfect for me!


----------



## feudingfaeries

elinda said:


> View attachment 3776338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the last day of my European vacation the new Chanel collection arrived and I bought this bag!
> Was originally planning to get a GG Marmont matelasse flap bag in beige, but after looking at it thought "wow that looks very similar to a Chanel flap bag, so let's stretch the budget a bit (ok, a lot!!) and get a Chanel instead!"
> I was purposely looking to buy a lighter colored bag, as all my other bags so far have been in DE, or blue or black leather.


 I love this bag! Do you know what it is called by chance?


----------



## 4purse

mrsinsyder said:


> Not usually a designer sunglasses person (Maui Jim is my go to) but these Chanel glasses called my name. And the case is so lovely!
> 
> View attachment 3766147


Beautiful - are they polarized?


----------



## elinda

feudingfaeries said:


> I love this bag! Do you know what it is called by chance?


Sorry i don't know  on the Chanel website it's in Pre-Fall collection in blue and just called "flap bag"


----------



## Zucnarf

elinda said:


> View attachment 3776338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the last day of my European vacation the new Chanel collection arrived and I bought this bag!
> Was originally planning to get a GG Marmont matelasse flap bag in beige, but after looking at it thought "wow that looks very similar to a Chanel flap bag, so let's stretch the budget a bit (ok, a lot!!) and get a Chanel instead!"
> I was purposely looking to buy a lighter colored bag, as all my other bags so far have been in DE, or blue or black leather.



Love this


----------



## Dorf

Gucci Web wallet to match my bag.


----------



## the1kayladawn

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  I don't usually post my new Balenciagas here but this one is real special to me.  I am quite smitten.  Thanks for letting me share .



This is the most beautiful Balenciaga I've ever SEEN!


----------



## Iamminda

the1kayladawn said:


> This is the most beautiful Balenciaga I've ever SEEN!


Thanks kindly .


----------



## huskylady17

My first Goyard!


----------



## Scully Piper

This wallet for my husband. His LV wallet has finally worn out. I thought he'd want another one but when he saw the tiger on this Gucci wallet he forgot all about LV.


----------



## snibor

Scully Piper said:


> This wallet for my husband. His LV wallet has finally worn out. I thought he'd want another one but when he saw the tiger on this Gucci wallet he forgot all about LV.
> View attachment 3792938



Luv this!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Went a little crazy at South Coast Plaza today 
The Moschino camo backpack is made of lambskin and is so soft.....


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3794878
> View attachment 3794879
> View attachment 3794894
> View attachment 3794895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went a little crazy at South Coast Plaza today
> The Moschino camo backpack is made of lambskin and is so soft.....


Really liking all three bags -- congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Really liking all three bags -- congrats and enjoy!


Thanks Iamminda. When I bought the backpack I didn't realize it was lamb skin, now I'm nervous. A backpack by its very definition should be able to be tossed around and mistreated which is the opposite of what you should do to lamb skin right? Darn, I really like the pattern and colors. Will have to think about it.


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Thanks Iamminda. When I bought the backpack I didn't realize it was lamb skin, now I'm nervous. A backpack by its very definition should be able to be tossed around and mistreated which is the opposite of what you should do to lamb skin right? Darn, I really like the pattern and colors. Will have to think about it.


I like the pattern/colors a lot too.  I am guessing you should be fine even though it is made of lambskin since it is a mini  backpack so you are not out camping with it (lol). South coast Plaza is such a nice mall -- I visited there a couple of years ago.  GL deciding on the backpack.


----------



## SpeedyJC

I picked up this little cutie for an event I went to this weekend. I feel my LV collection is complete as I have every bag I want at the moment so I been having some fun branching out.


----------



## Iamminda

SpeedyJC said:


> I picked up this little cutie for an event I went to this weekend. I feel my LV collection is complete as I have every bag I want at the moment so I been having some fun branching out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795487


This is so so cute -- I love it !   Looks similar to a Kate Spade (wallet) I have seen before.   Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## snibor

SpeedyJC said:


> I picked up this little cutie for an event I went to this weekend. I feel my LV collection is complete as I have every bag I want at the moment so I been having some fun branching out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795487


Love this!


----------



## chasy.price

Well I dropped some dough on this beautiful necklace recently.... have been smitten ever since!!


----------



## SpeedyJC

snibor said:


> Love this!





Iamminda said:


> This is so so cute -- I love it !   Looks similar to a Kate Spade (wallet) I have seen before.   Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you. I got this bag while shopping at Aldo. It's not my style per say but it was so cute I couldn't leave it behind.


----------



## shalomjude

have something super, super special being delivered tomorrow .....not a bag
can't wait


----------



## Dorf

Gucci messenger.


----------



## shalomjude

shalomjude said:


> have something super, super special being delivered tomorrow .....not a bag
> can't wait



Another couple of weeks and it will be ready
Fantastic service .... can not fault US customer service ... LV could learn a LOT from this company
Some GREAT news


----------



## j19

Tiffany 1837 ring


----------



## Iamminda

j19 said:


> Tiffany 1837 ring
> View attachment 3799415
> View attachment 3799416
> View attachment 3799417
> View attachment 3799418


Congrats J!  It is a gorgeous ring.  Another great Tiffany piece!  Enjoy!


----------



## j19

Iamminda said:


> Congrats J!  It is a gorgeous ring.  Another great Tiffany piece!  Enjoy!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Dr. V

Maiden voyage. Finally ventured into the Hermes territory.


----------



## kjc13

OMG! Love this forum! I've never seen so much bright colored Chanel! Gorgeous!


----------



## chasy.price

Dr. V said:


> View attachment 3799579
> 
> Maiden voyage. Finally ventured into the Hermes territory.



wow this bag is gorgeous....


----------



## Scully Piper

This baby showed up last week...MK studded Mercer messenger bag.
Me & studs = [emoji173]
Got an awesome deal. Marked down to $178 & also got 12% cash back on Ebate so came out to around $157 + tax. When a beautiful bag is on sale like that...its just kismet [emoji1]


----------



## Sarah03

Scully Piper said:


> This baby showed up last week...MK studded Mercer messenger bag.
> Me & studs = [emoji173]
> Got an awesome deal. Marked down to $178 & also got 12% cash back on Ebate so came out to around $157 + tax. When a beautiful bag is on sale like that...its just kismet [emoji1]
> View attachment 3800951
> 
> View attachment 3800952



Cool bag! Congrats!


----------



## Scully Piper

Sarah03 said:


> Cool bag! Congrats!


Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## orbitz01

Made my first Hermes purchase this past weekend!  My new Evelyne GM & Twilly!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Scully Piper said:


> This baby showed up last week...MK studded Mercer messenger bag.
> Me & studs = [emoji173]
> Got an awesome deal. Marked down to $178 & also got 12% cash back on Ebate so came out to around $157 + tax. When a beautiful bag is on sale like that...its just kismet [emoji1]
> View attachment 3800951
> 
> View attachment 3800952


Love this! He has some really great designs with studs. I have quite a few MK bags I refuse to part with like my NS croc hamilton in gray/black with silver studs. Great leather too.


----------



## Scully Piper

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Love this! He has some really great designs with studs. I have quite a few MK bags I refuse to part with like my NS croc hamilton in gray/black with silver studs. Great leather too.


I agree. He does have some great designs. 
I remember your NS croc hamilton. That is one of the most beautiful versions of the hamilton!


----------



## shaezie

nycbella said:


> Traci, that is  very cute bag, love the color.. here are some of my non LV bags( I have lots of them though) I'll just post some
> FENDI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel


I love that limited edition Chanel camera bag. I have the same one as yours ^-^


----------



## Holliwood

Shhhhh....So Black Old Medium Boy and 2 Mini O cases to join my Iris Empreinte Key Cles this month.


----------



## Yuki85

My first Balenciaga City


----------



## Iamminda

Yuki85 said:


> My first Balenciaga City
> 
> View attachment 3811897


This is a gorgeous bag!!!  Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Yuki85

Iamminda said:


> This is a gorgeous bag!!!  Congrats and enjoy!!



Thank you [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## shaezie

Hello lovely people. How's everyone doing? Just wanna share this one. Have you heard of the brand THE OTHER M (Marylebone)? I just purchased a bag from a friend that has a friend who works for that company. They sell really good quality leather handbags. They make few quantities of each kind so it's really a limited edition. I got the Paddington style. A lovely day to night handbag.  Here's what it looks like.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Went to South Coast Plaza today. This is a dangerous mall for me.  Bought these 2 beauties. The blue bag is from Loewe. They call it the Flamenco Knot in Marine. It is a butter soft calf leather, made in Spain. I love it! http://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/b...knot-bag/334.30.K63-5900.html?cgid=w_flamenco

The other bag is a beautiful green crossbody by Tory Burch.
Thanks for letting me share my new obsessions, lol


----------



## love2learn

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3794878
> View attachment 3794879
> View attachment 3794894
> View attachment 3794895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went a little crazy at South Coast Plaza today
> The Moschino camo backpack is made of lambskin and is so soft.....



Wow!!  You had a great shopping day!!  Love the LongChamp bags[emoji177].


----------



## myluvofbags

Addicted to bags said:


> Went to South Coast Plaza today. This is a dangerous mall for me.  Bought these 2 beauties. The blue bag is from Loewe. They call it the Flamenco Knot in Marine. It is a butter soft calf leather, made in Spain. I love it! http://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/b...knot-bag/334.30.K63-5900.html?cgid=w_flamenco
> 
> The other bag is a beautiful green crossbody by Tory Burch.
> Thanks for letting me share my new obsessions, lol
> 
> View attachment 3815261
> View attachment 3815262


Congratulations, I have seen the Lowe knot bag in red and the leather is amazing


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> Went to South Coast Plaza today. This is a dangerous mall for me.  Bought these 2 beauties. The blue bag is from Loewe. They call it the Flamenco Knot in Marine. It is a butter soft calf leather, made in Spain. I love it! http://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/b...knot-bag/334.30.K63-5900.html?cgid=w_flamenco
> 
> The other bag is a beautiful green crossbody by Tory Burch.
> Thanks for letting me share my new obsessions, lol
> 
> View attachment 3815261
> View attachment 3815262


Both of these are gorgeous!!!!  Especially intrigued by the Loewe's one.  Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

myluvofbags said:


> Congratulations, I have seen the Lowe knot bag in red and the leather is amazing


It is! I just want to smoosh it to me and smell it, lol


----------



## ayutilovesGST

My first Bal


----------



## pinki682

My first "non" lv in decades


----------



## viewwing

Oops.. I hopped over to the other side for a while... nothing from LV caught my eyes recently


----------



## shopaholicious

pinki682 said:


> View attachment 3817845
> 
> 
> My first "non" lv in decades



Is this the mini or original size?


----------



## pinki682

shopaholicious said:


> Is this the mini or original size?



it's the mini


----------



## Jenergyup

Okay not Lux at all but had to get one of these mini Jansport backpacks. Fits inside my PS mini like a Russian Nesting doll and easily fits 6 key, clés, and card holder with a little room to spare!


----------



## Holliwood

Chanel Iridescent Rose Gold O Case and Card Holder. I...have...to...stop...this...madness![emoji85] [emoji85] [emoji85]


----------



## paintmecrystal

huskylady17 said:


> My first Goyard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791828


Gorgeous bag congrats!  Where can you buy Goyard, online?


----------



## kef2

I went in to Chanel in Sydney looking for an O case. I was thinking it would be impossible because I'd heard they are hard to come by but they had 3 different ones one display! I purchased the black caviar  leather one. They had a navy one which was lovely. Will post pics later. But anyway if you're in Sydney and on the market for an O case go to Chanel at the Westfield in Sydney central.


----------



## luxurista

Here's my non-Louis contribution... Chanel mini Business Affinity


----------



## myluvofbags

luxurista said:


> Here's my non-Louis contribution... Chanel mini Business Affinity


I have been eyeing this one, its beautiful. Next to see it irl.


----------



## kef2

kef2 said:


> I went in to Chanel in Sydney looking for an O case. I was thinking it would be impossible because I'd heard they are hard to come by but they had 3 different ones one display! I purchased the black caviar  leather one. They had a navy one which was lovely. Will post pics later. But anyway if you're in Sydney and in the market for an O case, go to Chanel at the Westfield in Sydney central.


----------



## Galleriagirl

I've been on a shoe kick lately...and I had to throw in a little YSL for fun!


----------



## bebete

luxurista said:


> Here's my non-Louis contribution... Chanel mini Business Affinity


Thanks so much for sharing. It's beautiful!!! I like the leather


----------



## bebete

Galleriagirl said:


> I've been on a shoe kick lately...and I had to throw in a little YSL for fun!
> 
> View attachment 3819745
> View attachment 3819746
> View attachment 3819747


Yayyyy beautiful choice!  Enjoy her !!!


----------



## kef2

I think it's the medium. So pleased I found one on my first try.


----------



## prtagsale

Addicted to bags said:


> Went to South Coast Plaza today. This is a dangerous mall for me.  Bought these 2 beauties. The blue bag is from Loewe. They call it the Flamenco Knot in Marine. It is a butter soft calf leather, made in Spain. I love it! http://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/b...knot-bag/334.30.K63-5900.html?cgid=w_flamenco
> 
> The other bag is a beautiful green crossbody by Tory Burch.
> Thanks for letting me share my new obsessions, lol
> 
> View attachment 3815261
> View attachment 3815262



that Loewe is gorgeous!  thank you for the link too! wear in good health!


----------



## Pandoravuitton

SpeedyJC said:


> I picked up this little cutie for an event I went to this weekend. I feel my LV collection is complete as I have every bag I want at the moment so I been having some fun branching out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795487



What brand is this? I love it!!! It matches my nails! Congrats


----------



## Addicted to bags

prtagsale said:


> that Loewe is gorgeous!  thank you for the link too! wear in good health!


Thank you prtagsale! The Loewe bag is wonderful and I forgot to mention the strap can be lengthened to wear on the shoulder long or cross body..


----------



## Dorf

Montblanc meisterstuck Solitaire Doue Geometric Dimension fountain pen


----------



## snibor

Galleriagirl said:


> I've been on a shoe kick lately...and I had to throw in a little YSL for fun!
> 
> View attachment 3819745
> View attachment 3819746
> View attachment 3819747



Luv luv. Stunning!


----------



## Tayyyraee

Henri Bendel Jettsetter and GWP nail polish fresh out of its packaging


----------



## snibor

Well I bought my victorine wallet months ago but couldn't stop thinking of this. So...


----------



## nailgirl70

Guess I needed a "Louie" break [emoji39]


----------



## jasmins.se

I got the Gucci marmont card holder for my Louise Chain in the same light pink


----------



## julia_sp

Some of my summer vintage trouvailles - Dior, Tod's and cute Giorgio Armani and Valextra collaboration bags.


----------



## arnott

Vera Bradley Midtown Crossbody designed by my cousin!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Dr. V said:


> View attachment 3799579
> 
> Maiden voyage. Finally ventured into the Hermes territory.


Wow that's stunning!


----------



## Aliluvlv

jasmins.se said:


> View attachment 3826194
> 
> I got the Gucci marmont card holder for my Louise Chain in the same light pink


Gorgeous photo!


----------



## Monogasm

I cheated on Mr. Vuitton recently with Prada! [emoji38]I told him the affair was over and he was good enough to let me keep the kids from my passionate Prada rendezvous. I'm back to being faithful to LV now but am simply head over heels with my Prada goodies and don't regret my naughty sneak out the LV back door one bit! 

I got the super cute and feminine mini Promanade bag in Glicine, the absolutely exquisite inside bag in Granite/Aquamarine (which is more so a stunning pastel mint green), the cute as heck micro mini saffiano coin purse bag in Geranium and a sweet and whimsical Prada pink elephant card holder! 

I also got the sweetest little macaron charm to match my Inside bag from the uber-talented "Mahalmade" from Etsy! 

Firmly back together with Mr V. now and we are currently trying for another baby, I've developed an admiration for Speedy b 25s!




View attachment 3826549
View attachment 3826550


----------



## FashionConfidential

takeoutbox said:


> here are some of my non lvs.


----------



## FashionConfidential

Traci said:


> Okay, everyone...thanks to another LV members' great idea...here is a thread so that we can all share what other kinds of bags we use besides LV.
> 
> This way we can see that some of us do like to branch out and maybe even get ideas for something you may want too!
> 
> So....show us your NON-LV bags!!!!




Couple from this week, had to get my aunt to post me the Chloe Nile in pink from the uk, they don't have it in Australia


----------



## FashionConfidential

Traci said:


> Okay, everyone...thanks to another LV members' great idea...here is a thread so that we can all share what other kinds of bags we use besides LV.
> 
> This way we can see that some of us do like to branch out and maybe even get ideas for something you may want too!
> 
> So....show us your NON-LV bags!!!!


Grabbed this one today in Medium size - can't wait for the weekend to show it off


----------



## Jenergyup

Love everyone's non LV items!!
I purchased a little something from Cuyana- a  beautiful leather strap in camel and blush with gold hardware and my name monogrammed into it. It's leather feels comparable to LV's bandoulière strap and it is only about $65!!


----------



## FashionConfidential

Jenergyup said:


> Love everyone's non LV items!!
> I purchased a little something from Cuyana- a  beautiful leather strap in camel and blush with gold hardware and my name monogrammed into it. It's leather feels comparable to LV's bandoulière strap and it is only about $65!!



Received my Yellow Chloe Nile this morning


----------



## Lutessia-Rosa

I couldn't resist this gorgeous Gucci wallet! Absolutely adore how feminine yet striking it is❤.


----------



## Tayyyraee

Picked up these babies today!


----------



## shalomjude

Stinner in the house
Such a beautiful bike to ride....build took a while.
Customer service amazing..amazing


----------



## cajhingle

right time...right place...right [emoji161]


----------



## PinkKelly

This is my new Betsey Johnson pumpkin spice latte cross body bag! So adorable next to of course my pumpkin spice latte! It has cute writing all around it. Love the pink lipstick print on it as well since I only wear pink. ☕️


----------



## LouisV76

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 3834822
> 
> 
> right time...right place...right [emoji161]



awesome! love it - congratulations!!!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Needed a new beat bag to shove a laptop in and I found the perfect color- my new GP 36


----------



## Kimmylvlover

Traci said:


> Okay, everyone...thanks to another LV members' great idea...here is a thread so that we can all share what other kinds of bags we use besides LV.
> 
> This way we can see that some of us do like to branch out and maybe even get ideas for something you may want too!
> 
> So....show us your NON-LV bags!!!!


I use tan Mulberry lily large, black mulberry Effie east west hobo and my loyal black Gucci pouchette


----------



## aureliebr

mzhurshie said:


> View attachment 3839781
> View attachment 3839782
> 
> Needed a new beat bag to shove a laptop in and I found the perfect color- my new GP 36


That is a stunning color!


----------



## Aliluvlv

shalomjude said:


> Stinner in the house
> Such a beautiful bike to ride....build took a while.
> Customer service amazing..amazing
> 
> View attachment 3834314
> 
> View attachment 3834315


Seriously cool and gorgeous colors!


----------



## paula3boys

I just bought this in Hawaii (my friend picked it up for me) at their discounted rate with less tax! I can't wait to get it!


----------



## LVforValentine

After a spending the year rounding out my LV collection with some SLG's I took the dive back into H. My first purchase since 2009 (according to the ribbon on the box). My it's a slippery slope, there's just something about those orange boxes.


----------



## Pinksweater

Starting my birthday month off with a bang.


----------



## paula3boys

LVforValentine said:


> After a spending the year rounding out my LV collection with some SLG's I took the dive back into H. My first purchase since 2009 (according to the ribbon on the box). My it's a slippery slope, there's just something about those orange boxes.



Which color is your Bastia?


----------



## LVforValentine

paula3boys said:


> Which color is your Bastia?


It's rose pourpre, has a little hint of purple to it IRL. I stalked the website for months for something that wasn't a neutral and finally lucked out with the help of the online SA. It's such a stunning color I'm on the lookout for more pieces.


----------



## Scully Piper

PinkKelly said:


> View attachment 3835805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my new Betsey Johnson pumpkin spice latte cross body bag! So adorable next to of course my pumpkin spice latte! It has cute writing all around it. Love the pink lipstick print on it as well since I only wear pink. [emoji477]️


Wow! I love Betsey Johnson bags. I have few of them. They're so fun[emoji1]


----------



## Tryster0

Bought this Gucci jacket for my 21st birthday on Friday. It's a bit tight but I'm losing weight so it shouldn't matter in a few months.


----------



## FashionConfidential

picked up this Chanel bucket bag xx


----------



## FashionConfidential

Traci said:


> Okay, everyone...thanks to another LV members' great idea...here is a thread so that we can all share what other kinds of bags we use besides LV.
> 
> This way we can see that some of us do like to branch out and maybe even get ideas for something you may want too!
> 
> So....show us your NON-LV bags!!!!


2 from this week, there Hermes came from malleries but managed to grab the Chanel bucket from the Sydney store


----------



## SpeedyJC

Pandoravuitton said:


> What brand is this? I love it!!! It matches my nails! Congrats



Sorry im just replying! I  been super busy with another hobby of mine lately that took me away from my purse hobby for the time being. This bag is from Aldo.


----------



## ddchicago85

Chanel Jumbo from fashionfile brand new for An amazing deal.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Does jewelry count? 
If so, just added this Henri Daussi band to my wedding stack ❤️


----------



## Poochie231080

Dionysus super mini Swarovski


----------



## LVoe_C

Poochie231080 said:


> Dionysus super mini Swarovski


This is stunning! If you don't mind me asking, what can you hold in the super mini?


----------



## Poochie231080

LVoe_C said:


> This is stunning! If you don't mind me asking, what can you hold in the super mini?



It fits iphone 6/7/8 (not the plus version), your cles (so cards, keys, folded bills) and lipstick/gloss....perfect for a night out or weekends


----------



## LouisV76

my new moncler


----------



## chasy.price

FENDi monster roll tote


----------



## Cams

I got this little beauty.


----------



## OCMomof3

mzhurshie said:


> View attachment 3839781
> View attachment 3839782
> 
> Needed a new beat bag to shove a laptop in and I found the perfect color- my new GP 36


Hardly a beater bag !  Love the color!


----------



## beautifulldk

Got my first Chanel slg today. I absolutely love this piece, so well made and the zipper is as smooth as lv zippers. The service at the Chanel store I went to was ok, it was a little strange. I was greeted nicely, then I told a SA what I wanted and when I looked down to take my phone up to show her a picture of it, she disappeared without saying anything? I stood there for a minute and then another SA came and helped me, she was nice, when she went back to pack my stuff, another SA came and handle my payment, she wasn’t rude or anything, but she wasn’t friendly either, she was just there doing her job I guess. I do love the service at LV much better, I have always have fantastic service at LV. They always make me feel welcome, no matter what country I’m and what I buy or not buying. 
Anyways here is what made me cheat on Louis [emoji173]️


----------



## Sandyhk

beautifulldk said:


> Got my first Chanel slg today. I absolutely love this piece, so well made and the zipper is as smooth as lv zippers. The service at the Chanel store I went to was ok, it was a little strange. I was greeted nicely, then I told a SA what I wanted and when I looked down to take my phone up to show her a picture of it, she disappeared without saying anything? I stood there for a minute and then another SA came and helped me, she was nice, when she went back to pack my stuff, another SA came and handle my payment, she wasn’t rude or anything, but she wasn’t friendly either, she was just there doing her job I guess. I do love the service at LV much better, I have always have fantastic service at LV. They always make me feel welcome, no matter what country I’m and what I buy or not buying.
> Anyways here is what made me cheat on Louis [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3850661




it is very beautiful.


----------



## benswife2007

I bought this Henri Bendal bag. I have LV , Chanel and Celine only. Normally I'm a bag snob I admit it but I just really loved this bag and color when i saw it in the window of the store . I'm very happy with her


----------



## Nivahra

My new to me Dior Tribals-they are my first ones and I was looking for these special ones!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Not sure if this counts, but I picked up a few adidas items and DH bought me some MK heels.


I am in  with the shoes!!!


1 week postpartum Warmups to start working off the pregnancy weight!


This hoodie if we ever see cold this winter.


Ordered this from Macy's to match my shoes.


Last but not least, these Michael Kors sandals.


----------



## snibor

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Not sure if this counts, but I picked up a few adidas items and DH bought me some MK heels.
> View attachment 3852002
> 
> I am in  with the shoes!!!
> View attachment 3852001
> 
> 1 week postpartum Warmups to start working off the pregnancy weight!
> View attachment 3852003
> 
> This hoodie if we ever see cold this winter.
> View attachment 3852004
> 
> Ordered this from Macy's to match my shoes.
> View attachment 3852006
> 
> Last but not least, these Michael Kors sandals.



Are those custom designed adidas or you bought like that?  I luv them!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

snibor said:


> Are those custom designed adidas or you bought like that?  I luv them!!!


I bought them like that. They are only available at Journeys in children sizes I believe. They also come in white.


----------



## snibor

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I bought them like that. They are only available at Journeys in children sizes I believe. They also come in white.
> View attachment 3852268



So cool!!


----------



## Scully Piper

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I bought them like that. They are only available at Journeys in children sizes I believe. They also come in white.
> View attachment 3852268


So adorable[emoji7]


----------



## fabuleux

FashionConfidential said:


> Grabbed this one today in Medium size - can't wait for the weekend to show it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828978


Very nice.


----------



## TangerineKandy

I picked this up today!


----------



## tlo

TangerineKandy said:


> I picked this up today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853455
> 
> View attachment 3853456



Love this!  Congratulations!!  I want to add a dinky!


----------



## chasy.price

TangerineKandy said:


> I picked this up today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853455
> 
> View attachment 3853456



I love this whole collection from coach. Congrats!!


----------



## TangerineKandy

tlo said:


> Love this!  Congratulations!!  I want to add a dinky!


Thank you!! I hope you post a reveal when you do! There's so many great colours to choose from! 


chasy.price said:


> I love this whole collection from coach. Congrats!!


Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## fabuleux

TangerineKandy said:


> I picked this up today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853455
> 
> View attachment 3853456


Gorgeous color!


----------



## TangerineKandy

fabuleux said:


> Gorgeous color!


Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

TangerineKandy said:


> I picked this up today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853455
> 
> View attachment 3853456


This is so pretty!! I haven't bought Coach in years, but this makes me curious to check out their new stuff.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Pink Chanel Frosting said:


> This is so pretty!! I haven't bought Coach in years, but this makes me curious to check out their new stuff.


I highly recommend it! Their Rogue bag is gorgeous!!! I have a rogue 25 and it feels so luxurious!


----------



## docswifey

View attachment 3855349


----------



## SugahSweetTee

grabbed this Chloe Lexa bag in mustard suede.  Sorry Mr LV.... it was on sale.


----------



## fabuleux

Guerlain’s Santal Royal was my little luxury purchase this week.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

SugahSweetTee said:


> grabbed this Chloe Lexa bag in mustard suede.  Sorry Mr LV.... it was on sale.
> 
> Where did you find this on sale? I've been eyeing it....
> 
> View attachment 3868362


----------



## SugahSweetTee

saks.


----------



## shalomjude

new kit day


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> Guerlain’s Santal Royal was my little luxury purchase this week.
> View attachment 3868394


Gorgeous shot!


----------



## fabuleux

Aliluvlv said:


> Gorgeous shot!


Thanks! 
I am absolutely loving this fragrance by the way.


----------



## themeanreds

I'm a vintage addict and I recently cheated on Mr. Vuitton with some vintage Gucci. Here's my Boston:


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I got this Pandora open bangle and dice charms from Las Vegas. I love them as I enjoy gambling (either dice or roulette) but let's just say they represent my love for monopoly


----------



## Kate1989

I picked up the new Twilly de'hermes perfume today... Not one to be wasteful I thought I'd turn the Twill ribbon into a bag charm.


----------



## OCMomof3

Kate1989 said:


> I picked up the new Twilly de'hermes perfume today... Not one to be wasteful I thought I'd turn the Twill ribbon into a bag charm.


Good idea!  Smelled that perfume recently and it's really pretty!


----------



## emms2381

My new baby- was thinking about a jumbo cp for ages but this baby said Chanel to me a lot more[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Poochie231080

These two items...gucci marmont ballerina & mcm bunny bag, which my babygirl decided to test


----------



## Kate1989

My new scarf from Gucci, it feels lovely.


----------



## sachina

I wanted something purple


----------



## lolasmom

Going for different look. Looking at Prada or St Laurent. What do you think.


----------



## Pagan

I’m picking up my first LV item tomorrow (a NF MM in DA), and I bought these SLGs to go with the Rose Ballerine lining. I have a Samorga in Indian Pink on the way as well.


----------



## yazj42

The Gucci Dionysus GG supreme in the largest size. Been wanting one forever.


----------



## Mariapia

A Hermès Rodeo charm...


----------



## emms2381

sachina said:


> I wanted something purple
> View attachment 3880230



Love the colour x


----------



## emms2381

yazj42 said:


> The Gucci Dionysus GG supreme in the largest size. Been wanting one forever.



Worth the wait she's gorgeous


----------



## emms2381

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3880757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m picking up my first LV item tomorrow (a NF MM in DA), and I bought these SLGs to go with the Rose Ballerine lining. I have a Samorga in Indian Pink on the way as well.



Welcome to the wonderful world of Louis Vuitton, they will look perfect in your RB neverfull- enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## LuxeQueen

I own

2 Michael Kors
1 Calvin Klein
1 Louis Vuitton on the way
1 Prada on the way


----------



## MMcQueen

Had a Gucci disco soho but sold it to fund another LV!


----------



## Poochie231080

Gucci Dionysus WOC & Gucci ring


----------



## snibor

Poochie231080 said:


> Gucci Dionysus WOC & Gucci ring



Luv luv!


----------



## Havanese 28

emms2381 said:


> View attachment 3875924
> 
> 
> My new baby- was thinking about a jumbo cp for ages but this baby said Chanel to me a lot more[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Gorgeous!  Reissue is beyond beautiful!


----------



## Poochie231080

snibor said:


> Luv luv!



Thank you


----------



## MainlyBailey

picked up two H Garden Party 36 totes and 2 grigri rodeo bag charm (light blue not pictured) within the course of a month bc I’m clearly insane. Lol. Love em!


----------



## fabuleux

mzhurshie said:


> View attachment 3887415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked up two H Garden Party 36 totes and 2 grigri rodeo bag charm (light blue not pictured) within the course of a month bc I’m clearly insane. Lol. Love em!


Nice color choices!


----------



## emms2381

Havanese 28 said:


> Gorgeous!  Reissue is beyond beautiful!



Thanks Hav,

Hope you are well?

X


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

A beauty treat that also elevates my clutch game
I love that the velvet lipstick insert is removable:




These count in the silver hardware category


----------



## pree

My new BV tote- denim color with ‘graffiti’ stitching, medium size, with my speedy 30 samorga organizer


----------



## Pinkie*

pree said:


> My new BV tote- denim color with ‘graffiti’ stitching, medium size, with my speedy 30 samorga organizer
> View attachment 3889290
> 
> View attachment 3889291


Beauty


----------



## pree

Pinkie* said:


> Beauty



Thanks! It’s about the same width as a Neverfull mm but it’s shorter in height


----------



## Poochie231080

I’m getting Hermes Collier de Chien in ombre lizard


----------



## Clairen4

mzhurshie said:


> View attachment 3839781
> View attachment 3839782
> 
> Needed a new beat bag to shove a laptop in and I found the perfect color- my new GP 36


She’s gorgeous.


----------



## LVforValentine

These lovelies finally made their way home with me after years of eyeing them. So happy with them! Can't wait to get a couple more pairs to mix and match.


----------



## huskylady17

Saw this 2 years ago. And finally got her. And even better on sale!


----------



## TrixyG

Lanvin at work.


----------



## bibs76

Bought in the Barney’s Black Friday sales.  
Valentino small rockstud tote in rose.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Here is my xmas present!! I looked at all different brands with this color & just happened to find this one! I am in LOVE!  Sorry for the blurry pics!!  The sun has just risen. Here is my FENDI Vitello Elite Petite 2Jours Tote Blue!!


----------



## fabuleux

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3894208
> 
> Lanvin at work.


Nice choice!


----------



## iamthecutest

My new Saint Laurent Loulou in Earth.  Sorry not sorry!


----------



## mrs_jm

Picked up this YSL card holder last week. Wanted to get something edgy (if you want to call it that?) vs my regular pinks.


----------



## Nivahra

My first Hermès, now I'm content with my collection [emoji5]


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Nivahra said:


> My first Hermès, now I'm content with my collection [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908882
> View attachment 3908883



Gorgeous evie! Noir is a great color as the first H bag! But do be careful as some may say the H slope can be very slippery ^^


----------



## Highestcloud

I recently bought a black Coach Market Tote, I use it to switch out my Neverfull MM Monogram during rainy days. I love wearing it to university. No watermarks on my precious Vachetta


----------



## themeanreds

I'm on a Boston/Vintage streak. I got myself a Dior Boston bag, about the size of a Speedy 40. It's pretty huge, but I'm gonna try for an every day wear and see how it goes.


----------



## chchchcherrybomb

Christmas beauty loot


----------



## Venessa84

I can’t believe I’ve gone all of 2017 and not purchased a single thing from LV. I almost went with the Double V but this Beauty Lock got me instead...


----------



## Elise.J




----------



## inard1

chchchcherrybomb said:


> View attachment 3916692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas beauty loot



Ugh, now you got me obsessed with that palette! [emoji7]


----------



## chchchcherrybomb

inard1 said:


> Ugh, now you got me obsessed with that palette! [emoji7]



Gosh, my workmates absolutely fawned over it when I brought it to work right after Christmas. I actually removed a lot of stuff from my daily makeup bag, I think I’ll get a lot of wear with this one. You should get one, too!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Nivahra said:


> My first Hermès, now I'm content with my collection [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908882
> View attachment 3908883


Gorgeous, congrats.


----------



## NeLVoe

I don't know if the German brand *MCM *is very popular here, especially amongst the ladies living outside Europe; however, as I love my new achievement so much I couldn't resist sharing it with you. 
I'm actually a handbag kind of person but this backpack is so useful and I love the cognac-coloured leather and the studs! 
I'm sorry about the bad light conditions - I will attach the link of the website so you can have a better glance at the backpack.

https://www.fashionette.de/mcm-stark-backpack-small-cognac-4


----------



## inard1

chchchcherrybomb said:


> Gosh, my workmates absolutely fawned over it when I brought it to work right after Christmas. I actually removed a lot of stuff from my daily makeup bag, I think I’ll get a lot of wear with this one. You should get one, too!



Haha! You are an enabler! [emoji16]


----------



## AAxxx

Went crazy at the sales with lepliage. Found 
my first one to be so useful as a beat up bag so picked a few more so I can keep my LVs pristine


----------



## fabuleux

AAxxx said:


> View attachment 3920484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went crazy at the sales with lepliage. Found
> my first one to be so useful as a beat up bag so picked a few more so I can keep my LVs pristine


Longchamp Le Pliage 1624 is my forever beach bag! It’s perfect. I wouldn’t want anything else.


----------



## chicnfab

17s mini


----------



## TrixyG

Mulberry at work today


----------



## March786

chicnfab said:


> 17s mini


Wow that’s stunning! Such a beautiful colour, congratulations


----------



## chicnfab

March786 said:


> Wow that’s stunning! Such a beautiful colour, congratulations


Thank you ❤️


----------



## Poochie231080

I purchased 6 Bottega Veneta SLGs recently 

Pics to follow tomorrow


----------



## Missydora

Gucci  but looks like Alma bb.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Missydora said:


> Gucci  but looks like Alma bb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923682
> View attachment 3923685



Wow, this looks like a very luxurious bag. It is beautiful! Is it comparable to the alma bb, cost wise?


----------



## Venessa84

TrixyG said:


> Mulberry at work today
> View attachment 3923491



I really like these colors!


----------



## Missydora

PuccaNGaru said:


> Wow, this looks like a very luxurious bag. It is beautiful! Is it comparable to the alma bb, cost wise?


It cost approx £950.  LV Alma BB in UK is £835 im from the UK so this bag is cheap in comparison as it's all leather. My sis in law bought it at Gucci store in Hong Kong. I'm going out there in 2 weeks to collect it from her. She knew I was interested in LV Alma BB but said the opening on this is squarer and more practical than the BB.  She asked if I like it. I was like not sure but told her to get it anyway it's the last one in the store and they don't sell this design in the Gucci UK website. I have favourite mm coming tomorrow aswell. It popped up online few days ago and I couldn't resist and  so now I don't know whether to keep one and let go of the other as wasn't expecting to get 2 bags.  Or just keep both bags and ban myself for a bit.


----------



## jasmins.se




----------



## staceyjan

Missydora said:


> Gucci  but looks like Alma bb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923682
> View attachment 3923685


My mother bought my teenage daughter the same bag last year from the outlet.  I thought she was secretly buying it for me and just said it was for her.  My DD never wore it yet but it is beautiful.


----------



## Missydora

staceyjan said:


> My mother bought my teenage daughter the same bag last year from the outlet.  I thought she was secretly buying it for me and just said it was for her.  My DD never wore it yet but it is beautiful.


This is what frustrates me with gucci. I use to buy a lot from them years ago but hate that they have outlet items and some of their stuff goes on sale. So then I have doubts that Ive overpaid by buying new should wait for them to go on sale or go to the outlet.  This mini dome bag looks really premium as well. The SA said its not available in Europe yet but don't know if that's really the truth.   We'll see. I love how well made and luxurious it looks. Or might just get the Alma bb instead.


----------



## snibor

Missydora said:


> This is what frustrates me with gucci. I use to buy a lot from them years ago but hate that they have outlet items and some of their stuff goes on sale. So then I have doubts that Ive overpaid by buying new should wait for them to go on sale or go to the outlet.  This mini dome bag looks really premium as well. The SA said its not available in Europe yet but don't know if that's really the truth.   We'll see. I love how well made and luxurious it looks. Or might just get the Alma bb instead.



Gucci no longer doing sales. You can sometimes find on saks and Department stores  on sale but the twice year Gucci sales don’t exist anymore.   

They do produce some bags specifically for the outlets.  Still it’s a beauty!


----------



## Missydora

snibor said:


> Gucci no longer doing sales. You can sometimes find on saks and Department stores  on sale but the twice year Gucci sales don’t exist anymore.
> 
> They do produce some bags specifically for the outlets.  Still it’s a beauty!


Thanks for this. Feel better about it. The bag don't have the tell tale signs that it is a outlet bag like  having a G stamped inside the made in label or a little hole on there. I was just a bit worried this bag although not available in my country and is supposedly only available in gucci stores in Asia might actually be a outlet bag for other countries. Which means I might have overpaid.  But like my hubby says it's all leather and looks well made its £150 more than a gucci soho disco bag in comparison so get a lot bag for the money.    It is very beautiful


----------



## TrixyG

Missydora said:


> Gucci  but looks like Alma bb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923682
> View attachment 3923685



This is a beautiful bag.  Classic shape, but the details make it special...congratulations!


----------



## Clairen4

jasmins.se said:


> View attachment 3923788


Gorgeous!!!!  I’m so jealous!!!  ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## fabuleux

snibor said:


> Gucci no longer doing sales. You can sometimes find on saks and Department stores  on sale but the twice year Gucci sales don’t exist anymore.
> 
> They do produce some bags specifically for the outlets.  Still it’s a beauty!


You can still get private sales at the boutique. At least in France.


----------



## snibor

fabuleux said:


> You can still get private sales at the boutique. At least in France.



Really?  That’s cool. I believe last year or year before they did that in US then this year it supposedly stopped.  But I’ve still been able to snag some sale bags at saks but you have to be quick. Shoes seem easier to find sales at department stores but not in boutique (in US).


----------



## March786

jasmins.se said:


> View attachment 3923788


Loooooooooove these pieces, they’re beautiful


----------



## Poochie231080

Poochie231080 said:


> I purchased 6 Bottega Veneta SLGs recently
> 
> Pics to follow tomorrow


----------



## Havanese 28

jasmins.se said:


> View attachment 3923788


Would you mind sharing which style this bag is?  I have to rely on on- lone for YSL and have been looking for something just like this.  It’s positively beautiful!  Thank you.


----------



## Cicci783

Missydora said:


> Gucci  but looks like Alma bb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923682
> View attachment 3923685


Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## fabuleux

I rarely cheat on Louis Vuitton but I picked up these Izmir sandals in Jean Brut before leaving France. The tan leather underneath the denim is soft as butter!


----------



## Fifitrix

Mulberry Small Chiltern. I'm amazed at the quality of this bag. I've only bought LV for the last year or so, so I feel Mulberry is overdue a sale. I'm really happy with this purchase and may be tempted back to the brand after how stale and boring they'd gotten pre Coca.


----------



## Fifitrix

Fifitrix said:


> Mulberry Small Chiltern. I'm amazed at the quality of this bag. I've only bought LV for the last year or so, so I feel Mulberry is overdue a sale. I'm really happy with this purchase and may be tempted back to the brand after how stale and boring they'd gotten pre Coca.


----------



## BocaBunny

Lately it’s my Sword & Plough bag in the mini zip top size. It’s not mini at all, about the size of a NF but better since it has pockets and a zipper. Made made in the USA by veterans for veterans.


----------



## viewwing

TrixyG said:


> Mulberry at work today
> View attachment 3923491


What's the name of this bag? It's cute!


----------



## BleuSaphir

NeLVoe said:


> I don't know if the German brand *MCM *is very popular here, especially amongst the ladies living outside Europe; however, as I love my new achievement so much I couldn't resist sharing it with you.
> I'm actually a handbag kind of person but this backpack is so useful and I love the cognac-coloured leather and the studs!
> I'm sorry about the bad light conditions - I will attach the link of the website so you can have a better glance at the backpack.
> 
> https://www.fashionette.de/mcm-stark-backpack-small-cognac-4
> 
> View attachment 3919617
> View attachment 3919621
> View attachment 3919622
> View attachment 3919623



I love MCM...it just the opposite of what LV evokes: classy, elegance, and opulence.I love how MCM is bold, fun, and daring. 

If I had to choose the LV Josh or MCM backpack, I would opt for the MCM with no hesitation.


----------



## PrincessAsya

BocaBunny said:


> Lately it’s my Sword & Plough bag in the mini zip top size. It’s not mini at all, about the size of a NF but better since it has pockets and a zipper. Made made in the USA by veterans for veterans.



I love meaningful projects that make a difference.  Thank you for pointing this out, @BocaBunny.


----------



## TrixyG

viewwing said:


> What's the name of this bag? It's cute!



It’s the tricolor Primrose.


----------



## Lionfish

2017 was a ****ty year, so I decided that 2018 will shine so bright that I needed a new pair of sunnies


----------



## Tonia55

Super excited my mom surprised me with this Starbucks tumbler  I’ve also been loving this little bag from kate spade. It’s giving me my fix for wanting the Palm Springs mini for way less dough.


----------



## myluvofbags

Tonia55 said:


> Super excited my mom surprised me with this Starbucks tumbler  I’ve also been loving this little bag from kate spade. It’s giving me my fix for wanting the Palm Springs mini for way less dough.


That backpack is sweet and love the color.


----------



## MR1005

Both of these were bought pre-loved, and I’m waiting for them to come to me. The MBB were on my list for at least 5 years and the so Kate’s are just a gorgeous and classy heel.


----------



## themeanreds

I got my first Celine piece, vintage of course. It's a large tote and I'm loving it. I already ordered myself a second piece (clutch/cosmetic bag) and am waiting on it to arrive. The hubs thought this was another LV piece, but I had to set him straight, he has no clue about bags or designers


----------



## Tonimack

I cheated big time this month.  It was only a fling...Louis still has my heart


----------



## yslaurent

Snagged myself this Vintage Chanel Diana bag today!


----------



## Iamminda

My first CC — a preloved Reissue.  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## mrs_jm

Picked up some items for an upcoming family holiday. 
Valentino Rockstud sandals, Burberry scarf and not Lux, Quay Australia sunglasses.


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> My first CC — a preloved Reissue.  Thanks for letting me share


Congratulations!!! It's beautiful. Great job on your first CC.


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> Congratulations!!! It's beautiful. Great job on your first CC.


Thanks very much


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> My first CC — a preloved Reissue.  Thanks for letting me share


She is gorgeous!!  Definitely worth the cheat.  Enjoy her!


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> She is gorgeous!!  Definitely worth the cheat.  Enjoy her!


Thanks very much.  Hope you are enjoying your gorgeous new Christmas CC


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> Thanks very much.  Hope you are enjoying your gorgeous new Christmas CC


I am indeed!  It's been my go to for weeks.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> My first CC — a preloved Reissue.  Thanks for letting me share


Congrats hun! What a stunning beauty
I'm clueless about Chanel but it looks like a very timeless style


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Congrats hun! What a stunning beauty
> I'm clueless about Chanel but it looks like a very timeless style


Thanks kindly V .  I figured one can never have too many black bags.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> My first CC — a preloved Reissue.  Thanks for letting me share


Wow L! [emoji7]  Amazing find!


----------



## Aliluvlv

yslaurent said:


> View attachment 3948447
> 
> 
> Snagged myself this Vintage Chanel Diana bag today!


Love this too! [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow L! [emoji7]  Amazing find!


Thanks very much A .  I am still processing in my head that this beauty is mine (lol).  I hope you have a great rest of the week


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thanks very much A .  I am still processing in my head that this beauty is mine (lol).  I hope you have a great rest of the week


It's really phenomenal! I love all of the details of this special piece. I can't believe it's preloved as it looks in mint condition. Such a great find. I'm so happy for you! [emoji1]


----------



## MR1005

I was really bad recently. Two pairs of new to me Louboutins and a Hermes double tour Apple Watch strap.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 (mine are in black kid leather)


----------



## vinbenphon1

Haven't given up on Mr Vuitton's S/S 18 runway sneakers, but while I am waiting got these gorgeous cuties from Prada.


----------



## yslaurent

Aliluvlv said:


> Love this too! [emoji7]



Thank you! It’s my first chanel piece.


----------



## BagLady14

Not my first Chanel, but my first Classic flap & non mini


----------



## vinbenphon1

BagLady14 said:


> Not my first Chanel, but my first Classic flap & non mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964660
> View attachment 3964662


Beautiful.


----------



## BagLady14

vinbenphon1 said:


> Beautiful.


Thanks.  I've been using it every day.


----------



## img

BagLady14 said:


> Not my first Chanel, but my first Classic flap & non mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964660
> View attachment 3964662


I'm twinning with you.  My fav!  Congrats!!


----------



## bag345addict

Got this new strap for my speedy. 
In the beginning I was a bit unsure but it's really growing on me. Especially with  keeping in mind that the vachetta will get more partina aswell. 
And the strap is so carefree and comfortable especially with a big winter coat!


----------



## fabuleux

bag345addict said:


> Got this new strap for my speedy.
> In the beginning I was a bit unsure but it's really growing on me. Especially with  keeping in mind that the vachetta will get more partina aswell.
> And the strap is so carefree and comfortable especially with a big winter coat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971285


Cute strap!


----------



## bag345addict

fabuleux said:


> Cute strap!


Thanks [emoji4] it's from a German brand (Liebeskind) and quite unexpensive! I think they had 5 or 6 versions. First I wanted to go with a orange/white version, but the white was really bright.


----------



## shalomjude

New kit day ... great US brand team dream bicycling team  US have some great bespoke kit and bikes and fantastic customer service.


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> Haven't given up on Mr Vuitton's S/S 18 runway sneakers, but while I am waiting got these gorgeous cuties from Prada.
> 
> View attachment 3955314
> View attachment 3955315


congrats ... so cute
Hoping the trainers will arrive soon


----------



## vinbenphon1

shalomjude said:


> congrats ... so cute
> Hoping the trainers will arrive soon


Thanks sj. Me too. I am not a flat shoe person, so I think these are a good compromise while my bones heal..


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> Thanks sj. Me too. I am not a flat shoe person, so I think these are a good compromise while my bones heal..


Ohh what happened?? i can’t do high shoes in any shape or form .. I am hoping the trainers will fit me... finger’s crossed they arrive soon ... I want the blue ones


----------



## vinbenphon1

shalomjude said:


> Ohh what happened?? i can’t do high shoes in any shape or form .. I am hoping the trainers will fit me... finger’s crossed they arrive soon ... I want the blue ones


I am a short ass so heels are like an extra appendage so to speak. I love the blue colour ones, Even though I asked for the yellow, I am leaning towards the light blue with the red. 

I broke my heel and fractured my tibia from running (again) so flats it is for me. Found out last week I have osteoporosis, but reversible with treatment.


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> I am a short ass so heels are like an extra appendage so to speak. I love the blue colour ones, Even though I asked for the yellow, I am leaning towards the light blue with the red.
> 
> I broke my heel and fractured my tibia from running (again) so flats it is for me. Found out last week I have osteoporosis, but reversible with treatment.



Ohh my Mother broke her heel .. horrible injury... wishing you a speedy recovery ... can you go swimming?? Low impact esp whilst you recover. 
Flats are cool.. my SA said the trainets should be arriving soon.. I see some of the social influencers here already have them


----------



## vinbenphon1

shalomjude said:


> Ohh my Mother broke her heel .. horrible injury... wishing you a speedy recovery ... can you go swimming?? Low impact esp whilst you recover.
> Flats are cool.. my SA said the trainets should be arriving soon.. I see some of the social influencers here already have them


Argh the waiting though... lol. . Thanks sj.


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> Argh the waiting though... lol. . Thanks sj.


We can do it


----------



## themeanreds

Back with more vintage pieces, Gucci tote and Dior clutch. Also sharing a pic of my Dior envelope clutch I got a few years back.


----------



## beige1

Just back from Paris, nothing tempted me at LV, so I went next door to Chanel at 21 rue Cambon to Faure de Page, and got this Daily Battle tote 32 cm, in Paris Blue. 780.00 euro.


----------



## Venessa84

Until LV comes out with a bag that has me like wow, I’m hanging with Chanel. I’ve been rocking my Coco Handle for the past couple of weeks


----------



## myluvofbags

Not a bag, but a few more sandals and card holder from Coach.


----------



## Cicci783

beige1 said:


> View attachment 3985590
> 
> 
> Just back from Paris, nothing tempted me at LV, so I went next door to Chanel at 21 rue Cambon to Faure de Page, and got this Daily Battle tote 32 cm, in Paris Blue. 780.00 euro.


Wow! Stunnin! I didn’t know this brand. Do they also sell online?


----------



## Cicci783

beige1 said:


> View attachment 3985590
> 
> 
> Just back from Paris, nothing tempted me at LV, so I went next door to Chanel at 21 rue Cambon to Faure de Page, and got this Daily Battle tote 32 cm, in Paris Blue. 780.00 euro.


Stunning! Could you post some pictures of the interior?


----------



## huskylady17

myluvofbags said:


> Not a bag, but a few more sandals and card holder from Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986260
> View attachment 3986264
> View attachment 3986265



Love these! Where did you get them ?


----------



## myluvofbags

huskylady17 said:


> Love these! Where did you get them ?


Coach boutique in Ala Moana. They didn't have the peach ones in my size, so had to be transferred from Waikiki.


----------



## shalomjude

Another pair of dad trainers
They will remain white for maybe an hour or so.... my bike shoes are meant to be white.


----------



## Sonmi999




----------



## huskylady17

Had to switch to Gucci. Too much pink on LV these days.


----------



## arnott

Michael Kors Jet Set Floral Embellished Leather Crossbody!    Love the rose gold hardware!      Only $198 Canadian for this all leather bag!   You can't even get a keychain at LV for that price.   If you can get anything at LV for that price, let me know!       How much does a LV luggage tag cost?   My first Michael Kors bag!


----------



## fabuleux

arnott said:


> Michael Kors Jet Set Floral Embellished Leather Crossbody!    Love the rose gold hardware!      Only $198 Canadian for this all leather bag!   You can't even get a keychain at LV for that price.   If you can get anything at LV for that price, let me know!       How much does a LV luggage tag cost?   My first Michael Kors bag!


You can definitely get a luggage tag at LV for that price. In fact you can get 3 of them!


----------



## arnott

fabuleux said:


> You can definitely get a luggage tag at LV for that price. In fact you can get 3 of them!



     How much is a luggage tag now?    I remember back in 2007 they were about $50 CAD!


----------



## SDfromND

arnott said:


> How much is a luggage tag now?    I remember back in 2007 they were about $50 CAD!


I don’t know as I tried to buy one and couldn’t ... but they are on Fashionphile for like $125 + (some not in great shape and many hot stamped) USD


----------



## jklover

Tonimack said:


> I cheated big time this month.  It was only a fling...Louis still has my heart
> View attachment 3945132



What is the black one called? Would you mind sharing dimensions and the price also?


----------



## BagLady14

huskylady17 said:


> Had to switch to Gucci. Too much pink on LV these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987941


Nice Gucci.  Not a fan of pink LV bags anxx trim, either.  But I bought a Gucci last week in red.


----------



## Kevinh73

BagLady14 said:


> Nice Gucci.  Not a fan of pink LV bags anxx trim, either.  But I bought a Gucci last week in red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995212


Pretty red!


----------



## vinbenphon1

huskylady17 said:


> Had to switch to Gucci. Too much pink on LV these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3987941


Gorgeous colour congrats. I hear ya . I am eyeing off the green Marmont. Love green, but alas Louis does seem to focus too much on the pink. Chanel is also good for greens and blues, but they have had a massive price rise hear in Australia... $400 more ugh.


----------



## vinbenphon1

BagLady14 said:


> Nice Gucci.  Not a fan of pink LV bags anxx trim, either.  But I bought a Gucci last week in red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995212


Love that red. Congrats. Way too much pink imo hahaha.


----------



## LVandChis

Treated myself to my first chanel, celine and givenchy items for my birthday. The WOC came today from fashionphile. Very pleased.


----------



## Kevinh73

LVandChis said:


> View attachment 4001323
> 
> Treated myself to my first chanel, celine and givenchy items for my birthday. The WOC came today from fashionphile. Very pleased.


Congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## LVandChis

Kevinh73 said:


> Congrats and happy birthday!



thank you!


----------



## gabriellebar

BagLady14 said:


> Nice Gucci.  Not a fan of pink LV bags anxx trim, either.  But I bought a Gucci last week in red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3995212



Love this red! Congrats



LVandChis said:


> View attachment 4001323
> 
> Treated myself to my first chanel, celine and givenchy items for my birthday. The WOC came today from fashionphile. Very pleased.



Obsessed with the Givenchy slides!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Gone Gucci lol.


----------



## inard1

vinbenphon1 said:


> Gone Gucci lol.
> 
> View attachment 4004536



Love everything, but those shoes are stunners!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## PamK

vinbenphon1 said:


> Gone Gucci lol.
> 
> View attachment 4004536



Love that yellow Marmont!! [emoji177] Congratulations!


----------



## gabriellebar

vinbenphon1 said:


> Gone Gucci lol.
> 
> View attachment 4004536



Love your Gucci haul! I've literally just been looking at that leather card case to purchase (Just without the butterfly embellishment) What are your first impressions on this item so far? P.s love the kitty cameo in the background


----------



## Kevinh73

vinbenphon1 said:


> Gone Gucci lol.
> 
> View attachment 4004536


Cute cat!  Oh yeah, nice guccy haul too!


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Louis friends, I could use some help! I need a plain nylon backpack for a trip to Disney. Has to be pretty big, as I need to carry some medical supplies. Which do you like: Rebecca Minkoff Julian or Marc Jacobs Easy? Thanks for the votes!


----------



## lvgucciaddict38

My first non LV in about 3-4 years! Chloe Marcie medium crossbody. How did I overlook this for so long?!


----------



## img

vinbenphon1 said:


> Gone Gucci lol.
> 
> View attachment 4004536


That yellow!!!!!!!


----------



## shalomjude

vinbenphon1 said:


> Gone Gucci lol.
> 
> View attachment 4004536


wow .. love the yellow ... your background model is so so so cute too


----------



## img

lvgucciaddict38 said:


> View attachment 4005022
> View attachment 4005024
> 
> 
> My first non LV in about 3-4 years! Chloe Marcie medium crossbody. How did I overlook this for so long?!



I own this bag and LOVE IT!!!!  I have a pair of Frye boots that match that gorgeous tan/brown.  Doesn't Chloe do that color the best???  I can fit my mini pochette, my Victorine wallet, my round coin purse, and my cles perfectly.  I carry my phone in my pocket and then tissues in the small front pocket.  So roomy for such a small bag! Mine is the mini size - just noticed you have medium.   So comfy to wear, too! 

Enjoy it!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

shalomjude said:


> wow .. love the yellow ... your background model is so so so cute too


Thanks SJ.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Kevinh73 said:


> Cute cat!  Oh yeah, nice guccy haul too!


Lol. Thanks Kevin.


----------



## vinbenphon1

gabriellebar said:


> Love your Gucci haul! I've literally just been looking at that leather card case to purchase (Just without the butterfly embellishment) What are your first impressions on this item so far? P.s love the kitty cameo in the background


I love it. I have been searching for (and waiting for LV to make one) the perfect compact wallet and low and behold Gucci had one. It has 4 card slots, zip coin compartment and a bill compartment. Fits really nice in my hand and in all my small bags. Barely takes up any room. I am tempted to get another.


----------



## vinbenphon1

PamK said:


> Love that yellow Marmont!! [emoji177] Congratulations!


Thank you PamK.


----------



## vinbenphon1

inard1 said:


> Love everything, but those shoes are stunners!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you inard1


----------



## Kevinh73

Oops, I did it again... small bearn wallet in Mysore leather.


----------



## frenchyo8

SDfromND said:


> I don’t know as I tried to buy one and couldn’t ... but they are on Fashionphile for like $125 + (some not in great shape and many hot stamped) USD



They cost $60 here in the US


----------



## vinbenphon1

Kevinh73 said:


> View attachment 4006370
> View attachment 4006371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, I did it again... small bearn wallet in Mysore leather.


That colour is amazing. Congrats Kevin.


----------



## Kevinh73

vinbenphon1 said:


> That colour is amazing. Congrats Kevin.


Thank you.  Btw, the receipt said veau tadelakt not mysore.  Sales guy was wrong.  I thought it didn’t look like mysore leather...


----------



## merc_g

Yesterday I bought my first non-LV bag and wallet - the Gucci Marmont small camera bag and card holder/wallet. 

I’m having a hard time as I keep comparing them to LV and am wondering if I should return them and get the LV camera bag when it comes out. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## lvoeforever

I think they are beautiful! I’m considering the bag in white for the summer!


----------



## lovesallbags

Medium Chanel Classic Flap And Valentino Rockstuds.


----------



## tjkcrs

merc_g said:


> Yesterday I bought my first non-LV bag and wallet - the Gucci Marmont small camera bag and card holder/wallet.
> 
> I’m having a hard time as I keep comparing them to LV and am wondering if I should return them and get the LV camera bag when it comes out. Decisions, decisions....
> 
> View attachment 4007045


Ohhh, let me know how you like the Gucci Marmont small camera bag! I was debating between that exact one and the LV Saintonge (which I currently have reserved).


----------



## Kevinh73

Cheating continues until LV drops Prefall... just few little something something from Hermes to hold me over


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Kevinh73 said:


> View attachment 4015923
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheating continues until LV drops Prefall... just few little something something from Hermes to hold me over


Love the colors what’s the orange item? Is it a key pouch?


----------



## mmajolica

arnott said:


> How much is a luggage tag now?    I remember back in 2007 they were about $50 CAD!





SDfromND said:


> I don’t know as I tried to buy one and couldn’t ... but they are on Fashionphile for like $125 + (some not in great shape and many hot stamped) USD



I have a Canadian friend who got one earlier this year and I think she said they were something like $86 CAD.


----------



## Kevinh73

tua said:


> Love the colors what’s the orange item? Is it a key pouch?


Thank you.  It’s not a key pouch.  It’s a card case.


----------



## anabg

This bag is on it’s way to me.  It’s arriving just before my vacation.  It was between this and the small marmont in black.  Soho Disco won because the leather seems like it will wear better, it’s less flashy (would like to use it for travel), and I dress very casual (maybe too casual for the marmont?).  The marmont will probably stay in my wishlist, though. It’s so pretty.


----------



## merc_g

tjkcrs said:


> Ohhh, let me know how you like the Gucci Marmont small camera bag! I was debating between that exact one and the LV Saintonge (which I currently have reserved).



I am loving it! I love that I can wear it more casually or dress it up. I also like that I don’t see Gucci everywhere. [emoji6]


----------



## JazzyMac

Usually I don't participate in these threads, but the new purse book format has me all out of sorts, so I need to do something to distract me from the change.  Here's my Chanel Reissue Camera Bag, purchased through a personal shopper.  

Here's the reveal thread:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/february-has-been-gorgeous-to-jazzy.980375/


----------



## Venessa84

JazzyMac said:


> Usually I don't participate in these threads, but the new purse book format has me all out of sorts, so I need to do something to distract me from the change.  Here's my Chanel Reissue Camera Bag, purchased through a personal shopper.
> 
> Here's the reveal thread:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/february-has-been-gorgeous-to-jazzy.980375/


Commented on your thread and still loving this especially in that shade of red.


----------



## lvgucciaddict38

img said:


> I own this bag and LOVE IT!!!!  I have a pair of Frye boots that match that gorgeous tan/brown.  Doesn't Chloe do that color the best???  I can fit my mini pochette, my Victorine wallet, my round coin purse, and my cles perfectly.  I carry my phone in my pocket and then tissues in the small front pocket.  So roomy for such a small bag! Mine is the mini size - just noticed you have medium.   So comfy to wear, too!
> 
> Enjoy it!!



I really want a mini. I went to Nordstrom with every intention of getting it and then tried on the medium and knew I’d get more daily use from it. I recently got a Zippy coin purse so now I’d have more room in a mini. Just torn over which color! Royal Navy, the oxblood one or another tan (because I could use it year round.


----------



## JazzyMac

Venessa84 said:


> Commented on your thread and still loving this especially in that shade of red.


----------



## Bumbles

lvgucciaddict38 said:


> I really want a mini. I went to Nordstrom with every intention of getting it and then tried on the medium and knew I’d get more daily use from it. I recently got a Zippy coin purse so now I’d have more room in a mini. Just torn over which color! Royal Navy, the oxblood one or another tan (because I could use it year round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021973


Super cute! Navy blue has my vote


----------



## mrsinsyder

I'm loving all things Gucci lately, especially shoes!


----------



## anabg

Gucci Soho Disco arrived yesterday.  It still has the tag on, but I am definitely keeping it.


----------



## Dorf

Cartier wallet, key-holder and pen.


----------



## 1LV

New-to-me.  Surely Mr. Vuitton can forgive me this time!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Happy Weekend ♥
YouTube: Leo Lion LV


----------



## TrixyG

My new to me Fendi Chameleon...


----------



## komodeno

I just purchased this sandals.They are new to me and they where listed as completely new (so unused).The price was too good and could not pass them...I paid 438$ for them and they come with all the infusions.Added bonus is that I will pay this monthly for 12m with no interest, love my bank! I think this are timeless style and they are really well warted  the money.


----------



## LouisV76




----------



## fabuleux

Leo the Lion said:


> Happy Weekend ♥
> YouTube: Leo Lion LV


Great bag! And great shoes too!


----------



## RitaLA

merc_g said:


> Yesterday I bought my first non-LV bag and wallet - the Gucci Marmont small camera bag and card holder/wallet.
> 
> I’m having a hard time as I keep comparing them to LV and am wondering if I should return them and get the LV camera bag when it comes out. Decisions, decisions....
> 
> View attachment 4007045


I am facing the same dilemma.  Went to the gucci store this weekend and saw the marmont camera bag in nude and I loved how vintage it looks but then I think “$980 for this bag??  I can barely fit anything in this little thing. With a few more dollars I can get the LV camera bag or the favorite pm”. Gucci is pretty hot right now, but Louis will always be Louis.  Let me how what you decide.  It is fun to have some similar challenges around the world ...lol


----------



## RitaLA

tjkcrs said:


> Ohhh, let me know how you like the Gucci Marmont small camera bag! I was debating between that exact one and the LV Saintonge (which I currently have reserved).


Did you make a decision?   I am having a hard time deciding between gucci and louis


----------



## tjkcrs

RitaLA said:


> Did you make a decision?   I am having a hard time deciding between gucci and louis


I did! I went with the Saintonge and I love it.


----------



## RitaLA

tjkcrs said:


> I did! I went with the Saintonge and I love it.


That is awesome!!!  I am debating between the favorite mm and the marmont camera bag.  Totally lost. Happy for you though!!!


----------



## tjkcrs

RitaLA said:


> That is awesome!!!  I am debating between the favorite mm and the marmont camera bag.  Totally lost. Happy for you though!!!


Thank you!  Hopefully you'll be able to choose; both of those are great bags!


----------



## starrynite_87

Early birthday present


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sharing my little beauty!


----------



## Penelopepursula

1LV said:


> View attachment 4027113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New-to-me.  Surely Mr. Vuitton can forgive me this time!


Wow. It's a beauty!


----------



## 1LV

Penelopepursula said:


> Wow. It's a beauty!


Thank you so much


----------



## RitaLA

merc_g said:


> Yesterday I bought my first non-LV bag and wallet - the Gucci Marmont small camera bag and card holder/wallet.
> 
> I’m having a hard time as I keep comparing them to LV and am wondering if I should return them and get the LV camera bag when it comes out. Decisions, decisions....
> 
> View attachment 4007045


Did you return or did you keep them?


----------



## Havanese 28

Beautiful classics for Spring


----------



## 1LV

Havanese 28 said:


> View attachment 4036275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful classics for Spring


Beautiful!


----------



## Penelopepursula

Havanese 28 said:


> View attachment 4036275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful classics for Spring


I adore these! Have been really loving beige lately.


----------



## mrsinsyder

OK I kinda love it.


----------



## miss_chiff

Havanese 28 said:


> View attachment 4036275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful classics for Spring


Hey Havanese! You must of been so tickled to find these and bring them home. It’s so you! I’m excited for you. Love it! Enjoy your new lovelies.


----------



## Havanese 28

miss_chiff said:


> Hey Havanese! You must of been so tickled to find these and bring them home. It’s so you! I’m excited for you. Love it! Enjoy your new lovelies.


Hello!  And, thank you!


----------



## Zucnarf

starrynite_87 said:


> Early birthday present
> View attachment 4031635
> View attachment 4031636



Love this!!!


----------



## Zucnarf

Havanese 28 said:


> View attachment 4036275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful classics for Spring



Wonderful!


----------



## RitaLA

HeartMyMJs said:


> Sharing my little beauty!
> View attachment 4031649


Hello there, how do you like the leather om your wallet?  I saw a woc in that color but I wans’t sure I would like it. Is it more orange or pinkish?
Thank you for your feedback


----------



## HeartMyMJs

RitaLA said:


> Hello there, how do you like the leather om your wallet?  I saw a woc in that color but I wans’t sure I would like it. Is it more orange or pinkish?
> Thank you for your feedback



Hi!! Honestly it’s more pinkish to me.  I love it.[emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

RitaLA said:


> Hello there, how do you like the leather om your wallet?  I saw a woc in that color but I wans’t sure I would like it. Is it more orange or pinkish?
> Thank you for your feedback



Here’s a better picture!!


----------



## Penelopepursula

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here’s a better picture!!
> View attachment 4037817


Oh, my. That is such a fun color!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Penelopepursula said:


> Oh, my. That is such a fun color!



Thank you!!![emoji7]


----------



## RitaLA

YSL Small WOC in Nero


----------



## MMcQueen

Every time I buy a non-LV bag/SLG, I end up selling it. the Excitement doesn't last very long. Decided that I'm wasting time and money. Recent purchases (that were sold soon after): Gucci Jackie hobo and Burberry bucket. Before that, Gucci disco soho and Rebecca Minkoff.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Small H purchase Bastia in Noir. I love how I can fit folded bills in this.


----------



## Aoifs

anabg said:


> This bag is on it’s way to me.  It’s arriving just before my vacation.  It was between this and the small marmont in black.  Soho Disco won because the leather seems like it will wear better, it’s less flashy (would like to use it for travel), and I dress very casual (maybe too casual for the marmont?).  The marmont will probably stay in my wishlist, though. It’s so pretty.


You will love it. The nicest smooshiest leather! [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## myluvofbags

Dipping my toes into YSL. A medium loulou for my first. Also tried on a scrumptious squishy red bag that might be my 2nd, which will probably be after I get my LV lovelies I am waiting on 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> Dipping my toes into YSL. A medium loulou for my first. Also tried on a scrumptious squishy red bag that might be my 2nd, which will probably be after I get my LV lovelies I am waiting on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044844
> View attachment 4044845
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Congrats on these two beauties!!   I love the medium loulou (just the perfect shoulder bag imo) and would love to get one at some point.  And that red is just lovely.  Enjoy.


----------



## March786

myluvofbags said:


> Dipping my toes into YSL. A medium loulou for my first. Also tried on a scrumptious squishy red bag that might be my 2nd, which will probably be after I get my LV lovelies I am waiting on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4044844
> View attachment 4044845
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Beautiful! I love ysl bags too! That red is stunning!


----------



## March786

RitaLA said:


> YSL Small WOC in Nero


One of the favourite ysl styles! Stunning!


----------



## March786

Presenting my “I still can’t believe I found one”!


----------



## img

March786 said:


> Presenting my “I still can’t believe I found one”!
> View attachment 4044956


What a gem!  Congrats!!


----------



## March786

img said:


> What a gem!  Congrats!!


Thankyou img


----------



## Kevinh73

Picked up a few something something from Goyard for sis and I while I was in Europe!


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on these two beauties!!   I love the medium loulou (just the perfect shoulder bag imo) and would love to get one at some point.  And that red is just lovely.  Enjoy.


Thanks, iamminda, and yes I think that red is amazing. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## elzi

Yep I got my new LV wallet for my new Chanel mini


----------



## huskylady17

Loving Gucci these days. Picked these up in the Bahamas!


----------



## mcheng96

lovesallbags said:


> View attachment 4015705
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015707
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Chanel Classic Flap And Valentino Rockstuds.


Love! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mcheng96

elzi said:


> Yep I got my new LV wallet for my new Chanel mini


What a great combo! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## themeanreds

I dipped my toe in the Hermés bag pool with this pre-loved canvas tote. I’m not sure about owning a leather Hermés bag in the future yet, but for now I’m happy with this piece. I also added a leather charm in orange.


----------



## huskylady17

Versace!!


----------



## huskylady17

Actually trying to find it in the states.


----------



## Tonimack

I had a bit too much fun shopping over the past two months!


----------



## fabuleux

Birthday present for my mom.


----------



## miss_chiff

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4069117
> 
> Birthday present for my mom.


Love these! Great gift. Would love to get a pair one day. The leather looks amazing. Happy bday to your Mom!


----------



## fabuleux

miss_chiff said:


> Love these! Great gift. Would love to get a pair one day. The leather looks amazing. Happy bday to your Mom!


Ah thanks! I m flying to see her in three weeks (her birthday is not until June). The leather is beautiful, indeed. Well-made shoe, for sure. I m sure she will love them.


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4069117
> 
> Birthday present for my mom.


Wow! You are an awesome gift giver to your mom.  I still remember the bag you got her, must have been for the holidays.


----------



## Slc9

My first Gucci [emoji7]


----------



## Dorf

Cartier Pocket organizer and Santos pen


----------



## kvm87

I just had to! My first Gucci and last bag of the year. I’ve been bad this year.


----------



## Tonimack

Purchased from FP, Gucci card case. It’s a great mini wallet...I couldn’t believe it held everything from my full size LV wallet!!


----------



## snibor

Tonimack said:


> Purchased from FP, Gucci card case. It’s a great mini wallet...I couldn’t believe it held everything from my full size LV wallet!!
> View attachment 4093587



This is a beauty!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Tonimack said:


> Purchased from FP, Gucci card case. It’s a great mini wallet...I couldn’t believe it held everything from my full size LV wallet!!
> View attachment 4093587


Gorgeous. I have the same style but with the butterfly appliqué and I think it is the best layout for a compact wallet. I am thinking of getting another one. Lol. Congrats.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Been cheating on Mr. Vuitton with Mr. Hermes lately...


----------



## rukia0814

I need a slim wallet/cardholder and got this from longchamp


----------



## Taupe

As I have been waiting for a long time on epi in burgundy, I thought, I might as wel enjoy burgundy from somewhere else [emoji6]


----------



## vinbenphon1

Addicted to bags said:


> Been cheating on Mr. Vuitton with Mr. Hermes lately...
> 
> View attachment 4093967
> View attachment 4093968


That colour is stunning. Congrats.


----------



## Addicted to bags

vinbenphon1 said:


> That colour is stunning. Congrats.


Thank you very much vinbenphon. I am not a pink girl so I really had to debate whether this was for me. Fortunately it's a pink *purple* color


----------



## vinbenphon1

Some comfort shopping  beautiful Miu Miu pumps and a pair of gorgeous Gucci socks.


----------



## myluvofbags

Salvatore Ferragamo Sophia from my Las Vegas trip. My 2nd Ferragamo piece


----------



## Erum7860

Picked up these two today [emoji18]


----------



## myluvofbags

Erum7860 said:


> View attachment 4098172
> View attachment 4098173
> 
> 
> Picked up these two today [emoji18]


Twins on the sandals, just picked mine up about a week ago along with a pair of red ones. Congratulations on your purchases!


----------



## k12

My first Chanel! Picked up during vacation in Rome.


----------



## k12

I couldn’t help myself... purchased my first Gucci items


----------



## beautifulldk

My very first Hermes twilly! I saw this twilly somewhere on internet for the first time in April.
I been checking the H website nearly every day for the past 2 months and I have been to 4 different H store in 4 different countries. I almost gave up and thinking about settle for another design, but my I heart was really sat on this pattern in this specific colorway.
Last week on our way back from Italy, we had short transfer in Munich airport very early in the morning and luckily the H store was on the way to our gate. They had it! I was in and out of the store in less than 5 min. Sooooo happy! The service in that store was very good also.


----------



## 1LV

Delivered today my new-to-me Birkin 30...


----------



## SwiftyTK

Tonimack said:


> I had a bit too much fun shopping over the past two months!
> View attachment 4065124


LOVE LOVE the green Chanel! Which bag is that? Is it a WOC? It’s hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Slc9 said:


> My first Gucci [emoji7]
> View attachment 4069309


Yay... love it. Congrats.



k12 said:


> My first Chanel! Picked up during vacation in Rome.
> View attachment 4102626


Beautiful. Congrats.



k12 said:


> I couldn’t help myself... purchased my first Gucci items
> View attachment 4104640
> View attachment 4104641


Love all of your pieces. Congrats.



1LV said:


> Delivered today my new-to-me Birkin 30...]


Stunning. Congrats.


----------



## 1LV

vinbenphon1 said:


> Yay... love it. Congrats.
> 
> 
> Beautiful. Congrats.
> 
> 
> Love all of your pieces. Congrats.
> 
> 
> Stunning. Congrats.


Thank you so much.


----------



## fabuleux

I totally cheated (which is very rare for me!) and I am not sorry! 

Read my full story and lots of pictures over at the Hermès forum:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/journee-fabuleuse-hermes-bag-reveal.990726/


----------



## katiel00

Addicted to bags said:


> Been cheating on Mr. Vuitton with Mr. Hermes lately...
> 
> View attachment 4093967
> View attachment 4093968



Just stunning!! [emoji7]


----------



## meeeeeeeesh

k12 said:


> My first Chanel! Picked up during vacation in Rome.
> View attachment 4102626


this is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Nivahra

I cheated with my new black girl:


----------



## Iamminda

fabuleux said:


> I totally cheated (which is very rare for me!) and I am not sorry!
> 
> Read my full story and lots of pictures over at the Hermès forum:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/journee-fabuleuse-hermes-bag-reveal.990726/
> 
> View attachment 4119188



Congrats on this amazing tote.  Quite enjoyed your full story and mod shot (so handsome, have you always sported a beard?).   Enjoy your new tote and vacation.


----------



## Iamminda

Nivahra said:


> I cheated with my new black girl:
> View attachment 4119477



I have always loved this beautiful bag (in black).  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Wednesday was my birthday and DBF surprised me with this little Coach crossbody! I took her on an outing to my local consignment store and ended up coming home with my very first Hermes piece! So so thrilled. (And they match)!


----------



## TangerineKandy

fabuleux said:


> I totally cheated (which is very rare for me!) and I am not sorry! [emoji38]
> 
> Read my full story and lots of pictures over at the Hermès forum:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/journee-fabuleuse-hermes-bag-reveal.990726/
> 
> View attachment 4119188


Congrats on your new purchase Fab! I absolutely loved your story and wish all reveals were written like that! [emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

fabuleux said:


> I totally cheated (which is very rare for me!) and I am not sorry! [emoji38]
> 
> Read my full story and lots of pictures over at the Hermès forum:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/journee-fabuleuse-hermes-bag-reveal.990726/
> 
> View attachment 4119188


Congratulations on a unique piece! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## myluvofbags

TangerineKandy said:


> Wednesday was my birthday and DBF surprised me with this little Coach crossbody! I took her on an outing to my local consignment store and ended up coming home with my very first Hermes piece! So so thrilled. (And they match)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4119613
> View attachment 4119614


Love the colors on both, congrats, Happy Birthday! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TangerineKandy

myluvofbags said:


> Love the colors on both, congrats, Happy Birthday!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thank you so much!! [emoji4]


----------



## shazzy quijano

Kevinh73 said:


> View attachment 4006370
> View attachment 4006371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, I did it again... small bearn wallet in Mysore leather.



Love it! How much is this?


----------



## shazzy quijano

beige1 said:


> View attachment 3985590
> 
> 
> Just back from Paris, nothing tempted me at LV, so I went next door to Chanel at 21 rue Cambon to Faure de Page, and got this Daily Battle tote 32 cm, in Paris Blue. 780.00 euro.



Is that the regular price? Personal shoppers in our country sell that tote at around 1125 euros


----------



## Chanellover2015

beige1 said:


> View attachment 3985590
> 
> 
> Just back from Paris, nothing tempted me at LV, so I went next door to Chanel at 21 rue Cambon to Faure de Page, and got this Daily Battle tote 32 cm, in Paris Blue. 780.00 euro.



Love this! First time I hear about this brand. Heading to Europe in 3 weeks. I might have to do a stop at this boutique to check out their pieces. 

Could you share some mod shots pls


----------



## beige1

shazzy quijano said:


> Is that the regular price? Personal shoppers in our country sell that tote at around 1125 euros



Yes, the Faure la Page store sold it to me for the regular price. I live in Europe so I don’t know the tax free price. That was in spring 2018, I have heard the prices have gone up some since.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

shazzy quijano said:


> Is that the regular price? Personal shoppers in our country sell that tote at around 1125 euros


Have you tried emailing the boutique to see if they'll ship to your country? Their shipping is very expensive but still cheaper than what a personal shopper is asking!


----------



## fabuleux

Bottega Veneta _Chausson de ville_. I just couldn’t resist the beautiful quality and stunning color!


----------



## 1LV

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4123489
> 
> Bottega Veneta _Chausson de ville_. I just couldn’t resist the beautiful quality and stunning color!


Oh wow - love these!


----------



## myluvofbags

Two new additions


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> Two new additions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125927



Congrats on these two beauties—just love these beautiful colors and I adore chevrons.   Enjoy.


----------



## huskylady17

Still cheating lol. But had to have these.


----------



## Capuccino16

Coach Swagger 27 in Oxblood, it’s a cutie!


----------



## Kylie M

I'm really liking Chloe at the moment... especially, Faye bags!! I've never looked twice until recently!!! Nothing is catching my eye at LV.. I'm thinking of jumping ship. Lol :0)


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on these two beauties—just love these beautiful colors and I adore chevrons.   Enjoy.


Thank you!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Kylie M said:


> I'm really liking Chloe at the moment... especially, Faye bags!! I've never looked twice until recently!!! Nothing is catching my eye at LV.. I'm thinking of jumping ship. Lol :0)



Me too!!!! I’m  actually thinking about getting the mini Faye Day bagfor my bday at the end of the month.


----------



## PamK

Capuccino16 said:


> Coach Swagger 27 in Oxblood, it’s a cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126273



Wow! You look picture perfect - bag and all! [emoji177]


----------



## myluvofbags

Capuccino16 said:


> Coach Swagger 27 in Oxblood, it’s a cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126273


You look amazing!


----------



## Capuccino16

PamK said:


> Wow! You look picture perfect - bag and all! [emoji177]



Thank you so much!


----------



## Capuccino16

myluvofbags said:


> You look amazing!



Thank you! Y’all are making my day!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

PuccaNGaru said:


> Me too!!!! I’m  actually thinking about getting the mini Faye Day bagfor my bday at the end of the month.


I'm thinking of getting the mini Faye Day this fall if I travel to Europe (and if not, I'll get it at the end-of-season sales!)!! Please share lots of pics if you do get it


----------



## vinbenphon1

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4123489
> 
> Bottega Veneta _Chausson de ville_. I just couldn’t resist the beautiful quality and stunning color!


Very stylish fab. Congrats.



myluvofbags said:


> Two new additions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125927


Beautiful duo. Congrats.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm thinking of getting the mini Faye Day this fall if I travel to Europe (and if not, I'll get it at the end-of-season sales!)!! Please share lots of pics if you do get it



I will def share!!! Hopefully when you get yours, you'll share as well.


----------



## myluvofbags

vinbenphon1 said:


> Very stylish fab. Congrats.
> 
> 
> Beautiful duo. Congrats.


Thank you!


----------



## Kylie M

PuccaNGaru said:


> Me too!!!! I’m  actually thinking about getting the mini Faye Day bagfor my bday at the end of the month.



Post me a pic when or if you get it!! I'm really thinking about getting one too!!!


----------



## JMHC

Going back to school this fall. Decided to treat myself to something nice. I also did treat myself to a new Michael backpack but that doesnt count haha


----------



## fabuleux

JMHC said:


> Going back to school this fall. Decided to treat myself to something nice. I also did treat myself to a new Michael backpack but that doesnt count haha


Very nice. Good luck with school!


----------



## vinbenphon1

JMHC said:


> Going back to school this fall. Decided to treat myself to something nice. I also did treat myself to a new Michael backpack but that doesnt count haha


So pretty. I do love a beautiful pen. My little secret though lol.


----------



## Aliluvlv

A few gifts handed down from my sister. [emoji1] One LV, one Fendi. Love the whimsical print on the Fendi. Reminds me of my gram pictured in the background (miss her so much). [emoji7]


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Capuccino16 said:


> Coach Swagger 27 in Oxblood, it’s a cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4126273


Love your overall look!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I LURVE my new Gucci tian key pouch (it's huge compared to my LV pouches) and Gucci bloom twilly. Bags are NOT new, just needed a little something something lol!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> A few gifts handed down from my sister. [emoji1] One LV, one Fendi. Love the whimsical print on the Fendi. Reminds me of my gram pictured in the background (miss her so much). [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130578


These are beautiful—and how special that the Fendi piece brings back fond memories of your beloved gram!   What a beautiful tribute/post.


----------



## roxsand

I picked these up last week while on a trip in Miami.


----------



## myluvofbags

roxsand said:


> I picked these up last week while on a trip in Miami.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132053
> View attachment 4132054


Love love your red Lou lou! Haven't seen this color before


----------



## vinbenphon1

roxsand said:


> I picked these up last week while on a trip in Miami.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132053
> View attachment 4132054


Gorgeous bags. Loving those Fendi shoes .


----------



## Venessa84

myluvofbags said:


> Two new additions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125927


That yellow......and I too love Chevron!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## RitaLA

Mulberry Lily!   I think this brand is so underrated!!!   I don’t have any stores close to me here in Southern California, which is a shame so it is a little tough to get to see them in person but I decided to buy it pre-loved and girls ... I will tell you ... this leather makes some “it bags” nowadays bag for mercy .... lol.  I just bought another Lily ... still love Louis though ... different bags I would say


----------



## myluvofbags

Venessa84 said:


> That yellow...[emoji813]...and I too love Chevron!!  Enjoy!!


Thank you!


----------



## MaryLVLover

Hello 

I did not know how to choose for a new wallet except I needed light, small with a lots of pockets. Went to LV. Seen different models. Then I went to Lonchamp ‘ store. And I found this little thing very light and small in rose. Very happy with . Perfect match with my speedy B. So easy to use it. Just need to care about it coz goat leather.


----------



## vinbenphon1

So glad that Louis doesn't have anything that captures me atm because it gives me a chance to update my shoe collection. I am so in love with these boots from Prada that I am no longer sad that I sold my Louboutins.


----------



## roxsand

myluvofbags said:


> Love love your red Lou lou! Haven't seen this color before



Thanks!! It was [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️at first sight!


----------



## Bumbles

roxsand said:


> I picked these up last week while on a trip in Miami.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132053
> View attachment 4132054


I love your Lou Lou’s. Is one the toy size?


----------



## nikkisharif

My new loves[emoji813]️ Hermès Ulysse PM in Bambou & Small Carmencita Page Marker in Rose Azalea[emoji5]


----------



## vinbenphon1

nikkisharif said:


> My new loves[emoji813]️ Hermès Ulysse PM in Bambou & Small Carmencita Page Marker in Rose Azalea[emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 4137008
> View attachment 4137009


Stunning colour.


----------



## nikkisharif

vinbenphon1 said:


> Stunning colour.



Thanks[emoji4] The color is what caught my attention[emoji172]


----------



## MaryLVLover

vinbenphon1 said:


> So glad that Louis doesn't have anything that captures me atm because it gives me a chance to update my shoe collection. I am so in love with these boots from Prada that I am no longer sad that I sold my Louboutins.
> 
> View attachment 4135961
> View attachment 4135962



Waou I love love colour and boots


----------



## vinbenphon1

MaryLVLover said:


> Waou I love love colour and boots


Thank you so much Mary.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I have to admit I'm not feeling the love about LV designs right now. Bought a new to me Hermes Evelyn TPM in excellent condition. Great for weekend errands as the bag is a cute little, baby baby size


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> I have to admit I'm not feeling the love about LV designs right now. Bought a new to me Hermes Evelyn TPM in excellent condition. Great for weekend errands as the bag is a cute little, baby baby size
> 
> View attachment 4138753
> View attachment 4138754



Congrats on this little red beauty.   I really like the cute and casual vibe of the Evelyn.  Enjoy.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Addicted to bags said:


> I have to admit I'm not feeling the love about LV designs right now. Bought a new to me Hermes Evelyn TPM in excellent condition. Great for weekend errands as the bag is a cute little, baby baby size
> 
> View attachment 4138753
> View attachment 4138754


Gorgeous colour. Congrats. ATB. I hear you about the LV love. Sometimes it is good to flirt. Lol.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this little red beauty.   I really like the cute and casual vibe of the Evelyn.  Enjoy.


Thanks Iamminda!



vinbenphon1 said:


> Gorgeous colour. Congrats. ATB. I hear you about the LV love. Sometimes it is good to flirt. Lol.


I like that idea of flirting


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oops more shoes. Sorry Mr Vuitton. I just loved my Prada tall boots so much I had to get their cousin.
 Prada ankle boots and my first pair of Maison Margiela shoes.


----------



## j19

My new cosmetic pouch from Coach


----------



## Dextersmom

j19 said:


> My new cosmetic pouch from Coach
> View attachment 4145009


That is so cute!!


----------



## j19

Dextersmom said:


> That is so cute!!


Thank you


----------



## Dextersmom

It's not a bag.  A few weeks ago I was in Tiffany having my DBTY necklace cleaned and a ring really caught my eye.  I thought about it and ended up ordering it, as they did not have my size.  Here it is and I am so in love.  My Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  My name also starts with T, so that is a bonus.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> It's not a bag.  A few weeks ago I was in Tiffany having my DBTY necklace cleaned and a ring really caught my eye.  I thought about it and ended up ordering it, as they did not have my size.  Here it is and I am so in love.  My Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  My name also starts with T, so that is a bonus.



Congrats on this beautiful ring — so exquisite.  You look so pretty!   And I am really loving your brooch on your hat — looks perfect there.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beautiful ring — so exquisite.  You look so pretty!   And I am really loving your brooch on your hat — looks perfect there.


Hello, lovely IM.  Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I bought these Prada velvet boots in black. Haven’t worn them yet but when I tried them on they were so comfy that I just had to buy them.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> It's not a bag.  A few weeks ago I was in Tiffany having my DBTY necklace cleaned and a ring really caught my eye.  I thought about it and ended up ordering it, as they did not have my size.  Here it is and I am so in love.  My Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  My name also starts with T, so that is a bonus.


Love the ring and your bag!


----------



## Orchidlady

Addicted to bags said:


> I have to admit I'm not feeling the love about LV designs right now. Bought a new to me Hermes Evelyn TPM in excellent condition. Great for weekend errands as the bag is a cute little, baby baby size
> 
> View attachment 4138753
> View attachment 4138754



Beautiful TPM. I’ve also joined the Evelyne club this month!!!


----------



## 1LV

Finally!  It’s so frustrating to live so far from the nearest Hermes and almost always have to rely on online availability for the things you want.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Johnpauliegal said:


> View attachment 4146498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought these Prada velvet boots in black. Haven’t worn them yet but when I tried them on they were so comfy that I just had to buy them.


Prada shoes rock. Congrats Paul.



Orchidlady said:


> Beautiful TPM. I’ve also joined the Evelyne club this month!!!


Gorgeous piece congrats orchidlady.


----------



## vinbenphon1

1LV said:


> Finally!  It’s so frustrating to live so far from the nearest Hermes and almost always have to rely on online availability for the things you want.
> 
> View attachment 4146641


Too cute. Congrats.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

vinbenphon1 said:


> Prada shoes rock. Congrats Paul.


Thanks. 
I’ve been called John & Paul, but I’m actually a gal 
I’m a Beatles fan and I love John& Paul.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Orchidlady said:


> Beautiful TPM. I’ve also joined the Evelyne club this month!!!


I have a pm too. Evies are great  Enjoy yours


----------



## rukia0814

Still waiting for a non LV purchase and is already thinking of another 

I'm drawn to men's line (just like the eclipse, the discreetness of black logo patterns) and the web stripe in the middle. Hope they will create a slimmer one.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

rukia0814 said:


> Still waiting for another non LV purchase and is already thinking of another
> 
> I'm drawn to men's line and the web stripe in the middle. Hope they will create a slimmer one.
> 
> View attachment 4146751
> View attachment 4146752



I’m also drawn to this type of bag!  I love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Love the ring and your bag!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

These Burberry Reversible Doodle Tote Bags I brought during Burberry’s online sale.


----------



## Angie4m

I bought this from Mulberry on Friday as I wanted a iPhone slip or flip case in leather  and it was the only one that I really liked. It was even commented on in LV yesterday as the Ox Blood colour is just fantastic.

I was actually going to buy it in black on the off chance I had to get a new bag and I knew it was going to be black.


----------



## APhiJill

Bought this before my Las Vegas trip


----------



## rukia0814

This came Pandora Mini in Prussian Blue
Still under LVHM but still a different brand


----------



## FortySomething

rukia0814 said:


> This came Pandora Mini in Prussian Blue
> Still under LVHM but still a different brand
> View attachment 4149585


I would love to see a modeling pic! Such a gorgeous color


----------



## rukia0814

FortySomething said:


> I would love to see a modeling pic! Such a gorgeous color


Will try doing that  I'll post it here


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I LURVE my new Gucci tian key pouch (it's huge compared to my LV pouches) and Gucci bloom twilly. Bags are NOT new, just needed a little something something lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131817
> View attachment 4131818



I just love your Gucci bags.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I bought these Burberry Remington Leather Totes. Got the blue Friday and the white one yesterday. 




Now to use the white before summer ends lol.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Johnpauliegal said:


> I just love your Gucci bags.


Thank you!


----------



## rukia0814

FortySomething said:


> I would love to see a modeling pic! Such a gorgeous color



Took advantage of the fitting room mirror  Here she is


----------



## FortySomething

rukia0814 said:


> Took advantage of the fitting room mirror  Here she is
> View attachment 4153048
> View attachment 4153049


Thank you so much for the pics! It looks fab on you!!


----------



## melblvoe

Accumulated these three since last year


----------



## Havanese 28

Valentino Rockstud wedge espadrilles... perfect Summer shoes!❤️


----------



## rukia0814

Due to the price and I really love this bag. I'm done to my Givenchy phase (for now or until a mini antigona that I like).

Mini Pandora Box in Black and GHW


----------



## bagzaddict

melblvoe said:


> Accumulated these three since last year
> 
> View attachment 4153931
> View attachment 4153930



How do you like your Marmont?  I’ve been contemplating this bag. Is your the small size?


----------



## vinbenphon1

bagzaddict said:


> How do you like your Marmont?  I’ve been contemplating this bag. Is your the small size?


Can I answer?  I really enjoy using my Marmont. Easy to open and close with one hand, well structured doesn't feel like it will sag or lose its shape. I only have two little quibbles about it: 1) I wish I had got the medium size as the small is too small. Even with a compact wallet it is a tight fit with my phone, reading glasses, and sunglasses. 2) the leather shoulder portion should have been on the outer side so that when worn crossbody it sits into your body not tilted away from your body, iykwim. Would I buy another one? Yes. The bigger size lol.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Picked this up last month


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Picked this up last month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164398
> View attachment 4164399
> View attachment 4164400



I love this!!!  So stylish V


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> I love this!!!  So stylish V


Thank you so much, I! This 'pic perspective' with mixed material/colours turned out pretty cool


----------



## March786

It’s been a wonderful August so far 
Chanel espadrilles, round coin purse, long iPhone wallet and My favourite print LV scarf


----------



## kef2

My GG Supreme Bees Backpack. I love the gold bees on it so much !! Also an incense holder with some incense.
They were kind enough to give me a little gift to celebrate the new gucci.com/NZ, finally we can buy Gucci online in NZ. Hopefully LV will follow suit and launch online in New Zealand too.


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Goodness. She arrived yesterday. I am so in love. At twelve-years-young, she looks and feels brand new. I stuffed her full of LV SLGs so it’s not totally cheating. After loving on LV for so long, I just didn’t quite get the Hermes obsession. I get it now. Every single stitch is perfection in a way I have never seen before. Holy cow, what a bag.


----------



## Postyco

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Picked this up last month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164398
> View attachment 4164399
> View attachment 4164400


This is awesome!!!


----------



## melblvoe

bagzaddict said:


> How do you like your Marmont?  I’ve been contemplating this bag. Is your the small size?


Hello, same as you I was considering it for a while, what size/style/material to go for, 
then I settled on Mini flap leather version in nude as I have other bags in small and medium size. It's easy to use and one of my most used bags. HTH


----------



## shalomjude

Bike stuff and waiting for a Dior piece


----------



## Missbing

Over the last 3 months bought these 3 Chanel’s.  The patent one is my most recent addition.  Haven’t even worn it yet.


----------



## myluvofbags

YSL envelope bag


----------



## fabuleux

In the words of Britney Spears... Oops I did it again. 
Introducing Hermès Birkin 40 Fjord Bleu Tempête with GHW. Absolute perfection to add to my collection.


----------



## Redenkeew

fabuleux said:


> In the words of Britney Spears... Oops I did it again.
> Introducing Hermès Birkin 40 Fjord Bleu Tempête with GHW. Absolute perfection to add to my collection.
> View attachment 4170701
> View attachment 4170702
> View attachment 4170703


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

fabuleux said:


> In the words of Britney Spears... Oops I did it again.
> Introducing Hermès Birkin 40 Fjord Bleu Tempête with GHW. Absolute perfection to add to my collection.
> View attachment 4170701
> View attachment 4170702
> View attachment 4170703


LOL! You win!! That is a beautiful shade of blue.


----------



## fabuleux

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> LOL! You win!! That is a beautiful shade of blue.


Thank you!


----------



## fabuleux

Redenkeew said:


>


HAHAHAHA that gif is brilliant.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

fabuleux said:


> Thank you!


I just yelled at my Fendi bucket and asked why can't it be a Birkin!! Just sitting on the counter looking like a old slice of curled up pizza with human poo smeared on it smashed behind a dumpster. I'm losing it.


----------



## fabuleux

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I just yelled at my Fendi bucket and asked why can't it be a Birkin!! Just sitting on the counter looking like a old slice of curled up pizza with human poo smeared on it smashed behind a dumpster. I'm losing it.


OMG LOL.
As much as I thought H was too classic for me... I admit that I really changed my mind and find both of my H bags amazing.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

fabuleux said:


> OMG LOL.
> As much as I thought H was too classic for me... I admit that I really changed my mind and find both of my H bags amazing.


I have "fondled" a Birken or two lol! Both impeccable. Absolutely perfect, every damn stitch and seam. Yes, amazing!!


----------



## 1LV

fabuleux said:


> In the words of Britney Spears... Oops I did it again.
> Introducing Hermès Birkin 40 Fjord Bleu Tempête with GHW. Absolute perfection to add to my collection.
> View attachment 4170701
> View attachment 4170702
> View attachment 4170703


Beautiful Birkin, but now I have the song stuck in my head.


----------



## mrsinsyder

fabuleux said:


> OMG LOL.
> As much as I thought H was too classic for me... I admit that I really changed my mind and find both of my H bags amazing.


I may have missed your H journey but you’ve seemed to have had luck rolling right in and buying a Birkin! Are the mythical tales of having to fondle the testicles of H employees for years untrue?!


----------



## fabuleux

mrsinsyder said:


> I may have missed your H journey but you’ve seemed to have had luck rolling right in and buying a Birkin! Are the mythical tales of having to fondle the testicles of H employees for years untrue?!


I bought my HAC40 from the boutique but this B40 is from Fashionphile.


----------



## BleuSaphir

fabuleux said:


> In the words of Britney Spears... Oops I did it again.
> Introducing Hermès Birkin 40 Fjord Bleu Tempête with GHW. Absolute perfection to add to my collection.
> View attachment 4170701
> View attachment 4170702
> View attachment 4170703



Oh my no wonder you been so quite on the forums! [emoji38]


----------



## BleuSaphir

BleuSaphir said:


> Oh my no wonder you been so quite on the forums! [emoji38]



I ****ing love that color! Great pick!!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## fabuleux

BleuSaphir said:


> I ****ing love that color! Great pick!!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


The color is stunning.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Redenkeew said:


>


That's exactly what my face just looked like on seeing Fab's Birkin hahahaha.


----------



## vinbenphon1

fabuleux said:


> In the words of Britney Spears... Oops I did it again.
> Introducing Hermès Birkin 40 Fjord Bleu Tempête with GHW. Absolute perfection to add to my collection.
> View attachment 4170701
> View attachment 4170702
> View attachment 4170703


Your killing me fab. Lol. It is so freakin beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## myluvofbags

fabuleux said:


> In the words of Britney Spears... Oops I did it again.
> Introducing Hermès Birkin 40 Fjord Bleu Tempête with GHW. Absolute perfection to add to my collection.
> View attachment 4170701
> View attachment 4170702
> View attachment 4170703


Congratulations, it's a beautiful blue.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

fabuleux said:


> In the words of Britney Spears... Oops I did it again.
> Introducing Hermès Birkin 40 Fjord Bleu Tempête with GHW. Absolute perfection to add to my collection.
> View attachment 4170701
> View attachment 4170702
> View attachment 4170703


It's stunning!  Congratulations ! I never thought I'll see Brittany Spears and Hermes in the same sentence...
Modelling shots please!  To make us all even more jealous !


----------



## fabuleux

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> It's stunning!  Congratulations ! I never thought I'll see Brittany Spears and Hermes in the same sentence...
> Modelling shots please!  To make us all even more jealous !


Here is a mod shot (sorry it was hastily taken!).


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

fabuleux said:


> Here is a mod shot (sorry it was hastily taken!).
> View attachment 4171579


Ohhh wow it's huge, the bag! Your bag looks great, it's simple yet elegant and quietly classic! At times like this,  I wish I was a man or had better shoulder strength to carry something so beautiful! 
It's looks great with your casual clothes. I  think it will really make any outfit look more polished - now I am beginning to understand why everyone loves the big H so much! 
congrats again,  I am jealous!  Will be checking online consignment stores tomorrow !


----------



## Johnpauliegal

fabuleux said:


> Here is a mod shot (sorry it was hastily taken!).
> View attachment 4171579


Love the bag and the accessory that comes with it. 

Enjoy it, you both look great.


----------



## fabuleux

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Ohhh wow it's huge, the bag! Your bag looks great, it's simple yet elegant and quietly classic! At times like this,  I wish I was a man or had better shoulder strength to carry something so beautiful!
> It's looks great with your casual clothes. I  think it will really make any outfit look more polished - now I am beginning to understand why everyone loves the big H so much!
> congrats again,  I am jealous!  Will be checking online consignment stores tomorrow !


It looks bigger in the picture than it is in real life, although the size 40 would probably be too large on most women. I also have a HAC, which is basically the same bag but taller, and I love it as well. I need the larger size because I carry a lot to work (including a macbook). I'm thrilled with my purchase!!


----------



## fabuleux

Johnpauliegal said:


> Love the bag and the accessory that comes with it.
> 
> Enjoy it, you both look great.


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## skyqueen

Oh la la...enjoy!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

fabuleux said:


> It looks bigger in the picture than it is in real life, although the size 40 would probably be too large on most women. I also have a HAC, which is basically the same bag but taller, and I love it as well. I need the larger size because I carry a lot to work (including a macbook). I'm thrilled with my purchase!!


Oh it's beautiful ! I love all your bags..anytime you post I find myself checking out the men's section. 
It would be the perfect work bag - polished, beautiful and timeless.  My hubby caught me googling Hermes..said it all Fab's fault!


----------



## fabuleux

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Oh it's beautiful ! I love all your bags..anytime you post I find myself checking out the men's section.
> It would be the perfect work bag - polished, beautiful and timeless.  My hubby caught me googling Hermes..said it all Fab's fault!


Hahaha
It is indeed a great bag. You should check out the Hermès forum. I found the members there very helpful and knowledgeable (I m pretty much a newbie at H).


----------



## snibor

fabuleux said:


> In the words of Britney Spears... Oops I did it again.
> Introducing Hermès Birkin 40 Fjord Bleu Tempête with GHW. Absolute perfection to add to my collection.
> View attachment 4170701
> View attachment 4170702
> View attachment 4170703



Holy smokes!!!!! Stunningly awesome!


----------



## kbell

Had to have - my perfect basic black tote - but I did dress her up with some LV Love... [emoji173]️


----------



## kbell

fabuleux said:


> Here is a mod shot (sorry it was hastily taken!).
> View attachment 4171579



Looks like you were made for each other!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

kbell said:


> View attachment 4171990
> 
> 
> Had to have - my perfect basic black tote - but I did dress her up with some LV Love... [emoji173]️


 
I love this tote!!  It’s gorgeous. So happy for you!  I have the same one in white and ochre. 
I was fortunate enough to get them both on sale.

Looking at your LV scarf on it; which btw is gorgeous, I’m wondering how my trunks monogram bandeau will look on the ochre colored bag.


----------



## kbell

Johnpauliegal said:


> Looking at your LV scarf on it; which btw is gorgeous, I’m wondering how my trunks monogram bandeau will look on the ochre colored bag.




Try it! I bet it will look great! [emoji1303]


----------



## foreverbagslove

I'm so in love with this Yves Saint Laurent Monogram pouch. It fits a lot and perfect size !! I can just grab this and go... [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

fabuleux said:


> Hahaha
> It is indeed a great bag. You should check out the Hermès forum. I found the members there very helpful and knowledgeable (I m pretty much a newbie at H).


Lol,  if truth be told. .i am a bit scared to check out Hermes or Chanel.. My LV keeps multiplying and I think a "tiny" part has to do with this lovely purse forum!  ...but a few sneak peeks won't hurt I'm sure!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

kbell said:


> View attachment 4171990
> 
> 
> Had to have - my perfect basic black tote - but I did dress her up with some LV Love... [emoji173]️


Ohhh awesome.  How do you find this bag? I don't have any Burberry and the Burberry forum isn't as active as LV.. I was looking at this one or the taller brown one as an alternative to the Neverfull as a  work bag (sometimes carry laptop bag) I usually have a backpack bag for my laptop and files.. Would you recommend?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Lol,  if truth be told. .i am a bit scared to check out Hermes or Chanel.. My LV keeps multiplying and I think a "tiny" part has to do with this lovely purse forum!  ...but a few sneak peeks won't hurt I'm sure!



Don’t do it lol. 

I went from from Burberry to Gucci to Prada back to Burberry & Gucci; and now I’m into LV. I would’ve never known quality till I came here. I was happy with my Coach stuff; which I may add, still love. Don’t get me wrong, I love this purseforum (its a world of information); but it’s costing me lol. I see what others have and I get that itch and I have to buy it. I want it; whether or not I need it. 
I took a poke around Hermes and Chanel; but soon hurried back to the above forums. 

Hope you can withstand the temptation.


----------



## kbell

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Ohhh awesome.  How do you find this bag? I don't have any Burberry and the Burberry forum isn't as active as LV.. I was looking at this one or the taller brown one as an alternative to the Neverfull as a  work bag (sometimes carry laptop bag) I usually have a backpack bag for my laptop and files.. Would you recommend?



This is my 1st Burberry bag. Totes have always been difficult for me because they always fall off my shoulder. This is the only one that stays! I think it’s the longer drop length and perfect width of the straps. It will definitely fit files & a laptop, etc. I keep touching the leather... I [emoji173]️it. Highly recommend but I would try it on 1st if you can to make sure it feels right. I tried it on while traveling at Nordstrom - loved it on me as did the SA but I passed. Then, over the next week or 2, I tried on every black leather tote I could find & none felt as good on me as the Burberry, all fell off my shoulder pretty much immediately, so I ordered this one from Nordstrom. The inside pocket zips & is pretty roomy. I keep both my work & personal cell phones (iPhone 8 in an Otterbox/iPhone X) in there plus a few other small things. Hope that helps!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Johnpauliegal said:


> Don’t do it lol.
> 
> I went from from Burberry to Gucci to Prada back to Burberry & Gucci; and now I’m into LV. I would’ve never known quality till I came here. I was happy with my Coach stuff; which I may add, still love. Don’t get me wrong, I love this purseforum (its a world of information); but it’s costing me lol. I see what others have and I get that itch and I have to buy it. I want it; whether or not I need it.
> I took a poke around Hermes and Chanel; but soon hurried back to the above forums.
> 
> Hope you can withstand the temptation.


Lol,  it took me months of deliberation to get the Speedy B 30 as my first LV and first lux anything. I am a bit of "only buy during sale person",  so it took a lot of persuasion from my hubby to convince me to get one for my big 4 0! A few years later they seem to have "magically" just grown! 
This forum is great, it ensures I am informed and understand the pros and cons and I do feel like I am making a better investment with every purchase I make.. Before it's was just "buy buy" now it's helping me to review my bags against my needs..  I love love  a Chanel or a Hermes one day but apart from one Gucci Disco (although the Dionysus has caught my eye.. ) I haven't ventured into anything else yet... Maybe I can research for my big 5 0 purchase  and just look and fondle in-store as part of my "research"!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

kbell said:


> This is my 1st Burberry bag. Totes have always been difficult for me because they always fall off my shoulder. This is the only one that stays! I think it’s the longer drop length and perfect width of the straps. It will definitely fit files & a laptop, etc. I keep touching the leather... I [emoji173]️it. Highly recommend but I would try it on 1st if you can to make sure it feels right. I tried it on while traveling at Nordstrom - loved it on me as did the SA but I passed. Then, over the next week or 2, I tried on every black leather tote I could find & none felt as good on me as the Burberry, all fell off my shoulder pretty much immediately, so I ordered this one from Nordstrom. The inside pocket zips & is pretty roomy. I keep both my work & personal cell phones (iPhone 8 in an Otterbox/iPhone X) in there plus a few other small things. Hope that helps!


Thank you,  I will visit the store to try out! Not usually a tote person because I just tend to throw everything in there and wander why my shoulders hurt afterwards but sometimes you just want a bag that you can just throw everything in to...and be nice to have something other than my Neverfull.  I am tossing between new Burberry tote or preloved Epi Neverfull.. Hope you do a review over at the Burberry forum once you had a  chance to use it a bit!


----------



## shalomjude

dior is rocking.. love, lovr clogs and yes I wore them the first time around too


----------



## PamK

shalomjude said:


> dior is rocking.. love, lovr clogs and yes I wore them the first time around too
> 
> View attachment 4172990
> View attachment 4172991



Those clogs are Gorgeous!! [emoji7] Congratulations!


----------



## shalomjude

PamK said:


> Those clogs are Gorgeous!! [emoji7] Congratulations!


Haha thanks I think I have another new love .. Dior ... esp as Kim has joined the house
Have a lovely day


----------



## BleuSaphir

Can’t wait to have this little backpack! Just placed the order on Nordstrom. [emoji173]️


----------



## Strep2031

My first YSL bag. Love love love!!  My DH said it’s the sexiest purse he has ever seen. Photos just don’t do it any justice.


----------



## Iluvhaute

fcmilliner2031 said:


> My first YSL bag. Love love love!!  My DH said it’s the sexiest purse he has ever seen. Photos just don’t do it any justice.



She’s a beauty. Mine is coming tomorrow and I can’t wait


----------



## Iluvhaute

Dextersmom said:


> It's not a bag.  A few weeks ago I was in Tiffany having my DBTY necklace cleaned and a ring really caught my eye.  I thought about it and ended up ordering it, as they did not have my size.  Here it is and I am so in love.  My Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  My name also starts with T, so that is a bonus.



Love your hat...is it an Eric Javits that you’ve placed a chanel brooch on? Looks fabulous! I’ll have to try this!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iluvhaute said:


> Love your hat...is it an Eric Javits that you’ve placed a chanel brooch on? Looks fabulous! I’ll have to try this!


Thank you and yes, it is an Eric Javits hat.


----------



## Strep2031

Iluvhaute said:


> She’s a beauty. Mine is coming tomorrow and I can’t wait


Thank you. Hope you post pics of yours when it arrives. Can’t seem to get enough of looking at pics and videos.


----------



## Iluvhaute

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you and yes, it is an Eric Javits hat.



I’m def acquiring this from you! You’ve started a new trend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iluvhaute said:


> I’m def acquiring this from you! You’ve started a new trend.


I love it and can't wait to see how you style your hat.


----------



## Iluvhaute

She came!! Meet Ms. Lou Lou. Of course I’m supposed to be working but who has time for that when a new bag arrives!


----------



## BleuSaphir

My new backpack arrived! [emoji7]


----------



## vinbenphon1

BleuSaphir said:


> My new backpack arrived! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184813


Too cute. Congrats.


----------



## fabuleux

Getting ready for my first MKE winter with these fabulous Moncler x Moon Boots beauties. Scored these 50% off at Barneys.


----------



## shalomjude

Dior again
Medium saddle bag
Need to decide on dior strap


----------



## PamK

shalomjude said:


> Dior again
> Medium saddle bag
> Need to decide on dior strap
> View attachment 4186943
> View attachment 4186944



That is completely gorgeous!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

shalomjude said:


> Dior again
> Medium saddle bag
> Need to decide on dior strap
> View attachment 4186943
> View attachment 4186944


Wow what an unusual shaped bag.


----------



## shalomjude

PamK said:


> That is completely gorgeous!


Thank you so kind
I was going to purchase the python steamer EW but decided against it as I don’t wear crossbody and not many leather options available from LV

Dior will be opening a stand alone store here in Dec .. can’t wait 
Dior Rocks


----------



## PamK

shalomjude said:


> Thank you so kind
> I was going to purchase the python steamer EW but decided against it as I don’t wear crossbody and not many leather options available from LV
> 
> Dior will be opening a stand alone store here in Dec .. can’t wait
> Dior Rocks



How nice! Just saw your beautiful bee bracelet on another thread! Wow! Unfortunately, no boutique anywhere near where I live ☹️ I hear their customer service is terrific as well. Congratulations!!


----------



## shalomjude

PamK said:


> How nice! Just saw your beautiful bee bracelet on another thread! Wow! Unfortunately, no boutique anywhere near where I live ☹️ I hear their customer service is terrific as well. Congratulations!!


Yes Amazing service


----------



## Poochie231080

shalomjude said:


> Dior again
> Medium saddle bag
> Need to decide on dior strap
> View attachment 4186943
> View attachment 4186944



Congrats SJ! I too have been loving Dior lately...so far i am loving what I bought


----------



## shalomjude

Poochie231080 said:


> Congrats SJ! I too have been loving Dior lately...so far i am loving what I bought


Thanks
I like the leather offerings and if you order items takes days rather than months haha
PLUS KIM JONES @ Dior


----------



## Poochie231080

shalomjude said:


> Thanks
> I like the leather offerings and if you order items takes days rather than months haha
> PLUS KIM JONES @ Dior



Totally! hands down best customer service and from what I see so far Kim Jones @dior >>> Virgil Abloh @LV 

and I am ready to be stoned lol *ducks for cover*


----------



## shalomjude

Poochie231080 said:


> Totally! hands down best customer service and from what I see so far Kim Jones @dior >>> Virgil Abloh @LV
> 
> and I am ready to be stoned lol *ducks for cover*


I agree ... Can’t wait for the launch of Dior Men’s season.


----------



## MarraC

shalomjude said:


> Dior again
> Medium saddle bag
> Need to decide on dior strap
> View attachment 4186943
> View attachment 4186944



Gorgeous sj. [emoji177]


----------



## Fernsmum

shalomjude said:


> Yes Amazing service[/QUOTE
> 
> Totally agree SJ I have had a few experiences in 2 different Dior stores and it was amazing each time


----------



## Fernsmum

shalomjude said:


> Dior again
> 
> 
> shalomjude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dior again
> Medium saddle bag
> Need to decide on dior strap
> View attachment 4186943
> View attachment 4186944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium saddle bag
> Need to decide on dior strap
> View attachment 4186943
> View attachment 4186944
Click to expand...

Congrats on this beauty looks lovely on you  and interested to see which strap you add


----------



## viclou67

Just bought my one and only Chanel yesterday. A Classic Caviar Small Flap.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

viclou67 said:


> View attachment 4187996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought my one and only Chanel yesterday. A Classic Caviar Small Flap.


What a gorgeous bag!   Maybe one day I will be able to get such luxury.


----------



## viclou67

Johnpauliegal said:


> What a gorgeous bag!   Maybe one day I will be able to get such luxury.



Thank you! I sold some Louis Vuitton bags to Fashionphile or I would not have had the funds for sure!


----------



## benswife2007

My husband got me my first Fabergé Egg ! I’m afraid this might be somewhat of an additciton now! The limited number along with the rich history of the Fabergé egg intrigues me ... does anyone else collect these ?  I like the pendents


----------



## vinbenphon1

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4186549
> View attachment 4186548
> 
> Getting ready for my first MKE winter with these fabulous Moncler x Moon Boots beauties. Scored these 50% off at Barneys.


OMG. I can't even imagine a winter where I would need such boots. Congrats fab, gotta love Barneys.


----------



## vinbenphon1

shalomjude said:


> Dior again
> Medium saddle bag
> Need to decide on dior strap
> View attachment 4186943
> View attachment 4186944


Amazing. I remember reading that Dior was bringing their saddle bags back. It looks great. Congrats SJ.


----------



## vinbenphon1

shalomjude said:


> Thank you so kind
> I was going to purchase the python steamer EW but decided against it as I don’t wear crossbody and not many leather options available from LV
> 
> Dior will be opening a stand alone store here in Dec .. can’t wait
> Dior Rocks


So lucky. I wonder if they will come over here? We lost Bally as they closed their doors and Hermes 'was' coming but cancelled due to unreasonably high rents from one particular landlord who owns most of the store fronts in King Street. Thank goodness Gucci was able to find a new store to move too or they would have gone too.


----------



## Missbing

Not designer, but I found an adorable vegan saddle type bag at an artsy tourist shop.  I’m just in love with it.


----------



## fabuleux

vinbenphon1 said:


> OMG. I can't even imagine a winter where I would need such boots. Congrats fab, gotta love Barneys.


I can’t imagine such winter either!!!  But it’s going to happen!


----------



## Aliluvlv

This was just too cute to pass up and at 60% off why try to resist? Reminds me of a Laduree macaroon. [emoji2]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> This was just too cute to pass up and at 60% off why try to resist? Reminds me of a Laduree macaroon. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191084



This is so cute and feminine — it does remind me of a Laduree macaroon (and cotton candy!!).  Is it hand held only?   I can imagine possibly wearing a dress and carrying this to afternoon tea.  Love it


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> This is so cute and feminine — it does remind me of a Laduree macaroon (and cotton candy!!).  Is it hand held only?   I can imagine possibly wearing a dress and carrying this to afternoon tea.  Love it [emoji2]


Thank you M! It also has an adjustable crossbody strap that connects to the side rings. I'd gladly meet you for tea anytime my friend! [emoji5]


----------



## Prufrock613

shalomjude said:


> Dior again
> Medium saddle bag
> Need to decide on dior strap
> View attachment 4186943
> View attachment 4186944


I still obsess over that bag!


----------



## shalomjude

Prufrock613 said:


> I still obsess over that bag!


haha thankyou ... Dior has some beautiful leather offerings...


----------



## rukia0814

I want an ophidia but not sure what to get and this cosmetic pouch came. It's so pretty and I'll definitely use it as a clutch or bag


----------



## shalomjude

Dior again
Clutch


----------



## MarraC

Aliluvlv said:


> This was just too cute to pass up and at 60% off why try to resist? Reminds me of a Laduree macaroon. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191084



That’s so cute. Congratulations [emoji177]


----------



## MarraC

shalomjude said:


> Dior again
> Clutch
> 
> View attachment 4194322
> View attachment 4194323



Love the quilting. Beautiful choice as always sj.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Adding this beauty!!


----------



## Iamminda

HeartMyMJs said:


> Adding this beauty!!
> View attachment 4196120



Hi there  Congrats on adding this beauty — love the Disco in black!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MarraC said:


> That’s so cute. Congratulations [emoji177]


Thank you MarraC! [emoji173]


----------



## Bumbles

HeartMyMJs said:


> Adding this beauty!!
> View attachment 4196120


Great purchase. This is a gorgeous bag and very useful. I love crossbody bags


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Iamminda said:


> Hi there  Congrats on adding this beauty — love the Disco in black!!



Thank you always!!![emoji173]️


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bumbles said:


> Great purchase. This is a gorgeous bag and very useful. I love crossbody bags



Thank u!!!


----------



## Bagsnlove

HeartMyMJs said:


> Adding this beauty!!
> View attachment 4196120



I’ve been eyeing this bag for the last year. I haven’t taken the plunge yet! It’s beautiful....congrats! Any chance you could let me know how much fits inside? I want to make sure it’s useful for me before I buy it. TIA


----------



## Johnpauliegal

HeartMyMJs said:


> Adding this beauty!!
> View attachment 4196120


Love love love it. 
I could kick myself for selling mine. But in return I wound  up getting the black studded disco bag!

Enjoy this awesome bag!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bagsnlove said:


> I’ve been eyeing this bag for the last year. I haven’t taken the plunge yet! It’s beautiful....congrats! Any chance you could let me know how much fits inside? I want to make sure it’s useful for me before I buy it. TIA



This bag fits a ton!!!  Currently I’m using my zcp, 6 key holder, iPhone 7+, LV round coin purse, sanitizer, 4 lippies,  card holder and mirror.  There’s more room still!!  No regrets so far!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Johnpauliegal said:


> Love love love it.
> I could kick myself for selling mine. But in return I wound  up getting the black studded disco bag!
> 
> Enjoy this awesome bag!



I sold my red one because I never reached for it.  This time I’m more safe with black!!

Black studded Disco!![emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## March786

HeartMyMJs said:


> Adding this beauty!!
> View attachment 4196120


Fabulous choice MJ, love the black colourway


----------



## Bagsnlove

HeartMyMJs said:


> This bag fits a ton!!!  Currently I’m using my zcp, 6 key holder, iPhone 7+, LV round coin purse, sanitizer, 4 lippies,  card holder and mirror.  There’s more room still!!  No regrets so far!



Thank you so much! It fits a ton and I don’t carry more than what you have on a daily basis! Perfect....hoping I get this for Xmas [emoji6]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

HeartMyMJs said:


> I sold my red one because I never reached for it.  This time I’m more safe with black!!
> 
> Black studded Disco!![emoji33][emoji33]



Oh but Gucci red is to die for.   But as you mentioned, it doesn’t make sense to keep it if you’re not going to use it much. 

I love my studded one, but I baby it because of the studs.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

March786 said:


> Fabulous choice MJ, love the black colourway



Thanks!!![emoji173]️


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Johnpauliegal said:


> Oh but Gucci red is to die for.   But as you mentioned, it doesn’t make sense to keep it if you’re not going to use it much.
> 
> I love my studded one, but I baby it because of the studs.



Yes I agree!!  It was definitely beautiful!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️

Yes the studded one is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## dooneybaby

benswife2007 said:


> View attachment 4188191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband got me my first Fabergé Egg ! I’m afraid this might be somewhat of an additciton now! The limited number along with the rich history of the Fabergé egg intrigues me ... does anyone else collect these ?  I like the pendents


Gorgeous! If you ever get the chance to view the collection from the last Czar of Russia and his family, you must do so. There are some beautiful Faberge Eggs in that collection.


----------



## Mrsfunnyman

HeartMyMJs said:


> Adding this beauty!!
> View attachment 4196120



Congratulations! Been eyeing this cutie. On ban island for the next year but my next purchase may be this bag [emoji7]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mrsfunnyman said:


> Congratulations! Been eyeing this cutie. On ban island for the next year but my next purchase may be this bag [emoji7]



Thank you!![emoji173]️


----------



## chloebagfreak

HeartMyMJs said:


> Adding this beauty!!
> View attachment 4196120


Love Love Love
I have two- black studded and red! Best little bags
Enjoy!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Johnpauliegal said:


> Love love love it.
> I could kick myself for selling mine. But in return I wound  up getting the black studded disco bag!
> 
> Enjoy this awesome bag!


We are bag twins 
Love my black studded disco so much!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

chloebagfreak said:


> Love Love Love
> I have two- black studded and red! Best little bags
> Enjoy!



Thank you!!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Venessa84

Johnpauliegal said:


> Oh but Gucci red is to die for.   But as you mentioned, it doesn’t make sense to keep it if you’re not going to use it much.
> 
> I love my studded one, but I baby it because of the studs.



I have the same studded Disco and it’s a real workhorse. No need to baby it!


----------



## atcprincess

.


----------



## atcprincess

I bought my first "nice" carry on.  I'm super excited to start traveling and have this beauty show her battle scars.


----------



## Bagsnlove

HeartMyMJs said:


> Adding this beauty!!
> View attachment 4196120



I caved bc of your beautiful pic! Love this bag already[emoji173]️thank you for posting your pic!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Bagsnlove said:


> I caved bc of your beautiful pic! Love this bag already[emoji173]️thank you for posting your pic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200605



Congrats on this lovely bag!!  I think this is a great classic crossbody that you can enjoy for years to come.


----------



## Bagsnlove

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this lovely bag!!  I think this is a great classic crossbody that you can enjoy for years to come.



Thank you! I really hope it lasts for a good couple of years! I just can’t believe it took me so long to take the plunge on this one[emoji4]


----------



## Addicted to bags

A Loewe Hammock


----------



## Iamminda

Addicted to bags said:


> A Loewe Hammock
> 
> View attachment 4200820
> View attachment 4200821


Beautiful color combo!!  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bagsnlove said:


> I caved bc of your beautiful pic! Love this bag already[emoji173]️thank you for posting your pic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200605



Whooohoooo!!!!  Congrats!!!!![emoji322]


----------



## myluvofbags

Addicted to bags said:


> A Loewe Hammock
> 
> View attachment 4200820
> View attachment 4200821


Love the colors and the leather looks divine.


----------



## LVADIKManNiUi

Needed a small backpack for work and considered the Palmspring PM first. But the zip is very stiff and the front pocket too small  
The small GG supreme was perfect 
So functional and fits all my work essentials. Very light and easy to carry and the price point is very good too.

Thank you for letting me share


----------



## gottabagit

Chanel trendy has been keeping me up at night. I love this color, it’s greybut has such a beautiful bluish hue.


----------



## shazzy quijano

My first ever Chloe


----------



## Bubbles1987

London and NYC Haul
Aspinal of London mini trunk clutches - lots of adorable bags!! ( gold is for niece)
Gucci Ophelia small dome in Navy
MCM carryon (when you buy too much on vacation)
Best part of all the customers officer waived me through and I did not have to pay duty!  I claimed it all.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Going through my stuff 
Bought this little number over a month ago.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Johnpauliegal said:


> Going through my stuff
> Bought this little number over a month ago.
> 
> View attachment 4201603



Gorgeous!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Bubbles1987 said:


> London and NYC Haul
> Aspinal of London mini trunk clutches - lots of adorable bags!! ( gold is for niece)
> Gucci Ophelia small dome in Navy
> MCM carryon (when you buy too much on vacation)
> Best part of all the customers officer waived me through and I did not have to pay duty!  I claimed it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201312
> View attachment 4201313
> View attachment 4201314



Well I found a bag where I don't have to spend $$$$ for a Croc Petite Malle!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

HeartMyMJs said:


> Gorgeous!!  Congrats!!!


Thank you.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

BleuSaphir said:


> Well I found a bag where I don't have to spend $$$$ for a Croc Petite Malle!


I feel the same way! I think their trinket box size (wide but short) is really cute!


----------



## Bubbles1987

BleuSaphir said:


> Well I found a bag where I don't have to spend $$$$ for a Croc Petite Malle!



Exactly!  I was surprised a little by the quality. They are bigger than he petite malle!  They also had some croc embossed hat boxes that were very pretty.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Bubbles1987 said:


> Exactly!  I was surprised a little by the quality. They are bigger than he petite malle!  They also had some croc embossed hat boxes that were very pretty.



They are cute...definitely want one some point! [emoji173]️


----------



## ceriseluster

My AH and I love it


----------



## Dextersmom

I brought these goodies home from Hermes yesterday....just in time for my birthday later this week.  This beautiful Jaguar Quetzal twilly for my Gold Evelyne PM and this darling TPM in Noir with gold hw.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dextersmom said:


> I brought these goodies home from Hermes yesterday....just in time for my birthday later this week.  This beautiful Jaguar Quetzal twilly for my Gold Evelyne PM and this darling TPM in Noir with gold hw.



Congrats!!!![emoji323][emoji322]


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I brought these goodies home from Hermes yesterday....just in time for my birthday later this week.  This beautiful Jaguar Quetzal twilly for my Gold Evelyne PM and this darling TPM in Noir with gold hw.


Congrats on your gorgeous new goodies DM


----------



## chloebagfreak

Dextersmom said:


> I brought these goodies home from Hermes yesterday....just in time for my birthday later this week.  This beautiful Jaguar Quetzal twilly for my Gold Evelyne PM and this darling TPM in Noir with gold hw.


Wow! Happy Birthday DM
You look so lovely with your H bags!!
Enjoy and have fun


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Dextersmom said:


> I brought these goodies home from Hermes yesterday....just in time for my birthday later this week.  This beautiful Jaguar Quetzal twilly for my Gold Evelyne PM and this darling TPM in Noir with gold hw.



What a lovely bag.  It looks great on you. Happy pre-birthday.


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> I brought these goodies home from Hermes yesterday....just in time for my birthday later this week.  This beautiful Jaguar Quetzal twilly for my Gold Evelyne PM and this darling TPM in Noir with gold hw.


Oooohhhh beautiful classic choices! Looooove them and they will go so perfectly with your wardrobe 
Wishing you a wonderful birthday week


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Oooohhhh beautiful classic choices! Looooove them and they will go so perfectly with your wardrobe
> Wishing you a wonderful birthday week


Thank you so much, March786. 


HeartMyMJs said:


> Congrats!!!![emoji323][emoji322]


Thank you, HeartMyMJs. 



Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous new goodies DM


Thank you, sweet IM. 



chloebagfreak said:


> Wow! Happy Birthday DM
> You look so lovely with your H bags!!
> Enjoy and have fun


Thank you, lovely chloebagfreak. 



Johnpauliegal said:


> What a lovely bag.  It looks great on you. Happy pre-birthday.


Thank you so much, Johnpauliegal.


----------



## viewwing

Dextersmom said:


> I brought these goodies home from Hermes yesterday....just in time for my birthday later this week.  This beautiful Jaguar Quetzal twilly for my Gold Evelyne PM and this darling TPM in Noir with gold hw.


Hi may I know what sizes are these two Evelyns? Your pics have made me look at this model. Are they practical for use? Thanks!


----------



## Dextersmom

viewwing said:


> Hi may I know what sizes are these two Evelyns? Your pics have made me look at this model. Are they practical for use? Thanks!


Hi there, the Gold is a PM, which is a little larger than my Turenne PM, as a reference.  The Noir is TPM, which is a mini and holds a little more than my Pallas clutch.  They are very practical and easy to use and if you haven't had a chance to feel the clemence leather, you should.  It truly feels like butter and no other leather compares, imo. HTH.


----------



## viewwing

Dextersmom said:


> Hi there, the Gold is a PM, which is a little larger than my Turenne PM, as a reference.  The Noir is TPM, which is a mini and holds a little more than my Pallas clutch.  They are very practical and easy to use and if you haven't had a chance to feel the clemence leather, you should.  It truly feels like butter and no other leather compares, imo. HTH.


Thanks for your reply. I see numbers like 29and 33...how does it translate to pm and tpm?


----------



## Dextersmom

viewwing said:


> Thanks for your reply. I see numbers like 29and 33...how does it translate to pm and tpm?


29 refers to the PM size, 33 must be the GM, which imo is huge.  The mini's (TPM's) are unicorns and rarely pop up on the website, though if you get lucky, it happens.  I don't know if there is a number for TPM or what it would be. HTH.


----------



## viewwing

Dextersmom said:


> 29 refers to the PM size, 33 must be the GM, which imo is huge.  The mini's (TPM's) are unicorns and rarely pop up on the website, though if you get lucky, it happens.  I don't know if there is a number for TPM or what it would be. HTH.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Elevating my shoe game with some British flair


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I picked up this cute little sterling silver Gucci bracelet at TJMaxx.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Elevating my shoe game with some British flair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214098
> View attachment 4214099


In the voice of zztop 
She’s got legs 
Love the Burberry stockings.


----------



## for3v3rz

Got a new iPad yesterday and haven’t had a chance to open it.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Elevating my shoe game with some British flair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214098
> View attachment 4214099



You really know how to elevate your shoe game V .  It looks like you got your bases covered with sporty, dressy and comfy!!!  Those heels are just insanely sexy — I am sure you have the perfect outfit to wear them with.  Enjoy your beautiful haul!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> You really know how to elevate your shoe game V .  It looks like you got your bases covered with sporty, dressy and comfy!!!  Those heels are just insanely sexy — I am sure you have the perfect outfit to wear them with.  Enjoy your beautiful haul!


LOL you're so cute hun Thank you for your sweet thoughts and compliment. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Erum7860

[emoji85][emoji16]


----------



## earswithfeet

Fell in love with Miu Miu. The leather is just divine and tdf 
Got a Coffer in black from the new collection and a Rider shoulder bag in black with blue and white in perfect pre-loved condition. And an adorable black key pouch to go with both bags 
Still love LV, but not what they currently have to offer...
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Kate1989

I added a Chanel card holder. I'm going to use as a separate slg for my lesser used cards. I love it


----------



## Dextersmom

I picked up another Jaguar Quetzal twilly this week.  This one is the 02 Gr/Vert/Rouge/Rose colorway that I chose for my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.  I also took a shot of my 3 PM's....Walter's favorite is Blue Nuit.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up another Jaguar Quetzal twilly this week.  This one is the 02 Gr/Vert/Rouge/Rose colorway that I chose for my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.  I also took a shot of my 3 PM's....Walter's favorite is Blue Nuit.


Absolutely lovely as always.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Ok. Since I’ve been buying LV lately, I decided to purchase from Gucci, the red Soho Disco Bag which I’ve always wanted. I just received it!  I love it!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok. Since I’ve been buying LV lately, I decided to purchase from Gucci, the red Soho Disco Bag which I’ve always wanted. I just received it!  I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4220702


Congratulations,  I am usually all LV but brought the same gucci about a year ago and love it.  It's my weekend bag.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Congratulations,  I am usually all LV but brought the same gucci about a year ago and love it.  It's my weekend bag.


Thank you.
I was always all Gucci  but just started buying LV lol   I’ve akways wanted this bag in red; glad I finally decided purchase it.


----------



## myluvofbags

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok. Since I’ve been buying LV lately, I decided to purchase from Gucci, the red Soho Disco Bag which I’ve always wanted. I just received it!  I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4220702



Congratulations Gucci makes a great red.


----------



## LVmyakita

Had to do it.... perfect crossbody!! Gucci Soho Disco ❤


----------



## Dextersmom

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok. Since I’ve been buying LV lately, I decided to purchase from Gucci, the red Soho Disco Bag which I’ve always wanted. I just received it!  I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4220702


Congrats!!  It is a beauty! I have the same one and Gucci red is like no other, imo. 


Johnpauliegal said:


> Absolutely lovely as always.


Thank you!


----------



## candypoo

Scored a Lindy 26. Off I go to Ban Island for good!


----------



## Cicci783

My new to me Marcie. Beautiful and versatile bag!


----------



## Cicci783

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok. Since I’ve been buying LV lately, I decided to purchase from Gucci, the red Soho Disco Bag which I’ve always wanted. I just received it!  I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4220702


Congrats! We’re bag sisters!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up another Jaguar Quetzal twilly this week.  This one is the 02 Gr/Vert/Rouge/Rose colorway that I chose for my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.  I also took a shot of my 3 PM's....Walter's favorite is Blue Nuit.


Love your your beautiful Evie collection, my favourite is is Gold. Wish me luck please, I'me going on Tuesday to "try" to get my very first H bag. I hope it will be either the Evie in gold or etoupe... Nervous wreck just writing about it


----------



## Dextersmom

LuckyBitch said:


> Love your your beautiful Evie collection, my favourite is is Gold. Wish me luck please, I'me going on Tuesday to "try" to get my very first H bag. I hope it will be either the Evie in gold or etoupe... Nervous wreck just writing about it


Thank you and good luck!! Evelyne's aren't as hard to come by as some other H bags, so I hope you find exactly what you are looking for.  When I started going into Hermes, I was nervous too, so I know what you mean.  However, I was instantly greeted by a lovely SA, started looking at bracelets (I have 3 Clic H bracelets, purchased one at a time, 3 months in a row, and then moved on to Evelyne's, as the leather is like no other and the casual vibe works for my lifestyle). The only Eveylne (I also have 3 TPM's -  the mini size) I walked in and purchased immediately was my Blue Nuit, as I just happened to pop in one morning as they were unboxing a shipment.  My Rouge Tomate took a couple weeks, the Gold a couple of months.  Don't be afraid to ask for what you really want and I am excited for you.


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up another Jaguar Quetzal twilly this week.  This one is the 02 Gr/Vert/Rouge/Rose colorway that I chose for my Rouge Tomate Evelyne PM.  I also took a shot of my 3 PM's....Walter's favorite is Blue Nuit.


Just perfect, all the colours go soooo beautifully


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Just perfect, all the colours go soooo beautifully


Thank you!!


----------



## BleuSaphir

I like my Rebecca Minkoff Mini Julian so much, I bought another one in Navy Blue. [emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Debuting my red Gucci Princetown's today....picked them up last week at the Nordstrom 10 point event.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Dextersmom said:


> Debuting my red Gucci Princetown's today....picked them up last week at the Nordstrom 10 point event.


Love the shoes and the bag.


----------



## Dextersmom

Johnpauliegal said:


> Love the shoes and the bag.


Thank you.


----------



## Dextersmom

I wanted to share my new Nike Pre Love O.X. Sneakers (purchased at Nordstrom) because they are super cute and comfy, imo.  They also run TTS.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> I wanted to share my new Nike Pre Love O.X. Sneakers (purchased at Nordstrom) because they are super cute and comfy, imo.  They also run TTS.


Sorry, TTS??


----------



## Dextersmom

Addicted to bags said:


> Sorry, TTS??


true to size.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Dextersmom said:


> true to size.


Lol, thanks for the translation Dextersmom


----------



## SugahSweetTee

vacation in a few weeks called for a new pair of Sunnies


----------



## M5_Traveler

Gucci Python.


----------



## March786

A few of my recent purchases, love all of them 
Jo malone London Christmas collection, Gucci blooms cosmetic pouch, LV bandeaux


----------



## fabuleux

New Bottega Veneta Sneakers! 
Amazing quality, beautiful leather, and always impeccable style.


----------



## melblvoe

Loewe Puzzle Small in Tan after contemplating it for a while ❤️


----------



## skyqueen

melblvoe said:


> View attachment 4265297
> Loewe Puzzle Small in Tan after contemplating it for a while [emoji173]️



One of my favorites...love the color! Enjoy


----------



## melblvoe

skyqueen said:


> One of my favorites...love the color! Enjoy


Thank you


----------



## huskylady17

My first balenciaga. On sale too!!


----------



## sera3m45

Even though it's my YSL bag, I still put my Clemence and Mini Pochette in it


----------



## Johnpauliegal

sera3m45 said:


> Even though it's my YSL bag, I still put my Clemence and Mini Pochette in it
> View attachment 4266681


That’s great. Love it. I put my Gucci and Burberry in my LV bag and they get along just fine.


----------



## shalomjude

melblvoe said:


> View attachment 4265297
> Loewe Puzzle Small in Tan after contemplating it for a while ❤️


Stunning ... beautiful colour


----------



## Louish

sera3m45 said:


> Even though it's my YSL bag, I still put my Clemence and Mini Pochette in it
> View attachment 4266681



I'd love to see more pics of your bag if you'd be willing to share. How is the leather holding up? Do you have to baby it?


----------



## sera3m45

Louish said:


> I'd love to see more pics of your bag if you'd be willing to share. How is the leather holding up? Do you have to baby it?


I've only had the YSL bag for about 2 weeks.  i haven't really babied it.  i'm 5'10" tall, so this YSL camera bag was one of the few crossbody bags with a strap long enough for me.  the leather is really nice and i'm surprised i can fit my clemence wallet, mini pochette, small 8 oz water bottle, sunglasses with soft case, and my car/house keys in it.


----------



## heatherfair

I bought this Michael Kors Collection Handbag Its beautiful. The leather is perfect. Its the Bancroft Large Burnished Calf Leather Satchel.


----------



## Louish

sera3m45 said:


> I've only had the YSL bag for about 2 weeks.  i haven't really babied it.  i'm 5'10" tall, so this YSL camera bag was one of the few crossbody bags with a strap long enough for me.  the leather is really nice and i'm surprised i can fit my clemence wallet, mini pochette, small 8 oz water bottle, sunglasses with soft case, and my car/house keys in it.



Thank you! I've been thinking about getting a nice everyday bag (I currently use a Tory Burch camera bag but I want something a bit more special sometimes). I considered the Gucci Disco but there's something about this quilted leather that's just so beautiful


----------



## melblvoe

shalomjude said:


> Stunning ... beautiful colour


 Thank you!


----------



## snibor

This was too cute to pass.  Coach/Wizard of Oz.  Limited collection.


----------



## Itsrainingstars

I bought the Gucci dionysus & the Balenciaga city bag. Sorry for the incomplete pictures as I have not fully unbox them yet as I am travelling! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## sera3m45

Louish said:


> Thank you! I've been thinking about getting a nice everyday bag (I currently use a Tory Burch camera bag but I want something a bit more special sometimes). I considered the Gucci Disco but there's something about this quilted leather that's just so beautiful


I actually considered the Gucci Disco as well.  The Gucci Disco was a little to soft structurally for me.  The YSL Lou camera bag holds its shape much better.  The other priority I had was I wanted to be able to fit my Clemence Empreinte wallet into my bag and the Gucci Disco is one inch shorter in terms of width compared to the YSL Lou.  I was pleasantly surprised I can fit my Clemence wallet, mini pochette, sunglasses with soft case, 8 ounces bottle water, phone, and car keys into the YSL Lou.  

Good luck with your new bag!


----------



## koolforkatz

My new Mulberry credit card holder in raspberry pink. Just arrived yesterday, beautiful packaging. Love the pop of colour in my bags. Has a new leather smell and is very well made.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Maybe it was the LV lookalike “Lock” that sucked me in.  MJ coin bag❤️


----------



## FrenchBulldog

snibor said:


> This was too cute to pass.  Coach/Wizard of Oz.  Limited collection.


OMG so cute!


----------



## snibor

Sale find.


----------



## viclou67

Finally found my unicorn bag! A dark pink Chanel Boy bag.


----------



## rukia0814

Finally it's here. Toy loulou


----------



## EJsMommy1

Still debating on keeping or not but here is my non-LV purchase... a mini nylon Prada bucket bag!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EJsMommy1 said:


> View attachment 4284109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still debating on keeping or not but here is my non-LV purchase... a mini nylon Prada bucket bag!


I just love the look of this bag.  How big is it?


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

My only non-LV bag this December was a Balenciaga Metallic Edge City:


----------



## Itsrainingstars

My first Gucci bag


----------



## Aliluvlv

EJsMommy1 said:


> View attachment 4284109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still debating on keeping or not but here is my non-LV purchase... a mini nylon Prada bucket bag!


Love this! [emoji7]


----------



## melblvoe

Walk ‘n’ Dior Sneaker ❤️


----------



## Soniaa

Discounted slgs


----------



## Soniaa

Thought to self: "Hmmm I need some slgs in bubblegum pink "


----------



## Jordyaddict

My Christmas present from my fiancé 

Gucci dionysus mini change bag in the amazing red


----------



## ivonna

This cutie...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

ivonna said:


> This cutie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289986


Love love love this!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Picked up this Prada phone case on sale.


----------



## Clairen4

ivonna said:


> This cutie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289986



So beautiful!!!  One of my unicorn pieces. So excited for you.


----------



## Tnt123

EJsMommy1 said:


> View attachment 4284109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still debating on keeping or not but here is my non-LV purchase... a mini nylon Prada bucket bag!


I have also been eyeing this bag because it seems so practical and I’m assuming is lightweight. Why are you considering returning?


----------



## Clairen4

Got this beauty for Christmas from dh.  I’ve been eyeing it forever and he surprised me.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Clairen4 said:


> Got this beauty for Christmas from dh.  I’ve been eyeing it forever and he surprised me.
> View attachment 4290498



Have the same YSL bag and absolutly LOVE it. Enjoy it!


----------



## Clairen4

PradaforRada said:


> Have the same YSL bag and absolutly LOVE it. Enjoy it!


Yay!!!! Bag twins!!! So excited you have this gorgeous gal.   She’s a beauty!!!


----------



## for3v3rz

My new ride.


----------



## Hotsauna

for3v3rz said:


> My new ride.



Lol, definitely non-LV.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

for3v3rz said:


> My new ride.


Now that’s the best non-LV purchase I’ve ever seen!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Because I gave my daughter all my preLoved LV bags she came around today and gave me this.  (She knows I also like Burberry) 
I told her there was no need, but she insisted.


----------



## robbins65

Wanted a navy bag and I fell in love  with this Tory Burch McGraw [emoji173]️


----------



## 1LV

Johnpauliegal said:


> Because I gave my daughter all my preLoved LV bags she came around today and gave me this.  (She knows I also like Burberry)
> I told her there was no need, but she insisted.
> 
> View attachment 4291210


How sweet of both of you!


----------



## Traciefly

My new medium LouLou in dark khaki


----------



## MainlyBailey

for3v3rz said:


> My new ride.


Woot woot! Me too! Happy holidays!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Anyone else with a new car.


----------



## Clairen4

I’m living vicariously through everyone else. Hahahah


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Picked up these goodies at the outlet today! Needed a small wallet for traveling and can never go wrong with a pair of pumps. I’m so obsessed [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Traciefly

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 4273320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was the LV lookalike “Lock” that sucked me in.  MJ coin bag❤️


Thank you for posting this MJ coin purse...I just purchased it on sale at Bloomingdales...so excited..love the lock hardware  detail


----------



## snibor

PradaforRada said:


> Picked up these goodies at the outlet today! Needed a small wallet for traveling and can never go wrong with a pair of pumps. I’m so obsessed [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Both stunning!


----------



## balen.girl

Bought something from Rue Cambon. As you can see, still wearing LV even though I went to other brand..


----------



## PinkFlamingosAndPeonies

I recently bought mainly from Chloé but still am coming back to „King Louis“ from time to time..


----------



## Venessa84

Had a fun shopping trip with my mom and almost 2 year old daughter (she slept almost the whole time). I was able to pick up these...

Diorama, small wallet, and card case from Dior 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The silver was definitely missing in my collection and Dior has some amazing silver. 

Also picked up the Dolce & Gabbana peep toes and a little crossbody for my daughter. Then I couldn’t resist this K (for Kennedy) from Fendi


----------



## fabuleux

_Day_ _of_ _the_ _Boots_​I went to Louis Vuitton today and browsed for quite a long time with my SA’s help. I must say that nothing caught my attention. The DG Pixel was on display but I find it terribly ugly. The other bags were boring. The shoes and RTW are just not my style: too loud and sporty. So I left Louis Vuitton with nothing, a rare occurrence for me.  Although these days I feel more and more disconnected from LV’s collections.

Afterward, I stopped by Dior and Gucci, but same story. Dior Homme was plain boring. The Gucci collections are simultaneously cool and ridiculous. Too much for a simple guy like me. 

Next I went to Bottega Veneta where I found this lovely pair of boots. I love the simplicity in design with the subtle detail on the back. And so comfortable! The color is much warmer in real life. Everything is packed away so I m using the website photos.



Last, but not least, I went to Hermès and fell in love with these stunning calfskin “Sibérie” boots. The leather is incredible, the details are perfect. I’m in love! 



I might wear these boots to bed tonight!

For me, 2018 was the year I rediscovered Hermès and truly became a fan. The quality is superb and the designs are timeless.

#OrangeBoxesForFabuleux
​


----------



## viclou67

My Chanel beauties.


----------



## sf_newyorker

fabuleux said:


> _Day_ _of_ _the_ _Boots_​I went to Louis Vuitton today and browsed for quite a long time with my SA’s help. I must say that nothing caught my attention. The DG Pixel was on display but I find it terribly ugly. The other bags were boring. The shoes and RTW are just not my style: too loud and sporty. So I left Louis Vuitton with nothing, a rare occurrence for me.  Although these days I feel more and more disconnected from LV’s collections.
> 
> Afterward, I stopped by Dior and Gucci, but same story. Dior Homme was plain boring. The Gucci collections are simultaneously cool and ridiculous. Too much for a simple guy like me.
> 
> Next I went to Bottega Veneta where I found this lovely pair of boots. I love the simplicity in design with the subtle detail on the back. And so comfortable! The color is much warmer in real life. Everything is packed away so I m using the website photos.
> View attachment 4293047
> View attachment 4293048
> 
> Last, but not least, I went to Hermès and fell in love with these stunning calfskin “Sibérie” boots. The leather is incredible, the details are perfect. I’m in love!
> View attachment 4293050
> View attachment 4293051
> 
> I might wear these boots to bed tonight!
> 
> For me, 2018 was the year I rediscovered Hermès and truly became a fan. The quality is superb and the designs are timeless.
> 
> #OrangeBoxesForFabuleux
> ​


I, too, have become a fan of H. It’s a combination of the colors, design, quality, and as you said: timeless appeal. It’s never overly trendy and quite versatile. LV still has my heart - but I’m focused more on H at the moment.


----------



## Traciefly

My new loulou small in navy


----------



## YClovesLV

First Bag this Year 
My Givenchy Antigona small in the color Heather Grey....


----------



## LouisV76

a little bit of chanel[emoji177]


----------



## fashionmaven999

LouisV76 said:


> a little bit of chanel[emoji177]



Stunning color!


----------



## LouisV76

fashionmaven999 said:


> Stunning color!



thank you[emoji8]


----------



## micahanne

My first bag purchase of 2019...


----------



## March786

robbins65 said:


> Wanted a navy bag and I fell in love  with this Tory Burch McGraw [emoji173]️


Love Tory [emoji7]


----------



## March786

PradaforRada said:


> Picked up these goodies at the outlet today! Needed a small wallet for traveling and can never go wrong with a pair of pumps. I’m so obsessed [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


They are both beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## chloebagfreak

LouisV76 said:


> a little bit of chanel[emoji177]


These are gorgeous! 
That pink


----------



## LouisV76

chloebagfreak said:


> These are gorgeous!
> That pink



thank you so much [emoji4] 
this cruise cc pink is driving me crazy[emoji23]


----------



## WildFeather

LouisV76 said:


> a little bit of chanel[emoji177]



Love the color!  Perfect pink. Do you mind sharing a photo of the inside and backside of the zippy?


----------



## LouisV76

WildFeather said:


> Love the color!  Perfect pink. Do you mind sharing a photo of the inside and backside of the zippy?













here you go![emoji12]


----------



## WildFeather

LouisV76 said:


> here you go![emoji12]



Thank you!!!  Just found the smaller version. So excited this is coming to me


----------



## LouisV76

WildFeather said:


> Thank you!!!  Just found the smaller version. So excited this is coming to me



congratulations [emoji322][emoji323][emoji898][emoji324] 
please reveal it when she gots home[emoji12]


----------



## clydekiwi

micahanne said:


> My first bag purchase of 2019...
> 
> View attachment 4296376
> View attachment 4296377
> View attachment 4296378
> View attachment 4296379



Who makes this


----------



## micahanne

clydekiwi said:


> Who makes this


It’s by Chanel. I think it’s called 2.55 Reissue accordion tote, I got it preloved


----------



## Pagan

I just purchased a Liberty London Marlborough Tote in Rainbow; I've been wanting to purchase one of their totes for awhile and I really like this version (although the tassel may need to go). I absolutely adore my two NFs (DE and DA), and I wanted an alternative for when I don't want to carry LV and/or I don't want to worry about the vachetta on my DA version.

Does anyone have any experience with these totes? I ordered a toiletry bag from them awhile ago to try out the fabric only to find out that particular item isn't coated canvas. I liked it enough to give their coated line a try. At only 247 GBP, it's not a huge risk anyway.


----------



## M5_Traveler

Just got a notification and picture from my SA indicating that my order has arrived. Can’t wait to pick it up on Saturday. The card-holder doesn’t fully match the color and pattern of my (Re)belle Python Bag but it’s close enough for my taste.


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Hello Mr Piggy!


----------



## fabuleux

Itsrainingstars said:


> Hello Mr Piggy!


HAHA Longchamp has produced a lot of whimsical pieces over the years.


----------



## EJsMommy1

First purchase of 2019!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

EJsMommy1 said:


> First purchase of 2019!
> View attachment 4307428


Gorgeous!  Glad you decided to get that one!


----------



## melblvoe

Reissue 2.55 small ❤️


----------



## Pagan

My LL tote shipped last night from the UK and was delivered at my home in Canada today. For 10 GBP - crazy!


----------



## Bumbles

EJsMommy1 said:


> First purchase of 2019!
> View attachment 4307428


This is gorgeous. Congrats


----------



## Itsrainingstars

In love with Gucci lately...


----------



## MissJess818

With two boys under 3.5 I have moved in my Bloomsbury pm over two years ago and only recently started using my sully pm (2015) with a mono strap. Buuut. I also picked up my first Gucci recently.


----------



## Bumbles

Itsrainingstars said:


> Hello Mr Piggy!


Very cute! Congrats! Is the nose like looking piece part of the bag or a coin purse?


----------



## Itsrainingstars

Bumbles said:


> Very cute! Congrats! Is the nose like looking piece part of the bag or a coin purse?


Thanks dear. The nose pouch is like a coin purse, you can detach it from the bag


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Fendi bag charm that has a tote inside.


----------



## Melfontana

viclou67 said:


> View attachment 4293073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Chanel beauties.



Is that the round coin purse?!  It’s actually a pretty decent size.


----------



## viclou67

Melfontana said:


> Is that the round coin purse?!  It’s actually a pretty decent size.


It is. It holds quite a bit.


----------



## Melfontana

viclou67 said:


> It is. It holds quite a bit.



Thank you for your reply - it’s gorgeous
Congratulations [emoji4]


----------



## OCMomof3

melblvoe said:


> View attachment 4311738
> 
> Reissue 2.55 small ❤️


That's an incredible bag, and not easy to find, from what I understand.  HUGE congrats to you!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Johnpauliegal said:


> Fendi bag charm that has a tote inside.
> 
> View attachment 4325232
> 
> View attachment 4325233
> 
> View attachment 4325235


OMG  That is soooo cool!
What a great idea


----------



## Lvoe1238

Pagan said:


> I just purchased a Liberty London Marlborough Tote in Rainbow; I've been wanting to purchase one of their totes for awhile and I really like this version (although the tassel may need to go). I absolutely adore my two NFs (DE and DA), and I wanted an alternative for when I don't want to carry LV and/or I don't want to worry about the vachetta on my DA version.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with these totes? I ordered a toiletry bag from them awhile ago to try out the fabric only to find out that particular item isn't coated canvas. I liked it enough to give their coated line a try. At only 247 GBP, it's not a huge risk anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4306477



I have never heard of this bag but it’s super cute did you ever order? It shows sold out now


----------



## Pagan

DeeCags03 said:


> I have never heard of this bag but it’s super cute did you ever order? It shows sold out now


Yes, I did. I think I got the last one. The regular size is big; it’s pretty close to the NF GM size. It’s very well made and I like it a lot except for one part; the rigid bottom.

Because of the size of the bag, when worn over the shoulder the base hits the side of my hip. It juts out a lot because of the depth and it’s hard against my hip as well. I thought at first if was a plastic base shaper between the canvas and lining but it's actually some sort of very stiff cardboard.

i like how smooshy my NFs are, even with a Samorga insert I can tuck them against me and that's not true of this bag. I spent over an hour rolling the edges of the base up and softening it. It's much more comfortable now now that I've broken it in a bit. The bottom edge is no longer as defined or crisp looking; now it looks more like a new NF where the bottom shows a bit up the sides if that makes sense.

I think these are really nice, well made totes but I would likely go with the small (more the size of a NF MM) if I was buying again.

Their service was exceptional; I ordered in the morning, it shipped that evening and was at my house before noon the next day. UK to Toronto in 24 hours for standard delivery rates.


----------



## Lvoe1238

Pagan said:


> Yes, I did. I think I got the last one. The regular size is big; it’s pretty close to the NF GM size. It’s very well made and I like it a lot except for one part; the rigid bottom.
> 
> Because of the size of the bag, when worn over the shoulder the base hits the side of my hip. It juts out a lot because of the depth and it’s hard against my hip as well. I thought at first if was a plastic base shaper between the canvas and lining but it's actually some sort of very stiff cardboard.
> 
> i like how smooshy my NFs are, even with a Samorga insert I can tuck them against me and that's not true of this bag. I spent over an hour rolling the edges of the base up and softening it. It's much more comfortable now now that I've broken it in a bit. The bottom edge is no longer as defined or crisp looking; now it looks more like a new NF where the bottom shows a bit up the sides if that makes sense.
> 
> I think these are really nice, well made totes but I would likely go with the small (more the size of a NF MM) if I was buying again.
> 
> Their service was exceptional; I ordered in the morning, it shipped that evening and was at my house before noon the next day. UK to Toronto in 24 hours for standard delivery rates.



Thank you for the feedback! I only see one size ? Do you have a link? Thanks again!


----------



## Pagan

DeeCags03 said:


> Thank you for the feedback! I only see one size ? Do you have a link? Thanks again!


It’s the Liberty London Marlborough Tote. There’s also a small Marlborough.


----------



## clydekiwi

Johnpauliegal said:


> Fendi bag charm that has a tote inside.
> 
> View attachment 4325232
> 
> View attachment 4325233
> 
> View attachment 4325235



Love! Where did you get it


----------



## Johnpauliegal

clydekiwi said:


> Love! Where did you get it



I bought it from the official Fendi website. You can get it with either a back pack or tote.


----------



## clydekiwi

Johnpauliegal said:


> I bought it from the official Fendi website. You can get it with either a back pack or tote.
> 
> View attachment 4326875



Thank you!!!


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

Chanel 19C O-Card Case in navy.  My first Chanel piece and definitely not my last.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Johnpauliegal said:


> Fendi bag charm that has a tote inside.
> 
> View attachment 4325232
> 
> View attachment 4325233
> 
> View attachment 4325235


I love your Fendi messenger bag! Did you purchase this recently?


----------



## myluvofbags

Itsrainingstars said:


> Hello Mr Piggy!



Love this!


----------



## frenchyo8

DH upgraded my Tiffany DBTY necklace for our 10 year anniversary!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Addicted to bags said:


> I love your Fendi messenger bag! Did you purchase this recently?


Thank you. No. It’s not new. I had gotten it a few years ago from Neiman Marcus. Hardly used it, don’t know why!   I guess I just have too many bags to choose from that I forgot about it.  

I also have another version of that bag; a little wider.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Coachie1975 said:


> Chanel 19C O-Card Case in navy.  My first Chanel piece and definitely not my last.
> 
> View attachment 4329244



Gorgeous color.


----------



## Fally420

frenchyo8 said:


> DH upgraded my Tiffany DBTY necklace for our 10 year anniversary!
> 
> View attachment 4329276



Do you mind asking how many ct. these are? I am looking at the DBTY necklace as an 24/7 piece, but unsure of the size. 

Thanks!


----------



## mrs_jm

My first (and new to me) Hermes purchase - other than fragrance. 
The Bastia coin purse. [emoji175]


----------



## frenchyo8

Fally420 said:


> Do you mind asking how many ct. these are? I am looking at the DBTY necklace as an 24/7 piece, but unsure of the size.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi!  I think the bottom is around .2 (maybe a tiny bit bigger) and top is .63 (if I recall correctly). Wish they put it on the receipt!


----------



## frenchyo8

Fally420 said:


> Do you mind asking how many ct. these are? I am looking at the DBTY necklace as an 24/7 piece, but unsure of the size.
> 
> Thanks!



Here’s a zoomed out pic.  The smaller one was great for everyday use.   It was about $2,000 including having the chain extended.  I have worn it for 8 years (we had our wedding 2 years after we eloped in Vegas).  The top one according to the hubby is too big for everyday use (but I’m gonna wear it anyways [emoji51]) was $7,200.


----------



## Kevinh73

Have not bought hermes in awhile.  Looking forward to use this puppy.


----------



## Bumbles

Kevinh73 said:


> View attachment 4332211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have not bought hermes in awhile.  Looking forward to use this puppy.


This is GORGEOUS!!! I love the colour, it’s beauitful! And is it a wallet or clutch or mini bag? Pochette jelly? I love it. To die for!!!! Great choice


----------



## Guy Chanon

Kevinh73 said:


> View attachment 4332211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have not bought hermes in awhile.  Looking forward to use this puppy.


Stunning piece! Big congrats to you. Can't help but wonder how much does this puppy cost.


----------



## Kevinh73

Bumbles said:


> This is GORGEOUS!!! I love the colour, it’s beauitful! And is it a wallet or clutch or mini bag? Pochette jelly? I love it. To die for!!!! Great choice


Thank you.  It’s a wallet. It has card slots and an attached coin pouch inside.


----------



## Kevinh73

Guy Chanon said:


> Stunning piece! Big congrats to you. Can't help but wonder how much does this puppy cost.


Thank you!  Let just say I can buy several keepalls instead...


----------



## Jordyaddict

Brought the mulberry quited mini Bayswater backpack last night in the sale.
Took it for its first spin to the Hairdresses today.


----------



## Venessa84

Been contemplating the Capucines or the Lady Dior and decided on the Lady. It’s truly the perfect red to me and Mitzah scarf is a nice touch 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Picked up new sunnies and the tribales earrings too. Oh Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## ShowMePurses

First chanel purchase, and so it begins.


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Been contemplating the Capucines or the Lady Dior and decided on the Lady. It’s truly the perfect red to me and Mitzah scarf is a nice touch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4336320
> 
> 
> Picked up new sunnies and the tribales earrings too. Oh Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4336321
> View attachment 4336322



Congrats on your LD — absolutely stunning in red!!  (The LD only recently got on my radar (would love to have one some day, lol)).  Enjoy all your new goodies and Happy Birthday.


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your LD — absolutely stunning in red!!  (The LD only recently got on my radar (would love to have one some day, lol)).  Enjoy all your new goodies and Happy Birthday.



Thank you @Iamminda!! Now that I have one, I feel it's a must for bag collectors like us... not trying to enable or anything...well maybe I am.


----------



## rendodan110

My two newest additions preloved regular size Mulberry soft buffalo Alexa’s one in Oak and one in Plaster pink


I still have LV inside though


----------



## LVmyakita

Just received this cutie today!


----------



## rukia0814

Gucci


----------



## melblvoe

A bit of H ❤️


----------



## Penelope67

Traci said:


> Okay, everyone...thanks to another LV members' great idea...here is a thread so that we can all share what other kinds of bags we use besides LV.
> 
> This way we can see that some of us do like to branch out and maybe even get ideas for something you may want too!
> 
> So....show us your NON-LV bags!!!!


I like a lot of other brands other than LV ,however I have just started to search and branch out due to LV poor quality lately ,I haven’t made any non LV purchases yet but as soon as I do I’ll post my pics here ,some I’ve been looking at are Tory Burch , Christian Loubitin specifically the Canaba tote , What are some of your favorites other than LV ?


----------



## M5_Traveler

I wanted to share my Valentine’s Surprise gifts from my hubby, lately I’m feeling a lot of love towards Gucci!!!!

Espadrilles and Diamond Pattern Dial Table Clock


----------



## ShowMePurses

Penelope67 said:


> I like a lot of other brands other than LV ,however I have just started to search and branch out due to LV poor quality lately ,I haven’t made any non LV purchases yet but as soon as I do I’ll post my pics here ,some I’ve been looking at are Tory Burch , Christian Loubitin specifically the Canaba tote , What are some of your favorites other than LV ?



Chanel and hermes [emoji4]


----------



## March786

Johnpauliegal said:


> Fendi bag charm that has a tote inside. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 4325232
> 
> View attachment 4325233
> 
> View attachment 4325235


Love it! That's so cute [emoji7]


----------



## Dorf




----------



## paula3boys

Got this little cutie


----------



## chloebagfreak

Venessa84 said:


> Been contemplating the Capucines or the Lady Dior and decided on the Lady. It’s truly the perfect red to me and Mitzah scarf is a nice touch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4336320
> 
> 
> Picked up new sunnies and the tribales earrings too. Oh Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4336321
> View attachment 4336322


Happy Birthday. What a lovely haul you have here
The Dior is amazing! Love the scarf,sunnies and earrings too
I hope you had fun!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

paula3boys said:


> Got this little cutie
> View attachment 4343184


Wow! I love this shade of pink


----------



## Venessa84

chloebagfreak said:


> Happy Birthday. What a lovely haul you have here
> The Dior is amazing! Love the scarf,sunnies and earrings too
> I hope you had fun!!



Aww thank you! Birthdays seem to get better and better as I get older.


----------



## ivonna

Cheated with Chanel...


----------



## paula3boys

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow! I love this shade of pink


Thank you. I do too! I wasn't sure I would until I got it in my hot little hands


----------



## LouisV76




----------



## Johnpauliegal

Boy with all these Chanel purchases. I’m getting jealous.    However, I don’t want to wander over there.


----------



## LVinCali

I was toying with the idea of a Neverfull again (sold a mono GM years ago), but pulled the trigger on the Goyard Artois.  Tried it on in Paris over a year ago and regretted not getting it.  Finally a vacation that starts in another Goyard city.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Venessa84 said:


> Aww thank you! Birthdays seem to get better and better as I get older.


So true!! If I don’t get what I wanted as gifts, I buy them myself


----------



## chloebagfreak

LVinCali said:


> I was toying with the idea of a Neverfull again (sold a mono GM years ago), but pulled the trigger on the Goyard Artois.  Tried it on in Paris over a year ago and regretted not getting it.  Finally a vacation that starts in another Goyard city.
> 
> View attachment 4343496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Congratulations!! I just ordered this Artois too I got the Pm and I really wanted a bag with a zipper that could be worn in the rain
> Did you buy the tag separately? So cute


----------



## 1LV

LVinCali said:


> I was toying with the idea of a Neverfull again (sold a mono GM years ago), but pulled the trigger on the Goyard Artois.  Tried it on in Paris over a year ago and regretted not getting it.  Finally a vacation that starts in another Goyard city.
> 
> View attachment 4343496


So tempting!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Shhhhhhh! I couldn’t resist. Saint Laurent Niki with black hardware


----------



## melblvoe

Small thing from Loewe


----------



## Venessa84

That’s a wrap for my birthday shopping. No LV for me this month unless you count LV finally sending my replacement silver lockit bracelet. Dior has been very good to me for the month of February with the Diorever that has been discontinued and I “needed” to get it before I couldn’t find it. And the pearl necklace and brooch were just so pretty to me.


----------



## fabuleux

Venessa84 said:


> That’s a wrap for my birthday shopping. No LV for me this month unless you count LV finally sending my replacement silver lockit bracelet. Dior has been very good to me for the month of February with the Diorever that has been discontinued and I “needed” to get it before I couldn’t find it. And the pearl necklace and brooch were just so pretty to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344776


Beautiful color.


----------



## Venessa84

fabuleux said:


> Beautiful color.


Thank you!!


----------



## 1LV




----------



## Itsrainingstars

Contemplated for a very long time and finally took the plunge... usually a LV girl but find myself deviating towards Chanel & Gucci nowadays!


----------



## Melfontana

After all the LV purchases this month and this non-LV purchase I have to find “The Island of Ban” [emoji23][emoji23]


Winter break really broke the bank this year!


----------



## sparrows1

Picked up the Gucci Disco today! 

My cat decided to come sit down right before I took the pic ❤️


----------



## Johnpauliegal

sparrows1 said:


> View attachment 4349034
> 
> 
> Picked up the Gucci Disco today!
> 
> My cat decided to come sit down right before I took the pic ❤️


Enjoy your beautiful Gucci Soho disco.


----------



## ShowMePurses

Chanel clutch [emoji7][emoji3]


----------



## fabuleux

sparrows1 said:


> View attachment 4349034
> 
> 
> Picked up the Gucci Disco today!
> 
> My cat decided to come sit down right before I took the pic ❤️


That cat is adorable!!


----------



## Panders77

I am over the moon with my Fendi Peekaboo X-Lite Mini.


----------



## Meichanao07

melblvoe said:


> View attachment 4286135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walk ‘n’ Dior Sneaker ❤️


Is this true to size? Wanting to get a pair for myself.


----------



## melblvoe

Meichanao07 said:


> Is this true to size? Wanting to get a pair for myself.


Yes true to size 



A bit of H


----------



## starrynite_87

Just added this classic beauty to my collection


----------



## gottabagit

Venessa84 said:


> That’s a wrap for my birthday shopping. No LV for me this month unless you count LV finally sending my replacement silver lockit bracelet. Dior has been very good to me for the month of February with the Diorever that has been discontinued and I “needed” to get it before I couldn’t find it. And the pearl necklace and brooch were just so pretty to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344776


Absolutely divine!


----------



## sashaj

Panders77 said:


> I am over the moon with my Fendi Peekaboo X-Lite Mini.
> 
> View attachment 4354475
> View attachment 4354476
> View attachment 4354477



Gorgeous!


----------



## Venessa84

gottabagit said:


> Absolutely divine!



Thank you!!


----------



## Bagologist

Upgraded my OG Series 0 Apple Watch to the Series 4 Hermes 40mm SS Double Tour with Bordeaux/Rose Extreme/Rose Azalee Swift Leather. Also love the fact that it comes with an Orange Sport Band.


----------



## huskylady17

Another Gucci


----------



## Nivahra

Just a tiny bag charm from Burberry:


----------



## Nene20122012

Gucci marmont small.. wasn’t even on my radar until I saw it on someone a couple of weeks ago. Fits a lot and can be dressed down or up slightly. I’m 5”7 and fits perfectly crossbody.


----------



## merc_g

Nene20122012 said:


> Gucci marmont small.. wasn’t even on my radar until I saw it on someone a couple of weeks ago. Fits a lot and can be dressed down or up slightly. I’m 5”7 and fits perfectly crossbody.



bag twins! I’ve had mine a year this week and I LOVE it!


----------



## Nene20122012

merc_g said:


> bag twins! I’ve had mine a year this week and I LOVE it!


I know exactly how you feel lol. I ordered it without even trying it on. I just knew I would love it. Once I looked through the Gucci forum and found out the strap would work for my height, I went ahead and bought it. It’s shape is simple and classic and timeless.


----------



## RemainsOfTheDay

Nivahra said:


> Just a tiny bag charm from Burberry:
> View attachment 4367624


so cute! which bag is the bag on the top right?


----------



## sparrows1

Ended up returning the black Soho Disco I got last month because it just wasn’t love, and came home with the Rose Beige today. Love this one so much!

**it’s not really as dark as the pic looks, think it’s just the lighting in this room.


----------



## Bumbles

Nivahra said:


> Just a tiny bag charm from Burberry:
> View attachment 4367624


Very cute! Congrats. Might become an addiction lol


----------



## Nivahra

RemainsOfTheDay said:


> so cute! which bag is the bag on the top right?



That is the Caissa Tote [emoji5]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

sparrows1 said:


> View attachment 4373449
> 
> 
> Ended up returning the black Soho Disco I got last month because it just wasn’t love, and came home with the Rose Beige today. Love this one so much!
> 
> **it’s not really as dark as the pic looks, think it’s just the lighting in this room.


I love  your beautiful new Gucci soho disco bag.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Getting ready for warmer weather!


----------



## cwool

Goyard Anjou tote PM in grey


----------



## Bagologist

Tiffany & Co. Color Splash Heart Tag Bracelet. It looks great with my watch and turquoise Vernis LV Alma BB!


----------



## BettyLouboo

Went to pick up my Cannes today and stopped into Chanel next door just to browse. An hour later, I’m walking out with these goodies!


----------



## BettyLouboo

My small haul from Hermès

Bastia and Quadrige Bayadere twilly [emoji7]


----------



## Frivole88

I bought this B first before I got my Palm Springs PM


----------



## BettyLouboo

kristinlorraine said:


> I bought this B first before I got my Palm Springs PM
> View attachment 4377282


Love that color!! [emoji7][emoji7] My new twilly would look amazing on that!


----------



## Frivole88

thanks bettylouboo. you just gave me a great idea for my next pair of twilly 



BettyLouboo said:


> Love that color!! [emoji7][emoji7] My new twilly would look amazing on that!


----------



## MainlyBailey

kristinlorraine said:


> I bought this B first before I got my Palm Springs PM
> View attachment 4377282


This color is tdf!


----------



## Venessa84

kristinlorraine said:


> I bought this B first before I got my Palm Springs PM
> View attachment 4377282



What a beautiful color!


----------



## BettyLouboo

Part Deux of my shopping haul [emoji877].


----------



## kbell

BettyLouboo said:


> Part Deux of my shopping haul [emoji877].
> View attachment 4378421



Love that blue! So pretty.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BettyLouboo said:


> Part Deux of my shopping haul [emoji877].
> View attachment 4378421


Love  your beautiful purchases.


----------



## Venessa84

BettyLouboo said:


> Part Deux of my shopping haul [emoji877].
> View attachment 4378421



Love the blue... my fave handbag color.


----------



## Iana24

BettyLouboo said:


> My small haul from Hermès
> 
> Bastia and Quadrige Bayadere twilly [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4377281


Whay color is the Bastia?


----------



## BettyLouboo

Venessa84 said:


> Love the blue... my fave handbag color.



Thanks! I think I’ve only seen this shade of blue in caviar & lambskin, twice in previous collections over the past 7 yrs. Love it!


----------



## BettyLouboo

Iana24 said:


> Whay color is the Bastia?



I just checked the receipt it says “Bleu Du Nord”


----------



## Iana24

BettyLouboo said:


> I just checked the receipt it says “Bleu Du Nord”


Thank you so much


----------



## Max1880

Bagologist said:


> Tiffany & Co. Color Splash Heart Tag Bracelet. It looks great with my watch and turquoise Vernis LV Alma BB!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376698
> View attachment 4376702



Love your watch strap, may I ask where it's from?


----------



## Bagologist

Max1880 said:


> Love your watch strap, may I ask where it's from?


Thanks! It's the Apple Silver Milanese Loop. I bought it from apple.com


----------



## BettyLouboo

Day 3 of my big shopping haul. Ack~No more!!
All the stuff on my wishlist crossed off in 3 Days! Having some serious luck with my finds! 

Saint Laurent uptown pouch/clutch in croc shw
Louboutin Pyraclou sandals
Chanel Gabrielle backpack. I already have this but bought one for my twin sis! Had to grab it for her!
Chanel CC earrings. New style and totally loving! Already have the classic studded CCs but these are bigger and just sparkling couldn’t resist [emoji4]


----------



## merc_g

BettyLouboo said:


> Day 3 of my big shopping haul. Ack~No more!!
> All the stuff on my wishlist crossed off in 3 Days! Having some serious luck with my finds!
> 
> Saint Laurent uptown pouch/clutch in croc shw
> Louboutin Pyraclou sandals
> Chanel Gabrielle backpack. I already have this but bought one for my twin sis! Had to grab it for her!
> Chanel CC earrings. New style and totally loving! Already have the classic studded CCs but these are bigger and just sparkling couldn’t resist [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4380622
> View attachment 4380623
> View attachment 4380625
> View attachment 4380628



awesome stuff!!
those sandals are tdf!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BettyLouboo

merc_g said:


> awesome stuff!!
> those sandals are tdf!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



I was waiting for them to recirculate the gold again because the last few collections they had it in all kinds of colors but I needed them in gold  and in Europe it’s almost 25-30% cheaper.  

Ladies, when you’re in Europe shopping for bags, don’t forget dem shoes! [emoji16]


----------



## merc_g

BettyLouboo said:


> I was waiting for them to recirculate the gold again because the last few collections they had it in all kinds of colors but I needed them in gold  and in Europe it’s almost 25-30% cheaper.
> 
> Ladies, when you’re in Europe shopping for bags, don’t forget dem shoes! [emoji16]



they’re absolutely gorgeous! I’m debating if I should bite the bullet on them. Wish I had a way to get them in Europe and save!!


----------



## DaisyDD

Lvbabydoll said:


> These are the ones I have on my computer and/or in my bag showcase.
> I have Chanel, Dior, Juicy Couture, Coach, Samantha Thavasa, D&B and that Erin Fetherston heart bag...I can take a pic of that one too, it's MASSIVE.
> 
> 1- Chanels:
> left to right- pink/black medium Cambon tote, yellow Valentine hobo, not sure of the name of the tan one, navy/silver hardware Grand Shopper tote, beige/black Cambon multipocket reporter and agenda, dark beige Classic Flap, black/white large Cambon tote.
> 
> 2- One that I got awhile after the above pic was taken, the white Chanel GST.
> 
> 3- Diors from the Girly line (Boston, billfold and I'm not sure of what the one on the left is called).
> 
> 4- Juicy Couture bags, the square ones are my train cases and the one in the front is my jewelry box.
> 
> 5- Other bags: pewter and black nylon Kate Spade bags (my first purses!), black and white Samantha Thavasa star bags, 3 D&B It bags, Coach Zoe hobo, gold Michael Kors bag, 2 Coach wristlets (missing my perfume print one) and tan leather Coach Demi bag.


----------



## DaisyDD

Lvbabydoll said:


> These are the ones I have on my computer and/or in my bag showcase.
> I have Chanel, Dior, Juicy Couture, Coach, Samantha Thavasa, D&B and that Erin Fetherston heart bag...I can take a pic of that one too, it's MASSIVE.
> 
> 1- Chanels:
> left to right- pink/black medium Cambon tote, yellow Valentine hobo, not sure of the name of the tan one, navy/silver hardware Grand Shopper tote, beige/black Cambon multipocket reporter and agenda, dark beige Classic Flap, black/white large Cambon tote.
> 
> 2- One that I got awhile after the above pic was taken, the white Chanel GST.
> 
> 3- Diors from the Girly line (Boston, billfold and I'm not sure of what the one on the left is called).
> 
> 4- Juicy Couture bags, the square ones are my train cases and the one in the front is my jewelry box.
> 
> 5- Other bags: pewter and black nylon Kate Spade bags (my first purses!), black and white Samantha Thavasa star bags, 3 D&B It bags, Coach Zoe hobo, gold Michael Kors bag, 2 Coach wristlets (missing my perfume print one) and tan leather Coach Demi bag.


Little late to the party..love looking at all these posts.. Killer collection!!


----------



## missconvy

BettyLouboo said:


> Day 3 of my big shopping haul. Ack~No more!!
> All the stuff on my wishlist crossed off in 3 Days! Having some serious luck with my finds!
> 
> Saint Laurent uptown pouch/clutch in croc shw
> Louboutin Pyraclou sandals
> Chanel Gabrielle backpack. I already have this but bought one for my twin sis! Had to grab it for her!
> Chanel CC earrings. New style and totally loving! Already have the classic studded CCs but these are bigger and just sparkling couldn’t resist [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4380622
> View attachment 4380623
> View attachment 4380625
> View attachment 4380628



I’ve always loved these sandals but I’ve always wondered if they are hard to walk in or not? They look like an awkward height between flat and wedge. [emoji848]


----------



## BettyLouboo

missconvy said:


> I’ve always loved these sandals but I’ve always wondered if they are hard to walk in or not? They look like an awkward height between flat and wedge. [emoji848]



Not at all. I walked around in them at the boutique just to make sure my toes weren’t caught at the strap like they do in the cataclous. They are very comfy because they’re flat. The flat wedge just gives a girl a few inches more in height, which I like. I like being taller but without the pain of an angled heel on this one.


----------



## missconvy

BettyLouboo said:


> Not at all. I walked around in them at the boutique just to make sure my toes weren’t caught at the strap like they do in the cataclous. They are very comfy because they’re flat. The flat wedge just gives a girl a few inches more in height, which I like. I like being taller but without the pain of an angled heel on this one.



Ah thank you for this info! Enjoy them!


----------



## fabuleux

Gladly cheating on Vuitton! I am just going to say it: Virgil’s stuff is 99% ugly.


----------



## themeanreds

Fashionphile made me do it.


----------



## BettyLouboo

fabuleux said:


> Gladly cheating on Vuitton! I am just going to say it: Virgil’s stuff is 99% ugly. [emoji3]



Haha you would only whisper that ever so quietly in this thread! Totally agree about the Virgil Abloh collection. 
And what great cheating!! Love the shoes!!


----------



## fabuleux

BettyLouboo said:


> Haha you would only whisper that ever so quietly in this thread! Totally agree about the Virgil Abloh collection.
> And what great cheating!! Love the shoes!!


Thank you!


----------



## BagLady14

There is nothing from LV that is calling my name at the moment.  I decided to try a Mark Cross bag and went with the Sara in black caviar.


----------



## mrs.JC

Cross-posted but picked up some Steve Madden and Kenneth Cole sandals for Spring/Summer.


----------



## Kate1989

I made my first Dior purchase


----------



## merc_g

Kate1989 said:


> I made my first Dior purchase



gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BettyLouboo

New scarf from Burberry. Lightweight & long.
Perfect for the weather these days!
They had a lot of diff colors but I went with the classic beige[emoji846]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BettyLouboo said:


> New scarf from Burberry. Lightweight & long.
> Perfect for the weather these days!
> They had a lot of diff colors but I went with the classic beige[emoji846]
> 
> View attachment 4385089
> View attachment 4385090



I love this scarf. I have the same exact one. Enjoy.


----------



## melblvoe

My first dior bag (myABCdior)


----------



## mrsinsyder

Had been saving up for a watch but already own three nice ones I never wear any more (thanks Apple Watch) so this happened instead


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

mrsinsyder said:


> Had been saving up for a watch but already own three nice ones I never wear any more (thanks Apple Watch) so this happened instead
> 
> View attachment 4388770


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## fabuleux

mrsinsyder said:


> Had been saving up for a watch but already own three nice ones I never wear any more (thanks Apple Watch) so this happened instead
> 
> View attachment 4388770


I love Juste un clou! Congrats. It's such a fun piece!


----------



## BagsB4Bros

Needed a boy in my life!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

My first ever Celine. I am in LOVE. I can’t believe it took me this long! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Love!!!


----------



## mrs.JC

EpiFanatic said:


> View attachment 4389425
> 
> 
> Love!!!



What a gorgeous color!


----------



## Lvoe1238

PuccaNGaru said:


> View attachment 4389420
> 
> 
> My first ever Celine. I am in LOVE. I can’t believe it took me this long! Thanks for letting me share.



Wow i have never seen this bag - beautiful


----------



## LVADIKManNiUi

My new Prada calf leather bag.
My one and only Prada bag ❤️

Thanks for letting me share. I hope this will be my last bag for a while.


----------



## LuckyBitch

LVADIKManNiUi said:


> My new Prada calf leather bag.
> My one and only Prada bag ❤️
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. I hope this will be my last bag for a while.


Absolutely gorgeous! Wear it in good health.


----------



## LVADIKManNiUi

LuckyBitch said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Wear it in good health.




Thank you 
This will be my "driving people around bag". It fits a lot without getting too heavy. I normally alternate between my speedy 25 b and totally PM. BUT with my totally being DA and me OC. Well, not a very good combination 

Thank you to all for the likes too


----------



## BleuSaphir

fabuleux said:


> Gladly cheating on Vuitton! I am just going to say it: Virgil’s stuff is 99% ugly.
> View attachment 4381664
> View attachment 4381665
> View attachment 4381666



Your making me want the Luxembourg sneaker from LV! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## fabuleux

BleuSaphir said:


> Your making me want the Luxembourg sneaker from LV! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Haha yes these are nice.


----------



## BleuSaphir

fabuleux said:


> Haha yes these are nice.



These are super nice too, but I had to say they do remind me of the Luxembourg sneaker in the same color scheme. [emoji4]


----------



## Bumbles

EpiFanatic said:


> View attachment 4389425
> 
> 
> Love!!!


Nice! I love this shade of blue, gorgeous!


----------



## fabuleux

BleuSaphir said:


> These are super nice too, but I had to say they do remind me of the Luxembourg sneaker in the same color scheme. [emoji4]


I have several pairs of LV shoes, and they are fine, but I must say that my Hermès and Gucci shoes are better quality and more comfortable.


----------



## fabuleux

Tiny treat from Hermès. Perfect for spring!


----------



## fabuleux

Also added my second Love ring today, and third Cartier piece.


----------



## Clairen4

BagsB4Bros said:


> Needed a boy in my life!



Drool...


----------



## mrs.JC

Drove nearly an hour to my closest Apple store today to pick up the 5th gen iPad Mini that was just released last week. They were sold out all last week until lunch time today and were nearly sold out when I snagged mine. 

Included some size comparisons for my iPad Mini and iPad Pro 10.4"

I'm going to love carrying this in my purse! Best feature besides smaller size is that the new Mini is Apple Pencil compatible. I love to doodle!


----------



## bagwen

Marni Trunk bag in black - couldn’t let this go with a 15% discount. Perfect everyday bag.


----------



## mrs.JC

My first Gucci bag.  This red is incredible.


----------



## Annabella4

This beauty arrived yesterday!


----------



## LouisV76

a dream came true[emoji177]


----------



## Pink Bubbles

Got this sweet baby as an anniversary present. It’s perfect for me . [emoji173]️


----------



## mrs.JC

Scored 60% off at the Tory Burch, Levis, and Banana Republic outlets today. Awesome sales!


----------



## Nuuhhhcole

Managed to score these for waaaaay under retail from Neiman Marcus a while ago. So happy they are leather! Bringing them out for the first time because the weather is calling for them.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Love love love  this. I have the same exact bag. It’s gorgeous!  Enjoy.


----------



## Loulou1234

I have been looking for my next Louis crossbody for months. On vacation this week I ended up with this Gucci and I love it!


----------



## Frivole88

we are twinsies. i got a pair in white from Neiman's sale. i'm still waiting for the warm weather though. 



Nuuhhhcole said:


> View attachment 4397197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Managed to score these for waaaaay under retail from Neiman Marcus a while ago. So happy they are leather! Bringing them out for the first time because the weather is calling for them.


----------



## Greenandblue

cwool said:


> View attachment 4374506
> 
> 
> Goyard Anjou tote PM in grey


Beautiful gray [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mrs.JC said:


> My first Gucci bag.  This red is incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4395634


Forgot to quote what I was talking about. 

Love love love this bag. I recently bought the same one. It’s such a gorgeous red. Enjoy.


----------



## mrs.JC

Johnpauliegal said:


> Forgot to quote what I was talking about.
> 
> Love love love this bag. I recently bought the same one. It’s such a gorgeous red. Enjoy.


Me too! Do you have it in other colors as well?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mrs.JC said:


> Me too! Do you have it in other colors as well?


I had a chance to get it on sale in mauve but I was waiting too long that I cancelled out my order. I should’ve stuck it out. 
Besides the red, I have the black studded one.   I also bought shoes to match. ( This photo was taken 2-1/2 years ago. )


----------



## mrs.JC

Johnpauliegal said:


> I had a chance to get it on sale in mauve but I was waiting too long that I cancelled out my order. I should’ve stuck it out.
> Besides the red, I have the black studded one.   I also bought shoes to match. ( This photo was taken 2-1/2 years ago. )



Gorgeous combo! I am considering the black as well at some point.  It's tough because I have so many bags, ahhh.


----------



## BettyLouboo

Loving this super lightweight Saint Laurent Camera bag! Long adjustable strap that’s perfect to wear crossbody for tall ladies! It’s the perfect camera bag size too, not too small or too big. 
Probably my favorite purchase of the month so far lol


----------



## Cas321

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love this scarf. I have the same exact one. Enjoy.



I got this scarf as a gift a couple years ago it’s wonderful . Enjoy !


----------



## Cas321

My first YSL purse . I love it . I went for the black hardware which is not as common as the silver and gold .


----------



## merc_g

Cas321 said:


> View attachment 4405024
> 
> My first YSL purse . I love it . I went for the black hardware which is not as common as the silver and gold .



gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Cas321

merc_g said:


> gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you !!!


----------



## serybrazil

My mini urban spirit from hubby for our 6yr anni (which is not until May but I convinced him to give it to me lol)


----------



## Clairen4

Picked up this beautiful gal while on vacation with dh. She makes my heart happy.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Color...So saturated


----------



## Bags_4_life

mrs.JC said:


> Drove nearly an hour to my closest Apple store today to pick up the 5th gen iPad Mini that was just released last week. They were sold out all last week until lunch time today and were nearly sold out when I snagged mine.
> 
> Included some size comparisons for my iPad Mini and iPad Pro 10.4"
> 
> I'm going to love carrying this in my purse! Best feature besides smaller size is that the new Mini is Apple Pencil compatible. I love to doodle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391653
> View attachment 4391654
> View attachment 4391655
> View attachment 4391656
> View attachment 4391657
> View attachment 4391658


Lol, what rock have I been living under, didn’t know there was a new mini released!!!?? Love your drawing, and these comparison shots are great!


----------



## mrs.JC

Bags_4_life said:


> Lol, what rock have I been living under, didn’t know there was a new mini released!!!?? Love your drawing, and these comparison shots are great!


Thank you! It was released the week of March 25, so still very recent. I've been waiting years for an updated model, and it was def worth the wait.


----------



## fabuleux

EpiFanatic said:


> Color...So saturated
> View attachment 4407854
> 
> View attachment 4407856


What’s the name of this beautiful red?


----------



## EpiFanatic

fabuleux said:


> What’s the name of this beautiful red?



Rouge de Coeur per the receipt.


----------



## DamierEbene

Hey everyone,
I’ve recently bought this beautiful scarf from Longchamp while on a trip in London. 
I have been debating with myself whether I should buy a LV scarf for almost 500€ because they are just SO pretty!  But All the snagging issues kept me from buying such an expensive piece. 

I found this, also made of wool and silk and just as pretty and comfortable when wearing. They have great colors and it is „just“ 260€ (a little more in £). I took a light blue which goes with everything and absolutely love it! 

Of course this one started snagging as well really quickly  but you don‘t see it while wearing and only if you really look for it! I am happy with it and will get another color for fall/winter I guess


----------



## fabuleux

DamierEbene said:


> Hey everyone,
> I’ve recently bought this beautiful scarf from Longchamp while on a trip in London.
> I have been debating with myself whether I should buy a LV scarf for almost 500€ because they are just SO pretty!  But All the snagging issues kept me from buying such an expensive piece.
> 
> I found this, also made of wool and silk and just as pretty and comfortable when wearing. They have great colors and it is „just“ 260€ (a little more in £). I took a light blue which goes with everything and absolutely love it!
> 
> Of course this one started snagging as well really quickly  but you don‘t see it while wearing and only if you really look for it! I am happy with it and will get another color for fall/winter I guess


Longchamp offers fantastic quality silks. For less snagging, you need to buy the 100% silk pieces rather than the blended silk-cashmere.


----------



## fabuleux

EpiFanatic said:


> Rouge de Coeur per the receipt.


Very vibrant. Love it!


----------



## Itsrainingstars

My new cardholder that comes with a pretty dustbag too


----------



## kbell

Sorry Louis, but I really craved some amazing color in my life... found this in pristine like new condition, perfect workweek bag with beautiful leather & saturated color [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ excuse my dusty mirror & welcome my new to me Diorissimo.


----------



## leachelsea

Itsrainingstars said:


> My new cardholder that comes with a pretty dustbag too



I love how fun this piece is! I always get basic SLGs (monogram, DE, black), and I’ve been thinking I should get fun ones since monograms and the DEs lack color for the most part.


----------



## PamK

kbell said:


> Sorry Louis, but I really craved some amazing color in my life... found this in pristine like new condition, perfect workweek bag with beautiful leather & saturated color [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ excuse my dusty mirror & welcome my new to me Diorissimo.
> 
> View attachment 4415960
> 
> View attachment 4415961



That is a gorgeous bag, and looks perfect on you!! [emoji259] Wish LV would do more colors as well [emoji846]


----------



## mrsjenkins25

Cant wait for this beauty to arrive


----------



## kbell

PamK said:


> That is a gorgeous bag, and looks perfect on you!! [emoji259] Wish LV would do more colors as well [emoji846]



Thank you! I’m obsessed with it [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## OCMomof3

mrs.JC said:


> My first Gucci bag.  This red is incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4395634


I have this exact same bag, and the red is stunning!  Not all reds are created equal, and I think Gucci did an excellent job here. Impressed with the quality, too!


----------



## 1LV




----------



## MainlyBailey

Had to get another neutral one! St Louis PM in grey from Barney's NY!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Got my first pair of Louboutin's! Really loving the galactic/prismatic trend


----------



## fabuleux

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Got my first pair of Louboutin's! Really loving the galactic/prismatic trend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420894
> View attachment 4420895


Are they as uncomfortable as everyone says on the Louboutin forum?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fabuleux said:


> Are they as uncomfortable as everyone says on the Louboutin forum?


Yes they are. I definitely wouldn't be able to walk in the 130's though


----------



## C-Love

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Got my first pair of Louboutin's! Really loving the galactic/prismatic trend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4420894
> View attachment 4420895


Oh my Gosh these are the most beautiful heels I’ve ever seen!!


----------



## cwool

I had 2nd thoughts and returned the dg Michael backpack I bought over Spring Break. After more "research" I now am excited to own this Burberry rucksack in the large size. I just couldn't justify the mono shadow Discovery for $4K for a bag I plan to use mainly for travel.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

cwool said:


> I had 2nd thoughts and returned the dg Michael backpack I bought over Spring Break. After more "research" I now am excited to own this Burberry rucksack in the large size. I just couldn't justify the mono shadow Discovery for $4K for a bag I plan to use mainly for travel.
> 
> View attachment 4421299
> View attachment 4421300
> View attachment 4421301


I love that Burberry backpack. Enjoy using it.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fabuleux said:


> Are they as uncomfortable as everyone says on the Louboutin forum?





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yes they are. I definitely wouldn't be able to walk in the 130's though


omg When your speed reading skills utterly fail you - I had answered your question as "are they as COMFORTABLE..." when you had asked the opposite. Duh

Too bad we can't just delete bad/hasty posts


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

C-Love said:


> Oh my Gosh these are the most beautiful heels I’ve ever seen!!


Thanks babe!


----------



## LemonDrop

kbell said:


> Sorry Louis, but I really craved some amazing color in my life... found this in pristine like new condition, perfect workweek bag with beautiful leather & saturated color [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ excuse my dusty mirror & welcome my new to me Diorissimo.
> 
> View attachment 4415960
> 
> View attachment 4415961



absolutely


----------



## LemonDrop

Bought a simple black Prada bag to replace my Milla Pochette for travel.  I needed something that fit a bit more.  I’m including a pic of one of Milla’s last trips out.  Overlooking Victoria Harbour in Hong Kong waiting for the light show


----------



## Aliluvlv

LemonDrop said:


> Bought a simple black Prada bag to replace my Milla Pochette for travel.  I needed something that fit a bit more.  I’m including a pic of one of Milla’s last trips out.  Overlooking Victoria Harbour in Hong Kong waiting for the light show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424918
> View attachment 4424919


Love both of them!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sharing my cute Baccarat crystal pig.


----------



## BagFan5932

LemonDrop said:


> Bought a simple black Prada bag to replace my Milla Pochette for travel.  I needed something that fit a bit more.  I’m including a pic of one of Milla’s last trips out.  Overlooking Victoria Harbour in Hong Kong waiting for the light show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424918
> View attachment 4424919



Love the Prada! Is this currently sold in boutiques?


----------



## Lvoe1238

My parents brought me back from Hawaii [emoji173]️


----------



## LemonDrop

BagFan5932 said:


> Love the Prada! Is this currently sold in boutiques?


not sure about boutiques. I bought it on line
https://www.prada.com/us/en/product...VSSCtBh1aXQrwEAQYASABEgL9d_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

But I didn't pay $395 for it.  I paid $280 and this was just last month.


----------



## Aliluvlv

LemonDrop said:


> not sure about boutiques. I bought it on line
> https://www.prada.com/us/en/product...VSSCtBh1aXQrwEAQYASABEgL9d_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> But I didn't pay $395 for it.  I paid $280 and this was just last month.


Wow! That's a hell of a price increase.  You did well getting yours when you did! Beautiful.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Burberry + unicorns =


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Burberry + unicorns =
> View attachment 4434699
> View attachment 4434700
> View attachment 4434701
> View attachment 4434702


Hey V  — I LOVE this beautiful sweater and scarf/bandeau.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Hey V  — I LOVE this beautiful sweater and scarf/bandeau.


Hi IM! Thank you so much. It's pretty clear that we all miss your lovely presence on PF

I love Riccardo Tisci as Burberry's new CD but for some strange reason Burberry.com restricted the entire runway collection from shipping to Canada. I happily scoured for their unicorn print wear I could find it. Thanks to Nordstrom for the scarf & Burberry Teen for the hoodie Lol I love it when retail adversity ends up saving me $$$


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hi IM! Thank you so much. It's pretty clear that we all miss your lovely presence on PF
> 
> I love Riccardo Tisci as Burberry's new CD but for some strange reason Burberry.com restricted the entire runway collection from shipping to Canada. I happily scoured for their unicorn print wear I could find it. Thanks to Nordstrom for the scarf & Burberry Teen for the hoodie Lol I love it when retail adversity ends up saving me $$$



Thanks V  — we want to see more of you here on TPF as well.

I didn’t realize there are restrictions on these B runway pieces for Canada — so these were indeed unicorn pieces. Enjoy V


----------



## maelvoer

LV + Chanel ❤️


----------



## Love_N_Lune

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Burberry + unicorns =
> View attachment 4434699
> View attachment 4434700
> View attachment 4434701
> View attachment 4434702



The design is so crazy - I am in love! I never thought to check out Burberry. I just immediately looked up 'unicorn'   I want that bandeau.


----------



## LVLOYAL12

I’ve been on a serious Chanel kick!!!


----------



## 1LV

LVLOYAL12 said:


> I’ve been on a serious Chanel kick!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4437453
> View attachment 4437454
> View attachment 4437455
> View attachment 4437456
> View attachment 4437457
> View attachment 4437458
> View attachment 4437465
> View attachment 4437466


Very nice!


----------



## fabuleux

LVLOYAL12 said:


> I’ve been on a serious Chanel kick!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4437453
> View attachment 4437454
> View attachment 4437455
> View attachment 4437456
> View attachment 4437457
> View attachment 4437458
> View attachment 4437465
> View attachment 4437466


Your haul costs more than my car!!! 
Great pieces!


----------



## LVLOYAL12

Annabella4 said:


> This beauty arrived yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 4395882



Is this the medium? Are you still enjoying her?


----------



## BettyLouboo

Balmain Men's canvas tote. So cute. 
Love the adjustable straps


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Business Affinity..... love it!!!


----------



## Venessa84

A little more Dior (WOC and scarf) and a pop of Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## fabuleux

Uptown Luxer said:


> Business Affinity..... love it!!!


Gorgeous!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Last week's summer sale pickups: 
Aren't those the cutest combat boots _ever? _Plus the Too Faced palette 1/2 off was a makeup dream come true. Glad I waited on it. The packaging is tdf and it smells sooo good!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Venessa84 said:


> A little more Dior (WOC and scarf) and a pop of Dolce & Gabbana
> View attachment 4446399


Twinsies, V! Love that Versailles bandeau & DG pop of orange


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4451581
> View attachment 4451582
> View attachment 4451583
> View attachment 4451584
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last week's summer sale pickups:
> Aren't those the cutest combat boots _ever? _Plus the Too Faced palette 1/2 off was a makeup dream come true. Glad I waited on it. The packaging is tdf and it smells sooo good!



Cutest combat boots ever indeed .  Love them.  Pretty makeup palette as well.  Enjoy V.


----------



## Tonia55

Treated myself to this bag for summer. It was on sale plus I love the pop of plaid that peaks through the top


----------



## Emsidee

My search for this bag was a bit chaotic. I tried making appointments every day when I was in Paris but each day I didn’t get one. On my last day I went to a store and mentioned this to the SA who was welcoming everyone. She told me to get back to the store in two hours so I could have an appointment! After shopping for French cheeses we went into the store again and we had the appointment. The SA that helped us was super nice and she managed to get me one of my dream bags .


----------



## rileygirl

Van cleef arpels


----------



## M5_Traveler

I got bit by the Chanel bug


----------



## iqaganda

I retired my Neverfull and sent it to a new home before I do any more damage to it. This was seriously my most used bag because of its functionality being a mom bag. 

I got the Coach Reversible City Tote which is cheaper and would not break my heart if it gets dirty being a mom bag. I can’t wait for this to come back home next week!


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Got these cuties. One of the best season of Chanel.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Finally got my Hermes Evelyne in bamboo! I've wanted this bag for about 3 years!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Emsidee said:


> My search for this bag was a bit chaotic. I tried making appointments every day when I was in Paris but each day I didn’t get one. On my last day I went to a store and mentioned this to the SA who was welcoming everyone. She told me to get back to the store in two hours so I could have an appointment! After shopping for French cheeses we went into the store again and we had the appointment. The SA that helped us was super nice and she managed to get me one of my dream bags .
> 
> View attachment 4453940



Congratulations, she's amazing!


----------



## Venessa84

Shoppinmel said:


> Finally got my Hermes Evelyne in bamboo! I've wanted this bag for about 3 years!
> 
> View attachment 4458239
> View attachment 4458240
> View attachment 4458242


You picked an amazing color and you’re rocking it!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Venessa84 said:


> You picked an amazing color and you’re rocking it!



Thanks V!


----------



## fabuleux

Shoppinmel said:


> Finally got my Hermes Evelyne in bamboo! I've wanted this bag for about 3 years!
> 
> View attachment 4458239
> View attachment 4458240
> View attachment 4458242


I love this color! And the bag looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Shoppinmel

fabuleux said:


> I love this color! And the bag looks fantastic on you!



Thank you so much Fabuleux.


----------



## LVforValentine

iqaganda said:


> View attachment 4456708
> View attachment 4456709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I retired my Neverfull and sent it to a new home before I do any more damage to it. This was seriously my most used bag because of its functionality being a mom bag.
> 
> I got the Coach Reversible City Tote which is cheaper and would not break my heart if it gets dirty being a mom bag. I can’t wait for this to come back home next week!


Is this currently in outlets? I'm looking for easy toss around bag for my daughters stuff for the summer and the white is so pretty.


----------



## PittsburghLV

iqaganda said:


> View attachment 4456708
> View attachment 4456709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I retired my Neverfull and sent it to a new home before I do any more damage to it. This was seriously my most used bag because of its functionality being a mom bag.
> 
> I got the Coach Reversible City Tote which is cheaper and would not break my heart if it gets dirty being a mom bag. I can’t wait for this to come back home next week!


Coach items are such good quality. I especially like their buttery smooth leathers. I get all my backpacks from Coach!


----------



## Welltraveled!

I love this thread!

Denim Cahier bag - I was nervous buying such a unique looking bag.  But I absolutely love it!!!!





I bought this bag back in May while I was in Milan.  It's Gucci crossbody.  I don't know the name.  But I love this little beauty.  I wish the strap was different.  I wonder if I can change out the strap?


----------



## iqaganda

LVforValentine said:


> Is this currently in outlets? I'm looking for easy toss around bag for my daughters stuff for the summer and the white is so pretty.



Yes it is!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## Nene20122012

lovelyhongbao said:


> Got these cuties. One of the best season of Chanel.
> View attachment 4456865
> View attachment 4456866
> View attachment 4456864
> View attachment 4456867


I saw the gold mini at the store and it’s gorgeous.


----------



## Nene20122012

My very first Chanel and I must say the quality is amazing. I wanted a mini in Black caviar but the SA said she hasn’t seen one in months. The lengthy of the WOC is perfect for my 5’7 height. Europe prices just can’t be beat at almost $900 dollars worth of savings.


----------



## antschulina

I love MaxMara coats and shawls. Here is my new baby!


----------



## 1LV

In excellent condition my new-to-me Saint Louis PM.  Will probably disintegrate sometime in the near future, but until then I intend to enjoy it!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

+BURBERRY Kisses Gloss in Vermillion. Love BURBERRY beauty! This gorgeous line carries all the perfect tones for fair, cool-toned complexions... best cool-toned blushes, golds and nudes ever



+Military green convertible, slouchy otk rain boots
	

		
			
		

		
	



+Graphic Shakespearean Montage cut-out tee


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

my Burberry Beauty obsession


----------



## LemonDrop

Well I haven’t gotten her yet. Just ordered her this morning. But isn’t she the cutest?  The pink and purple interior makes me swoon. The little strawberries remind me of a little coin purse from my childhood.


----------



## 1LV

LemonDrop said:


> View attachment 4463642
> 
> 
> Well I haven’t gotten her yet. Just ordered her this morning. But isn’t she the cutest?  The pink and purple interior makes me swoon. The little strawberries remind me of a little coin purse from my childhood.


Love this!  It looks so fresh and fun.  Congrats.


----------



## Bumbles

Welltraveled! said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> Denim Cahier bag - I was nervous buying such a unique looking bag.  But I absolutely love it!!!!
> View attachment 4458679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this bag back in May while I was in Milan.  It's Gucci crossbody.  I don't know the name.  But I love this little beauty.  I wish the strap was different.  I wonder if I can change out the strap?
> View attachment 4458680


I love your Prada denim bag! And I esp love unique bags. That’s what makes them special and you special. Enjoy it! It’s gorgeous!


----------



## Nene20122012

Welltraveled! said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> Denim Cahier bag - I was nervous buying such a unique looking bag.  But I absolutely love it!!!!
> View attachment 4458679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this bag back in May while I was in Milan.  It's Gucci crossbody.  I don't know the name.  But I love this little beauty.  I wish the strap was different.  I wonder if I can change out the strap?
> View attachment 4458680


Beautiful and unique. Fun bags are necessities any collection


----------



## BleuSaphir

So happy that I am going to receive this backpack, which had me decided to postpone the planned purchase of the LV Christopher Backpack for another time.

But I am so annoyed with MCM and online shopping in general. WHY I never can’t get   Follow up for tracking number for any online orders. I just found out I am going to get two of this this backpack thanks for MCM not following up with tracking number making it seem like the order was rejected and I’m going to scream at my bank since they are not showing the charged for MCM for first attempted and my second attempt of ordering this backpack is still showing payment on hold for TWO days!!!! :/


----------



## Venessa84

To me this is the perfect navy with some sparkle...Valentino Rockstud Spike. I plan to use it mostly without the removable hand strap


----------



## MyMelodyLV

LemonDrop said:


> View attachment 4463642
> 
> 
> Well I haven’t gotten her yet. Just ordered her this morning. But isn’t she the cutest?  The pink and purple interior makes me swoon. The little strawberries remind me of a little coin purse from my childhood.


I preordered the same pouch.  It’s so cute and really big.  You’ll love it!  I just received it today.  I’d love to hear your thoughts when you receive yours too!


----------



## MyMelodyLV

I also got the Gucci bee card holder, too cute!


----------



## shopingisfun

Gucci clutch and Givenchyslides


----------



## Bumbles

MyMelodyLV said:


> View attachment 4468180
> View attachment 4468180
> View attachment 4468181
> View attachment 4468182
> View attachment 4468183
> 
> I preordered the same pouch.  It’s so cute and really big.  You’ll love it!  I just received it today.  I’d love to hear your thoughts when you receive yours too!


Very cute


----------



## Scoot421

shopingisfun said:


> Gucci clutch and Givenchyslides



I love that Gucci clutch!  Could you tell which one it is?


----------



## earswithfeet

I ordered this cutie yesterday directly from Valentino. She should be here today. Got her for a pretty good price, I think. I just love the puffyness of the leather and the cute studs and the blue. Gotta love mid-season sale


----------



## Venessa84

earswithfeet said:


> I ordered this cutie yesterday directly from Valentino. She should be here today. Got her for a pretty good price, I think. I just love the puffyness of the leather and the cute studs and the blue. Gotta love mid-season sale
> View attachment 4470964


I was looking at this cutie. Very good pick!


----------



## earswithfeet

She's here 
Such a cute and fun bag. I'm happy I could snag her. The leather is thick and yummy and all my daily essentials fit inside. The bag is definitely on the smaller side compared to what I usually carry. But she's just gorgeous and I simply can't say no to a pretty blue. The corners are prone to scuffing, but I'll just be careful not to bump into things 
So here is my very first - but definitely not last - Valentino Candystud


----------



## BleuSaphir

earswithfeet said:


> She's here
> Such a cute and fun bag. I'm happy I could snag her. The leather is thick and yummy and all my daily essentials fit inside. The bag is definitely on the smaller side compared to what I usually carry. But she's just gorgeous and I simply can't say no to a pretty blue. The corners are prone to scuffing, but I'll just be careful not to bump into things
> So here is my very first - but definitely not last - Valentino Candystud
> View attachment 4471150
> View attachment 4471153



The leather looks soft!


----------



## earswithfeet

BleuSaphir said:


> The leather looks soft!


It is so soft and plush and makes me want to pet and squeeze it all the time 
Love it! Sadly, it's so friggin hot here in Germany that I won't carry her tomorrow. I just feel icky and sticky carrying a leather bag in this weather...
Will wait for more moderate temperatures.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Well my backpack order finally came today. And I have two of this backpack. Not cool to my bank giving me false impression of it not being charged back then. ☹️
But I love it but it making me want the LV Christopher PM more than ever.


----------



## rileygirl

Goyard St Louis GM arrived today and now my Tote collection is complete!


----------



## rileygirl

And some VCA


----------



## Soniaa

Summer sales


[Even though I'm tryna slowly venture into other brands no other can win my heart over like LV can]


----------



## shopingisfun

Scoot421 said:


> I love that Gucci clutch!  Could you tell which one it is?


It’s a luggage piece that cost $695. I think it’s discontinued online.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Just picked up the Coach Cassie and am already moved in! I love my empreinte noir PM so much I wanted something similar and a little more carefree for summer get togethers as I baby my PM lol


----------



## PurseUOut

TangerineKandy said:


> Just picked up the Coach Cassie and am already moved in! I love my empreinte noir PM so much I wanted something similar and a little more carefree for summer get togethers as I baby my PM lol



Gorgeous. Too be honest I bought and sold the PM (mono + empreinte) five times and the Cassie fits the bill completely! I love it so much. I bought it in signature and will get it in black as well.


----------



## TangerineKandy

PurseUOut said:


> Gorgeous. Too be honest I bought and sold the PM (mono + empreinte) five times and the Cassie fits the bill completely! I love it so much. I bought it in signature and will get it in black as well.


That's so awesome to hear!! Enjoy your Cassie(s) !! You won't regret the black!! I love the leather part of the signature and hope they come out with an all over camel Cassie!


----------



## rileygirl

This surfer girl purchased the perfect Chanel


----------



## aurore

rileygirl said:


> This surfer girl purchased the perfect Chanel


Wow love your Chanel and the Honolulu image


----------



## snibor

Love my new Gucci scarf.


----------



## TXLVlove

TangerineKandy said:


> Just picked up the Coach Cassie and am already moved in! I love my empreinte noir PM so much I wanted something similar and a little more carefree for summer get togethers as I baby my PM lol


I just purchased one as well!  Not a fan of the pm but love this black bag!


----------



## TangerineKandy

TXLVlove said:


> I just purchased one as well!  Not a fan of the pm but love this black bag!


Congrats!!! I've been using mine everyday since I bought it!


----------



## 4Elegance

Haven’t been able to grab any of the giant collection so blue my budget on these.  The backpack is one of three in the US and can be worn three ways


----------



## jellyv

Mark Cross Grace Bag,  small but mighty.


----------



## ultravisitor

I'm in Florence and went to the Gucci Garden. Couldn't help but come away with this piece.





And then I got this from Prada.


----------



## Hellogoodbye21

My first Celine bag


----------



## viewwing

4Elegance said:


> Haven’t been able to grab any of the giant collection so blue my budget on these.  The backpack is one of three in the US and can be worn three ways


“Blue” your budget lol


----------



## Nivahra

viewwing said:


> “Blue” your budget lol


Today I saw this bag IRL in this GORGEOUS color- congratulations on this beauty!


----------



## jorjaiso

My first Goyard - an ambassade mm. Can’t wait for its delivery.


----------



## iqaganda

I got myself a new to me Balenciaga Classic City in Anthracite, Chloe Paraty in Dove and a Prada Jacquard Top Handle recently. No LVs for this past few months..


----------



## 4Elegance

Sorry for the misspelling...autocorrect on the iPhone.  Certainly meant blew.  @Nivahra thanks so much


----------



## Work_For_Purse

MyMelodyLV said:


> View attachment 4468180
> View attachment 4468180
> View attachment 4468181
> View attachment 4468182
> View attachment 4468183
> 
> I preordered the same pouch.  It’s so cute and really big.  You’ll love it!  I just received it today.  I’d love to hear your thoughts when you receive yours too!


that is so adorable!


----------



## EpiFanatic

My blue agate


----------



## Bumbles

Hellogoodbye21 said:


> My first Celine bag


This colour is to die for! I love it. Congrats


----------



## Hellogoodbye21

Bumbles said:


> This colour is to die for! I love it. Congrats


Thank you!


----------



## COCOLUVR

I am so digging the LV DE prints lately but had to pick up a WOC from Chanel in France! I still haven’t taken her out for a spin but have been using my Felicie to death. Europe changes you with the VAT return. Purchased way more than needed but so glad that I did now that I am back in the good ol’ USA.


----------



## snibor




----------



## vinbenphon1

snibor said:


> View attachment 4488773


This is beautiful snibor. Congrats. I'm off to Gucci now. Lol.


----------



## snibor

vinbenphon1 said:


> This is beautiful snibor. Congrats. I'm off to Gucci now. Lol.


Lol. Thanks!


----------



## LV_4ever

snibor said:


> View attachment 4488773


That color!! Love it!


----------



## PurseAddict728

I'm sure tons of people already have this bag, but it's my first non-LV bag I've purchased in the last 5 years! (Still love LV the best!) Got it at the end of June but hadn't had time to post it yet.


----------



## noahhoke

I've only got two bags that aren't LV - the rest of my bags and SLGs are LV!

The first one is a men's Gucci Signature Leather Backpack in Black that I got as a senior year of high school/back to school gift.  It was either that or a Louis Vuitton Josh Monogram Backpack but I decided to go with the Gucci one as it was a little more understated (still a gorgeous brand pattern but all black) and it has a compartment inside that could fit my 13" MacBook while still holding other folders/notebooks, a LOT more sturdy than the Monogram canvas, and it had better straps/support than the LV equivalent.  Needed to be comfortable and durable.

My only other non-LV bag is a Goyard St. Louis GM in Black Goyardine with Black leather trim/handles.  I love this bag so much, especially because it is very slouchy and I do love a good slouchy bag every once and a while!   My only concerns that I have with this bag are that they are extremely thin and light compared to a LV Neverfull, and the dots in the pattern are supposedly hand-painted and can be scuffed or come off if the bag is set on the ground or not treated correctly.  Along with those concerns, I have a friend who has the same exact St. Louis and he said that his handles are starting to show wrinkling and a cracking-like effect because he had a habit of using it to carry his laptop, a binder, etc. for work.  Now, I just use my St. Louis for light loads such as holding a few of my SLGs when I run errands.  An extremely comfortable bag and I'm glad I got it!  A great alternative for when I'm not in the mood to use one of my Neverfulls.  I will post pictures of my St. Louis and my Gucci Backpack if I get a chance.


----------



## Melfontana

Picked up these goodies 
I love the accent on the Chanel Sunglasses. 
I have the Gucci Blooms Slides and they are so comfortable I just had to have these cute Strawberry ones. 
I finally acquired the round coin purse to use in the Mini Boite since nothing else fits properly. 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Venessa84

I still love my LVs but really feeling Dior lately and we’re die hard Yankee fans in this house so couldn’t resist these Guccis 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And can’t forget about my love for Valentino with this hot belt bag


----------



## skyqueen

snibor said:


> View attachment 4488773





LV_4ever said:


> That color!! Love it!


The color is fabulous...enjoy!


----------



## snibor

skyqueen said:


> The color is fabulous...enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## fabuleux

Venessa84 said:


> I still love my LVs but really feeling Dior lately and we’re die hard Yankee fans in this house so couldn’t resist these Guccis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4492641
> 
> And can’t forget about my love for Valentino with this hot belt bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4492642


This Dior bag is really lovely.


----------



## snibor

Melfontana said:


> Picked up these goodies
> I love the accent on the Chanel Sunglasses.
> I have the Gucci Blooms Slides and they are so comfortable I just had to have these cute Strawberry ones.
> I finally acquired the round coin purse to use in the Mini Boite since nothing else fits properly.
> Thanks for letting me share


Love them all but I particularly love the strawberry slides!  (I’ve always been bummed Gucci slides don’t fit me). Congrats!


----------



## Pagan

Purchased to conceal a NF MM and keep the bag and items clean and secure in transit - a Rebecca Minkoff Washed Nylon Tote. I will now have a second tote with me on an international trip and if there’s any truth to Customs agents being more likely to select designer bag carriers more frequently for spot checks, this will prevent that.

Nothing fancy but very serviceable.


----------



## Pagan

I purchased a Coach Cassie for an upcoming trip to Japan. This is a hybrid of a legacy Coach Court bag and a LV Pochette Metis at a much lower price point and hopefully without the glazing issues that have plagued the PM. 

I suspect it will be gifted to my daughter after our trip; it’s a bit too small to be in my normal rotation (I prefer the Speedy B 25 or NeoNoe capacity) but is a good basic, under the radar crossbody.


----------



## Miri221

Already posted this in the Goyard forum, but wanted to share here. I've always stayed away from the NF because I prefer zippered totes but this color was just calling my name. Now that she's been in the rotation the past two weeks I love her more and more. A nice departure from my LV neutrals, this just makes me smile!


----------



## fabuleux

Pagan said:


> View attachment 4496820
> 
> I purchased a Coach Cassie for an upcoming trip to Japan. This is a hybrid of a legacy Coach Court bag and a LV Pochette Metis at a much lower price point and hopefully without the glazing issues that have plagued the PM.
> 
> I suspect it will be gifted to my daughter after our trip; it’s a bit too small to be in my normal rotation (I prefer the Speedy B 25 or NeoNoe capacity) but is a good basic, under the radar crossbody.


I really like the look of this bag. No wonder it’s been a hit for Coach.


----------



## noahhoke

Just came in today - my Birkin 35 Gold Togo with GHW, a graduation gift from my family.  Words cannot express how much I am in love with this bag.  (Starring my Neverfull GM DE work bag, as I'm in the office right now!)


----------



## fabuleux

noahhoke said:


> Just came in today - my Birkin 35 Gold Togo with GHW, a graduation gift from my family.  Words cannot express how much I am in love with this bag.  (Starring my Neverfull GM DE work bag, as I'm in the office right now!)


Generous family!


----------



## noahhoke

fabuleux said:


> Generous family!



I genuinely cried when I opened it.  My mother found it on The RealReal and my grandparents and my mother all chipped in.  I'm so scared to even use it, I want to keep it forever!


----------



## leooh

This happened... but DD1 said Capucines BB is still the most beautiful!


----------



## fabuleux

I cheated on Louis Vuitton this afternoon with two gorgeous hats from Goorin Bros., which I picked up from the Chicago Wicker Park boutique.  Made in the USA!


----------



## iqaganda

When I stopped buying bags around a decade ago, Chloe Paddington was a big hit but I never really owned one. 

Recently, I came across a Chloe Paddington in Tan with a good deal that's too hard to pass!

In a month, I managed to snag 2 Chloe's!

Not to mention a Balenciaga Triple S too. ^_^ 

No LV's for me this month though... 

Still lusting over that Louis Vuitton MC Alma in Noir...


----------



## Pink Tulips

Well done!  Those are very striking hats. @fabuleux


----------



## Pink Tulips

Pagan said:


> View attachment 4496820
> 
> I purchased a Coach Cassie for an upcoming trip to Japan. This is a hybrid of a legacy Coach Court bag and a LV Pochette Metis at a much lower price point and hopefully without the glazing issues that have plagued the PM.
> 
> I suspect it will be gifted to my daughter after our trip; it’s a bit too small to be in my normal rotation (I prefer the Speedy B 25 or NeoNoe capacity) but is a good basic, under the radar crossbody.


I ran out to purchase the Cassie in Chalk after I saw your photo!  Looks so great- thank you for sharing!


----------



## fabuleux

Tige said:


> Well done!  Those are very striking hats. @fabuleux


Thank you!


----------



## COCOLUVR

I just placed an order for the Coach Cassie in black. I had the reverse monogram pochette Métis and returned it because the monogram didn’t line up and looked used. I really liked the braided handles of the new Métis but my Fendi spy bag with the braided handles  didn’t hold up with the test of time. I essentially bought the Cassie because I wanted a bag I could abuse without the guilt. Looking forward to the delivery on Wednesday. I will post pics then.


----------



## TangerineKandy

COCOLUVR said:


> I just placed an order for the Coach Cassie in black. I had the reverse monogram pochette Métis and returned it because the monogram didn’t line up and looked used. I really liked the braided handles of the new Métis but my Fendi spy bag with the braided handles  didn’t hold up with the test of time. I essentially bought the Cassie because I wanted a bag I could abuse without the guilt. Looking forward to the delivery on Wednesday. I will post pics then.


Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## Venessa84

I did something crazy today and went to the Hermes sale with my mom and my 2 kids (2 year old and 3 month old). It was fun and exhausting. Ended up walking out with these...
	

		
			
		

		
	




The tie is for DH and the teal scarf is for my mom for waiting in that crazy line with me and the kids.


----------



## LVlover13

Rocking this new baby today. She's tiny but holds a lot!


----------



## snibor

Venessa84 said:


> I did something crazy today and went to the Hermes sale with my mom and my 2 kids (2 year old and 3 month old). It was fun and exhausting. Ended up walking out with these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4499004
> 
> 
> The tie is for DH and the teal scarf is for my mom for waiting in that crazy line with me and the kids.


Brave woman but it paid off!  Congrats


----------



## missconvy

Wanted a bigger wallet, decided to go Chanel.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

A minty new to me 14 year old Balenciaga. 2005 Z tag Caramel Work. Had one a long time ago but always regretted selling it. Perfect for all weather, day to day light carry or pack it up for a weekend. With Tags still attached, I’m a sucker for beautiful leather. Bonus, got her for a steal from the real real, where year and color are a guessing game but I got it right! She looks like she’s been stored in a closet since 2005..


----------



## COCOLUVR

It just came and with a personalized tag! I ordered the boring black coach Cassie. I live in jeans and don’t baby my bags so it just made the most sense. I put my kids initials and a dog print for my dog.


----------



## fabuleux

COCOLUVR said:


> It just came and with a personalized tag! I ordered the boring black coach Cassie. I live in jeans and don’t baby my bags so it just made the most sense. I put my kids initials and a dog print for my dog.


Lovely bag.


----------



## COCOLUVR

fabuleux said:


> Lovely bag.


Thank you so much! I was at weho two weekend ago and saw a really cute stylish guy carrying this bag in black and it totally inspired me to get it. I stopped him to compliment him and we got to talking about this bag being a good dupe for LV PM. He also returned his PM bag too. He let me take a look inside and try it on, and I was totally sold on it.


----------



## Melfontana

My favorite casual/comfy slides 
Completed the trio - perfect for summer!


----------



## Bumbles

LVlover13 said:


> Rocking this new baby today. She's tiny but holds a lot!


This is so cute! Is this available now? Or pre-loved?


----------



## KimTX

This  is a pre-owned bag (2013) from Fashionphile. It's a single flap, which I like, as well as being a roughed up leather and less less polished look due to the hardware. I definitely like the casual look of it being brown, too. It's just perfect for me! Thanks for letting me share. It's a *CHANEL Crumpled Grained Calfskin Medium CC Crave Flap Brown**. *Excuse the cut and paste, but that's a doozy of a name!


----------



## 1LV

KimTX said:


> This  is a pre-owned bag (2013) from Fashionphile. It's a single flap, which I like, as well as being a roughed up leather and less less polished look due to the hardware. I definitely like the casual look of it being brown, too. It's just perfect for me! Thanks for letting me share. It's a *CHANEL Crumpled Grained Calfskin Medium CC Crave Flap Brown**. *Excuse the cut and paste, but that's a doozy of a name!


I love this.  Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## leooh

COCOLUVR said:


> It just came and with a personalized tag! I ordered the boring black coach Cassie. I live in jeans and don’t baby my bags so it just made the most sense. I put my kids initials and a dog print for my dog.


This is lovely! I’ve been eyeing the chalk Cassie, but haven’t pulled the trigger yet


----------



## COCOLUVR

leooh said:


> This is lovely! I’ve been eyeing the chalk Cassie, but haven’t pulled the trigger yet


The white Cassie is really nice. If I didn’t live in jeans I would have gotten the chalk one. I saw the newly released Cassie bags and a lot of them were color block.


----------



## COCOLUVR

I bought another coach bag today. I am totally cheating on Mr LV. I just couldn’t help myself. I saw it when I picked up my Cassie bag and I couldn’t stop thinking about it. The bag’s name is the Riley Clutch chain bag. I have to take a little break from buying bags now.


----------



## leooh

COCOLUVR said:


> I bought another coach bag today. I am totally cheating on Mr LV. I just couldn’t help myself. I saw it when I picked up my Cassie bag and I couldn’t stop thinking about it. The bag’s name is the Riley Clutch chain bag. I have to take a little break from buying bags now.


Congrats! I totally get what you mean!
Enjoy your new beauties!


----------



## COCOLUVR

leooh said:


> Congrats! I totally get what you mean!
> Enjoy your new beauties!


Thank you. I used it this evening and someone stopped me to ask what kind of purse I was carrying. I said it was coach and she was shocked. She said “I thought they only made ugly bags” She liked it so much that she was going to buy the purse tomorrow.


----------



## leooh

COCOLUVR said:


> Thank you. I used it this evening and someone stopped me to ask what kind of purse I was carrying. I said it was coach and she was shocked. She said “I thought they only made ugly bags” She liked it so much that she was going to buy the purse tomorrow.


I think Coach’s recent designs are simple and classic looking, great improvement from the busy and too trendy designs a few years back. I’m half hoping that Cassie goes on sale here in Singapore, so that I can justify buying it. With a black empreinte PM in my collection, I don’t know whether I should get the Cassie..


----------



## COCOLUVR

leooh said:


> I think Coach’s recent designs are simple and classic looking, great improvement from the busy and too trendy designs a few years back. I’m half hoping that Cassie goes on sale here in Singapore, so that I can justify buying it. With a black empreinte PM in my collection, I don’t know whether I should get the Cassie..


I totally agree with you about Coach. It wasn’t even on my radar until the Cassie bag. I had the reverse mono PM and ended up returning it because of the glazing issue and the monogram not lining up. I was starting to miss it (pm) so when Cassie popped on the scene I knew I had to get it. 
I guess since you have the PM this bag might seem redundant but with a price tags of $350 it might be worth it to get one. I like that I don’t have to baby this bag. It’s a great versatile bag.❤️


----------



## TangerineKandy

leooh said:


> I think Coach’s recent designs are simple and classic looking, great improvement from the busy and too trendy designs a few years back. I’m half hoping that Cassie goes on sale here in Singapore, so that I can justify buying it. With a black empreinte PM in my collection, I don’t know whether I should get the Cassie..


Do it!! I have the PM in noir and the Cassie in black haha


----------



## TangerineKandy

That's what I really love about the Cassie...I don't have to baby it or worry about it at all.


COCOLUVR said:


> I totally agree with you about Coach. It wasn’t even on my radar until the Cassie bag. I had the reverse mono PM and ended up returning it because of the glazing issue and the monogram not lining up. I was starting to miss it (pm) so when Cassie popped on the scene I knew I had to get it.
> I guess since you have the PM this bag might seem redundant but with a price tags of $350 it might be worth it to get one. I like that I don’t have to baby this bag. It’s a great versatile bag.❤️


----------



## leooh

TangerineKandy said:


> Do it!! I have the PM in noir and the Cassie in black haha


Great enabler....


----------



## Pagan

COCOLUVR said:


> It just came and with a personalized tag! I ordered the boring black coach Cassie. I live in jeans and don’t baby my bags so it just made the most sense. I put my kids initials and a dog print for my dog.


Hope you enjoy yours! I carried mine for two days and then gave it to my 17 year-old. It’s just too small for me; I’m so glad I discovered that with the Coach version and not the Empreinte PM I was considering! I have to carry a rescue spinhaler because I have asthma so the Cassie is too small to travel with for me. It would be fine as a day bag but I have others I like more in my collection for that. I brought my Chalk Rogue on my trip instead. 

The Cassie a great bag at a compelling price point for anyone who needs to carry a little less than I do. My daughter loves it so I have no regrets about buying it.


----------



## SympathyDuet

Coach crossbody clutch, coach make-up pouch, Gucci silk shawl, Hermes Carre en Carre maxi twilly. I am thrilled to find this maxi twilly. I missed out on it when it was released and was able to purchase it from a re-seller, brand new, and in the colorway I always wanted. Took a long time.


----------



## SympathyDuet

KimTX said:


> This  is a pre-owned bag (2013) from Fashionphile. It's a single flap, which I like, as well as being a roughed up leather and less less polished look due to the hardware. I definitely like the casual look of it being brown, too. It's just perfect for me! Thanks for letting me share. It's a *CHANEL Crumpled Grained Calfskin Medium CC Crave Flap Brown**. *Excuse the cut and paste, but that's a doozy of a name!



Gorgeous! This is actually not called "crumpled grain". It is a caviar, and the actual name escapes me at the moment....but it is a caviar and this washed style caviar is actually my favorite.


----------



## KimTX

SympathyDuet said:


> Gorgeous! This is actually not called "crumpled grain". It is a caviar, and the actual name escapes me at the moment....but it is a caviar and this washed style caviar is actually my favorite.


Thank you!!!!  I just copied  the name Fashionphile used. I'm for sure not a Chanel expert. They said this:  This chic shoulder bag is crafted of semi distressed, glazed Chanel signature diamond quilted caviar leather in brown.

I'm super happy with it.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Ai ai.... Gucci Marmont won the war .... I fought for a while because I was in doubt about the leather but here I am and super excited!!!!


----------



## viclou67

I purchased this Vintage Chanel from Fashionphile. The condition was even better than described but I may still send it to Leather Surgeons for a spa treatment.


----------



## LuckyBitch

Uptown Luxer said:


> Ai ai.... Gucci Marmont won the war .... I fought for a while because I was in doubt about the leather but here I am and super excited!!!!


OMG, it is so beautiful  What colour is this? It's difficult to tell....


----------



## Uptown Luxer

LuckyBitch said:


> OMG, it is so beautiful  What colour is this? It's difficult to tell....


On the gucci website it says it’s dusty pink but some other stores call it porcelain rose


----------



## missconvy

viclou67 said:


> View attachment 4512657
> 
> 
> I purchased this Vintage Chanel from Fashionphile. The condition was even better than described but I may still send it to Leather Surgeons for a spa treatment.


I’ve never seen this chain on a vintage piece. I love it!


----------



## LV_4ever

A few pieces from my last vacation. Chanel small statement flap in navy from Munich and Gucci blooms cotton scarf from Venice. The jungle pochette was purchased in Rome. It was a great trip!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LV_4ever said:


> A few pieces from my last vacation. Chanel small statement flap in navy from Munich and Gucci blooms cotton scarf from Venice. The jungle pochette was purchased in Rome. It was a great trip!
> View attachment 4513370
> 
> View attachment 4513371


Nice vacation. I love all your new stuff.


----------



## LV_4ever

Johnpauliegal said:


> Nice vacation. I love all your new stuff.


Thank you so much! I saw you have the jungle pochette as well. What a great bag!


----------



## Cams

From my holidays that I have just returned. Thank you for letting me share.❤️


----------



## leooh

Cams said:


> From my holidays that I have just returned. Thank you for letting me share.❤️


Wow! What a haul! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Cams

leooh said:


> Wow! What a haul! Enjoy your goodies!


Thank you


----------



## 1LV

Cams said:


> From my holidays that I have just returned. Thank you for letting me share.❤️


My kind of holiday! Congrats on your purchases, and enjoy!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Cams said:


> From my holidays that I have just returned. Thank you for letting me share.❤️


Wow. Awesome stuff!   Was it a shopping vacation.


----------



## Cams

1LV said:


> My kind of holiday! Congrats on your purchases, and enjoy!


Thank you


----------



## Cams

Johnpauliegal said:


> Wow. Awesome stuff!   Was it a shopping vacation.


Yes was a girls trip no husbands this time to tell us what we can or not buy lol


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Cams said:


> From my holidays that I have just returned. Thank you for letting me share.❤️



Wow! What a haul of beautiful items! Congrats. Hope you brought a separate suitcase just for your treasures


----------



## Cams

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Wow! What a haul of beautiful items! Congrats. Hope you brought a separate suitcase just for your treasures


Lol yes I did us girls are crazy lol.❤️


----------



## sweetpea_2009

I’m not doing the best job at staying on Ban Island...lol  

Adding to my small Chanel collection. Got a couple of new SLGs and my first Boy bag


----------



## leooh

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I’m not doing the best job at staying on Ban Island...lol
> 
> Adding to my small Chanel collection. Got a couple of new SLGs and my first Boy bag


 What a great escape!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

leooh said:


> What a great escape!!



I remember a post you had previously about chaining yourself to a coconut tree. I also need to do the same


----------



## leooh

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I remember a post you had previously about chaining yourself to a coconut tree. I also need to do the same


Welcome to my neighbouring coconut tree!


----------



## iqaganda

I got this one last Monday. ❤️

Dolce & Gabbana Sicily!!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

iqaganda said:


> View attachment 4514662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this one last Monday. ❤️
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana Sicily!!


OMG so adorable!!


----------



## 1LV

New-to-me Barenia & Toile Kelly 32.


----------



## iqaganda

iqaganda said:


> View attachment 4514662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this one last Monday. ❤️
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana Sicily!!



I know right!! Too hard to pass.. my very first Dolce & Gabbana purse! ❤️


----------



## EpiFanatic

Been going with what inspires me these days. 
 First Kelly Dog
	

		
			
		

		
	




First VCA earrings


----------



## iqaganda

Really no Vuittons lately for me.. my 2nd Prada! A Nappa Gaufre...


----------



## fabuleux

1LV said:


> New-to-me Barenia & Toile Kelly 32.
> 
> View attachment 4514993


I particularly love the leather + toile combos. I find them super chic!


----------



## SympathyDuet

Picked up this little beauty today. She still has her protective wrappers. I love small crossbody bags.
GG Marmont matelassé mini bag


----------



## jennarae86

Was out and about shopping and my DH bought these for me as an early birthday present They are the Christian Louboutin 130 fetish peep in patent graffiti


----------



## leooh

First ever Saint Laurent piece
I guess I've been loving mini bags lately! Toy lou lou in the colour rouge legion


----------



## yvimaus

My Gucci Marmont in red 
Perfect for summer !!


----------



## pjhm

Been eyeing this for some time, love how she hangs closely to my side, not sticking out far like my Speedys-introducting Ophidia!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Also drawn to the red and green stripes!


----------



## paula3boys

Finally found both of these after a year plus (on and off) search!


----------



## Bijans

Givenchy crossbody pandora box in classic black ! Love everything about this bag !


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Adding another Chanel to my collection


----------



## Hotsauna

This is what I like about autumn... Shawls!  so I had to get a new one. This is the Gucci jacquard shawl, grey base with shimmery pastel rainbow colors. It's gorgeous but unfortunately the camera can't really catch that.


----------



## Babyblue033

I was having a dreadful morning so I went for retail therapy. I went to get a Chanel slg but they didn't have one that called out to me, then I passed by Tiffany and just walked in on a whim. I was looking for a card case but saw this in display and just had to get it. Subtle but with a hint of that happy Tiffany blue on the strap & inner lining.


----------



## shalomjude

Waited just  over 13 months for this frame to be custom made ... amazing, amazing firefly TI frame. Can’t wait to build it up...great company and customer service.
Also another bike related purchase.. great US company (relevate designs) for my saddlebag.. can’t wait to go out and about explore.


----------



## fabuleux

Another cheat: New Voltige sneakers in black from Hermès. 



This is years ahead of whatever hideous crap LV is releasing in the men’s shoe department these days (especially sneakers).


----------



## rmscj

My Michael Kors Sloan Bag taking a pit stop from shopping  I purchased this quite a few years ago and it tends to get a lot of positive attention when I take it out. I know many have commented it looks like a bit of a copy of the Chanel style bag and I can always pretend haha. I love this bag, it's very comfortable to wear and fits a lot in it. It also goes with  a lot of outfits.


----------



## Ryan

My new Goyard Belvedere.


----------



## kbell

My latest no name $20 “belt bag”. I wasn’t sure if I would like this style, hence the inexpensive trial pc. But, I love it!! If anyone knows of a nice designer belt bag - similar to the one pictured on me, please share! I like that it’s flat to the body, not boxy. It’s also the perfect size. I’d like to add one to my collection. There’s a Gucci one sort of similar shape but it’s got signature AND says Gucci in big letters which I don’t love... overkill.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

fabuleux said:


> Another cheat: New Voltige sneakers in black from Hermès.
> View attachment 4526922
> View attachment 4526923
> 
> This is years ahead of whatever hideous crap LV is releasing in the men’s shoe department these days (especially sneakers).



OMG that is classy


----------



## Frivole88

Late post. B30


----------



## BagsB4Bros

kristinlorraine said:


> Late post. B30
> 
> View attachment 4529346


Beautiful color!


----------



## bagjunkie1997

I’ve been home from my trip to Paris for 2 weeks and still haven’t opened everything!


But here are a few goodies.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

bagjunkie1997 said:


> I’ve been home from my trip to Paris for 2 weeks and still haven’t opened everything!
> View attachment 4529507
> 
> But here are a few goodies.
> View attachment 4529509
> View attachment 4529510
> View attachment 4529508


Holy smokes!    Love your stuff   Can’t wait to see the rest.


----------



## HavPlenty

bagjunkie1997 said:


> I’ve been home from my trip to Paris for 2 weeks and still haven’t opened everything!
> View attachment 4529507
> 
> But here are a few goodies.
> View attachment 4529509
> View attachment 4529510
> View attachment 4529508


My Lord What a haul!!!


----------



## MissJess818

A friend helped me pick up this beauty in France. Love the soft leather.


----------



## M5_Traveler

Surprised by Hubby


----------



## LadyVintageBags

New to me chanel turnlock quilted flats with silver hardware


----------



## Melfontana

Here’s my contribution for the month of September . Added a little Gucci ::


----------



## Johnpauliegal

M5_Traveler said:


> Surprised by Hubby


So what’s the surprise


----------



## SympathyDuet

Valentino Mini Rockstud grained leather Crossbody in Poudre.
It is now officially my favorite bag (sorry LV). This little one carries a lot due to its base width, but still in such a compact size. I need more colors. yikes


----------



## M5_Traveler

Johnpauliegal said:


> So what’s the surprise



He surprised me with the Return to Tiffany necklace


----------



## kbell

Bvlgari... came with a good size sample of yummy smelling perfume.


----------



## leooh

I’ve been obsessed with Dior Earrings lately...


----------



## mrsinsyder

This Fendi nano bag. $1,000 less than the LV version ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Cams

I bought these today and I am so excited to share it with you guys. My second Valentino shoes.


----------



## paula3boys

My Fashionphile find - have been looking for a little bit for this one






Now I have my fave color in at least one piece from all my favorite fashion houses


----------



## coconutsforlv

Cams said:


> I bought these today and I am so excited to share it with you guys. My second Valentino shoes.


Those are gorgeous! I fell in love with them while walking into Nordstrom’s one day. Now it’s on my wishlist for spring time.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Love this!!!


paula3boys said:


> My Fashionphile find - have been looking for a little bit for this one
> View attachment 4551751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have my fave color in at least one piece from all my favorite fashion houses
> View attachment 4551753


----------



## Cams

coconutsforlv said:


> Those are gorgeous! I fell in love with them while walking into Nordstrom’s one day. Now it’s on my wishlist for spring time.


Thank you


----------



## SympathyDuet

I love these little Valentino bags. 
Introducing Rose Poudre in smooth calfskin (for nights out), and Black in pebbled calfskin. Also picked up a new Givenchy scent. It's nice and light for daytime.


----------



## paula3boys

TangerineKandy said:


> Love this!!!


 Thanks


----------



## Iana24

paula3boys said:


> My Fashionphile find - have been looking for a little bit for this one
> View attachment 4551751
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have my fave color in at least one piece from all my favorite fashion houses
> View attachment 4551753


What color is your Calvi? Is it blue paon?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Finally joined the Senreve bandwagon!


----------



## paula3boys

Iana24 said:


> What color is your Calvi? Is it blue paon?


Yes it is  Good eye!


----------



## KLP2015

I’ve been searching for a small navy bag for awhile now and finally got one! This was just delivered and I’m in love! It’s the East West Mini and she’s so cute.


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Yay I finally checked these off my wishlist! Details/construction are absolutely gorgeous





YSL Blogger bag pair


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yay I finally checked these off my wishlist! Details/construction are absolutely gorgeous
> View attachment 4557971
> View attachment 4557973
> View attachment 4557974
> 
> 
> YSL Blogger bag pair
> View attachment 4557975



Those pumps are absolutely amazing — wow!!   Are you going to wear them out soon?  The bag is also beautiful.  Congrats and enjoy your new YSL goodies .  Have a great weekend


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Those pumps are absolutely amazing — wow!!   Are you going to wear them out soon?  The bag is also beautiful.  Congrats and enjoy your new YSL goodies .  Have a great weekend


Thanks IM! These heels are about as close to sculpture as I've seen in footwear and I'm so in love with them. Yes, I'm wearing them as soon as a get a chance. Would love LV releasing a patent black Twist MM to brand-mix with these...


----------



## BleuSaphir

I went empty handed at LV for Prada.


----------



## BleuSaphir

BleuSaphir said:


> I went empty handed at LV for Prada.


Since LV is not producing the 6 Key Holder in empriente color Scarlet at the moment and I don’t feel like waiting for it. I went to opt for this from Prada.


----------



## BagsB4Bros

Love this color and had to get it!


----------



## 1LV

New to me Bolide 31...


----------



## shalomjude

Bike stuff as usual
New wheels for my steel ride
Plus my TI bike has been built ... beautiful to ride
Next bike will be a mountain bike


----------



## fabuleux

1LV said:


> New to me Bolide 31...
> 
> View attachment 4559873


So pretty!


----------



## 1LV

fabuleux said:


> So pretty!


Thank you, Fabuleux.


----------



## Melfontana

Sneakers and Booties ::
I wanted these sneakers for soooo long - so happy they had my size


----------



## runner1234

1LV said:


> New to me Bolide 31...
> 
> View attachment 4559873


Stunning!!


----------



## runner1234

Melfontana said:


> Sneakers and Booties ::
> I wanted these sneakers for soooo long - so happy they had my size


love!!


----------



## runner1234

Cams said:


> I bought these today and I am so excited to share it with you guys. My second Valentino shoes.


Stunning!!


----------



## 1LV

runner1234 said:


> Stunning!!


Thanks!


----------



## melblvoe

First miumiu


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Loving my new rocker-chic leather boots! The studded straps are removable/interchangeable with other heels to add an edge to any outfit


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Loving my new rocker-chic leather boots! The studded straps are removable/interchangeable with other heels to add an edge to any outfit
> View attachment 4566963
> View attachment 4566964



So very rocker-chic indeed V.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> So very rocker-chic indeed V.


Thanks IM I've been waiting for a stellar design like this for awhile - happy studs are back this season


----------



## BleuSaphir

melblvoe said:


> View attachment 4564590
> 
> First miumiu


So cute!


----------



## melblvoe

First Fendi


----------



## Johnpauliegal

melblvoe said:


> View attachment 4577550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Fendi


I love your Fendi piece. 
May I ask what it is.   A few months ago I bought this Fendi phone lanyard. I love it. I throw it in my bag and let the strap hang out.


----------



## Pinkie*

melblvoe said:


> View attachment 4577550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Fendi


Beautiful


----------



## gelbergirl

I won a Vera Bradley handbag at a breast cancer auction event.
I stuffed the ballot box with $40 in tickets!


----------



## lilone

Haven't bought anything Prada for awhile, but I couldn't pass up on this cutie.  It holds a lot but is still a smaller size.  Love it!


----------



## Missbing

Been stalking the Evelyne PM for awhile and finally decided to buy.


----------



## BagLVer4Life

Birthday gift to myself...my one and only Chanel bag. I’m in love


----------



## fabuleux

BagLVer4Life said:


> Birthday gift to myself...my one and only Chanel bag. I’m in love


A lovely classic. Congratulations!


----------



## leuleu

Missbing said:


> Been stalking the Evelyne PM for awhile and finally decided to buy.
> 
> View attachment 4578194


The best bag ever ! 
You'll enjoy it very much.


----------



## asvalentine22

I got this perfect little MCM belt bag! I wasn’t a big fan of the brand initially, but the more I started seeing the print the more it grew on me. It comes with 2 straps so it can be worn crossbody or as a fanny pack. Perfect for our upcoming trip to Disney World! And it was almost half off!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BagLVer4Life said:


> Birthday gift to myself...my one and only Chanel bag. I’m in love


Beautiful!   Happy birthday my dear.


----------



## BagLVer4Life

Johnpauliegal said:


> Beautiful!   Happy birthday my dear.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Bumbles

melblvoe said:


> View attachment 4577550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First Fendi


This ones a winner!!


----------



## Penelopepursula

BagLVer4Life said:


> Birthday gift to myself...my one and only Chanel bag. I’m in love


It's gorgeous. Enjoy and Happy Birthday.


----------



## BagLVer4Life

Penelopepursula said:


> It's gorgeous. Enjoy and Happy Birthday.



Thank you Penelopepursula!!!


----------



## melblvoe

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love your Fendi piece.
> May I ask what it is.   A few months ago I bought this Fendi phone lanyard. I love it. I throw it in my bag and let the strap hang out.


Thank you  It's called Mon Tresor in mini size. Yes love what Fendi doing now, lots of interesting pieces. 


Bumbles said:


> This ones a winner!!


Thank you


----------



## melblvoe

Pinkie* said:


> Beautiful


Thank you


----------



## Melfontana

These booties are so light and comfortable - even with the heal


----------



## melblvoe

Have been thinking of the Peekaboo for a while


----------



## themeanreds

I saw this on Net-a-Porter and fell instantly in love. It's my first YSL bag and my first velvet bag. The Lou Medium Camera Bag in Deep Malachite quilted velvet


----------



## MyMelodyLV

I love these, I couldn’t resist.


----------



## kbell

themeanreds said:


> I saw this on Net-a-Porter and fell instantly in love. It's my first YSL bag and my first velvet bag. The Lou Medium Camera Bag in Deep Malachite quilted velvet
> View attachment 4585692



great color! ❤️


----------



## viclou67

I got this adorable shopping bag charm for my messenger bag.  The bag is 8 years old and it looks and smells like new.


----------



## Mikaelha

guys I'm not sure if for my first black bag to get the PM empreinte or the YSL, ughhhh or maybe other LV black bag like the alma bb.


----------



## Tonia55

Loving Coach lately!!! This is my new Tabby Hobo. Was thinking of the Graceful MM but this caught my eye and it has feet!


----------



## Iamminda

Tonia55 said:


> Loving Coach lately!!! This is my new Tabby Hobo. Was thinking of the Graceful MM but this caught my eye and it has feet!



I am a big hobo girl at heart—so I really like this one.  It reminds me a lot of the black Empreinte Metis Hobo.  Enjoy.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Iamminda said:


> I am a big hobo girl at heart—so I really like this one.  It reminds me a lot of the black Empreinte Metis Hobo.  Enjoy.


It is exactly model to the Metis hobo! I think I should buy one for my mom so she can have a bag to travel without worrying a expensive handbag.


----------



## Iamminda

BleuSaphir said:


> It is exactly model to the Metis hobo! I think I should buy one for my mom so she can have a bag to travel without worrying a expensive handbag.



So sweet of you to buy one for your Mom (I would love it if my DD got me one — too bad she is still in school and has no income, lol).


----------



## BleuSaphir

Iamminda said:


> So sweet of you to buy one for your Mom (I would love it if my DD got me one — too bad she is still in school and has no income, lol).


Perhaps when she finish schooling and lands on her desired industry with a degree. She would spoil you by then. If you have a son, definitely expect more love out them! Just my experience of having female friends. They don't treat their mom nicely compare to their brothers.  
I really want to plan something by her birthday in May. It definitely need to be LV.


----------



## KimTX

Tonia55 said:


> Loving Coach lately!!! This is my new Tabby Hobo. Was thinking of the Graceful MM but this caught my eye and it has feet!


It's like the Metis Hobo and the Marmont had a baby! I have always loved the coach clasps. Great looking bag!


----------



## praneha

Tonia55 said:


> Loving Coach lately!!! This is my new Tabby Hobo. Was thinking of the Graceful MM but this caught my eye and it has feet!


Very nice bag. Am planning to check this hobo bag. Enjoy ur new bag


----------



## iamthecutest

I'm officially in the Hermes "game" as some like to call it but I don't think of it as one since I love many varieties of their products


----------



## Melfontana

iamthecutest said:


> I'm officially in the Hermes "game" as some like to call it but I don't think of it as one since I love many varieties of their products
> View attachment 4597869


Congratulations  I love the color!


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

MyMelodyLV said:


> I love these, I couldn’t resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4587693


One of my favorites.   Congratulations!


----------



## fabuleux

I finally received my new Big Foot sneakers from Marni and I love them!


----------



## MooMooVT

fabuleux said:


> I finally received my new Big Foot sneakers from Marni and I love them!
> View attachment 4603696
> View attachment 4603697


Love these! They look great on you.


----------



## fabuleux

MooMooVT said:


> Love these! They look great on you.


Thank you @MooMooVT ! I'm surprised how comfy they are. I bought them online so I did not get a chance to try them. They're awesome!


----------



## cajhingle

when ‘the essentials’ is all i need


----------



## 1LV




----------



## BB8

SympathyDuet said:


> I love these little Valentino bags.
> Introducing Rose Poudre in smooth calfskin (for nights out), and Black in pebbled calfskin. Also picked up a new Givenchy scent. It's nice and light for daytime.


Such stylish little bags! I tried on the black grained leather one, but I think I have my heart set on one of the Poudre variations since I don't have anything in that colorway. On the Nordstrom website they offer this minibag in three grained variations of Poudre: "Poudre", "Rose Poudre", and "Poudre Rockstud.".  Since seeing your earlier post of the grained Poudre, and now this smooth one in Rose Poudre, you're the perfect person to ask: what is the difference in color btwn the two? I just cannot see a noticeable difference on the Nordstrom website, and unfortunately this bag is not available near me other than in black. Would you mind showing your two Poudres side by side? TIA.


----------



## reginaPhalange

My last non-LV purchase was the Celine Medium Cabas Phantom Tote this past summer as a birthday gift 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It also has the old logo from the Phoebe Philo era!


----------



## BagsB4Bros

reginaPhalange said:


> My last non-LV purchase was the Celine Medium Cabas Phantom Tote this past summer as a birthday gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4610374
> View attachment 4610375
> 
> It also has the old logo from the Phoebe Philo era!


How are you liking it? This is going to be my next purchase. Just can’t decide between the small and medium.


----------



## Momof3loveslv

Had a hard few months so treated myself for my birthday! My first Hermès!


----------



## fabuleux

Momof3loveslv said:


> Had a hard few months so treated myself for my birthday! My first Hermès!


Welcome to the Orange side!


----------



## 1LV

Instant creasing with the Brixton, but the comfort makes up for it!


----------



## Nivahra

Momof3loveslv said:


> Had a hard few months so treated myself for my birthday! My first Hermès!



How exciting! Congratulations, you chose one of the best bags in a perfect color[emoji173]️


----------



## reginaPhalange

Picked this up last weekend after brunch with some friends - perfect for my Gucci Soho Discos & since I wanted something small from the Marmont collection ♥️


----------



## frivofrugalista

Made my first Dior purchase two weeks ago. After 3 days of use the material started fading. Disappointed, will stick to LV


----------



## snibor

frivofrugalista said:


> Made my first Dior purchase two weeks ago. After 3 days of use the material started fading. Disappointed, will stick to LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614488


Are you taking back to store?


----------



## fabuleux

1LV said:


> Instant creasing with the Brixton, but the comfort makes up for it!
> 
> View attachment 4613451


Great shoes! I have a pair of Jordans in a similar leather and I love them. Very comfortable and timeless style.


----------



## Momof3loveslv

I feel like I’ve gone down a slippery slope!


----------



## frivofrugalista

snibor said:


> Are you taking back to store?



I will but doubt anything can be done. Purchased at Heathrow and receipt says must be returned to store of purchase.


----------



## snibor

frivofrugalista said:


> I will but doubt anything can be done. Purchased at Heathrow and receipt says must be returned to store of purchase.


Good luck with it.


----------



## Crazyaboutdembags

reginaPhalange said:


> My last non-LV purchase was the Celine Medium Cabas Phantom Tote this past summer as a birthday gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4610374
> View attachment 4610375
> 
> It also has the old logo from the Phoebe Philo era!



What do you think about this bag? I'm planning on getting the smaller one, how is the quality of the leather? Does it get scratched easily?


----------



## BagsB4Bros

Crazyaboutdembags said:


> What do you think about this bag? I'm planning on getting the smaller one, how is the quality of the leather? Does it get scratched easily?


I’d love to know this too!


----------



## Joeli7

A treat to celebrate reaching a certain savings goal, and to distract myself from a frustrating situation which luckily hasn't taken over my life. It took about three weeks for me to get a TPM Evie online and the bracelet in Bleu Abysse appeared just as I was starting to think plain black was OK.


----------



## SweetPandaBear

An early Christmas gift for myself - a Coach small wristlet.  It is super useful and the red is to die for!


----------



## ctimec

reginaPhalange said:


> My last non-LV purchase was the Celine Medium Cabas Phantom Tote this past summer as a birthday gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4610374
> View attachment 4610375
> 
> It also has the old logo from the Phoebe Philo era!


Love it! Have this same tote. I got one of the last ones with old logo at Nordstrom several months ago. The medium is great for work and travel. I want a small now!


----------



## BagsB4Bros

ctimec said:


> Love it! Have this same tote. I got one of the last ones with old logo at Nordstrom several months ago. The medium is great for work and travel. I want a small now!


Which Nordstrom location carries Celine?


----------



## Sunna

My Chistmas-present from myself to myself;  the beautiful Balenciaga Velo Metallic Edge


----------



## Tonia55

BleuSaphir said:


> It is exactly model to the Metis hobo! I think I should buy one for my mom so she can have a bag to travel without worrying a expensive handbag.


It’s on sale today at coach.com for $299. I’m thinking of getting one in saddle now. I still haven’t switched out of the bag. It’s become one of my favs out of my collection including my LV


----------



## reginaPhalange

BagsB4Bros said:


> How are you liking it? This is going to be my next purchase. Just can’t decide between the small and medium.


@BagsB4Bros - I’m absolutely loving it, from the minimalist aesthetic, the way the leather feels and how easy it is to use it’s probably my favourite tote that I’ve owned. The only difference for me is it’s a vertical tote vs horizontal (ie: Neverfull) so it’s deeper than any tote I’ve used before which was a change. I’d definitely recommend it and am looking at getting another one in the Small since it’s less deep, I just need to decide on a colour, maybe gray or taupe!


Crazyaboutdembags said:


> What do you think about this bag? I'm planning on getting the smaller one, how is the quality of the leather? Does it get scratched easily?


@Crazyaboutdembags - I’m loving this bag, it’s so easy to use and instantly elevates any outfit! I also think the quality of the leather is great & the bag is well-designed. I’d say the leather (soft grained calfskin) is much thicker than let’s say my Gucci Soho Discos or than LV’s Empreinte leather. Keep us posted on what colour you get, Celine offer so many stunning options  you can’t go wrong!


ctimec said:


> Love it! Have this same tote. I got one of the last ones with old logo at Nordstrom several months ago. The medium is great for work and travel. I want a small now!


 @ctimec I’m also looking at the small, what colour are you thinking of? I got one of the last (or maybe even the last) with the old logo at my boutique too, I hate the thought that any of my future Celine bags will have the new logo.
@Crazyaboutdembags & @BagsB4Bros I’ve posted some pictures below with the contents of my bag - it holds a lot without getting too heavy, I actually had my Soho Disco & a blanket scarf in it this past week with a notebook, water bottle and iPad:


----------



## BagsB4Bros

reginaPhalange said:


> @BagsB4Bros - I’m absolutely loving it, from the minimalist aesthetic, the way the leather feels and how easy it is to use it’s probably my favourite tote that I’ve owned. The only difference for me is it’s a vertical tote vs horizontal (ie: Neverfull) so it’s deeper than any tote I’ve used before which was a change. I’d definitely recommend it and am looking at getting another one in the Small since it’s less deep, I just need to decide on a colour, maybe gray or taupe!
> @Crazyaboutdembags - I’m loving this bag, it’s so easy to use and instantly elevates any outfit! I also think the quality of the leather is great & the bag is well-designed. I’d say the leather (soft grained calfskin) is much thicker than let’s say my Gucci Soho Discos or than LV’s Empreinte leather. Keep us posted on what colour you get, Celine offer so many stunning options  you can’t go wrong!
> @ctimec I’m also looking at the small, what colour are you thinking of? I got one of the last (or maybe even the last) with the old logo at my boutique too, I hate the thought that any of my future Celine bags will have the new logo.
> @Crazyaboutdembags & @BagsB4Bros I’ve posted some pictures below with the contents of my bag - it holds a lot without getting too heavy, I actually had my Soho Disco & a blanket scarf in it this past week with a notebook, water bottle and iPad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621387
> View attachment 4621391
> View attachment 4621393


Thank you so much! This was so so helpful!


----------



## Cams

Hubby got me the fusion rings from Georg jensen. I have always wanted them, I will have to add to my collection as they are a puzzle.


----------



## fabuleux

Cams said:


> Hubby got me the fusion rings from Georg jensen. I have always wanted them, I will have to add to my collection as they are a puzzle.


They look really cool!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Since LV won’t do a proper teal, snagged a Lindy 26! It’s such an odd bag but I really do like it.


----------



## fabuleux

mrsinsyder said:


> Since LV won’t do a proper teal, snagged a Lindy 26! It’s such an odd bag but I really do like it.
> View attachment 4621706


Gorgeous hue!


----------



## Joeli7

Cams said:


> Hubby got me the fusion rings from Georg jensen. I have always wanted them, I will have to add to my collection as they are a puzzle.


Looking forward to seeing pics of the matching earrings etc.!


----------



## mrsinsyder

fabuleux said:


> Gorgeous hue!


Thank you!! Bleu paon is right up my alley


----------



## Cams

fabuleux said:


> They look really cool!


Thank you


----------



## Cams

Joeli7 said:


> Looking forward to seeing pics of the matching earrings etc.!


Lol they not that cheap will have to wait a little lol. This company 5300 AUD lol.


----------



## viclou67

Celebrating the grand opening of the first Gucci boutique in Tennessee. I was only going to buy perfume but ended up with this instead.


----------



## PurseAndBags

viclou67 said:


> View attachment 4622055
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celebrating the grand opening of the first Gucci boutique in Tennessee. I was only going to buy perfume but ended up with this instead.


It's lovely!


----------



## EpiFanatic

My awesome new Zadig and Voltaire coat and shearling bumbag. I love this fun bag so much.


----------



## fabuleux

EpiFanatic said:


> My awesome new Zadig and Voltaire coat and shearling bumbag. I love this fun bag so much.
> View attachment 4623903


I love Zadig et Voltaire. Great style!


----------



## EpiFanatic

fabuleux said:


> I love Zadig et Voltaire. Great style!


Thanks @fabuleux!  I love this label so much. My DH got an awesome camo jacket that even I could not object to. And I will show you one crazy thing which you may know already. You’re gonna laugh. This coat comes with a hands free option. It’s for people who have to go in and out cold environments all the time, like New Yorkers in The winter. There are two straps in the lining and you so your coats hangs off you like a backpack and you don’t have to carry it. Isn’t that so awesome and ugly and fabulous at the same time?  It’s hilarious and what sold me on it.


----------



## kbell

EpiFanatic said:


> Thanks @fabuleux!  I love this label so much. My DH got an awesome camo jacket that even I could not object to. And I will show you one crazy thing which you may know already. You’re gonna laugh. This coat comes with a hands free option. It’s for people who have to go in and out cold environments all the time, like New Yorkers in The winter. There are two straps in the lining and you so your coats hangs off you like a backpack and you don’t have to carry it. Isn’t that so awesome and ugly and fabulous at the same time?  It’s hilarious and what sold me on it.
> View attachment 4624343


I have those in my Canada Goose parka - I’ve NEVER used them lol.


----------



## ditzydi

Got to unwrap the Coach Cassie for Christmas. Great alternative to my reverse pm for less than $200.  Took the tag to get heat stamped last night.


----------



## ditzydi

Oh and I ordered the petite Tory Burch Lee Radziwill.


----------



## hers4eva

kbell said:


> I have those in my Canada Goose parka - I’ve NEVER used them lol.



My CG has them as well.  I have only used its backpack style a few times.


----------



## fabuleux

ditzydi said:


> Got to unwrap the Coach Cassie for Christmas. Great alternative to my reverse pm for less than $200.  Took the tag to get heat stamped last night.


Very nice. Coach did well with this bag.


----------



## shelli1039

I can’t stop looking at my new YSL Niki!


----------



## fabuleux

I received this belt and these shoes as a gift during the holidays. I’m considering exchanging the belt buckle for something more discreet as I do not like “logo” hardware on belts. Yet, I must admit that I really enjoy this design compared to the more traditional Hermès belt buckles... I ll think about it for a while. The Paris loafers are made of Chèvre leather and are so comfortable! I feel very thankful for these beautiful gifts.


----------



## kbell

fabuleux said:


> I received this belt and these shoes as a gift during the holidays. I’m considering exchanging the belt buckle for something more discreet as I do not like “logo” hardware on belts. Yet, I must admit that I really enjoy this design compared to the more traditional Hermès belt buckles... I ll think about it for a while. The Paris loafers are made of Chèvre leather and are so comfortable! I feel very thankful for these beautiful gifts.
> View attachment 4628958
> View attachment 4628959


I think the belt buckle is discreet. A lot more so than the H on the shoes. At first glance, I wouldn’t know the belt was Hermes. In fact, take away those shoes & dustbags and I’d probably be clueless.


----------



## fabuleux

kbell said:


> I think the belt buckle is discreet. A lot more so than the H on the shoes. At first glance, I wouldn’t know the belt was Hermes. In fact, take away those shoes & dustbags and I’d probably be clueless.


That’s very interesting! Thanks for your feedback about the belt buckle. 
The hardware on the shoes doesn’t bother me.


----------



## EpiFanatic

kbell said:


> I think the belt buckle is discreet. A lot more so than the H on the shoes. At first glance, I wouldn’t know the belt was Hermes. In fact, take away those shoes & dustbags and I’d probably be clueless.


Agree wholeheartedly. I love that cool modern  looking buckle with 80s vibe. Not traditionally obvious H belt at all. Shoes?  Yeah less discreet.


----------



## ditzydi

kbell said:


> I think the belt buckle is discreet. A lot more so than the H on the shoes. At first glance, I wouldn’t know the belt was Hermes. In fact, take away those shoes & dustbags and I’d probably be clueless.


This!  I like the belt!


----------



## Butterlite

I don’t think the belt screams Logo at all. In fact, if I had not seen it laying on it’s dust bag,, and this wasn’t a luxury forum, I would not have immediately thought Hermès.


----------



## Havanese 28

shelli1039 said:


> I can’t stop looking at my new YSL Niki!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625174


I got this bag for Christmas, too.  I absolutely LOVE it, and the black on black is so edgy while still being sophisticated.  The Medium is a great size.  Enjoy your Niki!


----------



## Havanese 28

fabuleux said:


> I received this belt and these shoes as a gift during the holidays. I’m considering exchanging the belt buckle for something more discreet as I do not like “logo” hardware on belts. Yet, I must admit that I really enjoy this design compared to the more traditional Hermès belt buckles... I ll think about it for a while. The Paris loafers are made of Chèvre leather and are so comfortable! I feel very thankful for these beautiful gifts.
> View attachment 4628958
> View attachment 4628959


Impeccable style!  I love the timeless aesthetic while also being modern.  The belt is great, and the buckle definitely doesn’t jump out as being “ logo”.  It’s a nice update that’s more casual, yet polished.  Someone was very good to you!


----------



## Nikki528

ditzydi said:


> Got to unwrap the Coach Cassie for Christmas. Great alternative to my reverse pm for less than $200.  Took the tag to get heat stamped last night.


I got a Cassie for Christmas too and I love it!!


----------



## baninny

I got this cutie from the hubby this Xmas - perfect timing because it increased in price a couple of days ago! ❤️


----------



## cajhingle

what HB got me for xmas


----------



## shelli1039

Havanese 28 said:


> I got this bag for Christmas, too.  I absolutely LOVE it, and the black on black is so edgy while still being sophisticated.  The Medium is a great size.  Enjoy your Niki!



Yes I agree about it being edgy and also the perfect size! Enjoy yours as well!


----------



## Momof3loveslv

On vacation and picked up these two little cuties.


----------



## Havanese 28

Received this as a Christmas gift


----------



## fabuleux

Double trouble! 
I’m new to Un Jardin sur la Lagune but couldn’t resist the notes.


----------



## 1LV




----------



## lilone

First ever Bottega Veneta...the leather and the quality are unbelievable!  Holds quite a bit and the shoulder straps are buttery soft.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## EpiFanatic

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4633614
> 
> Double trouble!
> I’m new to Un Jardin sur la Lagune but couldn’t resist the notes.


Love sur la Langune.


----------



## Bumbles

Momof3loveslv said:


> On vacation and picked up these two little cuties.


Very cute bag!


----------



## MoyJoy

I cheated but didn’t leave Mr. Vuitton out (the mono eclipse toilet pouch)


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Bought this two from Rome recently.


----------



## leuleu

Cams said:


> Hubby got me the fusion rings from Georg jensen. I have always wanted them, I will have to add to my collection as they are a puzzle.


SUPER rings !


----------



## candypoo

My Micro Mulberry x Acne Studios Bayswater  Stinking cute!


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Mulberry Lily (pre-loved) 
Hermes Bracelet
Chanel Passport cover


----------



## oatmeal_raisin

I got a pair of the Hermes Siberie boots last week during the Paris Hermes sale!  Such beautiful  boots!  This is my second pair of Hermes Men’s boots I have purchased for myself.​


fabuleux said:


> _Day_ _of_ _the_ _Boots_​I went to Louis Vuitton today and browsed for quite a long time with my SA’s help. I must say that nothing caught my attention. The DG Pixel was on display but I find it terribly ugly. The other bags were boring. The shoes and RTW are just not my style: too loud and sporty. So I left Louis Vuitton with nothing, a rare occurrence for me.  Although these days I feel more and more disconnected from LV’s collections.
> 
> Afterward, I stopped by Dior and Gucci, but same story. Dior Homme was plain boring. The Gucci collections are simultaneously cool and ridiculous. Too much for a simple guy like me.
> 
> Next I went to Bottega Veneta where I found this lovely pair of boots. I love the simplicity in design with the subtle detail on the back. And so comfortable! The color is much warmer in real life. Everything is packed away so I m using the website photos.
> View attachment 4293047
> View attachment 4293048
> 
> Last, but not least, I went to Hermès and fell in love with these stunning calfskin “Sibérie” boots. The leather is incredible, the details are perfect. I’m in love!
> View attachment 4293050
> View attachment 4293051
> 
> I might wear these boots to bed tonight!
> 
> For me, 2018 was the year I rediscovered Hermès and truly became a fan. The quality is superb and the designs are timeless.
> 
> #OrangeBoxesForFabuleux
> ​


----------



## elenachoe

I got this prada messanger bag preloved but neverused .  Hope to receive it soon.
Plan to use it for travel & daily casual look


----------



## EpiFanatic

Pouffy Chanel. Ugh. Love this crazy bag.


----------



## earswithfeet

Just clicked the button and bought my first Fendi bag. The Peekaboo medium in a very pretty blue. Just love the outside pockets. Can't wait for this beauty to arrive


----------



## Grande Latte

I forgot to post. This is my YSL mini Lou from the holiday season. It's very lightweight and functional. Highly recommend. Shhh....don't tell Mr. Vuitton, but lately I've been addicted to YSL.


----------



## fabuleux

earswithfeet said:


> Just clicked the button and bought my first Fendi bag. The Peekaboo medium in a very pretty blue. Just love the outside pockets. Can't wait for this beauty to arrive
> View attachment 4649203


That bag looks awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Got the Mulberry Darley medium in oxblood in the sale today.
Would love LV to do a nice oxblood colour.


----------



## itsmree

fabuleux said:


> Another cheat: New Voltige sneakers in black from Hermès.
> View attachment 4526922
> View attachment 4526923
> 
> This is years ahead of whatever hideous crap LV is releasing in the men’s shoe department these days (especially sneakers).


those are amazing... are they heavy though?   i love the birkenstocks(?) photo bombing under your couch!


----------



## itsmree

candypoo said:


> My Micro Mulberry x Acne Studios Bayswater  Stinking cute!
> View attachment 4642056


that is G.O.R.G.E.O.U.S.


----------



## fabuleux

itsmree said:


> those are amazing... are they heavy though?   i love the birkenstocks(?) photo bombing under your couch!


They're not particularly heavy but they're definitely not light weight. I love these shoes! 
And yes, in my home, everyone has at least one pair of Birkenstocks! We love them!


----------



## cheidel

oatmeal_raisin said:


> I got a pair of the Hermes Siberie boots last week during the Paris Hermes sale!  Such beautiful  boots!  This is my second pair of Hermes Men’s boots I have purchased for myself.​


Love them!!!


----------



## Tryster0

Bought this Prada bag for when the weather isn't so kind to vachetta. Loving how easy to live with it is.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Grande Latte said:


> I forgot to post. This is my YSL mini Lou from the holiday season. It's very lightweight and functional. Highly recommend. Shhh....don't tell Mr. Vuitton, but lately I've been addicted to YSL.
> View attachment 4649258


Sooo cute! I love YSL lately too. This bag is a cutie.


----------



## chloebagfreak

shelli1039 said:


> I can’t stop looking at my new YSL Niki!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625174


Congratulations! I love Niki 
I have this in medium with black hardware! The leather is amazing!


----------



## DrTr

I am beyond thrilled, but I was able to finally bring my HG bag home!  Introducing my brand new Hermes Kelly 28 in anemone evercolor leather with gold hardware!  Someone needs to pinch me, I can’t believe she’s real and she’s mine!
I also bought a calvi card case in anemone as a small matching wallet and a jungle love love twilly scarf to wrap her handle. Nervous to take her out, but I’m working up the courage!!


----------



## Penelopepursula

DrTr said:


> I am beyond thrilled, but I was able to finally bring my HG bag home!  Introducing my brand new Hermes Kelly 28 in anemone evercolor leather with gold hardware!  Someone needs to pinch me, I can’t believe she’s real and she’s mine!
> I also bought a calvi card case in anemone as a small matching wallet and a jungle love love twilly scarf to wrap her handle. Nervous to take her out, but I’m working up the courage!!
> 
> View attachment 4654688
> View attachment 4654689


Congratulations! That is one beautiful bag!


----------



## PamK

DrTr said:


> I am beyond thrilled, but I was able to finally bring my HG bag home!  Introducing my brand new Hermes Kelly 28 in anemone evercolor leather with gold hardware!  Someone needs to pinch me, I can’t believe she’s real and she’s mine!
> I also bought a calvi card case in anemone as a small matching wallet and a jungle love love twilly scarf to wrap her handle. Nervous to take her out, but I’m working up the courage!!
> Congratulations! That color is amazing! ❤️
> 
> View attachment 4654688
> View attachment 4654689


----------



## Venessa84

DrTr said:


> I am beyond thrilled, but I was able to finally bring my HG bag home!  Introducing my brand new Hermes Kelly 28 in anemone evercolor leather with gold hardware!  Someone needs to pinch me, I can’t believe she’s real and she’s mine!
> I also bought a calvi card case in anemone as a small matching wallet and a jungle love love twilly scarf to wrap her handle. Nervous to take her out, but I’m working up the courage!!
> 
> View attachment 4654688
> View attachment 4654689



This is a stunning beauty! I’d be thrilled and nervous too but you can do it!!


----------



## DrTr

Penelopepursula said:


> Congratulations! That is one beautiful bag!






Venessa84 said:


> This is a stunning beauty! I’d be thrilled and nervous too but you can do it!!


Thank you all and thanks for the moral support on taking her out in the world Venessa84!!


----------



## shayna07

I’m definitely an LV girl but here is my Marc Jacobs pillow bag in the color Oregano . The feel of this leather is amazing! It has a pochette Métis shape. So far I love it! The green color is actually a neutral. 

P.S. Excuse my 21 week pregnant belly


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> I am beyond thrilled, but I was able to finally bring my HG bag home!  Introducing my brand new Hermes Kelly 28 in anemone evercolor leather with gold hardware!  Someone needs to pinch me, I can’t believe she’s real and she’s mine!
> I also bought a calvi card case in anemone as a small matching wallet and a jungle love love twilly scarf to wrap her handle. Nervous to take her out, but I’m working up the courage!!
> 
> View attachment 4654688
> View attachment 4654689


Wow! What a gorgeous colour. It’s simply stunning. Congrats to you, and esp love the matching calvi! Yes please use her and take her out. This beauty needs to be shown off in all her glory. Just take her out on a sunny day and take some action pics for us! What a way to start the new year! I’m super excited for you


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> I am beyond thrilled, but I was able to finally bring my HG bag home!  Introducing my brand new Hermes Kelly 28 in anemone evercolor leather with gold hardware!  Someone needs to pinch me, I can’t believe she’s real and she’s mine!
> I also bought a calvi card case in anemone as a small matching wallet and a jungle love love twilly scarf to wrap her handle. Nervous to take her out, but I’m working up the courage!!
> 
> View attachment 4654688
> View attachment 4654689


Stunning beauty!!!!


----------



## BooYah

DrTr said:


> I am beyond thrilled, but I was able to finally bring my HG bag home!  Introducing my brand new Hermes Kelly 28 in anemone evercolor leather with gold hardware!  Someone needs to pinch me, I can’t believe she’s real and she’s mine!
> I also bought a calvi card case in anemone as a small matching wallet and a jungle love love twilly scarf to wrap her handle. Nervous to take her out, but I’m working up the courage!!
> 
> View attachment 4654688
> View attachment 4654689



Absolutely GORGEOUS
It would be a sin not to wear that beauty out & about and show her off 
Congrats on acquiring your HG


----------



## BB8

Adding these two beauties to my collection. Love them.


----------



## KEW84

Tryster0 said:


> Bought this Prada bag for when the weather isn't so kind to vachetta. Loving how easy to live with it is.


I need this bag!!!!


----------



## jorjaiso

Been wanting something Hermes. Found the perfect “something.”  Gorgeous wallet


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> I am beyond thrilled, but I was able to finally bring my HG bag home!  Introducing my brand new Hermes Kelly 28 in anemone evercolor leather with gold hardware!  Someone needs to pinch me, I can’t believe she’s real and she’s mine!
> I also bought a calvi card case in anemone as a small matching wallet and a jungle love love twilly scarf to wrap her handle. Nervous to take her out, but I’m working up the courage!!
> 
> View attachment 4654688
> View attachment 4654689



Huge Congrats DrTr .  This is the most stunning Kelly I have ever seen.  This color is absolutely phenomenal.  I am happy for you that you got your beautiful HG .  Enjoy!


----------



## fabuleux

jorjaiso said:


> Been wanting something Hermes. Found the perfect “something.”  Gorgeous wallet
> View attachment 4661654
> View attachment 4661655
> View attachment 4661656


Is it Chèvre leather? 
It’s beautiful. Big congrats!!


----------



## kbell

DrTr said:


> I am beyond thrilled, but I was able to finally bring my HG bag home!  Introducing my brand new Hermes Kelly 28 in anemone evercolor leather with gold hardware!  Someone needs to pinch me, I can’t believe she’s real and she’s mine!
> I also bought a calvi card case in anemone as a small matching wallet and a jungle love love twilly scarf to wrap her handle. Nervous to take her out, but I’m working up the courage!!
> 
> View attachment 4654688
> View attachment 4654689


That color! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## GJ*

Back from Paris


----------



## mrs.JC

My hubby completely took me by surprise this year for Valentine’s Day. We agreed weeks ago that we weren’t going to exchange gifts since we just bought a second car and are pumping money into it to pay it off by Summer.

Then yesterday he surprised me with the iPhone 11 Pro Max (haven’t upgraded phones in 3+ years) and a gorgeous, like new Mono zippy from a collection I’ve admired since it released but had missed out on. I had no idea he was listening to me when I mentioned months ago how I wanted a Mono wallet (since I have a vernis, DE and DA one).

[emoji3059]


----------



## LV_4ever

My birthday present


----------



## leooh

My new vanity case from Dior!


----------



## WinterBlossom89

Got really tired of stalking Favorite MM and keep on hearing the magnet issue.
So I chose this mini bag which is a bit smaller than Favorite MM but my very essentials fits just about right.


----------



## LVinCali

Banned myself from LV and Goyard on my trip to London, but got some goodies from a Burberry and a watch [emoji173]️


----------



## iamthecutest

Hermes Trocadero mules and Avantage sneakers


----------



## Bumbles

leooh said:


> My new vanity case from Dior!


Very pretty


----------



## leooh

Bumbles said:


> Very pretty


Thanks


----------



## leooh

I cheated again, but redeemed myself with a new OTG MM purchase

Group photo of my Feb purchases... and shopping ban till Nov!


----------



## snibor

leooh said:


> I cheated again, but redeemed myself with a new OTG MM purchase
> 
> Group photo of my Feb purchases... and shopping ban till Nov!


Lovely!  Packaging on Dior is stunning


----------



## leooh

snibor said:


> Lovely!  Packaging on Dior is stunning


Thanks snibor! Yes, and I’m even thinking of framing the paper bag


----------



## EpiFanatic

I’m so on ban island for everything after these.


----------



## Venessa84

EpiFanatic said:


> I’m so on ban island for everything after these.
> 
> View attachment 4669389



These are gorgeous!


----------



## Venessa84

I feel like I’m having an equal love affair with other brands and LV this month so LV can’t be too mad. Picked up some items from Dior (Lady Dior in Matte Grey which I’m now obsessed with, espadrilles, Dioraddict, and Diorama WOC) 




Also loving this Fendi StrapYou in python


----------



## EveyB

Venessa84 said:


> I feel like I’m having an equal love affair with other brands and LV this month so LV can’t be too mad. Picked up some items from Dior (Lady Dior in Matte Grey which I’m now obsessed with, espadrilles, Dioraddict, and Diorama WOC)
> 
> View attachment 4669911
> 
> 
> Also loving this Fendi StrapYou in python
> 
> View attachment 4669912


I understand your love affair with Dior - these are really gorgeous! Congrats and enjoy them!


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> I feel like I’m having an equal love affair with other brands and LV this month so LV can’t be too mad. Picked up some items from Dior (Lady Dior in Matte Grey which I’m now obsessed with, espadrilles, Dioraddict, and Diorama WOC)
> 
> View attachment 4669911
> 
> 
> Also loving this Fendi StrapYou in python
> 
> View attachment 4669912



Another beautiful haul — I especially  that gorgeous grey L.D. .  Enjoy


----------



## Bagologist

For the first time in 10 years, I bought a non-Apple phone. Samsung Galaxy Z Flip sold me on its ability to fit into my mini structured bags. Oh and it can double as a compact!


----------



## kbell

Bagologist said:


> For the first time in 10 years, I bought a non-Apple phone. Samsung Galaxy Z Flip sold me on its ability to fit into my mini structured bags. Oh and it can double as a compact!
> 
> View attachment 4670518
> View attachment 4670519
> View attachment 4670520


That is cool looking!


----------



## Missydora

Heathrow airport duty free buy Cartier Santos watch


----------



## TangerineKandy

Bagologist said:


> For the first time in 10 years, I bought a non-Apple phone. Samsung Galaxy Z Flip sold me on its ability to fit into my mini structured bags. Oh and it can double as a compact!
> 
> View attachment 4670518
> View attachment 4670519
> View attachment 4670520


Nice!!! On Christmas eve I upgraded from my galaxy s8 to the galaxy s10! Hope you enjoy the Z Flip!


----------



## Bagologist

TangerineKandy said:


> Nice!!! On Christmas eve I upgraded from my galaxy s8 to the galaxy s10! Hope you enjoy the Z Flip!


Thank you! Already loving the Flip! Enjoy your s10!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Thank you!


Bagologist said:


> Thank you! Already loving the Flip! Enjoy your s10!


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> Another beautiful haul — I especially  that gorgeous grey L.D. .  Enjoy



Thank you lady! 


Bagologist said:


> For the first time in 10 years, I bought a non-Apple phone. Samsung Galaxy Z Flip sold me on its ability to fit into my mini structured bags. Oh and it can double as a compact!
> 
> View attachment 4670518
> View attachment 4670519
> View attachment 4670520



I haven’t seen this one yet. Very cool!


----------



## electricolor

Not the best shot, but I picked up a few things from Chanel, and a scarf from Dior today!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

electricolor said:


> Not the best shot, but I picked up a few things from Chanel, and a scarf from Dior today!
> View attachment 4672489



LOVE your haul! Gorgeous pieces.


----------



## electricolor

Swe3tGirl said:


> LOVE your haul! Gorgeous pieces.


Thank you!! I love all of them too


----------



## fabuleux

A tiny cheat: I ordered Chanel’s Boy Lip Balm. A pretty nice and unnecessary product!


----------



## MorgLaw

LV_4ever said:


> My birthday present
> View attachment 4666446



Really nice, love the color very much! 
And happy late birthday!


----------



## MorgLaw

LV_4ever said:


> My birthday present
> View attachment 4666446



Really nice, love the color very much! 
And happy late birthday!


----------



## izzle

I tried this bag on when I was in Paris last month and ended up not purchasing it. I have regretted not pulling the trigger everyday since I've been back from my trip. I saw one on FashionPhile in brand new condition and knew I couldn't pass it up!!! I was so excited that I actually drove an hour to the FashionPhile headquarters yesterday to pick it up. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## BleuSaphir

izzle said:


> I tried this bag on when I was in Paris last month and ended up not purchasing it. I have regretted not pulling the trigger everyday since I've been back from my trip. I saw one on FashionPhile in brand new condition and knew I couldn't pass it up!!! I was so excited that I actually drove an hour to the FashionPhile headquarters yesterday to pick it up. Thank you for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4675014



soo cute!


----------



## Cool Gal

I’m officially joining the Ban Island because of these two & SO Kelly which is still in production


----------



## shalomjude

Something to beat my insomnia
An indoor smart trainer ... WAHOO
Only need one more bike to round off the collection


----------



## Chanellover2015

electricolor said:


> Not the best shot, but I picked up a few things from Chanel, and a scarf from Dior today!
> View attachment 4672489



oh la la I’m debating on getting a scarf from Dior since I don’t have any yet. Debating between a 100% silk or the 70% wool and 30% one from their new collection. I’ve also posted my question on the Dior forum but waiting to hear on it yet.

do you have any intel on the durability on dior scarves??


----------



## BB8

I couldn't resist this mini.  So adorable, and yet so functional!


----------



## Sunshine mama

leooh said:


> My new vanity case from Dior!


So cute!
Will you be using this only as a vanity case or as a bag also?


----------



## leooh

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!
> Will you be using this only as a vanity case or as a bag also?


I’ve been using it as a bag with the chain strap! And getting compliments from my colleagues


----------



## Grande Latte

No. I didn't purchase this Moschino beaded leather clutch for $1800+. But it's super cute. It's so out there I wanted to scream and share. Have fun looking at these pics!!!

But I seriously wouldn't mind a coin purse or small pouch with a funky cereal design. I'd totally buy it!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Celine Small Cabas Phantom


----------



## Kylie M

Grande Latte said:


> I forgot to post. This is my YSL mini Lou from the holiday season. It's very lightweight and functional. Highly recommend. Shhh....don't tell Mr. Vuitton, but lately I've been addicted to YSL.
> View attachment 4649258



It’s caught my attention but the issue for me, is the exact reason I’ve fallen... “The Size”

Honestly, your opinion... is it a good size? What do you use it for and put in it etc??? If you don’t mind me asking???


----------



## Grande Latte

Kylie M said:


> It’s caught my attention but the issue for me, is the exact reason I’ve fallen... “The Size”
> 
> Honestly, your opinion... is it a good size? What do you use it for and put in it etc??? If you don’t mind me asking???



I don't know the size, just came across this bag and decided to share photos. It's so funky. Probably will fit a phone and small compact wallet. Fun for a young girl.


----------



## earswithfeet

I have this bag reserved until tonight. I'm just not sure it's genuine, 'cause I've never seen it in this size...
Fell in love with this Gucci Marmont in the large size


I also opened a thread in the Gucci forum asking for help. No answers so far 
Not even Gucci CS could help...
Maybe somebody here can help a fellow addict out? I don't want to end up buying a fake.
TIA


----------



## Sunshine mama

Grande Latte said:


> No. I didn't purchase this Moschino beaded leather clutch for $1800+. But it's super cute. It's so out there I wanted to scream and share. Have fun looking at these pics!!!
> 
> But I seriously wouldn't mind a coin purse or small pouch with a funky cereal design. I'd totally buy it!
> View attachment 4679393
> View attachment 4679394
> View attachment 4679395
> View attachment 4679396


Thank you for sharing. I love so out there bags!


----------



## jaschultze

Winter’sJoy said:


> Celine Small Cabas Phantom


What color is this? It's beautiful -- enjoy!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

jaschultze said:


> What color is this? It's beautiful -- enjoy!


It is taupe although it looks sorta grey in the photo. Thank you!


----------



## Venessa84

Picked these out before all of the craziness began 
	

		
			
		

		
	




So Black Chanel Reissue 226 and Cartier Love Cuff 
Also including my new obsession...diamonds. My upgraded ring to celebrate 10 years of being married this year!


----------



## Just.Stine

Rika starbag pre-loved


----------



## Just.Stine

Annelise Michelsen bracelet from 24 Séveres Paris and a chakra Solar Plexus necklace from Pilgrim


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Picked these out before all of the craziness began
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695208
> View attachment 4695209
> 
> So Black Chanel Reissue 226 and Cartier Love Cuff
> Also including my new obsession...diamonds. My upgraded ring to celebrate 10 years of being married this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695212



All gorgeous Venessa . You already know how much I love your gorgeous HG Reissue. Glad to finally (lol) see your Cartier goodie. I am very fascinated by the Love bracelet/cuff and the whole romantic meaning.  And finally, Happy 10th Anniversary—what a beautiful upgrade for your ring.  Enjoy


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Venessa84 said:


> Picked these out before all of the craziness began
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695208
> View attachment 4695209
> 
> So Black Chanel Reissue 226 and Cartier Love Cuff
> Also including my new obsession...diamonds. My upgraded ring to celebrate 10 years of being married this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695212


All blingy & very beautiful!! Happy 10th Anniversary @Venessa84


----------



## Hermezzy

Winter’sJoy said:


> Celine Small Cabas Phantom


Gorgeous leather, gorgeous color, gorgeous style...I adore exquisite neutral bags and this is one of them!


----------



## vesna

I needed a bag for my LV large silk scarf .... PS1 medium in Chianti


----------



## Venessa84

Just.Stine said:


> Annelise Michelsen bracelet from 24 Séveres Paris and a chakra Solar Plexus necklace from Pilgrim
> View attachment 4695241
> 
> View attachment 4695242
> 
> View attachment 4695243
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695244
> 
> View attachment 4695245
> 
> View attachment 4695246



This is beautiful! Love how delicate it looks.


----------



## Venessa84

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> All blingy & very beautiful!! Happy 10th Anniversary @Venessa84





Iamminda said:


> All gorgeous Venessa . You already know how much I love your gorgeous HG Reissue. Glad to finally (lol) see your Cartier goodie. I am very fascinated by the Love bracelet/cuff and the whole romantic meaning.  And finally, Happy 10th Anniversary—what a beautiful upgrade for your ring.  Enjoy



You both are always so sweet and thank you very much!! 

@lamminda, the bracelet or cuff are definitely worth checking out. I went in thinking I wanted the bracelet and the SA convinced me it would not work for my active lifestyle. The cuff still has the classic look but can be taken on and off daily.


----------



## SpeedyJC

I have cheated on LV alot. I kind of got into a black bag kick over the past few months. These are purchases starting with January which is my Maison Margiela glam slam bag that after going to not one, not two but finally a third boutique I was able to buy it. Second and third pic is my YSL reversible tote which I was happy to finally have found one in perfect condition on Annes Fab Finds since cant buy it new anymore(also in pic is purse organizer I ordered for it). The fourth photo is my Elleme puffer Raisin bag, just found out about this brand and am very happy with it, the bag was made in Italy and it very good quality.  Third is the Phillip Lim medium Pashli bag which I have always wanted but was too nervous about how heavy it can get. I do find it gets heavy if I really fill it up but I figure at least if someone tried to rob me I can knock them out with it.


----------



## fabuleux

SpeedyJC said:


> I have cheated on LV alot. I kind of got into a black bag kick over the past few months. These are purchases starting with January which is my Maison Margiela glam slam bag that after going to not one, not two but finally a third boutique I was able to buy it. Second and third pic is my YSL reversible tote which I was happy to finally have found one in perfect condition on Annes Fab Finds since cant buy it new anymore(also in pic is purse organizer I ordered for it). The fourth photo is my Elleme puffer Raisin bag, just found out about this brand and am very happy with it, the bag was made in Italy and it very good quality.  Third is the Phillip Lim medium Pashli bag which I have always wanted but was too nervous about how heavy it can get. I do find it gets heavy if I really fill it up but I figure at least if someone tried to rob me I can knock them out with it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698378
> View attachment 4698381
> View attachment 4698382
> View attachment 4698383
> View attachment 4698384


I love your Margiela bag!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Hoping all of this is over soon so I can wear these


----------



## SpeedyJC

fabuleux said:


> I love your Margiela bag!



Awe thank you. Nice seeing you Fab!


----------



## Venessa84

Winter’sJoy said:


> Hoping all of this is over soon so I can wear these



These are hot!! I hope you get to wear them soon too...is it weird that I miss wearing my heels?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Venessa84 said:


> These are hot!! I hope you get to wear them soon too...is it weird that I miss wearing my heels?


Thanks! No, not weird at all! I’m about to get dressed up and walk around the house I’m so bored and missing normal life lol.


----------



## Venessa84

Winter’sJoy said:


> Thanks! No, not weird at all! I’m about to get dressed up and walk around the house I’m so bored and missing normal life lol.



I’ve did that a couple of days ago...


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Venessa84 said:


> I’ve did that a couple of days ago...


Good for you! Sadly, I have been living in lounge ware. I go from pajamas to loungeware. Lol


----------



## hotgalaxy

Chanellover2015 said:


> oh la la I’m debating on getting a scarf from Dior since I don’t have any yet. Debating between a 100% silk or the 70% wool and 30% one from their new collection. I’ve also posted my question on the Dior forum but waiting to hear on it yet.
> 
> do you have any intel on the durability on dior scarves??


I bought a Dior scarf in London 3 years ago,whilst travelling for 7 months, wore it just about every day, its still in pristine condition (100% silk) (slightly softer than my Hermes scarves, probably due to the wearing each day).


----------



## Dany_37

Venessa84 said:


> Picked these out before all of the craziness began
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695208
> View attachment 4695209
> 
> So Black Chanel Reissue 226 and Cartier Love Cuff
> Also including my new obsession...diamonds. My upgraded ring to celebrate 10 years of being married this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4695212
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QU



Everything is beautiful


----------



## Venessa84

Dany_37 said:


> Everything is beautiful



Thank you Dany_37!!


----------



## Venessa84

Mr. Vuitton might be serving me with divorce papers with all of this cheating. I was able to score a Chanel Trendy CC in a beautiful blue color 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I actually tried this capucines on b4 the lockdown 
	

		
			
		

		
	



But I had to face reality on this cutie being way too small for my lifestyle. If it only it came in the PM size I’d be all over it.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Venessa84 said:


> Mr. Vuitton might be serving me with divorce papers with all of this cheating. I was able to score a Chanel Trendy CC in a beautiful blue color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703225
> 
> I actually tried this capucines on b4 the lockdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703227
> 
> But I had to face reality on this cutie being way too small for my lifestyle. If it only it came in the PM size I’d be all over it.


 Absolutely gorgeous. I don’t own any Chanel pieces. Enjoy your beautiful bag. Wow. Gorgeous color.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Just adding a modest Gucci sporty watch I got for hubby at Nordstrom rack.


----------



## Venessa84

Johnpauliegal said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. I don’t own any Chanel pieces. Enjoy your beautiful bag. Wow. Gorgeous color.



Aww thank you!! I’ll always love my LVs but Chanel has some really beautiful pieces.


----------



## LuxePup

Bought this beauty from Nordstrom Canada and it was on sale! I can’t get over how vibrant the blue is.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Since LV gave me issues I also bought this Gucci flip bracelet watch. I love it so much




If LV don’t want my money. Hey no worries.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Mr. Vuitton might be serving me with divorce papers with all of this cheating. I was able to score a Chanel Trendy CC in a beautiful blue color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703225
> 
> I actually tried this capucines on b4 the lockdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703227
> 
> But I had to face reality on this cutie being way too small for my lifestyle. If it only it came in the PM size I’d be all over it.


Such a beautiful color Venessa! Congrats!


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a beautiful color Venessa! Congrats!



Thank you @Sunshine mama. I’m already obsessed with the bag so I had to get it in another color.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Reissue camera bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

SpeedyJC said:


> Reissue camera bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711783


Such lovely leather!!!


----------



## Iamminda

SpeedyJC said:


> Reissue camera bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4711783



I LOVE this gorgeous bag (ever since I saw a pic of SJP carrying it).  I wanted a grey one (in this size) but settled for a metallic black one a few years back.


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Thank you @Sunshine mama. I’m already obsessed with the bag so I had to get it in another color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710251



Oh, I like this one too — what a pretty color.  I think you picked two great colors (so far, maybe more soon? ) to rotate throughout the year. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Venessa84

We shall see! I couldn’t resist getting this bag in a darker color for some variety especially after seeing and feeling how lush the leather is on this bag. These are forever pieces.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sunshine mama said:


> Such lovely leather!!!


 it

Yes, it really. is.



Iamminda said:


> I LOVE this gorgeous bag (ever since I saw a pic of SJP carrying it).  I wanted a grey one (in this size) but settled for a metallic black one a few years back.



Right? I saw pics of her with it too. I been wanting a camera bag for a long time but couldn't find one without a musty smell or some other issue or in the color I wanted. When this popped up on Yoogi's a couple weeks ago I snacthed it right up.

Metallic black is so chic too.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Shhhh! I won’t tell if you don’t tell... Chanel boy woc


----------



## Iamminda

Winter’sJoy said:


> Shhhh! I won’t tell if you don’t tell... Chanel boy woc



Congrats on your first CC — it’s very pretty!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your first CC — it’s very pretty!


Thank you!!! I can’t wait for more!


----------



## bibs76




----------



## LVLoveaffair

I’ve only been cheating for a few months.  I can’t wait to carry these babies over the summer. For now I’m enjoying them in my closet, staying safe from germs.


----------



## 1LV

LVLoveaffair said:


> I’ve only been cheating for a few months.  I can’t wait to carry these babies over the summer. For now I’m enjoying them in my closet, staying safe from germs.


So pretty!!


----------



## LVLoveaffair

1LV said:


> So pretty!!


Thanks! There’s just something about the flowers that make me happy- adding some joy during these crazy times.


----------



## Bumbles

LVLoveaffair said:


> I’ve only been cheating for a few months.  I can’t wait to carry these babies over the summer. For now I’m enjoying them in my closet, staying safe from germs.


Gorgeous goodies and all matchy matchy. My fav!


----------



## Venessa84

My last 2 LV cheats...


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Céline Le 16


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Chanel Small Ocase


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> My last 2 LV cheats...
> View attachment 4716647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Céline Le 16
> View attachment 4716648
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Small Ocase



Congrats on these two pretty newbies .  I like this Celine better than the Rose des Vents (more gorgeous colors to choose from and not having the lock in the middle).  Enjoy


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on these two pretty newbies .  I like this Celine better than the Rose des Vents (more gorgeous colors to choose from and not having the lock in the middle).  Enjoy



I never got to see the Rose des vents in person but seeing it online and comparing it to the Le 16, it really came down to this beautiful burgundy color and getting it 40% off helped too. 

Thank you so much for your kind words!


----------



## Just.Stine

Becksøndergaard bag ☺️


----------



## Just.Stine

And my new Adidas bumbag


----------



## S.slack

My New YSL card holder


----------



## EpiFanatic

Venessa84 said:


> Mr. Vuitton might be serving me with divorce papers with all of this cheating. I was able to score a Chanel Trendy CC in a beautiful blue color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703225
> 
> I actually tried this capucines on b4 the lockdown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703227
> 
> But I had to face reality on this cutie being way too small for my lifestyle. If it only it came in the PM size I’d be all over it.


That blue is so beautiful.  I love it...


----------



## Venessa84

EpiFanatic said:


> That blue is so beautiful.  I love it...



Aww thanks EF!! I do love a beautiful blue.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

S.slack said:


> My New YSL card holder


OMG that is beautiful!!


----------



## S.slack

Work_For_Purse said:


> OMG that is beautiful!!


Thank you Saks has been having a lot of sales I was able to get it for $50 off!


----------



## NeLVoe

My first Kate Spade


----------



## mrsinsyder

I got those Loeffler Randall sandals I’ve been wanting forever. They were almost half off at Saks. I’d hoped for the nude color but they were sold out so I got gold.


----------



## 1LV

mrsinsyder said:


> I got those Loeffler Randall sandals I’ve been wanting forever. They were almost half off at Saks. I’d hoped for the nude color but they were sold out so I got gold.
> 
> View attachment 4718380


Cute!!


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous goodies and all matchy matchy. My fav!


Thanks! I was afraid to buy even one blue Blooms piece because then I'd have buy more to have a whole set! lol


----------



## SpeedyJC

Just got this lil cutie in; Mini Pashli by Phillip Lim


----------



## Bumbles

SpeedyJC said:


> Just got this lil cutie in; Mini Pashli by Phillip Lim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721399


This is a cutie!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Since you can literally buy online and not have to deal with a salesperson, this came home with my yesterday.  I’m in love!


----------



## LovingLV81




----------



## Bumbles

mrsinsyder said:


> Since you can literally buy online and not have to deal with a salesperson, this came home with my yesterday.  I’m in love!
> 
> View attachment 4721636


Oh wow! That takes online shopping and contactless to a whole new level! Congrats


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

iPhone SE 2020


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> iPhone SE 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723527



Congrats on your new phone V.  I love my IPhone!  I had the original SE back in the day when it actually fit inside the mini pochette (huge deal!!).  But my DH made me upgrade my phone so now it doesn’t fit in the MP.  I read that this SE 2020 is an excellent phone — enjoy .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your new phone V.  I love my IPhone!  I had the original SE back in the day when it actually fit inside the mini pochette (huge deal!!).  But my DH made me upgrade my phone so now it doesn’t fit in the MP.  I read that this SE 2020 is an excellent phone — enjoy .


Thank you very much IM

Happy to hear that you love your iPhone. I was hoping for the original SE body too but the Apple gods chose differently LOL. Upgrading to this model with it still fitting my tiniest bags (MP's, YLS blogger) and internal power of A13 bionic chip is fantastic for me. Now I have to figure out how to maximize its superior camera for my posts since there's no TPF app (or at least I couldn't find one)


----------



## SpeedyJC

Plomb city


----------



## Just.Stine

Becksøndergaard bag:




Ganni sneaks:





The Ordinary products:




Sui Ava “Girl Boss” necklace:


----------



## littleblackbag

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> iPhone SE 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723527


I'm very interested to know if it fits in the mini pochette please? I'm hoping to get this phone very soon too, I don't want a big phone as I have lots of small bags.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

littleblackbag said:


> I'm very interested to know if it fits in the mini pochette please? I'm hoping to get this phone very soon too, I don't want a big phone as I have lots of small bags.


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mini-pochette-vs-cosmetic-pouch.1027007/#post-33745004


----------



## SpeedyJC

I feel bad I cheat on LV so much lately. Hermes Garden Party:


----------



## Venessa84

SpeedyJC said:


> I feel bad I cheat on LV so much lately. Hermes Garden Party:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728370



Love this! Definitely on my wishlist.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Venessa84 said:


> Love this! Definitely on my wishlist.



Its so light weight and really beautiful in person. This is actually my first Hermes. Hermes never interested me much but I needed a nice light weight discreet tote style bag for summer and this fit the bill.


----------



## t&tsmom

SpeedyJC said:


> I feel bad I cheat on LV so much lately. Hermes Garden Party:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728370


Beautiful. Can that be ordered from the Hermes website or is it only in stores? Do you mind telling me how much it was?


----------



## SpeedyJC

t&tsmom said:


> Beautiful. Can that be ordered from the Hermes website or is it only in stores? Do you mind telling me how much it was?



I did not order it from Hermes.This was a whim purchase. I was never into Hermes but this bag popped up while I was browsing a lovely site called Anne's Fabulous Finds(my favorite pre owned site). It was in excellent condition and I paid about 1700 for it which is really not bad at all for it to be in like new condition with dust bag.

The inside of this bag is what really caught my eye(attached a photo-this print in the Garden Party's was limited) and since I been looking for a nice tote I went for it.

As far as how much new I have no idea and I dont know if you can get them from website or stores maybe those questions are best answered by the purse lovers over at the Hermes forum or by calling their customer service number.


----------



## Galadriel72

After LVs last price increase I was so annoyed.... and instead of a Neverfull mm azur I bougt this beauty on sale  saves me a lot of money


----------



## Venessa84

Just one “little” item...Chanel classic jumbo in navy


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4729345
> 
> Just one “little” item...Chanel classic jumbo in navy



Congrats on this beauty Venessa .  I love this CC in navy!  And such an adorable picture of it on your little one’s armchair .


----------



## LunaLV

This beauty came today to me... In my defense, I put this charm from LV to match!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## skyqueen

"Dirty Harry" hand painted bag from Staud...love it


----------



## SpeedyJC

skyqueen said:


> "Dirty Harry" hand painted bag from Staud...love it
> View attachment 4732000


I love this.


----------



## Just.Stine

A pre-loved 3.1 Phillip Lim Edie Bow bag to match my purple one


----------



## Love_N_Lune

My first YSL purchase. Super cute and love the gold on black look. Interesting observations: exchange only policy for in store purchase and no authenticity cards.


----------



## electricolor

Bit the bullet and got myself a Loewe small puzzle bag after thinking about it for months


----------



## DrTr

skyqueen said:


> "Dirty Harry" hand painted bag from Staud...love it
> View attachment 4732000


I LOVE this!  I looked at these bags last week and wanted one. Do you love it?


----------



## DrTr

I believe I already posted my HG Anemone Kelly bag from Hermes here when I got it in February, today’s H purchase (shhh, not LV!) is tiny and inexpensive, but unlike LV, H closed their online/distribution centers until 4/29. Yikes!  But I ordered a tiny perfect scarf for my bag to wear on 4/29 and it came today. Love it!  And LV could learn much from H and their packaging. It even came with a “we missed you card” and was perfectly wrapped for a lovely experience. Brides de Gala nano scarf, noir/white. Now if only I could go out with Kelly and Nano and safety play!!  Love everyone’s goodies.


----------



## DrTr

electricolor said:


> View attachment 4735730
> 
> 
> Bit the bullet and got myself a Loewe small puzzle bag after thinking about it for months


I have been puzzle bag curious for awhile - do you love it?  I think yours is gorgeous!


----------



## electricolor

DrTr said:


> I have been puzzle bag curious for awhile - do you love it?  I think yours is gorgeous!



I love it! The leather is so soft, and the zipper opens/closes like butter. The hardware feels high quality, and I love the attention to detail. Overall, it’s a well constructed bag, and even the design of the twisted handle hardware is well thought out. I don’t have a problem with the opening, but some people think it’s cumbersome. I think it’s a great every day bag with a lowkey, understated look to it.

Also this is super extra, but it also has one of the thickest dust bags I have ever touched LOL.


----------



## skyqueen

DrTr said:


> I LOVE this!  I looked at these bags last week and wanted one. Do you love it?





DrTr said:


> I LOVE this!  I looked at these bags last week and wanted one. Do you love it?


I do! Quite the conversation piece, especially for people who know Dirty Harry.


----------



## DrTr

electricolor said:


> I love it! The leather is so soft, and the zipper opens/closes like butter. The hardware feels high quality, and I love the attention to detail. Overall, it’s a well constructed bag, and even the design of the twisted handle hardware is well thought out. I don’t have a problem with the opening, but some people think it’s cumbersome. I think it’s a great every day bag with a lowkey, understated look to it.
> 
> Also this is super extra, but it also has one of the thickest dust bags I have ever touched LOL.


Thanks for the nice review - your descriptions make it sound like a lovely, soft and luxurious sharp looking bag. And good on them for making a high quality dust bag!  Many of us use those to store our bags and nice ones are greatly appreciated.


----------



## DrTr

SpeedyJC said:


> I did not order it from Hermes.This was a whim purchase. I was never into Hermes but this bag popped up while I was browsing a lovely site called Anne's Fabulous Finds(my favorite pre owned site). It was in excellent condition and I paid about 1700 for it which is really not bad at all for it to be in like new condition with dust bag.
> 
> The inside of this bag is what really caught my eye(attached a photo-this print in the Garden Party's was limited) and since I been looking for a nice tote I went for it.
> 
> As far as how much new I have no idea and I dont know if you can get them from website or stores maybe those questions are best answered by the purse lovers over at the Hermes forum or by calling their customer service number.
> 
> View attachment 4728595


Love your garden party!  They are available on H.com regularly, sometimes you see special versions like this online, sometimes might be boutique only. They are typically somewhere in the 3K range depending on size and whether all leather or leather and canvas. They are great functional totes. Glad you found it!


----------



## DrTr

Galadriel72 said:


> View attachment 4728613
> 
> After LVs last price increase I was so annoyed.... and instead of a Neverfull mm azur I bougt this beauty on sale  saves me a lot of money


Love your pink MCM!  I bought a black and white one a few years ago on sale as well, for times I needed a rugged tote and for sloppy rainy messy days, I love mine. The canvas is thick and the leather trim is nice, the top zips fully and the shoulder pouch is very functional and more roomy than the LV flat pouch in NFs. Hope you enjoy her!


----------



## Tayyyraee

A new truck for Fiancé. 2020 fully loaded GMC Sierra


----------



## Galadriel72

DrTr said:


> Love your pink MCM!  I bought a black and white one a few years ago on sale as well, for times I needed a rugged tote and for sloppy rainy messy days, I love mine. The canvas is thick and the leather trim is nice, the top zips fully and the shoulder pouch is very functional and more roomy than the LV flat pouch in NFs. Hope you enjoy her!


Thank you very much for your kind words I really love my new tote!! The bag is so sturdy and easy to use. Even a bit of colour transfer was very easy to wipe of


----------



## SpeedyJC

DrTr said:


> Love your garden party!  They are available on H.com regularly, sometimes you see special versions like this online, sometimes might be boutique only. They are typically somewhere in the 3K range depending on size and whether all leather or leather and canvas. They are great functional totes. Glad you found it!



Ty and so am I. Like I said Hermes was never on my radar however I am so impressed with the quality of this little tote that I think I may be buying another Hermes bag for my birthday. I been researching since I do not know much about this brand and saw three bags that interest me. One the Kelly ( I do worry it may be too recognized though and heavy) the Evelyn, although the H on the bag may make it too noticeable as well and then just an all black leather garden party which would be perfect for fall and winter. So yeah decisions decisions lol.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Tayyyraee said:


> A new truck for Fiancé. 2020 fully loaded GMC Sierra
> View attachment 4737051



Nice. My hubby is a GMC fan aswell, he just got the Yukon Denali.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> I believe I already posted my HG Anemone Kelly bag from Hermes here when I got it in February, today’s H purchase (shhh, not LV!) is tiny and inexpensive, but unlike LV, H closed their online/distribution centers until 4/29. Yikes!  But I ordered a tiny perfect scarf for my bag to wear on 4/29 and it came today. Love it!  And LV could learn much from H and their packaging. It even came with a “we missed you card” and was perfectly wrapped for a lovely experience. Brides de Gala nano scarf, noir/white. Now if only I could go out with Kelly and Nano and safety play!!  Love everyone’s goodies.
> 
> View attachment 4736537
> View attachment 4736538
> View attachment 4736539
> View attachment 4736540


I love the way you tied that scarf!


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

Birthday gift to myself!


----------



## chicEC

My first velvet piece  Nervous but also happy to finally try the belt bag trend, at a good price point!


----------



## chicEC

Almost forgot about these 
I was on a bit of a Gucci kick yesterday after all the LV defects I've seen lately despite the continuous price increases. The most comfortable slides ever!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

chicEC said:


> My first velvet piece  Nervous but also happy to finally try the belt bag trend, at a good price point!
> 
> View attachment 4744182


Swankiest looking belt bag! Excellent choice!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Finally unboxed my little red baby. Got her right before the increase. 20S red rectangle mini with lghw...


----------



## Kate1989

I received my first Gucci purchase today! I think I might've been bitten. Now trying to decide on my second and torn between the psychedelic or pastel pink camera bag.


----------



## merekat703

[emoji173]


----------



## merekat703

[emoji173]


----------



## janelled1

SpeedyJC said:


> View attachment 4726316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plomb city


Lovely! I’ve been eyeing balenciaga purses too!


----------



## SpeedyJC

janelled1 said:


> Lovely! I’ve been eyeing balenciaga purses too!


You should go for it. I love their leather.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Sorry Mr Vuitton after 7months waiting . 
Here is my Made To Order Fendi Peekaboo


----------



## 23adeline

Cartier Amulet Necklace


----------



## SpeedyJC

Hermes Herbag with coated canvas.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

SpeedyJC said:


> Hermes Herbag with coated canvas.
> 
> View attachment 4754432


This is your second Hermes bag, right? I think it has pulled you in lol. Congrats on your new bag.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Winter’sJoy said:


> This is your second Hermes bag, right? I think it has pulled you in lol. Congrats on your new bag.


Yes. I just got a Garden Party not too long ago. I just fell in love with the quality, it just feels so different I cant explain in words lol.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

SpeedyJC said:


> Yes. I just got a Garden Party not too long ago. I just fell in love with the quality, it just feels so different I cant explain in words lol.


I guess it makes your heart sing! Enjoy!


----------



## Clairen4

A bit late posting this, but here is my new to me Alaia laser cut clutch. She did just gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Winter’sJoy said:


> I guess it makes your heart sing! Enjoy!


It sure does, thank you!


----------



## slang

My new Longchamp personalized le pliage tote....
I love me some LV mon monogram and have a NF and 2 speedys (plus several wallets, passport covers and card holders) but the extra 30% that LV charges on a mon monogram piece has me looking at other option.
This is my 3rd customized Longchamp, they too are MIF and a fraction of the price!


----------



## slang

My “old” style Longchamp le pliage customized totes


----------



## Bagologist

Nintendo Switch


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Congrats! Did you get Just Dance 2020?


Bagologist said:


> Nintendo Switch
> 
> View attachment 4755668


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Bagologist said:


> Nintendo Switch
> 
> View attachment 4755668



Wow so jealous !!


----------



## Bumbles

Bagologist said:


> Nintendo Switch
> 
> View attachment 4755668


I love this!! You will have lots of fun with this! Enjoy


----------



## Bagologist

Winter’sJoy said:


> Congrats! Did you get Just Dance 2020?


Thank you! No, I'm an old school music lover


----------



## Bagologist

ayutilovesGST said:


> Wow so jealous !!


I had to refresh the page like a psychopath for weeks in order to get it. Definitely paid off!


----------



## Bagologist

Bumbles said:


> I love this!! You will have lots of fun with this! Enjoy


Definitely! I bought the Lite a month ago after not buying any gaming console for 9 years. I decided I wanted to play on TV as well as on the go and so far, so very good. Thank you!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Bagologist said:


> Thank you! No, I'm an old school music lover


Oh okay. It’s very useful for exercising lol.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Bagologist said:


> Nintendo Switch
> 
> View attachment 4755668


Love it. I am a gamer too.


----------



## balen.girl

Finally I can find Valentino rockstud which can fit me well.. For me, rockstud is really tricky on sizing.. Now is winter, but I am so happy to grab both pair.. I am using both at home, need to “broke” them first while waiting for warmer day to wear outside..


----------



## Dreamcatcher88

Preordered these bad boys. Patiently waiting for their arrival so I can add real pictures later!


----------



## M_Butterfly

skyqueen said:


> "Dirty Harry" hand painted bag from Staud...love it
> View attachment 4732000


Was this custom made?  It is adorable


----------



## skyqueen

M_Butterfly said:


> Was this custom made?  It is adorable


Yes...really cute, nicely made and a conversation piece. Offering 20% off. 








						CUSTOM BISSETT BAG | TAN
					

Please allow 3-4 weeks once your order has been placed for us to fulfill and ship. "In times like this there are certain things that make getting through the day that much easier. One of those things is our pets." - Sarah Staudinger Introducing personalized handbags with hand-painted pet portraits.




					staud.clothing


----------



## iamthecutest

Hermes Tuileries mule in Cognac


----------



## Luxlover13

Louboutin Cabata Tote


----------



## Venessa84

My Dior sale items


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Chanel black rectangle mini


----------



## viewwing

SpeedyJC said:


> Hermes Herbag with coated canvas.
> 
> View attachment 4754432


I got the herbag too...but somehow never used it. The strap is so stiff and long. The bag itself is also hard to get in due to the closure...I almost regret it.hope you do better than me. but I do agree about the workmanship, it’s the best!


----------



## Kate1989

I bought my first Valentino bag. The quality is excellent and I love that it's leather lined, and the chain is the most stunning chain I've seen on any bag.


----------



## SpeedyJC

viewwing said:


> I got the herbag too...but somehow never used it. The strap is so stiff and long. The bag itself is also hard to get in due to the closure...I almost regret it.hope you do better than me. but I do agree about the workmanship, it’s the best!



So far I love it. I think having the zip pocket in back helps. I can put my phone and wallet in it and anything I do not need as much goes into the bag. The closure is abit more pesky than other bags but doesnt bother me much. So far I am fine with strap but I do have a thicker canvas strap could add if want.


----------



## Hotsauna

Hey guys! I haven't posted in awhile but here we go! Just got this baby a few weeks ago and I have to say it's the perfect small essential bag. You guys that got this bag know what I mean. I have been looking for a pristine condition (for like a year!) and I got this for a really good price preloved. No scratches on the metals and the leather is tdf! It's worth every penny and the quality is excellent, holding it's value to this day. Presenting the Marc by Marc Jacobs classic Q Percy in black leather. 

Ps. Marc Jacobs shouldn't have let this line go... seriously.


----------



## Incalifornia7

TT21 said:


> Louboutin Cabata Tote
> View attachment 4766874


Can it handle a laptop? Thank you


----------



## SpeedyJC

I picked this bag up while at a spa today. I just thought it was so cool looking. It was made in India.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Kate1989 said:


> I bought my first Valentino bag. The quality is excellent and I love that it's leather lined, and the chain is the most stunning chain I've seen on any bag.
> 
> View attachment 4771546
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771547
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771548


I been thinking about getting one of these bags, they are so cute and edgy at same time.


----------



## Luxlover13

Incalifornia7 said:


> Can it handle a laptop? Thank you



My 15 inch laptop can fit in it.. but not sure about how the wear and tear would be. I don’t need to travel / work with a laptop - this was only a leisure tote purchase. Sorry couldn't be more help


----------



## SpeedyJC

Just got this today, Chanel Accordian Flap. I saw it while browsing FP and it intrigued me so I picked it up, it even came with the box!


----------



## Terri Scott

My first Fendi!  Absolutely. love it.  Holds a ton and is buttery soft.  My new favorite


----------



## WineAndCoco

Sorry Mr. Vuitton, we need a break. Introducing my Chanel M/L Classic Flap


----------



## Winter’sJoy

My guy got me a small “quarantine” gift lol. My first pair of Hermes Oran sandals. I’m sad that I accidentally scuffed the toe of them while we were out the other day.


----------



## KG415

My new Celine belt bag! I’ve been looking at them for a while and finally pulled the trigger. Love the color and how it’s understated, not an obvious designer. It’s a nice change!


----------



## electricolor

I don’t really like the rectangular shopping bag trend, but this dior book tote is to die for and I had to have it.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Winter’sJoy said:


> My guy got me a small “quarantine” gift lol. My first pair of Hermes Oran sandals. I’m sad that I accidentally scuffed the toe of them while we were out the other day.
> 
> View attachment 4785881



Are they comfy? I been thinking about getting a pair.


----------



## 1LV

New to me from AFF. Can’t wait to wear it.


----------



## DrTr

While continuing to wait for my trio eclipse messenger, I ordered two wonderful silks 90 cm from Hermes - they are always gorgeous and impeccable!  These literally go with any color in my wardrobe


----------



## reginaPhalange

Purchased these Gucci Brixton Loafers in January and thankfully got some use out of them before we went into a state of lockdown here in the early spring.


----------



## Venessa84

DrTr said:


> While continuing to wait for my trio eclipse messenger, I ordered two wonderful silks 90 cm from Hermes - they are always gorgeous and impeccable!  These literally go with any color in my wardrobe
> View attachment 4791358
> View attachment 4791359



Love these! Beautiful colors...they’re like artwork!


----------



## Venessa84

I’ve never been in a committed relationship with LV so I don’t feel bad about these new Diors 
	

		
			
		

		
	








I’m obsessed with the personalization on the Lady D-lite


----------



## ifahima

22k gold bangles. Love them!


----------



## Raaz

Kate1989 said:


> I bought my first Valentino bag. The quality is excellent and I love that it's leather lined, and the chain is the most stunning chain I've seen on any bag.
> 
> View attachment 4771546
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771547
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771548


congrats on your purchase. The quality is ever so very good! I have it in patent navy- surprisingly goes with EVERYTHING!!! Not sure why these bags are not more popular.


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

My first Chanel! When I saw her, I had to have her


----------



## EveyB

Venessa84 said:


> I’ve never been in a committed relationship with LV so I don’t feel bad about these new Diors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4800306
> View attachment 4800307
> View attachment 4800308
> View attachment 4800310
> View attachment 4800311
> 
> 
> I’m obsessed with the personalization on the Lady D-lite


Love your light pink lady Dior and the personalization! Many congrats!


----------



## Venessa84

IloveplantsandLV said:


> My first Chanel! When I saw her, I had to have her
> 
> View attachment 4805239



beautiful color!! 



EveyB said:


> Love your light pink lady Dior and the personalization! Many congrats!



thank you so much Evey!!


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

Venessa84 said:


> beautiful color!!





Thank you! You Dior haul is beautiful. Especially that personalised pink


----------



## multicolordreams

After two failed Pochette Métis purchases I gave up and picked up a Coach Cassie to fill the void until I’m ready to trust the craftsmanship of the PM again.


----------



## Venessa84

IloveplantsandLV said:


> Thank you! You Dior haul is beautiful. Especially that personalised pink


Thank you! Me too!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

The non-LV purchases I made last month for my birthday


----------



## luxurista

Just wanted to share my new Chanel bag... CF jumbo in lamb with GHW...


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

luxurista said:


> Just wanted to share my new Chanel bag... CF jumbo in lamb with GHW...
> 
> View attachment 4813581


Oooh, it looks delicious!!


----------



## elenachoe

My red marmont ❤️


----------



## elenachoe

luxurista said:


> Just wanted to share my new Chanel bag... CF jumbo in lamb with GHW...
> 
> View attachment 4813581




omg so beautiful!! do you like more than caviar?


----------



## luxurista

elenachoe said:


> omg so beautiful!! do you like more than caviar?



Thank you!! Yes I definitely prefer lamb over caviar... and the lamb is not as delicate as it’s made out to be lol.


----------



## elenachoe

luxurista said:


> Thank you!! Yes I definitely prefer lamb over caviar... and the lamb is not as delicate as it’s made out to be lol.



oh really? i think lamskin looks really great with  colors even. i was quite surprised how beautiful it is when i saw it
(i ve been only thinkin about caviar)


----------



## luxurista

elenachoe said:


> oh really? i think lamskin looks really great with  colors even. i was quite surprised how beautiful it is when i saw it
> (i ve been only thinkin about caviar)



Yeah I just love the look and feel of lamb. I lucked out with this bag because the quilting is nice and puffy and the leather has a nice sheen to it, so I was happy about that. The thing with Chanel is that the leathers vary a lot, depending on the season/batch. But for the most part I find lamb to be more consistent than caviar. I feel like with caviar bags you sometimes have to put more work into finding the right one. Just my opinion lol.


----------



## Bumbles

reginaPhalange said:


> The non-LV purchases I made last month for my birthday
> View attachment 4806732
> View attachment 4806733
> View attachment 4806734


Happy Birthday to you!  Love your goodies


----------



## Bumbles

luxurista said:


> Just wanted to share my new Chanel bag... CF jumbo in lamb with GHW...
> 
> View attachment 4813581


Gorgeous luxurista! How you been?


----------



## luxurista

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous luxurista! How you been?



Hey!!! I’ve been good... how have you been?! Sorry I haven’t messaged you in a while, I’ve been super busy. I’ll DM you and we will catch up


----------



## elenachoe

luxurista said:


> Yeah I just love the look and feel of lamb. I lucked out with this bag because the quilting is nice and puffy and the leather has a nice sheen to it, so I was happy about that. The thing with Chanel is that the leathers vary a lot, depending on the season/batch. But for the most part I find lamb to be more consistent than caviar. I feel like with caviar bags you sometimes have to put more work into finding the right one. Just my opinion lol.


Lamb more consistent? Thats new!i def would check out personally i love rectangular mini in lamb(i mean its the only option for that size❤️) it makes the bag really lux. Makes whatever color even more beautiful... i am in the hunt for my first chanel between that rectangular mini lamb (cuz i love to wear bags crossbody) or Invest in classic medium or jumbo caviar..!


----------



## balen.girl

Sorry Louis.. I need a break.. Too much disappointment from my current SA. Went to Gucci and met sweet SA. Let’s see how it goes..


----------



## Bumbles

luxurista said:


> Hey!!! I’ve been good... how have you been?! Sorry I haven’t messaged you in a while, I’ve been super busy. I’ll DM you and we will catch up


Sounds great. I bet you’ve gotten some gorgeous pieces in the meantime


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Sorry Louis.. I need a break.. Too much disappointment from my current SA. Went to Gucci and met sweet SA. Let’s see how it goes..
> View attachment 4818464


Ohh nice! I can’t wait to see it. Is it the Gucci marmont super mini?  Did you? I’m so excited, and if so I may go and get one too and we’ll be twinsies. Hurry and unveil please


----------



## OCMomof3

balen.girl said:


> Sorry Louis.. I need a break.. Too much disappointment from my current SA. Went to Gucci and met sweet SA. Let’s see how it goes..
> View attachment 4818464


I love the Gucci SA's in my area! What did you pick up?


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Ohh nice! I can’t wait to see it. Is it the Gucci marmont super mini?  Did you? I’m so excited, and if so I may go and get one too and we’ll be twinsies. Hurry and unveil please





OCMomof3 said:


> I love the Gucci SA's in my area! What did you pick up?


Sorry for late reply. Was busy with the kids.. Here is my new baby.. Perfect condition. Brand new piece..


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Sorry for late reply. Was busy with the kids.. Here is my new baby.. Perfect condition. Brand new piece..
> View attachment 4820131


@balen.girl omg!   
Looks amazing and divine! I’m so happy for you! I’m glad you were able to walk in to the store and get what you wanted with no fuss! Would’ve of been such a nice feeling I bet. I’m so happy and excited for you. Many congrats!! Well done


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> @balen.girl omg!
> Looks amazing and divine! I’m so happy for you! I’m glad you were able to walk in to the store and get what you wanted with no fuss! Would’ve of been such a nice feeling I bet. I’m so happy and excited for you. Many congrats!! Well done


Thank you dear..


----------



## Soniaa

Always a sucka for *PINK*


----------



## Venessa84

Just added this Chanel 19 to my collection and I’m loving everything about it.


----------



## LouisV76

what can I say: I love LV but CHANEL
also


----------



## absolutpink

YSL Camera bag (pre-COVID) and Gucci Ace sneakers are my latest non-LV purchases


----------



## Traciefly

It’s raining WOCs


----------



## EJsMommy1

Saint Laurent Uptown WOC in dark beige ♥


----------



## keishapie1973

YSL Camera Bag


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

LouisV76 said:


> what can I say: I love LV but CHANEL
> also
> 
> View attachment 4829292


Oh my god! This is AMAZING! Enjoy her!


----------



## GJ*

Practical little wallet for my MPA


----------



## LenaZ

GJ* said:


> View attachment 4842677
> 
> Practical little wallet for my MPA


Please let me know how you're liking it! I've been looking for something like this wallet - can fit my everyday cards but still small enough to carry in one hand with my phone!


----------



## LouisV76

Chanel cosmetic case


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

I couldn’t resist this beauty, received on Karl Lagerfelds’ Birthday. It’s a perfect piece!


----------



## candypoo

On ban island for the rest of this year


----------



## Bags_4_life

candypoo said:


> On ban island for the rest of this year



Lucky you, getting a holiday (to ban island at least) in 2020 and enjoying these beauties too


----------



## ditzydi

This Hologram Coach Nolita 15 just got delivered yesterday.  I am now on ban island.  Especially now that layoffs have begun at DH's company.  He survived but this round isn't over until Friday.  Praying that he makes it through until the spring but also dusting off my resume to start applying for some remote positions.


----------



## GJ*

LenaZ said:


> Please let me know how you're liking it! I've been looking for something like this wallet - can fit my everyday cards but still small enough to carry in one hand with my phone!


Now I have been able to test the small wallet extensively. I love it. It is so small, it even fits in the Mini Pochette and still fits so much. Cards, coins, bills. And it hardly takes up any space in your pocket and it is also great to hold in your hand or to put quickly in your pocket.
Before that I had bought the Victorine wallet but it's too fat for the MPA.
That was a perfect buy for me.


----------



## Elsabeskow

candypoo said:


> On ban island for the rest of this year
> 
> View attachment 4845448
> View attachment 4845449
> View attachment 4845450


Cute bags!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My latest Dsquared items. I preordered those gorgeous F/W boots in June but production's been delayed twice now... expected dispatch is end of September. Can't wait! They're so iconic Canadiana/rugged outback in line with DSQ2's DNA  Love everything, especially the reversible parka - so cool


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My latest Dsquared items. I preordered those gorgeous F/W boots in June but production's been delayed twice now... expected dispatch is end of September. Can't wait! They're so iconic Canadiana/rugged outback in line with DSQ2's DNA  Love everything, especially the reversible parka - so cool
> 
> View attachment 4852733
> View attachment 4852734
> View attachment 4852736
> View attachment 4852735
> 
> View attachment 4852738
> View attachment 4852739
> View attachment 4852737
> View attachment 4852748
> View attachment 4852749


Love all these  — especially those hot boots (they would look amazing with the pretty new yellow Alma ).


----------



## Traciefly

Just got these two beauties..I’m in love


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Love all these  — especially those hot boots (they would look amazing with the pretty new yellow Alma ).


Thanks so much, sweet IM  The primary colours are very  iconic of the brand and I’m thrilled to have gotten the last pair in my size. With the Alma BB I’ll look like a lemon  and be proud of it! Lol


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Love!!!


----------



## sera3m45

Super late post.  Bought this last year but never remember to post.


----------



## EveyB

My new moncler winter coat. I’ve been buying moncler coats for many years and I am still very pleased with the quality and design.


----------



## M5_Traveler

Isn’t she pretty?!


----------



## GJ*

love it


----------



## MooMooVT

GJ* said:


> View attachment 4856716
> 
> love it


LOVE this! Does it hold all your more popular lipstick sizes? I mostly have Mac and Hermes. TIA!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My new work bag!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

My Hermes this month and Chanel from last month getting the house ready for Halloween


----------



## BowieFan1971

$25 new to me, VERY pink NWOT Rebecca Minkoff...something casual and fun. Pop of color!


----------



## mzroyalflyness

Just opened up this cutie


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mzroyalflyness said:


> Just opened up this cutie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878743


 Ooh this is so cute for fall! Congrats hun


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I wanted to share an update: after 3 notifications of production delay/problems (was supposed to ship mid-August), my Dsquared yellow boots finally shipped today!
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Yippee! Can’t wait to reveal them ❤️


----------



## mzroyalflyness

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Ooh this is so cute for fall! Congrats hun


Thank you!


----------



## GJ*

Today came my new dog walk bag. I already have 2 other models and love them. Waterproof, functional and thanks to the additional hip belt, it doesn't fall forward when you bend over. Ideal with dog or small children. They are finally also available in black.
However, this is intended for outdoor visits such as zoos or amusement parks in bad weather.


----------



## LouisV76

found it today


----------



## DamierEbene

Psssst!!! Got a Chanel for my birthday! 
Oh my... she is so gorgeous and just like my Pochette Metis- so I know I am definitely going to love her just as much!!!


----------



## Venessa84

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I wanted to share an update: after 3 notifications of production delay/problems (was supposed to ship mid-August), my Dsquared yellow boots finally shipped today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879801
> View attachment 4879802
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yippee! Can’t wait to reveal them ❤️



These are so cool!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Onna Ehrlich- thick pebbled leather, structured with a little slouch, perfect pop of fall color


----------



## Cams

Added one more of Valentino’s rockstuds to my collection


----------



## eena1230

Added the Hermès Picotin 18 in Rouge piment to my collection.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Venessa84 said:


> These are so cool!


Thanks V! They’ve arrived and they’re GORGEOUS! ❤ Happy end of week, hun 




They’re rubberized calfskin*


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks V! They’ve arrived and they’re GORGEOUS! ❤ Happy end of week, hun
> View attachment 4885390
> View attachment 4885391
> View attachment 4885392
> 
> They’re rubberized calfskin*



Gosh, these are gorgeous (and sexy) .  Love the little maple leaves on the soles too.  Can’t wait to see you rock them (hope to see pictures soon ).


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Gosh, these are gorgeous (and sexy) .  Love the little maple leaves on the soles too.  Can’t wait to see you rock them (hope to see pictures soon ).


Thank, my sweet friend. It's actually a lot more versatile than it looks, I love it with midi skirts or tucked with plaid jeggings or denim. It's going to be fun to dress with & a nice pop of lemon happiness for fall


----------



## GJ*

Since there will be no Paris birthday shopping this year, there was a little shopping tour here.
A great lined Burberry stole, a waterproof Hunter backpack, waterproof lightly lined Converse, a small Gucci purse and a bee bag charm.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

GJ* said:


> Since there will be no Paris birthday shopping this year, there was a little shopping tour here.
> A great lined Burberry stole, a waterproof Hunter backpack, waterproof lightly lined Converse, a small Gucci purse and a bee bag charm.
> View attachment 4887525
> 
> View attachment 4887530
> 
> View attachment 4887533
> 
> View attachment 4887535
> 
> View attachment 4887538


Happy birthday, GJ! Hope you enjoy your new goodies.

I love Riccardo Tisci at Burberry too. Your graphic stole is a perfect representation of his edgy style ❤️


----------



## GJ*

Thank you very much for the congratulations! My birthday is only in a week but I still hope to drive a few rage to the Black Forest and enjoy nature, so we went shopping earlier 
It was my first time in Outlet City and I was surprised what you get for the money


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

GJ* said:


> Thank you very much for the congratulations! My birthday is only in a week but I still hope to drive a few rage to the Black Forest and enjoy nature, so we went shopping earlier
> It was my first time in Outlet City and I was surprised what you get for the money


Awesome! Who doesn’t love designer deals? Enjoy your bday week


----------



## balen.girl

Summer is around the corner, I need new sunglasses. I can’t find something nice from LV so I went to Chanel.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Cute little Rebecca Minkoff

pre-loved but with the tags still on!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Gucci GG Eden belt bag - great errand bag!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Love_N_Lune said:


> Gucci GG Eden belt bag - great errand bag!


Aww you look so happy with it. Looks great on you too  Congrats!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy end of week, LV friends. I’m usually a sucker for beautiful packaging, but this holiday season I’m going to be disciplined and _*extremely good*_ by settling on only one magical palette for myself ❤
	

		
			
		

		
	





Such gorgeousness, I highly recommend


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy end of week, LV friends. I’m usually a sucker for beautiful packaging, but this holiday season I’m going to be disciplined and _*extremely good*_ by settling on only one magical palette for myself ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891757
> View attachment 4891759
> View attachment 4891766
> 
> Such gorgeousness, I highly recommend



The packaging is too cute


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> The packaging is too cute


Agreed! That’s what caught my eye then I got a promo code and the rest is history 

Even at full price $52 cad I think it’s a steal for its full size pans (3 blush, 2 highlighter, 1 bronzer & 21 shadows). Love that their shade range has cool/warm tones that are suitable for all skin tones. I love it so much I’m going to get my mom & sister this set too


----------



## Love_N_Lune

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy end of week, LV friends. I’m usually a sucker for beautiful packaging, but this holiday season I’m going to be disciplined and _*extremely good*_ by settling on only one magical palette for myself ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891757
> View attachment 4891759
> 
> Such gorgeousness, I highly recommend



I like the color palette. I feel if the swan has a crown that fits, why couldn’t they find a proper fit for the raccoon and deer.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Aww you look so happy with it. Looks great on you too  Congrats!



I am - thank you! 

First time receiving an online order at home and the bag arrived damaged. Gucci addressed the issue and I returned it same day via mail (also first time doing that). Week later, new bag arrived.


----------



## Sunshine mama

candypoo said:


> On ban island for the rest of this year
> 
> View attachment 4845448
> View attachment 4845449
> View attachment 4845450


Oh my goodness these are all so adorable!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

balen.girl said:


> Summer is around the corner, I need new sunglasses. I can’t find something nice from LV so I went to Chanel.
> View attachment 4888184
> View attachment 4888185



So gorgeous!!  I want one


----------



## balen.girl

Work_For_Purse said:


> So gorgeous!!  I want one


Thanks dear, yes I love the details too..


----------



## candypoo

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness these are all so adorable!


----------



## luxurista

Hello! Hope everyone is doing well. Haven’t really been in the LV forum lately... but just wanted to share my Chanel 19 bag that arrived this morning... color is 20K beige


----------



## BowieFan1971

Just got this cutie! Had one and sold it last year, regretted it many times since, so when I saw this one...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

luxurista said:


> Hello! Hope everyone is doing well. Haven’t really been in the LV forum lately... but just wanted to share my Chanel 19 bag that arrived this morning... color is 20K beige
> View attachment 4897749


This is beautiful!!!


----------



## balen.girl

Late post from weekend..


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Prada sunglasses via Nordstrom Rack find and Tory Burch face masks


----------



## BowieFan1971

I have wanted a dainty yellow gold necklace for a while after wearing only white gold for years. Decided a coin necklace was the way to go and found this Spanish coin from 1783 and had it framed for a pendant. I love that it’s small and a piece of history. So excited!!!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

BowieFan1971 said:


> I have wanted a dainty yellow gold necklace for a while after wearing only white gold for years. Decided a coin necklace was the way to go and found this Spanish coin from 1783 and had it framed for a pendant. I love that it’s small and a piece of history. So excited!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4905676
> View attachment 4905677



Love it!

I have a similar pendant gifted by my parents but the silver coin came from a sunken ship (certified!).


----------



## BowieFan1971

She was beat to hell, but after an hour’s work, here she is...vintage Coach Station bag in navy
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
, made in USA.


----------



## CaliLove21

Just got this Stella McCartney mini Falabella!


----------



## luxurista

Hello! Just wanted to share my recent  Chanel purchase... small vanity in black lamb


----------



## Bumbles

luxurista said:


> Hello! Just wanted to share my recent  Chanel purchase... small vanity in black lamb
> 
> View attachment 4908471


This is super cute! Yay! How you been luxurista? Love this purchase!!  Long time haven’t heard from you.


----------



## luxurista

Bumbles said:


> This is super cute! Yay! How you been luxurista? Love this purchase!!  Long time haven’t heard from you.


 
I sent you a DM


----------



## lv_katie

This tote bag has brought me back to the marc jacobs line !


----------



## CrazyCool01

Upset with LV lately so focussing on other brands! Here is my latest addition


----------



## iamthecutest

Dior sneakers


----------



## Bumbles

CrazyCool01 said:


> Upset with LV lately so focussing on other brands! Here is my latest addition


Love it! Yes yes yes! Definitely agree with you there, and I should do the same myself.


----------



## LaDolceLaria

I never thought I'd buy a belt/bum bag...but in quarantine life, I've been finding my street style to be much more casual, especially when taking long walks or running to the grocery store. And since I don't always have enough pockets, I realized the belt bag would be perfect for such use. I definitely can't afford the LV bum bag and to be honest, I wanted something a bit more understated. So, I just purchased a Coach Bethany canvas colorblock belt bag (with tan red leather) during a Black Friday sale. I really love the way it looks and will post a mod shot when I receive.


----------



## Jordyaddict

I’m very excited about this purchase . This is the picture the Harrods SA sent me ( as we are still in Lock down in the UK) and it’s currently being ships.
Will post when it arrives


----------



## Sunshine mama

This Circle bag from Coach. It's a perfect circle bag without a zip top, which I have been looking for a long time.


----------



## Bumbles

Jordyaddict said:


> I’m very excited about this purchase . This is the picture the Harrods SA sent me ( as we are still in Lock down in the UK) and it’s currently being ships.
> Will post when it arrives
> 
> View attachment 4916908


Such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> This Circle bag from Coach. It's a perfect circle bag without a zip top, which I have been looking for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916913


Very pretty SM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Very pretty SM!


Thank you!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Bumbles said:


> Such a gorgeous colour!



I know it’s so different . It’s my first Chanel piece !!


----------



## MCF

Sunshine mama said:


> This Circle bag from Coach. It's a perfect circle bag without a zip top, which I have been looking for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916913


Well I'm in love. Do you know if this is a permanent bag for Coach? I looked it up and it looks like it's a special edition.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MCF said:


> Well I'm in love. Do you know if this is a permanent bag for Coach? I looked it up and it looks like it's a special edition.


Thank you.  Well, I'm not sure what it means,  but it does say that it's a limited edition on the inside.


----------



## M_Butterfly

Sunshine mama said:


> This Circle bag from Coach. It's a perfect circle bag without a zip top, which I have been looking for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916913


This is adorable!!


----------



## snibor

Edie bags.


----------



## Sunshine mama

M_Butterfly said:


> This is adorable!!


Thank you!


----------



## songofthesea

Hi! Could you tell me if this is a good everyday bag and how much it fits? Thanks so much!


CaliLove21 said:


> Just got this Stella McCartney mini Falabella!
> View attachment 4908107


----------



## CaliLove21

songofthesea said:


> Hi! Could you tell me if this is a good everyday bag and how much it fits? Thanks so much!


Hi! For me it’s a great everyday bag! Pretty carefree and not heavy like the larger version. I don’t like to wear it with bare shoulders because of the chain strap but with a shirt it’s very comfy crossbody or worn on the shoulder. I’m 5’2” and it sits on my hip.
I don’t carry a whole lot but it holds all my essentials: keys, iPhone 11+, sunglasses, wallet, hand sanitizer, & lip gloss with room to spare!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Gucci. So excited!!!!


----------



## balen.girl

Just arrived this morning.. Dyson fan for summer (yes, it can be nasty hot in AU) and Nintendo Switch Lite for me (I don’t want to fight with my kids, since they will occupy our Nintendo Switch during school holiday)..


----------



## LaDolceLaria

I received my non-LV bum bag. I love it...perfect for quick trips to store or nature walks.


----------



## LaDolceLaria

BowieFan1971 said:


> Vintage Gucci. So excited!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920592


Love vintage Gucci like this. Congrats!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Th


LaDolceLaria said:


> Love vintage Gucci like this. Congrats!



Thanks! Can’t wait for it to arrive!


----------



## viclou67

I have been looking for a small black bag with silver hardware. The Evelyne TPM fit my needs and budget for a Hermes bag.


----------



## Jordyaddict

My first ever chanel pieces fresh from the boutique ( mini rectangular today from Harrods and the card holder was at the beginning of this week by phone) 
Sorry Mr Vuitton these were worth cheating on you for


----------



## weezer

My (one and only)  Medium Chanel flap—

my Chanel collection now complete with a ‘smallish’ bag amongst the Jumbos I already have and I think I am finally at * purse peace* with Chanel. 

(Needed a smaller ‘event’ bag for weddings/formal affairs).


----------



## Hotsauna

I.. just.. couldn't.. resist! 
Mulberry Mini Alexa in Chestnut.


----------



## Loriad

I love purple, and I love the idea of a backpack, although I'm not quite ready to pull the trigger on the Montsouris. So, I'm going to try this Longchamp backpack and see how I like it!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Loriad said:


> I love purple, and I love the idea of a backpack, although I'm not quite ready to pull the trigger on the Montsouris. So, I'm going to try this Longchamp backpack and see how I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923988



I did the same. I brought a Micheal kors black backpack and a pink longchamp one to see if I like them first . I used them for a few years before I pulled the trigger on my LV one. The LV ones are so much money so you need to make sure it woks for you .I first got the new Montsouris but exchanged it for the palm spring pm.

have fun using your new backpack


----------



## Loriad

Jordyaddict said:


> I did the same. I brought a Micheal kors black backpack and a pink longchamp one to see if I like them first . I used them for a few years before I pulled the trigger on my LV one. The LV ones are so much money so you need to make sure it woks for you .I first got the new Montsouris but exchanged it for the palm spring pm.
> 
> have fun using your new backpack


That's great! I guess we had the same idea! Sounds like you liked it. Enjoy the palm springs!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Couldn’t find a navy LV that I loved at the right price point, so I had to cheat. Vintage Gucci....love her. So chic!


----------



## Bagologist

M1 MacBook Pro. I love how the keyboard cover matches my turquoise Vernis Alma BB.


----------



## snibor

I wanted a yellow bag for spring/summer.  Stella McCartney mini 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Falabella.


----------



## LVkitty

Gucci Bengal Tiger bag found at Off Saks the other day.


----------



## starrynite_87

snibor said:


> Edie bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918163


Love the colors; I've been in search for an Edie in the burgundy color and it seems to be sold out.


----------



## snibor

starrynite_87 said:


> Love the colors; I've been in search for an Edie in the burgundy color and it seems to be sold out.


Thanks. Cherrywood is available now. (That’s the color in my photo). https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/coll.../edie-flap-shoulder-bag-hh19geqd37-cherrywood


----------



## kgbr

LVkitty said:


> Gucci Bengal Tiger bag found at Off Saks the other day.


Which Off Saks?  I have been looking for this bag!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## bluebird03

My first YSL purchase


----------



## luxurista

Just wanted to share my Chanel purchase... this is the extra mini coco handle


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

luxurista said:


> Just wanted to share my Chanel purchase... this is the extra mini coco handle
> View attachment 4932027
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932028


so lovely!  I was curious if it fits essentials (keys, wallet and phone)?


----------



## luxurista

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> so lovely!  I was curious if it fits essentials (keys, wallet and phone)?



Thank you!! Tbh it doesn’t fit much lol... but yes, you can def fit the essentials; small wallet, keys, lip product, small hand sanitizer. My iPhone 11 does fit if I remove the case (initially I thought it wouldn’t fit period) but it’s still a little bit of a struggle to get the phone in and out of the bag. I’m actually going to downgrade my phone to the new iPhone mini lmao. The things we do for our beloved handbags... hahahaha. HTH


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Bally....it was so worn, it looked light blue and the straps had almost no color and the texture didn’t even feel like lamb skin anymore. Several coats of polish, conditioner and oil, and voila!


----------



## Bumbles

luxurista said:


> Just wanted to share my Chanel purchase... this is the extra mini coco handle
> View attachment 4932027
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932028


This bag is simply stunning and too cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I found this cute candy chain on Amazon for my Skittles Alma ❤️ So excited for January 1st!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I found this cute candy chain on Amazon for my Skittles Alma ❤ So excited for January 1st!
> View attachment 4936318
> View attachment 4936319


Nice!! Which Alma skittle are you going to get?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> Nice!! Which Alma skittle are you going to get?


Thanks hun ❤ 
I ordered the bright yellow one. My poor CA had to repeat their line of “no guarantees of how much stock or which colours we’ll get” - I still think LV cancelling waitlists and switching to this kind of un-guaranteed prepay doesn’t make any sense. It’s such a struggle to get anything into Canada, so fingers crossed! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Merry Midweek and I hope you’re enjoying your GA SLG!


----------



## mzroyalflyness

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I found this cute candy chain on Amazon for my Skittles Alma ❤ So excited for January 1st!
> View attachment 4936318
> View attachment 4936319


Wow can’t wait to see that on it! Super cute


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mzroyalflyness said:


> Wow can’t wait to see that on it! Super cute


Thank you ❤️ The press pics are better to gage tone but it’s typical for LV stock pics lol. Merry Christmas!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Pre-loved Gucci Abbey hobo tote...added some ribbon for accent


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks hun ❤
> I ordered the bright yellow one. My poor CA had to repeat their line of “no guarantees of how much stock or which colours we’ll get” - I still think LV cancelling waitlists and switching to this kind of un-guaranteed prepay doesn’t make any sense. It’s such a struggle to get anything into Canada, so fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936831
> 
> 
> Merry Midweek and I hope you’re enjoying your GA SLG!


The yellow is a gorgeous happy colour! I hope you get it. Fingers crossed. Yes, the game on zcp is back under the tree so there is something pretty to open Christmas Day! Lol Was a cheat unboxing and then back under the tree. My next purchase is that nano keep small depending on the price. Hopefully not thru the roof and not too hard to get.

Well not too long for Christmas Day now! Happy Holidays and take care!


----------



## candypoo

Ready for the holidays!


----------



## Hotsauna

candypoo said:


> Ready for the holidays!
> View attachment 4937018
> View attachment 4937019



The mini pliage is so cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This festive tiny gold cutie added to my rectangular bag collection, and just in time for the holidays!!!
Had to get the sisters together!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Bumbles
Merry Christmas Eve, B! May all your LV wishes come true in a brighter, healthier New Year ❤

@Sunshine mama
Beautiful siblings! I always love your dreamy pics, especially how your background is basked in soft sunlight  Merry Christmas Eve, my friend!


----------



## Bumbles

candypoo said:


> Ready for the holidays!
> View attachment 4937018
> View attachment 4937019


I love your longchamp @candypoo simply stunning. I’m planning on getting that size of a bag too but in a different colour or else the nano crossbody size! Just waiting for the sales after Christmas! Can’t wait. Gorgeous! Merry Christmas


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> This festive tiny gold cutie added to my rectangular bag collection, and just in time for the holidays!!!
> Had to get the sisters together!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937098
> View attachment 4937100


What an adorable cute bag SM! Love it. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> What an adorable cute bag SM! Love it. Merry Christmas!!


Thank you Bumbles! And Merry Christmas to you too!!!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> This festive tiny gold cutie added to my rectangular bag collection, and just in time for the holidays!!!
> Had to get the sisters together!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937098
> View attachment 4937100



wow beautiful bags as well as your eye for photography   just lovely 
happy holidays


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> wow beautiful bags as well as your eye for photography   just lovely
> happy holidays


Thank you hers4eva!


----------



## candypoo

Bumbles said:


> I love your longchamp @candypoo simply stunning. I’m planning on getting that size of a bag too but in a different colour or else the nano crossbody size! Just waiting for the sales after Christmas! Can’t wait. Gorgeous! Merry Christmas



Merry Christmas to you too! 

Oh I'm sure you'll find something you love in this or the nano size!


----------



## starrynite_87

Elsa Peretti Open heart from DH for Christmas


----------



## Jordyaddict

I cheated with Chanel again !
My new rainbow WOC which is very different o my LV pieces


----------



## Jordyaddict

Also got some newer  Tiffany earrings from my husband .
The climber earrings


----------



## keishapie1973

Purchased this YSL Puffer for Christmas along with the mini Pochette...


----------



## BB8

Ordered this and placed it under the tree until Christmas (please excuse the tree needles everywhere: evidence of happy rummaging for gifts). I love the new eco-friendly packaging (so lovely), and the bonus was the bag thrown in!


----------



## Loriad

Not a bag, but they're sparkly at the top and match my Turtledove Pochette Metis so I couldn't resist!


----------



## viewwing

Bumbles said:


> I love your longchamp @candypoo simply stunning. I’m planning on getting that size of a bag too but in a different colour or else the nano crossbody size! Just waiting for the sales after Christmas! Can’t wait. Gorgeous! Merry Christmas


There’s a LC sale after Christmas? I thought stuff were already on sale now And the next would be a few months later?


----------



## starrynite_87

BB8 said:


> Ordered this and placed it under the tree until Christmas (please excuse the tree needles everywhere: evidence of happy rummaging for gifts). I love the new eco-friendly packaging (so lovely), and the bonus was the bag thrown in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940363
> View attachment 4940364
> View attachment 4940365


This packaging is everything


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Loriad said:


> Not a bag, but they're sparkly at the top and match my Turtledove Pochette Metis so I couldn't resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940612


A perfect match  Cheers to you rocking them in 2021!


----------



## BB8

starrynite_87 said:


> This packaging is everything


Right? It's just so perfect!


----------



## BowieFan1971

A cute ray of sunshine. Pre-loved Coach inexpensive. Had the scarf already.


----------



## balen.girl

I was on holiday for almost 3 weeks near the beach, so no store around. I can’t do boxing day shopping or whatever end of the year sale. Then I saw this bag still available from Longchamp online store. Without thinking, I just bought it. Today Mr Postman came and I am so happy with this bag. So cute..


----------



## candypoo

Birthday haul.. 
On my way to ban island  or do I get a free pass because it's my birthday?


----------



## DrTr

I had a GIANT surprise for Christmas - and i put myself immediately and strictly on Ban Island with NO time off for good behavior this year   My DH had a connect and got me a gorgeous, holy grail bag I didn’t dream I would get this year - he’s wonderful! 

Introducing my 30 cm Rose Poupre Togo leather Hermes Birkin, shown here with 2 twillys for the handles. I’m over the moon! No one does color like H - and given I’m a purple/pink girl, this color is a perfect blend of the two.  So I’ll be watching everyone’s lovelies here and in the LV/H threads for my vicarious living at new purchases for 2021. Presenting my poupre girl!

PS here’s to a healthier, safer and better year for all. Can’t wait to take her somewhere besides UPS or CVS!


----------



## BB8

DrTr said:


> I had a GIANT surprise for Christmas - and i put myself immediately and strictly on Ban Island with NO time off for good behavior this year   My DH had a connect and got me a gorgeous, holy grail bag I didn’t dream I would get this year - he’s wonderful!
> 
> Introducing my 30 cm Rose Poupre Togo leather Hermes Birkin, shown here with 2 twillys for the handles. I’m over the moon! No one does color like H - and given I’m a purple/pink girl, this color is a perfect blend of the two.  So I’ll be watching everyone’s lovelies here and in the LV/H threads for my vicarious living at new purchases for 2021. Presenting my poupre girl!
> 
> PS here’s to a healthier, safer and better year for all. Can’t wait to take her somewhere besides UPS or CVS!
> 
> View attachment 4957596


Congratulations! She's gorgeous!!


----------



## DrTr

BB8 said:


> Congratulations! She's gorgeous!!


Thank you so much!  I sit her next to me on the couch to “work”  we still can’t go out much.


----------



## Iamminda

Congrats T on this stunning stunner .  What a gorgeous color — a total HG dream bag for a pink/purple lover.  And the twillies look great with it.  Here’s hoping you can take this beauty out soon for many real and fun outings — enjoy .



DrTr said:


> I had a GIANT surprise for Christmas - and i put myself immediately and strictly on Ban Island with NO time off for good behavior this year   My DH had a connect and got me a gorgeous, holy grail bag I didn’t dream I would get this year - he’s wonderful!
> 
> Introducing my 30 cm Rose Poupre Togo leather Hermes Birkin, shown here with 2 twillys for the handles. I’m over the moon! No one does color like H - and given I’m a purple/pink girl, this color is a perfect blend of the two.  So I’ll be watching everyone’s lovelies here and in the LV/H threads for my vicarious living at new purchases for 2021. Presenting my poupre girl!
> 
> PS here’s to a healthier, safer and better year for all. Can’t wait to take her somewhere besides UPS or CVS!
> 
> View attachment 4957596


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Congrats T on this stunning stunner .  What a gorgeous color — a total HG dream bag for a pink/purple lover.  And the twillies look great with it.  Here’s hoping you can take this beauty out soon for many real and fun outings — enjoy .


Thank you so much dear one!  Here’s hoping we both and all of us can emerge with out new beauties besides contactless delivery


----------



## sunnybrii

DrTr said:


> I had a GIANT surprise for Christmas - and i put myself immediately and strictly on Ban Island with NO time off for good behavior this year   My DH had a connect and got me a gorgeous, holy grail bag I didn’t dream I would get this year - he’s wonderful!
> 
> Introducing my 30 cm Rose Poupre Togo leather Hermes Birkin, shown here with 2 twillys for the handles. I’m over the moon! No one does color like H - and given I’m a purple/pink girl, this color is a perfect blend of the two.  So I’ll be watching everyone’s lovelies here and in the LV/H threads for my vicarious living at new purchases for 2021. Presenting my poupre girl!
> 
> PS here’s to a healthier, safer and better year for all. Can’t wait to take her somewhere besides UPS or CVS!
> 
> View attachment 4957596


Congrats, she’s a beauty! And so very sweet of your DH to put in that extra effort to get u your dream bag!


----------



## DrTr

sunnybrii said:


> Congrats, she’s a beauty! And so very sweet of your DH to put in that extra effort to get u your dream bag!


Thanks so much   He was and is a sweetheart in so many ways, I’m very fortunate.


----------



## lilone

Looked at LV multi pochette, but this bag just "had me at hello"! It's leather and just beautiful IRL.  This is a new color that has a pink/violet undertone (not the Cameo color from last year).  I think this will be a great bag for a daily carry as well as going out! In love!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

DrTr said:


> I had a GIANT surprise for Christmas - and i put myself immediately and strictly on Ban Island with NO time off for good behavior this year   My DH had a connect and got me a gorgeous, holy grail bag I didn’t dream I would get this year - he’s wonderful!
> 
> Introducing my 30 cm Rose Poupre Togo leather Hermes Birkin, shown here with 2 twillys for the handles. I’m over the moon! No one does color like H - and given I’m a purple/pink girl, this color is a perfect blend of the two.  So I’ll be watching everyone’s lovelies here and in the LV/H threads for my vicarious living at new purchases for 2021. Presenting my poupre girl!
> 
> PS here’s to a healthier, safer and better year for all. Can’t wait to take her somewhere besides UPS or CVS!
> 
> View attachment 4957596


Wow ❤️ incredible!! A huge H congrats to you DT! What a beautiful jewel tone beauty to add to your gorgeous collection. I hope you can enjoy many safe outings with it soon   


lilone said:


> Looked at LV multi pochette, but this bag just "had me at hello"! It's leather and just beautiful IRL.  This is a new color that has a pink/violet undertone (not the Cameo color from last year).  I think this will be a great bag for a daily carry as well as going out! In love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957907


Beautiful nude! Congrats hun ❤


----------



## bluebird03

Managed to find a Chanel CF medium before the price increase, my first Chanel piece and I love it.


----------



## BB8

lilone said:


> Looked at LV multi pochette, but this bag just "had me at hello"! It's leather and just beautiful IRL.  This is a new color that has a pink/violet undertone (not the Cameo color from last year).  I think this will be a great bag for a daily carry as well as going out! In love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957907


I love this, especially the color combo! So pretty!


----------



## BB8

DrTr said:


> Thank you so much!  I sit her next to me on the couch to “work”  we still can’t go out much.


I hear ya! I find any excuse to bring my bags out with me...even if it's just to put gas in the car. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Bumbles

Jordyaddict said:


> Also got some newer  Tiffany earrings from my husband .
> The climber earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938402


Ooh I love these earrings. So stylist


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> I was on holiday for almost 3 weeks near the beach, so no store around. I can’t do boxing day shopping or whatever end of the year sale. Then I saw this bag still available from Longchamp online store.  Without thinking, I just bought it. Today Mr Postman came and I am so happy with this bag. So cute..
> View attachment 4949381


This backpack is so cute and adorable @balen.girl Makes me want to get one now. Is it comfy to use? Even the packaging lots cute!!


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow ❤ incredible!! A huge H congrats to you DT! What a beautiful jewel tone beauty to add to your gorgeous collection. I hope you can enjoy many safe outings with it soon


Thanks so much MB!  Here’s to many safe outings for us all!


----------



## DrTr

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Managed to find a Chanel CF medium before the price increase, my first Chanel piece and I love it.
> 
> View attachment 4957970


What a beauty!!  Enjoy your first!


----------



## t&tsmom

SpeedyJC said:


> Hermes Herbag with coated canvas.
> 
> View attachment 4754432


Wow this bad is beautiful. I don’t see it on Hermès website. Is it still available in boutiques?


----------



## Penelopepursula

DrTr said:


> I had a GIANT surprise for Christmas - and i put myself immediately and strictly on Ban Island with NO time off for good behavior this year   My DH had a connect and got me a gorgeous, holy grail bag I didn’t dream I would get this year - he’s wonderful!
> 
> Introducing my 30 cm Rose Poupre Togo leather Hermes Birkin, shown here with 2 twillys for the handles. I’m over the moon! No one does color like H - and given I’m a purple/pink girl, this color is a perfect blend of the two.  So I’ll be watching everyone’s lovelies here and in the LV/H threads for my vicarious living at new purchases for 2021. Presenting my poupre girl!
> 
> PS here’s to a healthier, safer and better year for all. Can’t wait to take her somewhere besides UPS or CVS!
> 
> View attachment 4957596


What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Raaz

DrTr said:


> I had a GIANT surprise for Christmas - and i put myself immediately and strictly on Ban Island with NO time off for good behavior this year   My DH had a connect and got me a gorgeous, holy grail bag I didn’t dream I would get this year - he’s wonderful!
> 
> Introducing my 30 cm Rose Poupre Togo leather Hermes Birkin, shown here with 2 twillys for the handles. I’m over the moon! No one does color like H - and given I’m a purple/pink girl, this color is a perfect blend of the two.  So I’ll be watching everyone’s lovelies here and in the LV/H threads for my vicarious living at new purchases for 2021. Presenting my poupre girl!
> 
> PS here’s to a healthier, safer and better year for all. Can’t wait to take her somewhere besides UPS or CVS!
> 
> View attachment 4957596


Oh wow wow wowwerr... congrats... ENJOY! I would just just around wearing this at home in lockdown. Wear it and enjoy it in good health.


----------



## Raaz

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Managed to find a Chanel CF medium before the price increase, my first Chanel piece and I love it.
> 
> View attachment 4957970


Beautiful. She is perrrfect! Enjoy!


----------



## BowieFan1971

My first iconic Hermès item...a vintage scarf. Fleure de Lotus, designed in 1976


----------



## p.l.c.r.

i let go of my preloved Eva for this brand new toy loulou in dark latte. I love it!


----------



## Strep2031

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Managed to find a Chanel CF medium before the price increase, my first Chanel piece and I love it.
> 
> View attachment 4957970


Beautiful!! Congratulations.


----------



## Strep2031

p.l.c.r. said:


> i let go of my preloved Eva for this brand new toy loulou in dark latte. I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4964637


The loulou is such a pretty handbag. Congratulations.


----------



## Bumbles

p.l.c.r. said:


> i let go of my preloved Eva for this brand new toy loulou in dark latte. I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4964637


Congrats! You finally sold your Eva! Great decision. I love the toy Lou Lou. Such a gorgeous bag


----------



## p.l.c.r.

Strep2031 said:


> The loulou is such a pretty handbag. Congratulations.



thank you! Indeed it is so pretty and stinkin’ cute!! I am planning to add a small one for my birthday this year.


----------



## p.l.c.r.

Bumbles said:


> Congrats! You finally sold your Eva! Great decision. I love the toy Lou Lou. Such a gorgeous bag



yes i sold it! I went to theysl boutique to try on the toy size and small size and I can’t stop smiling! I haven’t had this feeling since I got my preloved classic speedy25. Maybe it’s because of their cute size! But i def did not have this giddiness over the Eva! Haha. The small loulou is definitely on my birthday wishlist!


----------



## p.l.c.r.

p.l.c.r. said:


> i let go of my preloved Eva for this brand new toy loulou in dark latte. I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4964637



edit: this one is in dark beige! Not latte


----------



## Penelopepursula

p.l.c.r. said:


> edit: this one is in dark beige! Not latte


I have a medium LouLou in beige and it is such a beautiful bag. It's big enough to hold my iPad but not super huge. I used it quite a bit for work pre Pandemic. There is just something about the leather and the design that makes it seem like a classic. Have been considering the toy. It is just so cute!


----------



## p.l.c.r.

Penelopepursula said:


> I have a medium LouLou in beige and it is such a beautiful bag. It's big enough to hold my iPad but not super huge. I used it quite a bit for work pre Pandemic. There is just something about the leather and the design that makes it seem like a classic. Have been considering the toy. It is just so cute!



i agree! The leather looks so plush! The small loulou caught my eye and it is the perfect size for me as an everyday all around bag. I hope to get a black one for my birthday this year!


----------



## Bumbles

p.l.c.r. said:


> yes i sold it! I went to theysl boutique to try on the toy size and small size and I can’t stop smiling! I haven’t had this feeling since I got my preloved classic speedy25. Maybe it’s because of their cute size! But i def did not have this giddiness over the Eva! Haha. The small loulou is definitely on my birthday wishlist!


So happy for you! You might of inspired me to take the plunge too, hahaha


----------



## p.l.c.r.

Bumbles said:


> So happy for you! You might of inspired me to take the plunge too, hahaha



what color are you eyeing?


----------



## Bumbles

Bl


p.l.c.r. said:


> what color are you eyeing?


Black matte hardware or silver hardware on black.


----------



## p.l.c.r.

Bumbles said:


> Bl
> 
> Black matte hardware or silver hardware on black.



i also tried those in store and they were so pretty! If i had unlimited funds I would’ve bought the small in black shw too!  Too bad i wasnt able to take a mod shot!


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Etro...LV turned me on to coated canvas with vachetta and this paisley is so pretty. Beautiful colors!


----------



## weezer

Got this in December.

My bright red color bag!

I am finally at ‘purse peace’ with Chanel, due to crazy price increases and there’s nothing anymore that I need/want from Chanel for my collection. And I’m ok with it.



	

		
			
		

		
	
f


----------



## DrTr

Raaz said:


> Oh wow wow wowwerr... congrats... ENJOY! I would just just around wearing this at home in lockdown. Wear it and enjoy it in good health.


Thank you so much!  Forgot to check back, but you are so kind and excited for me, you made my day


----------



## DrTr

weezer said:


> Got this in December.
> 
> My bright red color bag!
> 
> I am finally at ‘purse peace’ with Chanel, due to crazy price increases and there’s nothing anymore that I need/want from Chanel for my collection. And I’m ok with it.
> 
> View attachment 4970485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f


Just beautiful!  Even better pre-price increase!


----------



## DrTr

I have been stalking to get a Telfar bag for several months. It is a cool black-owned non-gendered bag company (fashion and apparel too), and their bag has been dubbed ”the Bushwick Birkin” (apologies - you all may know this). Well, my most desired color dropped on Monday and I got the small and the medium, because I couldn’t decide which I wanted most  I follow them on Instagram and started stalking daily as they announce drops. It sold out in 2 minutes!

It’s vegan leather, and a great price point, and during these days of snow and hand sanitizer, I have a feeling they will be much used, and I love both sizes. I was fingers crossed that the small would hold my iphone12 promax horizontally and it does (top photo shows vertical for size ref). Even in my thin case. It slides in the front or back, and still holds enough other items. Since it’s not leather, they do need to straighten and loosen once you remove the bags from shipping box. Top pic is the small and the medium is in second pic. The medium is pretty similar in size to the MM NF for reference. The pic of them together isn’t true to color, the others are more accurate. HTH if any of you are wanting a Telfar!


----------



## weezer

@DrTr, congrats on scoring the bag in your desired color, I heard they sell out super-fast, your bag is so cute!!


----------



## DrTr

weezer said:


> @DrTr, congrats on scoring the bag in your desired color, I heard they sell out super-fast, your bag is so cute!!


Thank you weezer! They do sell out amazingly fast. I had everything set up to sail through checkout, good thing, as when I went back to see if they were still available at 8:02 (drop was 8:00) they were already all gone. I think they will be fun to carry.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> I had a GIANT surprise for Christmas - and i put myself immediately and strictly on Ban Island with NO time off for good behavior this year   My DH had a connect and got me a gorgeous, holy grail bag I didn’t dream I would get this year - he’s wonderful!
> 
> Introducing my 30 cm Rose Poupre Togo leather Hermes Birkin, shown here with 2 twillys for the handles. I’m over the moon! No one does color like H - and given I’m a purple/pink girl, this color is a perfect blend of the two.  So I’ll be watching everyone’s lovelies here and in the LV/H threads for my vicarious living at new purchases for 2021. Presenting my poupre girl!
> 
> PS here’s to a healthier, safer and better year for all. Can’t wait to take her somewhere besides UPS or CVS!
> 
> View attachment 4957596


Congrats,  and oh my!! Love this amazing color!!!!


----------



## Venessa84

DrTr said:


> I have been stalking to get a Telfar bag for several months. It is a cool black-owned non-gendered bag company (fashion and apparel too), and their bag has been dubbed ”the Bushwick Birkin” (apologies - you all may know this). Well, my most desired color dropped on Monday and I got the small and the medium, because I couldn’t decide which I wanted most  I follow them on Instagram and started stalking daily as they announce drops. It sold out in 2 minutes!
> 
> It’s vegan leather, and a great price point, and during these days of snow and hand sanitizer, I have a feeling they will be much used, and I love both sizes. I was fingers crossed that the small would hold my iphone12 promax horizontally and it does (top photo shows vertical for size ref). Even in my thin case. It slides in the front or back, and still holds enough other items. Since it’s not leather, they do need to straighten and loosen once you remove the bags from shipping box. Top pic is the small and the medium is in second pic. The medium is pretty similar in size to the MM NF for reference. The pic of them together isn’t true to color, the others are more accurate. HTH if any of you are wanting a Telfar!
> View attachment 4971687
> View attachment 4971688
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971694
> View attachment 4971701



Very nice! What happened to being sofa king banned...lol


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats,  and oh my!! Love this amazing color!!!!


Thank you dear Sunshine mama!  It was my HG color of a Birkin, and except for small purchases I’ll be living vicariously!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Got some crazy(depends how one looks at them I guess) bags from farfetch, and I hope I love them. 
This Covid situation has made me reach out for fun and crazy things.


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> Very nice! What happened to being sofa king banned...lol


Thank you I’m STILL sofa king banned from bags, but I’ve been after one of these since last October. They just dropped Monday and were gone fast. The small was $150 and the medium was $202 so I slid under the sofa for these two


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Got some crazy(depends how one looks at them I guess) bags from farfetch, and I hope I love them.
> This Covid situation has made me reach out for fun and crazy things.
> View attachment 4971753
> View attachment 4971754
> View attachment 4971755
> View attachment 4971756
> View attachment 4971757


How fun!  I love them - that little black bag is adorable!  You rock your small bags so well. Can’t wait to see pics when they arrive!


----------



## Iamminda

These are great T — I remember reading about this brand on purseblog and just loving the whole idea of the brand and the look.  (Also remembered how hard it was to buy one at the time ). So glad you got the ones you want — they look very stylish and practical. Enjoy .



DrTr said:


> I have been stalking to get a Telfar bag for several months. It is a cool black-owned non-gendered bag company (fashion and apparel too), and their bag has been dubbed ”the Bushwick Birkin” (apologies - you all may know this). Well, my most desired color dropped on Monday and I got the small and the medium, because I couldn’t decide which I wanted most  I follow them on Instagram and started stalking daily as they announce drops. It sold out in 2 minutes!
> 
> It’s vegan leather, and a great price point, and during these days of snow and hand sanitizer, I have a feeling they will be much used, and I love both sizes. I was fingers crossed that the small would hold my iphone12 promax horizontally and it does (top photo shows vertical for size ref). Even in my thin case. It slides in the front or back, and still holds enough other items. Since it’s not leather, they do need to straighten and loosen once you remove the bags from shipping box. Top pic is the small and the medium is in second pic. The medium is pretty similar in size to the MM NF for reference. The pic of them together isn’t true to color, the others are more accurate. HTH if any of you are wanting a Telfar!
> View attachment 4971687
> View attachment 4971688
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971694
> View attachment 4971701


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Got some crazy(depends how one looks at them I guess) bags from farfetch, and I hope I love them.
> This Covid situation has made me reach out for fun and crazy things.
> View attachment 4971753
> View attachment 4971754
> View attachment 4971755
> View attachment 4971756
> View attachment 4971757



These are so fun and cute.  The Bal ones are especially right up your alley (like your PSPs).  Can’t wait to see them when you get them


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> How fun!  I love them - that little black bag is adorable!  You rock your small bags so well. Can’t wait to see pics when they arrive!


Thank you.


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> These are great T — I remember reading about this brand on purseblog and just loving the whole idea of the brand and the look.  (Also remembered how hard it was to buy one at the time ). So glad you got the ones you want — they look very stylish and practical. Enjoy .


Thank you friend!  LV got me in stalking shape for these bags   Except for that day last August where they opened up and let people prepay and buy whatever they wanted for delivery in Dec/Jan these definitely trickle out one or two colors at a time. I plan to take one on my glamorous run to CVS tomorrow


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

DrTr said:


> I have been stalking to get a Telfar bag for several months. It is a cool black-owned non-gendered bag company (fashion and apparel too), and their bag has been dubbed ”the Bushwick Birkin” (apologies - you all may know this). Well, my most desired color dropped on Monday and I got the small and the medium, because I couldn’t decide which I wanted most  I follow them on Instagram and started stalking daily as they announce drops. It sold out in 2 minutes!
> 
> It’s vegan leather, and a great price point, and during these days of snow and hand sanitizer, I have a feeling they will be much used, and I love both sizes. I was fingers crossed that the small would hold my iphone12 promax horizontally and it does (top photo shows vertical for size ref). Even in my thin case. It slides in the front or back, and still holds enough other items. Since it’s not leather, they do need to straighten and loosen once you remove the bags from shipping box. Top pic is the small and the medium is in second pic. The medium is pretty similar in size to the MM NF for reference. The pic of them together isn’t true to color, the others are more accurate. HTH if any of you are wanting a Telfar!
> View attachment 4971687
> View attachment 4971688
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971694
> View attachment 4971701


Congrats DT! Telfar is a such a cool brand. I love the whole unisex thing and they do it perfectly > fashion w/out boundaries 


Sunshine mama said:


> Got some crazy(depends how one looks at them I guess) bags from farfetch, and I hope I love them.
> This Covid situation has made me reach out for fun and crazy things.
> View attachment 4971753
> View attachment 4971754
> View attachment 4971755
> View attachment 4971756
> View attachment 4971757


How perfectly mini sized for you, SM! Can’t wait to see how you style these cuties  Fun colours and bags are everything!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> These are so fun and cute.  The Bal ones are especially right up your alley (like your PSPs).  Can’t wait to see them when you get them


Thank you. I hope I don't get a buyer's remorse, especially with the Peanuts bag. 
I've always wanted a bag that looks like a lunch box since I was a kid.  
It's definitely cute,   but I do wonder how I'm gonna use it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Congrats DT! Telfar is a such a cool brand. I love the whole unisex thing and they do it perfectly > fashion w/out boundaries
> How perfectly mini sized for you, SM! Can’t wait to see how you style these cuties  Fun colours and bags are everything!


Thank you MyBelongs.


----------



## topglamchic

DrTr said:


> I have been stalking to get a Telfar bag for several months. It is a cool black-owned non-gendered bag company (fashion and apparel too), and their bag has been dubbed ”the Bushwick Birkin” (apologies - you all may know this). Well, my most desired color dropped on Monday and I got the small and the medium, because I couldn’t decide which I wanted most  I follow them on Instagram and started stalking daily as they announce drops. It sold out in 2 minutes!
> 
> It’s vegan leather, and a great price point, and during these days of snow and hand sanitizer, I have a feeling they will be much used, and I love both sizes. I was fingers crossed that the small would hold my iphone12 promax horizontally and it does (top photo shows vertical for size ref). Even in my thin case. It slides in the front or back, and still holds enough other items. Since it’s not leather, they do need to straighten and loosen once you remove the bags from shipping box. Top pic is the small and the medium is in second pic. The medium is pretty similar in size to the MM NF for reference. The pic of them together isn’t true to color, the others are more accurate. HTH if any of you are wanting a Telfar!
> View attachment 4971687
> View attachment 4971688
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971694
> View attachment 4971701


I hope you find love for your Telfar's.  I have the medium (same as yours) and really enjoy.  I enjoy the brand so so much!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Got some crazy(depends how one looks at them I guess) bags from farfetch, and I hope I love them.
> This Covid situation has made me reach out for fun and crazy things.
> View attachment 4971753
> View attachment 4971754
> View attachment 4971755
> View attachment 4971756
> View attachment 4971757


The snoopy and balenciaga bag is so cute! Can’t wait to see then when you get then


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> The snoopy and balenciaga bag is so cute! Can’t wait to see then when you get then


Thank you!  I can't wait either.  It used to be that farfetch took 2 to 3 days from the order date to arrive but it's taking longer than it used to.


----------



## sages

I have not been able to stop looking at the Coach Tabby 26, so have cheated on Louis with my first Coach... loving the price tag, hope I love the bag just as much!!


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Congrats DT! Telfar is a such a cool brand. I love the whole unisex thing and they do it perfectly > fashion w/out boundaries





topglamchic said:


> I hope you find love for your Telfar's.  I have the medium (same as yours) and really enjoy.  I enjoy the brand so so much!


Thank you MB - they are great. Just paging through their Instagram of the real people that use them and love them is fabulous. 

And I’m so glad to hear you enjoy yours topglamchic. I have been wanting one for a long time and am so excited they came. Can’t wait to take out my medium today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

So 3 of my bags arrived from Farfetch,  and they are all super super cute! I am definitely keeping the black basket bag, but I think I will return the Bals. The Bals' colors are not what I imagined in my head.  The light pink is too similar to my LV, and the bright pink is TOO bright. Plus, the snap button on the Bal seems unnecessarily cumbersome for a tiny bag. I've included an Alma BB and my PSP for size reference.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Sunshine mama I’m biased but, obviously, your LV is far superior to those Bals  Glad your haul got you one fun gem in that basket bag. Can’t wait to see it in action! Love the group shot too, very cute ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Sunshine mama I’m biased but, obviously, your LV is far superior to those Bals  Glad your haul got you one fun gem in that basket bag. Can’t wait to see it in action! Love the group shot too, very cute ❤


Hahaha! I totally agree! LV is much better for sure!!! I was actually looking for a visually smaller phone bag, but the Bals are very similar visually in size to my PSP, but my PSP can fit so much more!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> So 3 of my bags arrived from Farfetch,  and they are all super super cute! I am definitely keeping the black basket bag, but I think I will return the Bals. The Bals' colors are not what I imagined in my head.  The light pink is too similar to my LV, and the bright pink is TOO bright. Plus, the snap button on the Bal seems unnecessarily cumbersome for a tiny bag. I've included an Alma BB and my PSP for size reference.
> View attachment 4972300
> View attachment 4972301


I love the black one too! It’s so cute and different. Yes, the Bals are cute, but your LV lps just looks perfect in proportion and color and ease of use. I see what you mean about the closure too. I personally can’t wait to see your Peanuts lunchbox!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

2nd wishlist reveal for 2021: Art meets fashion in this new Sprayground duffle  I love Hokusai’s powerful print so much and its vibrant colours are just stunning in person. I think these deep ocean blues speak to the Pisces in me lol


----------



## Penelopepursula

Sunshine mama said:


> So 3 of my bags arrived from Farfetch,  and they are all super super cute! I am definitely keeping the black basket bag, but I think I will return the Bals. The Bals' colors are not what I imagined in my head.  The light pink is too similar to my LV, and the bright pink is TOO bright. Plus, the snap button on the Bal seems unnecessarily cumbersome for a tiny bag. I've included an Alma BB and my PSP for size reference.
> View attachment 4972300
> View attachment 4972301


These are too cute!


----------



## Penelopepursula

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4972542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd wishlist reveal for 2021: Art meets fashion in this new Sprayground duffle  I love Hokusai’s powerful print so much and its vibrant colours are just stunning in person. I think these deep ocean blues speak to the Pisces in me lol
> View attachment 4972541


These are both fabulous pieces. I'm really feeling the green this year. But that duffle is gorgeous!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> So 3 of my bags arrived from Farfetch,  and they are all super super cute! I am definitely keeping the black basket bag, but I think I will return the Bals. The Bals' colors are not what I imagined in my head.  The light pink is too similar to my LV, and the bright pink is TOO bright. Plus, the snap button on the Bal seems unnecessarily cumbersome for a tiny bag. I've included an Alma BB and my PSP for size reference.
> View attachment 4972300
> View attachment 4972301


They’re all gorgeous and so pretty in pink. The black basket is so cute. Congrats! I agree to return the light pink one bc it’s too similar to LV, but are you sure abt the hot pink bal? Lol Looks great in your collection and I’m sure you can rock it?    You don’t have a hot pink colour??? Lol I know I’m an enabler but it is so cute and pretty. I’ve also been eyeing the bal
Phone holder but didn’t go for it due to the size and not being able to fit much. Anyway, good luck on what you decide to do. You collection is always so pretty anyway!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> So 3 of my bags arrived from Farfetch,  and they are all super super cute! I am definitely keeping the black basket bag, but I think I will return the Bals. The Bals' colors are not what I imagined in my head.  The light pink is too similar to my LV, and the bright pink is TOO bright. Plus, the snap button on the Bal seems unnecessarily cumbersome for a tiny bag. I've included an Alma BB and my PSP for size reference.
> View attachment 4972300
> View attachment 4972301



What a pretty group shot — I especially adore that Alma.  I like the light pink Bal but it is very similar to your RB PSP.  Looking forward to seeing your black basket bag in action


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Penelopepursula said:


> These are both fabulous pieces. I'm really feeling the green this year. But that duffle is gorgeous!


Thanks hun  Have you seen the bright green empreinte coming for SS21? I hope LV makes a more bags in that leather. Here’s a better unedited pic of my new duffle, happy you love it too!
	

		
			
		

		
	


Courtesy of Luisaviaroma


----------



## Prsgrl

My Goyard Isabelle finally arrived! I plan to use her as a baby bag.


----------



## Highendlessbag

wow I am in love with the duffle. Is it available for sale?


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4972542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd wishlist reveal for 2021: Art meets fashion in this new Sprayground duffle  I love Hokusai’s powerful print so much and its vibrant colours are just stunning in person. I think these deep ocean blues speak to the Pisces in me lol
> View attachment 4972541


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Highendlessbag said:


> wow I am in love with the duffle. Is it available for sale?


Luisaviaroma has 2 left


----------



## BowieFan1971

First Hermès scarf, first visit to Hermès....not the last for either one! I found her in the first 5 minutes....she spoke to me.


----------



## DrTr

BowieFan1971 said:


> First Hermès scarf, first visit to Hermès....not the last for either one! I found her in the first 5 minutes....she spoke to me.
> View attachment 4976913
> View attachment 4976914


Love it - it looks great on you!  Welcome to the dark side   One you step on the silky H slope it’s usually a long slide in - often silk is the gateway drug


----------



## BowieFan1971

DrTr said:


> Love it - it looks great on you!  Welcome to the dark side   One you step on the silky H slope it’s usually a long slide in - often silk is the gateway drug


Thank you! I know...I saw a Picotin 18 while I was there...the SA is going to call me when they get a Gold one.    Was already planning to make a yearly birthday scarf trip.


----------



## DrTr

BowieFan1971 said:


> Thank you! I know...I saw a Picotin 18 while I was there...the SA is going to call me when they get a Gold one.    Was already planning to make a yearly birthday scarf trip.


so the slide has truly begun!!  Picotin’s are nice bags - I bet gold will come soon. Enjoy!! And the H threads are a great place to learn and... ahem...get truly enabled!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> First Hermès scarf, first visit to Hermès....not the last for either one! I found her in the first 5 minutes....she spoke to me.
> View attachment 4976913
> View attachment 4976914


That's a great choice and looks beautiful on you!!! Love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

So my last bag arrived! 
Peanuts anyone?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> So my last bag arrived!
> Peanuts anyone?
> View attachment 4977431


Omg this print is the absolute CUTEST!  I’m so happy that you’re happy, SM. Cheers!!


----------



## M_Butterfly

Sunshine mama said:


> So my last bag arrived!
> Peanuts anyone?
> View attachment 4977431


You guys are killing me with these cute small bags.  Super adorable.


----------



## Sunshine mama

M_Butterfly said:


> You guys are killing me with these cute small bags.  Super adorable.


Thank you!!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> So my last bag arrived!
> Peanuts anyone?
> View attachment 4977431


Love it sm!  It’s so great he’s kissing Lucy - she could use it


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> Love it sm!  It’s so great he’s kissing Lucy - she could use it


She could for sure!!!


----------



## SpeedyJC

t&tsmom said:


> Wow this bad is beautiful. I don’t see it on Hermès website. Is it still available in boutiques?



Hi sorry I am not on all that much been busy with my new business.

 I am not sure , you will have to check in with your nearest boutique. I know there is a Herberg in a dark blue on the Hermes site now because I just checked this morning. 

Its really a great bag and I am enjoying the coated canvas. I have a garden party that is not coated and with my herbag I am much less worried about getting it dirty due to the coating.


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> So my last bag arrived!
> Peanuts anyone?
> View attachment 4977431


Too cute! I love snoopy! My fav! Great purchase SM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Loved my Peanuts lunch box shaped bag so much that I got this vintage bag! 
Can't wait till it arrives.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Too cute! I love snoopy! My fav! Great purchase SM


Thank you! I'm loving the layout of the bag and the size soooo much!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Loved my Peanuts lunch box shaped bag so much that I got this vintage bag!
> Can't wait till it arrives.
> View attachment 4986147


Yay!!  It’s beautiful. How fun to find a style that suits you so well and then to find this beauty. Can’t wait to see it!!


----------



## utaban

i love that peanuts bag and I was thinking of picking it up too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> Yay!!  It’s beautiful. How fun to find a style that suits you so well and then to find this beauty. Can’t wait to see it!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

utaban said:


> i love that peanuts bag and I was thinking of picking it up too!


We could be Peanuts bag twins!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Loved my Peanuts lunch box shaped bag so much that I got this vintage bag!
> Can't wait till it arrives.
> View attachment 4986147



Can’t wait to see this one and how you will wear/style it


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Can’t wait to see this one and how you will wear/style it


Thank you!


----------



## utaban

Sunshine mama said:


> We could be Peanuts bag twins!



I only held back because I'm not really sure how I'll style it but it is so adorable


----------



## shayna07

I decided to get the Prada 2005 re- edition nylon bag on a whim, and I absolutely love it! It is so durable! I actually was never interested in the multi pochette! This was my first Prada bag and I am in love!


----------



## jgodcheergrl

shayna07 said:


> I decided to get the Prada 2005 re- edition nylon bag on a whim, and I absolutely love it! It is so durable! I actually was never interested in the multi pochette! This was my first Prada bag and I am in love!



My MOST USED BAG by far!!! Enjoy the heck out of it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Kurt Geiger Kensington. I love how it looks like candy!!! 
And it satisfies my pink craving.


----------



## BowieFan1971

Vintage Hermès 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
1954 “Les Armes de Paris”


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> My Kurt Geiger Kensington. I love how it looks like candy!!!
> And it satisfies my pink craving.
> View attachment 4989020


So cute for V day, sweet SM! That bird clasp is _everything_


----------



## BowieFan1971

Hermès Picotin 18


----------



## Venessa84

I’m sure you guys have seen enough of this bag but it just makes me so happy

Mini Fendi Peekaboo 



I returned a pair of LV earrings as I was so disappointed in them but I was able to find a pair of VCA frivoles that I’m very happy with


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> I’m sure you guys have seen enough of this bag but it just makes me so happy
> 
> Mini Fendi Peekaboo
> View attachment 4991413
> 
> 
> I returned a pair of LV earrings as I was so disappointed in them but I was able to find a pair of VCA frivoles that I’m very happy with
> 
> View attachment 4991414



This beautiful Fendi would make anyone smile and feel happy — such a warm and cheery color.  Enjoy Venessa


----------



## Bumbles

Venessa84 said:


> I’m sure you guys have seen enough of this bag but it just makes me so happy
> 
> Mini Fendi Peekaboo
> View attachment 4991413
> 
> 
> I returned a pair of LV earrings as I was so disappointed in them but I was able to find a pair of VCA frivoles that I’m very happy with
> 
> View attachment 4991414


Gorgeous bag and ear rings!


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> I’m sure you guys have seen enough of this bag but it just makes me so happy
> 
> Mini Fendi Peekaboo
> View attachment 4991413
> 
> 
> I returned a pair of LV earrings as I was so disappointed in them but I was able to find a pair of VCA frivoles that I’m very happy with
> 
> View attachment 4991414


both gorgeous and NO we aren’t tired of this bag or any other you post V!


----------



## DrTr

I am so happy my black bag/hat Telfar came today - just when I saw Telfar Clemens is going to be on the cover of Time magazine!  He rocks, and love the 3 bags/1 hat I was able to snag.


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> I am so happy my black bag/hat Telfar came today - just when I saw Telfar Clemens is going to be on the cover of Time magazine!  He rocks, and love the 3 bags/1 hat I was able to snag.
> 
> View attachment 4993923
> View attachment 4993924



Love this hat/bag combo T — so glad you were able to score these two coveted pieces .  Enjoy


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Love this hat/bag combo T — so glad you were able to score these two coveted pieces .  Enjoy


Thank you kind friend!  The hat is wonderful and those little bags just are too fun. With these two pieces, I wave at you all from ban island for awhile.


----------



## starrynite_87

Purchased this Rebecca Minkoff Micro Regan a few days ago from Poshmark.


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> This beautiful Fendi would make anyone smile and feel happy — such a warm and cheery color.  Enjoy Venessa





Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous bag and ear rings!





DrTr said:


> both gorgeous and NO we aren’t tired of this bag or any other you post V!



Thank you ladies!! Thank you for being happy with me. You guys are all amazing!


----------



## Venessa84

DrTr said:


> I am so happy my black bag/hat Telfar came today - just when I saw Telfar Clemens is going to be on the cover of Time magazine!  He rocks, and love the 3 bags/1 hat I was able to snag.
> 
> View attachment 4993923
> View attachment 4993924



Oh wow...look at this combo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> I am so happy my black bag/hat Telfar came today - just when I saw Telfar Clemens is going to be on the cover of Time magazine!  He rocks, and love the 3 bags/1 hat I was able to snag.
> 
> View attachment 4993923
> View attachment 4993924


Really cool!!!


----------



## Loriad

I'm loving denim at the moment so I bought my first Givenchy.


----------



## Bluepup18

Hi, I have not bought a new handbag in awhile and walked into Dillard’s and saw this sitting in a case .I had never heard of the brand mcm but in the world we are in . This made me smile.


----------



## DrTr

Bluepup18 said:


> Hi, I have not bought a new handbag in awhile and walked into Dillard’s and saw this sitting in a case .I had never heard of the brand mcm but in the world we are in . This made me smile.


How cute!!  We need smiles these days. MCM is a German brand with lots of canvas bags.  I have a zip tote in black and white from them and it’s indestructible and I can carry it in snow rain, etc and don’t worry a bit. Their inner pouch is more like a small zip wristlet.
enjoy your teddy


----------



## Sunshine mama

Loriad said:


> I'm loving denim at the moment so I bought my first Givenchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995064


That's so chic!
Given-chic!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

So my vintage caviar vanity is here and I love it! It looks sort of like my Marc Jacobs  Peanuts bag, and I love that both look like lunch boxes!!!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> So my vintage caviar vanity is here and I love it! It looks sort of like my Marc Jacobs Peanuts bag, and I love that both look like lunch boxes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997053
> View attachment 4997055


oh my Sunshine mama!  Love your purple vintage bag!  You had me at purple but I love the shape too. And Lucy and Snoopy together on this bag are just perfect!  Great finds.


----------



## Ava758

I’ve officially joined the Chanel club. Pre-loved vintage made in 1986-1988. She’s just as old as me. ☺️


----------



## Loriad

Sunshine mama said:


> So my vintage caviar vanity is here and I love it! It looks sort of like my Marc Jacobs  Peanuts bag, and I love that both look like lunch boxes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997053
> View attachment 4997055


Love, love, love these bags! Great shape and so adorable!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Loriad said:


> Love, love, love these bags! Great shape and so adorable!


Thank you!


----------



## Sonya_82

This is lovely! Can I ask how you managed to get your hands on it? I want one for the same reason but I need a 84 bag


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

Hi Everyone, I paused buying luxury bags for a little while but I'm back with this dark pink soft Chanel flap (officially called the small xxl) with light gold hardware!  Please tell me what you think of her!  I'm hoping to use her as a daily bag bc I love large bags.  I hope she's not TOO big to be such a color, can I rock her?  (also please excuse the mess in the background, we just moved


----------



## ILBagLady

moondoggiesbaby said:


> Hi Everyone, I paused buying luxury bags for a little while but I'm back with this dark pink soft Chanel flap (officially called the small xxl) with light gold hardware!  Please tell me what you think of her!  I'm hoping to use her as a daily bag bc I love large bags.  I hope she's not TOO big to be such a color, can I rock her?  (also please excuse the mess in the background, we just moved


 Oh my   She’s fabulous!!


----------



## Wilsom04

moondoggiesbaby said:


> Hi Everyone, I paused buying luxury bags for a little while but I'm back with this dark pink soft Chanel flap (officially called the small xxl) with light gold hardware!  Please tell me what you think of her!  I'm hoping to use her as a daily bag bc I love large bags.  I hope she's not TOO big to be such a color, can I rock her?  (also please excuse the mess in the background, we just moved


Gorgeous!


----------



## Venessa84

moondoggiesbaby said:


> Hi Everyone, I paused buying luxury bags for a little while but I'm back with this dark pink soft Chanel flap (officially called the small xxl) with light gold hardware!  Please tell me what you think of her!  I'm hoping to use her as a daily bag bc I love large bags.  I hope she's not TOO big to be such a color, can I rock her?  (also please excuse the mess in the background, we just moved



I love it especially in this color!


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

ILBagLady said:


> Oh my   She’s fabulous!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

Wilsom04 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

Venessa84 said:


> I love it especially in this color!



It's such a special color! When I saw it I couldn't say no


----------



## weezer

moondoggiesbaby said:


> Hi Everyone, I paused buying luxury bags for a little while but I'm back with this dark pink soft Chanel flap (officially called the small xxl) with light gold hardware!  Please tell me what you think of her!  I'm hoping to use her as a daily bag bc I love large bags.  I hope she's not TOO big to be such a color, can I rock her?  (also please excuse the mess in the background, we just moved


Beautiful


----------



## ella524

love the color!



moondoggiesbaby said:


> Hi Everyone, I paused buying luxury bags for a little while but I'm back with this dark pink soft Chanel flap (officially called the small xxl) with light gold hardware!  Please tell me what you think of her!  I'm hoping to use her as a daily bag bc I love large bags.  I hope she's not TOO big to be such a color, can I rock her?  (also please excuse the mess in the background, we just moved


----------



## luxurista

Hi! Just wanted to share my latest Chanel purchase... 21S iridescent pink medium classic flap. She is truly a unicorn...


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

weezer said:


> Beautiful



Thank you so much


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

My first Chanel! I love it


----------



## weezer

luxurista said:


> Hi! Just wanted to share my latest Chanel purchase... 21S iridescent pink medium classic flap. She is truly a unicorn...


So Pretty in pink!!



coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> My first Chanel! I love it


Wonderful first Chanel!


----------



## karylicious

My new Prada dog carrier


----------



## am1ly

I just got a grand sister for the PSM. 

I‘ve already posted more details in the Goyard room if you are interested


----------



## Venessa84

My love, my Kelly 25 in rose pourpre with a twilly and rodeo. This was the best kind of cheat. 




I couldn’t resist the matching wallet. The bearn wallet is somewhat compact to fit in just about all of my small bags and it also fits everything I need.


----------



## nesia69

I finally purchased something other than LV. My first Chanel WOC and Gucci cardholder & pouch.


----------



## Raaz

karylicious said:


> My new Prada dog carrier
> View attachment 5021759
> View attachment 5021760


OMG... THAT IS PINNACLE OF CUTENESS.


----------



## Raaz

nesia69 said:


> I finally purchased something other than LV. My first Chanel WOC and Gucci cardholder & pouch.
> View attachment 5022433
> View attachment 5022434


Congrats its so hard...I am trying to do the same. I was suppose to buy one LV (pochette metis) and move on to Channel. After 6 LV bags ....still trying to climb out of LV wormhole.


----------



## nesia69

Raaz said:


> Congrats its so hard...I am trying to do the same. I was suppose to buy one LV (pochette metis) and move on to Channel. After 6 LV bags ....still trying to climb out of LV wormhole.


I also have 6 LV bags   It will always be my favourite brand. Chanel bags are so beautiful but after having quality issue + continuously increases prices I don’t think I will mve on to Chanel. I am planning to purchase mini flap + wallet or card holder and probably that would be it.


----------



## Raaz

nesia69 said:


> I also have 6 LV bags   It will always be my favourite brand. Chanel bags are so beautiful but after having quality issue + continuously increases prices I don’t think I will mve on to Chanel. I am planning to purchase mini flap + wallet or card holder and probably that would be it.


True...LV is my LoVe! I am still deciding what to get from Chanel family as I don’t intend to get much either. I have to sadly ignore the upcoming summer collection to get a Chanel...lol...first world problems!


----------



## applegal

Bluepup18 said:


> Hi, I have not bought a new handbag in awhile and walked into Dillard’s and saw this sitting in a case .I had never heard of the brand mcm but in the world we are in . This made me smile.



I'm doing this too....LV quality seems to be going downhill


----------



## ifahima

I thought I was in too deep with LV, but I pulled myself out of it, because I couldn't get this bag out of my head! The quality of the leather is just as good, maybe even better, as the high end brands!


----------



## Loriad

I mentioned when I bought the Givenchy that I was having a denim moment. The Gucci is a bag I passed up on a vacation (bought a black Soho Disco instead) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
and haven't been able to get it out of my mind since, so I decided to grab it when I saw it for a decent price! The Givenchy is dark with black trim and this is lighter with the white pearls, so somehow this made them different enough.


----------



## Bumbles

ifahima said:


> I thought I was in too deep with LV, but I pulled myself out of it, because I couldn't get this bag out of my head! The quality of the leather is just as good, maybe even better, as the high end brands!
> 
> View attachment 5028080
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028081


This bag is soo cute!


----------



## Raaz

Loriad said:


> I mentioned when I bought the Givenchy that I was having a denim moment. The Gucci is a bag I passed up on a vacation (bought a black Soho Disco instead)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5028122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and haven't been able to get it out of my mind since, so I decided to grab it when I saw it for a decent price! The Givenchy is dark with black trim and this is lighter with the white pearls, so somehow this made them different enough.


This is beautiful


----------



## Loriad

Raaz said:


> This is beautiful


Thank u! I love it! So easy to see everything!


----------



## ifahima

Bumbles said:


> This bag is soo cute!


Thank you! It really is!


----------



## viewwing

karylicious said:


> My new Prada dog carrier
> View attachment 5021759
> View attachment 5021760


That bag looks useful! How many pounds is your dog?


----------



## viclou67

I picked up a few things from the Hermes website this week. The leather on this bag smells amazing. I wish my new Empreinte Neverfull smelled like this instead of a chemical smell.


----------



## bluebird03

Purchased a WOC last week.


----------



## karylicious

viewwing said:


> That bag looks useful! How many pounds is your dog?


Thanks, I love it. She’s 3.5 lbs


----------



## skyqueen

karylicious said:


> My new Prada dog carrier
> View attachment 5021759
> View attachment 5021760


So stinkin' cute...you made my day!


----------



## viewwing

karylicious said:


> Thanks, I love it. She’s 3.5 lbs


Is it comfortable? Are the straps painful With her inside?


----------



## karylicious

viewwing said:


> Is it comfortable? Are the straps painful With her inside?


It is super comfy, she loves it too, she can see everything and everyone...


----------



## viewwing

karylicious said:


> It is super comfy, she loves it too, she can see everything and everyone...


I’m gonna have to check it out!


----------



## Raaz

viclou67 said:


> I picked up a few things from the Hermes website this week. The leather on this bag smells amazing. I wish my new Empreinte Neverfull smelled like this instead of a chemical smell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029206


Its so beautiful. Congrats.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Hermès Tool Box Vert Anglais size 26.


----------



## LadyVintageBags

I purchased my first Chanel RTW =) Its a vintage jacket from Collection 26 (1991). Love the fit!


----------



## DrTr

For anyone interested in Brandon Blackwood NY he is doing a great presale on his ESR totes this weekend - 37 colors, which means if you want one you get one.  Last time he is dropping this small tote bag so thought some of you might be interested!! I  missed this bag in an earlier drop, and I’ve been wanting one ever since.  Won’t say how many colors I ordered   But here is a pic of one of them in satin - it will go great with fuschia taigarama. They come in canvas, satin, waxed denim, vegan leather and snakeskin. Has a removable shoulder strap and a magnetic closure, and a great pricepoint. It won’t deliver until April/May, but can’t wait. photo from BBNY website. I’ll post here when my bags arrive. Happy Friday!


----------



## DrTr

viclou67 said:


> I picked up a few things from the Hermes website this week. The leather on this bag smells amazing. I wish my new Empreinte Neverfull smelled like this instead of a chemical smell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029206


Love your beauties, and you just cannot beat the wonderful leather scents from H - and they vary depending on kind of leather! Twins on the tiny scarf ring. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## DrTr

pharmach said:


> I purchased my first Chanel RTW =) Its a vintage jacket from Collection 26 (1991). Love the fit!
> View attachment 5034568


Looks great on you!  Glad you found it!


----------



## Venessa84

I said I needed no more totes but I also said no more bags for quite a while but then this Dior book tote popped up at the Dior outlet...


----------



## HarlemBagLady

DrTr said:


> For anyone interested in Brandon Blackwood NY he is doing a great presale on his ESR totes this weekend - 37 colors, which means if you want one you get one.  Last time he is dropping this small tote bag so thought some of you might be interested!! I  missed this bag in an earlier drop, and I’ve been wanting one ever since.  Won’t say how many colors I ordered   But here is a pic of one of them in satin - it will go great with fuschia taigarama. They come in canvas, satin, waxed denim, vegan leather and snakeskin. Has a removable shoulder strap and a magnetic closure, and a great pricepoint. It won’t deliver until April/May, but can’t wait. photo from BBNY website. I’ll post here when my bags arrive. Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 5035932


Sales began at 12 pm and my purchase was completed by 12:04 pm lol.  I can’t wait until it arrives.


----------



## DrTr

Venessa84 said:


> I said I needed no more totes but I also said no more bags for quite a while but then this Dior book tote popped up at the Dior outlet...
> 
> View attachment 5036197
> View attachment 5036198


great tote - and you think we would learn, “dont NEED more bags, totes, slg’s etc.” only to find JUST one more we must have!


----------



## DrTr

HarlemBagLady said:


> Sales began at 12 pm and my purchase was completed by 12:04 pm lol.  I can’t wait until it arrives.


Too funny!  My was made at 12:04 too - and a second one at 12:08 now the long wait begins....can’t wait to see yours.


----------



## GJ*

After months of stalking, I was finally able to get hold of a PS5, which will please me a little with the lockdown. 
As a native of Berlin, I had to buy the Moschino Clutch


----------



## Sunshine mama

viclou67 said:


> I picked up a few things from the Hermes website this week. The leather on this bag smells amazing. I wish my new Empreinte Neverfull smelled like this instead of a chemical smell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029206


Congrats!!! Such cute haul.
Is that scarf ring in gold?
I just ordered one, but I couldn't get the gold since it was out of stock.


----------



## viclou67

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats!!! Such cute haul.
> Is that scarf ring in gold?
> I just ordered one, but I couldn't get the gold since it was out of stock.



It is the gold/permabrass one. They pop up randomly.


----------



## earswithfeet

Hi y'all! 
Picked up my first Lancel bucket bag yesterday. I love the khaki color and that it's so roomy inside. All my daily essentials fit easily and there's still so much room left. The shoulder strap is very comfy and long enough to wear cross body (even for tall girls  I'm 5'9 for reference). The leather feels soft but sturdy at the same time. Also, it has feet. A big plus for me. I adore this little front pocket, so stinkin' cute


----------



## Sunshine mama

Wanted to try out the Celine Triomphe canvas, so I got this makeup pouch.


----------



## Sunshine mama

viclou67 said:


> It is the gold/permabrass one. They pop up randomly.


Good to know!


----------



## Jill N

New card holder with rainbow hardware


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Just got pink Valentino slides to match my BTP items


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Just got pink Valentino slides to match my BTP items
> View attachment 5038220
> View attachment 5038221
> View attachment 5038222



This color is so pretty — will go great with your new summer items


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Wanted to try out the Celine Triomphe canvas, so I got this makeup pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037904
> View attachment 5037907



Cute design


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> This color is so pretty — will go great with your new summer items


TY dear IM  I’m so happy you like it too!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Wanted to try out the Celine Triomphe canvas, so I got this makeup pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037904
> View attachment 5037907


Love this vintage looking canvas, SM! Very unique


----------



## jane

I got this bag in 2014 and it's the main reason I'm not interested in the Alma BB. This is the Coach studded mini Preston, and it's almost the same size, shape, and design, with three pockets inside! It has held up beautifully, and can hold a surprising amount. I wish the handles were on rings and could fold down, but that's not a deal breaker.


----------



## thewave1969

Venessa84 said:


> I said I needed no more totes but I also said no more bags for quite a while but then this Dior book tote popped up at the Dior outlet...
> 
> View attachment 5036197
> View attachment 5036198


Fab!


----------



## psxgurl

Facebook ads and stalking random threads won me over this month. Haha!  I think I’ve been having a bag itch and need some bags to be care free about with everything going on.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Hope they match my Pink ombré NF!


----------



## Loriad

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5041622
> View attachment 5041624
> View attachment 5041625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they match my Pink ombré NF!


Love these! I just came across that site last week and I'm glad to see it's something legit. I wasn't familiar with it, but you have mentioned some sites I didn't know but am really liking. 24S is another example!  I learn quite a bit from your posts.  Thank you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Loriad said:


> Love these! I just came across that site last week and I'm glad to see it's something legit. I wasn't familiar with it, but you have mentioned some sites I didn't know but am really liking. 24S is another example!  I learn quite a bit from your posts.  Thank you!


Aww TY Loriad! My faves are Luisa, Farfetch and Matches for online retailers. I’ve only shopped 24SÈVRES once but their hookup with LV is great  
Happy Easter hun!


----------



## Loriad

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Aww TY Loriad! My faves are Luisa, Farfetch and Matches for online retailers. I’ve only shopped 24SÈVRES once but their hookup with LV is great
> Happy Easter hun!


Thanks for the tips! I will check them out!  Happy Easter to you too!


----------



## Bumbles

Venessa84 said:


> I said I needed no more totes but I also said no more bags for quite a while but then this Dior book tote popped up at the Dior outlet...
> 
> View attachment 5036197
> View attachment 5036198


This bag is gorgeous @Venessa84 you purchase and find the most stunning unique bags! This is definitely a winner in my books and even more so at a discount at the outlet? That’s amazing! It’s like a 4th of July bag. So pretty!!! Wish I lived near an outlet too!!!


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> great tote - and you think we would learn, “dont NEED more bags, totes, slg’s etc.” only to find JUST one more we must have!


Yep that’s right! We buy one new bag and then listing and drooling over the next new thing! I guess that’s their marketing strategy


----------



## Bumbles

GJ* said:


> After months of stalking, I was finally able to get hold of a PS5, which will please me a little with the lockdown.
> As a native of Berlin, I had to buy the Moschino Clutch
> View attachment 5036959


Enjoy!


----------



## Bumbles

Jill N said:


> New card holder with rainbow hardware


Ooohhh this is stunning! And I love the pink interior. So pretty! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5041622
> View attachment 5041624
> View attachment 5041625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they match my Pink ombré NF!



I just  this color V .  These are the perfect sandals for you— with just the right amount of femininity  and edge. Enjoy .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> I just  this color V .  These are the perfect sandals for you— with just the right amount of femininity  and edge. Enjoy .


TY sweet IM  Your fashion nod will make them extra special when I wear them this spring and summer


----------



## Sibelle

Nothing fancy or high end, but I just got this incredibly cute little Italian leather backpack, which could be a distant cousin of the PSM  . Love the color and the leather is buttery soft. A nice little bargain  .


----------



## Bumbles

Sibelle said:


> Nothing fancy or high end, but I just got this incredibly cute little Italian leather backpack, which could be a distant cousin of the PSM  . Love the color and the leather is buttery soft. A nice little bargain  .
> 
> View attachment 5043653


So cute and very pretty! Congrats! And a bargain is even better


----------



## Bumbles

Got this little Longchamp 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
cutie on the weekend. All leather and very soft and buttery for my coins and also fits cards and in my favourite colour pink too!


----------



## Bumbles

Size comparison to my Gucci bagcharm I got years ago.
Perhaps I need the watercolour keepall bagcharm too? @bbkctpf  then we really can be twinsies


----------



## bbkctpf

Bumbles said:


> Size comparison to my Gucci bagcharm I got years ago.
> Perhaps I need the watercolour keepall bagcharm too? @bbkctpf  then we really can be twinsies
> 
> View attachment 5046264


Yes please! You SO need the bag charm, how about order it and see if you’ll fall in love?!   (Bc you will. You see what I’m doing here haha)

well this is my first post in this thread! A couple of items I got last month:

- Chanel blanket
- Dior book tote from 2020 fall collection (I think?)


----------



## Bumbles

bbkctpf said:


> Yes please! You SO need the bag charm, how about order it and see if you’ll fall in love?!   (Bc you will. You see what I’m doing here haha)
> 
> well this is my first post in this thread! A couple of items I got last month:
> 
> - Chanel blanket
> - Dior book tote from 2020 fall collection (I think?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046271
> View attachment 5046272
> View attachment 5046273


Those are devine, especially the book tote bag! Stunning! 
I‘m afraid if I order it when I see it I will love it too much it won’t go back. Then I will be in more trouble hahaha anything small, cute, mini, pink has my name on it hehehe Thanks for sharing your beautiful purchases.


----------



## bbkctpf

Bumbles said:


> Those are devine, especially the book tote bag! Stunning!
> I‘m afraid if I order it when I see it I will love it too much it won’t go back. Then I will be in more trouble hahaha anything small, cute, mini, pink has my name on it hehehe Thanks for sharing your beautiful purchases.


Thank you!!
I’m with you on the mini/pink theme


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Size comparison to my Gucci bagcharm I got years ago.
> Perhaps I need the watercolour keepall bagcharm too? @bbkctpf  then we really can be twinsies
> 
> View attachment 5046264


I  that Gucci!!!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> I  that Gucci!!!


Thanks SM!


----------



## hart88hart




----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Fun Amazon find today, a mint MPA in line with my green LV turtle. These mints and greens are so fun and summery to me


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Fun Amazon find today, a mint MPA in line with my green LV turtle. These mints and greens are so fun and summery to me
> View attachment 5053467
> View attachment 5053468
> View attachment 5053471


So pretty MB! But the turtle is a star! I never get tire or seeing it!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> So pretty MB! But the turtle is a star! I never get tire or seeing it!


Thanks so much B! I’m still iffy about cheating on my LV MPA with this bag but couldn’t resist the minty colour lol. Agreed, Tutu will always be my ocean star  Wishing you a wonderful week and weekend!


----------



## GJ*

I love the current packaging from Gucci.  The inside of the box is the same green.  The embossed envelope and the small fabric bag are gorgeous.


----------



## BowieFan1971

My Dream Bag!!!!!! Do I don’t compete with my Alma PM, I got her in 35 size.


----------



## M_Butterfly

^^^Congratulations.  You most be in cloud number 9


----------



## babyloove




----------



## Swathi

GJ* said:


> I love the current packaging from Gucci.  The inside of the box is the same green.  The embossed envelope and the small fabric bag are gorgeous.
> View attachment 5055995
> 
> View attachment 5055996


I am really loving the new package aesthetics of Gucci too, The dust bag has certainly become prettier!


----------



## bbkctpf

GJ* said:


> I love the current packaging from Gucci.  The inside of the box is the same green.  The embossed envelope and the small fabric bag are gorgeous.
> View attachment 5055995
> 
> View attachment 5055996


Wow the packaging is really nice. Does everyone get the fabric bag?


----------



## bbkctpf

BowieFan1971 said:


> My Dream Bag!!!!!! Do I don’t compete with my Alma PM, I got her in 35 size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056090


Congrats on getting your dream bag!


----------



## Bumbles

babyloove said:


> View attachment 5056274


What a gorgeous colour!


----------



## keishapie1973

Medium Envelope


----------



## DrTr

I was able to get a blue beauty from my wonderful SA at H!  Been wanting a casual shoulder bag that would be ok in the rain and for lots of hands free errands. This leather fits the bill!  My first Hermès Evelyne 29 bag Blue Frida phw clemence leather!  She also happens to perfectly coordinate with a cashmere shawl from H by one of my favorite artists, Jan Bajtlik! He did the entire history of H on this beauty!  And he always includes his rescue pup Kluska in every piece for H he does, which I adore. It’s fun to play find how many Kluska’s he includes  Taking it out for first patio lunch today for the first time in a year+!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

DrTr said:


> I was able to get a blue beauty from my wonderful SA at H!  Been wanting a casual shoulder bag that would be ok in the rain and for lots of hands free errands. This leather fits the bill!  My first Hermès Evelyne 29 bag Blue Frida phw clemence leather!  She also happens to perfectly coordinate with a cashmere shawl from H by one of my favorite artists, Jan Bajtlik! He did the entire history of H on this beauty!  And he always includes his rescue pup Kluska in every piece for H he does, which I adore. It’s fun to play find how many Kluska’s he includes  Taking it out for first patio lunch today for the first time in a year+!!!
> 
> View attachment 5058155
> View attachment 5058156


Love them both!!!!


----------



## DrTr

BowieFan1971 said:


> Love them both!!!!


Thank you so much!! Can only wear the shawl as it’s in the low 50’s today, but that’s an excuse to wear one more time this spring!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My two Nano bags from Polene Paris. Black and Tan textured leather. Cute small crossbody bags for summer.


----------



## Hq8

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Fun Amazon find today, a mint MPA in line with my green LV turtle. These mints and greens are so fun and summery to me
> View attachment 5053467
> View attachment 5053468
> View attachment 5053471




amazing bag how to find it in amazon


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> I was able to get a blue beauty from my wonderful SA at H!  Been wanting a casual shoulder bag that would be ok in the rain and for lots of hands free errands. This leather fits the bill!  My first Hermès Evelyne 29 bag Blue Frida phw clemence leather!  She also happens to perfectly coordinate with a cashmere shawl from H by one of my favorite artists, Jan Bajtlik! He did the entire history of H on this beauty!  And he always includes his rescue pup Kluska in every piece for H he does, which I adore. It’s fun to play find how many Kluska’s he includes  Taking it out for first patio lunch today for the first time in a year+!!!
> 
> View attachment 5058155
> View attachment 5058156



Congrats on this blue beauty T — the leather is luscious and this blue to gorgeous (we love our blues, don’t we?   ).  It looks great with the beautiful shawl.  How wonderful you went out for an outdoor lunch — hope you had a great time (we haven’t eaten out in a year as well).  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this blue beauty T — the leather is luscious and this blue to gorgeous (we love our blues, don’t we?   ).  It looks great with the beautiful shawl.  How wonderful you went out for an outdoor lunch — hope you had a great time (we haven’t eaten out in a year as well).  Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you so much A!! Yes we DO love our blues!!! The first time was a bit stressful, but it was only 48 degrees and cloudy so we had the whole outdoor patio to ourselves, the server was masked and we put ours on when she came out.  We vowed to go eat outside once both of us were 2 weeks post vaxxed, and today was the day. Baby steps

Hopefully you can go soon and carry some of your lovelies!  It was so fun to carry a handbag and do something fun as safely as possible and “normal”! Thanks as always for your support and kindness, you are always lovely to everyone here


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> I was able to get a blue beauty from my wonderful SA at H!  Been wanting a casual shoulder bag that would be ok in the rain and for lots of hands free errands. This leather fits the bill!  My first Hermès Evelyne 29 bag Blue Frida phw clemence leather!  She also happens to perfectly coordinate with a cashmere shawl from H by one of my favorite artists, Jan Bajtlik! He did the entire history of H on this beauty!  And he always includes his rescue pup Kluska in every piece for H he does, which I adore. It’s fun to play find how many Kluska’s he includes  Taking it out for first patio lunch today for the first time in a year+!!!
> 
> View attachment 5058155
> View attachment 5058156


This is a stunner and the blue colour is gorgeous!    Congrats! And love the touch of the LV cch in either pink or blue! Perfection!!


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> This is a stunner and the blue colour is gorgeous!    Congrats! And love the touch of the LV cch in either pink or blue! Perfection!!


Thank you so much Bumbles!  It was fun, and weird to carry a handbag to a patio and enjoy a meal!  You are such a sweetheart


----------



## Loriad

DrTr said:


> I was able to get a blue beauty from my wonderful SA at H!  Been wanting a casual shoulder bag that would be ok in the rain and for lots of hands free errands. This leather fits the bill!  My first Hermès Evelyne 29 bag Blue Frida phw clemence leather!  She also happens to perfectly coordinate with a cashmere shawl from H by one of my favorite artists, Jan Bajtlik! He did the entire history of H on this beauty!  And he always includes his rescue pup Kluska in every piece for H he does, which I adore. It’s fun to play find how many Kluska’s he includes  Taking it out for first patio lunch today for the first time in a year+!!!
> 
> View attachment 5058155
> View attachment 5058156


This is such a beautiful color! Congratulations!


----------



## Loriad

Thought this would be such a cute summer bag!


----------



## DrTr

Loriad said:


> This is such a beautiful color! Congratulations!


Thank you


----------



## DrTr

Loriad said:


> Thought this would be such a cute summer bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058603


wow love this!


----------



## despair

Two new-to-me Loewe pieces heh. I love their kooky bag charms but find it very hard to pay full retail for them.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Congrats on your new summer additions, ladies! I love that you’re on a total H roll with your blue beauties, DT, and that your exotic Gucci is so sophisticated for summer, L   Hope you both enjoy them in great health this spring and summer! 





DrTr said:


> I was able to get a blue beauty from my wonderful SA at H!  Been wanting a casual shoulder bag that would be ok in the rain and for lots of hands free errands. This leather fits the bill!  My first Hermès Evelyne 29 bag Blue Frida phw clemence leather!  She also happens to perfectly coordinate with a cashmere shawl from H by one of my favorite artists, Jan Bajtlik! He did the entire history of H on this beauty!  And he always includes his rescue pup Kluska in every piece for H he does, which I adore. It’s fun to play find how many Kluska’s he includes  Taking it out for first patio lunch today for the first time in a year+!!!
> 
> View attachment 5058155
> View attachment 5058156





Loriad said:


> Thought this would be such a cute summer bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058603


----------



## DrTr

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Congrats on your new summer additions, ladies! I love that you’re on a total H roll with your blue beauties, DT, and that your exotic Gucci is so sophisticated for summer, L   Hope you both enjoy them in great health this spring and summer!


Thank you dear one!  The blue evie is my “by the pool”


----------



## Loriad

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Congrats on your new summer additions, ladies! I love that you’re on a total H roll with your blue beauties, DT, and that your exotic Gucci is so sophisticated for summer, L   Hope you both enjoy them in great health this spring and summer!


Thank u!


----------



## EveyB

DrTr said:


> I was able to get a blue beauty from my wonderful SA at H!  Been wanting a casual shoulder bag that would be ok in the rain and for lots of hands free errands. This leather fits the bill!  My first Hermès Evelyne 29 bag Blue Frida phw clemence leather!  She also happens to perfectly coordinate with a cashmere shawl from H by one of my favorite artists, Jan Bajtlik! He did the entire history of H on this beauty!  And he always includes his rescue pup Kluska in every piece for H he does, which I adore. It’s fun to play find how many Kluska’s he includes  Taking it out for first patio lunch today for the first time in a year+!!!
> 
> View attachment 5058155
> View attachment 5058156


Many congrats on this beautiful Evelyne bag! The blue is stunning!    The shawl is too. I am happy to hear you had lunch out for the first time in such a long time and that it was a positive and safe experience.


----------



## DrTr

EveyB said:


> Many congrats on this beautiful Evelyne bag! The blue is stunning!    The shawl is too. I am happy to hear you had lunch out for the first time in such a long time and that it was a positive and safe experience.


Thank you so much EveyB!  It was so great to get back out, and to wear a scarf and bag!!  I’ve carried a different bag every day during the pandemic - from bedroom to couch, or bedroom to home office etc etc  like so many of us. We are just waiting to spring forth with all our LV and other beauties!!! Thanks for your kindness


----------



## eena1230

Besides my love for LV, I am also a big Chanel fan here’s my new small classic double flap


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Fun Amazon find today, a mint MPA in line with my green LV turtle. These mints and greens are so fun and summery to me
> View attachment 5053467
> View attachment 5053468
> View attachment 5053471


I can't wait to see you making them more amazing!! Then I'll probably purchase a set(minus the turtle sadly).


----------



## Sunshine mama

BowieFan1971 said:


> My Dream Bag!!!!!! Do I don’t compete with my Alma PM, I got her in 35 size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056090


Simply jawdroppinggorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## eena1230

DrTr said:


> I was able to get a blue beauty from my wonderful SA at H!  Been wanting a casual shoulder bag that would be ok in the rain and for lots of hands free errands. This leather fits the bill!  My first Hermès Evelyne 29 bag Blue Frida phw clemence leather!  She also happens to perfectly coordinate with a cashmere shawl from H by one of my favorite artists, Jan Bajtlik! He did the entire history of H on this beauty!  And he always includes his rescue pup Kluska in every piece for H he does, which I adore. It’s fun to play find how many Kluska’s he includes  Taking it out for first patio lunch today for the first time in a year+!!!
> 
> View attachment 5058155
> View attachment 5058156


Congratulations! I love love love Evelyne bags... the color is stunning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> I was able to get a blue beauty from my wonderful SA at H!  Been wanting a casual shoulder bag that would be ok in the rain and for lots of hands free errands. This leather fits the bill!  My first Hermès Evelyne 29 bag Blue Frida phw clemence leather!  She also happens to perfectly coordinate with a cashmere shawl from H by one of my favorite artists, Jan Bajtlik! He did the entire history of H on this beauty!  And he always includes his rescue pup Kluska in every piece for H he does, which I adore. It’s fun to play find how many Kluska’s he includes  Taking it out for first patio lunch today for the first time in a year+!!!
> 
> View attachment 5058155
> View attachment 5058156


Gorgeous color! Congrats!!


----------



## Leena.212

eena1230 said:


> Besides my love for LV, I am also a big Chanel fan here’s my new small classic double flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067167


Bag twins


----------



## Leena.212

Here is mine.


----------



## eena1230

Leena.212 said:


> Bag twins


Haha great minds think alike
Also, our user names are almost alike  
Love it...


----------



## eena1230

Leena.212 said:


> Here is mine.


Gorgeous!


----------



## pandorabox

Sunshine mama said:


> This Circle bag from Coach. It's a perfect circle bag without a zip top, which I have been looking for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916913


OH my.. how and where did you find that lovely?


----------



## Sunshine mama

pandorabox said:


> OH my.. how and where did you find that lovely?


Thank you. I got it from their website. I think it was a limited edition and now they're sold out on their website. I found one here: 








						Coach City Blocks Circle Bag Crossbody Glovetanned Leather Spice C0302 for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Coach City Blocks Circle Bag Crossbody Glovetanned Leather Spice C0302 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Nabbed Saint Laurent canvas espadrilles during Saks’ recent discount code. I’m a size US 7 and decided to order 37.5. It feels fitted but am concerned that a 38 would be too loose...so I’m keeping.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Hermès Evelyne PM Clemence leather.


----------



## GJ*

since the colors are so cheerful and outdoor activities are the only thing we can do i couldn't resist.  
even if I don't really know what I need it for (except for the smartphone case)
but the color matches my rubber boots and raincoat.


----------



## snibor

Was never a marmont fan until I saw this.  The hardware got me.


----------



## karylicious

So I fell in love with this little beauty.


----------



## Loriad

snibor said:


> Was never a marmont fan until I saw this.  The hardware got me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075398
> View attachment 5075398


Gorgeous!


----------



## Loriad

GJ* said:


> since the colors are so cheerful and outdoor activities are the only thing we can do i couldn't resist.
> even if I don't really know what I need it for (except for the smartphone case)
> but the color matches my rubber boots and raincoat.
> View attachment 5074446


Very cute! I have the phone pouch and use it daily for my neighbor walk! Enjoy!


----------



## karylicious

And I also got this cute GG belt bag this week...


----------



## lemondln

Bought a coach rowan satchel recently after a couple years no coach buying
This coach bag fullfills all my requirements: durable, no vachatta, crossbody+top handle, pink, good quality, easy opening, gold hardware, signature canvas, pretty good quality, not as bulky as speedy, and it is a beauty. Only small downside is the weight is slightly heavier than speedy B25. But with all the features I like, it is my all weather and grab and go bag now.


----------



## Loriad

I've been on a Gucci binge lately!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Loriad said:


> I've been on a Gucci binge lately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078554
> View attachment 5078555


I like it! Looks so comfy and chic


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I’ve been on a shoe binge...Gucci sneakers, Tory Burch wedges and miller’s, and Saint Laurent espadrilles


----------



## Loriad

Love_N_Lune said:


> I’ve been on a shoe binge...Gucci sneakers, Tory Burch wedges and miller’s, and Saint Laurent espadrilles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082127
> View attachment 5082128
> View attachment 5082129
> View attachment 5082130


Love them all!!!


----------



## BowieFan1971

1956 Kelly...pre-restoration


----------



## ifahima

My husband gifted me this beautiful scarf today, for Eid! I love it!

It came with a huge reusable linen tote bag  which I have no idea what I'll be doing with!  I think they're sending them with all online orders!


----------



## DamierEbene

Sorry LV....


----------



## Love_N_Lune

DamierEbene said:


> Sorry LV....


A beaut!!!


----------



## starrynite_87

Received these sunnies for Mother’s Day...Dior 30 Montaigne1


----------



## mpctorres

I got a new Gucci  Dollar Calfskin Interlocking Medium Shoulder Bag in  Soft Pink as part of my Fur Mommy's Day and Anniversary present.  It came with 2 items from By the Pool collection though so I don't think Mr. Vuitton will mind.


----------



## TangerineKandy

My Coach Kip arrived a few weeks ago and I took it out for the first time today! Fits my Taigarama coin card holder, Rosalie, and a lip balm.


----------



## Bumbles

ifahima said:


> My husband gifted me this beautiful scarf today, for Eid! I love it!
> 
> It came with a huge reusable linen tote bag  which I have no idea what I'll be doing with!  I think they're sending them with all online orders!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5082947
> View attachment 5082949


This scarf is perfect! So thoughtful of him!


----------



## Penelopepursula

TangerineKandy said:


> My Coach Kip arrived a few weeks ago and I took it out for the first time today! Fits my Taigarama coin card holder, Rosalie, and a lip balm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5085389


It's a beauty. Love the color.


----------



## brnicutie

I’ve been using my Prada crystal bag this past week. It’s gorgeous in person.


----------



## snibor

brnicutie said:


> I’ve been using my Prada crystal bag this past week. It’s gorgeous in person.


Love it!  I ordered late in the game and have no idea if I’ll actually ever receive it. Supposedly on back order now.  Congrats!


----------



## brnicutie

snibor said:


> Love it!  I ordered late in the game and have no idea if I’ll actually ever receive it. Supposedly on back order now.  Congrats!


Thank you! I hope you get it. I paid for it in January and received it in April.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I visited the Gucci outlet in Orlando and bought a camera bag. This is my second Gucci bag (next to the first). The sales associate was very helpful and patient as I tried on several bags. I didn’t know what would be available so this is my first purchase with zero advance research. I wanted something casual.


----------



## snibor

brnicutie said:


> Thank you! I hope you get it. I paid for it in January and received it in April.


It just showed up on the Prada website early this morning! Looks like it’s on its way (I hope).


----------



## Loulou1234

snibor said:


> Was never a marmont fan until I saw this.  The hardware got me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075398
> View attachment 5075398


Oh I love these colors!


----------



## weezer

Both new-to-me but in excellent condition, which arrived last week
(Bottega Veneta from the Tomas Maier era which I , simply the best era of Bottega IMO)


----------



## Sunshine mama

brnicutie said:


> I’ve been using my Prada crystal bag this past week. It’s gorgeous in person.


It's gorgeous! I wish I could see it IRL!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This yellow Coach wristlet I turned into a crossbody bag with a top handle!


----------



## brnicutie

Sunshine mama said:


> It's gorgeous! I wish I could see it IRL!


Thank you! It’s my favorite bag at the moment.


----------



## brnicutie

Sunshine mama said:


> This yellow Coach wristlet I turned into a crossbody bag with a top handle!
> View attachment 5090664
> View attachment 5090665


This is gorgeous. I’m loving the color.


----------



## hers4eva

Wow … I am totally impressed. 
Such a pretty bag too!




Sunshine mama said:


> This yellow Coach wristlet I turned into a crossbody bag with a top handle!
> View attachment 5090664
> View attachment 5090665


----------



## snibor

The elusive Prada crystal bag (still wrapped). Shipped from Florence.  Too cute!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> This yellow Coach wristlet I turned into a crossbody bag with a top handle!
> View attachment 5090664
> View attachment 5090665


That’s awesome!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@brnicutie  your blingy bag is sooo cute, and thank you!
@snibor  congrats on that elusive beauty!
@hers4eva  thank you!
@Islandbreeze  thank you!


----------



## FunBagz

Picked up this little guy to keep my cords & earphones easily (and fashionably) accessible when traveling. The packaging is exquisite!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Some YSL Beauty...


----------



## lilone

Loving this new MyABCDior Lady Dior blue gradient bag!


----------



## Bumbles

FunBagz said:


> Picked up this little guy to keep my cords & earphones easily (and fashionably) accessible when traveling. The packaging is exquisite!
> 
> View attachment 5093345


This little guy is gorgeous! Do you mind me asking how much it is and where did you get it from? I’ve checked on my Gucci website and it’s not available. Same as the opthida one too. Not available in my country! Thanks for sharing. Super cute


----------



## BleuSaphir

Bumbles said:


> This little guy is gorgeous! Do you mind me asking how much it is and where did you get it from? I’ve checked on my Gucci website and it’s not available. Same as the opthida one too. Not available in my country! Thanks for sharing. Super cute


If your in the US, I just found it online!
Gucci Marmont Key Pouch


----------



## Bumbles

BleuSaphir said:


> If your in the US, I just found it online!
> Gucci Marmont Key Pouch


Unfortunately I’m in Australia and it’s not on the website. What a bummer! Thanks for finding it though


----------



## MCBadian07

Just got these in Canada (Louboutin La Pallette)  
Thinking of using one of the cases as a card case (fits my credit cards, ID, etc)
EDIT: Just realized the case is magnetized so cards won't work. Will have to find other things!


----------



## SadiePearl1980

I am using my Coach Cassie while I wait for my Pouchette Métis that is arriving any minute.  I bought it about a month ago and I’m so obsessed I had to have the PM. I only have LV and Coach. I have sold and donated everything else because I do not want to change out of LV bags for any of my older bags. I’m very new to luxury handbags.


----------



## _vee

Purchased my first YSL bag!


----------



## MmeM124

_vee said:


> Purchased my first YSL bag!
> 
> View attachment 5105088


ME TOO!!

It was amazing to walk into the boutique and have many options for what I was considering, all available no issues, and walk out with what I wanted! I had an appointment to get into LV and stopped in YSL while waiting. Then missed the appt.


----------



## CoCoBelle

Still carry a little LV with me…❤️


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I appreciate the casualness and inventory of YSL and Gucci while not worrying where it is made.


----------



## _vee

MmeM124 said:


> ME TOO!!
> 
> It was amazing to walk into the boutique and have many options for what I was considering, all available no issues, and walk out with what I wanted! I had an appointment to get into LV and stopped in YSL while waiting. Then missed the appt.


Beautiful bag!    I agree, it’s nice to not have to “stalk” an item. I ordered mine online and it arrived in perfect condition. I really appreciated their packaging. The chain and zippers were wrapped in packaging material to avoid any damage


----------



## jane

Two new beauties added to my collection recently. Nothing from LV is tempting me lately.

Loewe Small Puzzle bag in mink/sand. Just a lovely special bag impeccably made.






Gucci Marmont camera bag in emerald



I was so impressed by the Gucci shopping experience. So lux, amazing service, packaging, and presentation. This green color is breathtaking!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Even more pretty in person than I imagined. When I first bought a Soho Disco, I chose black but this color is   I must say the Gucci online packaging is so much better than LV. I feel like LV just throws the bag in the box and is like here ya go


----------



## patty_o

Need some opinion and not sure if this is the right thread - but I am considering venturing outside of LV and into Gucci (my first Gucci purchase!). I am traveling to Hawaii in a month and I know luxury bags are cheaper there, especially Gucci.

I was thinking of purchasing these two from Gucci or should I just combine what I am going to spend on the two Gucci bags and buy the LV Mini Deauville?
It's nice to have a beige and a white camera bag and I really like the hardware with the Marmont (I already have my black Speedy BB to cover my black bag choice) but the LV Mini Deauville is cute and is different - although not sure what print to get it on (and not many people may have it). Help!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

patty_o said:


> Need some opinion and not sure if this is the right thread - but I am considering venturing outside of LV and into Gucci (my first Gucci purchase!). I am traveling to Hawaii in a month and I know luxury bags are cheaper there, especially Gucci.
> 
> I was thinking of purchasing these two from Gucci or should I just combine what I am going to spend on the two Gucci bags and buy the LV Mini Deauville?
> It's nice to have a beige and a white camera bag and I really like the hardware with the Marmont (I already have my black Speedy BB to cover my black bag choice) but the LV Mini Deauville is cute and is different - although not sure what print to get it on (and not many people may have it). Help!


My vote is for Gucci bags . I mainly love LV but I just recently branched out for another Gucci Soho Disco and a YSL bag. I just wanted a few different bags besides LV that I would love ❤️.


----------



## BowieFan1971

patty_o said:


> Need some opinion and not sure if this is the right thread - but I am considering venturing outside of LV and into Gucci (my first Gucci purchase!). I am traveling to Hawaii in a month and I know luxury bags are cheaper there, especially Gucci.
> 
> I was thinking of purchasing these two from Gucci or should I just combine what I am going to spend on the two Gucci bags and buy the LV Mini Deauville?
> It's nice to have a beige and a white camera bag and I really like the hardware with the Marmont (I already have my black Speedy BB to cover my black bag choice) but the LV Mini Deauville is cute and is different - although not sure what print to get it on (and not many people may have it). Help!


I would go with the Gucci. If you don’t want 2 of the same bag, take a look at the YSL Lou in beige. It is a great shade in person….not a weird yellowy or band aid color.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

patty_o said:


> Need some opinion and not sure if this is the right thread - but I am considering venturing outside of LV and into Gucci (my first Gucci purchase!). I am traveling to Hawaii in a month and I know luxury bags are cheaper there, especially Gucci.
> 
> I was thinking of purchasing these two from Gucci or should I just combine what I am going to spend on the two Gucci bags and buy the LV Mini Deauville?
> It's nice to have a beige and a white camera bag and I really like the hardware with the Marmont (I already have my black Speedy BB to cover my black bag choice) but the LV Mini Deauville is cute and is different - although not sure what print to get it on (and not many people may have it). Help!


I only have the Dionysus bags from GuccI but I do have the mini deauville in the monogram print and love it. It does not flip or spin like my saintonge did....


----------



## Loriad

patty_o said:


> Need some opinion and not sure if this is the right thread - but I am considering venturing outside of LV and into Gucci (my first Gucci purchase!). I am traveling to Hawaii in a month and I know luxury bags are cheaper there, especially Gucci.
> 
> I was thinking of purchasing these two from Gucci or should I just combine what I am going to spend on the two Gucci bags and buy the LV Mini Deauville?
> It's nice to have a beige and a white camera bag and I really like the hardware with the Marmont (I already have my black Speedy BB to cover my black bag choice) but the LV Mini Deauville is cute and is different - although not sure what print to get it on (and not many people may have it). Help!


I vote for Gucci!


----------



## Bumbles

This is such a gorgeous bag! You would not believe it but I have been going back and forth deciding on colour and whether to get it or not for many many years. So glad you got such a pretty colour. Unlike me so decisive! Hahaha 


Jeepgurl76 said:


> Even more pretty in person than I imagined. When I first bought a Soho Disco, I chose black but this color is   I must say the Gucci online packaging is so much better than LV. I feel like LV just throws the bag in the box and is like here ya go
> View attachment 5105813


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> Purchased my first YSL bag!
> 
> View attachment 5105088


The red and the quilting and the gold!!!!


----------



## patty_o

Jeepgurl76 said:


> My vote is for Gucci bags . I mainly love LV but I just recently branched out for another Gucci Soho Disco and a YSL bag. I just wanted a few different bags besides LV that I would love ❤.


Noted! Thank you. I have nothing but LV bags and I really want to branch out to other brands. I love my monogram bags but I wanna have other color choices!  



BowieFan1971 said:


> I would go with the Gucci. If you don’t want 2 of the same bag, take a look at the YSL Lou in beige. It is a great shade in person….not a weird yellowy or band aid color.


That's a good suggestion! I never thought about the YSL Lou bag. I definitely will take a look at the Toy Loulou since it's around the same size as the ones I mentioned from Gucci.


----------



## balen.girl

My new babies.. Sorry Louis, I am in love with others..


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> My new babies.. Sorry Louis, I am in love with others..
> View attachment 5108169
> 
> View attachment 5108170


very nice indeed! Congrats


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> very nice indeed! Congrats


Thank you dear Bumbles..


----------



## velvetchai

SadiePearl1980 said:


> I am using my Coach Cassie while I wait for my Pouchette Métis that is arriving any minute.  I bought it about a month ago and I’m so obsessed I had to have the PM. I only have LV and Coach. I have sold and donated everything else because I do not want to change out of LV bags for any of my older bags. I’m very new to luxury handbags.
> View attachment 5103840


Me too! I just recently added two Cassies (a black Cassie 19 and Cassie in oxblood), and love them both. I love my Louis, but sometimes you just need Coach.


----------



## balen.girl

Oops.. I did it again..


----------



## CAcker01

My new YSL sunset bag! My boyfriend got this for me this weekend on a whim when a YSL store opened in our mall. I fell in love because the color was so sumptuous!


----------



## _vee

CAcker01 said:


> My new YSL sunset bag! My boyfriend got this for me this weekend on a whim when a YSL store opened in our mall. I fell in love because the color was so sumptuous!
> View attachment 5109822
> View attachment 5109824
> View attachment 5109825
> View attachment 5109823


Wow so pretty !!


----------



## BowieFan1971

CAcker01 said:


> My new YSL sunset bag! My boyfriend got this for me this weekend on a whim when a YSL store opened in our mall. I fell in love because the color was so sumptuous!
> View attachment 5109822
> View attachment 5109824
> View attachment 5109825
> View attachment 5109823


Is it one large opening inside or does it have a center divider and two compartments?


----------



## CAcker01

BowieFan1971 said:


> Is it one large opening inside or does it have a center divider and two compartments?



it has a center divider so there's two compartments inside and a front pocket. i put a small Louis Victorine wallet, 2 lipsticks, 1 lip gloss, 1 small eyelash brush, and a Quay sunglasses case with glasses inside. i could have added my phone but it would have been tight and i prefer to have my phone in hand!


----------



## BowieFan1971

CAcker01 said:


> it has a center divider so there's two compartments inside and a front pocket. i put a small Louis Victorine wallet, 2 lipsticks, 1 lip gloss, 1 small eyelash brush, and a Quay sunglasses case with glasses inside. i could have added my phone but it would have been tight and i prefer to have my phone in hand!


Thanks for the info! I think it’s so gorgeous, but not going to be the right bag for me….


----------



## balen.girl

Another one from other brand..


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Another one from other brand..
> View attachment 5111592


What a gorgeous shade of pink!


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> What a gorgeous shade of pink!


So now you know why, right ? Lol..


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Ok I'm quite late posting this, but several weeks ago I made my first Prada purchase!  I went in the store to check out the Re-Edition and ended up with both of these lovelies!


The Re-Edition 2005 is adorable!  I usually try to stick with classic bags rather than trendy ones, but this was a pretty good price point and seems really versatile and hardy.

The cross-body, though . . . I am absolutely in love.  The leather is soft and luxurious, it's a great size, and I love that the perforated logo isn't too loud, while the reverse has only the small Prada logo triangle if you want to be really discreet.  The nylon strap also has Prada written on only one side, also great for discretion, and a D-ring that was probably intended for a coin pouch but that I've found is ideal for sunglasses.  I love how versatile it is -- it can be a casual crossbody, a dressier shoulder bag (I intend to buy a chain for this purpose), or a more formal clutch.  Photos really don't do it justice -- the perforations on the leather are gorgeous.

Oddly enough, I can't find the crossbody on the Prada website . . . or anywhere else online!  I just wanted to find the name, and maybe some more information about it.  The authenticity card just lists the product number/material/color, not a name.  I usually research a bag to death before buying, so this impulse purchase was unusual for me.  And it's driving me nuts that I can't find it anywhere -- not here on TPF or resale sites, and even Googling the product number comes up empty.  Oh well, I'm happy to enjoy my "ghost bag"!


----------



## keishapie1973

So, in light of the controversy surrounding the discontinuation of the LV toiletry pouches, I discovered this Gucci Ophidia pouch. It’s actually intended to be used as a clutch. It’s my first Gucci piece and I’m really liking it.

I was able to use the inserts that I purchased for the LV toiletry 26 to convert it into a shoulder/ crossbody bag. This is definitely a great alternative…


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I have purchased a few YSL bags lately and a wallet! Really loving this brand  which I didn’t pay too much attention to before. With the limiting  of LV canvas had to look elsewhere . I have picked up a few LV leather bags recently but I can’t justify too many LV Leather bags at their prices.


----------



## _vee

I received this beauty today, I’m in love. Saint Laurent Monogram Matelasse Chain Wallet.

I ordered her online from Harrods on Tuesday and she arrived from the UK this afternoon. She was packaged very well, and arrived in perfect condition. I sadly will be returning my Becky Double Zip Pouch in Quilted Lambskin that I had purchased during the YSL sale. The strap was too long for me as I’m only 5’3.


----------



## _vee

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I have purchased a few YSL bags lately and a wallet! Really loving this brand  which I didn’t pay too much attention to before. With the limiting  of LV canvas had to look elsewhere . I have picked up a few LV leather bags recently but I can’t justify too many LV Leather bags at their prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114287
> View attachment 5114288


So gorgeous! Love that beautiful beige/nude colour


----------



## earswithfeet

After my last disastruous experience with LV,  I turned my back on them and I don't think I'll ever return to LV. At least I'll never order from them again, not as long as they refuse to ship with anybody else than UPS.
I just love a good sale, so I snagged this cutie off of Valentino's online sale.
Can't wait 'til the bag arrives 
Here's a pic from the website


I'm a sucker for front and side pockets


----------



## earswithfeet

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I have purchased a few YSL bags lately and a wallet! Really loving this brand  which I didn’t pay too much attention to before. With the limiting  of LV canvas had to look elsewhere . I have picked up a few LV leather bags recently but I can’t justify too many LV Leather bags at their prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114287
> View attachment 5114288


Beautiful!
How do you like the Loulou Puffer? I always wanted to get the one in navy, but something keeps holding me back...
Are you worried about scuffing on the corners?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

earswithfeet said:


> Beautiful!
> How do you like the Loulou Puffer? I always wanted to get the one in navy, but something keeps holding me back...
> Are you worried about scuffing on the corners?


Thank you! I really love it . Bag is so soft and light weight. Seems pretty durable where I don’t have to baby my bag but I’m not rough on them either. I tend to worry more about canvas and corners more so than leather. Leather there is always a way to cover the corners and make them look a little better. With many bags it’s just part of wearing them, so I tend not to worry too much about corners! I just  buy what I like and enjoy using my bag


----------



## despair

Technically not my own purchase since it was a birthday gift from my partner... 



He snagged this during the Loewe sale so it was 30% off normal price. It's actually my third (!) Puzzle, the other two being a large and an extra large.


----------



## p.l.c.r.

Balenciaga Metallic City Edge with silver hardware.  got this in medium because i only got one medium-large bag which is my Neverfull mm.


----------



## p.l.c.r.

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I have purchased a few YSL bags lately and a wallet! Really loving this brand  which I didn’t pay too much attention to before. With the limiting  of LV canvas had to look elsewhere . I have picked up a few LV leather bags recently but I can’t justify too many LV Leather bags at their prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114287
> View attachment 5114288


I love ysl too!!


----------



## balen.girl

My new babies…  
Sorry Louis.. If you want me back, please train your SA not to be arrogant and stop ignoring their customer. I have different treatment at Chanel and I am happy spending my money there.


----------



## MCBadian07

Does this count as other than Louis if they own that company? 

Click for more photos: Tiffany Unboxing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

CAcker01 said:


> My new YSL sunset bag! My boyfriend got this for me this weekend on a whim when a YSL store opened in our mall. I fell in love because the color was so sumptuous!
> View attachment 5109822
> View attachment 5109824
> View attachment 5109825
> View attachment 5109823


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> My new babies…
> Sorry Louis.. If you want me back, please train your SA not to be arrogant and stop ignoring their customer. I have different treatment at Chanel and I am happy spending my money there.
> View attachment 5119605


Congrats! Very pretty


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Congrats! Very pretty


Thank you dear Bumbles..


----------



## Purse Chakra

My first YSL bag is the Niki large shopper. I like the look of the crinkled leather, it's great that you can fly under the radar, and I love how roomy she is. 

I really like this silhouette and if the OntheGo MM were at a different price point, I'd add one in canvas or epi too -- I'm just very drawn to the simple design, clean lines, and versatility.


----------



## MCBadian07

I've rediscovered my love for Coach leather.

Finally found my "white" bag for the summer! Its called Chalk, but close enough. Photo with my PM for size comparison.

Some more photos of size comparison with PM: Double Coach Reveal


----------



## bbkctpf

MCBadian07 said:


> I've rediscovered my love for Coach leather.
> 
> Finally found my "white" bag for the summer! Its called Chalk, but close enough. Photo with my PM for size comparison.
> View attachment 5124033
> View attachment 5124034
> View attachment 5124035
> View attachment 5124037
> View attachment 5124040
> View attachment 5124041
> View attachment 5124042
> View attachment 5124043


I was just looking at this backpack!  Let us know how u like it after using it. Congrats on your finds!


----------



## SeattleGal93

MCBadian07 said:


> I've rediscovered my love for Coach leather.
> 
> Finally found my "white" bag for the summer! Its called Chalk, but close enough. Photo with my PM for size comparison.
> View attachment 5124033
> View attachment 5124034
> View attachment 5124035
> View attachment 5124037
> View attachment 5124040
> View attachment 5124041
> View attachment 5124042
> View attachment 5124043


Coach leather is the best!!! I just bought the same backpack in black, been using it for about a week now. Love. Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## MCBadian07

bbkctpf said:


> I was just looking at this backpack!  Let us know how u like it after using it. Congrats on your finds!


I'm actually returning the backpack. The straps are too small for me but it's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## MKB0925

MCBadian07 said:


> I've rediscovered my love for Coach leather.
> 
> Finally found my "white" bag for the summer! Its called Chalk, but close enough. Photo with my PM for size comparison.
> 
> Some more photos of size comparison with PM: Double Coach Reveal
> View attachment 5124033
> View attachment 5124034
> View attachment 5124035
> View attachment 5124037
> View attachment 5124040
> View attachment 5124041
> View attachment 5124042
> View attachment 5124043




Love your new bags!
I have a black cassie and love it!


----------



## MCBadian07

My first Chanel bag   
More photos: First Chanel Bag - Reveal


----------



## Ava758

Coach Cassie 19.


----------



## mrs.JC

My Gucci Horsebit in small.  Brown sugar/Canvas.  I love Gucci's new packaging, especially the dust bag and little shopping tote.  Sadly my tote got folded during shipping.




Another photo of her I took for the Gucci forum.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I treated myself to two new pairs of CL’s (the pics are stock photos, but they’re close enough) and a more classic (plain) Rolex for everyday wear.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

MCBadian07 said:


> I've rediscovered my love for Coach leather.
> 
> Finally found my "white" bag for the summer! Its called Chalk, but close enough. Photo with my PM for size comparison.
> 
> Some more photos of size comparison with PM: Double Coach Reveal
> View attachment 5124033
> View attachment 5124034
> View attachment 5124035
> View attachment 5124037
> View attachment 5124040
> View attachment 5124041
> View attachment 5124042
> View attachment 5124043


Beautiful! I have the two tone pink Cassie and I love her!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

mrs.JC said:


> View attachment 5125713
> 
> 
> My Gucci Horsebit in small.  Brown sugar/Canvas.  I love Gucci's new packaging, especially the dust bag and little shopping tote.  Sadly my tote got folded during shipping.
> 
> View attachment 5125714
> 
> 
> Another photo of her I took for the Gucci forum.


So pretty!!! How are you liking your empreinte pochette metis? I just bought one and I’m hoping I love it as much as I did my mono one before the dreaded defect.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

CoCoBelle said:


> View attachment 5105658
> 
> 
> Still carry a little LV with me…❤️


Omg!!! I love your key cover. Where’d you get it? I must have one for mine. Right now I just have the crystal Mercedes key chain.


----------



## bbkctpf

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Omg!!! I love your key cover. Where’d you get it? I must have one for mine. Right now I just have the crystal Mercedes key chain.
> View attachment 5125945


What a great empriente collection!  This is an odd q. But can u show the item that has the “lightest” embossing over time?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

bbkctpf said:


> What a great empriente collection!  This is an odd q. But can u show the item that has the “lightest” embossing over time?


Thank you! Empreinte is my favorite! The oldest Empreinte item in my collection is the cosmetic pouch, it was purchased pre loved as LV didn’t carry Empreinte makeup bags at the time of my purchase. I’ll take close ups of it when I fully wake up. The oldest of my brand new store bought LV is the artsy, I’ll try to capture what it looks like up close. In my opinion none of my new from boutique items show much wear. I think Empreinte accessories like the cles and makeup case wear faster from rolling around inside your bag all day.


----------



## CoCoBelle

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Omg!!! I love your key cover. Where’d you get it? I must have one for mine. Right now I just have the crystal Mercedes key chain.
> View attachment 5125945


Lol! Thx! Good Ol Amazon “delivers” for the key fob covers!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

bbkctpf said:


> What a great empriente collection!  This is an odd q. But can u show the item that has the “lightest” embossing over time?


This item was purchased pre loved from Ann’s fabulous finds in like 2018 and LV recommended a leather repair shop to dye it black for me. I think it has the lightest embossing due to how it was treated prior to my purchasing it, and perhaps how it can slide around in large purses.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

bbkctpf said:


> What a great empriente collection!  This is an odd q. But can u show the item that has the “lightest” embossing over time?


Here is my Artsy. As you can see, the embossing is still quite deep.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Picked up from Fashionphile, 19 Pouch with Handle. I think it’s gorgeous! Love the white with gold combo. It fits a lot for its size, has card slots, and has enough structure to stand up on its own. The leather is a bit stiffer than my medium 19 and I’m not sure if I can moisturize it? There is a place on each side to add a longer strap for multiple ways to carry
. Love!



And with my 19 Medium


----------



## M_Butterfly

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I treated myself to two new pairs of CL’s (the pics are stock photos, but they’re close enough) and a more classic (plain) Rolex for everyday wear.
> View attachment 5125915
> 
> View attachment 5125916
> 
> View attachment 5125917


Don't get me wrong the watch is divine but my eyes are on your nails and the polish.  LOL


----------



## bbkctpf

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Here is my Artsy. As you can see, the embossing is still quite deep.
> View attachment 5126229
> 
> View attachment 5126231
> 
> View attachment 5126230


I see the difference bw the 2 items! ESP the bottom of the artsy - very deep embossing. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Cab2407

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I have purchased a few YSL bags lately and a wallet! Really loving this brand  which I didn’t pay too much attention to before. With the limiting  of LV canvas had to look elsewhere . I have picked up a few LV leather bags recently but I can’t justify too many LV Leather bags at their prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5114287
> View attachment 5114288


Love these! Debating on loulou small in black. How’s it going for you? Any issues?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

M_Butterfly said:


> Don't get me wrong the watch is divine but my eyes are on your nails and the polish.  LOL


Thank you my dear! The pic was actually taken for a different thread to show my nails.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

bbkctpf said:


> I see the difference bw the 2 items! ESP the bottom of the artsy - very deep embossing. Thanks for sharing!!


You’re very welcome!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Finally added my first Chanel today!


----------



## skyqueen

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Finally added my first Chanel today!
> View attachment 5127028


A beauty!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

skyqueen said:


> A beauty!


Thank you hun!!


----------



## EveyB

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Finally added my first Chanel today!
> View attachment 5127028


Many congrats on getting this beauty!   
Did you also consider the mini flap or were you sure you’d get the WOC? I keep looking at the WOC and the mini flap, but the mini comes only in lambskin.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

EveyB said:


> Many congrats on getting this beauty!
> Did you also consider the mini flap or were you sure you’d get the WOC? I keep looking at the WOC and the mini flap, but the mini comes only in lambskin.


Many thanks my dear!   
Indeed, I considered both and were deciding between them. I finally decided to go for the WOC for three reasons: 1) I needed a small black dressy bag approx. in the size of LV’s Felicie, 2) as it is my first Chanel piece, I wanted to start with rather a smaller bag to try the brand out, and 3) I wanted to have a completely carefree bag and hence, caviar leather.  If I’m satisfied with the WOC, I might consider getting the mini as a next purchase (however need to do more research on the lambskin leather, as some YTers say you can’t wear it in the rain for instance).
Do you already have a tendency, which one are you leaning towards?


----------



## EveyB

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Many thanks my dear!
> Indeed, I considered both and were deciding between them. I finally decided to go for the WOC for three reasons: 1) I needed a small black dressy bag approx. in the size of LV’s Felicie, 2) as it is my first Chanel piece, I wanted to start with rather a smaller bag to try the brand out, and 3) I wanted to have a completely carefree bag and hence, caviar leather.  If I’m satisfied with the WOC, I might consider getting the mini as a next purchase (however need to do more research on the lambskin leather, as some YTers say you can’t wear it in the rain for instance).
> Do you already have a tendency, which one are you leaning towards?


I‘d like to get the mini in caviar    
I totally can relate to all the things you pointed out and I think you made the perfect choice!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This Fendi soft beige-y pink understated bag for those days when I need a quiet bag.


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> This Fendi soft beige-y pink understated bag for those days when I need a quiet bag.
> View attachment 5127906


Absolutely stunning


----------



## Sunshine mama

EveyB said:


> Absolutely stunning


Thank you!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> This Fendi soft beige-y pink understated bag for those days when I need a quiet bag.
> View attachment 5127906


Wow what a gorgeous shade of pink


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Wow what a gorgeous shade of pink


Thank you. I think it's more like a grown-up pink.


----------



## Loriad

Sunshine mama said:


> This Fendi soft beige-y pink understated bag for those days when I need a quiet bag.
> View attachment 5127906


Wow!!! This is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Loriad said:


> Wow!!! This is GORGEOUS!
> Thank you!


----------



## iamthecutest

No big purchases for awhile since I just bought Coussin PM so thought this will tide me over and be great for Hawaii in September!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> This Fendi soft beige-y pink understated bag for those days when I need a quiet bag.
> View attachment 5127906



She is gorgeous  

What is her Fendi bag name?


----------



## Loriad

iamthecutest said:


> No big purchases for awhile since I just bought Coussin PM so thought this will tide me over and be great for Hawaii in September!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128222


Love this!


----------



## iamthecutest

Loriad said:


> Love this!


Thanks!  I adore the Saint Laurent Rive Gauche tote but didn't want to spend $1250 on cotton canvas!


----------



## MCBadian07

Some Chanel Factory 5 items!

More photos: Chanel Factory 5


----------



## keishapie1973

Small Ophidia GG Shoulder Bag


----------



## MCBadian07

Just a little something! Will probably say goodbye to Louis soon if they don't fulfill my order that I've prepaid for and still waiting 2 months! It's not even a special order/MTO.


----------



## EveyB

MCBadian07 said:


> Just a little something! Will probably say goodbye to Louis soon if they don't fulfill my order that I've prepaid for and still waiting 2 months! It's not even a special order/MTO.
> 
> View attachment 5128636
> View attachment 5128637
> View attachment 5128638


Very pretty!
I hear you, I pre-ordered and paid an item and after three months they told me it won’t be produced for Europe.


----------



## MCBadian07

EveyB said:


> Very pretty!
> I hear you, I pre-ordered and paid an item and after three months they told me it won’t be produced for Europe.


Ugh that's awful and so frustrating!! Did they refund you?


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

I’ve been loving Loewe lately, their quality is so beautiful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> She is gorgeous
> 
> What is her Fendi bag name?


Thank you. It's called Selleria Peekaboo mini


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. It's called Selleria Peekaboo mini



 Thank you. I checked it out on Fendi‘s site and they show the Selleria Peekaboo in so many different leathers and colors and in size small too …. Such a pretty bag


----------



## EveyB

MCBadian07 said:


> Ugh that's awful and so frustrating!! Did they refund you?


They let me choose if I wanted a refund or purchase a different item and I put the amount into my Twist that I then bought - after a price increase of €300. It was quite frustrating. I love LV, but I question their practices a bit.
I hope that your order will be successful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> Thank you. I checked it out on Fendi‘s site and they show the Selleria Peekaboo in so many different leathers and colors and in size small too …. Such a pretty bag


It really is! And I also love the Peekaboo Iseeu East West bag!


----------



## reheheh

MCBadian07 said:


> Just a little something! Will probably say goodbye to Louis soon if they don't fulfill my order that I've prepaid for and still waiting 2 months! It's not even a special order/MTO.
> 
> View attachment 5128636
> View attachment 5128637
> View attachment 5128638


I just came here to post mine that I bought this weekend!! Your pictures are much nicer though. Congrats! I love mine.


----------



## MCBadian07

reheheh said:


> I just came here to post mine that I bought this weekend!! Your pictures are much nicer though. Congrats! I love mine.


Congrats!! Twins


----------



## Raaz

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> This item was purchased pre loved from Ann’s fabulous finds in like 2018 and LV recommended a leather repair shop to dye it black for me. I think it has the lightest embossing due to how it was treated prior to my purchasing it, and perhaps how it can slide around in large purses.
> View attachment 5126224
> 
> View attachment 5126226


I was told by LV store manager once that over time empriente leather gets de-embossed


----------



## Raaz

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Finally added my first Chanel today!
> View attachment 5127028


Congrats…


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Raaz said:


> I was told by LV store manager once that over time empriente leather gets de-embossed


The embossing on Empreinte bags will soften with time, but how you care for it will determine how it ultimately looks.


----------



## bbkctpf

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> The embossing on Empreinte bags will soften with time, but how you care for it will determine how it ultimately looks.


How do u take care of it so it doesn’t deboss?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

bbkctpf said:


> How do u take care of it so it doesn’t deboss?


I use a leather lube to keep it moisturized, I keep it out of direct sunlight, I also make sure it doesn’t rub on things, then it’s always stuffed and stored in a dust bag when not in use.


----------



## bbkctpf

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I use a leather lube to keep it moisturized, I keep it out of direct sunlight, I also make sure it doesn’t rub on things, then it’s always stuffed and stored in a dust bag when not in use.


Thanks for the tip for when I get my first empriente bag!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Classic flap


----------



## XoDena

keishapie1973 said:


> Small Ophidia GG Shoulder Bag


Oooh she’s so cute. I’m eyeing this as my next purchase, just can’t decide on what size to get


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

SpeedyJC said:


> Classic flap
> View attachment 5130655


Woooow!!! Congrats hun! She’s so beautiful     I'm dreaming of one too! Did you manage to get her before the PI? Is this the small size?


----------



## XoDena

jane said:


> Two new beauties added to my collection recently. Nothing from LV is tempting me lately.
> 
> Loewe Small Puzzle bag in mink/sand. Just a lovely special bag impeccably made.
> 
> View attachment 5105797
> 
> View attachment 5105798
> 
> 
> Gucci Marmont camera bag in emerald
> View attachment 5105799
> 
> 
> I was so impressed by the Gucci shopping experience. So lux, amazing service, packaging, and presentation. This green color is breathtaking!


That green is absolutely stunning!!! I bought my first Gucci item (A pair of Bloom slides) this Spring and have to agree with you that it’s is a much better shopping experience with them


----------



## XoDena

patty_o said:


> Need some opinion and not sure if this is the right thread - but I am considering venturing outside of LV and into Gucci (my first Gucci purchase!). I am traveling to Hawaii in a month and I know luxury bags are cheaper there, especially Gucci.
> 
> I was thinking of purchasing these two from Gucci or should I just combine what I am going to spend on the two Gucci bags and buy the LV Mini Deauville?
> It's nice to have a beige and a white camera bag and I really like the hardware with the Marmont (I already have my black Speedy BB to cover my black bag choice) but the LV Mini Deauville is cute and is different - although not sure what print to get it on (and not many people may have it). Help!


I’d say branch out. I’ve been a strictly LV person for years (with the exception of 2 Chanel bags) and I recently just bit the bullet and ordered a YSL and Gucci bag. It feels good to branch out a bit


----------



## SpeedyJC

@MarryMeLV_Now it’s the medium double flap. It’s 10 inches going across. Hope your dream comes true soon.


----------



## carlyk

Added my first non LV bag to my collection. Was in Vegas over the weekend and couldn’t find anything at LV. I was surprised by the availability that Gucci had on hand. Quick transaction and pleasant service.


----------



## missconvy

Marc Jacobs traveler tote. For when I don’t want to take my neverfulls


----------



## Rikireads

carlyk said:


> Added my first non LV bag to my collection. Was in Vegas over the weekend and couldn’t find anything at LV. I was surprised by the availability that Gucci had on hand. Quick transaction and pleasant service.


Bag Twin!  I love this bag.


----------



## for3v3rz

Here is what I got last week at The Forum Shop...
One for me and one for my daughter. 
The regular Return To Tiffany was only $150 10 years ago, now is $400.


----------



## bluebird03

MY MZW tote and YSL camera bag


----------



## oknicoleee

Chanel Mini Flap


----------



## ILBagLady

Coach was my gateway into purses when I was in high school. I haven’t bought anything from them since I graduated college (almost a decade ago!!) because I just wasn’t loving their stuff anymore. Well, I went browsing their website last week and long story short…I have a new  bag for work and 2 outlet items. (Updated pics coming when they arrive!) Who am I and what is going ON?!


----------



## Addy

I tried on the LV Bumbag and my son said it looked like I was wearing a pillow on my 5 foot nothing height. LOL We saw this Alexander Wang and it was a perfect fit. The acrylic chains make it just a little bit unique.


----------



## Ava758

Got a Longchamp tote bag and a black toiletry case to complete my collection. Thank you Norsdstom Anniversary Sale!


----------



## bbkctpf

Ava758 said:


> Got a Longchamp tote bag and a black toiletry case to complete my collection. Thank you Norsdstom Anniversary Sale!
> 
> View attachment 5143410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143411
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143417


Nice set!  When the bag is collapsed to the smaller size is it the same size as the regular large pilage bag?


----------



## viewwing

Ava758 said:


> Got a Longchamp tote bag and a black toiletry case to complete my collection. Thank you Norsdstom Anniversary Sale!
> 
> View attachment 5143410
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143411
> 
> 
> View attachment 5143417


Is that color bilberry?


----------



## Ava758

bbkctpf said:


> Nice set!  When the bag is collapsed to the smaller size is it the same size as the regular large pilage bag?




Thank you! I don’t own any large LC totes but I compared it to my medium size bag and found it to be around the same size as that when collapsed


----------



## Ava758

viewwing said:


> Is that color bilberry?


 
This is the plum color.


----------



## ILBagLady

ILBagLady said:


> Coach was my gateway into purses when I was in high school. I haven’t bought anything from them since I graduated college (almost a decade ago!!) because I just wasn’t loving their stuff anymore. Well, I went browsing their website last week and long story short…I have a new  bag for work and 2 outlet items. (Updated pics coming when they arrive!) Who am I and what is going ON?!


She’s here and she’s so pretty


----------



## Sunshine mama

This vintage Selleria Fendi. I love the squishy pebbled leather and the thick outside stitching.


----------



## OrchidLVE

I have been wanting this style since forever and finally pulled the plug!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Sunshine mama said:


> This vintage Selleria Fendi. I love the squishy pebbled leather and the thick outside stitching.
> View attachment 5147606


This purse is gorge!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Love_N_Lune said:


> This purse is gorge!!!


Thank you!


----------



## hers4eva

Sunshine mama said:


> This vintage Selleria Fendi. I love the squishy pebbled leather and the thick outside stitching.
> View attachment 5147606



Awww so lovely  
She looks like a comfortable bag, is she?


----------



## Sunshine mama

hers4eva said:


> Awww so lovely
> She looks like a comfortable bag, is she?


Thank you! She's very comfortable.


----------



## 23adeline

Tiffany & Co rose gold heart key pendants , for my 2 girls


----------



## iamthecutest

Dior Book Tote - Regular size Burgundy Oblique.  I'm in love


----------



## _vee

Came home to this beauty today. Absolutely in love with the gold hardware. It’s stunning.


----------



## 23adeline

Another Tiffany’s just arrived, this one is for myself 





Love that it can be worn as a choker as well and the charms are removable 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I bought the yellow gold, still unsure whether I should change it to rose gold , rose gold doesn’t come in M size, slightly shorter


----------



## EveyB

23adeline said:


> Another Tiffany’s just arrived, this one is for myself
> View attachment 5155456
> View attachment 5155458
> View attachment 5155457
> 
> 
> Love that it can be worn as a choker as well and the charms are removable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155459
> View attachment 5155460
> View attachment 5155461
> View attachment 5155462
> 
> I bought the yellow gold, still unsure whether I should change it to rose gold , rose gold doesn’t come in M size, slightly shorter


I would check with your skin tone if yellow gold or rose gold is more flattering. 
It’s a beautiful and very modern bracelet/necklace!


----------



## Strep2031

This arrived from BG and I can’t wait to wear. The knit is much thicker than I anticipated.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

♥️♥️♥️
Gucci on a budget. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Outlet score: the hat, an original boutique item, and socks to match my Gucci sneakers  I think I’m at peace with Gucci purchases…


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

I love big sunglasses!


----------



## Ava758

I needed a black crossbody bag with silver hardware and this bag was the perfect choice for me. It holds so much more than I expected and I love how soft the leather feels against my body.


----------



## _vee

Ava758 said:


> I needed a black crossbody bag with silver hardware and this bag was the perfect choice for me. It holds so much more than I expected and I love how soft the leather feels against my body.


Super pretty


----------



## Ava758

_vee said:


> Super pretty


 
Thank you!


----------



## Tonia55

Just got my Note crossbody from Burberry.  I love the strap and pop of plaid!


----------



## BB8

I LOVE this little bag! Surprisingly fits so much more than my LV PA.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Happy birthday to me -- my first piece from Van Cleef & Arpels!  The Vintage Alhambra pendant in onyx and yellow gold.  It's absolutely gorgeous IRL  




Hubby also treated me to a Prada cardholder to go with my Prada bags


----------



## nesia69

My new beauty arrived this week    I am definitely staying on a ban island now for a long while


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> Another Tiffany’s just arrived, this one is for myself
> View attachment 5155456
> View attachment 5155458
> View attachment 5155457
> 
> 
> Love that it can be worn as a choker as well and the charms are removable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5155459
> View attachment 5155460
> View attachment 5155461
> View attachment 5155462
> 
> I bought the yellow gold, still unsure whether I should change it to rose gold , rose gold doesn’t come in M size, slightly shorter


Sisters, as I bought this bracelet and matching pendant in silver!  Love this jewelry - yours is lovely


----------



## DrTr

Can’t resist SLGs from H, and when this unique card holder in Mauve Sylvestre chèvre leather (the smell of it is divine) - a color I've lusted after for years -appeared online I grabbed it quickly!  H does such a gorgeous job with leathers and colors. Totally in love - and it holds 4 cards, all I carry, and my cash and other things like Ins card go in a calvi H cardholder. Great for small bags. Also bought my fav H lipstick and colorless lipliner. FedEx delivered it on a Sunday - standard shipping. I was shocked but thrilled!  And all H leather bags and slg’s always MIF. In total love!


----------



## 23adeline

DrTr said:


> Sisters, as I bought this bracelet and matching pendant in silver!  Love this jewelry - yours is lovely


Thanks @DrTr ! 
I’m going to change it to rose gold. Initially, I thought I do not want too many RG items, but after trying the YG on, I think it is still too yellowish


----------



## DrTr

23adeline said:


> Thanks @DrTr !
> I’m going to change it to rose gold. Initially, I thought I do not want too many RG items, but after trying the YG on, I think it is still too yellowish


Rose gold will be beautiful!  I love Tiffany‘s Hardware and T pieces. Enjoy


----------



## Iamminda

What a beautiful and unique card holder .   I love this minimalist yet so functional design.  And the color is just gorgeous (I recently watched an unboxing video  of a rose Sakura picotin — the color is similar and also beautiful).  Congrats and enjoy T 



DrTr said:


> Can’t resist SLGs from H, and when this unique card holder in Mauve Sylvestre chèvre leather (the smell of it is divine) - a color I've lusted after for years -appeared online I grabbed it quickly!  H does such a gorgeous job with leathers and colors. Totally in love - and it holds 4 cards, all I carry, and my cash and other things like Ins card go in a calvi H cardholder. Great for small bags. Also bought my fav H lipstick and colorless lipliner. FedEx delivered it on a Sunday - standard shipping. I was shocked but thrilled!  And all H leather bags and slg’s always MIF. In total love!
> 
> View attachment 5172721
> View attachment 5172722
> View attachment 5172723
> View attachment 5172725
> View attachment 5172726


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful and unique card holder .   I love this minimalist yet so functional design.  And the color is just gorgeous (I recently watched an unboxing video  of a rose Sakura picotin — the color is similar and also beautiful).  Congrats and enjoy T


Thank you kindly Iamminda!  I think the pandemic made me want smaller and smaller and more functional pieces!  Yes, rose Sakura is gorgeous too!  This little card holder is one of a few H colors that subtly blends pink and purple so it can look both. Truly dk how they do their magic - but thank goodness they do


----------



## Strep2031

Loving Burberry’s outerwear. Burberry’s attention to detail is so good.


----------



## karylicious

So happy to add the YSL Jamie belt bag to my collection! Sooo soft!


----------



## Ava758

Finally added a Telfar to my collection. Even happier to support a black owned designer brand.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My new work bag!


----------



## Ava758

Just added the olive Telfar to my collection.


----------



## fibbi

HeartMyMJs said:


> My new work bag!
> View attachment 5191646


I have same bag as my work bag too! Just different colour!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

fibbi said:


> I have same bag as my work bag too! Just different colour!


It’s a great bag!  Twinsies!


----------



## _vee

My anniversary gift from my bf, my first Tiffany piece


----------



## Iamminda

_vee said:


> My anniversary gift from my bf, my first Tiffany piece
> 
> View attachment 5205473
> View attachment 5205474



Happy Anniversary .  It is very lovely.  Such a special feeling to receive something in the Tiffany blue box — enjoy


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> Happy Anniversary .  It is very lovely.  Such a special feeling to receive something in the Tiffany blue box — enjoy


Thank you so much @Iamminda


----------



## 23adeline

Another Tiffany & co bracelet, actually this heart tag bracelet is in my ‘must have’ wish list since many years ago


----------



## Love_N_Lune

My second pair arrived!  I prolly should have bought these first and would have been satisfied.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

My first Gucci SLG!  Perfect as a catch-all in my smaller bags, when the Mini Pochette is just a tad bit too big.  At least, that's how I justified it -- in reality, I saw it and said to myself, "That is the cutest thing ever! Must have!!"


----------



## mzroyalflyness

First coach purchase in over 15 years lol  I thought it was edgy. From the mens collection


----------



## Islandbreeze

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> My first Gucci SLG!  Perfect as a catch-all in my smaller bags, when the Mini Pochette is just a tad bit too big.  At least, that's how I justified it -- in reality, I saw it and said to myself, "That is the cutest thing ever! Must have!!"
> View attachment 5209265


Ditto! It’s adorable


----------



## bbkctpf

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> My first Gucci SLG!  Perfect as a catch-all in my smaller bags, when the Mini Pochette is just a tad bit too big.  At least, that's how I justified it -- in reality, I saw it and said to myself, "That is the cutest thing ever! Must have!!"
> View attachment 5209265


I was just looking at this!  It is so cute


----------



## Bumbles

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> My first Gucci SLG!  Perfect as a catch-all in my smaller bags, when the Mini Pochette is just a tad bit too big.  At least, that's how I justified it -- in reality, I saw it and said to myself, "That is the cutest thing ever! Must have!!"
> View attachment 5209265


This is gorgeous and cute! You’re so lucky you can get one. In my country they don’t have it!!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Bumbles said:


> This is gorgeous and cute! You’re so lucky you can get one. In my country they don’t have it!!


Oh that stinks!  Hopefully they'll offer it in your country soon!


----------



## faab89

sleeplessinseattle said:


> MY MZW tote and YSL camera bag



Beautiful!! What color is the camera bag?


----------



## Bumbles

I hope so too! I would definitely buy one too


ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Oh that stinks!  Hopefully they'll offer it in your country soon!


----------



## Farkvam

My first Chanel, a pre-serial number vintage 2.55. And yes, the CC turn lock did go both ways on this style in the 1980s


----------



## Sunshine mama

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> My first Gucci SLG!  Perfect as a catch-all in my smaller bags, when the Mini Pochette is just a tad bit too big.  At least, that's how I justified it -- in reality, I saw it and said to myself, "That is the cutest thing ever! Must have!!"
> View attachment 5209265


Oh my! This is so cute!


----------



## _vee

My first Saint Laurent SLG


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> My first Saint Laurent SLG
> 
> View attachment 5211369


Cute!!


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!!


Thank you @Sunshine mama! Happy Friday


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> Thank you @Sunshine mama! Happy Friday


You too!


----------



## Raaz

Farkvam said:


> My first Chanel, a pre-serial number vintage 2.55. And yes, the CC turn lock did go both ways on this style in the 1980s
> View attachment 5210902


Congrats. I have the same… my first Chanel too. Got it last year. I love it and the quality is just amazing. Enjoy.


----------



## Farkvam

Raaz said:


> Congrats. I have the same… my first Chanel too. Got it last year. I love it and the quality is just amazing. Enjoy.


That's great! Please post a photo Raaz, I'd love to see it! Not many have this style so I'm always interested in seeing the "club"


----------



## Farkvam

_vee said:


> My first Saint Laurent SLG
> 
> View attachment 5211369


So pretty!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> My first Gucci SLG!  Perfect as a catch-all in my smaller bags, when the Mini Pochette is just a tad bit too big.  At least, that's how I justified it -- in reality, I saw it and said to myself, "That is the cutest thing ever! Must have!!"
> View attachment 5209265


This is so cute!!!


----------



## bluebird03

faab89 said:


> Beautiful!! What color is the camera bag?


It was called Beige


----------



## _vee

Farkvam said:


> So pretty!


Thank you


----------



## reactorberg

My first Gucci 
The beautiful Dionysius mini 
Because the PA is ridiculously priced now
Still a canvas but I was hypnotized by the intricate closure and tiger head buckle.


----------



## boyoverboard

reactorberg said:


> My first Gucci
> The beautiful Dionysius mini
> Because the PA is ridiculously priced now
> Still a canvas but I was hypnotized by the intricate closure and tiger head buckle.



Very nice. I too am rediscovering Gucci because the recent price increase at LV has left such a bad taste in my mouth. Though others speak of Gucci having a less “exclusive” clientele, in my experience the quality is excellent, and that’s more important for me. Let’s see how long LV’s exclusive clientele enjoy their wonky stitching and uneven hardware.


----------



## Swedengirl

Needed a new black back. It ended up being  between Pmetis in empreinte, Capucines and the final winner Fendi mini peekaboo.
Was just feeling fed up with LVs poor quality lately so I went for Fendi this time.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

I needed a small black bag, and ended up buying Dior Caro with silver hw


----------



## BleuSaphir

I saw this pouch at the Coach store in The Grove. Couldn’t pass on it. I mean it is coated canvas with soft pebbled lether and microfiber lining for $250!? what more could I ask for?





I’m loving the details too.


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

I loved my dark beige Saint Laurent Mini Lou camera bag so much I decided to get it in the black as well. I definitely prefer the look and feel of Saint Laurent's grained leather to any of LV's leathers! Plus these little bags areas so easy to dress up and down and go with practically everything I wear! Highly recommend!


----------



## Bumbles

BleuSaphir said:


> I saw this pouch at the Coach store in The Grove. Couldn’t pass on it. I mean it is coated canvas with soft pebbled lether and microfiber lining for $250!? what more could I ask for?
> View attachment 5218646
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218647
> 
> I’m loving the details too.


This is gorgeous! Coach has come a long way! Yes, very nice indeed


----------



## BleuSaphir

Bumbles said:


> This is gorgeous! Coach has come a long way! Yes, very nice indeed


They definitely gotten a long way…I wanted a pouch from LV but I saw this. Lol


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

My first and it was   at first sight.
2008 Birkin HAC 32 in Fjord


----------



## GJ*

I could not resist


----------



## MCBadian07

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5223510
> 
> View attachment 5223509
> 
> I could not resist


Omg this reminds me of the Queen of Hearts from Alice in Wonderland!


----------



## GJ*

MCBadian07 said:


> Omg this reminds me of the Queen of Hearts from Alice in Wonderland!


I felt the same way


----------



## Ava758

Rouge Dior Minaudiere. Comes with straps that you can attach to wear it as a mini bag.


----------



## _vee

Ava758 said:


> Rouge Dior Minaudiere. Comes with straps that you can attach to wear it as a mini bag.


This is soo pretty!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

When I want to be extra bougie…Saint Laurent Rive Droite has some fun, inexpensive items available with amazing packaging. The finger prints are a pain but I love how shiny it is versus a matte black.


----------



## Missydora

This is b day, anniversary and xmas pressy.  I put myself on bag ban island this year too.   Luckily LV haven't come out with anything that I really like. Been wanting to add a new roly for a few years. But Louis always distracted me. Finally done it.


----------



## _vee

My first H piece, the Bastia change purse


----------



## Iamminda

_vee said:


> My first H piece, the Bastia change purse
> 
> View attachment 5234346
> View attachment 5234347
> View attachment 5234348



This is a great first H piece .  Congrats vee!  Do you plan to use it for coins only?


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> This is a great first H piece .  Congrats vee!  Do you plan to use it for coins only?


Thank you @Iamminda  I’m planning to use it for hair ties, headphones (wired), AirPods, random things


----------



## nikkisharif

Love_N_Lune said:


> When I want to be extra bougie…Saint Laurent Rive Droite has some fun, inexpensive items available with amazing packaging. The finger prints are a pain but I love how shiny it is versus a matte black.
> View attachment 5227012


I love this!!! I’m a sucker for a travel mug & had no idea they had these. I’ll be ordering


----------



## Ava758

I finally got my hands on the Bamboo B Tote from Brandon Blackwood. I’m in love


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Ava758 said:


> I finally got my hands on the Bamboo B Tote from Brandon Blackwood. I’m in love



Omg I’m so jealous! I have the Bamboo B cardholder but haven’t gotten my hand on the bag yet.


----------



## Ava758

HarlemBagLady said:


> Omg I’m so jealous! I have the Bamboo B cardholder but haven’t gotten my hand on the bag yet.



I got lucky. I was randomly checking the site about 2 weeks ago and it was in stock. I added it, and the card holder to my cart so quick! I hope you’re able to get yours soon❤️


----------



## Kate1989

I really look forward to Dior’s Christmas makeup  I absolutely love the gold case and velvet box with mirror (it feels just gorgeous and kind of magnetises closed), I got some new foundation to try too. So happy I got some mini freebies and a pouch this year,


----------



## balen.girl

Not a bag or slg, but it’s something I will enjoy with my daughters.


----------



## CAcker01

My man came back from a business trip with a fendi box for me 




the box is beautiful and feels thicker and nicer than LV boxes!

Inside the box is the mini mon tresor in the monogram print and she is sooooo cute omgggg






He also got me the matching monogram strap!



I just got a neo noe MM a few weeks ago and this is CONSIDERABLY smaller. I’m not sure if it’s the size or what but it feels dressier and fancier to me than the neo noe.

This is my first fendi piece and I love her!!!


----------



## hoopsie

i think the raised logo -ing looks very lux


CAcker01 said:


> My man came back from a business trip with a fendi box for me
> 
> View attachment 5247790
> 
> 
> the box is beautiful and feels thicker and nicer than LV boxes!
> 
> Inside the box is the mini mon tresor in the monogram print and she is sooooo cute omgggg
> 
> View attachment 5247795
> View attachment 5247796
> View attachment 5247797
> 
> 
> He also got me the matching monogram strap!
> View attachment 5247798
> View attachment 5247799
> 
> I just got a neo noe MM a few weeks ago and this is CONSIDERABLY smaller. I’m not sure if it’s the size or what but it feels dressier and fancier to me than the neo noe.
> 
> This is my first fendi piece and I love her!!!


 

i love it.  i think the textured logo pattern is very artistic and lux, it's like a beautiful greek key pattern fendi-style


----------



## hoopsie

My second gucci purchase for cold weather in UK - it's such a fun,vibrant mid pink and the gold thread is very gold, like an olive gold.  the GGs are actually quite subtle.  i got a cute little cloth mini tote too - my daughters are fighting for it,


----------



## ifahima

hoopsie said:


> My second gucci purchase for cold weather in UK - it's such a fun,vibrant mid pink and the gold thread is very gold, like an olive gold.  the GGs are actually quite subtle.  i got a cute little cloth mini tote too - my daughters are fighting for it,



I was gifted one from my husband last year in navy blue and gold thread. It really is beautiful. But this pink is just stunning!


----------



## hoopsie

_vee said:


> My first H piece, the Bastia change purse
> 
> View attachment 5234346
> View attachment 5234347
> View attachment 5234348


i've had my eye on this item too, it's small but i think it's a great looking design.  just one or two mm extra and cards could fit.  i love the "rose lipstick" or basically any of the pink shades.  27 colours!!!


----------



## Kate1989

I’m loving Dior’s Xmas beauty range, I tried a new foundation and already got the minaudière and small duo velvet box. I’ve also now added the next size up velvet box with four lippy’s, I like that this set includes some fairly subtle colours and love the velvet box  I also got some more freebie treats and another red pouch  as part of their new loyalty scheme I also got a welcome gift of bag charms. I know it’s just beauty products but Dior totally trumps LV on packaging


----------



## hoopsie

oh my Kate1989, looks like you have loads of gorgeousness


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Just got back from a wonderful week in London and I got a few goodies 

My two biggest non-LV purchases -- a Prada backpack and Goyard Artois MM tote (plus a Goyard wrap bracelet).






Also got a Burberry scarf and a silk scarf and face masks from Liberty . . . because, when in Rome!




Not pictured: the UNHOLY amount of cookies, chocolates, and other treats from Harrod's and Fortnum & Mason.  And Cadbury.  So.  Much. Cadbury.  (For those who don't know, the Cadbury we have in the U.S. is actually manufactured by Hershey and tastes nothing like the gloriousness that is UK Cadbury.)


----------



## Bumbles

CAcker01 said:


> My man came back from a business trip with a fendi box for me
> 
> View attachment 5247790
> 
> 
> the box is beautiful and feels thicker and nicer than LV boxes!
> 
> Inside the box is the mini mon tresor in the monogram print and she is sooooo cute omgggg
> 
> View attachment 5247795
> View attachment 5247796
> View attachment 5247797
> 
> 
> He also got me the matching monogram strap!
> View attachment 5247798
> View attachment 5247799
> 
> I just got a neo noe MM a few weeks ago and this is CONSIDERABLY smaller. I’m not sure if it’s the size or what but it feels dressier and fancier to me than the neo noe.
> 
> This is my first fendi piece and I love her!!!


I love this bag!!     It’s gorgeous and definitely very luxurious. Your man is a winner and has great taste and even got you a matching strap. You’re very lucky! Congrats on a great bag! Enjoy


----------



## Loriad

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Just got back from a wonderful week in London and I got a few goodies
> 
> My two biggest non-LV purchases -- a Prada backpack and Goyard Artois MM tote (plus a Goyard wrap bracelet).
> View attachment 5249369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5249371
> 
> 
> Also got a Burberry scarf and a silk scarf and face masks from Liberty . . . because, when in Rome!
> 
> View attachment 5249372
> 
> 
> Not pictured: the UNHOLY amount of cookies, chocolates, and other treats from Harrod's and Fortnum & Mason.  And Cadbury.  So.  Much. Cadbury.  (For those who don't know, the Cadbury we have in the U.S. is actually manufactured by Hershey and tastes nothing like the gloriousness that is UK Cadbury.)


Wow!!! You got some great things! Enjoy!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Loriad said:


> Wow!!! You got some great things! Enjoy!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## brnicutie

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Just got back from a wonderful week in London and I got a few goodies
> 
> My two biggest non-LV purchases -- a Prada backpack and Goyard Artois MM tote (plus a Goyard wrap bracelet).
> View attachment 5249369
> 
> 
> View attachment 5249371
> 
> 
> Also got a Burberry scarf and a silk scarf and face masks from Liberty . . . because, when in Rome!
> 
> View attachment 5249372
> 
> 
> Not pictured: the UNHOLY amount of cookies, chocolates, and other treats from Harrod's and Fortnum & Mason.  And Cadbury.  So.  Much. Cadbury.  (For those who don't know, the Cadbury we have in the U.S. is actually manufactured by Hershey and tastes nothing like the gloriousness that is UK Cadbury.)


I love Prada. It's my other fave besides LV. Too bad we don't have a Goyard in Hawaii. Their bags are beautiful. However, Loewe is opening up at Ala Moana next month. I see a puzzle bag in my future.


----------



## hoopsie

i love Liberty!!!  Beautiful design items, a bit different but soooo pretty.
You picked up some gorgeous stuff.


----------



## hoopsie

I got a loads of Christian Lacroix notebooks from Liberty the other week as mini Christmas gifts/stock fillers.  The qualify of them is amazing - much better than the LV MM notebook refills.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

brnicutie said:


> I love Prada. It's my other fave besides LV. Too bad we don't have a Goyard in Hawaii. Their bags are beautiful. However, Loewe is opening up at Ala Moana next month. I see a puzzle bag in my future.


I actually got my first Prada pieces at Kalakaua earlier this year, the staff was wonderful and got me hooked.  Goyard is my favorite after LV -- this is my third bag of theirs, I highly recommend their canvas pieces.  The Puzzle bags are gorgeous!!  Please let us know if you get one!  I also think their Hammock bag is beautiful.


----------



## brnicutie

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> I actually got my first Prada pieces at Kalakaua earlier this year, the staff was wonderful and got me hooked.  Goyard is my favorite after LV -- this is my third bag of theirs, I highly recommend their canvas pieces.  The Puzzle bags are gorgeous!!  Please let us know if you get one!  I also think their Hammock bag is beautiful.


I want to see if they'll be offering the 10% Hawaii discount. Yes, I was also looking at the Hammock. I love how it transforms into different shapes. I tried looking for Goyard here, but don't think anyone sells it. The next time I'm off the island, I'll be on the hunt for one.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

hoopsie said:


> i love Liberty!!!  Beautiful design items, a bit different but soooo pretty.
> You picked up some gorgeous stuff.


Thanks!  I probably could have done a lot more damage there -- everything was so beautiful! -- but I had an impatient husband with me .  I'm now considering a bag in their Iphis print, it's stunning!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

brnicutie said:


> I want to see if they'll be offering the 10% Hawaii discount. Yes, I was also looking at the Hammock. I love how it transforms into different shapes. I tried looking for Goyard here, but don't think anyone sells it. The next time I'm off the island, I'll be on the hunt for one.


We don't have Goyard in my state either so when I went to a boutique on a trip the sales associate very kindly offered to mail it to me to save me the sales tax (it cost $25 for shipping, but saved me a lot overall), so I would recommend asking them for that option when you go.


----------



## brnicutie

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> We don't have Goyard in my state either so when I went to a boutique on a trip the sales associate very kindly offered to mail it to me to save me the sales tax (it cost $25 for shipping, but saved me a lot overall), so I would recommend asking them for that option when you go.


That's a great idea. Thanks!


----------



## Loriad

Just celebrated our 30th anniversary. This doesn't happen much in today's world. We're in Vegas and hubby bought me a Love ring. My first Cartier purchase and I'm so excited!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Loriad said:


> Just celebrated our 30th anniversary. This doesn't happen much in today's world. We're in Vegas and hubby bought me a Love ring. My first Cartier purchase and I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250356


Congratulations on 30 years!!  That's incredible.  Enjoy the beautiful ring!


----------



## Loriad

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Congratulations on 30 years!!  That's incredible.  Enjoy the beautiful ring!


Thank you so much!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Loriad said:


> Just celebrated our 30th anniversary. This doesn't happen much in today's world. We're in Vegas and hubby bought me a Love ring. My first Cartier purchase and I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250356


Wow, what a stunning presentation!! Congrats to you and the hubby and many more happy years together!!


----------



## Loriad

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Wow, what a stunning presentation!! Congrats to you and the hubby and many more happy years together!!


Awww!!! Thank u so much!


----------



## _vee

Picked up the Assouline Windows at Tiffany & Co. book, small memoir edition.


----------



## Farkvam

Loriad said:


> Just celebrated our 30th anniversary. This doesn't happen much in today's world. We're in Vegas and hubby bought me a Love ring. My first Cartier purchase and I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250356


Congratulations, that's quite an accomplishment!


----------



## Farkvam

My first ever luxury boutique experience (have only bought new from Saks or vintage)...at Chanel for the Classic Flap card holder in lambskin...


----------



## _vee

Loriad said:


> Just celebrated our 30th anniversary. This doesn't happen much in today's world. We're in Vegas and hubby bought me a Love ring. My first Cartier purchase and I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250356


So pretty!! Congrats on your anniversary and the beautiful ring


----------



## _vee

hoopsie said:


> My second gucci purchase for cold weather in UK - it's such a fun,vibrant mid pink and the gold thread is very gold, like an olive gold.  the GGs are actually quite subtle.  i got a cute little cloth mini tote too - my daughters are fighting for it,


Beautiful!!


----------



## Kate1989

Ok so it’s a freebie  not a purchase, but still love ❤️ it


----------



## surfergrl89

I’ve got some chanel bags and leaning towards buying my first celine bag. The stock issues with lv are just annoying me.


----------



## CAcker01

we brought this baby home yesterday! i know this is a purse forum but i looooove cars also and thought there may be another car and purse loving person here to admire! 

I love this car because it’s a driver’s car. It’s fast as hell but it’s not just an engine on wheels. It’s comfortable and the interior details are insane. I’ll be posting my purse pics inside this car lol!!

We are getting the calipers painted next week to match the car and getting tint, too!

happy thanksgiving week, y’all!!!


----------



## CAcker01

Loriad said:


> Just celebrated our 30th anniversary. This doesn't happen much in today's world. We're in Vegas and hubby bought me a Love ring. My first Cartier purchase and I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250356



obsessed with this on every level!!! happy anniversary!!!!


----------



## nikkisharif

CAcker01 said:


> we brought this baby home yesterday! i know this is a purse forum but i looooove cars also and thought there may be another car and purse loving person here to admire!
> 
> I love this car because it’s a driver’s car. It’s fast as hell but it’s not just an engine on wheels. It’s comfortable and the interior details are insane. I’ll be posting my purse pics inside this car lol!!
> 
> We are getting the calipers painted next week to match the car and getting tint, too!
> 
> happy thanksgiving week, y’all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257467
> View attachment 5257468


I absolutely LOVE cars You can never go wrong with a Porsche!


----------



## Loriad

CAcker01 said:


> obsessed with this on every level!!! happy anniversary!!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Loriad

CAcker01 said:


> we brought this baby home yesterday! i know this is a purse forum but i looooove cars also and thought there may be another car and purse loving person here to admire!
> 
> I love this car because it’s a driver’s car. It’s fast as hell but it’s not just an engine on wheels. It’s comfortable and the interior details are insane. I’ll be posting my purse pics inside this car lol!!
> 
> We are getting the calipers painted next week to match the car and getting tint, too!
> 
> happy thanksgiving week, y’all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257467
> View attachment 5257468


Wow! Great!!!


----------



## CAcker01

nikkisharif said:


> I absolutely LOVE cars You can never go wrong with a Porsche!



aahhhh me too and this lizard green is SO SICK!!! the vent slats inside are painted that green along with a few other neon green details and i just adore the color!!!


----------



## MCBadian07

CAcker01 said:


> we brought this baby home yesterday! i know this is a purse forum but i looooove cars also and thought there may be another car and purse loving person here to admire!
> 
> I love this car because it’s a driver’s car. It’s fast as hell but it’s not just an engine on wheels. It’s comfortable and the interior details are insane. I’ll be posting my purse pics inside this car lol!!
> 
> We are getting the calipers painted next week to match the car and getting tint, too!
> 
> happy thanksgiving week, y’all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257467
> View attachment 5257468


Ahhhh I love cars! My hubby just recently started getting into cars   
I need to see this next to the lime green Lambo


----------



## Bumbles

Loriad said:


> Just celebrated our 30th anniversary. This doesn't happen much in today's world. We're in Vegas and hubby bought me a Love ring. My first Cartier purchase and I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5250356


Congrats on your very special 30th and what better gift than a love ring to commemorate the special occasion! Wishing you another many more years to come!


----------



## Loriad

Bumbles said:


> Congrats on your very special 30th and what better gift than a love ring to commemorate the special occasion! Wishing you another many more years to come!


Thank you!!!


----------



## balen.girl

Went on black friday sale, but nothing caught my attention. So I bought non sale items which I love.
YSL card holder and Dior Minaudiere. This Dior is extremely hard to find in my local store and I finally got it. Even my husband was excited to see this piece because I have been asking for few weeks every time we pass by Dior. So happy.


----------



## keishapie1973

YSL Medium Niki in rouge legion…


----------



## earswithfeet

Snagged my first Balenciaga. The seemingly highly controversial Le Cagole in black (medium size) . Haven't been this excited about a purse in ages 
Will post real pictures when I get my greedy hands on the Bal.
Here's an appetizer, can not wait, I'm literally drooling


----------



## nesia69

My first Hermes item


----------



## Loriad

nesia69 said:


> My first Hermes item
> View attachment 5259750
> View attachment 5259751
> View attachment 5259752


Congratulations! Love the color!


----------



## atlcoach

New Gucci - I am loving this color!


----------



## hoopsie

keishapie1973 said:


> YSL Medium Niki in rouge legion…
> View attachment 5259429
> View attachment 5259430
> View attachment 5259431


i love this so much!!


----------



## earswithfeet

She's here!!!! And I'm very much in love with my first Balenciaga.
Le Cagole black in medium size. Love the feel of the leather and all the little details. Hardware is to die for. The little pouch and heart mirror are really cute, too 
I think I'm hooked on Balenciaga, hehe


----------



## LaDolceLaria

After much deliberation, I will be purchasing the Gucci Ophidia as a work tote. I just never took to the NF and want something classic, sturdy and gorgeous. Always loved the look of the classic Gucci print, so I'm diving in. First non-LV luxury bag (unless the Le Pliage counts).


----------



## keishapie1973

hoopsie said:


> i love this so much!!



Thank you…


----------



## Kate1989

Ok… think I now probably have enough lipstick


----------



## mzroyalflyness

Since the pillow collection was a bit more than I wanted to spend lol, I got my first Telfar tote!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mzroyalflyness said:


> Since the pillow collection was a bit more than I wanted to spend lol, I got my first Telfar tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5263524


Nice! Is this part of your Bday too?  I love the other birthday gift you got. Congrats


----------



## mzroyalflyness

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Nice! Is this part of your Bday too?  I love the other birthday gift you got. Congrats


Yes it was! Thank you!!!


----------



## _vee

Purchased a Dior notebook  the presentation is just stunning.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Black Friday deal of a lifetime!


----------



## Sunshine mama

surfergrl89 said:


> I’ve got some chanel bags and leaning towards buying my first celine bag. The stock issues with lv are just annoying me.


It's very annoying for sure!
Which Celine  bag?


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Black Friday deal of a lifetime!
> View attachment 5264073
> View attachment 5264074


Very cute bag! Fossil? Must of been a steal. I love it


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Very cute bag! Fossil? Must of been a steal. I love it


Yes it is, and yes again: it was a steal!!!
For some reason,  their leather is not great on most of their products, but this particular bag has luxurious leather.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Sunshine mama said:


> Black Friday deal of a lifetime!
> View attachment 5264073
> View attachment 5264074


Wow! What brand is this?! I love the colour and the leather looks so smooshy!


----------



## hoopsie

Ah,the lilac pastel is beautiful!


----------



## scarlet555

CAcker01 said:


> we brought this baby home yesterday! i know this is a purse forum but i looooove cars also and thought there may be another car and purse loving person here to admire!
> 
> I love this car because it’s a driver’s car. It’s fast as hell but it’s not just an engine on wheels. It’s comfortable and the interior details are insane. I’ll be posting my purse pics inside this car lol!!
> 
> We are getting the calipers painted next week to match the car and getting tint, too!
> 
> happy thanksgiving week, y’all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257467
> View attachment 5257468


You're killing me.. the color, the wheels... drooling over here
Congrats!


----------



## Vanlovpurse

My first Chanel piece classic card holder in black GHW


----------



## Loriad

_vee said:


> Purchased a Dior notebook  the presentation is just stunning.
> 
> View attachment 5263831


Gorgeous! What size is this? I just ordered a gold one.


----------



## _vee

Loriad said:


> Gorgeous! What size is this? I just ordered a gold one.


Can’t wait to see yours!! This is the smaller one (18 x 12.5 cm / 7 x 5 inches).


----------



## Sunshine mama

TangerineKandy said:


> Wow! What brand is this?! I love the colour and the leather looks so smooshy!


Thank you! It's from Fossil. I personally don't like most of their bags. However,  this particular model is made of beautiful leather and I love this color!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! It's from Fossil. I personally don't like most of their bags. However,  this particular model is made of beautiful leather and I love this color!


Wow! I'm surprised! Anytime I've felt their leather I haven't been impressed. I agree, your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## nikkisharif

Got this beauty for a bargainLove how casual it is!


----------



## Penelopepursula

I bought this Coach Tabby 26 for times when carrying recognizable luxury bags are not a good idea. I love this so much. Downside: it's so soft and squishy that I just want to squeeze and pet it all of the time.


----------



## MCBadian07

Penelopepursula said:


> I bought this Coach Tabby 26 for times when carrying recognizable luxury bags are not a good idea. I love this so much. Downside: it's so soft and squishy that I just want to squeeze and pet it all of the time.
> 
> View attachment 5266609


I have been eyeing this bag and saw they have a nice red one for Christmas !
Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Penelopepursula

MCBadian07 said:


> I have been eyeing this bag and saw they have a nice red one for Christmas !
> Enjoy your new bag!


A red one? Ooh!


----------



## earswithfeet

Arrived today. Balenciaga Metallic Edge City in dark blue with gold hw. Looooooooove 



My second Bal in the matter of a week...I'm definitely hooked


----------



## Loriad

Dior notebook arrived today!  Love the packaging!  Beautiful attention to detail.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

Kate1989 said:


> Ok so it’s a freebie  not a purchase, but still love ❤ it
> 
> View attachment 5256362
> 
> 
> View attachment 5256363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5256364


How did you get it?


----------



## bluebird03

My amazing SA found this for me in record time. Glad i was able to snag one before the next price increase


----------



## Kate1989

sweetlikechocolate said:


> How did you get it?


It was a reward from their loyalty programme


----------



## despair

We fell in love with the Herbarium collection at Loewe but my partner was the one that pulled the trigger on three items!


----------



## CAcker01

MCBadian07 said:


> Ahhhh I love cars! My hubby just recently started getting into cars
> I need to see this next to the lime green Lambo



finally here’s an all green pic! I am too scared to drive any of his cars so it’s hard to get a good photo unless he and his boys take the cars out for an event or something! He took the gt3 decals off the side and I think it looks even better!


----------



## MCBadian07

CAcker01 said:


> finally here’s an all green pic! I am too scared to drive any of his cars so it’s hard to get a good photo unless he and his boys take the cars out for an event or something! He took the gt3 decals off the side and I think it looks even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5269349
> View attachment 5269350


Gorgeous beauties!! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## CAcker01

MCBadian07 said:


> Gorgeous beauties!! Thanks for sharing !


One more we just got back from a car event last weekend!!


----------



## _vee

How cute is this phone bag from Nordstrom! It’s by a brand called BP. I will be using this on my vacation when I don’t want to take my other bags.


----------



## LaDolceLaria

It arrived. Love it..


----------



## ditzydi

I bought a Michele watch.  I love it but not sure if I’ll keep it.  I wear my Apple Watch all the time and it’s helpful for texting when out and about but i know that at some point Ill want a nicer watch.


----------



## MooMooVT

ditzydi said:


> I bought a Michele watch.  I love it but not sure if I’ll keep it.  I wear my Apple Watch all the time and it’s helpful for texting when out and about but i know that at some point Ill want a nicer watch.


Gorgeous! This will be perfect on a night out and/or when the Apple Watch isn't right for the occasion.


----------



## ditzydi

MooMooVT said:


> Gorgeous! This will be perfect on a night out and/or when the Apple Watch isn't right for the occasion.



Thanks!  I suppose you’re right.  I’ll probably try and wear it for date nights when I know my husband and son won’t be needing to text me.  Ha.


----------



## elee12

I was looking for a cardholder wallet like the Recto verso with card slots on the outside and space for cash, coins and extra cards…but I didn’t love either the canvas or empriente leather versions of the recto when I got to see/feel them in store. Also nearly $600 for a small canvas SLG feels a bit much. I found this Mansur Gavriel leather zip cardholder wallet during Farfetch’s 30% off sale for a FRACTION of the price of the recto! It technically has one less pocket than the recto, but I think will make up for it by having more space in the zip compartment. And what a pretty color!


----------



## Loriad

elee12 said:


> I was looking for a cardholder wallet like the Recto verso with card slots on the outside and space for cash, coins and extra cards…but I didn’t love either the canvas or empriente leather versions of the recto when I got to see/feel them in store. Also nearly $600 for a small canvas SLG feels a bit much. I found this Mansur Gavriel leather zip cardholder wallet during Farfetch’s 30% off sale for a FRACTION of the price of the recto! It technically has one less pocket than the recto, but I think will make up for it by having more space in the zip compartment. And what a pretty color!
> 
> View attachment 5279013


Very pretty color!


----------



## AngelaK

The most impractical bag I own but it was love


----------



## mzroyalflyness

AngelaK said:


> The most impractical bag I own but it was love
> 
> View attachment 5279536


Wow! That should be the Christmas tree topper


----------



## sweetmango25

I really loved the LV sac plat BB bag but I couldn't justify the price. I found this Balenciaga bag for a similar size and half the price of the sac plat. The leather smell on this is AMAZING, super happy with this purchase.


----------



## _vee

AngelaK said:


> The most impractical bag I own but it was love
> 
> View attachment 5279536


So pretty!


----------



## Loriad

AngelaK said:


> The most impractical bag I own but it was love
> 
> View attachment 5279536


Wow! I can see why! This is fun!


----------



## Bumbles

sweetmango25 said:


> I really loved the LV sac plat BB bag but I couldn't justify the price. I found this Balenciaga bag for a similar size and half the price of the sac plat. The leather smell on this is AMAZING, super happy with this purchase.


What a great find. Balenciaga has become very popular their days especially their leather bags are such great quality


----------



## elee12

My second purchase from the Farfetch sale arrived, but I have a question…






The “s” in “Jacobs” is noticeably misaligned. And a little less noticeably, the “A” in “BAG”. Would it bother you, or could you live with it? Farfetch doesn’t do exchanges, only returns. I’m debating whether I should return it because it’ll bother me too much, or just keep it since I got it 30% off. Otherwise it’s a really cute and spacious tote. What would you do??


----------



## bluebird03

elee12 said:


> My second purchase from the Farfetch sale arrived, but I have a question…
> 
> View attachment 5279996
> 
> View attachment 5279997
> 
> 
> The “s” in “Jacobs” is noticeably misaligned. And a little less noticeably, the “A” in “BAG”. Would it bother you, or could you live with it? Farfetch doesn’t do exchanges, only returns. I’m debating whether I should return it because it’ll bother me too much, or just keep it since I got it 30% off. Otherwise it’s a really cute and spacious tote. What would you do??



I would return it.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

elee12 said:


> My second purchase from the Farfetch sale arrived, but I have a question…
> 
> View attachment 5279996
> 
> View attachment 5279997
> 
> 
> The “s” in “Jacobs” is noticeably misaligned. And a little less noticeably, the “A” in “BAG”. Would it bother you, or could you live with it? Farfetch doesn’t do exchanges, only returns. I’m debating whether I should return it because it’ll bother me too much, or just keep it since I got it 30% off. Otherwise it’s a really cute and spacious tote. What would you do??


 
Return. The misalignment is too noticeable….and I’m usually in the “get over it” camp when it comes to questionable defects.


----------



## snibor

elee12 said:


> My second purchase from the Farfetch sale arrived, but I have a question…
> 
> View attachment 5279996
> 
> View attachment 5279997
> 
> 
> The “s” in “Jacobs” is noticeably misaligned. And a little less noticeably, the “A” in “BAG”. Would it bother you, or could you live with it? Farfetch doesn’t do exchanges, only returns. I’m debating whether I should return it because it’ll bother me too much, or just keep it since I got it 30% off. Otherwise it’s a really cute and spacious tote. What would you do??


Yes that would bother me


----------



## Ava758

I was looking for a compact wallet that could hold my cards, keys, coins and cash. This checks all the boxes and I just love the pop of color.


----------



## earswithfeet

Santa brought me two little somethings, because I've been a real good girl this year 


Balenciaga Vélo bag in Anthracite and a stinkin' cute City bag charm


----------



## Sunshine mama

elee12 said:


> My second purchase from the Farfetch sale arrived, but I have a question…
> 
> View attachment 5279996
> 
> View attachment 5279997
> 
> 
> The “s” in “Jacobs” is noticeably misaligned. And a little less noticeably, the “A” in “BAG”. Would it bother you, or could you live with it? Farfetch doesn’t do exchanges, only returns. I’m debating whether I should return it because it’ll bother me too much, or just keep it since I got it 30% off. Otherwise it’s a really cute and spacious tote. What would you do??


I would get another one, return the bad one,  and keep the good one.


----------



## Sunshine mama

earswithfeet said:


> Santa brought me two little somethings, because I've been a real good girl this year
> View attachment 5280482
> 
> Balenciaga Vélo bag in Anthracite and a stinkin' cute City bag charm


Oh my goodness, these 2 are very perfect together!!!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

AngelaK said:


> The most impractical bag I own but it was love
> 
> View attachment 5279536


I’m not a fan of this Gucci bag style but oh baby! I will eat my words for this colorway. I am sure this bag shines bright at night.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Ava758 said:


> I was looking for a compact wallet that could hold my cards, keys, coins and cash. This checks all the boxes and I just love the pop of color.


That floral is gorgeous!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Merry Christmas to me - I love Saks deals


----------



## Islandbreeze

Love_N_Lune said:


> Merry Christmas to me - I love Saks deals
> View attachment 5280812


Oh I love these! There’s something about pink leopard that I just find soo cute!


----------



## AngelaK

Love_N_Lune said:


> I’m not a fan of this Gucci bag style but oh baby! I will eat my words for this colorway. I am sure this bag shines bright at night.



Thank you,  it’s just stunning in real life. I cannot wait to style it


----------



## _vee

Ava758 said:


> I was looking for a compact wallet that could hold my cards, keys, coins and cash. This checks all the boxes and I just love the pop of color.


Gorgeous wallet!


----------



## Ava758

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> That floral is gorgeous!


 Thank you! It really is. The pop of color is perfect for an SLG.


----------



## Ava758

_vee said:


> Gorgeous wallet!



Thank you!


----------



## balen.girl

Super hot today. Went to the mall to collect my new glasses. Walk around here and there in cold shopping mall and went home with more stuff..


----------



## Sunshine mama

A pretty little strawberry pouch from my DD who knows I love everything strawberry.


----------



## Missydora

My first bag from Loewe the mini gate bag with top handle. It's for the summer and  found it in the sale.   Swaying away from canvas these days as have too many.  Delving into leather.
So super cute and buttery leather, really well made aswell. I'm in love with this bag.


----------



## Kate1989

I have the mini in red and now she’s got a big sister. I ❤️ the Marmont camera bag, especially with touch of pink


----------



## mzroyalflyness

First Balenciaga piece, wanted something for my keys and cards. Easily accessible and much less $$ than the recto verso that I was eyeing. I can wear it around my neck and be hands free when I have the kiddos!


----------



## Bumbles

Missydora said:


> My first bag from Loewe the mini gate bag with top handle. It's for the summer and  found it in the sale.   Swaying away from canvas these days as have too many.  Delving into leather.
> So super cute and buttery leather, really well made aswell. I'm in love with this bag.
> View attachment 5282481
> View attachment 5282482
> View attachment 5282484


This is such a cute adorable bag! Congrats


----------



## GJ*

my new billingham camera bag.  
waterproof for my planned trip to the zoo at the end of the month, pimped with an LV luggage tag.  since the animal park trip is probably canceled, I have to use it in the bad weather here. 
my heart doesn't sings when I see them, but functionality wins.  
i love the waist strap that the bag doesn't tip over when i bend down.


----------



## love2learn

Sunshine mama said:


> A pretty little strawberry pouch from my DD who knows I love everything strawberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281927


Too cute!!!


----------



## love2learn

Missydora said:


> My first bag from Loewe the mini gate bag with top handle. It's for the summer and  found it in the sale.   Swaying away from canvas these days as have too many.  Delving into leather.
> So super cute and buttery leather, really well made aswell. I'm in love with this bag.
> View attachment 5282481
> View attachment 5282482
> View attachment 5282484


Love this soft feminine color and look!  I’m feeling the same about canvas right now, so seeing something so pretty in leather is a nice change!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

love2learn said:


> Too cute!!!


Thank you.


----------



## LJChicago

My new Lady Dior in blush ultra matte!


----------



## Missydora

love2learn said:


> Love this soft feminine color and look!  I’m feeling the same about canvas right now, so seeing something so pretty in leather is a nice change!!


Yeah I completely understand. You get to a point where the bag collection is getting too one sided  all canvas and brown and is missing some colour and variety in materials.  I do feel I'm maybe done with canvas for a while now.  It's been nice and refreshing venturing out and seeing what's out there in the world of leather.


----------



## cielopark

Got this one but havent started using it yet. The color is cream and burgundy. Love this color.


----------



## Kookiliz

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5286752
> 
> my new billingham camera bag.
> waterproof for my planned trip to the zoo at the end of the month, pimped with an LV luggage tag.  since the animal park trip is probably canceled, I have to use it in the bad weather here.
> my heart doesn't sings when I see them, but functionality wins.
> i love the waist strap that the bag doesn't tip over when i bend down.



I have a couple of Billingham bags for camera equipment and they are fantastic bags, very well made! My camera was perfectly protected even in Iceland with hail, snow, sleet and freezing temperatures. It’ll last you for years


----------



## hoopsie

does this count as luxury?  My new LGP Longchamp 60% modal/40% wool and silk shawl?  It's in peony colour and I found this in the on line sale but it was only in New Bond Street store - they kindly delivered it to my home. 

I have posted to more pictures to show comparison with my LV shawl in  wool/silk. They are both 140cmx 140cm.   I wore the grey one this morning as it was 1 degrees outside! Looking forward to warmer days and wearing brighter shawls.

I realised when I opened the package this morning that I already had the GUCCI wintery woollen scarf and a GANNI gauze weave summer scarf already in quite similar shades of pink - ooops!  I do love the size and sheen to this scarf and that is what differentiates it from the others along with the size and pattern

I think the LV shawls are obviously more luxurious but I think I may now be a fan of Longchamp shawls and will look at the "Rosseau" 140x140cm shawls in wool silk in the future.  They are £250 in UK versus £405 for the Louis Vuitton.

I really need to put the brakes on buying and shop my wardrobe more.  Anyone else feel that way?


----------



## hoopsie

Ava758 said:


> I was looking for a compact wallet that could hold my cards, keys, coins and cash. This checks all the boxes and I just love the pop of color.


its very cheerful and eyecatching - i'm sure you'll really enjoy using it.


----------



## hoopsie

i've also started to become more self-conscious in LV wearing as I'm in a small suburban sized town and no-one else really wears or carries luxury items or even at evening events/locations. x


----------



## hoopsie

elee12 said:


> I was looking for a cardholder wallet like the Recto verso with card slots on the outside and space for cash, coins and extra cards…but I didn’t love either the canvas or empriente leather versions of the recto when I got to see/feel them in store. Also nearly $600 for a small canvas SLG feels a bit much. I found this Mansur Gavriel leather zip cardholder wallet during Farfetch’s 30% off sale for a FRACTION of the price of the recto! It technically has one less pocket than the recto, but I think will make up for it by having more space in the zip compartment. And what a pretty color!
> 
> View attachment 5279013


The colour is beautiful - I'm a huge pink accessory fan.  I totally understand the Mansur Gavriel or other lovely contemporary designer v LV cost inner debate too


----------



## Sunshine mama

A vintage(?) bag from Asprey. I think it's called 167.


----------



## bagwhore808

Sunshine mama said:


> A vintage(?) bag from Asprey. I think it's called 167.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288979
> View attachment 5288980


Such a pretty bag!  Love the color and gold hardware!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bagwhore808 said:


> Such a pretty bag!  Love the color and gold hardware!


Thank you.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Hopefully Louis will excuse my love affair without divorcing from me…


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Hopefully Louis will excuse my love affair without divorcing from me…
> View attachment 5289522
> 
> View attachment 5289524


Cute!
And don't worry.  Louis could never divorce you.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!
> And don't worry.  Louis could never divorce you.


Thank you so much hun!!


----------



## hoopsie

Sunshine mama said:


> A vintage(?) bag from Asprey. I think it's called 167.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288979
> View attachment 5288980


this handbag is extremely striking and timeless.  beautiful and chic


----------



## bagwhore808

So I got this one a few months back but have yet to use it. As you can see from the handle.  It's one of the first Coach bags I've bought in a really long, long time.  But something about the glovetanned leather bags...the quality is just beyond what I have seen from Coach, or what I remember.  This one is the Willis Top Handle bag (not the smaller Willis 18).  It just has a classic and sophisticated look to it.  Can't wait to actually use it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

hoopsie said:


> this handbag is extremely striking and timeless.  beautiful and chic


Awww. Thank you so much.


----------



## MCBadian07

bagwhore808 said:


> So I got this one a few months back but have yet to use it. As you can see from the handle.  It's one of the first Coach bags I've bought in a really long, long time.  But something about the glovetanned leather bags...the quality is just beyond what I have seen from Coach, or what I remember.  This one is the Willis Top Handle bag (not the smaller Willis 18).  It just has a classic and sophisticated look to it.  Can't wait to actually use it!
> View attachment 5290056


I definitely feel the same way with Coach leather bags! They are definitely making a comeback. The quality is so good. I bought a Cassie over the summer and I forgot how amazing their leather is. Enjoy in good health !


----------



## hoopsie

bagwhore808 said:


> So I got this one a few months back but have yet to use it. As you can see from the handle.  It's one of the first Coach bags I've bought in a really long, long time.  But something about the glovetanned leather bags...the quality is just beyond what I have seen from Coach, or what I remember.  This one is the Willis Top Handle bag (not the smaller Willis 18).  It just has a classic and sophisticated look to it.  Can't wait to actually use it!
> View attachment 5290056


love this too, it indeed has a very lady-like style to it.


----------



## earswithfeet

Just picked up this beauty from the post office









Miu Miu Grace Lux shopper in brown. I love the leather. So soft and squishy but thick at the same time. The straps are great too. Perfect length for comfortable shoulder carry. Zippered top, inside pocket, ton of space inside and a deep front pocket. Got this one for a steal. Never worn and in absolute unused condition. Happy!!


----------



## despair

Cheated on LV in a major way this month due to Studio Ghibli - totally missed out last year and was even scammed by a personal shopper, but very blessed this year to have an opportunity to shop the collection...


----------



## Schnooples

Not purchased by me, but my daughter purchased this coin purse as one of my Christmas gifts.  She was pretty proud, 14 yrs, I gave her a couple hundred to go do shopping for me as my husband usually took her and he passed away in September.  Thankful for great friends who took her this year.


----------



## Loriad

slgoodwin17 said:


> Not purchased by me, but my daughter purchased this coin purse as one of my Christmas gifts.  She was pretty proud, 14 yrs, I gave her a couple hundred to go do shopping for me as my husband usually took her and he passed away in September.  Thankful for great friends who took her this year.
> 
> View attachment 5293189


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Penelopepursula

slgoodwin17 said:


> Not purchased by me, but my daughter purchased this coin purse as one of my Christmas gifts.  She was pretty proud, 14 yrs, I gave her a couple hundred to go do shopping for me as my husband usually took her and he passed away in September.  Thankful for great friends who took her this year.
> 
> View attachment 5293189


It's absolutely adorable, she did good. Sorry to hear about your husband.


----------



## beautycase

despair said:


> Cheated on LV in a major way this month due to Studio Ghibli - totally missed out last year and was even scammed by a personal shopper, but very blessed this year to have an opportunity to shop the collection...
> 
> View attachment 5293118


Wow!! Love it!


----------



## Islandbreeze

slgoodwin17 said:


> Not purchased by me, but my daughter purchased this coin purse as one of my Christmas gifts.  She was pretty proud, 14 yrs, I gave her a couple hundred to go do shopping for me as my husband usually took her and he passed away in September.  Thankful for great friends who took her this year.
> 
> View attachment 5293189


Aww that’s super cute. She did great. So sorry about your husband.


----------



## despair

beautycase said:


> Wow!! Love it!


It is a very lovely collection indeed... Initial leaked photos and even the website photos do not really do some of these pieces justice.


----------



## jsilvas08

My coworker introduced me to Saint Laurent handbags. I fell in love with the quality and leather of the bag. I got the Loulou small in dark beige for Christmas. It’s such a great bag. This is my first designer purse outside of Louis Vuitton.


----------



## AleeLee

I saw this bag when I was out and about, on a woman in a parking lot. It made me take a second look because I loved it instantly. Perfect for running errands. I think it’ll be a great “shorts and t-shirt” summer bag. It’s also my first Gucci. ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

slgoodwin17 said:


> Not purchased by me, but my daughter purchased this coin purse as one of my Christmas gifts.  She was pretty proud, 14 yrs, I gave her a couple hundred to go do shopping for me as my husband usually took her and he passed away in September.  Thankful for great friends who took her this year.
> 
> View attachment 5293189


Awww, your daughter has great taste! It's so cute.
And so sorry about your loss.


----------



## beautycase

AleeLee said:


> I saw this bag when I was out and about, on a woman in a parking lot. It made me take a second look because I loved it instantly. Perfect for running errands. I think it’ll be a great “shorts and t-shirt” summer bag. It’s also my first Gucci. ❤


Oh look who is cheating right here and hiding it from us  
Great classic Gucci and congrats


----------



## AleeLee

beautycase said:


> Oh look who is cheating right here and hiding it from us
> Great classic Gucci and congrats



So bad, but so so good! Lol I just couldn’t control myself. ❤
And thank you so much!


----------



## beautycase

AleeLee said:


> So bad, but so so good! Lol I just couldn’t control myself. ❤
> And thank you so much!


The Gucci bag is really cute!


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Just got the lovely limited edition Hermes in & out Birkin 25. The special edition blue matches so well with the LV demin shawl received a day ago.


----------



## keishapie1973

AleeLee said:


> I saw this bag when I was out and about, on a woman in a parking lot. It made me take a second look because I loved it instantly. Perfect for running errands. I think it’ll be a great “shorts and t-shirt” summer bag. It’s also my first Gucci. ❤



Beautiful!!! This was also my first Gucci and that's exactly how I use it. It’s so comfortable that I have to make myself change bags…


----------



## SpeedyJC

I’ve kinda become abit obsessed with Long Champ this month. I have a cosmetic case on the way aswell lol.

I have to say I just love my small neo bag I got so much. I been using it everyday, can’t believe I’ve gone so long not owning anything from this brand.


----------



## ramona708

lovelyhongbao said:


> Just got the lovely limited edition Hermes in & out Birkin 25. The special edition blue matches so well with the LV demin shawl received a day ago.
> View attachment 5296304


This is one of the most beautiful bags I‘ve ever seen!!! I‘m really really jealous  Congrats!


----------



## earswithfeet

Just found this very pretty Fendi Selleria Peekaboo in light blue   
Unplanned purchase, but that's just how it sometimes is, right?


----------



## lovelyhongbao

ramona708 said:


> This is one of the most beautiful bags I‘ve ever seen!!! I‘m really really jealous  Congrats!


Thank you very much. Happy new year.


----------



## mandaluv1119

My first luxury bags and SLGs were all LV, but I decided to branch out when I wanted a small wallet in a fun color. LV's SLG offerings are a snoozefest right now. I lined up a few different options from YSL and BV, then this Burberry completely stole my heart. She's so beautiful


----------



## BleuSaphir

mandaluv1119 said:


> My first luxury bags and SLGs were all LV, but I decided to branch out when I wanted a small wallet in a fun color. LV's SLG offerings are a snoozefest right now. I lined up a few different options from YSL and BV, then this Burberry completely stole my heart. She's so beautiful


I agree, wallet selection is quite boring with just rose ballerine. I like to see new colors contrast with canvas for some SLG.


----------



## amdam

bagwhore808 said:


> So I got this one a few months back but have yet to use it. As you can see from the handle.  It's one of the first Coach bags I've bought in a really long, long time.  But something about the glovetanned leather bags...the quality is just beyond what I have seen from Coach, or what I remember.  This one is the Willis Top Handle bag (not the smaller Willis 18).  It just has a classic and sophisticated look to it.  Can't wait to actually use it!
> View attachment 5290056


Does your bag have any tiny stamps on the outer left side of the bag near the top? My Willis 18 has two small stamps on it, one that’s an X with 1941 around it and one below that which looks like a puzzle piece. Just wondering if all Willis bags have this? Or if anyone knows what they mean


----------



## boyoverboard

SpeedyJC said:


> I’ve kinda become abit obsessed with Long Champ this month. I have a cosmetic case on the way aswell lol.
> 
> I have to say I just love my small neo bag I got so much. I been using it everyday, can’t believe I’ve gone so long not owning anything from this brand.
> 
> View attachment 5300266


They're great bags and very durable. I have had a Le Pliage for years and it's fantastic. I also have a leather bumbag. Great quality! Nice purchases.


----------



## bagwhore808

Couldn't resist this.


----------



## bagwhore808

amdam said:


> Does your bag have any tiny stamps on the outer left side of the bag near the top? My Willis 18 has two small stamps on it, one that’s an X with 1941 around it and one below that which looks like a puzzle piece. Just wondering if all Willis bags have this? Or if anyone knows what they mean


Hi, no I don't see any stamps on the outside.  The only thing on the outside is on the bottom where it says Original Glovetanned Leather.


----------



## cochloe

earswithfeet said:


> Just found this very pretty Fendi Selleria Peekaboo in light blue
> Unplanned purchase, but that's just how it sometimes is, right?
> View attachment 5301095
> View attachment 5301096


Lovely bag! Im planning to get one, but not sure if it's authentic. Do you mind checking if it has the same selleria label inside?


----------



## earswithfeet

cochloe said:


> Lovely bag! Im planning to get one, but not sure if it's authentic. Do you mind checking if it has the same selleria label inside?


Hey there,
I'm not an authenticator, but you can ask in the 'authenticate this Fendi' thread. The bag I bought does have the plate and is definitely authentic. I'm gonna return it, though. They sold it to me under the impression that it's in excellent condition with no signs of wear and tear. Bull...
There are loose threads around the top part of the bag , dirty and rubbed off leather on the lace up part and lots of scratches on the hardware. Really sad about this, cause the bag is such a beauty


----------



## SpeedyJC

boyoverboard said:


> They're great bags and very durable. I have had a Le Pliage for years and it's fantastic. I also have a leather bumbag. Great quality! Nice purchases.




Thank you so much! I am LC obsessed lol.  Next purchase I think will be a leather piece.


----------



## earswithfeet

Found this gorgeous and cool large Fendi Peekaboo in blue with studded Monster eyes. Can't wait for the bag to arrive!


----------



## TresGriffin

My Coach "collection": First, a Dinky 23 for carrying a few essentials while running errands or meeting a friend for dinner and what not.



My matching "set" for travel: The Metropolitan Duffle and Tote. I also use the tote as a work bag. But, I do hope to get a Louis to rotate it with soon.


----------



## balen.girl

Mini Evelyn.  


Both from “orange” box..


----------



## boyoverboard

Picked up this pebbled leather backpack in the Coach sale. I have a couple of bags from Coach already and I’ve been impressed with the quality, but this one is just lovely. I’m using it for work, where I don’t carry my LVs, and it’s so nice.


----------



## Loriad

TresGriffin said:


> My Coach "collection": First, a Dinky 23 for carrying a few essentials while running errands or meeting a friend for dinner and what not.
> View attachment 5316762
> 
> 
> My matching "set" for travel: The Metropolitan Duffle and Tote. I also use the tote as a work bag. But, I do hope to get a Louis to rotate it with soon.
> View attachment 5316781


Wow! Stunning! Love the color!


----------



## Islandbreeze

boyoverboard said:


> View attachment 5316952
> 
> Picked up this pebbled leather backpack in the Coach sale. I have a couple of bags from Coach already and I’ve been impressed with the quality, but this one is just lovely. I’m using it for work, where I don’t carry my LVs, and it’s so nice.


Beautiful backpack! I’ve rediscovered Coach lately as well. Price points are so nice after LV!


----------



## Penelopepursula

boyoverboard said:


> View attachment 5316952
> 
> Picked up this pebbled leather backpack in the Coach sale. I have a couple of bags from Coach already and I’ve been impressed with the quality, but this one is just lovely. I’m using it for work, where I don’t carry my LVs, and it’s so nice.


I love the color!


----------



## EJsMommy1

My first Prada!

Saffiano Re-Edition with gold hardware ❤️


----------



## starrynite_87

Early Valentine’s Day gift. I also got a LV Card Holder in reverse monogram, so I don’t feel too guilty for straying.


----------



## MCBadian07

Popped up online and had to have it. Loved the large one so had to get the medium too.


----------



## wimp

Schnooples said:


> Not purchased by me, but my daughter purchased this coin purse as one of my Christmas gifts.  She was pretty proud, 14 yrs, I gave her a couple hundred to go do shopping for me as my husband usually took her and he passed away in September.  Thankful for great friends who took her this year.
> 
> View attachment 5293189



Gosh this is so adorable as well as the story behind it. Sorry for your loss


----------



## Kate1989

I’ve been considering a Vanity bag for a while but in the end deviated from LV, no regrets! ❤️


----------



## earswithfeet

My large blue Fendi Peekaboo with studded Monster eyes is here 





GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## LeahLVoes

I don't really feel like I cheated on Louis but this new toy will take me to Ban Island for a little while. Meet Salvatore my handsome Italian. #VespaSprintS #BoysAndToys


----------



## lemondln

Burberry Thomas bear, too cute not to buy


----------



## balen.girl

My new mini Evelyn.. 


Playful vs Neutral bag..


----------



## AleeLee

balen.girl said:


> My new mini Evelyn..
> View attachment 5326768
> 
> Playful vs Neutral bag..
> View attachment 5326769



WOW!!!! I love, love, love them. Perfect colour choices.  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## balen.girl

AleeLee said:


> WOW!!!! I love, love, love them. Perfect colour choices.  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


Thank you AleeLee..


----------



## nesia69

My 2 new VCA items   (Bracelet was sent for alterations straight away so didn’t take it home yet)


----------



## cXm

Got wife a Valentines gift, something other then LV


----------



## BleuSaphir

balen.girl said:


> My new mini Evelyn..
> View attachment 5326768
> 
> Playful vs Neutral bag..
> View attachment 5326769


I love the color!


----------



## balen.girl

BleuSaphir said:


> I love the color!


Thank you BleuSaphir. I ordered insert from Samorga and realized they have the same color bag as mine. I guess I am lucky to find one.


----------



## WinSailor

Cheated with YSL! First non LV bag in a longtime.


----------



## ifahima

I wanted this Kate Spade bag as soon as it was released for Xmas, but was sold out right away! I signed up for notifications for when it's available but was always sold out right away when it came available. Finally managed to order it last week when it came in stock, and it had gone on sale too, so got it for almost half price!


----------



## Starburst 413

Venturing out to other brands  Gucci 1977 in black/ivory and the men’s Screener (I liked the colorway in the mens more than the womens), both pairs are very comfortable. Women’s sizing was spot on but the mens took me 4 tries (they are running super big, I’m usually a 7 in mens but took a 5.5 in these). And the Burberry key holder is quite nice. I don’t think this one is in production anymore though. It’s not on the Burberry website, I got it off Ssence.


----------



## Ava758

My preordered Macao Zaya from Anima Iris arrived just in time for Black History Month. High quality, beautiful leather. I love supporting up and coming designers!


----------



## MCBadian07

Little twilly!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

I needed a coin / card holder. “Lightly” metallic pink, super soft leather, and has a black interior which saves me being worried about putting actual money in there! It checks all my boxes and is my first Balenciaga piece!


----------



## TresGriffin

This is a pic from the online store, but I just ordered myself a Frank Clegg Classic Backpack to use as an every day carry.  This is a brand I've discovered that makes handmade leather goods up in Massachusetts, famous for their briefcases and tote bags. Their style sort of reminds me of the way Coach used to be pre-2000. Looking forward to getting this in about a month, as they have to make it to order.  Looking forward to taking and posting some IRL pictures when it arrives.


----------



## Loriad

TresGriffin said:


> This is a pic from the online store, but I just ordered myself a Frank Clegg Classic Backpack to use as an every day carry.  This is a brand I've discovered that makes handmade leather goods up in Massachusetts, famous for their briefcases and tote bags. Their style sort of reminds me of the way Coach used to be pre-2000. Looking forward to getting this in about a month, as they have to make it to order.  Looking forward to taking and posting some IRL pictures when it arrives.
> View attachment 5337512


Beautiful color and also reminds me of Coach from that time frame.  Looks like a gorgeous and durable bag!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

WinSailor said:


> Cheated with YSL! First non LV bag in a longtime.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328348


This is a really nice colorway.


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> My new mini Evelyn..
> View attachment 5326768
> 
> Playful vs Neutral bag..
> View attachment 5326769


What a gorgeous shade of blue! I love it. What’s it called? Both are stunning. Congrats


----------



## 1LV




----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> What a gorgeous shade of blue! I love it. What’s it called? Both are stunning. Congrats


Thank you Bumbles. It’s blue du nord.


----------



## boyoverboard

I’ve been loving this new Charter Crossbody from Coach. It serves a similar sort of purpose as what I would have used the Trio Messenger for. I purchased the Trio from LV in January last year for £1300, wasn’t completely convinced that I loved it, so returned it… recently considered buying it again and it is now, after two price increases, almost £1800. Absolutely not going to entertain that, so I found this all leather little bag from Coach for under £300. I love me some camouflage so this is perfect for me!

This is the second Coach bag I’ve bought this year and I’ve found the quality to be really good.


----------



## earswithfeet

Just ordered this pretty Chloé. Medium Marcie in tan with rivets on the front 
Can't wait!


----------



## TresGriffin

boyoverboard said:


> I’ve been loving this new Charter Crossbody from Coach. It serves a similar sort of purpose as what I would have used the Trio Messenger for. I purchased the Trio from LV in January last year for £1300, wasn’t completely convinced that I loved it, so returned it… recently considered buying it again and it is now, after two price increases, almost £1800. Absolutely not going to entertain that, so I found this all leather little bag from Coach for under £300. I love me some camouflage so this is perfect for me!
> 
> This is the second Coach bag I’ve bought this year and I’ve found the quality to be really good.
> 
> View attachment 5337801
> 
> View attachment 5337802


I do enjoy some good Coach. I actually almost got the Gotham Messenger 27 in Saddle yesterday, but passed on it in favor of getting the aforementioned Frank Clegg backpack.


----------



## DrTr

Needed a change of pace (and price!) and was intrigued by the new round Telfar bag. I love Telfar Clemens and what he does, and recently watched his fashion show on Telfar TV - a nice change from the usual. This round bag is totally weatherproof, large enough to hold everything I need, and the longer strap means I can easily wear crossbody. I included a “what’s in my bag” shot for ref.


----------



## CartierLVer

Been waiting for the perfect Bearn in alligator skin. My SA showed me this piece and it was love at first sight!


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Needed a change of pace (and price!) and was intrigued by the new round Telfar bag. I love Telfar Clemens and what he does, and recently watched his fashion show on Telfar TV - a nice change from the usual. This round bag is totally weatherproof, large enough to hold everything I need, and the longer strap means I can easily wear crossbody. I included a “what’s in my bag” shot for ref.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338535
> View attachment 5338536



You are so lucky to have scored this cutie T .  I only learned of this bag a few days ago from a PF blog post and the black was already sold out.  Love it


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> You are so lucky to have scored this cutie T .  I only learned of this bag a few days ago from a PF blog post and the black was already sold out.  Love it


Thank you!  I am on Telfar’s email list that shows drops etc. and I watched the fashion show which was so different and at the end they put up a QR code to buy the bag ahead of online drop. He’s really trying to control his own distribution and at least somewhat foil the bots!  I love he’s trying to turn the rigid world of fashion into something that works for everyone. And the bag is great, made in Italy. The detachable shoulder strap makes a huge difference.


----------



## skyqueen

Iamminda said:


> You are so lucky to have scored this cutie T .  I only learned of this bag a few days ago from a PF blog post and the black was already sold out.  Love it


I did the same...sold out! So unique, shoulder/crossbody as well as handheld and ROUND. GENIUS!!!  


DrTr said:


> Thank you!  I am on Telfar’s email list that shows drops etc. and I watched the fashion show which was so different and at the end they put up a QR code to buy the bag ahead of online drop. He’s really trying to control his own distribution and at least somewhat foil the bots!  I love he’s trying to turn the rigid world of fashion into something that works for everyone. And the bag is great, made in Italy. The detachable shoulder strap makes a huge difference.


Good to know, thanks for the tip and review!


----------



## Ava758

Just unboxed my Rainbow Zuri from Anima Iris. I am in love. Can’t wait to use her this weekend.


----------



## DrTr

Ava758 said:


> Just unboxed my Rainbow Zuri from Anima Iris. I am in love. Can’t wait to use her this weekend.


Wow! What a gorgeous bag - and I went to the website and read her story, how amazing.  Love it, and the colors  thanks for sharing.


----------



## SpeedyJC

I picked these leather clutches up at a small boutique. They are from Greece and are hand painted. I thought they were pretty interesting.


----------



## Ava758

DrTr said:


> Wow! What a gorgeous bag - and I went to the website and read her story, how amazing.  Love it, and the colors  thanks for sharing.


 Yes, she is very inspiring! You’re welcome!


----------



## earswithfeet

My Chloé Marcie is here 
Very beautiful with all the rivets on the front.


----------



## Starburst 413

My first Saint Laurent! Loulou puffer pouch. She’s tiny but so soft and smooshie!! Love! Although I can’t imagine having a larger bag in this material, it just seems so delicate (easily scratched, corner wear etc). 

I purchased from Ssence, on sale. I can’t say enough good things about them. Fast shipping.  The items have been so well packaged. This came with the original YSL box and materials (dust bag etc).


----------



## SpeedyJC

I did not cheat with a bag this time.

Been  in the market for a tea set for one and picked up this little set from Royal Albert.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SpeedyJC said:


> I did not cheat with a bag this time.
> 
> Been  in the market for a tea set for one and picked up this little set from Royal Albert.
> 
> View attachment 5342753


Wow this is really pretty!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow this is really pretty!



Thank you. I am actually afraid to use it lol.


----------



## balen.girl

I don’t know why I keep buying another orange box lately..


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> I don’t know why I keep buying another orange box lately..
> View attachment 5343668


You’re definitely on a roll! Very pretty piece


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Love love love Alexander McQueen clothing and shoes. Even the laces on these Oversized Sneakers have sparkly threads through them


----------



## LoveMyHalo

I love my LV wallets but couldn’t resist this compact wallet from Dior.


----------



## earswithfeet

Found this pretty Gucci Guccissima Icon Bit in yellow. Will post real pics when the bag arrives.



Happy Women's day y'all


----------



## Loriad

LoveMyHalo said:


> I love my LV wallets but couldn’t resist this compact wallet from Dior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346565


I always love Dior's beautiful packaging!


----------



## MCBadian07

My anniversary gift   
Reminds me of the Gucci Marmont shoulder bag, but at a much more reasonable price. I am really loving Coach bags again! And this Dove Grey color is to die for and super squishy and soft! 
Can you tell I have an obsession with Flap bags?


----------



## TresGriffin

Got the new Hitch Crossbody with Varsity Stripes by Coach in the mail today! (Purchased from the Outlet in the Reserve section for 50% off )  Nice addition to my Man Bag Collection!


----------



## Applesizzle

I bought the tote bag by Marc Jacobs.  I love it.  I am thinking of pairing it with a Lv bandolier strap though.


----------



## Sibelle

I bought my very first YSL bag yesterday. I am obsessed with the black on black bags and finally decided on the medium college bag.  This will not be my last YSL bag for sure. Also eyeing the small Loulou... The obsession obviously does not end with LV .


----------



## Sibelle

Also got this beautiful Tory Burch Fleming bag back in December as a christmas gift. This red is so stunning .


----------



## balen.girl

Lately, I am a bit “off” LV.. Sorry Louis..!
Score this beauty yesterday..   


And this one last week..


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> You’re definitely on a roll! Very pretty piece


Thank you dear Bumbles, lately I don’t feel buying LV. But it’s my first love, so there is always space for LV in my wardrobe.


----------



## hoopsie

Sibelle said:


> I bought my very first YSL bag yesterday. I am obsessed with the black on black bags and finally decided on the medium college bag.  This will not be my last YSL bag for sure. Also eyeing the small Loulou... The obsession obviously does not end with LV .
> 
> View attachment 5350828
> View attachment 5350829


its absolutely stunning


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> Lately, I am a bit “off” LV.. Sorry Louis..!
> Score this beauty yesterday..
> View attachment 5357136
> 
> And this one last week..
> View attachment 5357137


That's an amazing red!!! Contrasts!


----------



## TresGriffin

My Frank Clegg classic backpack in cognac arrived today! Made from full-grain leather and built to last, it’s the perfect “man bag” for longer day trips and traveling and what not.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

TresGriffin said:


> My Frank Clegg classic backpack in cognac arrived today! Made from full-grain leather and built to last, it’s the perfect “man bag” for longer day trips and traveling and what not.
> 
> View attachment 5357905


Cognac full grain leather! Beautiful! I can smell  the lusciousness from here


----------



## TresGriffin

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Cognac full grain leather! Beautiful! I can smell  the lusciousness from here


Oh the smell is heavenly.


----------



## despair

Was looking for an LV keepall but ended up getting this Loewe 56 cross duffle instead. Pre-owned but brand new, full leather and just S$600 on VC before seller fees. Bought quite a few items off VC over the last year plus but this is one of the best scores so far... The little details are cool!


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> That's an amazing red!!! Contrasts!


Thank you dear Sunshine..


----------



## Sunshine mama

Another pink bag. 
I can't wait for this to arrive. 
A preloved, retired, small Lady Lock bamboo handle bag. I love how it looks like a trunk bag, but slightly different. 
I also like it's trapezoidal shape and the  half circle-ish top handle. 
And of course, the beautuful pink color!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Another pink bag.
> I can't wait for this to arrive.
> A preloved, retired, small Lady Lock bamboo handle bag. I love how it looks like a trunk bag, but slightly different.
> I also like it's trapezoidal shape and the  half circle-ish top handle.
> And of course, the beautuful pink color!
> View attachment 5358304
> View attachment 5358305


Oh my goodness I love this! Please post lovely real life pictures when you get it! (I also cheated on LV yesterday and purchased a preloved pink bag with another logo on it - I am so excited as well  )


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Oh my goodness I love this! Please post lovely real life pictures when you get it! (I also cheated on LV yesterday and purchased a preloved pink bag with another logo on it - I am so excited as well  )


Thank you!
I would love to see yours too!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> Another pink bag.
> I can't wait for this to arrive.
> A preloved, retired, small Lady Lock bamboo handle bag. I love how it looks like a trunk bag, but slightly different.
> I also like it's trapezoidal shape and the  half circle-ish top handle.
> And of course, the beautuful pink color!
> View attachment 5358304
> View attachment 5358305


Congrats, that’s a beautiful bag!


----------



## Penelopepursula

despair said:


> Was looking for an LV keepall but ended up getting this Loewe 56 cross duffle instead. Pre-owned but brand new, full leather and just S$600 on VC before seller fees. Bought quite a few items off VC over the last year plus but this is one of the best scores so far... The little details are cool!
> 
> View attachment 5358085
> View attachment 5358087
> View attachment 5358086


This is such a classy looking bag. And what a deal. Enjoy!


----------



## Penelopepursula

LOYER said:


> J'ai acheté un "cabas Onthego". Commande enregistrée, puis annulée par LV qui refuse mon paiement paypal ! Mais, je suis très contente, Cartier accepte paypal, voici mon nouvel achat.
> View attachment 5359274



La perte de Louis Vuitton. Gain de Cartier. C'est merveilleux!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

She is so small and cute and chunky….I am in love with my first pre-loved Chanel . She fits my phone, key fob, zippy coin purse, and small kirigami, so she is surprisingly roomy for being a little dusty-pink nugget! I have been drooling over pre-loved Chanel bags for a while and I stumbled upon her - she was a “reasonable” price (cough cough), fits my essentials, and has a chain for shoulder carry or crossbody wear. As long as she passes her authentication, she is a keeper!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Sunshine mama said:


> Another pink bag.
> I can't wait for this to arrive.
> A preloved, retired, small Lady Lock bamboo handle bag. I love how it looks like a trunk bag, but slightly different.
> I also like it's trapezoidal shape and the  half circle-ish top handle.
> And of course, the beautuful pink color!
> View attachment 5358304
> View attachment 5358305


That…is…a…find! Love the bamboo handle.


----------



## starrynite_87

balen.girl said:


> I don’t know why I keep buying another orange box lately..
> View attachment 5343668


Those little orange boxes can be a bit addicting. I got the black with RGHW for Valentine's Day, the white is definitely going to be perfect for spring/summer


----------



## SpeedyJC

balen.girl said:


> Lately, I am a bit “off” LV.. Sorry Louis..!
> Score this beauty yesterday..
> View attachment 5357136
> 
> And this one last week..
> View attachment 5357137



I love the Herbag!  We are almost bag twins, mines is slightly different.


----------



## balen.girl

SpeedyJC said:


> I love the Herbag!  We are almost bag twins, mines is slightly different.


I was hoping for the treated canvas, but turn off when I saw the back pocket color. It’s not worry free bag as what I thought because of that color. Just worry it will rub off my denim. So decided to get this one instead. I will enjoy her and I hope you enjoy yours too.


----------



## balen.girl

starrynite_87 said:


> Those little orange boxes can be a bit addicting. I got the black with RGHW for Valentine's Day, the white is definitely going to be perfect for spring/summer


That is true..! The addiction is real..


----------



## Sunshine mama

Love_N_Lune said:


> That…is…a…find! Love the bamboo handle.


Thank you.
Unfortunately it didn't work out.  I didn't love it.
So I returned the bag and got this cutie Mulberry mini Alexa instead.
I hope it's not too heavy,  as that could be a deal breaker. I just love the pinkish lilac with the gold hardware (kind of like yellow and pink).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Oh my goodness I love this! Please post lovely real life pictures when you get it! (I also cheated on LV yesterday and purchased a preloved pink bag with another logo on it - I am so excited as well  )


It didn't work out.  It was a mess of a bag, so I returned it.
It worked out in the end because I got a Mulberry mini Alexa.
See the  previous post with the pictures.


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Sunshine mama said:


> It didn't work out.  It was a mess of a bag, so I returned it.
> It worked out in the end because I got a Mulberry mini Alexa.
> See the  previous post with the pictures.


I am sorry the Gucci was a mess. But the mini Alexa is sooooo cute, and will match all your adotable bag charms


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> Unfortunately it didn't work out.  I didn't love it.
> So I returned the bag and got this cutie Mulberry mini Alexa instead.
> I hope it's not too heavy,  as that could be a deal breaker. I just love the pinkish lilac with the gold hardware (kind of like yellow and pink).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365236
> View attachment 5365237
> View attachment 5365238


Awwww  but yay!!!! She looks beautiful. The mini Alexa is on my wishlist, too. So many plots to choose from!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> Unfortunately it didn't work out.  I didn't love it.
> So I returned the bag and got this cutie Mulberry mini Alexa instead.
> I hope it's not too heavy,  as that could be a deal breaker. I just love the pinkish lilac with the gold hardware (kind of like yellow and pink).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365236
> View attachment 5365237
> View attachment 5365238


I just ordered one of these too, just a different color. I’m also hoping it’s not too heavy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Islandbreeze said:


> I just ordered one of these too, just a different color. I’m also hoping it’s not too heavy.


Yay!
What color did you get??


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> Yay!
> What color did you get??


Cloud. Loved the color with the shw. Here’s hoping we both like them!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Islandbreeze said:


> Cloud. Loved the color with the shw. Here’s hoping we both like them!


The cloud is really pretty!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> The cloud is really pretty!


Thanks! So is the pink color you chose. I’m almost afraid that I’ll really like this purse and fall down another rabbit hole.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Islandbreeze said:


> Thanks! So is the pink color you chose. I’m almost afraid that I’ll really like this purse and fall down another rabbit hole.


Me too!


----------



## Ava758

My latest non-LV purchase.


----------



## Bumbles

Ava758 said:


> My latest non-LV purchase.


That opthadia is gorgeous


----------



## Sunshine mama

My first bag from Mulberry, a Mini Alexa


----------



## Penelopepursula

Sunshine mama said:


> My first bag from Mulberry, a Mini Alexa
> View attachment 5368083
> View attachment 5368084


This is adorable and I LOVE the color. What does it fit and is it heavy? I've been eyeing this same bag. Too cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Penelopepursula said:


> This is adorable and I LOVE the color. What does it fit and is it heavy? I've been eyeing this same bag. Too cute!


Thank you!  I fell in love with the color first!
Let's just say pictures don't do ANY justice. My goodness isn't soooo pretty IRL.
I just sprayed Collonil,  so once it dries I'll see how much it weighs.
In appearance, it looks similar to an Alma Bb or a mini Peekaboo, but because the bag is so flexible and smooshy, I think it will fit a lot more.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My first bag from Mulberry, a Mini Alexa
> View attachment 5368083
> View attachment 5368084



Oh my goodness, I adore this bag — in this color ! — so much.  What a beautiful color.  Can’t wait to see more pictures and hear more about it as you start to wear it.  Btw I didn’t realize it can hold more than the Alma bb.  Enjoy my friend


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> My first bag from Mulberry, a Mini Alexa
> View attachment 5368083
> View attachment 5368084


That’s such a gorgeous bag and colour! Congrats


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Oh my goodness, I adore this bag — in this color ! — so much.  What a beautiful color.  Can’t wait to see more pictures and hear more about it as you start to wear it.  Btw I didn’t realize it can hold more than the Alma bb.  Enjoy my friend


Thank you IMMMMM
I will definitely be using it a lot as it is so cute and so under the radar.  I will have to see though if indeed holds more than the Alma BB. At least it appears that way.


Bumbles said:


> That’s such a gorgeous bag and colour! Congrats


Thank you


@Penelopepursula the weight of this bag without the strap is 1 pound and 1.1 oz.(486 grams).
For reference,  my denim rouge Alma BB with the lock, key bell with keys weigh 15.6 ounces, so not even a pound(442 grams)


----------



## skyqueen

Sunshine mama said:


> My first bag from Mulberry, a Mini Alexa
> View attachment 5368083
> View attachment 5368084


Mulberry is so underrated IMHO! Wonderful leather and styles.


----------



## Penelopepursula

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you IMMMMM
> I will definitely be using it a lot as it is so cute and so under the radar.  I will have to see though if indeed holds more than the Alma BB. At least it appears that way.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> @Penelopepursula the weight of this bag without the strap is 1 pound and 1.1 oz.(486 grams).
> For reference,  my denim rouge Alma BB with the lock, key bell with keys weigh 15.6 ounces, so not even a pound(442 grams)


Thanks, Sunshine Mama!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Sunshine mama said:


> My first bag from Mulberry, a Mini Alexa
> View attachment 5368083
> View attachment 5368084


Underneath the clasps that hang down are there magnets?


----------



## Sunshine mama

TangerineKandy said:


> Underneath the clasps that hang down are there magnets?


They are strong magnets


----------



## ILBagLady

One fabulous Coach bag from their re-loved program!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Sunshine mama said:


> They are strong magnets


Thank you! Such a cute bag!


----------



## mrs moulds

I’ve been ‘ Cheating’ on LV for a long time. 
lately, I’ve been in love with these two.


----------



## Penelopepursula

mrs moulds said:


> I’ve been ‘ Cheating’ on LV for a long time.
> lately, I’ve been in love with these two.


These green bags are gorgeous. Perfect for spring.


----------



## bagwhore808

I got a YSL Toy LouLou.  She is so pretty amd cute!  This is only my second YSL and I am loving this brand!


----------



## Bumbles

bagwhore808 said:


> I got a YSL Toy LouLou.  She is so pretty amd cute!  This is only my second YSL and I am loving this brand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5369802


Perfect bag! Enjoy


----------



## chelsmcfarland

Anyone here with a Fendi baguette? I’m looking at expanding my collection outside of LV and have the baguette or the Dior book tote on the mind. Two totally different bags, I know! But I can’t decide.


----------



## iamthecutest

I wasn't considering this lilac denim medium Lou until I saw in person today  Whatcha think?


----------



## chelsmcfarland

iamthecutest said:


> I wasn't considering this lilac denim medium Lou until I saw in person today  Whatcha think?
> View attachment 5371598


Such a beautiful color! This one keeps catching my eye too


----------



## Loriad

iamthecutest said:


> I wasn't considering this lilac denim medium Lou until I saw in person today  Whatcha think?
> View attachment 5371598


WHOA! LOVE THIS!


----------



## iamthecutest

Loriad said:


> WHOA! LOVE THIS!


Thanks for the reassurance.  I went in possibly wanting the large envelope in dark beige but they couldn't find the 2 their system showed in stock.  The bags are of course so different, but I figure this denim won't be around long, whereas the other will!


----------



## Penelopepursula

iamthecutest said:


> I wasn't considering this lilac denim medium Lou until I saw in person today  Whatcha think?
> View attachment 5371598


It's so springy and happy!


----------



## hoopsie

iamthecutest said:


> I wasn't considering this lilac denim medium Lou until I saw in person today  Whatcha think?
> View attachment 5371598


It's a huge YES from me - with Khaki, grey, white!


----------



## Ava758

Bumbles said:


> That opthadia is gorgeous



Thank you!


----------



## mzroyalflyness

Second Gucci piece. Only one in my collection atm though. Love it for daily use. But I’m pretty tall and the strap is extremely short. Debating on buying a strap off Amazon.


----------



## Sibelle

Seems like my last post got lost due to a technical glitch  . So I just post my new Polene bag here again.
So in love with this one  !


----------



## brnicutie

I took my Prada crystal bag to try out a new dessert shop called Mango Mango. It was ok, nowhere as good as HK or Taiwan. The black sesame paste with mochi balls on the other hand was divine.


----------



## Islandbreeze

brnicutie said:


> I took my Prada crystal bag to try out a new dessert shop called Mango Mango. It was ok, nowhere as good as HK or Taiwan. The black sesame paste with mochi balls on the other hand was divine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381331
> View attachment 5381332


Beautiful purse and the desserts look delicious. Mango, yum!


----------



## brnicutie

Islandbreeze said:


> Beautiful purse and the desserts look delicious. Mango, yum!


Thank you, Islandbreeze! If you're ever at Ala Moana try the mango bingsu at Jejubing.


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> I took my Prada crystal bag to try out a new dessert shop called Mango Mango. It was ok, nowhere as good as HK or Taiwan. The black sesame paste with mochi balls on the other hand was divine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381331
> View attachment 5381332



Goodness, I don’t know which I drool over more — your gorgeous Prada or the delicious desserts .


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Goodness, I don’t know which I drool over more — your gorgeous Prada or the delicious desserts .


Thanks, Minda! This site is not good for me. My two addictions in life, food and bags.


----------



## hoopsie

I haven't unpacked it yet but i was flying from Heathrow T5 and visited Hermes.  A beautiful twilly I will wear as a headband, ponytail tie or twisted as a handbag charm.  Its the "le jardin de la maharani" twilly.  Didn't wear it on holiday but can't wait to use it in summer.  I have a look-a-like version from an etsy seller so I was delighted to find the Hermes one in the store in the dream colours of pinks and green


----------



## Islandbreeze

brnicutie said:


> Thank you, Islandbreeze! If you're ever at Ala Moana try the mango bingsu at Jejubing.


Thanks I’ll keep this in mind. May need to fly over just to get some good Chinese food!


----------



## brnicutie

Islandbreeze said:


> Thanks I’ll keep this in mind. May need to fly over just to get some good Chinese food!


If you need any recommendations please let me know.


----------



## Islandbreeze

brnicutie said:


> If you need any recommendations please let me know.


Thank you!! If you would pm me some suggestions that’d be wonderful. Don’t want to take over the thread haha


----------



## brnicutie

Islandbreeze said:


> Thank you!! If you would pm me some suggestions that’d be wonderful. Don’t want to take over the thread haha


I'll message you.


----------



## Roe

I finally, after so many years but the bullet and splurged on the iconic Hangisi pump. My size was never in stock or I'd get something else. Not anymore. Upon leaving LV, I got these at Saks


----------



## Schnooples

Bought my first Coach in quite some time.


----------



## brnicutie

Schnooples said:


> Bought my first Coach in quite some time.
> 
> View attachment 5382191


Coach has some really nice bags.


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

I think the summer pastel part of the LV spring in the city collection is so very pretty - and I am loving everyone’s unboxings - but the bags in the collection are not my personal style, so I have found myself perusing the Loewe site a lot lately. This is my first Loewe piece. It did not come in a fancy box (maybe you don’t get a fancy box with the less expensive pieces, or maybe it is because I purchased from Saks), but did come with a dust bag and tags. I wanted something raffia for summer, but did not want to pay thousands for it. I love it! It has a casual boho chic vibe, and is a great length for me for crossbody wear (the strap is not adjustable - there is a stitch in the ’knot’). I think will be really fun for summer!


----------



## hoopsie

I have finally unpacked our luggage... so a photo!  I have a huge weakness for silk bands and will be using on brighter spring days.  I was surprised at Hermes in Heathrow and Geneva airports as the silks stock is so different to the UK website.  They both seemed to hold some older collections but I'm not very familiar with the brand, so maybe this is normal.


----------



## Sunshine mama

iamthecutest said:


> I wasn't considering this lilac denim medium Lou until I saw in person today  Whatcha think?
> View attachment 5371598


The color and the denim combo are amazing!! Congrats.


----------



## Sunshine mama

iamthecutest said:


> Thanks for the reassurance.  I went in possibly wanting the large envelope in dark beige but they couldn't find the 2 their system showed in stock.  The bags are of course so different, but I figure this denim won't be around long, whereas the other will!


Good thinking!!


----------



## starrynite_87

I’ve been in search for the perfect green bag; I couldn’t resist this little cutie from By Far.


----------



## Penelopepursula

starrynite_87 said:


> I’ve been in search for the perfect green bag; I couldn’t resist this little cutie from By Far.


How cute! And such a beautiful shade of green. Enjoy.


----------



## glowingal

Sunshine mama said:


> Wanted to try out the Celine Triomphe canvas, so I got this makeup pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5037904
> View attachment 5037907


So beautiful! I’ve been eyeing this. Do you think this would be good to use as a clutch?


----------



## Sunshine mama

glowingal said:


> So beautiful! I’ve been eyeing this. Do you think this would be good to use as a clutch?



Yes, as a hand held clutch. It's very pliable and soft.
And thank you.


----------



## t&tsmom

A few over due pics of my “cheats” or shall I say… treats


----------



## Sunshine mama

This little cutie. I finally tracked one down!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> This little cutie. I finally tracked one down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386981
> View attachment 5387007


This is one super adorable cutie.  So glad you were able to find one. I saw the mock choc blue one a few years back and missed it! Totally regret missing it


----------



## _vee

Just wanted to share my birthday presents  my birthday was in March.


----------



## Sunshine mama

_vee said:


> Just wanted to share my birthday presents  my birthday was in March.
> 
> View attachment 5387310
> 
> View attachment 5387314
> 
> View attachment 5387311
> View attachment 5387312
> View attachment 5387313


Happy belated birthday! 
And cute goodies!!!


----------



## Iamminda

_vee said:


> Just wanted to share my birthday presents  my birthday was in March.
> 
> View attachment 5387310
> 
> View attachment 5387314
> 
> View attachment 5387311
> View attachment 5387312
> View attachment 5387313



Hope you had a wonderful birthday


----------



## _vee

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy belated birthday!
> And cute goodies!!!



Thank you @Sunshine mama!!


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> Hope you had a wonderful birthday


Thank you @Iamminda


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My first Prada piece!


----------



## MCBadian07

_vee said:


> Just wanted to share my birthday presents  my birthday was in March.
> 
> View attachment 5387310
> 
> View attachment 5387314
> 
> View attachment 5387311
> View attachment 5387312
> View attachment 5387313


Happy belated birthday!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Got a juicy twilly.


----------



## _vee

MCBadian07 said:


> Happy belated birthday!!


Thank you!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

My first purchase for May 2022 ❤️.. my first Hermes purchase..I was browsing their bags then went on to check their beach items. I fell in love the moment I saw this pouch.. cheaper than LV toiletry too!


----------



## brnicutie

Prada came with me to the movies today, since it was raining off and on.


----------



## MCBadian07

My music box arrived today!


----------



## snibor

Gucci small Ophidia and BV cassette bag.


----------



## atlcoach

YSL Pouch in Fuchsia


----------



## deanomatter

Ups.. My first Polene  Wont be last one I must say …


----------



## athousandmhiles24

deanomatter said:


> Ups.. My first Polene  Wont be last one I must say …
> View attachment 5404909
> View attachment 5404910


You inspired me to buy the nano version


----------



## atlcoach

deanomatter said:


> Ups.. My first Polene  Wont be last one I must say …
> View attachment 5404909
> View attachment 5404910





athousandmhiles24 said:


> You inspired me to buy the nano version


Inspired me too to purchase the pale blue mini and also the Number Seven Mini.


----------



## Bumbles

MCBadian07 said:


> My music box arrived today!
> View attachment 5397687
> View attachment 5397688
> View attachment 5397689


What a big box?!    And love the unboxing chair


----------



## MCBadian07

Bumbles said:


> What a big box?!    And love the unboxing chair


Thanks @Bumbles


----------



## ramona708

deanomatter said:


> Ups.. My first Polene  Wont be last one I must say …
> View attachment 5404909
> View attachment 5404910


Congrats!! You will love it!


----------



## Sibelle

I just received this cute bag - the Kira Nano from Maison Hēroïne. They mainly create stylish Business/Laptop-Bags, but also have some smaller purses. The Kira has a similar style as the Sac Plat, but it is bigger and fits all my stuff. They have a sale at the moment and I just could not resist  .


----------



## MCBadian07

My new (and first) black lambskin WOC with GHW. My "congratulations you finally got a raise that you deserved 2 years ago during covid" bag.


----------



## _vee

MCBadian07 said:


> My new (and first) black lambskin WOC with GHW. My "congratulations you finally got a raise that you deserved 2 years ago during covid" bag.
> 
> View attachment 5409392
> View attachment 5409393
> View attachment 5409395
> View attachment 5409396
> View attachment 5409397
> View attachment 5409398
> View attachment 5409400
> View attachment 5409401


Stunning!! Congrats on your beautiful WOC and your raise


----------



## MCBadian07

_vee said:


> Stunning!! Congrats on your beautiful WOC and your raise


Thank you so much!


----------



## Loriad

MCBadian07 said:


> My new (and first) black lambskin WOC with GHW. My "congratulations you finally got a raise that you deserved 2 years ago during covid" bag.
> 
> View attachment 5409392
> View attachment 5409393
> View attachment 5409395
> View attachment 5409396
> View attachment 5409397
> View attachment 5409398
> View attachment 5409400
> View attachment 5409401


Gorgeous! Congratulations on both accomplishments!


----------



## MCBadian07

Loriad said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations on both accomplishments!


Thanks!!


----------



## keishapie1973

YSL Small Lou Lou in taupe…


----------



## bagwhore808

atlcoach said:


> YSL Pouch in Fuchsia
> View attachment 5402618


Love this color!  Is this the clutch?


----------



## bagwhore808

deanomatter said:


> Ups.. My first Polene  Wont be last one I must say …
> View attachment 5404909
> View attachment 5404910


How do you like the bag so far?  I've been looking at the nano but haven't bought it yet.


----------



## bagwhore808

MCBadian07 said:


> My new (and first) black lambskin WOC with GHW. My "congratulations you finally got a raise that you deserved 2 years ago during covid" bag.
> 
> View attachment 5409392
> View attachment 5409393
> View attachment 5409395
> View attachment 5409396
> View attachment 5409397
> View attachment 5409398
> View attachment 5409400
> View attachment 5409401


Congratulations!  It's beautiful!


----------



## bagwhore808

Got this little cutie just in time for summer.


----------



## deanomatter

bagwhore808 said:


> How do you like the bag so far?  I've been looking at the nano but haven't bought it yet.


I have been using it non stop .. Its bigger than it looks so it can fits alottttt   I must admit its a bit bulky but it could be coz if the size (Mine is Numero Un) but I dont really mind as long as its sturdy .. Im in Milan this week for a bizz trip , and I must say ,this bag is a headtturner So that says alot as a really young brand as  Polene


----------



## atlcoach

bagwhore808 said:


> Love this color!  Is this the clutch?


Thank you! This is called the flap pouch. It has a removable wrist strap so it can be used as a clutch.


----------



## GJ*

the bag made me smile today that i had to buy it


----------



## mzroyalflyness

First coach purchase in many years; I wanted an everyday bag. Originally got the size 22 field tote but found it too small for my needs. This is the medium size


----------



## travelbliss

mzroyalflyness said:


> First coach purchase in many years; I wanted an everyday bag. Originally got the size 22 field tote but found it too small for my needs. This is the medium size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414426
> View attachment 5414427


I was looking at this too.  Looks so well made.  Is it heavy ?  I love anything denim !


----------



## mzroyalflyness

travelbliss said:


> I was looking at this too.  Looks so well made.  Is it heavy ?  I love anything denim !


It’s sooo soft. But yes a tad. I also had a water bottle inside so just depends. It’s really well made


----------



## bagwhore808

mzroyalflyness said:


> First coach purchase in many years; I wanted an everyday bag. Originally got the size 22 field tote but found it too small for my needs. This is the medium size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414426
> View attachment 5414427


Totally loving the Coach denim line.


----------



## 23adeline

Tiffany’s RG Hardwear diamonds pave link pendant necklace.


----------



## Jordyaddict

Mulberry Mini Alexa in Lilac


----------



## stephaniep97

Couldn't resist this bright blue from the upcoming Dioriviera capsule collection. The blues/orange/pinks are fantastic!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

I got the mini size and I am in love! What a perfect mini tote for the summer, and I’m more comfy carrying a non-lux bag at work, which means that she will get lots of air time


----------



## atlcoach

Thanks to @deanomatter for posting her Polene.  I'd never heard of the brand before and am in love with this Numero Un Mini!  Still awaiting the Numero Sept on backorder.


----------



## debsmith

Couldn't resist this yummy pebbled leather Gucci crossbody for the summer...LOVE this little bag and the TB wallet fits inside perfectly. So fun!


----------



## brnicutie

GJ* said:


> the bag made me smile today that i had to buy it
> View attachment 5413283


This is too adorable. I love it.


----------



## bagsamplified

MCBadian07 said:


> My new (and first) black lambskin WOC with GHW. My "congratulations you finally got a raise that you deserved 2 years ago during covid" bag.
> 
> View attachment 5409392
> View attachment 5409393
> View attachment 5409395
> View attachment 5409396
> View attachment 5409397
> View attachment 5409398
> View attachment 5409400
> View attachment 5409401


Love your occasion for your new Chanel! Congratulations!


----------



## brnicutie

I had my Marmont with me at my fave Starbucks on Oahu.


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> I had my Marmont with me at my fave Starbucks on Oahu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419015
> View attachment 5419016
> View attachment 5419017
> View attachment 5419018



What a gigantic and comfy SB .  And such a cute bag!  I have seen the Bal bags with the Gucci logo but not the Gucci bags with the Bal logo.


----------



## bagsamplified

brnicutie said:


> I had my Marmont with me at my fave Starbucks on Oahu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419015
> View attachment 5419016
> View attachment 5419017
> View attachment 5419018


It's such a rockstar bag! Looks like you had a great day with it


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jordyaddict said:


> Mulberry Mini Alexa in Lilac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415628


Bag twins!
How do you like it so far? 
I use mine with a twilly to protect the handle.


----------



## Sunshine mama

stephaniep97 said:


> Couldn't resist this bright blue from the upcoming Dioriviera capsule collection. The blues/orange/pinks are fantastic!


Wow! It's so pretty!!!
It seems like it would be easier to get in and out of the bag since the material is more flexible!


----------



## Sunshine mama

brnicutie said:


> I had my Marmont with me at my fave Starbucks on Oahu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419015
> View attachment 5419016
> View attachment 5419017
> View attachment 5419018


I agree with @Iamminda  !
This SB is so nice.  And your bag is so unique and pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

debsmith said:


> Couldn't resist this yummy pebbled leather Gucci crossbody for the summer...LOVE this little bag and the TB wallet fits inside perfectly. So fun!
> View attachment 5416492
> View attachment 5416493
> View attachment 5416501


You look gorgeous, as always. Congrats on your cute bag!


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> What a gigantic and comfy SB .  And such a cute bag!  I have seen the Bal bags with the Gucci logo but not the Gucci bags with the Bal logo.





bagsamplified said:


> It's such a rockstar bag! Looks like you had a great day with it





Sunshine mama said:


> I agree with @Iamminda  !
> This SB is so nice.  And your bag is so unique and pretty!


Thanks so much ladies! It was a nice day out today. I couldn't resist the egg bites and green tea latte.


----------



## Jordyaddict

Sunshine mama said:


> Bag twins!
> How do you like it so far?
> I use mine with a twilly to protect the handle.
> View attachment 5419046




I’m loving it . I’ve not stopped using it since I got it . Love the colour and having some sort of organiser in the bag makes it really easy to close .

So happy I decided to get it in this beautiful colour and not okay safe.

Yours looks lovely with the twilly , make have to look at possible options


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jordyaddict said:


> I’m loving it . I’ve not stopped using it since I got it . Love the colour and having some sort of organiser in the bag makes it really easy to close .
> 
> So happy I decided to get it in this beautiful colour and not okay safe.
> 
> Yours looks lovely with the twilly , make have to look at possible options


Me too! I'm glad I took a chance with a beautiful color,  instead going safe.
I think I use this bag the most these days too.


----------



## debsmith

Sunshine mama said:


> You look gorgeous, as always. Congrats on your cute bag!


Thank you so much!


----------



## DrTr

Hello LV people!!  I have slowed way down on LV lately after Spring in the city (needed to!) but here is perhaps my first and only purchase post for Chanel in June even after looking through Chanel threads here at tpf for a long while (hmm, how many times have we each said something like that about Hermes, Louis Vuitton, Chanel, etc. etc - the word only is a little suspect).

I have long wanted a Boy Bag - the Chanel bag that most appeals to me, suits my lifestyle and love of edginess and geometric shapes, and just never followed through. I was busy with H or LV or life or dogs!

This beauty was in the exact specs I wanted in every way, and at 1K less than retail (especially as their insane prices are H level now!! how absolutely nutty  ) I could not resist anymore!!

My small calfskin chevron ruthenium perfect beauty! Love it. And I of course HAD to buy a slim cardholder for inside to coordinate -a lovely lambskin in so black. Love lambskin, but not for a Boy given potential corner wear. Here she is!!    Am I at purse peace? For now….. (famous silly words)


----------



## bagwhore808

Bec Loves Bags said:


> I got the mini size and I am in love! What a perfect mini tote for the summer, and I’m more comfy carrying a non-lux bag at work, which means that she will get lots of air time
> View attachment 5416070


Love the color!


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Hello LV people!!  I have slowed way down on LV lately after Spring in the city (needed to!) but here is perhaps my first and only purchase post for Chanel in June even after looking through Chanel threads here at tpf for a long while (hmm, how many times have we each said something like that about Hermes, Louis Vuitton, Chanel, etc. etc - the word only is a little suspect).
> 
> I have long wanted a Boy Bag - the Chanel bag that most appeals to me, suits my lifestyle and love of edginess and geometric shapes, and just never followed through. I was busy with H or LV or life or dogs!
> 
> This beauty was in the exact specs I wanted in every way, and at 1K less than retail (especially as their insane prices are H level now!! how absolutely nutty  ) I could not resist anymore!!
> 
> My small calfskin chevron ruthenium perfect beauty! Love it. And I of course HAD to buy a slim cardholder for inside to coordinate -a lovely lambskin in so black. Love lambskin, but not for a Boy given potential corner wear. Here she is!!    Am I at purse peace? For now….. (famous silly words)
> 
> View attachment 5420526



Love this gorgeous Boy T — the specs are pretty much what I would want in one too (adore Chevron and ruthenium).   I didn’t realize you don’t own a CC already — you have chosen well for your first . Enjoy your new beauty T


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Love this gorgeous Boy T — the specs are pretty much what I would want in one too (adore Chevron and ruthenium).   I didn’t realize you don’t own a CC already — you have chosen well for your first . Enjoy your new beauty T


Thanks so much M!  I really do believe this will be my one and only, so it needed to suit exactly. Not surprised you like chevron and ruthenium too - we have some of the same things, and I always like your beauties. Now I have to wait for my insert before I can carry it   You are always so kind and supportive - I will try an action pic when I can. Enjoy your little gorgeous bandeau


----------



## MCBadian07

DrTr said:


> Hello LV people!!  I have slowed way down on LV lately after Spring in the city (needed to!) but here is perhaps my first and only purchase post for Chanel in June even after looking through Chanel threads here at tpf for a long while (hmm, how many times have we each said something like that about Hermes, Louis Vuitton, Chanel, etc. etc - the word only is a little suspect).
> 
> I have long wanted a Boy Bag - the Chanel bag that most appeals to me, suits my lifestyle and love of edginess and geometric shapes, and just never followed through. I was busy with H or LV or life or dogs!
> 
> This beauty was in the exact specs I wanted in every way, and at 1K less than retail (especially as their insane prices are H level now!! how absolutely nutty  ) I could not resist anymore!!
> 
> My small calfskin chevron ruthenium perfect beauty! Love it. And I of course HAD to buy a slim cardholder for inside to coordinate -a lovely lambskin in so black. Love lambskin, but not for a Boy given potential corner wear. Here she is!!    Am I at purse peace? For now….. (famous silly words)
> 
> View attachment 5420526


Gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## brnicutie

The Gucci x Adidas bowling ball bag and cap I picked up today. That’s my soulmate LV CA in the pic with the beige shirt on. It looked really good on him and he purchased it. I’m happy I have someone to shop with.


----------



## merekat703

David yurman


----------



## atlcoach

merekat703 said:


> David yurman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421587


Gorgeous!!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

This Poléne un nano in taupe


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

merekat703 said:


> David yurman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421587


I love that green is that Emerald or Peridot?


----------



## 23adeline

Tiffany Mixed bead chain. This is my first silver piece, I normally don’t buy silver but I saw my SA wearing this double layered and fell in love


----------



## merekat703

tua said:


> I love that green is that Emerald or Peridot?


It's peridot!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

merekat703 said:


> It's peridot!


Omg yes Peridot is one of my most fav gem colors and it’s more durable and not as fragile as emerald


----------



## _vee

Gucci Wool Scarf 

My best friend bought me a Gucci belt for my birthday but I’m losing weight right now and I didn’t want to be stuck with a belt that didn’t fit me anymore. So I had returned it for store credit. Went in store last weekend to pick out something because I heard they were having a price increase (effective today). Just received it today 

Love how it looks with my new zippy coin purse! TGIF!


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> Tiffany Mixed bead chain. This is my first silver piece, I normally don’t buy silver but I saw my SA wearing this double layered and fell in love
> View attachment 5421733
> View attachment 5421734


Hey this is so cute. Did it also come in other metals? I can’t find it on the site. Can you take a screenshot of it please?


----------



## 23adeline

bbkctpf said:


> Hey this is so cute. Did it also come in other metals? I can’t find it on the site. Can you take a screenshot of it please?


This is a discontinued item, it’s called mixed bead chain 28-30”
 (sku 61243496)
some stores maybe still have a piece or 2….It only comes in silver, that’s why it’s my first silver piece , I normally buy gold 
Hope you will be able to get it too


----------



## snibor

Bottega small loop in thunder (gray).  Here’s a comparison with a speedy 20.  It’s slightly larger.


----------



## DrTr

snibor said:


> Bottega small loop in thunder (gray).  Here’s a comparison with a speedy 20.  It’s slightly larger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423677
> View attachment 5423678
> View attachment 5423679


your grey BV is a stunner!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

snibor said:


> Bottega small loop in thunder (gray).  Here’s a comparison with a speedy 20.  It’s slightly larger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423677
> View attachment 5423678
> View attachment 5423679


That is absolutely gorgeous! Love that beautiful grey color!


----------



## snibor

DrTr said:


> your grey BV is a stunner!!





Aliluvlv said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous! Love that beautiful grey color!


Thank you both!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Ok I know this thread wasn’t intended for bags like this but honestly I haven’t enjoyed buying a bag as much as this one in a long time. Reminded me what fun it can be! Hesitated about 45 seconds after getting the email. Added to cart no problem - even ordered 2 to compare print placement (what a joy to do this with no guilty feelings or concern over account buying limits). Yes, I still found myself stalking my email for the shipping info and you tube for any videos. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
Can I say how much I love the protection on the zips and tags and seeing the newness of the bags!


Hot pink interior is tdf.




I couldn’t resist this adorable Disney Dooney and Bourke Rescuers camera crossbody - the ultimate carefree bag for summer. No worries about sanitizer, sweat, or sticky hands from you name it. And the zipper pulls even go all the way to the end. Now I just need to decide which one to keep.


----------



## mzroyalflyness

snibor said:


> Bottega small loop in thunder (gray).  Here’s a comparison with a speedy 20.  It’s slightly larger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5423677
> View attachment 5423678
> View attachment 5423679


Oh wow. I love this


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Ok I know this thread wasn’t intended for bags like this but honestly I haven’t enjoyed buying a bag as much as this one in a long time. Reminded me what fun it can be! Hesitated about 45 seconds after getting the email. Added to cart no problem - even ordered 2 to compare print placement (what a joy to do this with no guilty feelings or concern over account buying limits). Yes, I still found myself stalking my email for the shipping info and you tube for any videos.
> View attachment 5423989
> View attachment 5423990
> View attachment 5423991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I say how much I love the protection on the zips and tags and seeing the newness of the bags!
> View attachment 5423993
> 
> Hot pink interior is tdf.
> View attachment 5423994
> 
> View attachment 5423995
> 
> I couldn’t resist this adorable Disney Dooney and Bourke Rescuers camera crossbody - the ultimate carefree bag for summer. No worries about sanitizer, sweat, or sticky hands from you name it. And the zipper pulls even go all the way to the end. Now I just need to decide which one to keep.



Such a cute bag A . Isn’t it refreshing to be able to order a bag right from the website without jumping through hoops? What a fun and kitty-approved print! How will you choose which one to keep? A part of me likes the one on the left because the DB logo doesn’t cover the cute face in the center but then again, with the one on the right, you can see those 3 cute faces under the zipper. I am of no help . Good luck deciding .


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Such a cute bag A . Isn’t it refreshing to be able to order a bag right from the website without jumping through hoops? What a fun and kitty-approved print! How will you choose which one to keep? A part of me likes the one on the left because the DB logo doesn’t cover the cute face in the center but then again, with the one on the right, you can see those 3 cute faces under the zipper. I am of no help . Good luck deciding .


Thank you M!  It was a refreshing experience… ease of buying with no guilt and not needing to take an eagle eye to the bags for potential defects. Although deciding which one to keep is harder than I thought. I too am leaning toward keeping the one on the left but would welcome opinions on that. I think that Bianca was the first French fashion forward influencer in my life.


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> This is a discontinued item, it’s called mixed bead chain 28-30”
> (sku 61243496)
> some stores maybe still have a piece or 2….It only comes in silver, that’s why it’s my first silver piece , I normally buy gold
> Hope you will be able to get it too


ThNk you. I’ll give them a call tomorrow!


----------



## DrTr

Aliluvlv said:


> Ok I know this thread wasn’t intended for bags like this but honestly I haven’t enjoyed buying a bag as much as this one in a long time. Reminded me what fun it can be! Hesitated about 45 seconds after getting the email. Added to cart no problem - even ordered 2 to compare print placement (what a joy to do this with no guilty feelings or concern over account buying limits). Yes, I still found myself stalking my email for the shipping info and you tube for any videos.
> View attachment 5423989
> View attachment 5423990
> View attachment 5423991
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I say how much I love the protection on the zips and tags and seeing the newness of the bags!
> View attachment 5423993
> 
> Hot pink interior is tdf.
> View attachment 5423994
> 
> View attachment 5423995
> 
> I couldn’t resist this adorable Disney Dooney and Bourke Rescuers camera crossbody - the ultimate carefree bag for summer. No worries about sanitizer, sweat, or sticky hands from you name it. And the zipper pulls even go all the way to the end. Now I just need to decide which one to keep.


Of course the thread can show bags like this!  It’s not LV  I think it’s fabulous and fun  - and how nice to get joy from something without a 4 digit price tag!! Your cat fits right in, particularly love the cat tail in last pic - have fun deciding.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My first YSL bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

HeartMyMJs said:


> My first YSL bag!
> View attachment 5424411


It a great one!!!


----------



## _vee

HeartMyMJs said:


> My first YSL bag!
> View attachment 5424411


Beautiful!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Got a few Speedy look alikes for those days when I want to fly under the radar, but still want the look of a Speedy. Also a pic next to my Speedy 20 for size comparison.
Sooo happy with this size. I think they're in between the nano and the 20.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sunshine mama said:


> It a great one!!!


Thank you!!❤️


----------



## HeartMyMJs

_vee said:


> Beautiful!!


Thanks!!


----------



## Penelopepursula

Bought this cutie this week!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Got a few Speedy look alikes for those days when I want to fly under the radar, but still want the look of a Speedy. Also a pic next to my Speedy 20 for size comparison.
> Sooo happy with this size. I think they're in between the nano and the 20.
> View attachment 5424428
> View attachment 5424429



Love them all


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love them all


Thank you IM!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Got a few Speedy look alikes for those days when I want to fly under the radar, but still want the look of a Speedy. Also a pic next to my Speedy 20 for size comparison.
> Sooo happy with this size. I think they're in between the nano and the 20.
> View attachment 5424428
> View attachment 5424429


What an adorable collection. And that mini speedy is super cute!


----------



## Bumbles

HeartMyMJs said:


> My first YSL bag!
> View attachment 5424411


Great choice! The toy Lou Lou is gorgeous!  I wish I had gotten on before the many PIs. Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> What an adorable collection. And that mini speedy is super cute!


Thank you.  I especially enjoy the tiny one.


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  I especially enjoy the tiny one.


Is it coach?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Bumbles said:


> Great choice! The toy Lou Lou is gorgeous!  I wish I had gotten on before the many PIs. Congrats!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

My new pink Fendi Peekaboo Petite is one sharp little bag


----------



## am1ly

Bec Loves Bags said:


> My new pink Fendi Peekaboo Petite is one sharp little bag
> 
> View attachment 5425265


I like the outside stitching.


----------



## DrTr

Bec Loves Bags said:


> My new pink Fendi Peekaboo Petite is one sharp little bag
> 
> View attachment 5425265


What a beauty!!


----------



## scarletstarlet

Managed to score my first ever Chanel at Charles de Gaulle airport on Saturday, a classic mini rectangular flap in black lambskin! I got the only one in store  the SAs were so lovely and gifted me a free lipstick too. I feel very lucky!


----------



## DrTr

scarletstarlet said:


> Managed to score my first ever Chanel at Charles de Gaulle airport on Saturday, a classic mini rectangular flap in black lambskin! I got the only one in store  the SAs were so lovely and gifted me a free lipstick too. I feel very lucky!


Wow she’s gorgeous and what a wonderful surprise! Enjoy


----------



## Loriad

scarletstarlet said:


> Managed to score my first ever Chanel at Charles de Gaulle airport on Saturday, a classic mini rectangular flap in black lambskin! I got the only one in store  the SAs were so lovely and gifted me a free lipstick too. I feel very lucky!


Gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## DrTr

I know custom Converse aren’t a handbag but I love that on the Converse website you can customize a pair, these I did for Pride Month - even put my initials on. Platform Converse high tops are so comfy. They also went so well with my bleu Frida Evelyne. At a medical appointment I had a crew of nurses crowded around (have known them a long time) to see my wildly colored shoes (even the sole has a rainbow!) and I wondered why my bright bleu e got no love   Still adore those H colors


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> I know custom Converse aren’t a handbag but I love that on the Converse website you can customize a pair, these I did for Pride Month - even put my initials on. Platform Converse high tops are so comfy. They also went so well with my bleu Frida Evelyne. At a medical appointment I had a crew of nurses crowded around (have known them a long time) to see my wildly colored shoes (even the sole has a rainbow!) and I wondered why my bright bleu e got no love   Still adore those H colors
> 
> View attachment 5425950


Love the pic! And yes the shoes are so funky and stylist!! You rock!


----------



## Bumbles

Bec Loves Bags said:


> My new pink Fendi Peekaboo Petite is one sharp little bag
> 
> View attachment 5425265


What a beauty!!


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> Love the pic! And yes the shoes are so funky and stylist!! You rock!


Thanks Bumbles! You’re always so kind.  What else “bespoke“ can be done for less than $100!!


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you M!  It was a refreshing experience… ease of buying with no guilt and not needing to take an eagle eye to the bags for potential defects. Although deciding which one to keep is harder than I thought. I too am leaning toward keeping the one on the left but would welcome opinions on that. I think that Bianca was the first French fashion forward influencer in my life.


I also like the one on the left. I like the entire face above the logo.


----------



## iamthecutest

Saint Laurent Icare Maxi
I love her


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> I know custom Converse aren’t a handbag but I love that on the Converse website you can customize a pair, these I did for Pride Month - even put my initials on. Platform Converse high tops are so comfy. They also went so well with my bleu Frida Evelyne. At a medical appointment I had a crew of nurses crowded around (have known them a long time) to see my wildly colored shoes (even the sole has a rainbow!) and I wondered why my bright bleu e got no love   Still adore those H colors
> 
> View attachment 5425950



Love your new Converse T  — wow, just love the beautiful rainbow colors (need to see the bottom too ). They look great with your gorgeous Evelyne and scarf.  Thanks for sharing T .


----------



## GJ*

DrTr said:


> I know custom Converse aren’t a handbag but I love that on the Converse website you can customize a pair, these I did for Pride Month - even put my initials on. Platform Converse high tops are so comfy. They also went so well with my bleu Frida Evelyne. At a medical appointment I had a crew of nurses crowded around (have known them a long time) to see my wildly colored shoes (even the sole has a rainbow!) and I wondered why my bright bleu e got no love   Still adore those H colors
> 
> View attachment 5425950



i love your chucks  
i received my custom made peanuts chucks with t-shirt and sun hat yesterday 
yours are way more stylish


----------



## DrTr

GJ* said:


> i love your chucks
> i received my custom made peanuts chucks with t-shirt and sun hat yesterday
> yours are way more stylish
> View attachment 5426172


I love your Chucks!! And shirt and hat. It just doesn’t get any better than Peanuts   I think yours are very stylish!  Isn’t it fun to order custom chucks? This is my 3rd pair of custom. I should probably unsubscribe to their emails - I get sucked in every time


----------



## summer 71

Just received my Tom Ford Natalia leather handbag today.


----------



## GJ*

DrTr said:


> I love your Chucks!! And shirt and hat. It just doesn’t get any better than Peanuts   I think yours are very stylish!  Isn’t it fun to order custom chucks? This is my 3rd pair of custom. I should probably unsubscribe to their emails - I get sucked in every time


than you 
yes, it's a lot of fun designing the shoes.  I've only done this at vans so far.  but now the chucks offer completely new possibilities.


----------



## DrTr

GJ* said:


> than you
> yes, it's a lot of fun designing the shoes.  I've only done this at vans so far.  but now the chucks offer completely new possibilities.


Be careful, they quietly multiply in the closet


----------



## _vee

My new Burberry bucket hat  love it!!
I ordered the LV bucket hat from the Match collection first and was not digging it at all. Loving this one  first Burberry purchase


----------



## Aliluvlv

_vee said:


> My new Burberry bucket hat  love it!!
> I ordered the LV bucket hat from the Match collection first and was not digging it at all. Loving this one  first Burberry purchase
> 
> View attachment 5427546


That’s darling! Another great 24s score! So are all of the items listed on that site discontinued pieces in new condition?


----------



## _vee

Aliluvlv said:


> That’s darling! Another great 24s score! So are all of the items listed on that site discontinued pieces in new condition?


It’s my first time ordering from them and I had a great experience! It came with tags (no box or dust bag though). Everything is brand new but I don’t think everything’s discontinued because a lot of the brands i.e. Burberry, Dior etc. sell the products that are on the site. This hat is also sold on the Burberry site.


----------



## AXMycroft

Goyard  Bellechasse Biaude PM  is my everyday work bag


----------



## Blueberry.man




----------



## ILBagLady

This Coach (!!) beauty!!


----------



## Vanlovpurse

My first Chanel medium classic.


----------



## Roe

Couldnt turn down the call to get a Craie B25 and along with it, picked up a hat


----------



## DrTr

Hello everyone - happy weekend! (i also posted this in WOC thread already). I have been wanting a WOC for awhile, especially after I got a gorgeous SO Black lambskin card holder, and I was hoping to find the matching WOC. Well, I found one in perfect condition and just couldn’t help myself!! It’s such a sumptuous soft gorgeous leather and perfectly sewn and aligned. I also love So Black bags from H and CHANEL. And for once a crossbody length that hits me exactly where I would adjust it as I am tall. I also felt comfortable with lambskin in a small bag that hugs my body and that hopefully won’t hit corners. I am totally in love!! Presenting my first WOC! 











PS I swear my iPhone picks up every microscopic dust dot or dog hair I can’t see with the naked eye   No matter how many times I retake! Oh well, it’s perfect And that’ all that matters.


----------



## bagsamplified

DrTr said:


> Hello everyone - happy weekend! (i also posted this in WOC thread already). I have been wanting a WOC for awhile, especially after I got a gorgeous SO Black lambskin card holder, and I was hoping to find the matching WOC. Well, I found one in perfect condition and just couldn’t help myself!! It’s such a sumptuous soft gorgeous leather and perfectly sewn and aligned. I also love So Black bags from H and CHANEL. And for once a crossbody length that hits me exactly where I would adjust it as I am tall. I also felt comfortable with lambskin in a small bag that hugs my body and that hopefully won’t hit corners. I am totally in love!! Presenting my first WOC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS I swear my iPhone picks up every microscopic dust dot or dog hair I can’t see with the naked eye   No matter how many times I retake! Oh well, it’s perfect And that’ all that matters.


It's so perfect! Congratulations! I love hearing your bag purchase stories. Definitely great that this one won't be as likely to hit corners! Enjoy


----------



## DrTr

bagsamplified said:


> It's so perfect! Congratulations! I love hearing your bag purchase stories. Definitely great that this one won't be as likely to hit corners! Enjoy


Thank you bagsamplified! Luckily for me I only wanted a WOC and a small Boy bag, card holder was a surprise find. Now I’m Chanel satisfied, thank goodness given their price increases are even more insane than LV!! Can’t wait to wear it.


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Hello everyone - happy weekend! (i also posted this in WOC thread already). I have been wanting a WOC for awhile, especially after I got a gorgeous SO Black lambskin card holder, and I was hoping to find the matching WOC. Well, I found one in perfect condition and just couldn’t help myself!! It’s such a sumptuous soft gorgeous leather and perfectly sewn and aligned. I also love So Black bags from H and CHANEL. And for once a crossbody length that hits me exactly where I would adjust it as I am tall. I also felt comfortable with lambskin in a small bag that hugs my body and that hopefully won’t hit corners. I am totally in love!! Presenting my first WOC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS I swear my iPhone picks up every microscopic dust dot or dog hair I can’t see with the naked eye   No matter how many times I retake! Oh well, it’s perfect And that’ all that matters.



What a beautiful and perfect addition to your growing CC collection T  .  I know you love small bags for quick errands and this stylish one totally fits the bill.  I bet the lambskin feels so luxurious and soft (I used to own a couple preowned calfskin reissues, was never brave enough to try lambskin).  Congrats and enjoy this lovely WOC — happy weekend my friend .


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful and perfect addition to your growing CC collection T  .  I know you love small bags for quick errands and this stylish one totally fits the bill.  I bet the lambskin feels so luxurious and soft (I used to own a couple preowned calfskin reissues, was never brave enough to try lambskin).  Congrats and enjoy this lovely WOC — happy weekend my friend .


Thank you dear friend! You are always so thoughtful and kind - and you have a great memory of all of our bags!  I do love small bags for quick errands, although this little beauty seems to need more than a trip to Target! (though she will go to Target too  ). I tried a small lambskin Coussin, but it scared me based on the shape and the fact that it didn’t lie flat on me. It was also just not as nice a skin, this one is both so soft and silky feeling but somehow seems more durable.  I wouldn’t have bought my small Boy in lambskin as for sure those corners will encounter more of the world - calfskin still feels great but is more durable. I just got my insert 1.2 mm insert from Samorga - I swear I ordered right for the Boy, but it fits the WOC! In some ways I’m glad, it’s shapes it gently and give a bit more room By holding it open. Thanks for sharing my excitement, you always get it!!

And no more reissues? They are beautiful bags!  And one footnote, this is my entire CC collection - I really wanted only these 2 styles, and unless I’m in Paris someday with lottery funds and the perfect cc is available, that’s it. Like you I’m at purse peace and trying to rehome ones I’m being brutally honest about not using. Thanks again


----------



## cielopark

My first chanel. I already posted but this is my contribution. My flap card holder in caviar ghw. The leather is so buttery soft. Sometimes even slip on my hand. Love it!


----------



## MCBadian07

Leaving LV for a while...literally had the last straw when I was able to proceed with an order and then they just cancelled it on me...but it was still in stock online. Would rather go spend my money at Chanel 

My new Fuschia Small o-case.


----------



## DrTr

MCBadian07 said:


> Leaving LV for a while...literally had the last straw when I was able to proceed with an order and then they just cancelled it on me...but it was still in stock online. Would rather go spend my money at Chanel
> 
> My new Fuschia Small o-case.
> View attachment 5436475


Gorgeous fuschia!!! LOVE this color!  Sorry your LV order got cancelled. It is typical LV these days unfortunately. I popped over to the Chanel side with you - love your gorgeous new WOC too!  Cousins on that! I just decided when LV wants $4k for a leather bag now, why not do the 2 small Chanel’s I’ve wanted for a long time instead. They truly are beautiful bags - luckily I’m not sliding down the CC slope (for once!), only want those two. Enjoy, hope you get a new O bag where the lining is complete. This is a beauty for sure.


----------



## MCBadian07

DrTr said:


> Gorgeous fuschia!!! LOVE this color!  Sorry your LV order got cancelled. It is typical LV these days unfortunately. I popped over to the Chanel side with you - love your gorgeous new WOC too!  Cousins on that! I just decided when LV wants $4k for a leather bag now, why not do the 2 small Chanel’s I’ve wanted for a long time instead. They truly are beautiful bags - luckily I’m not sliding down the CC slope (for once!), only want those two. Enjoy, hope you get a new O bag where the lining is complete. This is a beauty for sure.


Thank you so much!! And yes, definitely agree with you on the LV front!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Added this lambskin beauty to my collection last week.


----------



## DrTr

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Added this lambskin beauty to my collection last week.
> View attachment 5436960
> 
> View attachment 5436961
> View attachment 5436959


Isn’t it gorgeous!  We are cousins - I got this bag in SO black last week!  It’s stunning and practical and for once actually long enough out of the box to be a crossbody for me! Congratulations - you got a beauty


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

DrTr said:


> Isn’t it gorgeous!  We are cousins - I got this bag in SO black last week!  It’s stunning and practical and for once actually long enough out of the box to be a crossbody for me! Congratulations - you got a beauty


Thank you so much hun!  Glad what we both got our WOCs last week - yours is so gorgeous too! Love how unique and sophisticated it looks in the so black style  congrats on yours! 
WOC is such a great style, hence it’s my second one. And surely not the last one


----------



## DrTr

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Thank you so much hun!  Glad what we both got our WOCs last week - yours is so gorgeous too! Love how unique and sophisticated it looks in the so black style  congrats on yours!
> WOC is such a great style, hence it’s my second one. And surely not the last one
> View attachment 5437059


You have committed!  What lovely twins you have  I’m doing a run to Target tomorrow, and mine is going to glam up my outfit


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

DrTr said:


> You have committed!  What lovely twins you have  I’m doing a run to Target tomorrow, and mine is going to glam up my outfit


Thank you hun!  
That’s great that you’re wearing and enjoying your beautiful WOC right away! I also need to take mine out soon


----------



## _vee

Burberry scarf


----------



## bagsamplified

MCBadian07 said:


> Leaving LV for a while...literally had the last straw when I was able to proceed with an order and then they just cancelled it on me...but it was still in stock online. Would rather go spend my money at Chanel
> 
> My new Fuschia Small o-case.
> View attachment 5436475


I've loved seeing your OPouch pics, enjoy!! I saw this for the very first time in store after a long Chanel hiatus and was very tempted. They seemed to just call it a pouch there and didn't discuss "O Pouch" so I did a lot of digging on tpf today for more info     is a great piece and to me seems more worth it than a lot of LVs at the same price point!


----------



## MCBadian07

bagsamplified said:


> I've loved seeing your OPouch pics, enjoy!! I saw this for the very first time in store after a long Chanel hiatus and was very tempted. They seemed to just call it a pouch there and didn't discuss "O Pouch" so I did a lot of digging on tpf today for more info     is a great piece and to me seems more worth it than a lot of LVs at the same price point!


I'm so glad!!   And I agree, definitely feel I can use my money towards something else other than LV and working to expand my Chanel collection - I've been late to the game. I did go exchange it to the medium size as the stitching on the inside lining of the small pouch was not big enough for everything I wanted to put in, which are just my basic essentials - phone, key pouch, cardholder.


----------



## bagsamplified

MCBadian07 said:


> I'm so glad!!   And I agree, definitely feel I can use my money towards something else other than LV and working to expand my Chanel collection - I've been late to the game. I did go exchange it to the medium size as the stitching on the inside lining of the small pouch was not big enough for everything I wanted to put in, which are just my basic essentials - phone, key pouch, cardholder.
> 
> View attachment 5440206
> View attachment 5440207
> View attachment 5440208
> View attachment 5440209
> View attachment 5440210


Oh gosh- the medium with fuchsia is DIVINE!!! What a gorgeous colour and style!! It really shows off the colour well! Glad you could exchange    enjoy your new purchase!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MCBadian07 said:


> I'm so glad!!   And I agree, definitely feel I can use my money towards something else other than LV and working to expand my Chanel collection - I've been late to the game. I did go exchange it to the medium size as the stitching on the inside lining of the small pouch was not big enough for everything I wanted to put in, which are just my basic essentials - phone, key pouch, cardholder.
> 
> View attachment 5440206
> View attachment 5440207
> View attachment 5440208
> View attachment 5440209
> View attachment 5440210


Congrats hun! I’m so glad you were able to exchange it to another size!   Enjoy!


----------



## Bumbles

MCBadian07 said:


> Leaving LV for a while...literally had the last straw when I was able to proceed with an order and then they just cancelled it on me...but it was still in stock online. Would rather go spend my money at Chanel
> 
> My new Fuschia Small o-case.
> View attachment 5436475


This fuschia o case is gorgeous! I love the colour!


----------



## Bumbles

MCBadian07 said:


> I'm so glad!!   And I agree, definitely feel I can use my money towards something else other than LV and working to expand my Chanel collection - I've been late to the game. I did go exchange it to the medium size as the stitching on the inside lining of the small pouch was not big enough for everything I wanted to put in, which are just my basic essentials - phone, key pouch, cardholder.
> 
> View attachment 5440206
> View attachment 5440207
> View attachment 5440208
> View attachment 5440209
> View attachment 5440210


What a beauty! Congrats   Glad you could exchange it for a larger size!


----------



## GJ*

i don't have anything in my closet that could go with it, except for my flora tote bag, but somehow i thought it was nice for rainy autumn days


----------



## DrTr

MCBadian07 said:


> I'm so glad!!   And I agree, definitely feel I can use my money towards something else other than LV and working to expand my Chanel collection - I've been late to the game. I did go exchange it to the medium size as the stitching on the inside lining of the small pouch was not big enough for everything I wanted to put in, which are just my basic essentials - phone, key pouch, cardholder.
> 
> View attachment 5440206
> View attachment 5440207
> View attachment 5440208
> View attachment 5440209
> View attachment 5440210


Simply stunning! Fuschia C is the bomb!


----------



## DrTr

I am helpless against H silks -and these two twillys came home today primarily to use with my bags. I love the craftsmanship of H, and these scarves have a history and are now only made by one family in Japan. Here is a quote from H about the technique:

"It all started with the discovery of printed fabrics with intriguing motifs in archival album acquired by the house years ago. The technique used to make these motifs however, remained a mystery. It took several years of research to finally unveil the origins of the process: it was invented in the first half of 19th century by Switzerland, Germany, France... and yet it was in Japan that Hermès met the passionate artisans who inherited this know-how from their ancestor who had learnt it in Europe long ago. These artisans are the ones who made the _Marble Silk_ scarf. The process used to create this scarf is unique executed entirely by hand." - Hermès​
The link below is from the You Tube video channel of H (posted elsewhere in the forum by lovely member Meta along with the above quote) if anyone is interested, they make lovely short videos of many of their processes/history.



These gorgeous twillys also have a small b motif that is slightly raised in the fabric. They are truly beautiful


----------



## Sunshine mama

In love with my Yoyo bag!


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> In love with my Yoyo bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5511127


Another circle bag


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> I am helpless against H silks -and these two twillys came home today primarily to use with my bags. I love the craftsmanship of H, and these scarves have a history and are now only made by one family in Japan. Here is a quote from H about the technique:
> 
> "It all started with the discovery of printed fabrics with intriguing motifs in archival album acquired by the house years ago. The technique used to make these motifs however, remained a mystery. It took several years of research to finally unveil the origins of the process: it was invented in the first half of 19th century by Switzerland, Germany, France... and yet it was in Japan that Hermès met the passionate artisans who inherited this know-how from their ancestor who had learnt it in Europe long ago. These artisans are the ones who made the _Marble Silk_ scarf. The process used to create this scarf is unique executed entirely by hand." - Hermès​
> The link below is from the You Tube video channel of H (posted elsewhere in the forum by lovely member Meta along with the above quote) if anyone is interested, they make lovely short videos of many of their processes/history.
> 
> 
> 
> These gorgeous twillys also have a small b motif that is slightly raised in the fabric. They are truly beautiful
> 
> View attachment 5510740
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510741




The colors are gorgeous T and look amazing with your two H bags .  Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> In love with my Yoyo bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5511127



I absolutely love the look of this bag — I am not familiar with this brand and didn’t know they make logo coated canvas (?) bags too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I absolutely love the look of this bag — I am not familiar with this brand and didn’t know they make logo coated canvas (?) bags too.


Thank you IM!
The logo sort of looks like a houndstooth print,  which I think gives the bag a classic feel. I also like how the circle is a full circle.


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> The colors are gorgeous T and look amazing with your two H bags .  Enjoy!


Thanks friend!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cute black bag that actually fits my phone! It's sort of a circle bag?(oval)


----------



## BagAddiction712

Polene Beri! First Polene and I’m obsessed!! Already planning my next one


----------



## Sunshine mama

This Moynat strap to go with the bag. The bag has silver hardware, and Moynat only had the strap that was sold separately  in gold hardware only,  but I thought the gold hardware went nicely with the bronze Ms.


----------



## Aliluvlv

The airplane thread had me scrambling to get my first Longchamp bag  (Nordstrom fall sale) before an upcoming long weekend trip. I’ll rest easier having this to put my LV in if needed. Love this Dahlia color, kind of like fuchsia.


----------



## DrTr

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5574010
> 
> The airplane thread had me scrambling to get my first Longchamp bag  (Nordstrom fall sale) before an upcoming long weekend trip. I’ll rest easier having this to put my LV in if needed. Love this Dahlia color, kind of like fuchsia.


Wowza that Dahlia color is GORGEOUS!! I’m in love - so glad it got there for your trip. I may have to pop over to Nordstroms - LP don’t count towards bag bans do they?


----------



## _vee

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5574010
> 
> The airplane thread had me scrambling to get my first Longchamp bag  (Nordstrom fall sale) before an upcoming long weekend trip. I’ll rest easier having this to put my LV in if needed. Love this Dahlia color, kind of like fuchsia.


Omg love this colour!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTr said:


> Wowza that Dahlia color is GORGEOUS!! I’m in love - so glad it got there for your trip. I may have to pop over to Nordstroms - LP don’t count towards bag bans do they?


Thank you DrTr! Yes I was hoping it was more berry and less red and I gambled right (the color on the web is very off). Lol they most certainly do not count towards bag bans, they’re more like buying pretty colored insurance.  


_vee said:


> Omg love this colour!!


Thank you _vee!


----------



## bagsamplified

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5574010
> 
> The airplane thread had me scrambling to get my first Longchamp bag  (Nordstrom fall sale) before an upcoming long weekend trip. I’ll rest easier having this to put my LV in if needed. Love this Dahlia color, kind of like fuchsia.


Beautiful colour! I love that Airplane thread too  congrats, Longchamps are great bags to have!


----------



## Loriad

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5574010
> 
> The airplane thread had me scrambling to get my first Longchamp bag  (Nordstrom fall sale) before an upcoming long weekend trip. I’ll rest easier having this to put my LV in if needed. Love this Dahlia color, kind of like fuchsia.


Wow! This is a great color!


----------



## Aliluvlv

bagsamplified said:


> Beautiful colour! I love that Airplane thread too  congrats, Longchamps are great bags to have!





Loriad said:


> Wow! This is a great color!


Thank you @bagsamplified and @Loriad I’m excited to use it. Dahlia a hard color to capture and can look purple toned or raspberry toned depending on the light but either way love how monogram looks with it.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5574010
> 
> The airplane thread had me scrambling to get my first Longchamp bag  (Nordstrom fall sale) before an upcoming long weekend trip. I’ll rest easier having this to put my LV in if needed. Love this Dahlia color, kind of like fuchsia.



This dahlia color is so dang pretty A  — this will be a great bag for your next trip (have fun, my friend ).  



DrTr said:


> Wowza that Dahlia color is GORGEOUS!! I’m in love - so glad it got there for your trip. I may have to pop over to Nordstroms - LP don’t count towards bag bans do they?



In my book, LP non-leather bags don’t count toward a bag ban, so total freebies  (hence, all the new LPs I got this year ).


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> This dahlia color is so dang pretty A  — this will be a great bag for your next trip (have fun, my friend ).
> 
> 
> 
> In my book, LP non-leather bags don’t count toward a bag ban, so total freebies  (hence, all the new LPs I got this year ).


Lol! Thank you M! Now let’s see all those freebies you got!


----------



## boyoverboard

I got myself this Coach leather briefcase with detachable shoulder strap for my new job which I started last week. This is my fifth Coach bag (seventh if you count those that I parted ways with) and I absolutely love it. I honestly don’t love LV’s leather bags, at least from the men’s selection. They’re just not really for me. I had a Taiga bag and I found it didn’t hold up very well at all. This one is of course a little like Vuitton’s Empreinte (love that in SLGs!) but it was £275 on sale from £550, and the quality is really excellent. I’m very happy with it. It holds all this plus it could easily also hold an iPad or laptop (or both!)


----------



## Aliluvlv

boyoverboard said:


> I got myself this Coach leather briefcase with detachable shoulder strap for my new job which I started last week. This is my fifth Coach bag (seventh if you count those that I parted ways with) and I absolutely love it. I honestly don’t love LV’s leather bags, at least from the men’s selection. They’re just not really for me. I had a Taiga bag and I found it didn’t hold up very well at all. This one is of course a little like Vuitton’s Empreinte (love that in SLGs!) but it was £275 on sale from £550, and the quality is really excellent. I’m very happy with it. It holds all this plus it could easily also hold an iPad or laptop (or both!)
> 
> View attachment 5574541
> 
> View attachment 5574542
> 
> View attachment 5574535
> 
> View attachment 5574536


Wow! Gorgeous tote and filled to the brim with beautiful LVs! Congratulations on your new job and so nice to see your fluffy fur baby who I’m sure was super glad to welcome you home after your travels.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Picked up this lightweight duo from the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale (NAS) . It’s the Tumi Dumont duffel and the Just in Case tote both in the Dark Mauve colorway. I really wanted to love the Longchamp neo le pliage but this years NAS version is much smaller than previous years’ iterations. I also wanted a straight zipper opening without the leather tab getting in the way.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Loriad

boyoverboard said:


> I got myself this Coach leather briefcase with detachable shoulder strap for my new job which I started last week. This is my fifth Coach bag (seventh if you count those that I parted ways with) and I absolutely love it. I honestly don’t love LV’s leather bags, at least from the men’s selection. They’re just not really for me. I had a Taiga bag and I found it didn’t hold up very well at all. This one is of course a little like Vuitton’s Empreinte (love that in SLGs!) but it was £275 on sale from £550, and the quality is really excellent. I’m very happy with it. It holds all this plus it could easily also hold an iPad or laptop (or both!)
> 
> View attachment 5574541
> 
> View attachment 5574542
> 
> View attachment 5574535
> 
> View attachment 5574536


Great bag! Congratulations on the new job!


----------



## Sunshine mama

These straps. Started with one. Then I needed different hardware.  These are soo comfy and refresh my older bags by adding just a bit of edginess and bling. I added the wide silver strap to my noir Alma BB and I love it!


----------



## DrTr

boyoverboard said:


> I got myself this Coach leather briefcase with detachable shoulder strap for my new job which I started last week. This is my fifth Coach bag (seventh if you count those that I parted ways with) and I absolutely love it. I honestly don’t love LV’s leather bags, at least from the men’s selection. They’re just not really for me. I had a Taiga bag and I found it didn’t hold up very well at all. This one is of course a little like Vuitton’s Empreinte (love that in SLGs!) but it was £275 on sale from £550, and the quality is really excellent. I’m very happy with it. It holds all this plus it could easily also hold an iPad or laptop (or both!)
> 
> View attachment 5574541
> 
> View attachment 5574542
> 
> View attachment 5574535
> 
> View attachment 5574536


What a great bag! It looks very nice and sturdy. Congrats on your new job, and there he is! I love your fur kid.

 I think Coach often has better overall quality on many of their leather pieces these days. I started down the handbag slippery slope years ago with Coach. I have my very first Coach  bag still, as I remember what a huge stretch it was for my budget.  That bag held up so well (even got covered by ocean when I fell asleep on the beach and the tide came in, back then Coach did spa, I sent it off, they cleaned it up and replaced the zipper and good as new). I hope this bag serves you well and sales on lovely bags are always good!! love your WIMB photo too, great slg’s. 

And the book you are reading looks interesting! I’m going to check it right now


----------



## boyoverboard

Thank you very much! 


Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! Gorgeous tote and filled to the brim with beautiful LVs! Congratulations on your new job and so nice to see your fluffy fur baby who I’m sure was super glad to welcome you home after your travels.


----------



## boyoverboard

Thank you for your lovely comments! And yes, my baby boy is never far from me.   

I'm so impressed with the quality of the leather and the craftsmanship. It's a beautifully made bag. I actually noticed there was a card that came with the bag which says I can take advantage of complimentary leather care at Coach stores! I didn't know this is a service they offer. 

That book is a really good read, I'd recommend it!



DrTr said:


> What a great bag! It looks very nice and sturdy. Congrats on your new job, and there he is! I love your fur kid.
> 
> I think Coach often has better overall quality on many of their leather pieces these days. I started down the handbag slippery slope years ago with Coach. I have my very first Coach  bag still, as I remember what a huge stretch it was for my budget.  That bag held up so well (even got covered by ocean when I fell asleep on the beach and the tide came in, back then Coach did spa, I sent it off, they cleaned it up and replaced the zipper and good as new). I hope this bag serves you well and sales on lovely bags are always good!! love your WIMB photo too, great slg’s.
> 
> And the book you are reading looks interesting! I’m going to check it right now


----------



## boyoverboard

Loriad said:


> Great bag! Congratulations on the new job!


Thank you!


----------



## Addy

Loewe Cushion Tote (The Owl, 1898 by artist Charles Francis Annesley Voysey)

Feels great on the shoulder and hand held!


----------



## luxurista

Chanel micro business affinity x 2… lol


----------



## shyviolet

Thanks for letting me share 
Oran Granit Rose


----------



## RosiePenners

Had to do it - Medium Niki, black crocodile, black metal. Absolutely adore.


----------



## bagsamplified

DrTr said:


> What a great bag! It looks very nice and sturdy. Congrats on your new job, and there he is! I love your fur kid.
> 
> I think Coach often has better overall quality on many of their leather pieces these days. I started down the handbag slippery slope years ago with Coach. I have my very first Coach  bag still, as I remember what a huge stretch it was for my budget.  That bag held up so well (even got covered by ocean when I fell asleep on the beach and the tide came in, back then Coach did spa, I sent it off, they cleaned it up and replaced the zipper and good as new). I hope this bag serves you well and sales on lovely bags are always good!! love your WIMB photo too, great slg’s.
> 
> And the book you are reading looks interesting! I’m going to check it right now


That ocean story..!! That's truly incredible your Coach survived that so well! And how relaxing lol


----------



## DrTr

bagsamplified said:


> That ocean story..!! That's truly incredible your Coach survived that so well! And how relaxing lol


Yes they did great, but waking to a wall of salt water over me and my coach was indeed not relaxing


----------



## _vee

Hermes Mosaique au 24 Gold Small Tray (also known as “sushi plate”)

This will be used as a decor piece/jewelry tray  ordered in May 1st and arrived today.


----------



## bagsamplified

@DrTr  I think we are Marble Silk Twilly twins now!! I bought the Doll twilly awhile ago and have been dithering over the actual Twilly vs 90cm for awhile. I was lucky enough to see a few twillies in store and picked this colour. It's so pretty!! Can't wait to wear it with summer dresses


----------



## MCBadian07

My first Gucci items !! Totally in love.
More on https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/double-unboxing-first-gucci.1054870/


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> These straps. Started with one. Then I needed different hardware.  These are soo comfy and refresh my older bags by adding just a bit of edginess and bling. I added the wide silver strap to my noir Alma BB and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575261
> View attachment 5575262
> View attachment 5575263
> View attachment 5575264
> View attachment 5575265
> View attachment 5575259


 These are great SM, super versatile  Love them!


MCBadian07 said:


> My first Gucci items !! Totally in love.
> More on https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/double-unboxing-first-gucci.1054870/
> 
> View attachment 5590093
> View attachment 5590094


Gorgeous yellow bag! Congrats hun


----------



## MCBadian07

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> These are great SM, super versatile  Love them!
> 
> Gorgeous yellow bag! Congrats hun


Thanks MB!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> These are great SM, super versatile  Love them!
> 
> Gorgeous yellow bag! Congrats hun


Thank you MB! They're so comfy and add just a little X factor.


----------



## DrTr

bagsamplified said:


> @DrTr  I think we are Marble Silk Twilly twins now!! I bought the Doll twilly awhile ago and have been dithering over the actual Twilly vs 90cm for awhile. I was lucky enough to see a few twillies in store and picked this colour. It's so pretty!! Can't wait to wear it with summer dresses
> 
> View attachment 5588956


Love that we are marble silk twins!! Love both of yours. My DH surprised me with a third twilly and now I can wrap my B/K at the same time. Did it yesterday and love how they look. Each one is so unique and gorgeous!! Can’t wait to see how you style!!


----------



## DrTr

MCBadian07 said:


> My first Gucci items !! Totally in love.
> More on https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/double-unboxing-first-gucci.1054870/
> 
> View attachment 5590093
> View attachment 5590094


Gorgeous scarf and bag! Love that vibrant yellow. It is so happy


----------



## DrTr

I’ve gone mad on an H silk kick!  One of my favorite graphic artists, Daiske Nomura, that created my favorite H scarf, C’est La Fete with a skeleton motif, just released an H scarf called Chorus Stellarum. I bought 2 cw, and my SA has reserved a third. I justify by saying it’s WAY less expensive than a bag   One for summer one for fall/winter. In love!


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> I’ve gone mad on an H silk kick!  One of my favorite graphic artists, Daiske Nomura, that created my favorite H scarf, C’est La Fete with a skeleton motif, just released an H scarf called Chorus Stellarum. I bought 2 cw, and my SA has reserved a third. I justify by saying it’s WAY less expensive than a bag   One for summer one for fall/winter. In love!
> 
> View attachment 5590690



Gorgeous scarves T .  You haven’t gone “mad” — you have made a smart purchase (way less than a H bag, versatile use, and they are more like art pieces from a favorite artist rather than mere accessories ).  Enjoy my friend .


----------



## bagsamplified

DrTr said:


> Love that we are marble silk twins!! Love both of yours. My DH surprised me with a third twilly and now I can wrap my B/K at the same time. Did it yesterday and love how they look. Each one is so unique and gorgeous!! Can’t wait to see how you style!!
> 
> View attachment 5590686
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590687


Thank you!! My GOSH they look AMAZING with your beautiful B! Is this Anemone?@? So pretty! That's so sweet of your DH with the 3rd twilly!


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous scarves T .  You haven’t gone “mad” — you have made a smart purchase (way less than a H bag, versatile use, and they are more like art pieces from a favorite artist rather than mere accessories ).  Enjoy my friend .


Thanks so much friend  indeed I feel that way about Hermes silk - they search for the artists all over the world, and I’ve read it takes 2-5 years to go from initial contact to drawing/painting to actually making and selling the scarves. I also saw a picture of the giant room where they have scads of flat drawered cabinets where they keep artwork past present and future (wouldn’t it be fun to be able to search those drawers!). 

I find it fascinating, and their artwork is stunning. I have more of them than I’d care to admit, but I also bought 2 scarf hanging systems and so we see 2 different silks and then rotate. A tip for those that want to wear silk in the summer - do a regular bias fold, tie a loose knot in the middle, tie at the other end, slip over your head and wear it like a long necklace - keeps most of the silk off your neck. Thanks again - you are always so sweet


----------



## DrTr

bagsamplified said:


> Thank you!! My GOSH they look AMAZING with your beautiful B! Is this Anemone?@? So pretty! That's so sweet of your DH with the 3rd twilly!


Thank you bagsamplified! Yes K is anemone, B is rose poupre. I always thought anemone was my favorite color from H, but rose poupre is my favorite too Those marble silks will go with any color - I lost count when trying to add up how many colors are in those beauties. They look great with black too as there are small black wave patterns in the scarf too  - hope you are enjoying yours!!


----------



## starrynite_87

I’ve been on a vintage kick lately, and as someone whose love affair with designer handbags started in the early 2000’s, I had to add this beauty to my collection(she needs a little cleaning).


----------



## DrTr

Gorgeous - glad you could find it!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Addy said:


> Loewe Cushion Tote (The Owl, 1898 by artist Charles Francis Annesley Voysey)
> 
> Feels great on the shoulder and hand held!
> 
> View attachment 5578463


OMG! I love owls! This is gorgeous


----------



## Aliluvlv

_vee said:


> Hermes Mosaique au 24 Gold Small Tray (also known as “sushi plate”)
> 
> This will be used as a decor piece/jewelry tray  ordered in May 1st and arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 5581326
> 
> View attachment 5581327


This is beautiful! Might be the perfect housewarming gift for my sister who has everything


----------



## Aliluvlv

MCBadian07 said:


> My first Gucci items !! Totally in love.
> More on https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/double-unboxing-first-gucci.1054870/
> 
> View attachment 5590093
> View attachment 5590094


Wow so beautiful! I love the colors together too!


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTr said:


> I’ve gone mad on an H silk kick!  One of my favorite graphic artists, Daiske Nomura, that created my favorite H scarf, C’est La Fete with a skeleton motif, just released an H scarf called Chorus Stellarum. I bought 2 cw, and my SA has reserved a third. I justify by saying it’s WAY less expensive than a bag   One for summer one for fall/winter. In love!
> 
> View attachment 5590690


Wowza these are sooooooo cool!   I’m second guessing my LV navy garden square after seeing these. Also I noticed the LV page says the garden scarf is ink jet printed? These H scarves look so much more sophisticated and have sharper details.


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTr said:


> Love that we are marble silk twins!! Love both of yours. My DH surprised me with a third twilly and now I can wrap my B/K at the same time. Did it yesterday and love how they look. Each one is so unique and gorgeous!! Can’t wait to see how you style!!
> 
> View attachment 5590686
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590687


Those colors!     TDF


----------



## DrTr

Aliluvlv said:


> Those colors!     TDF


Thanks so much!  I got absolutely hooked on H scarves during my 1st visit to a boutique in 2013. I’d never seen anything like them, nor was I a scarf wearer at the time. My love for them has only grown over the years, and I’m always blown away by the detail, the artwork, the colors, and the hand rolled/sewn hems. It’s fun too playing “where’s Waldo” with each one. Every scarf has the name of the scarf, the name of the artist, and Hermes embedded in it. Sometimes those things are easy to find, sometimes I have to cave and check tpf to find! The scarf and other scarves by him in my avatar, a man named Jan Bajtlik, always has at least one image of his rescue dog Kluska in the scarf somewhere. I love searching for her!  In this scarf, Animapolis, there are 15 Kluska’s.   I’m definitely hooked on these, I have slowed my buying as not going into my office everyday cuts my chances to wear silks.

But  I still love your garden square, I think it is  lovely!


----------



## _vee

Aliluvlv said:


> This is beautiful! Might be the perfect housewarming gift for my sister who has everything


Thank you! It would be an amazing housewarming gift


----------



## Addy

Aliluvlv said:


> OMG! I love owls! This is gorgeous


Thank you! Can’t wait to use it this Fall and Winter!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Here are my two Hermes Evelyn tpm purchases. Blue pale in June and Noir in August. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## DrTr

PrayersandPurses said:


> Here are my two Hermes Evelyn tpm purchases. Blue pale in June and Noir in August. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594120
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594122
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594123
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594124
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594125
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594126


love both your little beauties!!  I’m wanting a bright pink one (don‘t even know if they are doing one right now) or a mauve sylvestre one. My only worry is my large iPhone 13 promax. I’m guessing it would stick out the top. Do you ( or anyone) carry a large iPhone in your tpm?  Congrats on your cuties


----------



## PrayersandPurses

DrTr said:


> love both your little beauties!!  I’m wanting a bright pink one (dont even know if they are doing one right now) or a mauve sylvestre one. My only worry is my large iPhone 13 promax. I’m guessing it would stick out the top. Do you ( or anyone) carry a large iPhone in your tpm?  Congrats on your cuties


Hi DrTr  Thanks so much . I actually upgraded my phone to 13 mini so it would fit. My iphone 11 was too big. I had seen a pink one on the Canadian Website a couple of months ago with PHW.  I think it was Mauve Sylvestre.  I hope you find one in the colour you love


----------



## PrayersandPurses

This is what fits inside. My mini Pochette I use as a wallet.  Much bugger than it looks. Plus my iPhone 13 mini


----------



## Roe

Been obsessing over these Chanel pumps for a few months and I finally tracked down my size. yay !!!!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Roe said:


> Been obsessing over these Chanel pumps for a few months and I finally tracked down my size. yay !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594243


Hi Roe
OMG those are beautiful. They have a vintage vibe to them  Wear them in good health and happiness.  
Unfortunately I have bad feet with fugly bunions so I can't wear so many beautiful shoes.


----------



## DrTr

PrayersandPurses said:


> This is what fits inside. My mini Pochette I use as a wallet.  Much bugger than it looks. Plus my iPhone 13 mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594239


Thanks so much for taking the time to respond and to show wimb!! And love your Da pieces with it. How very helpful. I had the feeling my giant phone would indeed be too big even though the measurement says I might have a 1/4” clearance but I didn’t believe it. But your cutie does hold a lot for a small bag. Hmmmm. Maybe I can go all Hollywood and put everything else in my tpm and always carry my phone when using     Thanks again and congrats on your 2 beauties.


----------



## Roe

PrayersandPurses said:


> Hi Roe
> OMG those are beautiful. They have a vintage vibe to them  Wear them in good health and happiness.
> Unfortunately I have bad feet with fugly bunions so I can't wear so many beautiful shoes.


Thank you so much. Yes. I agree with you in regards to the vintage vibe.


----------



## Reamie

So I have taken a foray into Chanel with a piece that I got for a really great price and I absolutely love! I didn’t want the cc turn lock and found this! It’s the accordion flap reissue in aged calfskin. The leather is in amazing condition!


----------



## Reamie

I think it’s actually the glazed calfskin, apologies!


----------



## TokidokiM

Reamie said:


> I think it’s actually the glazed calfskin, apologies!





Reamie said:


> So I have taken a foray into Chanel with a piece that I got for a really great price and I absolutely love! I didn’t want the cc turn lock and found this! It’s the accordion flap reissue in aged calfskin. The leather is in amazing condition!
> 
> View attachment 5601013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601014
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601015
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601016
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601017
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601018
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601019
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601020


Great bag, always love reissue


----------



## cielopark

Got this at the dutyfree durinh my holiday in south korea. Black carefree bag. Planning on using this on days like i dont want to care about my bag. Longchamp cuir xs in Black lambskin leather from longchamp. i love it already. Been eyeing this bag for the longest time and im glad i bit the bullet. Since chanel and lv had their price increase again.


----------



## vinbenphon1

PrayersandPurses said:


> Here are my two Hermes Evelyn tpm purchases. Blue pale in June and Noir in August. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594120
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594122
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594123
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594124
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594125
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594126


Beautiful pieces. Congrats


----------



## PrayersandPurses

vinbenphon1 said:


> Beautiful pieces. Congrats


Thanks vinbenphon1


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

PrayersandPurses said:


> This is what fits inside. My mini Pochette I use as a wallet.  Much bugger than it looks. Plus my iPhone 13 mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594239


Thank you for showing what fits into your beauties!, the damier azure pieces are a perfect complimentary color for SLGs inside your bag. You are right, it is deceivingly spacious! Hope you have been enjoying both your beauties!


----------



## saminaah

PrayersandPurses said:


> Love your choices - beautiful pieces ! Enjoy !


----------



## Clairen4

Hello all!  I finally decided to venture into my Hermes store to purchase a belt. I was nervous given the negative experiences I’ve read about from others. After waiting a few minutes for an SA, she came over and asked me how she could help. It was a wonderful experience.  When told her I’d never purchased from H before she told me “Welcome to your new obsession ”. After making my selections she rang me out and even included some perfume samples without being asked. And to that point, the last several times I’ve been in an LV store (with whom I have a 5 year history with) I’ve asked for some perfume samples and have never received any. (I ask for samples b/c most perfumes smell amazing in the bottle and on others, but give me a terrible headache.) It just surprised me that a store as selective as H, where I have no purchase history would provide me a perfume sample on such a small $ purchase (by H standards) and a house that I have a decent sales history with can’t seem to afford the same courtesy. Anyway, excited to share my new belt and bracelet!!!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I absolutely love Prada, so I found this pre-owned Prada metallic deerskin bag on eBay and this robot charm on eBay as well. I just love robots. I immediately fell in love when I saw the listing. It's even made in Italy.


----------



## TokidokiM

Clairen4 said:


> Hello all!  I finally decided to venture into my Hermes store to purchase a belt. I was nervous given the negative experiences I’ve read about from others. After waiting a few minutes for an SA, she came over and asked me how she could help. It was a wonderful experience.  When told her I’d never purchased from H before she told me “Welcome to your new obsession ”. After making my selections she rang me out and even included some perfume samples without being asked. And to that point, the last several times I’ve been in an LV store (with whom I have a 5 year history with) I’ve asked for some perfume samples and have never received any. (I ask for samples b/c most perfumes smell amazing in the bottle and on others, but give me a terrible headache.) It just surprised me that a store as selective as H, where I have no purchase history would provide me a perfume sample on such a small $ purchase (by H standards) and a house that I have a decent sales history with can’t seem to afford the same courtesy. Anyway, excited to share my new belt and bracelet!!!
> 
> View attachment 5604260


Glad to hear you have good experience, I have a belt with similar color and leather, serve me well for more than 1o years.  Hope you enjoy the perfume


----------



## Clairen4

TokidokiM said:


> Glad to hear you have good experience, I have a belt with similar color and leather, serve me well for more than 1o years.  Hope you enjoy the perfume


Thank you!!!❤️


----------



## MCBadian07

My new Rogue Tote in Shearling just hit the outlet and the price was perfect !


----------



## 23adeline

Tiffany T wire bracelets, RG with diamonds and MOP, WG with diamonds


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I love that yellow mini capucines. It's my favorite!


----------



## 23adeline

Pop Art Suzy said:


> I love that yellow mini capucines. It's my favorite!


A Capucines Mini nowadays costs more than one Tiffany T wire bracelet, after having 3 Capucines Mini, I dont think I would buy another Capucines unless it’s too beautiful ( in my eyes) to be rejected


----------



## Nurse_Heather

My new iridescent Chanel mini rectangle from 22b


----------



## Aliluvlv

Nurse_Heather said:


> My new iridescent Chanel mini rectangle from 22b
> 
> View attachment 5608895


Wow!


----------



## Aliluvlv

So squishy! Perfect for my trip to Orlando in a week and a good way to see if I like using a card holder before trying LV ones. Love that it holds 6 cards but is still so compact. Happy Friday!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5611963
> 
> View attachment 5611964
> 
> So squishy! Perfect for my trip to Orlando in a week and a good way to see if I like using a card holder before trying LV ones. Love that it holds 6 cards but is still so compact. Happy Friday!


How sweet! I love this dreamy collaboration. Congrats Ali and wishing you safe travels


----------



## Bumbles

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5611963
> 
> View attachment 5611964
> 
> So squishy! Perfect for my trip to Orlando in a week and a good way to see if I like using a card holder before trying LV ones. Love that it holds 6 cards but is still so compact. Happy Friday!


Very nice!


----------



## Bumbles

cielopark said:


> Got this at the dutyfree durinh my holiday in south korea. Black carefree bag. Planning on using this on days like i dont want to care about my bag. Longchamp cuir xs in Black lambskin leather from longchamp. i love it already. Been eyeing this bag for the longest time and im glad i bit the bullet. Since chanel and lv had their price increase again.
> 
> View attachment 5601629


I’ve been eyeing this one too. Is it the smallest size? And does it come with a crossbody strap?


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5611963
> 
> View attachment 5611964
> 
> So squishy! Perfect for my trip to Orlando in a week and a good way to see if I like using a card holder before trying LV ones. Love that it holds 6 cards but is still so compact. Happy Friday!


It’s too adorable!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5611963
> 
> View attachment 5611964
> 
> So squishy! Perfect for my trip to Orlando in a week and a good way to see if I like using a card holder before trying LV ones. Love that it holds 6 cards but is still so compact. Happy Friday!



So cute -- I love Coach.  How fun you are going to Orlando soon — have a great time A .


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> How sweet! I love this dreamy collaboration. Congrats Ali and wishing you safe travels





Bumbles said:


> Very nice!





brnicutie said:


> It’s too adorable!





Iamminda said:


> So cute -- I love Coach.  How fun you are going to Orlando soon — have a great time A .


Thank you all! It’s been out of stock since I saw it on Disney.com months ago so I was excited to see it on the coach website (thanks to brnicutie!). Thought I’d do a little souvenir shopping before my trip.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It seems like a great card holder and I think I might even be able to put cash in the center. Looking forward to a much needed vacation. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## cielopark

Bumbles said:


> I’ve been eyeing this one too. Is it the smallest size? And does it come with a crossbody strap?


 
Its not the smallest because they have smaller than this. Like a size of a palm. This fits a fair amount and comes with a detachable crossbody. but not adjustable. its fits my toiletry pouch 15 fully pack of my daily essentials, chanel flap card holder, lv card holder, round coinpurse, mint, alcohol, airpods, pack of tissue and some more. The leather is buttery soft. So carefree and im loving it.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5611963
> 
> View attachment 5611964
> 
> So squishy! Perfect for my trip to Orlando in a week and a good way to see if I like using a card holder before trying LV ones. Love that it holds 6 cards but is still so compact. Happy Friday!


Congratulations on your adorable purchase and have a wonderful time in Orlando!


----------



## brnicutie

Game day!!! How bout dem boys!!! Let’s go!!!


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> Game day!!! How bout dem boys!!! Let’s go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5613275



So cute — I always wanted a DB bag with my teams.  Congrats to your team


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> So cute — I always wanted a DB bag with my teams.  Congrats to your team


Thanks Minda! My heart almost jumped out of my chest during that last play with the 50 yd fg.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

I admit I cheated on Louis. My first foray into the world of Hermès. It is the Bastia in color étoupe.


----------



## Swathi

Nurse_Heather said:


> My new iridescent Chanel mini rectangle from 22b
> 
> View attachment 5608895


Gorgeous!  I am jealous of everyone who owns this bag lol


----------



## Swathi

PrayersandPurses said:


> Here are my two Hermes Evelyn tpm purchases. Blue pale in June and Noir in August. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594120
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594121
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594122
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594123
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594124
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594125
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594126


Cool bag!  And I thought your car seat is Chanel


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Swathi said:


> Cool bag!  And I thought your car seat is Chanel


Thank you I actually don't own any Chanel, but it's funny I thought of the same thing when I bought it.
it's a VW Beetle Convertible.


----------



## Swathi

PrayersandPurses said:


> Thank you I actually don't own any Chanel, but it's funny I thought of the same thing when I bought it.
> it's a VW Beetle Convertible.


Haha, my eyes are trained to automatically move towards plush quilting like that while on purse forum  - too much Chanel stalking


----------



## octoberrrush

23adeline said:


> Tiffany T wire bracelets, RG with diamonds and MOP, WG with diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607102
> View attachment 5607103
> View attachment 5607104


The rose gold, diamonds and MOP go so well together! Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## brnicutie

They opened up a Mrs. Fields cookies at the mall. I like the Cookie Corner better. The mango sago from Tiger Sugar was delicious.


----------



## Cherries and wine

brnicutie said:


> They opened up a Mrs. Fields cookies at the mall. I like the Cookie Corner better. The mango sago from Tiger Sugar was delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628528
> View attachment 5628529


Love that bag! I just got it in sage green.


----------



## brnicutie

Cherries and wine said:


> Love that bag! I just got it in sage green.


I’m so happy for you. That green is gorgeous.


----------



## Reamie

I just got my Chanel reissue after being replated, I’m in love!!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Reamie said:


> I just got my Chanel reissue after being replated, I’m in love!!
> 
> View attachment 5628988
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628989


Beautiful classic


----------



## GJ*

today I went shopping again after a long time and got the right bag for my rain hat.


----------



## brnicutie

Reamie said:


> I just got my Chanel reissue after being replated, I’m in love!!
> 
> View attachment 5628988
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628989


I'm so happy for you, Reamie. The reissue looks fabulous.


----------



## brnicutie

GJ* said:


> today I went shopping again after a long time and got the right bag for my rain hat.
> View attachment 5629688


I love your Doraemon hat and bag. Gucci has some of the best collaborations.


----------



## BagAddiction712

Second Polene bag. I’m becoming Obsessed ‍♀️ The quality and colors are just stunning on these bags


----------



## Reamie

brnicutie said:


> I'm so happy for you, Reamie. The reissue looks fabulous.


Thank you! I really love it! After my gold speedy disaster I wanted something different!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

BagAddiction712 said:


> Second Polene bag. I’m becoming Obsessed ‍♀️ The quality and colors are just stunning on these bags
> 
> View attachment 5630348


Congratulations on your Polene. It's very underrated. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## BagAddiction712

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on your Polene. It's very underrated. Wear her in good health and happiness



Thank you so much!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

BagAddiction712 said:


> Second Polene bag. I’m becoming Obsessed ‍♀️ The quality and colors are just stunning on these bags


Love this color!!


----------



## kkeiii

Traci said:


> Okay, everyone...thanks to another LV members' great idea...here is a thread so that we can all share what other kinds of bags we use besides LV.
> 
> This way we can see that some of us do like to branch out and maybe even get ideas for something you may want too!
> 
> So....show us your NON-LV bags!!!!


Wow


----------



## GrippySocks

Came home from one of our "let's go to the mall and just look around without buying anything" trips with the hubs with this dark beauty. Kurt Geiger large Kensington Drench.




I've been eyeballing the Kurt Geiger section for the past year but resisted, mainly b/c most of their stuff is too rainbowy for me and chain straps are not my fave(I hate having to fully close my purses to keep them from flapping around, if that makes sense), but the chain is actually attached to the divider inside which addresses my main gripe. The leather on it is _so nice_ and the whole bag is so well-made, for a $300 bag I didn't expect something this rich feeling. I ordered the matching wallet as soon as I got home too.

The little eagle head looks so witchy with the black leather, I feel like The Supreme wearing my black velvet coat with this on my arm. Perfect for spooky season


----------



## keishapie1973

Polene Numero Sept…


----------



## Loriad

keishapie1973 said:


> Polene Numero Sept…
> 
> View attachment 5631536


Gorgeous! Love the color!


----------



## keishapie1973

Loriad said:


> Gorgeous! Love the color!


Thank you...


----------



## athousandmhiles24

So I cheated on LV and bought a Dior 30 montaigne clutch  before PI. I am also about to buy a Polène dix handbag in green color. 

Sorry, LV. I am still waiting for your delivery of my purchases.


----------



## Cherries and wine

GrippySocks said:


> Came home from one of our "let's go to the mall and just look around without buying anything" trips with the hubs with this dark beauty. Kurt Geiger large Kensington Drench.
> 
> View attachment 5631421
> 
> 
> I've been eyeballing the Kurt Geiger section for the past year but resisted, mainly b/c most of their stuff is too rainbowy for me and chain straps are not my fave(I hate having to fully close my purses to keep them from flapping around, if that makes sense), but the chain is actually attached to the divider inside which addresses my main gripe. The leather on it is _so nice_ and the whole bag is so well-made, for a $300 bag I didn't expect something this rich feeling. I ordered the matching wallet as soon as I got home too.
> 
> The little eagle head looks so witchy with the black leather, I feel like The Supreme wearing my black velvet coat with this on my arm. Perfect for spooky season


This is a great bag and you can’t beat the price! I need to look into this brand.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

athousandmhiles24 said:


> So I cheated on LV and bought a Dior 30 montaigne clutch  before PI. I am also about to buy a Polène dix handbag in green color.
> 
> Sorry, LV. I am still waiting for your delivery of my purchases.


And here she is...


----------



## GrippySocks

Cherries and wine said:


> This is a great bag and you can’t beat the price! I need to look into this brand.



I'm a fan now for sure and I'm surprised it's not more popular! I normally hate the term "buttery soft" but it definitely is. Fells like a Chanel, at least what I imagine a Chanel feels like since I've never touched one lol. The wallet came in today and is just as nice. Kind of wish the hardware was matching but I absolutely love them together


----------



## snibor

YSL Lou camera in vert fonce. Hard to capture the green color but it’s a gorgeous color.


----------



## Loriad

snibor said:


> YSL Lou camera in vert fonce. Hard to capture the green color but it’s a gorgeous color.
> 
> View attachment 5634973
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634974


Beautiful!


----------



## Cherries and wine

snibor said:


> YSL Lou camera in vert fonce. Hard to capture the green color but it’s a gorgeous color.
> 
> View attachment 5634973
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634974


Love it! Such a great color!


----------



## MCBadian07

Trying to rein in my spending this year but could not resist this calendar


----------



## PrayersandPurses

I purchased this Hermes New Libris stole in black and a lip oil on October 7 but think I forgot to post here. Anyhow this and my NYC passport holder which I purchased Friday are my early birthday gifts. My birthday isn’t until next week but I shopped early  . Both are sitting nicely in my closet lol.


----------



## Loriad

PrayersandPurses said:


> I purchased this Hermes New Libris stole in black and a lip oil on October 7 but think I forgot to post here. Anyhow this and my NYC passport holder which I purchased Friday are my early birthday gifts. My birthday isn’t until next week but I shopped early  . Both are sitting nicely in my closet lol.
> View attachment 5643652


Wishing you an early Happy Birthday!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Loriad said:


> Wishing you an early Happy Birthday!


Thank you


----------



## LVinStLouie

Finally caved in and bought a Lululemon belt bag… also trying out their key pouch.


----------



## brnicutie

I picked up the small puffer in dusty grey before the PI this past week. I took the bag with me to Dave & Busters today. This neutral is stunning in person.


----------



## BagAddiction712

A lot of firsts on this one. I really stepped out of my comfort zone and I couldn’t be happier. First Aspinal bag, first tweed bag, first pink bag!


----------



## brnicutie

date night with the hubs at Bdubs


----------



## Sunshine mama

brnicutie said:


> date night with the hubs at Bdubs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651229
> View attachment 5651230


With hubs at Bubs! I love it!
Love the food and bag!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Jumping on a more affordable bum bag bandwagon than the LV one. Preloved, in great condition


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Jumping on a more affordable bum bag bandwagon than the LV one. Preloved, in great condition
> 
> View attachment 5651311


It's a pretty color!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Sunshine mama said:


> It's a pretty color!


Yes, it’s a pretty pink! This is my first MCM piece and I wasn’t quite sure what to expect regarding color IRL, but it’s lovely and the quality seems great!


----------



## brnicutie

Sunshine mama said:


> With hubs at Bubs! I love it!
> Love the food and bag!


Thanks so much, SM!   


Bec Loves Bags said:


> Jumping on a more affordable bum bag bandwagon than the LV one. Preloved, in great condition
> 
> View attachment 5651311


I love MCM bags. They're great quality. I have the MCM brown bear bag.


----------



## topglamchic

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Yes, it’s a pretty pink! This is my first MCM piece and I wasn’t quite sure what to expect regarding color IRL, but it’s lovely and the quality seems great!


I love MCM!   I find MCM is hardy.  I use a lot when traveling. I have a tote, backpack, and wristlet from them.  They are my go to brand for traveling.  I hope you get a lot of use out of your bumbag!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

topglamchic said:


> I love MCM!   I find MCM is hardy.  I use a lot when traveling. I have a tote, backpack, and wristlet from them.  They are my go to brand for traveling.  I hope you get a lot of use out of your bumbag!


Thank you! Travel is exactly why I bought it, so that is amazing to hear that you love your MCM pieces for travel! Enjoy your pieces, and your traveling!


----------



## LVFloridagirl

LVinStLouie said:


> Finally caved in and bought a Lululemon belt bag… also trying out their key pouch.
> 
> View attachment 5644884


I just purchased the bumbag yesterday. Not sure why… 
Do you like it?


----------



## LVinStLouie

LVFloridagirl said:


> I just purchased the bumbag yesterday. Not sure why…
> Do you like it?


Yes, I use mine all the time now. I treat it like a mini Pochette - I keep my essentials in there and will just bring the belt bag by itself if running out for an errand, but then I’ll throw the whole thing in a bigger bag if I’m going out for a longer time. I see the hype - now I’m trying not to go too crazy and get a bunch more in different colors!


----------



## Loriad

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Jumping on a more affordable bum bag bandwagon than the LV one. Preloved, in great condition
> 
> View attachment 5651311


Very cute!


----------



## gwendo25

Waiting for this cutie to arrive. Preloved and pristine!


----------



## BagMadness

Thanks to the heads-up from this forum I became aware of the current PI of YSL, have admired their bags for years, just never got around to getting one but this gave me a final push.
Found my perfect one (from Vitkac, at old price), the small envelope bag in dark beige, and I love it!


----------



## Aliluvlv

BagAddiction712 said:


> A lot of firsts on this one. I really stepped out of my comfort zone and I couldn’t be happier. First Aspinal bag, first tweed bag, first pink bag!
> 
> View attachment 5649495


This is sooooooooo gorgeous! Off to search Aspinal now…


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

“New to me” Fendi Baguette. She is from 2013 and is sparkly and amazing. The photo doesn’t do her justice ❤️


----------



## Passerine123

While shopping in Paris earlier this month, we found this beautiful piece of luggage from the British brand Bowen. Made in Spain. It was nearly a one-off from the brand, nobody at the store had seen another one like it, even online. The quality is fantastic and the price was quite decent (640 euros). Note: we also bought an LV backpack at the Blvd Saint-Germain store


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bec Loves Bags said:


> “New to me” Fendi Baguette. She is from 2013 and is sparkly and amazing. The photo doesn’t do her justice ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5656899


She's beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## gwendo25

Warming up for the holidays!


----------



## cymiller

gwendo25 said:


> Warming up for the holidays!
> 
> View attachment 5658278


love this! What's the name of this one and color? I would love to hunt one down


----------



## gwendo25

cymiller said:


> love this! What's the name of this one and color? I would love to hunt one down


It’s the Ophidia Pouch. Available in store and online.  About 1/2 price of the Ophidia small shoulder bag.  You just need to buy an insert from Etsy or Amazon. It’s fantastic and bigger than the shoulder bag.


----------



## Bumbles

gwendo25 said:


> Warming up for the holidays!
> 
> View attachment 5658278


Gorgeous bag! Gorgeous display


----------



## gwendo25

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous bag! Gorgeous display


Thank you!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Nothing for me today. A gift for a friends daughter who is like the daughter I never had   It’s her baby shower this weekend. Hermes Avalon bath towel in Rose Lilas cuz she’s having a girl. Yay!
Too bad LV doesn’t have baby stuff.


----------



## brnicutie

gwendo25 said:


> Warming up for the holidays!
> 
> View attachment 5658278


I love your Gucci bag and Christmas tree. It's simple, but so elegant with the lighted tips. I'm going to look for a tree like this for next year.


----------



## brnicutie

PrayersandPurses said:


> Nothing for me today. A gift for a friends daughter who is like the daughter I never had   It’s her baby shower this weekend. Hermes Avalon bath towel in Rose Lilas cuz she’s having a girl. Yay!
> Too bad LV doesn’t have baby stuff.
> View attachment 5659093
> View attachment 5659094
> View attachment 5659099


This is such a great gift. I'm sure she'll love it.


----------



## gwendo25

brnicutie said:


> I love your Gucci bag and Christmas tree. It's simple, but so elegant with the lighted tips. I'm going to look for a tree like this for next year.


Yes it is cute.  Purchased at Homesense, Martha Stewart.


----------



## brnicutie

gwendo25 said:


> Yes it is cute.  Purchased at Homesense, Martha Stewart.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## MCBadian07

For the love of bags!   
Miss the Tiffany charms. I think my charm bracelet is pretty much complete now.


----------



## LuxePup

Ordered this Alexander McQueen Scarf in Kelly green. $200 from $369, great deal.


----------



## Loriad

gwendo25 said:


> Waiting for this cutie to arrive. Preloved and pristine!
> 
> View attachment 5655242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655243


Beautiful color!


----------



## Loriad

LVinStLouie said:


> Finally caved in and bought a Lululemon belt bag… also trying out their key pouch.
> 
> View attachment 5644884


I just got one of these in camo and the outlet and I love it!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

MCBadian07 said:


> For the love of bags!
> Miss the Tiffany charms. I think my charm bracelet is pretty much complete now.
> 
> View attachment 5662357
> View attachment 5662358
> View attachment 5662359


Adorable! I love it


----------



## hers4eva

MCBadian07 said:


> For the love of bags!
> Miss the Tiffany charms. I think my charm bracelet is pretty much complete now.
> 
> View attachment 5662357
> View attachment 5662358
> View attachment 5662359


That charm is adorable


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Okay so they are not designer but I love Mephisto sandals. I think these are my 6th pair. They are so comfortable and they are Made in Portugal (not Italy). AND they were on final sale for $93


----------



## keishapie1973

Chloe tote in caramel


----------



## brnicutie

PrayersandPurses said:


> Okay so they are not designer but I love Mephisto sandals. I think these are my 6th pair. They are so comfortable and they are Made in Portugal (not Italy). AND they were on final sale for $93
> View attachment 5663284


The sandals are gorgeous and look great on your feet.


----------



## brnicutie

I took the puffer with me for dinner. I had the tonkatsu sandwich, Thanksgiving sandwich, and clam chowder.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

brnicutie said:


> The sandals are gorgeous and look great on your feet.


Thanks so much @brnicutie . You are too kind.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Aiyyyeee!

I’ve been wanting a shoulder chain bag and there is no way I’d ever buy a Chanel. I really like the structure of the Saint Laurent Envelope in medium. Found the bag on SaksOff discounted by $700 since the latest price increase.  The bag came well packed (box within a box) with the dust bag and authenticity card (don’t need a SL box)…and is complete new condition! Also found banging black on black SL sunglasses to match.

I have reached purse peace. I’m officially out of the luxury handbag phase.


----------



## Loriad

Love_N_Lune said:


> Aiyyyeee!
> 
> I’ve been wanting a shoulder chain bag and there is no way I’d ever buy a Chanel. I really like the structure of the Saint Laurent Envelope in medium. Found the bag on SaksOff discounted by $700 since the latest price increase.  The bag came well packed (box within a box) with the dust bag and authenticity card (don’t need a SL box)…and is complete new condition! Also found banging black on black SL sunglasses to match.
> 
> I have reached purse peace. I’m officially out of the luxury handbag phase.
> 
> View attachment 5665429


Gorgeous!


----------



## Loriad

New to me in purple from Yoogi's!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

MCBadian07 said:


> For the love of bags!
> Miss the Tiffany charms. I think my charm bracelet is pretty much complete now.
> 
> View attachment 5662357
> View attachment 5662358
> View attachment 5662359


This totally looks like the Alma!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Love_N_Lune said:


> Aiyyyeee!
> 
> I’ve been wanting a shoulder chain bag and there is no way I’d ever buy a Chanel. I really like the structure of the Saint Laurent Envelope in medium. Found the bag on SaksOff discounted by $700 since the latest price increase.  The bag came well packed (box within a box) with the dust bag and authenticity card (don’t need a SL box)…and is complete new condition! Also found banging black on black SL sunglasses to match.
> 
> I have reached purse peace. I’m officially out of the luxury handbag phase.
> 
> View attachment 5665429


Congratulations! Beautiful purse at a nice price!   Nice sunnies too Wear her her in good health and happiness


----------



## Love_N_Lune

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! Beautiful purse at a nice price!   Nice sunnies too Wear her her in good health and happiness


Thank you! 

The savings was actually greater - the current price is $2950 and I paid $2150…it’s crazy cuz that’s what paid for my first and only Neverfull purchased earlier this year. My degree in economics prevents me in buying a $3k purse


----------



## Loriad

keishapie1973 said:


> Chloe tote in caramel
> 
> View attachment 5665153


Love the color!


----------



## keishapie1973

Loriad said:


> Love the color!


Thank you…


----------



## snibor

Small black puffer with silver hardware.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

snibor said:


> Small black puffer with silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5667280


She is beautiful  @snibor.  Congratulations! Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## snibor

PrayersandPurses said:


> She is beautiful  @snibor.  Congratulations! Wear her in good health and happiness


Thank you so much.


----------



## bluebird03

Boy bag


----------



## PrayersandPurses

bluebird03 said:


> Boy bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667988


Congratulations @bluebird03 on your new purse. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## TokidokiM

bluebird03 said:


> Boy bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667988


Congrats, she's a beautiful bag


----------



## nesia69

My December additions


----------



## PrayersandPurses

nesia69 said:


> My December additions
> View attachment 5668002
> View attachment 5668003
> View attachment 5668004


Congratulations on all your beautiful purchases. Beautiful ring


----------



## bluebird03

TokidokiM said:


> Congrats, she's a beautiful bag


Thank you


----------



## bluebird03

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations @bluebird03 on your new purse. Wear her in good health and happiness


Thank you and you too


----------



## MCBadian07

The holidays are just so dangerous....


----------



## lvr4shoes

nesia69 said:


> My December additions
> View attachment 5668002
> View attachment 5668003
> View attachment 5668004


The boots! Love the Hermes lock so much


----------



## PrayersandPurses

MCBadian07 said:


> The holidays are just so dangerous....
> 
> View attachment 5668126
> View attachment 5668127
> View attachment 5668128
> View attachment 5668129
> View attachment 5668130


Congratulations @MCBadian07 on your lovely new purse! Love the leather interior also. Wear her in good health and happiness


----------



## MCBadian07

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations @MCBadian07 on your lovely new purse! Love the leather interior also. Wear her in good health and happiness


Thanks so much @PrayersandPurses ! Happy Holidays to you!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

MCBadian07 said:


> Thanks so much @PrayersandPurses ! Happy Holidays to you!


Thanks so much. Merry Christmas


----------



## Loriad

MCBadian07 said:


> The holidays are just so dangerous....
> 
> View attachment 5668126
> View attachment 5668127
> View attachment 5668128
> View attachment 5668129
> View attachment 5668130


ADORABLE!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Vintage Fendi Baguette (FW 1999). There is something about vintage baguettes that I just ❤️


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I picked up the Saint Laurent cotton ballcap while checking out the Envelope in Supple in store. (I was scared that my Envelope in Supple from Saks Off 5th purchase had a plasticky smell a la fake…much to my relief the same smell applied to the one in SL store. Scent was from storage.) The hat fits perfectly and I preferred the black on black rather than the black with GHW.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Vintage Fendi Baguette (FW 1999). There is something about vintage baguettes that I just ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5668996


Congratulations! You and me both  Wear it in good health and happiness


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! You and me both  Wear it in good health and happiness



Thank you!


----------



## COCOLUVR

I just ordered this bag. I am super excited to use it to death!


----------



## COCOLUVR

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Vintage Fendi Baguette (FW 1999). There is something about vintage baguettes that I just ❤️
> 
> View attachment 5668996


Omg! Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Iamminda

COCOLUVR said:


> I just ordered this bag. I am super excited to use it to death!
> 
> View attachment 5669889



That is so cute!!  I want the black quilted version myself


----------



## COCOLUVR

Iamminda said:


> That is so cute!!  I want the black quilted version myself


Omg! Same but it was sold out so I ordered this from neiman’s since they were having  $50 off promotion. I didn’t like the smaller version. It can only hold my car keys. LOL


----------



## PrayersandPurses

COCOLUVR said:


> I just ordered this bag. I am super excited to use it to death!
> 
> View attachment 5669889


Congratulations @COCOLUVR. That bag is so cute. Wear in in good health and happinessIt's a much nicer price than LV's heart shaped bag. I love your whole coach ensemble.


----------



## COCOLUVR

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations @COCOLUVR. That bag is so cute. Wear in in good health and happinessIt's a much nicer price than LV's heart shaped bag. I love your whole coach ensemble.


I would like to take credit for the photo but it’s from the website. They just mailed it. I will post when it gets here. Kinda cheated.❤️❤️❤️❤️ another tfer on here has the LV heart bag and it’s gorgeous! I missed it the first time. But yes, this bag’s price is like 10% of the LV bag. LOL


----------



## COCOLUVR

Here she is! Just got here❤️


----------



## PrayersandPurses

COCOLUVR said:


> Here she is! Just got here❤️
> 
> View attachment 5671706


Congratulations! I love it! The heart shape and the colour


----------



## Iamminda

COCOLUVR said:


> Here she is! Just got here❤️



Love it — you are making me want to get the black one so we can be bag cousins .  You mentioned that it’s 1/10 the price of an LV bag  — so true, but Coach’s quality is generally very good and honestly right up there with LV IMHO.  Enjoy .


----------



## luv_bagz




----------



## COCOLUVR

Iamminda said:


> Love it — you are making me want to get the black one so we can be bag cousins .  You mentioned that it’s 1/10 the price of an LV bag  — so true, but Coach’s quality is generally very good and honestly right up there with LV IMHO.  Enjoy .


Honestly I only paid like $260 with everything. So I am pretty pleased with the price.❤️❤️


----------



## Loriad

Iamminda said:


> That is so cute!!  I want the black quilted version myself


Same here! I ordered the "red" but it was more burgundy and wasn't crazy about it being smooth so I sent it back. I think the black is sold out but I'm going to keep looking!


----------



## Iamminda

Loriad said:


> Same here! I ordered the "red" but it was more burgundy and wasn't crazy about it being smooth so I sent it back. I think the black is sold out but I'm going to keep looking!



I didn’t realize it’s sold out pretty much everywhere .  It’s still at Bloomie but I heard they often mail their bags out in plastic bag mailers and bags get smushed


----------



## CostcoRhi84

Longchamp Roseau Essential Hobo in the color Saffron


----------



## MaggyH

luv_bagz said:


> View attachment 5671770


Love this colour! Which size is this please?


----------



## CostcoRhi84

MaggyH said:


> Love this colour! Which size is this please?


It’s the first one on the top. Note on the bottom that it also comes as an XL, which was a bit much for my frame at 5’ 5”.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Received this beauty from DH for Christmas!


----------



## Loriad

Iamminda said:


> I didn’t realize it’s sold out pretty much everywhere ￼. It’s still at Bloomie but I heard they often mail their bags out in plastic bag mailers and bags get smushed ￼
> 
> I got a notification yesterday that it was back in stock at Macy's so I ordered it! We'll see if it's a return and how it looks when it gets here! I should've ordered it right away.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

CostcoRhi84 said:


> Longchamp Roseau Essential Hobo in the color Saffron
> 
> View attachment 5677224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677226


Great hobo bag!


----------



## CostcoRhi84

Love_N_Lune said:


> Great hobo bag!


Thank you ☺️


----------



## PrayersandPurses

CostcoRhi84 said:


> Longchamp Roseau Essential Hobo in the color Saffron
> 
> View attachment 5677224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677226


Congratulations! Beautiful colour and it looks great on you


----------



## CostcoRhi84

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! Beautiful colour and it looks great on you


You’re very kind, thank you ☺️


----------

